# Bangladesh Army



## Raquib

Old Threads: 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/23601-bangladesh-military-thread.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/24698-world-armies-bangladesh.html



Bangladesh Army - Overview 
The Bangladesh Army is the largest of the tri-services that is composed of the Army, Navy and Air Force. It numbers 200,000 personnel including 50,000 reservists.
The primary mission of the Bangladesh Army is the classic one of defending the nation's territorial integrity against external attack. During wartime, the Bangladesh Army (and its sister services) are responsible for mobilizing the nation's resources by assuming direct control over paramilitary and police forces, civilian transportation, and defense industries.
In addition to its primary mission the Bangladesh Army is also constitutionally obligated to assist the civilian government during times of crisis. This role is commonly referred to as &#8220;aid to civilian administration&#8221;.














Bangladesh Air Force - Overview 
The Bangladesh Air Force consists of 22,000 personnel. It performs a wide range of duties at home and abroad. Its primary missions have been defined as follows: 
&#8226;	To defend Bangladesh's airspace and the Bangladesh military forces&#8217; area of operations. 
&#8226;	To achieve limited air superiority above the area of combat and to participate in the ground war. 
&#8226;	To attack strategic targets in enemy territory. 
&#8226;	To participate in combat in the naval theatre. 
&#8226;	To carry out air transport operations. 
&#8226;	Providing air intelligence as part of the general intelligence picture. 
&#8226;	To perform air search-and-rescue missions. 
&#8226;	To assist civil aviation authorities in command, control and services (as required). 





Bangladesh Navy - Overview 
The Bangladesh Navy was established in April 7, 1972 to maintain sovereignty over the nation's territorial waters, to safeguard Bangladesh's economic interest and exercise maritime control within the exclusive economic zone and the continental shelf, and to protect Bangladeshi shipping lines and it's merchant fleet.
At present the Navy is composed of 24,000 personnel and a mix of both aged and modern warships of primarily Chinese, British, South Korean and American origin.
The personnel and warships are stationed in various naval bases around the country, with the largest base located in Chittagong where the Bangladesh Naval Academy is also situated at, while other major facilities are at Kaptai, Khulna, and Mongla. The Naval Headquarter is in the capital, Dhaka.
The Bangladesh Navy is undergoing a process of modernization and transformation from a 'green water' navy to a dedicated 'blue water' ocean going naval force with plans to introduce a number of modern submarines, additional guided missile frigates, maritime patrol aircraft, guided missile corvettes, offshore patrol vessels, littoral patrol crafts, EW systems and anti-submarine helicopters.
The primary mission of the Bangladesh Navy are to:
&#8226;	Safeguard/defend the territorial waters of Bangladesh. 
&#8226;	Keep the Sea Lines of Communications (SLOC) open during a war. 
&#8226;	Keep the sea ports of Bangladesh open for shipping during a war. 
&#8226;	Protection of the Bangladesh fishing fleet. 
&#8226;	Coast guard duties. 
&#8226;	Patrolling in riverine waters of Bangladesh. 
&#8226;	Search and Rescue at sea. 
&#8226;	Cyclone warning for Naval Ships and craft. 
&#8226;	Protection of Bangladesh merchant ships in the high seas. 
&#8226;	Assist the civil administration in maintaining internal security and peace, whenever called for such duties. 
&#8226;	Assist the civil administration in the event of natural calamities like flood, cyclone, tidal waves, earthquake etc whenever called for such duties. 
&#8226;	Naval Control of Shipping (Internal and External, Inland or Foreign) Organization. 
&#8226;	Oceanographic survey. 
&#8226;	Any other task for which the government may deem it necessary to deploy the Navy. 






BNS Bongo Bondhu




Bangladesh Rifles - Overview 
The Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) is the largest and oldest border security force of the country. Its history dates back to the Colonial period where it was known as the Ramgarh Local Battalion in 1795.
Its mission is to protect, defend and safeguard the border of Bangladesh and prevent smuggling in addition to assisting the civilian and military authorities as per the direction of the government.
The BDR is headed by a Director General of the rank of Major General, normally deputed from the Bangladesh Army. Its manpower strength is 67,000 and is organized by a central headquarter, sectors, battalions and border outposts. Its forces are mainly stationed along the border areas of Bangladesh. In addition to being equipped with light infantry weapons and land-based logistical support it also operates helicopters and patrol vessels for transportation and patrolling purposes.









Dhaka Metropolitan Police SWAT - Overview
*Organisation *
DMP (Dhaka Metropolitan Police) SWAT (Special Weapons And Tactics) is an elite tactical unit of the Dhaka Metropolitan Police. They operated under the Detective Branch of DMP.

Numbering only 44 personnel currently the elite unit will eventually grow to battalion strength in the near future. Though they operate under the DMP they can be called to perform their duties in any part of Bangladesh.

They are considered to be the most highly trained and best equipped SWAT/counter-terrorism unit in the South Asian region according to their American trainers.

The force is based in the Detective Branch Headquarters located in Minto Road, Dhaka. 

*Duties*

Hostage rescue.
Crime suppression.
Perimeter security against snipers for visiting dignitaries.
Providing superior assault firepower in certain situations, e.g. barricaded suspects.
Rescuing officers and citizens captured or endangered by gunfire.
Countering terrorist operations in Bangladeshi cities.
Resolve high-risk situations with a minimum loss of life, injury or property damage.
Resolve situations involving barricaded subjects, (specifically covered by a Hostage Barricade Team).
Stabilise situations involving high-risk suicidal subjects.
Provide assistance on drug raids, arrest warrant and search warrant service.
Provide additional security at special events.
Stabilising dangerous situations dealing with violent criminals (such as serial killers or gangs).
<!--[endif]--> 
*Training*

Basic training for the DMP SWAT personnel is conducted locally in Dhaka and Tangail. SWAT members are sent to the North Carolina based Blackwater Training Academy, United States for six weeks advanced training after completion of the basic local training. US agencies such as the FBI, US Police and US Army provide training locally also.

In addition DMP SWAT has trained with a South Korean counter-terrorist unit too.

*Weapons*

The DMP SWAT is equipped with the latest weapons including Precision Arms Sniper Rifle (.308 cal), M4 Carbines, MP5 submachine guns, Remington 870 shotguns, Glock 17 pistols and other typical weapons associated with Western SWAT teams. 

*Vehicles*

Usually SWAT members are transported by soft skin Toyota Hilux utility vehicles. Command vehicles and APCs are also used during operations. There are plans to procure Humvees as well.

*Helicopters*

Police helicopters provide air transportation for SWAT for operations and aerial insertions via rappelling or fast-roping.


----------



## Raquib

*DMP SWAT*


----------



## Raquib

*Bangladesh Army takes delivery of several Turkish-made Otokar Cobra*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raquib

Bangladesh Navy







*BNS Abu Bakr*







*BNS Osman*







*BNS Bongo Bondhu*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

*Bangladesh Rifles(BDR)*


----------



## Raquib

*Bangladesh Army battle tanks*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

COBRA 











Manufactured by: OTOKAR Otobus Karoseri Sanayi A.S. 
Type: Armoured Vehicles 
Name: Wheeled armoured personnel carrier 

The "Cobra" Light Armored Personnel Carrier was developed by Turkey company "Otokar". This company has a great experience designing and producing light armored vehicles based on British "Land Rover" off road vehicles. 


Armored Personnel Carrier has frontally arranged engine-transmission compartment. Driving and landing compartments are arranged behind it. In the driving compartment there are seats intended for the vehicle's commander and the driver. It's compact profile allows to transport vehicle by aircraft, helicopter, truck and by rail for rapid deployment.


Vehicle has a full-closed hull welded from steel armor plates, placed under great inclination level. Armor protects crew and personnel from 7.62-mm bullets and small caliber artillery projectiles and mines. There is ability to use additional armor plates if required, protecting from armor-piercing bullets. Driving compartment has bullet-proof windscreens providing good visibility. The windscreen is fitted with an electrical de-icing system. The hull also has all round vision blocks over the firing hatches.


Main armament consists from 12.7-mm anti-aircraft machine gun placed over the commander's seat, on the roof. Machine gun can be distantly fired from the inside of the Armored Personnel Carrier. It has 7x magnification sight used for aiming. It can be replaced with the night vision device.


"Cobra's" firepower is greatly increased by ability to fire personnel from the inside of the hull threw the separate hatches. Landing compartment is intended to carry 9 infantrymen with their full ammunition load. Troops get into and leave carrier threw the two doors from the each side of the board and one more in the rear armor plate. Also there is a hatch placed over the landing compartment.


Personnel Carrier's engine and suspension were developed and tested in the USA. It is fitted with V-type 8-cylinder 190 h.p. turbo diesel engine. "Cobra's" power to weight ratio is greater than 30 horsepower per tone. Transmission is automatic fitted with 4 gear gearbox.


Chassis is built on 4 x 4 wheel formula with frontal directing wheels. All wheels have independent suspension. Wheels are fitted with the low pressure tyres. Break system use disc brake mechanisms.


"Cobra" has high speed characteristics cross-country performance both. Optionally mounted amphibious kit consisting of double hydraulic thrusters with joystick control and closing louvres allows vehicle to enter water without preparation.


Personnel Carrier with a standard complement has air conditioner. Nuclear Biological Chemical protection system, centralized tyres pressure system, self recovery winch, smoke grenade launchers, periscope observation devices and various radio equipment devices can be mounted depending on customers requirement.


The "Cobra" armored personnel carrier made by "Otokar" company is a base chassis for a number of various armored vehicles:



Armored Ambulance Vehicle



Armored Command Vehicle



Armored Reconnaissance Carrier fitted with observation devices and a laser rangefinder



Police car



Self-propelled Anti-tank Vehicle



Self-propelled 81-mm Mortar



Armored Personnel Carrier fitted with distantly controlled 25-mm gun



Ground Surveillance Radar Vehicle



FEATURES


STANDARD FEATURES



Blackout lights



Intervehicle starter socket



Main switch



Rifle clips



All round vision blocks



Safety belts for crew



Lashing and tie-down provisions



On-board tooling



Thermal Insulation kit



Air intake fan



Central Tyre Inflation System



Radio preparation



Air Conditioning System



Roof hatch


OPTIONAL FEATURES



Electrical self recovery winch



Amphibious kit



NBC protection kit



IR driving lamps



Smoke grenade launchers



NVG compatible glazing



Gun ports



Windscreen die-ice system



Fire suppression system



Night vision periscopes (for driver and commander)



Stretcher provision



Daytime periscopes (for driver and commander)



Intercom system



Pioneer kit



Search light



Add-on Armour kit

Specifications 
Property Value 
Number of drive wheels 4 
Number of wheels 4 
Crew 9 
Weight for transportation (kg) 5250 
Weight (kg) 6500 
Engine power output (h.p.) 190 
Rated speed (r.p.m.) 3400 
Max. road speed (km/h) 115 
Gradient (%) 60 
Ground clearance (mm) 266 
Max. road range (km) 500 
Length (mm) 5500 
Width (mm) 2220 
Height (mm) 2100 
Wheelbase (mm) 3300 
Turning circle radius (mm) 7700 
Max. swim speed (km/h) 8 



Has folowing part: 
Part Amount 
4L80E (Transmission) 1 
V-8 (Diesel engine) 1 

COBRA Quantities: 
Country Quantity 
*ALGERIA 10 
BAHREIN 10 
IRAQ 600 
NIGERIA 193 
PAKISTAN 10 
SLOVAKIA 10 
TURKEY 481 
UNITED ARAB EMIRATES 10 
Total: 1324 * 

Last Contracts: 
Qnt. Customer Value Add Date
(Close Date) Unit Cost 
193 $52.800.000 Nov 2006 
(Nov 2007) $273,575 
590 $88.000.000 Jul 2005 
(Dec 2006) $149,153 
10 $2.500.000 Jul 2005 
(Dec 2005) $250,000 
Average Unit Cost: $180,706 


Army Guide



raqib there is no info BD get cobra you have any image or link bro ?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

imran khan said:


> COBRA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manufactured by: OTOKAR Otobus Karoseri Sanayi A.S.
> Type: Armoured Vehicles
> Name: Wheeled armoured personnel carrier
> 
> The "Cobra" Light Armored Personnel Carrier was developed by Turkey company "Otokar". This company has a great experience designing and producing light armored vehicles based on British "Land Rover" off road vehicles.
> 
> 
> Armored Personnel Carrier has frontally arranged engine-transmission compartment. Driving and landing compartments are arranged behind it. In the driving compartment there are seats intended for the vehicle's commander and the driver. It's compact profile allows to transport vehicle by aircraft, helicopter, truck and by rail for rapid deployment.
> 
> 
> Vehicle has a full-closed hull welded from steel armor plates, placed under great inclination level. Armor protects crew and personnel from 7.62-mm bullets and small caliber artillery projectiles and mines. There is ability to use additional armor plates if required, protecting from armor-piercing bullets. Driving compartment has bullet-proof windscreens providing good visibility. The windscreen is fitted with an electrical de-icing system. The hull also has all round vision blocks over the firing hatches.
> 
> 
> Main armament consists from 12.7-mm anti-aircraft machine gun placed over the commander's seat, on the roof. Machine gun can be distantly fired from the inside of the Armored Personnel Carrier. It has 7x magnification sight used for aiming. It can be replaced with the night vision device.
> 
> 
> "Cobra's" firepower is greatly increased by ability to fire personnel from the inside of the hull threw the separate hatches. Landing compartment is intended to carry 9 infantrymen with their full ammunition load. Troops get into and leave carrier threw the two doors from the each side of the board and one more in the rear armor plate. Also there is a hatch placed over the landing compartment.
> 
> 
> Personnel Carrier's engine and suspension were developed and tested in the USA. It is fitted with V-type 8-cylinder 190 h.p. turbo diesel engine. "Cobra's" power to weight ratio is greater than 30 horsepower per tone. Transmission is automatic fitted with 4 gear gearbox.
> 
> 
> Chassis is built on 4 x 4 wheel formula with frontal directing wheels. All wheels have independent suspension. Wheels are fitted with the low pressure tyres. Break system use disc brake mechanisms.
> 
> 
> "Cobra" has high speed characteristics cross-country performance both. Optionally mounted amphibious kit consisting of double hydraulic thrusters with joystick control and closing louvres allows vehicle to enter water without preparation.
> 
> 
> Personnel Carrier with a standard complement has air conditioner. Nuclear Biological Chemical protection system, centralized tyres pressure system, self recovery winch, smoke grenade launchers, periscope observation devices and various radio equipment devices can be mounted depending on customers requirement.
> 
> 
> The "Cobra" armored personnel carrier made by "Otokar" company is a base chassis for a number of various armored vehicles:
> 
> 
> 
> Armored Ambulance Vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> Armored Command Vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> Armored Reconnaissance Carrier fitted with observation devices and a laser rangefinder
> 
> 
> 
> Police car
> 
> 
> 
> Self-propelled Anti-tank Vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> Self-propelled 81-mm Mortar
> 
> 
> 
> Armored Personnel Carrier fitted with distantly controlled 25-mm gun
> 
> 
> 
> Ground Surveillance Radar Vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> FEATURES
> 
> 
> STANDARD FEATURES
> 
> 
> 
> Blackout lights
> 
> 
> 
> Intervehicle starter socket
> 
> 
> 
> Main switch
> 
> 
> 
> Rifle clips
> 
> 
> 
> All round vision blocks
> 
> 
> 
> Safety belts for crew
> 
> 
> 
> Lashing and tie-down provisions
> 
> 
> 
> On-board tooling
> 
> 
> 
> Thermal Insulation kit
> 
> 
> 
> Air intake fan
> 
> 
> 
> Central Tyre Inflation System
> 
> 
> 
> Radio preparation
> 
> 
> 
> Air Conditioning System
> 
> 
> 
> Roof hatch
> 
> 
> OPTIONAL FEATURES
> 
> 
> 
> Electrical self recovery winch
> 
> 
> 
> Amphibious kit
> 
> 
> 
> NBC protection kit
> 
> 
> 
> IR driving lamps
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke grenade launchers
> 
> 
> 
> NVG compatible glazing
> 
> 
> 
> Gun ports
> 
> 
> 
> Windscreen die-ice system
> 
> 
> 
> Fire suppression system
> 
> 
> 
> Night vision periscopes (for driver and commander)
> 
> 
> 
> Stretcher provision
> 
> 
> 
> Daytime periscopes (for driver and commander)
> 
> 
> 
> Intercom system
> 
> 
> 
> Pioneer kit
> 
> 
> 
> Search light
> 
> 
> 
> Add-on Armour kit
> 
> Specifications
> Property Value
> Number of drive wheels 4
> Number of wheels 4
> Crew 9
> Weight for transportation (kg) 5250
> Weight (kg) 6500
> Engine power output (h.p.) 190
> Rated speed (r.p.m.) 3400
> Max. road speed (km/h) 115
> Gradient (&#37 60
> Ground clearance (mm) 266
> Max. road range (km) 500
> Length (mm) 5500
> Width (mm) 2220
> Height (mm) 2100
> Wheelbase (mm) 3300
> Turning circle radius (mm) 7700
> Max. swim speed (km/h) 8
> 
> 
> 
> Has folowing part:
> Part Amount
> 4L80E (Transmission) 1
> V-8 (Diesel engine) 1
> 
> COBRA Quantities:
> Country Quantity
> *ALGERIA 10
> BAHREIN 10
> IRAQ 600
> NIGERIA 193
> PAKISTAN 10
> SLOVAKIA 10
> TURKEY 481
> UNITED ARAB EMIRATES 10
> Total: 1324 *
> 
> Last Contracts:
> Qnt. Customer Value Add Date
> (Close Date) Unit Cost
> 193 $52.800.000 Nov 2006
> (Nov 2007) $273,575
> 590 $88.000.000 Jul 2005
> (Dec 2006) $149,153
> 10 $2.500.000 Jul 2005
> (Dec 2005) $250,000
> Average Unit Cost: $180,706
> 
> 
> Army Guide
> 
> 
> 
> raqib there is no info BD get cobra you have any image or link bro ?.



Brother...if you check out the bdmilitary forum you might find it out...cause i have seen it there few days ago...now i cannot access my account due to a problem...i think there is a mistake with in this posted info cause on another thread of M4 Carbine(probably posted by you), Bangladesh was not in the list of users there...but I've seen the *Bangladesh Navy*, and *SWAT(see post 2)* in a picture using M4 Carbines...So, i'd like to say, you better check it out on *bdmilitary forum*...


----------



## Raquib

Bangladesh Army procured those Cobras in 2008...and your information seems to be created in 2006...correct me if im wrong...


----------



## Raquib

Raquib said:


> *Bangladesh Rifles(BDR)*



are they using M4 carbines?? well, im surpried...!!!
Can any one tell me what the BSF uses?? just to compare compare...
as far as i know the BSF fires from the _foxholes_ while the BDR uses *bunker*...please inform...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*MIG-29:The Pride Of Bangladesh Air Force*

Many still think BAF Mig-29s are still grounded.They were brought back to operation in 2004 after being grounded due to maintenance cost.But now they are fully operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Raquib said:


> are they using M4 carbines?? well, im surpried...!!!
> Can any one tell me what the BSF uses?? just to compare compare...
> as far as i know the BSF fires from the _foxholes_ while the BDR uses *bunker*...please inform...



Well not all BDR personnel use M4.I think these M4 carbines are given to the SWAT.
BDR uses type-81 may be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Not all BDR personnel use M4.


----------



## leonblack08



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

*Bangladesh Army battle tanks*.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raquib

*Bangladeshi-made trucks for Bangladesh Army*


----------



## Imran Khan

i like this line of t-69 its realy looking cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

A lot is talked about Army,navy and air force.But these are the men who will first face the enemy.



*BANGLADESH RIFLES(BDR)*

*"The Vigilant Sentinels of Our National Frontier"*

Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) is a paramilitary force in Bangladesh. Mainly associated with guarding the borders of the country, this force is known by the Bangladeshi as "The Vigilant Sentinels of Our National Frontier"[1]. The British had first organized the Ramgarh Local Battalion in 1795 by recruiting the native population. The battalion was succeeded by the Eastern Frontier Rifles, which guarded the frontier from 1891 to 1920, when it was disbanded. Border duties were assumed by the East Pakistan Rifles & finally by the BDR.

Apart from its primary task of protecting the borders, the members of Bangladesh Rifles have taken part in other military operations. This force was vested with the additional task of checking smuggling in 1958. Its members took up arms in an organized manner against the Pakistan Army during the liberation war of 1971. Several members earned gallantry awards - for example, Lance Naik Nur Mohammad Sheikh and Lance Naik Munshi Abdur Rouf earned the highest gallantry award, the Bir Sreshtha; 8 others were awarded the Bir Uttam, 40 other the, Bir Bikram and 91 the Bir Patik.

The BDR is headed by a Director General. Its total manpower is 67,000, organized into a central headquarters and various sectors, battalions and border outposts, mainly along the frontiers.


*Infantry Weapons*

Crew-served weapons in service with the Bangladesh Army, and Paramilitary Forces include mortars, recoilless rifles and rockets, anti-tank guided missiles, and machine guns. They are deployed in the fire support attachments to the infantry regiment, battalion, and company. Heavy weapons for regiment uses are mostly vehicle-mounted or -towed. Medium and light weapons are carried by hand into firing positions. Some weapons in service with the Bangladesh Army, and Paramilitary Forces include:

Light weapons used by the Bangladeshi Land Forces (Army, Special Operations Forces, Bangladesh Rifles, Ansar, VDP, Rapid Action Battalion, Armed Police Battalion and Police Force) include HP-35, P226, P228, Sterling submachine gun, MP-5, UZI, Type 56 assault rifle (Chinese copy of the AK-47), AKM, AK-103, M-4 Carbine, SKS (Type 56/63), FN-FAL, H&K G3, Heckler & Koch MSG-90, G3SG/1, HK11A1, HK 21A1, MG3, DShK,Grenade Launchers, Carl Gustav M-2/M-3, M-40 recoilless rifle, Type 65 RCL, LAW, RPG-7, Type 81 Assault rifles ; and the standard issue - G3A3 Battle rifle.

* Logistical Vehicles*

Types of vehicles are active in this role commonly light off-road vehicles, utility 4x4's, tank transporters, troop carriers, water trucks, fuel tankers, and other trucks categorized into 0.5-ton, 3.5-ton, 5-ton, 7-ton, and 12-ton class according to their load capabilities, while the special purpose vehicles are mainly used as chassis for various weapon systems and equipments.

Imported vehicles usually come from various countries including Turkey, Japan, China and occasionally from India & Pakistan.Currently it has bought a large number of Armored Personnel Carriers (APCs) from Turkey in order to deploy troops in the front line during the battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

*Bangladesh Army*


----------



## Imran Khan

no no leon these images i see before yaar.these are not in cool action.post some new and atractive images bro.


----------



## leonblack08

The list of Battles and wars BDR participated are as follows:

** First Anglo-Burmese War (1824-1826) - as Ramgarh Local Rifles
* Second Anglo-Burmese War (1852-1853) - as Ramgarh Local Rifles
* Third Anglo-Burmese War (1885-1886) - as Frontier Guards-
* Anglo-Kuki or Anglo-Manipur War (1891) - as Bengal Military Police
* Second World War - Burma Campaign (1943-44) - as Eastern Frontier Rifles
* First Indo-Pak War (1948) - as East Pakistan Rifles
* Second Indo-Pak War (1965) - as E.P.R.
* Bangladesh Liberation War (1971) - as Bangladesh Rifles
* Chittagong Hill Tracts Counter-Insurgency War (1976-1997) - as BDR
* 2001 Indian-Bangladeshi border conflict - as BDR
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

imran khan said:


> no no leon these images i see before yaar.these are not in cool action.post some new and atractive images bro.



Ok bro,my bad


----------



## Imran Khan

*Thats what true globalization is about: remains of Bangladesh Air Forces helicopters are towed around Russian city St. Petersburg and nobody seem to care.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

a bangladeshi army man offload relef goods from US helicopter .


----------



## leonblack08

*BDR in anti-smuggling campaign.In this picture they captured heroin from India worth 3.7million taka.*


*BDR in operation Daal-Vaat,to distribute rice in lower prices to the poor people,due to excessive rise in price of necessities.*




*BSF chief getting guard of honour by BDR,during his visit to BD.*


*BDR post under fire by BSF.*


*Brave BDR jawans.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

yeah, now we should post some BDR pics...here are some:








*Bangladesh Rifles(BDR) personnels packing the dead bodies of 19 BSF personnels in caskets in 2001, during a border clash...*


----------



## Raquib

imran khan said:


> a bangladeshi army man offload relef goods from US helicopter .



hey bro...I was about to post the RAB one now...alrite, no prob...


----------



## leonblack08

imran khan said:


> *Thats what true globalization is about: remains of Bangladesh Air Forces helicopters are towed around Russian city St. Petersburg and nobody seem to care.*



Are these helos retired??Or they are ordered for BD.Give more info on these please.


----------



## Imran Khan

these so many poor quailty images now you see i brong cool BD army here just see.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

leonblack08 said:


> Are these helos retired??Or they are ordered for BD.Give more info on these please.



what retired yaar these go russia for upgrade .


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

sorry this is pakistan army some one take benifit of our APC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan

and this is secret waipen of BD army


----------



## leonblack08

WOW!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## leonblack08

imran khan said:


> and this is secret waipen of BD army


----------



## Imran Khan

what is this


----------



## leonblack08

imran khan said:


> what is this



Mixture of 3 photos


----------



## Raquib




----------



## Imran Khan

leonblack08 said:


> Mixture of 3 photos



here is no lady in this image.shaukat aziz visit BD and go to memoryal of daed in 1971.


----------



## Raquib

well, leonblack...here he becomes a major...congratulations(in advance)!!


----------



## leonblack08

C-130 of Bangladesh



and now I am a Major.


----------



## blain2

Raquib said:


> are they using M4 carbines?? well, im surpried...!!!
> Can any one tell me what the BSF uses?? just to compare compare...
> as far as i know the BSF fires from the _foxholes_ while the BDR uses *bunker*...please inform...



That is a M-16. Not M-4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> C-130 of Bangladesh
> 
> 
> 
> and now I am a Major.



congratulations...i'm the first...yeeeeeeee.....................lolz...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

congratulations leon now please stop posting anti pakistan.

i think he get it.


----------



## Raquib

*Rapid Action Battalion(RAB)*


----------



## Raquib

imran khan said:


> congs leon now please stop posting anti pakistan.



well bro...could you please elaborate...didn get it...


----------



## leonblack08

Raquib said:


> well bro...could you please elaborate...didn get it...



He is joking!


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> He is joking!



ohhh ya...then i should call this entire forum anti-Bangladeshi...
hey thats no offense, alrite...just joking as imran bhai did...


----------



## Raquib

*Bangladesh Navy*



*BNS Bongo Bondhu*








*BNS Omar Faruq*








*BNS Osman*


----------



## Raquib

*Bangladesh Air Force*


----------



## Raquib

Raquib said:


> *Bangladesh Air Force*



*great* *scenery*...*isnt it??**thats my country... *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*What about this scenery??*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> *What about this scenery??*



great pics...thanks leon...the second and third one was_ freakin awesome...!!_


----------



## leonblack08

Mig-29

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## leonblack08

Raquib said:


> great pics...thanks leon...the second and third one was_ freakin awesome...!!_



Thanks to Imran Bhai,he provided the source.


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> Thanks to Imran Bhai,he provided the source.



ohh yea...thanks imran bhai...!!you're really great...


----------



## Imran Khan

welcome bro me always ready for help you buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

US troops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

BD-08 assault rifle.New assault rifle of BD army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Accuracy International Arctic Warfare (AI AW 7,62) 7.62x51 sniper rifle.New Sniper rifle of BD army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> Accuracy International Arctic Warfare.New Sniper rifle of BD army.



great...!!
is this a Chinese origin??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Raquib said:


> great...!!
> is this a Chinese origin??



No,these are British.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

A bit info:

Caliber: L96, AW, AW Police, AW Folding: 7.62x51mm NATO (.308 win); Super Magnum: .338 Lapua (8.60x70mm), .300 Win Mag, 7mm Rem Mag
Operation: Bolt Action
Length: 1270mm
Barrel lenght: 686mm (.338 Lapua), 660mm (.300 and 7mm)
Weight: 6.8kg empty without telescope
Magazine Capacity: 5 round box magazine
Maximum Effective Range: ca. 800 meters for 7.62mm NATO variants, 1100+ meters for Magnum variants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> No,these are British.



great...now we're using British-made snipers....!!!
I wonder when we'll start using US-made Leo battle tanks...you know, thats out of question...!!!


----------



## azmax007

Raquib said:


> *Bangladeshi-made trucks for Bangladesh Army*



If they are Bangladeshi made, then how come we don't build tanks or cars for local services?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

azmax007 said:


> If they are Bangladeshi made, then how come we don't build tanks or cars for local services?



be happy we make trucks dude...
i guess these are made by the BD army engineers and thats far better than the tata-made transports...no offense to the Indians...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Military Vehicles - Bangladesh Military Forces 
Prime Movers	Bulk Fuel Storage And Distribution Vehicles	Water Storage And Distribution Vehicles	Heavy Equipment Transporters
	DAF CF 
	Iveco 
	Renault Kerax		Arunima Bolyan FT		Arunima Bolyan WT
	MAN TGA 40.410 
	Mercedes Benz 2026 
	North-Benz 2026 
	Renault TRM 180.11 
	Shaanxi SX2190 
	Tiema XC2030 
	Western Star WS/M4866S 
	Yanan SX2150
Command Post Trucks	Container Carrier Trucks	Light-Medium Trucks	Fire Fighting Vehicles
	BMTF Arunima Bolyan 	Renault GBC		Bedford Mk. 4 
	BMTF Arunima Bolyan 
	Dongfeng EQ2061E 
	Dongfeng EQ2082E 
	Isuzu DX 
	Isuzu FSR 
	Mercedes Benz 
	Unimog		Isuzu 
	Mitsubishi
Light Utility Vehicles	Special Attack Vehicles	Field Ambulances	Special Vehicles
	Auverland A3 
	Land Rover Defender 
	Mitsubishi Pajero 
	Nissan Patrol 
	Nissan Frontier 
	Toyota Land Cruiser		BAW Land Cruiser		ACMAT VLRA 
	Land Cruiser		BMTF Prison Van 
	Hino Wrecker 
	Mortuary Truck
Buses	Staff Cars	Forklifts	Trailers
	Daewoo 
	Isuzu 
	Hino 
	Toyota Coaster		Hyundai Sonata 
	Mercedes Benz 
	Nissan Sunny 
	Toyota Corolla		Toyota Forklift 
	Isuzu		Fuel Trailer 
	Water Trailer


----------



## leonblack08

azmax007 said:


> If they are Bangladeshi made, then how come we don't build tanks or cars for local services?



Building Tanks isn't as easy.
Bangladesh Army engineers are upgrading the tanks though.Type-69s were upgraded and T-59s are being upgraded to Al-Zarrar with Pakistani help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*SSF(Special Security Force)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

*Training with ROK SEALS*


----------



## JK!

To raquib or leonblack,

I've read somewhere that the Bangladeshi army operates the RN94 APC co developed by Turkey and Romania could you provide some pics or info to confirm this?


----------



## leonblack08

*Navy SEAL*




*Ottomat MK II block IV*


----------



## leonblack08

JK! said:


> To raquib or leonblack,
> 
> I've read somewhere that the Bangladeshi army operates the RN94 APC co developed by Turkey and Romania could you provide some pics or info to confirm this?



Well I did not hear anything like that but heard that Bangladesh got deliveries of OTTOCAR,although this news is not verified.

BD operates BTR 80 mainly.
here are pics.



Egyptian made APC

"War booty",gift from Kuwait for BD's role in the war .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## orhun

*It's otokar's Cobra *





&#304;nside cobra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Great pic's wishing Bangladesh all the best!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> Well I did not hear anything like that but heard that Bangladesh got deliveries of OTTOCAR,although this news is not verified.
> 
> BD operates BTR 80 mainly.
> here are pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian made APC
> 
> "War booty",gift from Kuwait for BD's role in the war .



*While it is well and good to have shinny war machines, nice cameo and mean looking soldiers in BD MIL's possession; What purposes do they serve when all get used to scare, smear and run Psy-Opps against BD's patriotic forces? Without the help of these traitorous, bastardies, mercenary Mo Fos AL and Lefties (Indian Dalals in general) couldn't even materialize half of its success. When Sheik haramjada used those traitors as Gardeners, Mali and shoe polishers; It was Zia that returned their honor but in return their ex-sold out boss killed him with Indian help. For $200.00 million, those sold out bastards, thwarted the entire Islamic/Patriotic force's return to power. The pre-decissors of these bastards ate and took all the remunerations from GOP but returned favor by fighting with Indian force against PAK nation. Whoever brokered PAK Mil to help building the arsenals and logistics of these traitors, either wanted to still PAK Mil's secret or didn't realize that those bastards were the forces of the enemies of mankind wouldn't fight for the righteousness and deeply infiltrated by RAW. So, I vehemently oppose any help towards these modern days of Mir Zafar, Umi Chad and propose to direct it toward dedicated supporters of BNP, JI, IOJ and other understanding forces, thanks.*


----------



## Raquib

orhun said:


> *It's otokar's Cobra *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#304;nside cobra



Bangladesh Army procured them recently...can someone tell me how many of these are procured...
Thanks in advance...


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> *While it is well and good to have shinny war machines, nice cameo and mean looking soldiers in BD MIL's possession; What purposes do they serve when all get used to scare, smear and run Psy-Opps against BD's patriotic forces? Without the help of these traitorous, bastardies, mercenary Mo Fos AL and Lefties (Indian Dalals in general) couldn't even materialize half of its success. When Sheik haramjada used those traitors as Gardeners, Mali and shoe polishers; It was Zia that returned their honor but in return their ex-sold out boss killed him with Indian help. For $200.00 million, those sold out bastards, thwarted the entire Islamic/Patriotic force's return to power. The pre-decissors of these bastards ate and took all the remunerations from GOP but returned favor by fighting with Indian force against PAK nation. Whoever brokered PAK Mil to help building the arsenals and logistics of these traitors, either wanted to still PAK Mil's secret or didn't realize that those bastards were the forces of the enemies of mankind wouldn't fight for the righteousness and deeply infiltrated by RAW. So, I vehemently oppose any help towards these modern days of Mir Zafar, Umi Chad and propose to direct it toward dedicated supporters of BNP, JI, IOJ and other understanding forces, thanks.*



You are off topic.You can discuss your issues on other threads or open one yourself to discuss.
It would be nice if you stuck to the topic and contribute some pics to help us out.


----------



## Neo

leonblack08 said:


> You are off topic.You can discuss your issues on other threads or open one yourself to discuss.
> It would be nice if you stuck to the topic and contribute some pics to help us out.



*Agreed, Mr. M_Saint, please stick to the topic.
Thanks!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

> Bangladesh Army procured them recently...can someone tell me how many of these are procured...
> Thanks in advance...



Bangladesh has seven of them now.This is the source:

Cobra APC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> Bangladesh has seven of them now.This is the source:
> 
> Cobra APC



thanks 4 your info leon...
but I personally do not consider the number to be enough...we should buy more and more.....whats your opinion bro??


----------



## leonblack08

Raquib said:


> thanks 4 your info leon...
> but I personally do not consider the number to be enough...we should buy more and more.....whats your opinion bro??



I think the army is evaluating its performances in BD condition before they procure more.


----------



## Raquib

*Cobra Specifications:*













Accommodation: Crew 2, Passengers 10 

Guns: Main Gun Caliber 30 mm 

Dimensions: Height 2.1 m, Length 5.2 m, Width 2.2 m 

Weights: Max Weight 6,200 kg (13,668 lb), Min Weight 4,800 kg (10,582 lb) 

Performance: Max Range 725 km (391 nm), Top Speed 32 mps (115 kph) 

Power: Power 190 shp 

Other: Wheels 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

JK! said:


> To raquib or leonblack,
> 
> I've read somewhere that the Bangladeshi army operates the RN94 APC co developed by Turkey and Romania could you provide some pics or info to confirm this?



I found a link to it:
APC Ambulance RN 94; items: 9; transferred from Romania to Bangladesh in 2005


Tactical Vehicles >> Bangladesh as Importer

I will look for pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Sorry for the small resolution,Bangladesh only operates the RN 94 ambulance version.


----------



## paritosh

nice looking APC it is...!
better than the BMPs of our army...the bangladeshi army is indeed a progressive outfit!
i personally havent followed the bangla army much...so keep on posting these images will ye?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

BTR-80,BTR-70,Al-Fahd,MT-LB,RN-94

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

HJ-8BaktarShikanATGM and cute DOGGY!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

oh my goodness even bangladeshi is very well equipen than pakistan naval surface fleet i never thought that bangladesh armed forces is well equiped that much very well done i hope they will improve their tanks and fighter jets in future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> BTR-80,BTR-70,Al-Fahd,MT-LB,RN-94



these pics are freaking awesome!!!!!!


----------



## leonblack08



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*III MEF unit shares non-lethal tactics with Bangladeshi service members, law enforcement personnel *


----------



## Raquib




----------



## Raquib




----------



## Raquib




----------



## Raquib




----------



## Super Falcon

nice pics very good work dude and thanx alot for pics.


----------



## Raquib




----------



## Al-zakir

[IMG]

[IMG]http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/middle/5/0/1/1188105.jpg


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

self delete


----------



## Al-zakir




----------



## Al-zakir




----------



## Al-zakir

http://i534.photobucket.com/albums/ee343/WayneEdwards
/bd/gallery_1_31_18443.jpg


----------



## Al-zakir




----------



## leonblack08

AN-32


----------



## leonblack08



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Darbar hall

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir




----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir




----------



## Raquib

nice pic leon...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib




----------



## Raquib




----------



## echo 1

Not bad. Not bad at all


----------



## Raquib




----------



## Keegan02

There is a very good website that keeps track of your service with a living journal of your years of service that comprises of video, text, and audio messages. They also produce and send you DVDs so that your services can be preserved in chronicles for the future or for any reference. Please contact: *www mymilitaryyears com* for more information.


----------



## nick

We gotta buy some better fighter jets. These F-7s and MiG-29s are vulnerable to SAM systems and no good in 21st century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Fouga CM-170R Magister


----------



## TOPGUN

Nice pic's guys thx!


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Raquib said:


>



Whats that


----------



## Raquib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raquib

*Bangladesh Army infantrymen*














*Bangladesh Army Toyota LC*










*Bangladesh Army Arunima Boliyan(Indegenous 3 ton truck - Made in Bangladesh)*


----------



## khabib

leonblack08 said:


> Well not all BDR personnel use M4.I think these M4 carbines are given to the SWAT.
> BDR uses type-81 may be.



Used to use SKS and Type-56 SMG. Now trying to switch to T-56
all the way. It may take them long time to get T-81.


----------



## leonblack08

khabib said:


> Used to use SKS and Type-56 SMG. Now trying to switch to T-56
> all the way. It may take them long time to get T-81.



Thanks Khabib.

yes it will take time as Type-81s are being produced at a rate of may be 10000 units per year.It will take time to arm the army,then may be they will go for BDR.


----------



## leonblack08

Bangladesh Para-commando Battalion


----------



## leonblack08

Type-69/Type-69 MK II G/Type-59


----------



## leonblack08

BDR's Otokar APV


----------



## leonblack08

DMP SWAT 



Bangladesh Navy SWADS


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh Army Personnel in trainning*


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh Army personnel in Trainning*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Bangladesh Army personnel in Trainning




SSF in trainning


BMA cadet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

General *Sinah Ibn Jamali *was forced into retirement. Any idea, any one????

::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## bd_4_ever

Bangladesh Army training...


----------



## bd_4_ever

BMA Cadets....


----------



## bd_4_ever

Some more pics....


----------



## bd_4_ever




----------



## Jacobtheindoamerican

Raquib said:


> be happy we make trucks dude...
> i guess these are made by the BD army engineers and thats far better than the tata-made transports...no offense to the Indians...



Tata and other Indian made transports are not that bad..


----------



## akash57

*Army Qirat, Azan contest concludes*






The prize distribution ceremony of Bangladesh Army Qirat and Azan Competition 2010 was held at the Army Central Mosque, Dhaka Cantonment Friday, said a press release.

Army Signal Brigade Dhaka team became Champion and Bogra Area team became runner-up.

In the Qirat competition, Corporal Md Humayun Kabir of 6 Independent Artillery Brigade Mirpur team got the first prize while UP Lance- Corporal Md Abdul Mannan of Army Signal Brigade Dhaka team got the first prize in the Azan competition.

Army Qirat, Azan contest concludes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

Bangladesh-US Training Exercise Tiger Shark-4 Sept 19-26

Dhaka, Sept 14 (UNB) - Bangladesh-US joint training exercise `Tiger Shark-4&#8217;, mostly to be conducted in Chittagong and Sylhet area, will begin on September 19 and continue till September 26.

An ISPR release Tuesday said Bangladesh Army, Bangladesh Navy, Bangladesh Air Force and other law enforcing forces like Coast Guard, BGB and Bangladesh Police (in a limited way) will jointly participate with US military forces in the exercise.

Approximately 500 personnel, few helicopters and Navy ships from Bangladesh side and almost 350 personnel, few aircrafts, helicopters and Navy ships from US armed forces will take part.

This joint exercise is the continuation of a series of exercises conducted between both the armed forces for about last two decades.

In the recent past, both the military forces participated in similar exercises - Tiger Shark-1, 2 & 3 in 2009-2010 - held independently between US military forces and individual units of Bangladesh Army, Bangladesh Navy and Bangladesh Air Force.

However, Tiger Shark-4 is a combined-joint military exposure between Bangladesh and USA. It is expected that this exercise will enhance training cooperation and capacity building between the two friendly countries in the field of counterterrorism.

During the conduct of the exercise from September 19-26, few helicopters will fly in and out of the exercise area. 

The US personnel will start arriving in Bangladesh (mostly in Chittagong area) from September 15 by US helicopters and aircraft.

In this combined-joint exercise, a Commodore from Bangladesh side and a Rear Admiral from US side will lead respective troops. To achieve the desired aim and objectives of the exercise, a Major General from Bangladesh side has been appointed to give necessary directives on behalf of Armed Forces Division.

&#8220;Exercise TIGER SHARK-4 will hopefully enhance the image of Bangladesh in international arena in the field of counterterrorism and help to promote international peace and security,&#8221; said the ISPR release.


----------



## akash57

*Bangladesh to get three modern warships from UK*

Dhaka, Sept 19 (PTI) Bangladesh will soon acquire three modern warships from the UK with a view to modernise and upgrade its naval force, a top official said today.

During a meeting, the Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral Zahir Uddin Ahmed apprised President Zillur Rahman of the commissioning of the three warships, which might be completed during the last week of November.

Vice-Admiral Zahir also told the President that he would visit Lebanon, Saudi Arabia and the United Kingdom to explore scopes for training programmes for the navy officers and mariners.

Expressing optimism, the Navy Chief said the Bangladesh Navy would be modernised significantly if the ongoing development programmes taken by the government could be implemented properly.

The Navy Chief sought the President''s cooperation in implementing the ongoing development projects.

President Zillur Rahman gave him a patient hearing and expressed his satisfaction over the ongoing development programmes of the Bangladesh Navy.

The President laid emphasis on increasing technology-based skills capacity of the Bangladesh Navy, like other naval forces of developed countries.

The President assured the Navy Chief about his all-out cooperation in performing his duties.

Bangladesh to get three modern warships from UK - *International News ? News ? MSN India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

akash57 said:


> *Bangladesh to get three modern warships from UK*
> 
> Dhaka, Sept 19 (PTI) Bangladesh will soon acquire three modern warships from the UK with a view to modernise and upgrade its naval force, a top official said today.


I wonder if these three warships are not those old Falkland ones that are being renovated at a British shipyard.


----------



## LongLiveBritian

akash57 said:


> *Bangladesh to get three modern warships from UK*
> 
> Dhaka, Sept 19 (PTI) Bangladesh will soon acquire three modern warships from the UK with a view to modernise and upgrade its naval force, a top official said today.
> 
> During a meeting, the Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral Zahir Uddin Ahmed apprised President Zillur Rahman of the commissioning of the three warships, which might be completed during the last week of November.
> 
> Vice-Admiral Zahir also told the President that he would visit Lebanon, Saudi Arabia and the United Kingdom to explore scopes for training programmes for the navy officers and mariners.
> 
> Expressing optimism, the Navy Chief said the Bangladesh Navy would be modernised significantly if the ongoing development programmes taken by the government could be implemented properly.
> 
> The Navy Chief sought the President''s cooperation in implementing the ongoing development projects.
> 
> President Zillur Rahman gave him a patient hearing and expressed his satisfaction over the ongoing development programmes of the Bangladesh Navy.
> 
> The President laid emphasis on increasing technology-based skills capacity of the Bangladesh Navy, like other naval forces of developed countries.
> 
> The President assured the Navy Chief about his all-out cooperation in performing his duties.
> 
> Bangladesh to get three modern warships from UK - *International News ? News ? MSN India


Nice one! good option. 

---------- Post added at 05:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------




eastwatch said:


> I wonder if these three warships are not those old Falkland ones that are being renovated at a British shipyard.


No, don't worry..


----------



## eastwatch

UNBconnect... - Bangladesh-US Training Exercise Tiger Shark-4 Sept 19-26

Bangladesh-US Training Exercise Tiger Shark-4 Sept 19-26
Reported by: UNBconnect
Reported on: September 14, 2010 19:46 PM
Reported in: National 

Dhaka, Sept 14 (UNB) - Bangladesh-US joint training exercise `Tiger Shark-4, mostly to be conducted in Chittagong and Sylhet area, will begin on September 19 and continue till September 26.

An ISPR release Tuesday said Bangladesh Army, Bangladesh Navy, Bangladesh Air Force and other law enforcing forces like Coast Guard, BGB and Bangladesh Police (in a limited way) will jointly participate with US military forces in the exercise.

Approximately 500 personnel, few helicopters and Navy ships from Bangladesh side and almost 350 personnel, few aircrafts, helicopters and Navy ships from US armed forces will take part.

This joint exercise is the continuation of a series of exercises conducted between both the armed forces for about last two decades.

In the recent past, both the military forces participated in similar exercises - Tiger Shark-1, 2 & 3 in 2009-2010 - held independently between US military forces and individual units of Bangladesh Army, Bangladesh Navy and Bangladesh Air Force.

However, Tiger Shark-4 is a combined-joint military exposure between Bangladesh and USA. It is expected that this exercise will enhance training cooperation and capacity building between the two friendly countries in the field of counterterrorism.

During the conduct of the exercise from September 19-26, few helicopters will fly in and out of the exercise area. 

The US personnel will start arriving in Bangladesh (mostly in Chittagong area) from September 15 by US helicopters and aircraft.

In this combined-joint exercise, a Commodore from Bangladesh side and a Rear Admiral from US side will lead respective troops. To achieve the desired aim and objectives of the exercise, a Major General from Bangladesh side has been appointed to give necessary directives on behalf of Armed Forces Division.

Exercise TIGER SHARK-4 will hopefully enhance the image of Bangladesh in international arena in the field of counterterrorism and help to promote international peace and security, said the ISPR release.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

A new video of our navy....







Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## leonblack08

I was going to post that...^^


----------



## Stealth_fighter

ALL IS WELL..I HOPE TO SEE SOME TRUE 4/4+ GEN AIRCRAFT IN BAF INVENTORY..LONG LIVE BD...AMEEN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

bd_4_ever said:


> A new video of our navy....
> 
> YouTube - Bangladesh Navy launches shipborne helicopter operations
> Cheers!!!



But, in another news I have read that two helicopters will be supplied by England for one of two naval ships that BD has just a few days ago purchased. The news said also that these two would be the firsts as naval helicopters. Now, the above video shows a shipborne helipad and a helicopter there.

So, what are the realities?


----------



## Stealth_fighter

eastwatch said:


> But, in another news I have read that two helicopters will be supplied by England for one of two naval ships that BD has just a few days ago purchased. The news said also that these two would be the firsts as naval helicopters. Now, the above video shows a shipborne helipad and a helicopter there.
> 
> So, what are the realities?


as far as i know BN has 2 Agusta-Westland AW109 Power ASW/SAR Helicopter and the BNS Bangabandhu (NOW KNOWN AS BNS Khalid Bin Walid ) has hanger for Agusta-Westland from where they can be operated


----------



## Stealth_fighter




----------



## bd_4_ever

eastwatch said:


> But, in another news I have read that two helicopters will be supplied by England for one of two naval ships that BD has just a few days ago purchased. The news said also that these two would be the firsts as naval helicopters. Now, the above video shows a shipborne helipad and a helicopter there.
> 
> So, what are the realities?




No, its probably not authentic....there are already 4 naval helicopters on order....2 Agusta Westlands for BNS Osman and Khalid Bin Walid and i think its already operational as the order was made quite a long ago....and 2-3 (different sources say different figures) Z-9 Harbins for anti-submarine warfare, they will be coming with the new frigates ordered from China a while ago....

If what you are saying is true, then its probably the 5th and 6th naval helicopter that we r looking into....


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth_fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth_fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth_fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth_fighter

baf mi-17 in russia!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth_fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## akash57

*Dhaka, Beijing committed to beef up military cooperation for peace in South Asia*

Dhaka, Oct 6 (APP): A top Chinese diplomat said in Dhaka on Wednesday Bangladesh and China would intensify cooperation between the armies and law enforcement departments to safeguard respective national security and stability, and also promote peace in the South Asian region.

Chinese Ambassador in Dhaka Zhang Xianyi, who was speaking at a joint reception in celebration of the 35th anniversary of establishment of diplomatic relations between Dhaka and Beijing, said both the countries decided to forge Closer Comprehensive Partnership of Cooperation from the strategic perspectives.

Referring to Prime Minister Sheikh Hasinas visit to China and Chinese Vice-President Xi Jinpings visit to Bangladesh, he said the two leaders reached consensus on further pushing forward China-Bangladesh relationship and strengthen bilateral cooperation in different fields.

Foreign Minister Dr Dipu Moni also spoke as chief guest at the function held in Dhaka in the evening. Ministers, MPs, politicians, diplomats, and high civil and military personalities attended the reception.

The Ambassador appreciated Bangladeshs One-China policy and said the political mutual trust between the two countries is being strengthened.

He said China has always been supporting Bangladesh in its efforts to maintain its national sovereignty and territorial integrity.

Xianyi said the two countries will continue to exchange high-level visits and intensify friendly exchanges between the government agencies, parliaments, political parties and NGOs.

The two countries will expedite cooperation in trade and investment, agriculture, transportation and infrastructure development based on equality and mutual benefit.

The Chinese Ambassador said the bilateral trade volume is increasing each year and expected to surpass US$ 5 billion in 2010.

He said the two countries will maintain close cooperation in international and regional affairs including the global financial crisis, climate change, energy, and food security.

Xianyi said Foreign Minister Dr Dipu Moni, Agriculture Minister Matia Chowdhury and State Minister for Environment and Forests Dr Hasan Mahmud will pay visit to China marking the 35th anniversary of diplomatic ties.

In November, he said, a Hospital Ship of the Navy of the Chinese Peoples Liberation Army will pay an official visit to Bangladesh.

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - Dhaka, Beijing committed to beef up military cooperation for peace in South Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## akash57

*Videos containing many pictures of our army that were recently put up on the bdmilitary channel on YouTube.*​
YouTube - Bangladesh Armed Forces Part 1 of 3

YouTube - Bangladesh Armed Forces Part 2 of 3

YouTube - Bangladesh Armed Forces Part 3 of 3

*YouTube - bdmilitary's Channel*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mil-avia

http //img fyjs cn/Mon_1005/27_127030_5097f9029ca189c.jpg

please put a colon symbol ( : ) after http and period symbols (.) after img and fyjs and remove the spaces in between.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

^ Lemme help yew!








Now you can describe something if you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Greater Dhaka city and its military bases :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

Super Falcon said:


> oh my goodness even bangladeshi is very well equipen than pakistan naval surface fleet i never thought that bangladesh armed forces is well equiped that much very well done i hope they will improve their tanks and fighter jets in future



@ We are even making naval small ships at our own. Our ship building has advanced a lot. On that day we handover two commercial ships to Germany. Only thing that we have to bring armament from other countries to fix on the boat.

@ Since Bangladesh is riverine country so traditionally we had been building military ships since long but those were of course wooden ships.

@ About tanks we have enough due to the terrain condition. But in case of airforce we are still lagging behind. I will take some more time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Armed Force paratroopers perform aerial jumps during the Victory Day parade at the National Parade Ground, Dhaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

MiG-29UB performed aerobatics in a spectacular fly-past marking the Victory Day.





---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

Bangladesh Air Force helicopters fly past as a part of the Victory Day parade at the National Parade Ground, Dhaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

F-7BGs performed aerobatics in a spectacular fly-past marking the Victory Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Army Aviation perform aerobatics in a spectacular fly-past marking the Victory Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BritishBangladeshi

I am trying to insert a picture from b d military.com but it won't work, grrr.


----------



## integra

BritishBangladeshi said:


> I am trying to insert a picture from b d military.com but it won't work, grrr.



Copy and upload it to photobucket or imageshack then send in the links. Might work that way.


----------



## leonblack08

*BDR renamed as BGB*
Star Online Report

President Zillur Rahman has consented to the Border Guard Bangladesh Bill 2010, renaming the Bangladesh Rifles and providing maximum death penalty for a mutiny.

The Jatiya Sangsad, earlier on December 8, passed the bill with the provision of death penalty for offences like rebellion, killing and arson within the paramilitary force.

The government had moved to enact the law repealing the existing one to restructure the BDR in the wake of the heinous killings of army officers at the Pilkhana headquarters in February last year.

Under the law, some stringent rules and provisions will be followed in the operation of the security force.

The existing law allows the BDR authorities to jail any soldier for a maximum of seven years for his involvement in a mutiny. The force is currently trying the suspects of last year's BDR mutiny in the special courts while the trial of killing, looting, arson, and other grievous offences will be held in the civil courts.

The unprecedented mutiny broke out when army officers refused to fulfill the demands made by BDR jawans at their yearly Darbar (assembly). The mutiny left 74 people including 57 army officers killed.

The provision dealing with mutiny says if two or more members jointly disobey a legal order of the authorities of the border force, armed forces or auxiliary forces, or challenge and resist them, the members will be charged with mutiny.

Besides, expressing anger to the authorities or making attempts to do so is considered mutiny in the provision, and the maximum punishment for such action would be death penalty.

The bill also kept the post of director general of the force reserved for the army and other posts will be given to armed forces' commissioned officers on deputation or to the force's junior officers by promoting them. The director general will command, administer and control the force in accordance with the law.

The bill also suggests that during war the border force will be placed under the control of the defence ministry and will discharge duties assigned by the ministry.

The bill has provision for formation of a reserved force consisted of retired junior officers and border guard men. The reserve force members will have to assist the regular force when asked to do so.

Upon government approval, the director general may appoint reserve force members as junior officers and rank-holder border guard members for a certain period due to shortage of manpower in the force.

BDR renamed as BGB


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Bangladesh Army with BD-08 rifle


----------



## integra

To Bangladeshi members
see if you can help this guy......


> My name is Paul Barrow and I am a 1stLt in the United States Marine Corps. During my initial training last year I met an Captain of the Bangladesh navy and we became good friends. I have been communicating with him through Facebook, but unfortunately his profile has disappearance and I cannot find him. He is Capta...in Ali Haider Chowdhury and as of our last communication he is the Captain of a torpedo boat. Could anyone help me in contacting the Bangladesh Navy officially so I can reach my friend?
> 
> Very Respectfully
> 
> 1stLt P.G. Barrow
> Team Leader USMC



and heres his Facebook link
Paul Barrow


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Bangladesh Army personnel go through a security drill at Sher-e-Bangla National Stadium at Mirpur in Dhaka on Saturday ahead of the ICC World Cup.











Mi-17 Helicopter.


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Part of heightened security ahead of the world cup, a helicopter flies over Sher-e-Bangla National Stadium at Mirpur, Dhaka on Saturday.


----------



## eastwatch

chisty_chowdhury said:


> Part of heightened security ahead of the world cup, a helicopter flies over Sher-e-Bangla National Stadium at Mirpur, Dhaka on Saturday.


 
I have read your posts in some other discussion forum where you have proved yourself as well informed about military matters of Bangladesh. Here posters like me do not have information about military exercises, training or purchasing of hardwares etc. I would much appreciate if you kindly keep on posting BD military photographs and other information also in this Forum. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GareebNawaz

chisty_chowdhury said:


> Bangladesh Army with BD-08 rifle


 
BD-08 Chinese copy of Ak-47?


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

*BD-08 Assault Rifle*

The BD-08 is a family of highly reliable infantry weapons based on the Type 81 assault rifles manufactured at the Bangladesh Ordnance Factory's Small Arms Factory under license from NORINCO. The family includes BD-08 assault rifle and BD-08 light machine gun.

The designation is derived from the country of origin and year of manufacture - Bangladesh-2008 or BD-08.

The Small Arms Factory of the Bangladesh Ordnance Factory, which manufactures the BD-08 family was inaugurated on the 1st of January, 2008. It is the country's second small arms factory, the first one was built in the 1960s to manufacture Type 56 and Type 63 assault rifles.

*Design*

The BD-08 is a gas operated, magazine fed, automatic rifle. It uses a short-stroke gas piston, located above the barrel, and a two-position gas regulator, along with a gas cut-off valve for launching rifle grenades. The gas system, as well as the bolt group with the AK-47 type rotating bolt, is reminiscent of those of Type 63 rifles. BD-08 rifles also retain the bolt hold-open device, which catches the bolt in the open position after the last round has been fired from magazine. The fire selector-safety switch is located at the left side of the receiver, just above the pistol grip, and can be easily operated with the right hand thumb. The open sights are marked from 100 to 500 metres, with the front sight being mounted just ahead of the gas block, leaving the front portion of the barrel free for the rifle grenade launcher. Ammunition is fed from Type 56 (Kalashnikov) 30-round magazines, or from 75-round drums intended for the BD-08 light machine gun.

*BD-08 Assault Rifle*

The BD-08 assault rifle is a Type 81-1 featuring a foldable stock.

*BD-08 Light Machine Gun*

The BD-08 assault rifle is a Type 81 Light Machine Gun.


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

@ eastwatch
Sir,I will try my best.


----------



## ProsperBD




----------



## ProsperBD

.Old pictures of Bangladesh Air force


----------



## ProsperBD




----------



## kobiraaz

ProsperBD said:


>


 
What is this called?? Why This Uniform??


----------



## kobiraaz

chisty_chowdhury said:


> Bangladesh Army with BD-08 rifle


 
They Just look WOW comparing to other sub continental armies


----------



## ProsperBD

Bangla fighter said:


> What is this called?? Why This Uniform??


I think it is a scope of some sort for snipers.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bangla fighter said:


> What is this called?? Why This Uniform??


 
That is an RPG launcher. Probably an RPG-7 or a Chinese copy.

The rocket is missing though. Maybe the soldier is just testing the sights.

The uniform is for camouflage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Raquib said:


> be happy we make trucks dude...
> i guess these are made by the BD army engineers and thats far better than the tata-made transports...no offense to the Indians...


 
First of all, they are not "Made in Bangladesh". They are assembled in Bangladesh. 
There is a very big difference between something being made and something being assembled. 
A vehicle consists of many parts, many of those parts are imported from other countries like China, India and the EU countries. I don't think any of the components used to make the truck come from Bangladesh.

For example, for something to be labeled Made in USA, the product has to meet two key criteria:
1. U.S. manufacturing costs constitute 75% of the total manufacturing costs for the product.
2. the product was last substantially transformed in the United States.


Those trucks used by the Bangladesh Army is not the case. They are "Assembled in Bangladesh".


----------



## Zabaniyah

azmax007 said:


> If they are Bangladeshi made, then how come we don't build tanks or cars for local services?


 
Bangladesh does assemble various vehicles for commercial use. 

The Mitsubishi Pajero for instance are assembled in Bangladesh for the local market.


----------



## Zabaniyah




----------



## Zabaniyah

Bangladesh Army Snipers 

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------


----------



## Zabaniyah

Looks like a Drugnov. 

Dragunov sniper rifle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zabaniyah

L96/Arctic Warfare sniper rifles of the Bangladesh Army

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------


----------



## Zabaniyah

F-7. Bangladesh is one of the largest users of the aircraft.

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------


----------



## Zabaniyah

Various munitions used by the F-7. 

The ones showed are F-7BGs which are capable to carry reconnaissance pods. 

BAF also has a two seater version, known as FT-7BG. Estimated to have about 4-5 of them.


----------



## Zabaniyah

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------







Lovely scene


----------



## Zabaniyah

F-7MB participating with a US Navy F-18 during an exercise.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Group consists of two Fulcrums, one Fantan and two F-7MBs.


----------



## Zabaniyah

BAF MIG-29


----------



## Zabaniyah

I don't know about others, but I love images like these.

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------







MIG-29 pilot.


----------



## Zabaniyah

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------







"They look so small from up here."


----------



## Zabaniyah

BAF MIG-29 cockpit.


----------



## Zabaniyah

BAF MIG-29s escorting BAF An-32 Cline.

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------







I didn't know pilots had to had their names written in bold on their helmets. lol. 

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------







Same "Imran" dude.

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------







OOHHH, lovely!! Beautiful.

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------







Meeting as the Force Headquarters Staff at Command Post Exercise SHANTI PATH in New Delhi, India, are counterclockwise from bottom: Col. A. K. S. Chaulhan, Indian Army; Col. Deepak Bikram Pande, Royal Nepal Army; Lt. Col. Md Abdur Razzaque, Bangladesh Army; Capt. Michael Blakely, U.S. Air Force; Wg. Cmdr. A. K. Pradhan, Indian Air Force; Maj. Ronald Domingue U.S. Marine Corps; and Maj. Robert Lehman, U.S. Army.


----------



## Zabaniyah

BTR-80s? 

By the way, this was taken during the emergency caretaker government takeover.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Attack-5 (A-5).

Role: Ground attack aircraft. Similar role as the US A-10.


----------



## Zabaniyah

A-5s in formation.

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------


----------



## Zabaniyah

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------







BAF A-5s taking off.

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------







BAF A-5 landing.


----------



## Zabaniyah

BAF A-5, back.


----------



## Zabaniyah

BAF A-5s, F-7BG with two US Navy F-18s during an exercise.


----------



## Zabaniyah

MIG-29UB trainer. BAF has approximately two of these.

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------







Nice moves.

---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------







Parked MIG-29UB.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Time for something basic. These are the BAF's basic trainer aircraft, PT-6. One these crashed some months back 






---------- Post added 04-27-2011 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 04-26-2011 at 11:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------

Ain't the scene lovely? 






---------- Post added at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------


----------



## Zabaniyah




----------



## Zabaniyah

I don't get it, why such large name labels?

---------- Post added at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------







In this handout photo released by the U.S. Navy, Bangladeshi Army personnel offload food rations from a U.S. Marine CH-46E helicopter December 4, 2007 in Bawfal, Bangladesh.

---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------







Brig. Gen. Ronald L. Bailey, left, of the U.S. military 3rd Marine Expeditionary Brigade, looks on as Bangladesh Army Lt. Gen. Masud Uddin Chowdhury hands over a crest during a ceremony in Dhaka, Bangladesh, Friday, Dec. 7, 2007.

---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------







Bangladesh's Lieutenant General Masud Uddin Chowdhury delivers a speech during a ceremony at military headquarters in Dhaka, 07

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------







US Navy Rear Admiral Carol Pottinger (R), US Charge D'affaires to Bangladesh Geeta Pasi (2R), Lieutenant General Masud Uddin Chowdhury (C) and US Brigadier General Ronald Biley (3L) stand with others as they salute playing of national anthems during a ceremony at military headquarters in Dhaka, 07 December 2007.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bangladesh Navy


----------



## Zabaniyah

Some of their ships during exercises. 





















---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------







MI-17

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------







Missle boat.

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------







SKS rifles.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bell 206L II Long Ranger are used at training helicopters in the BAF.











---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------


----------



## Zabaniyah

BAF Bell 212 in UN livery. 





















---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------







This picture must be very old, lol.


----------



## Zabaniyah




----------



## Zabaniyah

Bell 212 Search and Rescue. 











---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------







o.0

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------







o.0

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------


----------



## Zabaniyah

CM 170 Fouga Magister. All retired.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

[/IMG]


----------



## Zabaniyah

BAF Mil MI-17. 






BAF Mil MI-17 in UN livery. 






During exercises. 
















BAF's only type of gunship. A pseudo gunship at best.


----------



## Zabaniyah

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------


----------



## Zabaniyah

A BAF MI-17 carrying a Bell 212.

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------







"DIE!"


----------



## Zabaniyah

A BAF MI-17 VIP transport.

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------







A BAF MI-17 in UN livery carrying...? What is that?

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------







Certainly a very versatile chopper.


----------



## Zabaniyah




----------



## Zabaniyah

BAF's C-130 Hercules.


----------



## Zabaniyah




----------



## Zabaniyah

Surface-to-air.






Anti-tank. 

Sorry about the poor image quality.


----------



## Zabaniyah

BD soldiers with G3.

---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------











RPGs.


----------



## Zabaniyah

German made HK21A1 General Purpose Machine Gun. 






---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------


----------



## Zabaniyah

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------


----------



## Zabaniyah




----------



## mjnaushad

Bakhtar shikan looks good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Pretty. Too pretty.

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 AM ----------







Artillery.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Type-69 tanks. With camouflage.


----------



## Zabaniyah




----------



## mil-avia

*A Bangladesh MiG-29 UB fighter with an exhaust nozzle burning orange and tailplanes slightly deflected (Aviation Week) :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Top view of a Bangladesh MiG-29 UB fighter (Aviation Week) :*


----------



## Zabaniyah

mil-avia said:


> *Top view of a Bangladesh MiG-29 UB fighter (Aviation Week) :*


 
Never really liked this strange color scheme. Black is cool


----------



## mil-avia

Fighter variants F-7IIN of Zimbabwe and F-7MB of Bangladesh compared :


----------



## mil-avia

*Seventeen variants of F-7 fighter, F-7MB (retd) and FT-7BG of Bangladesh in rows 13 and 17 respectively :*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bularab

Are your MIG-29s upgraded? Because I think UB was never ever built and had only prototype.


----------



## bularab

Excuse me, they were built. They don't have radar until modernized further tho.


----------



## Zabaniyah

bularab said:


> Are your MIG-29s upgraded? Because I think UB was never ever built and had only prototype.


 
MIG-29 UB is the trainer version.

---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------

I heard Bangladesh is developing its own stealth fighter.


----------



## bularab

No way. Half of Bulgarian MIG-29s are UBs and they have fighter role, but are modernized.


----------



## Zabaniyah

bularab said:


> No way. Half of Bulgarian MIG-29s are UBs and they have fighter role, but are modernized.


 
Could be your air force have a different variant of the MIG-29.

I love Bulgarian yogurt by the way


----------



## Zabaniyah

KURMITOLA AIR BASE, Bangladesh &#8212; Family members and friends of Bangladesh Air Force personnel gather around a U.S. Marine Corps F/A-18 Hornet fighter aircraft during an open house Oct. 26 at Kurmitola Air Base, Bangladesh. Marine Fighter-Attack Squadron 314 is currently participating in Exercise Sumo Tiger 2007, a bilateral training exercise between the U.S. Marine Corps and the Bangladesh Air Force.

Seems like the BAF going for Hornets was a hoax.


----------



## Zabaniyah




----------



## bularab

Most likely. Otherwise, yes Bulgarian yogurt is popular. Cheers


----------



## integra

Zabanya said:


> MIG-29 UB is the trainer version.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------
> 
> I heard Bangladesh is developing its own stealth fighter.


 
Have you gone nuts? 
or did I mistakenly smoked weed in place of B&H?


----------



## mil-avia

*Crashed F-7MB fighter and crane hook to remove the wreckage (this crash happened very long ago) :*


----------



## eastwatch

bularab said:


> Are your MIG-29s upgraded? Because I think UB was never ever built and had only prototype.


 
BAF has taken steps to upgrade the present stocks of 15 or 16 units of mig-29 to SMT grade. Moreover, it will purchase at least another sq. of Mig-SMTs. Further to this, it will also purchase one or two sq. of F-7BGs. The present stock of 2 sq. of F-7s have been upgraded to BG grade. BAF is now in the process of phasing out its old A-5 Fantans by making these upgradations and new purchases of Mig-29SMTs and F-7BGs. 

Alongwith these interim arrangements. BAF will also purchase 2 or 3 sq. of 4++ generation of fighter planes. Negotiations for this are now being conducted by the BAF officers with other govts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Bangladesh C-130 and Mil Mi-17 in Congo :


----------



## mil-avia

*A-5C / Q-5C aircrafts flying :*


----------



## mil-avia

*F-7MB fighter at airbase with a pilot inside:*


----------



## mil-avia

*MiG-29 fighter at airbase with a pilot inside:*


----------



## bularab

eastwatch said:


> BAF has taken steps to upgrade the present stocks of 15 or 16 units of mig-29 to SMT grade. Moreover, it will purchase at least another sq. of Mig-SMTs. Further to this, it will also purchase one or two sq. of F-7BGs. The present stock of 2 sq. of F-7s have been upgraded to BG grade. BAF is now in the process of phasing out its old A-5 Fantans by making these upgradations and new purchases of Mig-29SMTs and F-7BGs.
> 
> Alongwith these interim arrangements. BAF will also purchase 2 or 3 sq. of 4++ generation of fighter planes. Negotiations for this are now being conducted by the BAF officers with other govts.


 

SMT/M/M2 are two/four seater with added radar and some ehnancements. 

F-7s are very outdated and the specific model F-7BG is four seater with no other features.


----------



## monitor

as per previous govt. decision J-10 is the likely choice for 4++ generation fighter ,what we know that 1 billion dollar agreement was under process for 36 aircraft . it will be the most economical choice considering our economy . along with this facing out fantan can be replace by jf-17 block II as later one will have some commonality with J-10 .


----------



## Roybot

^^^^ 4 seater?


----------



## eastwatch

monitor said:


> as per previous govt. decision J-10 is the likely choice for 4++ generation fighter ,what we know that 1 billion dollar agreement was under process for 36 aircraft . it will be the most economical choice considering our economy . along with this facing out fantan can be replace by jf-17 block II as later one will have some commonality with J-10 .


 
What really are the BAF decisions no one really knows for sure whether it has decided to buy migs, F-7bGs or FC- 1s, or any two of these three options. But, these will be only to fulfill its interim needs. However, if it is the question of buying FC-1, then it will buy directly from China. It will not buy the equivalent JF-17 which is same as FC-1, but is produced in Pakistan with Chinese technological collaborations.

Yes, by paying $1 billion a piece, it may be possible to buy 36 units of J-10s. China always sells to us at a very special rate, and no one really knows for sure the real market price of J-10 because it has not been sold abroad.


----------



## bularab

roy_gourav said:


> ^^^^ 4 seater?


 

Yup. F-7BG is four seater version of the basic F-7 with no other upgrades/ehnancements.

Edit: Excuse me, they are two-seater/have 2 seats


----------



## eastwatch

Following is a report of military purchases from China. But, it is in Bengali, and the last paragraph says about the purchase. It says of buying tanks and planes and also says no progress yet about frigate purchase. I have read somewhere that the govt will form a new Tank Regiment and 44 units of T-96G will be procured for that. Planes will probably FC-1, this is what I assume. 

The newspaper does not say anything about the number of any of these two purchases. But, I wonder what the military will do with the 100 units of 1200 HP tank engines it has already purchased from Ukraine? Could it be that some other old model tanks will be upgraded and fitted with this engine and also ATGMs?

????? ???????? ???? ??????? ????? - ????? ???


----------



## bularab

Zabanya said:


> Surface-to-air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-tank.
> 
> Sorry about the poor image quality.


 
Which are these missiles?


----------



## asad71

1. It is learnt that 100x T96Gs are in the pipeline to equip an armored bde. BA has also advance booked T99 MBTs which have not been released for export. Obviously BA's armor development follows a Chinese strategy in this region. Otherwise BA would not having the number of tanks it already has and propose to procure.

2. I suppose BAF would be watching carefully the outcome of final MRCA option by IAF. Meanwhile BAF is replacing her aging fighters with cheaper option. But the top of the line is yet to be selected. F16 is an option. BAF pilots have been flying these with TuAF for a while. Russia is also trying to sell her best after being spurned by India. BAF is aware it is small and must go for the best quality that the nation can afford.

3. BN crew have been training with TuN for submarines. I believe two were under construction in Turkey on a S Africa design and with S Korean collaboration. Meanwhile China has renewed its offer of transfer of an old sub to BN for free, but BN doesn't want an old eqpt. China has also not withdrawn its offer to construct a sub base in BD free, but with the request that PLAN be allowed to place a nuclear sub there.

4. All in all BD armed forces are always trying to keep up. Although small, it is not too small for the task allotted to it by the nation.


----------



## ProsperBD

I wish I could go on bdmilitary for more information but I have been blocked from the site.


----------



## bularab

F-16s are old too. I would go for Rafale or Grippen or F-18/ or Typhoon... all very good planes.


----------



## ProsperBD

bularab said:


> F-16s are old too. I would go for Rafale or Grippen or F-18/ or Typhoon... all very good planes.


I would love for BD to get Gripen or a F-18 as I don't think JF-17 would be a good decision including that it has a very weak aerodynamic design and I don't think I could complete any good turns or fast as other Fighters hopefully BD will choose a good fighter and not always the cheap alternative as they usually do but MIG-29 are also quite old and but a very good fighter indeed. I would love for BD to have J-10 instead of JF-17 but usually these fighters are not war-proven as a F-16, hopefully BD will choose a good fighter which is war-proven fighter I cannot trust J-10 or JF-17. In order to defend BD they must choose a good fighter but I am absolutely sure our Air Force is very proffesional and good decision makers but govt. is what is putting us back.


----------



## ProsperBD

mujib43 said:


> 1. It is learnt that 100x T96Gs are in the pipeline to equip an armored bde. BA has also advance booked T99 MBTs which have not been released for export. Obviously BA's armor development follows a Chinese strategy in this region. Otherwise BA would not having the number of tanks it already has and propose to procure.
> 
> 2. I suppose BAF would be watching carefully the outcome of final MRCA option by IAF. Meanwhile BAF is replacing her aging fighters with cheaper option. But the top of the line is yet to be selected. F16 is an option. BAF pilots have been flying these with TuAF for a while. Russia is also trying to sell her best after being spurned by India. BAF is aware it is small and must go for the best quality that the nation can afford.
> 
> 3. BN crew have been training with TuN for submarines. I believe two were under construction in Turkey on a S Africa design and with S Korean collaboration. Meanwhile China has renewed its offer of transfer of an old sub to BN for free, but BN doesn't want an old eqpt. China has also not withdrawn its offer to construct a sub base in BD free, but with the request that PLAN be allowed to place a nuclear sub there.
> 
> 4. All in all BD armed forces are always trying to keep up. Although small, it is not too small for the task allotted to it by the nation.


Our army have always been good especially for its size and will defend our country with all its might.


----------



## bularab

MiG-29s are old if not modernized. Otherwise they're pretty good and most US pilots when on training drills here in Bulgaria, ask our pilots to give them chance to fly a MiG-29


----------



## Zabaniyah

integra said:


> Have you gone nuts?
> or did I mistakenly smoked weed in place of B&H?


 
Dude, I was just joking


----------



## Zabaniyah

bularab said:


> Which are these missiles?


 
First one is QW-2 Vanguard 2. It is an improved version of the FIM-92 Stinger. 

The second one is the HJ-8/Baktar Shikan. Similar to the Russian Red Arrow AT rocket.


----------



## kobiraaz

deleted ..............


----------



## Penguin

bularab said:


> Which are these missiles?


 
HongYing 5 (HN-5) Shoulder-Fired Air Defence Missile
HongJian 8 Anti-Tank Guided Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bularab

HN-5 doesn't seems to be very effective, and the HN-8 with that wire guidance....


----------



## Zabaniyah

mujib43 said:


> 1. It is learnt that 100x T96Gs are in the pipeline to equip an armored bde. BA has also advance booked T99 MBTs which have not been released for export. Obviously BA's armor development follows a Chinese strategy in this region. Otherwise BA would not having the number of tanks it already has and propose to procure.



Type-96Gs are confirmed. Guess it beat the Yatagan as far as the army's requirements go. 

I also heard they are upgrading their Type-59 to Type-59Gs 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-defence/81970-bangladesh-armys-new-type59g-mbt.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Zabanya said:


> First one is QW-2 Vanguard 2. It is an improved version of the FIM-92 Stinger.
> 
> The second one is the HJ-8/Baktar Shikan. Similar to the Russian Red Arrow AT rocket.


 
The QW-2 has a very different underbarrel cooling element. Moreover, it has no connection to FIM-92 Stinger. In fact, the missile and launcher of the QW-2 bear strong resemblance to those of the Russian 9K310 Igla-1 (NATO codename: SA-16 Gimlet). 
QianWei 2 Shoulder-Fired Air Defence Missile - SinoDefence.com

While the Chinese produce ATGWs dubbed 'Red Arrow', the RUssians don't. The chinese missile HongJian (Red Arrow) HJ73 is modelled after the russian ATGW that in NATO parlance is known as AT-3 Sagger. The system shown is the HJ73 follow-on, the 2nd generation Chinese Hongjian HJ8, which bears some resemblance to the Russian 9K111 Fagot (NATO reporting name: AT-4 Spigot). It is manufactured in Pakistan as Baktar Shikan.

Army Guide - Red Arrow 8E, Anti-tank guided missile launcher
Baktar-Shikan | Ask.com Encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Kind of off-topic : CAT-piloted C-118 at Kurmitola, during East Pakistan period : as part of the CIA's secret war in Tibet :







900 × 431


----------



## mil-avia

Overhead View of Zia International Airport (top center) and the smaller Tejgaon Airport (bottom), Bangladesh :






900 × 611


----------



## eastwatch

Zabanya said:


> Type-96Gs are confirmed. Guess it beat the Yatagan as far as the army's requirements go.
> 
> I also heard they are upgrading their Type-59 to Type-59Gs
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-defence/81970-bangladesh-armys-new-type59g-mbt.html



These are the excerpts from the link:

Bangladesh Army's New Type59G MBT 

The first public appearance of the long-expected Type 59G was reported by today's Channel-i news.

In essence, this latest Type59MBT variant is a Type 96G in a Type59 body modified to carry a 125mm main gun, a modern fire control system, and the latest Chinese armor protection package. A total of 300 examples of Type59G will be rebuild from the existing fleet. 

In addition to the Type59G rebuild program, the Bangladesh army will procure the Type96 MBT in due course as part of a greater modernization drive. Since both MBTs are sharing many common components, this will greatly reduce the load on the existing logistic infrastructure.

Here is a list of Chinese land forces hardware to be procured by the Bangladesh Army compiled by BMF.

1) 7 x Type 96 MBTs (Not delivered yet, but eventually a couple of regiments)
2) 5 x MBT ARV (Chinese, for MBT2000/Type 96 recovery)
3) 300 x Type 59 MBT Upgrade (1 spotted at Dhaka; Army named them as "Type 59 G")
4) 1 x SPH Regt (Chinese 122 or 155 mm SPH is expected)
5) 1 x ADA Regiment (This complements another air defence regiment in BDA. Regiment is equivalent of brigade; Equipped with Chinese AAGs and MANPADS).
=================================================================================================
In addition to the above, 100 x T-96G are in the pipeline from China. Probably 44 units of these have already arrived.


----------



## mil-avia

*Side view photo of a MiG-29 UB fighter, Dhaka :*






1280 × 872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Side view photo of a MiG-29 (L) and a MiG-29 UB (R), Dhaka :*






1024 × 701

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Rear angle view of a MiG-29 fighter, Dhaka :*






1024 × 702

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Photo of a flying MiG-29 fighter with tyres visible, shot from below, Dhaka :*






1100 × 752


----------



## mil-avia

*Photo of a MiG-29 UB (L) and a MiG-29 (R), Dhaka :*






1280 × 872


----------



## mil-avia

Two F-7 BG fighters (L) and an FT-7 BG fighter (R), Dhaka :






1280 × 870

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Two F-7 BG fighters on runway, Dhaka :*






1280 × 872


----------



## mil-avia

*An FT-7 BG fighter moments before landing, this one made by Guizhou GAIGC, photo shot in Dhaka :*






1024 × 701


----------



## mil-avia

*Front angle view of an FT-7 MB fighter made by GAIGC, photo shot in Dhaka :*







1024 × 701

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*An FT-7 MB fighter moment before landing, Dhaka :*






1024 × 702

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

HGU-55/P helmet of an F-7 BG pilot :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*An Antonov An-32 aircraft in Chittagong base :*






1024 × 702


----------



## mil-avia

*Antonov An-32, Nanchang A-5C, and Shenyang FT-6 aircrafts in B.A.F. Chittagong base :*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

mil-avia said:


> *An Antonov An-32 aircraft in Chittagong base :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1024 × 702


 
Bangladesh Uses An32 as bomber. . Are they useful as bomber???


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bangla fighter said:


> Bangladesh Uses An32 as bomber. . Are they useful as bomber???


 
The AN-32 is technically not a bomber. Apparently, BAF converted some of them into bombers. Who knows?


----------



## mil-avia

Bangladesh Air Force graduation ceremony of first Chinese language course held in Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Same but smaller photos of the following were previously posted; found larger versions fortunately showing the HGU-55/P helmet, MiG-29 and F-7 MB fighters after much searching :*






633 × 474







800 × 600







1024 × 768







1024 × 695


----------



## mil-avia

China-Bangladesh Defense Personnel/Security Meetings (held fifty times from April 1988 to May 2005)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Detailed document about Bangladesh defence forces' peacekeeping activities overseas (chapter about Bangladesh starts in pg. 9 / pg. 990)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

mil avia, 

Are all the pictures and news-updates of 'Military Hardware' being acquired from 'BD MILITARY' website?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

M_Saint said:


> mil avia,
> 
> Are all the pictures and news-updates of 'Military Hardware' being acquired from 'BD MILITARY' website?



BD Military is an excellent site, but I haven't acquired anything from it so far nor a member of it. Plz check out the URL codes of the pics and links I posted. If u use MS Internet Explorer 8 then place the cursor onto a picture > press right button of your mouse > go to Properties at bottom of the menu, now you can view URL address of the picture.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mil-avia said:


> *Front angle view of an FT-7 MB fighter made by GAIGC, photo shot in Dhaka :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1024 × 701



Nice camo...... awesome .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

A Cessna CE-152 aircraft owned and operated by the land Army :






Photo shot by : Willem Rongé


----------



## Roybot

*Women Armed Police personnel at the inauguration ceremony at the Armed Police Battalion Complex in Uttara, Dhaka on Tuesday. Photo: bdnews24.com/ Dhaka, June 21, 2011
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

mil-avia said:


> A Cessna CE-152 aircraft owned and operated by the land Army :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo shot by : Willem Rongé


 
Is it a UAV?


----------



## Zabaniyah

iajdani said:


> Is it a UAV?


 
No. Its a Cessna 152 of army aviation. 
Cessna 152 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I don't think Bangladesh operate any UAVs. They are important in the modern battle field though.


----------



## Nirvana

iajdani said:


> Is it a UAV?


 
No , Its American Trainer used By Bangladesh Army


----------



## mil-avia

*Postage stamp commemorating the 25th anniversary of Bangladesh-China diplomatic ties :*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Former Chinese Ambassador to Bangladesh Hu Qianwen in Bangladesh signed the souvenir postcard commemorating the 25th anniversary of Bangladesh-China diplomatic ties :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mil-avia

Bangladesh Ministry Defence - Medium Term Expenditure - years 2011 to 2016


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

A Bangladesh Air Force Antonov An-32 undergoing testing at the Antonov facility in Ukraine(?) 




^^^Is this BAF's?!


----------



## mil-avia

Bharadwaj said:


> A Bangladesh Air Force Antonov An-32 undergoing testing at the Antonov facility in Ukraine(?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Is this BAF's?!


 
Affirmative, "Bangladesh" written on this plane's body in Cyrillic characters, photo shot during 30 May 2011 after overhaul.

More about this photo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

One of similar howitzers (AKA 'Mujib battery') given as a gift by the Indian Army during Indian COS's recent visit to Bangladesh.


----------



## Zabaniyah

AW109 Power maritime helicopters. This is the very first aircraft operated by the Bangladesh Navy since its creation on 1971. 

Note: Sorry, couldn't find any picture in Bangladesh Navy colors. But is it likely to look very similar to the picture given.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Some of historical aircraft of the Bangladesh Air Force  

*Airtech Canadan DHE &#8211; 3/1000 OTTER:*







> This old modeled Canada made aircraft was piston-engine operated. The skilled technicians of BAF who had participated in the Liberation War transformed this aircraft into a fighter cum-bomber through their relentless efforts to use it in air operations. Arrangement was made to set rocket pod under two wings besides machine gun and bomb dropping facilities inside the aircraft. On 03 December 1971, air attack was launched with this aircraft on Burma Eastern Oil Refinery in Chittagong as well on Chittagong Port.


*
F-86 FIGHTER Aircraft:*





This F-86 is very interesting. It was some of the world's earliest jet fighters if I am not mistaken. Also, the first fighter for the BAF. 

*F-6 Fighter Aircraft:*







> This Chinese aircraft was inducted in BAF in 1977 and phased out in 1998. This aircraft played a commendable role on air defence in BAF.


*
MIG-21 Fighter Aircraft:*







> This Russian aircraft was inducted in BAF in 1973 and phased out in 2000.



The earliest fighter procured by the BAF. 

Might wanna visit their site, its interesting  Includes ex-IAF aircraft.
[ BAF MUSEUM ]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Spatial Orientation Trainer (Gyro Lab) of BAF :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Ejection Seat Trainer of BAF :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Air Defense Artillery Fire Control Simulation System (ADAFCSS) of Bangladesh Army's anti-aircraft brigade :







*Command-&-control chart of the System :*







Related link


----------



## mil-avia

*Project presentation cover page of Air Defense Artillery Fire Control Simulation System (ADAFCSS) :*







857 × 479


Related link


----------



## mil-avia

Early warning and ground control training in a BAF base classroom :


----------



## mil-avia

*Stamps commemorating 75th anniversary of powered flight :*






1019 × 726

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

A BAF Mi-17 (or maybe Mi-8) copter in U.N. mission duty carrying a lighter weight copter of another foreign air force, photo shot in Congo :


----------



## mil-avia

*Ejection Seat Trainer from* ETC Aircrew Training Systems *used by BAF*


----------



## mil-avia

*Ejection seat Mark 10 from* Martin Baker *and* HGU-55/P *helmet from* Gentex *used by BAF (go to VARIANTS tab at right side in Martin Baker webpage)*


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladesh Air Force Parachutist badge :*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

If you are viewing this page in "Pakistan Defence 1.0" interface style you may change it to "Elmo" style like this : go to address bar of your browser > type or paste these eleven characters : ?styleid=63 _after_ the characters .html > press Enter



Or you can change it very quickly with the combo box at almost bottom of this page.


----------



## monitor

From other forum :
Latest news from the BAF. i have posted before that the BAF plans to procure J-10Bs and has rejected the FC-1, this has changed.

Well a new committee has been formed to develop a new generation Air Defence system for BD. The BAF has put on hold all the new air craft procuring plans, instead funds are now being diverted to builiding a multi layered AD system.

"BD Govt is planning to introduce a multilayer AD system very soon. For these they already form a joint forces' committee which includes - Director, AD, BA and Director, AD, BAF and other concerned officers and directorates (such as WE&S, Artillery of BA and Air Plans etc). As far as I know, their plan is like as follows -

1. VSHORAD : FB-6A (6 km)
2. SHORAD : FM-90 (12 km, for point defence)
3. Medium Range : LY-60D/LY-60N (22 km, for limited aerial defence)
4. Semi-Long Range : LY-70 [Naval Version]/LY-80 (42km, for aerial defence)

[LY-70/LY-80 is a reverse engineered version of Russian BUK-M1-2]"

*I posted that the military had chosen the QW-2 to replace the HN-5 as the standard MANPAD and local production of QW-2 missiles was going to begin soon*. How ever it appears that after much field testing the Armed Forces are not satisfied with the QW-2 and have opted for the FN-16( modernised FN-6) So far the MANPADS were only used by artillery units but the *army plans to equip all ground units with MANPADS.
*
* I asked about the air craft procurement plans, The BAF it seems will not replace the A-5s as it said it would by 2011, but instead plan to upgrade them to A-5Ds. One new sq of F-7BGs will be bought.*
*The BAF is once again looking at the JF-17. From what I hear they plan to induct Fc-1s along with Su-27SKMs.  Nothing about the flankers or the FC-1 is official, but the source from where I got the news has so far been extremely accurate about BD's defence plans.
*
Source-BD military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

> Fc-1s along with Su-27SKMs



Have they gone mad or something? 
Thats a logistics nightmare.


----------



## monitor

integra said:


> Have they gone mad or something?
> Thats a logistics nightmare.


 
I think so it is unlikely we can maintain /j-10 jf-17 as well as su-27 at a time though the J-10 and su-27 will be using same power plant


----------



## Zabaniyah

monitor said:


> I think so it is unlikely we can maintain /j-10 jf-17 as well as su-27 at a time though the J-10 and su-27 will be using same power plant


 
Russian jets? No thanks! Maybe you are referring to the J-11? Well, I don't think they are up for export yet. That includes the J-10. JF-17 would be a good replacement for the A-5s.


----------



## integra

Zabanya said:


> Russian jets? No thanks! Maybe you are referring to the J-11? Well, I don't think they are up for export yet. That includes the J-10. JF-17 would be a good replacement for the A-5s.


 
fc-1 shall it be, one thing that annoys me is
when they have sufficient experience operating migs
why are they even considering sukhoys?

It is true , air superiority jets are required though.


----------



## mil-avia

BAF Academy photo shot from space :







Related photo : Fouga aircrafts fleet in this Academy from space


----------



## mil-avia

Cadet's dorm inside BAF Academy :


----------



## mil-avia

BAF C-130 aircraft before leaving for China to provide aid to quake-hit areas, May 2008

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

BAF C-130 aircraft before leaving for China to provide aid to quake-hit areas, May 2008 (part 2)


----------



## Zabaniyah

integra said:


> fc-1 shall it be, one thing that annoys me is
> when they have sufficient experience operating migs
> why are they even considering sukhoys?
> 
> It is true , air superiority jets are required though.


 
If the MIG-35 doesn't sell, that is not going to end well for Mikoyan. Might wind up being taken over by Sukhoi. 

It didn't do well in India's recent MMRCA competition, mainly due to poor after sales support as experienced with its MIG-29s.

Sukhoi has a good range of products, unlike Mikoyan.


----------



## mil-avia

Orders, Decorations and Medals of Bangladesh :






950 × 1343

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Could you tell me why there are *two* Bir Uttam Gallantry Medal 1?

What are these medal given for?

Or maybe a link that explains each medal and the criterion for its award.


----------



## mil-avia

Orders, Decorations and Medals of Bangladesh (part 2):


----------



## mil-avia

Bharadwaj said:


> A Bangladesh Air Force Antonov An-32 undergoing testing at the Antonov facility in Ukraine(?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Is this BAF's?!


 
Related tweet by the editor of _AirForces Monthly_ magazine


----------



## mil-avia

*DHC &#8211; 3/1000 Otter aircraft in BAF Museum :*






*The second photo first shared by Zabanya in post* # 327 :






Related link


----------



## mil-avia

P-35M Radar :


----------



## mil-avia

PRV-11 Radar :


----------



## mil-avia

Side view of an Airtourer aircraft of BAF :






Front angle view :







Related link


----------



## mil-avia

An Airtourer aircraft with Bangladesh flag painted on its tail in New Zealand during 1974 :


----------



## mil-avia

Side view of an Antonov An-24 aircraft :






Front angle view :


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bangladesh Air force MIG-29s:
















Wish they had better quality pictures! And a different color scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Medal probably given to Soviet Union (now defunct) military personnel for their involvement in Bangladesh, "Bangladesh" embossed on the narrow-shaped metal bar, front & reverse side views 821 × 549 pixels :






From another site :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## integra

^Nice find man! Real rare stuffs you've found there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

mil-avia said:


> Medal probably given to Soviet Union (now defunct) military personnel for their involvement in Bangladesh, "Bangladesh" embossed on the narrow-shaped metal bar, front & reverse side views 821 × 549 :
> 
> From another site :


 
OMG! OMG! That is all I can say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

This is why I asked what are the reasons the medals are awarded.

By merely producing medals like the one of USSR, gives a wrong impression as if they too were in the actual Liberation War.

The reason why such a medal was given in the USSR was because of the following.



> *RESCUE OPERATION ON DEMINING AND CLEARING OF WATER AREA OF BANGLADESH SEAPORTS 1972-74*
> 
> As a result of liberation war the Bangladeshi economy was completely undermined: many settlements and roads were destroyed but particularly great damage had been inflicted to ports which played a key role in maintenance of ability to live of the young state. Having achieved a victory, the country still was deprived of the opportunity to use ports for delivery of cargoes and the foodstuffs.
> 
> Trying to find a way out of the critical situation the Government of Bangladesh turned to the Soviet Union for help. On March 22, 1972 the Agreement on rendering free aid to Bangladesh in rehabilitation of normal conditions of navigation in seaports of the country between the Government of National Republic of Bangladesh and the Government of the USSR was signed. According to this Agreement the Soviet side in the shortest possible time formed and sent to Bangladesh a rescue expedition. This expedition led by rear admiral S. Zuenko and consisting of 800 mariners was composed of vessels and ships of the Navy (Pacific fleet) and the Marine Ministry and was completed by special divisions of divers and scaffold workers. As early as April 2, 1972 the first ship of expedition - floating workshop PÌ-40 arrived at the port of Chittagong.
> 
> According to witnesses the port was in a dreadful condition. Access way to it was mined. More than 40 vessels had been sunk in the water area. 12 out of 18 moorings had been destroyed. The huge amount of works was complicated by difficult climatic conditions for the Soviet seamen: unusual heat, the huge humidity reaching sometimes 100 %, zero visibility in silted water, heavy currents... Despite this, the Soviet experts with their equipment carried out an operation on mine clearing and clearing of the port at the earliest - this work proceeded non-stop from April 2, 1972 till June 24, 1974.
> 
> Many western experts assumed that the port could begin normal work in 2-3 years at best. But three months after the beginning of work in July, 1972 the port started to function and its monthly turnover of goods to the tune of more than 500 000 t even exceeded a pre-war level.
> 
> In the December, 1973 the Soviet seamen fully completed their task. But at the request of Bangladeshi side the Soviet expedition stayed to take part in carrying out spadework on port reconstruction.
> 
> For 27 months of difficult and dangerous work rescuers lifted and towed off to ship-breaking docks 26 damaged and sunken vessels with more than 100 thousand ton overall displacement, lifted from the sea-bottom 1900 ton of metal scrap, swept 1002 sq. miles of the port water area for liquidation of mine obstacles and cleared gate to Chittagong of mines. The Soviet seamen provided training in diving for 44 Bangladeshi citizens, who became first professional divers of the Republic. Upon completion of the works the USSR handed over to Bangladesh as a gift three diving vessels, the diving and other rescue equipment used by the expedition. On June 12, 1974 most of expedition staff left Chittagong for Vladivostok by the motorship "Khabarovsk". Twelve days later other members of the rescue mission left Bangladesh.
> 
> Afterwards many participants of expedition were rewarded with orders and medals of the USSR. The Government of Bangladesh also appreciated activities of the Soviet mariners. At the farewell function Prime-minister Majibur Rahman declared: "I thank all members of the Soviet expedition for the work done. Our young republic would find itself in extremely difficult position if the Soviet seamen did not subvene us. I thank all Soviet seamen for huge work on restoration of the Chittagong port which was conducted despite difficult climatic and living conditions. I am confident that your work will facilitate further expansion of friendship and co-operation between our countries".
> 
> Unfortunately, from 800 seamen who had taken part in carrying out operation on demining of the port water area, only 799 persons returned home. On July 13, 1973, in the midst of work, senior sailor of floating workshop PÌ-156 Jury Viktorovich Redkin died on duty. He was buried here, in Chittagong on the Patenga cape. The place of his burial was named after him - Redkin Point, and now it is situated on the territory of the Naval Academy. The cadets of Academy look after his tomb and keep it in respective condition. In 1984 the obelisk was put above J.V.Redkin's tomb.
> 
> Annually on the birthday of the sailor, on December 18, at Redkin Point solemn ceremony of laying of wreath on his tomb is held, which is attended by representatives of the Russian Consulate General in Chittagong, leadership of Academy and Chittagong City Corporation. Bangladeshi officials and Russian citizens regularly visit this place to pay respect to the memory of the seaman. His parents, inhabitants of Tver city, - Redkin Victor Andreevich and Valentina Ilinichna also came once to see the tomb. Here, in Chittagong, they got letter from M. Ìansur Ali, the Minister of Communication, Government of Bangladesh:
> 
> "Dear Mrs. Valentina and Mr. Viktor,
> 
> We are speechless to express our condolence on the loss of your dear son. His young life has ended off at the very beginning of the broad track. However, value of man's life is measured not by its duration, but by his good deeds. That's why, there is no doubt, dear and vivid memory about your son will live eternally in the hearts of his fellow citizens, people of Bangladesh and workers and officials of the Chittagong port in particular. I hope it will mitigate to some extent your sufferings in regard over such a heavy loss.
> 
> Always yours, M.Mansur Ali, Communication Minister, Government of Bangladesh".
> 
> Jury Redkin's name as well as the rescue operation of 1972-74 remain in memory of two nations as a vivid example of warm and friendly relations of the countries - Russia and Bangladesh.
> Consulate General of the Russian Federation in Chittagong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Postage stamp about the East Bengal Regiment :*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Heavily armed soldiers of the East Bengal Regiment :







Another photo :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Old photo of the 1st East Bengal Regiment Training Company :






Related link

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

A Type 69-IIG tank arrived from nearby Savar town and a partly visible APC of Bangladesh Army in Dhaka during 26 February 2009 :







Other Type 69-IIG tanks earlier on that day leaving from Savar town :


----------



## mil-avia

Very large photo of Type 69 tanks in Tejgaon :





1580 × 1042





mil-avia said:


> Air Defense Artillery Fire Control Simulation System (ADAFCSS) of Bangladesh Army's anti-aircraft brigade :


Related discussion


----------



## mil-avia

*A Bell helicopter of Bangladesh military rescuing a trapped man from the roof of a partly burning building in central Dhaka, March 2009 :*







*Circling over the building :*


----------



## leonblack08

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0Abt2rNqzZsmjjw

BN's new AW-109s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

Another shot:

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0Abt2rNqzZsmjlo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

Let me help you bro...












Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mil-avia

*An Mi-17 copter with a navy personnel over a ship (the latter not visible in the first photo) :*







*The next image was previously shared by Zabanya in post #* 227 :






Both photos show exactly the same copter and the same ship visible in distance.


----------



## mil-avia

Bell 206L LongRanger copter operated by No. 18 Squadron of BAF :







Related link : Post # 228


----------



## mil-avia

Bangladesh flag and a helicopter of the Rapid Action Batallion :


----------



## mil-avia

*Bell 212 helicopter for Search and Rescue (4 images in this post) :*








At sea exercise :












*At Kurmitola, Dhaka :*








Related link : Post # 231


----------



## mil-avia

Bell 212 Search and Rescue copter, navy boat and ship at sea (2 images in this post) :







Wider view :







Related link : Post # 373


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladesh Army paratroopers landing - 2048 × 1536 pixels :*





Press onto the image


----------



## mil-avia

Bangladesh Eyes China Arms


----------



## mil-avia

Bangladesh Navy delegation's visit to Zhanjiang city of China and meeting with its municipal officials during 11 April 2009 (eight images) :










































*Zhanjiang is headquarter of the South Sea Fleet of the Chinese PLA Navy.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladesh Navy's band musicians and a Chinese kid performing at a multi-national concert of eight countries (including BD) on the occasion of 60th anniversary of the Chinese PLA Navy in Qingdao city during 21 April 2009 (7 images in this post) :*





































Source 1 / Source 2 / Source 3 / Source 4 / Source 5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladesh Navy's band musicians wave to the audience after performing at a multi-national concert of eight countries (including BD) on the occasion of 60th anniversary of the Chinese PLA Navy in Qingdao city during 21 April 2009 (2 images in this post) :*











Source 6 / Source 7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

BN petty officer's cap (1 image) :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

Sam Dhanraj said:


> Bangladeshi Navy Arrival (April 11)


 


Sam Dhanraj said:


> Bangladeshi naval vessel BNS Osman


 
*^ 6 images of BNS Osman missile frigate in Qingdao PLAN base from another thread ^*


*PLAN operated this frigate before BN and was formerly known as Xiangtan. It was involved in the* Johnson South Reef Skirmish *when it was under PLAN service.*


Related link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Rear angle view of BNS Osman docked at Qingdao base port during 22 April 2009 (1 image) :


----------



## mil-avia

BNS Osman photo shot in Qingdao base published during 20 April 2009 in another site (1 image) :


----------



## mil-avia

Chittagong ship breaking yard : in post # 945 of another thread


----------



## mil-avia

APPOINTEMENT OF SHIP CHANDLER FOR BNS OSMAN AND MADHUMATI FOR 06 MONTHS
(WEF 01 JULY 2011 TO 31 DECEMBER 2011) *- Google Docs*


APPOINTEMENT OF SHIP CHANDLER FOR BNS OSMAN AND MADHUMATI FOR 06 MONTHS
(WEF 01 JULY 2011 TO 31 DECEMBER 2011) *- PDF*


Related documents (press onto "Quick View")


----------



## mil-avia

Defence officers of Purbachal town *- Google Docs*


Defence officers of Purbachal town *- PDF*


Other professionals of Purbachal town


----------



## leonblack08

bd_4_ever said:


> Let me help you bro...
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


 
My photobucket account is banned and I had to reformat my PC......all my collection gone :'(


----------



## mil-avia

*Front view of Army APC's :*






Photo shot by : Salman Saeed


*With RAB personnel :*





Photographer unknown


*(2 images in this post)*


----------



## mil-avia

BanBat / Bangladesh Battalion APC's in Congo (4 images) :


----------



## notorious_eagle

Can anyone please expand on the current state of the Armed Forces of Bangladesh. How formidable is the Officer Core that is present in the 3 sister services? What are the future modernization plans and is Bangladesh arming itself to create a deterrence force against India? 

I have very few info about the state of the Armed Forces of Bangladesh and Wiki certainly did not help, so help would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*RAB bike patrol (three images) :*

















Related link : Post # 375


----------



## mil-avia

*RAB with guns (6 images) :*


----------



## integra

mil-avia said:


> *Bangladesh Navy's band musicians and a Chinese kid performing at a multi-national concert of eight countries (including BD) on the occasion of 60th anniversary of the Chinese PLA Navy in Qingdao city during 21 April 2009 (7 images in this post) :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source 1 / Source 2 / Source 3 / Source 4 / Source 5


 
Well, it looks our sailors are doing a fine job when it comes to musical scrolls,
even the little lady is impressed (insert confused)!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Soldiers portray rebels during a live demonstration of a UN peacekeeping routine at the Bangladesh Institute of Peace Support Operations Training in Rajendrapur military base (2 images) :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Freedom Fighters celebrating the victory in Dhaka during December 1971 (1 image) :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Cricketer Nadif Chowdhury crosses a hanging bridge at the School of Infantry and Tactics in Sylhet during 14 August 2007 :*







*Cricketer Syed Rasel completes a tarzan swing at the School of Infantry and Tactics :*







Other cricketers :
 






*(three images)*


----------



## mil-avia

Vehicle of Bangladesh Police (1 image) :







Alternate URL


----------



## mil-avia

*Policeman with gun (1 image) :*


----------



## asad71

mil-avia said:


> *RAB bike patrol (three images) :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related link : Post # 375


 
RAB is special police, not an army/military outfit. It is under the IG Police and Home Ministry. Some officers of the armed forces are employed on deputation.

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------




mil-avia said:


> *RAB bike patrol (three images) :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related link : Post # 375


 
RAB is special police, not an army/military outfit. It is under the IG Police and Home Ministry. Some officers of the armed forces are employed on deputation.


----------



## asad71

notorious_eagle said:


> Can anyone please expand on the current state of the Armed Forces of Bangladesh. How formidable is the Officer Core that is present in the 3 sister services? What are the future modernization plans and is Bangladesh arming itself to create a deterrence force against India?
> 
> I have very few info about the state of the Armed Forces of Bangladesh and Wiki certainly did not help, so help would be appreciated.



1. In history Brahmaputra - Gangetic Delta has been invaded repeatedly by the NW whenever powerful. We never had respite unless NW power center was weak, or we were able to overpower them. Our hero Emperor Sher Shah did that, and the English Co did that using us as their base of power. This attraction had been due to the richness of our soil, our textile, indigo, pearl and food crops. The invasions have also been cultural, economic and political.

2. Therefore, in our assessment of threat perception the present day State of India emerges as our principal concern.Recently Burma has posed some concern, but that is localized and temporary in nature.

3. The Officer Corps of BD contains the flower of the youth. Even boys who stood first, or were among the first ten in the Board exams, join the military. They have done exceedingly well in training abroad. We have excellent training institutions where armed forces from all over the world including Pakistan send their officers. Our troops are highly rated in UN Mission tasks, and have regularly provided the highest numbers.

4.However, the doctrine of BD's national def is Traditional People's War. The mily will take on the leadership of the resistance and provide the linkage among the various elements of fighters after the initial phase of conventional retaliation. We feel our security depends on our inner strength, and the intelligence/innovation of the people.


----------



## rajusri

mujib43 said:


> 1. In history Brahmaputra - Gangetic Delta has been invaded repeatedly by the NW whenever powerful. We never had respite unless NW power center was weak, or we were able to overpower them. Our hero Emperor Sher Shah did that, and the English Co did that using us as their base of power. This attraction had been due to the richness of our soil, our textile, indigo, pearl and food crops. The invasions have also been cultural, economic and political.



Sher Shah your hero?  When last time he was in Bangladesh? Bengal was full of tribes and local farmers. It was mostly parts of many Indian empires like those of Maurya , Gupta , Mughal , Delhi Sultanates and later Maratha. Historically Eastern Bengal were weak point from all the points. It does not have any historical city which is centuries old. Their war fighting was not good.


----------



## asad71

rajusri said:


> Sher Shah your hero?  When last time he was in Bangladesh? Bengal was full of tribes and local farmers. It was mostly parts of many Indian empires like those of Maurya , Gupta , Mughal , Delhi Sultanates and later Maratha. Historically Eastern Bengal were weak point from all the points. It does not have any historical city which is centuries old. Their war fighting was not good.


 
1.You have not read even basic history of the subcontinent. Our traditional homeland stretches from the Rajmahal Hills in the West and ends with the Arakan Yoma and Andaman-Nicobar in the East.

2. This is a Pathan-Persian ruled land always at odds with the Mughal-Uzbeks.

3. Only during Emperor Aurangjeb were we fully part of Hindustan because he had declared a path to Dar ul Islam. We fought against all previous Mughals.

4. Under Sher Shah and the British Delhi/N India was ruled from Sasaram and Calcutta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*A former Chief of Army Staff inaugurating the Rifle BD-08 Factory at Bangladesh Ordnance Factories (BOF) in Gazipur during 20 April 2008. The factory, set up under an agreement between Bangladesh and Chinese governments (the Chinese ambassador is third from left without a cap), has an annual production capacity of 10,000 rifles. Photo by ISPR :*







Related link


Related photo in post # 185


----------



## rajusri

mujib43 said:


> 1.You have not read even basic history of the subcontinent. Our traditional homeland stretches from the Rajmahal Hills in the West and ends with the Arakan Yoma and Andaman-Nicobar in the East.


That is your self made history. No one ever heard them. Your traditional homeland is where Bangladesh now. Bengal does not mean Bangladesh. 



> 2. This is a Pathan-Persian ruled land always at odds with the Mughal-Uzbeks.


This Persian or Pathan rule? Who? Bangladesh was just a province of them. *Bangladesh was always province of various Indian empires.* 



> 3. Only during Emperor Aurangjeb were we fully part of Hindustan because he had declared a path to Dar ul Islam. We fought against all previous Mughals.



the history. bangladesh always part of Indian empires as a province 

Nanda empire






Maurya empire 





Gupta empire





Harsha empire





Pala empire





Delhi Sultanates 





Suri Dynasty






Mughal empire (Akbar time)










> 4. Under Sher Shah and the British Delhi/N India was ruled from Sasaram and Calcutta.


*His capital was Delhi.* If it is Sasaram or Calcultta than also it has nothing to d with Bangladesh. It is an Indian empire and Bangladesh is just a province like.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

rajusri said:


> That is your self made history. No one ever heard them. Your traditional homeland is where Bangladesh now. Bengal does not mean Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> This Persian or Pathan rule? Who? Bangladesh was just a province of them. *Bangladesh was always province of various Indian empires.*
> 
> 
> 
> the history. bangladesh always part of Indian empires as a province
> 
> Nanda empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maurya empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gupta empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harsha empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pala empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delhi Sultanates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suri Dynasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mughal empire (Akbar time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *His capital was Delhi.* If it is Sasaram or Calcultta than also it has nothing to d with Bangladesh. It is an Indian empire and Bangladesh is just a province like.


 
Yes you are right.. most of the time India was uder Buddist Bengal rule.


----------



## Avisheik

rajusri said:


> That is your self made history. No one ever heard them. Your traditional homeland is where Bangladesh now. Bengal does not mean Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> This Persian or Pathan rule? Who? Bangladesh was just a province of them. *Bangladesh was always province of various Indian empires.*
> 
> 
> 
> the history. bangladesh always part of Indian empires as a province
> 
> Nanda empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maurya empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gupta empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harsha empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pala empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delhi Sultanates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suri Dynasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mughal empire (Akbar time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *His capital was Delhi.* If it is Sasaram or Calcultta than also it has nothing to d with Bangladesh. It is an Indian empire and Bangladesh is just a province like.


 
By traditional he meant the land of our ancestors which was bengal, the modern homeland for us is now bangladesh. And Pala empire which rule almost every country in the subcontinent was a Bengali empire. There were other bengali empire as well such as Gangaridai Empire, sena empire etc. We were ruled by foreign kings from foreign empires from time to time, however, you have got to admit that almost all races were ruled by other races during the course of their history


----------



## mil-avia

Col M A G Osmany wades through water near Lahore at the end of the 1965 war (887 x 513 pixels) :





*Osmany was the founder of the Mukti Bahini and the first C-in-C of Bangladesh. Behind him is Maj (later Brigadier) A R Siddiqui*

Related link


*Related photos in post *# 366* and in post *# 398

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mil-avia

mil-avia said:


> *A former Chief of Army Staff inaugurating the Rifle BD-08 Factory at Bangladesh Ordnance Factories*


 

Official website of Bangladesh Ordnance Factories


Wikipedia entry about BOF


Related document

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

_*Army chief General Abdul Mubin on Thursday receives two cannons from his Indian counterpart General Vijay Kumar Singh. The cannons were used by the Mujib Battery during the Liberation War in 1971.* _






* &#8220;This is an honour the Bangladesh Army is offering to the visiting Indian Army chief, who also fought for our Independence, while India showed the same gesture to the former Bangladesh Army chief, General Mustafizur Rahman, 13 years ago.&#8221;*


----------



## Roybot




----------



## bd_4_ever

roy_gourav said:


>


 

Now thats our boys...professional!!


Cheers!!!


----------



## mil-avia

*Freedom Fighters training during 1971 :*







Related link : Post # 410


----------



## mil-avia

List of equipments of the Bangladesh Army with photos


----------



## Zabaniyah

roy_gourav said:


>



Wow, I didn't expect the artillery pieces to be that small


----------



## mil-avia

Bangladesh Army artillery training :












Another photo in post # 378 from BD Army website

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

i am posting some photos of freedom fighters here. i hope it is not irrrelevant here in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Old cannons in Bangladesh National Museum, Shahbagh, Dhaka (these are half in length than the one in Osmani Udyan park) :


----------



## mil-avia

An old cannon in Lalbagh Fort, Lalbagh, Dhaka (this one even smaller) :


----------



## mil-avia

*Old weapons display in Lalbagh Fort :*


----------



## mil-avia

An old and large cannon in Osmani Udyan park, Gulistan, Dhaka (three photos) :













The same cannon in an earlier location before being shifted to Osmani Udyan, a ring (or two rings, now missing) less than one foot in radius was/were attached with the cannon :







The same piece in an _even earlier_ location before being moved to the one shown in the fourth photo :






*(5 images in this post)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Another photo of the historic cannon in Osmani Udyan park :*






*Osmani Udyan is named after Colonel Osmani (photo in post* # 410*) for his role during the 1971 War. The multi-story building is Mayor's office, the incumbent (as of 2011) mayor Sadeq Hossein Khoka also fought in the 1971 Liberation War.*


----------



## mil-avia

*Artillery in front of COD gate, Banani, Dhaka :*







Related link : Post # 418


----------



## mil-avia

*Very large photo of the COD gate artilleries :*





1525 × 1000


----------



## mil-avia

*Very large photo showing torpedoes and a missile boat in front of the Naval HQ, Banani, Dhaka (only a few hundred metres away from the COD gate) :*





1550 × 1050


Related link : Post # 384

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Freedom Fighters returning home at the end of the War of 1971, entrance to Rivington Place Gallery exhibit, U.K. :* 






Related link : Post # 398


----------



## mil-avia

*Freedom Fighters training with guns during 1971 :*







Related photo in post # 415

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Freedom Fighters march into Dhaka during December 1971 :*


----------



## mil-avia

*SKS semi-automatic rifles of Bangladesh Army (three images) :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Weapons and some equipments used by Bangladesh Army commandos during a military hardware show event in Tejgaon AFB, Dhaka :*




Photo shot by : Mushfiq

*Following are the names of the guns displayed (from left) : Dragunov Sniper Rifle, Degtyarev RPD light machine gun, Chinese version of AK-47 assault rifle, MP5 sub-machine gun and a pistol.*


Related photo in post # 406


----------



## mil-avia

Very large photo showing parachutists of three forces landing on Tejgaon AFB, Dhaka :




Photo shot by : Mushfiq

1293 × 929


----------



## asad71

mil-avia said:


> *Another photo of the historic cannon in Osmani Udyan park :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Osmani Udyan is named after Colonel Osmani (photo in post* # 410*) for his role during the 1971 War. The multi-story building is Mayor's office, the incumbent (as of 2011) mayor Sadeq Hossein Khoka also fought in the 1971 Liberation War.*


 This massive cannon was used by Gen Mir Jumla to expel the Burmese invaders from Greater Assam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

mujib43 said:


> This massive cannon was used by Gen Mir Jumla to expel the Burmese invaders from Greater Assam.


 
Thanx for the valuable information and  to .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Bangladesh Coast Guard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

I hope these images are not re-posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chisty_chowdhury



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chisty_chowdhury



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chisty_chowdhury




----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladeshi BTR-80 in Liberia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

MT-LB during UN-mission in Liberia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh Air Force MiG-29 and F-7BG/MB


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 03:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Chinese quadruple 14.5 mm anti-air gun Type 56

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

\\


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh Army base in Kuwait


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

Renault HET


----------



## kobiraaz

HJ-8 ATGM 






M40 106 mm recoiless gun


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

Toyota Coaster bus for officer staff transport


----------



## kobiraaz

Officers get Nissan Patrol, Land Cruiser Prado 4x4s


----------



## kobiraaz

Toyota Land Cruiser, Land Rover remain mainstay utility patrol fleet


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## lkozhi

notorious_eagle said:


> Can anyone please expand on the current state of the Armed Forces of Bangladesh. How formidable is the Officer Core that is present in the 3 sister services? What are the future modernization plans and is Bangladesh arming itself to create a deterrence force against India?
> 
> I have very few info about the state of the Armed Forces of Bangladesh and Wiki certainly did not help, so help would be appreciated.


 
deterrence against india. for that we have to attack first. We have not done that in a thousand years.


----------



## kobiraaz

Experimental Type 62 Chinese made LBT converted in to APCs. Some others were mounted with 105mm OTO Melera pack howitzers but they weren't accepted by the Army


----------



## kobiraaz

cadet


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

VIP PROTECTION

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 04:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 AM ----------


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

Type 54 7.62mm pistol (being replaced by Type 92 9mm pistol)






Type 77 7.62mm pistol 






Type 92 9mm pistol






Austrian ARGES 84 grenades are manufactured at the Bangladesh Ordnance Factory under license. They are the standard issue hand grenades.


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## mil-avia

*A tank crew of the Army :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Another photo of an SKS semi-automatic rifle of the Army :*







Related photos in post # 433


----------



## mil-avia

Bangladesh Army, National Security And Defense Policy Handbook :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Defence spare parts buying leads for the following :*

Type 59 MBT's, Type 62 light tanks, BTR-80 APC's, BREM-K recovery vehicles and MT-LB multi-purpose / towing vehicles

Type 59 MBT's

Trucks, pick-ups, vans and jeeps

Smart cards




MT-LB photo in post # 444

Related link


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## AMCA

Good pictures, keep posting guys...


----------



## Zabaniyah

notorious_eagle said:


> Can anyone please expand on the current state of the Armed Forces of Bangladesh. How formidable is the Officer Core that is present in the 3 sister services? What are the future modernization plans and is Bangladesh arming itself to create a deterrence force against India?
> 
> I have very few info about the state of the Armed Forces of Bangladesh and Wiki certainly did not help, so help would be appreciated.


 
Bangladesh never really intended to get into an arms race with India or anything like that; unlike what some people here are saying. Technically, India and Bangladesh are neither enemies or allies, but it is still important to maintain an amicable relationship since we are neighbors. 

Pakistan-India relations are a different matter, and Bangladesh certainly doesn't have any political/military stake in that. Same goes for Indo-Sino hostilities. Although, we do buy many of our weapons from China. Russia comes second. Although I personally prefer Western suppliers.

The Military of Bangladesh is going under various modernization programs. 

The army recently procured dozens of MBT-2000s from China, along with some Eurocopter helicopters from France in the same transaction.
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/116935-army-get-44-mbt-2000-tanks.html

This procurement is mainly a part of the army's 3rd generation tank program designed to be a modern force.

The air force is currently undergoing an upgrade of its air defense capabilities. No major procurement of military aircraft in mind at the moment. Also, the PRC is lobbying hard to Dhaka to procure the J-10 fighters and FC-1s. Although, I doubt if they would ever give the J-10 through the current government.
Bangladesh Eyes China Arms | Flashpoints

The navy is procuring some new ships from China, as well as upgrade its current fleet, all bought from China. 

BN recently bought some AW109 helicopters from AugustaWestland. 
Bangladesh Navy Orders Two AgustaWestland AW109 Powers | AgustaWestland

Its the BN's first ever aircraft. 

As far as capabilities go, the Bangladesh Army is more than sufficient. However, air force and navy are limited at best, even compared to Myanmar as far as air force goes. Myanmar is a potential competitor as far as military goes. If Bangladesh is to deter anyone, especially Myanmar, its needs more modern aircraft.



lkozhi said:


> *deterrence against india. *for that we have to attack first. We have not done that in a thousand years.


 
Do you have any sources of that claim? Every country needs a military that is sufficient for its national security. Why does Switzerland have one? Why Singapore? Why Kuwait? etc??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

Bangla fighter said:


> VIP PROTECTION



*I need a personal protection squadron like this *




Bangla fighter said:


> [/COLOR]


 
*And Labrador like this one in my future !*


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

PUT A SNIPER INTO THAT


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## mil-avia

*Army sniper with camouflage :* 






*Related link : Post # 203*


----------



## mil-avia

*Soldiers with BTR-80 APC's (2 images) :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Soldiers with a sword and bayonets :*







*A smaller version of this photo is in post # 470 from bdmilitary com*


----------



## mil-avia

*RAB personnel in their duty :*








*Related images in post # 395*


----------



## mil-avia

*Army personnel in a training session with policemen :*







*Related link : Post # 400*


----------



## kobiraaz

German made HK21A1 GPMG


----------



## kobiraaz

Trainee sniper teams


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------

Any idea what are they trying to do??


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

Type 85 Chinese improved Dragunov SVD


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------


----------



## Zabaniyah

EVERYTHING Made in China? Crazy


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

Zabanya said:


> EVERYTHING Made in China? Crazy


 
about Dragunov?? yes.. we use chinese version of that russian sniper.


----------



## kobiraaz

a submarine in joint exercise?? American??


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## Zabaniyah

Bangla fighter said:


>


 
Very interesting pictures. Say, what kind of cruise missiles do BN use? What are their stats?


----------



## integra

Those might be one of those c-802 test fires few days back. 
Heard the authorities are negotiating for licensed production.


----------



## damiendehorn

integra said:


> Those might be one of those c-802 test fires few days back.
> Heard the authorities are negotiating for licensed production.



Nope they are really old pics of styx missiles.


----------



## kobiraaz

damiendehorn said:


> Nope they are really old pics of styx missiles.


 
yeah! C802 travels lower than that..... couple of meter above the sea level...........


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh's Army Chief General Moeen U Ahmed (L) receives a horse from his Indian counterpart Deepak Kapoor after inspecting the guard of honour in New Delhi February 25, 2008.


----------



## kobiraaz

integra said:


> Those might be one of those c-802 test fires few days back.
> Heard the authorities are negotiating for licensed production.



here we go.............

Target






C802A anti-ship missile launched from BNS Osman, a Jianghu class FFG. This anti-ship missile has an estimated range of 180km






Result after successful attack

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bangla fighter said:


> Bangladesh's Army Chief General Moeen U Ahmed (L) receives a horse from his Indian counterpart Deepak Kapoor after inspecting the guard of honour in New Delhi February 25, 2008.



Are those guys Ghurkas? Holy $*%#!


----------



## mil-avia

*Armed soldiers on pickup trucks :*



























The fifth image has a larger version in post # 523 from bdmilitary com


----------



## mil-avia

Bangla fighter said:


>



What is the model designation of this weapon ?


----------



## kobiraaz

mil-avia said:


> What is the model designation of this weapon ?



M40A1 Recoilless rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Soldiers of 24th Infantry Division with an RPG launcher :*










*Related photo in post # 507*


----------



## mil-avia

*Soldiers from the Bangladeshi Demining Company in Sudan during 2008 :*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Body armour in Bangladesh Army style :*









*Photo of an Army helmet in post # 488*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Bangla fighter said:


>


 
*This soldier is carrying an SKS semi-automatic rifle and grenades.*


*Related photo in post # 498*


----------



## mil-avia

*Two Freedom Fighters and a young refugee during 1971 :*





Photo shot by : Bruno Barbey


----------



## mil-avia

*Freedom Fighters in the Haringata refugee camp during 1971 :*





Photo shot by : Bruno Barbey



*Related link : Post # 431*


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

A person who is afraid to fly his own country's flag is not only ashamed of his country, but the real coward!

What a joke!


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> *mil-avia, please note that current BD-MILITARY is consisted by the bastards of ROY DHURLAB, JAGAT SHET, MIR JAFAR's stature. Glorifying those mercenary-kings is synonymous to selling somone's own sisters and mother. There wasn't a single example in history that a country's military occupied its own brother, mother and cousin except bastard MUA, Amin, Masud etc. run fukc-force. So, stop showing those coward's diciples, will ya?*


 
From where did you pop up again???


----------



## mil-avia

*Jeeps assembled by the Army (5 images) :*



























*Related photo in post # 466*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*License ID plate of a Bangladesh Army vehicle :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Postcard issued during 23 April 2009 in Qingdao commemorating 60th anniversary of the Chinese PLA Navy :*






*The postcard shows BNS Osman frigate and flags of Bangladesh and China. The frigate went to Qingdao to commemorate with PLAN.*



*Related links : Post #* *384**, post # 429 and post # 321.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*BN warship (the one in left side) in Chittagong base, photo shot from space :*




Source : Japanese website



*BAF photo from space -- in post # 8 of another thread*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*RBA / Ranger Body Armor and M1 helmet of Bangladesh Army (three images) :*

















*Related photo in post # 543 of this page.*

*HGU-55/P helmet photo of BAF in post # 303*


----------



## mil-avia

*RN-94 armoured vehicles / ambulances of Bangladesh Army (2 images) :*












*From China.com*

*From Wikipedia*

*From Google*

*Post # 133 in another forum*


*Type 69 tank and 8x8 BTR-80 vehicle photos in post # 450*


----------



## mil-avia

*Ambulance trucks assembled by the Army (three images) :*

















*Next post # 556 : Pickup trucks assembled by the Army.*


----------



## mil-avia

*Pickup trucks assembled by the Army (5 images) :*



























*Related photos in post # 538*



*Previous post # 555 : Ambulance trucks assembled by the Army.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

Bangla fighter said:


>




These Cycle Rikshaw remind me my native... pollution free and cost effective...


----------



## mil-avia

*Full sized trucks assembled by the Army (6 images) :*

























*Tanker truck :*







*Pickup truck photos assembled by the Army in post # 556 of this page.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Black Widow said:


> These Cycle Rikshaw remind me my native... pollution free and cost effective...


 
*I wish our cities had far more of these simpler bicycles instead (4 images) :*






















*Related link*


*BikesZone*


----------



## mil-avia

*Armed Police Battalion personnel :*







*Related photos in post # 401 and in # 512*


----------



## Stealth_fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth_fighter

BAF RECRUITMENT

[video]http://youtu.be/aAHzZVTQEGs[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth_fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth_fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth_fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*RAB Bomb Disposal Squad vehicle :*






*Related photos in post # 542, # 511 and # 434*


*Related link*


----------



## mil-avia

*Soldiers on top of an armoured vehicle :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Soldiers with RPG launcher and gun on top of an armoured vehicle :*






*Related photo in post # 541*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladesh Army uniform with camouflage (4 images) :*






















*From another site (eight files about BD uniform)*


*Related photo in post # 508*


----------



## mil-avia

*The Peacekeeper (do not press anywhere for a few seconds after the page opens, a pop-up Look Inside! page will appear automatically) :*







*Shabbir Ahsan, the author of this book :*







*Related link in post # 499*


----------



## mil-avia

*Combat training and other photos from Join Bangladesh Army website (eight images) :*












































*Related video in another thread*

*Related photo in post # 497*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladesh Army soldiers march with their national flags during the Independence and National Day celebrations in Dhaka during March 26, 2008 :*


----------



## mil-avia

*United Nations soldiers from Bangladesh march at U.N. headquarters in Abidjan, Ivory Coast during 5 Jan 2011 :*





Source : AP


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladesh Army personnel clear debris after landslides struck in the southern coastal area of Cox&#8217;s Bazar, 185 miles south of Dhaka, on June 2010 :* 





Photo shot by : Tofael Ahmed


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladeshi Army soldiers rehearse a rescue operation ahead of the ICC Cricket World Cup at Bangabandhu Stadium in Dhaka during 12 Feb 2011. (The World Cup began in 19 Feb) :*








*Related post # 391 : Army APC and RAB personnel patrolling around Bangladesh Cricket Board office during that month.*


*Related post # 399 : Cricketers receiving infantry training.*


----------



## mil-avia

*MT-LB armoured towing vehicles (three images) :*















*These MT-LB vehicles originally belonged to Iraq Army, after Iraq lost the 1991 war Kuwait delivered many of these vehicles to Bangladesh for Bangladesh's troops deployment in the region during that time.*

*The first photo was previously posted by Bangla fighter in post # 444 of page # 30.*


----------



## mil-avia

*Apparel in camouflage from Bangladesh (7 images) :*

























*Related photos in post # 569*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Armed Freedom Fighters near Jessore during April 1971 :*





Source : AP



*Photo of the DHC&#8211;3/1000 Otter aircraft used by BAF during the War of 1971 in posts* *# 327* *and in* # 353


----------



## mil-avia

*Soldiers in an armoured vehicle :*





Source : DPA



*6x6 RN-94 vehicle photos in post* *# 554*


----------



## mil-avia

*A gunner of the Army :*







*Related photo in post **# 497*


----------



## mil-avia

*VIP's from Bhutan receiving guard of honour from Bangladesh Armed Forces : King J. K. N. Wangchuk during 24 Mar 2011 (top) and Premier L. J. Y Thinley during 10 Jan 2011 (bottom, earlier) :*


----------



## bularab

Formidable looking soldiers... however I think this camouflage is a bit outdated. It would be lovely to see these soldiers in the NATO uniforms


----------



## kobiraaz

bularab said:


> Formidable looking soldiers... however I think this camouflage is a bit outdated. It would be lovely to see these soldiers in the NATO uniforms


 
Actually i have no idea about uniforms....isnt the present camouflage of BD ARMY perfect for green Bangladesh???? Nato uniforms mainly suits dirt, desert area...


----------



## mil-avia

*An air forces forum event was held in Beijing , China during PLAAF 60th anniv. commemoration 6 November 2009. Air force chiefs or their rep's of a total of 35 nations delivered speeches at the forum including Bangladesh Air Marshal Shah Mohammad. A slideshow presentation (I was able to find only three slides) about BAF's present and future was held (other air forces' own presentations held too) in large screen during the event :*

















*Other photos of the event :*












*Related BAF photos in posts # 1, # 213, # 253 # 356 and # 374 

Related BAF video in post # 562 and hotlink in post # 308 *


*Related link*


----------



## mil-avia

*Flags, badges and signatures of the guests' countries who attended the Beijing air forces conference during 6 Nov 2009 :*












*Related links 1 and 2



Next post # 586 : Photo of Bell 206L-4 helicopters*


----------



## mil-avia

*Photo of Bell 206L-4 helicopters operated by the land Army :*







*Same photo in another site and another photo showing a similar model operated by BAF in post # 374*

*Official page of this model

Previous post # 585 : Photos from a Beijing event attended by the chief of BAF*


----------



## mil-avia

*Two front angle views of the Bibi Mariam cannon in Osmani Udyan :*







*Second photo :*




Photo shot by : Engr Ershad Ahmed / May 2008


*Related link : post # 436*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*A very large photo of the Bibi Mariam cannon 1300 × 940 :*




Photo shot by : Shameem Bakhshi


----------



## mil-avia

*Three photos of Cessna CE-152 aircrafts from posts # 315 and # 181 :*











1000 × 667







1000 × 463


*These aircrafts are operated by the land Army. Related link. *


----------



## mil-avia

*A U.S. military CH-53E copter in Bangladesh during 2007 involved in relief work:*







*A similar copter during 1991 involved in relief work :*







*Related photos in posts # 112, # 266, # 334 and # 584*



*RELATED LINK*


----------



## mil-avia

*A C-130 aircraft of BAF with aid from Bangladesh in Yangon, Myanmar during 7 May 2008 few days after a cyclone :*







*Related photos in post # 346http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...tary-thread-news-pictures-24.html#post1893843*


----------



## mil-avia

Bangla fighter said:


>


 
*What is the model designation of this artillery ?*


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabanya said:


> Are those guys Ghurkas? Holy $*%#!


 
nope, Assam Regiment i guess


----------



## kobiraaz

mil-avia said:


> *What is the model designation of this artillery ?*


 
chinese type 55 .. 37 mm automatic air defense gun..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Metropolitan Shooting Club in Chittagong (6 images) :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladeshi shooters in Munich&#8217;s World Cup 2011 (three images) :*


*Mr. Baki :*






*Ms. Ratna :*






*Ms. Ratna (L), Mr. Baki (C) and Ms. Sharmin (R) :*






*Related photos in post # 399*


----------



## mil-avia

*Soldiers and a pickup truck of the Army :*







*Related photos in post # 556*


----------



## mil-avia

*BTR-80 armoured vehicles in a column :*





964 × 641


*Related photo in post # 579 *


----------



## mil-avia

*Consolidated Fund Receipts Detailed Estimates for MoD : 2011-12 : in post # 7 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*Trainee soldiers of 24th B.M.A. Long Course :







Related photos in posts # 150, # 601 and # 602*


----------



## mil-avia

*An artillery in Bangladesh Military Academy :







Related photos in posts # 427, # 592 and # 600*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Aircrafts of Bangladesh Army :*





Name. . . . . . . . . . . . Type. . . . . . . . . . . . . Version . Quantity 
Cessna 208 Grand Caravan. . Utility aircraft. . . . . . . B . . . . 1 . . . 
Cessna 152. . . . . . . . . FAC, Recce. . . . . . . . . . A . . . . 4 . . . 
Bell 206 Long Ranger IV . . Light Observation Helicopter. L-4 . . . 3 . . . 
Cessna 337 Super Skymaster. Utility aircraft. . . . . . . F . . . . 2 . . . 
Piper PA-31T Cheyenne . . . V.I.P. Transport. . . . . . . T1. . . . 1 . . . 


*Related photos in posts # 586 and # 589 of page # 40*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Castle Class offshore patrol vessels of BN : BNS Bijoy (F35) and BNS Dhaleshwari (F38) :






Related photos in posts # 372, # 438 and # 551*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

The SWADS are professional soldiers and are recruited through the Bangladesh Navy. The Special Warfare Diving and Salvage (SWADS) is organized, trained and equipped along the lines of SEAL/UDT teams of the United States Navy SEALs and the Republic of Korea.






Weapons used by SWAD

Colt M4 Carbine SOPMOD





Daewoo K2 assault rifles





HK MP5 9mm submachine gun





HK M-416





M-16a4





m24 sniper





Mk 19 grenade launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

A Bangladeshi police officer helps rush injured civilians to a first aid post after clashes in the Congolese capital Kinshasa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Coast Guard Boats 

CGS TAWFIQUE Fast Attack Craft (Gun)






CGS TANVEER Fast Attack Craft (Gun)






CGS Ruposhi Bangla Coastal Patrol Craft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

CGS NOAKHALI Riverine Patrol Craft 





High Speed Boat Large





High Speed Boat Small

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh Navy in Liberation War 

On 10 December an accident occurred at the Rupsha river in Khulna. Two of the warships of the Mukti Bahini named "Padma" and "Palash" mistakenly came under fire from the Indian Air Force as it crossed the river Rupsha near the Khulna shipyards. on this day. Earlier that day, Indian Air Force fired at different places of Khunla city. Incidentally one of those bombs had fallen at the warship "Palash". Ruhul Amin was working as an artificer of that ship. After the heavy bombing, the engine room got burned and Ruhul Amin was forced to dive into the water. When he reached the river shore, he got caught by the Razakars who killed him using their bayonets.










Warship Palash






Warship PADMA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Often accompanied by river patrol Mukt Bahini frogman (A frogman is someone who is trained to scuba diving and/or swim underwater in a military capacity which can include combat) have destroyed a dozen west pakistani ships in Bangladesh Ports.


----------



## Zabaniyah

bularab said:


> Formidable looking soldiers... however I think this camouflage is a bit outdated. It would be lovely to see these soldiers in the NATO uniforms


 


Bangla fighter said:


> Actually i have no idea about uniforms....isnt the present camouflage of BD ARMY perfect for green Bangladesh???? Nato uniforms mainly suits dirt, desert area...


 
Functionally, it'll do for now. But yes, the uniform is a bit outdated.

Might wanna look at the Army Combat Uniform:
Army Combat Uniform - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Universal Camouflage Pattern (it's interesting):
Universal Camouflage Pattern - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Our Coast Guard is almost unheard of among the other security forces. Never was any decision taken to modernize them, no ships, no training, no new weapons...or may be even in terms of salaries and benefits.

Though insignificant, but they are part of our security forces and some immediate steps should be taken to turn CG in to a potent force.


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

bd_4_ever said:


> Our Coast Guard is almost unheard of among the other security forces. Never was any decision taken to modernize them, no ships, no training, no new weapons...or may be even in terms of salaries and benefits.
> 
> Though insignificant, but they are part of our security forces and some immediate steps should be taken to turn CG in to a potent force.
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


 
I don't even understand the reason for creating coast guard for Bangladesh in the first place. 

CG is usually for large countries like the USA. Or a country that doesn't have a navy. A small country like Bangladesh doesn't need CG since it has navy. I didn't understand the reasoning behind creating the force


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

CG is a more powerful organisation that the River Police.

It ensure the sanctity of the Economic Zone which the River Police cannot since they are not equipped to do so.

Bangladesh's requirement of CG is valid.

The Navy requires to be free from CG policing responsibility and concentrate on strategic issues.


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

BNS Durdanta Fast Attack Craft (Missile)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

Bangla fighter said:


>


 
*Sextant was invented by al-Khujandi*


----------



## mil-avia

bd_4_ever said:


> Our Coast Guard is almost unheard of among the other security forces. Never was any decision taken to modernize them, no ships, no training, no new weapons...or may be even in terms of salaries and benefits.
> 
> Though insignificant, but they are part of our security forces and some immediate steps should be taken to turn CG in to a potent force.
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



*Border Guard and Coast Guard of Turkey have as equal status as its Army, Navy and Air Force. BG's (though not CG's) of several European countries have the same. Not sure whether any one side of the forces was truly innocent in Pilkhana BDR and Khilgaon Ansar tragedies. Perhaps we blindly (and callously) follow many things British. Freedom fighters from Police, Ansar, VDP, BNCC, FF's with civilian background, etc. too deserve Bir Sreshtho Padak's for their supreme and brave sacrifices during 1971 IMO.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Large aerial view of Bangladesh Naval Academy :*






1024 × 768


*Related photos in posts # 429, # 601 and # 603 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

mil-avia said:


> Medal probably given to Soviet Union (now defunct) military personnel for their involvement in Bangladesh, "Bangladesh" embossed on the narrow-shaped metal bar, front & reverse side views 821 × 549 pixels :
> 
> 
> From another site :


 
*Related photos in this and this link*


----------



## mil-avia

*BNS Osman in UN mission 1200 × 900 :*





*Related link in post # 311 and a related external link*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Captain Arafat Hasan of BANBAT-3 in Ivory Coast :







Related photo in post # 573 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

BNS Shaheed Daulat Fast Attack Craft (Gun)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

BNS Kapatakhaya Offshore Patrol Vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

BNS Nirbhoy Hainan Class Fast Attack Craft (Anti Submarine Warfare)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

BNS Meghna Large Patrol Craft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

BNS Salam (Former Durnibar) Fast Attack Craft (Gun)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Frigates BNS Abu Bakar. On the process of being decommissioned. To be replaced by F-22B FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

BNS Dordanda Fast Attack Craft (Missile)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Frigate BNS Umar Farooq On the process of being decommissioned. Still in active service in December 2010. To be replaced by F-22B FFG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

BNS Dhaleshwari Corvette


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Bangla fighter said:


>


 
*Are these men naval infantry of naval commandos ?*


----------



## mil-avia

*Many thanks to Mr. S M Mahmud Sharafat   for making a photo album about BAF using several photos posted by me many weeks earlier in this thread, most of the photos in his album as of today (21 July 2011) posted by me here.*


----------



## mil-avia

*A. M. Enayet the Chief Civil Administrator (Tangail) of &#8216;Kaderiya Bahini&#8217; training a freedom fighter Sajjad Qadir during 1971, Bangabir K. Siddiqi standing at right side :*







*Related photos in posts # 545, # 546 and # 578*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*An Otokar Cobra armoured vehicle with Dhaka Metropolitan Police insignia :*





Photo shot by : Themba Hadebe / AP


*Related photos in post # 400, # 554, # 560 and # 566*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

mil-avia said:


> *Are these men naval infantry of naval commandos ?*



They are naval commando...probably one level below our navy SWADS.


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

bd_4_ever said:


> They are naval commando...probably one level below our navy SWADS.
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



*Why r there 2 different elite forces within the Navy? How many within the Army?
*


----------



## mil-avia

*Related thread : Bangladesh Police SWAT :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Dhaka Metro Police SWAT deployed on Bengali New Year (during Gregorian 2009 / 4 images) :*























*Source*


----------



## mil-avia

*Larger photo of SWAT, Detective Branch and non-SWAT DMP personnel :*




1038 × 665


----------



## mil-avia

*Related thread : SWAT exercise begins in Dhaka ahead of the ICC World Cup tournament. (A white Otokar Cobra vehicle partly visible in the photos) :*













*DMP Otokar Cobra vehicle photo shared earlier in post # 657*


----------



## bd_4_ever

mil-avia said:


> *Why r there 2 different elite forces within the Navy? How many within the Army?
> *


 
Our army basically has three specialized forces :- 

* Army Commandos
* 1st Para Commando Battalion
* President Guard Regiment

Navy probably just has two :- 

* SWADS - only for special/tactical missions. It can be used in any operations for army and air force as well. 
* Navy Commando - more life infantry...mainly for striking purpose and raiding. Only used for the navy.


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*A Land Rover vehicle of DMP :*






*Related photo in post # 400*


----------



## mil-avia

*Bus and personnel with cool body armours of DMP (three images) :

















Related body armour photos in post # 15 of another thread and # 471 and # 553 of this thread *


----------



## kobiraaz

Battle tanks of Bangladesh Army............ 

Bangladesh is getting 44 mbt 2000 from china!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

type 79 Main battle Tank Bangladesh army has 60 of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 69-II Mk.2G. Bangladesh army has 185 of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 69-II. Bangladesh army has 65 of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh Army has 320 Type 59 tanks. All heavily upgraded..... SORRY COULDNT FIND ANY PICTURE of Bangladesh version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh Army has 140 Type 62-| light tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Armoured vehicles of Bangladesh Army

Fahd 240. Bangladesh has 66 of it used in UN missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh Army has 55 BTR-70


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh Army has 1025 + BTR 80.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh Army has 30+ BTR-T

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh Army has 100+ MT-LB (Captured during Op. Desert Storm & are ex-Iraqi and after that many were bought))


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh Army has 60 Type 62 Armored personnel carrier. Chinese Type 62 light tanks were converted to heavy APC by Bangladesh Army Engineers.


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh Army has 50 Type 85 Armored personnel carrier.


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh received 23 otokar cobra


----------



## kobiraaz

Artillery of Bangladesh Army

Type 90B Multiple Launch Rocket Systems..


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 82 Multiple Launch Rocket Systems


----------



## kobiraaz

KRL 122 Multiple Launch Rocket Systems


----------



## kobiraaz

2S23 Nona Svk Self-propelled artillery on BTR 80


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 59-1 Field artillery


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh will receive 54 PLZ 45 from china by 2011


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 96 Howitzer


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 86 122 mm Howitzer


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 83 122 mm howitzer


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 54 122 mm howitzer


----------



## kobiraaz

M101A1 Howitzer


----------



## kobiraaz

OTO Melara Mod 56 105 mm Howitzer


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 54 Anti Tank Gun


----------



## kobiraaz

UBM 52 122 mm	Mortar


----------



## kobiraaz

M74 Mortar


----------



## kobiraaz

Brandt F1 Mortar


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 87 Mortar


----------



## kobiraaz

M 29A1 Mortar


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 63-1 Mortar


----------



## kobiraaz

Anti-tank warfare of Bangladesh Army
Type 75 Recoilless rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Carl Gustav M2 Recoilless rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

M40A1 Recoilless rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

HJ-8 /Baktar Shikan Anti-tank guided missile


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 69-1 Rocket-propelled grenade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 70-1 Rocket-propelled grenade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*A pickup truck and a bus of Dhaka Metropolitan Police during rain :






Related photos in posts # 657, # 665, # 667 and # 668*


----------



## mil-avia

*Female DMP personnel with helmets :





















(4 images)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*DMP bike patrol :






*


----------



## mil-avia

*What are the model designations of these two different DMP rifles?











(2 images)*


----------



## mil-avia

*This photo won the Flickr® Award :*




Photo shot by : Martine Perret

Timorese Police Demonstration : A tactics and capabilities demonstration from the Timorese national police's UIR (Rapid Intervention Unit), in cooperation with the *Bangladeshi* Formed Police Unit, at Tacitolu shooting range in Dili, Timor-Leste (1024 × 683).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladeshi FPU Assist in Timorese Police Exercises :*






Officers of the Bangladeshi Formed Police Unit (FPU) with the UN Integrated Mission in Timor-Leste (UNMIT) conduct a logistics, tactics and capabilities demonstration with the Rapid Intervention Unit of the Polícia Nacional de Timor-Leste (PNTL) at Taci tolu shooting range in Dili, Timor-Leste during 24 September 2009 (Martine Perret).


*Related photos in posts # 570 and # 634*


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladesh FPU presence after violent incident in Ossu Viqueque, Timor-Leste :*






Bangladesh Formed Police Unit came in action shortly after a local man smashed up the Ossu de Cima polling station and threw out all polling staff (Viqueque or Vikeke District / 30 June 2007).



*
Related photo in post # 560*


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladesh FPU Officer on duty in Timor-Leste :*











On duty Bangladesh FPU (Formed Police Unit) Officer Amena Begum stands beside her unit&#8217;s tactical vehicles in Baucau, Timor-Leste during early May 2007. Bangladesh is one of the world&#8217;s largest contributors of soldiers and police to the United Nations, with more than 9,000 uniformed personnel serving around the globe (Two photos shot by : Martine Perret).


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladeshi Police officers walk past Jordanian peacekeepers outside the Golf Hotel in Abidjan, Ivory Coast on Saturday, Jan. 1, 2011 :






Related photo in post # 635*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Armed Police Battalion personnel check a vehicle for bomb in front of the government's Secretariat building in Dhaka, extremist groups secretly sponsored by Mossad and RAW are serious problems for Bangladesh :







Related photo in posts # 566 and # 774*


----------



## kobiraaz

Anti-aircraft warfare of Bangladesh Army

Type 75 Single Anti-aircraft gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 58 Twin Anti-aircraft gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 55/65/74 Anti-aircraft gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 56 Quad Anti-aircraft gun


----------



## kobiraaz

L/60 & M1A1 Bofors Anti-aircraft gun


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 59 Anti-aircraft gun


----------



## kobiraaz

Z&#305;pk&#305;n Self-propelled anti-aircraft weapon


----------



## kobiraaz

HN-5J1A Man-portable air-defense systems


----------



## kobiraaz

QW-2 Van Guard 2 Man-portable air-defense systems


----------



## kobiraaz

Army Aviation
Cessna 208 Caravan


----------



## kobiraaz

Cessna 152


----------



## kobiraaz

Bell 206 Long Ranger IV


----------



## kobiraaz

Cessna Skymaster


----------



## kobiraaz

Piper PA-31T Cheyenne


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 653 / Type 84 Armoured recovery vehicle


----------



## kobiraaz

BREM-KArmoured recovery vehicle


----------



## kobiraaz

Prime Mover of Bangladesh Army
IVECO Trakker




Renault Kerax 




DAF CF Prime Mover


----------



## kobiraaz

Container Carrier of Bangladesh Army
Renault GBC


----------



## kobiraaz

Mercedes Benz 2026 Tank transporter of Bangladesh Army


----------



## kobiraaz

MAN TGA 40.410 Tank transporter from Germany


----------



## kobiraaz

Tiema XC2030 Heavy Transporter
The XC2030 8 tonne truck was a Chinese copy of the German Mercedes-Benz 2026.Over its years of service, the XC2030 truck has demonstrated excellent performance and reliability, particularly in China&#8217;s western regions such as Tibet highland and Gobi desert, where the road and weather conditions are extremely tough. 




Specifications

Seating: 1+2
Configuration: 6X6
Weight (laden, road): 20,000kg
Weight (laden, off-road): 19,000kg
Weight (unladen): 11,000kg
Max load (road): 9,000kg
Max load (off-road): 8,000kg
Max towed load: N/A
Length: 9.422m
Width: 2.500m
Height: 3.200m
Wheel base: 4.100m + 1.450m
Track (front/rear): N/A
Ground clearance: N/A
Fuel tank capacity: N/A
Max speed: 85km/h
Max gradient: N/A
Turning radius: N/A
Fording: N/A
Tyres: 14.00 X 20


----------



## ProsperBD

Bangla fighter I can't access bdmilitary, have you got the same problem. I want to find some information about BDM but cannot due to this. 
You know anything about this particular situation among other BD members in this forum, it is really bugging me I don't know if he has Blocked me 
from the site.


----------



## kobiraaz

ProsperBD said:


> Bangla fighter I can't access bdmilitary, have you got the same problem. I want to find some information about BDM but cannot due to this.
> You know anything about this particular situation among other BD members in this forum, it is really bugging me I don't know if he has Blocked me
> from the site.


 
i am also banned!!


----------



## kobiraaz

BMC 380-26P Medium Truck of Bangladesh Army (made in Turkey)






380 PS Engine
6x6 Wheel Configuration
Steel Cabin with Heater and Windshield Defroster
Fully Automatic / Manual Transmission
NATO Standards Compliance
All Terrain Vehicle


----------



## kobiraaz

BANGLADESH uses Yanan SX2150 Heavy Truck 









Specifications

Seating: 1+3
Configuration: 6X6
Weight (laden, road): 19,490kg
Weight (laden, off-road): 14,490kg
Weight (unladen): 9,490kg
Max load (off-road): 5,000kg
Max load (road): 10,000kg
Max towed load: 6,500kg
Length: 7.120m
Width: 2.520m
Height: 3.050m
Wheel base: 3.125m / 1.350m
Track (front/rear): 2.080m / 2.080m
Ground clearance: 355mm
Fuel tank capacity: 280 litres
Max speed: 70km/h
Max gradient: 58%
Turning radius: 9m
Fording: 1.2m
Tyres: 13.00X20, 16 plies


----------



## ranja

Renault Kerax 





Why does Renault Kerax have Volvo logo on front grill?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh uses SX2190 Heavy Truck . (made in china)












The truck is powered by an in-line, 6-cylinder, 4-stroke, liquid-cooled, turbo-charged Steyr WD615.50 diesel, with a total displacement of 9.762 litres, providing 206kW at 2,400r/min. The RT11609 gearbox has nine forward and two reverse gears. The vehicle is fitted with power assisted steering as standard.

The SX2190 has been mainly deployed by the artillery troops for artillery gun hauling, and engineering troops for heavy equipment transport role. As well as the standard truck version, it is also available in a range of variants, including the SX2190BQ (short cab), SX2190D (with winch), SX2190E (long wheelbase), and SX4260 (tractor/semi-trailer).

Specifications

Seating: 1+3 (or 1+1 with one bed)
Configuration: 6X6
Weight (laden, road): N/A
Weight (laden, off-road): 18,500kg
Weight (unladen): 11,500kg
Max load (off-road): 7,000kg
Max load (road): 10,000kg
Max towed load: 10,000kg
Length: 7.994m
Width: 2.550m
Height: 2.670m
Wheel base: 3.375m / 1.400m
Track (front/rear): 2.072m / 2.072m
Ground clearance: 385mm
Fuel tank capacity: 400 litres
Max speed: 80km/h
Max gradient: 60%
Turning radius: 9m
Fording: 1.2m
Tyres: 15.5X20, 18 plies nylon


----------



## kobiraaz

ranja said:


> Renault Kerax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Renault Kerax have Volvo logo on front grill?


 
mistake.... this is the right one..... thanx for the correction..... both the photos were in a same page.... mistakenly chose the next one.... this is the right one......


----------



## kobiraaz

UNIMOG Medium Truck made in Germany


----------



## kobiraaz

Renault TRM 180 7 ton trucks of Bangladesh Army


----------



## kobiraaz

Bedford Mk.4 Light Truck from U.K.


----------



## kobiraaz

Indigenous BMTF Arunima Bolyan (BMTF = Bangladesh machine tools factory)


----------



## TOPGUN

Nice pic's thx for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Auverland A3 Light Utility Vehicle (france)


----------



## kobiraaz

Light Utility Vehicle used by Bangladesh Military
Mitsubishi Pajero




Nissan Patrol




Toyota Land Cruiser




Land Rover Defender


----------



## kobiraaz

RN-94 Armoured Field Ambulance of BD ARMY


----------



## kobiraaz

ACMAT VLRA Field Ambulance


----------



## kobiraaz

Land Rover Defender 110 Field Ambulance


----------



## kobiraaz

Grenade launcher of Bangladesh Army
Milkor MGL ( south Africa)


----------



## kobiraaz

Hand grenade of Bangladesh Army
GREN-84BD


----------



## kobiraaz

DShK Heavy machine gun


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 80 General purpose machine gun


----------



## kobiraaz

HK11A1/21A1 General purpose machine gun


----------



## kobiraaz

Tpye 56 Light machine gun


----------



## kobiraaz

BD-08 Light machine gun


----------



## kobiraaz

Barrett M99 Sniper rifle


----------



## kobiraaz

Accuracy International Arctic Warfare


----------



## kobiraaz

M4 carbine


----------



## kobiraaz

AIM Assault rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

BD-08 Assault rifle. Produced under license by Bangladesh Ordnance Factory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 56 assault rifle. Upgraded version of Ak-47. Produced under license by Bangladesh Ordnance Factory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Type 56SKS Semi Automatic Assault rifle. Standard issue for Ansar and Village defence party..Produced under license by Bangladesh Ordnance Factory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Heckler & Koch G3 Assault rifle. The G3 produced under license by Bangladesh Ordnance Factory. The G3A3, G3A4 and G3/SG-1 variants are also in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Izhmash Saiga-12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Remington 870 Semi-automatic shotgun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Semi-automatic pistol of Bangladesh Army
Type 92




Type 54




HK P7M8.




Walther PPK




Browning FN 35




SIG Sauer P226

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladesh FPU (Formed Police Unit) personnel inside their APC in Sudan :*





Photo shot by : Albert Gonzalez Farran

*This APC is probably the same model like the ones owned by RAB.


Related photos in posts # 542, # 715, # 716 and # 717*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

mil-avia said:


> *whether (or not) any one side of the forces was truly innocent*


 
*However, many ghastly excesses were perpetrated during the Pilkhana mutiny and families of the killed officers must get justice; Khilgaon mutineers should be pardoned if or if not taken back into Ansar IMO.*


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladeshi FPU personnel in Haiti on 1 June 2010 :*
















*(Three photos shot by Marco Dormino)



Related photos in post # 786*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Guided Weapons of Bangladesh 

C-802 Anti Ship Missile

Due to the missile's small radar reflectivity, low attack flight path (only five to seven meters above the sea surface) and strong anti-jamming capability of its guidance system, target ships have a very small chance of intercepting the missile. The single shot hit probability of the C-802 is estimated to be as high as 98%.The C-802 can be launched from airplanes, surface ships and land-based vehicles.






















Warhead 165 kg time-delayed semi-armour-piercing high-explosive
Engine turbojet engine
Wingspan 1.22 m (unfolded); 0.72 m (folded)
Operational range 180 km
Flight altitude 3-5 m (attacking); 5-7 m (cruising)
Speed Mach 1.6 (attacking), Mach 0.9[1] (cruising)
Guidance system Inertial and terminal active radar
Launch platform ground-based vehicles, naval ships, fixed-wing aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*C-803*
C-803 is a Chinese anti-ship missile based on the C-802, designed as a supersonic successor to the subsonic C-802 missile. 

















Length: 6 &#8211; 7 m
Weight: 850 &#8211; 1200 kg
Diameter: 0.36 m
Range: 120 - 255+ km (depending on launch platform)
Cruising altitude: 10 &#8211; 50 m for initial target approach phase, 5 m for final/terminal phase (~20 km from target)
Speed:
Subsonic for initial target approach phase
Mach 1.3 for intermediary target approach phase (~30 km from target)
Mach 1.7 for final target approach phase (~20 km from target)
Mach 2 for terminal phase (~8 km from target)
Propulsion: Solid-fuel rocket booster and turbojet engine
Warhead: 165 kg semi-armour-piercingC-803

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Silkworm (missile)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Otomat Anti Ship Missile Mk.2 Block IV*

The missile is capable of: re-attack, 3-D mission planning, coordinate attacks, capability to operate in littoral theaters, and attack with terminal evasive maneuvers. GPS is added and so the weapon can attack also land targets. In May 2006, Teseo MK2/A was successfully test fired for the first time. 
















Warhead 210 kg
Detonation
mechanism Impact and proximity
Engine Turbojet engine
Operational
range 180+ km
Speed 310 m/s
Guidance
system Inertial, GPS and active radar
Launch
platform  Surface-launched

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Point Defence SAM System *

*FM-90*




















Missile dimensions: (length) 3.00m; (diameter) 0.156m; (wingspan) 0.55m
Launch weight: 84.5kg
Operating altitude: 30~5,000m
Minimum operating range: 500m
Max operating range: 8,600m (400m/s target); 10,000m (300m/s target); 12,000m (slow flying target such as helicopter)
Speed: Mach 2.3 (750m/s)
Guidance: Command + electro-optical tracking
Warhead: HE-FRAG with proximity fuse
Single shot hit probability: 70~80%
Radar detecting range: 18.4km
Radar homing range: 17km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*A-244 Torpedo*

The A244-s is a lightweight, fire-and-forget torpedo employed for anti-submarine warfare. They can be deployed from the surface or by aircraft, and locate the target by means of an acoustic seeker. The torpedo uses a CIACIO-S seeker consists of an acoustic homing head containing the transducer assembly, transmitter and related beam forming circuits, and a frame housing all the remaining electronic components. The homing head is capable of active, passive or mixed modes for closing onto its target. It can also discriminate between decoys and real targets in the presence of heavy reverberations by specially emitted pulses and signal processing. The latest version is the A244/s mod.3 torpedo. The A244/s are manufactured by the French/Italian EuroTorp consortium.











Length: 2.8 m
Diameter: 0.324 m
Maximum Mass: 244 kg
Cruise/Top speed: 30/39 kts [16/20 m/s]
Depth: 600 m
Maximum Range: 6 km for Mod. 1, 13.5 km for Mod. 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Naval Aviation*

*Dornier 228 NG* Maritime patrol and reconnaissance aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*AgustaWestland AW-109 Power * 

Anti-Ship/-Submarine Warfare, Search And Rescue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Harbin Z-9* on order

Armament

2 fixed 23 mm cannons on attack variants. Pylon stores for rockets, gun pods, ET52 torpedo, HJ-8 anti-tank missiles, or TY-90 air-to-air missiles, is used for a wide range of military roles, including combat assault, fire support, anti-submarine warfare, anti-surface warfare, search and rescue, and MEDEVAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*From top : 6×6 RN-94 armoured vehicle /ambulance of Bangladesh Army in UN mission with a Red Crescent painted on its side (second photo) and 4×4 Otokar Cobra vehicles of Dhaka Metropolitan Police :*






















*These photos were previously shared separately in posts # 554 and # 657 except for the last one.


Related photos in posts # 774 and # 776 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Battalion and non-battalion Police personnel :*





Photo shot by : Abbas / Magnum Photos


----------



## mil-avia

*DMP personnel seeking to detain someone taking shelter behind the fence, 990 × 693 pixels :






Related photos in posts # 712 and # 808*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

i will be posting some recent photos from cadet training .... from a friend..... he is in the pictures!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Now thats our boys!

Well done Bangla Fighter, good pics all along!

Keep 'em coming.


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Isa Khan's Killarpur Fort in Sonargaon : near the location of battle between him and Maan Singh in 1596 A.D. (not far from Dhaka city, 4 images) :*


















*Maan Singh was a General of Mughal troops. The last photo shot by Kabirul Islam.


Several related photos in page # 29, in posts # 587and # 656


My previous share b4 this post were in # 786, # 787 and # 788*


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

ALZAKIR WILL BE HAPPY SEEING THIS>>>> CADETS WITH TUPI + PANJABI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

punishment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

SENIOR And JUNIOR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

BMA CADETS IN TURKEY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bangla fighter said:


>


 
Who are those guys in black? RAB? 



Bangla fighter said:


>


 
SWADS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah




----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabanya said:


>



this training is given to SWAD ( one in my profile picture). Advanced training conducted in the Republic of Korea, Turkey and the United States with their respective SEAL/UDTs.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bangla fighter said:


> this training is given to SWAD ( one in my profile picture). Advanced training conducted in the Republic of Korea, Turkey and the United States with their respective SEAL/UDT&#8217;s.


 
Yeah, @6:40 they show a Bangladeshi Seal.


----------



## mil-avia

mil-avia said:


> *we blindly (and callously) follow many things British.*


 
*Another stark example being not having our own Judicial Police even though the British left in 1947. We have a Police under the Executive (Bureaucracy) branch only. Judiciary half-useless or 2/3 useless without its own Police force. In addition, we have an absurdly titled ministry called Ministry of Law, Justice & Parliamentary Affairs, it may be renamed Ministry of Justice, Parliamentary Affairs and Public Order, Justice more important than Legalism. 


Related documents : 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*bdmilitary-com on Twitter


Followers







Related link in post # 352


P.S. : I am not a follower.*


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabanya said:


> Who are those guys in black? RAB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWADS?


 
nope. Field training Uniform of Bangladesh Military Academy is Black. and that is not swad. SCUBA training session of BMA cadets.


----------



## eastwatch

Bangla fighter said:


> *Otomat Anti Ship Missile Mk.2 Block IV*
> 
> The missile is capable of: re-attack, 3-D mission planning, coordinate attacks, capability to operate in littoral theaters, and attack with terminal evasive maneuvers. GPS is added and so the weapon can attack also land targets. In May 2006, Teseo MK2/A was successfully test fired for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warhead 210 kg
> Detonation
> mechanism Impact and proximity
> Engine Turbojet engine
> Operational
> range 180+ km
> Speed 310 m/s
> Guidance
> system Inertial, GPS and active radar
> Launch
> platform Surface-launched


 
Has this missile been inducted in our military?


----------



## kobiraaz

eastwatch said:


> Has this missile been inducted in our military?


 
yes used by BNS BANGABANDHU / Khalid Bin Walid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

mil-avia said:


> Old cannons in Bangladesh National Museum, Shahbagh, Dhaka (these are half in length than the one in Osmani Udyan park) :


 
*Bangladesh National Museum set to go online*


----------



## mil-avia

*Two aerial views of the academic building of BIPSOT in Rajendrapur military base of Bangladesh, peacekeepers from Bd Army, BN, BAF and many other foreign forces receive training here before they join their missions abroad :*













*Academic building and dorm :*








*Dorm :*







*Related photos in posts # 397 of this thread, # 192 of Bd Army thread and # 65 of White-coloured Mi-17 thread*


----------



## kobiraaz

new photos (2011) of BN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## F-16_Falcon

What is the best ship of banglades navy?


----------



## kobiraaz

F-16_Falcon said:


> What is the best ship of banglades navy?


 
ulsan class frigate equipped with 4 x Otomat Mk. II Block IV; 8 x FM-90N SAM; 1 x Otobreda 76 mm/62 Super Rapid; 4 x Otobreda 40 mm/70 (2 twin) compact CIWS; 6(2 triple) x 324 mm B-515 tubes - Whitehead A244S; 2 x Super Barricade chaff launchers
Aircraft carried: 1 x Hangar, 1 x Agusta-Westland AW109 Power ASW/SAR Helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-16_Falcon

Bangla fighter said:


> ulsan class frigate equipped with 4 x Otomat Mk. II Block IV; 8 x FM-90N SAM; 1 x Otobreda 76 mm/62 Super Rapid; 4 x Otobreda 40 mm/70 (2 twin) compact CIWS; 6(2 triple) x 324 mm B-515 tubes - Whitehead A244S; 2 x Super Barricade chaff launchers
> Aircraft carried: 1 x Hangar, 1 x Agusta-Westland AW109 Power ASW/SAR Helicopter


 
What is the name? How many advance ships and submarines do you have?


----------



## F-16_Falcon

OK I found it. BNS bongobandhu. 

But, 



> This frigate type is said to the most modern frigate of its class in the region according to the Bangladesh Navy.
> 
> BNS Bangabandhu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Is this correct?


----------



## kobiraaz

F-16_Falcon said:


> OK I found it. BNS bongobandhu.
> 
> But,
> 
> 
> 
> Is this correct?


 
yes this is correct. BNS BANGABONDHU ( ANOTHER NAME IS BNS KHALID BIN WALID ) IS THE MOST MORDERN SHIP OF ITS CLASS (ULSAN CLASS). There are 9 ulsan frigate in Asia. Another 8 is used by South Korea. Among them BNS is heavily upgraded. I think now you got the right meaning.


----------



## Zabaniyah

F-16_Falcon said:


> Stop joking. South Korea is not in the region. As usual bogus claim by bangladesh! Pakistan's F-22P is the best frigate in this region.
> 
> 
> One ship bought from South korea and claiming it best in the region!



It's hard to say which one is the most advanced and best really.


----------



## Zabaniyah

F-16_Falcon said:


> How? Is not there any better ship with Pakistan or India? bangladesh may managed to bought a good ship somehow but claiming it best in the region! rofl


 


> *The design is very powerful compared with other frigates with a similar displacement*, given the heavy armament of two 76mm guns, 3 or 4 AA guns, 8 SSM, 6 torpedo, 12 depth charges. The ships have long range and great maneuverability, as they are equiped with two GE LM-2500 gas turbines and 2 MTU diesel engines, which provide a maximum speed 34 knots.



Source: FFK Ulsan class Frigate Korea (FFK)


----------



## SQ8

stick to the topic..
Any more off topic childish posts and infractions will pour.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

self delete...


----------



## SQ8

And for the information for those still having wet dreams.
Currently.. as a frigate.. the Indian Talwar class takes the cake..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bangla fighter said:


> yes this is correct. BNS BANGABONDHU ( ANOTHER NAME IS BNS KHALID BIN WALID ) IS THE MOST MORDERN SHIP OF ITS CLASS (ULSAN CLASS). There are 9 ulsan frigate in Asia. Another 8 is used by South Korea. Among them BNS is heavily upgraded. I think now you got the right meaning.


 
That's funny, because the Bangladesh Navy website doesn't even say that. As far as Wikipedia is concerned, any random Tom, Dick and Harry can edit any subject. So, it's not always a reliable website. We can say the Ulsan class is the most advanced frigate in the Bangladesh Navy, but certainly not in the entire SA region. 

As Santro said, the Talwar class is the the most advanced frigate in the SA region. It even carries Brahmos, pretty impressive. 
Talwar Class / Project 11356


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabanya said:


> That's funny, because the Bangladesh Navy website doesn't even say that. As far as Wikipedia is concerned, any random Tom, Dick and Harry can edit any subject. So, it's not always a reliable website. We can say the Ulsan class is the most advanced frigate in the Bangladesh Navy, but certainly not in the entire SA region.
> 
> As Santro said, the Talwar class is the the most advanced frigate in the SA region. It even carries Brahmos, pretty impressive.
> Talwar Class / Project 11356


 
bro you are still not getting me. the author tried to say - there are 10 ulsan class frigate ever built. And BNS Bangabandhu is most upgraded among this 10 frigate. 'Most modern frigate of its class' is the line from wiki. It never went to comparison to india or pakistan. Its like saying type 69 mk 2 G is the most modern among all type 69 variant. So bringing arjun or al khalid in the topic is not relevant.


----------



## mil-avia

*Two photos of an old cannon in Lalbagh Fort of Old Dhaka :*






1024 × 683










*Related photos in posts # 808 and # 929 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*our cute aunty*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh Army 24th Inf. Div.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh Army 33 Inf. Div.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

USAF F-18 Super Hornet with BAF F-7 MB


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh Air Force F-7MB firing


----------



## mil-avia

*ISSB insignia :*


----------



## mil-avia

*New and young officers of the three forces standing in rows :*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

these are on discussion, but deals are yet to be signed 

VSHORAD : FB-6A (6 km)FB-6A (6 km)


----------



## kobiraaz

SHORAD FM-90 (12 km, for point defence) HQ 7


----------



## mil-avia

*An old and large cannon in Murshadabad of West Bengal, this cannon was made at Dhaka during the early 17th century and is 5.5 metres long and weighing around 7 tons (three images) :





The cannon has six rings and the first photo shows it in an earlier location.










*


*Related photos in posts # 422, # 423, # 424, # 425, # 426, # 436, # 587, # 588, # 808, # 929 and # 948 *


----------



## kobiraaz

Medium Range : LY-60D/LY-60N (22 km, for limited aerial defence)


----------



## kobiraaz

4. Semi-Long Range : LY-70 [Naval Version]/LY-80 (42km, for aerial defence)


----------



## Roybot

Bangla fighter said:


>


 
Nice parachutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Three photos showing boxes of ammo and Army, Police & BDR personnel in Chittagong few years ago :*















*Related BDR (now called BGB) photos in posts # 1 and # 5. Another photo in # 512 showing Army personnel in a training session with Police men*


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

mil-avia said:


> *Three photos showing boxes of ammo and Army, Police & BDR personnel in Chittagong few years ago :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Related BDR (now called BGB) photos in posts # 1 and # 5. Another photo in # 512 showing Army personnel in a training session with Police men*



If I am no wrong these are images of arms and ammo that had been caught in CUFL jetty right?


----------



## chisty_chowdhury



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## garibnawaz

chisty_chowdhury said:


>



I dont want to spoil the party.

A. The tail flag looks photoshopped.
B. Registration I is a civilian registration for Italian aircrafts and I just found a Italian helo with registration I-EASU as shown in the above photo.

Photos: Agusta A-109S Grand Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net

Although I am not denying the fact that BN is having 2 of such helos. My point is above is photoshopped/misleading. Above pic is Italian civil registered helo not BN one.

GB


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

garibnawaz said:


> I dont want to spoil the party.



Thanks for your kind consideration.


----------



## Zabaniyah

garibnawaz said:


> I dont want to spoil the party.
> 
> A. The tail flag looks photoshopped.
> B. Registration I is a civilian registration for Italian aircrafts and I just found a Italian helo with registration I-EASU as shown in the above photo.
> 
> Photos: Agusta A-109S Grand Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net
> 
> Although I am not denying the fact that BN is having 2 of such helos. My point is above is photoshopped/misleading. Above pic is Italian civil registered helo not BN one.
> 
> GB



Here is the real one:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...tary-thread-news-pictures-25.html#post1905677

See post #372.

Posted on this very thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

BNS OSMAN in UNIFIL mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Some other navy ship pictures:-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------

Pics in post #973 - #976 taken from :- ::Bangladesh Navy:::....Gallery


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

Zabanya said:


> Here is the real one:
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...tary-thread-news-pictures-25.html#post1905677
> 
> See post #372.
> 
> Posted on this very thread



Same helo from different angle with poor photoshop skills.

Its the same Italian helo that I have posted above.

GB


----------



## Zabaniyah

garibnawaz said:


> Same helo from different angle with poor photoshop skills.
> 
> Its the same Italian helo that I have posted above.
> 
> GB



You didn't post anything.


----------



## kobiraaz

roy_gourav said:


> Nice parachutes



lol Indian flag??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

> You didn't post anything.



Post # 969.

Posted the original Italian helo registered under Italian aircraft registration code I-EASU.

It is on the same helo (different color) the photoshop is done and it has been tried to portray as Bangladesh Navy helo.

GB


----------



## Zabaniyah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zhangliu2011

This is history, we must always keep in mind!


----------



## kobiraaz

zhangliu2011 said:


> This is history, we must always keep in mind!


what is history, bro???


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Faarhan said:


> what is history, bro???



I think he means the A-5 is now history in Pakistan.


----------



## mil-avia

chisty_chowdhury said:


> If I am no wrong these are images of arms and ammo that had been caught in CUFL jetty right?


Affirmative.


----------



## mil-avia

*Rescue operation by commando personnel Major Imran and other armed forces, police & fire brigade personnel :





Related rescue photo in post # 369 of this thread : rescue by a BAF copter during another incident / related commando photos in posts # 434 of this thread and in # 206 of another thread*


----------



## kobiraaz

*Heroes live forever*





General Osmani





Lieutenant General Ziaur Rahman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

A security drill is underway at Bangabandhu National Stadium in Dhaka on Sunday ahead of the arrival of world footballer of the year Lionel Messi and his Argentina team for a friendly against Nigeria on Sept 6.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## mil-avia

*Insignias of Bangladesh Police (L) and RAB (R) :*







*Related photos in posts # 995 and # 996*


----------



## akash57

Faarhan said:


> *Heroes live forever*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Osmani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lieutenant General Ziaur Rahman



Even though I think I'm allowed to put the picture of MAG Osmani as my avatar without doing this, I would still like for your permission since you are the one who posted it.


----------



## kobiraaz

akash57 said:


> Even though I think I'm allowed to put the picture of MAG Osmani as my avatar without doing this, I would still like for your permission since you are the one who posted it.



Just do it bro.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

I have an idea...

"Imperial Bengal Army"

"Imperial Bengal Air force"

"Imperial Bengal Navy"

I don't know, it just sounds awesome 

---------- Post added at 02:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 AM ----------




Faarhan said:


> *Heroes live forever*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Osmani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lieutenant General Ziaur Rahman



Damn, they look sharp. Love Osmani's uniform.

---------- Post added at 02:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 AM ----------

Here is a stamp depicting Gen. Osmani:


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabanya said:


> I have an idea...
> 
> "Imperial Bengal Army"
> 
> "Imperial Bengal Air force"
> 
> "Imperial Bengal Navy"
> 
> I don't know, it just sounds awesome
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, they look sharp. Love Osmani's uniform.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 AM ----------
> 
> Here is a stamp depicting Gen. Osmani:



you know, he escaped operation search light by removing his famous mustache. He is one example Pakistani discrimination... He served British Army during ww2 and promoted to major level for his bravery in 1942. He joined Pak Army as lieutenant colonel and soon was promoted to colonel. After that for being a east pakistani he didn't get any more promotion and had to serve under Yahya, Niazi who were his Junior.. He retired at colonel in 1967.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*AK-47 rifles, left, and rocket propelled grenades seized from miscreants deep in Bandarban forest during August 2006 :*





Photo source : Focus Bangla



*Shells of two rocket launchers were recovered in an abandoned state by the Kotchandpur police from the bank of the river Kapotakkha in Jhenaidah district on 17 January 2011 :*








*Police in a raid netted a cache of 13,680 bullets from a house at Bakakura village in Jhenaigati upazila of the Sherpur frontier district early 18 December 2010 :













BGB members seized arms and ammo from Sherpur hills 25 December 2010 :









*



*Some 667 bullets from Gazni area in Jhenaigati upazila of the Sherpur frontier district on 17 May 2011 morning :*








*(Seven images in this post)*


----------



## mil-avia

*RAB at a press briefing at its headquarters displays the 10 grenades they recovered from a village in Sherpur 12 October 2009 (two images) :









*


*Related photos in posts # 717, # 966, # 990 and # 995 of this thread and in # 229 of another thread *


----------



## mil-avia

*Three photos from different angles of an old cannon in Lalbagh (Lalbagh means "Red Garden") Fort of Old Dhaka :*





1024 × 683








*Painted dark blue in the second photo.*










*Related photos in posts # 422, # 423, # 424, # 425, # 426, # 436, # 587, # 588, # 808, # 929 and # 962 *


----------



## bd_4_ever

Zabanya said:


> I have an idea...
> 
> "Imperial Bengal Army"
> 
> "Imperial Bengal Air force"
> 
> "Imperial Bengal Navy"
> 
> I don't know, it just sounds awesome



Umm nah maan...sounds too middle agish! 

How about :-

"Royal Bangladesh Army" 

"Royal Bangladesh Air Force"

"Royal Bangladesh Navy"

for special forces :-

"Royal Presidential Guard" and for SWADS, "National Naval Commandos" 


Cheers!!!


----------



## kobiraaz

how about this - 
Digital Bangladesh Army , Digital Bangladesh Navy, Digital Bangladesh Army, Digital presidential Guard, for Swad Digital Nouka Commando


----------



## kobiraaz

some Cadets again






---------- Post added at 07:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 07:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 08:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 08:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 08:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 08:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 08:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

is their any program under which palestinians are trained in Bangladesh Military?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> is their any program under which palestinians are trained in Bangladesh Military?



Not that I know of.


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabanya said:


> Not that I know of.



i met one. Trained in bangladesh as pilot officer. Now studying aeronautical in military institute of science and tech... Another one naval officer..


----------



## bd_4_ever

Faarhan said:


> i met one. Trained in bangladesh as pilot officer. Now studying aeronautical in military institute of science and tech... Another one naval officer..



That is good to know. But they might have to work elsewhere or have to return back isnt it? AFAIK, they cant be admitted to the army for not being BD nationals.

Correct me if i am wrong.


Cheers!!!


----------



## kobiraaz

bd_4_ever said:


> That is good to know. But they might have to work elsewhere or have to return back isnt it? AFAIK, they cant be admitted to the army for not being BD nationals.
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Yes they will have to leave. The one i met said he has four more years in this country.. Through him i found more palestinians in BD... Seems like Bangladesh takes them as cadet heavily comparing to other foreign cadets


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> Yes they will have to leave. The one i met said he has four more years in this country.. Through him i found more palestinians in BD... Seems like Bangladesh takes them as cadet heavily comparing to other foreign cadets



Don't they go to the neighboring middle eastern countries? They are far more trained/experienced and better equipped.


----------



## farhan_9909

A simple question why BA purchased the MBT 2000 why nt the Ak1?

i mean the heavily upgraded Al khalid/MBT 2000?


----------



## Zabaniyah

farhan_9909 said:


> A simple question why BA purchased the MBT 2000 why nt the Ak1?
> 
> i mean the heavily upgraded Al khalid/MBT 2000?



The MBT-2000 and the AK are similar. The AK is a more advanced variant. I doubt if the GoP would be willing to export its best technologies. I also doubt if the Pakistani variant is for export.

Bangladesh was interested in procuring T-84s. The T-90 also competed. 
T-84 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I think the reason for the decision to buy MBT-2000 was due to the fact that China provided favorable terms. It has always been an extremely reliable supplier. Also, the cost was also an issue.


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabanya said:


> Don't they go to the neighboring middle eastern countries? They are far more trained/experienced and better equipped.



i have seen his photo with some other aircrafts that doesn't belong to Bangladesh..... Painted in desert cemo


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> i have seen his photo with some other aircrafts that doesn't belong to Bangladesh..... Painted in desert cemo



If a Palestinian state is going to be established someday, they'd need it.


----------



## kobiraaz

farhan_9909 said:


> A simple question why BA purchased the MBT 2000 why nt the Ak1?
> 
> i mean the heavily upgraded Al khalid/MBT 2000?



Well bro , khalid is the upgraded version of MBT2000 according to pakistani needs.. Bangladesh most probably would ask for their upgraded requirements on the MBT2000 according to their needs. We don't know the details of the deal. But there must be some upgradation.. China offers us easy terms. And procurement from pakistan by Hasina is not possible...


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> And procurement from pakistan by Hasina is not possible...



^^^This. 

And people still wonder why BD isn't going for the FC-1 yet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabanya said:


> ^^^This.
> 
> And people still wonder why BD isn't going for the FC-1 yet


As latest update is egypt has ordered 48 fc-1, i do think they will be quite good for bangladesh due to cheap price... Egypt has asked for technology transfer to be manufactured in egypt... Hasina has any other option? She needs 7 ac quickly for new base and there is no other option bro.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> As latest update is egypt has ordered 48 fc-1, i do think they will be quite good for bangladesh due to cheap price... Egypt has asked for technology transfer to be manufactured in egypt... Hasina has any other option? She needs 7 ac quickly for new base and there is no other option bro.



What option she has?

Well, if we build the appropriate infrastructure, support, overhauling ability and given that Russian after-sales support is good, we can get the Mig-35. But that'll take some time and money, even given that political football doesn't hinder it. After all, Hasina is a great fan of Russian birdies 

Experience with the MiG-29 was valuable. I believe that they should be upgraded as soon as possible. I don't know why it still isn't implemented. 

By the way, don't forget that the FC-1 and the FC-20 are powered by Russian engines 

I'd personally prefer a bird with AESA radar. We are small air force, so having good jets with up-to-date features is important. The MiG-35 and FC-20 (given that it is J-10B) fits well. I am not sure about the features of the FC-1 blk 2. It is rumored to have AESA.


----------



## TopCat

Zabanya said:


> The MBT-2000 and the AK are similar. The AK is a more advanced variant. *I doubt if the GoP would be willing to export its best technologies. I also doubt if the Pakistani variant is for export.*Bangladesh was interested in procuring T-84s. The T-90 also competed.
> T-84 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I think the reason for the decision to buy MBT-2000 was due to the fact that China provided favorable terms. It has always been an extremely reliable supplier. Also, the cost was also an issue.



Fiction???

AK competed in the bidding process. Pakistan also lobbied since long.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Zabanya said:


> What option she has?
> 
> Well, if we build the appropriate infrastructure, support, overhauling ability and given that Russian after-sales support is good, we can get the Mig-35. But that'll take some time and money, even given that political football doesn't hinder it. After all, Hasina is a great fan of Russian birdies
> 
> Experience with the MiG-29 was valuable. I believe that they should be upgraded as soon as possible. I don't know why it still isn't implemented.
> 
> By the way, don't forget that the FC-1 and the FC-20 are powered by Russian engines
> 
> I'd personally prefer a bird with AESA radar. We are small air force, so having good jets with up-to-date features is important. The MiG-35 and FC-20 (given that it is J-10B) fits well. I am not sure about the features of the FC-1 blk 2. It is rumored to have AESA.



Dude, for the new forward air base...she will probably end up getting F-7s.

It amazes me as i type but for some reason but our both governments never gave that much importance to air force. Same goes for helicopters and naval air arm, though the latter is gradually developing. Whereas, navy comparatively gets more attention and sometimes even more then the army. 

Hasina is dumb...does not understand what measures to be taken to build a strong defence force. I say put a military guy in chage...at least we will see some timely decisions being taken.


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

Faarhan said:


> As latest update is egypt has ordered 48 fc-1, i do think they will be quite good for bangladesh due to cheap price... Egypt has asked for technology transfer to be manufactured in egypt... Hasina has any other option? She needs 7 ac quickly for new base and there is no other option bro.



I am quite sure the way our economy is running, we can buy 48 FC-1 ourselves. But definitely our defence minister would think those nose-broken F-7s are superior!


Cheers!!!


----------



## kobiraaz

bd_4_ever said:


> I am quite sure the way our economy is running, we can buy 48 FC-1 ourselves. But definitely our defence minister would think those nose-broken F-7s are superior!
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



But F-7 no more in production. And mig-35 is still not ready i guess plus expensive.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Faarhan said:


> But F-7 no more in production. And mig-35 is still not ready i guess plus expensive.



Its good then. I dont want to F-7s anymore.

Mig-35 was never a realistic option. If it has to be Russian, we can try for Sukhois and more Mig-29s.


Cheers!!!


----------



## Roybot

Bangladesh should go for MIG-29 SMT and upgrade their existing ones to SMT level as well. Seems like the logical thing to do, since BAF is already operating them and they are quite cheap.


----------



## Zabaniyah

iajdani said:


> Fiction???
> 
> AK competed in the bidding process. Pakistan also lobbied since long.



Dear, Pakistan did not compete during the tender process. Please read up the matter before commenting.


----------



## Zabaniyah

bd_4_ever said:


> Its good then. I dont want to F-7s anymore.
> 
> Mig-35 was never a realistic option. If it has to be Russian, we can try for Sukhois and more Mig-29s.
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Why isn't the MiG-35 a realistic option? It is still cheaper than comparable fighters such as the F-18 Super Hornet and the Rafale. It comes with great features such as AESA radar, reduced RCS and better maintenance compared to the MiG-29.

The reason why BAF had been having trouble with the MiG-29 was due to inadequate funds. 

There was talk about procuring SU-30s, but the plan was dropped due to inadequate funds according to BD military sources. I agree, our air force is very much underfunded. 

We should also upgrade our existing MiG-29s to SMT level.

I still fail to understand why we bought F-7s back in the mid 2000s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

Zabanya said:


> Why isn't the MiG-35 a realistic option? It is still cheaper than comparable fighters such as the F-18 Super Hornet and the Rafale. It comes with great features such as AESA radar, reduced RCS and better maintenance compared to the MiG-29.
> 
> The reason why BAF had been having trouble with the MiG-29 was due to inadequate funds.
> 
> There was talk about procuring SU-30s, but the plan was dropped due to inadequate funds according to BD military sources. I agree, our air force is very much underfunded.
> 
> We should also upgrade our existing MiG-29s to SMT level.
> 
> I still fail to understand why we bought F-7s back in the mid 2000s.



You buy F-7s while you have other better choices only when you have a worn-out, white haired moron sitting on the defence minister's position. We do not have any problems of funding man...we have the cash and expertise to run and maintain better planes. There are reasons why Hasina spent so heavily on the navy and army in her present tenure and one of them is availability of funds. 

Lack of importance to air force is beyond my comprehending ability. We get billions each year from remittance and from UN missions. Taking out $50 million-1 billion each year from there and using it to modernize any of the forces is easily achievable.

However, SU-30 is still an option if we do not go for JF-17. Given both govts. have good relations with China, J-10 could also be procured in big quantity. F-7BGs can be kept for ground attack or intercepting role. Ideally, i would like to see BAF's inventory with JF-17s, J-10s and 1 of Russian planes Mig-29SMT/SU-30. 

About Mig-35, i assumed that its maintenance cost would be higher. Thanks for correcting.


Cheers!!!


----------



## Zabaniyah

bd_4_ever said:


> You buy F-7s while you have other better choices only when you have a worn-out, white haired moron sitting on the defence minister's position. We do not have any problems of funding man...we have the cash and expertise to run and maintain better planes. There are reasons why Hasina spent so heavily on the navy and army in her present tenure and one of them is availability of funds.
> 
> Lack of importance to air force is beyond my comprehending ability. We get billions each year from remittance and from UN missions. Taking out $50 million-1 billion each year from there and using it to modernize any of the forces is easily achievable.
> 
> However, SU-30 is still an option if we do not go for JF-17. Given both govts. have good relations with China, J-10 could also be procured in big quantity. F-7BGs can be kept for ground attack or intercepting role. Ideally, i would like to see BAF's inventory with JF-17s, J-10s and 1 of Russian planes Mig-29SMT/SU-30.
> 
> About Mig-35, i assumed that its maintenance cost would be higher. Thanks for correcting.
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Here's an interesting read as far as the MiG-35 goes:
- MiG-35/MiG-35D

I don't think that remittance from UN missions are enough to run a military. 

But BAF might actually have to look into it by carrying out trails and compare it to different aircraft of its class.

The F-7 is an interceptor, and can perform limited CAS (close air support). The JF-17 is a good aircraft for the CAS role. The J-10 is good for air-superiority and deep strike missions.

The SU-30, like the SU-27 and F-15 are a heavier class of fighters. That means, they are more maintenance intensive compared to lighter ones such as the F-16, J-10 and MiG-29. Would that be in the interests of the BAF? I doubt it. Single engined aircraft are always less maintenance intensive. The F-16 and J-10B come into mind. 

According sources, the SU-27 approximately costs $7,000/flight hour. Whereas, the F-15 costs a whooping $17,000/flight hour. 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ing-operating-fighters-its-effects-sales.html

But, it is difficult to calculate exact operating costs. Many factors come into play. One major factor is the mean time taken between engine overhauls.

Here is interesting point made by chogy, a former USAF F-15C pilot:


> Very true in that the reliability and time between overhauls is a HUGE part of a cost. Early jet engines were good for 20 hours or less. Modern engines can easily run for 4,000 hours or more before needing major work. Compare this to even the very best piston engines which will fail long before 2,500 hours.
> 
> So if Jet engine "A" works reliably for 4,000 hours and costs 10 million $$, and Engine "B" costs 3 million $$ but is good for only 750 hours and breaks down all the time, engine "A" is probably a much better choice, despite the higher cost. To fully overhaul a jet engine might cost 35% to 65% of the original cost.



So, whatever the costs we incur regarding the engines, it depends just on how many sorties we carry out. Having good engines, regardless if Eastern or Western, it should always meet BAF's operational requirements. 

If you ask me, I'd really eye for the FC-20 (hopefully J-10B which has AESA) or the F-16 blk 60 (given that USA is willing to offer) when it comes to procuring new aircraft. 

Air force should be sufficient, but not the most important. The army and especially the navy are the most important wings of our military. Even if we had 500 F-22s, larger neighbors like Myanmar and India still won't be afraid. We are a small country after all. Therefore, Hasina's focus on army and navy is valid. But still, our air force is grossly underfunded. There were rumors that our MiGs cannibalized one another. This shows poor funding coupled with poor after-sales support from the Russians. Although, it is said that the after-sales support is improving. 

Regarding our army, training is good, but equipment compared to India, Pakistan, China or even Myanmar - a bit lacking. This similarly applies to the navy, accept SWADS.

Regarding money, I agree that we do have it. It is just that it is not prioritized properly. 

Fun fact: Majority of Bangladesh's rich pay little or no taxes. Especially one of those who become 'unknowingly' rich  

I met one professor who said that the taxes he pays are much higher than the ones paid by those 'unknowingly' rich people 

It is sad, but true


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

BNS OSMAN F-18.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mil-avia

*Very large photo of the cannon in Lalbagh Fort of Old Dhaka, 1500 x 1250 pixels :*






*Related photos and shortcuts in post # 997*


----------



## kobiraaz

RAJENDRAPUR, Gazipur, Sept 11 (BSS)- Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina today said that Bangladesh Army would be turned into a modern, efficient and effective force by 2030 as it has adopted a Forces Goal 2030. "We are implementing Vision 2021, while Bangladesh Army has adopted a Forces Goal 2030 to transform it into a modern, efficient and time-befitting force in line with the vision," she said while presenting the National Standard Award to the Ordnance Centre and School at Rajendrapur Cantonment Parade Ground here this morning. The Prime Minister said a 'doctrine of unconventional warfare' has been formulated by utilizing the experiences the Bangalee nation gathered through the great War of Liberation, while a database is being prepared by collecting area-based data which will be turned into a coordinated training and exercise in phases.


----------



## kobiraaz

The Prime Minister said after assuming office this time, her government has undertaken initiatives to modernize the every force. "We have increased the operational capacity of Bangladesh Army by purchasing modern weapons side by side with establishing an Air Defence Regiment," she said. The Prime Minister said automatic rifles are being produced in the country's ordnance factory, while the infantry unit is being strengthened through modern weapons and equipment. She said engineer construction battalions are being reorganized so that they can do big civil works maintaining quality. "We have raised the quality of the food of the soldiers, while their housing problems are being solved," she said. Sheikh Hasina said two offshore patrol vessels and two hydrographic survey vessels have been added to the Bangladesh Navy side by side with setting up a new air base in Cox's Bazar. She said new fighter planes, helicopters and air defence radar are being procured. "We have also increased the infrastructure and manpower in the CMHs to raise the area of the services."


----------



## kobiraaz

The Prime Minister said after assuming office this time, her government has undertaken initiatives to modernize the every force. "We have increased the operational capacity of Bangladesh Army by purchasing modern weapons side by side with establishing an Air Defence Regiment," she said. The Prime Minister said automatic rifles are being produced in the country's ordnance factory, while the infantry unit is being strengthened through modern weapons and equipment. She said engineer construction battalions are being reorganized so that they can do big civil works maintaining quality. "We have raised the quality of the food of the soldiers, while their housing problems are being solved," she said. Sheikh Hasina said two offshore patrol vessels and two hydrographic survey vessels have been added to the Bangladesh Navy side by side with setting up a new air base in Cox's Bazar. *She said new fighter planes, helicopters and air defence radar are being procured.* "We have also increased the infrastructure and manpower in the CMHs to raise the area of the services."


----------



## Zabaniyah

^^^What kind of 'fighter planes'? Please, don't let it be more MiGs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Faarhan said:


>



*What is the English word for kash-phul ?*


----------



## kobiraaz

mil-avia said:


> *What is the English word for kash-phul ?*


 
kans grass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

Faarhan said:


> As latest update is egypt has ordered 48 fc-1,



Link Source please.

Egypt has not ordered FC-1 yet not a single one.

GB


----------



## kobiraaz

garibnawaz said:


> Link Source please.
> 
> Egypt has not ordered FC-1 yet not a single one.
> 
> GB


www.defence.pk/forums/jf-17-thunder/83453-good-news-jf17-fc-1-sure-sell-second-country.html


----------



## garibnawaz

Faarhan said:


> www.defence.pk/forums/jf-17-thunder/83453-good-news-jf17-fc-1-sure-sell-second-country.html



Is sure to sell and has placed order are two different meanings.

As usual lie and propaganda from you.

Your post clearly says Egypt has placed order for 48 JF-17's now your link describes probability.

and the link does not even says Egypt. Everyone is guessing there.

and you are the one who question my English.

Pathetic. Just Pathetic.

GB

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------

[/COLOR]


----------



## mil-avia

*A heavy artillery shell and other weapons and ammo recovered by Police from under a pond in Rupganj area near Dhaka early 2007 :






Related photos and shortcuts in post # 16 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

asad71 said:


> 1.BD is surrounded by nuclear nations. China, India, USA and Burma coming up. Therefore, BD needs to think about her nuclear def options. Acquiring nuclear weapons herself? Tying up with someone for a nuclear shield?
> 
> 2. BD has good scientists within the country and overseas. FYI, Pak Atomic plants, Def Science Research Organization and ISPRO(?) had major input by Bengalee scientists.



*Bangladeshi engineers built, commissioned and operated nuclear reactors in Pakistan, Argentina, Romania and South Korea (post # 118 of another thread)



[URL="http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=155349391197321&set=a.155347184530875.42063.155346754530918&type=1&pid=380176&id=155346754530918"]Bangladesh Atomic Energy Commission BAEC logo :


[/URL]



3 mega-watt TRIGA Mark II Research Reactor operated by Bangladesh Atomic Energy Research Establishment (AERE) :







Reactor Operation & Maintenance Unit of AERE :



 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Shells of two rocket launchers used in the war of 1971 were found in an abandoned state by a peasant from the bank of the river Kapotakkha in Jhenaidah district on 17 January 2011, recovered by the local police of Kotchandpur area after they were informed about the matter (Source: The Daily Mathabhanga, 980 × 629 pixels) : 

 


A very tiny photo of these two shells was earlier shared in post # 995 / another related 1971 war photo in # 656 /* *other related photos in posts # 995, # 996, # 997, # 1049 and # 1059*


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

charger launcher....






---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------

double barrel gun





---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------

call sign P-812 BNS Nirbhoy






---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------

radar

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh (March 17, 2010) Bangladesh navy sailors observe minesweeping operations aboard the mine-counter measures ship USS Patriot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*GOING TO CONGO ( PHOTO TAKEN YESTERDAY)
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*An operative of the notorious Rakkhi Bahini guards grain sacks moving through Dacca (old spelling of Dhaka), Bangladesh 1 July 1975; Rakkhi Bahini was basically a terrorist paramilitary outfit set up the then dictator Sheikh Mujib in an attempt to ensure his own corrupt clan's political power and to kill several thousands of political opponents (several thousands were killed), this outfit was abolished in late 1975 few months after this photo was shot by another successor govt :*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Tunisian Army soldiers and border guards prepare to accept Bangladeshi migrant workers fleeing from Libya to Tunisia on March 2, 2011 in Ras Jdir, Tunisia. Government forces are mounting counter-offensives against the anti-regime opposition, which has taken control of the eastern half of Libya. Bangladeshis are among the 90,000 migrant workers that have left Libya through this remote border, among the nearly 200,000 that have so far left Libya since unrest began in mid-February :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Photo display about three forces on the outer wall of Bangladesh Military Museum near (few hundred metres away) the southern end of Tejgaon AFB runway : 

 


Related photos in post # 268 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*Course gathering of 25th BMA Long Course held on 24th of January 2008 in Station Officers' Mess 'C', Dhaka Cantonment military base, 1152 x 864 pixels : 

 



Related BMA photo and shortcut in post # 254 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*An Evaluation of the Armour Battles during the 1971 War of Liberation of Bangladesh


Related link : post # 1061*


----------



## mil-avia

mil-avia said:


> *Bangladesh FPU (Formed Police Unit) personnel inside their APC in Sudan :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo shot by : Albert Gonzalez Farran
> 
> *This APC is probably the same model like the ones owned by RAB. *


 *Armoured vehicles of FPU peacekeepers and of RAB are really the same, i.e., both forces have ZFB-05 vehicles. Found the following image a short while ago :








Vehicle photo of RAB shared earlier :



 




Related link : post # 33 of another thread*


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*UN peacekeepers from Bangladesh earn $500m annually*


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*
Palestinians in BNS BANGABANDHU... there must be a deal between middle east and Bangladesh About Palestine MILITARY. *





---------- Post added at 01:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------

*A PALESTINIAN officer explaining 1973 war scenario to Bangladeshi Cadets *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

HJ-8 Anti tank.

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------







BAF A-5 Fantan and F-7 with USN F-18 Hornets.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Zabanya said:


> HJ-8 Anti tank.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAF A-5 Fantan and F-7 with USN F-18 Hornets.



Is that the TOW in the first picture?


----------



## Zabaniyah

GHOST RIDER said:


> Is that the TOW in the first picture?



We don't use the US-made TOW. This one is apparently the Pakistani variant of the Chinese HJ-8 (which is a derivative from the Russian Red Arrow AT).


----------



## mil-avia

Faarhan said:


> *A PALESTINIAN officer explaining 1973 war scenario to Bangladeshi Cadets *


 *This photo shot was inside Defence Services Command and Staff College (DSCSC) auditorium hall.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Insignia of Defence Services Command and Staff College (DSCSC) :*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

i curse myself for not trying army.. I don't like my present blah blah, this forum gives me little bit of relief! :-(

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> i curse myself for not trying army.. I don't like my present blah blah, this forum gives me little bit of relief! :-(



Myself wanted to be in the air force since my childhood. But it just isn't like the good old days of the Pakistan-era. Being a pilot in the PAF was a grand job (and still is). 

At the moment, it is very limited and way too much politics there.


----------



## mil-avia

*Sena Mosque inside Dhaka military base, 1553 x 1199 pixels :*


----------



## mil-avia

*"Dummy" tank and jet aircraft in Chour-haas (&#2458;&#2508;&#2524;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488 intersection of Kushtia town :*


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Special Security Force*






---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

Why have you presented BN after BAF? Its looking odd to me.


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

BNS BANGABANDHU

Displacement: 2,370 tones
Length: 103.7m
Beam: 12.5m
Draught: 3.8m
Propulsion: CODAD: 4 SEMT-Pielstick 12V PA6V280 STC diesels; 22,501 hp (16.78 MW) sustained; 2 x shafts
Speed: 25 knots (46 km/h)
Range: 4,000 n miles
Complement: 186 (16 officers)

Electronic warfare and decoys:
ESM:Racal Cutlass 242; intercept
ECM:Racal Scorpion; jammer

Armament:4 x Otomat Mk. II Block IV AShM; 8 x FM-90N SAM; 1 x Otobreda 76 mm/62 Super Rapid; 4 x Otobreda 40 mm/70 (2 twin) compact CIWS; 6(2 triple) x 324 mm B-515 tubes - Whitehead A244S; 2 x Super Barricade chaff launchers

Aircraft carried:1 x Hangar, 1 x Agusta-Westland AW109 Power ASW/SAR Helicopter

Nickname:BNS BB

---------- Post added at 04:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

---------- Post added at 04:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 AM ----------

*SY-1A Fired from BNS OSMAN*

In the year 2008 SY-1A was replaced by C-802 from BNS OSMAN






---------- Post added at 04:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 AM ----------

C-802 fired From BNS OSMAN






---------- Post added at 04:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 AM ----------

C-802 fired From BNS OSMAN






---------- Post added at 04:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 AM ----------

C-802 fired From BNS OSMAN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*About the old Missile of BNS OSMAN*

*SY-1*

This is the original Chinese version of Soviet P-15 Termit missile, and the first was SY-1, produced at Factory 320 (the Nanchang Aircraft Factory [&#21335;&#26124;&#39134;&#26426;&#21046;&#36896;&#21378;]);; Chinese sources identify the designers as Li Tongli and Lu Lin. The main difference between P-15 Termit and SY-1 missiles is that the unreliable aneroid altimeter of P-15 Termit was replaced by a much more reliable radar altimeter in SY-1. The successor of SY-1, designed by Peng Lisheng (&#24429;&#21382;&#29983 and designated as SY-1A, had a mono-pulse terminal guidance radar seeker replacing the original conical scanning radar seeker. The missile received a NATO reporting name CSS-N-1 Scrubbrush.

The missile has been upgraded to be air-launched, and the air-launched version is known as C-601, which is the first air-launched anti-ship missile in China. The missile received a NATO reporting name CAS-1 Kraken. It was used by Iraqi H-6 during Iran-Iraq War.

Specifications:
Length: 6.55 metre
Diameter: 0.76 metre
Wingspan: 2.4 metre
Weight: 2,095 kg
Warhead: 513 kg shaped charge high explosive
Propulsion: One liquid rocket engine and one solid rocket booster
Speed: Mach 0.8
Range: 150 km [1]
Cruising altitude: < 20 meters
Guidance: Inertial + active conical scanning terminal guidance radar (SY-1); or inertial + monopulse active radar (SY-1A)
Single-shot kill probability: 70%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*C-802*


*Type* :	Anti-ship missile

*Place of origin* :	People's Republic of China

*Service history* : In service	1989- present

*Used by * :
*Algerian National Navy*  Arms three Djebel Chenoua corvettes
*Bangladesh Navy*  Arms the frigate BNS Osman.
*People's Liberation Army Navy* - In service with the PLAN
*Indonesian Navy*  Arms the FPB 57 Nav 5 fast attack craft (license-built Albatros class FAC).
*Islamic Republic of Iran Navy*  Iran reportedly possesses 60 of the YJ-82, deployed in coastal batteries at Qeshm Island. Iran originally ordered 150 of the YJ-82 in the immediate aftermath of the 1991 Persian Gulf War, but due to American pressure, the Chinese suspended shipments of the missile to Iran in 1996 after 60 were delivered. It is also suggested that China exported 15 patrol boats equipped with these missiles to Iran. A version of the C-802 is called the Noor.
*Pakistan Navy*  Arms the F-22P Zulfiquar class frigates and Jalalat II class FAC.
*Pakistan Air Force*  Arms the JF-17 Thunder multirole combat aircraft 
*Myanmar Navy*  Arms the Nawarat class corvette and fast attack craft.
*Royal Thai Navy*  Replaced C-801/YJ-81 with C-802/YJ-82, arming the Type 053HT class frigates.
*Liban - Hezbollah * used during the 2006 Liban war against an Israeli military ship : INS HANIT


*Production history*

*Manufacturer* :	China Haiying Electromechanical Technology Academy (&#20013;&#22269;&#28023;&#40560;&#26426;&#30005;&#25216;&#26415;&#30740;&#31350;&#38498


*Specifications*

*Weight* : 715 kg
*Length* : 6.392 m
*Diameter* :36 cm

*Warhead* : 165 kg time-delayed semi-armour-piercing high-explosive

*Engine* : turbojet engine

*Wingspan* : 1.22 m (unfolded); 0.72 m (folded)

*Operational range* : ~500 km (C-805); 350+ km (C-803); 180 km (C-802A); 120 km (C-802)

*Flight altitude* : 3-5 m (attacking); 5-7 m (cruising)

*Speed* : Mach 0.9[1]

*Guidance system* : Inertial and terminal active radar

*Launch platform*: ground-based vehicles, naval ships, fixed-wing aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Crossing the Line Ceremonies*

*Crossing the Line Ceremonies observed when a ship crosses the Equator. All members of the crew regardless of age or rank who have not crossed the equator before must take part in the initiation ritual. The ceremony has changed little since the 18th century and still remains in today's navies.*

*Following picture is of a such ceremony which was observed onboard the then BNS KHALID BIN WALID while sailed out to participate in the EX FEROCIOUS FALCON.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Commanding Officer of the then BNS KHALID BIN WALID enjoying the ceremony with his officers and crews.*






---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------

*Commanding Officer of the then BNS KHALID BIN WALID enjoying the ceremony with his officers and crews.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

COMBAN said:


> Why have you presented BN after BAF? It&#8217;s looking odd to me.



looks like you are related to Navy !Anyway thanks for cool pictures...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

Faarhan said:


>



Is it a joint exercise with the indians? Cos the men behind are wearing different coloured fatigues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

What are they doing in the other side of the border? BDR are in the behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

banglarmanush said:


> Is it a joint exercise with the indians? Cos the men behind are wearing different coloured fatigues


Its BDR AND ARMY together... I guess they sneaked into their territory ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Looks like Bullet proof jackets r not a standard issue of bd army?and the tin helmets r also not replaced.


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Looks like Bullet proof jackets r not a standard issue of bd army?and the tin helmets r also not replaced.



you are watching their fun time photos.....

This was during BDR Mutiny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

Faarhan said:


>


 
It looks like Rajendrapur Firing butte.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

. ................................................................................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Wreaths laid on the platform of Eternal Flame on the Armed Forces Day of 2010.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*BNS NIRBHOY*

*BNS NIRBHOY, Hainan class submarine chaser. BNS NIRBHOY was the first to notice the setup of illegal gas rig by Myanmar in the year 2008.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*BNS NIRBHOY guarding national treasure (Shangu Gas Rig).*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*BN Cadets are rolling on mud on a training session.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*BN cadets are inaugurating a cultural program by igniting signal flares.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*BNS BARKAT - Haizhui Class Coastal Patrol Craft. In war and Peace, Invincible at Sea.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*BNS BARKAT is being replenished at sea.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Defender class high speed boat*






---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------

*Transit Marker near Marine Academy.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*'Hands to Action Station' (In some navies they call it 'Hands to Battle Station'). 'Hands to Action Station' is called to go into the highest alert state.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*A small craft of BN busy to clear the area of firing (Keeping away the fishing vessels).*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*BNFD SUNDARBAN
*
*AN OPV (Offshore Patrol Vessel) and a FAC (Fast Attack Craft) of BN on BNFD SUNDARBAN (BNFD - Bangladesh Navy Floating Dock).
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*'BAF Shaheen College, Dhaka' an educational Institute governed by BAF. Funded in 1960.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

these photos were taken by you or you collected those??? @ comban

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## princeraihan

Really awesome pics. Thank you so very much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

Faarhan said:


> these photos were taken by you or you collected those??? @ comban


 
Most of them are taken by me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

COMBAN said:


> *Defender class high speed boat*




BN will shortly procure an additional 33 units of new High Speed Boats for its Coast Guard. See the link below. It does not specify the origin of the boats. However, considering US position on the supply of patrol boats, I expect these ones to be of Defender Class.

??????????? ??? ???? ??? ??? ??????? ???: ????????????????? - ????? ???

&#2453;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2537;&#2537;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2489;&#2482; &#2476;&#2507;&#2463; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;: &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;
&#2478;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; (&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480;&#2489;&#2494;&#2463 &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; | &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;: &#2535;&#2542;-&#2535;&#2535;-&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2535;

&#2535; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;ShareThis« &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; 

&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2458;&#2482;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2441;&#2474;&#2453;&#2498;&#2482;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2451; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2537;&#2537;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2463;&#2489;&#2482; &#2476;&#2507;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478; &#2460;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2451; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2441;&#2463; &#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2507;&#2470;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2438;&#2460; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478; &#2460;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2447; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; 
&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2507;&#2470;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507;&#2455;&#2468; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2463;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2536;&#2537; &#2447;&#2453;&#2480; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;-&#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2465;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

COMBAN said:


> *Defender class high speed boat*




BN has started to procure 33 units new High Speed Boats for its Coast Guard. See the link below. It does not say the new ones will be Defender class. However, I expect these to be Defender Class.

??????????? ??? ???? ??? ??? ??????? ???: ????????????????? - ????? ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

princeraihan said:


> Really awesome pics. Thank you so very much


 
Thank you for your appreciation.


----------



## Avisheik

Comban bro, you work for the navy  ??


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

banglarmanush said:


> Comban bro, you work for the navy  ??


 
COMBAN - COMMODORE COMMANDING BN FLOTILLA


----------



## monitor

Date of Birth: February 25 

About COMBAN
Biography
I am the fleet commander of BN Flotilla
Location
Chittagong
Interests
Bloging
*Occupation*
*COMBAN*
Country Flags
Bangladesh
Location Flags
Bangladesh
Contact
This Page:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/members/36610comban.html

Instant Messaging

Send an Instant Message to COMBAN Using...
*Yahoo! amar_nam_nai@yahoo.com*
&#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2439; &#2472;&#2503;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; ?


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

monitor said:


> Date of Birth: February 25
> 
> About COMBAN
> Biography
> I am the fleet commander of BN Flotilla
> Location
> Chittagong
> Interests
> Bloging
> *Occupation*
> *COMBAN*
> Country Flags
> Bangladesh
> Location Flags
> Bangladesh
> Contact
> This Page:
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/members/36610comban.html
> 
> Instant Messaging
> 
> Send an Instant Message to COMBAN Using...
> *Yahoo! amar_nam_nai@yahoo.com*
> &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2439; &#2472;&#2503;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; ?


 
&#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

COMBAN said:


> &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;?



&#2454;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; ! &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507; &#2541;&#2541; &#2472;&#2434; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2478;&#2480;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2434;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

monitor said:


> &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; ! &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507; &#2541;&#2541; &#2472;&#2434; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2478;&#2480;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2434;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;


 
&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

monitor said:


> &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; ! &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507; &#2541;&#2541; &#2472;&#2434; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2478;&#2480;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2434;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;


 
&#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2489;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2439;&#2460;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

nice. i visited your blog.... good going Man. Need more patriotic people like you in Military..... Some people from inside and outside wants to weaken Bangladesh....... &#2472;&#2454; &#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaheb

*Bangladesh Air Force is considering Mig-29CMT/Su-30/F-16/JAS-39 as their next generation fighter aircraft:*

*According to information published in the journal «Jane's Defence Weekly»*, became aware that Shah Mohammad Ziaur Rahman (Marshal and Chief of Air Staff, Bangladesh), said at an international conference in London on 2011 that his country intends to buy 16 brand new F-7BGI fighter jets from China. Their preparation is expected in 2012. Details of the contract on purchase of F-7BGI aircraft, remained undisclosed. It is assumed that these will replace the outdated fighter bombers A-5C, now in the service.

Based on statements by the commander of Air Force Staff of Bangladesh, an improved version of F-7 the F-7BGI, created by a Chinese company, known as the Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group, characterized the best on-board equipment. There is a control stick HOTAS, three indicators (multi-) in the cockpit and one on the windshield. Weapon system includes bombs (guided) capable of induced by GPS. Judging from these descriptions, we can safely conclude that, in a sense, the production of the MiG-21 does not stop now.

It should be noted that the Bangladesh Air Force in 2006, has received 16 fighters of earlier versions grade F-7BG, who produced all the same Chinese company, as well as four combat-capable aircraft grade FT-7BG. A little earlier, from 1989 to 2000, the air force acquired an additional 16 fighters marks F-7MB, and 8 training version FT-7MB. Incidentally, today in the ranks stay single machine (23sht.) and 8 trainers. And all of them are registered for the squadrons of 35 and 5 on the Dhaka-Kurmitola Air Base.

According to Shah Mohammad Ziaur Marshal Rahman, *the purchase of aircraft F-7BGI will be for a transitional period, because in the next 13-15 years, the Air Force intends to acquire a new generation of fighters (32 aircraft). The options being considered is the MiG-29CMT, Lockheed Martin F-16 and Su-30 and the Saab JAS-39*. In addition, the Air Force plans to upgrade 8 MiG-29 that were purchased back in 1999, and of course, buy *a new trainer for advanced training in order to replace the existing L-39.*


----------



## punisher

Major Shaheb said:


> *Bangladesh Air Force is considering Mig-29CMT/Su-30/F-16/JAS-39 as their next generation fighter aircraft:*
> 
> *According to information published in the journal «Jane's Defence Weekly»*, became aware that Shah Mohammad Ziaur Rahman (Marshal and Chief of Air Staff, Bangladesh), said at an international conference in London on 2011 that his country intends to buy 16 brand new F-7BGI fighter jets from China. Their preparation is expected in 2012. Details of the contract on purchase of F-7BGI aircraft, remained undisclosed. It is assumed that these will replace the outdated fighter bombers A-5C, now in the service.
> 
> Based on statements by the commander of Air Force Staff of Bangladesh, an improved version of F-7 the F-7BGI, created by a Chinese company, known as the Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group, characterized the best on-board equipment. There is a control stick HOTAS, three indicators (multi-) in the cockpit and one on the windshield. Weapon system includes bombs (guided) capable of induced by GPS. Judging from these descriptions, we can safely conclude that, in a sense, the production of the MiG-21 does not stop now.
> 
> It should be noted that the Bangladesh Air Force in 2006, has received 16 fighters of earlier versions grade F-7BG, who produced all the same Chinese company, as well as four combat-capable aircraft grade FT-7BG. A little earlier, from 1989 to 2000, the air force acquired an additional 16 fighters marks F-7MB, and 8 training version FT-7MB. Incidentally, today in the ranks stay single machine (23sht.) and 8 trainers. And all of them are registered for the squadrons of 35 and 5 on the Dhaka-Kurmitola Air Base.
> 
> According to Shah Mohammad Ziaur Marshal Rahman, *the purchase of aircraft F-7BGI will be for a transitional period, because in the next 13-15 years, the Air Force intends to acquire a new generation of fighters (32 aircraft). The options being considered is the MiG-29CMT, Lockheed Martin F-16 and Su-30 and the Saab JAS-39*. In addition, the Air Force plans to upgrade 8 MiG-29 that were purchased back in 1999, and of course, buy *a new trainer for advanced training in order to replace the existing L-39.*




BAF can't afford or maintain Su-30.


----------



## Major Shaheb

Well, lets wait and see. Coz, in about 10+ year you will see BAF purchase & maintain Su-30. Just analyze the Bangladesh defense procurement pattern of AL govt., you will see their is no other option but Su-30.

If you fail to come to the conclusion that BAF is actually buying su-30, then just ask me. I will show you how, why, when etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaheb

Regarding Jet trainers, when BAF is considering Fighters like Mig-29CMT/SU-30/F-16/JAS-39, The trainers for these wont be anything better than L-159 Alca.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punisher

Major Shaheb said:


> Well, lets wait and see. Coz, in about 10+ year you will see BAF purchase & maintain Su-30. Just analyze the Bangladesh defense procurement pattern of AL govt., you will see their is no other option but Su-30.
> 
> If you fail to come to the conclusion that BAF is actually buying su-30, then just ask me. I will show you how, why, when etc..



lol i have work to do. who will remember you after 10 years.

su-30 needs heavy maintains. which BAF can't afford. you are so speculative


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*imageshack.us, use.com, picturepush.com and freeimagehosting.net allow users image upload and sharing without registration. The first and second sites allow slideshow sharing without registration.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Faarhan said:


>



Whats with the helmet? Red Star?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

roy_gourav said:


> Whats with the helmet? Red Star?



Us are Communists!


----------



## kobiraaz

i don't know the reason.... Maybe there were chinese soldiers with him.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


>





Faarhan said:


>



Now who said sniper training was easy?

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Bludgeon said:


> Now who said sniper training was easy?



put your palm on a table........ Just raise your thumb upwards.... Hold it . If you see a lil bit tremor, you are not eligible for becoming a sniper  Get lost Cadet

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> put your palm on a table........ Just raise your thumb upwards.... Hold it . If you see a lil bit tremor, you are not eligible for becoming a sniper  Get lost Cadet



But, I'm going for being a pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Faarhan said:


>



Where is pillar number 2200 any idea?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Nice pics, BD should have some mutual training exercises with Pakistan.
Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

By watching the Bangladesh Army training pictures, I have a feeling that they regularly take guerrilla warfare trainings in addition to the convetional trainings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Cool_Soldier said:


> Nice pics, BD should have some mutual training exercises with Pakistan.
> Good luck.



Bangladesh Army has adopted the training standard of Pakistan Army. Repatriated officers and Jawans took care after 1971, and specially after 1975, that their training for the new recruits do not go below the level of training they themselves had received when they were recruited in the PA. I hope, someday BA and PA take training together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

eastwatch said:


> Bangladesh Army has adopted the training standard of Pakistan Army. Repatriated officers and Jawans took care after 1971, and specially after 1975, that their training for the new recruits do not go below the level of training they themselves had received when they were recruited in the PA. I hope, someday BA and PA take training together.



Not to mention that their formal uniforms and armed forces logo look nearly identical.


----------



## bd_4_ever

eastwatch said:


> By watching the Bangladesh Army training pictures, I have a feeling that they regularly take guerrilla warfare trainings in addition to the convetional trainings.



Yes bro, that is true. Our army is well aware that we cannot sustain in a proper war for more then 3 weeks (at max). Therefore, guerrilla warfare is the only way to turn the tides, if its possible that is.


Cheers!!!


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

Faarhan said:


> Where is pillar number 2200 any idea?


 
For a moment I thought it was a headstone !!


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

do any of you have information, pictures or video by any chance of bangladeshi seals or commandos?

What is the difference between seals and commandoes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Lighting_Fighter said:


> do any of you have information, pictures or video by any chance of bangladeshi seals or commandos?
> 
> What is the difference between seals and commandoes?



We have SWADS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

eastwatch said:


> By watching the Bangladesh Army training pictures, I have a feeling that they regularly take guerrilla warfare trainings in addition to the convetional trainings.



Since BD army is a proffesional army, this kind of warfare cannot be classified as guerilla warfare, it is classfied as jungle warfare. That means getting to know the terrain well

Guerilla warfare tactic is rarely used by proffesional military.

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




Lighting_Fighter said:


> do any of you have information, pictures or video by any chance of bangladeshi seals or commandos?
> 
> What is the difference between seals and commandoes?



Look for the bd-us joint exercise thread. There are pics of SWADS in action there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------




Lighting_Fighter said:


> do any of you have information, pictures or video by any chance of bangladeshi seals or commandos?
> 
> What is the difference between seals and commandoes?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

Faarhan said:


>



Now thats a camouflage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

yup it in deed hehehehe one of the toughest job in military to be a sniper it is all about patients and accuracy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

_The Army Chief Bangladesh, Gen. Md. Abdul Mubeen, meeting the Chief of Army Staff, Gen. V.K. Singh, in New Delhi on December 01, 2011._







_The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal N.A.K. Browne presenting a memento to the Chief of the Army Staff, Bangladesh, General Mohammed Abdul Mubeen, in New Delhi on December 01, 2011._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

Why is our chief always carrying around a stick?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Bludgeon said:


> Why is our chief always carrying around a stick?



Its a swagger stick. Tradition i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Bangladesh Armed Forces Modernisation Highlights - 2011 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

According to the Asian Military Review (May 2011) the Bangladesh Navy is interested in 3 South Korean Pohang class frigates and two F-22 frigates. Jane's claims that the Bangladesh Navy procured two Jiangwei II (Type 053H3) frigates in their latest report!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

asad71 said:


> According to the Asian Military Review (May 2011) the Bangladesh Navy is interested in 3 South Korean Pohang class frigates and two F-22 frigates. Jane's claims that the Bangladesh Navy procured two Jiangwei II (Type 053H3) frigates in their latest report!



All branches of Bangladesh armed forces are very very secretive in their purchase of heavy weapons. So, we have to depend upon all those piecemesal reports in the foreign press to get information. It seems that all the branches are getting stronger year after year. The five new missile frigates are a necessity, but we also need destroyers and submarines. I think, one submarine diesel-electric, has already been ordered this fiscal.

BoB is holding a few hundred billions worth of resource. We should spend $10 billion now on arms so that the wealth is not stolen by our two greedy and poor neighbouring countries. I must give credit to this AL govt for making timely purchases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

wow our are ordering and on the purchaser a lot of arms for us it is a lot


----------



## bd_4_ever

asad71 said:


> According to the Asian Military Review (May 2011) the Bangladesh Navy is interested in 3 South Korean Pohang class frigates and two F-22 frigates. Jane's claims that the Bangladesh Navy procured two Jiangwei II (Type 053H3) frigates in their latest report!



That is a great news Asad. Could you please post the link or copy paste the Review or Jane's article. Would be much appreciated!


Cheers!!!


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Students of BAF Shaheen College Dhaka are performing on stage on their last day at school. BAF Shaheen College is governed by Bangladesh Air Force. It has all the facilities for the students of Play Group to Graduation level.*


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*A BNCC Cadet posing with her friends for photograph. The objectives of BNCC are as following:

# To provide military training to young men and women so as to stimulate their interest for the defence of the country.

# To provide disciplined volunteers for national development programmes and during national calamities.

# To provide a second line defence in face of external aggression. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Admin Building of Military Institute of Science and Technology (MIST).*






Military Institute of Science and Technology (MIST), the pioneer Technical Institutes of Armed Forces, started its journey from 19 April 1998. It was the visionary leadership of the Honourable Prime Minister of Peoples Republic of Bangladesh Sheikh Hasina to establish a Technical Institute of Armed Forces. Accordingly, the Honourable Prime Minister, Peoples Republic of Bangladesh, Sheikh Hasina unveiled the Foundation Plaque on 19 April 1998. MIST is located at Mirpur Cantonment, which is on the northwest of Dhaka City. Mirpur Cantonment is well known to be as an Education Village of Bangladesh Armed Forces, a hub of knowledge for military and civil professionals. First Academic Program at MIST was launched on 31 January 1999 with the maiden batch of Civil Engineering (CE). The pioneer batch comprised of only military students. Computer Science & Engineering (CSE) Program got underway from February 2000. Following those Programs, Electrical, Electronic & Communication Engineering (EECE) and Mechanical Engineering (ME) Programs including induction of Civil Students (both male and female) to various disciplines started from the session 2002-2003. Aeronautical Engineering (AE) program started at MIST from Academic Session 2008-2009. Foreign students from Sri Lanka were admitted for the first time in the same Academic Session. Presently students from Maldives, Palestine and Afghanistan are also studying different Engineering Programs in five Engineering Departments. MIST enters into the domain of Online Admission System since 06 Sep 2010. It was inaugurated by Major General Tarique Ahmed Siddique, rcds, psc (Retd), Defence Adviser to the Honourable Prime Minister. MIST envisages creating facilities for military as well as civil students from home and abroad dedicated to pursue standard curriculum leading to Graduation Degree. As an Institution without any gender biasness, MIST is already on steady stride upholding its motto Technology for Advancement. MIST remains committed to contributing to the wider spectrum of National Educational Arena and play a significant role in the development of Human Resources and ardently pursuing its goal to grow into a Centre of Excellence.

MIST has well equipped class rooms with multimedia and web camera with internet facilities and Laboratories with modern equipments. The medium of instruction for all engineering programs is English. All academic programs of MIST are affiliated with the Bangladesh University of Professionals (BUP) and have close cooperation with Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (BUET) and Dhaka University (DU). Intake of students in each of the B.Sc. Engineering Program of CE, CSE, EECE, ME and AE at undergraduate level is 65. Academic Session of MIST normally starts in the last week of January. Admission process starts in September/October and Admission Test held in November every year. Admission formalities are completed by December/January. The total number of intake in a year is 325. In general about 50% seats are allocated to Armed Forces Officers. MIST has few other miscellaneous facilities such as Medical Centre, Fitness Centre, Cyber Café, Library and Students Accommodation (Male & Female).

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------

*A panoramic view of the part of Military Institute of Science and Technology (MIST).*






---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------

*Play Ground of Military Institute of Science and Technology (MIST) was prepared for a concert of a popular Bengali Band Miles.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*One of the academic buildings of Military Institute of Science and Technology (MIST).*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Students of Military Institute of Science and Technology (MIST) are working with a Particle Accelerator.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Students of Military Institute of Science and Technology (MIST) are observing the activities of Air Traffic Control (ATC) tower of then Zia International Air Port.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Students of Military Institute of Science and Technology (MIST) are gathering practical knowledge in a visit of Civil Aviation RADAR site.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

do we have military parade tomorrow???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Three forces in National Mausoleum Victory Day 16 December 2011 (three photos) :* 

 
*1000 × 667 pixels*



*899 × 451 pixels*






*Related link*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Bangladesh fire-fighters / civil defence personnel during Victory Day 2011 parade on Tejgaon AFB runway :




Related photos in post # 369. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*Bangladesh Border Guard / BGB personnel during Victory Day 2011 parade on Tejgaon AFB runway :




Related link.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Freedom Fighters of the 1971 War during Victory Day 2011 parade on Tejgaon AFB runway :




Related link : post # 1081.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Bangladesh Victory Day Military Parade 2011 Highlights - Part 1 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Police today Against BNP activists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*2011 Victory Day Parade in Dhaka videos*


----------



## Zabaniyah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Note: At the end of the video, it mentions F-7BGI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

guys when our tanks will be delivered to us I mean mbt2000 and f7bgi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

now this is cute  ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## integra

Faarhan said:


> now this is cute  ..



Distractions in Warzone!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Lighting_Fighter said:


> guys when our tanks will be delivered to us I mean mbt2000 and f7bgi



I have read that Ukrain has sold 1200HP strong engines for MBT-2000 tanks to China. China is now manufacturing/assembling the 44 tanks to be exported to BD. BA has made a contract with China that will allow assembly of some of the future tanks in BD with Chinese technical cooperation. Inititially only 14 tanks supposed to be imported, but BA requested 44 units.

Both these 44 units of MBT-2000 tanks and 16 units of F-7BGIs will be inducted in the BA in 2012and will probably span into 2013 and 2014. The 1st batch of 24 tanks will certainly come during 2012.


----------



## eastwatch

zichen16 blog: Ukraine to sell 50 engines with Chinese export tanks MBT2000

Friday, December 2, 2011

Ukraine to sell 50 engines with Chinese export tanks MBT2000 
Russian military-industrial complex site on December 1 reported that the Ukrainian MaleStanishev engine manufacturer in 2012 to provide China with 50 6TD2E high-power engine(power of 1200 hp).

Nikolai Belov, general manager of the plant in an interview with local media, Wu pointed out thatthe power plant export contract was signed in August of this year, is black, the two sides in 2008signed contracts to add. He said China will use these 6TD2E engines and equipment for exportof MBT-2000 main battle tanks.

Belov also claimed that if the current contract to carry out normal, China can longer buy the same model 200-250 sets of power plant.

Male Stanishev engine manufacturer has provided to China in 2008, about 100 6TD2 engine.Ukraine has a total of China and Pakistan to provide 400 sets of 6TD2 engine. It should be noted that China has tried to sell to the Peruvian tank MBT-2000, but due to the Uruguayan sideto the other countries in protest against China's installed 6TD2 engine tank, Peru has beenabandoned import plans for MBT-2000 tanks.

Some analysts have pointed out that China is likely to have accumulated a significant number of 6TD2 engine, but can not copy and export volume can be used to equip the tanks 6TD2.
=====================================================================

By reading the news, I think, these 6TD2 engines are destined for the MBT-2000 tanks that China will supply to BA in 2012.


----------



## kobiraaz

So our MBTs will have ukrainian engine... Doesnt AlKHALID also posses ukrainian engines??


----------



## monitor

yea we are actually going to get a multinational Tank 

Engine : Ukraine 
body :China 
gun barrel : German degin produce under license in China
Electronics : China probably based on western deign


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zabaniyah

F-7BGs





MiG-29:





---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

_This gun's heavy: 
_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bd_4_ever

aymanbinmoshi08 said:


> This is very informative and knowledgeable Post.



Welcome to PDF Ayman. Hope you enjoy your stay and post regularly!


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Faarhan said:


> ---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------[/SIZE]
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------


I think, the 2nd photo from bottom shows a training exercise on how to bring out a tank stuck in rain-fed heavy clayee soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

this is my friend. My neighbor. We were in same school, later he joined Cadet college after class 6....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

I'd say, that smurf color looks good on the F-7 

Unlike on the MiG-29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

I like the camo of the F-7

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## neolithic

*Emdad a Bangladeshi archer in BKSP Savar 2009 :




Related link. *


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## integra

*Gazprom deal may oil Dhaka arms purchase*
AsiaTimes online By Syed Tashfin Chowdhury 

DHAKA - Bangladesh indicated its growing intimacy with Russia through the award last month of well-drilling contracts without going through a tender process and without a production sharing clause. Dhaka also hopes soon to obtain suppliers' credit worth US$850 million to procure Russian-made military equipment. 

The government of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasima on December 20 approved contracts for drilling 10 wells in existing gas fields by Russia's Gazprom. The move follows the signing last year of an agreement with Russia for a nearly $2 billion nuclear power plant that will be set up in Bangladesh. 

Bangladesh's cabinet committee on government purchases approved the onshore drilling contracts after almost two years of talks between state-owned Petrobangla and Gazprom, also state-owned. Gazprom had made an offer on a turnkey basis at a total cost of $193.55 million. 

*Gazprom is the first foreign company to partner Petrobangla in exploration without a production sharing contract (PSC). *

Gazprom will drill five development wells in the Titas and Rashidpur gas fields. Titas is Bangladesh's second-largest gas field, producing around 444,000 million cubic feet of gas. Rashidpur, owned by Sylhet gas fields, is producing around 48,000 million cubic feet per day. 

Gazprom will also drill five exploration wells in four gas structures at Shahbazpur, Semutang, Sundalpur and Begumganj, that are owned by Bangladesh Petroleum Exploration and Production Co Ltd (Bapex). 

The drilling is scheduled to be completed within 18 months of approval being granted. Gazprom will pay 5% of the total cost as a performance guarantee. 

Platts quoted Petrobangla chairman Hossain Mansur as assuring that they will "sit with Gazprom officials shortly to finalize negotiations before inking a deal over the drilling program", to settle outstanding issues such as a framework for compensation in the event of a blowout and the payment of insurance premiums. 
The development was welcomed in Bangladesh, which requires fast solutions to its ongoing energy crisis. Against a demand of 2.5 billion cubic feet of gas per day (Bcf/d) , the country can supply only around 2.04 Bcf/d, a shortage that is set to worsen in an economy that has grown at a rate of at least 6% since 2003. 

A law passed last year by the Awami League government allowed it to ensure fast implementation of power and energy projects while bypassing the tender process, paving the way for the Gazprom deal. 

Polish oil and gas explorer Poszukiwania Nastyi Gazu Krakow was initially selected to drill five wells after a competitive tender process and rounds of talks that ended on September 2010. It subsequently backed out from the project. The gas that the Polish company was supposed to extract from the five wells would have been added to the Bangladesh national grid in 2012. 

The Bangladesh cabinet considered a segment in the Gazprom proposal that referred US company Chevron digging nine wells in Moulvibazar and Bibiyana in Sylhet next year at an estimated cost of $19 million per well. Petrobangla officials, prior to the approval, had evaluated that Gazprom's quotation was "at par and in some cases, "lower than other companies". 

A final agreement for the job will be signed between the two governments in line with a bilateral agreement made between the two sides during Prime Minister Hasima's visit to Moscow in November 2010. 

*Dhaka also expects to conclude a deal with Moscow soon to obtain suppliers' credit worth US$850 million to procure Russian-made military equipment. 

Bangladesh officials have claimed the procurement will "modernize" Bangladesh's armed forces. On November 21, 2010, during a speech to mark the Bangladesh armed forces' day celebration, Hasima assured the army her government would obtain for them high-quality tanks, self-propelled artillery, air-defense missile systems, fighter aircraft and helicopters. *

The duration of the suppliers' credit from Russia will range from four to six years, Bangladeshi officials said following a two-day meeting in Moscow early last December. Major General Abdul Matin of Bangladesh armed forces division led the six-member Bangladesh team while KV Vyshkovskiy, director of state debt and state financial assets, led the Russian side. 

The two teams designated Russian state-owned bank, Vneseconobank, and Bangladesh's state-owned Sonali Bank to handle the deal. 

Bangladeshi Finance Minister AMA Muhith told Bangladesh's New Age later that although there were "many offers for loans including suppliers' credit by Russia and China, the government would accept the loan deals "which would benefit the country [Bangladesh]". 

New Age reported that besides procuring military *equipment from Russia, Bangladesh will soon obtain "44 new tanks and three armored recovery vehicles from China and two helicopters from France" at "less than $200 million". *

The incumbent Bangladesh government has enjoyed a strong bond with Russia since Bangladesh's liberation from Pakistan in 1971, when the Soviet Union was the first nation to recognize the new country. Bangladesh bought eight MiG-29 jet fighters for about $124 million from Russia during the last time Awami League government, which ended in 2001. 

The nuclear power plant project deal between Bangladesh and Russia is expected to generate at least 1,000 MW of electricity by 2014. Russia is to assist in the design, construction and operation of nuclear power plants in Bangladesh and to train Bangladeshi engineers and officials. 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*****The report seems vague on its description but it seems
the procurement is separate from the ones made with
china. 850 million dollars of military equipment purchase
is quite large compared to previous deals not exceeding 200 million dollars. 
Therefore the monetary term is not verifiable.

*Just For Record*
already posted as a seperate thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

Faarhan said:


>



This plane almost looks like a grass hopper. What are the uses of this propeller driven plane? How many of this plane are in BAF?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

BAF operates 3 AN-32s if I am not mistaken. 

Nothing wrong with propeller driven aircraft. And there's potential for more development in propeller technology. In fact, the brand new Airbus A400 is propeller driven and the most powerful engine. 

Also they are cheaper to operate and rugged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

man when we'll start 2 make our own jetfighters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

in 2020 we will make our first light lane in BAC


----------



## kobiraaz

*kiddo, where are those Arjuns! need to practice. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*what are they using to jump from that MI? i cant see any rope!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

Faarhan said:


>




The first and last pic looks like action movie scenes

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------




Faarhan said:


> *what are they using to jump from that MI? i cant see any rope!!!!*


 
Most probably nylon. Jumping from that heli in a vertical position will cause serious bone breakages


----------



## kobiraaz

Avisheik said:


> The first and last pic looks like action movie scenes




it is in Sudan......... African Union-United Nations Mission in Darfur (UNAMID)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

*Sector Commanders with Cornel Osmani*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

*Bangladesh Air Force- Mig-21
Standing--Wg Cdr Reza, Wg Cdr Margoob, Air Cdre Zearat, Air Cdre Khusru-----------
Sitting--Wg Cdr Mahbub, gp Capt Najib Air Cdre Maruf.*





*
Wg Cdr Reza killed in aircrash in China during F7 conversion training in late 80s and Wg cdr Margub killed in an aircrash near Dhaka in early 80s. He was flying a F6.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zabaniyah

^Interesting! Those helmets and suits are for high altitude flights if I am not mistaken. I never knew we had this.


----------



## kobiraaz

^^^ no idea!!


----------



## Zabaniyah

That is the GSh-6, Soviet Flight Helmet along with the VKK-6M!

You can read it more:
GSh-6 Soviet High-Alt Flight Helmet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## neolithic

*An old cannon (left) near Bangabhaban, the official residence of the President :





Related link.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Rare pics of SWADS officers:
















Pin:





A very early photo of SWADS in the beginnings:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Major Shaheb

Raquib said:


> Bangladesh Navy



None of the ships in the above picture belongs to Bangladesh Navy. From Right to left as in the picture: Ticonderoga class of missile cruisers, Arleigh Burke class of guided missile destroyer, Spruance-class destroyer of US Navy.


----------



## Major Shaheb

leonblack08 said:


> Well not all BDR personnel use M4.I think these M4 carbines are given to the SWAT.
> BDR uses type-81 may be.



BDR or now BGB mainly uses two Assault rifle type. 1. BD-08 and 2. M16A4. They do not use M4.


----------



## Major Shaheb

Imran Khan said:


> and this is secret waipen of BD army




And these are Pakistan's:



















And when all of those fails they send their savior, they are better than 007, the knight, and who always completes the mission impossible. And they are ..................................................

THE ULTIMATE DUO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaheb

Raquib said:


> *Bangladesh Air Force*


 
The pic 1 and 2 are Mi-17 and the 3rd is mi-8

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------




Raquib said:


> *great* *scenery*...*isnt it??**thats my country... *


 
Yes, It is. Love BANGLADESH.


----------



## Major Shaheb

Zabaniya said:


> Type-96Gs are confirmed. Guess it beat the Yatagan as far as the army's requirements go.
> 
> I also heard they are upgrading their Type-59 to Type-59Gs
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-defence/81970-bangladesh-armys-new-type59g-mbt.html


 
I think you meant MBT-2000. 44 + 3


----------



## Zabaniyah

Major Shaheb said:


> I think you meant MBT-2000. 44 + 3



No...

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/81980-bangladesh-armys-new-type59g-mbt.html


----------



## kobiraaz

Major Shaheb said:


> I think you meant MBT-2000. 44 + 3



no he meant type 96G which was a potential candidate against yatagan 84. we later went for MBT-2000. ok??


----------



## kobiraaz

Major Shaheb said:


> And these are Pakistan's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when all of those fails they send their savior, they are better than 007, the knight, and who always completes the mission impossible. And they are ..................................................
> 
> THE ULTIMATE DUO



what is pakistani photo doing in a Bangladeshi photo thread?????? y did you post your personal photo in the last image with that pakistani pilot??/


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

another one with chinese star!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Faarhan said:


> what is pakistani photo doing in a Bangladeshi photo thread?????? y did you post your personal photo in the last image with that pakistani pilot??/



Bro no personnal attack please.

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------




Faarhan said:


> another one with chinese star!!!



Could be for identification purposes. Anyway why is he wearing a shiny watch? It may give away his position


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------




> Bro no personnal attack please.



it was not attack brah! it was joke! i like him a lot. stubborn patriot!

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------

*Pack of Bangladeshi and Indonesian soldiers 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bd_4_ever

Faarhan said:


> another one with chinese star!!!



Looks more to me like a Vietnamese star!


Cheers!!!


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------







light tank of BA. They are used for training

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

Welcome BGD COMMANDO TO THE FORUM.START POSTING..


----------



## scholseys

Faarhan said:


>



whats with the communist helmets? :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

How come we still have old type helmet. Have you seen Israeli helmets? There is extra clothing over the helmet. What is that for? Weird to a helmet like that for a army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BGD-Commando

Faarhan said:


> Welcome BGD COMMANDO TO THE FORUM.START POSTING..


Thanks bro . I hope I can learn more things from here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

BGD-Commando said:


> Thanks bro . I hope I can learn more things from here.



Welcome BGB Commando! Keep posting.

You reside in UAE? Same here. Where from?


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## La Hore

Welcome BGD Commando. What does BGD stands for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## La Hore

BGD-Commando said:


> Thanks bro . I hope I can learn more things from here.


 
We wish to learn more from u.

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------




aazidane said:


> whats with the communist helmets? :/



An-32 of BAF in background. Makes a lot of noise.

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------




Faarhan said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> light tank of BA. They are used for training




The type - 62. They are made in Bangladesh by BOF.


----------



## kobiraaz

What do you mean by made in???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Type-62s were made in China. No license production in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Just wanted to say: My respects to you guys because I, honestly, didn't think that you'd have such positive (or at least neutral) feelings towards Pakistan and Pakistanis. Because I've met a couple of Bangladeshis myself and most of them were very much spiteful towards both me and my country and demanded an apology for all that happened in '71 as if I was prowling the streets of Dhaka with a machete. In fact, one even thought it must to make the point that whenever he goes to the supermarket and finds something which says: Made in Pakistan, he makes a point of not buying it. Guess...I met the wrong crowd or are you guys not representative of most Bangladeshis..?


----------



## scholseys

Armstrong said:


> Just wanted to say: My respects to you guys because I, honestly, didn't think that you'd have such positive (or at least neutral) feelings towards Pakistan and Pakistanis. Because I've met a couple of Bangladeshis myself and most of them were very much spiteful towards both me and my country and demanded an apology for all that happened in '71 as if I was prowling the streets of Dhaka with a machete. In fact, one even thought it must to make the point that whenever he goes to the supermarket and finds something which says: Made in Pakistan, he makes a point of not buying it. Guess...I met the wrong crowd or are you guys not representative of most Bangladeshis..?



this forum is not the representation of whole bangladesh, most of us hold a fair deal of animosity towards pakistan.


----------



## scholseys

Faarhan said:


> ---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> it was not attack brah! it was joke! i like him a lot. stubborn patriot!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------
> 
> *Pack of Bangladeshi and Indonesian soldiers
> *



Indonesia needs to modernize


----------



## kobiraaz

Armstrong said:


> Just wanted to say: My respects to you guys because I, honestly, didn't think that you'd have such positive (or at least neutral) feelings towards Pakistan and Pakistanis. Because I've met a couple of Bangladeshis myself and most of them were very much spiteful towards both me and my country and demanded an apology for all that happened in '71 as if I was prowling the streets of Dhaka with a machete. In fact, one even thought it must to make the point that whenever he goes to the supermarket and finds something which says: Made in Pakistan, he makes a point of not buying it. Guess...I met the wrong crowd or are you guys not representative of most Bangladeshis..?


depends. Almost all of Bangladeshis believe that Pakistan dead injustice to us in 1971. But some choose to ignore that for sake of brotherhood and some choose to speak ill of pakistan out of nationalism. Yes we represent Bangladesh..

---------- Post added at 09:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------




aazidane said:


> Indonesia needs to modernize


that is Africa. UN peace mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

aazidane said:


> this forum is not the representation of whole bangladesh, *most of us* hold a fair deal of animosity towards pakistan.



Hmmmn..pity. Perhaps, old wounds will heal in time and our children's children will transcend our bloody past.

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------




Faarhan said:


> depends. Almost all of Bangladeshis believe that Pakistan dead injustice to us in 1971. But some choose to ignore that for sake of brotherhood and some choose to speak ill of pakistan out of nationalism. Yes we represent Bangladesh..




Hmmn..well the brotherhood part is encouraging and patriotism is very much understandable. I believe if both sides truly conduct a joint probe into the causes and effects of the '71 war and own up to whatever comes of it...we could truly bury the hatchet and begin anew.


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Turkey delivers 3 modernized F-16 aircraft to Pakistan -- Shanghai Daily | ???? -- English Window to China New


Turkey delivers 3 modernized F-16 aircraft to Pakistan

Source: XINHUA | 2012-2-9 | 

ANKARA, Feb. 8 (Xinhua) -- Turkish Aerospace Industries Inc. ( TUSAS) on Wednesday delivered three modernized F-16 aircraft to Pakistani Air Forces, the semi-official Anatolia news agency reported.

Turkish Defense Industry Undersecretary Murad Bayar was quoted as saying at a delivering ceremony that Turkey and Pakistan have successfully cooperated in a wide range of technologies, including radio, electronics and military information systems.

Pakistani Deputy Commander of Air Forces Gen. Asim Suleiman said Pakistan's air defense will become even stronger with the aircraft modernized in structural and avionic aspects.

TUSAS signed the contract with Pakistan Ministry of Defense in June 2009 after winning out in the tender of Pakistan Air Force F- 16 Modernization (Peace Drive II) program.

Under the program, TUSAS's engineers and technicians are responsible for the modernization of a total of 41 F-16 aircraft in the inventory of Pakistan Air Force (PAF).

The Peace Drive II program, which started in October 2010, is expected to finish by September 2014. The required parts, material and technical data are furnished to TUSAS in line with another contract between the U.S. government and PAF.

Within the scope of the Peace Drive II program, TUSAS also provides classroom and on-the-job training to 72 PAF technicians.

TUSAS, which was established for co-production of F-16 aircraft for the Turkish Air Force in 1984, is one of the major aerospace companies in the world in F-16 manufacturing and modernization. It is also currently modernizing 175 F-16s for the Turkish Air Force.

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------

There you go! If turkey can deliver brand new modern F-16 to Pakistan, then why not we try to get from Turkey?

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

Instead of rafale or mig, F-16 is much better.


----------



## Avisheik

Lighting_Fighter said:


> Turkey delivers 3 modernized F-16 aircraft to Pakistan -- Shanghai Daily | ???? -- English Window to China New
> 
> 
> Turkey delivers 3 modernized F-16 aircraft to Pakistan
> 
> Source: XINHUA | 2012-2-9 |
> 
> ANKARA, Feb. 8 (Xinhua) -- Turkish Aerospace Industries Inc. ( TUSAS) on Wednesday delivered three modernized F-16 aircraft to Pakistani Air Forces, the semi-official Anatolia news agency reported.
> 
> Turkish Defense Industry Undersecretary Murad Bayar was quoted as saying at a delivering ceremony that Turkey and Pakistan have successfully cooperated in a wide range of technologies, including radio, electronics and military information systems.
> 
> Pakistani Deputy Commander of Air Forces Gen. Asim Suleiman said Pakistan's air defense will become even stronger with the aircraft modernized in structural and avionic aspects.
> 
> TUSAS signed the contract with Pakistan Ministry of Defense in June 2009 after winning out in the tender of Pakistan Air Force F- 16 Modernization (Peace Drive II) program.
> 
> Under the program, TUSAS's engineers and technicians are responsible for the modernization of a total of 41 F-16 aircraft in the inventory of Pakistan Air Force (PAF).
> 
> The Peace Drive II program, which started in October 2010, is expected to finish by September 2014. The required parts, material and technical data are furnished to TUSAS in line with another contract between the U.S. government and PAF.
> 
> Within the scope of the Peace Drive II program, TUSAS also provides classroom and on-the-job training to 72 PAF technicians.
> 
> TUSAS, which was established for co-production of F-16 aircraft for the Turkish Air Force in 1984, is one of the major aerospace companies in the world in F-16 manufacturing and modernization. It is also currently modernizing 175 F-16s for the Turkish Air Force.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------
> 
> There you go! If turkey can deliver brand new modern F-16 to Pakistan, then why not we try to get from Turkey?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------
> 
> *Instead of rafale or mig, F-16 is much better*.



Cos we need to strike a deal with US first. Turkey is just the assembly plant.

Rafale is better than f 16(combat wise). As for the migs it depends on its varients


----------



## kobiraaz

Go chinese! Cause they have less banya mentality and they really want us to help!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Lighting_Fighter said:


> There you go! If turkey can deliver brand new modern F-16 to Pakistan, then why not we try to get from Turkey?



There we go? 

Pakistan simply sent some of its existing F-16s to Turkey and USA for MLUs. They are *NOT* brand new manufactured ones.

For anyone to buy a newly built F-16, one has to contact the US directly. 

You can't simply 'buy' an F-16 from countries like Turkey, Belgium, Denmark, and the Netherlands. Those are the four NATO countries that manufacture it only for their own use. This is part of the agreement they have with the US. 

I do not know what kind of package the Americans would offer in the F-16. They aren't even offering the Malaysian F-18 Hornets the AMRAAM BVR missile. Don't see how Bangladesh can get it soon. 



Lighting_Fighter said:


> Instead of rafale or mig, F-16 is much better.



Turkey only manufactures Block 50s. 

I'd rather compare the Rafale to the F-18 Super Hornet. Both very formidable birds.


----------



## Zabaniyah

We really need an arm patch like this:





It'd look awesome behind the green and red background

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

&#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2542;&#2539;&#2534; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472; &#2465;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;

&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2475; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;

&#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2542;&#2486; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472; &#2465;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2541; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494 &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2480;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2507;&#2488;&#2507;&#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480;&#2480;&#2468; &#2480;&#2507;&#2488;&#2507;&#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;&#2470;&#2482; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2477;&#2476;&#2472; &#2455;&#2467;&#2477;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2482;&#2495; &#2474;&#2495;. &#2439;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2459;&#2527; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2460;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2465;&#2480; &#2447;&#2463;-&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460; &#2447;&#2478; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2507;. &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2441;&#2460;-&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2460;&#2494;&#2470;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2488; &#2488;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2480;&#2497;&#2486; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2455;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495; &#2474;&#2495; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2463;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2453;&#2507; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2439;&#2527;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;&#2470;&#2482; &#2455;&#2467;&#2477;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2527;&#2453; &#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2482;&#2453; &#2465;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;, &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;, &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2460;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2536;&#2541;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2476;&#2434;&#2486;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2453;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2507;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2438;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2439;&#2527;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2480;&#2476;&#2496;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2468;&#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2496; &#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;


Itz just a news they don't tell us what they are buying if anyone has info in this regard please post.


----------



## kobiraaz

so 850 million deal from Russia? Under this deal They will provide arms and ammunitions for six years. what do they mean by arms and ammunitions??


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> so 850 million deal from Russia? Under this deal They will provide arms and ammunitions for six years. what do they mean by arms and ammunitions??



Infantry weapons.


----------



## kobiraaz

for 850 million? Mig29 cost us 120 million only!


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> for 850 million? *Mig29 cost us 120 million only!*



That was 15 years ago.


----------



## kobiraaz

*SUDAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

kobiraaz said:


> for 850 million? Mig29 cost us 120 million only!





If you are referring to bangla article I posted, it says not what will they buy, it just says that 850 million for arms. What arms the article doesn't says but it is with Russia.


----------



## Maj. Zia'r Sunglass

our armed forces need to learn from americans on how to walk, those american soldiers look real badass when they walk, the sheer presence scares you off.


----------



## neolithic

kobiraaz said:


> *SUDAN*


 *North Sudan boasts more pyramids than Egypt.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

General of All Generals

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyknight

Are the two 053 frigates for Bangladesh Navy&#65311;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

skyknight said:


> Are the two 053 frigates for Bangladesh Navy&#65311;



Nope, these are the types we have that are going to be retired, prob with these...


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*Col M A G Osmany wades through water near Lahore at the end of the 1965 war ..behind him major (later brigadier) A R siddiqui*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

TOO HOT ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

If these guys are swads....shouldnt their faces be censored?


----------



## Avisheik

aazidane said:


> If these guys are swads....shouldnt their faces be censored?


 
They were used for the bangladesh navy commercial

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/161634-join-bangladesh-navy-commercial.html


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

now I feel that all the military purchase by hasina is just eye wash.


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

^Eyes of a killer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI

kobiraaz said:


>



Is this a standard helmet for BA ? IS it safe because having such a big holes in it how can it fully protect the head???????????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

HANI said:


> Is this a standard helmet for BA ? IS it safe because having such a big holes in it how can it fully protect the head???????????



yes very common among naval commandos to help while swimming in water..... they are known as water helmet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HANI

kobiraaz said:


> yes very common among naval commandos to help while swimming in water..... they are known as water helmet



But my point is still there sir that does it serve the purpose that a helmet suppose to do i.e to protect the skull from gun shots and other metallic fragments from the shell?????????????????? The holes are very big and in large number and most of the skull is exposed ????????


----------



## kobiraaz

Yea they completely lack Ballistic protection like Kevlar.. But some navy commandos wear protec as they sacrifice armour for speed! In another forum one millitary professional wrote that pro tec helps to keep head afloat in water..... And they are not worried about bullets as helmets cant protect from present day bullets .. They just wear helmets to protect their head from hitting hard surface like while boarding a ship or inside bumping armoured vehicle..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

HANI said:


> But my point is still there sir that does it serve the purpose that a helmet suppose to do i.e to protect the skull from gun shots and other metallic fragments from the shell?????????????????? The holes are very big and in large number and most of the skull is exposed ????????



Well, they are Special Forces. Not grunts


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## chisty_chowdhury

kobiraaz said:


> ...



Is it indian army or BA?
Look at the third picture. The man in the center has indian badge on his chest.


----------



## kobiraaz

chisty_chowdhury said:


> Is it indian army or BA?
> Look at the third picture. The man in the center has indian badge on his chest.



i can identify Accuracy International AW which is used by BA.maybe they are cadets on training.... not sure though


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boltu

some low flying stunts!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

Anyone(Bangladeshis) recognizes him??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

boltu said:


> Anyone(Bangladeshis) recognizes him??



Pilot and now actor Riaz


----------



## boltu

chisty_chowdhury said:


> Pilot and now actor Riaz


Yes,heard that he got the top gun award from Turkish air force...


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

boltu said:


> Yes,heard that he got the top gun award from Turkish air force...



I heard too but can't confirm.


----------



## boltu

chisty_chowdhury said:


> I heard too but can't confirm.


May be or may be not,but he is getting something here...


----------



## kobiraaz

Kon Boka Mig29 k fele shabnur k bechhe ney?? Or ki cargo fetish chilo ??? :s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> Kon Boka Mig29 k fele shabnur k bechhe ney?? Or ki cargo fetish chilo ??? :s


Valo pilot chilo to tai high 'G' sustain korar khomota o chilo beshi !! ai jonno mone hoy porichalok-cargo naika sobai dhoira raikha dise !!


----------



## tjpf

chisty_chowdhury said:


> Is it indian army or BA?
> Look at the third picture. The man in the center has indian badge on his chest.



its not indian army they are NCC cadets just displaying some army weapons...

maybe some meet among cadets


----------



## ebr77

chisty_chowdhury said:


> Is it indian army or BA?
> Look at the third picture. The man in the center has indian badge on his chest.


definitely not BA. In BD we have BNCC, not NCC. I haven't seen any of the officials in BMA wearing that green uniform. More possiblility of being IA.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

yasinbin said:


> definitely not BA. In BD we have BNCC, not NCC. I haven't seen any of the officials in BMA wearing that green uniform. More possiblility of being IA.



Thats not Indian Army.They are from National Cadet Corps(India).

National Cadet Corps (India) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## EagleEyes

Bangladesh Army

All discussions on the Bangladesh Army, pictures, news, updates, etc.


----------



## kobiraaz

*BANGLADESH ARMED FORCES HARDWARE SHOW 2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

* LY60D SURFACE TO AIR MISSILE FOR BA COMING
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bd_4_ever

^^ This is excellent. So looks like we are seriously considering a good air defence! Heres more:-












Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

bd_4_ever said:


> ^^ This is excellent. So looks like we are seriously considering a good air defence! Heres more:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


Can't see the pictures


----------



## bd_4_ever

boltu said:


> Can't see the pictures



Yah me too..something is wrong i guess.


Cheers!!!


----------



## kobiraaz

*Bangladesh bought 2 YLC-6 Radar last year*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ebr77

I went to this fair even today, today there was kind of concert by the orchestra group of the three forces. Plus the para dropping, display by ASPTS, and a lot man. Those who lives nearby should come and see this.I will try to upload some photo's of Tigers later.


----------



## kobiraaz

*Specifications

S - band
Coverage (¦Ò= 2m2, Pd=0.8, Pf=10-6)
Range: <150km
Elevation: 0¡«40¡ã
Height: 10000m
Mobility:
Set-up time: 8 min
Tear-down time: 6 min
Other features
High mobility and rapid deployment
Good low altitude detection performance
Excellent ECCM capability
Fully coherent solid state transmitter
Low side-lobe antenna
Dual Channel Receiver (Redundancy Backup)
Digital Signal Processor
Excellent clutter rejection
Radar terminal with high performance
Automatic hydraulic leveling, automatic north alignment & GPS*


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lionaides

kobiraaz said:


> * LY60D SURFACE TO AIR MISSILE FOR BA COMING
> *


please give the specification of this system


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

Bro do they allow cameras ??


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> * LY60D SURFACE TO AIR MISSILE FOR BA COMING
> *


I think,this is also a SHORAD system and its for BA.Wow,seems like BA and BAF separately building their own multilevel air defence system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lionaides

so sad today is the end of ARMED FORCES HARDWARE SHOW 2012..........


----------



## kobiraaz

Why sad? You have already visited the show!


----------



## Lionaides

wanted to visit more.......i just love those things..........


----------



## AnkurPandey

what a crap Hardware the BD armed forces possess and still they dream about crusade against India.


----------



## kobiraaz

Look we are talking about defeating india, not china or USA. This crap collection is more than enough for India i guess...@pandey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

*Army firing competition-2012 begins*


Bangladesh Army Firing Competition-2012 began under the supervision of the Headquarters of 9th Infantry Division in Savar Cantonment on Sunday.

Thirteen groups belonging to different formations are participating in the competition, said an ISPR release.

The five-day competition will be concluded on 5 April


----------



## boltu

*Government has allocated enough funds for Bangladesh Ordnance Factory to double its rate of small arms ammunition production. 
*Factory 902 of EME is manufacturing many parts for the BTR-80M and BTR-82s that are the front line APCs of the BA. 

Ready to destroy wolf land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lionaides

boltu said:


> *Government has allocated enough funds for Bangladesh Ordnance Factory to double its rate of small arms ammunition production.
> *Factory 902 of EME is manufacturing many parts for the BTR-80M and BTR-82s that are the front line APCs of the BA.
> 
> Ready to destroy wolf land


hey bro can you give anything about IFVs of BA??? is there anything on procurement list???


----------



## Lionaides

Bangladeshi Type-69mk2g aren't completely upgraded....they haven't replaced their main gun yet....an army personal at ARMED FORCES HARDWARE SHOW told me this!!!!!!!!!!  .....the work of type 59g will be started in the next year....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

Lionaides said:


> hey bro can you give anything about IFVs of BA??? is there anything on procurement list???


sorry bro don't have any infos regarding IFVs


----------



## M.H.J.

Around 200 new BTR-80MS or BTR-82s will be procured. So far in the last 3 years around 200 BTR-82s have already been bought.

Bangladesh Army is also looking to standardize its 155mm artillery systems. Most of them will be bought from a Certain Eastern European Country/countries, who is quickly becoming one of our largest defense suppliers...

For the first time in the country's history, the government will purchase 44 new tanks and three armoured recovery vehicles (ARV) for the army as part of its plan to modernise the armed forces.

The government will also buy two brand new helicopters for the army to ensure necessary logistic support for the UN peacekeeping activities.

* BA likes western technology helicopter like "Eurocopter" for their Army aviation.

The Main Battle Tanks (MBT-2000) and the ARVs will be bought from China, and the helicopters from France through government-to-government deals, which were recently signed. According to the deals, the cost of the tanks will be around Tk 1,201 crore, and the helicopters Tk 174 crore. Besides, a process is on to buy 18 brand new cannons.

The purchases would be done from the budgetary allocations for the army, said government sources.

The government increased the allocation for the armed forces to Tk 12,134 crore in the proposed budget for fiscal 2011-12 from Tk 10,918 crore in the current fiscal year.

"The tanks will be bought through a government to government deal ensuring maximum transparency," Master General of Ordnance (MGO) of Bangladesh Army Maj Gen Abdul Matin told The Daily Star yesterday.

"The purchase is being done as a part of modernisation of the Bangladesh Army," he said adding that the tanks will be delivered in phases over a span of 27 months. In the first phase 24 tanks will come within 20 months, and the rest will come in the second phase over the next 7 months.

The payment for the purchase will be made in phases over the next eight years, said the major general.

Maj Gen (retd) Amin Ahmed Chowdhury told The Daily Star that through this purchase, the military of the country will definitely get a boost.

&#8220;If the authorities concerned that would supply the tanks share transfer of technologies then it would work.&#8221;

Mag Gen Abdul Matin however said the Chinese government will provide training to technicians of Bangladesh Army in China and in Bangladesh for a good period of time so that the tanks and ARVs could be maintained properly. The training will be free of charge, he said adding that the China would also give adequate spare parts of the tanks.

The government in 2003 took initiatives to buy tanks for the army, but that initiative did not see the light of day due to budgetary limitations, said the sources.

The government was supposed to buy seven tanks last year and seven more this year. As only a Chinese company took part in the tender, the government cancelled it, and re-invited tender in which four companies from China, Russia, Ukraine, and Pakistan participated. Chinese company Norinco was selected as the lowest bidder.

Later the army requested the government to buy 44 tanks instead of 14.

A five-member committee headed by Maj Gen Abdul Matin signed a deal with the Chinese defence ministry on June 14 to purchase the tanks. According to the deal, China North Industries Corporation (Norinco) will deliver the tanks.

Matin said Eurocopter, a global helicopter manufacturing company in France, will supply the two helicopters by July next year.

The two helicopters will be used in UN peacekeeping missions, he said.

The committee chief said they have signed a draft deal with the countries concerned to purchase 18 new cannons. The agreement will be finalised next year, he added.

Bangladesh first got tanks in 1974 during Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman's trip to Egypt. The then Egyptian president Anwar Sadat presented Bangabandhu with 44 tanks that were in good shape, said government sources.

Some refurbished tanks have also been bought for the army over the years...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

^^ I don't like relationship with that ' East European Country ' ! Russia or China is better source of weapon!


----------



## M.H.J.

But,,,This time Bangladesh Army wants European helos instead of a Chinese one for their army aviation...!!


----------



## monitor

M.H.J. said:


> But,,,This time Bangladesh Army wants European helos instead of a Chinese one for their army aviation...!!



because Chinese them self use Russian hellos .we never bought helos from them . we use mostly Russian and American hellos . now may be some European helos .


----------



## monitor

boltu said:


> I think,this is also a SHORAD system and its for BA.Wow,seems like BA and BAF separately building their own multilevel air defence system.



They had a tug of war who going to defend the sky


----------



## kobiraaz

i was not talking about french helos, was talking about serbian n0ra


----------



## Classof90

Any chances on russian helos??i think the Mil Mi-24 would be great 

and would personally love to see the Ka-50 XD


----------



## M.H.J.

When will we get our F-7BGI??? in June or December?


Just click on the link: 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...d-16-f-7bgi-light-fighter-46.html#post2789487


----------



## kobiraaz

Dhaka, Apr 9 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; The first-ever Bangladesh-US security dialogue will discuss defence cooperation, security and military assistance issues.
*
"We have great military relationship," *US ambassador Dan Mozena told bdnews24.com after the announcement of $40-million USAID assistance project at the ERD Monday.

*The dialogue will be held on Apr 19 and US State Department assistant secretary on military and security Andrew Shapiro will lead a 10-member delegation, he said.*
*
"In the day-long dialogue, we will talk about military cooperation, security, assistance and disaster management," the US envoy said.*

*"This year it is happening in Dhaka and I hope next year it would be in Washington," Mozena said adding, *"It is a review of military-to-military (mil-mil) relationship."
*
Mozena said the US is helping Bangladesh in increasing its security capability.*

US under secretary Wendy Sherman after a meeting with foreign minister Dipu Moni on Apr 6 said the US government would engage in security dialogue with Bangladesh.

Last month, in an interview with bdnews24.com, lieutenant general Francis J Wiercinski, commanding general of US Army Pacific Command, had said the United States wants to build a strong army-to-army relationship with Bangladesh to cooperate with each other.
*
Wiercinski had also said Army chief general Md Abdul Mubeen also offered him jungle training for the US soldiers.*

Joint commission

The US ambassador said joint commission meeting at the level of foreign ministers is a 'wonderful idea' where overarching issues can be discussed.

"It will give a strategic direction to our relationship."

Foreign minister Dipu Moni during her meeting with Sherman proposed for joint commission meeting and asked for annual review of the relationship.

Mozena said: "The Apr 19 meeting will focus on only one issue. But in the joint commission meeting we can discuss entire range of issues," he explained.

"Once a year we can sit together and ask are we happy with the mil-mil relationship, or are we happy with the trade relationship," he added.

"Our relationship has many facets and this joint commission can discuss the entire range of issues," Mozena expressed hope. 

Dhaka-US security talks to focus defence coop | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

kobiraaz said:


> Dhaka, Apr 9 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; The first-ever Bangladesh-US security dialogue will discuss defence cooperation, security and military assistance issues.
> *
> "We have great military relationship," *US ambassador Dan Mozena told bdnews24.com after the announcement of $40-million USAID assistance project at the ERD Monday.
> 
> *The dialogue will be held on Apr 19 and US State Department assistant secretary on military and security Andrew Shapiro will lead a 10-member delegation, he said.*
> *
> "In the day-long dialogue, we will talk about military cooperation, security, assistance and disaster management," the US envoy said.*
> 
> *"This year it is happening in Dhaka and I hope next year it would be in Washington," Mozena said adding, *"It is a review of military-to-military (mil-mil) relationship."
> *
> Mozena said the US is helping Bangladesh in increasing its security capability.*
> 
> US under secretary Wendy Sherman after a meeting with foreign minister Dipu Moni on Apr 6 said the US government would engage in security dialogue with Bangladesh.
> 
> Last month, in an interview with bdnews24.com, lieutenant general Francis J Wiercinski, commanding general of US Army Pacific Command, had said the United States wants to build a strong army-to-army relationship with Bangladesh to cooperate with each other.
> *
> Wiercinski had also said Army chief general Md Abdul Mubeen also offered him jungle training for the US soldiers.*
> 
> Joint commission
> 
> The US ambassador said joint commission meeting at the level of foreign ministers is a 'wonderful idea' where overarching issues can be discussed.
> 
> "It will give a strategic direction to our relationship."
> 
> Foreign minister Dipu Moni during her meeting with Sherman proposed for joint commission meeting and asked for annual review of the relationship.
> 
> Mozena said: "The Apr 19 meeting will focus on only one issue. But in the joint commission meeting we can discuss entire range of issues," he explained.
> 
> "Once a year we can sit together and ask are we happy with the mil-mil relationship, or are we happy with the trade relationship," he added.
> 
> "Our relationship has many facets and this joint commission can discuss the entire range of issues," Mozena expressed hope.
> 
> Dhaka-US security talks to focus defence coop | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com



Instead of talking crap, why dont they just give swedes permission to sell us the gripens. That will be more effective in building our relations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

T69 in action

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

twit of my school friend who is army officer now...........



> today we enjoyed our independence day in china .i am amazed to see the hospitality of Chinese authority .i pray so that almighty gives us a little chance to show 1% of this to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

kobiraaz said:


> T69 in action



The t 69 looks really comfortable on our terrain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Avisheik said:


> The t 69 looks really comfortable on our terrain



*yeah! how MBT swims or moves in completely muddy soft terrain?? is it because that heavy modification 1200 hp engine?? *


----------



## kobiraaz

what is the actual use of BTR-t??


----------



## boltu

Turkey's Prime minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;an offered to make Turkey-Bangladesh joint Ordnance factory.

Sorry couldn't find the English version of the news.....

??????? ????????? ??????? ???? ???????? ? ?????? :: ????? :: ???????? ?????

à¦¯à§à¦¥à¦­à¦¾à¦¬à§ à¦¸à¦®à¦°à¦¾à¦¸à§à¦¤à§à¦° à¦à¦¾à¦°à¦à¦¾à¦¨à¦¾ à¦à¦°à¦¾à¦° à¦ªà§à¦°à¦¸à§à¦¤à¦¾à¦¬ à¦¦à¦¿à§à§à¦à§ à¦¤à§à¦°à¦¸à§à¦ :: à¦¨à§à¦¾à¦¦à¦¿à¦à¦¨à§à¦¤

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

kobiraaz said:


> *yeah! how MBT swims or moves in completely muddy soft terrain?? is it because that heavy modification 1200 hp engine?? *



Could be. It can also be because of the weight distribution of the tank


----------



## Avisheik

kobiraaz said:


> what is the actual use of BTR-t??



its just a heavy infantry fighting vehicle or for troop transport, mostly used for urban warfare.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kobiraaz said:


> what is the actual use of BTR-t??



This aint a BTR-T...Its a* BMO-T* which is a dedicated transporter for specialized squads armed with the RPO series of portable infantry flamethrowers. The BTR-T (The term correctly applies only to the model armed with the 2A72/PKMT/Konkurs turret, AFAIK is a heavy APC....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

Bangladesh army is getting Anti Tank Guided weapon - Metis M & Kornet E from Russia.

---source bdmilitary

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

boltu said:


> Bangladesh army is getting Anti Tank Guided weapon - Metis M & Kornet E from Russia.
> 
> ---source bdmilitary



how many and when is bd army gonna buy em?


----------



## boltu

Avisheik said:


> how many and when is bd army gonna buy em?


Total number is unknown and most probably this year !!


----------



## kobiraaz

Can you highlight difference among


----------



## Varunastra

kobiraaz said:


>



Indian flag in the last pic???


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> Can you highlight difference among


Copy-paste from bdmilitary forum....

A number of ATGM manufacturers offered their products to the Bangladesh Army but only the Russians came with a complete solution (That included technology transfer/production rights) so the Metis-M1 ATGM won the Bangladesh Army's competition for Short Range ATGM. The Metis-M1 will be issued to all infantry company, mechanised units and Special Forces units of the Bangladesh Army. BOF is also set to produce the Metis-M missiles under license as per the deal. In the next phase it is likely that the Kornet-E medium Range ATGM will also be inducted at battalion level.
And these two were successfully used by Hizbullah against Merkavas,so a proven platform !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

boltu said:


> Copy-paste from bdmilitary forum....
> 
> A number of ATGM manufacturers offered their products to the Bangladesh Army but only the Russians came with a complete solution (That included technology transfer/production rights) so the Metis-M1 ATGM won the Bangladesh Army's competition for Short Range ATGM. The Metis-M1 will be issued to all infantry company, mechanised units and Special Forces units of the Bangladesh Army. BOF is also set to produce the Metis-M missiles under license as per the deal. In the next phase it is likely that the Kornet-E medium Range ATGM will also be inducted at battalion level.
> And these two were successfully used by Hizbullah against Merkavas,so a proven platform !!



With TOT  !! It wont be long till we make our own ATGM. Got to love the ruskies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Last time we bought from Pakistan. What happend to those?


----------



## boltu

iajdani said:


> Last time we bought from Pakistan. What happend to those?


Yes Bakhtarshikhan is doing good but this time army is going big for more proven platforms.


----------



## kobiraaz

*they are already using the photo of Metis M*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Russian AT missiles - those things are....MEAN.

BTR-80 fitted with Kornet-E ATGM:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Guys now that US opened its door for fighter jets for bd why not buy A-10, for army. It will back up our soldiers face to face operation and tanks too and BAF will be there for us always. What do u think?


----------



## mb444

Lighting_Fighter said:


> Guys now that US opened its door for fighter jets for bd why not buy A-10, for army. It will back up our soldiers face to face operation and tanks too and BAF will be there for us always. What do u think?



How has US opened the door? There was a strategic meeting between Bangladesh and US yesterday. Some developments there?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Lighting_Fighter said:


> Guys now that US opened its door for fighter jets for bd why not buy A-10, for army. It will back up our soldiers face to face operation and tanks too and BAF will be there for us always. What do u think?



The A-10? Are you kidding?  They won't even offer it to Israel. 



mb444 said:


> How has US opened the door? There was a strategic meeting between Bangladesh and US yesterday. Some developments there?



Only against terrorists in the region. No weapons deal whatsoever as per my knowledge.


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Is there any russian variant of A-10? Because this type of air craft are very useful for army.


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabaniya said:


>


 
is that Lebanese army using Kornet or Hezbollah ...


----------



## boltu

Lighting_Fighter said:


> Is there any russian variant of A-10? Because this type of air craft are very useful for army.


Yes there is SU-25 which is a good close support aircraft.


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

o good. Does russia sell them of the air craft's latest version? Or it is for russia solely? If they sell, then it will be good for bangladesh army not air force, bangladesh army.


----------



## boltu

Lighting_Fighter said:


> o good. Does russia sell them of the air craft's latest version? Or it is for russia solely? If they sell, then it will be good for bangladesh army not air force, bangladesh army.


Yes they sell it others and it would be great to see SU-25 in BA inventory.Btw YAK-130 also has some good features for ground attack.


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Because when our army moves to the front these aircraft creat 2D attack on the adversary. and by the way it is for army only. helis do but aircraft are more agile and flexible. Buying these aircaft should be from army's budget not BAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

boltu said:


> Yes they sell it others and it would be great to see SU-25 in BA inventory.Btw YAK-130 also has some good features for ground attack.



SU-25 production discontinued. They are going after SU-34 now which is like SU-30. Lot had change in the game of warefare. SU-25 neither A-10 are used extensively these days.



> The Su-34's most distinctive feature is the unusually large flight deck. Much of the design work went into crew comfort. The two crew members sit side by side in a large cabin, with the pilot-commander to the left and navigator/operator of weapons to the right in NPP Zvezda K-36dm ejection seats. An advantage of the side by side cockpit is that duplicate instruments are not required for each pilot. As long missions require comfort, it has pressurisation that it allows to operate up to 10,000 metres (32,800 ft) without oxygen masks, which are available for emergencies and combat situations.[25] The crew members have room to stand and move about the cabin during long missions.[26][27] The space between the seats allows them to lie down in the corridor, if necessary.[25] A small toilet and a galley are located behind the crew seats.[25][26]



interesting. they even have a toilet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

iajdani said:


> SU-25 production discontinued. They are going after SU-34 now which is like SU-30. Lot had change in the game of warefare. SU-25 neither A-10 are used extensively these days.


is there any other aircraft do the job that SU-25 or A-10 do? if no then I guess bd should go for helis of Army budget.


----------



## TopCat

Lighting_Fighter said:


> is there any other aircraft do the job that SU-25 or A-10 do? if no then I guess bd should go for helis of Army budget.



Bangladesh need air superiority first before you go for slow moving aircraft. If you dont have air superiority then the enemy fighters will shoot those slow moving craft down easy.


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

iajdani said:


> SU-25 production discontinued. They are going after SU-34 now which is like SU-30. Lot had change in the game of warefare. SU-25 neither A-10 are used extensively these days.
> 
> 
> 
> interesting. they even have a toilet.




itz a beauty. Are we going after this as an option?


----------



## TopCat

Lighting_Fighter said:


> itz a beauty. Are we going after this as an option?



Not a chance..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

iajdani said:


> Bangladesh need air superiority first before you go for slow moving aircraft. If you dont have air superiority then the enemy fighters will shoot those slow moving craft down easy.



I don't see the difference between these fighter jets and helos. What is the difference? Because F-25 will be in better position than helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Lighting_Fighter said:


> I don't see the difference between these fighter jets and helos. What is the difference? Because F-25 will be in better position than helicopters



what is F-25???


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Russian variation of american A-10


----------



## Zabaniyah

Lighting_Fighter said:


> Russian variation of american A-10



It's Su-25. If you don't initially establish air superiority, CAS aircraft like A-10 and the Su-25 would be devoured. 

And in case you're wondering, we do have the A-5 Fantan, which plays the same role as mentioned earlier. But a bit lacking on fire power and technology. 
Nanchang Q-5 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

Avisheik said:


> The t 69 looks really comfortable on our terrain



Will the T-69 be able to move on a water-fed paddy field or in the rainy season? It may be too heavy for that.


----------



## kobiraaz

&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2453;
&#2453;&#2497;&#2486;&#2482;&#2496; &#2451; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;
&#2486;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2404; &#2456;&#2472; &#2453;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2480;&#2478;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480; &#2454;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404; &#2542; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2470;&#2494; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496; &#2480;&#2503;&#2482;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2451; &#2472;&#2527;&#2472;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;, &#2543; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2441;&#2488; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2541; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2543; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2454;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2541; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2404; &#2542; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2541; &#2451; &#2543; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2486;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2434; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2527;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2524;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2477;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507; &#2475;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2541; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2542; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2480;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2482;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2470;&#2494; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2482;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2451; &#2472;&#2527;&#2472;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2542; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2472;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2503;&#2482;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2472;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2437;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#8216;&#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480;&#8217; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2486;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2463;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2482;&#2404;
&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2459;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2489;&#2468; &#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2480;&#2468; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2470;&#2494; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496; &#2451; &#2472;&#2527;&#2472;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;
&#2447; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2543; &#2472;&#2477;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2470;&#2494; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2470;&#2494; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2404; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;-&#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2458;&#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2503;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482; &#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2537;&#2534; &#2474;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2476; &#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2507;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2495; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2470;&#2494; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496; &#2451; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;-&#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2480;&#2503;&#2482;&#2474;&#2469;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2460;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2460;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;, &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470; &#2451; &#2480;&#2488;&#2470; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2535;&#2535; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2503;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482; &#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2537; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2458;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2456;&#2494;&#2463; &#2458;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2536; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2459;&#2524;&#2495;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480;&#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488; &#2451; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2453; &#2454;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2477;&#2498;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2537; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2455;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2463; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2498;&#2487;&#2467; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2537;&#2538;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482; &#2465;&#2495; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404;
&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2474;&#2504;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2476;&#2455;&#2497;&#2524;&#2494; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2482;&#2496; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2465;&#2495;&#2451;&#2447;&#2439;&#2458;&#2447;&#2488;&#2503; (&#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2538;&#2537;&#2539;, &#2488;&#2524;&#2453; &#2537;&#2534 &#2476;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2460;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494; &#2489;&#2497;&#2488;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2503;&#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2496;&#2469;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Saw this photo on facebook. Very touching

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Avisheik

eastwatch said:


> Will the T-69 be able to move on a water-fed paddy field or in the rainy season? It may be too heavy for that.








Looking at this picture posted by farhan, i guess it can move on a paddy field


----------



## eastwatch

Avisheik said:


> Looking at this picture posted by farhan, i guess it can move on a paddy field



I doubt a heavy tank can move around a wet water-soaked clayee paddy field. India could not do so during 1971 war in December. The tank shown by Farhan is moving through a shallow river. But, if you check the bottom of any river, it is more sandy than it is clayee. Tilted paddy fields are very clayee and the clay may disable the movement of a tank. This is why I think, our enemy countries may not be able to impose a substantial tank war upon us, and our tanks may meant to move into the enemy land with harder soils. Most of our tanks are located in our NW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

There were cases of PT-76s being stuck in the mud during the 71' war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> I doubt a heavy tank can move around a wet water-soaked clayee paddy field. India could not do so during 1971 war in December. The tank shown by Farhan is moving through a shallow river. But, if you check the bottom of any river, it is more sandy than it is clayee. Tilted paddy fields are very clayee and the clay may disable the movement of a tank. This is why I think, our enemy countries may not be able to impose a substantial tank war upon us, and our tanks may meant to move into the enemy land with harder soils. Most of our tanks are located in our NW.



Paddy fields are clayee only for 4 mos of the year. The rest of the year they are hard as rock.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Paddy fields are clayee only for 4 mos of the year. The rest of the year they are hard as rock.



Yes, you are right to say that paddy fields are wet from December to mid-April. But, then starts the monsoon which make it no more comfortable for enemy tanks. BD land is almost throughout the year are under water. Previously, winter used to be dry. But, because of Boro cultivation at that period, this season is also wet.The enemy tanks are supposed to move through this wet ground and not through paved roads. I do not think there is any possibility of huge enemy tank incursions into our water-soaked land. Well, the military planners do know better.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

COMBAN said:


> *Crossing the Line Ceremonies*
> 
> *Crossing the Line Ceremonies observed when a ship crosses the Equator. All members of the crew regardless of age or rank who have not crossed the equator before must take part in the initiation ritual. The ceremony has changed little since the 18th century and still remains in today's navies.*
> 
> *Following picture is of a such ceremony which was observed onboard the then BNS KHALID BIN WALID while sailed out to participate in the EX FEROCIOUS FALCON.
> *



Is everyone on board issued a certificate for crossing the line, I saw such a certificate of a Navy guy though I'm not sure if it's the same ceremony?


----------



## Avisheik

PlanetSoldier said:


> Is everyone on board issued a certificate for crossing the line, I saw such a certificate of a Navy guy though I'm not sure if it's the same ceremony?




Certificate for partying on board of a war ship???? LOL thats something i would like to get


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

PlanetSoldier said:


> Is everyone on board issued a certificate for crossing the line, I saw such a certificate of a Navy guy though I'm not sure if it's the same ceremony?




*Though the trainee officers asked for certificate they were not awarded with any.*



Avisheik said:


> Certificate for partying on board of a war ship???? LOL thats something i would like to get



*The certificates are indeed meaningful because in the next crossing the line ceremony of their career they will be considered as veteran and they will rag the juveniles.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth_fighter

Is there any info about army buying Attack helis?


----------



## Avisheik

*PM briefed on &#8216;forces goal-2030&#8217;*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina was briefed on the &#8216;forces goal-2030&#8217; of Bangladesh Navy and Bangladesh Air Force at the Dhaka Cantonment. 

The premier, also ruling Awami League president, was being briefed while she attended her office at the Armed Forces Division (AFD) in Dhaka Cantonment.

The prime minister was apprised that after the phase-wise implementation of the forces goal-2030, Bangladesh Navy and Bangladesh Air Force are expected to develop into modern and viable forces, an ISPR press release said.

The news release said as a result, the overall security measures and defense system of the sea areas and national air space of the country would be further strengthened.

PM&#8217;s Defense Adviser Major General (retd) Tarique Ahmed Siddique, chiefs of the three services, principal secretary to the premier, defense secretary were among others present at the briefing, it added.

Earlier in the day, on her arrival at the AFD, the Prime Minister was received by Principal Staff Officer of the Armed Forces Division Lieutenant General Abdul Wadud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnkurPandey

Bangladesh has pathetic Armed Forces. I think they need to modernize fast. I mean they aren't even ranked in Top 50 in the much respected Global Firepower


----------



## Avisheik

AnkurPandey said:


> Bangladesh has pathetic Armed Forces. I think they need to modernize fast. I mean they aren't even ranked in Top 50 in the much respected Global Firepower



Really?? You believe that cr*p? Check the military weapons, manpower of Nepal or afghaistan then check the weapons and manpower we have. 

We modernise when we have to or need to.


----------



## AnkurPandey

Avisheik said:


> Really?? You believe that cr*p? Check the military weapons, manpower of Nepal or afghaistan then check the weapons and manpower we have.
> 
> We modernise when we have to or need to.



Man there is no shame in expecting facts as it is ... Even we indians lack in lot of sectors but we are catching up fast.

And here goes nepali and afghan soldiers ... do you think they are anyway inferior to you.


----------



## kobiraaz

lol another funny Indian


----------



## AnkurPandey

kobiraaz said:


> lol another funny Indian



Turning your back towards reality is not funny. Your Armed forces are so ill equipped that Global Firepower didn't even care to put then in Top 50. Seriously i doubt BDs capability to counter evil Hindoos and Burmese Army.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

AnkurPandey said:


> Turning your back towards reality is not funny. Your Armed forces are so ill equipped that Global Firepower didn't even care to put then in Top 50. Seriously i doubt BDs capability to counter evil Hindoos and Burmese Army.



Truly said....well judgemet, we are a poor nation and we are not able to build our forces smartly as well as the size of our forces is small....all I accept but let's see indian heroism starting with our poor forces:

1. In 2001 around 150 bsf dogs along with members of indian army (indian media said they identified army members' dead body too) intruded inside BD while there was only 13/15 BDR members in that outpost who along with local people help beat those insane dogs. It's our example who don't have a smart force and we didn't call any master country for protecting us.
2. In 1962 Sino-india war Chinese troops beat indian army almost without any significant defensive act from indian part. There is nice brave heart story of indian army like once getting beaten severely they back geared and fled inside Bhutanese land and then Chinese army did not invade in Bhutan respecting third country's sovereignty. Later your brave govt. begged aid from master USA, USSR to stop Chinese attack. Result is China occupied a land Aksai Chin that was in your control.
3. In Kargil war with your 2nd/3rd largest army in the world you could not resist small force of Pakistan who crossed Line of Control and then again you called master Clinton to get Pakistani force back to LoC. 
4. If you indian people are so patriotic a nation why don't you grab back your land Aksai Chin from China which is an area of more than 32k square km? No country in the world would have tolerated such occupation, it's great indian brave heart nation who act really manly with unarmed people. 
5. For BDs capability to counter evil forces along with armed forces there are 160 million Bangladeshi...trust me, try once...I really wanna see your brave heart army occupies BD...pleaseeeeeeeeee  . 

There's one tip for you....keep building big (fat headed) forces like you are doing but don't engage them in war because people around the world will start laughing seeing your big army's war field skill and your govt.'s appeal to master country to save india.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bd_4_ever

^^ 

Haha Planetsoldier,

Mate calm down! Let him be in his la-la land..


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> lol another funny Indian


Add "arrogant" as well lol


----------



## Avisheik

*UNMOC-7 concludes at BIPSOT*


Bangladesh Institute of Peace Support Operation Training (BIPSOT) conducted the United Nations Military Observers&#8217; Course (UNMOC)&#8211;7 from April 8 to May 17 at Rajendrapur Cantonment in Gazipur.

The course was aimed to prepare military officers as United Nations Military Observer (UNMO) with special focus on technical and professional aspects to be fulfilled by a Military Observer assigned to a mission, said an ISPR release.

A total of 11 officers including two overseas participants attended the course. Out of nine local participants, seven officers were from Bangladesh Army and two from Bangladesh Navy. The two overseas participants were from Sri Lanka and Sudan. 

Brigadier General M Anisuzzaman Bhuiyan, ndc, psc Commandant of BIPSOT was present as the chief guest and awarded certificates among the participants in the closing ceremony held on Thursday at the BIPSOT


----------



## clmeta

Come on dude. We gave you freedom by defeating Pakistan. Otherwise they were cutting you like carrots. 
About your army. L....OOOOOOOO........LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL. Don't act like ehsan faramosh.
And don't talk about Pakistanis. They don't think you are a marshal race. 


PlanetSoldier said:


> Truly said....well judgemet, we are a poor nation and we are not able to build our forces smartly as well as the size of our forces is small....all I accept but let's see indian heroism starting with our poor forces:
> 
> 
> 1. In 2001 around 150 bsf dogs along with members of indian army (indian media said they identified army members' dead body too) intruded inside BD while there was only 13/15 BDR members in that outpost who along with local people help beat those insane dogs. It's our example who don't have a smart force and we didn't call any master country for protecting us.
> 2. In 1962 Sino-india war Chinese troops beat indian army almost without any significant defensive act from indian part. There is nice brave heart story of indian army like once getting beaten severely they back geared and fled inside Bhutanese land and then Chinese army did not invade in Bhutan respecting third country's sovereignty. Later your brave govt. begged aid from master USA, USSR to stop Chinese attack. Result is China occupied a land Aksai Chin that was in your control.
> 3. In Kargil war with your 2nd/3rd largest army in the world you could not resist small force of Pakistan who crossed Line of Control and then again you called master Clinton to get Pakistani force back to LoC.
> 4. If you indian people are so patriotic a nation why don't you grab back your land Aksai Chin from China which is an area of more than 32k square km? No country in the world would have tolerated such occupation, it's great indian brave heart nation who act really manly with unarmed people.
> 5. For BDs capability to counter evil forces along with armed forces there are 160 million Bangladeshi...trust me, try once...I really wanna see your brave heart army occupies BD...pleaseeeeeeeeee  .
> 
> There's one tip for you....keep building big (fat headed) forces like you are doing but don't engage them in war because people around the world will start laughing seeing your big army's war field skill and your govt.'s appeal to master country to save india.


----------



## kobiraaz

LOL INDIANS, they see bollywood everywhere.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

AnkurPandey said:


> Bangladesh has pathetic Armed Forces. I think they need to modernize fast. I mean they aren't even ranked in Top 50 in the much respected Global Firepower



Only trolls quote from Global Firepower.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

AnkurPandey said:


> Turning your back towards reality is not funny. Your Armed forces are so ill equipped that Global Firepower didn't even care to put then in Top 50. Seriously i doubt BDs capability to counter evil Hindoos and Burmese Army.



How good Nepal's military is I do not know, but they have volunteered to train pathetic Indian troops for UN peacekeeping missions in its military training center. I have read it only a week before. So, when India will send its coward troops to learn the Gorkha way? 

When BD military trains Indian troops, and even, sometimes, US and Russian troops, you are here trolling with a link from a fire fighting brigade to denounce our military. Learn to post better things instead of trolling, kid.

Nepal offers to train Indian peacekeepers - Yahoo! News India

Nepal offers to train Indian peacekeepers
By Indo Asian News Service | IANS India Private Limited &#8211; Sat 28 Apr, 2012....

Kathmandu, April 28 (IANS) Nepal has offered to train Indian Army officers who will take part in the United Nations peacekeeping operations under various international assignments.

Nepal made the offer during the ninth meeting of Nepal-India Bilateral Consultative Group on Security Issues that concluded in Pokhara in western Nepal Friday, reported Xinhua.

"This is the first time Nepal offered such training slots to Indian Army," said a Nepali official. 

The Nepal Army (NA) has two training centres exclusively for peacekeepers and an integrated training centre. 

The bilateral security meeting mainly dwelt on eight agendas that included imparting various types of training to Nepal Army personnel, purchasing vehicles for the army, upgrading the army's Sundarijal arsenal factory, maintaining the army helicopters, and providing hardware and logistic assistance for the army's new directorate. 

"We discussed all the agendas and will forward our requirements to India later. We also discussed about requirements for the NA's new directorate," Dipak Dhital, joint secretary in the foreign ministry, was quoted by eKantipur.com as saying Saturday.

He said the two sides agreed to strengthen the bilateral mechanisms to manage the Nepal-India border.


----------



## bd_4_ever

AnkurPandey said:


> There is a limit of delusion ... Any liks plz ? Your armed forces are so pathetic ... they need to train themselves first.



Before you harp like a noob, check the section first and talk.

If you can read Bangla or just follow the comments:-

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...ested-bangladesh-train-up-russian-troops.html


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

AnkurPandey said:


> Proud of that ... Go my nepalese brothers !!!
> 
> 
> 
> There is a limit of delusion ... Any liks plz ? Your armed forces are so pathetic ... they need to train themselves first.
> 
> 
> 
> And Bangladeshis too ... Bangladesh Bollywood Fans ... LOL  Make your own movies then. Why you watch ours ?



http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...ested-bangladesh-train-up-russian-troops.html

Here is one where bd trains liberian army
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9n2QLBeFV0

You started off with Bangladesh military being "pathetic" compared to the others, now you moved on to movies. You havnt mastered the art of trolling yet

Btw, indian movie shows a lot of poverty and crime in india. It makes us feel good by watching it, cos we realise how better off our country is compared to yours

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

Damn, that's one mad Indian troll


----------



## Avisheik

AnkurPandey said:


> What a BS. Any Russian links please ? If they have asked then there must be some russian news too rt ? Or simply write some blog on an unknown BD website and post it here. WTF ?
> 
> Do you really believe that they(PIC1 and PIC2: Indians and Russian soldiers) need to train from them (PIC3 : BD soldiers). Yukk !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is liberia ? Who cares ? SHow me some pics or videos of BD training Indian, Russian or US troops ... before labeling me troll. If i am troll then who you are ?



Its from a bd newspaper. Well they trained with the indians for starters, who trains with a country that got trained by nepal? Yukk. SO there yeah you should believe that they are gonna get training with us. 

You get training from nepal, so you should care that we train liberia. Go check "Shanti doot 3" BA army officials taught UN peacekeepers from 16 different nations, including USA and Nepal.

LOL there is no "if", you are already a troll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

AnkurPandey said:


> I checked that ... I checked all of them ... Shanti doot 3 4 5 6 ... And i saw BD forces training UN peacekeepers ...
> 
> Some pics for you ... Even a blind man can say who is training whom ....



Shanti doot 4 5 6 havent happened yet. What the hell did you check out??

A blind man can see who trains who. How about this pic

Major Mahumad Khan Zia of the Bangladeshi military instrtucts members of the Nepalese military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

why you guys Replying him? He who believes nepal is militarily stronger than Bangladesh doesn't deserve any reply in defence forum. Tell him to go back to finish his school homework first

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

A nice video with some unseen footage,btw its not all about march as its written on the video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

is there video of bangladeshi military training? Specifically commando?


----------



## M.H.J.

Defence Power Of Bangladesh





- MHJ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnkurPandey

To all BD members who think Russians need to train from them ... here is some food for thought

Fearless Few: What's so special about Russian Spetsnaz? - YouTube


----------



## Avisheik

AnkurPandey said:


> To all BD members who think Russians need to train from them ... here is some food for thought
> 
> Fearless Few: What's so special about Russian Spetsnaz? - YouTube


 
You posted a video of Russian elite commando team to prove your point about us training the russian military(which consists of infantry, logistics etc.)? 

Since when did we claim that we are training their special forces?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Can u post pics of bd special forces?


----------



## Avisheik

* Chinese Army delegation arrives*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


A delegation of Nanjing Army Command College of China People&#8217;s Liberation Army Sunday arrived in the city on a four-day visit.

The Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) informed it to banglanews on Monday.

In the morning, the team met Lieutenant General M Moinul Islam, Chief of General Staff (CGS) of Bangladesh Army, at Army headquarters of Dhaka Cantonment in city.

During the meeting, the team led-by Deputy Commandant Major General Gang Wadong exchanged greetings and discussed different professional issues with M Moinul Islam.

The Chinese delegation team visit different organizations and establishment of Bangladesh Armed Forces during the visit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Can u post pics of bd special forces?



I think farhaan is the only one who can get pics of our para-commando(army)

For SWADS(navy) check the bangladesh navy thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnkurPandey

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Can u post pics of bd special forces?



Does BD have special forces too ? I am quite fascinated about special forces around the world and will love to see BD counterparts.



Avisheik said:


> You posted a video of Russian elite commando team to prove your point about us training the russian military(which consists of infantry, logistics etc.)?
> 
> Since when did we claim that we are training their special forces?



Boss my point is ... Russian forces have a legacy of military operations and have quite a strong experience in warfare. World wars, cold wars, vietnam war, afghanistan war and virtually any major war that the world has seen. Did you forget that they played a major role in formation of BD by giving cover to Indian forces from US/UK naval fleets. Not to be mention their Indian and US counterparts.

So instead of big mouthing about your virtual superiority complex that now Indian/US/Russians need to train from BD forces, come to ground reality. First build a proper armed force yourself and better train them from some experienced force around the world. Its a mere eye-opener, don't mistake it to troll or insult. Thank you.


----------



## Avisheik

AnkurPandey said:


> Does BD have special forces too ? I am quite fascinated about special forces around the world and will love to see BD counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> Boss my point is ... Russian forces have a legacy of military operations and have quite a strong experience in warfare. World wars, cold wars, vietnam war, afghanistan war and virtually any major war that the world has seen. Did you forget that they played a major role in formation of BD by giving cover to Indian forces from US/UK naval fleets. Not to be mention their Indian and US counterparts.
> 
> So instead of big mouthing about your virtual superiority complex that now Indian/US/Russians need to train from BD forces, come to ground reality. First build a proper armed force yourself and better train them from some experienced force around the world. Its a mere eye-opener, don't mistake it to troll or insult. Thank you.



Russian forces may have a strong experience in warfare, but that does not mean the fresh recruits or low ranking officers has the same experience in warfare. Plus russia has so far fought very little war in a terrain and climate like ours. 

We did not exert our superiority over them. We just said we are going to train some of their soldiers. And this reply came from me to you, when you started disrespecting our army by quoting global firepower. If you had the brains, you would have checked out the manpower and equipment of bangladesh army yourself and tell us if we are better or worse then nepal and afghan army. So anyone here who defines the term troll is you

We already have a proper force and we have already trained them quite well. Now we mostly have joint exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.H.J.

kobiraaz said:


>




Wowww...Farhan vai, you have taken these photos form my facebook page ~ 
"Defence power of Bangladesh" . 

Great job buddy,,,keep visiting my page... I am glad... NEways, thanks for sharing...  

Feel free to visit the page,,,Here is the link... :
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Defence-Power-Of-Bangladesh/135153656592757



- MHJ ...


----------



## M.H.J.

Now, It's launch-time for our commandos...!! ;-) 


kobiraaz said:


>






- MHJ ...


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Wow, she's flirting. I never knew that flirting woman looks good.







Yum Yum Yum OOooo yukh!!!


----------



## M.H.J.

Lighting_Fighter said:


> Wow, she's flirting. I never knew that flirting woman looks good.



She is not flirting,,,For your kind information they are "Husband-Wife"... 



- MHJ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

M.H.J. said:


> She is not flirting,,,For your kind information they are "Husband-Wife"...
> 
> 
> 
> - MHJ ...



sorry bro!


----------



## TopCat

Hiring Females in the army may be a politically correct thing to do. But I wonder whether it adds any value to the force or not. I feel its just distracting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

I asked my friend and he told me female officers keep male officers disciplined ... LoL...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

kobiraaz said:


> I asked my friend and he told me female officers keep male officers disciplined ... LoL...



Any data of what is the percentage of female cadets being inducted in the army? I am just bit worried as it might turn into a lip stick force in near future.


----------



## eastwatch

kobiraaz said:


>



@Ankur Pandey, your troops need to drink raw snake blood and flesh to keep them both physiaclly and mentally fit. This is how they will overcome fear when they face our troops. So, ask your govt to feed your troops a very high calorie snake meat which is far better than even beef or buffallow.



kobiraaz said:


> I asked my friend and he told me female officers keep male officers disciplined ... LoL...



But, certainly the females, by law of biology, are a distraction for the male troops in a battle field. They are nuisance in a deadly job. I hope, the army will not send the females to fight, at least not before it is necessary to send also the civilian volunteers and the war turns into a people's war.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

eastwatch said:


> @Ankur Pandey, your troops need to drink raw snake blood and flesh to keep them both physiaclly and mentally fit. This is how they will overcome fear when they face our troops. So, ask your govt to feed your troops a very high calorie snake meat which is far better than even beef or buffallow.
> 
> 
> 
> But, certainly the females, by law of biology, are a distraction for the male troops in a battle field. They are nuisance in a deadly job. I hope,* the army will not send the females to fight*, at least not before it is not necessary to send also the civilian volunteers and the war turns into a people's war.



One Navy official once told me that when a ship sets out for sea, the female officers are boarded out at shore. I'm not sure if it's still continuing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

NOH! FEMALE OFFICERS DONT FIGHT, THEY ARE JUST COMMANDING OFFICER........



> Women in Bangladesh Army « Bangladesh « DHAKA NEWS
> 
> Participation of women in army, navy and air force is little controversial issue all over the world. Many critics say, women are not competent enough for this kind of job. They will be an easier target for the enemy in the battle.
> 
> But the most accepted opinion is women should be allowed to participate like other sectors of a country. They are physically and mentally capable of doing the job. There is another opinion that participation of women in army may reduce violence against women during war time.
> 
> Bangladesh army didn&#8217;t recruit women for many years. But at 2003 following many army of the world, the Bangladesh army decided to recruit women. Women were recruited as commanding officer. In past, this post was considered as men&#8217;s only post. These female officers proved that they are as good as their male counterpart. Even some women officers worked for UN peace keeping forces.
> 
> Major Nashara Afroaz is one of the female officers of Bangladesh army. She also worked for UN peace keeping force in Sudan, which is a volatile region and the militias always carry loaded machine guns in hand. Now she is working for 8th field regiment artillery, where all of her subordinates are male.
> 
> She says, in the early days some male subordinates were little shy to obey a female commanding officer. She says now the situation has improved a lot. She is one of the few female officers trained to fight in front line. But still only male soldier is recruited, where hand to hand fight is required.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

One Bangladeshi company has been making military uniforms for US and NATO forces since 2001.

BD making US, NATO troops? uniform


DHAKA: The uniforms of United States of America (USA) and NATO troops along with the dresses of would famous brand are being made in Bangladesh. 

Two units of a factory in Dhaka Export Processing Zone (DEPZ) are making the uniforms. The factory also supplies the uniforms for British police and armed forces of different European countries.
The factory started making uniforms for NATO troops in 2001.
Visiting UK Minister Alistair Burt visited the factory in DEPZ on Monday afternoon.

An officer of the factory, wishing anonymity, told banglanews that the factory never wants that the type of their work and the factory name to be disclosed.

But the UK minister&#8217;s visit to the factory made the matter in public though the factory requested media not to disclose the factory name.
The factory exports military uniforms worth $40 lakh every year.
Visiting UK minister said, &#8220;I am relaxed after watching the environment and quality of work of the factory.&#8221;

BDST: 2136 HRS, MAY 28, 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Z Bhai

iajdani said:


> Hiring Females in the army may be a politically correct thing to do. But I wonder whether it adds any value to the force or not. I feel its just distracting.



I think they should not be deployed in very hostile or volatile situation. More should be recruited at medical corp. Well, in US military there are many rapes cases found.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boltu

SWAT with Chinese Type 95??
Is it DMP SWAT?


----------



## kobiraaz

No they are receiving training in chinese SWAT training base...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Z Bhai said:


> I think they should not be deployed in very hostile or volatile situation. More should be recruited at medical corp. Well, in US military there are many rapes cases found.



Hmmm, i agree with you that they should not deployed in the direct fighting. However, if possible, i want them to be trained as snipers. Women russian snipers were quite effective during the world war II

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Major Shaheb

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...lass-guided-missile-frigates.html#post3001091


----------



## M.H.J.

&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;-&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2463; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2540;.&#2542; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2535;&#2536;&#2543;&#2542;&#2539; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; 



- MHJ ...


----------



## kobiraaz

~MHJ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.H.J.

LOL ...!!






This is "gagging test". They do it in basic commando course. Everyone has&#65279; to do it.


Bangladesh Army is very professional Army.
BD Army trains USA, Russia, UK, India, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Palestine, Turkey, Iran, UAE, Afghanistan & Other African nation's Army soldiers... 

BD Army rules... ;-) 



- MHJ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## meranaamankurhai

M.H.J. said:


> LOL ...!!
> 
> 
> This is "gagging test". They do it in basic commando course. Everyone has&#65279; to do it.
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Army is very professional Army.
> *BD Army trains USA, Russia, UK, India, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Palestine, Turkey, Iran, UAE, Afghanistan & Other African nation's Army soldiers... *
> 
> BD Army rules... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> - MHJ ...



Sorry to burst your bubble but do you have any proof of your claims ? BD Army is very amateur army which have zero war experience ... and you are claiming that they train some of the worlds finest armies ? you were joking rt ?


----------



## eastwatch

Do not answer to the post of this Indian baby.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## meranaamankurhai

eastwatch said:


> Do not answer to the post of this Indian baby.



Why not. Lets have a honest debate on this. I really wish BD forces to be great army one day. But i didnt find any source of BD forces trying to train Indian forces. Can anyone provide any source plz ?


----------



## boltu

God be merciful on the receiving end !!









More personnels




PGR personnel on training in China








SWADS personnel on exercise with Pakistan Special force in Pakistan




DMP SWAT




Bangladeshi version of Stormtroopers lol





Credit-M.H.J's FB page

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PlanetSoldier

boltu said:


> Credit-M.H.J's FB page



boltu these are copyrighted as stolen assets of Farhan, you can't ruin his business   .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

boltu said:


> God be merciful on the receiving end !!



The formation is interesting not an usual one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

Exercise IRON SHEILD first joint exercise in Bangladesh









Counter- insurgency warfare in the jungle of distant and desolated Chittagong hills in the fiery days of late seventies. Our late twenties....young bloods always on the sprawl.Victory was always the mission.













Young Major in newly introduced combat uniform. late 1975





29 E Bengal ( Din Sp) in full combat uniform shited to MP Hostel from Mirpur Cantt in Dec 1975.Gen Zia visited the unit at MP Hostel Area on morning 8 Jan 1976.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## M.H.J.

PlanetSoldier said:


> boltu these are copyrighted as stolen assets of Farhan, you can't ruin his business   .



LOL.....!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## boltu

Bangladesh army in Ivory Coast during last civil war and also had to engage in direct fire fight with the rebels where quite a handsome number of rebels died.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kobiraaz said:


>


 
Those are PLA uniforms n weapons..



kobiraaz said:


>


 
Are those HIT manufactured or Turkish?


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kobiraaz said:


>



Signal corps?


>



Learners liscense...lol...joking brothers...nice pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

> Those are PLA uniforms n weaons..



but Bengali Inside! its in china! 



> Are those HIT manufactured or Turkish?



i think they were modified in BD, not sure..............


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

M.H.J. said:


> She is not flirting,,,For your kind information they are "Husband-Wife"...
> 
> 
> 
> - MHJ ...


 
well in tht case shes his superior...lol shes a captain and the guy is an LT.


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

kobiraaz said:


>



What is this, a bazooka launcher?


----------



## boltu

eastwatch said:


> What is this, a bazooka launcher?


RPG-7 with optical scope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

*South Sudan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jako

kobiraaz said:


> *South Sudan*


In the 3rd pic a sikh soldier is there.
Must be Indian i think.
edit:
oh,he is Indian,just noticed the front most guy.


----------



## neolithic

*Bangladesh Defence


*


----------



## Zabaniyah

That logo looks ugly


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

Ansar ............Para military Force Their total strength Embodied Ansars (with weapon) 1,20,000, Un-embodied Ansars ( trained but without weapon) strength is close to 57,00,000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

*9-day medical camp begins in Jhenaidah*

A nine-day medical camp started yesterday at Kaliganj under Jhenaidah district aimed at providing medical facilities free of cost to the distressed people of the area, reprots BSS.
The medical camp was set up by temporary 41 Field Ambulance Medical Unit of Bangladesh Army in Jessore regional area.
A team of doctors, led by Lt.Colonel Saidur Rahman, are conducting the medical camp at Dayapur Government Primary School. 
The first day of the camp, doctors have diagnosed blood groups among the students, distressed and poor patients of the area and provided medical treatment of different diseases.
Educational materials, like books, pencils and khatas, were also distributed among the Primary school students free of cost at the camp.
Major General Rezanur Rahman Khan was inaugurated the ceremony as the chief guest.
Commander of 105 Infantry Brigade, Brigadier General Jahangir Alam and Brigadier General, Nurul Momin Khan were present as special guests.
Military officials of higher level, people representatives and elites of the area were also present on the occasion.
Meanwhile, a daylong medical campaign was also held at Kathaliabari Government Primary school under the supervision of 19 Infantry Division of Army Headquarter in the Tangail district yesterday.
Three medical officers of Ghatail CMH under Shaheed Salahauddin Cantonment provided the medical campaign treatment and gave financial support and medicines free of cost to the 510 distressed and poor patients of the area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kobiraaz said:


>



Are these your special forces? they seriously lack equipment....

Here is a SSG soldier:









fc:








army:


----------



## xyxmt

Bangladesh has an Army??


----------



## kobiraaz

xyxmt said:


> Bangladesh has an Army??


What are you doing in a defence forum? Go back to school and have some basic lessons about nations. I was taught about saarc nations in school when i was 8. Now its your turn!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

xyxmt said:


> Bangladesh has an Army??



My question is against whom we fought and get independent in 1971? Can any one answer??



kobiraaz said:


> What are you doing in a defence forum? Go back to school and have some basic lessons about nations. I was taught about saarc nations in school when i was 8. Now its your turn!



Don't you gonna abbreviate SAARC? Cuz my guess is they don't know that too. Just know how to troll. 

SAARC= South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

kobiraaz said:


>


 
That was a drill during World Cup Cricket. So does not need the full gear. 



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Are these your special forces? they seriously lack equipment....
> 
> Here is a SSG soldier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> army:



So sad, even with these type of stuffs you could not stop the shooting at Sri lankan team and the result is NO HOSTING THE WORLD CUP and NO CRICKET IN PAKISTAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Are these your special forces? they seriously lack equipment....
> 
> Here is a SSG soldier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> army:



What eqiupment are you talking about, they both of them have similar equipment.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Are these your special forces? they seriously lack equipment....



They are not Special Forces. Just regulars. They were responsible for security during the World Cup cricket. 

Our Special Forces are SWADS. And yes, they are very well trained and equipped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

chisty_chowdhury said:


> That was a drill during World Cup Cricket. So does not need the full gear.



Oh yeah sure... Bangladesh army is a super power .....whats your budget again..... ours is around 9 billion without salaries or pentions for ex soldiers..




> So sad, even with these type of stuffs you could not stop the shooting at Sri lankan team and the result is NO HOSTING THE WORLD CUP and NO CRICKET IN PAKISTAN.



Alot of good men ... brave policemen died trying to protect the brave Sri lankan team... what about bangladesh ... nobody even considers it for world cup... while Pak team humiliates them...


----------



## mb444

Was Bangladesh not the cohost for the last world cup?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

*Beyond Peacekeeping: UNMILs Bangladesh Contingent Facelifts Road in Bong County*


Gbarnga, Bong County - Abandoning his A.K 47 for a rather peculiar task, Col. Mah BuB, Commander of Ban Engineer 18, who led an array of under- military men to repair the ruined Gbarnga-Ganta highway, felt fulfilled after a hard days work.

It was a truly remarkable undertaking which attracted the attention of county and local officials.

The ongoing road rehabilitation by the Bangladesh contingent accompanied the peacekeepers avowed intention to impact the life of the ordinary citizens in the county through their presence.

Recently, members of Ban-Log 19 completed two-months of intensive Computer training for thirty residents of Sergeant Kollie Town in Suakoko District.

Potholes in recent weeks have resulted to the deaths of many. Life is an important tool that should not be taken away in this manner, says Mah BuB.

Mah BuB told a gathering comprising onlookers from surrounding communities that the gesture is an illustration that peacekeepers are loving and caring people.

Mah hopes their presence in Bong will strengthen the mutual ties existing between Liberian and Bangladesh, adding: We are one people despite the race. Our being in Liberia to assist in the restoration of Peace justifies how resolved Bangladesh is shaping Liberias fragile democracy.

Drivers who ply the Monrovia-Ganta highway lauded the peacekeepers for the step and said it was a justification of their love for the people of Liberia.

Samuel Jackson, 65, whose career spans for twenty-three years, upon arrival on a scene of a paved road said he was stunned by the noticeable differences he had observed.

Said Jackson: For long I had been using this route from Monrovia to Ganta, but have never experienced such a change despite previous effort by community leaders.

Impressed by the paved road dedicated by members of the Bangladesh Army serving in UNMIL, Bong County Superintendent Selena Poson-Mappay said the road rehabilitation should serve as a lesson for Liberians who are yet to adopt a culture of shouldering responsibilities unless government intervenes.

Said Poson-Mappay: To clean our backyards, we call on government. When are we going to develop a sense of patriotism in our hearts to transform into a developed state void of external intervention.

Superintendent Mappay called on her kinsmen to begin a campaign to make Gbarnga and its surrounding acceptable for human habitat.

Earlier this week, a similar gesture was extended to residents of Suakoko District in caterpillar operation. Incredibly, the initiative has also claimed the involvement of those in their 70s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Oh yeah sure... Bangladesh army is a super power .....whats your budget again..... ours is around 9 billion without salaries or pentions for ex soldiers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of good men ... brave policemen died trying to protect the brave Sri lankan team... what about bangladesh ... nobody even considers it for world cup... while Pak team humiliates them...



Hahh same old  and same old comments ..........What happened? Got bashed by Indian members?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

*Crisis management course ends*

Bangladesh Institute of Peace Support Operation Training (BIPSOT) located at Rajendrapur Cantonment; Gazipur conducted Crisis Management Course from July 29 and the course was ended on Thursday, says an ISPR press release. The course was conducted by the Instructors of experienced Royal Military Academy Sandhurst-UK. The aim of this course was to give fundamental ideas on International and Regional Crisis Management such as- Risk of International Security, UN and Utilisation of Force, Civil and Defence Co-ordination and Rules of Armed Conflict and Rules of Conflict Prevention. A total of 25 officers attended the course. Out of 25 participants there are 13 officers from Bangladesh army, each 2 officers from Navy, Air force, BGB, Coastguard, Ansar & VDB and Fire Service and Civil Defence. In the closing ceremony held on Thursday Commandant, BIPSOT was present as the chief guest and awarded certificates among the participants

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## boltu



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

^^ the bald guy in second photo captain Tanveer Mahmood is a credit freak!! Modeling like idiot and then asking for photo credit on facebook!! Disgusting......... ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

kobiraaz said:


> ^^ the bald guy in second photo captain Tanveer Mahmood is a credit freak!! Modeling like idiot and then asking for photo credit on facebook!! Disgusting......... ...



banglar hero agulo bujhlen bhai 

abar bujhte partachen j aj amader army's ai halat keno

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> ^^ the bald guy in second photo captain Tanveer Mahmood is a credit freak!! Modeling like idiot and then asking for photo credit on facebook!! Disgusting......... ...


Yes,i saw him on MHJ's page arguing for photo credit.Btw,he is a good photographer.


----------



## kobiraaz

boltu said:


>



which rifle is this?? type 56 sks?? cant see any magazine!! i thought it was a battle ready situation!


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> which rifle is this?? type 56 sks?? cant see any magazine!! i thought it was a battle ready situation!


I think this is type 56 sks.May be he'll attach the magazine later,for now khali jaan bachaiya doura .
I think these troops were deployed in farthest point from BDR gate,so they lack vests and other stuffs.On the other hand,those who were deployed closer to the operation ground had vests and other stuffs.
BA doesn't use vests for long range shootings though they are mandatory for everyone.


----------



## M.H.J.

Self Delete ...


----------



## M.H.J.

Can anyone guess the SMG that our this SWAT person is carrying?





&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; SMG-&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; ...!!
BD DMP SWAT personnel with newly inducted - ST Kinetics CPW - Compact Personal Weapon SMG ...





So, right answer: "ST Kinetics CPW - Compact Personal Weapon" 

But, remember I am the first man who has detected this SMG in BD ... 



Other links of this SMG :












ST Kinetics CPW - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
ST Kinetics Compact Personal Weapon - Military
Modern Firearms - STK CPW



So, SMG used by SWAT BD:

Hk MP-5
Colt 9mm SMG/Colt mod. 635
ST Kinetics CPW
Kriss Super V 





- MHJ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## M.H.J.

Few moments ago I met a government officers who works in Ministry Of Defense, he was also in procurement/purchasing committee of Armed Forces; told me that Government trying to get 100-150 Japanese Type-90/Type-10 tank between 2015, still the Bangladesh Army and The Ministry Of Defense doesn't take the final decision.

Type 90 Ky
&
Type 10 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The Type 90 has an approximate unit cost of 790 million Japanese yen or approximately 7.4 million US dollars at 2008 exchange rates.
&
Type-10 Unit cost is ¥954 million; $11.3 million (2010)
Yup, and its 3 times costly than MBT-2000.
150 of those would need a massive budget....12 million per tank.
But it is one of the finest & better than Leopard-2A6...



- MHJ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DarkPrince

M.H.J. said:


> Few moments ago I met a government officers who works in Ministry Of Defense, he was also in purchasing committee of Armed Forces; told me that Government trying to get 100-150 Japanese Type-90/Type-10 tank between 2015, still the Bangladesh Army and The Ministry Of Defense doesn't take the final decision.
> 
> Type 90 Ky
> &
> Type 10 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> The Type 90 has an approximate unit cost of 790 million Japanese yen or approximately 7.4 million US dollars at 2008 exchange rates.
> &
> Type-10 Unit cost is ¥954 million; $11.3 million (2010)
> Yup, and its 3 times costly than MBT-2000.
> 150 of those would need a massive budget....12 million per tank.
> But it is one of the finest & better than Leopard-2A6...
> 
> 
> 
> - MHJ ...




yes bro

type 10 is a very good tank

we should buy more than 300 if u ask me


----------



## kobiraaz

Impossible. Very costly and out of our reach! Perhaps they are trying to get second hand old ones at a reduced cost ( less than 4 million)! Otherwise it doesn't make any sense!



M.H.J. said:


> Can anyone guess the SMG that our this SWAT person is carrying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; SMG-&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; ...!!
> BD DMP SWAT personnel with newly inducted - ST Kinetics CPW - Compact Personal Weapon SMG ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, right answer: "ST Kinetics CPW - Compact Personal Weapon"
> 
> But, remember I am the first man who has detected this SMG in BD ...
> 
> 
> 
> Other links of this SMG :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ST Kinetics CPW - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ST Kinetics Compact Personal Weapon - Military
> Modern Firearms - STK CPW
> 
> 
> 
> So, SMG used by SWAT BD:
> 
> Hk MP-5
> Colt 9mm SMG/Colt mod. 635
> ST Kinetics CPW
> Kriss Super V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MHJ ...


I thought its a mini Uzi


----------



## M.H.J.

kobiraaz said:


> I thought its a mini Uzi



It's a "ST Kinetics CPW - Compact Personal Weapon" (Made in Singapore) ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Sweet gun


----------



## kobiraaz

M.H.J. said:


> It's a "ST Kinetics CPW - Compact Personal Weapon" (Made in Singapore) ...



yeah! good job, didnt know about it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

Well,Singapore also offered Pegasus Howitzer to Bangladesh army.Last time i checked BA was evaluating the possibilities of inducting it but don't know about the evaluation result.
They also offered some naval technologies to BN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rokto14

boltu said:


> Well,Singapore also offered Pegasus Howitzer to Bangladesh army.Last time i checked BA was evaluating the possibilities of inducting it but don't know about the evaluation result.
> They also offered some naval technologies to BN.


I hope the Singapore products are good. I don't trust Singapore products.



boltu said:


> Well,Singapore also offered Pegasus Howitzer to Bangladesh army.Last time i checked BA was evaluating the possibilities of inducting it but don't know about the evaluation result.
> They also offered some naval technologies to BN.


Singapore's naval technologies are good. They are made by ST Marines.



mb444 said:


> Was Bangladesh not the cohost for the last world cup?


yep but there were less number of matches.



kobiraaz said:


> Ansar ............Para military Force Their total strength Embodied Ansars (with weapon) 1,20,000, Un-embodied Ansars ( trained but without weapon) strength is close to 57,00,000


I salute the women serving Bangladesh Army


----------



## M.H.J.

Today is 94th birth anniversary of supreme commander our liberation forces " General M.A.G Osmany " ...






Salute !







M. A. G. Osmani

Muhammad Ataul Gani Osmani, better known as General M.A.G. Osmani (1 September, 1918 16 February,1984), the Supreme Commander of the Mukti Bahini and Bangladesh Armed Forces during the Bangladesh Liberation War.






Legal name, Full name : "Muhammad Ataul Gani Osmani"
Born &#9654; 1918, September 1918, September 1st 1918, Asia, Bangladesh.
Died &#9654; 1984, February 1984, February 16th 1984, the United Kingdom, London.
Wikipedia Page : M. A. G. Osmani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Fights for : Pakistan, Bangladesh
Involved in : Bangladesh Liberation War, Indo-Pakistani War of 1947
Commander in : Bangladesh Liberation War, Operation Searchlight, Operation Barisal, Operation Jackpot
Gender : Male
Nationality : Bangladeshi
Educated : Aligarh Muslim University
Last Name : "Osmani"
First Name : "Muhammad"
Age at Death : 65 years, 5 months and 15 days old
Class : Person, General, Virgo person, serviceman
Did : Die (1984)
Born During : 1910s
Died During : 1980s
Related Websites : http://www.thedailystar.net/story.php?nid=52677, http://banglapedia.search.com.bd/HT/O_0047.html
Freebase ID : "/guid/9202a8c04000641f800000000067f743"
DBPedia URI : http://dbpedia.org/resource/M._A._G._Osmani
Rare Terms : "General Osmani", "Mohammad Ataul Ghani Osmany", "Muhammad Ataul Ghani Osmany", "Muhammad Ataul Gani Osmani" .
Middle-name : "Gani", "Ataul" .
Birthday : The 1st of September. 





- MHJ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

M.H.J. said:


> Few moments ago I met a government officers who works in Ministry Of Defense, he was also in procurement/purchasing committee of Armed Forces; told me that Government trying to get 100-150 Japanese Type-90/Type-10 tank between 2015, still the Bangladesh Army and The Ministry Of Defense doesn't take the final decision.
> 
> Type 90 Ky
> &
> Type 10 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> The Type 90 has an approximate unit cost of 790 million Japanese yen or approximately 7.4 million US dollars at 2008 exchange rates.
> &
> Type-10 Unit cost is ¥954 million; $11.3 million (2010)
> Yup, and its 3 times costly than MBT-2000.
> 150 of those would need a massive budget....12 million per tank.
> But it is one of the finest & better than Leopard-2A6...
> 
> - MHJ ...



The govt of Japan now allows exports of its weapons. However, I wonder if the GoJ will sell weapons to a country that receives about $300 million worth of aids and donations per year. GoJ may not be able to surmount objections in the Parliament.


----------



## Avisheik

eastwatch said:


> The govt of Japan now allows exports of its weapons. However, I wonder if the GoJ will sell weapons to a country that receives about $300 million worth of aids and donations per year. GoJ may not be able to surmount objections in the Parliament.



I think there is good chance japan may sell us weapons in the future. Look at pakistan,india they recieve quite a lot of money from foreign aid, yet their expenditure is so huge and countries that provide them with the aid let pakistan, india buy those weapons.

I think the question is if bangladesh want to buy japanese weapons. japanese weapons are too darn expensive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Avisheik said:


> I think there is good chance japan may sell us weapons in the future. Look at pakistan,india they recieve quite a lot of money from foreign aid, yet their expenditure is so huge and countries that provide them with the aid let pakistan, india buy those weapons.
> 
> I think the question is if bangladesh want to buy japanese weapons. japanese weapons are too darn expensive



I was not talking about other doner countries. I was talking about Japan as the seller of weapons to a very poor Bangladesh. Japanese Parliament is full of no-nonsense serious kind of Parliamentarians who will certainly object to the selling of weapons to an under-developed country who is a major recipient of its aids year after year.

Japan has foresaken war and has adopted a policy of peaceful dialogue as the means of resolving international disputes. Even after it has recently changed its arms sales policy their basic policy has not changed. I belieeve the law changed in order to sell many weapons technologies to USA and Europe, and not the weapons itself to the 3rd world countries. 

Even, generally speaking, USA does not do it. How do we expect that Japan will export its weapons to us? Note that previously even a machine part, for example, a high-grade pipe, was not allowed for export because this pipe may also be used as the barrel of a gun. This is the basic thinking of Japanese govt. So, I believe GoJ will sell high level technologies, which Japan has in plenty, to its ally USA.


----------



## boltu

Bangladesh army in UN mission


























Photo credit: Capt. Tanveer

Far away from home on a strange land serving humanity.






Photo credit: Shahnoor Shawon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## boltu

Bangladesh army in UN mission






























Photo credit: Shahnoor Shawon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Avisheik

* Six bombs defused in Meherpur*

A team of Bangladesh Army has defused six live bombs in Gangni upazila of the district today, police said.

The team of Bogra-6 Engineering Core, led by Lieutenant Shahariar Hossain, defused these bombs by exploding in an open field in Gagni. 

"The bomb expert team of Bangladesh Army from Bogra Cantonment defused these bombs", Officer-in-Charge (OC) of Gangni Thana Bimal Krishna Mallik said.

Earlier, police of Gangni Thana recovered these bombs from different villages of the upazila. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Haha, they called exploding the bomb as difusing, epic reporting


----------



## bigbossman

Avisheik said:


> * Six bombs defused in Meherpur*
> 
> A team of Bangladesh Army has defused six live bombs in Gangni upazila of the district today, police said.
> 
> The team of Bogra-6 Engineering Core, led by Lieutenant Shahariar Hossain, defused these bombs by exploding in an open field in Gagni.
> 
> "The bomb expert team of Bangladesh Army from Bogra Cantonment defused these bombs", Officer-in-Charge (OC) of Gangni Thana Bimal Krishna Mallik said.
> 
> Earlier, police of Gangni Thana recovered these bombs from different villages of the upazila.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Haha, they called exploding the bomb as difusing, epic reporting



hahaha...indeed


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman




----------



## Avisheik

*32 mortar shells recovered in Bandarban*

Members of Bangladesh Army recovered 32 mortar shells and two hand grenades from a garden at Narikel Para in Thanchi upazila on Saturday.

Major Zahid of Sadar Army Zone said on secret information, a army team conducted a drive in the area at about 9 am and recovered the mortar shells, each measuring 82 mm, and two hand grenades.

However, no one was arrested in this connection.


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.H.J.

MBT-2000 Tank of Bangladesh Army ...





Photo credit : http://www.facebook.com/pages/Defence-Power-Of-Bangladesh/135153656592757

Exclusive 1st ever photo of Bangladesh Army MBT-2000s, which are being transported by rail from the inland factory in China to a sea port.

MBT-2000 is a 3rd gen one of the most modern battle tank...   


Yeah ,,, we are actually going to get a multinational Tank !

Engine : Ukraine
Body :China
Gun barrel : German design produce under license in China
Electronics : China probably based on western design 





- MHJ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Avisheik

kobiraaz said:


>



Hmm, what kind of parade is this? As per my knowledge, the red berets are the commandos, the green beret ae infrantry, the blue berets are engineers and the black berets are from the armour division.



M.H.J. said:


> MBT-2000 Tank of Bangladesh Army ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit : http://www.facebook.com/pages/Defence-Power-Of-Bangladesh/135153656592757
> 
> Exclusive 1st ever photo of Bangladesh Army MBT-2000s, which are being transported by rail from the inland factory in China to a sea port.
> 
> MBT-2000 is a 3rd gen one of the most modern battle tank...
> 
> 
> Yeah ,,, we are actually going to get a multinational Tank !
> 
> Engine : Ukraine
> Body :China
> Gun barrel : German design produce under license in China
> Electronics : China probably based on western design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MHJ ...



If they are only being transported to the sea port now, there is a good chance that the LPCs and the tanks will arrive at the same time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Avisheik said:


> Hmm, what kind of parade is this? As per my knowledge, the red berets are the commandos, the green beret ae infrantry, the blue berets are engineers and the black berets are from the armour division.
> 
> 
> 
> If they are only being transported to the sea port now, there is a good chance that the LPCs and the tanks will arrive at the same time



Probably 12-14 of the 44 MBT tanks are coming within this year, so yes...both those tanks (not all) and LPCs are possibly coming at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

still confused over why we got these MBT's, do they enhance the defense of our terrain?  don't think money should be spent over a few more tanks rather than better air force equipment and fighters


----------



## eastwatch

animelive said:


> still confused over why we got these MTB's, do they enhance the defense of our terrain?  don't think money should be spent over a few more tanks rather than better air force equipment and fighters



If you happen to be a defence expert please tell us why MBT-2000 are required by BD where terrain is unsuitable for movement of heavy tanks.


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh terrain is just fine for Modern day Tank battle. It takes few minutes to build bridges for tanks. Plus tanks are must in lightning attack doctrine!! Allied force in second world war thought Ardennes in french-german front was impenetrable! So they amassed all their strength in Belgium Front and was whipped by German tanks from rear. German tanks and infantry bypassed Allied positions by crossing Ardennes. Ardennes looks similar to Chittagong Hill tracts. 






Ardennes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 






If Nazis could do this in 1940, why not BD army in 2012??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## animelive

eastwatch said:


> If you happen to be a defence expert please tell us why MBT-2000 are required by BD where terrain is unsuitable for movement of heavy tanks.



you heavily misunderstood my post, as i was actually asking the same question 


kobiraaz said:


> If Nazis could do this in 1940, why not BD army in 2012??


i still think it will hamper the effectiveness of the tanks, anyway, tanks are not stuff Bangladesh needs right now xD the air force is embarrassing


----------



## kobiraaz

animelive said:


> you heavily misunderstood my post, as i was actually asking the same question
> 
> i still think it will hamper the effectiveness of the tanks, anyway, tanks are not stuff Bangladesh needs right now xD the air force is embarrassing



Yes. Our air force is way behind than navy and army . But we don't have the luxury to buy modern aircrafts right now. Cost of 44 3rd Generation battle tank = 2/3 4.5 generation Fighters, Plus we will pay for those tanks in installments with lowest interest rate! Thanks to China...! Our army lacks fire power, India and Pakistan both moved to 3rd generation tanks but we use obsolete T69, a renowned Cold war tank!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## boltu

Bangladesh army in Kuwait since 1991 Gulf war.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## animelive

every eid, they hold feast in the Bangladesh Army camp

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

animelive said:


> you heavily misunderstood my post, as i was actually asking the same question
> 
> i still think it will hamper the effectiveness of the tanks, anyway, tanks are not stuff Bangladesh needs right now xD the air force is embarrassing



I am not also an expert or any knowlegeable about tank warfare. But, BA has quite a good number of tanks. It has 640 used Main Battle Tanks (MBT) and 140+ used Light Battle Tanks. The China made MBT-2000 will be the 1st batch of 44 new MBTs. So, with MBT numbering 640 plus 44, and light tanks at 140+, the total number of tanks in BA is 824+. This is not an insignificant number.

I agree that the terrains in BD is unsuitable for a tank war. But, this can be attributed to enemy tanks which cannot move in our wet lands. The entire country is wet even in January because of IRRI rice cultivation. If winter is unsuitable, then other seasons are more unsuitable. 

Enemy tanks will bog down in the muddy CLAYEE soil of Bangladesh. India sent a few light tanks weighing only 15 ton each in 1971 war. But, all of them bogged down. MBTs are more than 40 ton each. So, India cannot send its heavy tanks. These are suitable for war with Pakistan.

So, the logical conclusion could be our tanks will be used to resist enemy tanks in the NW where the land is strong and sandy. Our tanks can even penetrate into enemy land here and engage the enemy in case of a war. A concentrated tank mobilization at the chicken neck point will be very important to safeguard our territory from being used by both India and China if there happen to be a war between those countries.

I am not sure if there can be tank battles in our NE border with India and SE border with Burma. But, I have reasons to believe that Arakanese (Rohingya) Mujahids know the terrain very well and BA's human assets inside Arakan already know the terrains suitable for tank war. However, the tanks must cross Naaf Daria.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zabaniyah

eastwatch said:


> I am not also an expert or any knowlegeable about tank warfare. But, BA has quite a good number of tanks. It has 640 used Main Battle Tanks (MBT) and 140+ used Light Battle Tanks. The China made MBT-2000 will be the 1st batch of 44 new MBTs. So, with MBT numbering 640 plus 44, and light tanks at 140+, the total number of tanks in BA is 824+. This is not an insignificant number.



That's.....just too many tanks  

And those Type-59s are getting very old.



eastwatch said:


> I am not sure if there can be tank battles in our NE border with India and SE border with Burma. But, I have reasons to believe that Arakanese (Rohingya) Mujahids know the terrain very well and BA's human assets inside Arakan already know the terrains suitable for tank war. However, the tanks must cross Naaf Daria.



The border territory with Myanmar is not very suitable for tank warfare. 

Much of our tank divisions are meant against India. 

I agree with anime though, our air force is seriously lacking. And improvements for the navy should not have any limits whatsoever. 

But seriously, that's just way too many tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jobless Jack

Zabaniya said:


> That's.....just too many tanks
> 
> And those Type-59s are getting very old.
> 
> 
> 
> The border territory with Myanmar is not very suitable for tank warfare.
> 
> Much of our tank divisions are meant against India.
> 
> I agree with anime though, our air force is seriously lacking. And improvements for the navy should not have any limits whatsoever.
> 
> But seriously, that's just way too many tanks.



but then as u have said they are old very old . probly army conseiders them useless ?


----------



## kobiraaz

We have 10 tank regiments each consisting 44 tanks! Yes we bought 700+ tanks but not all are operational. ..


----------



## boltu

Zabaniya said:


> That's.....just too many tanks
> 
> And those Type-59s are getting very old.


The important fact is these older tanks going through major upgradation and after the upgradation is complete,all our older tanks will be capable of night warfare and will also have laser targeting or something like that.Is it true that India's T-72s are night blind??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

Zabaniya said:


> That's.....just too many tanks  And those Type-59s are getting very old.
> 
> The border territory with Myanmar is not very suitable for tank warfare. Much of our tank divisions are meant against India.
> 
> I agree with anime though, our air force is seriously lacking. And improvements for the navy should not have any limits whatsoever.
> 
> But seriously, that's just way too many tanks.



BA is now upgrading all the 59/59II tanks. Moreover, It is also converting Type-62 Light Tanks to tracked Armoured Personnel Carriers (APCs). BA has 323 units of amphibious tyred APCs of which Russia supplied 313 units and USA 10 units. More to the above, it has so far converted more than 80 units of Type-62 LTs to tracked APCs. So, the current APC total of 400+ is also not insignificant for a country like BD.

A poor BD has only one piece of small clothe which it cannot use to hide both the top and mid-part simultaneously. So, this is why it is strengthening only navy at present with the purchase of Frigates, LPCs, OPCs, Corvettes, Patrol Boats and many others. IOn the other hand, it is also building anti-aircraft SAM systems with a small money instead of buying expensive planes. A 30 million dollar enemy plane can be destroyed with the use of a half million dollar SAM.

So, in my opinion, when unless our clothe becomes a little larger we cannot purchase many jets, we can fit our land with many batteries of SAMS at a fraction price of jets. BAF will induct also BGIs. Some people who have seen the design drawings say, these are BGI only in name. They do not look like F-7. I am not sure, but the name F-7BGI may be used to deceive our enemies, who knows! 

So, in my opinion, BA, BN and BAF are equally or a little unequally are being made strong now-a-days by overstretching our small piece of clothing a little.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jobless Jack

eastwatch said:


> BA is now upgrading all the 59/59II tanks. Moreover, BA is also converting Type-62 Light Tanks to tracked Armoured Personnel Carriers (APCs). BA has 323 units of amphibious tyred APCs of which Russia supplied 313 units and USA 10 units. BA has so far converted more than 80 units of Type-62 LTs to APC. So, the APC total of 400+ is also not insignificant for a country like BD.
> 
> A poor BD has only one piece of small clothe which it cannot use to hide both the breasts and mid-part. So, this is why it is strengthening navy with the purchase of Frigates, LPCs, OPCs, Corvettes and many hundred others. It is also a right approach to build a anti-aircraft SAM system with a small money than to buy expensive planes. A 30 million dollar enemy plane can be destroyed with the use of a one million dollar SAM.
> 
> So, in my opinion, unless our clothe is a little larger we cannot purchase many jets. However, we can fit our land with many batteries of SAMS at a fraction price of jets. BAF will induct also BGIs. Some people who have seen the design drawings say, these are BGI only in name. They do not look like F-7. I am not sure, but the name F-7BGI may be used to deceive our enemies, who knows!
> 
> So, in my opinion, BA, BN and BAF are equally or unequally strong now-a-days with our small piece of clothing being a little overstretched.



but seriously whats the purpose of these tanks , if bd and indias NE is not really suitable for tank warfare, i read in the above post that these are meant to be used against india


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> BA is now upgrading all the 59/59II tanks. Moreover, It is also converting Type-62 Light Tanks to tracked Armoured Personnel Carriers (APCs).



Please note the corrections. BA is now upgrading its 59/59II to 59G or Al-Zarrer grade of Pakistan. PA was supposed to help us with its experience and technical knowhow. But, I do not know about the present picture if PA is helping BA without sending experts. BA does not divulge sensitive information.

Since all the 140+ Type-62 Light Tanks will be converted to tracked APCs, therefore, total number of tanks will go down as a result. These small tanks are becoming obsolate, but converting these to tracked APCs will give them new lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Jobless Jack said:


> but seriously whats the purpose of these tanks , if bd and indias NE is not really suitable for tank warfare, i read in the above post that these are meant *to be used against india *



To be more perfect theses are to be used against enemy. Regarding the terrain where tanks (heavy or light) are not suitable we have enough APCs. I believe our strategists thought of it and emphasized on APCs. Currently there are more cities with more roads than in 71...so heavy tanks can be used there or there are places where we can use them. There shouldn't be any worries regarding using heavy tanks on BD terrains. Anyway, one expert on BD terrains can shed light on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

As a matter of fact, BA has more then 1200 APCs overall, 800+ of which are from Russia. I like this choice given the need of extensive mobility of ammunition and troops, especially in our terrain.

As we are moving forward, building our own cars etc., an APC factory isnt something far-fetched. Here we can tailor-make our own APCs. Should not be that hard compared to building tanks.

I remember suggesting this long back and shall advocate it once again, lets accumulate a certain proportion of money coming from the UN peacekeeping missions and get a factory going. Our govt. certainly is not 'miskeen' to not be able to maintain it.

Just my 2 cent.


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Shaheb

bd_4_ever said:


> As a matter of fact, BA has more then *1200 APCs overall, 800+* of which are from Russia. I like this choice given the need of extensive mobility of ammunition and troops, especially in our terrain.
> 
> As we are moving forward, building our own cars etc., an APC factory isnt something far-fetched. Here we can tailor-make our own APCs. Should not be that hard compared to building tanks.
> 
> I remember suggesting this long back and shall advocate it once again, lets accumulate a certain proportion of money coming from the UN peacekeeping missions and get a factory going. Our govt. certainly is not 'miskeen' to not be able to maintain it.
> 
> Just my 2 cent.
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Can you prove your claim. cause, so far I know and as far as news goes, Bangladesh army has 128 BTR-82A on order, 144 BTR-80, 50 BTR-70, 88 MT-LB and 48 type-62 conversions. That gives you a total of 458 APCs.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Major Shaheb said:


> Can you prove your claim. cause, so far I know and as far as news goes, Bangladesh army has 128 BTR-82A on order, 144 BTR-80, 50 BTR-70, 88 MT-LB and 48 type-62 conversions. That gives you a total of 458 APCs.



Probably your figures are correct. But i remember discussing in this very forum about the number i stated. Was quite a while back. It could be wrong though.


Cheers!!!


----------



## emotionless_teenage

boltu said:


> Is it true that India's T-72s are night blind??



they would at least have IR searchlight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## james5

Good posting.its looking beautiful and information about the army is also best.


----------



## eastwatch

Major Shaheb said:


> Can you prove your claim. cause, so far I know and as far as news goes, Bangladesh army has 128 BTR-82A on order, 144 BTR-80, 50 BTR-70, 88 MT-LB and 48 type-62 conversions. That gives you a total of 458 APCs.



Please do not blame others for an exagerrated number of APCs. In some other previous posts I have said about 1200 APCs by mistake. Sorry!


----------



## BD SU-35

Can anyone here tell me about the procurement of PLZ-45?I haven't heard anything about for a long time.


----------



## boltu

BD SU-35 said:


> Can anyone here tell me about the procurement of PLZ-45?I haven't heard anything about for a long time.


Last year BA purchased the Serbian Nora B-52s, don't know about the PLZ-45s though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

boltu said:


> Last year BA purchased the Serbian Nora B-52s, don't know about the PLZ-45s though.



According to Wiki, Bangladesh is a confirmed operator of the PLZ-45. Don't know how true it is. 

I've never seen either of them in Bangladeshi army photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Nah! Most probably BA showed interest. But nothing was finalized... don't believe BD military!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> Nah! Most probably BA showed interest. But nothing was finalized... don't believe BD military!!



That's good. I'm pleased. 

Those Serbian bigshots look really bada$$!


----------



## mizo

nope they r the soldiers of the assam regt comprising mainly of tribes from the north eastern states


----------



## Zabaniyah

mizo said:


> nope they r the soldiers of the assam regt comprising mainly of tribes from the north eastern states



Huh?


----------



## Al-zakir

Allahr Kasam. This song brought tear in my eyes.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Very recent photo of the recently acquired Eurocopter AS565 Panther of the Bangladesh Army:






They've been delivered  

Photo Credit: Mokarram Hossain Sohan
Distributed by Defense Power Of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Avisheik

Zabaniya said:


> Very recent photo of the recently acquired Eurocopter AS565 Panther of the Bangladesh Army:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been delivered
> 
> Photo Credit: Mokarram Hossain Sohan
> Distributed by Defense Power Of Bangladesh.



If thats the permanent colour scheme of the BA helicopter, then i gotta say that BA has a better taste than BAF  

Anyway what version is that? UA or UB ?


----------



## Porbot

I have a question. Iran ar Turkey khub egie geche technology te. Amar prosno holo, amra kee other sathe akta pact korte parina jee ora other technology amader kache dibee bhai jatee bolee? Iran ar Pakistan er fighter jet ache tader banano. Amader aniation industry bole light airchaft banabe. Tara kee amader technology dibena? Chesta korte oshubidha kee. Amra other shathe bibhino deal korlam tader need onujaye. Kee bolem? I have no idea in this field, so my point could be wrong.


----------



## mb444

Porbot,

What you say is fairly easy to do. We have the money. It needs visionary leadership and we are seriously lacking in that. Both the begums are uneducated halfwits....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Gee...I don't know. 

One is insane. 

While the other only studied till class VII. 

Tough choice...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

> *Tank rescue operation triggers 30km tailback on Dhk-Tangail highway
> *
> 
> A 30-kilometre-long tailback has been created on the both ends of narrow Dhaka-Tangail highway Monday for the last two days due to the rescue operation of a tank-carrying army truck which fell on a roadside ditch at Jamurki area in Mirzapur upazila of Tangail on Saturday.
> 
> The rescue operation was continuing till afternoon while miles long tailback was seen from Gorai of Mirzapur upazila to Baoikhola in Basail upazila till.
> 
> Sub-inspector (SI) Mamun Miah of Gorai Highway Police Station said an army truck carrying a tank bound to Razendrapur Cantonment of Gazilpur from Jamuna Cantonment of Bangabandhu Bridge fell into a 30-feet-deep ditch when giving side of a passenger bus at Jamurki, leaving three army men injured.
> 
> Hundreds of vehicles remained stranded on the narrow highway when a wrecker of army engineering core started rescue operation blocking a side of the road since Sunday noon, drivers and local sources said.
> 
> Lt Colonel Mohammad Taher from the Engineering Core of Savar Cantonment directing the rescue operation told this correspondent on the spot that they have been conducting the rescue operation keeping vehicular movement running through a single lane.
> 
> &#8220;The rescue operation will be completed before the sun set and the Bangladesh Army is very sad over the sufferings of the passengers due to the rescue operation,&#8221; he added.
> 
> However, the army men failed to rescue the 30-ton tank and the truck on Sunday and in the meantime acute traffic jam was created across the highway from Mirzapur to Karatia and it lasted over the night, causing untold sufferings to the passengers most of them were returning the Capital from northern districts after celebrated Eid-ul-Azha.
> 
> Meanwhile, army resumed the rescue operation Monday morning and continued it till filing of this report at 4:00pm.
> 
> Service holder Mohammad Rabbani from Dinajpur said he along with his family members was going to Dhaka after celebrating Eid at his village home but his bus stranded at Natiapara for the last four hours due to the traffic jam.
> 
> Mohammad Alam, driver of one Dhak-bound Dur Digonto Poribahan, said he started from Bogra at 4:00am but had been stranded at Mohera in Mirzapur till 2:00pm due to the tailback.




Most probably a type 69 or a type 59.


----------



## kobiraaz

^ not tank, its a tank carrier! Those huge trucks!!


----------



## Avisheik

kobiraaz said:


> ^ not tank, its a tank carrier! Those huge trucks!!



Its both, according to the report



> However, the army men failed to rescue the 30-ton tank and the truck on Sunday


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zabaniyah

bigbossman said:


>



Awesome paintjob


----------



## kobiraaz

Josh!! Kobiraaz khush hua


----------



## Porbot

bigbossman said:


>








>



What tank is this? Is this the one we just bought?


----------



## Porbot

You know what I always thought that there should be separete air force from BAF under Bangladesh Army. In my logic, this air force should be there just to bomb and kill on the ground or air before our army suppose to enter. There could be different types of jets there. One could be a like of (yammy yammy) A-10. I know we'll never get it but the plane itself is damn sexy.






ya ya ya ya ya


----------



## kobiraaz

btw which country/company made the helo????


----------



## Porbot

I have absolutely no idea but Chinese i suppose............................................


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> btw which country/company made the helo????


Eurocopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

^ But cant find any source from eurocopter, though they mentioned about selling two civil helicoptert to a private company.... As mbt2000 and these two helis were ordered at the same time and are being delivered at the same time...... it is most probably harbin z9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.H.J.

kobiraaz said:


> ^ But cant find any source from eurocopter, though they mentioned about selling two civil helicoptert to a private company.... As mbt2000 and these two helis were ordered at the same time and are being delivered at the same time...... it is most probably harbin z9









It is an " Eurocopter AS565 Panther " of Bangladesh Army aviation ...

Eurocopter AS565 Panther - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Just click on the wiki link & check the operator list ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

kobiraaz said:


> ^ But cant find any source from eurocopter, though they mentioned about selling two civil helicoptert to a private company.... As mbt2000 and these two helis were ordered at the same time and are being delivered at the same time...... it is most probably harbin z9



Dont think its harbin. If it was harbin, this news would have out on the chinese websites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army Special Force




Bangladesh Army Special Force

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman

UN Peacekeeping

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Shaheb

eastwatch said:


> Please do not blame others for an exagerrated number of APCs. In some other previous posts I have said about 1200 APCs by mistake. Sorry!



You know there is a common sayings among our friends:
Man is mortal - Manush matroi vul kore...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

bigbossman said:


> Bangladesh Army Special Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bangladesh Army Special Force*



What does it mean...is it Delta force?


----------



## M.H.J.

PlanetSoldier said:


> What does it mean...is it Delta force?



Newly formed "Special Para Battalion". 
Equipped like the SAS. They are deadly brother, I don't wanna stand against them they will do any thing to win...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

M.H.J. said:


> Newly formed "Special Para Battalion".
> Equipped like the SAS. They are deadly brother, I don't wanna stand against them they will do any thing to win...



*For god sake dont compare their equipment with SAS now*. Even some of our Police forces is better equipped (with Tavor) then your elite "Special Para Battalion" (Heckler & Koch MP5) 

*Below are images of Indian reserved police force CRPF >*











Tavor used by CRPF >

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> *For god sake dont compare their equipment with SAS now*. Even some of our Police forces is better equipped (with Tavor) then your elite "Special Para Battalion" (Heckler & Koch MP5)
> 
> *Below are images of Indian reserved police force CRPF >*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tavor used by CRPF >



fast answer..but not the smart kind...he mentioned about the equipment...not the rest...you haven't seen them with full combat equipment so i believe such comment is totally redundant...however, terrorists in our countries aren't that well equipped like yours..our rapid action battalion with ak56 are good enough to take them down...in case if needed..then the gov can always procure US and German weapons for our police force.
so for gods sake use common sense before commenting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BD SU-35

If you have such well-equipped police force, why do use NSG commandos in Mumbai terror attacks with MP5 rifle likew bd army commandos?


----------



## bigbossman

Enough talking...its pictures time again

Bangladesh Army Aviation 










Army para jump

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

@kobiraaz : Those pictures have nothing to do with appreciating greater women participation in the Bangladeshi Army...you're just a tharkiii like the rest of us !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sylheti-soldier

There is a saying in Bangla which loosely translated means &#8220;those women who can weave a braid can also cook! In uniform they are keeper of peace, law and order at the same time, a wife and a mother at home .. I salute them!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

New tanks yaay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*MBT-2000 of Bangladesh Army Have Arrived In Chittagong Port*


----------



## M.H.J.

BD Army commandos are in action (exercise) ...!!






BD Army rules !    Now, tell me how do they look ?





- MHJ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

bigbossman said:


>



That is the most BEAUTIFUL picture I've ever seen.... 

Well, one of the most


----------



## monitor

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/45353_336722639768647_106087551_n.jpg


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gyp 111

MBT-2000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

that eurocopter looks badass


----------



## BD SU-35

Bangladesh army is going to procure WS-22 122mm guided multi barrel rocket launcher system. I've known it from BMF. Is there anyone who knows about it?


----------



## Gyp 111

test choltese jothasomvob...valo hole aro anbe


BD SU-35 said:


> Bangladesh army is going to procure WS-22 122mm guided multi barrel rocket launcher system. I've known it from BMF. Is there anyone who knows about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BD SU-35

Gyp 111 said:


> test choltese jothasomvob...valo hole aro anbe


is there any possibility of procuring 155mm mbrls?


----------



## Gyp 111

ami sothik janina 155mm er MRLS ana hoise naki tobe BD 130mm er MRLS ase


BD SU-35 said:


> is there any possibility of procuring 155mm mbrls?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BD SU-35

as far as i know there is no 155mm mbrl in bd, hope BA will go for it.


----------



## Gyp 111

BA don't have 155mm MRLS but BA has 155mm SPA


BD SU-35 said:


> as far as i know there is no 155mm mbrl in bd, hope BA will go for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Bangladesh Army BTR-80 vehicles operation delayed by weather, Marabo camp, Congo, 14 August 2007 :






Photographed by : Lt Jorge Lorenzo, Uruguayan Navy





Related link(s). *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gyp 111

MBT-2000 in victory day 2012 parade

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BlackEagle911

nice pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gyp 111

Palestian cadet and recent commisoined officers at BMA, Chittagong!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DURJOY

EXERCISE TIGER SHARK'13





PHOTO COURTESY:Bangladesh Armed Forces | Facebook

MBT 2000






PHOTO COURTESY:http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bangladesh-Armed-Forces/426512500742424

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DURJOY

BANGLADESH ARMY IN UN PEACE KEEPING.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gyp 111

Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DURJOY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gyp 111

Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Gyp 111 said:


> Palestian cadet and recent commisoined officers at BMA, Chittagong!



ye kia kur rahy hain? lol

our army dont do dat


----------



## Anubis

Marshmallow said:


> ye kia kur rahy hain? lol
> 
> our army dont do dat



Coming from a war torn country.......they need to have their fun!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

RiasatKhan said:


> Coming from a war torn country.......they need to have their fun!



i c,well quite a different kind of fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Marshmallow said:


> i c,well quite a different kind of fun



Well they are Arabs......they have their own way......we have our ways......we have cultural difference!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

RiasatKhan said:


> Well they are Arabs......they have their own way......we have our ways......we have cultural difference!



didnt know arabs climb on trees and ppl anhd mountains when they r happy or to express happiness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Marshmallow said:


> didnt know arabs climb on trees and ppl anhd mountains when they r happy or to express happiness



Why are you so thoughtful about how arabs celebrate,bro??Let them do whatever they want.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

RiasatKhan said:


> Why are you so thoughtful about how arabs celebrate,bro??Let them do whatever they want.....



ok i will let them climb the trees and bamboos in joy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Marshmallow said:


> ok i will let them climb the trees and bamboos in joy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gyp 111

Bangladesh Army

















BA Eurocopter AS365 N3

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Anubis

Gyp 111 said:


> Bangladesh Army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BA Eurocopter AS365 N3



I have doubts about the first pic.Boots look different.Also where did the big horned deer come from in the background??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

RiasatKhan said:


> I have doubts about the first pic.Boots look different.Also where did the big horned deer come from in the background??



I agree with you. The environment looks temperate and the camouflage looks different

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gyp 111

eita BD Military theke niya nd BD Army onno desh eao training ea gese hote pare tokhon kar somoyer pic eita


RiasatKhan said:


> I have doubts about the first pic.Boots look different.Also where did the big horned deer come from in the background??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gyp 111

Females in Bangladesh Defence Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Gyp 111 said:


> Females in Bangladesh Defence Forces



They are probably BNCC cadets not of defence forces.


----------



## Anubis

Gyp 111 said:


> Females in Bangladesh Defence Forces



Bhai,prothom pic ta nia sondeho ase!


----------



## DURJOY

1st pic tao BNCC,meyetar kadhe dekhun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gyp 111

hmm amar nijero ase 


RiasatKhan said:


> Bhai,prothom pic ta nia sondeho ase!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

Salute to captain Jannet, 1st lady officer to be AIRBORNE in Bangladesh Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bigbossman

Pakistan, Malaysia, Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## kobiraaz

bigbossman said:


> Pakistan, Malaysia, Bangladesh



D-8 Countries the Future Military Strongholds of Muslim Ummah... Today or Tmrw tiny Bangladesh will take the lead like Israel , i tell you.... ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

kobiraaz said:


> D-8 Countries the Future Military Strongholds of Muslim Ummah... Today or Tmrw tiny Bangladesh will take the lead like Israel , i tell you.... ...



n our kobi's gonna b a powerful member of Ummah union


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> D-8 Countries the Future Military Strongholds of Muslim Ummah... Today or Tmrw tiny Bangladesh will take the lead like Israel , i tell you.... ...



Hope it never happens ever...why on earth we have to be like an illegal fake nation in any aspect to lead .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

PlanetSoldier said:


> Hope it never happens ever...why on earth we have to be like an illegal fake nation in any aspect to lead .



i meant military power..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bigbossman

Para jump at night, Bangladesh Commando inside an-32

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Shantidoot-3 from last year!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BD SU-35

Hello, every one, i'm a candidate for the 73rd long course.i'm 5 ft 6, my weight is 69 kg.is there gonna be any problem in preli.I'm a boxer and a taekwondo blackbelt.is that gonna help me?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

BD SU-35 said:


> Hello, every one, i'm a candidate for the 73rd long course.i'm 5 ft 6, my weight is 69 kg.is there gonna be any problem in preli.I'm a boxer and a taekwondo blackbelt.is that gonna help me?



I see only one lacking in you...you didn't throw a party here yet  ...do it soon. Welcome on PDF and all the best for ISSB.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

BD SU-35 said:


> Hello, every one, i'm a candidate for the 73rd long course.i'm 5 ft 6, my weight is 69 kg.is there gonna be any problem in preli.I'm a boxer and a taekwondo blackbelt.is that gonna help me?



welcome mate, all the best to you, train hard, live like a legend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

lose your wight and best of luck for the pleminary,written ,ISSB and the final swiming test .


BD SU-35 said:


> Hello, every one, i'm a candidate for the 73rd long course.i'm 5 ft 6, my weight is 69 kg.is there gonna be any problem in preli.I'm a boxer and a taekwondo blackbelt.is that gonna help me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

thats a moose or a reindeer and they are probably the russian snipers.the bd army is now training the russians .


RiasatKhan said:


> I have doubts about the first pic.Boots look different.Also where did the big horned deer come from in the background??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

sepoi said:


> thats a moose or a reindeer and they are probably the russian snipers.the bd army is now training the russians .



where did you get this info ? @sepoi is your youtube working ?


----------



## sepoi

yes i can watch the youtube. i use some proxy sites. try this freeprox or 111.proxy.eu just google them and you can access the youtube too.i use banglalion ,teletalk has freegateway for youtube .well i heard from bdmilitary .the bangladesh army is giving the basic infantry training to the russians recruits


BDforever said:


> where did you get this info ? @sepoi is your youtube working ?


----------



## BD SU-35

Actually,for what i'm little worried is that,i'm over-weighed more than 3kgs from my normal weight.is that gonna create a problem in primary medical check up i can lose 3kgs in 10 days,if i want to.


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sweetgrape

Bangladesh special force:

























Very cool!!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Alshawi1234

Great images. Beautiful land too, I love the tropical environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asad71

Not army. Looks like BN SEALS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

main battle tank of Bangladesh army: Type-69IIMk2G
-----------------------------------------------
&#8226; 120 mm smoothbore main gun (Fires all NATO rounds)&#8226; Capability to fire ATGM from main gun&#8226; Gun stabilisers (vertical, horizontal) &#8226; Modern fire control system &#8226; Combat data link&#8226; Extensive ERA (Explosive Reactive Armour) protection&#8226; NBC suite&#8226; 1,200 hp diesel engin&#8226;Thermal sights&#8226; Semi-automatic loader &#8226; Laser warning receiver&#8226; Laser range finder &#8226; Range of new ammunition&#8226; Fire fighting equipment&#8226; Communications equipment&#8226; Navigation equipment + GPS
&#8226; Jamming equipment &#8226;42+ ton&#8226;27-28 hp power Per tons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

BA Commando!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

*Special Security Force(SSF)*






Special Security Force(SSF) is a Bangladeshi law enforcement agency that provides protection to government officials and foreign dignitaries.

The Presidential Security Force Ordinance (PSFO) established a security force which is to be under the direct command of the president and controlled and administered by a director who may be invested with the powers of the chief of army staff in respect of operations of the force. The force may seek the assistance of other services, such as law enforcement agencies, paramilitary forces and defence and intelligence agencies.

The force was originally intended to "provide physical security," both to the president wherever he may be and to VIPs (including any head of state or government or any person declared to be a VIP by the government). Following restoration of the parliamentary system, it was renamed the Special Security Force (SSF) whose primary function is to protect the prime minister, the president and other VIPs. Its work also includes "collecting and communicating intelligence affecting the physical security of the prime minister, the president or a VIP" (Section 8). The SSF is now accountable to the prime minister under the present parliamentary system and is given the power to "arrest without warrant . . . any person when there is reason to believe that the presence or movement of such person at or near the place where the prime minister, the president or a VIP is living or staying or through which he is passing or about to pass is prejudicial to the physical security of the prime minister, the president or such VIP; and if such person forcibly resists the endeavour to arrest him or attempts to evade arrest, such officer may use all means necessary to effect the arrest and may, if necessary and after giving such warning as may be appropriate in the circumstances of the case or otherwise so, use force against him as to cause death" (Section 8).

The wide and unfettered powers granted to the authorities above under the Special Security Force Ordinance (SSFO) enacted in 1986 are exacerbated by Section 11 which prevents prosecution for such acts without government sanction. provides physical security to the Very Important Persons (VIPs). Persons performing duties are called Agents who are selected and trained officers from Army, Navy, Air force, Police and Ansar. Persons from other ranks also actively support the organization. SSF is organized in various bureaus namely Ops and Protection, Intelligence, Logistics and Training. The office is located at Prime Minister's Office at Tejgaon.
Responsibility

The mission of SSF is to provide physical security to the President, Head of the Government and any person designated as VIP by the Government of Peoples Republic of Bangladesh. SSF takes necessary measures in coordination with civil administration, security and intelligence organizations to prevent as well as protect VIPs from any threats. SSF is also responsible for the security of VIPs&#8217; offices and residences.
History

The idea of establishing a security force in Bangladesh for physical protection of VIPs was first mooted by the then President Hussain Muhammad Ershad. Accordingly Presidential Security Force (PSF) was formed on 15 June 1986. Later with the introduction of Parliamentary Government System in Bangladesh, the force was renamed as Special Security Force on 27 September 1997.
Organization

Commanded by Director General (equivalent to the rank of Brigadier General or Major General)the SSF is organized in four administrative Bureaus. They are:

Operation and Protection Bureau
Intelligence Bureau
Logistics Bureau
Training Bureau

SSF Head Quarter is Located at Prime Minister's Office in Tejgaon, Dhaka. SSF maintains independent training complex and accommodations of its own co-located near the Head Quarter.

*Weapons*
1.Beretta 92 
2.Benelli M4 
3.Heckler & Koch P7,M8 
4.SIG Sauer P226/228/229 
5.Walther P22 
6.Franchi SPAS-12 
7.Glock 17 
8.Heckler & Koch MP7 
9.Heckler & Koch MP5

source: Special Security Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zabaniyah

Hmm...want to buy this beast 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/guns-corner/229814-linux-os-powered-rifle.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BD SU-35

Can anyone tell me,how much exercise a BMA cadet need to do in everyday?I just want to know that bcz, as i'm a candidate for 73rd long course this can be a great help for me.


----------



## BDforever

BD SU-35 said:


> Can anyone tell me,how much exercise a BMA cadet need to do in everyday?I just want to know that bcz, as i'm a candidate for 73rd long course this can be a great help for me.



sorry bro , i do not know


----------



## animelive

BD SU-35 said:


> Can anyone tell me,how much exercise a BMA cadet need to do in everyday?I just want to know that bcz, as i'm a candidate for 73rd long course this can be a great help for me.



Alot probably, do 500 pushups, 500 squats, 100 pullups, 500situps and run 10km everyday. Should make you quite strong


----------



## genmirajborgza786

animelive said:


> Alot probably, do *500 pushups*, *500 squats*, 100 pullups, *500situps* and run *10km* everyday. Should make you quite strong



_rohom kor re berohom eti manusher pola ache, jin er pola na _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

genmirajborgza786 said:


> _rohom kor re berohom eti manusher pola ache, jin er pola na _


its not that much, 500 squats and 500 situps is pretty easy. And if you can gap the pushups well its possible. You are required to do that much everyday if you join karate, pushups on two knuckle or fingers only too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

genmirajborgza786 said:


> _rohom kor re berohom eti manusher pola ache, jin er pola na _



Those are actually nothing at academy....animelive probably hinted only the daily punishments. asol mojar kotha bole nai  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Porbot

animelive said:


> Alot probably, do 500 pushups, 500 squats, 100 pullups, 500situps and run 10km everyday. Should make you quite strong



Khaisere khaise!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BD SU-35

Hmm, voi paisi.Actually, i'm 68kg r8 now, bt i should be 64kg.are they going to disqualified me for that in the primary medical check up?I've 16 days to go, i think i can make it.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RiasatKhan said:


> BA Commando!



Seems SWAD is much better geared than BA commandos!


----------



## Anubis

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Seems SWAD is much better geared than BA commandos!



Well SWADS is newer.So they got the HK416s and M4s....And GOB is focusing on the NAVY now...so they get the best of everything for now....Commandos will have their day!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

BD SU-35 said:


> Hmm, voi paisi.Actually, i'm 68kg r8 now, bt i should be 64kg.are they going to disqualified me for that in the primary medical check up?I've 16 days to go, i think i can make it.



Might, better be safe than sorry do lot of exercise. If you have a good amount of fat level then lose it of as well


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RiasatKhan said:


> Well SWADS is newer.So they got the HK416s and M4s....And GOB is focusing on the NAVY now...so they get the best of everything for now....Commandos will have their day!



Can u post a pic of swads with HK-416?


----------



## BDforever

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Can u post a pic of swads with HK-416?



we do not get much photos of armed forces.
here is a link for you for info Navy seals (SEALs) from Bangladesh - SWADS - special-ops.org | Elite magazine for elite warriors!
i posted before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## G.Singh

It's funny because the body builds muscle in response to intensity; i.e lifting 2 pounds for 24 hours won't make you stronger, 200 in a 5 sec static hold will. I tried it and do it myself, just wondering in the 120 pages of this thread; was there any trolling about does BD have an army I thought it was jus shubeg singh's chele?


----------



## BDforever

G.Singh said:


> It's funny because the body builds muscle in response to intensity; i.e lifting 2 pounds for 24 hours won't make you stronger, 200 in a 5 sec static hold will. I tried it and do it myself, just wondering in the 120 pages of this thread; was there any trolling about does BD have an army I thought it was jus shubeg singh's chele?



1. i know it is your another id, you have other ids too and you are going to get banned. (all ids for having multiple accounts)
2. come with your original id buddy, we will talk about this.


----------



## BDforever

G.Singh said:


> No, new person google static contraction I can attach the books for you. I was around 300 last year 180-200 now. Gets you stronger, for a weak or overweight person the quickest way to get overall healthier and better body for soldierly is just through that.



lets see buddy, i have reported you, if you are new person then good for you or otherwise you are going to get banned


----------



## BDforever

G.Singh said:


> Like a true bengali phuddu you need a shaheed baba shabeg singh (or any singh, in this case me) with you, before you have the guts to fight. ok, and btw here.  Self-less service to humanity, part of the code.
> 
> workoutstuff - Download - ******* - Gurjot Singh



gut to fight for what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Amateur firing a BD-08





122mm Howitzer firing Bangladesh army!





T69 or T55 firing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

G.Singh said:


> It's funny because the body builds muscle in response to intensity; i.e lifting 2 pounds for 24 hours won't make you stronger, 200 in a 5 sec static hold will. I tried it and do it myself, just wondering in the 120 pages of this thread; was there any trolling about does BD have an army I thought it was jus shubeg singh's chele?



The army is more about endurance than strength, of-course strength is required but endurance is the top priority as they engage in situations where they need to carry their baggage for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DURJOY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

BANGLADESH ARMY PARATROOPER'S VIDEO

BD ARMY PARA JUMP HD*** | Facebook 
@Neptune bro check it out

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> BANGLADESH ARMY PARATROOPER'S VIDEO
> 
> BD ARMY PARA JUMP HD*** | Facebook
> @Neptune bro check it out



cool jump . I think they have a different jump style than ours

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Porbot

BDforever said:


> BANGLADESH ARMY PARATROOPER'S VIDEO
> 
> BD ARMY PARA JUMP HD*** | Facebook
> @Neptune bro check it out



Mashallah..........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Neptune said:


> cool jump . I think they have a different jump style than ours



do you have picture or video of your para troopers ? wanna see it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> do you have picture or video of your para troopers ? wanna see it



you got it, btw what are the equipments of airborne units?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Neptune said:


> you got it, btw what are the equipments of airborne units?



cool pictures , Bangladesh Para Trooper uses MP5 so far i know, do not have much details


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> cool pictures , Bangladesh Para Trooper uses MP5 so far i know, do not have much details



MP-5? WTF? It would be so stupid to leave Airborne troops in combat with such a Close range weapon?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Neptune said:


> MP-5? WTF? It would be so stupid to leave Airborne troops in combat with such a Close range weapon?



do not ask me bro, i am not military's decision maker 

which one is better for para troop ? share plz


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> do not ask me bro, i am not military's decision maker
> 
> which one is better for para troop ? share plz



Fully-automatic Battle Rifles, one MG to each platoon. But if you ask me who's the best friend of a Paratrooper? I'd say it's the Close Air Support

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Neptune said:


> Fully-automatic Battle Rifles, one MG to each platoon. But if you ask me who's the best friend of a Paratrooper? I'd say it's the Close Air Support



BD para trooper also uses BD-08 (upgraded version of Ak-47 produced under license), is this good ?


----------



## Neptune

BDforever said:


> BD para trooper also uses BD-08 (upgraded version of Ak-47 produced under license), is this good ?



of course it's good, cauz the requirement of Airborne troops's weapons are, medium-long range, reduced recoil and rapid fire, ak's fills the gap a little bit but loses from the recoil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

@Neptune check it out bro , BD-08 assault rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Full disclosure of Bangladesh army equipment (Rare almost fully disclosure)
*
Armoured fighting vehicles*
MBT-2000 Main battle tank 44
Type 88 Main battle tank 80+
Type 79 Main battle tank 80
Type 69-II Mk.2G Main battle tank 185 
Type 69-II Main battle tank 290+
Type 59II Main battle tank 90 (Both Type 59/59II, in the process of being upgraded.A heavily modernized variant approaching 3rd-generation standards with a new welded turret similar to the Type 96 replacing the original cast turret and a 125mm main gun with semi-automatic loader. In service with PLA and Upgrading by Bangladesh Army. Around 300 Type 59G or Type -59AGM will be procuring and upgrading by the Bangladesh Army.)
Type 62 Light Tank 140+
T-54/55 Light Tank 240+ (T-54s were ordered in 1973 from Egypt and delivered in 1975. T-55s were ordered in 1975 from Egypt and delivered in 1975 (the vehicles were previously in Egypt service). Modernized T-54s and T-55s with laser rangefinders and improved armor protection are currently in service)
BTR-82A Armored personnel carrier 128 ( 128 BTR-82A on order.)
BTR-80 Armored personnel carrier 1030+
BTR-70 Armored personnel carrier 350+
BTR-T Armored personnel carrier 100+
MT-LB Armored personnel carrier 134
WZ551 Armored personnel carrier 50+
Type 62 Armored personnel carrier 80+
Otokar Cobra Armored personnel carrier 10
Fahd 240 Armored personnel carrier 100
*
Artillery*

Type 63-1 Mortar China 60mm. Being replaced by Type 93.
M 29A1 Mortar 11+ USA 81mm.
Type 87 Mortar Bangladesh 82mm mortar manufactured under license by BOF.
Brandt F1 Mortar France 120mm.
M 67/74 Mortar 95 Yugoslavia 120mm.
UBM 52 Mortar Yugoslavia 120mm.
Type 53 Mortar 50 China 120mm.
Type 54 Anti Tank Gun 50+ China 76mm.
OTO Melara Mod 56/A1 Howitzer 170 Italy 105mm.[6]
M101A1 Howitzer 50+ USA 105mm.
Type 54-1 Howitzer 62 China 122mm.
Type 83 Howitzer 20 China 122mm.
Type 86 Howitzer China 122mm.
Type 96 Howitzer 54 China 122mm.
Type 59-1 Field artillery 230+ China 
Nora B-52 Self-propelled artillery 18 Serbia 155mm. [7] 10 more on order[8]
KRL 122 Multiple Launch Rocket Systems Pakistan 122mm. Limited number in service.
Type 82 Multiple Launch Rocket Systems 6+ China 130mm.
Type 90B Multiple Launch Rocket Systems China 122mm.
PLZ-45 Self-propelled artillery 56+ China 155mm.
WS-22 Multiple Launch Rocket Systems China 122 mm PR50 MLS with primitive cascade inertial terminal guidance.

*Anti- Tank warfare*
Type 75 Recoilless rifle China 75mm, based on U.S. M-20.
Carl Gustav M2 Recoilless rifle Sweden 84mm.
M40A1 Recoilless rifle 238 USA 106mm. [9]
HJ-8 /Baktar Shikan Anti-tank guided missile Pakistan 
Type 69-1 Rocket-propelled grenade China 40mm.
Type 70-1 Rocket-propelled grenade China 62mm.
Metis-M Anti-tank guided missile Russia unknown amount ordered on January 14, 2013.
Kornet-E Anti-tank guided missile Russia unknown amount ordered on January 14, 2013.

*Anti-Aircraft warfare*
Type 75 Single Anti-aircraft gun USSR/China 14.5mm Single Barrel. Low altitude.
Type 58 Twin Anti-aircraft gun USSR/China 14.5mm Twin Barrel. Low altitude.
Type 56 Quad Anti-aircraft gun USSR/China 14.5mm Quad Barrel. Low altitude.
Type 55/65/74 Anti-aircraft gun 132+ USSR/China 37mm Single & Twin Barrel. Low to Medium altitude.
L/60 & M1A1 Bofors Anti-aircraft gun Sweden 40mm Single Barrel. Medium altitude.
Type 59 Anti-aircraft gun 34 USSR/China 57mm Single Barrel. Short to Medium altitude.
HN-5J1A Man-portable air-defense systems 71 China Chinese version of SA-7A. Being phased out.
QW-2 Van Guard 2 Man-portable air-defense systems 250 China\Bangladesh Improved Chinese version of FIM-92E. Replacing HN-5.
QW-18 Man-portable air-defense systems China 
FN-16 Man-portable air-defense systems China 
FM-90[1] Mid range air-defense systems China Land-based, Self-Propelled

.
LY-60 Mid range air-defense systems China
*
Army Aviation*
Cessna 208 Grand Caravan Utility aircraft B 2 USA 
Cessna 152 FAC, Recce A 5 USA 
Bell 206 Long Ranger IV Light Observation Helicopter L-4 3 USA 
Eurocopter AS365N3 Dauphin Utility helicopter N3 2 France 
Cessna 337 Super Skymaster Utility aircraft F 2 USA 
Piper PA-31T Cheyenne VIP transport T1 1 USA

Equipment of the Bangladesh Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

** Never been almost full info, some part of the info were replaced by other in previous time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> Full disclosure of Bangladesh army equipment (Rare almost fully disclosure)
> *
> Armoured fighting vehicles*
> MBT-2000 Main battle tank 44
> Type 88 Main battle tank 80+
> Type 79 Main battle tank 80
> Type 69-II Mk.2G Main battle tank 185
> Type 69-II Main battle tank 290+
> Type 59II Main battle tank 84 (Both Type 59/59II, in the process of being upgraded.A heavily modernized variant approaching 3rd-generation standards with a new welded turret similar to the Type 96 replacing the original cast turret and a 125mm main gun with semi-automatic loader. In service with PLA and Upgrading by Bangladesh Army. Around 300 Type 59G or Type -59AGM will be procuring and upgrading by the Bangladesh Army.)
> Type 62 Light Tank 140+
> T-54/55 Light Tank 240+ (T-54s were ordered in 1973 from Egypt and delivered in 1975. T-55s were ordered in 1975 from Egypt and delivered in 1975 (the vehicles were previously in Egypt service). Modernized T-54s and T-55s with laser rangefinders and improved armor protection are currently in service)
> BTR-82A Armored personnel carrier 128 ( 128 BTR-82A on order.)
> BTR-80 Armored personnel carrier 1030+
> BTR-70 Armored personnel carrier 350+
> MT-LB Armored personnel carrier 134
> WZ551 Armored personnel carrier 50+
> Type 62 Armored personnel carrier 80+
> Otokar Cobra Armored personnel carrier 10
> Fahd 240 Armored personnel carrier 100
> *
> Artillery*
> 
> Type 63-1 Mortar China 60mm. Being replaced by Type 93.
> M 29A1 Mortar 11+ USA 81mm.
> Type 87 Mortar Bangladesh 82mm mortar manufactured under license by BOF.
> Brandt F1 Mortar France 120mm.
> M 67/74 Mortar 95 Yugoslavia 120mm.
> UBM 52 Mortar Yugoslavia 120mm.
> Type 53 Mortar 50 China 120mm.
> Type 54 Anti Tank Gun 50+ China 76mm.
> OTO Melara Mod 56/A1 Howitzer 170 Italy 105mm.[6]
> M101A1 Howitzer 50+ USA 105mm.
> Type 54-1 Howitzer 62 China 122mm.
> Type 83 Howitzer 20 China 122mm.
> Type 86 Howitzer China 122mm.
> Type 96 Howitzer 54 China 122mm.
> Type 59-1 Field artillery 230+ China
> Nora B-52 Self-propelled artillery 18 Serbia 155mm. [7] 10 more on order[8]
> KRL 122 Multiple Launch Rocket Systems Pakistan 122mm. Limited number in service.
> Type 82 Multiple Launch Rocket Systems 6+ China 130mm.
> Type 90B Multiple Launch Rocket Systems China 122mm.
> PLZ-45 Self-propelled artillery 56+ China 155mm.
> WS-22 Multiple Launch Rocket Systems China 122 mm PR50 MLS with primitive cascade inertial terminal guidance.
> 
> *Anti- Tank warfare*
> Type 75 Recoilless rifle China 75mm, based on U.S. M-20.
> Carl Gustav M2 Recoilless rifle Sweden 84mm.
> M40A1 Recoilless rifle 238 USA 106mm. [9]
> HJ-8 /Baktar Shikan Anti-tank guided missile Pakistan
> Type 69-1 Rocket-propelled grenade China 40mm.
> Type 70-1 Rocket-propelled grenade China 62mm.
> Metis-M Anti-tank guided missile Russia unknown amount ordered on January 14, 2013.
> Kornet-E Anti-tank guided missile Russia unknown amount ordered on January 14, 2013.
> 
> *Anti-Aircraft warfare*
> Type 75 Single Anti-aircraft gun USSR/China 14.5mm Single Barrel. Low altitude.
> Type 58 Twin Anti-aircraft gun USSR/China 14.5mm Twin Barrel. Low altitude.
> Type 56 Quad Anti-aircraft gun USSR/China 14.5mm Quad Barrel. Low altitude.
> Type 55/65/74 Anti-aircraft gun 132+ USSR/China 37mm Single & Twin Barrel. Low to Medium altitude.
> L/60 & M1A1 Bofors Anti-aircraft gun Sweden 40mm Single Barrel. Medium altitude.
> Type 59 Anti-aircraft gun 34 USSR/China 57mm Single Barrel. Short to Medium altitude.
> HN-5J1A Man-portable air-defense systems 71 China Chinese version of SA-7A. Being phased out.
> QW-2 Van Guard 2 Man-portable air-defense systems 250 China\Bangladesh Improved Chinese version of FIM-92E. Replacing HN-5.
> QW-18 Man-portable air-defense systems China
> FN-16 Man-portable air-defense systems China
> FM-90[1] Mid range air-defense systems China Land-based, Self-Propelled
> 
> .
> LY-60 Mid range air-defense systems China
> *
> Army Aviation*
> Cessna 208 Grand Caravan Utility aircraft B 2 USA
> Cessna 152 FAC, Recce A 5 USA
> Bell 206 Long Ranger IV Light Observation Helicopter L-4 3 USA
> Eurocopter AS365N3 Dauphin Utility helicopter N3 2 France
> Cessna 337 Super Skymaster Utility aircraft F 2 USA
> Piper PA-31T Cheyenne VIP transport T1 1 USA
> 
> Equipment of the Bangladesh Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ** Never been almost full info, some part of the info were replaced by other in previous time.



Lol.. dude u believe wiki?



BDforever said:


> @Neptune check it out bro , BD-08 assault rifle



BA commandos?


----------



## BDforever

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Lol.. dude u believe wiki?
> 
> 
> 
> BA commandos?



1. i do not believe wiki that much, but after my study on armed forces over the years, it matches with my study. but one thing is missing (turky made anti aircaft Zipkin)
2. Yes BA commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Neptune said:


> you got it, btw what are the equipments of airborne units?



Pakistani Counterparts:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

BDforever said:


> Full disclosure of Bangladesh army equipment (Rare almost fully disclosure)
> *
> Armoured fighting vehicles*
> MBT-2000 Main battle tank 44
> Type 88 Main battle tank 80+
> Type 79 Main battle tank 80
> Type 69-II Mk.2G Main battle tank 185
> Type 69-II Main battle tank 290+
> Type 59II Main battle tank 84 (Both Type 59/59II, in the process of being upgraded.A heavily modernized variant approaching 3rd-generation standards with a new welded turret similar to the Type 96 replacing the original cast turret and a 125mm main gun with semi-automatic loader. In service with PLA and Upgrading by Bangladesh Army. Around 300 Type 59G or Type -59AGM will be procuring and upgrading by the Bangladesh Army.)
> Type 62 Light Tank 140+
> T-54/55 Light Tank 240+ (T-54s were ordered in 1973 from Egypt and delivered in 1975. T-55s were ordered in 1975 from Egypt and delivered in 1975 (the vehicles were previously in Egypt service). Modernized T-54s and T-55s with laser rangefinders and improved armor protection are currently in service)
> BTR-82A Armored personnel carrier 128 ( 128 BTR-82A on order.)
> BTR-80 Armored personnel carrier 1030+
> BTR-70 Armored personnel carrier 350+
> MT-LB Armored personnel carrier 134
> WZ551 Armored personnel carrier 50+
> Type 62 Armored personnel carrier 80+
> Otokar Cobra Armored personnel carrier 10
> Fahd 240 Armored personnel carrier 100
> *
> Artillery*
> 
> Type 63-1 Mortar China 60mm. Being replaced by Type 93.
> M 29A1 Mortar 11+ USA 81mm.
> Type 87 Mortar Bangladesh 82mm mortar manufactured under license by BOF.
> Brandt F1 Mortar France 120mm.
> M 67/74 Mortar 95 Yugoslavia 120mm.
> UBM 52 Mortar Yugoslavia 120mm.
> Type 53 Mortar 50 China 120mm.
> Type 54 Anti Tank Gun 50+ China 76mm.
> OTO Melara Mod 56/A1 Howitzer 170 Italy 105mm.[6]
> M101A1 Howitzer 50+ USA 105mm.
> Type 54-1 Howitzer 62 China 122mm.
> Type 83 Howitzer 20 China 122mm.
> Type 86 Howitzer China 122mm.
> Type 96 Howitzer 54 China 122mm.
> Type 59-1 Field artillery 230+ China
> Nora B-52 Self-propelled artillery 18 Serbia 155mm. [7] 10 more on order[8]
> KRL 122 Multiple Launch Rocket Systems Pakistan 122mm. Limited number in service.
> Type 82 Multiple Launch Rocket Systems 6+ China 130mm.
> Type 90B Multiple Launch Rocket Systems China 122mm.
> PLZ-45 Self-propelled artillery 56+ China 155mm.
> WS-22 Multiple Launch Rocket Systems China 122 mm PR50 MLS with primitive cascade inertial terminal guidance.
> 
> *Anti- Tank warfare*
> Type 75 Recoilless rifle China 75mm, based on U.S. M-20.
> Carl Gustav M2 Recoilless rifle Sweden 84mm.
> M40A1 Recoilless rifle 238 USA 106mm. [9]
> HJ-8 /Baktar Shikan Anti-tank guided missile Pakistan
> Type 69-1 Rocket-propelled grenade China 40mm.
> Type 70-1 Rocket-propelled grenade China 62mm.
> Metis-M Anti-tank guided missile Russia unknown amount ordered on January 14, 2013.
> Kornet-E Anti-tank guided missile Russia unknown amount ordered on January 14, 2013.
> 
> *Anti-Aircraft warfare*
> Type 75 Single Anti-aircraft gun USSR/China 14.5mm Single Barrel. Low altitude.
> Type 58 Twin Anti-aircraft gun USSR/China 14.5mm Twin Barrel. Low altitude.
> Type 56 Quad Anti-aircraft gun USSR/China 14.5mm Quad Barrel. Low altitude.
> Type 55/65/74 Anti-aircraft gun 132+ USSR/China 37mm Single & Twin Barrel. Low to Medium altitude.
> L/60 & M1A1 Bofors Anti-aircraft gun Sweden 40mm Single Barrel. Medium altitude.
> Type 59 Anti-aircraft gun 34 USSR/China 57mm Single Barrel. Short to Medium altitude.
> HN-5J1A Man-portable air-defense systems 71 China Chinese version of SA-7A. Being phased out.
> QW-2 Van Guard 2 Man-portable air-defense systems 250 China\Bangladesh Improved Chinese version of FIM-92E. Replacing HN-5.
> QW-18 Man-portable air-defense systems China
> FN-16 Man-portable air-defense systems China
> FM-90[1] Mid range air-defense systems China Land-based, Self-Propelled
> 
> .
> LY-60 Mid range air-defense systems China
> *
> Army Aviation*
> Cessna 208 Grand Caravan Utility aircraft B 2 USA
> Cessna 152 FAC, Recce A 5 USA
> Bell 206 Long Ranger IV Light Observation Helicopter L-4 3 USA
> Eurocopter AS365N3 Dauphin Utility helicopter N3 2 France
> Cessna 337 Super Skymaster Utility aircraft F 2 USA
> Piper PA-31T Cheyenne VIP transport T1 1 USA
> 
> Equipment of the Bangladesh Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ** Never been almost full info, some part of the info were replaced by other in previous time.


 @Neptune check it out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Bangladesh have to work on getting New fighter Planes and also many new Tanks for their Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> Bangladesh have to work on getting New fighter Planes and also many new Tanks for their Army



all on the process

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Pakistani Counterparts:



the second picture is a Turkish Maroon Beret

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

*Shanti Prayas-2 Exercise, Nepal*




[/url][/IMG]











Off topic: Do you think bangladesh should ditch this uniform for pixelated version??


----------



## eastwatch

BDforever said:


> 1. i do not believe wiki that much, but after my study on armed forces over the years, it matches with my study. but one thing is missing (turky made anti aircaft Zipkin)
> 2. Yes BA commandos



About wiki. It, of course, has many important and genuine information. But, some may not be. Think of the APCs. I also used to believe the number (at wiki) APCs at about 1200 units.But, then we disussed the matter in a thead and we accepted the real number of APC at 650 units excluding the future new ones from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pakistani Counterparts:



1st pic US ARMY RANGERS
2nd pic Indian ARMY PARA(very old pic)


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> About wiki. It, of course, has many important and genuine information. But, some may not be. Think of the APCs. I also used to believe the number (at wiki) APCs at about 1200 units.But, then we disussed the matter in a thead and we accepted the real number of APC at 650 units excluding the future new ones from Russia.



can you tell more about APC .. type with quantity ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> 1st pic US ARMY RANGERS
> 2nd pic Indian ARMY PARA(very old pic)



The first pic is Pak army skydivers and is from an official forum PAK MILITARY CONSORTIUM and the other according to neptune is a maroon beret.


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh army 155 mm self-propelled howitzer PLZ45

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh army 155 mm self-propelled howitzer PLZ45



I thought BA is still negotiating with China forself-propelled Howitzers. When did these arrive in BD? How many probable pieces have been inducted and how many will be in the near future? Send also please the specs.


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> I thought BA is still negotiating with China forself-propelled Howitzers. When did these arrive in BD? How many probable pieces have been inducted and how many will be in the near future? Send also please the specs.



bangladesh bought this in 2010-2011. I know the amount but i can not tell it because BA seems like want to keep secret of weapons, only i can tell you is that the amount is 50+ . 

*Specifications*
Crew 
5
Weight (kg) 
33000
Length (mm) 
10150
Width (mm) 
3230
Height (mm) 
3420
Ground clearance (mm) 
450
Main
armament 155 mm howitzer
Secondary
armament 12.7 mm anti-aircraft machine gun/ 2 sets of 4-barrel grenade launchers
Main weapon caliber (mm) 
155
Barrel length (calibres) 
45
Rate of fire (rds/min) 
5
Ammunition of the main gun 
30
Elevation (degree) 
72
Depression (degree) 
-3
Traverse arc (degree) 
360
Max. road speed (km/h) 
55
Gradient (%) 
58
Side slope (%) 
47
Trench (mm) 
2700
effective range
50km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

Assault rifle Made In Bangladesh named BD-08
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Type: Assault rifle
Cartridge :7.62x39mm
Weight: 3.4 kg (7.50 lb)
Action: Short stroke gas piston, rotating bolt
Rate of fire: 720 rounds/min
Muzzle velocity: 750 m/s (2,461 ft/s)
Effective range: 500+ m
Feed system: 30-round detachable box magazine, 75-round detachable drum magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

RiasatKhan said:


>



Isn't it risky to get out from the top behind enemy lines?


----------



## Anubis

animelive said:


> Isn't it risky to get out from the top behind enemy lines?



They are just out for a drive.......I am sure they don't do that in Africa!


----------



## animelive

RiasatKhan said:


> They are just out for a drive.......I am sure they don't do that in Africa!



No i was asking how do they get out of the carrier when behind enemy lines? isn't it too risky? say opposition is firing continuously, i'd prefer rear door at a moment like that


----------



## Anubis

animelive said:


> No i was asking how do they get out of the carrier when behind enemy lines? isn't it too risky? say opposition is firing continuously, i'd prefer rear door at a moment like that



They don't have rear doors....I think they'll stop the car sideways and get out of the other side door!....rear door would be better!


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> No i was asking how do they get out of the carrier when behind enemy lines? isn't it too risky? say opposition is firing continuously, i'd prefer rear door at a moment like that



It has twin doors,the twin doors are designed to allow the infantry to disembark while the vehicle is in motion, and allow the infantry inside to exit from one side if the other is receiving fire 



RiasatKhan said:


> They don't have rear doors....I think they'll stop the car sideways and get out of the other side door!....rear door would be better!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> It has twin doors,the twin doors are designed to allow the infantry to disembark while the vehicle is in motion, and allow the infantry inside to exit from one side if the other is receiving fire



Can you show some pics to explain in a better manner?


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> Can you show some pics to explain in a better manner?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


>


Oh didn't know that they have side doors. It shouldn't be a problem then  still would prefer rear door. they look badass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army Female soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Hey all, what about our BTR-80 plant? What is the progress? Any one know?


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rokto14

kobiraaz said:


>


What is the symbol for? I meant the second picture.


----------



## Anubis



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gyp 111

Bangladesh Army in UN mission






second female paratrooper of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asad71

Gyp 111 said:


> Bangladesh Army in UN mission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second female paratrooper of Bangladesh



In fact they are a couple. Both are Majors. The lady officer is from Arty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DURJOY



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army




Bangladesh Army




Bangladesh Army




Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DURJOY



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

I just gotten an info from a source (do not how much it is true) that BD is going to purchase Zastava M-21 Assault rifle for special forces ... lets see


----------



## Bamboo Castle

BDforever said:


> I just gotten an info from a source (do not how much it is true) that BD is going to purchase Zastava M-21 Assault rifle for special forces ... lets see



Probably not true. Bangladesh just signed a billion dollar arms contract with Russia. If they buy anything new, I think it will be AK-12. 

Besides, Bangladesh already producing BD-08 (Type 81 assault rifle under licence in BOF) which is very similar to AK-74.


----------



## BDforever

Bamboo Castle said:


> Probably not true. Bangladesh just signed a billion dollar arms contract with Russia. If they buy anything new, I think it will be AK-12.
> 
> Besides, Bangladesh already producing BD-08 (Type 81 assault rifle under licence in BOF) which is very similar to AK-74.


we need to know prices of both Ak-12 and Zastava M21 and BD-08 is not advanced weapon.


----------



## Bamboo Castle

But this MBT-2000 is..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bamboo Castle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

BDforever said:


> we need to know prices of both Ak-12 and Zastava M21 and BD-08 is not advanced weapon.



We have a growing military force.Buying weapons is not a feasible idea unless we get TOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

*A Brave BA troop on rescue in Rana Plaza.*

&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2539; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2458;&#2503;&#2474;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; - '' &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2472; ''&#2404;

&#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; - '' &#2438;&#2474;&#2497; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2475; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2478; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2497; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503;&#2488;&#2495; ''&#2404;

&#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2437;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474; &#2476;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; - '' &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2495; &#2451;&#2439; &#2438;&#2474;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; ,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; ''&#2404;

&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

How much shot our MBT-2000 can take from Koronet and Metis-M?

We should buy Tank technology from china and start making our own tanks. If some day we can make Tanks, I would like to name our first Tank model as MBT-Osmani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Spent $2.3 billion (1.874% of GDP) last year according to wiki info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Listening Post

Made in France


----------



## BDforever

Listening Post said:


> Made in France



what is made in France ?


----------



## Listening Post

BDforever said:


> what is made in France ?


I was trying to talk about recently added Eurocopter.
it is posted in wrong place i guess


----------



## BDforever

Listening Post said:


> I was trying to talk about recently added Eurocopter.
> it is posted in wrong place i guess



here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Latest update:



> *Kenya and Bangladesh will be the first recipients of armoured vehicles produced by a new factory in Serbia. It is believed that the two countries will receive the locally developed Lazar BVT mine-resistant, ambush protected vehicle.
> 
> Serbian Defence Minister Aleksandar Vucic met with Russian Deputy Premier Dmitry Rogozin last week to discuss military cooperation, which may see the two countries build 57 and 155 mm ammunition. Russian manufacturers provide components for armoured vehicles Serbia plans to produce for its own military as well as for Kenya and Bangladesh. &#8220;We both have the will and the money to invest in Serbia,&#8221; said Rogozin.
> *



source: http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=28756&Itemid=105

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bamboo Castle

*MADE IN BANGLADESH
Type C LCVP FOR BANGLADESH ARMY
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bamboo Castle

*Bangladesh Police APC:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bamboo Castle

*Bangladesh Army Personal Aiming HJ-8 ATGM*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Bamboo Castle said:


> *MADE IN BANGLADESH
> Type C LCVP FOR BANGLADESH ARMY
> *




This picture of LCVP made in Bangladesh was uploaded before with an odd angle that was very funny, indeed, which caused the hypocrite Indians to joke page after page. The current picture is quite good. Thing is, this boat is not meant for a sea voyage. It is meant for shallow river water and the boat is built to serve that purpose. So, so far we have built two FACs and one LCVP for our military. Shortly, our docks will build two stealth missile corvettes.



Bamboo Castle said:


> *Bangladesh Army Personal Aiming HJ-8 ATGM*



The angle of aim shows it kills tanks or artillery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

Bamboo Castle said:


> *MADE IN BANGLADESH
> Type C LCVP FOR BANGLADESH ARMY
> *



that boat is actually quite beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bamboo Castle said:


> *Bangladesh Army Personal Aiming HJ-8 ATGM*




Thts the Baktar shikan variant produced by POF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

*News: * 

In October 2008, the Bangladeshi Army formed a joint venture with Pakistan to rebuild its Type 59 MBTs to the new Al-Zarrar tank standard. Pakistan will transfer the relevant technology to Bangladesh under the joint venture. About 300 tanks are expected to be modernised under the project, which will be carried out in Bangladesh at the 902 Heavy Workshop of the Bangladeshi Army.

source: Al-Zarrar Main Battle Tank (MBT) - Army Technology
@Armstrong @Loki @animelive @eastwatch @Bamboo Castle @abushaleh and others...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> *News: *
> 
> In October 2008, the Bangladeshi Army formed a joint venture with Pakistan to rebuild its Type 59 MBTs to the new Al-Zarrar tank standard. Pakistan will transfer the relevant technology to Bangladesh under the joint venture. About 300 tanks are expected to be modernised under the project, which will be carried out in Bangladesh at the 902 Heavy Workshop of the Bangladeshi Army.
> 
> source: Al-Zarrar Main Battle Tank (MBT) - Army Technology



Uh...so how is the progress? i won't be surprised if it met a halt, because of reasons...


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> Uh...so how is the progress? i won't be surprised if it met a halt, because of reasons...



messing with army


----------



## eastwatch

BDforever said:


> messing with army



Do you mean to say the project has been already completed as was planned? Now it is already 2013.


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> Do you mean to say the project has been already completed as was planned? Now it is already 2013.



I think so, already 4.5 years pasted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bamboo Castle

eastwatch said:


> This picture of LCVP made in Bangladesh was uploaded before with an odd angle that was very funny, indeed, which caused the hypocrite Indians to joke page after page. The current picture is quite good. Thing is, this boat is not meant for a sea voyage. It is meant for shallow river water and the boat is built to serve that purpose. So, so far we have built two FACs and one LCVP for our military. Shortly, our docks will build two stealth missile corvettes.
> 
> 
> 
> The angle of aim shows it kills tanks or artillery.



I agree with you on LCVP angle of picture taken before. Anyway, the ship indeed looks great. And also, agree with you that, this LCVP is meant for shallow waters and made for Army, not Navy. This is not to transport vehicles and personnel to the see but to do same to take them to the various parts of Bangladesh using the rivers during war times and also in peace times. This is a purpose built ship and looking at it, I must say, Bangladeshi engineers have nailed it. 

Adding to your list, Bangladesh so far have built 2x FAC (3x building), 1x LCVP, 1x Oil Tanker, 1x Survey Ship (building) etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bamboo Castle

eastwatch said:


> Do you mean to say the project has been already completed as was planned? Now it is already 2013.



I do not believe so. You see, there is no talks about this in govt. or no TV coverage nor in Anirban program. If there was any, AL govt. would have at least mentioned it in public to show their credit. I believe that project was cancelled in favor of MBT-2000. Also, Bangladesh Army do not have 300 Type-59 Tank. According to Siipri, 80 Type-59/69/79 tanks bade it to Bangladesh.


----------



## BDforever

Bamboo Castle said:


> I do not believe so. You see, there is no talks about this in govt. or no TV coverage nor in Anirban program. If there was any, AL govt. would have at least mentioned it in public to show their credit. I believe that project was cancelled in favor of MBT-2000. Also, Bangladesh Army do not have 300 Type-59 Tank. According to Siipri, 80 Type-59/69/79 tanks bade it to Bangladesh.



1. TV coverage only comes when Armed forces disclose something, our Armed forces normally do not disclose everything. there are many examples about it. AL govt or any govt. in BD will not disclose, people do not appreciate it rather criticize it, $1B arms deal is an example of it.
2. MBT2000 and Type-59 are different things. 
3. if we consider SIPRI bangladesh only has 80 59/69/79 and 44 MBT200 = 124 battle tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> 1. TV coverage only comes when Armed forces disclose something, our Armed forces normally do not disclose everything. there are many examples about it. AL govt or any govt. in BD will not disclose, people do not appreciate it rather criticize it, $1B arms deal is an example of it.
> 2. MBT2000 and Type-59 are different things.
> 3. if we consider SIPRI bangladesh only has 80 59/69/79 and 44 MBT200 = 124 battle tanks



Well i heard different stuffs. The cost of the upgrade was supposedly way too much therefore the Army went for the new tanks


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> Well i heard different stuffs. The cost of the upgrade was supposedly way too much therefore the Army went for the new tanks



when a project starts all costs are calculated in the beginning, it is not like lets go and upgrade or make new things, it is how a project works.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> when a project starts all costs are calculated in the beginning, it is not like lets go and upgrade or make new things, it is how a project works.



Welcome to Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> Welcome to Bangladesh



not really, army case is different.


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> not really, army case is different.



well all i would say is, don't have too much hope and expect anything


----------



## eastwatch

The following report says of 300 Type-59 MBTs to be upgraded. I believe, it is already complete or will be completed shortly. It is preposterous to say just like all other civilian departments our military also cannot do a pre-work cost calculation of a project. 

The you tube describes all the features of modifications. I have been hearing about the improvement project since a long time and I do not think there is any reason to discard 300 tanks that can be upgraded in favor of buying only 44 MBT-2000 tanks. Even a civilian AL govt will not dare to stop such a BA project only because PA technicians will help the project. AL knows where to spit their venom. 

Bangladesh Army's Type 59 Main Battle Tank Upgrade Project - YouTube

Bangladesh Army's Type 59 Main Battle Tank Upgrade Project - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

The following is a wiki report. It says Type-59 and type-59ll are 264 in total. These will be upgraded. There are older type-54 tanks which are supposed to be turned to APCs. I think, both these projects make sense and there is no reason that the projects have been discarded only because of PA connection. BA always works clockwise.

"---------------According to inventory as of 2010, the army currently has 264 T 59 and T 59IIs and 30 T-54 which is however been converted to heavy APC / IFV."


----------



## Bamboo Castle

BDforever said:


> 1. TV coverage only comes when Armed forces disclose something, our Armed forces normally do not disclose everything. there are many examples about it. AL govt or any govt. in BD will not disclose, people do not appreciate it rather criticize it, $1B arms deal is an example of it.
> 2. MBT2000 and Type-59 are different things.
> 3. if we consider SIPRI bangladesh only has 80 59/69/79 and 44 MBT200 = 124 battle tanks



Dear friend,

I can not agree with you. Because:

1. AL govt. did display the newly procured MBT-2000 in TV along with the FM-90 and C-802A and C-704 induction. They did also display in all media the introduction of the Padma class, Dhaleswari Class and Castle class. They did also displayed the Nora B-52 in TV. They even did display the design of the Type-56 corvette on National TV even before joining the navy.

2. Before ordering those MBT-2000, govt. opt for possible options on hand. one of them was upgrading Type-59 tanks to Type-59G standard, Buying Type-59G, Buying T-84 Yatagan, Buying Type-96, Buying MBT-2000 (VT-1A). Govt. finally decided to go for MBT-2000.

3. SIIPRI is now one of the most authentic source of information worldwide. SIIPRI suggests 80 Type-59/69/79 which also includes the units received on aid. Total is 133 including ARV.

Thanks


----------



## Bamboo Castle

eastwatch said:


> The following report says of 300 Type-59 MBTs to be upgraded. I believe, it is already complete or will be completed shortly. It is preposterous to say just like all other civilian departments our military also cannot do a pre-work cost calculation of a project.
> 
> The you tube describes all the features of modifications. I have been hearing about the improvement project since a long time and I do not think there is any reason to discard 300 tanks that can be upgraded in favor of buying only 44 MBT-2000 tanks. Even a civilian AL govt will not dare to stop such a BA project only because PA technicians will help the project. AL knows where to spit their venom.
> 
> Bangladesh Army's Type 59 Main Battle Tank Upgrade Project - YouTube
> 
> Bangladesh Army's Type 59 Main Battle Tank Upgrade Project - YouTube



Yes I have watched the video. However, in the complete video, do they ever mention anything about Bangladesh or Bangladesh Army? NO. Its a foreign video which says the modification meant for the Type-59 MBT. You will also find 100 more video like these in the same site regarding upgraded BTR-80, Fahd, BTR-70, MT-LB etc. These videos doesn't mean they are meant for Bangladesh.

Thanks Mate..


----------



## BDforever

Bamboo Castle said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I can not agree with you. Because:
> 
> 1. AL govt. did display the newly procured MBT-2000 in TV along with the FM-90 and C-802A and C-704 induction. They did also display in all media the introduction of the Padma class, Dhaleswari Class and Castle class. They did also displayed the Nora B-52 in TV. They even did display the design of the Type-56 corvette on National TV even before joining the navy.
> 
> 2. Before ordering those MBT-2000, govt. opt for possible options on hand. one of them was upgrading Type-59 tanks to Type-59G standard, Buying Type-59G, Buying T-84 Yatagan, Buying Type-96, Buying MBT-2000 (VT-1A). Govt. finally decided to go for MBT-2000.
> 
> 3. SIIPRI is now one of the most authentic source of information worldwide. SIIPRI suggests 80 Type-59/69/79 which also includes the units received on aid. Total is 133 including ARV.
> 
> Thanks



1. Al govt. displayed those because we all know we bought them and we have them, do you know we have PLZ45 ? did AL show in display ?
2. Can you show prove that those upgrades are stopped ? T-84, Type96 and MBT2000 were competitors and under-consideration, among them MBT2000 has been chosen.
3. no matter how bit info source can be, if BD does not disclose it, no info sources can have it. those info sources just collect info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bamboo Castle

BDforever said:


> 1. Al govt. displayed those because we all know we bought them and we have them, do you know we have PLZ45 ? did AL showed in display ?
> 2. Can you show prove that those upgrades are stopped ? T-84, Type96 and MBT2000 were competitors and under-consideration, among them MBT2000 has been chosen.
> 3. no matter how bit info source can be, if BD does not disclose it, no info sources can have it. those info sources just collect info.



1. PLZ-45 was considered but not introduced. We finally bought Nora B-52. So, you are wrong. show proof if you think otherwise.

2. Can you show proof that those upgrades did carry out? 

3. They do not seek only to the receiver for information. They also go for the suppliers, News channel and papers, CIA, surveillance etc. BD govt may not wish to give them info but how on earth bd govt. can stop CIA from getting those info?

Thanks mate.


----------



## BDforever

Bamboo Castle said:


> 1. PLZ-45 was considered but not introduced. We finally bought Nora B-52. So, you are wrong. show proof if you think otherwise.
> 
> 2. Can you show proof that those upgrades did carry out?
> 
> 3. They do not seek only to the receiver for information. They also go for the suppliers, News channel and papers, CIA, surveillance etc. BD govt may not wish to give them info but how on earth bd govt. can stop CIA from getting those info?
> 
> Thanks mate.



1. check older posts in this thread (15-20 pages) picture is there.
2. it supports me (sources said the join project has been taken) more than you who is without prove saying those upgrades are stopped.
3. CIA does not get all info. not because of BD but because of other countries from whom we are buying.


----------



## BDforever

@Bamboo Castle this is on your face Military Power Of Bangladesh's Photos | Facebook


----------



## Bamboo Castle

BDforever said:


> @Bamboo Castle this is on your face Military Power Of Bangladesh's Photos | Facebook



Sorry Mate:

I am sorry for all the arguments before on this issue. I am taking back everything i said. I have provided wrong information. According to SIIPRI Bangladesh ordered for following Armored Vehicles from China (1980-2012):

China
R: Bangladesh	
36 WZ-120/Type-59	Tank (1980) 1980-1981 (36)	Aid
(36) Type-62	Light tank (1984) 1985 (36)	
(50) YW-531/Type-63	APC (1989) 1989-1990 (50)	Status uncertain
(50) WZ-121/Type-69	Tank (1991) 1991 (50)	Type-69-I and Type-69-II version
(5) W-653/Type-653	ARV (1993) 1993 (5)	
(300) Type-59G	Tank (2009) 2010-2012 (105)	Bangladeshi Type-59/69 tanks rebuilt to Type-59G in Bangladesh
3 Type-654	ARV 2011 
44 Type-90-2/MBT-2000 2011 2012 (8)	BDT12 b ($160 m) deal; delivery 2012-2013


----------



## BDforever

Bamboo Castle said:


> Sorry Mate:
> 
> I am sorry for all the arguments before on this issue. I am taking back everything i said. I have provided wrong information. According to SIIPRI Bangladesh ordered for following Armored Vehicles from China (1980-2012):
> 
> China
> R: Bangladesh
> 36 WZ-120/Type-59	Tank (1980) 1980-1981 (36)	Aid
> (36) Type-62	Light tank (1984) 1985 (36)
> (50) YW-531/Type-63	APC (1989) 1989-1990 (50)	Status uncertain
> (50) WZ-121/Type-69	Tank (1991) 1991 (50)	Type-69-I and Type-69-II version
> (5) W-653/Type-653	ARV (1993) 1993 (5)
> (300) Type-59G	Tank (2009) 2010-2012 (105)	Bangladeshi Type-59/69 tanks rebuilt to Type-59G in Bangladesh
> 3 Type-654	ARV 2011
> 44 Type-90-2/MBT-2000 2011 2012 (8)	BDT12 b ($160 m) deal; delivery 2012-2013



its ok , give me your info link plz


----------



## Bamboo Castle

BDforever said:


> its ok , give me your info link plz



Welcome to SIPRI &mdash; www.sipri.org


----------



## BDforever

Bamboo Castle said:


> Welcome to SIPRI &#8212; www.sipri.org



give me the direct link of this info , not the website link


----------



## Bamboo Castle

BDforever said:


> give me the direct link of this info , not the website link



Just check the trade register..


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> *News: *
> 
> In October 2008, the Bangladeshi Army formed a joint venture with Pakistan to rebuild its Type 59 MBTs to the new Al-Zarrar tank standard. Pakistan will transfer the relevant technology to Bangladesh under the joint venture. About 300 tanks are expected to be modernised under the project, which will be carried out in Bangladesh at the 902 Heavy Workshop of the Bangladeshi Army.
> 
> source: Al-Zarrar Main Battle Tank (MBT) - Army Technology
> @Armstrong @Loki @animelive @eastwatch @Bamboo Castle @abushaleh and others...



Well, I already know this news. But did not seen any progress about this program!

Somewhere I have read PAK developing more upgrded Al-Zarrar 2, cant remember where. Any one know about it?


----------



## Bamboo Castle

abushaleh said:


> Well, I already know this news. But did not seen any progress about this program!
> 
> Somewhere I have read PAK developing more upgrded Al-Zarrar 2, *cant remember where. Any one know about it?*



Yes, in your imaginations.. Kothao amar hariye jete nei mana.. Mone mone....


----------



## Mattrixx



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

abushaleh said:


> Well, I already know this news. But did not seen any progress about this program!
> 
> Somewhere I have read PAK developing more upgrded Al-Zarrar 2, cant remember where. Any one know about it?



You mean Al Khalid II.


----------



## DURJOY

BDforever said:


> @Bamboo Castle this is on your face Military Power Of Bangladesh's Photos | Facebook


BA did not procured PLZ-45.they purchased Nora- 18 pc but yet not received.


----------



## BDforever

DURJOY said:


> BA did not procured PLZ-45.they purchased Nora- 18 pc but yet not received.


yes BA did, many sources told me that, did you check the link ? BA procured both of them, they have different ranges



BlueWarrior said:


> Naughty naughty Bangladesh, 2500 of your people killed last week by the ruthless security forces.



HUH ! ! 2,500 people ! ! really ?  where did you get that figure ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

BDforever said:


> yes BA did (procure PLZ-45), many sources told me that, did you check the link ? BA procured both of them, they have different range.



Yes, the following international link says BA procured 40+ PLZ-45 probably in 2012.

The PLA PLZ45 Self Propelled Gun | TankNutDave

Now, wiki says BA has three battalions of tracked PLZ-45 placed in three different cantonments. I assume one battalion consists of 24 to 30 howitzers. Please correct me.

Confirmed Operators:

1) Bangladesh: Three battalions ordered in 2009 for the Bangladesh Army Artillery units based at Chittagong, Ghatail and Savar cantonments & delivered between 2010-2011. 

2) China: Used by the People's Liberation Army. 

3) Kuwait: 27 PLZ-45's (to form a training platoon and the first battalion) ordered in 1997 and delivered in 2000 - 2001. 24 more howitzers (to form the second battalion) were ordered in 2001 and delivered in 2002 - 2003. 24 more howitzer guns (to form the third battalion) were ordered later and delivered in 2003. 

4) Saudi Arabia: (54) In 2007, it was reported that the Saudi Arabian Army had decided to order two battalions (54 units) of the PLZ-45 artillery system. In August 2008, China signed a contract to provide Saudi Arabia with one battalion i.e. 27 PLZ-45 155 mm self-propelled howitzers. 

Another contract to supply one more battalion (27 more PLZ-45 self-propelled guns) was signed later in the month. The howitzers were delivered between 2008-2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

BlueWarrior said:


> Bangladesh Government killed 2500 thousand protesters in the confrontation Dhaka - CNN iReport
> Bangladesh government killed 2500 or more people. (killing news_ Asian Human Rights Commission) - United Nations Videos : Firstpost Topic - Page 1
> Cyber propaganda continues to confuse people | The Daily Star
> There was also a brave Bangladesh civilians who posted the scene thru twitter and YouTube. Not only those people, even foreigners reported the death toll, the media were unbiased on this. 2500 killed and many were injured in a day mate, stop using excuses. I have seen videos of innocent Muslim Banglas being hit by Bangladesh forces. Not good, government should be scared of the people not the people who should be scared of them.



did you see who posted it ?  By Hefazat  of course people got killed , but not 2,500, it is around 30



eastwatch said:


> Yes, the following international link says BA procured 40+ PLZ-45 probably in 2012.
> 
> The PLA PLZ45 Self Propelled Gun | TankNutDave
> 
> Now, wiki says BA has three battalions of tracked PLZ-45 placed in three different cantonments. I assume one battalion consists of 24 to 30 howitzers. Please correct me.
> 
> Confirmed Operators:
> 
> 1) Bangladesh: Three battalions ordered in 2009 for the Bangladesh Army Artillery units based at Chittagong, Ghatail and Savar cantonments & delivered between 2010-2011.
> 
> 2) China: Used by the People's Liberation Army.
> 
> 3) Kuwait: 27 PLZ-45's (to form a training platoon and the first battalion) ordered in 1997 and delivered in 2000 - 2001. 24 more howitzers (to form the second battalion) were ordered in 2001 and delivered in 2002 - 2003. 24 more howitzer guns (to form the third battalion) were ordered later and delivered in 2003.
> 
> 4) Saudi Arabia: (54) In 2007, it was reported that the Saudi Arabian Army had decided to order two battalions (54 units) of the PLZ-45 artillery system. In August 2008, China signed a contract to provide Saudi Arabia with one battalion i.e. 27 PLZ-45 155 mm self-propelled howitzers.
> 
> Another contract to supply one more battalion (27 more PLZ-45 self-propelled guns) was signed later in the month. The howitzers were delivered between 2008-2009.



For Bangladesh 44 units of armored vehicles = 1 Battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

i saw plz-45 at EME centre sayedpur. so it's 100% confirm that we have it.but nora is better because of its russian technology build by the serbia.


BDforever said:


> did you see who posted it ?  By Hefazat  of course people got killed , but not 2,500, it is around 30
> 
> 
> 
> For Bangladesh 44 units of armored vehicles = 1 Battalion



bluewarrior ,pls stay in army topic!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Serbian Nora B-52 155 mm Self-Propelled HOWITZER
(Upcoming addition to Bangladesh ARTILLERY)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

* Bangladesh Army Short Term plan *

Purchase of 44 modern MBT-2000 tanks, three armoured recovery vehicles, two weapons locating radars, 18 self-propelled guns, one electronic mate station, two pieces of sound ranging equipment, 200 surface-to-surface missiles, 130 short-range anti-tank guided weapons, 10 automatic grenade launchers, seven light mortars, one ground surveillance radar, and 25 machine guns is also in the offing.

source: Armed Forces Modernisation and Upgradation - Bangladesh - Security Trends South Asia - Security-Risks.com Caring for your Safety, Life & Security

now lets see what how much the plan has been completed :-

1. 44 modern MBT-2000 tanks, three armoured recovery vehicles (received)
2. two weapons locating radars (received - SLC-2 radar)
3. 18 self-propelled guns ( 18 Nora B-52 on order)
4. one electronic mate station ( no status update about it)
5. two pieces of sound ranging equipment (received)
6. 200 surface-to-surface missiles (no status update about it)
7. 130 short-range anti-tank guided weapons [Metis-M (120) and Kornet-E (unit number unknown) on order]
8. 10 automatic grenade launchers(AGS-30 on order), seven light mortars ( no status update)
9. one ground surveillance radar ( no status update), and 25 machine guns ( no status update)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

CUTE SOLDIER

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Allah Akbar

This cute little soldier is epic . I can see he is a lietenant and done his para course successfuly  . this pic remind me my childhood when i was like him and wear my dad's army helmet and pittu on my back and do my duty at the 46 brigade rp checkpost haha .after 30 years he remind me when i was like him. may allah bless him and wish him a future core commander like erwin romel in bangladesh infantry regiment DDDDDDD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Allah Akbar

@BDforever Bro any info about those 200 surface to surface missiles ?is that 130 metis-m luncher or the missile? if it is a luncer then missile will be atleast 3 to 4 times more.bd infantry need more ATGM.now a days tank to tank battle is almost over.bd army must concentrate on more howitzer and artilary. they can give a huge fire support for the infantry.we need atleast an artilary division . very useful in warfare.we should go for for heavy 155mm field guns. i still love those heavy field guns. they can pound like a pornstar.nonstop


----------



## BDforever

warrantofficer said:


> @BDforever Bro any info about those 200 surface to surface missiles ?is that 130 metis-m luncher or the missile? if it is a luncer then missile will be atleast 3 to 4 times more.bd infantry need more ATGM.now a days tank to tank battle is almost over.bd army must concentrate on more howitzer and artilary. they can give a huge fire support for the infantry.we need atleast an artilary division . very useful in warfare.we should go for for heavy 155mm field guns. i still love those heavy field guns. they can pound like a pornstar.nonstop



1. i do not have any update of those 200 surface to surface missile.
2. metis-m launcher with missile. tank battle will be never gone, always will be tank battle.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## BDforever

Retired Type 62 light tank of Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

MT-LB APC of Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

BDforever said:


> * Bangladesh Army Short Term plan *
> 
> Purchase of 44 modern MBT-2000 tanks, three armoured recovery vehicles, two weapons locating radars, 18 self-propelled guns, one electronic mate station, two pieces of sound ranging equipment, 200 surface-to-surface missiles, 130 short-range anti-tank guided weapons, 10 automatic grenade launchers, seven light mortars, one ground surveillance radar, and 25 machine guns is also in the offing.
> 
> source: Armed Forces Modernisation and Upgradation - Bangladesh - Security Trends South Asia - Security-Risks.com Caring for your Safety, Life & Security
> 
> now lets see what how much the plan has been completed :-
> 
> 1. 44 modern MBT-2000 tanks, three armoured recovery vehicles (received)
> 2. two weapons locating radars (received - SLC-2 radar)
> 3. 18 self-propelled guns ( 18 Nora B-52 on order)
> 4. one electronic mate station ( no status update about it)
> 5. two pieces of sound ranging equipment (received)
> 6. 200 surface-to-surface missiles (no status update about it)
> 7. 130 short-range anti-tank guided weapons [Metis-M (120) and Kornet-E (unit number unknown) on order]
> 8. 10 automatic grenade launchers(AGS-30 on order), seven light mortars ( no status update)
> 9. one ground surveillance radar ( no status update), and 25 machine guns ( no status update)



Hmm....most of those weapons are Russian. Must be part of the recent deal with Moscow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Allah Akbar

MT-LB APC of Bangladesh Army were probably took by bd army after gulfwar. these are by the iraqis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Army personal during training with BD-08 assault rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

I'm curious...

What is the BD-08 like compared to the AK-47? Is it more accurate? How much recoil? How hard does it hit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Loki said:


> I'm curious...
> 
> Type-56 is Chinese version of AK-47
> 
> What is the BD-08 like compared to the AK-47? Is it more accurate? How much recoil? How hard does it hit?











Type-56>> uses Long-stroke piston,rotating bolt. The primary disadvantage to this system is the disruption of the point of aim due to the center of mass changing during the action cycle and energetic and abrupt stops at the beginning and end of bolt carrier travel.....Rate of fire 600-650 round/min .

BD-08 >> uses Short stroke gas piston,rotating bolt which enables better control of the weapon due to less mass needing to be stopped at either end of the bolt carrier travel......Rate of fire 720 round/min

------------------------------------------------------

that is all what i know .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## applesauce

BDforever said:


> Type-56>> uses Long-stroke piston,rotating bolt. The primary disadvantage to this system is the disruption of the point of aim due to the center of mass changing during the action cycle and energetic and abrupt stops at the beginning and end of bolt carrier travel.....Rate of fire 600-650 round/min .
> 
> BD-08 >> uses Short stroke gas piston,rotating bolt which enables better control of the weapon due to less mass needing to be stopped at either end of the bolt carrier travel......Rate of fire 720 round/min
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> that is all what i know so far



BD-08 is the local production version of the chinese Type 81

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

applesauce said:


> BD-08 is the local production version of the chinese Type 81



is not it better than Ak-47 or Type-56 ?


----------



## applesauce

BDforever said:


> is not it better than Ak-47 or Type-56 ?



its a development from type-56, supposedly has better accuracy while keeping the reliability, along with other more minor changes. you could say its better, given this was built after decades of experience from using other ak-47 type weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bamboo Castle

BDforever said:


> Type-56>> uses Long-stroke piston,rotating bolt. The primary disadvantage to this system is the disruption of the point of aim due to the center of mass changing during the action cycle and energetic and abrupt stops at the beginning and end of bolt carrier travel.....Rate of fire 600-650 round/min .
> 
> BD-08 >> uses Short stroke gas piston,rotating bolt which enables better control of the weapon due to less mass needing to be stopped at either end of the bolt carrier travel......Rate of fire 720 round/min
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> that is all what i know .



Type 56 is based on AK-47 and Type-81 is based on AK-74. BD-08 is an improvement over Type-81.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bamboo Castle said:


> Type 56 is based on AK-47 and Type-81 is based on AK-74. BD-08 is an improvement over Type-81.



AK-74 uses 5.45 rounds. 

Type-81 (BD-08) uses 7.62 rounds. Both are completely different designs! 

I believe the Chinese equivalent of the AK-74 is the Type-88.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Here is my Type-56:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

Newest Sniper rifle of Bangladesh Army ..*Rangemaster .50 Rifle*  














 

source: my personal source

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

BDforever said:


> Newest Sniper rifle of Bangladesh Army ..*Rangemaster .50 Rifle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: my personal source



This sniper rifle is made in England, I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bamboo Castle

Loki said:


> AK-74 uses 5.45 rounds.
> 
> Type-81 (BD-08) uses 7.62 rounds. Both are completely different designs!
> 
> I believe the Chinese equivalent of the AK-74 is the Type-88.



Sorry, its my bad. Actually, Type-56 is Chinese development of AK-47. Type-81 is a heavily improved version of Type-56. And BD-08 is a derivative of Type-81 produced in Bangladesh under licence. BD-08 uses 7.62x39mm rounds.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army's firing exercise at night (collected)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bamboo Castle

*Bangladesh Army MT-LB:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

*Bangladesh Army Para Commandos... *


----------



## Zabaniyah

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Army's firing exercise at night (collected)



Tracer rounds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

* 2A18 122 mm howitzer of Bangladesh Army (collected)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army para commandos successful landing during training , video taken by US US military personnel

Successful parachute landing by Bangladeshi female officer - YouTube


Bangladesh Army Type 59-1 howitzer firing ..

Firepower of Bangladesh Army&#39;s artillery regiment: Type 59-1 Part 2 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

The Bangladesh Army is modernising the BD-08 to BD-08M/BD-13. It will look similar to the picture when the project is complete and all Bangladeshi soldiers will be issued with this new style assault rifle. It has picatinny 3 rails and can mount underbarrel grenade launcher. It uses polymer furniture instead of wood and cheap Chinese plastic. Besides new LMG, SMG and new assault rifle is coming for Army. The Paracommando force is also set to get new weapons.







DMP SWATs new APC (sample photo) - Modified Ford F250

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mb444

Does that mean BD is on the path to self sufficiency at least in terms of small arms?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

mb444 said:


> Does that mean BD is on the path to self sufficiency at least in terms of small arms?



yes bro ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

mb444 said:


> Does that mean BD is on the path to self sufficiency at least in terms of small arms?



BD manufactures the QSZ-92, Type-81 (BD-08) and the Type-56 under licence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

BDforever said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/971696_238166422974804_1442306637_n.jpg[/IMG]



that's a nice peice of kit!!

When we're the BD PARA COMMANDOS raised? Anyone?


----------



## BDforever

Abingdonboy said:


> that's a nice peice of kit!!
> 
> When we're the BD PARA COMMANDOS raised? Anyone?



1. what kind of quotation you did ? i did not get notification.
2. did not get your question


----------



## Rokto14

bigbossman said:


>



Whats the name of the plane taken by the Bangladesh Aviation Hub?


----------



## Allah Akbar

bd bro , is that all the rifles will be ironsight or the optical too .and what kind of new weaponary is getting by the paracommandos? any idea! wish they will be similarly equiped like the swads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Listening Post

Rokto14 said:


> Whats the name of the plane taken by the Bangladesh Aviation Hub?


I guess it as Cessna Grand Caravan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

warrantofficer said:


> bd bro , is that all the rifles will be ironsight or the optical too .and what kind of new weaponary is getting by the paracommandos? any idea! wish they will be similarly equiped like the swads



i have no idea bro


----------



## BDforever

Camouflage of Bangladesh Army....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DURJOY

An old ARTILLERY photo with 105 mm pack HOWITZER m 56 made in Yugoslavia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DURJOY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Allah Akbar

a great pic of bangladesh army in 1981 when the army engagement shanti bahini. cool looking guys like they are che guevara's or fidel castros force .house of rebel but actualy the regular

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bdslph

yes you are right looks cool hahha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

anothoer historical pic ! 1971 a refugee holding a gun?! [url=http://www.uploadhouse.com/viewfile.php?id=17890672&showlnk=0]

[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

warrantofficer said:


> anothoer historical pic ! 1971 a refugee holding a gun?! [url=http://www.uploadhouse.com/viewfile.php?id=17890672&showlnk=0]
> 
> [/URL]



not refugee, she is mukti jodha, woman also participated in the war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

lol bro , this pic gives a thought! simply epic .she is shiting with her family look like a refugee. and holding a masket.this pic show how critical was the situation in '71 .


BDforever said:


> not refugee, she is mukti jodha, woman also participated in the war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Allah Akbar

@BDforever Bro can you tell some detail about the kevlar bd army use , is it realy a kevlar or something like sangbadik jacket. and if it's a kevlar then is it a local production or imported . this question was in my head for a long time


Mattrixx said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

warrantofficer said:


> @BDforever Bro can you tell some detail about the kevlar bd army use , is it realy a kevlar or something like sangbadik jacket. and if it's a kevlar then is it a local production or imported . this question was in my head for a long time



so bro, i have no idea about this issue


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

How old are the MiGs BD airforce is flying?


----------



## Lone

Yzd Khalifa said:


> How old are the MiGs BD airforce is flying?



Pretty old. these were second hand stuffs


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Lone said:


> Pretty old. these were second hand stuffs



Still not bad though my friend. BD is a peace loving country, no one will attack her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Still not bad though my friend. BD is a peace loving country, no one will attack her.



Till now, it was like that. But things are different now. We can't trust myanmar anymore. They will never dare to attack us, but we have to keep it that way by building enough deterrence.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Lone said:


> Till now, it was like that. But things are different now. We can't trust myanmar anymore. They will never dare to attack us, but we have to keep it that way by building enough deterrence.



If Mynamar attacks you, then they will give a legitimate reason to annihilate them from the universe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone

Yzd Khalifa said:


> If Mynamar attacks you, then they will give a legitimate reason to annihilate them from the universe.



Exactly. But I think they will never dare it, but surely will poke us in times.


----------



## BDforever

Lone said:


> Pretty old. these were second hand stuffs



do not worry you will see at least 4 squadron new 4++ gen aircraft by 2025. Right now Air force focusing on 5 layer SAM air defence systems


----------



## Lone

BDforever said:


> do not worry you will see at least 4 squadron new 4++ gen aircraft by 2025. Right now Air force focusing on 5 layer SAM air defence systems



5 layer SAM? Till now we got only SHORAD, FM-90. Anyway better than never.


----------



## BDforever

Lone said:


> 5 layer SAM? Till now we got only SHORAD, FM-90. Anyway better than never.



point defence system (FM-90)-> short range (LY60D)->Short to medium range->medium to long range-> long range.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

BRO, you sure no one will attack us?  haha we are sorrounded by 2 hostile neighbors .nuclear india and janta myanmar . we are peaceful but they dont


Yzd Khalifa said:


> Still not bad though my friend. BD is a peace loving country, no one will attack her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone

BDforever said:


> point defence system (FM-90)-> short range (LY60D)->Short to medium range->medium to long range-> long range.



I know it man, but LY60D is not in BD yet. Any procurement plan?


----------



## Allah Akbar

i heard from a source we are getting the HQ-9 


Lone said:


> 5 layer SAM? Till now we got only SHORAD, FM-90. Anyway better than never.



cheers bro, this will join our new arsenal 






Lone said:


> 5 layer SAM? Till now we got only SHORAD, FM-90. Anyway better than never.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

To the best of the knowledge I have India had never been a hostile neighbor to BD. 


Myanmar is a different issue. Like I said you will have a full back up and support from many nations, and some of them may bomb the heck out of the racist tyrannical regime over there. 




warrantofficer said:


> BRO, you sure no one will attack us?  haha we are sorrounded by 2 hostile neighbors .nuclear india and janta myanmar . we are peaceful but they dont


----------



## BDforever

Lone said:


> I know it man, but LY60D is not in BD yet. Any procurement plan?



no info about procurement plan just have photo which says LY60D under procurment 









warrantofficer said:


> i heard from a source we are getting the HQ-9
> 
> cheers bro, this will join our new arsenal



yes i also heard about HQ-9 but no official statement about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone

Yzd Khalifa said:


> To the best of the knowledge I have India had never been a hostile neighbor to BD.
> 
> 
> Myanmar is a different issue. Like I said you will have a full back up and support from many nations, and some of them may bomb the heck out of the racist tyrannical regime over there.



well bro, its a tiresome discussion, but in a nutshell India is more of an untrustworthy and honeybee friend who is a backstabber. Shortly after our independence india showed its true face by doing permanent harm to our rivers ( Farakka barrage & many more). India may not be an open enemy, but surely isn't our sweet friend anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

our current goverment is india friendly, and hopefuly the next goverment will china and middleast friendly.world doctrine is enemies enemy is a friend or enemies friend is an enemy too. india never dirrectly hostile to us , they shows they are helpful bu they never keep the promises.indian BSF kills our civilians at the border. its a sensitive issue for us.and the myanmar is almost nonfriendly army backed nation. i never see our enemy is a weak. the myanmar army fight for a long keep restore the country from insurgency. i hope it will never happend that we engage war. but if it is ,it will be a big long bloody war.


----------



## Allah Akbar

you know they never disclose officialy. well its 90% confirm that we are getting the hq-9


BDforever said:


> no info about procurement plan just have photo which says LY60D under procurment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i also heard about HQ-9 but no official statement about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

warrantofficer said:


> you know they never disclose officialy. well its 90% confirm that we are getting the hq-9



well then we will have 200km range sam system 

anyway it makes sense because BD also looking for anti stealth system which is FD2000 (based on HQ-9), same platform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

warrantofficer said:


> our current goverment is india friendly, and hopefuly the next goverment will china and middleast friendly.world doctrine is enemies enemy is a friend or enemies friend is an enemy too. india never dirrectly hostile to us , they shows they are helpful bu they never keep the promises.indian BSF kills our civilians at the border. its a sensitive issue for us.and the myanmar is almost nonfriendly army backed nation. i never see our enemy is a weak. the myanmar army fight for a long keep restore the country from insurgency. i hope it will never happend that we engage war. but if it is ,it will be a big long bloody war.



I don't think that Myanmar dictatorship is willing to give itself a death sentence though.


----------



## Allah Akbar

now you can imagine 5 to 6 sam base station in bd . 5 layerd sam which will give us umbrella protection like the israel.bangladesh is a small land area . so we can cover it like a shield. 200km sounds cool to me .Chittagong,rajshahi,khulna,dinajpur,sylhet,and dhaka  6 sam base and i left the rest for your imagination. well the india or the myanmar cant get this umbrella because they are big land .long with these we need some potent fighters


BDforever said:


> well then we will have 200km range sam system
> 
> anyway it makes sense because BD also looking for anti stealth system which is FD2000 (based on HQ-9), same platform

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I don't think that Myanmar dictatorship is willing to give itself a death sentence though.



actually it is very low chance of fight between Myanmar and Bangladesh because both are allies of China. Sometimes border conflict happens which is common all over the world, need to calm things down.


----------



## Allah Akbar

Myanmar is a madcow.dont trust a madcow


Yzd Khalifa said:


> I don't think that Myanmar dictatorship is willing to give itself a death sentence though.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

warrantofficer said:


> Myanmar is a madcow.dont trust a madcow



Exactly. Remember that BD opened its boarders for refugees, you guys must have been the angriest of all.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> do not worry you will see at least 4 squadron new 4++ gen aircraft by 2025. Right now Air force focusing on 5 layer SAM air defence systems



What 4++ gen fighter model we are getting? Any Idea?


----------



## Allah Akbar

as muslim i'm sympathetic to the rohingas . the buddist monks,the janta and overall the mogas ( people of myanmar) run ironroller to these innocent rohinga muslim.bangladesh is a muslim country too. so moraly or religiously we are bound to give them a shelter .in bangladesh we also have the rakhaine people who are actualy the burmese. but people are friendly to them here and they live in peacefuly.the usa and the west always play a double standard! they are silent about these rohingas becuase they are muslim and the usa and west interest is with the burmese .according to sunnah we moslim's are brothers and we should stand beside eachother


Yzd Khalifa said:


> Exactly. Remember that BD opened its boarders for refugees, you guys must have been the angriest of all.



most probably new mig 29smt ,su-30,j-10 or j-11


abushaleh said:


> What 4++ gen fighter model we are getting? Any Idea?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

abushaleh said:


> What 4++ gen fighter model we are getting? Any Idea?



Su30 1 squadron (many sources says though i would like su 35) and 3 squadron Mig 35 (probably)


----------



## BDforever

warrantofficer said:


> most probably new mig 29smt ,su-30,j-10 or j-11



not smt , M2 version (Mig35) and J-10 and J-11 can not be sold because they are only for China and have copyright calm by Russia, Ukraine for their engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> well then we will have 200km range sam system
> 
> anyway it makes sense because BD also looking for anti stealth system which is FD2000 (based on HQ-9), same platform



HQ-9 is chinese equal of S-300. I think we should go for latest variant like HQ-9C. Chinese dont have advanced solid fuel technology till now, thats why we should wait and buy later version. If chinese can make a better solid fuel then, same 200 KM range missile can go 250 KM with much more speed.


----------



## Allah Akbar

i heard its su 30 but the mig 35 is cool.we should go for the west avionics.in dogfight they are proven


BDforever said:


> not smt , M2 version (Mig35) and J-10 and J-11 can not be sold because they are only for China and have copyright calm by Russia, Ukraine for their engine.


----------



## BDforever

abushaleh said:


> HQ-9 is chinese equal of S-300. I think we should go for latest variant like HQ-9C. Chinese dont have advanced solid fuel technology till now, thats why we should wait and buy later version. If chinese can make a better solid fuel then, same 200 KM range missile can go 250 KM with much more speed.



HQ-9C underdevelopment and China already uses solid fuel tech 



warrantofficer said:


> i heard its su 30 but the mig 35 is cool.we should go for the west avionics.in dogfight they are proven



su30 is multirole and Mig35 is air superiority fighter. Mig 35 (9 hard points) is more for dog fight+ good ground attack and su 30 (12 hard points) for ground attack + good dog fight. Mig 35 price $30 million (2013) su30 $40-60million (2013).I was preferring Su35 because its price almost same as Su30 but it is combination of Mig35 and Su30 (14 hardpoints)


----------



## Allah Akbar

same role but HQ-9 and the s-300 is not a same thing.technicaly there are some difference.


abushaleh said:


> HQ-9 is chinese equal of S-300. I think we should go for latest variant like HQ-9C. Chinese dont have advanced solid fuel technology till now, thats why we should wait and buy later version. If chinese can make a better solid fuel then, same 200 KM range missile can go 250 KM with much more speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> Su30 1 squadron (many sources says though i would like su 35) and 3 squadron Mig 35 (probably)



SU-30! Our AF hardly keeped only 4 MIG-29 running out of 8. SU-30/SU-35 will have large maintain cost, 1 squadron 12-16 SU-30/SU-35 and 3 squadron 36-48 MIG-35 is dream for us in current defence budget.

SU-35 is a beast man, in dog fight with a good pilot it is a killer. I also like to see customized SU-35 with western avionic in our AF.


----------



## BDforever

abushaleh said:


> SU-30! Our AF hardly keeped only 4 MIG-29 running out of 8.



thats because 4 of them went to Ukraine for some maintenance activites. Anyway procurement will be done by 2025, not now. su series will join in 2015-2016


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> HQ-9C underdevelopment and China already uses solid fuel tech



Are Vai, I told you China have less advanced solid fuel tech, we should wait and go for later HQ-9 variant like e.g. HQ-9C. China is developing better solid fuel then current solid fuel for missile.

Hope you understand and read carefully .


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

warrantofficer said:


> same role but HQ-9 and the s-300 is not a same thing.technicaly there are some difference.



Hayre amar kopal, I told you HQ-9 is equal to S-300 not same.



BDforever said:


> thats because 4 of them went to Ukraine for some maintenance activites. Anyway procurement will be done by 2025, not now. su series will join in 2015-2016



BAL er jonno desher military o santite nai. Oh, now i know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

give some detail that exactly justify the bnp done better for the defence force  forget BAL.


abushaleh said:


> Hayre amar kopal, I told you HQ-9 is equal to S-300 not same.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> BAL er jonno desher military o santite nai. Oh, now i know that.


----------



## eastwatch

Yzd Khalifa said:


> To the best of the knowledge I have India had never been a hostile neighbor to BD.



Are you sure about india? But, Bangladesh defence sub-section is for those who can spread rumors that India is the eternal enemy, and most posters are following that line.


----------



## Banglar Bagh

eastwatch said:


> Are you sure about india? But, Bangladesh defence sub-section is for those who can spread rumors that India is the eternal enemy, and most posters are following that line.



It has got more to do with threat perception than anything. Mayanmar is not worth any consideration. They can never stand up to BD militarily or economically and the only issue we have with them is the _"rohingya"_ issue. On the other hand, our other so called friend has been the one killing our civilians, damming our rivers and did actively support an insurgency against BD before. Not saying they are enemies but you can't say they are friends either. India is more like a friend who would pat your back and say, "Shabash dosto, Shabash" and you would think I am lucky to have such a friend when in reality the friend is patting your back only to find a soft spot to stab.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Allah Akbar

i wanted to give you thanks if it was true.our army doctrine is INDIA based. myanmar is secondary


eastwatch said:


> Are you sure about india? But, Bangladesh defence sub-section is for those who can spread rumors that India is the eternal enemy, and most posters are following that line.


----------



## asad71

warrantofficer said:


> i wanted to give you thanks if it was true.our army doctrine is INDIA based. myanmar is secondary



1. In any analysis of potential threat to BD, India always emerges as the sole candidate. Burma has come up recently owing to the gas drilling in the Bay and the atrocities being committed on the Arkanese Muslims.

2. Faced with a massive potential adversary BD shall automatically adopt the Doctrine of Traditional People's Defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army Para commando 





Bangladesh Army Infantry soldiers




Bangladesh Army




Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

bigbossman said:


> Bangladesh Army Para commando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Army Infantry soldiers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Army



i do not think first pic is BD army, camoflag is different


----------



## Allah Akbar

we solved our problem about disputed territory with myanamar.but still it's not solved yet with the india


asad71 said:


> 1. In any analysis of potential threat to BD, India always emerges as the sole candidate. Burma has come up recently owing to the gas drilling in the Bay and the atrocities being committed on the Arkanese Muslims.
> 
> 2. Faced with a massive potential adversary BD shall automatically adopt the Doctrine of Traditional People's Defense.



the first pic is pakistan airbourne


BDforever said:


> i do not think first pic is BD army, camoflag is different

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

BDforever said:


> i do not think first pic is BD army, camoflag is different



The guy looks like a Bangladeshi. BD Army's 1st Para-battalion boys often go to china for training and probably this picture was taken there. The Chinese military helmets often has a red star in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

its pakistan airborne ragiment pic.pakistan defence forces has many camos.the star is pakaistan crescent


Banglar Bagh said:


> The guy looks like a Bangladeshi. BD Army's 1st Para-battalion boys often go to china for training and probably this picture was taken there. The Chinese military helmets often has a red star in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

warrantofficer said:


> its pakistan airborne ragiment pic.pakistan defence forces has many camos.the star is pakaistan crescent



If you say so.. I merely stated my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

can some one tell me what is going on ?


----------



## Desertfalcon

BDforever said:


> can some one tell me what is going on ?


Beats marching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## british_bengali

has anyone have any confirmation or any pictures of Bangladesh's type 59G. According to SIPRI'S Trade register, we bought about 300 during 2010-2012 but i have not seen any to this day. does anyone know if they are still in the process or was the deal pulled?


----------



## Banglar Bagh

british_bengali said:


> has anyone have any confirmation or any pictures of Bangladesh's type 59G. According to SIPRI'S Trade register, we bought about 300 during 2010-2012 but i have not seen any to this day. does anyone know if they are still in the process or was the deal pulled?


 BD army bought MBT-2000's recently. This news is probably about the upgradation of the T-54, T-59,T-62s' to the standard of T-59G.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Tanzanian Type-59G:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Loki said:


> Tanzanian Type-59G:



yes and BDian upgraded Type59 is Al-Zarrar standard which is superior to Type59G


----------



## BDforever

surveillance UAV (Made in Bangladesh)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

BDforever said:


> surveillance UAV (Made in Bangladesh)



No offence that looks like a toy.... Whats its range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

mb444 said:


> No offence that looks like a toy.... Whats its range.



yea more like toy, do not know its range, btw some UAV looks like toy watch it

British Army&#39;s Black Hornet Nano UAV - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> yes and BDian upgraded Type59 is Al-Zarrar standard which is superior to Type59G



Wrong pic:

Without ERA:











With ERA:










In factory ... under development:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

lol this old tank looks more creepy than our new mbt2000


Loki said:


> Tanzanian Type-59G:


----------



## Allah Akbar

this can be useful for the ground serveilance.with an infrared camera it can be useful in night warfare for the inantry.and i think thats why this rc plane is flying by the infantry soldier.he knows what he is doing


BDforever said:


> surveillance UAV (Made in Bangladesh)


----------



## BDforever

@DESERT FIGHTER bro , wow thats look pretty cool tank.. anyway i took the picture from this link 

Al-Zarrar Main Battle Tank (MBT) - Army Technology



warrantofficer said:


> this can be useful for the ground servilence.with an infrared camera it can be useful in night warfare for the inantry.and i think thats why it is this rc plane is flying by the infantry soldier.he knows what he is doing



yes.. watch Act of Valor movie... you will see how much tiny UAV is useful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER bro , wow thats look pretty cool tank.. anyway i took the picture from this link
> 
> Al-Zarrar Main Battle Tank (MBT) - Army Technology



Tht pic is pretty old... from early 2000s... and the ones i posted are the ones in production/service ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

lol i saw some.and its amazing and very useful.specialy very tiny UAVs are even more effective.the camera transmit a clear image so the force can strike accurate and can avoid more casualties . I'm so glad the uav was made in bangladesh 


BDforever said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER bro , wow thats look pretty cool tank.. anyway i took the picture from this link
> 
> Al-Zarrar Main Battle Tank (MBT) - Army Technology
> 
> 
> 
> yes.. watch Act of Valor movie... you will see how much tiny UAV is useful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Tht pic is pretty old... from early 2000s... and the ones i posted are the ones in production/service ...



do you have any knowledge about whether BD 59 tanks upgrade completed to AL-Zarrar standard or not according 2008 Pak-BD deal ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> do you have any knowledge about whether BD 59 tanks upgrade completed to AL-Zarrar standard or not according 2008 Pak-BD deal ?



Not really bro... but if they are upgraded to AZ status... than they include over 54 modifications...

Including:

New engine
Capability to fire DU,Tungsten,Anti tank missiles
New firecontrol system
Composite armour
ERA
New transmission
New 125mm smoothbore
Pakistani ATCOP LTS-1 laser threat warning system
POF made RCWS
New autoloader
Catherine,Sagem 3rd gen imagery systems
Rahbir IBMS

etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## british_bengali

can anyone post a side by side comparison of a type 59g and the Al-Zarrar,because i read in many forums that bangladesh went with type 59g instead of the AZ,and if so many people have called it a type 96 in the body of a type 59.


----------



## BDforever

british_bengali said:


> can anyone post a side by side comparison of a type 59g and the Al-Zarrar,because i read in many forums that bangladesh went with type 59g instead of the AZ,and if so many people have called it a type 96 in the body of a type 59.



Bangladesh is upgrading its 320 Type59 tanks to Al-Zarrar standard. 300 more Type59G will be procured and will be upgraded to AL-Zarrar standard because AL-Zarrar is more improved than Type59G


----------



## british_bengali

There is a Bangladeshi Military Delegation staying in Minsk.However i cannot post the articles since the information is from a subscription website.(Belapan.***)You can easily find the title but unless someone has a subcription here thats all we'll know for a few days or weeks if something comes out of it. 

oh and the websites in Russian.


----------



## eastwatch

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh is upgrading its 320 Type59 tanks to Al-Zarrar standard. *300 more Type59G will be procured and will be upgraded* to AL-Zarrar standard because AL-Zarrar is more improved than Type59G



Where from the BA will procure type 59G? These 300 will be certainly old ones from some country's stockyard of obsolete tanks? Instead of working on these tanks BA may well induct a limited number of new ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> Where from the BA will procure type 59G? These 300 will be certainly old ones from some country's stockyard of obsolete tanks? Instead of working on these tanks BA may well induct a limited number of new ones.



from china, new one. This is medium tank, it will cost much less than MBT2000. BTW Type59G is not old tank, it is 3+ generation tank but Al-Zarrar is 3++ generation tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

BDforever said:


> from china, new one. This is medium tank, it will cost much less than MBT2000. BTW Type59G is not old tank, it is 3+ generation tank but Al-Zarrar is 3++ generation tank



It means BA will induct type 59G new tanks from China in FULLY ASSEMBLED condition. BA will then dis-assemble them and fit Al-Zarrar parts in them in its factory. 

It is a long procedure. Instead, BA can induct the frame and Al-Zarrar parts from China and assemble the tanks in BD. So, which procedure the BA will take?


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> It means BA will induct type 59G new tanks from China in FULLY ASSEMBLED condition. BA will then dis-assemble them and fit Al-Zarrar parts in them in its factory.
> 
> It is a long procedure. Instead, BA can induct the frame and Al-Zarrar parts from China and assemble the tanks in BD. So, which procedure the BA will take?



do not know, just know that BA will procure Type59G tank and will upgrade them to Al-Zarrar, surely BA will look for cheapest option


----------



## british_bengali

you can upgrade a basic type 59 into Al-Zarrar.
it will be more expensive to upgrade tanks to typ59G then to the Al zarrar.Also the Chinese do not use the Al Zarrar so the upgrades will have to come from Pakistan. 
Why need to get uprgades from two different countries when the type 59G will be fine for us?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

british_bengali said:


> you can upgrade a basic type 59 into Al-Zarrar.
> it will be more expensive to upgrade tanks to typ59G then to the Al zarrar.Also the Chinese do not use the Al Zarrar so the upgrades will have to come from Pakistan.
> Why need to get uprgades from two different countries when the type 59G will be fine for us?



because China is the producer of Type59 tank and how do you know Type59G is fine for us when we have much better of option of its kind ? . China is focusing on other modern heavy tank like Type 99 , their demand and our demand are different


----------



## british_bengali

if China made the Al zarrar,there would be no need to go to Pakistan and ask for cooperation and we have not even purchased modifications for the Al zarrar but we have for the Type 59G. 
Also we need to take in consideration of Price and Maintanence,why would be buy modifications for 300 tanks and then buy modifications again for them? 
As far as better options go,we don't know if the Type 59G is better than the Al zarrar since there has been no detailed analysis done. I personally thought the T-84 Yatagan and the Type 96G was better than the MBT-2000 but we went with the MBT because of Better financing options.


----------



## BDforever

british_bengali said:


> if China made the Al zarrar,there would be no need to go to Pakistan and ask for cooperation and we have not even purchased modifications for the Al zarrar but we have for the Type 59G.
> Also we need to take in consideration of Price and Maintanence,why would be buy modifications for 300 tanks and then buy modifications again for them?
> As far as better options go,we don't know if the Type 59G is better than the Al zarrar since there has been no detailed analysis done. I personally thought the T-84 Yatagan and the Type 96G was better than the MBT-2000 but we went with the MBT because of Better financing options.



1.Al zarrar (pakistani modified version of Type 59 just like we did to Type 69 tank and made it Type69MK2G) is better than Type59G 
2.we are already running Al-zarrar program with existing old Type59.
3. T-84 has heat problem.
4. as far as i know there is very little difference between MBT2000 and Type 96G


----------



## Zabaniyah

eastwatch said:


> Where from the BA will procure type 59G? These 300 will be certainly old ones from some country's stockyard of obsolete tanks? Instead of working on these tanks BA may well induct a limited number of new ones.



The current Type-59's will be upgraded 'G' standards.


----------



## BDforever

Loki said:


> The current Type-59's will be upgraded 'G' standards.



no bro , Al-Zarrar standard (more improved)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imkhasif

Now ! Million dollar question , what's the rank of our BD army by muslim countries and also in the world?


----------



## british_bengali

imkhasif said:


> Now ! Million dollar question , what's the rank of our BD army by muslim countries and also in the world?



In what terms? Size,Equipment,defense spending? 

There is no official ranking of who has the Best Army since it is a matter of opinion and there are many factors to Include.


----------



## Bamboo Castle

BDforever said:


> yes and BDian upgraded Type59 is Al-Zarrar standard which is superior to Type59G



How? I mean the Al-Zarrar is a Pakistan Army's upgraded variant of Type-59 MBT. Whereas, Type 59G is a Type-96 MBT in a Type-59 body. Type-59G has been given a new turret as well. If you compare the tanks, the capabilities comes like this:


*Type-59G specifications:*

*Electronics:*
1. Laser rangefinder, wind sensor, ballistic computer, and thermal barrel sleeve
2. Dual axis stabilization ensures effective firing on the move
3. Multiple periscopes
4. Stabilized panoramic sight
5. Roof-mounted stabilized sights with thermal channels, a laser rangefinder and an auto tracker facility.
6. The commander has a display showing the gunner's thermal sight
7. Computerized on-board information processing system: integrated with Inertia/GPS, observation systems and sensors. 
8. Ability of real-time command and beyond-vision-range target engaging
9. Explosive Reactive Armour (ERA) protection, fire suppression system, NBC suite

Armament:
1x 125 mm smoothbore gun (Semi-Automatic reloader) and capable of firing ATGM
1x 7.62 mm coaxial machine gun
1x 12.7 mm air-defence machine gun

Engine: Diesel 1000 hp

Suspension: Torsion bar

Operational range: 500 km

Speed: 65 km/h


*Al-zarrar Specification:*

*Electronics:*
1. Dual-axis stabilisation system
2. Thermal imaging sights for the commander and gunner
3. Improved gun control system

Armament:
1x 125 mm smoothbore gun (Semi-Automatic reloader)
1x 12.7 mm external anti-aircraft machine gun
1x 7.62 mm coaxial machine gun

Engine: 
Diesel 730 hp

Suspension: Torsion bar

Operational range: 450 km

Speed: 65 km/h

*It looks like to me that the Type-59G is heavily superior to the Al-Zarrar MBT. *


----------



## BDforever

Bamboo Castle said:


> How? I mean the Al-Zarrar is a Pakistan Army's upgraded variant of Type-59 MBT. Whereas, Type 59G is a Type-96 MBT in a Type-59 body. Type-59G has been given a new turret as well. If you compare the tanks, the capabilities comes like this:
> 
> 
> *Type-59G specifications:*
> 
> *Electronics:*
> 1. Laser rangefinder, wind sensor, ballistic computer, and thermal barrel sleeve
> 2. Dual axis stabilization ensures effective firing on the move
> 3. Multiple periscopes
> 4. Stabilized panoramic sight
> 5. Roof-mounted stabilized sights with thermal channels, a laser rangefinder and an auto tracker facility.
> 6. The commander has a display showing the gunner's thermal sight
> 7. Computerized on-board information processing system: integrated with Inertia/GPS, observation systems and sensors.
> 8. Ability of real-time command and beyond-vision-range target engaging
> 9. Explosive Reactive Armour (ERA) protection, fire suppression system, NBC suite
> 
> Armament:
> 1x 125 mm smoothbore gun (Semi-Automatic reloader) and capable of firing ATGM
> 1x 7.62 mm coaxial machine gun
> 1x 12.7 mm air-defence machine gun
> 
> Engine: Diesel 1000 hp
> 
> Suspension: Torsion bar
> 
> Operational range: 500 km
> 
> Speed: 65 km/h
> 
> 
> *Al-zarrar Specification:*
> 
> *Electronics:*
> 1. Dual-axis stabilisation system
> 2. Thermal imaging sights for the commander and gunner
> 3. Improved gun control system
> 
> Armament:
> 1x 125 mm smoothbore gun (Semi-Automatic reloader)
> 1x 12.7 mm external anti-aircraft machine gun
> 1x 7.62 mm coaxial machine gun
> 
> Engine:
> Diesel 730 hp
> 
> Suspension: Torsion bar
> 
> Operational range: 450 km
> 
> Speed: 65 km/h
> 
> *It looks like to me that the Type-59G is heavily superior to the Al-Zarrar MBT. *



why did you choose wrong picture ? you know thats wrong picture ?

Al-Zarrar:
Major features of the upgraded tank are:

a. 125 mm Smooth Bore Gun with compatible Gun Control System & Semi Auto Loader
b. Image Stabilized Fire Control System and (ISFCS)
c. Thermal Imaging (TI) for day/night combat
d. 730 HP Engine
e. Compatible Transmission and Suspension System
f. Add-on/Explosive Reactive Armour

SPECIFICATIONS (Al-Zarrar MBT)
General
Combat Weight: 40 Ton
Crew: 4
Power to Weight: 18.3 HP/Ton
Max Torque/rpm: 305 kgm/1300-1400rpm
Running Gear Suspension
Track: Rubber
Bump Stop: 2 each side
Support Roller: 3 each side
Shock Absorber: Friction Type
Torsion Bars: 10

Armament
Main Gun: 125mm Smooth Bore
Projectiles: APFSDS, HEAT, HE
Co-Axial MG: 7.62 mm
AA MG: 12.7 mm
Autoloader
Type: Semi Auto Loading/Ramming System
FCS/GCS
Type: Image Stabilised Fir Control System with LRF and ballistic computer
Firing Capability: S-S, S-M, M-S, M-M
Protection
ERA: Optional
Fire Extinguishing & Explosion Suppression: YES
Thermal Smoke Screen: Installed
Asian Defense: Al-Zarrar Pakistani Main Battle Tank

Al-Zarrar design

Al-Zarrar incorporates about 54 modifications to the original Type 59 main battle tank. The main modifications include improvements to armament, ballistic and armour protection, the fire control system, mobility and GPS. The fire control system features semi-automatic loading, computerised image stabilisation and thermal imaging for day and night combat.
The primary armament of Al-Zarrar is a 125mm smoothbore gun with chrome-plated, auto-frettaged gun barrel. The secondary armament includes a 12.7mm Type 54 anti-aircraft heavy machine gun &#8211; mounted on the turret roof, which allows the crew to fire at targets from inside the tank &#8211; and two 7.62mm coaxial machine guns.

Al-Zarrar can fire armour-piercing fin-stabilised discarding sabot (APFSDS), high explosive anti-tank fin-stabilised warheads (HEAT-FS), HE-FS and anti-tank guided missile rounds.

The tank can also fire 125mm Naiza, a depleted uranium round developed by Pakistan. The Naiza can penetrate rolled homogeneous armour up to 550mm-thick from a distance of 2km.
Armour protection

The armour protection of the T-59 has been upgraded with an add-on composite armour, explosive reactive armour and anti-mine armour.

The tank is also fitted with the LTS-1 laser threat warning system, developed by Al Technique Corporation (ATCOP). The ATCOP LTS-1 warns the crew when the tank is the target of a laser designator or a laser rangefinder. The sides of the turret are fitted with smoke grenade launchers. The tank also has explosion suppression and an automatic fire-extinguisher system for crew survivability.
http://www.army-technology.com/projects/alzarrarmianbattleta/

and why can not be better than Typ59G tank ? what is Al-Khalid tank ? then pakistan improved it to Al-Khalid-I tank



imkhasif said:


> Now ! Million dollar question , what's the rank of our BD army by muslim countries and also in the world?



do not know

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## madmusti

Buy Altay and Problem is solved.

Then must India fear you too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

madmusti said:


> Buy Altay and Problem is solved.
> 
> Then must India fear you too.



we would but your tank is too heavy for our land. above 50ton tank can not move well in our soil . Atlay is 64 tons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

BDforever said:


> we would but your tank is too heavy for our land. above 50ton tank can not move well in our soil . Atlay is 64 tons



Weight isn't important

Ground pressure is

Anyhow not suitable for BD terrain

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

madmusti said:


> Buy Altay and Problem is solved.
> 
> Then must India fear you too.



Don't worry

India already fears us

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Allah Akbar

lol for that we need no altay.indians and myanmars biggest nightmare is when we will took their land without a singleshot .btw altay is a great tank


madmusti said:


> Buy Altay and Problem is solved.
> 
> Then must India fear you too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

bigbossman said:


> Bangladesh Army Para commando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Army Infantry soldiers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Army



the first guy is a bangladeshi para commando..i know him..the picture was taken in sylhet, Bangladesh. Some of the Para commando of bd army use this camo and helmet. i will post more pictures soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.H.J.

Army helicopter crashes in Dhamrai :-(
--------------------------------------------------------------

????????? ???? ?????????? ????????, ??? ? - ????? ???
&
Army helicopter crashes - bdnews24.com

Two Army officers were injured as a training helicopter of Army crashes due to technical error in Bordail village under Dhamrai Upazila of Dhaka Wednesday.

The injured officers- Major Nazrul and Lt Col Ariful Haq Bari were rushed to Combined Military and Enam Medical College Hospitals.

Witnesses said that the helicopter crashed in a field in the village, leaving two officers injured.

Sources said that the helicopter flew from Kurmitola Training ground at 8:15am. 





- MHJ ...


----------



## BDforever

M.H.J. said:


> Army helicopter crashes in Dhamrai :-(
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ????????? ???? ?????????? ????????, ??? ? - ????? ???
> &
> Army helicopter crashes - bdnews24.com
> 
> Two Army officers were injured as a training helicopter of Army crashes due to technical error in Bordail village under Dhamrai Upazila of Dhaka Wednesday.
> 
> The injured officers- Major Nazrul and Lt Col Ariful Haq Bari were rushed to Combined Military and Enam Medical College Hospitals.
> 
> Witnesses said that the helicopter crashed in a field in the village, leaving two officers injured.
> 
> Sources said that the helicopter flew from Kurmitola Training ground at 8:15am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MHJ ...



hope those pilot get well soon


----------



## british_bengali

***.thefinancialexpress-bd.***/index.php?ref=MjBfMDFfMjFfMTNfMV85Ml8xNTc1NTM=
Again this is not a new article but there is something in this article that i think may either be a type or may be something. 

"The 25,000-man navy has also ordered for building five offshore patrol boats at Khulna Shipyard. One of the patrol boat was commissioned last week, according to officials. In addition, the government has also signed deals with the United States Coast Guard to purchase two off-the-shelf frigates and a large patrol craft." 

This paragraph says we are getting two frigates(likely another Hamiliton Class) and a LPC or is it a typo and and did they mean China??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

I thought BD navy personnel number was around 15k.... 

Anyway these OPVs cost only around $8m a piece. We should ensure each one is progressively better armed. Also like you I think the article means china


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army Special Forces (Commando)




Bangladesh Army Special Forces (Commando)




Bangladesh Army Special Forces (Commando)




Bangladesh Army Special Forces (Commando)-Inside AN-32 preparing for parachute jump at night

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army Special Forces (Commando)




Bangladesh Army Special Forces (Commando)




Bangladesh Army Special Forces (Commando)




Bangladesh Army Special Forces (Commando)




Bangladesh Army Special Forces (Commando)





Bangladesh Army Special Forces (Commando)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mattrixx

bigbossman said:


> Bangladesh Army Special Forces (Commando)



Where is the sculpture ? It looks similar to superman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Special Security Force


----------



## british_bengali

Does anyone here know how far our military cooperation with other countries are going?like Turkey,china,russia,india or the US? 

So far ive only seen our cooperation with Belarus take certain strides


----------



## BDforever

british_bengali said:


> Does anyone here know how far our military cooperation with other countries are going?like Turkey,china,russia,india or the US?
> 
> So far ive only seen our cooperation with Belarus take certain strides



Turkey, South Korea, USA are helping us in special force process and USA ,South Korea are selling us their armes like Colt M4 carbine SOPMOD, USCGC cutter, South korean frigate, corvette (BNS Bangabandu is from South Korea, 2 new corvette will join in BN from South Korea soon)
China is our main arms partner and Russia is second (Most of the armed forces equipments are from china and then from Russia)
Serbia is now going to be our Biggest arms partner.(Nora B-52, BOV M11, Lazar etc)
for some maintenance activities BAF aircraft go to Ukraine.
Belarus is going to be our arms project partner.
BNS Dhaleshwari class corvettes are from England.
We also have bought some arms from other EU countries like Germany, Italy (OTAMAT mk2 block iv missile from Italy, some small arms from Germany)
Pakistan and Bangladesh have some defence co-operation (Type59/69 tank modernization program, also sold to us some ATGM and MRLS)
We have least co-operation with India, those are more like goodwill.
@british_bengali hope you got the answer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## british_bengali

Thank you bro but i should have been more specific in my question. I meant joint productuions in R&D like how we are doing with china in building ships.i know we are codeveloping equipment with Belarus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

british_bengali said:


> Thank you bro but i should have been more specific in my question. I meant joint productuions in R&D like how we are doing with china in building ships.i know we are codeveloping equipment with Belarus.



well we are building patrol vessel with assistance of China (plan to build frigate within 2020)

Both russia and china are helping us to built our first aircraft (plan to build light aircraft within 2021)

our partners are ahead of us, so joint projects will be more like their tech, to have such project we need to fund the most part of the project, we do not have that much money to fund big projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Short film on Bangladesh Army Commandos is coming soon ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bdslph

BDforever said:


> Short film on Bangladesh Army Commandos is coming soon ...



how long is this movie 
is bd navy is making one also


----------



## BDforever

bdslph said:


> how long is this movie
> is bd navy is making one also



i do not have any details bro


----------



## british_bengali

Forces Goal 2030 to be implemented in four phases: PM 

Not that new(Again,sorry for this old news)But again confirms purchases such as two frigate and that the type 056 corvettes building has been confirmed by hasina. 

Anyway the news also states that within this year we are buying transport planes(4 c-130s) but also mentions new multiple rocket launched systems will be bought this year. 

Any ideas on what type this MRLS will be??


----------



## british_bengali

Double Post


----------



## BDforever

british_bengali said:


> Forces Goal 2030 to be implemented in four phases: PM
> 
> Not that new(Again,sorry for this old news)But again confirms purchases such as two frigate and that the type 056 corvettes building has been confirmed by hasina.
> 
> Anyway the news also states that within this year we are buying transport planes(4 c-130s) but also mentions new multiple rocket launched systems will be bought this year.
> 
> *Any ideas on what type this MRLS will be??*



WS 22 MRLS from china

Type69MK2G tank...


----------



## Mattrixx

Military power of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>


 @BDforever I dont like this MBT tank's painting. They could do some more professional work
to look it better.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mattrixx said:


> @BDforever I dont like this MBT tank's painting. They could do some more professional work
> to look it better.



To be honest BA camo sucks... yellow,green n black?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Mattrixx said:


> @BDforever I dont like this MBT tank's painting. They could do some more professional work
> to look it better.



not that much bad.. anyway check out Type69MK2G camo






in 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> To be honest BA camo sucks... yellow,green n black?



even for the jets. mig 29 paintjob is awful


----------



## Anubis



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

Double post!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

WTF ! ! Israeli weapon Tavor TAR-21! !  and other guy is indian soldier 

is he indian raw spy ? 
@RiasatKhan @Loki @eastwatch @Banglar Bagh and others


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> even for the jets. mig 29 paintjob is awful



are you kidding ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> are you kidding ?



that looks pretty bad to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## J dud

BDforever said:


> WTF ! ! Israeli weapon Tavor TAR-21! !



i can also see uzi.........interesting,,,


----------



## BDforever

J dud said:


> i can also see uzi.........interesting,,,



the other guy with him is indian


----------



## J dud

BDforever said:


> the other guy with him is indian



ya....i noticed the different uniform..................joint-exercise?do you know where these pics were taken BD/INDIA...?
bd army spcial forces use bd-08 rifles as far as i know...........


----------



## BDforever

J dud said:


> ya....i noticed the different uniform..................joint-exercise?do you know where these pics were taken BD/INDIA...?
> bd army spcial forces use bd-08 rifles as far as i know...........



it does not look like joint-exercise, it looks like in india do you see the helmet ? thats typical indian/Israeli army helmet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## J dud

BDforever said:


> it does not look like joint-exercise, it looks like in india do you see the helmet ? thats typical indian/Israeli army helmet


its indeed in india..........just confirmed that ........... indian army 7 para commando unit(3rd pic)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## british_bengali

i really wish we had some bullpup rifles in service....they look so good.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

I really wish we should have-

Heckler & Koch HK416





and

AK-12





Assault rifles in our military service.


----------



## BDforever

BD Ranger said:


> I really wish we should have-
> 
> Heckler & Koch HK416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> AK-12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assault rifles in our military service.



SWADS and para commandos uses HK416, i saw picture.

here is the picture:-






sorry that is Colt M4 carbine SOPMOD


----------



## british_bengali

AK-12 is still a new rifle and is going through evaluation for the russian army.Lets just wait for the russian verdict and then request it through the 1 billion dollar arms deal. 

About that,anyone here know of how those arms deal negotiations went in spring??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army in UN mission :-











Army personal 






SWAT team robot

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## neolithic

*&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2496;&#2487;&#2467; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2451;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404;  *


----------



## BDforever

neolithic said:


> *&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2496;&#2487;&#2467; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2451;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404;  *


what nonsense is this in bd army thread ? post reported

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

No offence intended -- the post is about Salman F Rahman.


----------



## BDforever

neolithic said:


> No offence intended -- the post is about Salman F Rahman.



i know that post is about SFR but point what is the relation with bd army section ? post it in politics related threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DURJOY



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Anubis

Anti-Aircraft guns firing at night!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

RiasatKhan said:


> Anti-Aircraft guns firing at night!




Shows a defensive battle where infantry is using HMGs


----------



## BDforever

Laser rangefinder of Bangladesh Army's Sniper..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Allah Akbar

this is used for long range antimaterial .50 cal snipers like arcticwarfare .bro can you post some more pics about bd snipers?



[/url][/IMG]


BDforever said:


> Laser rangefinder of Bangladesh Army's Sniper..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

bd army pride. find them if you can 



[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

warrantofficer said:


> this is used for long range antimaterial .50 cal snipers like arcticwarfare .bro can you post some more pics about bd snipers?
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]



i have no other picture bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Bangladesh Army Paracommando Battalion Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## british_bengali

Mattrixx said:


> Bangladesh Army Paracommando Battalion Special Forces



Nice Video. Our paracommandos seem very well trained and very professional. 
However i wish they had a main service rifle with a bit less recoil than the BD-08.(I know they have M4s)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

bd is is banned?  @Loki you should bring him back

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army personals in UN (looks cool)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Allah Akbar

wb bro XD , rly shocked and upset after see you are banned. i was banned before 2 twice parmanently both after major.haha i nvr had promoted here more than a mojor. i still don't know the real terms and policy of this site and its not clear.we want our speech freedom

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Rapid Action Battalion (RAB)..









My favorite one... RAB rescued Tiger cub during smuggling and holding it after rescure.. so cute baby tiger 





Bangladesh Army personal with US Army personal

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zabaniyah

warrantofficer said:


> wb bro XD , rly shocked and upset after see you are banned. *i was banned before 2 twice parmanently both after major.haha i nvr had promoted here more than a mojor.* i still don't know the real terms and policy of this site and its not clear.we want our speech freedom



And I suppose you utterly fail to understand the forum rules here. Let alone knowing that duplicate ID's are not allowed here?


----------



## Rokto14

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Army in UN mission :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWAT team robot



Whats the robot at the botom for? And is it made in Bangladesh?


----------



## BDforever

Rokto14 said:


> Whats the robot at the botom for? And is it made in Bangladesh?



robot to take of explosives and no, it is not made in BD, probably USA.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Damn it  those Bengalis are peace-makers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Damn it  those Bengalis are peace-makers



BD is the largest peace keeping army in the world, around 12,000 troops are active UN peace keeping mission. The number of troops will increase soon. 

check this out ,new Self propelled artillery for BD army has been ordered Nora B-52 
Serbian Army - NORA B-52 Self-Propelled Artillery 152 mm - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I know = ) ... The BD is a peace maker. 


BDforever said:


> BD is the largest peace keeping army in the world, around 12,000 troops are active UN peace keeping mission. The number of troops will increase soon.
> 
> check this out ,new Self propelled artillery for BD army has been ordered Nora B-52
> Serbian Army - NORA B-52 Self-Propelled Artillery 152 mm - YouTube



I will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Polaris ATV of Bangladesh Army's Paracomando

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> *BD is the largest peace keeping army in the world*, around 12,000 troops are active UN peace keeping mission. The number of troops will increase soon.
> 
> check this out ,new Self propelled artillery for BD army has been ordered Nora B-52
> Serbian Army - NORA B-52 Self-Propelled Artillery 152 mm - YouTube



*Its actually Pakistan...
*

National assembly report:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...89HzlQbE0yzj0Ek4w&sig2=n-HHHZJcYoNxRddlhcNeuQ

Official PA source (with casuality figure suffered during operations + deployment):

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...L7rqLc7HoFY4Z4fuQ&sig2=fkszLtSg5_NIF05PMuRpSA

UN:

http://www.un.org/News/Press/docs/2009/sc9694.doc.htm


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Its actually Pakistan...
> *
> 
> National assembly report:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...89HzlQbE0yzj0Ek4w&sig2=n-HHHZJcYoNxRddlhcNeuQ
> 
> Official PA source (with casuality figure suffered during operations + deployment):
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...L7rqLc7HoFY4Z4fuQ&sig2=fkszLtSg5_NIF05PMuRpSA
> 
> UN:
> 
> TOP PEACEKEEPING OFFICIALS BRIEF SECURITY COUNCIL ON NEED TO STRENGTHEN LINKS BETWEEN ORGANIZATION, CONTRIBUTORS OF MILITARY, POLICE FORCES



in terms of total pakistani (civilian+troops), pakistan is largest, but in terms of troops, BD rank one

Pakistan stands as 2nd largest troop-contributing country in UN peacekeeping - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> in terms of total pakistani (civilian+troops), pakistan is largest, but in terms of troops, BD rank one
> 
> Pakistan stands as 2nd largest troop-contributing country in UN peacekeeping - Xinhua | English.news.cn



Try the UN website i posted.


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Try the UN website i posted.



bro , it is 2009 report LOL

BD is number 1 from 2010. check my post


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

warrantofficer said:


> we solved our problem about disputed territory with myanamar.but still it's not solved yet with the india
> 
> the first pic is pakistan airbourne








No hes not.. helmet,red star,camo etc.


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Police's two types of APC- 1. Otokar Cobra (middle one) 2. do not know







Bangladesh SWAT team in China for training

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## british_bengali

Hmm...That APC looks familar however im sure that it probably wasn't made in Bangladesh(Meaning not designed by BD engineers but could have been assembled in BD). 

I'll look around and see if i can find it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

@DESERT FIGHTER @BDforever-We have pulled some troops for election duty.Army has a bar on the specific number of troops that can be stationed outside of the country.AS we need additional troops for election we have brought some back from UN.After election we will probably surpass Pakistan again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DURJOY

That APC is Typhoon,made in UK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Allah Akbar

nope sir .i saw good posters banned random while spontenious bulling by some posters tolerted here.the forum rules is simple, anything against jammat e islam = banned .and i'm not that level of stupid who can't even find a decent unique user name. i was banned cause i wanted pakistan officialy say sorry for the genocide commited in 1971.thats all


Loki said:


> And I suppose you utterly fail to understand the forum rules here. Let alone knowing that duplicate ID's are not allowed here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rokto14

RiasatKhan said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @BDforever-We have pulled some troops for election duty.Army has a bar on the specific number of troops that can be stationed outside of the country.AS we need additional troops for election we have brought some back from UN.After election we will probably surpass Pakistan again.



What do you mean by surpass Pakistan again?


----------



## Anubis

Rokto14 said:


> What do you mean by surpass Pakistan again?



In number of Army troops...Pakistan currently has highest Army troops....We have highest total number of troops!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

RiasatKhan said:


> In number of Army troops...Pakistan currently has highest Army troops....We have highest total number of troops!



According to UN July 2013 report Pakistan has highest number of troops, Bangladesh 2nd and india 3rd. 

http://www.un.org/en/peacekeeping/contributors/2013/jul13_2.pdf

http://www.un.org/en/peacekeeping/contributors/2013/jul13_1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

PlanetSoldier said:


> According to UN July 2013 report Pakistan has highest number of troops, Bangladesh 2nd and india 3rd.
> 
> http://www.un.org/en/peacekeeping/contributors/2013/jul13_2.pdf
> 
> http://www.un.org/en/peacekeeping/contributors/2013/jul13_1.pdf



So we have also pulled back some police too!Understandable!


----------



## IamBengali



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## british_bengali

PlanetSoldier said:


> According to UN July 2013 report Pakistan has highest number of troops, Bangladesh 2nd and india 3rd.
> 
> http://www.un.org/en/peacekeeping/contributors/2013/jul13_2.pdf
> 
> http://www.un.org/en/peacekeeping/contributors/2013/jul13_1.pdf



This is very likely to happen due to elections. However another reason is possibly the induction of better equipment and that our troops are slowly being pulled back to help them train and rearm them better then put them back out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

british_bengali said:


> This is very likely to happen due to elections. However another reason is possibly the induction of better equipment and that our troops are slowly being pulled back to help them train and rearm them better then put them back out there.



I think it's for sole election reason, just few days back our troops were on top.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Landing craft of Bangladesh Army (Made in Bangladesh), two helicopters can land over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

Why on earth is it named 'Shokti Shonchar'?! 


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aka123

bd_4_ever said:


> Why on earth is it named 'Shokti Shonchar'?!
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Do you know @BDforever ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aka123 said:


> Do you know @BDforever ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> Landing craft of Bangladesh Army (Made in Bangladesh), two helicopters can land over it.



Provide more info on it man..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Provide more info on it man..



no further info bro  it is rare that we have gotten this picture, be happy with it LOL


----------



## bd_4_ever

Aka123 said:


> Do you know @BDforever ?



Ya, i am his elder version..by PDF date! 


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

bd_4_ever said:


> Ya, i am his elder version..by PDF date!
> 
> Cheers!!!


but check out i am senior now, you are still little baby

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

BDforever said:


> but check out i am senior now, you are still little baby



Lol, just that i am now watching the game..doesnt necessarily mean i have forgotten how to play! 


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army Armoured Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army personal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

Finding no word to comment..........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman

she is a kid posing with army uniform. she is not from the army


Invincible_at_Sea said:


> Finding no word to comment..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Army Armoured Corps



Lol.. they copied PA motto... lol


----------



## Anubis

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lol.. they copied PA motto... lol



How so??"Faith, Piety and Fight in the path of God" is the PA motto AFAIK!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RiasatKhan said:


> How so??"Faith, Piety and Fight in the path of God" is the PA motto AFAIK!



SSG DEATH BEFORE DISGRACE... View SSG thread... u will find the pictures of an official boards at SSG-Cherat ..


----------



## Anubis

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> SSG DEATH BEFORE DISGRACE... View SSG thread... u will find the pictures of an official boards at SSG-Cherat ..



SSG motto:

Fear is no policy and surrender is no option
Mann Janbazam.

There can be boards saying many motivational stuff in military facilities....Dhaka cantonment has many.....Sweat Saves Blood....Hard Training-Easy Combat....etc....And I don't think SSG came up with the term 'Death Before Disgrace'.....It existed long before Pakistan itself existed....So we did not copy that term from Pakistan we just used a popular motto!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gyp 111

"Victory Day" armed procession by the soldiers on the road of the Dhaka.

Dhaka, Bangladesh, 16th December (1980)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## british_bengali

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Army Armoured Corps



Why are the Tanks missing some ERA panels on their Left side??Or is this Photo just a bit old?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RiasatKhan said:


> SSG motto:
> 
> Fear is no policy and surrender is no option
> Mann Janbazam.
> 
> There can be boards saying many motivational stuff in military facilities....Dhaka cantonment has many.....Sweat Saves Blood....Hard Training-Easy Combat....etc....And I don't think SSG came up with the term 'Death Before Disgrace'.....It existed long before Pakistan itself existed....So we did not copy that term from Pakistan we just used a popular motto!



Sir every unit has one.. they even made a documentry.. Glorious resolve: Death Before Disgrace... anyways the picture of BA armored corps is edited by some fanboy :I AM A SILDIER..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

british_bengali said:


> Why are the Tanks missing some ERA panels on their Left side??Or is this Photo just a bit old?



They are detachable era....they can take em off any time they want....They're probably doing something to them!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

british_bengali said:


> Why are the Tanks missing some ERA panels on their Left side??Or is this Photo just a bit old?



might be old, anyway you can take off ERA panels if you want to, this ERA panel is not fixed thing.

Polaris ATV of Bangladesh Army's Para Commando
------------------------------------------------------------
Air drop able, Helicopter deploy-able, All terrain vehicles for fastest sniper delivery in all range across war zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## monitor

Probably at military hardware show in old airport Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## asad71

british_bengali said:


> Why are the Tanks missing some ERA panels on their Left side??Or is this Photo just a bit old?



ERA is normally attached in ops only.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OVCaSdXe8c#action=share

Bangladesh Army's Nora B 52/K1 SPH + BOV M11 ARV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Army Armoured Corps



Good to see BD Armoured Corps also using the ' Red & Gold" colours of the Armoured Corps.

Wonder if Pak AC also uses ' Red & Gold".


----------



## monitor

coming this year

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Allah Akbar

the army playing nice . training the bosnian army officers in BMA amd making the military tie with the serbia .we can test lazar too according with the bov m11.lazar is heavy .seems like bov m11 will be blowed by heavy ambush or rpgs.the army planned procure bov m11 20 of this .probably for test purposes. i still dont know why don\t we go for the humvees when usa is leaving them a mass numbers. humvees are battle proved . i hope the usa wont mind if we want some humvees.the afgan army got 10000 humvees , so we can try our diplomacy too


----------



## Gyp 111

BD-08 Assault Rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## damiendehorn

Gyp 111 said:


> BD-08 Assault Rifle



This is getting old now, originally based on the venerable AK47 design, modified by the Chinese, and licence built in Bangladesh. We need to thoroughly update it, use light weight polymers and pict rails. We should look at what others have done, AK107, galil ace, etc.


----------



## BDforever

warrantofficer said:


> the army playing nice . training the bosnian army officers in BMA amd making the military tie with the serbia .we can test lazar too according with the bov m11.lazar is heavy .seems like bov m11 will be blowed by heavy ambush or rpgs.the army planned procure bov m11 20 of this .probably for test purposes. i still dont know why don\t we go for the humvees when usa is leaving them a mass numbers. humvees are battle proved . i hope the usa wont mind if we want some humvees.the afgan army got 10000 humvees , so we can try our diplomacy too



We are buying lazar, it has ordered. bov m11 is for command artillery vehicle. We are also buying otoka cobra ii apc which is better choice than humvee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> *We are buying lazar*, it has ordered. bov m11 is for command artillery vehicle. We are also buying otoka cobra ii apc which is better choice than humvee



Source......


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Source......



it has been discussed many times

http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=28756&Itemid=105


----------



## Gyp 111

It also modified by us, soon it will be upgraded to BD-08M & BD-13 standard by BOF.


damiendehorn said:


> This is getting old now, originally based on the venerable AK47 design, modified by the Chinese, and licence built in Bangladesh. We need to thoroughly update it, use light weight polymers and pict rails. We should look at what others have done, AK107, galil ace, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bagh

*Band of Brothers!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dazzler

Banglar Bagh said:


> *Band of Brothers!!!!*



yes we are, and will always be

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Allah Akbar

lazar is a monster and mine protected .btw bro do you have any idea about cobra II price ?humvee is cheap now but still a great fighing vehicle ,so we can get them in mass scale , guess cobra II will be costly for its advance electronics


BDforever said:


> We are buying lazar, it has ordered. bov m11 is for command artillery vehicle. We are also buying otoka cobra ii apc which is better choice than humvee


----------



## BDforever

warrantofficer said:


> lazar is a monster and mine protected .btw bro do you have any idea about cobra II price ?humvee is cheap now but still a great fighing vehicle ,so we can get them in mass scale , guess cobra II will be costly for its advance electronics



price of cobra ii will be around $300,000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

yeah cobra ii price is good and reasonable . we better tie with our turkih brothers and lets diplomacy for altay tank next


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

warrantofficer said:


> lazar is a monster and mine protected .btw bro do you have any idea about cobra II price ?humvee is cheap now but still a great fighing vehicle ,so we can get them in mass scale , guess cobra II will be costly for its advance electronics



Cobra is an APC while humvees are just armoured suvs... also bangladesh is buying them in limited number for police etc... another thing you cant afford humvee its a fookin gas guzzler.



BDforever said:


> it has been discussed many times
> 
> http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=28756&Itemid=105



Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /index.php on this server.


I even googled... no result.. no news nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

BDforever said:


> it has been discussed many times
> 
> http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=28756&Itemid=105



Keniya (and Bangladseh) to Receive Serbian Armoured Vehicles 

Kenya and *Bangladesh* will be the first recipients of armoured vehicles produced by a new factory in Serbia. It is believed that the two countries will receive the locally developed *Lazar BVT mine-resistant, ambush protected vehicle*.

Serbian Defence Minister Aleksandar Vucic met with Russian Deputy Premier Dmitry Rogozin last week to discuss military cooperation, which may see the two countries build 57 and 155 mm ammunition. Russian manufacturers provide components for armoured vehicles Serbia plans to produce for its own military as well as for Kenya and *Bangladesh*. &#8220;We both have the will and the money to invest in Serbia,&#8221; said Rogozin.

The new factory will be established with 130 employees before the end of 2013 in Velika Plana, Serbia, Vucic said. It will build several variants of armoured vehicles. *Last year the state-owned Yugoimport arms export agency received a contract for 18 Nora B-52 155 mm self-propelled howitzers to the Bangladesh Army*. It has been reported that Kenya has also bought the Nora artillery system.

It is presumed that the armoured vehicles that will be delivered to Kenya are the Yugoimport Lazar BVTs, developed by the Serbian Military Technology Institute to meet local and export requirements. The first prototype was completed in 2008. The vehicle has a crew of three (commander, driver and gunner) and can carry ten fully equipped troops. These have firing ports and sit in seats attached to the roof, which reduces the risk of injury in case the vehicle hits a mine. 

With regard to armament, a wide variety of weapons can be fitted in a remotely controlled overhead weapon station or light turret, including 7.62 mm and 12.7 mm machineguns and 20 mm and 30 mm cannons or an automatic grenade launcher.

Kenya makes extensive use of armoured vehicles, especially due to its combat operations in Somalia. Last month it was announcedd that South African expeditionary and tactical equipment manufacturer Osprea Logistics has established a factory in the Kenyan coastal town of Mombasa to produce its Mamba Mk5 armoured personnel carriers. Osprea plans to produce more than a hundred Mamba Mk 5 vehicles in the first year of production.

Over 200 South African-made Mamba APCs are in use in Somalia. The Mamba is a sturdily designed vehicle which is suited for combat operations in desert and other remote locations and has been widely used in Iraq.

Yugoimport is no stranger to Africa: in November 2010 Yugoimport and ammunition makers Krusik a.d., Sloboda a.d., and Prvi Partizan a.d., were awarded a US$400 million contract to build three military factories in Northern Africa. These companies have received various defence contracts from Libya, Egypt and Algeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

eastwatch said:


> Keniya (and Bangladseh) to Receive Serbian Armoured Vehicles
> 
> Kenya and *Bangladesh* will be the first recipients of armoured vehicles produced by a new factory in Serbia. It is believed that the two countries will receive the locally developed *Lazar BVT mine-resistant, ambush protected vehicle*.
> 
> Serbian Defence Minister Aleksandar Vucic met with Russian Deputy Premier Dmitry Rogozin last week to discuss military cooperation, which may see the two countries build 57 and 155 mm ammunition. Russian manufacturers provide components for armoured vehicles Serbia plans to produce for its own military as well as for Kenya and *Bangladesh*. &#8220;We both have the will and the money to invest in Serbia,&#8221; said Rogozin.
> 
> The new factory will be established with 130 employees before the end of 2013 in Velika Plana, Serbia, Vucic said. It will build several variants of armoured vehicles. *Last year the state-owned Yugoimport arms export agency received a contract for 18 Nora B-52 155 mm self-propelled howitzers to the Bangladesh Army*. It has been reported that Kenya has also bought the Nora artillery system.
> 
> It is presumed that the armoured vehicles that will be delivered to Kenya are the Yugoimport Lazar BVTs, developed by the Serbian Military Technology Institute to meet local and export requirements. The first prototype was completed in 2008. The vehicle has a crew of three (commander, driver and gunner) and can carry ten fully equipped troops. These have firing ports and sit in seats attached to the roof, which reduces the risk of injury in case the vehicle hits a mine.
> 
> With regard to armament, a wide variety of weapons can be fitted in a remotely controlled overhead weapon station or light turret, including 7.62 mm and 12.7 mm machineguns and 20 mm and 30 mm cannons or an automatic grenade launcher.
> 
> Kenya makes extensive use of armoured vehicles, especially due to its combat operations in Somalia. Last month it was announcedd that South African expeditionary and tactical equipment manufacturer Osprea Logistics has established a factory in the Kenyan coastal town of Mombasa to produce its Mamba Mk5 armoured personnel carriers. Osprea plans to produce more than a hundred Mamba Mk 5 vehicles in the first year of production.
> 
> Over 200 South African-made Mamba APCs are in use in Somalia. The Mamba is a sturdily designed vehicle which is suited for combat operations in desert and other remote locations and has been widely used in Iraq.
> 
> Yugoimport is no stranger to Africa: in November 2010 Yugoimport and ammunition makers Krusik a.d., Sloboda a.d., and Prvi Partizan a.d., were awarded a US$400 million contract to build three military factories in Northern Africa. These companies have received various defence contracts from Libya, Egypt and Algeria.



Till now only Lazar 2 has been imported and tht too to Pakistan... announced by the Serbian Govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

BOV M11 during the delivery from Serbia to Bangladesh Army....Note the B-52 Nora SPH in the back





Bangladesh army tank MBT-2000





Bangladesh Army Special Force




Bangladesh Army Special Force




Bangladesh Army Special Force

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Military Academy during passing out parade





Bangladesh Army Signals core

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bigbossman

Chief of Army Staff of the Bangladesh Army General Iqbal Karim Bhuiyan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Till now only Lazar 2 has been imported and tht too to Pakistan... announced by the Serbian Govt.



I found a news about sindh police importing Serbian B7 armoured vehicles, made a thread about it, you can check it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army camp





Armed Forces of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## damiendehorn

bigbossman said:


> Chief of Army Staff of the Bangladesh Army General Iqbal Karim Bhuiyan



The man looks old school, serious pro.


----------



## Allah Akbar

he looks decent than you


damiendehorn said:


> The man looks old school, serious pro.


----------



## Allah Akbar

actualy we can efford now if we want .bangladesh reserve is the second highest in SAARC.our military budget is low doesnt mean we can't raise the budget.easily we can efford humvees gas atleat they are not f-35


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Cobra is an APC while humvees are just armoured suvs... also bangladesh is buying them in limited number for police etc... another thing you cant afford humvee its a fookin gas guzzler.
> 
> 
> 
> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /index.php on this server.
> 
> 
> I even googled... no result.. no news nothing.


----------



## scot

BD should raise it's army to the strength of 500 000 (200000 reserves) and pledge more soldier in UN missions. this will make BD getting more diplomatic edge in international political arerna.


----------



## Bamboo Castle

monitor said:


> coming this year



bdmilitary,com is not a credible source of information. Their news differs heavily with the actual scenario.

Here is an example:

In their recent post they said this:

During the filing of this report the Bangladesh Air Force is in negotiation with Russian Rosoboronexport for the acquisition of 12 multi-role combat aircraft, 12 advanced jet trainers, two armed maritime patrol aircraft and nine other jet training aircraft under a $1.5 billion dollar state export credit facility provided by the Russian government to boost the Bangladesh Air Forces capabilities.

http://www.***************/bangladesh-air-force-procurement-drive/

Where as Prothom Alo reported today:

&#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2535;&#2534;&#2534; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2465;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2443;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2451; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2510;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2471;&#2472;&#2496; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2495;&#2465;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2477;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2498;&#2463;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

Translation: 

There is no progress with the procurement of military hardware from Russia on $1 billion national debt. Under this circumstances, Moscow has denied the invitation from Bangladesh to Russian President Vladimir Putin to visit and inaugurate the Ruppur Neuclear Power Plant.

??????? ?????????


BDmilit@ri.com is not a credible source for information. So, I would like to request all to avoid posts with their reference.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Bamboo Castle said:


> bdmilitary,com is not a credible source of information. Their news differs heavily with the actual scenario.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> In their recent post they said this:
> 
> During the filing of this report the Bangladesh Air Force is in negotiation with Russian Rosoboronexport for the acquisition of 12 multi-role combat aircraft, 12 advanced jet trainers, two armed maritime patrol aircraft and nine other jet training aircraft under a $1.5 billion dollar state export credit facility provided by the Russian government to boost the Bangladesh Air Force&#8217;s capabilities.
> 
> http://www.***************/bangladesh-air-force-procurement-drive/
> 
> Where as Prothom Alo reported today:
> 
> &#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2535;&#2534;&#2534; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2465;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2443;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2451; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2510;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2471;&#2472;&#2496; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2495;&#2465;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2477;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2498;&#2463;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> Translation:
> 
> There is no progress with the procurement of military hardware from Russia on $1 billion national debt. Under this circumstances, Moscow has denied the invitation from Bangladesh to Russian President Vladimir Putin to visit and inaugurate the Ruppur Neuclear Power Plant.
> 
> ??????? ?????????
> 
> 
> BDmilit@ri.com is not a credible source for information. So, I would like to request all to avoid posts with their reference.



i was never in bdmilitary forum, but the info is current, anyway go to army cantonment gate near PM office, you willl see Nora-B 52 picture, i was on the move so i could not able to see whole posters, there are 3 posters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bamboo Castle

BDforever said:


> i was never in bdmilitary forum, but the info is current, anyway go to army cantonment gate near PM office, you willl see *Nora-B 52* picture, i was on the move so i could not able to see whole posters, there are 3 posters.



Nora B-52 is not a Russian product. Its Serbian.


----------



## BDforever

Bamboo Castle said:


> Nora B-52 is not a Russian product. Its Serbian.



i know product origin, that is not the point. Point is not all BDmilitary forum are false, most of them are true.


----------



## bigbossman

The Chinese peacekeeping forces to Darfur of Sudan conduct a drill for dealing with sudden militant attacks along with the Bangladesh reserved infantry detachment upon their rotation and handover













Bangladesh Army aviation





Adm. Samuel J Locklear III (right) met with Bangladesh Chief of Army Staff Lt. Gen. Iqbal Karim Bhuiyan at the Bangladesh Army Headquarters Oct. 10 to discuss how Bangladesh and U.S. armed forces can mutually benefit while working together




Gen. Hou Shusen (R), deputy chief of general staff of the Chinese People&#8217;s Liberation Army (PLA), holds talks with Gen. Iqbal Karim Bhuiyan (L), the visiting chief of staff of the Bangladesh Army, on the afternoon of August 27, 2013 in Beijing.





2013 Pacific Resilience Disaster Response Exercise & Exchange (DREE) Aug. 18, in Dhaka, Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bigbossman

U.S. Army Pacific commander Gen. Vincent Brooks and Chief of Army Staff of the Bangladesh Army General Iqbal Karim Bhuiyan




U.S. Army Pacific commander Gen. Vincent Brooks greets Bangladesh military officials on Tuesday, August 20, 2013.





BOV M11 during the delivery from Serbia to Bangladesh Army 
Note the B-52 Nora SPH in the back

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

scot said:


> BD should raise it's army to the strength of 500 000 (200000 reserves) and pledge more soldier in UN missions. this will make BD getting more diplomatic edge in international political arerna.



Neither it is necessary nor do we have the money to raise up the military number to that high. Are we in a state of war? A large army is a recipe for the destruction of economy. We can see it in the west of India, or even in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

BDforever said:


> i know product origin, that is not the point. Point is not all BDmilitary forum are false, most of them are true.



If we speak about Nora B 52, and BOV M10, than the information about Bangladesh purchase is true. Here you can see Bangladesh BOV M10, and Nor B 52 logistic vehicles on Kamaz trucks:






And this is Bangladesh new Nora B 52:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

proka89 said:


> If we speak about Nora B 52, and BOV M10, than the information about Bangladesh purchase is true. Here you can see Bangladesh BOV M10, and Nor B 52 logistic vehicles on Kamaz trucks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Bangladesh new Nora B 52:



And what about the screen?


----------



## proka89

PlanetSoldier said:


> And what about the screen?



That is demonstration monitor which presents data gain from fire control system, it's for the visitors of the defence fair, something similar is inside the Nora B 52 or BOV M10.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bd_4_ever

*MSPO 2013: Radmor 35010 radios for Bangladesh, Malaysia*








Radmor, part of the WB Electronics Group, has revealed at MSPO 2013 it is selling 800 Radmor 35010 personal radios to the Bangladesh Armed Forces.

The contract with Bangladesh was signed on 1 July, but was not disclosed until MSPO. The purchase of Polish Radmor 35010 radios is intended to equip Bangladesh forces preparing to deploy on UN peacekeeping missions. Deliveries for the USD1.32 million contract will be fulfilled by 30 October. Radmor is currently negotiating options on the contract for an additional 200 personal radio stations.

If the Radmor 35010 personal radio is favourably received by the Bangladesh UN units then the country is open for an additional contract, Radmor representatives told IHS Jane's 


MSPO 2013: Radmor 35010 radios for Bangladesh, Malaysia - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

*Indonesia looks to Saudi bank to support military aircraft exports*
Bangladesh probably buying transport aircraft from Indonesia.

Indonesia aims to secure financial support from the Islamic Development Bank (IDB) in exporting military aircraft produced by government-owned aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI).

State-run Indonesian news agency Antara reported on 6 August that the Saudi Arabia-headquartered IDB was willing to provide export credit to potential customers of PTDI, which has rights to produce and export a range of Military Airbus platforms including the C295 and C-212 transport aircraft, and the CN-235 maritime patrol aircraft.

Citing State-Owned Enterprises Minister Dahlan Iskan, Antara said parties to have expressed interest in procuring PTDI-produced aircraft through IDB export credit included Bangladesh and "some African countries".

Indonesia looks to Saudi bank to support military aircraft exports - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

RiasatKhan said:


> *Indonesia looks to Saudi bank to support military aircraft exports*
> Bangladesh probably buying transport aircraft from Indonesia.
> 
> Indonesia aims to secure financial support from the Islamic Development Bank (IDB) in exporting military aircraft produced by government-owned aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI).
> 
> State-run Indonesian news agency Antara reported on 6 August that the Saudi Arabia-headquartered IDB was willing to provide export credit to potential customers of PTDI, which has rights to produce and export a range of Military Airbus platforms including the C295 and C-212 transport aircraft, and the CN-235 maritime patrol aircraft.
> 
> Citing State-Owned Enterprises Minister Dahlan Iskan, Antara said parties to have expressed interest in procuring PTDI-produced aircraft through IDB export credit included Bangladesh and "some African countries".
> 
> Indonesia looks to Saudi bank to support military aircraft exports - IHS Jane's 360



We are getting few SAR helicopters from Indonesia. I dont remember the type though..may be someone can help!


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

here's one I've found.....

*Bangladesh to Buy Four Helicopters for 750 Million Taka* 

In order to enhance mobility of rescue operations during emergency periods across the country

, Food and Disaster Management Ministry will procure four helicopters, costing 750 million taka.

The ministry has already received opinion from Bangladesh Biman for buying the long-desired helicopters from Indonesia.

The funds for purchase of helicopters will be obtained from IDB (Islamic Development Bank) as a soft loan by the concerned ministry, while it was earlier decided that the fund will be mobilized from its sources. It will take another four to five months to obtain the funds from IDB for procurement of these four super Puma helicopters.

Earlier, the Food and Disaster Management Ministry and Biman had decided that the concerned ministry will procure 17 helicopters from abroad for smooth relief opera tions across the country. The ministry had earlier decided not to procure helicopters from abroad using foreign funds

as it has an adverse effect on foreign currency reserves.Rapid Action Battalion (RAB) recently invited tenders for purchasing two helicopters costing 250 million taka to enhance mobility of the elite force


Bangladesh to Buy Four Helicopters for 750 Million Taka



bd_4_ever said:


> We are getting few SAR helicopters from Indonesia. I dont remember the type though..may be someone can help!
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

and this one was gave the initial news.....

*Indonesian Aerospace set for major contract with Bangladesh*

Indonesian Aerospace (PT. Dirgantara Indonesia, formerly IPTN) could make a thrilling windfall on possible order of NAS 332 Super Puma (license built Eurocopter AS 332) Search and Rescue helicopters by the Bangladesh government.

The Bangladesh government&#8217;s disaster management and relief ministry with the help of the Bangladesh Air Force is seeking to procure and operate up to seventeen NAS 332 Super Puma helicopters in the long term with immediate goal of acquiring four.

Each Eurocopter AS 332/NAS 332 cost $15 million on the international market and the Bangladesh government hopes to secure a low interest loan from the Islamic Development Bank for this purpose.

Representatives of the PT Dirgantara Indonesia Aerospace made a presentation on Super Puma at a BAF meeting on 9 October, 2012.

The highly versatile and reliable Super Puma is available in fifteen variants including military and civilian versions. The SAR variant is in service with Japan Coast Guard and Saudi Navy amongst other major Asian nations.

During an internal meeting held on 8 January, 2013 the Bangladesh Air Force recommended the purchase of Mi-17 helicopters, which they have experience operating for the past 20 years instead of the NAS 332. BAF sources said they not only have the experience but also necessary infrastructure to support additional Mi-17&#8242;s regardless of variants as they operate Mi-17, Mi-171Sh, Mi-17V3 and Mi-17V5 helicopters.

Civil servants however favour the NAS 332 as they can receive the soft loan from the IDB, whilst the Russian purchase would require Bangladesh government to spend large sums of money from its own coffers.

Recently the Bangladesh armed forces improved its Search and Rescue capabilities with the acquisition of two RUAG Do-228NG state of the art maritime patrol aircraft.

Indonesian Aerospace set for major contract with Bangladesh - Military Forces of Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bamboo Castle

bd_4_ever said:


> We are getting few SAR helicopters from Indonesia. I dont remember the type though..may be someone can help!
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



If I may, can I ask the source of your information? Any link to verify it?


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

plz check the previous two posts.... 



Bamboo Castle said:


> If I may, can I ask the source of your information? Any link to verify it?


----------



## bd_4_ever

Bamboo Castle said:


> If I may, can I ask the source of your information? Any link to verify it?



Sure. Please check post no. #2191 and #2192, just above yours. The information is given - NAS 332 Super Puma it would be!


Looks to be a good helo. 









Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun 




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun 




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun 




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun 




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun 




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun 




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun 




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun 




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun 




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun 




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun 




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun 




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun 




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun 





Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun 





Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun 




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun 




Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gyp 111

*Bangladesh Army with Chinese Army in UN mission.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Elaborate description of Airbus Military C295 of Indonesia:

Airbus Military | C295

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

looks cool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

enter *99 Composite Brigade of Bangladesh Army*!!

19 September 2013

The 99 Composite Brigade has been established comprising 20 Engineering Construction Battalion, 58 East Bengal Regiment and 34 Bangladesh Infantry Regiment to monitor the implementation of the Padma Bridge project and maintain security.

Brigade established to maintain Padma Bridge project security - www.risingbd.com


----------



## animelive

kobiraaz said:


> looks cool



did we get the noras?


----------



## proka89

Looks to me like Bangladesh has some Yugoslavia made artillery pieces, like M48 B1 76mm cannon and M56 105mm howitzer. Did you guys bought these from Yugoslavia, or are they maybe retired ones from Serbia? Because our army retired those weapons, and i have some informations than Yugoimport sold few hundreds of them (but modernized) to undisclosed countries.



animelive said:


> did we get the noras?



If you did, that is not the picture of them. That is the picture from Serbia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

And here is a few pics of M56 105mm howitzer:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## british_bengali

Again,this is not new at all so sorry and has been seen on this forum,however this has confirmation on the Number of BTRs from a very reliable source.(news from Janes).So we can finally stop debating we whether we have 150 btrs or 1005 btrs.

Russia, Bangladesh to co-build BTR-80 maintenance plant 
Bangladesh is building a repair-maintenance facility for Arzamas Machinery Plant BTR-80 armoured personnel carriers with Russian assistance, a Rosoboronexport official told Russian media on 20 February.

Nikolay Dimidyuk told Arms-Tass the facility would be similar to one built in South Korea to service BTR-80As and BMP-3 infantry fighting vehicles that South Korea procured in the 1990s and 2000s.

The contract for the Bangladesh facility was signed in December 2012 and will be built in about 18 months, said Dimidyuk, who added that it would service about 600 BTR-80s that Russia had sold to Bangladesh. In December Russia also signed a contract to supply 120 9K115-2 Metis-M (AT-13 'Saxhorn-2') anti-tank guided missile systems to Dhaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Defense Updates: NORINCO PLZ91 / PLZ45 Self Propelled Gun / Howitzer artillery system

THURSDAY, DECEMBER 20, 2012
NORINCO PLZ91 / PLZ45 Self Propelled Gun / Howitzer artillery system

The PLZ45 is the export designation of the PLZ91 tracked Self-Propelled Gun / Howitzer and developed by China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) as a replacement for the 152 mm PLZ83.

The PLZ45 comes equipped with the same 45 caliber 155 mm gun found in the Type 89 or PLL01 towed gun / howitzer. The gun has a maximum rate of fire of 5 rounds per minute and is compatible with all standard 155 mm NATO rounds.

The PLZ45 carries 30 rounds with 30 charges of ammunition. The turret can traverse 360 degrees and comes with a semi-automatic loader. It also carries a 12.7 mm anti-aircraft gun and two sets of four-barrel grenade launchers.

The *PLZ45 has been exported to Bangladesh, Kuwait and Saudi Arabia*. However, except for limited numbers in a single battalion for training purposes, the PLZ91 has not been adopted by the Chinese army. Its role has been superseded in China by the more powerful PLZ-05 with a longer 54 caliber 155 mm gun.


----------



## imkhasif

hey gyz check it out 
Bangladesh Army "Hell March", Tribute to Bangladesh Armed Forces

Bangladesh Army "Hell March", Tribute to Bangladesh Armed Forces - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

anyone has any update on this new BTR-80 maintenance plant?



british_bengali said:


> Again,this is not new at all so sorry and has been seen on this forum,however this has confirmation on the Number of BTRs from a very reliable source.(news from Janes).So we can finally stop debating we whether we have 150 btrs or 1005 btrs.
> 
> Russia, Bangladesh to co-build BTR-80 maintenance plant
> Bangladesh is building a repair-maintenance facility for Arzamas Machinery Plant BTR-80 armoured personnel carriers with Russian assistance, a Rosoboronexport official told Russian media on 20 February.
> 
> Nikolay Dimidyuk told Arms-Tass the facility would be similar to one built in South Korea to service BTR-80As and BMP-3 infantry fighting vehicles that South Korea procured in the 1990s and 2000s.
> 
> The contract for the Bangladesh facility was signed in December 2012 and will be built in about 18 months, said Dimidyuk, who added that it would service about 600 BTR-80s that Russia had sold to Bangladesh. In December Russia also signed a contract to supply 120 9K115-2 Metis-M (AT-13 'Saxhorn-2') anti-tank guided missile systems to Dhaka.


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh army MBT2000 tank crew








Bangladesh army tank commander

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army Sniper




Bangladesh Army Sniper




Bangladesh Army Sniper





Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun Fire

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anubis

Battering rams and sledge hammers.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

Double post!


----------



## Allah Akbar

loved the first pic . epic halloween look


bigbossman said:


> Bangladesh Army Sniper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Army Sniper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Army Sniper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Army Artillery Gun Fire


----------



## proka89

Our defence minister just said, that two batches of Nora b 52 should be delivered until the end of the year to the country that bought them. I am almost 100% sure that the country mentioned is Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imkhasif

Anubis said:


> Battering rams and sledge hammers.....




Damn , they r being prepared for CQB


----------



## genmirajborgza786

where is @BDforever ? haven't seen him for a while , @BDforever start posting man, PDF misses you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

big thanks for the update!! 



proka89 said:


> Our defence minister just said, that two batches of Nora b 52 should be delivered until the end of the year to the country that bought them. I am almost 100% sure that the country mentioned is Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A.Rafay said:


> I found a news about sindh police importing Serbian B7 armoured vehicles, made a thread about it, you can check it.



lol they ordered 20 lazar 2 MRAVs aswell... posted by the serbian member...


----------



## Gyp 111

Bangladesh Para-Commando with TAR-21

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gyp 111 said:


> Bangladesh Para-Commando with TAR-21




Pic taken during ex with indian forces .. there is another pic of a bangladeshi with a tavor along with indian troops at the same location.


----------



## damiendehorn

Here's a thought, since Bangladesh does not recognise Israel, couldn't the BOF make copies of Israeli small arms or at least derivatives of them. I really like the tavor, a version with pict rails and chambered for the 7.62x39 would be quite useful.


----------



## Zabaniyah

damiendehorn said:


> Here's a thought, since Bangladesh does not recognise Israel, couldn't the BOF make copies of Israeli small arms or at least derivatives of them. I really like the tavor, a version with pict rails and chambered for the 7.62x39 would be quite useful.



There is one made by Kel Tec Industries: 










http://www.keltecweapons.com/our-guns/rfb/rifle/

Personally, I like the FN F-2000 better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## damiendehorn

Loki said:


> There is one made by Kel Tec Industries:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.keltecweapons.com/our-guns/rfb/rifle/
> 
> Personally, I like the FN F-2000 better



Loki, my man thanks for the post. I this beauty from keltec, I think this is the type the BD army needs for it's next gen rifle, looks like it's chambered for the 7.62x51 too, and yea I love the F-2000 too but it's just too expensive to equip the entire army with it.

I was only wondering on developing a system based on the tavor, and as we don't recognize Israel, then logically no need to pay them any royalties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

We should stick to the BD-08....first make one with a carbon fiber furniture.....second make a carbine version....third develop a bullpup version...or just get the QBZ in 5.56 Nato cal.!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

Anubis said:


> We should stick to the BD-08....first make one with a carbon fiber furniture.....second make a carbine version....third develop a bullpup version...or just get the QBZ in 5.56 Nato cal.!



Ok fair enough, as long as it's designed and developed in BD. Oh carbon fibre, don't know many combat rifles using carbon fibre, high impact plastics yea.


----------



## Anubis

damiendehorn said:


> Ok fair enough, as long as it's designed and developed in BD. Oh carbon fibre, don't know many combat rifles using carbon fibre, high impact plastics yea.


Carbon fiber reinforced polymer can be used to make weapons.They are extremely light and strong enough to be used in cars and planes and weapons!


----------



## british_bengali

Anubis said:


> Carbon fiber reinforced polymer can be used to make weapons.They are extremely light and strong enough to be used in cars and planes and weapons!


 Don't expect it a new rifle in the next decade.
We recently just got the license to produce the BD-08 in 2008 and it Would be far too expensive to change it to make a new rifle in less than a decade.
Hopefully our agreement with belarus may lead to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

damiendehorn said:


> Loki, my man thanks for the post. I this beauty from keltec, I think this is the type the BD army needs for it's next gen rifle, looks like it's chambered for the 7.62x51 too, and yea I love the F-2000 too but it's just too expensive to equip the entire army with it.
> 
> I was only wondering on developing a system based on the tavor, and as we don't recognize Israel, then logically no need to pay them any royalties.



Well, Norico has a rip-off from the Uzi 











Remember those Uzis found at the Chittagong arms haul?  Those were from Norico. 

Though, changing to a new production rifle is very expensive. The BOF already have a composite version of the Type-81 (AKA BD-08). It's a good rifle. To some degree, it offers the accuracy of an M-16 and the robustness of the AK-47. 

The bullpup design is mainly good for close quarters fighting. The reason why the Israelis adopted the Tavor is because they often have to fight in close-knit urban environments. 

But hey, don't the Americans use M-16's in Iraq? The Russians using AK-74's in Chechnya? 

Though, the SA-80 used by the British Army was so accurate that they had to change their marksmanship courses! LOL....

The Tavor and F-2000 are relatively new compared to the much older SA-80. Not much is known about them. The Royal Thai Army are going to replace their aging M-16's with Tavors though. 

The first rifle in the world with the bullpup design was the Steyr Aug, which is also very good. Designed way back in the 60's. 






^^^^This is also rumored to be in limited use by our army (perhaps sampling or field testing?). It looks very comfy to hold and look really bada$$ 

BA is not very well known to have used bullpup designs in the past. So, they may be trying them out. 

What weapon to choose ultimately depends on the mission, and what matters is getting the job done. That's what a professional would do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakistani KRL-122 MRLS in service with Bangladeshi Army:












1 question remains.... did these get the upgrades and the new long ranged (45-50 KM) missiles?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman

*Exercise Cope South 2013*
Bangladesh Air Force & United States Air Force
(09 Nov- 13 Nov)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fallstuff

bigbossman said:


>




wtf ? 

reflex ?


----------



## Varunastra

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pic taken during ex with indian forces .. there is another pic of a bangladeshi with a tavor along with indian troops at the same location.



can you post the other pic?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> can you post the other pic?



Woh bhi idhar he posted hai.. scroll back u might find it..


----------



## Varunastra

BDforever said:


> WTF ! ! Israeli weapon Tavor TAR-21! !  and other guy is indian soldier
> 
> is he indian raw spy ?
> @RiasatKhan @Loki @eastwatch @Banglar Bagh and others



Can you post the pic again, I am not being able to see it?


----------



## Zabaniyah

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Can you post the pic again, I am not being able to see it?



Timeline Photos - War Machines of Bangladesh | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

One of yours

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> One of yours


I do not think so, different one shown in Display at Cantonment area. 





this one


----------



## proka89

BDforever said:


> I do not think so, different one shown in Display at Cantonment area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one



As far as i know that is the first version of Nora B 52 on FAP truck. And the pics i gave you are from the last visit of our defence minister to the complex battle systems factory where Nora B 52 is assembled, and he said:



> "Ove godine su otišle već dve isporuke borbenih oklopnih vozila, do kraja godine trebna da odu još dve isporuke samohodnih haubica, i imali smo prilike da pokažemo montažu i jedne baterije, odnosno jedne ture samohodnih oklopnih haubica "nora B-52", kao i deo linije "lazar 2" ", rekao je Miloradović.



And you can see the pics of those Nora B52 being made:











And pay attention on the steering wheel side:

http://www.mycity-military.com/slika.php?slika=71011_65357515_IMG_9841.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> As far as i know that is the first version of Nora B 52 on FAP truck. And the pics i gave you are from the last visit of our defence minister to the complex battle systems factory where Nora B 52 is assembled, and he said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the pics of those Nora B52 being made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pay attention on the steering wheel side:
> 
> http://www.mycity-military.com/slika.php?slika=71011_65357515_IMG_9841.jpg


what he said bro, translate in english


----------



## proka89

This year we already delivered two batches of armored vehicles (He thinks on BOV M11), and until the and of the year we need to deliver two batches of self propelled howitzers, we had the chance here to show you assembling of one of those batteries of Nora B52, and a part of the assembly line for Lazar 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

proka89 said:


> And pay attention on the steering wheel side:
> 
> http://www.mycity-military.com/slika.php?slika=71011_65357515_IMG_9841.jpg



well spotted!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> well spotted!


 i do not see anything, what is there in that side ?


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> i do not see anything, what is there in that side ?



its right-hand driven!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> its right-hand driven!


ah ! ! ! 

<-- dumb guy


----------



## Skies

> December 9 (DZH AAFN) --
> 
> China promised to provide nuclear safety guarantee to Ukraine in a strategic partnership statement of the two countries, Xinhua News Agency reported.
> 
> The statement said China promised unconditionally not to use or threaten to use nuclear weapons against Ukraine, a non-nuclear country, and would provide the country with safety guarantee when it was invaded by or threatened by nuclear weapons.
> 
> At the invitation of Chinese President Xi Jinping, Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych paid a state visit to China from December 3 to 6.
> 
> English:
> China promises to provide nuclear safety guarantee to Ukraine China Hot Topics
> 
> Chinese:
> 中乌联合声明：中国承诺向乌克兰提供核安全保证|乌克兰|核保护|核武器_新浪军事
> 
> Video: Last
> 
> China provides nuclear protection for Ukraine



We need this! wE nEED tHIS! wE neeD thiS! I talked about such thing long time ago.

@Loki what do you think of such treaty for the future security of BD?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zabaniyah

Skies said:


> We need this! wE nEED tHIS! wE neeD thiS! I talked about such thing long time ago.
> 
> @Loki what do you think of such treaty for the future security of BD?



It can potentially be considered by Bangladesh in the future. It doesn't necessarily have to be China though. 

In my view, Bangladesh should weigh its options with both the US and China. Whichever provides the most benefit and most security in line with our interests should be considered. 

It is inevitable that these kind of things will have many questions. 

But, before we do venture into these things, we must be able to ensure our own security. And I mean, very basic security at grassroots level. Even with such a large army of ours, our national security have already been compromised.

Our beneficiary must be able to have trust in us so that we can maintain sensitive information and technology. These things aren't charity. 

Security has different levels. Bangladesh as a state isn't doing that great even at level 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Finally the Nora's have arrived...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zabaniyah

So they have arrived

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Banglar Bagh said:


> Finally the Nora's have arrived...


dance dance 
@proka89 the latest one (as you mentioned) has arrived 



Banglar Bagh said:


> Finally the Nora's have arrived...


when did you take the picture bro ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Guys BOVM11 also arrived in Bangladesh from seriba 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151891410253311





Nora B-52 SPH video 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151891395813311

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## imkhasif

only the Bangladeshi variant of Nora B-52 fitted with a SAGEM Sigma 30 inertial navigation platform system for autonomous navigation and pointing . far better and expensive than Burmis Nora B

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

You know I got a question, I never knew that Bangladesh had a army uprising that controlled the government. 

So now here's the question, does Bangladesh government actually wants to strengthen the arm forces with better and more weapons? 

Or will the government go with creating new units, or giving more and better equipments to certain units to keep the military under control.

Which direction are you guys going?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Genesis said:


> You know I got a question, I never knew that Bangladesh had a army uprising that controlled the government.
> 
> So now here's the question, does Bangladesh government actually wants to strengthen the arm forces with better and more weapons?
> 
> Or will the government go with creating new units, or giving more and better equipments to certain units to keep the military under control.
> 
> Which direction are you guys going?


Bangladesh Army always came into power during crisis. Bangladesh Army is part of Bangladesh, it is not alien force, govt. bound to strengthen it.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Genesis said:


> You know I got a question, I never knew that Bangladesh had a army uprising that controlled the government.
> 
> So now here's the question, does Bangladesh government actually wants to strengthen the arm forces with better and more weapons?
> 
> Or will the government go with creating new units, or giving more and better equipments to certain units to keep the military under control.
> 
> Which direction are you guys going?



The army is a state within a state. 

Hope that answers your question


----------



## neolithic

*Army gets new SP guns, Metis M-1 missiles,PF-98 anti-tank weapons,Turkey-made light armoured vehicle*


----------



## neolithic

* 
Metis M-1 missile launcher cutaway view :*

*



*
*870 × 488 pixels*


*Related link(s).*


----------



## asad71

Look at the pips/badges of rank. The current IG Police is a BAL blue-eyed.He started sporting thepipsofa4star.Thereafter,IKB has added one more pip to his original full general's badges. Other generals below have similarly upgraded. That means,a Lieut Gen in BA iswearing the pips of a full general in PA or IA or British Army! Moynul Islam on left is a Lieut Gen.


----------



## Al-zakir

asad71 said:


> Look at the pips/badges of rank. The current IG Police is a BAL blue-eyed.He started sporting thepipsofa4star.Thereafter,IKB has added one more pip to his original full general's badges. Other generals below have similarly upgraded. That means,a Lieut Gen in BA iswearing the pips of a full general in PA or IA or British Army! Moynul Islam on left is a Lieut Gen.




Asad sir,

I was under impression that Bd army follow some sort of Islamic ideology. I am highly disappointed with their recent maneuver toward fasiq Bengali transformation. It seem Bd army submitted to Hasina/Al's secular Bengali ideology instead of Shaeed Zia ur Rehman's Islamic ideology. To me they are Ehsan foramosh and begairat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Al-zakir said:


> Asad sir,
> 
> I was under impression that Bd army follow some sort of Islamic ideology. I am highly disappointed with their recent maneuver toward fasiq Bengali transformation. It seem Bd army submitted to Hasina/Al's secular Bengali ideology instead of Shaeed Zia ur Rehman's Islamic ideology. To me they are Ehsan foramosh and begairat.




I too am disappointed.Hasina/BAL has outwitted them through various measures. But I doubt BAL/SHW will last long. The common soldier is staunchly Islamic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh made assault rifle BD-08 with 

* Eotech Red Dot Sight , 
* Forward Handgrip , 
* Weapon Mounted Flashlight &
* Rail interface system .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gryphon

*Bangladesh Army adopts Metis-M1 ATGM*

*David C Isby, Washington* - IHS Jane's Missiles & Rockets

06 January 2014

The Bangladesh Army formally introduced the Russian-built 9K115-2 Metis-M1 (AT-13 'Saxhorn-2') anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) system into service during a ceremony at Dhaka Cantonment on 23 December 2013.

Bangladesh ordered 120 Metis systems in December 2012. These are the first anti-tank guided missiles to enter service with Bangladesh.

Like several other countries in the region, it had relied on the US-developed 105 mm M40-series recoilless rifle as its sole anti-tank and direct-fire weapon. The M40 weighs 210 kg and uses what is essentially a tripod mounting. It is often installed on a light wheeled vehicle.

During the same ceremony, the army also adopted the Chinese-built PF98 120 mm anti-tank rocket launcher.

(111 of 244 words)

Bangladesh Army adopts Metis-M1 ATGM - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> *Bangladesh Army adopts Metis-M1 ATGM*
> 
> *David C Isby, Washington* - IHS Jane's Missiles & Rockets
> 06 January 2014
> 
> The Bangladesh Army formally introduced the Russian-built 9K115-2 Metis-M1 (AT-13 'Saxhorn-2') anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) system into service during a ceremony at Dhaka Cantonment on 23 December 2013.
> 
> Bangladesh ordered 120 Metis systems in December 2012. These are the first anti-tank guided missiles to enter service with Bangladesh.
> 
> Like several other countries in the region, it had relied on the US-developed 105 mm M40-series recoilless rifle as its sole anti-tank and direct-fire weapon. The M40 weighs 210 kg and uses what is essentially a tripod mounting. It is often installed on a light wheeled vehicle.
> 
> During the same ceremony, the army also adopted the Chinese-built PF98 120 mm anti-tank rocket launcher.
> 
> (111 of 244 words)
> 
> Bangladesh Army adopts Metis-M1 ATGM - IHS Jane's 360




BA has been using Pak made *HJ-8/BS-8A* so far.


----------



## BDforever

*Bangladesh army's 105 mm SPH based on T-62 tank: *he project was conducted on tanks which were declared obsolete in 1995...instead of just scrapping them or leaving to rot the authorities did take this convesion initiative to increase the utility further ...what should be realised is that such projects provides more experience and technical speciality to the concerned engineering teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

asad71 said:


> BA has been using Pak made *HJ-8/BS-8A* so far.




Also Pak made Bakhtar Shikan.


----------



## idune

Do we really need this thread? Is there a "Bangladesh" army exists when it is acting as extension of indian army and helping india and Awami League killing Bangladeshis?


----------



## asad71

idune said:


> Do we really need this thread? Is there a "Bangladesh" army exists when it is acting as extension of indian army and helping india and Awami League killing Bangladeshis?


Let's not be disillusioned.BD is much much more than SHW and BAL. We are staunch Muslims. We have weathered over many Karbalas. Regular cyclones/floods destroy all. But we rebuild quickly and stand up on our feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

asad71 said:


> Let's not be disillusioned.BD is much much more than SHW and BAL. We are staunch Muslims. We have weathered over many Karbalas. Regular cyclones/floods destroy all. But we rebuild quickly and stand up on our feet.


I agree with rebuilding part. But current army has NO loyalty to Bangladesh and its sovereignty. They are only loyal to money.


----------



## asad71

idune said:


> I agree with rebuilding part. But current army has NO loyalty to Bangladesh and its sovereignty. They are only loyal to money.



Relatives of Sheikh Family Inc and RAWAMY complaints have been placed in sensitive positions in the military, Police, RAB,Intel and administration. Come defining moment, they will come round like JRB on15 Aug '75.


----------



## idune

asad71 said:


> Relatives of Sheikh Family Inc and RAWAMY complaints have been placed in sensitive positions in the military, Police, RAB,Intel and administration. Come defining moment, they will come round like JRB on15 Aug '75.



I highly doubt in any 'defining moment' they will be like JRB. Besides, we have passed many 'defining moment' already.


----------



## proka89

I guess you guys would be interested to see this: 






@*BDforever  *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> I guess you guys would be interested to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*BDforever  *


thanks for sharing bro , i think that is k2 version... following one is k1 version


----------



## proka89

No that is NORA B-52K1, the one on the pic is M03 NORA-B52 K-I K1B

Nora B-52K1 155mm 52 caliber 8x8 self-propelled howitzer technical data sheet specifications pictureÂ -Â Army RecognitionÂ -Â Army Recognition

http://www.armyrecognition.com/serb...zer_system_technical_data_sheet_pictures.html

There is no data about K2 version except on wikipedia, and who knows who wrote that. I am guessing that they got info from Yugoimport directly. And then again, it might be designated as K2, i will try to find out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> No that is NORA B-52K1, the one on the pic is M03 NORA-B52 K-I K1B
> 
> Nora B-52K1 155mm 52 caliber 8x8 self-propelled howitzer technical data sheet specifications pictureÂ -Â Army RecognitionÂ -Â Army Recognition
> 
> M03 K1B NORA-B52 K-I 155mm truck mounted artillery howitzer system technical data sheet picturesÂ -Â Army RecognitionÂ -Â Army Recognition
> 
> There is no data about K2 version except on wikipedia, and who knows who wrote that. I am guessing that they got info from Yugoimport directly. And then again, it might be designated as K2, i will try to find out.


what is the price of this new Nora B-52 K1 version ?


----------



## proka89

BDforever said:


> what is the price of this new Nora B-52 K1 version ?


Nobody knows  According to one guy from Serbian forum, total worth of a deal between Bangladesh and Serbia is 110 000 000 $ Is that true, i really have no idea. But if it is, you need to know that we regularly sell around 5 000 000 $, worth equipment to Bangladesh every year. And you also bought BOV M11, probably some ammo for Nora's, and then there is training, and maintenance.... So even if it's true it's hard to tell how much from that sum is for Nora B 52. If i had to guess i would say that Nora B 52 for Bangladesh is around 2-3 000 000$

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> Nobody knows  According to one guy from Serbian forum, total worth of a deal between Bangladesh and Serbia is 110 000 000 $ Is that true, i really have no idea. But if it is, you need to know that we regularly sell around 5 000 000 $, worth equipment to Bangladesh every year.


you sell stuff to BD every year ?


----------



## proka89

BDforever said:


> you sell stuff to BD every year ?


2008:





2009:




2010:




2011:





 Reports for 2012 and 2013 are not out yet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reports for 2012 and 2013 are not out yet


wow ! ! i did not know we are partner for long time


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

proka89 said:


> Nobody knows  According to one guy from Serbian forum, total worth of a deal between Bangladesh and Serbia is 110 000 000 $ Is that true, i really have no idea. But if it is, you need to know that we regularly sell around 5 000 000 $, worth equipment to Bangladesh every year. And you also bought BOV M11, probably some ammo for Nora's, and then there is training, and maintenance.... So even if it's true it's hard to tell how much from that sum is for Nora B 52. If i had to guess i would say that Nora B 52 for Bangladesh is around 2-3 000 000$



according to a recent newspaper report, Bangladesh Army paid Serbia BDT 5,413.4 million for the SPHs..... this comes to roughly around $69.4 million.... so, again roughly $3.85 million per unit.... just a quick calculation....


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> according to a recent newspaper report, Bangladesh Army paid Serbia BDT 5,413.4 million for the SPHs..... this comes to roughly around $69.4 million.... so, again roughly $3.85 million per unit.... just a quick calculation....


not really because it also includes BOVM11 vehicle


----------



## proka89

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> according to a recent newspaper report, Bangladesh Army paid Serbia BDT 5,413.4 million for the SPHs..... this comes to roughly around $69.4 million.... so, again roughly $3.85 million per unit.... just a quick calculation....





BDforever said:


> not really because it also includes BOVM11 vehicle



Do you have a link?


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> Do you have a link?


i posted video here of both BOVM11 and Nora B-52


----------



## proka89

BDforever said:


> i posted video here of both BOVM11 and Nora B-52


No i mean the article where they mention how much you paid for Nora.


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> No i mean the article where they mention how much you paid for Nora.


i do not have it.. i will search for it. give me some time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

proka89 said:


> No i mean the article where they mention how much you paid for Nora.



I can post the link alright... but the report was published in Bangla newspaper.... so, not sure whether you would be able to read it.... thats why I posted the value amount for your better understanding.... it only talked about howitzers.... though its understandable that a non-defence newspaper is not likely to understand technical specifics....

"পরের বছর সার্বিয়া থেকে ১৮টি স্বয়ংক্রিয় কামান (সেলফ-প্রোপেলড গান—এসপিগান) কেনা হয় ৫৪১ কোটি ৩৪ লাখ টাকায়।"

১৫০০০ কোটি টাকার অস্ত্র-সরঞ্জাম ক্রয়

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> I can post the link alright... but the report was published in Bangla newspaper.... so, not sure whether you would be able to read it.... thats why I posted the value amount for your better understanding.... it only talked about howitzers.... though its understandable that a non-defence newspaper is not likely to understand technical specifics....
> 
> "পরের বছর সার্বিয়া থেকে ১৮টি স্বয়ংক্রিয় কামান (সেলফ-প্রোপেলড গান—এসপিগান) কেনা হয় ৫৪১ কোটি ৩৪ লাখ টাকায়।"
> 
> ১৫০০০ কোটি টাকার অস্ত্র-সরঞ্জাম ক্রয়


report has many wrong info eg. it said BD is buying 2 submarines for $1 billion which later turned $203 million.
It has BD bought 2 maritime patrol aircraft from Germany for around $15 million each, which is basically $15 million in total.
It also said BD also bought 2 frigate from china for around $ 81,500,000 but actually BD bought them about $ 8 million each. Remember Prothom alo is anti- armed forces newspaper, it many times posted wrong info to create public anger which includes reporting high purchase price than original.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BDforever said:


> report has many wrong info eg. it said BD is buying 2 submarines for $1 billion which later turned $203 million.
> It has BD bought 2 maritime patrol aircraft from Germany for around $15 million each, which is basically $15 million in total.
> It also said BD also bought 2 frigate from china for around $ 81,500,000 but actually BD bought them about $ 8 million each. Remember Prothom alo is anti- armed forces newspaper, it many times posted wrong info to create public anger which includes reporting high purchase price than original.



So you bought a German Patrol Boat for $7.5 million ($15m in total) but you somehow managed to buy a Chinese Frigate for around $8 million each ?  

Mazaaak kar rahaa haiii ? A frigate for $8 million ?  

Some MBTs can cost as much as that & you're talking about a Frigate !


----------



## BDforever

Armstrong said:


> So you bought a German Patrol Boat for $7.5 million ($15m in total) but you somehow managed to buy a Chinese Frigate for around $8 million each ?
> 
> Mazaaak kar rahaa haiii ? A frigate for $8 million ?
> 
> Some MBTs can cost as much as that & you're talking about a Frigate !


read again , brand new german patrol aircraft  not patrol boat , yes we bought frigate at $8million each because they are second hand Type053H2 frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BDforever said:


> read again , brand new german patrol aircraft  not patrol boat , yes we bought frigate at $8million each because they are second hand Type053H2 frigates.



Even a second-hand Typ053 isn't going to come $8 million cheap ! 

And yes a link - a credible link - would be nice !


----------



## BDforever

Armstrong said:


> Even a second-hand Typ053 isn't going to come $8 million cheap !
> 
> And yes a link - a credible link - would be nice !


yes because we just bought the ship, not its armaments. That will be modified LOL ,now i do not have energy to search for the new, later


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Armstrong said:


> Even a second-hand Typ053 isn't going to come $8 million cheap !
> 
> And yes a link - a credible link - would be nice !


let me give you another shock.... we got another frigate from the US for FREE!!.... we paid BDT 700 million (around $8.9 million) for the training and transit.... 

Navy chief hopes to win arbitration

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Armstrong said:


> Even a second-hand Typ053 isn't going to come $8 million cheap !
> 
> And yes a link - a credible link - would be nice !



this news item mentions that BD was spending Tk 6.55 billion or around $84 million for the two Chinese frigates.....

"An estimated Tk 6.55 billion will be needed to add two frigates to the country’s existing frigate fleet of six.
The Armed Forces Division has been equipped and modernised to safeguard the country’s ‘exclusive economic zone’ in the bay, said major general Abdul Matin."
Talks on to buy Chinese subs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> this news item mentions that BD was spending Tk 6.55 billion or around $84 million for the two Chinese frigates.....
> 
> "An estimated Tk 6.55 billion will be needed to add two frigates to the country’s existing frigate fleet of six.
> The Armed Forces Division has been equipped and modernised to safeguard the country’s ‘exclusive economic zone’ in the bay, said major general Abdul Matin."
> Talks on to buy Chinese subs


same new source said 

*Government officials hinted that there was a plan to purchase at least three submarines in the next few years.*


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

BDforever said:


> same new source said
> 
> *Government officials hinted that there was a plan to purchase at least three submarines in the next few years.*


lets see, where it goes.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imkhasif

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh made assault rifle BD-08 with
> 
> * Eotech Red Dot Sight ,
> * Forward Handgrip ,
> * Weapon Mounted Flashlight &
> * Rail interface system .




It is me who post this pic and caption this in FB page. 



BDforever said:


> Bangladesh made assault rifle BD-08 with
> 
> * Eotech Red Dot Sight ,
> * Forward Handgrip ,
> * Weapon Mounted Flashlight &
> * Rail interface system .




It is me who post this pic and caption this in FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army's MBT2000 and its crew

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

*Bangladesh Army Special Force "Black Eagle" known as Ghost *

This is a special sniper force. They r trained in very high quality training. They perform behind enemy line , secret assassination in all weather and trained every terrain in sea , in urban area , in desert , in snow .
They are equipted special advance technology.








tank crew




Army personnel with hummer (limited in service)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Not army...

SWAT Team of CMP (Chittagong Metropolitan Police)


----------



## imkhasif

Bangladesh army MBT-2000 new genaration main battle tank







Bangladesh army para-commando , the chetahs 







Bangladesh Army Special Force Para-Commando performing room clearing / hostage rescue oparation exercise. Breaking door with plastic explosive.







Bangladesh army Soldier infront of Bangladesh ordenence factory.













Bangladesh army para-troopers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

a very interesting pic of MBT2000 tank of Bangladesh Army. Pic of mbt 2000 fitted with snorkels.so that it can go under water at a depth of 15 metre there are two pipes on for the smoke of the exhaust and one for the ventilation of the crew .


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> a very interesting pic of MBT2000 tank of Bangladesh Army. Pic of mbt 2000 fitted with snorkels.so that it can go under water at a depth of 15 metre there are two pipes on for the smoke of the exhaust and one for the ventilation of the crew .


Bangladesh should have at least few hundred of these Tanks and also go for other modern Tanks along with Anti Tank Vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> Bangladesh should have at least few hundred of these Tanks and also go for other modern Tanks along with Anti Tank Vehicles


as far i know bangladesh is going for few hundreds of this tank.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> as far i know bangladesh is going for few hundreds of this tank.


We should go for MBT-3000 instead of MBT-2000.


----------



## BDforever

TurboProp said:


> We should go for MBT-3000 instead of MBT-2000.


probably we are going for it, do not know.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> probably we are going for it, do not know.


No one knows.

But, I personally like British Challenger 2. If we had cash......................


----------



## BDforever

TurboProp said:


> No one knows.
> 
> But, I personally like British Challenger 2. If we had cash......................


 too much expensive  and too heavy for BD soil


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> too much expensive  and too heavy for BD soil


Nope, its grounds pressure is ok for our soil I think, and it also does a good job in mud. I have seen in a video footage on youtube.


----------



## BDforever

TurboProp said:


> Nope, its grounds pressure is ok for our soil I think, and it also does a good job in mud. I have seen in a video footage on youtube.


above 50 tonne tank does not work in BD. BD soil is different


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> above 50 tonne tank does not work in BD. BD soil is different


It is about ground pressure Bro not the total weight.

And we cant afford this beast. That's the matter.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

our T69s get stuck in mud..... this isn't a tank country..... even if you cross the mud, remember that you have hundreds of rivers and water-bodies to cross as well... and during such crossings, a 50-ton beast would become a pain in the back!........ even Russian-made PT-76 light tanks required local people to get out of paddy fields in 1971..... and that was December 1971.... the dry season!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> our T69s get stuck in mud..... this isn't a tank country..... even if you cross the mud, remember that you have hundreds of rivers and water-bodies to cross as well... and during such crossings, a 50-ton beast would become a pain in the back!........ even Russian-made PT-76 light tanks required local people to get out of paddy fields in 1971..... and that was December 1971.... the dry season!




Bull$hit... soil is soft yet its plain. Perfect for tank battle in most of the part. Indian tank can push from Agartala and can reach Dhaka with ease. Same from western front and can overrun Jessore in less than an hour if you dont counter them with better tanks.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

iajdani said:


> Bull$hit... soil is soft yet its plain. Perfect for tank battle in most of the part. Indian tank can push from Agartala and can reach Dhaka with ease. Same from western front and can overrun Jessore in less than an hour if you dont counter them with better tanks.



well, I don't like to use 'words' that you use.... anyway, I take your point *"if you dont counter them"*.... I don't think the people of this country would ever allow that.... and also, I don't think the Indian Army has a battle plan like that, when there are much better ways to capture the country from within.... politically....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh made assault rifle BD-08 with
> 
> * Eotech Red Dot Sight ,
> * Forward Handgrip ,
> * Weapon Mounted Flashlight &
> * Rail interface system .




Taken from a Chinese video:

type-81 rifle chinese military - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

*Bangladesh Army ARMOURED CORPS: 'THE MEN IN BLACK'*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> *Bangladesh Army ARMOURED CORPS: 'THE MEN IN BLACK'
> 
> 
> 
> *



The banner shows PA Al-Khalid mbt camo..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

*Joint anti terrorism Drill in Army Stadium between Army & RAB for upcomming ICC T20 World Cup security .*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

iajdani said:


> Bull$hit... soil is soft yet its plain. Perfect for tank battle in most of the part. Indian tank can push from Agartala and can reach Dhaka with ease. Same from western front and can overrun Jessore in less than an hour if you dont counter them with better tanks.



I am agree with you, it is all just misperception ideas about tanks with heavier tonnage (like Leopard2, Challenger, Abrams) can easily get stuck in mud or rice paddies fields and swamp. First, with their wide Caterpillar track, modern MBT have a comparable low ground pressure if we compare them with another vehicles say car, bus or even bicycle. MBT is have their support unit system to accompanied them in battlefield operations to make them working more easier in rough terrain or broken roads. That's why Vietnam still retain their large number of MBT, and so with Singapore with their Leopard2, India with their Arjun, T-90 and T-72 Bhisma, and same with us in which has already decided to operate a handful number Leopard 2s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Army training ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

madokafc said:


> I am agree with you, it is all just misperception ideas about tanks with heavier tonnage (like Leopard2, Challenger, Abrams) can easily get stuck in mud or rice paddies fields and swamp. First, with their wide Caterpillar track, modern MBT have a comparable low ground pressure if we compare them with another vehicles say car, bus or even bicycle. MBT is have their support unit system to accompanied them in battlefield operations to make them working more easier in rough terrain or broken roads. That's why Vietnam still retain their large number of MBT, and so with Singapore with their Leopard2, India with their Arjun, T-90 and T-72 Bhisma, and same with us in which has already decided to operate a handful number Leopard 2s


I didn't notice your comment earlier... so, just replying now....

its true that all countries require MBTs... they can do things that no other weapons can..... but its also true that not all countries' geography is the same.... have you visited Bangladesh?..... do you know that in 1971 the Indian Army mostly engaged their light mountain divisions here in Bangladesh rather than armoured divisions?..... do you know that bridging and river-crossing equipment from all over India had to be mustered for that operation?..... the point is, you have absolutely no idea how many rivers and canals there are in Bangladesh.... even if tanks do get past paddy fields, they have to cross the rivers.... and what about the supply vehicles for the armored units?.... are those amphibious or fitted with wide tank tracks?..... whichever way you think of, Bangladesh isn't a country where you can run wild with armoured units..... we don't have desert that you'll find in the India-Pakistan border, where its perfect tank country..... at best our tanks can be used defensively..... there are plenty of rural and urban cover to use tanks in ambush-style warfare..... actually its a heaven for ambush tactics..... remember that this is a heavily populated country..... there are almost too many rural and urban houses.... and almost all rural houses have one/more than one water pond for domestic use..... in 1971, when Indian paratroopers landed in Tangail area, a lot of them were rescued by local people while they were drowning in those ponds with their parachutes..... well, mostly there are only a few areas in Bangladesh where you can run with tanks..... but can't cut a wedge anywhere with an armoured column.....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Punjab is a good tank "country" but

Has a lot of canals n water systems .. Even so called rice paddys !! Doesn't stop Pakistan or even the Indians from having thousands of MBTS's ?


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Punjab is a good tank "country" but
> 
> Has a lot of canals n water systems .. Even so called rice paddys !! Doesn't stop Pakistan or even the Indians from having thousands of MBTS's ?


not like BD, you will see river, cannel, ponds everywhere LOL


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> not like BD, you will see river, cannel, ponds everywhere LOL


Modern tanks have snork n other goodies... rice padd..,ponds cannals arent a big issue... now dnt tell me the bangladesh consists of small islands ? between rivers..


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Modern tanks have snork n other goodies... rice padd..,ponds cannals arent a big issue... now dnt tell me the bangladesh consists of small islands ? between rivers..


actually like that


----------



## damiendehorn

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Modern tanks have snork n other goodies... rice padd..,ponds cannals arent a big issue... now dnt tell me the bangladesh consists of small islands ? between rivers..


As close as it get to that, not a good tank country at all. American found out in Vietnam how difficult it is to use heavy weapons in those terrain and Bangladesh is even worse. Heavy tanks will get bogged down when they try to go off road, and in the few Tarmac roads available they will become easy targets to anti-tank crews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

why is it so difficult for people to understand that not all geographies are the same??...... and that geography plays a very important role in battle plan??..... stubborn people never make good strategists.....

this is what Geneal Jacob had to say about the terrain of Bangladesh....





"Surrender at Dhaka: Birth of a Nation" by Lt. Gen JFR Jacob; The University Press Limited, 1997
page 55....
Lt Gen JFR Jacob, Chief of Staff of India's Eastern Army during the Bangladesh War of Liberation in 1971.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

damiendehorn said:


> As close as it get to that, not a good tank country at all. American found out in Vietnam how difficult it is to use heavy weapons in those terrain and Bangladesh is even worse. Heavy tanks will get bogged down when they try to go off road, and in the few Tarmac roads available they will become easy targets to anti-tank crews.



US did use armoured vehicles in vietnam.. despite the fact tht it is covered with thich tropical forest (much difficult than BD) ... And no i doubt tanks will get bogged down in BD..


----------



## Armstrong

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> US did use armoured vehicles in vietnam.. despite the fact tht it is covered with thich tropical forest (much difficult than BD) ... And no i doubt tanks will get bogged down in BD..


 
Yaaar bhai ko aajkal koi lift hii nahin ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> US did use armoured vehicles in vietnam.. despite the fact tht it is covered with thich tropical forest (much difficult than BD) ... And no i doubt tanks will get bogged down in BD..


you can see my post #2330 to get an idea about Bangladesh terrain..... you can also ask your veteran soldiers who served here in 1971 or before that.... 

tanks and tank units are not the same..... a tank needs support.... and not all of that support have cross-country ability like a tank.... and even a tank needs a raft or a bridge to cross a river.... in BD terrain, one armoured brigade would need one engineering division to get from one corner of the country to its capital....


----------



## revojam

Weak and muddy soil ? Make your APC/Tank tracked
Rivers ? Make your APC/Tank amphibious


----------



## BDforever

revojam said:


> Weak and muddy soil ? Make your APC/Tank tracked
> Rivers ? Make your APC/Tank amphibious


this is our river 




@revojam do you think you can drive with your amphibious apc/tank through it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

BDforever said:


> this is our river


So much water!!!  And we are led to believe that we are doing a good job stealing water  
j/k


----------



## BDforever

SarthakGanguly said:


> So much water!!!  And we are led to believe that we are doing a good job stealing water
> j/k


this is teesta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## revojam

BDforever said:


> this is our river
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @revojam do you think you can drive with your amphibious apc/tank through it ?


The weakness of amphibious vehicles are not how deep water is or how long the road rather its all about calmness of the water , they call it Sea Level.River in your photo seems to be calm enough don't underestimate amphibious capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

revojam said:


> The problem with amphibious vehicles is not how deep water is or how long the road...its all about calmness they call it Sea Level.From this photo water seems to be calm enough don't underestimate amphibious capability.


actually width of river matters because it will slow down your movement+ if enemy is just opposite side of the river and if they shoot against you, you will die in river before you reach otherside.
btw that is calm picture of the river... this is rough one (not even storm time  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> this is our river
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @revojam do you think you can drive with your amphibious apc/tank through it ?



Your rivers:







Pakistan:


----------



## Armstrong

BDforever said:


> this is teesta


 
Those blasted schumucks did the same thing to our Rivers; just crossed Ravi a few days back - It looks like a bloody canal now !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## revojam

BDforever said:


> actually width of river matters because it will slow down your movement+ if enemy is just opposite side of the river and if they shoot against you, you will die in river before you reach otherside.
> btw that is calm picture of the river... this is rough one (not even storm time  )



I didn't wanna share this since project is cancelled because of cost issues but whatever.BTW notice the sea speed : 27 knots!


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Your rivers:
> 
> 
> View attachment 25517
> 
> 
> Pakistan:
> 
> View attachment 25518


List of rivers of Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
main rivers...
Bangladesh River Map, Rivers in Bangladesh

do you know about this ? 
Haor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and do you know that Pakistan is 7 times bigger than BD ?



revojam said:


> I didn't wanna share this since project is cancelled because of cost issues but whatever.BTW notice the sea speed : 27 knots!


hehehe see, it is not easy stuff to produce such vehicles btw this river is in the middle of bangladesh and your warship can not go there from sea to river to that area


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

this picture shows satellite picture of Bangladesh and gives an idea of the water-bodies' size compared to the country.... the capital Dhaka is in the bottom centre of the picture.... land border with India is on the far left and far right.... as well as on the right upper corner..... the left and upper left of the picture are the best tank country.... yet.... see the number of rivers and swamps there......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Not Army related................. Bangladesh Police SWAT team exercise for T20 world cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Once upon a time, Indonesia is a country who think their country is not suit to operate heavy MBT at all. But thanks to our Japanese and Singaporeans friends who show us even MBT is very useful to be used in archipelago country we are decided to upgrading our Army capability with heavy MBT class such as Leopard 2 and starting to build a large units of Medium tank, cooperating with our Turkish friend.


----------



## Roybot

Armstrong said:


> Those blasted schumucks did the same thing to our Rivers; just crossed Ravi a few days back - It looks like a bloody canal now !



"your river", As per the Indus Water Treaty, water of The Ravi belongs to India.


----------



## imkhasif

Bangladesh Army in CQB drill




















Bangladesh Army Special Force Para-Commando - The Cheetahs.

The Unknown heros of our motherland. They are few but their ability is inhuman.
join if you dare to bear ''do or die'' 

Their main job is to work Behind Enemy Line.

Primary tasks: 
* Special operations, 
* Special reconnaissance,
* Direct action, 
* Hostage rescue, 
* Personnel recovery, 
* Asymmetric warfare , 
* Counter-terrorism, 
* Counter insurgency. 
* Counter narcotics. 
* Covert insertions/extractions.
* Unconventional warfare. 
* Counter Insurgency. 
* Seek and Destroy.
* Hydro-graphic reconnaissance. 
* Intelligence gathering. 
* Raid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

imkhasif said:


> Bangladesh Army in CQB drill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That takes some balls and endurance. Jumping out at 15000 ft. with about 70 lbs. of gear and then double marching with it on your back for ten miles to get to rendezvous point. Kudos to these guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Army Special Force Para-Commando - The Cheetahs.
> 
> The Unknown heros of our motherland. They are few but their ability is inhuman.
> join if you dare to bear ''do or die''
> 
> Their main job is to work Behind Enemy Line.
> 
> Primary tasks:
> * Special operations,
> * Special reconnaissance,
> * Direct action,
> * Hostage rescue,
> * Personnel recovery,
> * Asymmetric warfare ,
> * Counter-terrorism,
> * Counter insurgency.
> * Counter narcotics.
> * Covert insertions/extractions.
> * Unconventional warfare.
> * Counter Insurgency.
> * Seek and Destroy.
> * Hydro-graphic reconnaissance.
> * Intelligence gathering.
> * Raid.


----------



## Zarvan

@what are number of soldiers in Bangladesh Army ? @BDforever


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> @what are number of soldiers in Bangladesh Army ? @BDforever





Zarvan said:


> @what are number of soldiers in Bangladesh Army ? @BDforever


3,50,000


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> 3,50,000


Any Plan to increase them


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> Any Plan to increase them


yes , by 2020 upto 4,50,000


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> yes , by 2020 upto 4,50,000


That is awesome I hope with 450000 you would have around 2000 MBT and 1500 Anti Tank Vehicles




I mean this kind of thing by the way are you sure it would be increase to 450000



imkhasif said:


> Bangladesh Army in CQB drill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Army Special Force Para-Commando - The Cheetahs.
> 
> The Unknown heros of our motherland. They are few but their ability is inhuman.
> join if you dare to bear ''do or die''
> 
> Their main job is to work Behind Enemy Line.
> 
> Primary tasks:
> * Special operations,
> * Special reconnaissance,
> * Direct action,
> * Hostage rescue,
> * Personnel recovery,
> * Asymmetric warfare ,
> * Counter-terrorism,
> * Counter insurgency.
> * Counter narcotics.
> * Covert insertions/extractions.
> * Unconventional warfare.
> * Counter Insurgency.
> * Seek and Destroy.
> * Hydro-graphic reconnaissance.
> * Intelligence gathering.
> * Raid.


In their look they look quite similar to our SSG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@BDforever How do you know Bangladesh is going to increase its Army size to 450000 by 2020 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> @BDforever How do you know Bangladesh is going to increase its Army size to 450000 by 2020 ?


i have source


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> i have source


And what about some major order of Tanks are you planning to have some more Tanks 44 MBT-2000 are not enough you need lot more


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> And what about some major order of Tanks are you planning to have some more Tanks 44 MBT-2000 are not enough you need lot more


there is a plan, i can not share it now, restricted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DefenceBD

Can anyone give me a list of how many divisions Bangladesh army has including the newly formed 17 infantry division.
And what is the active number of regular troops in army alone?


----------



## BDforever

DefenceBD said:


> Can anyone give me a list of how many divisions Bangladesh army has including the newly formed 17 infantry division.
> And what is the active number of regular troops in army alone?


List of formations of the Bangladesh Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

active number: 3,00,000 and reserve 50,000


----------



## Bilal9

Don't know if this is off topic but what the heck.

Wikipedia says Bangladesh Army is one of the largest users of BTR-80 (over 500 units). I think that may exceed India's or Pakistan's count for this kind of APC.

1. There was a plan to have the Ukrainians (or Russians) set up a BTR-80 overhaul and parts-manufacturing unit locally. Any progress on that? Any planning to increase indigenous parts count?

2. Any local mods done on the BTR-80 like reactive armor, gun mods? Please share sources as Google didn't turn up much.

3. What are the China-made equivalents or improvements after the BTR-80 model? Have they been imported into Bangladesh?


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> Don't know if this is off topic but what the heck.
> 
> Wikipedia says Bangladesh Army is one of the largest users of BTR-80 (over 500 units). I think that may exceed India's or Pakistan's count for this kind of APC.
> 
> 1. There was a plan to have the Ukrainians (or Russians) set up a BTR-80 overhaul and parts-manufacturing unit locally. Any progress on that? Any planning to increase indigenous parts count?
> 
> 2. Any local mods done on the BTR-80 like reactive armor, gun mods? Please share sources as Google didn't turn up much.
> 
> 3. What are the China-made equivalents or improvements after the BTR-80 model? Have they been imported into Bangladesh?


BD has actually around 1,200+ BTR-80s and no update news about BTR-80 maintainance plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imkhasif

Zarvan said:


> That is awesome I hope with 450000 you would have around 2000 MBT and 1500 Anti Tank Vehicles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean this kind of thing by the way are you sure it would be increase to 450000
> 
> 
> In their look they look quite similar to our SSG




Another view of Army CQB training


----------



## aliaselin

Bilal9 said:


> Don't know if this is off topic but what the heck.
> 
> Wikipedia says Bangladesh Army is one of the largest users of BTR-80 (over 500 units). I think that may exceed India's or Pakistan's count for this kind of APC.
> 
> 1. There was a plan to have the Ukrainians (or Russians) set up a BTR-80 overhaul and parts-manufacturing unit locally. Any progress on that? Any planning to increase indigenous parts count?
> 
> 2. Any local mods done on the BTR-80 like reactive armor, gun mods? Please share sources as Google didn't turn up much.
> 
> 3. What are the China-made equivalents or improvements after the BTR-80 model? Have they been imported into Bangladesh?


We have VN4(4X4 wheeled but not 8X8) for export, and Venezuela have bought it.
I think there is no much difference for armored personnel carriers so BTR-80 is quite well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> List of formations of the Bangladesh Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> active number: 3,00,000 and reserve 50,000


So you were including reserve too when I asked you so Bangladesh will have 400000 active troops and 50000 reserves by 2020


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> So you were including reserve too when I asked you so Bangladesh will have 400000 active troops and 50000 reserves by 2020


yes i included reserve, BD is planning to armed them heavily-focusing on quality than quantity


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> yes i included reserve, BD is planning to armed them heavily-focusing on quality than quantity


So I am right on 400000 being active troops by 2020 and 50000 reserve by the way when are we expected to hear some large order of New MBT given and when we would hear good news about lot of Fighter Jets being ordered for Bangladesh Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> So I am right on 400000 being active troops by 2020 and 50000 reserve by the way when are we expected to hear some large order of New MBT given and when we would hear good news about lot of Fighter Jets being ordered for Bangladesh Air Force


within 1-2 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> within 1-2 years


Okay that is good and expected Tanks which you would go for and also with 400000 active Army How many BDF guys you currently have and any plans to increase them because they face India on daily bases


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> Okay that is good and expected Tanks which you would go for and also with 400000 active Army How many BDF guys you currently have and any plans to increase them because they face India on daily bases


might go for MBT3000
anyway BD has totaly around 7,00,000 ground troops (including around 2,00,000 ansar and VDP+ around 1,00,000 BGB-no news to increase them but to improve training and equipment)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Why does Bangladesh need an army, they have India?


----------



## BDforever

Informant said:


> Why does Bangladesh need an army, they have India?


not right thread to troll


----------



## Informant

BDforever said:


> not right thread to troll



Arent B'desh and India chums? Not trolling really there is some truth to it.


----------



## BDforever

Informant said:


> Arent B'desh and India chums? Not trolling really there is some truth to it.


is not Pak and China chums ? why does Pak need army ? china is there to protect

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Informant said:


> Arent B'desh and India chums? Not trolling really there is some truth to it.


Every country needs Armed Forces and really strong ones otherwise you are asking others to eat you up which they would do it sooner or later



BDforever said:


> is not Pak and China chums ? why does Pak need army ? china is there to protect


and How many Tanks you are expected to go for at least 1500 I think 3rd Generation


----------



## Informant

BDforever said:


> is not Pak and China chums ? why does Pak need army ? china is there to protect



We have an enemy since inception, fought wars. Seriously you guys have no adversaries.


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> and How many Tanks you are expected to go for at least 1500 I think 3rd Generation


i can not share that info, sorry


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> i can not share that info, sorry


By they are you part of forces or what How come you have so many information ?


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> By they are you part of forces or what How come you have so many information ?


 source 



Informant said:


> We have an enemy since inception, fought wars. Seriously you guys have no adversaries.


it does not ensure future safety

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> source


Man I was looking at your former Army heads why your Forces are not led by mostly 4 star Generals


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> Man I was looking at your former Army heads why your Forces are not led by mostly 4 star Generals


because of army size


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> because of army size


Mr and after increasing to 400000 still it would be lead by Lt. General or 4 Star General


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> Mr and after increasing to 400000 still it would be lead by Lt. General or 4 Star General


current cheif is general

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> current cheif is general


Hey Post Pictures of Uniform currently being used by Bangladesh Army and if some changes are expected in Uniforms in coming years


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> Hey Post Pictures of Uniform currently being used by Bangladesh Army and if some changes are expected in Uniforms in coming years


all camos are not available in public

BTR-80 APC of BD Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Zarvan said:


> Mr and after increasing to 400000 still it would be lead by Lt. General or 4 Star General


As far as I know there are only eight divisions in the army plus an additional 50,000 (or 100,000?) as reservist. I think, the country's economy cannot probably afford a 400,000 strong troop level, although, there are militia forces at the tune of 1 million or more who are regularly trained by the army to operate small arms.


----------



## Zarvan

eastwatch said:


> As far as I know there are only eight divisions in the army plus an additional 50,000 (or 100,000?) as reservist. I think, the country's economy cannot probably afford a 400,000 strong troop level, although, there are militia forces at the tune of 1 million or more who are regularly trained by the army to operate small arms.


@BDforever says according to his sources you are increasing your Army to 400000 by 2020 and according to all world reports you already have 300000 active Army so won't be surprised if it reaches 400000 by 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

*Pakistan's HIT offers to upgrade Bangladeshi MBT fleet*
*Daksh Nakra, Bangalore*- IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
28 May 2014
Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT), Pakistan's state-owned tank and armoured vehicle manufacturing unit, has offered to modernise Bangladesh's ageing T-54/Type 59 and Type 69 main battle tanks (MBTs).

Brigadier GM Qureshi (rtd), director of Budget, Marketing and Procurement at HIT, told_IHS Jane's_the company had offered to upgrade the MBTs to the Al-Zarrar configuration "as per Bangladeshi requirements".

"The options include complete upgrade of the tanks or priority-based upgrade of power pack and transmission coupled with protection system or installation of new fire-control system with battle management system," he said. "The dialogue is in progress with Bangladesh to assess their requirements and we have the capability and flexibility to deliver any type of comprehensive solution."

Pakistan's HIT offers to upgrade Bangladeshi MBT fleet - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

Fyi, BA regularly sends officers and NCOs to the Armor School at Nawshera for training courses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army personnel with thermal sight in APC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

7th said:


> BA should look towards JV with China on Wheeled and Tracked APC, MBT, Self propelled Howetzers and also to help BD to have their own local commercial automotive industries.


BA are already assembling Chinese and Japanese vehicles. We have a top class tank workshop built by the Chinese. But you are right of course; we need to JV with others.Depending on the political situation we need to JV with Turkey, Pakistan, Malaysia, Indonesia, China and S Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

*New pictures of MBT2000*










*News feed: *

The Bangladesh Army is standardising its inventory of 4×4 utility vehicles, cargo trucks, troop transport trucks, artillery tractors, tank transporters, wreckers and field workshop trucks in an effort to streamline logistics in the force. In this regard BMTF is in discussion with a number of foreign vehicle makers regarding these programs, namely China’s Sinotruk and Taian who have an extensive product line of off road heavy duty military trucks in 4×4, 6×6 and 8×8 range.
Of these companies Taian has already provided the Bangladesh Army the 16-ton TAS-5270A 6×6 heavy duty chassis for a large number of guided multiple barrel rocket launchers that are being pressed in to service. Sinotruk (Howo) also has some limited presence in Bangladesh’s commercial vehicle sector.
Under the deal, BMTF would be looking to assemble the trucks and utility 4×4′s from Completely Knocked Down (CKD) kits initially before manufacturing at least 50% of the vehicle components and spares in Bangladesh to cope with the rising need for heavy duty military vehicles within the armed forces as the military expands rapidly. Currently the Army managed to standardise 3-ton Arunima Bolyan trucks (troop transporter, water bowser, mobile communications truck, field workshop, ambulance) and 1-ton Toyota Land Cruiser 4×4 (patrol vehicle, weapons platform, armoured patrol vehicle, ambulance, field workshop) by assembling and manufacturing parts through its heavy vehicles factory, the Bangladesh Machine Tools Factory (BMTF).
Bangladesh is developing its defence industries with view of self-sufficiency. This is supporting by an economy growing at an average of 6% for the past decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asad71

7th said:


> Turkey and Korea is better.....
> 
> Why not BA manufacture MBT-2000 and join in the program and sell their old Tanks to PA which is more keen to upgrade it in to Al-Zarrar.


Good idea, though requires conducive political climate.


----------



## BDforever

asad71 said:


> Good idea, though requires conducive political climate.


and from where money will come ?


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh army's BOV M11 & kamaz support trucks


----------



## asad71

BDforever said:


> and from where money will come ?



Will money be such a problemin such a JV? Naah!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

7th said:


> BDs should welcome GCC investment for Mineral Explorations and Power Generation along Agriculture in BD.


Unfortunately we do not have the right party in power to attract Ummah's attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## imkhasif

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Army personnel with thermal sight in APC




I guess this is NVG not Tharmal sight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*BDforever*

In the newest number of the Serbian military magazine Arsenal, they wrote that Bangladesh is interested in Lazar 2. They didn't say anything else about that, and i am not sure if is true or not, but owner of that magazine is Serbian ministry of defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> *BDforever*
> 
> In the newest number of the Serbian military magazine Arsenal, they wrote that Bangladesh is interested in Lazar 2. They didn't say anything else about that, and i am not sure if is true or not, but owner of that magazine is Serbian ministry of defence.


awesome ! ! thanks for this great news


----------



## asad71

proka89 said:


> *BDforever*
> 
> In the newest number of the Serbian military magazine Arsenal, they wrote that Bangladesh is interested in Lazar 2. They didn't say anything else about that, and i am not sure if is true or not, but owner of that magazine is Serbian ministry of defence.


We have vast UN mission ops. Moreover,each Infantry Div now has an integral Mechanized Brigade. We need APCs. However, the current policy is to continue with Russian inventory and at the same time initiate local production.


----------



## proka89

asad71 said:


> We have vast UN mission ops. Moreover,each Infantry Div now has an integral Mechanized Brigade. We need APCs. However, the current policy is to continue with Russian inventory and at the same time initiate local production.



I am not familiar with Bangladesh army plans for procurement of new APC's, i am just informing you what they wrote about in the magazine. I have no idea is it true or not, or how trustworthy the information is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

proka89 said:


> I am not familiar with Bangladesh army plans for procurement of new APC's, i am just informing you what they wrote about in the magazine. I have no idea is it true or not, or how trustworthy the information is.


Thank you for the info.Actually we buy a lot from Serbia but not APCs.


----------



## BDforever

asad71 said:


> Thank you for the info.Actually we buy a lot from Serbia but not APCs.


that is not apc, lazar is MRAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Most other major militaries of the world are scrapping MRAP. It is too costly.


----------



## Dem!god

how big is bd army...
what equipment it have....u can procure from india if u want....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> Most other major militaries of the world are scrapping MRAP. It is too costly.


not true



Dem!god said:


> how big is bd army...
> what equipment it have....u can procure from india if u want....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

BDforever said:


> not true


kya ...why are u laughing...
we don't give everyone weapons...
its that hasina has special relationship ...we are offering u....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Dem!god said:


> kya ...why are u laughing...
> we don't give everyone weapons...
> its that hasina has special relationship ...we are offering u....



Make sure you can make weapons for yourself first before
worrying about supplying others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

UKBengali said:


> Make sure you can make weapons for yourself first before
> worrying about supplying others.


do not cry.....for lungi army...rubber Bullets are enough...


----------



## BDforever

Dem!god said:


> kya ...why are u laughing...
> we don't give everyone weapons...
> its that hasina has special relationship ...we are offering u....



that is why you will not get sale order LOL



Dem!god said:


> do not cry.....for lungi army...rubber Bullets are enough...


yes rubber bullets enough to counter end-ia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

Dem!god said:


> mmmmm...


Hay...few days back...I saw you BANNED?? WHY...what you did

You wont remeber me ...I changed my Nick

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

BDforever said:


> that is why you will not get sale order LOL
> 
> 
> yes rubber bullets enough to counter end-ia


hmm...we will get the order...just wait and watch...aakhir dhaka me humarii sarkar hai...

yes may be end-ia but not India...lol...
school jane ka time ho gaya.....school jao...



mAsT bAbA said:


> Hay...few days back...I saw you BANNED?? WHY...what you did
> 
> You wont remeber me ...I changed my Nick


lol...yeah they banned me ... i don't know exactly why but i think for trolling ur ur quid .. as they were abusing modi...
i don't know any one named mast baba....but i think u are ashinvo guy...right..( i don't remember the full name and spelling...,sry... )

btw how are u doing...


----------



## BDforever

Dem!god said:


> hmm...we will get the order...just wait and watch...aakhir dhaka me humarii sarkar hai...
> 
> yes may be end-ia but not India...lol...
> school jane ka time ho gaya.....school jao...


this is called desperate customer seeking LOL
no india, its called end-ia


----------



## Dem!god

BDforever said:


> this is called desperate customer seeking LOL
> no india, its called end-ia


desperate customer seeking...
we are offering u the best....and u are laughing...or else we will sell to Myanmar ...they will take it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Bangladesh need to strengthen it's military. They should be in top 25 at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

Dem!god said:


> ol...yeah they banned me ... i don't know exactly why but i think for trolling ur ur quid .. as they were abusing modi...
> i don't know any one named mast baba....but i think u are ashinvo guy...right..( i don't remember the full name and spelling...,sry... )
> btw how are u doing...


Anoushirvan...previous nick

How many days...Behind Bars...?? 
Iam preparing myself...In Worst Case Scenario...

In Previous ID I acted as a GOOD GUY
In this ID try little bit VULNURABLE.....Actually!We come here to enjoy.....But I try not to cross RED LINE...which is Religion most of time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

mAsT bAbA said:


> Anoushirvan...previous nick
> 
> How many days...Behind Bars...??
> Iam preparing myself...In Worst Case Scenario...
> 
> In Previous ID I acted as a GOOD GUY
> In this ID try little bit VULNURABLE.....Actually!We come here to enjoy.....But I try not to cross RED LINE...which is Religion most of time


lol...that was 1 month ban...

haha....no need to prepare...u won't get it...u post are mild in nature...and without trolling....so hardly any chance of ban...
crossing religious line is certainly not good...but its hard to keep oneself calm when other is mud throwing at u....but actually thats the real test of religious tolerance and ur sanity...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reza Ali

Bangladesh Navy is the only Navy in the world who can fight against the hegemony of American Navy and destroy it


----------



## Soumitra

Reza Ali said:


> Bangladesh Navy is the only Navy in the world who can fight against the hegemony of American Navy and destroy it


What are you smoking bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Reza Ali said:


> Bangladesh Navy is the only Navy in the world who can fight against the hegemony of American Navy and destroy it



u sure your are ok bro if u need help we all more then happy to help u


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh army Para commando 






one of highly qualified SF member of BA personnel's badges

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gyp 111

Bangladeshi Paratrooper


----------



## Allah Akbar

Dem!god said:


> do not cry.....for lungi army...rubber Bullets are enough...


 talk serious or GTFO . Army business


----------



## asad71

BDforever said:


> might go for MBT3000
> anyway BD has totaly around 7,00,000 ground troops (including around 2,00,000 ansar and VDP+ around 1,00,000 BGB-no news to increase them but to improve training and equipment)


It now seems the Chinese MBT-2000 may remain just to this one Regt. Our greatest friend likes us to move away from buying Chinese military hardware.


----------



## aliaselin

It is said that BD has bough some WS-22

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> It is said that BD has bough some WS-22


yes and BD is going to assemble WS-22 in BD and it will start from this month 
** I did not want to split this news but you did

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

anyone has any lead regarding the progress with Pakistan proposal to upgrade Bangladesh Army T-59/69 fleet?


----------



## BDforever

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> anyone has any lead regarding the progress with Pakistan proposal to upgrade Bangladesh Army T-59/69 fleet?


will start later this year


----------



## TopCat

BDforever said:


> will start later this year




Who got the work? Pakistan?


----------



## BDforever

iajdani said:


> Who got the work? Pakistan?


not finalisted yet


----------



## eastwatch

BDforever said:


> yes and BD is going to assemble WS-22 in BD and it will start from this month
> ** I did not want to split this news but you did


But, what the BA will do with a missile that cannot reach Kolkata?


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> But, what the BA will do with a missile that cannot reach Kolkata?


why kolkata ? why not Washington DC or Tokyo ?


----------



## Allah Akbar

BDforever said:


> why kolkata ? why not Washington DC or Tokyo ?


what about ws-33 ? is it confirmed we operate ws-33


----------



## BDforever

warrantofficer said:


> what about ws-33 ? is it confirmed we operate ws-33


no, only ws-22 currenly in plan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

"WS-22 is a guided version of 122 mm PR50 MLS with primitive cascade inertial terminal guidance, with standard range of 20 to 30 km". 

This is what I found somewhere. So, this machine can fire multiple missiles at the invading enemy birds. Will the enemy birds from Kolkata will enjoy its existence on the soil of BD?


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> "WS-22 is a guided version of 122 mm PR50 MLS with primitive cascade inertial terminal guidance, with standard range of 20 to 30 km".
> 
> This is what I found somewhere. So, this machine can fire multiple missiles at the invading enemy birds. Will the enemy birds from Kolkata will enjoy its existence on the soil of BD?



Rockets are used for ground attack not anti aircraft role.


----------



## Allah Akbar

eastwatch said:


> "WS-22 is a guided version of 122 mm PR50 MLS with primitive cascade inertial terminal guidance, with standard range of 20 to 30 km".
> 
> This is what I found somewhere. So, this machine can fire multiple missiles at the invading enemy birds. Will the enemy birds from Kolkata will enjoy its existence on the soil of BD?


This must be very expansive program using MRLS system against the birds! And if the birds invade us , we will roast them with cinnamon


----------



## eastwatch

Actually, I am trying o find out the exact role of WS22 in a war zone. Someone can certainly help me out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> Actually, I am trying o find out the exact role of WS22 in a war zone. Someone can certainly help me out. Thanks in advance.


it is surface to surface guided rocket system. like below:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bangladeshi Para trooper with US army Airborne member and Singapore army commando





@Nihonjin1051 
@Nihonjin1051 you did not check it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gyp 111

Bangladesh Armed Forces members under training in the newly independent Bangladesh. Bangladesh (1972)

Photographer- Thomas Billhardt





2A18 (D-30) 122 mm howitzer of Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

@Gyp 111 what rifle it is in the first pics?


----------



## asad71

madokafc said:


> @Gyp 111 what rifle it is in the first pics?


SLRs.


----------



## damiendehorn

madokafc said:


> @Gyp 111 what rifle it is in the first pics?



Indian made copy of the FNFAL called the Ishapore, very old picture just after independence maybe.


----------



## Nike

SLR's or Ishapore?

anyway thanks for the answer i will googling it ....


----------



## damiendehorn

madokafc said:


> SLR's or Ishapore?
> 
> anyway thanks for the answer i will googling it ....



Basically it's the 7.62x51mm Belgian FNFAL Self loading rifle (SLR) made under licence in india, at a factory in Ishapore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imkhasif

Bangladesh Army special oparation force 'Cheetahs' AKA Para-Commando performing high altitude parachute jump.







A member from Bangladesh Army special oparation force 'Cheetahs' AKA Para-Commando aiming with M4A1 Carbine SOPMOD; ACOG sight fitted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

BA regularly sends SF officers and NCOs to attend courses at Cherat. In the course completed in Apr a BA Capt topped among officers and NCOs of 16 nations including the host PA.

Well done, Shakil.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNzU3MjU2NjA0/v.swf

Bangladesh army make the right choice in buying Type96A tank from China.

The best shooting tank in the whole targeting process. Score all 3 hit and the fastest moving tank during the whole shooting process compare to Russian T-72 tank.

BD armed forces must have carry out an impartial selection process for their tank selection that they choose Type96A tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

New type 59G. Seems to compete for the type 59 upgrade for BD army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bigbossman

New Uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashraful islam



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ashraful islam said:


> View attachment 44536
> View attachment 44535
> View attachment 44531
> View attachment 44532
> View attachment 44533
> View attachment 44534


Bangladesh needs to get more Tanks Artillery and other weapons and also need to choose a good standard assault rifle for Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Zarvan said:


> Bangladesh needs to get more Tanks Artillery and other weapons and also need to choose a good standard assault rifle for Army


good suggestions.... I also believe you also have a fair understanding about Bangladesh's strategic needs.....


----------



## Zarvan

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> good suggestions.... I also believe you also have a fair understanding about Bangladesh's strategic needs.....


Yes and I hope you increase your Army and Air Force because I know one thing for sure you have a neighbour which can never be trusted India so be prepared an Army off 400000 with 200000 Paramilitary equipped with thousands off modern Tanks and Artillery and Missiles can do a great job and also Air Force work on economy and increase defence budget

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gyp 111

Bangladesh Army paratroopers inside An-32, preparing for parachute jump at night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Raquib said:


> *Bangladesh Rifles(BDR)*




A modern day Phalanx. 



aliaselin said:


> New type 59G. Seems to compete for the type 59 upgrade for BD army
> View attachment 44493



Looking Good!


----------



## bigbossman

Exercise Aurora Monsoon- A joint exercise between US Army & Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gyp 111

Bangladesh Army's 46th Independent Infantry Brigade moves with soldiers of the US Army's Airborne forces during a tactical training exercise Aug 26 2014, at the Rajendrapur Cantonment training area.






Bangladesh Army's 46th Independent Infantry Brigade move in a file formation with US Army Paratroopers across rice fields during a tactical training exercise Aug 26 2014, at the Rajendrapur Cantonment training area.






Capt. Bradley Benjamin commander of Delaware Company, peers through the sites of a Bangladesh Army 40 mm rocket launcher as Bangladeshi soldiers instruct him on its components. Aug 26 2014, at the Rajendrapur Cantonment training area.


----------



## Zabaniyah

A worthy read:
*Origins of the Bangladesh Army*
http://www.amazon.com/Origins-Bangladesh-Army-ebook/dp/B0086IDBCM



> Origins of the Bangladesh Army is a book written by Sabir Abdus Samee. It is a military history book discussing the history of Bangladesh Army from 1757 through to 2009.
> Sabir Abdus Samee’s work Origins of the Bangladesh Army brings a new take on historical and political events, as seen through his eyes and interpreted by him. As the son of a Bangladeshi army officer, he spent his childhood in Bangladeshi cantonments. It is clearly a topic close to his heart that he has tried to bring more light to for outsiders.
> 
> The book is divided into five chronological parts starting from 1757 with the Legacy left from the British Raj, followed by the Pakistani years (1947 – 1971) and the war of Independence which took place in 1971 and saw the foundation of the Bangladesh Army. The book continues with the subsequent victory that came in the same year and ends with the Bangladesh Army after Independence (1972 to present). Through this account the author has tried to bring out the truth and challenge views of intellectuals and politicians regarding the Bangladesh Army. Full of references to other sources and quotes from politicians and Army Officials that add colour and dimension to the text Origins of the Bangladesh Army tells the story of those who fought for the Army, those who were sacrificed and those who were victorious. The role of the Bangladeshi media is also analysed in this book, examining the political affiliations of each source and their portrayal of events.
> This is a book suitable for anyone who has an interest in military books and reading about historical facts, or for someone carrying out research on the history of Bangladesh to present date. Books on the topic do exist but a Western point of view is often presented, it is therefore interesting and useful to have a book in English giving a Bangladeshi’s perspective of events

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh Army Hardware Highlights - Metis M1 Anti-Tank Guided Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Iqbal Karim and K1A1, recent visit to South Korea. It must be a nice addition to Bangladesh armored forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> Iqbal Karim and K1A1, recent visit to South Korea. It must be a nice addition to Bangladesh armored forces
> 
> View attachment 94052


wow thanks for the post


----------



## proka89

Bangladesh army battery on Nora B 52 will participate in Belgrade military parade, in section dedicated to Serbian defence industry. You can see them here:






0:47 and 1:22, after that they are going to Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> Bangladesh army battery on Nora B 52 will participate in Belgrade military parade, in section dedicated to Serbian defence industry. You can see them here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0:47 and 1:22, after that they are going to Bangladesh.


is it new Nora B-52 ? or the older ones that already have arrived in Bangladesh ?


----------



## proka89

The same model, but new battery. Nora B52K1
NORA B-52K1 155mm/52cal Self Propelled Gun Howitzer | SDPR - Yugoimport


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> The same model, but new battery. Nora B52K1
> NORA B-52K1 155mm/52cal Self Propelled Gun Howitzer | SDPR - Yugoimport


thanks buddy, u r awesome 



BDforever said:


> thanks buddy, u r awesome


max range about 41 km ! ! i thought it is 67km with special ammunition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> The same model, but new battery. Nora B52K1
> NORA B-52K1 155mm/52cal Self Propelled Gun Howitzer | SDPR - Yugoimport


brother, do u know how many more batteries are going to join Bangladesh Army ?


----------



## monitor

madokafc said:


> Iqbal Karim and K1A1, recent visit to South Korea. It must be a nice addition to Bangladesh armored forces
> 
> View attachment 94052



I think its too heavy for Bangladeshi ground expensive but my choice is Japanese type 10 .


----------



## BDforever

monitor said:


> I think its too heavy for Bangladeshi ground expensive but my choice is Japanese type 10 .


Type10 is not for export, infact japan has defence export embargo


----------



## monitor

BDforever said:


> Type10 is not for export, infact japan has defence export embargo



that may change as Japan is reconsidering its pacifist constitution


----------



## BDforever

monitor said:


> that may change as Japan is reconsidering its pacifist constitution


K1a2 is excellent


----------



## monitor

BDforever said:


> K1a2 is excellent



oh yea i thought it will be 70 ton like Abraham but in fact it is 51~ Ton

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tntcfive

it is Abraham in south Korean body.looks cool.


----------



## Bilal9

tntcfive said:


> it is Abraham in south Korean body.looks cool.



I think you guys mean M1 Abrams. I don't know of any 'Abraham'. 

Excuse my 'matabbari'.


----------



## tntcfive

sorry my mistake its Abrams.


----------



## proka89

BDforever said:


> max range about 41 km ! ! i thought it is 67km with special ammunition



That is maximum range with ERFB-BB projectile, you can achieve maximum range of 56 km with HE ERFB RA/BB ammunition.
155 mm HE ERFB RA/BB very long range artillery projectile (VLAP-Rocket Assistance/Base Bleed) | SDPR - Yugoimport

Bangladesh bought tree batteries of Nora B 52, six howitzers in each. I dont know is this one the second or third.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tntcfive

I heard more Nora b-52 k1 is in order. is that true.


----------



## proka89

tntcfive said:


> I heard more Nora b-52 k1 is in order. is that true.


I heard that Bangladesh might order more of them, if they decide so after using these 18.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Office Hamim Chowdhury in front of a Fahd APC (1990-91) :*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bong

Some news from BD Military forum

Bangladesh Ordinance Factory is set to manufacture Mortars

Bangladesh Army Shows Interests in South Korean Weapons

Bangladesh Armed forces induct American weapons

2nd English course for Myanmar officers


----------



## BDforever

Awesome Body building of Bangladesh Army Para Commando


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian assault rifles for new Special Forces*
October 3, 2014 in Bangladesh Defence Procurement

The Bangladesh Army’s newly formed Special Forces unit, known only by as Black Eagles Special Warfare Battalion has imported assault rifles from Indonesia’s PT Pindad, a state owned arms manufacturer.

The Pindad SS2 (Senapan Serbu 2 or Assault Rifle 2) of 5.56x45mm NATO calibre are an updated version of the highly successful Pindad SS1 manufactured in Indonesia under license from Fabrique Nationale of Belgium.

The gas-operated, long stroke piston, rotating bolt action SS2-V5 rifle weighs only 3.35 kg without magazines and 3.71 kg when loaded. Barrel lengths depend on the version with the longest being SS2-V1 with 460 mm barrel and the most compact version (SS2-V5) having a 252 mm barrel. The rate of fire is said to be around 720~760 rounds per minute and maximum effective range 200 metres. It is possible to fit the SS2-V5 with various STANAG magazines and the Picatinny rail enables installation of various accessories such as optical sights.

The cost of the SS2 starts at only $500, which is half the price of US-Made M-16 assault rifles making the Indonesian rifle an attractive proposition for countries with budgetary constraints.

Unofficial internet sources have shown two photos of the Pindad SS2-V5 assault rifle in service with the Army’s elite Black Eagle’s, who are tasked with performing unconventional warfare, special reconnaissance, direct action and counter-terrorism. They are also capable of long range sniping including anti-armour/anti-material sniping, Hard Target Interdiction (HTI) and anti-personnel sniping.

The procurement by the Bangladesh Army might possibly mean that it is the first major Army in the world to induct the SS2 assault rifle besides the Indonesian Army and other wings of the Indonesian military, who are said to operate over 25,000 of these rifles.

Brunei, Iraq and Myanmar have all expressed interest in purchasing the PT Pindad made assault rifles although the weapon was criticised for having a tubular hand grip, which is said to be undergoing design changes to accommodate Picatinny rails that will enable the SS2 to be equipped with more accessories.

PT Pindad first offered their products to the Bangladesh Army in 2009 when a Bangladesh Army delegation visited their factory. Products ranging from assault rifles to the the APS-3 Anoa 6×6 armoured personnel carrier were displayed to the visiting Bangladesh Army officers.








What's next?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fallen_soldier

madokafc said:


> *Indonesian assault rifles for new Special Forces*
> October 3, 2014 in Bangladesh Defence Procurement
> 
> The Bangladesh Army’s newly formed Special Forces unit, known only by as Black Eagles Special Warfare Battalion has imported assault rifles from Indonesia’s PT Pindad, a state owned arms manufacturer.
> 
> The Pindad SS2 (Senapan Serbu 2 or Assault Rifle 2) of 5.56x45mm NATO calibre are an updated version of the highly successful Pindad SS1 manufactured in Indonesia under license from Fabrique Nationale of Belgium.
> 
> The gas-operated, long stroke piston, rotating bolt action SS2-V5 rifle weighs only 3.35 kg without magazines and 3.71 kg when loaded. Barrel lengths depend on the version with the longest being SS2-V1 with 460 mm barrel and the most compact version (SS2-V5) having a 252 mm barrel. The rate of fire is said to be around 720~760 rounds per minute and maximum effective range 200 metres. It is possible to fit the SS2-V5 with various STANAG magazines and the Picatinny rail enables installation of various accessories such as optical sights.
> 
> The cost of the SS2 starts at only $500, which is half the price of US-Made M-16 assault rifles making the Indonesian rifle an attractive proposition for countries with budgetary constraints.
> 
> Unofficial internet sources have shown two photos of the Pindad SS2-V5 assault rifle in service with the Army’s elite Black Eagle’s, who are tasked with performing unconventional warfare, special reconnaissance, direct action and counter-terrorism. They are also capable of long range sniping including anti-armour/anti-material sniping, Hard Target Interdiction (HTI) and anti-personnel sniping.
> 
> The procurement by the Bangladesh Army might possibly mean that it is the first major Army in the world to induct the SS2 assault rifle besides the Indonesian Army and other wings of the Indonesian military, who are said to operate over 25,000 of these rifles.
> 
> Brunei, Iraq and Myanmar have all expressed interest in purchasing the PT Pindad made assault rifles although the weapon was criticised for having a tubular hand grip, which is said to be undergoing design changes to accommodate Picatinny rails that will enable the SS2 to be equipped with more accessories.
> 
> PT Pindad first offered their products to the Bangladesh Army in 2009 when a Bangladesh Army delegation visited their factory. Products ranging from assault rifles to the the APS-3 Anoa 6×6 armoured personnel carrier were displayed to the visiting Bangladesh Army officers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's next?


why not ??? few days ago GOB sign a project to build 18 units of patrol boats from indonasia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

Bangladeshi Peacekeepers in Central African Republic (15 images) :


*1002 × 350 pixels*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

How about rename them to BAL Army? I believe they no longer represent Bangladesh. They sold their soul to India and Haramkoor la- hasina.


----------



## BDforever

Al-zakir said:


> How about rename them to BAL Army? I believe they no longer represent Bangladesh. They sold their soul to India and Haramkoor la- hasina.


do you have any contribution regarding procurement ? military strategic knowledge ? no ?
STFU ...

there are enough threads for political vomiting


----------



## Al-zakir

BDforever said:


> do you have any contribution regarding procurement ? military strategic knowledge ? no ?
> STFU ...
> 
> there are enough threads for political vomiting


 
Who care about BAL army? Dalals get no respect no matter what they do.


----------



## BDforever

Al-zakir said:


> Who care about BAL army? Dalals get no respect no matter what they do.


then why bother to post here ?

reported for being offtopic


----------



## Al-zakir

BDforever said:


> then why bother to post here ?
> 
> reported for being offtopic



Army is an integral part of a nation and it's main job is to safe guard the interest of nation. Bd army lost all credibility and it has become lame duck institution. An army is beloved when nation feel for them but I think it's no longer the case for Bd army. Bd army closed it's door to opposition while Indian dalal hasina doing what ever she feels like with the help gopal gonjya murtad police. Hasina could not be doing what she doing without army's help. So I proposed to rename bd army to bal army.


----------



## neolithic

*Tank inside Chittagong Cantonment :*






*960 × 1280 pixels*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rokto14

madokafc said:


> *Indonesian assault rifles for new Special Forces*
> October 3, 2014 in Bangladesh Defence Procurement
> 
> The Bangladesh Army’s newly formed Special Forces unit, known only by as Black Eagles Special Warfare Battalion has imported assault rifles from Indonesia’s PT Pindad, a state owned arms manufacturer.
> 
> The Pindad SS2 (Senapan Serbu 2 or Assault Rifle 2) of 5.56x45mm NATO calibre are an updated version of the highly successful Pindad SS1 manufactured in Indonesia under license from Fabrique Nationale of Belgium.
> 
> The gas-operated, long stroke piston, rotating bolt action SS2-V5 rifle weighs only 3.35 kg without magazines and 3.71 kg when loaded. Barrel lengths depend on the version with the longest being SS2-V1 with 460 mm barrel and the most compact version (SS2-V5) having a 252 mm barrel. The rate of fire is said to be around 720~760 rounds per minute and maximum effective range 200 metres. It is possible to fit the SS2-V5 with various STANAG magazines and the Picatinny rail enables installation of various accessories such as optical sights.
> 
> The cost of the SS2 starts at only $500, which is half the price of US-Made M-16 assault rifles making the Indonesian rifle an attractive proposition for countries with budgetary constraints.
> 
> Unofficial internet sources have shown two photos of the Pindad SS2-V5 assault rifle in service with the Army’s elite Black Eagle’s, who are tasked with performing unconventional warfare, special reconnaissance, direct action and counter-terrorism. They are also capable of long range sniping including anti-armour/anti-material sniping, Hard Target Interdiction (HTI) and anti-personnel sniping.
> 
> The procurement by the Bangladesh Army might possibly mean that it is the first major Army in the world to induct the SS2 assault rifle besides the Indonesian Army and other wings of the Indonesian military, who are said to operate over 25,000 of these rifles.
> 
> Brunei, Iraq and Myanmar have all expressed interest in purchasing the PT Pindad made assault rifles although the weapon was criticised for having a tubular hand grip, which is said to be undergoing design changes to accommodate Picatinny rails that will enable the SS2 to be equipped with more accessories.
> 
> PT Pindad first offered their products to the Bangladesh Army in 2009 when a Bangladesh Army delegation visited their factory. Products ranging from assault rifles to the the APS-3 Anoa 6×6 armoured personnel carrier were displayed to the visiting Bangladesh Army officers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's next?



Good to see Bangladesh and Indonesia having all these military deals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imkhasif

Bangladesh army Para free fall jump




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=733927770026093

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imkhasif

Bangladesh Military might




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=733941336691403


----------



## neolithic

*Eurocopter AS365 N3+ Dauphin helicopter angle view :*







Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*Toyota Land Cruiser vehicles :*





*800 × 600 pixels*


Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army Special Force




Bangladesh Air Force Paratrooper





Bangladesh Army Sniper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*Drill involving infantry soldiers and tanks :*

*




940 × 375 pixels*

*
Related link(s).*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*Join Bangladesh Army brochure :*

*





*
Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Para Commando- Cheetah members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*C4 ISR vehicle ??*

*



1024 × 631 pixels

*
Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

@Zarvan come here
New WS-22 MRLS for Army





Regular Armysoldier









Nora B-52

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> @Zarvan come here
> New WS-22 MRLS for Army
> View attachment 177903
> 
> 
> Regular Armysoldier
> View attachment 177904
> 
> View attachment 177905
> 
> 
> Nora B-52
> 
> View attachment 177906


Finally some good stuff but a lot more Tanks and Artillery and APC are needed to be added

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

BDforever said:


> @Zarvan come here
> New WS-22 MRLS for Army
> View attachment 177903
> 
> 
> Regular Armysoldier
> View attachment 177904
> 
> View attachment 177905
> 
> 
> Nora B-52
> 
> View attachment 177906



When the GMLRS batteries take shape. BD wont need short range of Missiles any more. BD can go forward with medium range missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

The 'Shotej Bengal' infantry contingent- the future BD army infantry (video)


----------



## monitor

*Bangladeshi Para trooper jump from C-130*
picture courtesy Jadu Mootu





*Bangladesh Army Paratrooper ready to jump from AN-32*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bongbang

monitor said:


> *Bangladeshi Para trooper jump from C-130*



 Now @idune will make a photoshop, how BD parachutes look similar to india flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bongbang



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*Type 69 Mk. II G main battle tank on 16 December 2014 parade :*





*1200 × 747 pixels*


Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

I will like to buy this weapons for our army, if i became bd general...........

Barrett M82A1:





Norinco SR-5 Dual diameter long-range rocket:





 RedArrow-12 Fire-and-Forget Muilti-Purpose Missile:





 CS/SM-1 81mm rapid mortar jeep:





 The *VLEGA Gaucho* light general purpose 4x4 vehicle:





FV107 Scimitar: 





 CV90120-T light tank. (if price is comparable to mbt-2000):





 FN-16 MANPADS with SmartHunter early warning radar:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

We have MANPADS. The jeep mounted mortar and the SR-5 are good eqpt. Would be fantastic if we could convert them for use from marine/riverine platform also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

asad71 said:


> We have MANPADS. The jeep mounted mortar and the SR-5 are good eqpt. Would be fantastic if we could convert them for use from marine/riverine platform also.



we have QW-2 manpads (In service1990’s to present). it,s good to add some modern manpads. wikipedia says we have RBS-70 but i don,t found any proff. 
if we have RBS-70 then it,s good. and we don,t need any other manpads system and also it is may favorite manpads but too expensive.
and russian are converting some of our btr -80 to carry morters. (some thing like nona)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BD SU-35

BDforever said:


> Awesome Body building of Bangladesh Army Para Commando



good to see that, otherwise all i see is, some "fat-***" going somewhere in a jeep.


----------



## asad71

I guess the CV90120-T light tank may be rather  expensive.Spares may not be as easily available as Chinese.In fact PA could try it as a Reccee tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

masud said:


> we have QW-2 manpads (In service1990’s to present). it,s good to add some modern manpads. wikipedia says we have RBS-70 but i don,t found any proff.
> if we have RBS-70 then it,s good. and we don,t need any other manpads system and also it is may favorite manpads but too expensive.
> and russian are converting some of our btr -80 to carry morters. (some thing like nona)


haven't seen any of them yet.are you sure about it?


----------



## masud

Khan saheb said:


> haven't seen any of them yet.are you sure about it?


can you plz explain what i am sure about it?


----------



## masud

asad71 said:


> I guess the CV90120-T light tank may be rather expensive.Spares may not be as easily available as Chinese.In fact PA could try it as a Reccee tank.



it,s fire control system, stealty, little size with big punch just suit my style warfare. but i want it only if this is more superior then mbt -2000.


brother my philosophy is " HIT AND RUN " tacktices. hit the enamy flank + all ways try to sneek attack + doing that what is enemy expect less........

my personal inovation "Blitzkrieg with *guerrilla style. *


----------



## Arthur

masud said:


> can you plz explain what i am sure about it?


khepen ken!!  i just asked are you sure about this kind of btr conversion/upgrade?? as I lived in a cantonment even a few months ago, i haven't seen a single unit of them in the whole semi-mechanized brigade!!!


----------



## masud

Khan saheb said:


> khepen ken!!  i just asked are you sure about this kind of btr conversion/upgrade?? as I lived in a cantonment even a few months ago, i haven't seen a single unit of them in the whole semi-mechanized brigade!!!


kheplam kokhon .
plz read my post again i just say *"russian are converting some of our btr -80 to carry morters. (some thing like nona)*"
and i am not sure about it i heard it from news *btr -80 to carry morters.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bongbang

masud said:


>



See the budget expenditure both in GDP and budget 
Most of the money will go for salary.


----------



## masud

bongbang said:


> See the budget expenditure both in GDP and budget
> Most of the money will go for salary.


it,s true brother. do you think we should incrase our defence budget?


----------



## bongbang

masud said:


> it,s true brother. do you think we should incrase our defence budget?



If Armed forces needed they must have asked. I dont want my naiveness imposed on professional organizations. Their job they know better


----------



## masud

bongbang said:


> If Armed forces needed they must have asked. I dont want my naiveness imposed on professional organizations. Their job they know better


wap... i agree with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

masud said:


> it,s true brother. do you think we should incrase our defence budget?


It's a political trick to keep them(armed forces) on the track and other countries from raise brows!only salary and cost of maintenance are given in the budget.If the fleet needs upgrade or new toys government allocates extra money through bills.Like some very terrifying father who tries to control his wayward son by controlling the pocket money !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Good work Bengal army. Keep progressing. You have to bloody some Indian nose in conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

haviZsultan said:


> Good work Bengal army. Keep progressing. You have to bloody some Indian nose in conflict.


----------



## Bilal9

My apologies if this was posted already.


----------



## neolithic

New Chinese Vehicle for Bangladesh Army, new gear for soilders


----------



## masud

( My 2nd favorite Tank CV-90 new improvment)


----------



## asad71

masud said:


> ( My 2nd favorite Tank CV-90 new improvment)



Would be suitable for BA.But dunno the price.And being of West origin there could be some conditionality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

asad71 said:


> Would be suitable for BA.But dunno the price.And being of West origin there could be some conditionality.





masud said:


> ( My 2nd favorite Tank CV-90 new improvment)


I think Stingray II much better !!


----------



## masud

Khan saheb said:


> I think Stingray II much better !!


it,s just a "TANK KILLER" verson of cv-90 with french army amx 10 rc 105 mm gun..........





you may enjoy this video .....


----------



## Nike

asad71 said:


> Would be suitable for BA.But dunno the price.And being of West origin there could be some conditionality.



more than 5,4 million US dollar per-unit


----------



## masud

madokafc said:


> more than 5,4 million US dollar per-unit


what is the unit price of mbt-2000? actual unit price and payed by BD price?


----------



## Nike

masud said:


> what is the unit price of mbt-2000? actual unit price and payed by BD price?



ask Hasina ji


----------



## masud

madokafc said:


> ask Hasina ji


what kind of answer it is ...........? you know the unit price of cv-90 but don,t khow the price of mbt-2000? 
plz provide me the link where you get cv-90 "more than 5,4 million US dollar per-unit".


----------



## Nike

CV9035 MkIII

unitary cost is not included support and Logistic cost 

@masud i am not Bangladeshi and i am not fond with Chinese made MBT so i don't bother to find any info about them


----------



## masud

i can see your flag. 

you are looking the IFV not MBT. 
mbt. link Hagglunds CV90120-T
http://defense-update.com/products/c/CV90120.htm
it,s cost will depend on total number of order. what ever, the cost is it will be much more then MBT-2000.......


----------



## Arthur

Any news regarding Type 59 upgrade program??anyone??


----------



## asad71

Khan saheb said:


> Any news regarding Type 59 upgrade program??anyone??


NORINCO bagged the bid although HIT's offer was better. But HIT's local agent is lousy.


----------



## Bilal9

These upgrade programs should happen with state-to-state agreements rather than corrupted agent deals where ministers and the PM get paid off.


----------



## masud

instant of upgrading we should go for more mbt-2000. it,s cost more but not impossible...........
 " ek jinis ar kotodin re vai? "


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

old photo, sorry if repost.........


----------



## masud




----------



## masud




----------



## masud




----------



## masud

Interior of an MBT 2000:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud




----------



## masud




----------



## masud




----------



## masud




----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nice pics Masud .. But seems a few are not BD..(does BA) use woodland ?


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

Bangladesh Rifles revolt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nice pics Masud .. But seems a few are not BD..(does BA) use woodland ?


which one (photo)?


----------



## masud




----------



## masud

Signal Corps..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud




----------



## masud




----------



## Arthur

BD army should go after MBT3000 instead of MBT2000 !


----------



## Zarvan

Khan saheb said:


> BD army should go after MBT3000 instead of MBT2000 !


Yes and at least 500 of them


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

masud said:


> which one (photo)?


This guy is wearing old PA BPJ,GIDS Helmet,G-3:






This is a PA Defender (Sigma Motors) :








This looks like a FC tank in FATA:

























This guys camo is different and he is using a ? (Pindad?)


----------



## masud

Khan saheb said:


> BD army should go after MBT3000 instead of MBT2000 !


without proper air protection any armored PLATFROM is sitting DUCK, what we need now is more fighter, mig 29smt/su 30mk2. and i don,t think army is interested this VT-4 varient (price is high compare to mbt-2000).


----------



## asad71

Zarvan said:


> Yes and at least 500 of them


Too heavy for our terrain, though okay for trans-border.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

South African:


----------



## masud

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This guy is wearing old PA BPJ,GIDS Helmet,G-3:
> 
> View attachment 199423
> 
> 
> This is a PA Defender (Sigma Motors) :
> 
> View attachment 199426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like a FC tank in FATA:
> 
> View attachment 199428
> 
> 
> View attachment 199424
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guys camo is different and he is using a ? (Pindad?)
> 
> View attachment 199427


most of the photo i collected from official BD army related site (which is posted more then 5-10 year ago). personaly i can,t verify every photo but each and every weapons here is available in bd army. it,s very hard to find BD ARMY PHOTO....



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> South African:
> 
> View attachment 199430


South African ? How you sure about it? provide me the link plz?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

masud said:


> most of the photo i collected from official BD army related site (which is posted more then 5-10 year ago). personaly i can,t verify every photo but each and every weapons here is available in bd army. it,s very hard to find BD ARMY PHOTO....



that's coz BD bought BS ATGM from Pakistan.. But not the vehicle (fitted one/ tht pic is from an old IDEAS exhibition)...


Just like others.



> South African ? How you sure about it? provide me the link plz?


google search ..(I'm using my cell)..


----------



## masud

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> that's coz BD bought BS ATGM from Pakistan.. But not the vehicle (fitted one/ tht pic is from an old IDEAS exhibition)...


may be they also bought this jeep or may be not, who khows? and what so espacial about that jeep? bd army,s main choice is* All-terrain vehicle* for HUNTER TEAM. HJ-8 is old ATGM and also army has 9M133 Kornet, [URL='http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9K115-2_Metis-M']Metis-M, and [URL='http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PF-98']PF-98 system too. [/URL][/URL]


----------



## Arthur

masud said:


> without proper air protection any armored PLATFROM is sitting DUCK, what we need now is more fighter, mig 29smt/su 30mk2. and i don,t think army is interested this VT-4 varient (price is high compare to mbt-2000).



I do know that! MBT-3000/VT4 all are the same tank and they are the export version of ZTZ99G tank and more capable !!  আর জিনিস যেইটা ভালো দাম তার একটু বেশীই!!! 
Edit: price is 4 million per unit!


asad71 said:


> Too heavy for our terrain, though okay for trans-border.


Not so heavy!!I Once I read an article on Bangladesh Army journal in which the author(a cavalry Major) proved that you can even operate newer heavy Chinese/Russian tank models in BD terrain without a hitch!!  He even provided a terrain wise tank model map !! so you see weight is not a very big deal !!


----------



## asad71

Khan saheb said:


> I do know that! MBT-3000/VT4 all are the same tank and they are the export version of ZTZ99G tank and more capable !!  আর জিনিস যেইটা ভালো দাম তার একটু বেশীই!!!
> 
> 
> Not so heavy!!I Once I read an article on Bangladesh Army journal in which the author(a cavalry Major) proved that you can even operate newer heavy Chinese/Russian tank models in BD terrain without a hitch!!  He even provided a terrain wise tank model map !! so you see weight is not a very big deal !!


No, 52 tons is too heavy.


----------



## Arthur

asad71 said:


> No, 52 tons is too heavy.



apparently not!!


----------



## imkhasif

Sniper of Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imkhasif




----------



## bigbossman




----------



## masud

Khan saheb said:


> আর জিনিস যেইটা ভালো দাম তার একটু বেশীই!!!


 if you like to pay the money, then i will like to buy this.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Why you people always posting some random sniper photographs? This getting really irritating.


----------



## imkhasif

imkhasif said:


> Sniper of Bangladesh Army


----------



## Zabaniyah

asad71 said:


> No, 52 tons is too heavy.



Sir, what about ground pressure? Singapore use Leo 2's.


----------



## damiendehorn

Loki said:


> Sir, what about ground pressure? Singapore use Leo 2's.



Tank warfare requires rapid movement and ground cover. The problem for tanks in Bangladesh is not the soft aluvial soil but the numerous crisscrossing rivers.

Apart from the far north and the far east, Bangladesh is virtually flat as a pan cake, so you would think it would be ideal tank country right? But if anyone takes a closer look at the terrain, you'll come across a massive ditch or a river to cross etc every few kilometers or so.

So the fastest any armoured force can advance is as fast as their bridge laying capacity, plus they have to take into consideration the season. All in all its not the best tank country, infact light anti tank forces would have a field day in Bangladesh against heavy armoured forces.


----------



## TopCat

damiendehorn said:


> Tank warfare requires rapid movement and ground cover. The problem for tanks in Bangladesh is not the soft aluvial soil but the numerous crisscrossing rivers.
> 
> Apart from the far north and the far east, Bangladesh is virtually flat as a pan cake, so you would think it would be ideal tank country right? But if anyone takes a closer look at the terrain, you'll come across a massive ditch or a river to cross etc every few kilometers or so.
> 
> So the fastest any armoured force can advance is as fast as their bridge laying capacity, plus they have to take into consideration the season. All in all its not the best tank country, infact light anti tank forces would have a field day in Bangladesh against heavy armoured forces.



In the dry season any tank specially the Russian ones can cross the rivers without even a bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

iajdani said:


> In the dry season any tank specially the Russian ones can cross the rivers without even a bridge.



Tank river crossing exercise...........
leo-1





leo-2


----------



## BoQ77

iajdani said:


> In the dry season any tank specially the Russian ones can cross the rivers without even a bridge.



How's about other origin, pal?


----------



## Manindra

BoQ77 said:


> How's about other origin, pal?


In that river condition most 3rd generation tank can cross that in deep water you need Bridge Laying Tank, you can call them Gaint Transformers which can lay bridge on big rivers like Ganga in 90 minute.


----------



## asad71

*@BoQ77*, *@masud, **@iajdani*
1.River crossings by armor is a difficult op even with the most modern eqpt. Our rivers pose special challenges.The banks are muddy/marshy and would hold any wheel/chain like glue. Our rivers are nothing like European or Pakistani rivers. Moreover these are v wide in most places. In 1971 IA's PT 76s heated up and got stranded in midstream Meghna. Civilian motor launches had to tow them to the shore.

2. Our terrain is totally unsuitable for tank battles. We need tanks for the anti-tank role, and for ops trans-border.W Bengal, Bihar and NE till reaching the Himalayan foothills are good for tank battles as had been fought in the Battle of Bulge /Black Forest.


----------



## masud

Manindra said:


> In that river condition most 3rd generation tank can cross that in deep water you need Bridge Laying Tank, you can call them Gaint Transformers which can lay bridge on big rivers like Ganga in 90 minute.


WHY YOU PEOPLE (INDIANS) ALWAYS PUT YOUR NOSE EVERY WHERE ? I DON,T LIKE IT..................


----------



## Manindra

masud said:


> WHY YOU PEOPLE (INDIANS) ALWAYS PUT YOUR NOSE EVERY WHERE ? I DON,T LIKE IT..................


Neither I quote you neither my post for you.
If you have problem with some people create your own website and allow certain people.


----------



## BoQ77

asad71 said:


> *@BoQ77*, *@masud, @iajdani*
> 1.River crossings by armor is a difficult op even with the most modern eqpt. Our rivers pose special challenges.The banks are muddy/marshy and would hold any wheel/chain like glue. Our rivers are nothing like European or Pakistani rivers. Moreover these are v wide in most places. In 1971 IA's PT 76s heated up and got stranded in midstream Meghna. Civilian motor launches had to tow them to the shore.
> 
> 2. Our terrain is totally unsuitable for tank battles. We need tanks for the anti-tank role, and for ops trans-border.W Bengal, Bihar and NE till reaching the Himalayan foothills are good for tank battles as had been fought in the Battle of Bulge /Black Forest.



I'm new here, in BD threads. Could you tell me, what's the potential enemies among your neighbors ?


----------



## masud

Manindra said:


> Neither I quote you neither my post for you.
> If you have problem with some people create your own website and allow certain people.


WHY YOU POSTING bd army threads ? is not here also indian army thread, can,t you post there?



BoQ77 said:


> I'm new here, in BD threads. Could you tell me, what's the potential enemies among your neighbors ?


1. india.
2. mayanmar.


----------



## BoQ77

masud said:


> WHY YOU POSTING bd army threads ? is not here also indian army thread, can,t you post there?
> 
> 
> 1. india.
> 2. mayanmar.



For what? I mean territory conflict, EEZ conflict, racial ,,, for example


----------



## masud

BoQ77 said:


> For what?


i don,t understant your question


----------



## masud

asad71 said:


> *@BoQ77*, *@masud, @iajdani*
> 1.River crossings by armor is a difficult op even with the most modern eqpt. Our rivers pose special challenges.The banks are muddy/marshy and would hold any wheel/chain like glue. Our rivers are nothing like European or Pakistani rivers. Moreover these are v wide in most places. In 1971 IA's PT 76s heated up and got stranded in midstream Meghna. Civilian motor launches had to tow them to the shore.
> 
> 2. Our terrain is totally unsuitable for tank battles. We need tanks for the anti-tank role, and for ops trans-border.W Bengal, Bihar and NE till reaching the Himalayan foothills are good for tank battles as had been fought in the Battle of Bulge /Black Forest.



My knowledge IS LITTLE but i have my own view...........
in battle field there is always need a platfrom like TANK. tank has a cartai roll that still can,t performed by any other vehicle. now is it important for BANGLADESH ARMY to induct modern havy tank? my answer is no. and you are right about our terain that,s why i always support light advance tank. 
Bangladesh Army | Page 168
1. Mayanmar consept
most of our tank ragiment is station near mayanmar border, in a full scal war if mayanmar attack us then bd army deploy them. there tank and our tank are most of same type but they have t-72 but we have none. they have +-36 mig 29 but we have only 8, but recently we deployed HQ type SAM to counter there air supurymacy. our army is batter traind and start to induction more modern weapons and system compare to mayanmar. they have btr-3 we have btr-80, they have nora B-52 WE have also but more advance sensors then them. so in one word the war look like direct conflict . BULLET FOR BULLET.

2. INDIA CONSEPT.
if india attack BD then it,s more like "david vs galaya". they have so many MODERN TANK, su-30 mki, mlrs, tank buster apachee attack choper, mi-24 hind, every thing. so direct attack them is a sucide. but that,s why we bought so many of modern ATGM, BAKTER SHIKAN, 9M133 Kornet, Metis-M, and [URL='http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PF-98']PF-98 system. Because our army is traind to garila warfare and according to a u.s.a asian region general/strategist "BANGLADESH IS HAVEN FOR AMBUSH TYPE OF ATTACK[/URL]"
.


----------



## Manindra

masud said:


> WHY YOU POSTING bd army threads ? is not here also indian army thread, can,t you post there?
> .


@BoQ77 questions regarding crossing river by other tanks that I reply, neither I have any interest in BD Army neither any grudge.
It is universal armoured warfare doctrine which I reply.
@


----------



## third eye

asad71 said:


> *@BoQ77*, *@masud, @iajdani*
> 
> 2. Our terrain is totally unsuitable for tank battles. *We need tanks for the anti-tank role*, and for ops trans-border.W Bengal, Bihar and NE till reaching the Himalayan foothills are good for tank battles as had been fought in the Battle of Bulge /Black Forest.



Even to be used in anti tank role tanks need to traverse the same untankable terrain. 

Trans border ops !!!

Please get real.


----------



## Zabaniyah

damiendehorn said:


> Tank warfare requires rapid movement and ground cover. The problem for tanks in Bangladesh is not the soft aluvial soil but the numerous crisscrossing rivers.
> 
> Apart from the far north and the far east, Bangladesh is virtually flat as a pan cake, so you would think it would be ideal tank country right? But if anyone takes a closer look at the terrain, you'll come across a massive ditch or a river to cross etc every few kilometers or so.
> 
> So the fastest any armoured force can advance is as fast as their bridge laying capacity, plus they have to take into consideration the season. All in all its not the best tank country, infact light anti tank forces would have a field day in Bangladesh against heavy armoured forces.



The winter or spring seasons are the best for tank warfare. That's what the Indians did back in 71'. But then, even PT-76's had issues like the one you mention. Heck, even the Russians had mobility issues with their T-62's during the Sino-Soviet border conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

third eye said:


> Even to be used in anti tank role tanks need to traverse the same untankable terrain.
> 
> Trans border ops !!!
> 
> Please get real.



1. Tanks in the defensive, tank-destroying role would mainly employ firepower. These would not venture out to join in a mobile combat. On the other hand tank battles employ battle tanks to fight tank battles where the mobile infantry becomes the assisting arm. For instance the favorite employment of the tank for one of the principles of warfare - Mass, would not be possible in our terrain.

2. Just visualize this. PLA T-90s charging down the Himalaya through the Ha Valley and S Tibet rushing to meet a welcoming column of BA MBT-2000s and a dancing/jubilant crowd of local NE peoples.

3. Or visualize the Red Corridor totally clearing Indian administration and forces. There is a void and our Didi from P/bangla seeks our help to restore public order. Again columns of MBT-2000s.


----------



## third eye

asad71 said:


> 1. Tanks in the defensive, tank-destroying role would mainly employ firepower. These would not venture out to join in a mobile combat. On the other hand tank battles employ battle tanks to fight tank battles where the mobile infantry becomes the assisting arm. For instance the favorite employment of the tank for one of the principles of warfare - Mass, would not be possible in our terrain.
> 
> 2. Just visualize this. PLA T-90s charging down the Himalaya through the Ha Valley and S Tibet rushing to meet a welcoming column of BA MBT-2000s and a dancing/jubilant crowd of local NE peoples.
> 
> 3. Or visualize the Red Corridor totally clearing Indian administration and forces. There is a void and our Didi from P/bangla seeks our help to restore public order. Again columns of MBT-2000s.



Reading too many comic books ?


----------



## asad71

third eye said:


> Reading too many comic books ?



And guys watching Bollywood porno think they have already conquered the world - and beyond. Get real. Take a cool shower and open your eyes. Red flags from the N and S; green flags from the E and W. And the Dalit/ indigenous bubbles boiling in the center. The Brahmin's time is up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

asad71 said:


> And guys watching Bollywood porno think they have already conquered the world - and beyond. Get real. Take a cool shower and open your eyes. Red flags from the N and S; green flags from the E and W. And the Dalit/ indigenous bubbles boiling in the center. The Brahmin's time is up.


The subject is BD Army .

We can discuss fantasies elsewhere.


----------



## BoQ77

third eye said:


> The subject is BD Army .
> 
> We can discuss fantasies elsewhere.



Cruel terrains support antitank by RPG or ATGM.
Cheaper and effective enough.

And yes, radar and SAM enough for anti aircraft.

Believe me, as neighbor of China, Vietnam didn't buy any tank for decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Armed Forces of nations, specially with non-friendly neighbors, must always work out all contingencies - even some looking weird.


----------



## Aung Zaya

masud said:


> 1. india.
> 2. mayanmar.



LOL.. NOW u can tell him ALL NEIGHBOUR... Did u also seem BoB as potential enemy..? coz it is only left what BD neighbour..


----------



## masud

Aung Zaya said:


> LOL.. NOW u can tell him ALL NEIGHBOUR... Did u also seem BoB as potential enemy..? coz it is only left what BD neighbour..


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

masud said:


>


----------



## Jobless Jack

bangladesh should invest more in anti tank and SAM systems and missile tech(<200 km) . cheaper and more effective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Jobless Jack said:


> bangladesh should invest more in anti tank and SAM systems and missile tech(<200 km) . cheaper and more effective.


yes bro, i agree with you.........


----------



## Zabaniyah

Jobless Jack said:


> bangladesh should invest more in anti tank and SAM systems and missile tech(<200 km) . cheaper and more effective.



SAMs are good for defending important installations. And they are NOT cheap. If you don't bring the war to the enemy, then you have lost. Warplanes are important. It is also a matter of having the appropriate rules of engagement. Locking into an unidentified aircraft can be a declaration of war.


----------



## Nike

BoQ77 said:


> Cruel terrains support antitank by RPG or ATGM.
> Cheaper and effective enough.
> 
> And yes, radar and SAM enough for anti aircraft.
> 
> Believe me, as neighbor of China, Vietnam didn't buy any tank for decades.



I think the main problem for Vietnam is their budget allocation in which dedicated for more Naval ships and SAM system

If you want to do river crossing operation (especially large river like Gangga and Brahmaputra) why not bring your LCU or even LST if it must, more faster and eficient


----------



## masud

Army order 12 more B-52 for 10th infentry division ............









army also testing BOV M11 in everywhere. I DON,T KNOW WHY.......?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

masud said:


> Army order 12 more B-52 for 10th infentry division ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> army also testing BOV M11 in everywhere. I DON,T KNOW WHY.......?



Good news broany links???


----------



## bongbang

masud said:


> army also testing BOV M11 in everywhere. I DON,T KNOW WHY.......?



Preparing for urban warefare?


----------



## Arthur

masud said:


> army also testing BOV M11 in everywhere. I DON,T KNOW WHY.......?



It's an ambush protected and mine resistant vehicle;that's why.


----------



## masud

Khan saheb said:


> Good news broany links???


No link, only chit chat with army friend in facebook............



bongbang said:


> Preparing for urban warefare?


maybe ? or they also intersted to induct more of this system, but someone say they using this bov combind with btr 80.
and the same person also say they nick name it "CHIPA GOLI TEST ".........




Khan saheb said:


> It's an ambush protected and mine resistant vehicle;that's why.


it,s the TARGET spoter verson, it find target for NORA B-52.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Don't know where else to post this...

One of the Police's special units (Special security and Protection Battalion - SPBn) is getting Brazilian Taurus custom-developed SMG's (Taurus SMT9). Bangladesh's Police Force is now arguably the most well equipped in all of South Asia.





Image copyright Taurus Brazil

এসপিবিএন এ নতুন সংযোগ




Image copyright Bangladesh Police SPBn

Police' Typhoon APC shown during one of the local hartals (public strike)


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh Army has recently awarded China its largest artillery order in recent history. Among the items that are reliably speculated are the WS 43 -a micro cruise missile munition. Called a 'loitering attack munition' it is capable of independent self-powered flight trajectory with a rocket motor, this may add a completely new dimension to the army arsenal.








Launcher capable of 8 X WS43





OK- who can confirm that the army has inducted PLL05 - 120-mm self-propelled mortar system.






Entered service 2008
Crew 4 men
*Dimensions and weight*
Weight 16.5 t
Length 6.7 m
Width 2.8 m
Height 2.8 m
*Armament*
Main gun 120-mm gun/mortar
Barrel length ?
Machine guns 1 x 12.7-mm
Projectile weight ~ 17 kg
Maximum firing range 7.1 / 8.8 / 12.8 km
Maximum rate of fire 8 - 10 rpm
Elevation range - 4 to + 80 degrees
Traverse range 360 degrees
*Ammunition load*
Main gun 36 rounds
Machine guns ?
*Mobility*
Engine Deutz BF8L413F diesel
Engine power 320 hp
Maximum road speed 85 km/h
Amphibious speed on water 8 km/h
Range 800 km
*Maneuverability*
Gradient 60%
Side slope 30%
Vertical step ~ 0.6 m
Trench ~ 1.2 m
Fording Amphibious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Bilal9 said:


> OK- who can confirm that the army has inducted PLL05 - 120-mm self-propelled mortar system


last time i read a artical that say RUSSIAN are converting some of our btr-80 to carry morter. but i am totally shocked what you saying ?


----------



## Arthur

masud said:


> No link, only chit chat with army friend in facebook............


That is what i call 'real time link'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

masud said:


> last time i read a artical that say RUSSIAN are converting some of our btr-80 to carry morter. but i am totally shocked what you saying ?



There are unconfirmed reports that the massive artillery purchase from China might include 120mm self propelled mortars as shown. The WS-43 'loitering attack munition' shown above may also be in the order list but is less likely. I don't think this type of munition can be maintained by the current infrastructure of the Army but there are exceptions...


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> There are unconfirmed reports that the massive artillery purchase from China might include 120mm self propelled mortars as shown. The WS-43 'loitering attack munition' shown above may also be in the order list but is less likely. I don't think this type of munition can be maintained by the current infrastructure of the Army but there are exceptions...


Well,BD army was looking at this platform as a potential and credible strike capability since it was unveild.I would be surprised if they don't go after it. As of logistics,it won't be so critical,as they will be using the existing lunch vehicle systems,and BD has access to Chinese military logistics and maintenance,I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

HAPPY 44th INDEPENDENCE DAY...........












Khan saheb said:


> Well,BD army was looking at this platform as a potential and credible strike capability since it was unveild.I would be surprised if they don't go after it. As of logistics,it won't be so critical,as they will be using the existing lunch vehicle systems,and BD has access to Chinese military logistics and maintenance,I believe.


everyone saying that army order a huge number of this WS-43 'loitering attack munition'.
but i think we should talk latter, when it is fully deployed/ publicaly shown. hope we can see this system in next army day pared...............
NO PHOTO NO PROF............

can some one say me what is those track caring.............

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arthur

masud said:


> HAPPY 44th INDEPENDENCE DAY...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone saying that army order a huge number of this WS-43 'loitering attack munition'.
> but i think we should talk latter, when it is fully deployed/ publicaly shown. hope we can see this system in next army day pared...............
> NO PHOTO NO PROF............
> 
> can some one say me what is those track caring.............


As I said I would be very surprised if they don't buy it.When chief of army staff proposed it PM herself put on the green signal (though unofficially).
I think those are some kind of radars most probably SLC's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Khan saheb said:


> I think those are some kind of radars most probably SLC's.


i also think that, but some thing is defferent. is not it ?


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army Soldier


----------



## masud




----------



## masud




----------



## monitor

today i went to military show at old airport i found we are going to produce manpad under TOT the project will complete by 2017 . we are going to get QW-16 and QW-18

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

Massive assault River crossing exercise by Bangladesh Armed Forces


----------



## pagla baba

our army should start producing their own wepon


----------



## bongbang

pagla baba said:


> our army should start producing their own wepon



What weapon pagla baba?


----------



## pagla baba

[What weapon pagla baba?[/QUOTE]
may be weapon like rpg or anti tank stuff


----------



## damiendehorn

pagla baba said:


> our army should start producing their own wepon



If they did then the ministers wont be able to earn bribes/paid holidays/escort services etc from imported equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

which verson of 122mm wheeled artillery systems is good for bangladesh army? 

Soko 122mm:





SORA 122mm:


----------



## Bilal9

monitor said:


> today i went to military show at old airport i found we are going to produce manpad under TOT the project will complete by 2017 . we are going to get QW-16 and QW-18



I only know of a QIANLONG QW-1 or a QW-1m version. QW-16 and QW-18 are probably new? What type of homing modules are available besides IR homing?


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> I only know of a QIANLONG QW-1 or a QW-1m version. QW-16 and QW-18 are probably new? What type of homing modules are available besides IR homing?



Talking about launchable MANPAD's for the Army could you mount these things in Helis like the heavier Z-10 or even the lightweight Z-19?

The Pakistan Army Aviation wing is reportedly testing 3 of the z-10 prototypes and close to ordering a squadron to start with. For our usage I think Z-19 is more suited for ambush type operation.

I know on the Z-19 you can mount a rocket pod and a 23mm cannon on each side as well as eight ATGM's altogether. And there is reports of a pod available on top of the Heliscrew which has a Apache Longbow type Millimeter Wave Radar allowing fire-and-forget ATGM usage.


----------



## masud

Bilal9 said:


> Talking about launchable MANPAD's for the Army could you mount these things in Helis like the heavier Z-10 or even the lightweight Z-19?
> 
> The Pakistan Army Aviation wing is reportedly testing 3 of the z-10 prototypes and close to ordering a squadron to start with. For our usage I think Z-19 is more suited for ambush type operation.
> 
> I know on the Z-19 you can mount a rocket pod and a 23mm cannon on each side as well as eight ATGM's altogether. And there is reports of a pod available on top of the Heliscrew which has a Apache Longbow type Millimeter Wave Radar allowing fire-and-forget ATGM usage.


 Best choice for Bangladesh.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imkhasif

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর পদাতিক বাহিনীতে ইস্যু হওয়া নতুন গেজেট || Bangladesh Army's new infantry gear.

Once the battle was all about fighting on open large area or in jungle. But as time passes situation demand changes.
Nowadays, a large part of the warfare is happening in urban region, where there are more strategic needs.

Keeping this in mind Bangladesh government with their strategic defence policy makers decided to equip Bangladesh military infantry with ultra-advance technical gadgets to cope up with it. With introducing super advance equipment with one of the best physically trained and skilled soldier, Bangladesh infantry on their way to become one of the deadliest infantry in the world.

The infantry of East Bengal Regiment was chosen to be the first to equip with this latest military gadgets. And will be equipped all infantry gradually.
Bangladesh Government paid ৳750 thousands taka per soldier for this project.

Let's discuss on this new gadgets. As marked numbers on equipments in uploaded picture brief technical data as follows :

1. Night Vision Goggles(NVG):
----------------------------------------------------
This NVGs of BA infantry were imported from Sweden. NVG is a device that helps a soldier to see in the dark more specifically in low light clearly. In Night time or inside buildings or tunnels where light can be found low, soldiers will use this instead of tourch light that improve tactical advantage. 

2. Ballistic Kevlar Helmet:
---------------------------------------------
US made, this bullet proof helmet is a great edition for BA infantry. This Accessory Rail Combat
Helmet (ARCH) is very light despite of having armour and more importantly a life saving one.

3. Protective Eye Gear:
----------------------------------------
This goggle insure a great utility protecting eyes in time of heavy dust or against other flying materials. It allow soldiers to keep focus on task without fearing about the eyes.

4- Bullet proof Body Armour:
-------------------------------------------------
This Bullet proof body armour is made locally on BOF. This vest is general issued body armour, protecting soldier up to 7.62x39mm(with melamine plate) 

5. ACOG sight:
--------------------------
To aim more accurately this BD-08 AR introduced a extra sight system with mainstream iron sight. Both ACOG and Red Dot sight is attachable on this AR. In picture it is attached by Taiwan made 4x optical ACOG sight for aiming long distance target with more accurately. And Red Dot sight which is also available is for comparatively short distance warfare for better aiming with zero zooming.

6. BD-08 Assault Rifle :
------------------------------------------
BD-08 or BD-08 MK2 is Bangladesh made advance AR. For more details : Timeline Photos - Bangladesh Defence | Facebook

7. Hand to Hand communicator:
--------------------------------------------------------
In warfare when situation demands to move silent or stealthily, it is a very great utility device to have. Soldiers do communicate with each member of the team as well as in command center all time as their needs.

8- Palmtop computer or GPS device:
----------------------------------------------------------------
The most expensive device from the list till now. This device have direct contact with satellite. Giving a soldier instant geo-graphical position and necessary information that increases better situational awareness.

This is not the end of it. As time passes more new technical equipments are to be introduced.


More photos...


----------



## proka89

masud said:


> which verson of 122mm wheeled artillery systems is good for bangladesh army?
> 
> Soko 122mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORA 122mm:



My vote goes to SORA. Fully automated and in development for Serbian army by MTI (Military Technical Institute), and soon should enter Serbian Armed forces TTC (Technical Test Center). And everything done by MTI and tested in TTC is of high quality.






And believe it or not, director of MTI on this video is claiming that development of SORA costed Serbian army only 300 000 euros so far, but they got truck and D30J howitzer for free from the army. Some subsystems were probably developed for some other MTI projects, and then used in SORA. For example MTI devolped INS (Inertial Navigation System) is also used in new Serbian MLRS Morava.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Army Recognition is in Serbia, making full coverage about the Serbian Defense Industry, and here are some pictures:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud

proka89 said:


> My vote goes to SORA. Fully automated and in development for Serbian army by MTI (Military Technical Institute), and soon should enter Serbian Armed forces TTC (Technical Test Center). And everything done by MTI and tested in TTC is of high quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And believe it or not, director of MTI on this video is claiming that development of SORA costed Serbian army only 300 000 euros so far, but they got truck and D30J howitzer for free from the army. Some subsystems were probably developed for some other MTI projects, and then used in SORA. For example MTI devolped INS (Inertial Navigation System) is also used in new Serbian MLRS Morava.


BUT Soko 122mm offer batter protection, is it possible to change some modification as like add SAGEM Sigma 30, carry 40+ artilery shell on bord etc.
it will be very help full if you provide a details comparison................


----------



## proka89

masud said:


> BUT Soko 122mm offer batter protection, is it possible to change some modification as like add SAGEM Sigma 30, carry 40+ artilery shell on bord etc.
> it will be very help full if you provide a details comparison................



SORA is already carrying 40 shells on board plus 6 shells in auto loader, while combat set of SOKO is 50+1 shells. SORA is fully operational with only two crew members, while SOKO needs four. SORA is equipped with fully automatic autoloader, while SOKO uses semi-automatic one. Rate of fire for SORA is 6 rds/min, and for SOKO is 4 rds/min with maximum rate of fire of 6 rds/min. And yes SOKO does have some ballistic protection, but that is STANAG level 1 protection, and that is not much. One of the reasons why SOKO has the rear part armored, is because two crew members are at the back. If you ask me the only thing i would change on SORA is making bullet proof cabin, with STANAG level 2 protection. SORA is using domestically developed and produced INS, but that doesn't mean that you can't use any other INS from the world market. One of the main requirements put in front of Military Technical Institute by Serbian armed forces, is to use as much as possible domestically developed and produced components, when making something for Serbian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

Last Serbian national report on arms exports for 2013 claims, that Bangladesh ordered from Serbia equipment in worth of 44 822 480 $ in 2013, and Serbia delivered equipment in total worth of 26 790 255 $ in the same year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

BD Army medical team helping in Nepal.



proka89 said:


> Last Serbian national report on arms exports for 2013 claims, that Bangladesh ordered from Serbia equipment in worth of 44 822 480 $ in 2013, and Serbia delivered equipment in total worth of 26 790 255 $ in the same year.



We have Serbian Nora B52 SPH, BOV M11. What else?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

bongbang said:


> We have Serbian Nora B52 SPH, BOV M11. What else?



Electronic equipment, ammunition, bombs, rockets.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*Visitors from cadet college with a tank - front view :*







Related link(s).


----------



## ghost250

interesting





now,it is confirmed...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

shourov323 said:


> interesting
> View attachment 219393
> 
> 
> now,it is confirmed...
> View attachment 219396


were those pictures shown in army stall in Vijay Dibos arms expo??


----------



## bdslph

well it is just posted there i dont think we have them yet


----------



## masud

shourov323 said:


> interesting
> View attachment 219393
> 
> 
> now,it is confirmed...
> View attachment 219396



un official: bangladesh army testing 2 weapons system.
1) long rang sam system (s-300) type.
2) tacktial missile system, possible chines cruse misssile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

masud said:


> un official: bangladesh army testing 2 weapons system.
> 1) long rang sam system (s-300) type.
> 2) tacktial missile system, possible chines cruse misssile.


what the hell they will do with a long range Air defense system?? Have they gone nuts?? 
All air defense duty should be on Air Force.Army should rather go after some low to medium SAM or Systems like Tangushka/TOR M1 to defend their installation/flanks from air attacks.


----------



## bongbang

Khan saheb said:


> what the hell they will do with a long range Air defense system?? Have they gone nuts??
> All air defense duty should be on Air Force.Army should rather go after some low to medium SAM or Systems like Tangushka/TOR M1 to defend their installation/flanks from air attacks.



Padma and Jamuna Bridges are important installation. In future superior enemy fighter planes or missiles can blow these bridges. For example in 71 war freedom fighters had important tasks to blow all the bridges to limit movement of enemy..

Padma Bridge:
The two-level steel truss bridge will carry a four-lane highway on the upper level and a single track railway on a lower level. The project will include 6.15 km long[1] and 18.10 m wide bridge, 15.1 km of approach roads, toll plazas and service areas. *Total 21KM or 21000 meters*

Ly 60 SAM:

*Length*: 3.69 m
*Diameter*: 203 mm
*Wingspan*: 1 m
*Weight*: 220 kg
*Warhead* 33 kg
*Speed*: Mach 3
*Maximum Flight Speed: 600 meters per second*
*Maximum maneuvering overload: 35 g*
*Maximum maneuvering overload [interception]: 7 g*
*Range(PL-10)* AA : 60 km
*Range (LY-60)*
*Normal: 30 meters - 12000 meters*
*Slant: 10 meters - 18000 meters*

*Guidance* Semi-Active Radar Homing
If you are proposing for FM 90 SAM symstem thats another issue. But FM90 isnt regarded as a good system. They are setting up a cantonment around Padma Bridge also.


----------



## Arthur

bongbang said:


> Padma and Jamuna Bridges are important installation. In future superior enemy fighter planes or missiles can blow these bridges. For example in 71 war freedom fighters had important tasks to blow all the bridges to limit movement of enemy..
> 
> Padma Bridge:
> The two-level steel truss bridge will carry a four-lane highway on the upper level and a single track railway on a lower level. The project will include 6.15 km long[1] and 18.10 m wide bridge, 15.1 km of approach roads, toll plazas and service areas. *Total 21KM or 21000 meters*
> 
> Ly 60 SAM:
> 
> *Length*: 3.69 m
> *Diameter*: 203 mm
> *Wingspan*: 1 m
> *Weight*: 220 kg
> *Warhead* 33 kg
> *Speed*: Mach 3
> *Maximum Flight Speed: 600 meters per second*
> *Maximum maneuvering overload: 35 g*
> *Maximum maneuvering overload [interception]: 7 g*
> *Range(PL-10)* AA : 60 km
> *Range (LY-60)*
> *Normal: 30 meters - 12000 meters*
> *Slant: 10 meters - 18000 meters*
> 
> *Guidance* Semi-Active Radar Homing
> If you are proposing for FM 90 SAM system thats another issue. But FM90 isnt regarded as a good system. They are setting up a cantonment around Padma Bridge also.


No bro,I wasn't exactly proposing FM 90,I was referring to masuds post about army testing s-300 like systems.

Padma bridge is a major installation,that's why deployment of sytsems like LY-60 is important,but you will need SHORAD systems like FM-90 too,well integrated diverse systems will increase the chance to kill.Army can have few battalions of LY-60,FM-90 for big installations like these,but for other purposes systems like Tangushka/TOR M1/PANTSIR is the best options for army.Highly mobile and very much effective.Can be deployed with the advancing flanks and provide air cover for army columns.Otherwise all long to medium area defense and SHORAD systems should be integrated under Air force,cuz in a war scenario they will be the main player in air war/defense theater.But whatever path you choose its a good integration of all systems,Training and operational readiness will matter the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

Khan saheb said:


> No bro,I wasn't exactly proposing FM 90,I was referring to masuds post about army testing s-300 like systems.
> 
> Padma bridge is a major installation,that's why deployment of sytsems like LY-60 is important,but you will need SHORAD systems like FM-90 too,well integrated diverse systems will increase the chance to kill.Army can have few battalions of LY-60,FM-90 for big installations like these,but for other purposes systems like Tangushka/TOR M1/PANTSIR is the best options for army.Highly mobile and very much effective.Can be deployed with the advancing flanks and provide air cover for army columns.Otherwise all long to medium area defense and SHORAD systems should be integrated under Air force,cuz in a war scenario they will be the main player in air war/defense theater.But whatever path you choose its a good integration of all systems,Training and operational readiness will matter the most.



Sorry I couldnt grasp Masud's post under so much misspelling. Ahem


----------



## neolithic

*Visitors from cadet college with a tank - side view :*






Related link(s).


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> interesting
> View attachment 219393
> 
> 
> now,it is confirmed...
> View attachment 219396


what's that..?


----------



## bongbang

Aung Zaya said:


> what's that..?



SAM system around Padma bridge probably LY60D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

bongbang said:


> SAM system around Padma bridge probably LY60D



why Ad systems are deployed at that bridge..? BTW is the Padama bridge underconstrution,isnt it..?


----------



## bongbang

Aung Zaya said:


> why Ad systems are deployed at that bridge..? BTW is the Padama bridge underconstrution,isnt it..?



Yes that bridge is under construction. Costly and important bridge. Took so much time and dilemma to start construction. Will be lifeline for South West part of the country. Needs protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

bongbang said:


> Yes that bridge is under construction. Costly and important bridge. Took so much time and dilemma to start construction. Will be lifeline for South West part of the country. Needs protection.



That's great..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Aung Zaya said:


> That's great..!!



Bangladesh is crisscrossed by rivers. You wont understand it without seeing the major rivers.. They look like ocean.... In a war situation - if enemy forces bomb these bridges ... troops movement or supply chain will be stopped...



Khan saheb said:


> were those pictures shown in army stall in Vijay Dibos arms expo??



yes a long time ago. Probably 3 years back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

the formation in the pic is future plan..?


----------



## Arthur

Aung Zaya said:


> the formation in the pic is future plan..?



It's most probably a mock representation,I don't think they will publish the original plan chart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

masud said:


> un official: bangladesh army testing 2 weapons system.
> 1) long rang sam system (s-300) type.
> 2) tacktial missile system, possible chines cruse misssile.



Un official: India offers Bangladesh Brahmos missile and Tejas


----------



## ghost250

Khan saheb said:


> were those pictures shown in army stall in Vijay Dibos arms expo??


these pictures are of this yrs arms expo...



bdslph said:


> well it is just posted there i dont think we have them yet


we r going to get this in this year...



bongbang said:


> Un official: India offers Bangladesh Brahmos missile and Tejas


tejas??!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

bongbang said:


> Un official: India offers Bangladesh Brahmos missile and Tejas



if any hostile country want to destroy your fixed land assets, then whats the best choice for enemy to destroy a fixed target? how would enemy air force going to attack you? which system is good to defence fix assets (depend on area and geograpical location) and don,t forget you have a very little choice to chose (money problem). Don,t forgent our air force have very little capability to depend those assets.

if your army has very little chance to get it,s own air force help, if you need to counter enemy air superiority? yet you need to stop enemy attack or stop supply line ( both ofencive puspos or defencive purpos) how you going to do this?

there is many rumors in this day about inducting weapons system. and before induct a weapons system ? is not it good to field test many different type of system to chose the correct one........?

let,s think 1 rumors is true (our army order long rang mlrs+ mini tacktical cruse missile, which can be fired by the alrady induct platfrom such as ws-2)
so how you know that particular system don,t need any kind of modification?

NOW, I WROTE UN OFFICIAL BECAUSE, I THINK IT IS POSSILE. IT MAY BE TRUE OR MAY BE FALSE WHO KNOWS.............. UNLESS SOMETHING OFFICIAL.
MAY-BE YOU HAVE MORE INFORMATION ABOUT BD ARMY, SO I WELLCOME YOU TO SHARE MORE INFORMATION.......... @bongbang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Khan saheb said:


> No bro,I wasn't exactly proposing FM 90,I was referring to masuds post about army testing s-300 like systems.
> 
> Padma bridge is a major installation,that's why deployment of sytsems like LY-60 is important,but you will need SHORAD systems like FM-90 too,well integrated diverse systems will increase the chance to kill.Army can have few battalions of LY-60,FM-90 for big installations like these,but for other purposes systems like Tangushka/TOR M1/PANTSIR is the best options for army.Highly mobile and very much effective.Can be deployed with the advancing flanks and provide air cover for army columns.Otherwise all long to medium area defense and SHORAD systems should be integrated under Air force,cuz in a war scenario they will be the main player in air war/defense theater.But whatever path you choose its a good integration of all systems,Training and operational readiness will matter the most.


i think LY60D is only for our army...nd for airforce LY80E is already being purchased...pre shipmnt inspectn of LY80E has already been carried out by our officers(source-bdmilitary)


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

look closely





Big gun...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

shourov323 said:


> i think LY60D is only for our army...nd for airforce LY80E is already being purchased...pre shipmnt inspectn of LY80E has already been carried out by our officers(source-bdmilitary)




Rumor


----------



## ghost250

Under the deal, Bangladesh would procure six MI-171 helicopters, 330 armoured personnel carriers (APC) and 10 armoured recovery vehicles from Russia.

Hasina said upgrading of the 174 T-59 tanks was also underway.

She said the organisational structure of the Bangladesh Machine Tools Factory and Bangladesh Ordnance Factory would be restructured to make the army self-reliant.

“The Bangladesh Ordnance Factory is producing arms and ammunition using its own innovative ideas, besides foreign technology.”

The test production of 60- and 82-milimetre (mm) mortars, and mortar shells was successful, Hasina said.

The establishment of a missile assembling plant, explosives testing lab, bullet-proof jacket production plant and APC manufacturing plant was underway.

“The ordnance factory has plans to manufacture anti-aircraft missile FN-16. This will be executed soon.”

One battery of WS-22 Guided Multiple Rocket Launcher System is procured... Two more batteries of this system will be procured within 2015 to form a full MLRS regiment....An independent air defence brigade has been formed at dhaka cantonment, Two regiments of FM90 surface to air missile will be added by 2016 to enhance air defence capabilities of army....

These have been said by the PM in the last Generals’ Conference...



iajdani said:


> Rumor


which part..???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

shourov323 said:


> which part..???


News of LY80E purchase


----------



## ghost250

One battery of WS-22 Guided Multiple Rocket Launcher System is procured... Two more batteries of this system will be procured within 2015 to form a full MLRS regiment....An independent air defence brigade has been formed at dhaka cantonment, Two regiments of FM90 surface to air missile will be added by 2016 to enhance air defence capabilities of army....


iajdani said:


> News of LY80E purchase


yes,it is nt confirmed yet...but bdmilitary is a trusted site...okey then ,we have to wait for the next victory day parade....


----------



## bongbang

shourov323 said:


> Under the deal, Bangladesh would procure six MI-171 helicopters, 330 armoured personnel carriers (APC) and 10 armoured recovery vehicles from Russia.
> 
> Hasina said upgrading of the 174 T-59 tanks was also underway.



Isnt it the same deal, BD will also get the YAKs?

Prime Minister Hasina expects greater involvement of army in development efforts - bdnews24.com


----------



## Bilal9

shourov323 said:


> Under the deal, Bangladesh would procure six MI-171 helicopters, 330 armoured personnel carriers (APC) and 10 armoured recovery vehicles from Russia.
> 
> Hasina said upgrading of the 174 T-59 tanks was also underway.
> 
> She said the organisational structure of the Bangladesh Machine Tools Factory and Bangladesh Ordnance Factory would be restructured to make the army self-reliant.
> 
> “The Bangladesh Ordnance Factory is producing arms and ammunition using its own innovative ideas, besides foreign technology.”
> 
> The test production of 60- and 82-milimetre (mm) mortars, and mortar shells was successful, Hasina said.
> 
> The establishment of a missile assembling plant, explosives testing lab, bullet-proof jacket production plant and APC manufacturing plant was underway.
> 
> “The ordnance factory has plans to manufacture *anti-aircraft missile FN-16*. This will be executed soon.”
> 
> One battery of WS-22 Guided Multiple Rocket Launcher System is procured... Two more batteries of this system will be procured within 2015 to form a full MLRS regiment....An independent air defence brigade has been formed at dhaka cantonment, Two regiments of FM90 surface to air missile will be added by 2016 to enhance air defence capabilities of army....
> 
> These have been said by the PM in the last Generals’ Conference...
> 
> which part..???



*FN-6 (not FN-16) is a Chinese third generation, passive infrared,[1] man-portable air defence system (MANPAD). *I think this is the most numerous MANPAD in use in the Chinese Army. We will need this as a counter to low-flying drones and choppers.


----------



## ghost250

yes,yaks are in the same deal..but what about the radars???...


----------



## masud

Bilal9 said:


> *FN-6 (not FN-16) is a Chinese third generation, passive infrared,[1] man-portable air defence system (MANPAD). *I think this is the most numerous MANPAD in use in the Chinese Army. We will need this as a counter to low-flying drones and choppers.


I LIKE IT........





ISIL DEMONSTRAT IT,S CAPABILITY)..........


----------



## Arthur

shourov323 said:


> yes,yaks are in the same deal..but what about the radars???...


Same deal.


----------



## bongbang

Bangladesh Army's new chief has been appointed. Principal Stuff Officer (PSO) Lieutenant General Abu Belal Muhammad Shafiul Huq, ndc, psc will replace current chief General Iqbal Karim Bhuiyan, psc from 25th June. 
His rank will be upgraded into General.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

bongbang said:


> Bangladesh Army's new chief has been appointed. Principal *Stuff* Officer (PSO) Lieutenant General Abu Belal Muhammad Shafiul Huq, ndc, psc will replace current chief General Iqbal Karim Bhuiyan, psc from 25th June.
> His rank will be upgraded into General.



Its Staff Officer


----------



## bongbang

third eye said:


> Its Staff Officer



Hats off


----------



## asad71

Lt Gen Abu Belal Muhammad Shafiul Huq, ndc, psc new Army Chief | Bangladesh Military Forces - BDMilitary.com


----------



## ghost250

Bangladesh armys new BTR-82A....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chaanmia

shourov323 said:


> Bangladesh armys new BTR-82A....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229390
> View attachment 229392
> View attachment 229393


is it a Bangladeshi facility?


----------



## masud

chaanmia said:


> is it a Bangladeshi facility?


don,t think so bro.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

proka89 said:


> SORA is already carrying 40 shells on board plus 6 shells in auto loader, while combat set of SOKO is 50+1 shells. SORA is fully operational with only two crew members, while SOKO needs four. SORA is equipped with fully automatic autoloader, while SOKO uses semi-automatic one. Rate of fire for SORA is 6 rds/min, and for SOKO is 4 rds/min with maximum rate of fire of 6 rds/min. And yes SOKO does have some ballistic protection, but that is STANAG level 1 protection, and that is not much. One of the reasons why SOKO has the rear part armored, is because two crew members are at the back. If you ask me the only thing i would change on SORA is making bullet proof cabin, with STANAG level 2 protection. SORA is using domestically developed and produced INS, but that doesn't mean that you can't use any other INS from the world market. One of the main requirements put in front of Military Technical Institute by Serbian armed forces, is to use as much as possible domestically developed and produced components, when making something for Serbian army.




Proka I just read an article that Serbs have sent an APC and SPGs to Pak for evaluation ? 

My guess Lazar II and Nora ?


----------



## asad71

chaanmia said:


> is it a Bangladeshi facility?



Could be the tank workshop that the Chinese had built for us. But not sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

masud said:


> don,t think so bro.......



Bangladesh is close to having or already has a facility to overhaul and refurbish BTR-80 series.

They have the largest fleet of this type outside Russia (probably around 600~750 by some estimates). Land of rivers. You need floating armored vehicles and tanks...

This is from Janes in 2013,

*Russia, Bangladesh to co-build BTR-80 maintenance plant *

Bangladesh is building a repair-maintenance facility for Arzamas Machinery Plant BTR-80 armored personnel carriers with Russian assistance, a Rosoboronexport official told Russian media on 20 February.

Nikolay Dimidyuk told Arms-Tass the facility would be similar to one built in South Korea to service BTR-80As and BMP-3 infantry fighting vehicles that South Korea procured in the 1990s and 2000s.

The contract for the Bangladesh facility was signed in December 2012 and will be built in about 18 months, said Dimidyuk, who added that it would service about 600 BTR-80s that Russia had sold to Bangladesh. In December Russia also signed a contract to supply 120 9K115-2 Metis-M (AT-13 'Saxhorn-2') anti-tank guided missile systems to Dhaka.

Also,

Russia Can Build a Plant for Maintenance of BTR-80 in Bangladesh | engineeringrussia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> Bangladesh is close to having or already has a facility to overhaul and refurbish BTR-80 series.
> 
> They have the largest fleet of this type outside Russia (probably around 600~750 by some estimates). Land of rivers. You need floating armored vehicles and tanks...
> 
> This is from Janes in 2013,
> 
> *Russia, Bangladesh to co-build BTR-80 maintenance plant *
> 
> Bangladesh is building a repair-maintenance facility for Arzamas Machinery Plant BTR-80 armored personnel carriers with Russian assistance, a Rosoboronexport official told Russian media on 20 February.
> 
> Nikolay Dimidyuk told Arms-Tass the facility would be similar to one built in South Korea to service BTR-80As and BMP-3 infantry fighting vehicles that South Korea procured in the 1990s and 2000s.
> 
> The contract for the Bangladesh facility was signed in December 2012 and will be built in about 18 months, said Dimidyuk, who added that it would service about 600 BTR-80s that Russia had sold to Bangladesh. In December Russia also signed a contract to supply 120 9K115-2 Metis-M (AT-13 'Saxhorn-2') anti-tank guided missile systems to Dhaka.
> 
> Russia Can Build a Plant for Maintenance of BTR-80 in Bangladesh | engineeringrussia



BD already had an maintenance plant in place before this deal was signed.They only built another complete overhauling facility.And there was talk about an local assembly line too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Bilal9 said:


> Bangladesh is close to having or already has a facility to overhaul and refurbish BTR-80 series.
> 
> They have the largest fleet of this type outside Russia (probably around 600~750 by some estimates). Land of rivers. You need floating armored vehicles and tanks...
> 
> This is from Janes in 2013,
> 
> *Russia, Bangladesh to co-build BTR-80 maintenance plant *
> 
> Bangladesh is building a repair-maintenance facility for Arzamas Machinery Plant BTR-80 armored personnel carriers with Russian assistance, a Rosoboronexport official told Russian media on 20 February.
> 
> Nikolay Dimidyuk told Arms-Tass the facility would be similar to one built in South Korea to service BTR-80As and BMP-3 infantry fighting vehicles that South Korea procured in the 1990s and 2000s.
> 
> The contract for the Bangladesh facility was signed in December 2012 and will be built in about 18 months, said Dimidyuk, who added that it would service about 600 BTR-80s that Russia had sold to Bangladesh. In December Russia also signed a contract to supply 120 9K115-2 Metis-M (AT-13 'Saxhorn-2') anti-tank guided missile systems to Dhaka.
> 
> Also,
> 
> Russia Can Build a Plant for Maintenance of BTR-80 in Bangladesh | engineeringrussia



Just across our border on all sides is harder ground. And we need these for UN Missions where we have been the top contributor for many years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Bilal9 said:


> Bangladesh is close to having or already has a facility to overhaul and refurbish BTR-80 series.
> 
> They have the largest fleet of this type outside Russia (probably around 600~750 by some estimates). Land of rivers. You need floating armored vehicles and tanks...
> 
> This is from Janes in 2013,
> 
> *Russia, Bangladesh to co-build BTR-80 maintenance plant *
> 
> Bangladesh is building a repair-maintenance facility for Arzamas Machinery Plant BTR-80 armored personnel carriers with Russian assistance, a Rosoboronexport official told Russian media on 20 February.
> 
> Nikolay Dimidyuk told Arms-Tass the facility would be similar to one built in South Korea to service BTR-80As and BMP-3 infantry fighting vehicles that South Korea procured in the 1990s and 2000s.
> 
> The contract for the Bangladesh facility was signed in December 2012 and will be built in about 18 months, said Dimidyuk, who added that it would service about 600 BTR-80s that Russia had sold to Bangladesh. In December Russia also signed a contract to supply 120 9K115-2 Metis-M (AT-13 'Saxhorn-2') anti-tank guided missile systems to Dhaka.
> 
> Also,
> 
> Russia Can Build a Plant for Maintenance of BTR-80 in Bangladesh | engineeringrussia


if so,then it,s a grat news...................


----------



## asad71

Bilal9 said:


> Bangladesh is close to having or already has a facility to overhaul and refurbish BTR-80 series.
> 
> They have the largest fleet of this type outside Russia (probably around 600~750 by some estimates). Land of rivers. You need floating armored vehicles and tanks...
> 
> This is from Janes in 2013,
> 
> *Russia, Bangladesh to co-build BTR-80 maintenance plant *
> 
> Bangladesh is building a repair-maintenance facility for Arzamas Machinery Plant BTR-80 armored personnel carriers with Russian assistance, a Rosoboronexport official told Russian media on 20 February.
> 
> Nikolay Dimidyuk told Arms-Tass the facility would be similar to one built in South Korea to service BTR-80As and BMP-3 infantry fighting vehicles that South Korea procured in the 1990s and 2000s.
> 
> The contract for the Bangladesh facility was signed in December 2012 and will be built in about 18 months, said Dimidyuk, who added that it would service about 600 BTR-80s that Russia had sold to Bangladesh. In December Russia also signed a contract to supply 120 9K115-2 Metis-M (AT-13 'Saxhorn-2') anti-tank guided missile systems to Dhaka.
> 
> Also,
> 
> Russia Can Build a Plant for Maintenance of BTR-80 in Bangladesh | engineeringrussia



BTR-80s can swim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> My guess Lazar II and Nora ?


Probably but i don't know anything about it. Do you have the link?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

proka89 said:


> Probably but i don't know anything about it. Do you have the link?


Pakistan Boosts Defense Budget

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Bangladesh Army Cadet Anis Zahin has been appointed as the first Bangladeshi cadet to attend West Point - The U.S. Military Academy in over 30 years! Ambassador Bernicat and Brigadier General Patrick Sargent, Commanding General of the U.S. Army Pacific Regional Medical Command, presented Cadet Zahin a certificate of appointment from the West Point Academy and a West Point pennant at the U.S. Embassy on June 23.

We wish Cadet Anis Zahin a successful and fruitful four years at the U.S. Military Academy!

U.S. Embassy-Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

bongbang said:


> Bangladesh Army Cadet Anis Zahin has been appointed as the first Bangladeshi cadet to attend West Point - The U.S. Military Academy in over 30 years! Ambassador Bernicat and Brigadier General Patrick Sargent, Commanding General of the U.S. Army Pacific Regional Medical Command, presented Cadet Zahin a certificate of appointment from the West Point Academy and a West Point pennant at the U.S. Embassy on June 23.
> 
> We wish Cadet Anis Zahin a successful and fruitful four years at the U.S. Military Academy!
> 
> U.S. Embassy-Dhaka
> 
> View attachment 232238



Mashallah desher nam ujjol koruk etai amra chai 

Good luck to Anis!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Please refrain posting less significant news or photo session in this section.
Its getting irritating.


----------



## Hira Mohsin

being a muslim nation BD Army is not good . if they cant help muslims in their difficult time. they clearly rejected the Rohingya Muslims


----------



## masud

Hira Mohsin said:


> being a muslim nation BD Army is not good . if they cant help muslims in their difficult time. they clearly rejected the Rohingya Muslims


pak army has nuclear power. why don,t pakistan army help them? why don,t you gyes liberat palestine? and we also hearing that your government selling jf-17 to manaynmar air force. if the news is true then can you ans me, why you selling them fighter?...............................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asad71

bongbang said:


> Bangladesh Army Cadet Anis Zahin has been appointed as the first Bangladeshi cadet to attend West Point - The U.S. Military Academy in over 30 years! Ambassador Bernicat and Brigadier General Patrick Sargent, Commanding General of the U.S. Army Pacific Regional Medical Command, presented Cadet Zahin a certificate of appointment from the West Point Academy and a West Point pennant at the U.S. Embassy on June 23.
> 
> We wish Cadet Anis Zahin a successful and fruitful four years at the U.S. Military Academy!
> 
> U.S. Embassy-Dhaka
> 
> View attachment 232238



I am not sure if this report is accurate. We had sent cadets to West Point till it was discovered that these young men came under heavy pressure from large US corporations trying to lure potential youth into the corpn.


----------



## masud

UNMISS Bangladesh Force Marine Unit (SWADS) launching riverine
operations on River Nile on 22 June. Marine boats are intended to protect
UN barges, including those carrying humanitarian aid.


----------



## Max Pain

bongbang said:


> Bangladesh Army Cadet Anis Zahin has been appointed as the first Bangladeshi cadet to attend West Point - The U.S. Military Academy in over 30 years! Ambassador Bernicat and Brigadier General Patrick Sargent, Commanding General of the U.S. Army Pacific Regional Medical Command, presented Cadet Zahin a certificate of appointment from the West Point Academy and a West Point pennant at the U.S. Embassy on June 23.
> 
> We wish Cadet Anis Zahin a successful and fruitful four years at the U.S. Military Academy!
> 
> U.S. Embassy-Dhaka
> 
> View attachment 232238


Good luck!!!


----------



## Zabaniyah

Hira Mohsin said:


> being a muslim nation BD Army is not good . if they cant help muslims in their difficult time. they clearly rejected the Rohingya Muslims



Didn't you guys train the Burmese in submarine operations?


----------



## masud

*BD ARMY General Purpose Machine Guns:*

*BD-14...................



*
*









*

*HK21A1................


















*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

masud said:


> *BD ARMY General Purpose Machine Guns:*
> 
> *BD-14...................
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *HK21A1................
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Is there any actual MG that BD actually produces ? I found nothing on BOF website .. (Funny even even named Ghazi pore ? Ordinance factory similiar to POF)


----------



## masud

*Type 80...................



*
*



*
*









*
*









*


----------



## ghost250

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Is there any actual MG that BD actually produces ? I found nothing on BOF website .. (Funny even even named Ghazi pore ? Ordinance factory similiar to POF)


so???!!what is funny in that name...???


----------



## masud




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

shourov323 said:


> so???!!what is funny in that name...???


Everything is based on Pak military system.. 

Ghazipore ordinance factory renamed after POF .. "BOF".



masud said:


> pak army has nuclear power. why don,t pakistan army help them? why don,t you gyes liberat palestine? and we also hearing that your government selling jf-17 to manaynmar air force. if the news is true then can you ans me, why you selling them fighter?...............................




We have sent them AID .. Apart from settlin .5 million of them in Pakistan..Apart from 2.5 illegal bangladeshis.



Loki said:


> Didn't you guys train the Burmese in submarine operations?



Do Burmese even have submarines!


----------



## masud

*HJ-8L/BS-8A..................*
*
























*


----------



## masud

*Metis-M..................*


----------



## bigbossman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We have sent them AID .. Apart from settlin .5 million of them in Pakistan..Apart from 2.5 illegal bangladeshis.



Like we have more than 2.5 illegal pakistanis here in BD


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bigbossman said:


> Like we have more than 2.5 illegal pakistanis here in BD




Where my child ?

Even biharis are less than 3 lakh.


P.S: There are real Pakistanis investing billions in your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

*M40A1........
























*


----------



## masud




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

masud said:


> *M40A1........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice CJ's ... PA phased these out... I have one which I've been trying to restore/customise since years... More pics of the CJ's ?


----------



## masud

*Type 56.............*
*









*


----------



## masud

*Type 98..........

















*


----------



## masud

*Saab Grintek Phoenix TR2400............*
*






*
*Radmor 35010...........*
*



*


----------



## masud




----------



## masud

....................


----------



## masud




----------



## masud

*Polaris............... 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud




----------



## masud




----------



## masud




----------



## masud




----------



## masud




----------



## masud




----------



## masud




----------



## masud




----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud




----------



## masud




----------



## jamahir

masud said:


>



a unique-looking vehicle.



masud said:


>



quite effective.



masud said:


>



what exactly is this ??


----------



## masud

*HN-5A*


----------



## masud

*QW-2*
*


















*

*QW-18*
*



*


----------



## masud

*Type GW-03*

*






*
*Type 702AM*
*






*
*






*



*Type 902AM*
*






*


----------



## masud

*KRL-122*
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

*WS-22A*
*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

masud said:


> *KRL-122*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Made by Kahuta Research Lab,Pakistan..

The newer variant can fire upto the range of 45+KM.

Pal also manufactures (under license) A-100 E MLRS


P.S: BA also uses Baktar Shikan ATGM..



jamahir said:


> a unique-looking vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> quite effective.
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly is this ??




The vehicle is soviet Mtlb APC.

The sniper seems like a dragonov.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

LY-80 (HQ-16) medium-range SAM supplied to Pakistan & Bangladesh: Report


----------



## ghost250

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Everything is based on Pak military system..
> 
> Ghazipore ordinance factory renamed after POF .. "BOF".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have sent them AID .. Apart from settlin .5 million of them in Pakistan..Apart from 2.5 illegal bangladeshis.
> 
> 
> 
> Do Burmese even have submarines!


that does make sense bro...!!u hv snt them aid then u hv sold them fighter aircraft also..dont u think this is double standard..??!!!do u knw more than 5 lakh rohinga's r alrdy living in bangladesh...nd the nmbr is increasing day by day...they do crimes in abroad nd most of the times bangladeshis r suffered...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

shourov323 said:


> that does make sense bro...!!u hv snt them aid then u hv sold them fighter aircraft also..dont u think this is double standard..??!!!do u knw more than 5 lakh rohinga's r alrdy living in bangladesh...nd the nmbr is increasing day by day...they do crimes in abroad nd most of the times bangladeshis r suffered...




There is no confirmation of myanmar buying JF-17s .. By all prospects it seems th buyer is SL.

As for Pak giving them refugee .. Yes despite Pak having no ethnic or historic ties we have settled 5 lakh ROHINGYAS in Pak.. Despite the fact that they are of bangli origin ... And what have you done to your own blood ?


----------



## ghost250

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> There is no confirmation of myanmar buying JF-17s .. By all prospects it seems th buyer is SL.
> 
> As for Pak giving them refugee .. Yes despite Pak having no ethnic or historic ties we have settled 5 lakh ROHINGYAS in Pak.. Despite the fact that they are of bangli origin ... And what have you done to your own blood ?


do u indicating the pilkhana massacre??/


----------



## masud

*M56A1:*
*






















*


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

*M56P:*
*





















*


----------



## masud

*Type 54-1:*
*






*
*















*


----------



## masud

*Type 59-1:*
*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

*Type 83:*
*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud




----------



## masud

*Type 96:*
*
























*


----------



## Bilal9

Recent ordnance exhibition of common military items (most locally made or assembled) at the National Parade Grounds. Defence experts please chime in with version names/designations as I have little if any idea. My apologies if these were posted earlier.






122mm MLRS WS-22












Locally made BD-08 assault rifle with night vision scope equipment











Local made weapon (sniper? what type?). Local 60/82/105 mm mortar shells also shown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

More images...

BMTF 'Arunima Balyan' truck and Land Rover Defender 110 utility vehicle





QW-2 man-portable air-defense system (MANPADS)










Mine and IED deactivation personnel suit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

casn anyone identify this gun?


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> casn anyone identify this gun?
> 
> View attachment 241224


I forget the name, it is ex Yugoslavia stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BDforever said:


> I forget the name, it is ex Yugoslavia stuff



Bhai aaaj tu bhii Bangladeshi Army mein hotaa tou hum kehteiii keh apnaa bhai bhi fauj mein haiii !  

Na tu nei Fauj join key na apneiii Restaurant par treat diii !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Armstrong said:


> Bhai aaaj tu bhii Bangladeshi Army mein hotaa tou hum kehteiii keh apnaa bhai bhi fauj mein haiii !
> 
> Na tu nei Fauj join key na apneiii Restaurant par treat diii !


 a ja idhar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh Army's infantry soliders in position with their Metis-M1 Anti Tank Guided missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

monitor said:


> Bangladesh Army's infantry soliders in position with their Metis-M1 Anti Tank Guided missiles.



love the russian made anti tank weapons


----------



## bongbang

*5 ‘PCJSS members’ killed in ‘gunfight’*
Rangamati: Five suspected members of Parbatya Chattagram Jana Sanghati Samity (PCJSS-MN Larma) were killed in a ‘gunfight’ with the members of Bangladesh Army at Boradam village in Baghaichhari upazila on early Saturday.

One of the deceased is Rupayon Chakma, 30.

Tipped off that a gang of 15-20 PCJSS men took position in the house of Ganbir Chakma at the village as safe haven, an Army team led by Baghaihat zone captain Lt Col Ali Haider conducted an operation there at about 5:00am, said Baghaichhari Police officer-in-charge Zakir Hossain Fakir.

Sensing the army team’s presence, the criminals opened fire at them, prompting the army personnel to fire back, triggering a gunfight, he said.

After an hour-long gunfight, the army team recovered five bodies from the spot and sent those to Khagrachhari General Hospital morgue for autopsy.

An army member, Liakat Ali, also suffered bullet wounds in the gunfight, the OC said.

Later, the team arrested three people, including house owner Ganbir, from the spot while other associates managed to flee the scene.

Seven firearms, including one pistol, one SMG, two rifles, three SLRs, and 500 bullets were recovered from the spot, police said.

5 ‘PCJSS members’ killed in ‘gunfight’


----------



## masud

bongbang said:


> *5 ‘PCJSS members’ killed in ‘gunfight’*
> Rangamati: Five suspected members of Parbatya Chattagram Jana Sanghati Samity (PCJSS-MN Larma) were killed in a ‘gunfight’ with the members of Bangladesh Army at Boradam village in Baghaichhari upazila on early Saturday.
> 
> One of the deceased is Rupayon Chakma, 30.
> 
> Tipped off that a gang of 15-20 PCJSS men took position in the house of Ganbir Chakma at the village as safe haven, an Army team led by Baghaihat zone captain Lt Col Ali Haider conducted an operation there at about 5:00am, said Baghaichhari Police officer-in-charge Zakir Hossain Fakir.
> 
> Sensing the army team’s presence, the criminals opened fire at them, prompting the army personnel to fire back, triggering a gunfight, he said.
> 
> After an hour-long gunfight, the army team recovered five bodies from the spot and sent those to Khagrachhari General Hospital morgue for autopsy.
> 
> An army member, Liakat Ali, also suffered bullet wounds in the gunfight, the OC said.
> 
> Later, the team arrested three people, including house owner Ganbir, from the spot while other associates managed to flee the scene.
> 
> Seven firearms, including one pistol, one SMG, two rifles, three SLRs, and 500 bullets were recovered from the spot, police said.
> 
> 5 ‘PCJSS members’ killed in ‘gunfight’

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

Farhan_BD said:


> can you tell me what kind of radar we have? i mean the BD Army



SLC-2 Radar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Farhan_BD said:


> i know bro that BD going buy SLC-2 from china, but do we have all type of raders, plz ans. with name of Rader



Why don't you ask the question in Dhakaiya Bangla please - so we know that you aren't a false flagger.

Sound reasonable?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Farhan_BD said:


> i know bro that BD going buy SLC-2 from china, but do we have all type of raders, plz ans. with name of Rader


SLC-2 is an arty locating radar...



bongbang said:


> SLC-2 Radar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Got a pic of it in bangladeshi service?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Farhan_BD said:


> image with name of this artilary



The initial batches had issues... But Pak army dealt with them and notified the Chinese ... Had a range of around 60 Km and can track multiple targets;


----------



## Bilal9

AFAIK a few units were bought in 2012 for trialing. It was widely reported in the media and Bangladesh Defence forums. There might have been subsequent purchases as well.






New design Mini LCT Troop Carrier designed and under construction locally (w/Helipad). You saw it here first

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> SLC-2 is an arty locating radar...
> 
> 
> 
> Got a pic of it in bangladeshi service?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Why bangladesh does not get nuclear weapon


----------



## Nabil365

Myanmar is getting theirs.Later they will bully us


----------



## Ryuzaki

Nabil365 said:


> Myanmar is getting theirs.Later they will bully us


Myanmar getting Nuclear weapons??


----------



## Nabil365

Sources tell that Myanmar is creating nuclear weapons with North Korea


----------



## Nabil365

Burma is working on nuclear weapons programme, experts claim - Telegraph


----------



## Bilal9

Shalar khaitey paina - Nuclear weapon Gabai. 

Ahammuker dol......

Banailey delivery korbo thelagari dia......

In any case, anyone have an idea what brand of Chinese Humvee this is?

Or is it Russian?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Bilal9 said:


> Shalar khaitey paina - Nuclear weapon Gabai.
> 
> Ahammuker dol......
> 
> Banailey delivery korbo thelagari dia......
> 
> In any case, anyone have an idea what brand of Chinese Humvee this is?
> 
> Or is it Russian?



Meeting the badass Dongfeng EQ2050 ‘Hummer’ in China | CarNewsChina.com - China Auto News

Came along with WS22 GMLRS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nabil365

What is bangladesh going to do to counter back


----------



## Nabil365

"Toys" for bangladesh


----------



## Nabil365

Bangladesh to Purchase 7 Combat-Transport Helicopters from Russia | The Diplomat


----------



## masud

Farhan_BD said:


> Bangladesh should purchase some AH-64 helicopters


why ............?


----------



## Nabil365

We have very few helicopters


----------



## Bilal9

Nabil365 said:


> We have very few helicopters



Helicopters are a tool. You use tools to meet the requirements of missions.

We have to ask, what missions does the army have that needs helicopters. Most Navy helicopters have roles like SAR role & Anti-submarine role.

Army helicopters have Anti-insurgency role and Transport role.

One thing we should be planning for is helicopter landing ships (LHDs), for which you need heavy helicopters. Bangladesh should look at Chinese Z-8 helicopters to perform transport role.

LHDs can launch LCTs with tanks and personnel for onshore missions, heavy helicopters can also airdrop troops, artillery, supplies in strategic areas for surrounding the enemy.


----------



## masud

*@Farhan_BD, @Nabil365 *for the new members............. (i know i have no right to suggest you gyes. but i think you have zero knowledge about our militry).
brothers plz aquire some knowledge and reed article and others convertation etc before posting or comment.
again sorry brother, if you are offended by me...............


----------



## Nabil365

No problem bro.I am new here,so I don't really have any knowledge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Is Bangladesh Air Force getting su-30mk2?Hearing lots of rumour about it


----------



## BDforever

Nabil365 said:


> Is Bangladesh Air Force getting su-30mk2?Hearing lots of rumour about it


1. you should ask this question in Air force thread
2. Yes BD AF is getting 16 su30mk2 for dedicated maritime strike


----------



## Nabil365

Thanks bro,you the best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Nabil365 said:


> View attachment 251986


don't post like this, this thread is for constructive discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Ok sorry,meant to be


----------



## bongbang

DVIDS - News - USARPAC, Bangladesh kick off 2015 Pacific Resilience exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bangladesh Army started a huge clearing operation against J.S.S(MN) last night.
huge amount of arms and ammo seized.
Total 6 arrests since 5'th of September.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bongbang

Khan saheb said:


> Bangladesh Army started a huge clearing operation against J.S.S(MN) last night.
> huge amount of arms and ammo seized.
> Total 6 arrests since 5'th of September.



Is this new clash? It happened 1 month ago also. 
Five JSS men killed in 'gunfight' with army

GoB just watered on their dream for an autonomous region. AL is the deception master.


----------



## Arthur

bongbang said:


> Is this new clash? It happened 1 month ago also.
> Five JSS men killed in 'gunfight' with army
> 
> GoB just watered on their dream for an autonomous region. AL is the deception master.



Yes,this is a new one. Apparently JSS tried to pull out some "STUNT". But there attempt were foiled by swift action from Army and Police.Since then the Army decided to teach them yet another lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

BDforever said:


> 1. you should ask this question in Air force thread
> 2. Yes BD AF is getting 16 su30mk2 for dedicated maritime strike


Why maritime strike version??Why not something like Su-30MKI/SM which are trully multi-role in nature unlike the Su-30MK-2s of China!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Mike_Brando said:


> Why maritime strike version??Why not something like Su-30MKI/SM which are trully multi-role in nature unlike the Su-30MK-2s of China!!


plan: 2 multi role, 1 maritime and 7 airsuperiority squadrons
1 sqn= 16 units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

BDforever said:


> plan: 2 multi role, 1 maritime and 7 airsuperiority squadrons
> 1 sqn= 16 units


So does it mean that at the end of the day BDAF is planning to buy 112 Su-30 MK2 from Russia or i am getting this all wrong!!


----------



## BDforever

Mike_Brando said:


> So does it mean that at the end of the day BDAF is planning to buy 112 Su-30 MK2 from Russia or i am getting this all wrong!!


BDAF 16 Su30mk2 , 32 Su30mki BD version ( or might be PAK-FA), and 112 Mig 35 probably

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

BDforever said:


> BDAF 16 Su30mk2 , 32 Su30mki BD version ( or might be PAK-FA), and 112 Mig 35 probably



PAK-FA is a great choice. BD could put some money down too in that project. But I want single pilot Russian version. Our pilots are much more smarter than Indians and can handle double the work with ease.

1/3 rd the strength of India will bring about parity in conventional force with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nabil365

iajdani said:


> PAK-FA is a great choice. BD could put some money down too in that project. But I want single pilot Russian version. Our pilots are much more smarter than Indians and can handle double the work with ease.
> 
> 1/3 rd the strength of India will bring about parity in conventional force with India.


But isn't Pak FA abit too expensive for us?


----------



## asad71

BAF should stick to Chinese inventory for the main. For a second inventory we could try anyone other than the Americans.


----------



## BDforever

Nabil365 said:


> But isn't Pak FA abit too expensive for us?


PAk-FA might be bought after 2020


----------



## Nabil365

BDforever said:


> PAk-FA might be bought after 2020


By then russia and america will start producing sixth generation fighters.


----------



## Bilal9

Nabil365 said:


> By then russia and america will start producing sixth generation fighters.



The Americans are cash-strapped and looking at alternate platforms other than conventional warfare. They will turn the rules of the game on its head. Just watch 

But they also re-use and rehabilitate old platforms. Example: EA-18G Growler inducted recently. First F-18 version came out in 1983.

This is a bit off topic. We are in the Army thread....


----------



## bdslph

off topic but we will be better off with J31 of china stealth 
Pakfa india might block or it will be expensive


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

recently bd army inducted mbt-2000 and start upgrading old type-59 (probable 300 unit) . some sourec sujjest our army is not pleased about mbt-2000 performance. i always support inducting light tank (more mobility + fire power).

since we inducting weapons from russia, i would like to induct BMP-3, NONA, 2S25 Sprut-SD platfrom......................
what your openion brothers...................

BMP-3 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia














2S25 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

men is mayanmar army really observ this thread................ 
WHAT I WANT FOR MY ARMY? INSTANT OUR ENEMY BUYING THOSE......................
Morocco, Myanmar to Buy Some 60 Russian BMP-3 Infantry Fighting Vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

SINCE MAYANMAR ARMY inducting bmp-3, NOW we should induct anti materiels sniper, kord machine gun, and lots of different type mine ESPACIELY (*Off-route mines)*.............
*PLZ BANGLADESH ARMY BUY SOME OF BELOW STAFF*........................  

Type 72 non-metallic anti-tank mine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




MPB mine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
TM-83 mine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Kord machine gun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nabil365

Myanmar might also buy JF-17 fighter jets.
We are still hanging in the air for our su-30s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

masud said:


> SINCE MAYANMAR ARMY inducting bmp-3, NOW we should induct anti materiels sniper, kord machine gun, and lots of different type mine ESPACIELY (*Off-route mines)*.............
> *PLZ BANGLADESH ARMY BUY SOME OF BELOW STAFF*........................
> 
> Type 72 non-metallic anti-tank mine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MPB mine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> TM-83 mine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kord machine gun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Bangladesh army already has special unit called Black eagle (duty: sniping, anti-material etc)


----------



## masud

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh army already has special unit called Black eagle (duty: sniping, anti-material etc)



our army planners want a clean , precise and quick action, which is a very good.
i have very little knowledge about those unit................

Bangladesh Army
--------------------
**President Guard Regiment, presidential and VVIP security(‪#‎President‬Guard Regiment)

**Special Security Force, specops, VVIP security(‪#‎SSF‬)
Special Services Wing, details classified

**Para Commandos (1,2,3 Para Commando Battalion)Six missions are.. DA, SR, UW, COIN, CT, MOOTW.(‪#‎Paracommando‬)

**Black Eagle Battalion HTI, Anti Armour/material Sniping, Long range precision sniping both AP/AMR ...detail not yet emerged.(‪#‎Black‬ Eagle Battalion)

**Special forces ‪#‎Commando‬

Bangladesh Navy
---------------------
**Special Warfare Diving and Salvage,(‪#‎SWADS‬) Naval Special Force. Consist of ‪#‎SEAL‬, UDT and Salvage,Special boat guys.

**ODD 71, details classified (possibly Submarine launched Demolition Divers) (‪#‎ODD71‬)

Bangladesh Air force
------------------------
**Ground force of BAF

Border Guards Bangladesh
-------------------------------
**SPEGUARDS, Special Guards (BGB's)- Night capable Surveillance and Special Sniper Platoons. (‪#‎SPEGUARDS‬)



BUT WHAT HAPPEN IN ALL OUT WAR?

is not it good to equiping the whole army with some good weapons? example our army now start to equiping gps, hend to hend contact suite, aog site but what they carry ? some modified ak -47...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

masud said:


> men is mayanmar army really observ this thread................



Our version is BMP-3F which is specialized for maritime operation.. and also good for operations in the land which has many water ways..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Aung Zaya said:


> Our version is BMP-3F which is specialized for maritime operation.. and also good for operations in the land which has many water ways..


of course it,s good for terain like bangladesn and mayanmar.
but it,s advantages is more then that, it will gave mayanmar army advantages over bangladesh army...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

masud said:


> of course it,s good for terain like bangladesn and mayanmar.
> but it,s advantages is more then that, it will gave mayanmar army advantages over bangladesh army...................



Russia sold out most of his BMP-3 currently.. Many countries interested to get them.. if u want them , it's good time to grab it..


----------



## masud

Nabil365 said:


> Myanmar might also buy JF-17 fighter jets.
> We are still hanging in the air for our su-30s


for me bangladesh air force is a joke (for now). it will not be a good idea for our army to depend / aspect to help from bangladesh air force . and i am worried more bed news on the way for our army..................
i only chit chat with some one so i am not going to talk about it.....................



Aung Zaya said:


> Russia sold out most of his BMP-3 currently.. Many countries interested to get them.. if u want them , it's good time to grab it..



my friend i am not the defence minister of bangladesh, my comment in pdf has zero value. it,s only time pass on PDF................
I HOPE OUR DEFENCE MINISTAR WOULD JOIN PDF WITH US................


----------



## Aung Zaya

masud said:


> for me bangladesh air force is a joke (for now). it will not be a good idea for our army to depend / aspect to help from bangladesh air force . and i am worried more bed news on the way for our army..................
> i only chit chat with some one so i am not going to talk about it.....................
> 
> 
> 
> my friend i am not the defence minister of bangladesh, my comment in pdf has zero value. it,s only time pass on PDF................
> I HOPE OUR DEFENCE MINISTAR WOULD JOIN PDF WITH US................



lol


----------



## masud

Aung Zaya said:


> lol




don,t laugh men, it may not impossible. who knows may be one day she can be interested in pdf.
for now day,s she is more intersted in selfi......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Hasina is a charming lady for sure. She has a lot of energy.


----------



## masud

iajdani said:


> Hasina is a charming lady for sure. She has a lot of energy.


yeaaa......... i like her compare to khalida. but that does not mean i am awamilig supporter. i only vote 2 time, ones khalida and ones hasina. now i decided to vote khalida again (reason TOO MUCH VIOLANCE OF SATTRO-LIG SHIT)............


----------



## Nabil365

masud said:


> for me bangladesh air force is a joke (for now). it will not be a good idea for our army to depend / aspect to help from bangladesh air force . and i am worried more bed news on the way for our army..................
> i only chit chat with some one so i am not going to talk about it.....................
> 
> 
> 
> my friend i am not the defence minister of bangladesh, my comment in pdf has zero value. it,s only time pass on PDF................
> I HOPE OUR DEFENCE MINISTAR WOULD JOIN PDF WITH US................


Forces goal 2030 looked so promising.I am sure that hasina only bought these toys for military to retain her position as prime minister.


----------



## masud

Nabil365 said:


> Forces goal 2030 looked so promising.I am sure that hasina only bought these toys for military to retain her position as prime minister.


wikipedia is not all the time provide correct data.................


----------



## Aung Zaya

masud said:


> don,t laugh men, it may not impossible. who knows may be one day she can be interested in pdf.
> for now day,s she is more intersted in selfi......................



NIce selfie..!!


----------



## bdslph

masud said:


> yeaaa......... i like her compare to khalida. but that does not mean i am awamilig supporter. i only vote 2 time, ones khalida and ones hasina. now i decided to vote khalida again (reason TOO MUCH VIOLANCE OF SATTRO-LIG SHIT)............



i never did it


----------



## masud

bdslph said:


> i never did it


what you did not........?


----------



## bdslph

masud said:


> what you did not........?



sorry going off topic again 

i never voted i meant


----------



## masud

bdslph said:


> sorry going off topic again
> 
> i never voted i meant


it,s ok............


----------



## masud

chittagong hill area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

*২০০১ সালের বাংলাদেশ ভারত সীমান্ত যুদ্ধ;*
*
























*


----------



## masud




----------



## mb444

Well it has been claimed by BDMilitary.com who are sometimes known to be wildly inaccurate..... However to be fair to them they have broken one or two stories which although sounded far fetched actually materialised.....


It may be true..... BA recently bought some multi role Helios from Russia ..... Given possible disquiet across the eastern regions of the country it is very possible this purchase has been made. One suspect it would be from Russia spec'd for coin-op.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

mb444 said:


> Well it has been claimed by BDMilitary.com who are sometimes known to be wildly inaccurate..... However to be fair to them they have broken one or two stories which although sounded far fetched actually materialised.....
> 
> 
> It may be true..... BA recently bought some multi role Helios from Russia ..... Given possible disquiet across the eastern regions of the country it is very possible this purchase has been made. One suspect it would be from Russia spec'd for coin-op.



Pakistan has recently bought Z-10 COIN/attack helos from China to start replacing their AH-1 Cobras.

It is perfectly reasonable to have the Bangladesh Army induct these - considering past record of commonality with the Pakistani Army. 

Chinese Thunderbolts replace American Cobras: New Z-10 Attack Helicopters for Pakistan | Popular Science


----------



## bdslph

Bangladesh can buy from China i think it will be cheaper like the Z10 and Z19E 
if from Russia Mi35M Mi28 
ka 52 is expensive


----------



## masud

gyes it,s ARMY threads.............


----------



## Nabil365

masud said:


> gyes it,s ARMY threads.............


Army does not need heli???


----------



## masud

Nabil365 said:


> Army does not need heli???


definetly it need. but without BD MILITRY site i don,t know any source that saying we are intersted in attack helo. but our air force use mi-17sh as attack helo role and 5 more Mi-171sh were ordered in April 2014. before we going to buy saperat attack helo we should equip our army air defence weapons first. (army,s own air defence sam system)


----------



## Nabil365

Is Bangladesh army trained in jungle warfare?


----------



## masud

Nabil365 said:


> Is Bangladesh army trained in jungle warfare?


yes and you should also know that jungle warfare is the speacility of our army..................


----------



## Nabil365

masud said:


> yes and you should also know that jungle warfare is the speacility of our army..................


All I hear is Myanmar army is better than us in jungle warfare and our army is not very good in it?


----------



## masud

Nabil365 said:


> All I hear is Myanmar army is better than us in jungle warfare and our army is not very good in it?


Our enemy is more powerfull then us ( our army,s training is based on it, we naver under-estimate our oponent)
may be Myanmar army is better than us or may be not................ in war time we will see who is batter then whom.


----------



## Nabil365

masud said:


> Our enemy is more powerfull then us ( our army,s training is based on it, we naver under-estimate our oponent)
> may be Myanmar army is better than us or may be not................ in war time we will see who is batter then whom.


True indeed...


----------



## bdslph

Nabil365 said:


> All I hear is Myanmar army is better than us in jungle warfare and our army is not very good in it?



we can all say like that but if there is a war we will know more
and never underestimate ur enemies even i f itis burma


----------



## monitor

Ankara based simulation system company Simsoft has contracted on 16 September to provide full simulations for Armored Vehicles in Bangladesh Army. 


Contract probably includes 

1. Otokar Cobra 
2. BTR-82/BTR-82A 8x8 vehicles 

And may include MBT of inventory. 
Simsoft has been established on 17 March 2006 by a group of doctoral students and instructors to work on computer games and simulation systems areas. 
Simsoft Bilgisayar Teknolojileri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Bangladesh uses Tavor rifle?


----------



## BDforever

Nilgiri said:


> Bangladesh uses Tavor rifle?


no, they used during joint exercise with India


----------



## Nilgiri

Ah ok cool. Bangladesh should open relations with Israel and get Israeli hardware directly imho.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

masud said:


> *২০০১ সালের বাংলাদেশ ভারত সীমান্ত যুদ্ধ;*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




60s?



Bilal9 said:


> Pakistan has recently bought Z-10 COIN/attack helos from China to start replacing their AH-1 Cobras.
> 
> It is perfectly reasonable to have the Bangladesh Army induct these - considering past record of commonality with the Pakistani Army.
> 
> Chinese Thunderbolts replace American Cobras: New Z-10 Attack Helicopters for Pakistan | Popular Science



Pak has bought Vipers aswell as mi35Es.. other gunships include Fennecs n 55+ Cobras...

You shouldnt compare bangladeshi army with PA:
Pakistan Military Multimedia | Page 299


----------



## BDforever

Nilgiri said:


> Ah ok cool. Bangladesh should open relations with Israel and get Israeli hardware directly imho.


no


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> no



Why? you are a secular country... that loves india lol


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Why? you are a secular country... that loves india lol


don't be dramatic


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> don't be dramatic



realistic... a country that doesnt care about muslims of iok or its own blood brothers in myanmar cares more about palestine..


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> realistic... a country that doesnt care about muslims of iok or its own blood brothers in myanmar cares more about palestine..


u mean muslim ummah love ?  that does not exist in the world


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> u mean muslim ummah love ?  that does not exist in the world



isnt that what i just said? 

Than why cry about israel? they stole your fish ?


----------



## Nilgiri

I guess Bangladesh does not want to lose Arab economic support.

Besides anything essential that Bangladesh wants from Israel, it can probably get:

Bangladesh to deploy Israeli mass wiretapping system | The Electronic Intifada


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> isnt that what i just said?
> 
> or do you suck upto palestine...


it is ur ummah brother Arabs sucking you up


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> it is ur ummah brother Arabs sucking you up






Nilgiri said:


> Ah ok cool. Bangladesh should open relations with Israel and get Israeli hardware directly imho.





BDforever said:


> no



 fkin ironic..


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> fkin ironic..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> View attachment 262885



your arab bf..


----------



## masud

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 60s?


2001 Bangladeshi-Indian border skirmish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

An Unmanned Ground Vehicle (UGV) - Bomb Disposal Robot of Bangladesh Army was introduced in Military Hardware Exhibition - 2015
.
Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology(BUET) & Military Institute of Science and Technology(MIST) have jointly developed this Unmanned Ground Vehicle as a Bomb Disposal Robot for Bangladesh Army's Explosive Ordnance Disposal unit.
.
These UGVs will be used in High risk situation for Bomb Disposal Unit to avoid any human casualty. ...

See More



I went there but i didn't noticed it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

monitor said:


> An Unmanned Ground Vehicle (UGV) - Bomb Disposal Robot of Bangladesh Army was introduced in Military Hardware Exhibition - 2015
> .
> Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology(BUET) & Military Institute of Science and Technology(MIST) have jointly developed this Unmanned Ground Vehicle as a Bomb Disposal Robot for Bangladesh Army's Explosive Ordnance Disposal unit.
> .
> These UGVs will be used in High risk situation for Bomb Disposal Unit to avoid any human casualty. ...
> 
> See More
> 
> 
> 
> I went there but i didn't noticed it


next step we should go for indiginious combot robot...................


----------



## bdslph

masud said:


> next step we should go for indiginious combot robot...................



better We get it ffrom RUssia they are having a lot of Unmanned project right now


----------



## Saiful Islam

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> realistic... a country that doesnt care about muslims of iok or its own blood brothers in myanmar cares more about palestine..



Since the day we got independence the Bangladeshi passport dedicated a page to clearly outline that we cannot enter Israel. The Palestinian issue is a humanitarian crisis as different faiths (ultra orthodox Jews) are victims. And the Kashmir issue is being neglected by most if not all Muslim countries, but I know there are rallies in BD for Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Polaris ATV : 





Bangladesh army recent;y brought this for para commando from US

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

Female officers of the Bangladesh army paid a visit to Schofield Barracks, Hawaii Oct. 22. This visit was to provide a better understanding of what the 25th Infantry Division ‘s role in the Pacific Command area of responsibility and U.S. Army female officer success and capabilities.
25th Infantry Division


----------



## masud

bdslph said:


> better We get it ffrom RUssia they are having a lot of Unmanned project right now



no, indiginious development is batter then just buying............


----------



## Nabil365

masud said:


> no, indiginious development is batter then just buying............


We need funds to develop it indiginiously and might cost a lot of money$$$


----------



## masud

Nabil365 said:


> We need funds to develop it indiginiously and might cost a lot of money$$$



every development now day,s can be usefull in multipurposs way, like both civilien market & militry use. you may not know but buet can develop a vast array of robot tech.
most of science and technology university can be use to develop militry-grad platfrom. example.......one platfrom what can carry machine gun to use in militry that same platfrom can be use as a fire distingious platfrom too.
simple buying is not an option................


----------



## Bilal9

bongbang said:


> Female officers of the Bangladesh army paid a visit to Schofield Barracks, Hawaii Oct. 22. This visit was to provide a better understanding of what the 25th Infantry Division ‘s role in the Pacific Command area of responsibility and U.S. Army female officer success and capabilities.
> 25th Infantry Division

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nabil365

masud said:


> every development now day,s can be usefull in multipurposs way, like both civilien market & militry use. you may not know but buet can develop a vast array of robot tech.
> most of science and technology university can be use to develop militry-grad platfrom. example.......one platfrom what can carry machine gun to use in militry that same platfrom can be use as a fire distingious platfrom too.
> simple buying is not an option................


First of all we don't have funds to buy this high tech drones and our country also dont have the technology to build it.May be in the next twenty year...


----------



## masud

Nabil365 said:


> First of all we don't have funds to buy this high tech drones and our country also dont have the technology to build it.May be in the next twenty year...



how you became so sure? if i say you that our air force alrady in a prosses with china to aquire dron possible 2 veson then what your reaction?


----------



## django

Bilal9 said:


>


The bengali chick with the gigs isn't bad looking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

django said:


> The bengali chick with the gigs isn't bad looking



Yeah I think the odds of finding cute chicks in the Army aren't too hopeful. This one is hardly a five by my blatant misogynist rating system. 

Really cute chicks usually get picked off early and go into modeling or they become someone's trophy wife. 

Unless of course - if the cute chick has brains and want to do something independently with their own lives, like a career, which requires education. Then they could enroll into the NCO program or go into a nursing career.

This is happening more often these days because of higher literacy rate among women.



masud said:


> how you became so sure? if i say you that our air force alrady in a prosses with china to aquire dron possible 2 veson then what your reaction?



Buying or building drones is not an impossible or tough thing.

They have to be a lot tougher/larger and/or survivable than your regular Radio Control toys (longer range radio plus more sophisticated sensors and transmitters). And the electronics has to be jamming-resistant.

This is an RQ-11 Raven for reconnaissance.

It's one of the smaller drones and is based on a proven R/C aircraft design.






Here is a rough sizing comparison...note where the RQ-11 Raven is and note the size of the human.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Bilal9 said:


> Yeah I think the odds of finding cute chicks in the Army aren't too hopeful. This one is hardly a five by my blatant misogynist rating system.
> 
> Really cute chicks usually get picked off early and go into modeling or they become someone's trophy wife.
> 
> Unless of course - if the cute chick has brains and want to do something independently with their own lives, like a career, which requires education. Then they could enroll into the NCO program or go into a nursing career.
> 
> This is happening more often these days because of higher literacy rate among women.
> 
> 
> 
> Buying or building drones is not an impossible or tough thing.
> 
> They have to be a lot tougher/larger and/or survivable than your regular Radio Control toys (longer range radio plus more sophisticated sensors and transmitters). And the electronics has to be jamming-resistant.
> 
> This is an RQ-11 Raven for reconnaissance.
> 
> It's one of the smaller drones and is based on a proven R/C aircraft design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a rough sizing comparison...note where the RQ-11 is and note the size of the human.


She kind of reminds me of an Indian girl I used to be intimate with, sentimentally attractive I guess.


----------



## Bilal9

django said:


> She kind of reminds me of an Indian girl I used to be intimate with, sentimentally attractive I guess.



Guys tend to heavily underestimate themselves as far as what they 'can get'. Young women find out (maybe taught) from an early age how to 'handle' young men. Young men don't talk enough about this among themselves.

Some Helpful Rules (if you wish to take it - that is):

1. Don't express your love the first chance you get  (this is so obvious but few boys get it). Young women love a challenge. If you are so easy to get, there goes your chance. You aren't Mr. Right anymore.
2. Be non-committal, play hard to get. But keep your 'options' open.
3. Always (always!) remember there are millions of other fish in the sea. You are in demand too. You don't have to 'settle' for anything but the best - nevertheless be realistic.

Let's open a separate thread if you want to discuss these topics 



Bilal9 said:


> Yeah I think the odds of finding cute chicks in the Army aren't too hopeful. This one is hardly a five by my blatant misogynist rating system.
> 
> Really cute chicks usually get picked off early and go into modeling or they become someone's trophy wife.
> 
> Unless of course - if the cute chick has brains and want to do something independently with their own lives, like a career, which requires education. Then they could enroll into the NCO program or go into a nursing career.
> 
> This is happening more often these days because of higher literacy rate among women.
> 
> 
> 
> Buying or building drones is not an impossible or tough thing.
> 
> They have to be a lot tougher/larger and/or survivable than your regular Radio Control toys (longer range radio plus more sophisticated sensors and transmitters). And the electronics has to be jamming-resistant.
> 
> This is an RQ-11 Raven for reconnaissance.
> 
> It's one of the smaller drones and is based on a proven R/C aircraft design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a rough sizing comparison...note where the RQ-11 Raven is and note the size of the human.



*RQ-7 Shadow UAV- Pre-Checks, Catching & Launching*

*



*


----------



## Zibago

Bilal9 said:


> 1. Don't express your love the first chance you get  (this is so obvious but few boys get it). Young women love a challenge. If you are so easy to get, there goes your chance. You aren't Mr. Right anymore.


Yep, first you have to become her friend and after that you gotta navigate your way out of this friend zone by understanding her psychology and reacting accordingly


----------



## Bilal9

fakhre mirpur said:


> Yep, first you have to become her friend and after that you gotta navigate your way out of this friend zone by understanding her psychology and reacting accordingly



Very good!

The navigation has to proceed according to her 'taste' and 'comfort level'.

Most important principles:

1) Tell her what she wants to hear
2) Show her (of yourself) what she likes to see - meaning be presentable and cool...
3) Be likable, charming, approachable and funny (but not a clown) - very important
*4) Once in a while do something super cool for her (which *she* thinks is cool) - examples: sending cards, flowers but in unique and imaginative ways. Arranging a candle-lit dinner at one of her favorite eateries with personal touches and themes close to *her* liking. This 'queen treatment' comes in a later stage though....*

Do all this, without,

1) Being overbearing/annoying
2) Being blatantly obvious (like you're trying too hard at an early stage). This will put women off. Go slow.
3) Maintain an aura that you're in demand (very important) - never let your guard down, never let people tread over you in front of her.

The final objective is to,

1) 'Seal' the deal, texting->coffee->Panipuri->Dinner->??
2) But doing it in a manner that is acceptable to *her*
3) All the steps in #1 may take more than a couple of years, you decide if she's worth the wait.
4) Courtship is where 90% of the fun is - that is if you really like her...

Remember - a young woman wants you as much as you do, but because of South Asian society - she will never be public with it. Let things flow naturally, go with *her* pace.

Next - a lesson for women!

That is if there are women in PDF


----------



## Zibago

Bilal9 said:


> Very good!
> 
> The navigation has to proceed according to her 'taste' and 'comfort level'.
> 
> Most important principles:
> 
> 1) Tell her what she wants to hear
> 2) Show her (of yourself) what she likes to see - meaning be presentable and cool...
> 3) Be likable, charming, approachable and funny (but not a clown) - very important
> 
> Do all this, without,
> 
> 1) Being overbearing/annoying
> 2) Being blatantly obvious (like you're trying too hard)
> 3) Maintain an aura that you're in demand (very important) - never let your guard down, never let people tread over you in front of her.
> 
> The final objective is to,
> 
> 1) 'Seal' the deal, texting->coffee->Panipuri->Dinner->??
> 2) But doing it in a manner that is acceptable to *her*
> 3) All the steps in #1 may take more than a couple of years, you decide if she's worth the wait.


Telling her what she wants to hear hell yeah buddy you definately know the drill


After getting what you desire you have the option of leaving and moving to a new prey 

They dont always take years sometimes they happen in a really short time span


----------



## Bilal9

fakhre mirpur said:


> Telling her what she wants to hear hell yeah buddy you definately know the drill
> 
> 
> After getting what you desire you have the option of leaving and moving to a new prey
> 
> They dont always take years sometimes they happen in a really short time span



Well if you can swing it why not  

I swear the two of us have become 'Team Tharki' - we should open a separate thread on this topic - I'm sure there will be plenty of takers here asking for advice...heh heh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Bilal9 said:


> Well if you can swing it why not


Baby youre the one par allowed to hain na chaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

@Bilal9 @django @fakhre mirpur,Can you people get a different thread please,may be try one of those threads where we post women's pics??!! It's an sticky thread,try to be on topic!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DARPA-funded Robotic dog and horse for army use. The US is way ahead of everyone else in this area. Only the Japanese are anywhere close.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzH64_7SM4I

www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtU9p1VYtcQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Bilal9 said:


> Guys tend to heavily underestimate themselves as far as what they 'can get'. Young women find out (maybe taught) from an early age how to 'handle' young men. Young men don't talk enough about this among themselves.
> 
> Some Helpful Rules (if you wish to take it - that is):
> 
> 1. Don't express your love the first chance you get  (this is so obvious but few boys get it). Young women love a challenge. If you are so easy to get, there goes your chance. You aren't Mr. Right anymore.
> 2. Be non-committal, play hard to get. But keep your 'options' open.
> 3. Always (always!) remember there are millions of other fish in the sea. You are in demand too. You don't have to 'settle' for anything but the best - nevertheless be realistic.
> 
> Let's open a separate thread if you want to discuss these topics
> 
> 
> 
> *RQ-7 Shadow UAV- Pre-Checks, Catching & Launching*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude I have no problem in that department, have been married twice and had plenty of girlfriends, like i saidn she reminds me of an indian girlfreind , more pics of her.


----------



## django

Khan saheb said:


> @Bilal9 @django @fakhre mirpur,Can you people get a different thread please,may be try one of those threads where we post women's pics??!! It's an sticky thread,try to be on topic!!!!!!


noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> DARPA-funded Robotic dog and horse for army use. The US is way ahead of everyone else in this area. Only the Japanese are anywhere close.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzH64_7SM4I
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtU9p1VYtcQ



Robots and unmanned platforms are the future of battlefield.We should really start R&D on this.We have enough genius brains,what we now need is vision and Policy.


----------



## Arthur

I have been hearing that BA's 902 Heavy Workshop has Upgrade few of the very first Type 59 into Type 59BD this year.can anyone confirm it?


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> I have been hearing that BA's 902 Heavy Workshop has Upgrade few of the very first Type 59 into Type 59BD this year.can anyone confirm it?


well i got the same news, about 170 units.

@Khan saheb brother , just got this:
"Hasina said upgrading of the 174 T-59 tanks was also underway."
source: Prime Minister Hasina expects greater involvement of army in development efforts - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> well i got the same news, about 170 units.
> 
> @Khan saheb brother , just got this:
> "Hasina said upgrading of the 174 T-59 tanks was also underway."
> source: Prime Minister Hasina expects greater involvement of army in development efforts -
> bdnews24.com



Few units are out for field test,so I have heard.If true they will be tested in Comilla or Chittagong field firing range.And would also be in operational with Comilla 33rd Infantry Division.But I think Ramu will see a new armor brigade operating Type 59BD.

But 174 units are too small number.We will need more new generation tanks to replace the obsolete Type tanks.Remember we have raised two new divisions (Ramu & Khulna),means we have to actually raise two more armor brigades and associated Mechanized Units.

Bd should go for some light and amphibious tanks.What do you think? @BDforever


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> Few units are out for field test,so I have heard.If true they will be tested in Comilla or Chittagong field firing range.And would also be in operational with Comilla 33rd Infantry Division.But I think Ramu will see a new armor brigade operating Type 59BD.
> 
> But 174 units are too small number.We will need more new generation tanks to replace the obsolete Type tanks.Remember we have raised two new divisions (Ramu & Khulna),means we have to actually raise two more armor brigades and associated Mechanized Units.
> 
> Bd should go for some light and amphibious tanks.What do you think? @BDforever


1. the existing units (around 250) will be upgraded into Type59BD + around 300 more units of Type59G will be purchased and upgraded into Type59BD.
2. Amphibious tanks yet to be come in light in the world lol


----------



## mb444

BDforever said:


> 1. the existing units (around 250) will be upgraded into Type59BD + around 300 more units of Type59G will be purchased and upgraded into Type59BD.
> 2. Amphibious tanks yet to be come in light in the world lol




What would be the cost 300 tanks and future upgrade


----------



## BDforever

mb444 said:


> What would be the cost 300 tanks and future upgrade


$3.5-$4 million each so probably $1.2 billion max


----------



## mb444

That's a lot of money..... Where is acquisition of tanks in terms of priority over potent planes for BAF or subs for BN


----------



## BDforever

mb444 said:


> That's a lot of money..... Where is acquisition of tanks in terms of priority over potent planes for BAF or subs for BN


different budget. BD arrmed forces have big long-term plan. 
about $25 billion defence purchase budget for next 15-17 years


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> 1. the existing units (around 250) will be upgraded into Type59BD + around 300 more units of Type59G will be purchased and upgraded into Type59BD.
> 2. Amphibious tanks yet to be come in light in the world lol



1.So,Almost 550 units.
2.I meant Light tank like Scorepeon and amphibious tank like type 63.lol. 




BDforever said:


> $3.5-$4 million each so probably $1.2 billion max



2 million each with upgrade at max.Bd bought MBT2000 in $4 million each.Most of those tanks will be coming at a token price from friendly nations.Anyway it's an stupid idea to buy old junk.Junk is still a junk,no matter how much paint or decoration you put on them.


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> 1.So,Almost 550 units.
> 2.I meant Light tank like Scorepeon and amphibious tank like type 63.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 million each with upgrade at max.Bd bought MBT2000 in $4 million each.Most of those tanks will be coming at a token price from friendly nations.Anyway it's an stupid idea to buy old junk.Junk is still a junk,no matter how much paint or decoration you put on them.


1. no need of another category of tank, I vote for ATOM IFV 
2. MBT2000 cost around $3.5 million. no junk will be bought. Type59G new varient but BD wants to upgrade it further.
Will be cost around $3.5 million most probably in total per tank
btw T-14 tank also in the card (cost around $3.7 million)


----------



## asad71

Tanks like subs and fighter aircraft, are offensive eqpt. It is not money that is a constrain, given our small requirement. The hindrance is political where the current BAL/SHW govt cannot afford to offend their master.


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> 1. no need of another category of tank, I vote for ATOM IFV
> 2. MBT2000 cost around $3.5 million. no junk will be bought. Type59G new varient but BD wants to upgrade it further.
> Will be cost around $3.5 million most probably in total per tank
> btw T-14 tank also in the card (cost around $3.7 million)



1.BD already choosed Lazar.Discussion was on the table,then no news. I would like to see ATOM!May be Russia will give us assembly and Overhauling right,like they did with BTR80? But I don't think BD will go for IFV so fast.There is plenty of BTR in surplus from UN missions.They will run out the existing number first. And with 300 BTR 82's on order under TOT.
They won't sell us T-14 this soon,if they do the price will be higher.And we don't need them,they are unsuitable for our strategy.We want deterrence not offense. 

2.Sorry,my bad. But as far as i know they were $4million each,and the money were paid form Disaster management Bureau's fund.Only 1-2 month before Rana Plaza Tragedy. 

3.Type 59G isn't new production. They are the Chinese upgrade for existing Type 59 fleet up to Type 99G standard.This variant will be little tweaked according to BD's need and will be designated Type 59BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> 1.BD already choosed Lazar.Discussion was on the table,then no news. I would like to see ATOM!May be Russia will give us assembly and Overhauling right,like they did with BTR80? But I don't think BD will go for IFV so fast.There is plenty of BTR in surplus from UN missions.They will run out the existing number first. And with 300 BTR 82's on order under TOT.
> They won't sell us T-14 this soon,if they do the price will be higher.And we don't need them,they are unsuitable for our strategy.We want deterrence not offense.
> 
> 2.Sorry,my bad. But as far as i know they were $4million each,and the money were paid form Disaster management Bureau's fund.Only 1-2 month before Rana Plaza Tragedy.
> 
> 3.Type 59G isn't new production. They are the Chinese upgrade for existing Type 59 fleet up to Type 99G standard.This variant will be little tweaked according to BD's need and will be designated Type 59BD.


1. Lasar is MRAP , different platform, BTR-82A also different platform- armored personal carrier.
2. T-14 is already in export offer. 
3. That is Type59D not Type59G


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> 1. Lasar is MRAP , different platform, BTR-82A also different platform- armored personal carrier.
> 2. T-14 is already in export offer.
> 3. That is Type59D not Type59G



1.Sorry my bad again.Anyway.

2.Price will be higher.$3.5 is the price for Russian Army.Now you don't expect them to sell you with that much discount?? And the weight is what 48-50 tons? It was a great reason BA decided to upgrade their junk Type 59 and 69's.

3.Brother,the production had stopped in '85 with nearly 10,000 unit built.There are thousands in surplus storage. BD will buy them from surplus and then upgrade them to BD standard which is Type 99G standard.
Type 59 D was a upgrade version with a 105mm gun and night vision system.

These are very public information.


----------



## masud

Bilal9 said:


> Buying or building drones is not an impossible or tough thing.
> 
> They have to be a lot tougher/larger and/or survivable than your regular Radio Control toys (longer range radio plus more sophisticated sensors and transmitters). And the electronics has to be jamming-resistant.
> 
> This is an RQ-11 Raven for reconnaissance.
> 
> It's one of the smaller drones and is based on a proven R/C aircraft design.


i want to start indiginous development and building.the more we develop- the more we became self sufficent. example the differance betwen india and china.


----------



## stalintom

Big salute to Bangladesh Army


----------



## bongbang



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Avisheik

*President opens Army Data and Computerised War Game Centre *

President Abdul Hamid on Sunday inaugurated the Army Data Centre and Computerised War Game Centre at Dhaka Cantonment, which are expected to play an important role in achieving the 'Forces Goal' by 2030.The President first inaugurated the Army Data Centre. Director of IT Directorate Brig Gen Mohammad Omar Zahid briefed the President about different aspects of the Data Centre.Earlier, on his arrival at the Data Centre, the President was received by Chief of Army Staff General Abu Belal Muhammad Shafiul Huq. Later, Abdul Hamid inaugurated the Computerised War Game Centre. 

Acting GOC of ARTDOC Maj Gen Jahangir Kabir Talukder briefed the President about its aspects and strategies.Speaking on the occasion, the President said the inauguration of the Data Centre and the Computerised War Game Centre are two milestones when it comes to Bangladesh Army's technological advancement.

Hamid said, "The ability of taking flawless war strategies during the critical situation of a war is the reflection of professional efficiency of army commanders. And in the technology-based world, events are fast-changing and multi-dimensional ones."The President said any victory and defeat or any success and failure largely depends on taking timely and right decisions and formulating plans. "So, it's urgent to combine the technology-based operational assessment with the real experience and knowledge in drafting plans and taking decision."He said the role of technology-based Computerised War Game Centre and timely simulation system is important for development and contingency planning by brigade and division level commanders. "I think the induction of the war game centre in the army is a big advancement for enhancing the professional efficiency."The President observed that the induction of Army Data Centre is a unique example that Bangladesh Army is no longer lagging behind in using technology keeping pace with globalisation.

President opens Army Data and Computerised War Game Centre - The New Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeslieEngel

I do respect all the member in the army. Hats off..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

LeslieEngel said:


> I do respect all the member in the army. Hats off..


----------



## Nabil365

We should go for some
thing like this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Nabil365 said:


> We should go for some
> thing like this...


----------



## bongbang




----------



## Avisheik

> *3 UN peacekeepers of Bangladesh Army sustain injuries in Mali mortar attack*
> 
> Three UN peacekeepers of Bangladesh Army have sustained minor injuries in a mortar attack by rebels in Mali.
> After taking primary treatment, two of them resumed their duties, said a press release of Inter Service Public Relations (ISPR) yesterday.
> The other person was out of danger, it added.
> 
> *3 UN peacekeepers of Bangladesh Army sustain injuries in Mali mortar attack | The Daily Star*






> *1 dies, 3 injured as shell explodes during army drill in Cox’s Bazar*
> 
> The incident occurred when the training session in the hill tracts of the Upazila’s Monkhali area was underway on Saturday evening, Ramu Cantonment chief Brig Gen Golam Faruk told bdnews24.com.
> 
> “The blast took place around 7:30pm when the troopers were loading a shell in an anti-aircraft gun.”
> 
> Faruk said the deceased was identified as Sepoy Ibrahim Khalil Ripon, 31, and the injured were Lance Corporal Rasel Habib, Sergeant ‘Humayun’ and Sepoy Habibur Rahman.
> 
> He added that all the victims were stationed at Ramu Cantonment before the accident.
> 
> The explosion killed Ripon on the spot, he said. The three others were rushed to Cox’s Bazar Hospital.
> 
> The injured were later airlifted to Dhaka’s Combined Military Hospital by helicopter, the army official added.
> 
> Cox’s Bazar Sadar Hospital’s duty doctor Wahiduzzaman Murad told bdnews24.com that Habib’s condition was critical.
> 
> Ripon’s body has been kept at the hospital for autopsy, said Brig Gen Faruk.
> 
> 1 dies, 3 injured as shell explodes during army drill in Cox’s Bazar -
> bdnews24.com


----------



## Avisheik

We still have batmans in the army? How are we supposed to modernize our force with these kinds of practices still being prevalent.


----------



## BDforever

Avisheik said:


> View attachment 276355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have batmans in the army? How are we supposed to modernize our force with these kinds of practices still being prevalent.


what is batman allowance ?


----------



## Avisheik

BDforever said:


> what is batman allowance ?




Kinda like a personal servant to a higher ranking officer. Basically in subcontinent context, soldiers who clean and cooks and does the household chores for the officer and his family aka kajer chele with a rank. Personally to me, it is a huge dent in the professionalism of a army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Nilgiri said:


>



If i am not wrong the guy got jailed for theft and drug charges

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Avisheik said:


> If i am not wrong the guy got jailed for theft and drug charges

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Khan saheb said:


> 1.BD already choosed Lazar.


When?


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> When?


brother you are back ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


>



LOL 

Don't be dissing Charlie, he has a habit of coming back from the dead....

Anyways sorry for the OT post. Back to our regular programming...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

Bangladesh Victory Day 2015 Military Parade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

T-55 said:


> Bangladesh Victory Day 2015 Military Parade



@BDforever 

Bhai check out the new camo for Type 69 at 31.10! That looks nice I must say....the old retro feel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

bigbossman said:


>



Super ugly camo..
What happened to our green shiit


----------



## Aung Zaya

bigbossman said:


>



the same with last year..? any improvement..?


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> the same with last year..? any improvement..?


means ?


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> means ?



any improvement in Equipment of Troops.. such as vest or rifle..?


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> any improvement in Equipment of Troops.. such as vest or rifle..?


vest no, rifle don't need


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> vest no, rifle don't need


..????? same with last year..?


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> ..?????


same vest and no need to change rifle now, excellent improved one


----------



## neolithic

*Army personnel setting up a temporary bridge over the Turag river in Tongi for Ijtema congregation devotees (7 January, 2015) :




870 × 488 pixels

*
Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

Aung Zaya said:


> the same with last year..? any improvement..?


you should check the bangladesh air force thread there you will fiend your ans.................


----------



## Aung Zaya

masud said:


> you should check the bangladesh air force thread there you will fiend your ans.................



i just means the equipments of troops in that pic..  i already known BD got Yak-130s and some coppers..


----------



## masud

Aung Zaya said:


> i just means the equipments of troops in that pic..  i already known BD got Yak-130s and some coppers..


NO NEW EQUIPMENT FOR ARMY AND THAT SUCKS,S.................
but i think something deployed or added TALECOMONICATION equipment.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

Bilal9 said:


> Recent ordnance exhibition of common military items (most locally made or assembled) at the National Parade Grounds.




This exhibition occurred on 22nd to 31st March, 2015.


----------



## Aung Zaya

masud said:


> NO NEW EQUIPMENT FOR ARMY AND THAT SUCKS,S.................
> but i think something deployed or added TALECOMONICATION equipment.......................
> View attachment 281083
> View attachment 281084



what's that..? i didn't see clearly..


----------



## masud

Aung Zaya said:


> what's that..? i didn't see clearly..


IT,S look like a big folding monitor/projector screen...........................


----------



## Aung Zaya

masud said:


> IT,S look like a big folding monitor/projector screen...........................



LOL.. it's a LCD or LED screen behind the roofless truck.. isn't it..? may be to live ur victory day ceremony in bigger screen


----------



## masud

Aung Zaya said:


> LOL.. it's a LCD or LED screen behind the roofless truck.. isn't it..? may be to live ur victory day ceremony in bigger screen


can you see it now ? i cut it from video..........


----------



## Nilgiri

masud said:


> can you see it now ? i cut it from video..........
> View attachment 281346
> View attachment 281352
> View attachment 281347


----------



## masud

Nilgiri said:


>


i don,t understand your question?


----------



## Nilgiri

masud said:


> i don,t understand your question?



Nothin really , just what the hell is that thing supposed to be?


----------



## masud

Nilgiri said:


> Nothin really , just what the hell is that thing supposed to be?


ok........., how about this type of system........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

masud said:


> ok........., how about this type of system........



And you put it on some cheap *** truck? j/k


----------



## masud

Nilgiri said:


> And you put it on some cheap *** truck? j/k


we make it road mobile..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

masud said:


> we make it road mobile..........



Isn't an inflatable raft a better idea since its Bangladesh


----------



## masud

Nilgiri said:


> Isn't an inflatable raft a better idea since its Bangladesh


By continious moveing on the road/ off road it will make very hard for enemy to pin point the exact location of comand center/ signal emiter. it,s also a very common army track so it made even more easy for signal crops for load or un-load the equipment..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

masud said:


> By continious moveing on the road/ off road it will make very hard to pin point the exact location of comand center/ signal emiter. it,s also a very common army track so it made even more easy for signal crops for load or un-load the equipment..........



Yes I worked with SatCom systems some years back for a company called L3 designing some modules for Canada's C4I.

I'm just pulling your leg .


----------



## masud

Nilgiri said:


> Yes I worked with SatCom systems some years back for a company called L3 designing some modules for Canada's C4I.
> 
> I'm just pulling your leg .


and i am just time passing with you.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Big supporter of hindus naming muslim names on weapon i do not understand


----------



## Nabil365

Lecia VECTOR 21 LASER range finder used by Bangladesh Army.
.
VECTOR 21 is a true binocular rangefinder with outstanding day optics, an integrated 3-dimensional 360° digital compass, and a precise Class I eye-safe laser rangefinder. The VECTOR 21 increases the range for distance measurements up to 12 km. It also has a 1550 nm laser invisible to image intensification devices - providing an added level of security. 
Plus Binocular enhancer increases the magnification by 40% to 10x with a 25% gain in distance measurement, Communication with widely-used GPS receivers, Fall-of-shot software, Data Recall software, Bluetooth & Night vision.


----------



## Nilgiri

Nabil365 said:


> Lecia VECTOR 21 LASER range finder used by Bangladesh Army.
> .
> VECTOR 21 is a true binocular rangefinder with outstanding day optics, an integrated 3-dimensional 360° digital compass, and a precise Class I eye-safe laser rangefinder. The VECTOR 21 increases the range for distance measurements up to 12 km. It also has a 1550 nm laser invisible to image intensification devices - providing an added level of security.
> Plus Binocular enhancer increases the magnification by 40% to 10x with a 25% gain in distance measurement, Communication with widely-used GPS receivers, Fall-of-shot software, Data Recall software, Bluetooth & Night vision.
> View attachment 281410
> View attachment 281411
> View attachment 281412



Leica.


----------



## Nabil365

Nilgiri said:


> Leica.


Haha,nice one mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Nabil365 said:


> Haha,nice one mate



It brings back childhood memories of my dads most prized possession - his Leica M6.


----------



## BDforever

As there is no Police thread, i post here...

our Airport Armed Police Battalion, an elite unit of Bangladesh Police are holding Brazilian made Taurus SMT 9 C Sub-Machine Gun.
.





2 female operatives from Bangladesh Police's Airport Armed Police Battalion are holding Brazilian made Taurus SMT 9 C Sub-Machine Gun in front of Terminal-2 of Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport, Dhaka.




.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bongbang

BDforever said:


> As there is no Police thread, i post here...
> 
> our Airport Armed Police Battalion, an elite unit of Bangladesh Police are holding Brazilian made Taurus SMT 9 C Sub-Machine Gun.
> .
> View attachment 282012
> 
> 2 female operatives from Bangladesh Police's Airport Armed Police Battalion are holding Brazilian made Taurus SMT 9 C Sub-Machine Gun in front of Terminal-2 of Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport, Dhaka.
> View attachment 282014
> 
> .



Bro post in the BD Police most technically advanced in SA thread.
And I hope to see a sticky paramilitary and other armed forces thread combined like BD army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

bongbang said:


> Bro post in the BD Police most technically advanced in SA thread.
> And I hope to see a sticky paramilitary and other armed forces thread combined like BD army.


bring up that thread, then i can post


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Military Academy





Bangladesh Army Nora B-52 Firing





Bangladesh Army MBT-2000

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud

is this two unifrom is same or different? 











@proka89 brother can you post some of serbien modern army unifrom. i saw some of your jungle unifrom but don,t fiend the thread. can you tag the thread somethinh like "world army combat uniform" because our army uniform look,s very old to me..........


----------



## Zarvan

Any plans to get more Tanks ? Also what about APC and Artillery ?


----------



## Aung Zaya

masud said:


> is this two unifrom is same or different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @proka89 brother can you post some of serbien modern army unifrom. i saw some of your jungle unifrom but don,t fiend the thread. can you tag the thread somethinh like "world army combat uniform" because our army uniform look,s very old to me..........



the difference between this 2 infantry units..?


----------



## masud

Aung Zaya said:


> the difference between this 2 infantry units..?


nothing, top photo is modernized (2014) one of the below(2000) one.



Zarvan said:


> Any plans to get more Tanks ? Also what about APC and Artillery ?


tank = probable yes. army is not happy about the performanance of mbt-2000.
apc = btr 80/ btr 82 alrady order and army interested on serbien lazar apc.
artillery = army like Nora B-52 and order more 12 unit.


----------



## Nike

Hmm Indonesia can offered several body molay armor rig vest and other combat gear, produced by several private companies in Indonesia. The model is simple, but effective to be used in Urban and Jungle environment





regular Para Command unit rig vest body armor





SAKTI, individu combat and tactical communication gear developed for Indonesian Army Airborne infantry units






this is new model, being proposed to equip all of the standard infantry regiment in Indonesia army

For the Police combat gear, Indonesia also made their own equipment at home

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud

i saw this dress in facebook, can some one idendify what type uniform of this. look,s grat to me.........







madokafc said:


> Hmm Indonesia can offered several body molay armor rig vest and other combat gear, produced by several private companies in Indonesia. The model is simple, but effective to be used in Urban and Jungle environment
> 
> View attachment 283182
> 
> regular Para Command unit rig vest body armor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAKTI, individu combat and tactical communication gear developed for Indonesian Army Airborne infantry units
> 
> View attachment 283189
> 
> 
> this is new model, being proposed to equip all of the standard infantry regiment in Indonesia army
> 
> For the Police combat gear, Indonesia also made their own equipment at home


good development bro, at list looks batter then our uniform............


----------



## TopCat

madokafc said:


> Hmm Indonesia can offered several body molay armor rig vest and other combat gear, produced by several private companies in Indonesia. The model is simple, but effective to be used in Urban and Jungle environment
> 
> View attachment 283182
> 
> regular Para Command unit rig vest body armor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAKTI, individu combat and tactical communication gear developed for Indonesian Army Airborne infantry units
> 
> View attachment 283189
> 
> 
> this is new model, being proposed to equip all of the standard infantry regiment in Indonesia army
> 
> For the Police combat gear, Indonesia also made their own equipment at home



With respect to its size and economy, Indonesian army is quite weak compared to its SE neighbors. Any plan to massive improvement in near future?


----------



## Nike

iajdani said:


> With respect to its size and economy, Indonesian army is quite weak compared to its SE neighbors. Any plan to massive improvement in near future?





Indonesia armed forces strength is lies in Navy and massive logistical infrastructure within Armed forces units, a must for Islands countries like us.


Hmm about improvement for the army, we had several programme to increase C4ISR capabilities (like launching several satellite communication and observation units to be use for the armed forces and other gov.agencies) and expeditionary forces structure in Army units and formation of Armored Division which strength is lies in Leopard2 MBT Brigade unit and Marder IFV, along with the formation of several Para-raider (Air Cavalry Unit) brigade whose strength is lies in Mi-35 and Apache AH-64E Squadrons along with Mi-17 and Bell-412EP assault helicopter squadrons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> Hmm Indonesia can offered several body molay armor rig vest and other combat gear, produced by several private companies in Indonesia. The model is simple, but effective to be used in Urban and Jungle environment
> 
> View attachment 283182
> 
> regular Para Command unit rig vest body armor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAKTI, individu combat and tactical communication gear developed for Indonesian Army Airborne infantry units
> 
> View attachment 283189
> 
> 
> this is new model, being proposed to equip all of the standard infantry regiment in Indonesia army
> 
> For the Police combat gear, Indonesia also made their own equipment at home



we bought police Armour and equipment from Indonesia which is very good quality with suitable price tag.. 



iajdani said:


> With respect to its size and economy, Indonesian army is quite weak compared to its SE neighbors. Any plan to massive improvement in near future?


if u means comparing with small nations like Laos and Brunai.., yes...  Indonesia is quite strong among ASEAN Members.. they got excellent defense industries in the SE region which can produce military hardware and software indigenously... also always top list in every AARM..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Aung Zaya said:


> we bought police Armour and equipment from Indonesia which is very good quality with suitable price tag..
> 
> 
> if u means comparing with small nations like Laos and Brunai.., yes...  Indonesia is quite strong among ASEAN Members.. they got excellent defense industries in the SE region which can produce military hardware and software indigenously... also always top list in every AARM..



well actually we are quite peace loving Nation and never mean for arm races, but when we are provoked for good reasons you can expect we are more crazier than the Saudis in arms markets. 

As i had previously mentioned, Bangladesh and Myanmar can try to develop further military industrial cooperation with us, as we had several products to be offered for the three arm services.


----------



## masud

madokafc said:


> well actually we are quite peace loving Nation and never mean for arm races, but when we are provoked for good reasons you can expect we are more crazier than the Saudis in arms markets.
> 
> As i had previously mentioned, Bangladesh and Myanmar can try to develop further military industrial cooperation with us, as we had several products to be offered for the three arm services.


about indonisan army i have zero knowladge. is there any thread about your armed force in PDF where i can browse...............


----------



## Nike

masud said:


> about indonisan army i have zero knowladge. is there any thread about your armed force in PDF where i can browse...............



the thread is quite messed up as it is the only thread containing all of information about Indonesian Defense (including Police and other paramilitary units though)

Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 538


----------



## masud

madokafc said:


> the thread is quite messed up as it is the only thread containing all of information about Indonesian Defense (including Police and other paramilitary units though)
> 
> Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 538


thank,s ..........


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> we bought police Armour and equipment from Indonesia which is very good quality with suitable price tag..
> 
> 
> if u means comparing with small nations like Laos and Brunai.., yes...  Indonesia is quite strong among ASEAN Members.. they got excellent defense industries in the SE region which can produce military hardware and software indigenously... also always top list in every AARM..


But Singapore and Vietnam has better armed forces


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> But Singapore and Vietnam has better armed forces



u should check 1st the above link..?


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army will get 2 regiments of FM90 SAMs by 2016 
means total 6 batteries FM90 SAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jahidus2005

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Army will get 2 regiments of FM90 SAMs by 2016
> means total 6 batteries FM90 SAM




honestly i will suggest bangladesh just needs to buy more air defence system lyk s 300 or s 400 instead of planing to buy new air craft , since bangladesh never planing to attack anyone their main goal should be strength the air defense so incase god forbid anyone trying to attack can be retaliate


----------



## masud

jahidus2005 said:


> honestly i will suggest bangladesh just needs to buy more air defence system lyk s 300 or s 400 instead of planing to buy new air craft , since bangladesh never planing to attack anyone their main goal should be strength the air defense so incase god forbid anyone trying to attack can be retaliate


Brother it,s the best way to fight a war with "SWORD AND SHIELD" THAT MEANS in war time you should have OFFENCIVE WEAPONS AS WELL AS DEFENCIVE WEAPONS TOO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

(LY-80E Medium Range Surface-to-Air Missile System) has been published on Bangladesh Military Forces - BDMilitary.com


----------



## Nabil365



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## neolithic

*25 January photo showing security drill near Mirpur cricket stadium for ICC Under-19 World Cup 2016 :






*
Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

Nabil365 said:


> Myanmar might also buy JF-17 fighter jets.
> We are still hanging in the air for our su-30s


----------



## Nabil365

Bangladesh army officers inspecting the WS-32 GMLRS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

*Royal Thai Army wants peacekeeping training in Bangladesh*
*
Royal Thai Army wants to train its officers at the Bangladesh Institute of Peace Support Operation Training (BIPSOT) before deploying them to UN peacekeeping missions.
*
Commander-in-Chief of Royal Thai Army General Teerachai Nakwanich conveyed the interest when Bangladesh Ambassador in Bangkok Saida Muna Tasneem called on him on Monday. 

Nakwanich praised Bangladesh peacekeepers for their “professionalism and leadership” in UN Peacekeeping operations, the Bangladesh embassy said. 

The general reaffirmed the “excellent bonds” of diplomatic and defence cooperation between Bangladesh and Thailand even at regional and international forums, including OIC. 

Thailand is an observer at the OIC and cooperates with Bangladesh at the BIMSTEC, the embassy said.

Bangladesh and Thai army academies regularly exchange their cadets.

The ambassador put forward some proposals to further strengthen the relations between the two armies.

She invited Thai senior and mid-ranking army officers to participate in the courses of the National Defence College and Defence Services Command and Staff College of Bangladesh.

She also sought “short term” professional training and post-graduate courses for Bangladesh Army Medical Corps Personnel in Thai Universities.

The two sides also discussed creation of an annual consultation forum at the staff level between the two armies and periodic joint exercises of special and counter terrorism forces.

The ambassador extended an invitation to the Commander-in-Chief on behalf of the Bangladesh army chief to visit Dhaka later this year.

General Teerachai also briefed the ambassador about the political reforms undertaken in Thailand and thanked the government of Bangladesh for its continued support. 

The chief also updated the ambassador on the revised roadmap of Prime Minister Chan-o-Cha for general elections to restore democracy in Thailand, said an embassy statement.

Royal Thai Army wants peacekeeping training in Bangladesh - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Hipstar !! ★
.
Bangladesh Air Force's combat/transport CAS Helicopter Mil Mi-171sh is taking off for a routine flight sortie.
Bangladesh Air Force have about 30 × Mil-17 serise helicopters in it's inventory. And more 7 will join the fleet soon.
.
Photo © Shadman Al Samee
‪#‎Mi171sh‬ ‪#‎BAF‬
Shared by: Bangladesh Defence


----------



## Old School

I was wondering if someone would post something on the 2009 25 February Pilkhana massacre.


----------



## bongbang

*First female officer leads Bangladesh in UN mission *

Bangladesh army has deployed a contingent under the lead of a female officer for the first time ever in the UN peacekeeping mission in Ivory Coast.

A 56-member medical team of army left Dhaka by a UN flight from Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport on Saturday night, says a press release issued on Sunday by the Inter Service Public Relations Directorate (ISPR).

First in the history of Bangladesh Army, Colonel Dr Nazma Begum leads the team as a commander of 21 field ambulance, which assigned to provide medical support at Ivory Coast Level-2 Hospital. There are six female officers in the team.

Earlier, she had been working as assistant director of medical service at Bogra Cantonment.

Bangladesh Army under the UN peacekeeping mission has been working in Ivory Coast since 2004.

The army officials have won acclaim for best performance to check the pevailing conflict in the country, added the release.

- See more at: First female officer leads Bangladesh in UN mission | Dhaka Tribune


----------



## 592257001

Bangladesh Army trainees practicing with HJ-8 ATGM in China. Two HJ-73C launchers can be seen in the background

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

Three Nora B52 howitzers today in Montenegro, probably going to Bar harbor, and then to Bangladesh. The ones in Bangladesh are marked with M 0201, M0202, M0203... and you can see that one of these is marked with M 0217. So these are probably the last three from that 18 Nora B52 ordered by Bangladesh. M 0216, M 0217 and M 0218.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh Army plans to work under three corps.
.
The Bangladesh Army is planning to conduct its activities under three independent corps, These will be --
• Central Corps
• Eastern Corps 
• Western Corps 
With a view to implementing the "Forces Goal-2030"
.
A senior officer of the rank of Lieutenant General will be the chief (commander) of a corps. He will take decisions independently, barring major ones.
.
The process of forming the three corps has already started as part of strengthening its capabilities. After they are formed, the corps commander can take administrative decisions independently, and they will report to the Chief of Army Staff. The corps will have a station headquarters and several corps brigades to conduct its activities smoothly.
.
Photo © Shahnoor Shawon
‪#‎BangladeshArmy‬
Shared by: Bangladesh Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

monitor said:


> Bangladesh Army plans to work under three corps.
> .
> The Bangladesh Army is planning to conduct its activities under three independent corps, These will be --
> • Central Corps
> • Eastern Corps
> • Western Corps
> With a view to implementing the "Forces Goal-2030"
> .
> A senior officer of the rank of Lieutenant General will be the chief (commander) of a corps. He will take decisions independently, barring major ones.
> .
> The process of forming the three corps has already started as part of strengthening its capabilities. After they are formed, the corps commander can take administrative decisions independently, and they will report to the Chief of Army Staff. The corps will have a station headquarters and several corps brigades to conduct its activities smoothly.
> .
> Photo © Shahnoor Shawon
> ‪#‎BangladeshArmy‬
> Shared by: Bangladesh Defence



With an army of eleven Divs, three Corps HQs are needed. Also require heavy artillery and Corps Engineering elements.


----------



## Zarvan

monitor said:


> Bangladesh Army plans to work under three corps.
> .
> The Bangladesh Army is planning to conduct its activities under three independent corps, These will be --
> • Central Corps
> • Eastern Corps
> • Western Corps
> With a view to implementing the "Forces Goal-2030"
> .
> A senior officer of the rank of Lieutenant General will be the chief (commander) of a corps. He will take decisions independently, barring major ones.
> .
> The process of forming the three corps has already started as part of strengthening its capabilities. After they are formed, the corps commander can take administrative decisions independently, and they will report to the Chief of Army Staff. The corps will have a station headquarters and several corps brigades to conduct its activities smoothly.
> .
> Photo © Shahnoor Shawon
> ‪#‎BangladeshArmy‬
> Shared by: Bangladesh Defence


So what size Army will have by 2030. I mean active soldiers ??


----------



## damiendehorn

Zarvan said:


> So what size Army will have by 2030. I mean active soldiers ??



The army is currently 260,000 strong but under equiped because the small $2bn+ defence budget is spent mainly on salaries and non-capital. By 2030 the defence budget will be significantly bigger as the economy grows rapidly, so we should see a better level of equipment instead of higher head counts. So roughly 300,000+ should be the expected range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

damiendehorn said:


> The army is currently 260,000 strong but under equiped because the small $2bn+ defence budget is spent mainly on salaries and non-capital. By 2030 the defence budget will be significantly bigger as the economy grows rapidly, so we should see a better level of equipment instead of higher head counts. So roughly 300,000+ should be the expected range.


wrong info, 300,000 is correct answer of present and target is 400,000


Zarvan said:


> So what size Army will have by 2030. I mean active soldiers ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> wrong info, 300,000 is correct answer of present and target is 400,000


400000 is good number with lot of Tanks and Anti Tank Vehicles and Artillery Bangladesh can play both regional and global role.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed1

Army man stabbed dead in C’nawabganj

May 27, 2016 12:08 am
Our Correspondent . Chapainawabganj

A soldier of Bangladesh Army was stabbed to death allegedly by his younger brother at Gomastapur upazila in Chapainawabganj on Thursday noon.
The deceased, Shahidul Islam, 40, was son of Hadisul Islam of village Noongola under Gomastapur upazila in the district.
Locals said Shahidul had been posted as corporal at Bogra cantonment and came to home a few days ago on a two-month leave.
Police, quoting local sources, said Shahidul engaged in an altercation with his younger brother, Shafiul Islam, over their ancestral property around 11:30am. At one stage, Shafiul stabbed Shahidul with a dagger, leaving him critically injured on the spot.
He was taken to a local hospital where the on-duty doctor pronounced him dead, police said.
Later, police sent the body to Chapainawabganj Sadar Hospital morgue for an autopsy.
Meanwhile, the neighbours detained Shafiul and handed him over to the police.
The officer-in-charge of Gomastapur police, Golam Mortuja, said they were investigating into the incident.


----------



## syed1

A soldier of the Bangladeshi Army evacuates an elderly woman from a building adjacent to a collapsed house in Old Dhaka.




image hosting services

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

aazinaz said:


> i miss them


Whom brother?


----------



## bluesky

Old School said:


> I was wondering if someone would post something on the 2009 25 February Pilkhana massacre.



Pilkhana is blamed to have been orchestrated by the AL govt in 2009. People say it was to stop a recurrence of Pirduar/Roumary border skirmishes occurred in 2001 during the end of AL rule. !4 Indian and 3 BD troops were killed, although I have read reports that say Indian side lost actually 97 troops, out of which 14 bodies were found in our land. 

There are accounts written in newspapers of those days. I am still not allowed to upload anything like that. So, click to search India Bangladesh border war in 2001. Pilkhana resulted in the rift between the army and BGB. AL is happy, no more border war to destabilize the govt.


----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


> Pilkhana is blamed to have been orchestrated by the AL govt in 2009. People say it was to stop a recurrence of Pirduar/Roumary border skirmishes occurred in 2001 during the end of AL rule. !4 Indian and 3 BD troops were killed, although I have read reports that say Indian side lost actually 97 troops, out of which 14 bodies were found in our land.
> 
> There are accounts written in newspapers of those days. I am still not allowed to upload anything like that. So, click to search India Bangladesh border war in 2001. Pilkhana resulted in the rift between the army and BGB. AL is happy, no more border war to destabilize the govt.


I agree. Current govt. has a hand in it. 100 Indians and 15 Bangladeshi dead. BDR boasted that short border conflict victory. Actually the thing ended only after Indian govt. requested our govt to stop the fighting.


----------



## Arthur

bluesky said:


> Pilkhana is blamed to have been orchestrated by the AL govt in 2009. People say it was to stop a recurrence of Pirduar/Roumary border skirmishes occurred in 2001 during the end of AL rule. !4 Indian and 3 BD troops were killed, although I have read reports that say Indian side lost actually 97 troops, out of which 14 bodies were found in our land.
> 
> There are accounts written in newspapers of those days. I am still not allowed to upload anything like that. So, click to search India Bangladesh border war in 2001. Pilkhana resulted in the rift between the army and BGB. AL is happy, no more border war to destabilize the govt.





Mohammed Khaled said:


> I agree. Current govt. has a hand in it. 100 Indians and 15 Bangladeshi dead. BDR boasted that short border conflict victory. Actually the thing ended only after Indian govt. requested our govt to stop the fighting.



Keep the conspiracy theories relating "who shouldn't be named" out of sticky threads. "who shouldn't be named" is very sensitive on the border war issue. Any naming of that certain incident or the country will result in huge troll fight,Just like the Development in BD thread. Trolls are roaming around. Keep it out of sticky threads and for normal threads. Where everyone can talk and fight,as much as they want.

You share news,pics or something you know about some new induction etc.

Happy posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> Keep the conspiracy theories relating "who shouldn't be named" out of sticky threads. "who shouldn't be named" is very sensitive on the border war issue. Any naming of that certain incident or the country will result in huge troll fight,Just like the Development in BD thread. Trolls are roaming around. Keep it out of sticky threads and for normal threads. Where everyone can talk and fight,as much as they want.
> 
> You share news,pics or something you know about some new induction etc.
> 
> Happy posting.


Unfortunately yeah. Trolls. :/


----------



## Arthur

Vehicles of Bangladesh Army 
Mitsubishi Lancer GLX Staff car







A Toyota Corolla110 and a Land Cruiser 70





Land cruiser 70 Pickup 








BA Beijing BJ212 (retired and on display) 





KIa KM420





Dongfeng EQ 2050

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Land Cruiser 70











Pajero Sports





Mercedeze Benz Staff Car (A Toyota in BAckground)






BGb Mitsubishi L200





Land Rovers completely phased out of service and waiting to be scrapped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Staff Car 






Field Ambulance 

Volkswagen Crafter










LAnd Rover 70





Ambulance 
Mitsubishi L300





Toyta Hiace h100






Personnel Carrier 

Mitshubishi L300







Toyta Coaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

BGB Nissan Urvan E25 Ambulance





Troop Bus

Isuzu





Hino RM2





Hyundai Universe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Trucks
Hino MJ( out of Service,fun ride,on Display)





Isuzu TSD45 (In limited Service with MES,MSS,ZSE etc.,out to be replace completely)









BMTF Arunima Boliyan














BA ISUZU FSS





BGB ISUZU FSS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

IVECO 6x6 






Mercedez Medium Military Truck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> Land Cruiser 70
> 
> View attachment 311648
> View attachment 311649
> View attachment 311650
> 
> Pajero Sports
> View attachment 311651
> 
> 
> Mercedeze Benz Staff Car (A Toyota in BAckground)
> View attachment 311652
> 
> 
> 
> BGb Mitsubishi L200
> View attachment 311653
> 
> 
> Land Rovers completely phased out of service and waiting to be scrapped.
> 
> View attachment 311646
> 
> 
> View attachment 311647


Just tell me whose Mercedes executive class is this? General's or not used? It's a 80-90s executive class.


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Just tell me whose Mercedes executive class is this? General's or not used? It's a 80-90s executive class.



A Staff officer of 400 'th Installation, Army HQ. What unit is that, I don't have a clue.

Though you can spot the presence of at least two star's under that cover!!The Toyota in the background also belong to the same unit.The green Toyota in #3037 that's also from the same unit.
These are for personal use!

COAS and all other three to One star Generals uses Toyota Prado,Mitshubishi Sports Special edition for official purposes nowadays. As you can see a Prado belonging to a two star staff officer.


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army In UN mission

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

Khan saheb said:


> Pajero Sports


may be Prado.. not Pajero..


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> may be Prado.. not Pajero..


this is BD assembled Pajero


----------



## Aung Zaya

iajdani said:


> this is BD assembled Pajero


then u should ask u gov what they are assembling prado or pajero.. lol  or making pajero to be look like prado....? 
that's Prado 2008 model not pajero...dude















ur gov making fool u.. 
totally different between prado and Pajero physically..


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> then u should ask u gov what they are assembling prado or pajero.. lol  or making pajero to be look like prado....?
> that's Prado 2008 model not pajero...dude
> View attachment 313129
> 
> 
> View attachment 313130
> 
> View attachment 313131
> 
> 
> ur gov making fool u..
> totally different between prado and Pajero physically..


May be you are correct. They look stunningly similar in the picture where I could not guess the size. Pajero is midsize whereas Prado is extended size.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Are the Pajeros/Prados assembled from SKD or CKD state? Where are the kits imported from and where is the assembly factory?


----------



## Michael Corleone

iajdani said:


> May be you are correct. They look stunningly similar in the picture where I could not guess the size. Pajero is midsize whereas Prado is extended size.


Prada is smaller than Pajero. Pajero comes in different sizes too. A normal regular pajero is as big as a land cruiser. Not a Prado.


----------



## Arthur

It's a Toyota Prado.I uploaded it under the wrong title. Corrected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> Are the Pajeros/Prados assembled from SKD or CKD state? Where are the kits imported from and where is the assembly factory?



Pragati Industries Ltd. Chittagong. They only do SKD assembly and that too in small batches. They import car kits mainly from Japan but have also imported SKD kits for buses/trucks from other countries including India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> Pragati Industries Ltd. Chittagong. They only do SKD assembly and that too in small batches. They import car kits mainly from Japan but have also imported SKD kits for buses/trucks from other countries including India.




Toyota assemblies are done in BMTF from CKD kits.

Pragati assembles Mitsubishi Pajero and Pajero Sports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> Toyota assemblies are done in BMTF from CKD kits.
> 
> Pragati assembles Mitsubishi Pajero and Pajero Sports.


For the military only though right? Like a civilian won't be able to purchase local assembled SUVs...!?


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> For the military only though right? Like a civilian won't be able to purchase local assembled SUVs...!?


 yes, the customers are mainly military, various gov. departments.


----------



## Anubis

Mohammed Khaled said:


> For the military only though right? Like a civilian won't be able to purchase local assembled SUVs...!?


No you can buy Pajero!



Khan saheb said:


> yes, the customers are mainly military, various gov. departments.


The Pajero is sold to civilians too...there were billboards advertising it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> For the military only though right? Like a civilian won't be able to purchase local assembled SUVs...!?



My good friend's family had one in Dhaka while he grew up (along with some other cars I suppose - they were quite well off)....though I guess back then it would have been a direct import or something like that.

Does anyone know exactly _when_ SKD/CKD assembly of Pajero and related classes started in Bangladesh now that we know the where


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> My good friend's family had one in Dhaka while he grew up (along with some other cars I suppose - they were quite well off)....though I guess back then it would have been a direct import or something like that.
> 
> Does anyone know exactly _when_ SKD/CKD assembly of Pajero and related classes started in Bangladesh now that we know the where



Bangladeshi industrialists usually own the luxury versions of the Pajero (fully loaded ones called 'Platinum Pajero'). This is common in Dubai and Australia as well as other markets.

It is comparable to the Cadillac Escalade or MBZ GL class of other countries. Ride is very 'beefy'and solid.

Pajero's have been assembled in Bangladesh since the late 80's or the early 90's at least....

Pajero Platinum Fourth generation (2006–present)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Anubis said:


> No you can buy Pajero!
> 
> 
> The Pajero is sold to civilians too...there were billboards advertising it!


I am talking about local assembled once. I know it's also sold to civilians



Nilgiri said:


> My good friend's family had one in Dhaka while he grew up (along with some other cars I suppose - they were quite well off)....though I guess back then it would have been a direct import or something like that.
> 
> Does anyone know exactly _when_ SKD/CKD assembly of Pajero and related classes started in Bangladesh now that we know the where


Post 2008 when they reopened the Mitsubishi assembling plant in ordinance factory. It was there since Pakistans time but was destroyed during the war and never opened since.



Bilal9 said:


> Bangladeshi industrialists usually own the luxury versions of the Pajero (fully loaded ones called 'Platinum Pajero'). This is common in Dubai and Australia as well as other markets.
> 
> It is comparable to the Cadillac Escalade or MBZ GL class of other countries. Ride is very 'beefy'and solid.
> 
> Pajero's have been assembled in Bangladesh since the late 80's or the early 90's at least....
> 
> Pajero Platinum Fourth generation (2006–present)


Anyways y'all know that Pajero is shit though right? In Middle East highest suv accidents rates and the car's resale value is shit. Speaking about luxury... Land cruisers come with wood and leather paneling and Lexus, Range Rover SUVs are drolled on by the riches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I am talking about local assembled once. I know it's also sold to civilians
> 
> 
> Post 2008 when they reopened the Mitsubishi assembling plant in ordinance factory. It was there since Pakistans time but was destroyed during the war and never opened since.
> 
> 
> Anyways y'all know that Pajero is shit though right? In Middle East highest suv accidents rates and the car's resale value is shit. Speaking about luxury... Land cruisers come with wood and leather paneling and Lexus, Range Rover SUVs are drolled on by the riches.


Yep Progoti Pajero Sports is available to civilians. They are advertised as being assembled in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Hi...I'm new to PDF..Anyways,has BOF ( Bangladesh Ordance Factories ) started to assemble FN-16 MANPADS yet?


----------



## Zulkarneyn

Your government needs to apologize for the recent unfair trials and hangings.
A poor and broken India will not sustain or help Bangladesh. Repair your relations with us, we were the only country that stood up for Rohningyans when all else were silence. And we will never leave our Bangladeshi brothers on their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

Zulkarneyn said:


> Your government needs to apologize for the recent unfair trials and hangings.
> A poor and broken India will not sustain or help Bangladesh. Repair your relations with us, we were the only country that stood up for Rohningyans when all else were silence. And we will never leave our Bangladeshi brothers on their own.


No.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulkarneyn

Anubis said:


> No.


Fine, be the vassal of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

Zulkarneyn said:


> Fine, be the vassal of India


Ok who are we supposed to apologize to? We hanged our own citizen for crimes he committed in our country. Turkey standing up for Rohingyas has no effect on Bangladesh,Burma or the Rohingyas at all....your concern and opinions does not change the situation as it does not matter to anybody....nobody cares what Turkey thinks here....look at how many countries followed your example in pressuring Bangladesh...ZERO..unless you can bring something worthwhile to the table like declaring war against Burma to curve out a state for the Rohingyas or destroying India to 'free' us do not demand anything...and you can keep your ambassador and your opinion to yourself.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ?









Did you write anything?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

STAY ON TOPIC 
*Bangladesh Army Threads.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

stay on topic guys. It's the army thread.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Let's start discussion on Bangladesh tanks.


----------



## Dazzler

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So after a week you came to a thread and got instant butthurt.. Calm down chacha.
> 
> More loyal than the ... I don't see them complaining .. Why you in pain.




You mannerless soul,

You try to play hard ball with me and i will take you to the cleaners. Now spare the thread. and open your fantasy vehicle thread in the appropriate section.

@Oscar @waz @Manticore , clean the mess and do the thread some favor. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Khan saheb said:


> Land Cruiser 70
> 
> View attachment 311650



This vehicle is standing in Pakistan, not Bangladesh


----------



## Arthur

Sarge said:


> This vehicle is standing in Pakistan, not Bangladesh


It was taken from the BMTF website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Khan saheb said:


> It was taken from the BMTF website.


Thats strange. I was searching the engines used by BJ 70 and i stumbled upon a link which showed me this pic from HIT Pakistan.anyways i cant find the link now.


----------



## Anubis

A Bangladeshi commando reacts as people pay their respects to the victims of the attack on Holey Artisan Bakery, at a stadium.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bigbossman

BANGLADESH ARMY COMMANDOS RETURNING TO THEIR DEN AFTER THE HOSTAGE RESCUE MISSION

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

bigbossman said:


> BANGLADESH ARMY COMMANDOS RETURNING TO THEIR DEN AFTER THE HOSTAGE RESCUE MISSION



How old are the C-130s that Bangladesh has?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Let's start discussion on Bangladesh tanks.



discussion about Bangladeshi tanks can be seen 
in many threadS of BD section.. 

how about BD's BTR 80s and its assmbly line..? 
or Bangladeshi made vehicle and locally upgraded programme..? it's rare to find , it may be already here though..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> discussion about Bangladeshi tanks can be seen
> in many threadS of BD section..
> 
> how about BD's BTR 80s and its assmbly line..?
> or Bangladeshi made vehicle and locally upgraded programme..? it's rare to find , it may be already here though..



What are you talking about?


----------



## ~Phoenix~

iajdani said:


> What are you talking about?



I don't know..bruh..


----------



## Michael Corleone

Aung Zaya said:


> discussion about Bangladeshi tanks can be seen
> in many threadS of BD section..
> 
> how about BD's BTR 80s and its assmbly line..?
> or Bangladeshi made vehicle and locally upgraded programme..? it's rare to find , it may be already here though..


I am not sure if Bangladesh have a assembly line of BTR 80. Pajero suv and mid sized trucks however are assembled produced respectively.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I am not sure if Bangladesh have a assembly line of BTR 80. Pajero suv and mid sized trucks however are assembled produced respectively.




I think we do have an assembly line of BTR APCs..but not so sure about it...







mhmm???


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> I think we do have an assembly line of BTR APCs..but not so sure about it...
> 
> 
> View attachment 316487
> 
> mhmm???


I am not sure about it. And this is in Russia. The pic above


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I am not sure about it. And this is in Russia. The pic above



Ohh,but I heard long ago that the goverment has plans to make an APC manufacturing/assembly plant..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

~Phoenix~ said:


> I think we do have an assembly line of BTR APCs..but not so sure about it...
> 
> 
> View attachment 316487
> 
> mhmm???



Pic is from Russia;










http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/44482/?pid=486980

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ~Phoenix~

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pic is from Russia;
> View attachment 316502
> View attachment 316503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/44482/?pid=486980



You were late.... @Mohammed Khaled already told me that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Probably everyone already knows - but Bangladesh (having 1080 units) is the second largest user of BTR-80 after Russia.

Bangladesh also possesses 330 units of the improved BTR-82A APC.

It is quite logical that the Army has an assembly/overhauling plant. Information about this capability is classified.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> Probably everyone already knows - but Bangladesh (having 1080 units) is the second largest user of BTR-80 after Russia.
> 
> Bangladesh also possesses 330 units of the improved BTR-82A APC.
> 
> It is quite logical that the Army has an assembly/overhauling plant. Information about this capability is classified.



*Armored Personnel Carrier: Procurement History of Bangladesh*

*China*
YW-531/Type-63 APC (1989) - 50 Status uncertain

*Egypt*
Fahd APC (1993) - 60 Fahd-280 version

*Romania*
RN-94 APC (2004) - 9 Ambulance version

*Russia*
BTR-80 APC (1994) - 14
BTR-80 APC (2001) - 78 $16 m deal (financed by UN); for use by Bangladeshi UN peacekeeping forces
BTR-80 APC (2005) - 60 For use by Bangladeshi UN peacekeeping forces; financed via UN
BTR-80A APC (2010) - 80 Incl ambulance, IFV and ARV version

*Turkey*
Cobra APV (2006) - 22 

*---------On Order------------*

*Russia:*
BTR-80A APC - 260


SIPRI


Total = 492 - 60 belonging to UN = 432


Over hauling or repair facilities aren't really top secret material ..



Bilal9 said:


> Probably everyone already knows - but Bangladesh (having 1080 units) is the second largest user of BTR-80 after Russia.
> 
> Bangladesh also possesses 330 units of the improved BTR-*82A *APC.
> 
> It is quite logical that the Army has an assembly/overhauling plant. Information about this capability is classified.



No .. BTR-80A's;






*Bangladeshi army commandos during Dhaka attack
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

iajdani said:


> What are you talking about?






Mohammed Khaled said:


> I am not sure if Bangladesh have a assembly line of BTR 80. Pajero suv and mid sized trucks however are assembled produced respectively.


I found about assembly line somewhere in this forum.. But there is no creditable link.. That's why I just asked u for more informations about this.. May be just rumour or wanna be.. 



~Phoenix~ said:


> Ohh,but I heard long ago that the goverment has plans to make an APC manufacturing/assembly plant..


I also saw somewhere in this forum.. But there is no link..



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Total = 492 - 60 belonging to UN = 432


so they have just 432..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aung Zaya said:


> I found about assembly line somewhere in this forum.. But there is no creditable link.. That's why I just asked u for more informations about this.. May be just rumour or wanna be..
> 
> 
> I also saw somewhere in this forum.. But there is no link..
> 
> 
> so they have just 432..?



According to SIPRI yeah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

*Bangladesh Army 1st Para-Commando Battalion - The Cheetas*






These brave warriors carried out the "Operation Thunderbolt"






During Operation Thunderbolt 
























This is during their training..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

u need to increase the level of training of your police unit, especially for counter insurgency and terrorism roles. So there is no need to bring Army Special commando when terrorist attack your country again, so every regular police can handle the situation accordingly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

@Aung Zaya Our East Bengal Regiment,the largest formation in our army,is equipped with FSS....And the 46th Independant Brigade is being fitted with FSS...This program will be in full swing once we start kevlar vest manufacturing plant,and other stuff production,but this FSS ultra-mordernisation program will be completed by 2021,The Golden Jubilee of Bangladesh..



madokafc said:


> u need to increase the level of training of your police unit, especially for counter insurgency and terrorism roles. So there is no need to bring Army Special commando when terrorist attack your country again, so every regular police can handle the situation accordingly



We never expected a terrorist attack in here and we were not prepared for such a thing,and so we didn't take the risk of sending our police SWATs,rather we waited for Army Commandos for such a sensitive mission,but soon govermeng will raise a dedicated counter terrorism unit now ISIS is here..


----------



## Michael Corleone

Aung Zaya said:


> I found about assembly line somewhere in this forum.. But there is no creditable link.. That's why I just asked u for more informations about this.. May be just rumour or wanna be..
> 
> 
> I also saw somewhere in this forum.. But there is no link..
> 
> 
> so they have just 432..?


Assembly line of the trucks and SUVs? They exist. They were there since Pakistan era. They were heavily damaged during the war. They have been repurposed again to build the vehicles locally. But BTR 80 assembly line. I don't have a source and haven't read about that anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ~Phoenix~

As usual,the police dies before the actual part of the training session starts..






RIP to the fallen police officers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> @Aung Zaya Our East Bengal Regiment,the largest formation in our army,is equipped with FSS....And the 46th Independant Brigade is being fitted with FSS...This program will be in full swing once we start kevlar vest manufacturing plant,and other stuff production,but this FSS ultra-mordernisation program will be completed by 2021,The Golden Jubilee of Bangladesh..
> 
> 
> 
> We never expected a terrorist attack in here and we were not prepared for such a thing,and so we didn't take the risk of sending our police SWATs,rather we waited for Army Commandos for such a sensitive mission,but soon govermeng will raise a dedicated counter terrorism unit now ISIS is here..


SWAT is for counter terrorism... SWAT unit was sent but the final order from ministry was given to army as army planned out the extraction plan. The army also preferred commando under their unit to be involved in the operation for experience as this are valuable experience for future training too.



~Phoenix~ said:


> As usual,the police dies before the actual part of the training session starts..
> 
> View attachment 316717
> 
> RIP to the fallen police officers


LMAO xD. The stick body police with that spas -12 variant shotgun. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> LMAO xD. The stick body police with that spas -12 variant shotgun. Lol



Finally our cops have learnt the secret technique of dying...This technique includes holding the gun when they are dead...



Mohammed Khaled said:


> SWAT is for counter terrorism... SWAT unit was sent but the final order from ministry was given to army as army planned out the extraction plan. The army also preferred commando under their unit to be involved in the operation for experience as this are valuable experience for future training too.



I expected SWAT to be in the action during that time..




















A training oppurtunity...on their own soldiers...


----------



## kaonalpha

Aung Zaya said:


> may be Prado.. not Pajero..


Parado for sure it not that difficult to stop. It's a staff car for maj gen and sometimes brigadiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> Finally our cops have learnt the secret technique of dying...This technique includes holding the gun when they are dead...
> 
> 
> 
> I expected SWAT to be in the action during that time..
> View attachment 316718
> View attachment 316719
> View attachment 316720
> View attachment 316721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A training oppurtunity...on their own soldiers...
> View attachment 316722


They were ill prepared. Govt is to blame.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> They were ill prepared. Govt is to blame.


I know..Goverment only cares about enhancing Swiss and S'pore bank accounts...


----------



## Bilal9

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Armored Personnel Carrier: Procurement History of Bangladesh*
> 
> *China*
> YW-531/Type-63 APC (1989) - 50 Status uncertain
> 
> *Egypt*
> Fahd APC (1993) - 60 Fahd-280 version
> 
> *Romania*
> RN-94 APC (2004) - 9 Ambulance version
> 
> *Russia*
> BTR-80 APC (1994) - 14
> BTR-80 APC (2001) - 78 $16 m deal (financed by UN); for use by Bangladeshi UN peacekeeping forces
> BTR-80 APC (2005) - 60 For use by Bangladeshi UN peacekeeping forces; financed via UN
> BTR-80A APC (2010) - 80 Incl ambulance, IFV and ARV version
> 
> *Turkey*
> Cobra APV (2006) - 22
> 
> *---------On Order------------*
> 
> *Russia:*
> BTR-80A APC - 260
> 
> 
> SIPRI
> 
> 
> Total = 492 - 60 belonging to UN = 432
> 
> 
> Over hauling or repair facilities aren't really top secret material ..
> 
> 
> 
> No .. BTR-80A's;
> 
> View attachment 316527
> 
> 
> *Bangladeshi army commandos during Dhaka attack
> 
> View attachment 316528
> View attachment 316529
> View attachment 316530
> View attachment 316531
> View attachment 316532
> *



While I won't doubt the validity of your SIPRI-attributed numbers, the latest reported data for the APC category is still seven years old. Most of the armaments imports in this category have happened in the last six years.

I'd like you to post more recent query reports from the SIPRI site itself, if possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Bilal9 said:


> While I won't doubt the validity of your SIPRI-attributed numbers, the latest reported data for the APC category is still seven years old. Most of the armaments imports in this category have happened in the last six years.
> 
> I'd like you to post more recent query reports from the SIPRI site itself, if possible.


I'm pretty sure we have 1,500+ APC after the recent 330 BTR-82a induction...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> While I won't doubt the validity of your SIPRI-attributed numbers, the latest reported data for the APC category is still seven years old. Most of the armaments imports in this category have happened in the last six years.
> 
> I'd like you to post more recent query reports from the SIPRI site itself, if possible.



1990-2015 - SIPRI; (armoured vehicles)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> @Aung Zaya Our East Bengal Regiment,the largest formation in our army,is equipped with FSS....And the 46th Independant Brigade is being fitted with FSS...This program will be in full swing once we start kevlar vest manufacturing plant,and other stuff production,but this FSS ultra-mordernisation program will be completed by 2021,The Golden Jubilee of Bangladesh..
> 
> 
> 
> We never expected a terrorist attack in here and we were not prepared for such a thing,and so we didn't take the risk of sending our police SWATs,rather we waited for Army Commandos for such a sensitive mission,but soon govermeng will raise a dedicated counter terrorism unit now ISIS is here..


Ok.. that's good.. congrat..!! 



~Phoenix~ said:


> I'm pretty sure we have 1,500+ APC after the recent 330 BTR-82a induction...


can i get gov official or creditable link..?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Aung Zaya said:


> Ok.. that's good.. congrat..!!
> 
> 
> can i get gov official or creditable link..?


Global fire power puts our apc number at 942. And the data hasn't been refreshed for over 5 years. A lot more happened during this period. No one knows the exact number but we have second largest amount of BTR 80 after Russia.
1030 btr80, 66 MT-LB, 330 BTR 82-A
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equipment_of_the_Bangladesh_Army
You can trust this as the numbers has been gathered during various functions like armed forces day, victory day etc.
The tank numbers seems to be edited as we got over 500+ tanks. Mostly soviet variants that Chinese made apart from those 44 MBT 2000 which is to say a complete regiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Global fire power puts our apc number at 942. And the data hasn't been refreshed for over 5 years. A lot more happened during this period. No one knows the exact number but we have second largest amount of BTR 80 after Russia.
> 1030 btr80, 66 MT-LB, 330 BTR 82-A


GFP itself is not creditable.. It even put Myanmar at rank 33 of strongest military power.. Lol u still believe it..?  
Can I also get BD is buying 330BTR 82A link..?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Aung Zaya said:


> GFP itself is not creditable.. It even put Myanmar at rank 33 of strongest military power.. Lol u still believe it..?
> Can I also get BD is buying 330BTR 82A link..?


No not to be taken seriously but it's an estimate of the numbers close to actual number... more or less. 330 btr82-a comes under 1 billion dollar deal with Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> No not to be taken seriously but it's an estimate of the numbers close to actual number... more or less. 330 btr82-a comes under 1 billion dollar deal with Russia.



The Yak-130s came with the deal as well I think...


----------



## bluesky

~Phoenix~ said:


> Finally our cops have learnt the secret technique of dying...This technique includes holding the gun when they are dead...
> 
> *I expected SWAT to be in the action during that time*..
> View attachment 316718
> View attachment 316719
> View attachment 316720
> View attachment 316721
> 
> 
> A training oppurtunity...on their own soldiers...
> View attachment 316722



SWAT or no SWAT, the brave BD commando group took more than 10 hrs. to reach Gulshan in the July 1 episode. It means while BD spends money on these groups they do not show professionalism. 10 hrs. is a time by which you can reach Tokyo from Dhaka, even with a two hour break of Journey at Hongkong.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Mohammed Khaled said:


> No not to be taken seriously but it's an estimate of the numbers close to actual number... more or less. 330 btr82-a comes under 1 billion dollar deal with Russia.





~Phoenix~ said:


> The Yak-130s came with the deal as well I think...


so here.. how many US$1B defence deal did u make with Russia in last years..?
i saw all everything was included in 1B deal.. from Yak-130 , Mi-17V5 to BTR-82..
Even 330 BTR-82A alone cost US$ 495M... something go wrong...!!
@Nilgiri bro did u notice this..?


----------



## Anubis

Aung Zaya said:


> so here.. how many US$1B defence deal did u make with Russia in last years..?
> i saw all everything was included in 1B deal.. from Yak-130 , Mi-17V5 to BTR-82..
> Even 330 BTR-82A alone cost US$ 495M... something go wrong...!!
> @Nilgiri bro did u notice this..?


http://www.thedailystar.net/city/modernisation-army-continue-89149

It says 330 APCs...the only Russian APCs BD uses are BTRs. She also talked about manufacturing APCs and assembling missiles.



Anubis said:


> http://www.thedailystar.net/city/modernisation-army-continue-89149
> 
> It says 330 APCs...the only Russian APCs BD uses are BTRs. She also talked about manufacturing APCs and assembling missiles.



And it is also very possible that the entire deal is worth more than 1 billion....1 billion was reported as the credit extended by Russia...it is not impossible that Bangladesh paid for the extra cost from its pocket.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Anubis said:


> http://www.thedailystar.net/city/modernisation-army-continue-89149
> 
> It says 330 APCs...the only Russian APCs BD uses are BTRs. She also talked about manufacturing APCs and assembling missiles.


it's ok.. there is no footage of BTR82A in that link though.. Congratz for FN-16 Assembly plant..!!


----------



## Anubis

Aung Zaya said:


> it's ok.. there is no footage of BTR82A in that link though.. Congratz for FN-16 Assembly plant..!!


There was no footage of YAK 130s either...but they are here now...I doubt the BTRs have arrived yet...we would seen pics from the ports.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Anubis said:


> There was no footage of YAK 130s either...but they are here now...I doubt the BTRs have arrived yet...we would seen pics from the ports.


nehhh..!! i saw so many links about YAK-130 in international news.. but nothing about BTR.. that's why i'm asking.. 

i doubt it may be BTR-80A instead BTR-82A.. 
coz BTR-82A is a new item even for Russia and Russia itself slowly added to its inventory for 2016.. 

http://m.sputniknews.com/military/20160410/1037774372/russian-army-btr82a.html

We also would like to see ur BTR-82A if it's already arrived ur ports..


----------



## ~Phoenix~

As of 2015,
*Bangladesh Army:*

Armoured fighting vehicles

MBT-2000 Main battle tank 44
Type 88 Main battle tank 80+
Type 79 Main battle tank 80
Type 69-II Mk.2G Main battle tank 185
Type 69-II Main battle tank 290+
Type 59II Main battle tank 90-264(300 more on order) (Both Type 59/59II, in the process of being upgraded.A heavily modernized variant approaching 3rd-generation standards with a new welded turret similar to the Type 96 replacing the original cast turret and a 125mm main gun with semi-automatic loader. In service with PLA and Upgrading by Bangladesh Army. Around 300 Type 59G or Type -59AGM will be procuring and upgrading by the Bangladesh Army.)

T-54/55 Light Tank 122 (T-54s were ordered in 1973 from Egypt and delivered in 1975. T-55s were ordered in 1975 from Egypt and delivered in 1975 (the vehicles were previously in Egypt service). Modernized T-54s and T-55s with laser rangefinders and improved armor protection are currently in service)
BTR-82A Armored personnel carrier 128 ( 128 BTR-82A on order.)
BTR-80 Armored personnel carrier 1030+
BTR-70 Armored personnel carrier 350+
BTR-T Armored personnel carrier 100+
MT-LB Armored personnel carrier 134
WZ551 Armored personnel carrier 50+
Type 62 Armored personnel carrier 80+
Otokar Cobra Armored personnel carrier 10
Fahd 240 Armored personnel carrier 100

Artillery
Type 62 SPH 140
Type 63-1 Mortar China 60mm. Being replaced by Type 93.
M 29A1 Mortar 11+ USA 81mm.
Type 87 Mortar Bangladesh 82mm mortar manufactured under license by BOF.
Brandt F1 Mortar France 120mm.
M 67/74 Mortar 95 Yugoslavia 120mm.
UBM 52 Mortar Yugoslavia 120mm.
Type 53 Mortar 50 China 120mm.
Type 54 Anti Tank Gun 50+ China 76mm.
OTO Melara Mod 56/A1 Howitzer 170 Italy 105mm.
M101A1 Howitzer 50+ USA 105mm.
Type 54-1 Howitzer 62 China 122mm.
Type 83 Howitzer 20 China 122mm.
Type 86 Howitzer China 122mm.
Type 96 Howitzer 54 China 122mm.
Type 59-1 Field artillery 230+ China
Nora B-52 Self-propelled artillery 18 Serbia 155mm. 10 more on order
KRL 122 Multiple Launch Rocket Systems Pakistan 122mm. Limited number in service.
Type 82 Multiple Launch Rocket Systems 6+ China 130mm.
Type 90B Multiple Launch Rocket Systems China 122mm.
PLZ-45 Self-propelled artillery 56+ China 155mm.
WS-22 Multiple Launch Rocket Systems China 122 mm PR50 MLS with primitive cascade inertial terminal guidance.

Anti- Tank warfare

Type 75 Recoilless rifle China 75mm, based on U.S. M-20.
Carl Gustav M2 Recoilless rifle Sweden 84mm.
M40A1 Recoilless rifle 238 USA 106mm.
HJ-8 /Baktar Shikan Anti-tank guided missile Pakistan
Type 69-1 Rocket-propelled grenade China 40mm.
Type 70-1 Rocket-propelled grenade China 62mm.
Metis-M Anti-tank guided missile Russia unknown amount ordered on January 14, 2013.
Kornet-E Anti-tank guided missile Russia unknown amount ordered on January 14, 2013.
PF-98 rocket launcher

Anti-Aircraft warfare

Type 75 Single Anti-aircraft gun USSR/China 14.5mm Single Barrel. Low altitude.
Type 58 Twin Anti-aircraft gun USSR/China 14.5mm Twin Barrel. Low altitude.
Type 56 Quad Anti-aircraft gun USSR/China 14.5mm Quad Barrel. Low altitude.
Type 55/65/74 Anti-aircraft gun 132+ USSR/China 37mm Single & Twin Barrel. Low to Medium altitude.
L/60 & M1A1 Bofors Anti-aircraft gun Sweden 40mm Single Barrel. Medium altitude.
Type 59 Anti-aircraft gun 34 USSR/China 57mm Single Barrel. Short to Medium altitude.
HN-5J1A Man-portable air-defense systems 71 China Chinese version of SA-7A. Being phased out.
QW-2 Van Guard 2 Man-portable air-defense systems 250 China\Bangladesh Improved Chinese version of FIM-92E. Replacing HN-5.
QW-18 Man-portable air-defense systems China
FN-16 Man-portable air-defense systems China
LY-60 Mid range air-defense systems China

Army Aviation

Cessna 208 Grand Caravan Utility aircraft B 2 USA
Cessna 152 FAC, Recce A 5 USA
Bell 206 Long Ranger IV Light Observation Helicopter L-4 3 USA
Eurocopter AS365N3 Dauphin Utility helicopter N3 2 France
Cessna 337 Super Skymaster Utility aircraft F 2 USA
Piper PA-31T Cheyenne VIP transport T1 1 USA

total personnel: 350,000

Source: @BDforever



bluesky said:


> SWAT or no SWAT, the brave BD commando group took more than 10 hrs. to reach Gulshan in the July 1 episode. It means while BD spends money on these groups they do not show professionalism. 10 hrs. is a time by which you can reach Tokyo from Dhaka, even with a two hour break of Journey at Hongkong.



They were not prepared for such a thing,bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Aung Zaya said:


> nehhh..!! i saw so many links about YAK-130 in international news.. but nothing about BTR.. that's why i'm asking..
> 
> i doubt it may be BTR-80A instead BTR-82A..
> coz BTR-82A is a new item even for Russia and Russia itself slowly added to its inventory for 2016..
> 
> http://m.sputniknews.com/military/20160410/1037774372/russian-army-btr82a.html
> 
> We also would like to see ur BTR-82A if it's already arrived ur ports..


BTR 82a isn't delivered yet. We would surely see some post about this



~Phoenix~ said:


> As of 2015,
> *Bangladesh Army:*
> 
> Armoured fighting vehicles
> 
> MBT-2000 Main battle tank 44
> Type 88 Main battle tank 80+
> Type 79 Main battle tank 80
> Type 69-II Mk.2G Main battle tank 185
> Type 69-II Main battle tank 290+
> Type 59II Main battle tank 90-264(300 more on order) (Both Type 59/59II, in the process of being upgraded.A heavily modernized variant approaching 3rd-generation standards with a new welded turret similar to the Type 96 replacing the original cast turret and a 125mm main gun with semi-automatic loader. In service with PLA and Upgrading by Bangladesh Army. Around 300 Type 59G or Type -59AGM will be procuring and upgrading by the Bangladesh Army.)
> 
> T-54/55 Light Tank 122 (T-54s were ordered in 1973 from Egypt and delivered in 1975. T-55s were ordered in 1975 from Egypt and delivered in 1975 (the vehicles were previously in Egypt service). Modernized T-54s and T-55s with laser rangefinders and improved armor protection are currently in service)
> BTR-82A Armored personnel carrier 128 ( 128 BTR-82A on order.)
> BTR-80 Armored personnel carrier 1030+
> BTR-70 Armored personnel carrier 350+
> BTR-T Armored personnel carrier 100+
> MT-LB Armored personnel carrier 134
> WZ551 Armored personnel carrier 50+
> Type 62 Armored personnel carrier 80+
> Otokar Cobra Armored personnel carrier 10
> Fahd 240 Armored personnel carrier 100
> 
> Artillery
> Type 62 SPH 140
> Type 63-1 Mortar China 60mm. Being replaced by Type 93.
> M 29A1 Mortar 11+ USA 81mm.
> Type 87 Mortar Bangladesh 82mm mortar manufactured under license by BOF.
> Brandt F1 Mortar France 120mm.
> M 67/74 Mortar 95 Yugoslavia 120mm.
> UBM 52 Mortar Yugoslavia 120mm.
> Type 53 Mortar 50 China 120mm.
> Type 54 Anti Tank Gun 50+ China 76mm.
> OTO Melara Mod 56/A1 Howitzer 170 Italy 105mm.
> M101A1 Howitzer 50+ USA 105mm.
> Type 54-1 Howitzer 62 China 122mm.
> Type 83 Howitzer 20 China 122mm.
> Type 86 Howitzer China 122mm.
> Type 96 Howitzer 54 China 122mm.
> Type 59-1 Field artillery 230+ China
> Nora B-52 Self-propelled artillery 18 Serbia 155mm. 10 more on order
> KRL 122 Multiple Launch Rocket Systems Pakistan 122mm. Limited number in service.
> Type 82 Multiple Launch Rocket Systems 6+ China 130mm.
> Type 90B Multiple Launch Rocket Systems China 122mm.
> PLZ-45 Self-propelled artillery 56+ China 155mm.
> WS-22 Multiple Launch Rocket Systems China 122 mm PR50 MLS with primitive cascade inertial terminal guidance.
> 
> Anti- Tank warfare
> 
> Type 75 Recoilless rifle China 75mm, based on U.S. M-20.
> Carl Gustav M2 Recoilless rifle Sweden 84mm.
> M40A1 Recoilless rifle 238 USA 106mm.
> HJ-8 /Baktar Shikan Anti-tank guided missile Pakistan
> Type 69-1 Rocket-propelled grenade China 40mm.
> Type 70-1 Rocket-propelled grenade China 62mm.
> Metis-M Anti-tank guided missile Russia unknown amount ordered on January 14, 2013.
> Kornet-E Anti-tank guided missile Russia unknown amount ordered on January 14, 2013.
> PF-98 rocket launcher
> 
> Anti-Aircraft warfare
> 
> Type 75 Single Anti-aircraft gun USSR/China 14.5mm Single Barrel. Low altitude.
> Type 58 Twin Anti-aircraft gun USSR/China 14.5mm Twin Barrel. Low altitude.
> Type 56 Quad Anti-aircraft gun USSR/China 14.5mm Quad Barrel. Low altitude.
> Type 55/65/74 Anti-aircraft gun 132+ USSR/China 37mm Single & Twin Barrel. Low to Medium altitude.
> L/60 & M1A1 Bofors Anti-aircraft gun Sweden 40mm Single Barrel. Medium altitude.
> Type 59 Anti-aircraft gun 34 USSR/China 57mm Single Barrel. Short to Medium altitude.
> HN-5J1A Man-portable air-defense systems 71 China Chinese version of SA-7A. Being phased out.
> QW-2 Van Guard 2 Man-portable air-defense systems 250 China\Bangladesh Improved Chinese version of FIM-92E. Replacing HN-5.
> QW-18 Man-portable air-defense systems China
> FN-16 Man-portable air-defense systems China
> LY-60 Mid range air-defense systems China
> 
> Army Aviation
> 
> Cessna 208 Grand Caravan Utility aircraft B 2 USA
> Cessna 152 FAC, Recce A 5 USA
> Bell 206 Long Ranger IV Light Observation Helicopter L-4 3 USA
> Eurocopter AS365N3 Dauphin Utility helicopter N3 2 France
> Cessna 337 Super Skymaster Utility aircraft F 2 USA
> Piper PA-31T Cheyenne VIP transport T1 1 USA
> 
> total personnel: 350,000
> 
> Source: @BDforever
> 
> 
> 
> They were not prepared for such a thing,bro..


The new tanks on order that are off shelf from china... will they come with reactive armor composite armor add on etc? Those are niche tanks by today's standards. Waste of money if you think they will serve us for decades to come.



bluesky said:


> SWAT or no SWAT, the brave BD commando group took more than 10 hrs. to reach Gulshan in the July 1 episode. It means while BD spends money on these groups they do not show professionalism. 10 hrs. is a time by which you can reach Tokyo from Dhaka, even with a two hour break of Journey at Hongkong.


Actual extraction took 13 mins. Army wasn't even there the whole time... wtf are you talking about.



~Phoenix~ said:


> The Yak-130s came with the deal as well I think...


Outta the deal. Out of deal.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> BTR 82a isn't delivered yet. We would surely see some post about this
> 
> 
> The new tanks on order that are off shelf from china... will they come with reactive armor composite armor add on etc? Those are niche tanks by today's standards. Waste of money if you think they will serve us for decades to come.
> 
> 
> Actual extraction took 13 mins. Army wasn't even there the whole time... wtf are you talking about.
> 
> 
> Outta the deal. Out of deal.



We need more MBT-2000 Al Khalids...bruh...

But the Yak-130 was a good choice,it can fire both Western and Russian araments and trains pilot for Sukhois and MiGs as well as the 5th generation aircraft + Its a great attack aircraft...


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> We need more MBT-2000 Al Khalids...bruh...
> 
> But the Yak-130 was a good choice,it can fire both Western and Russian araments and trains pilot for Sukhois and MiGs as well as the 5th generation aircraft + Its a great attack aircraft...
> View attachment 317098


This was a great choice TBH. Our army commanders are Kuku if they actually are buying 300 more murir tin. Buying 44 more is still a better choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> This was a great choice TBH. Our army commanders are Kuku if they actually are buying 300 more murir tin. Buying 44 more is still a better choice.



This "murir tin" should be called as "lohar murir tin" because it is a heavily modernized variant approaching 3rd-generation standards with a new welded turret similar to the Type 96 replacing the original cast turret and a 125mm main gun with semi-automatic loader.


























@Mohammed Khaled Happy with the tanks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> This "murir tin" should be called as "lohar murir tin" because it is a heavily modernized variant approaching 3rd-generation standards with a new welded turret similar to the Type 96 replacing the original cast turret and a 125mm main gun with semi-automatic loader.
> 
> View attachment 317100
> View attachment 317101
> View attachment 317102
> View attachment 317103
> View attachment 317105
> View attachment 317106
> View attachment 317108
> View attachment 317109
> 
> @Mohammed Khaled Happy with the tanks?


See the second photo? It's completely paneled with explosive reactive armor! The turret armor protection with those reactive armor is a good measure too... but the shell will definitely penetrate the part without it... the thing is 102mm of front armor 75 mm of side armor and 45 of back hull armor. And 240mm of turret front armor 161mm of side turret and 65mm back turret armor composition of only pure steel can be penned by almost every modern tank at relative ease. T90s that India have... mbt2000s that Myanmar have can literally troll this tank This tank should be retired for good. If Bangladesh really needs more tanks it should be newer like mbt2000s. Else if Bangladesh can't afford then for now we should add complete armor package that can be added... power pack with more horsepower and automatic loader if desired along with gun stabilizer and gun rammer. Then also add ammo rack protection as these tanks have ammo rack right next to driver. And also better fire safety and nuclear, biological, chemical protection. Then you can say it's doable with these for 5-10 years max.

Don't ask me where I got the armor composition. But what I got is extremely accurate. And how I know that ammo rack is beside the driver... ? Let's just say I know  Believe it or not but you'll surely say I was right if you were inside the tank! 



~Phoenix~ said:


> This "murir tin" should be called as "lohar murir tin" because it is a heavily modernized variant approaching 3rd-generation standards with a new welded turret similar to the Type 96 replacing the original cast turret and a 125mm main gun with semi-automatic loader.
> 
> View attachment 317100
> View attachment 317101
> View attachment 317102
> View attachment 317103
> View attachment 317105
> View attachment 317106
> View attachment 317108
> View attachment 317109
> 
> @Mohammed Khaled Happy with the tanks?


Also see the rubber padded tracks in pic 1? It's for reducing terrain resistance is what you do when you add extra weight into the tank...  note pic 4 tracks are not the improved rubber padded versions.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> See the second photo? It's completely paneled with explosive reactive armor! The turret armor protection with those reactive armor is a good measure too... but the shell will definitely penetrate the part without it... the thing is 102mm of front armor 75 mm of side armor and 45 of back hull armor. And 240mm of turret front armor 161mm of side turret and 65mm back turret armor composition of only pure steel can be penned by almost every modern tank at relative ease. T90s that India have... mbt2000s that Myanmar have can literally troll this tank This tank should be retired for good. If Bangladesh really needs more tanks it should be newer like mbt2000s. Else if Bangladesh can't afford then for now we should add complete armor package that can be added... power pack with more horsepower and automatic loader if desired along with gun stabilizer and gun rammer. Then also add ammo rack protection as these tanks have ammo rack right next to driver. And also better fire safety and nuclear, biological, chemical protection. Then you can say it's doable with these for 5-10 years max.




Bruh,a squadron of Su-25s is better than the tanks...I'd prefer if we choose improved and mordernised Su-25s or Mi-24s and other CAS support air craft...If we go for tanks,we should buy Al-Khalids only...




Mohammed Khaled said:


> Don't ask me where I got the armor composition. But what I got is extremely accurate. And how I know that ammo rack is beside the driver... ? Let's just say I know  Believe it or not but you'll surely say I was right if you were inside the tank!




You're in the army in a tank regiment,right? Don't lie...




Mohammed Khaled said:


> Also see the rubber padded tracks in pic 1? It's for reducing terrain resistance is what you do when you add extra weight into the tank...  note pic 4 tracks are not the improved rubber padded versions.




Okay,Mr Expert-On-Tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

majnu said:


> n



Spammer Alert!
Gonna report that dude/dudette..

@Mohammed Khaled More to fill your tank hunger!



















Thats all I have....for now...

Now Good Night...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> Bruh,a squadron of Su-25s is better than the tanks...I'd prefer if we choose improved and mordernised Su-25s or Mi-24s and other CAS support air craft...If we go for tanks,we should buy Al-Khalids only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're in the army in a tank regiment,right? Don't lie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,Mr Expert-On-Tanks


I believe every element should be improved upon. Army air force navy. Everything. But I think navy has had enough equipmentsand focus should be on air force then army.

Saying that I am or was in an army regiment would be a lie. :p



~Phoenix~ said:


> Spammer Alert!
> Gonna report that dude/dudette..
> 
> @Mohammed Khaled More to fill your tank hunger!
> View attachment 317121
> View attachment 317122
> View attachment 317123
> View attachment 317124
> View attachment 317125
> View attachment 317126
> 
> Thats all I have....for now...
> 
> Now Good Night...


Thanks man. :*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Mohammed Khaled said:


> BTR 82a isn't delivered yet. We would surely see some post about this


Sure.. We also want to.. Hope not to wait too long for this..


----------



## bluesky

Is it about induction of BTR-82 or its assembling in BD?


----------



## Michael Corleone

In


bluesky said:


> Is it about induction of BTR-82 or its assembling in BD?


induction. And possible assembly if there is such a deal !?


I read that govt. is planning two new tank regiments. So that's 88 tanks in total. I believe they won't buy 88 type 59s and call it a day. That is laughable. More like mbt2000s or 3000s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I believe every element should be improved upon. Army air force navy. Everything. But I think navy has had enough equipmentsand focus should be on air force then army.
> 
> Saying that I am or was in an army regiment would be a lie. :



Our Air Force should be improved right now..

Then what is your occupation?


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> Our Air Force should be improved right now..
> 
> Then what is your occupation?


Doctor in a few years. 

Had interest to be pilot then bad eyesight happened. Was interested to go to army... but then my priorities changed. Goals in life etc.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Doctor in a few years.
> 
> Had interest to be pilot then bad eyesight happened. Was interested to go to army... but then my priorities changed. Goals in life etc.



Oh,dang,I wanna be a pilot...but 24/7 infront of a screen and I NEVER eat vegetables...


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> Oh,dang,I wanna be a pilot...but 24/7 infront of a screen and I NEVER eat vegetables...


Trust me all the talk about eat vegetables and fish and not watch TV is bullshit. I took care of my eyes all my life eating vegetables and fish and meat etc. but my eyesight got bad from this desert climate. Kuwaiti sandstorms etc. so yeah if you can read small writings from the back benches in your classroom... you are fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Trust me all the talk about eat vegetables and fish and not watch TV is bullshit. I took care of my eyes all my life eating vegetables and fish and meat etc. but my eyesight got bad from this desert climate. Kuwaiti sandstorms etc. so yeah if you can read small writings from the back benches in your classroom... you are fine.



Well,how much good your eye-sight has to be in order to be a pilot in the air force?


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> Well,how much good your eye-sight has to be in order to be a pilot in the air force?


6/6 or 20-20 vision. Normal vision. Shouldn't require prescription glasses to see far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> 6/6 or 20-20 vision. Normal vision. Shouldn't require prescription glasses to see far.



Damn,I don't wear glasses but I think my eye sight is worsening day by day... ( bcoz 24/7 infront of a screen )


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> Damn,I don't wear glasses but I think my eye sight is worsening day by day... ( bcoz 24/7 infront of a screen )


Screen doesn't really hurt your eyes tbh. It doesn't damage eyesight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Screen doesn't really hurt your eyes tbh. It doesn't damage eyesight.



But I feel my eye sight worsening....I have some trouble reading tiny letters...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> But I feel my eye sight worsening....I have some trouble reading tiny letters...


You're outta luck buddy. Try in commercial pilot license though. Good opportunity and high salary too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> Spammer Alert!
> Gonna report that dude/dudette..
> 
> @Mohammed Khaled More to fill your tank hunger!
> View attachment 317121
> View attachment 317122
> View attachment 317123
> View attachment 317124
> View attachment 317125
> View attachment 317126
> 
> Thats all I have....for now...
> 
> Now Good Night...


Type 69MK2G..?


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Aung Zaya said:


> Type 69MK2G..?



I think they are upgraded to the Al-Zarrar class...


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> I think they are upgraded to the Al-Zarrar class...


i'm pretty sure they are not HIT Al-Zarrar... pretty different...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Aung Zaya said:


> i'm pretty sure they are not HIT Al-Zarrar... pretty different...
> View attachment 317756



But we are upgrading them to the Al-Zarrar class...





What is the name of this? WS-22???


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> I think they are upgraded to the Al-Zarrar class...


Nope. And we are not.



~Phoenix~ said:


> But we are upgrading them to the Al-Zarrar class...
> 
> View attachment 317798
> 
> What is the name of this? WS-22???


Ws-22 on a mid sized Mercedes benz truck? But why? Doesn't it come with its own truck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> But we are upgrading them to the Al-Zarrar class...
> 
> View attachment 317798
> 
> What is the name of this? WS-22???





Mohammed Khaled said:


> Nope. And we are not.
> 
> 
> Ws-22 on a mid sized Mercedes benz truck? But why? Doesn't it come with its own truck


It's Not WS-22.. WS-22 is 122mm MLRS on 6x6 Truck.. May be recovery vehicle or light rader system.. ? Coz seem the truck is pretty light..


----------



## bongbang

~Phoenix~ said:


> What is the name of this? WS-22???



Air force logo on the truck. And its fm 90 shorad.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Nope. And we are not.
> 
> 
> Ws-22 on a mid sized Mercedes benz truck? But why? Doesn't it come with its own truck





Aung Zaya said:


> It's Not WS-22.. WS-22 is 122mm MLRS on 6x6 Truck.. May be recovery vehicle or light rader system.. ? Coz seem the truck is pretty light..





bongbang said:


> Air force logo on the truck. And its fm 90 shorad.



Aaaaahhh,that doesn't look like an usual FM-90 launcher at all...


----------



## Anubis

~Phoenix~ said:


> Aaaaahhh,that doesn't look like an usual FM-90 launcher at all...


That's a reload truck....it carries extra missiles and reloads the armored launchers when the run out.


----------



## kobiraaz

~Phoenix~ said:


> But we are upgrading them to the Al-Zarrar class...
> 
> View attachment 317798
> 
> What is the name of this? WS-22???



No the BNP Govt. initially had plan to upgrade type 59 to that class but later both Type 59 and Type 69 were upgraded differently with chinese help.


----------



## asad71

This is an irrelevant thread really. RAWAMI policy makers have decided to limit the role of the nation's military to UN peace keeping and internal policing to protect the govt. Any major eqpt procurement would be done to gain commission.


----------



## Michael Corleone

asad71 said:


> This is an irrelevant thread really. RAWAMI policy makers have decided to limit the role of the nation's military to UN peace keeping and internal policing to protect the govt. Any major eqpt procurement would be done to gain commission.


So are you proposing mass mobilization and invasion to expand our territories? Are you asking we become new nazis now?


----------



## asad71

Mohammed Khaled said:


> So are you proposing mass mobilization and invasion to expand our territories? Are you asking we become new nazis now?



I have proposed nothing; merely expressed what is apparent. Regarding the defense of BD, as always in history the people will defend the land in case invaded by the enemy.


----------



## Michael Corleone

asad71 said:


> I have proposed nothing; merely expressed what is apparent. Regarding the defense of BD, as always in history the people will defend the land in case invaded by the enemy.


First off no one is invading us. And second. Definitely. People of Bangladesh (that included all civilians and military personnel) will fight back.


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed1

image host



20mb image hosting


----------



## Michael Corleone

syed1 said:


> image host
> 
> 
> 
> 20mb image hosting


Keep air force post in air force thread.


----------



## syed1

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Keep air force post in air force thread.





Shit! I accidently posted those images here. Thanks for quoting me here mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed1

security adviser praises Bangladesh armed forces

The prime minister’s security affairs adviser has praised the Bangladesh armed forces for the work they do and the way they manage resources.

Tarique Ahmed Siddique, a retired major general, also described as “perceived deprivation” the general impression that military gets much more than the civil bureaucrats.

"The armed forces have earned the confidence of the people," Siddique told a seminar on 'civil-military relations in democracy' at the Bangladesh Institute of International and Strategic Studies (BIISS) on Wednesday.

The government’s think-tank, BIISS, organised the seminar as it believes “Bangladesh can be a model for balanced civil-military relations in nation building."

Bangladesh experienced military rule between 1975, when the country’s founding father Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman was killed in a coup, and 1991, when military dictator General HM Ershad was brought down from power by a people's movement.

The adviser to the prime minister, however, believed that military-led regime “would not have existed without encouragement and support from bureaucrats, politicians, businessmen and even some diplomats.”

He also linked the long period of authoritarian rule with the current rise of terrorist threats .

"National interest has and had varied at different times (during such rules) causing severe negative impact of national security.

“That’s why today we witness the emergence of terrorism and extremism in the country.”

Chiefs of the army, navy and air force, director general of the Rapid Action Battalion, diplomats, academicians, and journalists were present at the inauguration of the seminar.

Military ‘earned people’s confidence’

Siddique, who has been serving as an adviser to the PM since 2OO9, said the level of “trust and coordination” between civil and military organisaitons varies from country to country.

“In a developed country, the role of military is different. But in developing countries military may be engaged more in various national activities like development."

“Bangladesh is not exception and that’s why military is engaged in so many activities,” he said and they were “doing an excellent job and they had earned the confidence of the people.”

“Armed forces in Bangladesh had proved themselves,” he said.

‘Military gets nothing extra’

Military budget is the least discussed issue in the Bangladesh parliament. The budget is also sometimes higher than the spending on health and education.

Siddiqui, however, said military was not getting anything “extra” compared to civilian officials.

“They (armed forces) are managing their resources in their own way. We have better accommodation, and housing society. Nothing extra is given by the government. Whatever resources (are) given, we manage within that.”

“Many think our army gets many things free, which is not the case. May be they spend less than what the civil bureaucrat spent. Whatever resources we get, we manage within it,” he said.

‘You are paid to protect society’

The adviser, however, reminded the armed forces that they have to act in coordination with the civil authorities.

He said military should be “strong enough to protect the society and meet any external threat.”

“We have to think of the threats we are fighting. Are we protecting the geographical border or the people in it, is what we have to keep in mind.”

“It is of utmost importance for a healthy democratic environment to continue a meaningful relationship between civil authority and military organisation. We should be focus on faith, transparency, mutual understanding and respect.”

He, however, said national security was not only a concern for those in uniform, but one equally important for civilians and the military.

ISPR not adequate

He also mentioned the structural difference and said military rules, regulations and culture are “conservative and traditional” in nature and “we always stick to it.”

“On the other hand civil machinery is rather more flexible and adaptable to change."

He pointed out that the conflict between media and the armed forces stemmed from the conflicting nature of their jobs.

Armed forces maintain confidentiality while media want to explore and make things public. This is the conflict, he said.

But he suggested that “informed citizen is the best friend of military.”

He said that the media see military as a ‘coercive force’ sometimes in Bangladesh. "That is only because they are not informed. Misinformation gives rise to problem.”

He, however, acknowledged that the existing ISPR, the military’s public relations wing, was not adequate, which he described as ‘unfortunate’.



http://m.bdnews24.com/en/detail/bangladesh/1185637


----------



## bluesky

By reading defense related news from various sources I reckon that Bangladesh Army is in control of short range air defense system (SHORD) in BD. Read some excerpts from a foreign news on Goal 2030.

"An independent air defense brigade has been formed at Dhaka Cantonment. Two regiments of FM 90 surface to air missile will be added by 2016 to enhance air defense capabilities of army."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

bigbossman said:


>



Nice video...
Same old stuff from the advertisements...but okay...


----------



## masud

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1342362402460550


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Next time anyone plays cricket with us-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1757914471146048








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1757862501151245


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Is there any picture of our army that can beat it? 
Our 1st Para-Commando Battalion "The Cheetahs".
The only force of Bangladesh which is stronger than them are the Bangladesh Navy SWAD SEAL/UDT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> View attachment 324073
> 
> Is there any picture of our army that can beat it?
> Our 1st Para-Commando Battalion "The Cheetahs".
> The only force of Bangladesh which is stronger than them are the Bangladesh Navy SWAD SEAL/UDT.
> View attachment 324074


More like they are the same just specialized in certain categories.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> More like they are the same just specialized in certain categories.



No,SWADS are better trained,better equipped...
Look at the equipment of SWADs...






Now compare it with the Para-Commando battalion soldiers.









Currently,the most advanced and well equipped part of our army are the East Bengal Regiment and some parts of the 46th infantry division ( full are under upgradation )






But when you talk about skills and training,the Para-Commando battalions are the best in our army,but our navy SWADs SEAL/UDT are the best in whole of South Asia and one of the best in the world...


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> No,SWADS are better trained,better equipped...
> Look at the equipment of SWADs...
> 
> View attachment 324263
> 
> 
> Now compare it with the Para-Commando battalion soldiers.
> 
> View attachment 324267
> View attachment 324268
> 
> 
> Currently,the most advanced and well equipped part of our army are the East Bengal Regiment and some parts of the 46th infantry division ( full are under upgradation )
> 
> View attachment 324266
> 
> 
> But when you talk about skills and training,the Para-Commando battalions are the best in our army,but our navy SWADs SEAL/UDT are the best in whole of South Asia and one of the best in the world...


Dude... swads and paracommando battalion are basically the same unit. Swads members are transferred to the navy from paracommando battalion and seals training includes... blowing up underwater structures. That's the only speciality and difference between the two. 

Look at these dorks.... oversized eye gear and basically everything.... the first parade was basically a mess... a soldier even dropped his gun.... lmao. Swads haven't yet have any thing to back up the claim of being one of the best... like SAS or US navy seals.... but you can certainly say their training and skills are up with those forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

~Phoenix~ said:


> Next time anyone plays cricket with us-
> View attachment 324060


If they join isis and who will be responsible? Bd army?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Bangladesh Air Force: 2 Batteries of HQ-7B in service.
Bangladesh Navy: FM-90N in service.
Bangladesh Army: 2 Regiments of HQ-7B in service.
It seems that not only BA, but also, BAF and BN have inducted FM-90s. Can someone tell us the difference between *2 batteries* and *2 regiments*. Please write in numerical, if possible.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Dude... swads and paracommando battalion are basically the same unit. Swads members are transferred to the navy from paracommando battalion and seals training includes... blowing up underwater structures. That's the only speciality and difference between the two.



Para-commandos are more like special warfare force for the army and support them in conventional and non-conventional warfare,but not take part actively in frontline intense combat as they are low in numbers and very valuable assets for ops...while the navy SWADS are SEALs which means Sea,Air And Land and you can tell by their name that they are suitable for any combat situation,and can be deployed in any situation.Their equipment and training are 10 times more better than army Para-Commandos and a thousand of SWADS soldiers can take down all 3 battalions of Para-Commandos ( average battalion consists of 2000 troops ) and they are the one and only force in our country capable of deep penetration ops and,along with the ODD71,are the only force in our country that are capable of underwater demolishing.And their training and skills can be matched by only few special forces..



Mohammed Khaled said:


> Look at these dorks.... oversized eye gear and basically everything.... the first parade was basically a mess... a soldier even dropped his gun.... lmao.



Not their fault,they were just a bunch of rickshawalas who were forced to do the parade...



Mohammed Khaled said:


> Swads haven't yet have any thing to back up the claim of being one of the best... like SAS or US navy seals.... but you can certainly say their training and skills are up with those forces.



Thats because SWADs were formed 7 years ago ( 2009 ) and they are yet to be proven in combat...


----------



## ~Phoenix~

warrantofficer said:


> If they join isis and who will be responsible? Bd army?



Whaaaaatttt???? ISIS will make their own cricket team????



bluesky said:


> Bangladesh Air Force: 2 Batteries of HQ-7B in service.
> Bangladesh Navy: FM-90N in service.
> Bangladesh Army: 2 Regiments of HQ-7B in service.
> It seems that not only BA, but also, BAF and BN have inducted FM-90s. Can someone tell us the difference between *2 batteries* and *2 regiments*. Please write in numerical, if possible.



In BN,only BNS Bangabandhu has FM-90,and maybe it will also be fitted on BNS Somudro Joy...
BAF and BA operates the land based version...

A battery consists of 5-8 units,while an artillery brigade consists of 12-24 units or more or less than that...I'm not sure about that,feel free to prove me wrong...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> Para-commandos are more like special warfare force for the army and support them in conventional and non-conventional warfare,but not take part actively in frontline intense combat as they are low in numbers and very valuable assets for ops...while the navy SWADS are SEALs which means Sea,Air And Land and you can tell by their name that they are suitable for any combat situation,and can be deployed in any situation.Their equipment and training are 10 times more better than army Para-Commandos and a thousand of SWADS soldiers can take down all 3 battalions of Para-Commandos ( average battalion consists of 2000 troops ) and they are the one and only force in our country capable of deep penetration ops and,along with the ODD71,are the only force in our country that are capable of underwater demolishing.And their training and skills can be matched by only few special forces..
> 
> 
> 
> Not their fault,they were just a bunch of rickshawalas who were forced to do the parade...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because SWADs were formed 7 years ago ( 2009 ) and they are yet to be proven in combat...


Clearly you won't get what I am saying.... anyways. A old neighbor of mine has transferred from para commando battalion to swads to serve as instructors... he says there's not much difference in difficulties of their trainings. You gotta work together to go through. Else whole unit fails. Anyways.... apart from navy specialized operations... all of them are the same.


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh Army's Black Eagle Special Forces Sniper operator.
One shoot, one kill....
Photo _©_ Bangladesh Army Magazine
‪#‎BlackEagle‬ ‪#‎Sniper‬ ‪#‎BangladeshArmy‬
Shared by: Bangladesh Defence




9191

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Another pic of a Black Eagle sniper

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Clearly you won't get what I am saying.... anyways. A old neighbor of mine has transferred from para commando battalion to swads to serve as instructors... he says there's not much difference in difficulties of their trainings. You gotta work together to go through. Else whole unit fails. Anyways.... apart from navy specialized operations... all of them are the same.



Ok ok ok,you win...I won't argue anymore...



Mastermind.009 said:


> S. Thread.



Say what,dude/dudette?
Anyways,welcome to PDF,I'm the youngest ( and also the smartest or I think so ) member of the Bangladesh section.


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> Ok ok ok,you win...I won't argue anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> Say what,dude/dudette?
> Anyways,welcome to PDF,I'm the youngest ( and also the smartest or I think so ) member of the Bangladesh section.


I won't either. I understand what you're saying but. Their training is not relaxed or more difficult compared to one another. Have the basic training same. But later swads get specialized in more fields like underwater speciality. Both can attack from land air and sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

The H&KG3A1 looks badass!













Mastermind.009 said:


> dudette? what a word..... I m sis. I am zana from canada. Nice to meet u lill boy



Oh,nice to meet you,Zana sis ^_^



Mastermind.009 said:


> Stay united.



We are!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Khan saheb said:


> looks like they are using it as marksman rifle!!



Don't we have the Chinese copy of Dragunov SVD for that role?


----------



## bluesky

Enjoy
Bangladesh Army: Newly modified Infantry Brigade and equipment 











It surprised me to see the members of Ansar and VDP troops. Seems they will be given higher training to make them a strong militia group.


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

~Phoenix~ said:


> The H&KG3A1 looks badass!




It is most probably a HK 41 SG1 a sniper/marksman adaptation of G3 rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Khan saheb said:


> It is most probably a HK 41 SG1 a sniper/marksman adaptation of G3 rifle.
> 
> View attachment 325001



HK-41 is a semi .. G-3..



~Phoenix~ said:


> Another pic of a Black Eagle sniper
> View attachment 324741



In riot gear.


----------



## Arthur

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> HK-41 is a semi .. G-3..



HK 41 SG1 is a official designation for this particular G3 variant. You can see the engraving on the rifle.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Khan saheb said:


> HK 41 SG1 is a official designation for this particular G3 variant. Developed/adapted from the original G3 design. You can see the engraving on the rifle.



There isn't any different from the G-3 except that G-3 had a semi & burst mode .. While HK-41 is a semi .. Without any auto burst mode.

The furniture would vary from manufacturer to manufacturer...

HK-41;









Both are 41s.

G-3, G-3M & G-3S modified variant aswell as the original ones manufactured by POF;






The original G-3A3 and POF modified/upgraded G-3M.









The shorter G-3S






Other variants by POF.


----------



## Arthur

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> There isn't any different from the G-3 except that G-3 had a semi & burst mode .. While HK-41 is a semi .. Without any auto burst mode.



G3 is rumored to have great recoil; interfering with the aim. Does this modification solve that?

A recoil interfering with the aim,isn't particularly good for a marksman rifle.Isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Khan saheb said:


> G3 is said to have great recoil; interfering with the aim. Does this modification solve that?



G-3 does have a lot of recoil I'm burst mode .. But in the hands of a trained soldier its a non issue ... And it's accurate.

The modification does solve the issue aswell as provides for muzzle flash,reduces the weight and other issues..

But these are stop gap weapons and are being inducted till the new Rifle is accepted in service.

The S version is shorter and compact.


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ~Phoenix~



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

bigbossman said:


>


upgraded t-59??


----------



## Michael Corleone

bigbossman said:


>


Seems to have added armor... new turret upgraded suspension and a new gun. Was the power pack upgraded..? It is protruding out of the tank.

@Nilgiri @bd_4_ever @kobiraaz look at this... opinions? The turret seems to be completely sloped...tag along others too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Seems to have added armor... new turret upgraded suspension and a new gun. Was the power pack upgraded..? It is protruding out of the tank.
> 
> @Nilgiri @bd_4_ever @kobiraaz look at this... opinions? The turret seems to be completely sloped...tag along others too.



Is there an article that lists out what has been upgraded?


----------



## Michael Corleone

It's a type 59 g upgrade...




Tanzanian type 59g upgrade... has type96 welded turret, 122 mm smoothbore gun, 800hp engine, moredern fire control system, second gen night vision, upgraded side skirts etc



Nilgiri said:


> Is there an article that lists out what has been upgraded?


If it's type59g upgrade it should be something like the Tanzanian upgrade that brings it up to 3rd gen MBT standard.
The main armament is now a smoothbore 122 mm capable of firing APFSDS, HEAT, HE-FRAG, and ATGMs through the tube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> It's a type 59 g upgrade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanzanian type 59g upgrade... has type96 welded turret, 122 mm smoothbore gun, 800hp engine, moredern fire control system, second gen night vision, upgraded side skirts etc
> 
> 
> If it's type59g upgrade it should be something like the Tanzanian upgrade that brings it up to 3rd gen MBT standard.
> The main armament is now a smoothbore 122 mm capable of firing APFSDS, HEAT, HE-FRAG, and ATGMs through the tube



The tanzanian one looks a lot better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> The tanzanian one looks a lot better.


I don't think it's fully upgraded yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I don't think it's fully upgraded yet.



Fair enough. Do you know when the full upgraded version will be done?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> Fair enough. Do you know when the full upgraded version will be done?


Tbh... this is the first time I am seeing pictorial proof of them being upgraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Tbh... this is the first time I am seeing pictorial proof of them being upgraded.



Was it a lot cheaper to do then get some T-72s in storage in eastern bloc?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> Was it a lot cheaper to do then get some T-72s in storage in eastern bloc?


I guess they did upgrade these out of necessity than concern of budget constraint.... this upgrade should bring this to standards of early to mid t90s t72 etc... so yeah. Although there are talks for 1 new armored division... no one knows what tank and in what numbers for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

I don't think upgraded the turret...seems pretty round to me.


----------



## Nilgiri

Anubis said:


> I don't think upgraded the turret...seems pretty round to me.



M.K is saying the upgrade is not complete. I think only a frontal glacis was upgraded this time for turret from what I can see of the pics.....we will need some better pics to see what this exactly looks like.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

It's fully upgraded. They just don't have their added armours on.

They don't have a 'new' turret. What they did is, they took of the old turret and then added a frame/rack around it to install ERA plates. If you pay for it, you can get composite armor blocks to fill in the space between the ERA slates and the turret. I don't like the turret geometry of the G upgrade.

The main gun seems to be the same as MBT-2000.

Edit: where and when these pictures were taken?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> It's fully upgraded. They just don't have their added armours on.
> 
> They don't have a 'new' turret. What they did is, they took of the old turret and then added a frame/rack around it to install ERA plates. If you pay for it, you can get composite armor blocks to fill in the space between thw ERA slates and the turret. I don't like the turret geometry of the G upgrade.
> 
> The main gun seems to be the same as MBT-2000.


it is still not fully upgraded, check the wheel, still old one.
so far 172 Type59 tanks have been upgraded, these are still in the process

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> it is still not fully upgraded, check the wheel, still old one.
> so far 172 Type59 tanks have been upgraded, these are still in the process



Ok,maybe wheels will be changed, but that doesn't mean that rest of the tank isn't. No more changes will be done on rest of the body, that's sure for now. You can say 90 percent upgrade is done. Install new wheels and armour slates, it's ready for frontline service.

And how many workshops are involved in the process? Shouldn't the wheels be installed where all other physical upgrades were done?

And how come they have upgraded 172, but we get pic of some 'half finished ' one?


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> Ok,maybe wheels will be changed, but that doesn't mean that rest of the tank isn't. No more changes will be done on rest of the body, that's sure for now. You can say 90 percent upgrade is done. Install new wheels and armour slates, it's ready for frontline service.
> 
> And how many workshops are involved in the process? Shouldn't the wheels be installed where all other physical upgrades were done?
> 
> And how come they have upgraded 172, but we get pic of some 'half finished ' one?


probably these are going for field test first of new equipment.
and you will not get much pics of our armed forces


----------



## Michael Corleone

Anubis said:


> I don't think upgraded the turret...seems pretty round to me.


I agree but what do you think of the third picture?

Btw guys... this type 59 doesn't go over 35tons at most... including heaviest equipments like stabilizer etc.



Khan saheb said:


> It's fully upgraded. They just don't have their added armours on.
> 
> They don't have a 'new' turret. What they did is, they took of the old turret and then added a frame/rack around it to install ERA plates. If you pay for it, you can get composite armor blocks to fill in the space between the ERA slates and the turret. I don't like the turret geometry of the G upgrade.
> 
> The main gun seems to be the same as MBT-2000.
> 
> Edit: where and when these pictures were taken?


they are planning to go type 59g standards... why wont they be upgrading turret to type 96 one? G variants includes that.


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I agree but what do you think of the third picture?
> 
> Btw guys... this type 59 doesn't go over 35tons at most... including heaviest equipments like stabilizer etc.
> 
> 
> they are planning to go type 59g standards... why wont they be upgrading turret to type 96 one? G variants includes that.



The weight was a major factor behind this upgrade. It suits our Terrain.

As for the turret, in G standard upgrade you don't get a new turret, what you get is what I described already. It's just a extra shell of armour over the old turret. Front glassics sees the most work.



BDforever said:


> probably these are going for field test first of new equipment.
> and you will not get much pics of our armed forces


I think the mass upgrade work has just started. That's why.


PS: Notice the bigger engine compartment. Means a new and more powerful engine. Happy hunting!!


----------



## Michael Corleone

The early d-10c gun fitted on t59 on post #3197 could shoot 8 rounds per minute with a gun rammer. Else 7.67 rounds.



Khan saheb said:


> The weight was a major factor behind this upgrade. It suits our Terrain.
> 
> As for the turret, in G standard upgrade you don't get a new turret, what yoy get is what I described already. It's just a extra shell of armour over the old turret. Front glassics sees the most work.
> 
> 
> I think the mass upgrade work has just started. That's why.


The Tanzanian tanks got type 96 turret in their g upgrades.

Ps. It is said to be a 800hp engine.


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> The early d-10c gun fitted on t59 on post #3197 could shoot 8 rounds per minute with a gun rammer. Else 7.67 rounds.
> 
> 
> The Tanzanian tanks got type 96 turret in their g upgrades.
> 
> Ps. It is said to be a 800hp engine.



800 hp is enough. It's only 35 ton.

They don't, I doubt that. Notice the commanders hatch. And to mention, new turret was considered during the Type 69 upgrade, but in field taste it failed to satisfy both Chinese and BD experts. Also it was deemed unfeasible.


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> I think the mass upgrade work has just started. That's why.


no, last year, PM herself said 172 units has been upgraded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> 800 hp is enough. It's only 35 ton.
> 
> They don't, I doubt that. Notice the commanders hatch. And to mention, new turret was considered during the Type 69 upgrade, but in field taste it failed to satisfy both Chinese and BD experts. Also it was deemed unfeasible.


800hp will make that tank like a RU251 light tank... fast af! 
I guess the requirements goes down like traverse time and reload and dispersion. With the turrets.... gotta do some digging on it.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_59_tank
G variants come with new turret and armor.

@BDforever old post
Bangladesh locally upgrade TYPE-59BD MBT

Bangladesh army's own BMTF(bangladesh machine & tools factories) under '902 heavy workshop start it's project to upgrade old type-59 light tank into modern generation main battle tank.as a type-59BD ;technology of type-59G.

Specification:
-weight:40 tons
-oparational range:450 km
-engine:800 hp
-torque:1400rpm
-speed:60km/h
-armour:RHA,ERA

-main gun:125 mm smothbore
-secondary gun:12.7heavy anti aircraft machine gun&7.62coxial gpmg

Other features:
*125mm capable of fire all NATO round including APFSDS,HEAT-FS,HE-FS round:can penetrate 550m armour at 2km distance
*Can fire anti tank guided missile from main gun
*Advance data link and communication system
*Full computerised system
*ECM
*Smoke grenade&jammer
*Tharmal & night vision
*laser range finder
*Air condition system
*NBC suit








Source: https://defence.pk/threads/banglade...ng-type-59-tank-locally.331566/#ixzz4IL9BZOLI

Weight increases by 5 tons
Engine hp increases by 300
Speed increases by 4 km/hr

Weight increase was mainly the external armor which is derived from type 96....

I guess these will be presented at this years parade?
Guys record and upload on YouTube pls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> 800hp will make that tank like a RU251 light tank... fast af!
> I guess the requirements goes down like traverse time and reload and dispersion. With the turrets.... gotta do some digging on it.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_59_tank
> G variants come with new turret and armor.
> 
> @BDforever old post
> Bangladesh locally upgrade TYPE-59BD MBT
> 
> Bangladesh army's own BMTF(bangladesh machine & tools factories) under '902 heavy workshop start it's project to upgrade old type-59 light tank into modern generation main battle tank.as a type-59BD ;technology of type-59G.
> 
> Specification:
> -weight:40 tons
> -oparational range:450 km
> -engine:800 hp
> -torque:1400rpm
> -speed:60km/h
> -armour:RHA,ERA
> 
> -main gun:125 mm smothbore
> -secondary gun:12.7heavy anti aircraft machine gun&7.62coxial gpmg
> 
> Other features:
> *125mm capable of fire all NATO round including APFSDS,HEAT-FS,HE-FS round:can penetrate 550m armour at 2km distance
> *Can fire anti tank guided missile from main gun
> *Advance data link and communication system
> *Full computerised system
> *ECM
> *Smoke grenade&jammer
> *Tharmal & night vision
> *laser range finder
> *Air condition system
> *NBC suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/banglade...ng-type-59-tank-locally.331566/#ixzz4IL9BZOLI
> 
> Weight increases by 5 tons
> Engine hp increases by 300
> Speed increases by 4 km/hr
> 
> Weight increase was mainly the external armor which is derived from type 96....
> 
> I guess these will be presented at this years parade?
> Guys record and upload on YouTube pls.



Look at the turret very closely and tell me what you see. I spent a considerable amount of time around these machines, and I know whatcI am talking about. Don't believe everything some random website tellll you about BA. Most of the time they don't know a nut from a bolt.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> Look at the turret very closely and tell mee what you see. I spent a considerable amount of time around these machines, and I know whatcI am talking about. Don't believe everything some random website tellll you about BA. Most of the time they don't know a nut from a bolt.


Not talking about Bangladesh army in general but the variant of tank... And the information is standard on all sources... Let me link a photo to compare with the third pic.








Compare side and front turret with3rd pic... I am not claiming it is a new turret fitted on em. It might be. Speculation.... Also look at upgraded suspension of t59 and compare with t96 over here... Also the side armor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Not talking about Bangladesh army in general but the variant of tank... And the information is standard on all sources... Let me link a photo to compare with the third pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare side and front turret with3rd pic... I am not claiming it is a new turret fitted on em. It might be. Speculation.... Also look at upgraded suspension of t59 and compare with t96 over here... Also the side armor.



Has Bangladesh invested anything itself into armour materials research etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Btw.... Stock turret or shall I say second gen turret of t59 can only accommodate 100mm gun... 120... 125mm doesn't fit into that with auto loader or gun rammer or stabilizer.



Nilgiri said:


> Has Bangladesh invested anything itself into armour materials research etc?


I don't think so. And even if they did it would be classified... We wouldn't know until they announce something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

photo from around 2014, depicting new turret... and mbt 2000 doesnt have angular addon composite armor of this shape yet



bigbossman said:


>


@Khan saheb bhaisab



bigbossman said:


>


how are you getting these pics @bigbossman

shall we celebrate? @Nilgiri @bd_4_ever @kobiraaz @Khan saheb @idune

guys tbh... bangladesh should start a dedicated tank museum now... close to air force museum... we got those ww2 era tanks and some 71 era tanks... plus when these retire in future... i would rather like to see them in a old age home than metal scrapyard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> shall we celebrate? @Nilgiri @bd_4_ever @kobiraaz @Khan saheb @idune



What exactly? I am not seeing the BD tank fully upgraded like the reference pic on left or am I missing something here?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> What exactly? I am not seeing the BD tank fully upgraded like the reference pic on left or am I missing something here?


the tank on the left i guess is the complete upgrade? bigbossman has been posting since the beginning... plus type 59s havent been seen last year in the parade indicating they were being upgrade...!?


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> the tank on the left i guess is the complete upgrade? bigbossman has been posting since the beginning... plus type 59s havent been seen last year in the parade indicating they were being upgrade...!?



If its confirmed that is indeed BD tank on left, congrats. 

But I will need more proof.


----------



## Michael Corleone

@bigbossman should speak for this now... i am not 100% on this still... but when considering pakistan already got their own class of upgrades... and tanzania's tank is full brown in colour and this is painted greenish brownish... it is safe to place bet on it

cc// @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

Mohammed Khaled said:


> photo from around 2014, depicting new turret... and mbt 2000 doesnt have angular addon composite armor of this shape yet
> 
> 
> @Khan saheb bhaisab
> 
> 
> how are you getting these pics @bigbossman
> 
> shall we celebrate? @Nilgiri @bd_4_ever @kobiraaz @Khan saheb @idune
> 
> guys tbh... bangladesh should start a dedicated tank museum now... close to air force museum... we got those ww2 era tanks and some 71 era tanks... plus when these retire in future... i would rather like to see them in a old age home than metal scrapyard




From this profile: (As per the information given, they were taking these tanks to Dhaka from Chittagong, At first i had doubt about the pictures, then seeing the Bangladeshi trucks and army soldiers, It is confirmed that this tank belong to Bangladesh Army. The upgrade process is still underway. This tank is not fully upgraded yet. 

https://www.facebook.com/shashastro.bahini/photos_albums

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

bigbossman said:


> From this profile: (As per the information given, they were taking these tanks to Dhaka from Chittagong, At first i had doubt about the pictures, then seeing the Bangladeshi trucks and army soldiers, It is confirmed that this tank belong to Bangladesh Army. The upgrade process is still underway. This tank is not fully upgraded yet.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/shashastro.bahini/photos_albums


@Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

T-69 MK2 of Bangladesh Army





T-69 MK2 of Bangladesh Army - Night Firing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Will they give the 69s the same armor?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Anubis said:


> Will they give the 69s the same armor?


Read somewhere t69 is a variant of t59 but it's for the light tank role...
The little upgrade they did back in 2012 were said to be the last

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Read somewhere t69 is a variant of t59 but it's for the light tank role...
> The little upgrade they did back in 2012 were said to be the last



I used to think T59 and T69 are different tanks. T59 is for the light rank role where is T69 Mk II is the backbone of our MBT group.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

kobiraaz said:


> I used to think T59 and T69 are different tanks. T59 is for the light rank role where is T69 Mk II is the backbone of our MBT group.


I doubt whether T69 mk II can be called backbone when there are only 50 piece of them in inventory.Bangladesh have only 276 tank according to IISS. This is shamefully low number considering the size of our army and the threat we face from our powerful neighbors.


----------



## Michael Corleone

kobiraaz said:


> I used to think T59 and T69 are different tanks. T59 is for the light rank role where is T69 Mk II is the backbone of our MBT group.


T69 are lighter compared to the 59s and they are in small numbers



Doyalbaba said:


> I doubt whether T69 mk II can be called backbone when there are only 50 piece of them in inventory.Bangladesh have only 276 tank according to IISS. This is shamefully low number considering the size of our army and the threat we face from our powerful neighbors.


Various sources reveal different amounts... But global fire power and even fbi website says around 600 tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Mohammed Khaled said:


> T69 are lighter compared to the 59s and they are in small numbers
> 
> 
> Various sources reveal different amounts... But global fire power and even fbi website says around 600 tanks.



Weight of T59 and 69 please


----------



## Michael Corleone

kobiraaz said:


> Weight of T59 and 69 please


36 tons max for type 69. 40-45 tons max for type 59 but that depends on variants of the tanks... But on basic terms type 69 has more powerful stock engines to perform light tank roles.
Stock tanks both are around 35-37 tons


----------



## BDforever

you guys are informed totally opposite
@Doyalbaba @kobiraaz
and others



Mohammed Khaled said:


> Read somewhere t69 is a variant of t59 but it's for the light tank role...
> The little upgrade they did back in 2012 were said to be the last





Mohammed Khaled said:


> 36 tons max for type 69. 40-45 tons max for type 59 but that depends on variants of the tanks... But on basic terms type 69 has more powerful stock engines to perform light tank roles.
> Stock tanks both are around 35-37 tons


1. Type69mk2 is heavier tank (45ton+) than Type059 tank
2. Type69mk2 is backbone of BD Army.
3. some Type69 tanks are converted into light SPH as an experimental project.
4. number of Type69mk2 is 200+
5. IISS does not have all info
6. Type69 tank is further development from Type59 tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

BDforever said:


> you guys are informed totally opposite
> @Doyalbaba @kobiraaz
> and others
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Type69mk2 is heavier tank (45ton+) than Type059 tank
> 2. Type69mk2 is backbone of BD Army.
> 3. some Type69 tanks are converted into lighter SPH.
> 4. number of Type69mk2 is 200+
> 5. IISS does not have all info
> 6. Type69 tank is further development from Type59 tank


How's a 45 ton tank still mostly stock? Wikipedia says its around 37
Dammit Wikipedia source seems to be edited on daily basis for Bangladesh army equipment. Type 69 is numbered 50 and 59 is numbered 174 currently. 
Yup type 69 is post type 59 development. 
Dude can you link me IISS website?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> How's a 45 ton tank still mostly stock? Wikipedia says its around 37
> Dammit Wikipedia source seems to be edited on daily basis for Bangladesh army equipment. Type 69 is numbered 50 and 59 is numbered 174 currently.
> Yup type 69 is post type 59 development.
> Dude can you link me IISS website?


never go by wiki lol
here
http://www.iiss.org/

another thing for you guys, do not follow Global firepower much, it has serious creditable issue.
one example: once it showed Nepal has more military strength is than Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

BDforever said:


> never go by wiki lol
> here
> http://www.iiss.org/
> 
> another thing for you guys, do not follow Global firepower much, it has serious creditable issue.
> one example: once it showed Nepal has more military strength is than Bangladesh


Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> photo from around 2014, depicting new turret... and mbt 2000 doesnt have angular addon composite armor of this shape yet
> 
> 
> @Khan saheb bhaisab



Whatever suits your dream bro.



Mohammed Khaled said:


> Btw.... Stock turret or shall I say second gen turret of t59 can only accommodate 100mm gun... 120... 125mm doesn't fit into that with auto loader or gun rammer or stabilizer.
> 
> 
> I don't think so. And even if they did it would be classified... We wouldn't know until they announce something.


Without an auto-loader, no problem. Use an semi automatic one. Problem solved. Look at Al-Zarrar.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> Whatever suits your dream bro.


Bro that shady pic came up while I was reading about type 59 g upgrades for bd army In Chinese forum... It's a speculation from my point... Not claiming em to be genuinely legit. Facts maybe but not speculation


----------



## monitor

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য বেতার নিয়ন্ত্রক বিস্ফোরক বিরোধী STAR Light 3E RCIED (Radio Controlled Improvised Explosive Device) jammers দেশীয় টেলিকমিউনিকেশন কোম্পানি Radiant Corporation সাপ্লাই করবে Czech ইলেক্ট্রনিক ওয়ারফেয়ার সিস্টেম প্রডুসার URC System এর কাছ থেকে। লাগানো হবে সেনাবাহিনী ব্যবহিত এপিসি, এমর‍্যাপ বাহনে।
.
Czech electronic warfare system producer URC Systems has teamed with Bangladeshi local firm Radiant Corporation to supply the Bangladesh Army with its STAR Light 3E jammers.
.
The jammers - designed to counter threats such as radio-controlled improvised explosive devices (RCIEDs) -* will be installed onto the army's tactical mine-resistant ambush protected (MRAP) vehicles. These vehicles are based on the Turkish-made Cobra II 4x4 platform.
.
The STAR Light 3E is the upgraded export variant of the STAR Light 3 jammer, which the Czech Army has successfully deployed on a combat mission in Afghanistan aboard the 8x8 Pandur II wheeled infantry fighting vehicles.*
.
Technical information on the 3E system remains undisclosed, although it is understood to have a power output of 455 W divided into eight bands.
.
The system scans several frequency sub-bands simultaneously and can be programmed to jam selected frequencies. This enables channels employed by friendly forces to remain accessible during jamming operations.
.
This EW systems will enhance the safety system our military vehicles.
.
#ElectronicWarfare #RCIEDJammer #BangladeshArmy
Shared by: Bangladesh Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Barmaley

A big party (up to 50 vehicles) of BTR-80 for the Bangladesh UN peacekeeping forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Michael Corleone

Barmaley said:


> A big party (up to 50 vehicles) of BTR-80 for the Bangladesh UN peacekeeping forces.


noice <3


----------



## Anubis

I wonder where they are deploying them.


----------



## Bilal9

Most probably the usual trouble spots, Sierra Leone for starters.

Getting the Army do the UN's work was probably the smartest move the govt. took in the seventies - it keeps them well-trained and current with top-tier armed forces practices.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

Bilal9 said:


> Most probably the usual trouble spots, Sierra Leone for starters.
> 
> Getting the Army do the UN's work was probably the smartest move the govt. took in the seventies - it keeps them well-trained and current with top-tier armed forces practices.



All we need to do now is to get more senior officers at those commanding posts.


----------



## Arthur

Anubis said:


> I wonder where they are deploying them.





Bilal9 said:


> Most probably the usual trouble spots, Sierra Leone for starters.


I think it's Mali. Mali has become the hotspot in Africa. New troops and equipment were requested by UN last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

Barmaley said:


> A big party (up to 50 vehicles) of BTR-80 for the Bangladesh UN peacekeeping forces.


armament is not good..................


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> armament is not good..................


These are not tanks.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Mohammed Khaled said:


> These are not tanks.


But still weak while other APC and IFV got own 30mm and AGTM...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> But still weak while other APC and IFV got own 30mm and AGTM...


Looks like it got a gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Aung Zaya said:


> But still weak while other APC and IFV got own 30mm and AGTM...


Check the pics carefully.


----------



## masud

Mohammed Khaled said:


> These are not tanks.


do you think, i don,t know the differance betwen Tank and APC?   



Mohammed Khaled said:


> Check the pics carefully.



you don,t understand what he trying to say !
CAN YOU PLEAS explain WHICH ARMAMENT IS BATTER...........

OUR (BTR 80 VERSON)





MAYANMAR ARMY (BTR-3 VERSON)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> do you think, i don,t know the differance betwen Tank and APC?
> 
> 
> 
> you don,t understand what he trying to say !
> CAN YOU PLEAS explain WHICH ARMAMENT IS BATTER...........
> 
> OUR (BTR 80 VERSON)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAYANMAR ARMY (BTR-3 VERSON)


I didn't challenge your knowledge... This kinds of vehicles aren't meant to be heavily armed. 
We'll both armaments have their perks... There is a heavy machine gun fitted on some models and some countries opted to install a canon on their APC. I however think for a infantry vehicle... A high firing rate weapons is better than low firing rate high firepower weapon. I bet both Myanmar and Bangladesh got machine guns fitted and not cannons because I have seen canons fitted in vehicles of African nations...


----------



## masud

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I didn't challenge your knowledge... This kinds of vehicles aren't meant to be heavily armed.
> We'll both armaments have their perks... There is a heavy machine gun fitted on some models and some countries opted to install a canon on their APC. I however think for a infantry vehicle... A high firing rate weapons is better than low firing rate high firepower weapon. I bet both Myanmar and Bangladesh got machine guns fitted and not cannons because I have seen canons fitted in vehicles of African nations...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

masud said:


> armament is not good..................



It is based on purpose. The delivery will most probably go direct from Russia to Africa to be used by the Army for peace keeping purpose. What is the benefit of having anti tank armament against foot soldiers??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

kobiraaz said:


> It is based on purpose. The delivery will most probably go direct from Russia to Africa to be used by the Army for peace keeping purpose. What is the benefit of having anti tank armament against foot soldiers??



# remember the russian 1 bilion cradit for weapon purchase (including new 330 BTR-82A) ? those btr don,t sems to new built it,s probable comes from storages and refurbised for BD army.





# what should we need to do ? if we want to add ATGM capability? is not we need to bring back to workshop those btrs for changing turrent again.
other side if we have ATGM capability and we don,t need them, then can,t we just un install those atgm missile and again when we need we install them again (plag and shoot option). which theory is batter?

# our armored formation is operated by tank and btr 80 (both don,t have any kind of atgm capability). only capability is zeep mounted HJ-8 atgm. (i don,t see any kornet atgm in armored formation untill 2015).

# i don,t think there is such a logic only infentry support vehicle, let,s think you pettroling and come face to face with a tank......... what you will do? can you start shooting bullets or fire atgm? in the main time the enamy tank will wait and say you plz bring your tank "i will not fight with you because i am a tank and you are btr"? 
(i know most of the un peach keeping mission rabbel don,t have any tank....... but think it like our armored formation vs mayanmar army armored formation battle. there is no differance between un peach keeping mission verson or bd army verson BTR 80)

# WHY should we buy something old when something new and batter is available?

i am not those people who will simple say our is batter then yours, i will say what,s i think is true and i think our armored equipment tank, btr is not updated compare with india and mayanmar.


----------



## Arthur

masud said:


> # remember the russian 1 bilion cradit for weapon purchase (including new 330 BTR-82A) ? those btr don,t sems to new built it,s probable comes from storages and refurbised for BD army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # what should we need to do ? if we want to add ATGM capability? is not we need to bring back to workshop those btrs for changing turrent again.
> other side if we have ATGM capability and we don,t need them, then can,t we just un install those atgm missile and again when we need we install them again (plag and shoot option). which theory is batter?
> 
> # our armored formation is operated by tank and btr 80 (both don,t have any kind of atgm capability). only capability is zeep mounted HJ-8 atgm. (i don,t see any kornet atgm in armored formation untill 2015).
> 
> # i don,t think there is such a logic only infentry support vehicle, let,s think you pettroling and come face to face with a tank......... what you will do? can you start shooting bullets or fire atgm? in the main time the enamy tank will wait and say you plz bring your tank "i will not fight with you because i am a tank and you are btr"?
> (i know most of the un peach keeping mission rabbel don,t have any tank....... but think it like our armored formation vs mayanmar army armored formation battle. there is no differance between un peach keeping mission verson or bd army verson BTR 80)
> 
> # WHY should we buy something old when something new and batter is available?
> 
> i am not those people who will simple say our is batter then yours, i will say what,s i think is true and i think our armored equipment tank, btr is not updated compare with india and mayanmar.



1. What tells you these are refurbished? They are not. As far as I recall BTR 80A and BTR 82A is part of two different deal. I think 50-80 were on order.

2. Our tanks has ATGM capability. Nothing wrong with not having ATGM mounted on the turret. Everything is designed to play a role, and they do it.

3. The hypothetical scenario you presented, you didn't consider a basic thing. It doesn't mean just cuz they have ATGM, that the soldiers will be ready to fire the. Why do think that the tank won't have the chance to destroy the btr before it fire an atgm on the tank?

4. Just cuz some other has something, doesn't mean we have to have it too. If a equipment does the intended job it was designed to do,it is good enough. We think of a role /job then design to meet them. Not the other way around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Khan saheb said:


> 1. What tells you these are refurbished? They are not. As far as I recall BTR 80A and BTR 82A is part of two different deal. I think 50-80 were on order.
> 
> 2. Our tanks has ATGM capability. Nothing wrong with not having ATGM mounted on the turret. Everything is designed to play a role, and they do it.
> 
> 3. The hypothetical scenario you presented, you didn't consider a basic thing. It doesn't mean just cuz they have ATGM, that the soldiers will be ready to fire the. Why do think that the tank won't have the chance to destroy the btr before it fire an atgm on the tank?
> 
> 4. Just cuz some other has something, doesn't mean we have to have it too. If a equipment does the intended job it was designed to do,it is good enough. We think of a role /job then design to meet them. Not the other way around.



ok, i may be wrong.
i want only one ans, and the question is which APC is batter. is it Mananmar army verson or Bangladesh army verson?
please gave the ans in simple typing country verson............ thanks.



Khan saheb said:


> Our tanks has ATGM capability


which one? all of them or only 44 VT-1A? details please..........


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> ok, i may be wrong.
> i want only one ans, and the question is which APC is batter. is it Mananmar army verson or Bangladesh army verson?
> please gave the ans in simple typing country verson............ thanks.
> 
> 
> which one? all of them or only 44 VT-1A? details please..........


All of the tanks. Since the old ones have been upgraded to achieve that capability


----------



## masud

Khan saheb said:


> The hypothetical scenario you presented


in my mind i consider our terain (river or water floded area) where i think BTR apc is more usefull then tank,


Mohammed Khaled said:


> All of the tanks. Since the old ones have been upgraded to achieve that capability


sourch please........!


----------



## Arthur

masud said:


> ok, i may be wrong.
> i want only one ans, and the question is which APC is batter. is it Mananmar army verson or Bangladesh army verson?
> please gave the ans in simple typing country verson............ thanks.
> 
> 
> which one? all of them or only 44 VT-1A? details please..........



No need of comparison. It's pure waste of time. Want atgm on them? then take it to the workshop and weld some missile rack on the turret. Install FCS for the gunner. Job well done. 

All of them. Type 69 mk II G tanks can, The VT4A can and now after upgrade the type 59 BD can.



masud said:


> in my mind i consider our terain (river or water floded area) where i think BTR apc is more usefull then tank,
> 
> sourch please........!


Yep, BTR's are suitable for our terrain.
I was countering your points with some of mine. You didn't answer me though.


----------



## Nike

BD army doesnt have any IFV in their inventory it is? your BTR is just APC rights?

maybe thats what @masud means

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

madokafc said:


> BD army doesnt have any IFV in their inventory it is? your BTR is just APC rights?
> 
> maybe thats what @masud means




BD does not have ifv, probably due to riverine terrain. BTR is amphibious and that is the reason they are buying so many of them.


----------



## masud

Khan saheb said:


> I was countering your points with some of mine. You didn't answer me though.



1) What make you thought it,s newly built?
2) About our Tank launch atgm missile capability, please provide me the sourch. i am more then happy to see this.
3) The hypothetical scenario i presented is resently exersise by our army , the exersise name is *assault river crossing*. (first armored thrust is btr-80 not tank , btr-80 is the first vehicle to face enemy first)
4) why we shouting for more capable fighter jet men? f-7 is doing his job excelently. it can shoot down enemy fighter jet too, it can also be use as ground support roll too.........is not it?



madokafc said:


> BD army doesnt have any IFV in their inventory it is? your BTR is just APC rights?
> 
> maybe thats what @masud means


yes you are right most of the btr-80 in BD army is just APC not ifv.
what i meant is more fire power does matter. example..........


----------



## Nike

TopCat said:


> BD does not have ifv, probably due to riverine terrain. BTR is amphibious and that is the reason they are buying so many of them.



utter rubbish when u talking riverine terrain, Indonesia had more swamps, islets, river than Bd but thats doesnt stop us from fielding IFV since long.

so many IFV had amphibious capability, like ZBD series of China, BMP from Russian, Aslav, mowag piranha, heck even BTR 80A is had IFV capability

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

Khan saheb said:


> No need of comparison. It's pure waste of time. Want atgm on them? then take it to the workshop and weld some missile rack on the turret. Install FCS for the gunner. Job well done.


even more batter idea...............


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> even more batter idea...............


Atleast they made something. Props for that.


----------



## masud

TopCat said:


> BD does not have ifv, probably due to riverine terrain. BTR is amphibious and that is the reason they are buying so many of them.


every BTR body is quiet same the only differance is tarrent/ armament system.


----------



## TopCat

masud said:


> every BTR body is quiet same the only differance is tarrent/ armament system.


I dont consider any of the BTR version as IFV. 
Here is the real IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Does it even matter? M4 Sherman was used as IFV in east Germany during ww2!

They had other traditional roles too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Does it even matter? M4 Sherman was used as IFV in east Germany during ww2!



Tanks are a limited substitute for a dedicated IFV in today's warfare especially.

Yes there are anti-personnel tank ammunition, but that means tactically you are following a composite method which may be flexible in some situations but also means you do not get adequate specialisation either. Its best to have guaranteed specialisation and then have the flexbility if required on top of that.


----------



## masud

TopCat said:


> I dont consider any of the BTR version as IFV.
> Here is the real IFV


Now you jump to BMP series................

when t-15 is intering service you still stick to bmp-2.................





Any way if i need to chose a Tracked ifv then i will go for BMP-3. OR CONVERT our btr like this...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

masud said:


> 1) What make you thought it,s newly built?
> 2) About our Tank launch atgm missile capability, please provide me the sourch. i am more then happy to see this.
> 3) The hypothetical scenario i presented is resently exersise by our army , the exersise name is *assault river crossing*. (first armored thrust is btr-80 not tank , btr-80 is the first vehicle to face enemy first)
> 4) why we shouting for more capable fighter jet men? f-7 is doing his job excelently. it can shoot down enemy fighter jet too, it can also be use as ground support roll too.........is not it?
> 
> 
> yes you are right most of the btr-80 in BD army is just APC not ifv.
> what i meant is more fire power does matter. example..........



1. I asked you the question, why play word game? The answer is very simple, UN has imposed a certain level of safety standard for ground vehicles and personal protection gears. To maintain that standard it's easier to deploy new vehicles after a certain period of time rather maintain old ones. And when UN also promises to pay most of the cost over the period of UN service, there is no reason to go for old APC's, UN won't pay as much. And also cuz we didn't order old ones, rather new built ones. Very simple.

2. Just Google the gun systems these tanks use. And don't you watch parades? Why be so lazy? The time you wasted in writing a long post or in Dick measuring, you could have easily done it.

3. There is many factors that would control the real battlefield scenario. Just cuz they tested a scenario, doesn't mean they will do it in real battlefield too. A btr would have to completely stalled to fire an atg, makes them vulnerable to enemy fire. Without considering every factors or odds, pros and cons you can't just draw a conclusion. Trying to win a argument anyway and winning a war is two different thing.

4. Arguments and logic is a two face sword. You can debate to win, I can too. But as I said earlier it's pointless. So just agree to disagree for now.



masud said:


> even more batter idea...............


Utter rubbish by the rebels. But again if it serves the purpose it was built by the militias to serve, who the hell are we to laugh? Modern tank's, IFV's, APC's everything is getting f*ck*d by the anti armour in Syria everyhour. Actually inforces some of my points. It's not the machine only, it's the man behind the machine too. No guaranty that btr 4 will be ready to fire when 'coincidentally' a tank appears before them out of nowhere. Hell I have seen pictures, where a atgm blowed up a T 90 tanks jamming system when it was turned off. So much for being a advanced system, when the soldiers are not upto the standard.


----------



## masud

Khan saheb said:


> 1. I asked you the question, why play word game? The answer is very simple, UN has imposed a certain level of safety standard for ground vehicles and personal protection gears. To maintain that standard it's easier to deploy new vehicles after a certain period of time rather maintain old ones. And when UN also promises to pay most of the cost over the period of UN service, there is no reason to go for old APC's, UN won't pay as much. And also cuz we didn't order old ones, rather new built ones. Very simple.
> 
> 2. Just Google the gun systems these tanks use. And don't you watch parades? Why be so lazy? The time you wasted in writing a long post or in Dick measuring, you could have easily done it.
> 
> 3. There is many factors that would control the real battlefield scenario. Just cuz they tested a scenario, doesn't mean they will do it in real battlefield too. A btr would have to completely stalled to fire an atg, makes them vulnerable to enemy fire. Without considering every factors or odds, pros and cons you can't just draw a conclusion. Trying to win a argument anyway and winning a war is two different thing.
> 
> 4. Arguments and logic is a two face sword. You can debate to win, I can too. But as I said earlier it's pointless. So just agree to disagree for now.




1) how many time i need to say those are the same btr-80 what will use in armored formation?
are you sure those are only for un mission not for active combat duty?

2) sir your Dick measuring statement make me disrespect-full about you.........

3) do you know, how a tactics work?, how a tactrics perfected? what does mean an exercise?

4)plz read previous post.

#3252
i told you that i may be wrong,

#3255
but you want to argue with me , are not you?



Khan saheb said:


> 1. I asked you the question, why play word game? The answer is very simple, UN has imposed a certain level of safety standard for ground vehicles and personal protection gears. To maintain that standard it's easier to deploy new vehicles after a certain period of time rather maintain old ones. And when UN also promises to pay most of the cost over the period of UN service, there is no reason to go for old APC's, UN won't pay as much. And also cuz we didn't order old ones, rather new built ones. Very simple.
> 
> 2. Just Google the gun systems these tanks use. And don't you watch parades? Why be so lazy? The time you wasted in writing a long post or in Dick measuring, you could have easily done it.
> 
> 3. There is many factors that would control the real battlefield scenario. Just cuz they tested a scenario, doesn't mean they will do it in real battlefield too. A btr would have to completely stalled to fire an atg, makes them vulnerable to enemy fire. Without considering every factors or odds, pros and cons you can't just draw a conclusion. Trying to win a argument anyway and winning a war is two different thing.
> 
> 4. Arguments and logic is a two face sword. You can debate to win, I can too. But as I said earlier it's pointless. So just agree to disagree for now.
> 
> 
> Utter rubbish by the rebels. But again if it serves the purpose it was built by the militias to serve, who the hell are we to laugh? Modern tank's, IFV's, APC's everything is getting f*ck*d by the anti armour in Syria everyhour. Actually inforces some of my points. It's not the machine only, it's the man behind the machine too. No guaranty that btr 4 will be ready to fire when 'coincidentally' a tank appears before them out of nowhere. Hell I have seen pictures, where a atgm blowed up a T 90 tanks jamming system when it was turned off. So much for being a advanced system, when the soldiers are not upto the standard.




are not it,s you khan shaheb "who is arguing with me about having ATGM is no problem" only having machine gun is enough for you and you if atgm needed then you want to weld it in tarrent just like that.!
sir do you know what is combat rady means? do you know what disester can happen without combat radyness. i gave you one example?
in First Chechen War (battle of grozny) probable more then 200+ T -80 tank was destroyed by simple rpg-7, because in hurry russian tank comanders forget to install reactive armour or they were not fitted with explosive inserts before the start of the operation (T-80BV).

MEN AND MACHINE BOTH MATTERS of course it is, no dought about it. Then why you NOT giving them the best machine which we can easyly afford?

for those who think i am just a blafer or a *dick measur*......................


----------



## Arthur

@masud 


I answered your ' thought ' that they are 'refurbished'. Now none of your posts makes sense. Did you even read or understand what I said?


----------



## Homo Sapiens

madokafc said:


> BD army doesnt have any IFV in their inventory it is? your BTR is just APC rights?
> 
> maybe thats what @masud means


Currently no IFV. But we will get 330 BTR-82 IFV in 2017 from Russia.At present we have around 1100 APC mainly BTR-80.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Doyalbaba said:


> Currently no IFV. But we will get 330 BTR-82 IFV in 2017 from Russia.At present we have around 1100 APC mainly BTR-80.


Wait aren't those recent pictures are of btr-82a in Russia for Bangladesh peacekeeping force?


----------



## BDforever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Wait aren't those recent pictures are of btr-82a in Russia for Bangladesh peacekeeping force?


no, those are BTR-80k (command version)


Doyalbaba said:


> Currently no IFV. But we will get 330 BTR-82 IFV in 2017 from Russia.At present we have around 1100 APC mainly BTR-80.


BTRs are not IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Khan saheb said:


> @masud
> 
> 
> I answered your ' thought ' that they are 'refurbished'. Now none of your posts makes sense. Did you even read or understand what I said?


not again...................
ok......
# Those are new apc..........agree.
# Those are for un mission that,s why there armament is enough to do the peach keeping mission.............agree.
# In real battlefield scenario any think can happen.................agree.
am i missing something.............sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

we are the 2nd largest user of btr-80, it,s an apc no doubt about it. But we are using it in every combat senerios. BDR mutiny, terorist rescue, crossing river, armored formation to support tank.....you just name it, BTR 80 is THERE TO DO THE JOB.
But does our BTR has the appropriet weapons suit for full fill the mission?
so BTRs Armament does matter...........this is what i arguing.


----------



## Arthur

masud said:


> not again...................
> ok......
> # Those are new apc..........agree.
> # Those are for un mission that,s why there armament is enough to do the peach keeping mission.............agree.
> # In real battlefield scenario any think can happen.................agree.
> am i missing something.............sir.


----------



## masud

Khan saheb said:


>


DO YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT I AM TRYING TO SAY?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

masud said:


> DO YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT I AM TRYING TO SAY?


I understand you worry too much. Relax, you are going to get high BP in young age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Khan saheb said:


> I understand you worry too much. Relax, you are going to get high BP in young age.


why i am worry?
because it,s the btr gyes *** who are going to face enemy first..........


----------



## Michael Corleone

The dick measuring contest is embarrassing. The dude claims to know about tactics and I remember reading about tactics in his previous post that made me ignore him. 
Anyways have a healthy debate but don't try to claim your superiority over knowledge because that's totally objectionable by me.


----------



## masud

Some pdf membars act like they have more information then the official people.................


----------



## bluesky

masud said:


> Some pdf membars act like they have more information then the *official people*.................


Not exactly. Rather, it is you who has little information and ask many silly questions about armaments. How do you then claim yourself to be a well-informed person and also an Official (in the military, I presume?) people. No one in BD is a native speaker of English. But, I request you to brush up the writing skills of your English because the way you write is rather clumsy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

bluesky said:


> Not exactly. Rather, it is you who has little information and ask many silly questions about armaments. How do you then claim yourself to be a well-informed person and also an Official (in the military, I presume?) people. No one in BD is a native speaker of English. But, I request you to brush up the writing skills of your English because the way you write is rather clumsy.



sir, my english is very bed and my knowladge about armament is worst.officialy i am no body. i am a bangladeshi citizen and that,s it.

bye the way,
did i teg you? or any others....?
where i say i am most knowledgeable person?
do you read the previous post or just jump in and start to comment. if you don,t read then please go to post number #3241 and start reading.
and also i don,t know that *official people* means i need to be an official person by MY SELF. 

it,s look like i make Most OF BD Members is my enemy.................. gyes whatever you say, i am agree. IF IT MAKE BD ARMY more capable............


----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


> Not exactly. Rather, it is you who has little information and ask many silly questions about armaments. How do you then claim yourself to be a well-informed person and also an Official (in the military, I presume?) people. No one in BD is a native speaker of English. But, I request you to brush up the writing skills of your English because the way you write is rather clumsy.


Nice roast.


----------



## masud

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Nice roast.


congrats................


----------



## TWB Media

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina Wajid should take cognizance of the modern world trends like peaceful settlement of disputes, political stability and regional blocks for economic development instead of creating an atmosphere of hatred and vengeance. For the purpose, she should rectify anti-Pakistan policy.


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> congrats................


???


----------



## masud

Mohammed Khaled said:


> ???


i congrats you for making me Nice roast..............
Today is EID so EID MUBARK. Any way where are you kuwait or bangladesh?


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> i congrats you for making me Nice roast..............
> Today is EID so EID MUBARK. Any way where are you kuwait or bangladesh?


You didn't get me what I meant by roast. Anyways! I am currently in Kuwait.


----------



## masud

Mohammed Khaled said:


> You didn't get me what I meant by roast. Anyways! I am currently in Kuwait.


oh really..........? you think i didn,t get what you meant? or it,s my attitude...... that,s make you confusing?


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> oh really..........? you think i didn,t get what you meant? or it,s my attitude...... that,s make you confusing?


I don't know what you're trying to get to with all this. To me, it's immature talk.


----------



## masud

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I don't know what you're trying to get to with all this. To me, it's immature talk.



i am trying to establish a good relationship with you. any-way what you doing in kuwait at age-19? job or education or something others?


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> i am trying to establish a good relationship with you. any-way what you doing in kuwait at age-19? job or education or something others?


I was born here bruh! I will be moving to Ukraine in a few months for my med school. Ps. I am 20 on November


----------



## masud

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I was born here bruh! I will be moving to Ukraine in a few months for my med school. Ps. I am 20 on November


Are you kidding? are not you a bangali? don,t you visit bangladesh? now i am more interested..........


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> Are you kidding? are not you a bangali? don,t you visit bangladesh? now i am more interested..........


no i am not. technically yes! still a bengali! well i did study four years in bangladesh and visited 4 times throughout the years.


----------



## masud

Mohammed Khaled said:


> no i am not. technically yes! still a bengali! well i did study four years in bangladesh and visited 4 times throughout the years.


what you study? subject/depertment?


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> what you study? subject/depertment?


science. Future doctor.



masud said:


> what you study? subject/depertment?


science. Future doctor.


----------



## masud

Mohammed Khaled said:


> science. Future doctor.


are you going to apply BD Army medical core? or you will chose civilian doctor?


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> are you going to apply BD Army medical core? or you will chose civilian doctor?


calm. youre asking too many questions. i plan to settle in europe.


----------



## TopCat

Mohammed Khaled said:


> calm. youre asking too many questions. i plan to settle in europe.


May be he has a thing for man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

TopCat said:


> May be he has a thing for man


i am cringed out with all those questions. XD


----------



## masud

TopCat said:


> May be he has a thing for man


No sir, i did not have any..........
i am just quries to know,how dumb- i am?

Because after living my all life in Bangladesh, after seeing many exersise, and riding the same white BTR-80 (my posted pic). After talking many senior officer (army)............i did not found many information that you all HAVE.
and i am really thanks @Mohammed Khaled, @Khan saheb and @bluesky .
one,s in excitement i told @BDforever about my job (if he remember) he told me that i am probable RAJAKAR (just for fun i think) @BDforever DO you remember that sir? any way among most of the bangladeshi members hare in pdf it,s his information that is very close to actual one. and i am not a RAJAKAR sir...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Does it even matter? M4 Sherman was used as IFV in east Germany during ww2!
> 
> They had other traditional roles too!


IFV is just Infantry Fighting Vehicle built of lighter steel plates. How can it be amphibious with steel plate,s steel chains and all other things made of steel but do not look like a steel ship? BTR-80 type of APC has large four tires that help it to float, I guess.


----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


> IFV is just Infantry Fighting Vehicle built of lighter steel plates. How can it be amphibious with steel plate,s steel chains and all other things made of steel but do not look like a steel ship? BTR-80 type of APC has large four tires that help it to float, I guess.


Nope. Even a tank would float if it had enough buoyancy. APC/IFV have large room for air inside the vehicle and not letting in any water helps it a ton for that buoyancy, to float. Tyres are fricking heavy. It's not like just because they are filled with air that they are light. I used to assume the same until the day I picked up a car tyre. Not light at all. XD


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

bigbossman said:


>


Red soil <3


----------



## damiendehorn

bigbossman said:


>



Where is this? Which units, Para-Com?


----------



## Michael Corleone

damiendehorn said:


> Where is this? Which units, Para-Com?


I am confused seeing the airborne patch on one of the soldiers.


----------



## Russell

The above pics are from the Central African Republic (CAR)

If you look at the 2nd pic posted by 'bigbossman' it says - Prefecture De La Haute-Kotto. Google did the rest....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haute-Kotto

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Is Bangladesh army buying any new equipments?Cause I can see Bangladesh flag in Armiya-2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Nope. Even a tank would float if it had enough buoyancy. APC/IFV have large room for air inside the vehicle and not letting in any water helps it a ton for that buoyancy, to float. Tyres are fricking heavy. It's not like just because they are filled with air that they are light. I used to assume the same until the day I picked up a car tyre. Not light at all. XD



It is a common sense to know that buoyancy is responsible for floating. So, my question was why should you think an IFV (Infantry Fighting Vehicle) has buoyancy to float when its picture does not show any prove that it can float. Please give me the math how a tank with chains and all other heavy steel construction in a small space can float. Steel boats float because its steel is thinned and widely spread. One does not have to become another Archimedes to understand this small thing.

An APC has many large tyres. That may be one of the reasons that it can float, it is designed to float. But, you are talking as if a tyre is like a heavy steel ingot and, therefore, cannot float.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nabil365 said:


> View attachment 337497
> View attachment 337497
> Is Bangladesh army buying any new equipments?Cause I can see Bangladesh flag in Armiya-2016.


For the army? Drumroll



bluesky said:


> Steel boats float because its steel is thinned and widely spread. One does not have to become another Archimedes to understand this small thing.


Not necessarily... if steel had to be thinned out... then battleships wouldn't exist...

Steel boats don't float because there steel is thin and spread out... who told you that!? It does because of its hollowness that is filled with air... being less denser than water it exerts less pressure... the large hollow space also helps in buoyancy and so it floats. 
You asked what's the proof that an ifv can float...
Well you see it's just a huge transport for carrying troops... it is extremely spacious... unless you cut out a hole on your IFVs floor... there no point in why it shouldn't. 

Types itself without the tubing is not enough to float... tires with the tubing may have some chance... or the tubing itself will float sufficiently....



Nabil365 said:


> View attachment 337497
> View attachment 337497
> Is Bangladesh army buying any new equipments?Cause I can see Bangladesh flag in Armiya-2016.


https://southfront.org/russia-defense-report-army-2016/
This might explain the reason. Foreign countries can participate in the exhibits... maybe Bangladesh is willing to sell small arms to international market? Or maybe it's just plain interest in Russian arms. I think it's the former. Because why would they fly a customers flag for no reason.


----------



## Bilal9

Mohammed Khaled said:


> For the army? Drumroll
> 
> 
> Not necessarily... if steel had to be thinned out... then battleships wouldn't exist...
> 
> Steel boats don't float because there steel is thin and spread out... who told you that!? It does because of its hollowness that is filled with air... being less denser than water it exerts less pressure... the large hollow space also helps in buoyancy and so it floats.
> You asked what's the proof that an ifv can float...
> Well you see it's just a huge transport for carrying troops... it is extremely spacious... unless you cut out a hole on your IFVs floor... there no point in why it shouldn't.
> 
> Types itself without the tubing is not enough to float... tires with the tubing may have some chance... or the tubing itself will float sufficiently....
> 
> 
> https://southfront.org/russia-defense-report-army-2016/
> This might explain the reason. Foreign countries can participate in the exhibits... maybe Bangladesh is willing to sell small arms to international market? Or maybe it's just plain interest in Russian arms. I think it's the former. Because why would they fly a customers flag for no reason.







An AAVR-7A1 (Recovery vehicle) attached to the 31st Marine Expeditionary Unit splashes into the Pacific Ocean from the well deck of USS _Juneau_ before heading to the beach.





Two U.S. Marine Corps Assault Amphibious Vehicles emerge from the surf onto the sand of Freshwater Beach, Australia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assault_Amphibious_Vehicle





Italian Amphibious Forces 'Lagunari' with an exercise in Capo Teulada (Sardinia). The Marina Militare also uses these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

All of the examples above show that you can have a tracked vehicle made specifically for amphibious assault - more commonly from an amphibious Transport Dock ship like the USS Juneau. The USS San Antonio is a latest in a long line of LPD's.

LVTP-7s coming on board the flooded well deck of USS San Antonio.The Deck is used to store LCU's after the water is drained out.





Landing Craft Utility (LCU) being launched from flooded well deck of San Antonio class LPD. The LCU's usually have non-amphibious tanks loaded in addition to assault-ready troops.





Amphibious vehicles are made to float by using aluminium welded bodies and often a lighter welded-steel turret (for tanks) instead of a cast turret. They have separate propellers for propulsion in the water. The Russian BMP-3 is a widely used amphibious IFV. The Indonesian Army uses the BMP-3F version, made for seaborne and coastal landing usage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Bilal9 said:


> All of the examples above show that you can have a tracked vehicle made specifically for amphibious assault - more commonly from an amphibious Transport Dock ship like the USS Juneau. The USS San Antonio is a latest in a long line of LPD's.
> 
> LVTP-7s coming on board the flooded well deck of USS San Antonio.The Deck is used to store LCU's after the water is drained out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landing Craft Utility (LCU) being launched from flooded well deck of San Antonio class LPD. The LCU's usually have non-amphibious tanks loaded in addition to assault-ready troops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amphibious vehicles are made to float by using aluminium welded bodies and often a lighter welded-steel turret (for tanks) instead of a cast turret. They have separate propellers for propulsion in the water. The Russian BMP-3 is a widely used amphibious IFV. The Indonesian Army uses the BMP-3F version, made for seaborne and coastal landing usage.



not army, marines. our army doesnt like to retain amphibious capability on their armor inventory. But instead looking for easy deployment with hercules

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Is Bangladesh army buying any new equipments?Cause I can see Bangladesh flag in Armiya-2016.


that's flags of countries who was sent official invitation by Russia.. total 73 countries.


----------



## bluesky

Mohammed Khaled said:


> For the army? Drumroll
> 
> 
> 1) Not necessarily... if steel had to be thinned out... then battleships wouldn't exist...
> 
> 2) Steel boats don't float because there steel is thin and spread out... who told you that!? It does because of its hollowness that is filled with air... being less denser than water it exerts less pressure... the large hollow space also helps in buoyancy and so it floats.
> 3) You asked what's the proof that an ifv can float...
> Well you see it's just a huge transport for carrying troops... it is extremely spacious... unless you cut out a hole on your IFVs floor... there no point in why it shouldn't.
> 4) Tyres itself without the tubing is not enough to float... tires with the tubing may have some chance... or the tubing itself will float sufficiently.....



1) Steel is certainly thinned to a level necessary.
2) Steel boats are certainly thinned and the space between its outer and inner bodies are filled with water.
3) Generally speaking, an Armored Personnel Carrier (APC) is designed to float, but not an IFV (infantry fighting vehicle).
4) Bouyancy is simply about relative density - the density of an ambient medium and the density of an object within that medium. So, if this is true, then a tyre with air inside should also float like a ship, but it all depends upon the quantity of air inside it. A tyre is not intended to float, but a ship is.


----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


> 1) Steel is certainly thinned to a level necessary..


Steel for what are we talking about in here? Anyways generally speaking I am not saying, if I make a small boat with huge cubes of steel whose density ratio is more than the air in the hollow space... it would certainly sink



bluesky said:


> .
> 2) Steel boats are certainly thinned and the space between its outer and inner bodies are filled with water.


Not necessarily all the time....



bluesky said:


> 3) Generally speaking, an Armored Personnel Carrier (APC) is designed to float, but not an IFV (infantry fighting vehicle).


Now here we are talking about specifics.... APC is specially designed with amphibious missions in mind...
We can't rule out the fact that IFV can technically float. Strip it off its cannons... seal the gaskets and it could float.
This reminds me of m2 Bradley infantry fighting vehicle that have two roles along with fighting the infantry ... APC and tank killer



bluesky said:


> 4) Bouyancy is simply about relative density - the density of an ambient medium and the density of an object within that medium. So, if this is true, then a tyre with air inside should also float like a ship, but it all depends upon the quantity of air inside it. A tyre is not intended to float, but a ship is.


Yes. Off course like i said... but the tyre without the tubing itself... doesn't float.
If a ship was all dense without hollow space in it for the air to reduce the density in correlation with the water outside... it would sink. (Imagine:Think of it like a eraser. )


----------



## Michael Corleone

Horus said:


> *Al-Zarrar Main Battle Tank (MBT), Pakistan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> Al-Zarrar is the main battle tank (MBT) of the Pakistani Army, developed and produced by Pakistan's Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT). The Al-Zarrar tank was developed by modernising and rebuilding the obsolete Chinese Type 59 tank. The tank weighs 40t and can accommodate a crew of four.*_
> 
> The Al-Zarrar development programme began in 1990. Pakistan is reported to have ordered 400 Al-Zarrar tanks in total and the first batch of 80 tanks was delivered to the army in February 2004. In October 2008, the Bangladeshi Army formed a joint venture with Pakistan to rebuild its Type 59 MBTs to the new Al-Zarrar tank standard. Pakistan will transfer the relevant technology to Bangladesh under the joint venture. About 300 tanks are expected to be modernised under the project, which will be carried out in Bangladesh at the 902 Heavy Workshop of the Bangladeshi Army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Al-Zarrar main battle tank development*
> 
> The Type 59 MBT was in use by the Pakistan Armoured Corps for more than 30 years. The upgrade and rebuilding of the T-59 to Al-Zarrar was considered to be economical against replacement of the large fleet in the Pakistani Army with modern MBTs.
> 
> The first phase of the upgrade programme was completed in 1997 and the second phase began in 1998.
> In the second phase, HIT rebuilt a tank by modifying 50 features of the old T-59. It incorporated some of the HIT's systems, originally developed for the Al-Khalid MBT.
> 
> HIT developed three prototypes of the Al-Zarrar and several technical and operational trials were conducted. Production of the selected version of the tank began in 2003. Future upgrades of the third phase Al-Zarrar development programme are also planned to keep it compatible with modern tanks. HIT also aims to upgrade the T-54 and T-55 to Al-Zarrar standards.
> 
> *Al-Zarrar design*
> 
> Al-Zarrar incorporates about 54 modifications to the original Type 59 main battle tank. The main modifications include improvements to armament, ballistic and armour protection, the fire control system, mobility and GPS. The fire control system features semi-automatic loading, computerised image stabilisation and thermal imaging for day and night combat.
> 
> *Armament*
> 
> '*Al-Zarrar incorporates about 54 modifications to the original Type 59 main battle tank*'
> 
> The primary armament of Al-Zarrar is a 125mm smoothbore gun with chrome-plated, auto-frettaged gun barrel. The secondary armament includes a 12.7mm Type 54 anti-aircraft heavy machine gun &#8211; mounted on the turret roof, which allows the crew to fire at targets from inside the tank &#8211; and two 7.62mm coaxial machine guns.
> 
> Al-Zarrar can fire armour-piercing fin-stabilised discarding sabot (APFSDS), high explosive anti-tank fin-stabilised warheads (HEAT-FS), HE-FS and anti-tank guided missile rounds. The tank can also fire 125mm Naiza, a depleted uranium round developed by Pakistan. The Naiza can penetrate rolled homogeneous armour up to 550mm-thick from a distance of 2km.
> 
> *Armour protection*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The armour protection of the T-59 has been upgraded with an add-on composite armour, explosive reactive armour and anti-mine armour. The tank is also fitted with the LTS-1 laser threat warning system, developed by Al Technique Corporation (ATCOP). The ATCOP LTS-1 warns the crew when the tank is the target of a laser designator or a laser rangefinder. The sides of the turret are fitted with smoke grenade launchers. The tank also has explosion suppression and an automatic fire-extinguisher system for crew survivability.
> 
> *Mobility*
> 
> Mobility of Al-Zarrar has been increased by replacing the 520hp power engine of the T-59 tank with a liquid-cooled, 12-cylinder diesel engine with a power output of 730hp. The engine provides a torque output of 305kgm at 1,300rpm-1,400rpm. The rubber tracks and modified bar torsion suspension system provide agility and crew comfort stable. The transmission and power to weight ratio (18.3hp/t) were also improved to give the tank a maximum speed of 65km/h.
> 
> Pakistan's Al-Zarrar MBT | Army Technology.Com


http://www.army-technology.com/projects/alzarrarmianbattleta/
Is this legit?


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Bangladeshs Special Weapons and Tactics (SWAT) policemen return after a raid in Gazipur, Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army Aviation on taking delivery of its first of 3 Hips.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

Newly acquired Mi-171SH ready for assembled

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Can anyone tell me the types of MLRS/GMLRS BA has? And also quantity...


----------



## Avisheik

~Phoenix~ said:


> Can anyone tell me the types of MLRS/GMLRS BA has? And also quantity...


We only have 8 WS-22 and unknown number of BM 21 Grads.


----------



## Bilal9

I can't guess if this was part of the WINTEX 2016 exercises...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Guys,put those rants and babbles on the Land Warfare section,not here.
Anyways,we have 330 BTR-82A IFVs on order,happy?







bigbossman said:


>




Where do you get this pictures from?



Avisheik said:


> We only have 8 WS-22 and unknown number of BM 21 Grads.



What happened to KRL 122,Type-90B and WS-32/33????


----------



## syed1

http://quwa.org/2016/10/12/bangladesh-orders-airbus-c295w-tactical-lifttransport/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Great video! Who says we don't have any other commando units beside the Para-Commando Battalions?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Avisheik said:


> We only have 8 WS-22 and unknown number of BM 21 Grads.



Those BM-21s are actually Pak built KRL-122s... should get them upgraded to fire the new long ranged guided Azab Rockets by GIDs... range 45-50 KM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh Army has acquired 18 units of Nora B-52 self-propelled howitzer from Serbia. Army has also acquired 8 battery of WS-22 Multiple rocket launcher system from China.

The Nora B-52 is a 155 mm/52-calibre self-propelled howitzer, 4th generation artillery weapon system developed by Vojnotehnički Institut, or the Military Technical Institute Belgrade, Serbia, then Yugoslavia, for export and domestic use. Bangladeshi Noras are fitted with a SAGEM Sigma 30 inertial navigation platform system for autonomous navigation and pointing

The first self-propelled Nora B was designed by MTI in 1984 with a modified 152 mm towed gun-howitzer NORA M84 with 45 caliber gun mounted on an FAP 8x8 truck bed which was a 3rd generation artillery weapon. At that time no other country except Yugoslavia had that kind of weapon - known today with the acronym TMG - Truck Mounted Gun.

After the year 2000 MTI developed new versions of a 4th generation artillery system with 52 caliber 155 mm gun for fitting on a new system of NORA family with B-52 designation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

bigbossman said:


>


Wallpaper material.


----------



## Gandh brandi

bigbossman said:


>


What's the attachment mount system? Doesn't look like picatinny.


----------



## Arthur

Sybaris Caeser said:


> What's the attachment mount system? Doesn't look like picatinny.


Side Mount Quick QD style rail, I suspect.


----------



## bigbossman

Doing the training together - Officers of Bangladesh army & Pakistan army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

bigbossman said:


> Doing the training together - Officers of Bangladesh army & Pakistan army


All of them are Pakistani...


----------



## bigbossman

No my friend. One of them is Bangladeshi.


----------



## Michael Corleone

bigbossman said:


> No my friend. One of them is Bangladeshi.


One on the left? I can spot two.


----------



## bigbossman

Good morning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## muhammadali233

bigbossman said:


>


baktar shikan?HJ-8?


----------



## Arthur

muhammadali233 said:


> baktar shikan?HJ-8?


Yes, BOF produce them under license.


----------



## muhammadali233

Khan saheb said:


> Yes, BOF produce them under license.


No,BOF purchased baktar shikan (HJ-8) back in 2006 directly from POF,never it did produced em under license.
Source for this would be nice


----------



## kobiraaz

muhammadali233 said:


> No,BOF purchased baktar shikan (HJ-8) back in 2006 directly from POF,never it did produced em under license.
> Source for this would be nice



We got them from China. Most probably one batch came from Pakistan during Musharraf era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

OrdinaryGenius said:


> All of them are Pakistani...


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Mohammed Khaled said:


> One on the left? I can spot two.



They were all Pakistani *once*.


----------



## Areesh

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 345381



So 1 guy is indeed from BD??


----------



## Major d1




----------



## Bilal9

Commandos of the 1st Para-commando Battalion of Bangladesh Army arrive at their headquarters after completing 'Operation Thunderbolt'.


----------



## Skies

As a believer of defensive doctrine, BD Aruy must need hundreds of SAMs. May be like SU-400s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Skies said:


> As a believer of defensive doctrine, BD Aruy must need hundreds of SAMs. May be like SU-400s.




True These days nations don't want to use manpower. And Urbanized battle have made the infantry less effective. Even little trained part time guerrillas can destroy tanks.. So Aerial Strike is the weapon of Choice. As such effective Air defence is must. However we won't get anything else other than Chinese copies.


----------



## bd_4_ever

@~Phoenix~ - You mentioned about BD acquiring ToT of WS-22 MBRLs. Would be nice to share some links here..?


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Areesh said:


> So 1 guy is indeed from BD??



This guy I rekon




( I guess this pic is also from the exercise )



Skies said:


> As a believer of defensive doctrine, BD *Aruy* must need *hundreds* of SAMs. May be like *SU-400s.*




Somebody do humanity a favour and kill that guy rofl



bd_4_ever said:


> @~Phoenix~ - You mentioned about BD acquiring ToT of WS-22 MBRLs. Would be nice to share some links here..?




Check BDmilitary.com


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> heck BDmilitary.com


BDmilitary.com itself not a creditable source..!! Another one else..!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

~Phoenix~ said:


> Check BDmilitary.com



BDMilitary is not a very credible source, even though some of their news has been correct. Any other links?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

bd_4_ever said:


> BDMilitary is not a very credible source, even though some of their news has been correct. Any other links?


During the tenure of previous COAS WS-43 an WS-22 assembly was discussed. It was mentioned few times in defence related press release of gov. Though there is little sign of ground work on these, but the news itself is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Khan saheb said:


> During the tenure of previous COAS WS-43 an WS-22 assembly was discussed. It was mentioned few times in defence related press release of gov. Though there is little sign of ground work on these, but the news itself is true.



Well if that's the case then good work, but I'd like to see it materialize not by 2030 but.. say within 2020. Frankly, MBRLs should not be difficult to assemble with Chinese help, given we already have gradually accumulated experience in the private car sector. 

Slowly but surely, we should move towards assembly of tanks. However that also depends on how much the Army is willing to maintain as we usually never go ga-ga over quantity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

Mi-171SH of Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

lastofthepatriots said:


> They were all Pakistani *once*.


Yes. Until you guys decided to start killing your own brothers.



Skies said:


> As a believer of defensive doctrine, BD Aruy must need hundreds of SAMs. May be like SU-400s.


An air defence system is a combination of multiple Ayten with offense as an attribute.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Is there a Pakistani equivalent?

Partial description from Wiki:

FN-6* (FN = FeiNu, 飞弩, meaning Flying Crossbow), is a third generation passive infrared homing (IR) man portable air defence system (MANPADS). It was developed by China, and is their most advanced surface-to-air missile offered in the international market. Specially designed to engage low flying targets, it has a range of 6 km and a maximum altitude of 3.8 km. The FN-6 is in service with the People's Liberation Army (PLA), and has also been exported to Malaysia, Cambodia, Sudan and Peru. Based on FN-6, China has developed a number of other MANPADS, such as HN and FY series, as well as other vehicle-based short-range air defense systems such as FN and FB series.

*Development*
The weapon was specifically designed to be used against targets flying at low and very low altitudes.[1] The FN-6 was developed in parallel with the Qian Wei (QW) missile series. FN-6, or FeiNu-6, is the export name given to the export version derived from this system, and it is known as HongYing-6 (Red Tassel-6) in the PLA.[2][3] The training simulator of FN-6 is not developed by the contractor of the missile system, but instead, the simulator is developed by PLA itself after the missile was purchased, and the general designer of the training simulator of FN-6 is Mr. Liu Weixing (刘卫星). The training simulator of FN-6 is also used for later versions of MANPADS developed from FN-6.

Export sales of the weapon is the responsibility of China National Precision Machinery Import and Export Corporation, a state owned trading company responsible for representing the domestic defense production industry in air defense related products.[4]

*Characteristics*
According to Janes The FN-6 is a third generation, passive infrared,[1] man portable air defence system (MANPADS). It is equipped with a digital infrared seeker with a strong resistance to flares, solar heat and heat from the ground. The pyramid shaped nose of the missile houses the four unit infrared seeker. The handle of the launcher houses the batteries and cooling system. An IFF antenna and an optional clip-on optical sight are fitted on to the launcher.[1][3]

The missile is capable of all-aspect attack and has a 70% single shot hit probability. It can engage targets manoeuvring at up to 4 g.[1] When FN-6 MANPADS can be equipped with night vision equipment, and it can also be equipped with IFFsystems, two of which were shown to public, one of which is similar in appearance to AN/PPX-1 IFF of FIM-92 Stinger, while the other IFF system is a fish bone configuration. When equipped with IFF system, the name is changed from FN-6 to *FY-6*, or short for Fei Ying, meaning Flying Eagle (飞鹰).[_citation needed_]

*Specifications*
The complete FN-6 missile system weighs 16 kg. The missile is 1.495 m in length, and has a diameter of 0.072 m. The weight of the missile is unknown. It uses a single stage solid rocket motor, and can obtain a maximum speed of 360 m/s when flying head-on, and 300 m/s when tail chasing. The missile's operating range is from 500 m to 6 km, and its operating altitude is from 15 m to 3.5 km.[3]

*FN-16*
At the 7th Zhuhai Airshow held at the end of 2008, China revealed a new addition to FN series MANPAD, FN-16. FN-16 is an improvement of earlier FN-6, with better all aspect attack capability and better resistance against electronic countermeasures. Another major improvement is in its seeker, which in addition to the original IR guidance, UV guidance is also incorporated, a practice adopted in the later version of FIM-92 Stinger. Like its predecessor FN-6, FN-16 can also be fitted with both IFF systems used on FN-6, and just like FN-6, FN-16 is re-designated as *FY-16* (Fei Ying = 飞鹰, meaning Flying Eagle) when equipped with IFFs.


----------



## rome333

lastofthepatriots said:


> You back-stabbed us for what? Azadi? Instead of brotherhood, you Bangladeshis opted for a slave master named India. Your filthy country kills Muslims and dances upon the Indian tune. Lakh lanat!



Yeah! See your self in the mirror first.


----------



## Kandari-Hushiyaar

https://defence.pk/threads/indian-troops-land-in-dhaka-for-ex-sampriti-2016.459553/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bd_4_ever

BDforever said:


> View attachment 352152



Too late. I posted it before. I win.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

bd_4_ever said:


> Too late. I posted it before. I win.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major d1




----------



## bluesky

* Forces Goal 2030

Concept*
Forces Goal 2030 is the first planned attempt to modernize the Bangladesh Armed Forces. Modernization was neglected in Bangladesh and no extensive measures were taken previously. Forces Goal 2030 emphasizes quality equipment with better training and increasing mobility.

*Army*
The plan is to make the Bangladesh Army a well-trained, well-armed force that can defend from conventional and unconventional threats. The Bangladesh Army planned to conduct its activities under three independent corps — Central, Eastern and Western.[1] The number of infantry divisions was to be increased to ten. Currently there are nine infantry divisions including two newly formed ones, the 17th infantry division at Sylhet[2] and 10th infantry division at Ramu in Cox’s Bazar.[3]Another infantry division is under formation at the Lebukhali of Patuakhali district, to be completed in 2016. A riverine brigade is being formed at Mithamain of Kishoreganj district. A full-fledged cantonment is being established at Ruma of Bandarban district.

The mobility of the force was improved. Many new APC, IFV units were procured, such as BTR-80, Otokar Cobra, BOV M11, Lazar BVT. APCs and BTR-82A IFV were approved. The army was considering self-propelled mortars. A contract was signed for 330 BTR-82A IFV and 10 Armoured recovery vehicles were procured via a $1 billion deal with Russia, whose delivery was to start from the end of 2016.[4]

The firepower of artillery units was increased by procuring Nora B-52 K2 self-propelled artillery systems. More self-propelled systems are under consideration, such as Chinese SH-2s.[5] One battery of WS-22 Guided Multiple Rocket Launcher System was procured. Two more batteries of this system were to be procured in 2015 to form a full MLRS regiment.[4]

The Bangladesh Army procured 44 MBT-2000 tanks, upgraded from Type-59 to Type 59BD.[6] [7] Two new tank regiments may be created.[8] [9]

New radio equipment and other devices were procured to modernize the signal corps. SLC-2 weapon locating radar was added.

An independent air defence brigade was formed at Dhaka Cantonment. Two regiments of FM 90 surface to air missile were to be added by 2016 to enhance air defence capabilities.[6]

Metis-M and Kornet E missile systems and PF-98 rocket systems were procured for anti-tank roles.

For effectively facing unconventional threats, government is actively considering the formation of Special forces at brigade level.

One of the major developments is its Future soldier system. The Bangladesh Army started equipping its soldiers with Night Vision Goggles (NVG), Ballistic helmets, protective eye gear, bulletproof vests, person to person communicators, palmtop GPS devices and BD-08 MK2 assault rifles with ACOG sight.

The Bangladesh government is modernizing the army aviation wing. Two Eurocopter AS365 Dauphins were put into service in 2012.[10] A contract was signed for six Mil Mi-171 helicopters from Russia under the $1 billion arms deal.[4] Two CN-235 transport aircraft for Army aviation wee ordered from Spain.

One of the decisions was to employ unmanned aerial vehicles. CH-3A UCAV and CH-91 UAVs were ordered from China in 2015.

Bangladesh Ordnance Factories (BOF) makes BD-08 and BD-08MK2 assault rifles and LMGs. The factory can produce 14,000 rifles with 600,000 grenades and 400,000 cartridges annually. Bangladesh produces artillery shells domestically. Bangladesh Machine Tools Factory (BMTF) assembles utility trucks for the army called "Arunima Baliyan ". In 2015, BOF successfully tested 60mm and 82mm mortars and mortar shells.[7] A missile assembly plant, explosives testing lab, bullet-proof jacket production plant and APC manufacturing plant wee established.[4]Assembly of FN-16 MANPADS was to start in Bangladesh under ToT from China.[11]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major d1

BDforever said:


>



U always cry brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

Bilal9 said:


> *Is there a Pakistani equivalent?
> 
> Partial description from Wiki:
> 
> FN-6* (FN = FeiNu, 飞弩, meaning Flying Crossbow), is a third generation passive infrared homing (IR) man portable air defence system (MANPADS). It was developed by China, and is their most advanced surface-to-air missile offered in the international market. Specially designed to engage low flying targets, it has a range of 6 km and a maximum altitude of 3.8 km. The FN-6 is in service with the People's Liberation Army (PLA), and has also been exported to Malaysia, Cambodia, Sudan and Peru. Based on FN-6, China has developed a number of other MANPADS, such as HN and FY series, as well as other vehicle-based short-range air defense systems such as FN and FB series.
> 
> *Development*
> The weapon was specifically designed to be used against targets flying at low and very low altitudes.[1] The FN-6 was developed in parallel with the Qian Wei (QW) missile series. FN-6, or FeiNu-6, is the export name given to the export version derived from this system, and it is known as HongYing-6 (Red Tassel-6) in the PLA.[2][3] The training simulator of FN-6 is not developed by the contractor of the missile system, but instead, the simulator is developed by PLA itself after the missile was purchased, and the general designer of the training simulator of FN-6 is Mr. Liu Weixing (刘卫星). The training simulator of FN-6 is also used for later versions of MANPADS developed from FN-6.
> 
> Export sales of the weapon is the responsibility of China National Precision Machinery Import and Export Corporation, a state owned trading company responsible for representing the domestic defense production industry in air defense related products.[4]
> 
> *Characteristics*
> According to Janes The FN-6 is a third generation, passive infrared,[1] man portable air defence system (MANPADS). It is equipped with a digital infrared seeker with a strong resistance to flares, solar heat and heat from the ground. The pyramid shaped nose of the missile houses the four unit infrared seeker. The handle of the launcher houses the batteries and cooling system. An IFF antenna and an optional clip-on optical sight are fitted on to the launcher.[1][3]
> 
> The missile is capable of all-aspect attack and has a 70% single shot hit probability. It can engage targets manoeuvring at up to 4 g.[1] When FN-6 MANPADS can be equipped with night vision equipment, and it can also be equipped with IFFsystems, two of which were shown to public, one of which is similar in appearance to AN/PPX-1 IFF of FIM-92 Stinger, while the other IFF system is a fish bone configuration. When equipped with IFF system, the name is changed from FN-6 to *FY-6*, or short for Fei Ying, meaning Flying Eagle (飞鹰).[_citation needed_]
> 
> *Specifications*
> The complete FN-6 missile system weighs 16 kg. The missile is 1.495 m in length, and has a diameter of 0.072 m. The weight of the missile is unknown. It uses a single stage solid rocket motor, and can obtain a maximum speed of 360 m/s when flying head-on, and 300 m/s when tail chasing. The missile's operating range is from 500 m to 6 km, and its operating altitude is from 15 m to 3.5 km.[3]
> 
> *FN-16*
> At the 7th Zhuhai Airshow held at the end of 2008, China revealed a new addition to FN series MANPAD, FN-16. FN-16 is an improvement of earlier FN-6, with better all aspect attack capability and better resistance against electronic countermeasures. Another major improvement is in its seeker, which in addition to the original IR guidance, UV guidance is also incorporated, a practice adopted in the later version of FIM-92 Stinger. Like its predecessor FN-6, FN-16 can also be fitted with both IFF systems used on FN-6, and just like FN-6, FN-16 is re-designated as *FY-16* (Fei Ying = 飞鹰, meaning Flying Eagle) when equipped with IFFs.


Anza MK3
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anza_(missile)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

*Bangladesh mission observes Armed Forces Day in Pakistan*






*The Bangladesh mission in Pakistan has observed the 45th Armed Forces Day in Islamabad with festivity.
*
The Defence Wing of the high commission organised a reception to mark the day at a hotel on Nov 22 evening, said a foreign ministry statement on Wednesday.

Diplomats, defence advisers of different missions in Islamabad, civil and military officials, local elites, and members of Bangladesh community attended the reception.

Director General C4I of Pakistan Air Force Air Vice Marshal Muhammad Zahid Mahmood attended the event as chief guest.

Defence Adviser to Bangladesh High Commission Brigadier General Mirza Ezazur Rahman briefed the guests about the significance of the Day. The three forces were formed in 1971 during Bangladesh’s independence war against Pakistan.

High Commissioner Tarik Ahsan paid homage to the members of the armed forces who had sacrificed their lives in the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh locally upgraded TYPE-59BD MBT
.
Bangladesh Army's own BMTF(Bangladesh Machine & Tools Factories) under '902 heavy workshop completed it's project to upgrade old type-59 light tank into modern generation main battle tank as a type-59BD ; technology of type-59G, equivalent to chinise type-96.
.
Specification:
-----------------------
- Weight:40 tons
- Oparational range:450 km
- Engine:800 hp
- Torque:1400rpm
- Speed:60km/h
- Armour:RHA,ERA

- Main gun:120 mm smothbore
- Secondary gun:12.7 heavy anti aircraft machine gun & 7.62 coxial GPMG
.
Other features:
------------------------
*120mm capable of fire all NATO round including APFSDS,HEAT-FS,HE-FS round:can penetrate 550m armour at 2km distance
*Can fire anti tank guided missile from main gun
*Advance data link and communication system
*Full computerised system
*ECM
*Smoke grenade&jammer
*Tharmal & night vision
*laser range finder
*Air condition system
*NBC suit
.
Photo © Jadu Mootu
#MBT #BangladeshArmy
Shared by: Bangladesh Defence




11 Comments

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

monitor said:


> Bangladesh locally upgraded TYPE-59BD MBT
> .
> Bangladesh Army's own BMTF(Bangladesh Machine & Tools Factories) under '902 heavy workshop completed it's project to upgrade old type-59 light tank into modern generation main battle tank as a type-59BD ; technology of type-59G, equivalent to chinise type-96.
> .
> Specification:
> -----------------------
> - Weight:40 tons
> - Oparational range:450 km
> - Engine:800 hp
> - Torque:1400rpm
> - Speed:60km/h
> - Armour:RHA,ERA
> 
> - Main gun:120 mm smothbore
> - Secondary gun:12.7 heavy anti aircraft machine gun & 7.62 coxial GPMG
> .
> Other features:
> ------------------------
> *120mm capable of fire all NATO round including APFSDS,HEAT-FS,HE-FS round:can penetrate 550m armour at 2km distance
> *Can fire anti tank guided missile from main gun
> *Advance data link and communication system
> *Full computerised system
> *ECM
> *Smoke grenade&jammer
> *Tharmal & night vision
> *laser range finder
> *Air condition system
> *NBC suit
> .
> Photo © Jadu Mootu
> #MBT #BangladeshArmy
> Shared by: Bangladesh Defence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Comments


Basically the old turret with era plates :/ 
Was expecting new turret. What happened about the deal with Pakistan to supply tank parts?
Correct me if I am wrong. Also can you post more pictures.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

monitor said:


> Bangladesh locally upgraded TYPE-59BD MBT
> .
> Bangladesh Army's own BMTF(Bangladesh Machine & Tools Factories) under '902 heavy workshop completed it's project to upgrade old type-59 light tank into modern generation main battle tank as a type-59BD ; technology of type-59G, equivalent to chinise type-96.
> .
> Specification:
> -----------------------
> - Weight:40 tons
> - Oparational range:450 km
> - Engine:800 hp
> - Torque:1400rpm
> - Speed:60km/h
> - Armour:RHA,ERA
> 
> - Main gun:120 mm smothbore
> - Secondary gun:12.7 heavy anti aircraft machine gun & 7.62 coxial GPMG
> .
> Other features:
> ------------------------
> *120mm capable of fire all NATO round including APFSDS,HEAT-FS,HE-FS round:can penetrate 550m armour at 2km distance
> *Can fire anti tank guided missile from main gun
> *Advance data link and communication system
> *Full computerised system
> *ECM
> *Smoke grenade&jammer
> *Tharmal & night vision
> *laser range finder
> *Air condition system
> *NBC suit
> .
> Photo © Jadu Mootu
> #MBT #BangladeshArmy
> Shared by: Bangladesh Defence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Comments



which 120mm "smoothbore" ?


----------



## Arthur

monitor said:


> - Main gun:120 mm smothbore


125 mm actually.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> which 120mm "smoothbore" ?


All Soviet/ Chinese derivatives... and most tanks in general uses smoothbore. Rifle gun is only used in challenger 2 and Arjun as far as I know.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohammed Khaled said:


> All Soviet/ Chinese derivatives... and most tanks in general uses smoothbore. Rifle gun is only used in challenger 2 and Arjun as far as I know.



Chinese and Russians use 125mm... Never heard of a 120mm.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Chinese and Russians use 125mm... Never heard of a 120mm.


It's a 125... that's standard AP shell caliber for every tanks
But there is also a 120mm that's used as an alternative that has been selected for this tank.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohammed Khaled said:


> It's a 125... that's standard AP shell caliber for every tanks
> But there is also a 120mm that's used as an alternative that has been selected for this tank.



Which one... also can you post details about the upgrade... i do know that Pak offered the AZ upgrade.


----------



## Arthur

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Chinese and Russians use 125mm... Never heard of a 120mm.


Chinese do have a 120mm smoothbore gun, which was used on the type 89 tank destroyer.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Which one... also can you post details about the upgrade... i do know that Pak offered the AZ upgrade.



The same as on the MBT 2000.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Khan saheb said:


> Chinese do have a 120mm smoothbore, which was used on the type 89 tank destroyer.
> 
> 125 mm gun.
> 
> 
> The same as on the MBT 2000.



Mbt-2000 uses a Chinese smoothbore ...

Mbt-2000 is an export version of AK.. Which uses a Pakistani smoothbore based on the KBA3.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Which one... also can you post details about the upgrade... i do know that Pak offered the AZ upgrade.


In 2008 the deal was made with Pakistan for 300 tanks... I think that didn't happen after hasina came to power... these tanks were upgraded in house with help of norinco.

120mm from 100mm
850hp from 540 (which is impressive considering the size of engine bay and its weight. It's pretty nimble now)
Digital fire control
NBC suit
Haven't talked about what kind of loader it's using... considering it's a 120. I think it's a semi or complete automatic loader instead of an ancient rammer.
Suspension is beefed as you can see from pictures
Era protection added...

We can only no more exactly at 16th December or if announced to the public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohammed Khaled said:


> In 2008 the deal was made with Pakistan for 300 tanks... I think that didn't happen after hasina came to power... these tanks were upgraded in house with help of norinco.
> 
> 120mm from 100mm
> 850hp from 540 (which is impressive considering the size of engine bay and its weight. It's pretty nimble now)
> Digital fire control
> NBC suit
> Haven't talked about what kind of loader it's using... considering it's a 120. I think it's a semi or complete automatic loader instead of an ancient rammer.
> Suspension is beefed as you can see from pictures
> Era protection added...
> 
> We can only no more exactly at 16th December or if announced to the public.



If HIT had been selected NORINCO wouldn't have been involved .. Because the AZ upgrade uses Pakistani and some European (Italian) subsystems not Chinese.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> If HIT had been selected NORINCO wouldn't have been involved .. Because the AZ upgrade uses Pakistani and some European (Italian) subsystems not Chinese.


Due to politics... not all tanks upgraded to same specs I believe. Because Pakistan was to provide tank kits of 300 tanks. 
Let's see what they say in 16th December. Because Bangladeshis seem to be least interested in military news etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Really impressed by the new look of ISSB, Reminds me of EARLY 1976, in my late teens,and the tin shed barracks where we were accommodated for the FINAL series of selection tests for 4 days+ nights WHERE WE had to undergo a series of physical,mental, psychological,written and team leadership qualities.

THE RAGRA we received upon reaching BMA, and the sewerage gutters we were made to crawl through,seems to have disappeared totally. We never saw a computer,ever in BMA, NOW A MAJESTIC COMPLEX. 

Incidentally, upon being commissioned as an officer, my Brigade HQ, (ALSO IN A TIN SHED) was right opposite the the then ISSB.TIN SHEDS ..THOSE WERE THE DAYS MY FRIENDS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Chinese and Russians use 125mm... Never heard of a 120mm.




*Smoothbore*
Main article: Smooth bore
In the 1960s smooth bore tank guns were developed by the Soviet Union and later by the experimental US–FRG MBT-70 project. Based on their experience with the gun/missile system of the BMP-1, the Soviets produced the T-64 B main battle tank, with an auto-loaded 2A46 125 mm smoothbore high-velocity tank gun, capable of firing APFSDS ammunition as well as ATGMs.

Similar guns continue to be used in the latest Russian T-90, Ukrainian T-84, and Serbian M-84AS MBTs. The German company Rheinmetall developed a more conventional 120 mm smoothbore tank gun which can fire LAHAT missiles, adopted for the Leopard 2, and later the U.S. M1 Abrams. The chief advantages of smooth bore designs are their greater suitability for fin stabilised ammunition and their greatly reduced barrel wear compared with rifled designs. Much of the difference in operation between smooth bore and rifled guns shows in the type of secondary ammunition that they fire, with a smooth bore gun being ideal for firing HEAT rounds (although specially designed HEAT rounds can be fired from rifled guns) and rifling being necessary to fire HESH rounds.

Most modern main battle tanks now mount a smoothbore gun. A notable exception are the tanks of the British Army which used the 120mm Royal Ordnance L11A5 rifled gun until the 1990s; it was then replaced it with the 120mm L30 rifled gun which remains in service. 
The Indian Arjun tank uses an Indian-developed 120mm rifled gun.


----------



## Michael Corleone



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

syed1 said:


>



nice hindi movie  
full of songs nothing informative

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

bdslph said:


> nice hindi movie
> full of songs nothing informative


I didn't bother to watch after skipping to the middle.


----------



## monitor

The United Nations requests Bangladesh for a infantry battalion composed of 850 personnel for a peacekeeping mission in Sudan.
.
.
United Nations Department of Peacekeeping Operations (DPKO) in a letter to the Permanent Mission of Bangladesh to the UN recently urged the government to contribute with a coordinated infantry battalion composed of 850 personnel, said a press release of the permanent mission today.
.
The battalion has to be deployed within the shortest possible time to meet the immediate requirement in Wau area of South Sudan, said the release.
.
The government of Bangladesh has promptly accepted the offer and necessary preparations are underway for the speedy and smooth deployment.
.
Bangladesh also received offer of contributing an Engineering Company of 260 personnel last month. Both the compliments are expected to be deployed shortly under “United Nations Mission in South Sudan” (UNMISS).
.
The release said these offers have been received on the basis of pledges that were made by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina during “Leaders’ Summit on Peacekeeping” in September last year in New York.
.
#UNPK #Sudan #UNMISS #BangladeshArmy
Shared by: Bangladesh Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mb444

Great news.... fantastic exposure for our troops, excellent leadership training for our officers, valuable opportunity to develop international links and lucrative foreign exchange earner. 

What GOB needs to do is to send in a contingent of business development agents who can go there to set up trade links with local businesses for our products particularly pharma, textile and plastic products as a starter. After war there comes peace.... BD need to ensure that we can exploit war and peace...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Good proposal, however, these tasks does not fall within the jurisdiction of the ARMED FORCES. Instead, depending upon the consumers GDP, PURCHASING POWER PARITY, and population density, we if absolutely necessary, may open a TRADE consulate, funded entirely by FBCCI, TO EXPLORE new avenues for expanding our export market.


----------



## mb444

maroofz2000 said:


> Good proposal, however, these tasks does not fall within the jurisdiction of the ARMED FORCES. Instead, depending upon the consumers GDP, PURCHASING POWER PARITY, and population density, we if absolutely necessary, may open a TRADE consulate, funded entirely by FBCCI, TO EXPLORE new avenues for expanding our export market.




It does not fall within the armed forces duties off course..... but their mission gives BD a way into markets that will take shape after the conflict is over.... what better time and opportunity than now and via their peace keeping activity.
Such things takes vision and taking a calculated risk.... in my opinion well worth it.... formal trade routes takes a long time and a war torn country won't have such mechanism.... we need to go in and make the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

We better stop writing posts on unrelated matters. Moreover, Bangladesh Armed Forces are not the branch of a trading house.


----------



## Banglar Bir

Yes indeed, the Armed Forces involved in PEACE KEEPING ROLE, could be kind and magnanimous enough enough to send their proposals through the AFD,in addition to their T.O.R, in turn the various concerned chambers could be consulted by the Ministry of Commerce/Industries, tagging MOFA along.

The respective CHAMBERS, if deemed feasible could send their OWN fact finding/evaluation team.

Government role should remain limited to formulate policies/amend rules, those are business friendly an conductive and act as an facilitator only.

MOFA does not have sufficient resources to tap into all these countries, our forces ,stationed there, have a far in depth practical knowledge,their reports would be greatly admired.


----------



## monitor

Some of the very recent structural and procuring related development by Bangladesh Army this year:
.
.
- Work is progressing fast for establishing the new Infantry Division in Lebukhali-Patuakhali near Payra deep sea port. A lot of equipment has already been ordered, supply will begin next year.
.
- 100 x Tri-Shark speed boats with OBMs have been ordered for the new Riverine Infantry Brigade at Mithamoin. This is of course following Type A LCU tender.
.
- 5000 x NIV Bullet Proof (PASGT) type Combat Helmets with ear protection, with compatibility for NVG mount (Monocular and Binocular), microphone and radio-telephone system.
.
- 2562 x Head to Head communication set (personal radio set) along with head phone and mouth piece, radio set to be fixed with the arm. Communication range: 1000m close urban area and 1500m in open terrain.
.
- 1952 x GPS with 4 hour battery back up and water proof for 30 minutes. Should be able to generate report in Military Grid reference (GR) system, should be available to store picture and to load digital map used by Bangladesh Army.
.
- 300 x Walkie Talkie sets with accessories.
.
- 4 x Engineer sweeping equipment, 2 x bomb disposal equipment, 2 x Improvised Explosive Device disposal equipment.
.
- 2 x CIED Robot & large Robot Platform, 2 x Bomb Jammer (cellular, WiFi, Bluetooth), 2x Portable Explosive Detector.
.
- 26,250 bandoleers for BD-08 and Type 56 - This means its for a new infantry division as an infantry division has 24,000 members.
.
- $11 million deal with Australian manufacturer Barrett Communications for UHF and HF radio sets.
.
- Equipment for Special Forces Command with Paracommandos and Airborne brigades. Usually this means a squadron of airborne capable tanks, ultra-light 155mm artillery, helicopters, big transport aircraft, night vision devices, anti-tank weapons, MANPADS, sniper rifles, ATGM, mortars and other types of equipment.
.
#BangladeshArmy #BA
Shared by: Bangladesh Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samurai_assassin

monitor said:


> Some of the very recent structural and procuring related development by Bangladesh Army this year:
> .
> .
> - Work is progressing fast for establishing the new Infantry Division in Lebukhali-Patuakhali near Payra deep sea port. A lot of equipment has already been ordered, supply will begin next year.
> .
> - 100 x Tri-Shark speed boats with OBMs have been ordered for the new Riverine Infantry Brigade at Mithamoin. This is of course following Type A LCU tender.
> .
> - 5000 x NIV Bullet Proof (PASGT) type Combat Helmets with ear protection, with compatibility for NVG mount (Monocular and Binocular), microphone and radio-telephone system.
> .
> - 2562 x Head to Head communication set (personal radio set) along with head phone and mouth piece, radio set to be fixed with the arm. Communication range: 1000m close urban area and 1500m in open terrain.
> .
> - 1952 x GPS with 4 hour battery back up and water proof for 30 minutes. Should be able to generate report in Military Grid reference (GR) system, should be available to store picture and to load digital map used by Bangladesh Army.
> .
> - 300 x Walkie Talkie sets with accessories.
> .
> - 4 x Engineer sweeping equipment, 2 x bomb disposal equipment, 2 x Improvised Explosive Device disposal equipment.
> .
> - 2 x CIED Robot & large Robot Platform, 2 x Bomb Jammer (cellular, WiFi, Bluetooth), 2x Portable Explosive Detector.
> .
> - 26,250 bandoleers for BD-08 and Type 56 - This means its for a new infantry division as an infantry division has 24,000 members.
> .
> - $11 million deal with Australian manufacturer Barrett Communications for UHF and HF radio sets.
> .
> - Equipment for Special Forces Command with Paracommandos and Airborne brigades. Usually this means a squadron of airborne capable tanks, ultra-light 155mm artillery, helicopters, big transport aircraft, night vision devices, anti-tank weapons, MANPADS, sniper rifles, ATGM, mortars and other types of equipment.
> .
> #BangladeshArmy #BA
> Shared by: Bangladesh Defence


Id like to know through curiosity how the Bangladeshi army views Pakistan? I'm well aware the current government (not civilians) in power absolutely hates Pakistan and Pakistanis. What about the Bangladesh military? Incase of a war between Pakistan and India would Bangladesh provide moral support to India?


----------



## monitor

Samurai_assassin said:


> Id like to know through curiosity how the Bangladeshi army views Pakistan? I'm well aware the current government (not civilians) in power absolutely hates Pakistan and Pakistanis. What about the Bangladesh military? Incase of a war between Pakistan and India would Bangladesh provide moral support to India?


 

Current govt might give moral support but majority of people support will go for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

monitor said:


> Some of the very recent structural and procuring related development by Bangladesh Army this year:
> .
> .
> - Work is progressing fast for establishing the new Infantry Division in Lebukhali-Patuakhali near Payra deep sea port. A lot of equipment has already been ordered, supply will begin next year.
> .
> - 100 x Tri-Shark speed boats with OBMs have been ordered for the new Riverine Infantry Brigade at Mithamoin. This is of course following Type A LCU tender.
> .
> - 5000 x NIV Bullet Proof (PASGT) type Combat Helmets with ear protection, with compatibility for NVG mount (Monocular and Binocular), microphone and radio-telephone system.
> .
> - 2562 x Head to Head communication set (personal radio set) along with head phone and mouth piece, radio set to be fixed with the arm. Communication range: 1000m close urban area and 1500m in open terrain.
> .
> - 1952 x GPS with 4 hour battery back up and water proof for 30 minutes. Should be able to generate report in Military Grid reference (GR) system, should be available to store picture and to load digital map used by Bangladesh Army.
> .
> - 300 x Walkie Talkie sets with accessories.
> .
> - 4 x Engineer sweeping equipment, 2 x bomb disposal equipment, 2 x Improvised Explosive Device disposal equipment.
> .
> - 2 x CIED Robot & large Robot Platform, 2 x Bomb Jammer (cellular, WiFi, Bluetooth), 2x Portable Explosive Detector.
> .
> - 26,250 bandoleers for BD-08 and Type 56 - This means its for a new infantry division as an infantry division has 24,000 members.
> .
> - $11 million deal with Australian manufacturer Barrett Communications for UHF and HF radio sets.
> .
> - Equipment for Special Forces Command with Paracommandos and Airborne brigades. Usually this means a squadron of airborne capable tanks, ultra-light 155mm artillery, helicopters, big transport aircraft, night vision devices, anti-tank weapons, MANPADS, sniper rifles, ATGM, mortars and other types of equipment.
> 
> #BangladeshArmy #BA
> Shared by: Bangladesh Defence



Sweet. So we are getting a 24k-numbered division. 

What airborne capable tanks do you expect is purchased for the Special forces?


----------



## Samurai_assassin

monitor said:


> Current govt might give moral support but majority of people support will go for Pakistan.


What about the BD military? Would they support Indian acts of war agaisnt Pakistan?


----------



## damiendehorn

Samurai_assassin said:


> What about the BD military? Would they support Indian acts of war agaisnt Pakistan?



No, the BD miltary will sit and watch...


----------



## TopCat

bd_4_ever said:


> Sweet. So we are getting a 24k-numbered division.
> 
> What airborne capable tanks do you expect is purchased for the Special forces?


Airborne capable tank?
Are we preparing to invade a country?


----------



## bd_4_ever

TopCat said:


> Airborne capable tank?
> Are we preparing to invade a country?



Well its mentioned in @monitor 's post -

Equipment for Special Forces Command with Paracommandos and Airborne brigades. *Usually this means a squadron of airborne capable tanks*, ultra-light 155mm artillery, helicopters, big transport aircraft, night vision devices, anti-tank weapons, MANPADS, sniper rifles, ATGM, mortars and other types of equipment.


----------



## Gandh brandi

Samurai_assassin said:


> Id like to know through curiosity how the Bangladeshi army views Pakistan? I'm well aware the current government (not civilians) in power absolutely hates Pakistan and Pakistanis. What about the Bangladesh military? Incase of a war between Pakistan and India would Bangladesh provide moral support to India?


No. They will sit and watch and possibly try to learn from the tactics used by both belligerents. Govt. will ofc publicly yell for India. Public opinion will be divided because both anti-pakistan and anti-india sentiment is rampant. But support for pakistan would be a lil more cause human always pit for the underdog.


----------



## Arthur

Sybaris Caeser said:


> No. They will sit and watch and possibly try to learn from the tactics used by both belligerents. Govt. will ofc publicly yell for India. Public opinion will be divided because both anti-pakistan and anti-india sentiment is rampant. But support for pakistan would be a lil more cause human always pit for the underdog.



Nope, no government( either BNP or BAL) will not say a single syllable in case of a war between the two. The taking sides is just absurd & self destructive & both the parties knows it.

In case anyone haven't noticed, it will be a major breech of our constitution & our long standing foreign policy of non alignment & neutrality in internationally polarising matters.

Anyway this discussion is offtopic in this thread, so I will refrain from further replies. 

@Samurai_assassin @monitor


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Khan saheb said:


> Nope, no government( either BNP or BAL) will not say a single syllable in case of a war between the two. The taking sides is just absurd & self destructive & both the parties knows it.
> 
> In case anyone haven't noticed, it will be a major breech of our constitution & our long standing foreign policy of non alignment & neutrality in internationally polarising matters.
> 
> Anyway this discussion is offtopic in this thread, so I will refrain from further replies.
> 
> @Samurai_assassin @monitor


It relates to BD military and their position on regional affairs.


----------



## Arthur

Samurai_assassin said:


> It relates to BD military and their position on regional affairs.


Yes, it indeed is a matter to BD defence & strategy, but not particularly related to BD Army.

And as a constitutional democracy army is just a arm to the democratic government, so they don't have the freedom or privilege to decide by themselves rather follow the decision of the legislative/executive branch of the state. So no BD Army won't do anything or say anything in case of a war among our two neighbors. I hope that clears up your questions.


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Khan saheb said:


> Yes, it indeed is a matter to BD defence & strategy, but not particularly related to BD Army.
> 
> And as a constitutional democracy army is just a arm to the democratic government, so they don't have the freedom or privilege to decide by themselves rather follow the decision of the legislative/executive branch of the state. So no BD Army won't do anything or say anything in case of a war among our two neighbors. I hope that clears up your questions.


Well Mrs Hassina is extremely anti Pakistani and the current head is state. She has a powerful government and who knows she may just edge BD army to side with India.


----------



## Arthur

Samurai_assassin said:


> Well Mrs Hassina is extremely anti Pakistani and the current head is state. She has a powerful government and who knows she may just edge BD army to side with India.


Again a big no.
Google & read the news on her stance on the recent LOC clashes. It's also posted in PDF. You might have to dig a bit. You will understand how BD as a state works.
I won't repliy further.Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Khan saheb said:


> Again a big no.
> Google & read the news on her stance on the recent LOC clashes. It's also posted in PDF. You might have to dig a bit. You will understand how BD as a state works.
> I won't repliy further.Regards.


We can only hope for the best but BD should not depend on India too much.


----------



## Arthur

monitor said:


> Some of the very recent structural and procuring related development by Bangladesh Army this year:
> .
> .
> - Work is progressing fast for establishing the new Infantry Division in Lebukhali-Patuakhali near Payra deep sea port. A lot of equipment has already been ordered, supply will begin next year.
> .
> - 100 x Tri-Shark speed boats with OBMs have been ordered for the new Riverine Infantry Brigade at Mithamoin. This is of course following Type A LCU tender.
> .
> - 5000 x NIV Bullet Proof (PASGT) type Combat Helmets with ear protection, with compatibility for NVG mount (Monocular and Binocular), microphone and radio-telephone system.
> .
> - 2562 x Head to Head communication set (personal radio set) along with head phone and mouth piece, radio set to be fixed with the arm. Communication range: 1000m close urban area and 1500m in open terrain.
> .
> - 1952 x GPS with 4 hour battery back up and water proof for 30 minutes. Should be able to generate report in Military Grid reference (GR) system, should be available to store picture and to load digital map used by Bangladesh Army.
> .
> - 300 x Walkie Talkie sets with accessories.
> .
> - 4 x Engineer sweeping equipment, 2 x bomb disposal equipment, 2 x Improvised Explosive Device disposal equipment.
> .
> - 2 x CIED Robot & large Robot Platform, 2 x Bomb Jammer (cellular, WiFi, Bluetooth), 2x Portable Explosive Detector.
> .
> - 26,250 bandoleers for BD-08 and Type 56 - This means its for a new infantry division as an infantry division has 24,000 members.
> .
> - $11 million deal with Australian manufacturer Barrett Communications for UHF and HF radio sets.
> .
> - Equipment for Special Forces Command with Paracommandos and Airborne brigades. Usually this means a squadron of airborne capable tanks, ultra-light 155mm artillery, helicopters, big transport aircraft, night vision devices, anti-tank weapons, MANPADS, sniper rifles, ATGM, mortars and other types of equipment.
> .
> #BangladeshArmy #BA
> Shared by: Bangladesh Defence



I don't think all these equipments are going to raise a single division.
We are raising three new divisions simultaneously. 

+10'th Division :- Ramu
+17'th Division :- Sylhet
+ xx' th Division :- Patuakhali( Just declared,still on the planning phase,physical work to raise will take six seven months) 

So lots of new units to equip. I think they are dividing the numbers in three parts. Every part is going to a different division to start up.

Last year I posted that SF/Para/Airborne strength will be raised to a full brigade strength. Looks like the initial proposal have been accepted by gov.

So time for next step of my hints. Prepare to see a full airborne division by 2025 & 1 Para will have few more brothers in arms & raised to a full brigade. 

SF units in Brigade level instead of Division level by 2021. 

Cheers.


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> I don't think all these equipments are going to raise a single division.
> We are raising three new divisions simultaneously.
> 
> +10'th Division :- Ramu
> +17'th Division :- Sylhet
> + xx' th Division :- Patuakhali( Just declared,still on the planning phase,physical work to raise will take six seven months)
> 
> So lots of new units to equip. I think they are dividing the numbers in three parts. Every part is going to a different division to start up.
> 
> Last year I posted that SF/Para/Airborne strength will be raised to a full brigade strength. Looks like the initial proposal have been accepted by gov.
> 
> So time for next step of my hints. Prepare to see a full airborne division by 2025 & 1 Para will have few more brothers in arms & raised to a full brigade.
> 
> SF units in Brigade level instead of Division level by 2021.
> 
> Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Khan saheb said:


> I don't think all these equipments are going to raise a single division.
> We are raising three new divisions simultaneously.
> 
> +10'th Division :- Ramu
> +17'th Division :- Sylhet
> + xx' th Division :- Patuakhali( Just declared,still on the planning phase,physical work to raise will take six seven months)
> 
> So lots of new units to equip. I think they are dividing the numbers in three parts. Every part is going to a different division to start up.
> 
> Last year I posted that SF/Para/Airborne strength will be raised to a full brigade strength. Looks like the initial proposal have been accepted by gov.
> 
> So time for next step of my hints. Prepare to see a full airborne division by 2025 & 1 Para will have few more brothers in arms & raised to a full brigade.
> 
> SF units in Brigade level instead of Division level by 2021.
> 
> Cheers.



Dayum son.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Khan saheb said:


> I don't think all these equipments are going to raise a single division.
> We are raising three new divisions simultaneously.
> 
> +10'th Division :- Ramu
> +17'th Division :- Sylhet
> + xx' th Division :- Patuakhali( Just declared,still on the planning phase,physical work to raise will take six seven months)
> 
> So lots of new units to equip. I think they are dividing the numbers in three parts. Every part is going to a different division to start up.
> 
> Last year I posted that SF/Para/Airborne strength will be raised to a full brigade strength. Looks like the initial proposal have been accepted by gov.
> 
> So time for next step of my hints. Prepare to see a full airborne division by 2025 & 1 Para will have few more brothers in arms & raised to a full brigade.
> 
> SF units in Brigade level instead of Division level by 2021.
> 
> Cheers.



So by 2025 what will be the size of Bangladeshi Army I want to know only about active soldiers not reserve ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> So by 2025 what will be the size of Bangladeshi Army I want to know only about active soldiers not reserve ?


i already said few years ago, about 4,50,000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

BDforever said:


> i already said few years ago, about 4,50,000


What's the current estimate 300k?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> i already said few years ago, about 4,50,000


Great as your Army size is growing so what is the equipment you are looking for. Because Bangladesh needs lot more Tanks and Artillery system as well as APC and IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Khan saheb said:


> I don't think all these equipments are going to raise a single division.
> We are raising three new divisions simultaneously.
> 
> +10'th Division :- Ramu
> +17'th Division :- Sylhet
> + xx' th Division :- Patuakhali( Just declared,still on the planning phase,physical work to raise will take six seven months)
> 
> So lots of new units to equip. I think they are dividing the numbers in three parts. Every part is going to a different division to start up.
> 
> Last year I posted that SF/Para/Airborne strength will be raised to a full brigade strength. Looks like the initial proposal have been accepted by gov.
> 
> So time for next step of my hints. Prepare to see a full airborne division by 2025 & 1 Para will have few more brothers in arms & raised to a full brigade.
> 
> SF units in Brigade level instead of Division level by 2021.
> 
> Cheers.



how many tactical transport aircraft you had, 2 to 4 hercules is not enough to cater the needs of 1 full strength para brigades.....

need at least 32 hercules and 32 CN235 for full brigade assault along with logistic dropping


----------



## bd_4_ever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> What's the current estimate 300k?



Current estimate has not touched 300K I think. My guess its around the range of 250K-275K. However, I am being very modest in my guess and can be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> how many tactical transport aircraft you had, 2 to 4 hercules is not enough to cater the needs of 1 full strength para brigades.....
> 
> need at least 32 hercules and 32 CN235 for full brigade assault along with logistic dropping
> 
> View attachment 357746


have 4 hercules 3 An-32 and 3 L-410 are in store.
4 more hercules join within 2018, 2 CN235-300 and 1 C-295W also in order. more will be aircraft will be ordered


Mohammed Khaled said:


> What's the current estimate 300k?


350k


bd_4_ever said:


> Current estimate has not touched 300K I think. My guess its around the range of 250K-275K. However, I am being very modest in my guess and can be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> i already said few years ago, about 4,50,000


Also any plans to increase size of your Para Military Force ??????? I mean Border Guard Bangladesh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> Also any plans to increase size of your Para Military Force ??????? I mean Border Guard Bangladesh ?


yes, not just BGB but also forces like Coast Guard



bd_4_ever said:


> Erm, I dont think so.


you don't have to think, i posted the info

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

BDforever said:


> 350k



Erm, I dont think so.


----------



## bd_4_ever

BDforever said:


> you don't have to think, i posted the info



Internal links?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> yes, not just BGB but also forces like Coast Guard
> 
> 
> you don't have to think, i posted the info


The way you are increasing your forces gives the message you consider India a hostile neighbor no matter How much Hasina is close to India. Because Bangladesh area wise is a small country but having 450000 of Army is a signal to India and not Myanmar because your 90 % of border is with India and increasing Border Guards and Coast guards is another signal. I really hope you start focusing on your Air Force now and I mean you need a massive increase. If you can take it to size of 250 latest Fighter Jets in next 15 years. It would be great boost for you and worst nightmare for both of your neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Zarvan said:


> The way you are increasing your forces gives the message you consider India a hostile neighbor no matter How much Hasina is close to India. Because Bangladesh area wise is a small country but having 450000 of Army is a signal to India and not Myanmar because your 90 % of border is with India and increasing Border Guards and Coast guards is another signal. I really hope you start focusing on your Air Force now and I mean you need a massive increase. If you can take it to size of 250 latest Fighter Jets in next 15 years. It would be great boost for you and worst nightmare for both of your neighbors.



Yap they are building cantonment all over the places.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

Zarvan said:


> The way you are increasing your forces gives the message you consider India a hostile neighbor no matter How much Hasina is close to India. Because Bangladesh area wise is a small country but having 450000 of Army is a signal to India and not Myanmar because your 90 % of border is with India and increasing Border Guards and Coast guards is another signal. I really hope you start focusing on your Air Force now and I mean you need a massive increase. If you can take it to size of 250 latest Fighter Jets in next 15 years. It would be great boost for you and worst nightmare for both of your neighbors.



It was always BD's doctrine to build defence capability keeping India in mind. Though I will not go into whether the figure is authentic but rest assured it is steadily increasing. It does not matter who is at helm and whether their degree of friendship with India has skyrocketed. As a smart country, you always try maintain good links with your neighbors but keep your interests forefront. Hasina a very clever lady and knows how to play her cards. Her comments on the LOC fighting, attitude towards Indian defence minister is a very clear proof of that.

But unfortunately many unemployed keyboard warriors on this forum thinks giving "moral support" and "stand by XYZ" comments coming from low-level uneducated ministers are an example of a "vassal state".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


>






bd_4_ever said:


> Dayum son.





madokafc said:


> how many tactical transport aircraft you had, 2 to 4 hercules is not enough to cater the needs of 1 full strength para brigades.....
> 
> need at least 32 hercules and 32 CN235 for full brigade assault along with logistic dropping


Considering our threat perception, our deployment during hostalities will be near home pretty much.
So a moderate number of tactical transport aircraft's will be acquired. Most of the investment will be medium & heavy lift helicopters.



bd_4_ever said:


> Current estimate has not touched 300K I think. My guess its around the range of 250K-275K. However, I am being very modest in my guess and can be wrong.



Our current strength is ~400k regulars. With all the units in Pipeline coming in active duty we will stand at somewhat 500k.

Active Reserve will be boosted almost double to it's strength.

BGB is slated to increase to a 110~20k from current 80k.

More active Ansar Battalions will be raised. The plan is to raise 68-70 Battalions. One battalion per district.

Coast Gurd will see massive boost. 20k planned.

@BDforever @bd_4_ever @Zarvan



Zarvan said:


> The way you are increasing your forces gives the message you consider India a hostile neighbor no matter How much Hasina is close to India. Because Bangladesh area wise is a small country but having 450000 of Army is a signal to India and not Myanmar because your 90 % of border is with India and increasing Border Guards and Coast guards is another signal. I really hope you start focusing on your Air Force now and I mean you need a massive increase.



It's reality that if a party like BNP tries to increase our defense strength,it will face a stip opposition from outside powers like our neighbor, USA etc. & also from inside the country.

But when it's done by the likes of BAL & Hasina, we can do it without much hassle under the perceived cloak of 'friendly '. See the equation. 

"You want to leave in peace? Prepare for war."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud

*Possible purchase list for the year 2017 for Army..............




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

BDforever said:


> yes, not just BGB but also forces like Coast Guard


As far as I know, two more divisions are being added to the BGB, about 20,000 troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandh brandi

Khan saheb said:


> Nope, no government( either BNP or BAL) will not say a single syllable in case of a war between the two. The taking sides is just absurd & self destructive & both the parties knows it.
> 
> In case anyone haven't noticed, it will be a major breech of our constitution & our long standing foreign policy of non alignment & neutrality in internationally polarising matters.
> 
> Anyway this discussion is offtopic in this thread, so I will refrain from further replies.
> 
> @Samurai_assassin @monitor


I said "yelling" support. Just to spite the pakis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandh brandi

IDK. I myself believe in small but extensivey trained and funded military + citizen's defensive backbone like Switzerland or Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Khan saheb said:


> Considering our threat perception, our deployment during hostalities will be near home pretty much.
> So a moderate number of tactical transport aircraft's will be acquired. Most of the investment will be medium & heavy lift helicopters.
> 
> 
> 
> Our current strength is ~400k regulars. With all the units in Pipeline coming in active duty we will stand at somewhat 500k.
> 
> Active Reserve will be boosted almost double to it's strength.
> 
> BGB is slated to increase to a 110~20k from current 80k.
> 
> More active Ansar Battalions will be raised. The plan is to raise 68-70 Battalions. One battalion per district.
> 
> Coast Gurd will see massive boost. 20k planned.
> 
> @BDforever @bd_4_ever @Zarvan
> 
> 
> 
> It's reality that if a party like BNP tries to increase our defense strength,it will face a stip opposition from outside powers like our neighbor, USA etc. & also from inside the country.
> 
> But when it's done by the likes of BAL & Hasina, we can do it without much hassle under the perceived cloak of 'friendly '. See the equation.
> 
> "You want to leave in peace? Prepare for war."



you know the diferrences between Air Cavalry with Para ?


----------



## Arthur

Sybaris Caeser said:


> IDK. I myself believe in small but extensivey trained and funded military + citizen's defensive backbone like Switzerland or Israel.


A 500k strong army, trained to top notch equipped to the top notch, can defeat any invader up to a misadventure.

I really hope our military top brass concentrate & emphasis on high quality training & equipment.

But also as a matter of fact training of our military has certainly improved many folds comparing that of the last decade.



madokafc said:


> you know the diferrences between Air Cavalry with Para ?


Yes madam, I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

to have so many para formations with little transport assets, how your Armed forces transport unit managed to do their rotation between training, maintenance and other duty like dropping logistics and became part of HDR teams formation? how much your para battalion getting paradrop assault training trough real jumps training per year? 

well rigorous training will stressed up much of your transport assets into such level....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

madokafc said:


> to have so many para formations with little transport assets, how your Armed forces transport unit managed to do their rotation between training, maintenance and other duty like dropping logistics and became part of HDR teams formation? how much your para battalion getting paradrop assault training trough real jumps training per year?
> 
> well rigorous training will stressed up much of your transport assets into such level....


I have to ask around a bit for the numbers of drops the have to do to maintain the "para" standard. But numerous training sessions are being carried out every year. Also C 130 's from USAF also takes part in joint training sessions every year. There is some videos posted of those in this thread, you can check them out.

As you have noticed that our current tactical lifters are nowhere close to our actual needs, atleast one C130 is standby all the time, one in deployment, one in maintainance. Also An 32 & Turbolet 410 fleet is ready any moment for training sessions. When I was in the area it was almost every other day I would be seeing a training flight & jumps. The rotation is pretty intense & regular.

our current fleet :
*3 C130
*3 AN 32
* 4 Turbolet 410E

On order -

*3 Cn 235
*4 C130 through EDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army Special Force






Bangladesh Army Aviation Mi-171sh





Bangladesh Army Paratrooper





Bangladesh Army Tank and APC






Bangladesh Army Nora B-52 firing





Bangladesh Army MBRL





Bangladesh Army Sniper

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> I have to ask around a bit for the numbers of drops the have to do to maintain the "para" standard. But numerous training sessions are being carried out every year. Also C 130 's from USAF also takes part in joint training sessions every year. There is some videos posted of those in this thread, you can check them out.
> 
> As you have noticed that our current tactical lifters are nowhere close to our actual needs, atleast one C130 is standby all the time, one in deployment, one in maintainance. Also An 32 & Turbolet 410 fleet is ready any moment for training sessions. When I was in the area it was almost every other day I would be seeing a training flight & jumps. The rotation is pretty intense & regular.
> 
> our current fleet :
> *3 C130
> *3 AN 32
> * 4 Turbolet 410E
> 
> On order -
> 
> *3 Cn 235
> *4 C130 through EDA.


4th c-130 in UN mission yeah?


----------



## Nike

Khan saheb said:


> I have to ask around a bit for the numbers of drops the have to do to maintain the "para" standard. But numerous training sessions are being carried out every year. Also C 130 's from USAF also takes part in joint training sessions every year. There is some videos posted of those in this thread, you can check them out.
> 
> As you have noticed that our current tactical lifters are nowhere close to our actual needs, atleast one C130 is standby all the time, one in deployment, one in maintainance. Also An 32 & Turbolet 410 fleet is ready any moment for training sessions. When I was in the area it was almost every other day I would be seeing a training flight & jumps. The rotation is pretty intense & regular.
> 
> our current fleet :
> *3 C130
> *3 AN 32
> * 4 Turbolet 410E
> 
> On order -
> 
> *3 Cn 235
> *4 C130 through EDA.



hmm the number of dropping exercise per year to maintain the skills and proficiency among para units is vary from country to country. In my country, the number will vary between units as example, Kopassus pathfinder will occassionaly to do training jumps at least once per month.... meanwhile regular Para units like 17th Brigade will do massive jumping twice a year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> 4th c-130 in UN mission yeah?



No, we have only three. One serves UN duty in rotation. It isn't a permanent deployment.



madokafc said:


> hmm the number of dropping exercise per year to maintain the skills and proficiency among para units is vary from country to country. In my country, the number will vary between units as example, Kopassus pathfinder will occassionaly to do training jumps at least once per month.... meanwhile regular Para units like 17th Brigade will do massive jumping twice a year



The basic para training consists of total 9 jumps in three weeks, 1 nighttime, 8 daytime jumps. After successful compilation of 9 jymps one aarchives the 'Eagle'.

I suppose regular para units does two major training session every year. One indepedantly, one joint session with the USAF. Special units of course has to undertake more jumps & training sessions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kandari-Hushiyaar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

maroofz2000 said:


> Really impressed by the new look of ISSB, Reminds me of EARLY 1976, in my late teens,and the tin shed barracks where we were accommodated for the FINAL series of selection tests for 4 days+ nights WHERE WE had to undergo a series of physical,mental, psychological,written and team leadership qualities.
> 
> *THE RAGRA* we received upon reaching BMA, and the sewerage gutters we were made to crawl through,seems to have disappeared totally. We never saw a computer,ever in BMA, NOW A MAJESTIC COMPLEX.
> 
> Incidentally, upon being commissioned as an officer, my Brigade HQ, (ALSO IN A TIN SHED) was right opposite the the then ISSB.TIN SHEDS ..THOSE WERE THE DAYS MY FRIENDS



Still exists at PMA;






Police commandos ;



















And even at Cadet colleges in Pak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

news: BD army is on the process of purchasing amphibious assault tank since only ZTD05 light tank is available tank in such category, we might see this chinese tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> news: BD army is on the process of purchasing amphibious assault tank since only ZTD05 light tank is available tank in such category, we might see this chinese tank



Very timely. I wonder what happened to the plans for replacing types like 074A Yuhai Class...

This one is LCT BS Jahangir






Locally built 'Shakti Shanchar' cannot be a direct replacement LCU...it's not a sea-going craft...maybe coastal.






Meanwhile Garden Reach in Kolkata is also building what the Indian Navy calls eight LCU MK IV's (fifth one commissioned just recently). Images below (looks like there is provision for a fast interceptor boat launch ramp in the rear (or is it an on-boarding ramp for amphibious tanks?),

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> news: BD army is on the process of purchasing amphibious assault tank since only ZTD05 light tank is available tank in such category, we might see this chinese tank


Going to the newly established Division in Patuakhali, I suspect. Also Chittagong & Ramu Division can utilities a few too, will be good addition to their capabilities.



Bilal9 said:


> 074A Yuhai Class...
> 
> This one is LCT BS Jahangir


If KSY/DEW builds something even in the same class/design, it would be great.



Bilal9 said:


> Locally built 'Shakti Shanchar' cannot be a direct replacement LCU...it's not a sea-going craft...maybe coastal.


It can't be a direct replacement, I agree with you. Coastal environment will be challenging enough for the design type. Ro Ro types are unsuitable for sea faring.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

I think we should get ToT for building the successor to the Yuhai class (Type 074), which is the

Type 072A





Other variants of the Type 072 and 073 Yunshu/Yuting-classes etc.









This one is the latest LST, the 073A, has a helideck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

It is all very well having such seagoing vessels that can transport large amounts of man and machinery. Can someone enlighten me of the practical utilisation of such crafts in the BD scenario currently or the the short to medium term.

In my view we need to ensure we have the capacity to move assets within BD first thus the local development of inshore LCUs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

mb444 said:


> It is all very well having such seagoing vessels that can transport large amounts of man and machinery. Can someone enlighten me of the practical utilisation of such crafts in the BD scenario currently or the the short to medium term.
> 
> In my view we need to ensure we have the capacity to move assets within BD first thus the local development of inshore LCUs



Let's say you have assets in Khulna/Jessore/Mongla and you need to move them to CXB. 

How would you do it efficiently? Very likely scenario....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Bilal9 said:


> Let's say you have assets in Khulna/Jessore/Mongla and you need to move them to CXB.
> 
> How would you do it efficiently? Very likely scenario....




Could the LCUs currently manufactured not be able to do this. I mean whilst I understand that they are not seagoing vessels.... pardon my ignorance I thought that referred to deep sea rather than near shore.

However if they can not I see your point.


----------



## Bilal9

mb444 said:


> Could the LCUs currently manufactured not be able to do this. I mean whilst I understand that they are not seagoing vessels.... pardon my ignorance I thought that referred to deep sea rather than near shore.
> 
> However if they can not I see your point.



Exactly, Shakti Shanchar type (with drop-ramp in the bow) are not even built for traversing rather calm littoral sea, forget deep seas in Bay of Bengal where sea-state 7 or 8 aren't uncommon. They are strictly inshore vessels, as mentioned already.

I don't see Shakti Shanchar doing well in sea-state 7 situations like this,





The army had also looked at smaller options and had local marine designers submit some of their concepts...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud

BDforever said:


> news: BD army is on the process of purchasing amphibious assault tank since only ZTD05 light tank is available tank in such category, we might see this chinese tank


Sprut-SDM1, My choice......................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

By the way upcoming Indonesian and Turkish Light Tank can be great choice for Bangladesh also. I think Bangladesh should become partner in that project

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## masud

Zarvan said:


> By the way upcoming Indonesian and Turkish Light Tank can be great choice for Bangladesh also. I think Bangladesh should become partner in that project


details plz..............link.


----------



## Zarvan

masud said:


> details plz..............link.


*Indo Defence 2016: Modern Medium Weight Tank breaks cover*
*Christopher F Foss, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's International Defence Review
01 November 2016






Scale model of the MMWT. The vehicle is designed to operate in environments that are inaccessible to larger MBTs. Source: IHS/Patrick Allen

Indonesia's PT Pindad and FNSS Savunma Sistemleri of Turkey have revealed details of the Modern Medium Weight Tank (MMWT) that the companies are partnering to develop.

Under the terms of this joint development programme, which started two years ago, two prototypes are being built, one in Indonesia and the other in Turkey, both of which are scheduled to be completed sometime in 2017. There will be one additional hull that will be used for ballistic and mine protection trials.

The main role of the MMWT will be to engage light and medium armoured fighting vehicles (AFVs) such as reconnaissance platforms, infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs), armoured personnel carriers (APCs) and combat support vehicles, rather than tackling heavier, well-armed MBTs.





An artist's impression of the MMWT, which is being developed to meet the operational requirements of Indonesia. (FNSS)

The MMWT is also slated for use in the direct-fire support role, operating in conjunction with mounted and dismounted infantry in a similar manner to that carried out by MBTs in Afghanistan and Iraq. For many tactical situations the infantry support role is expected to be the primary duty of the MMWT.

The layout of the MMWT is conventional with the driver to the front, turret in the centre and diesel powerpack at the rear. The hull is of all welded steel armour with an additional modular passive composite armour, and underbelly mine protection package.

Following a competition, the Belgian CMI Defence CT-CV two-person turret was selected as this has been fully developed and tested on a wide range of platforms, tracked and wheeled.

This turret is armed with a 105 mm rifled tank gun fitted with a thermal sleeve, fume extractor, muzzle brake and muzzle reference system, which enables the gunner to bore sight the 105 mm gun without leaving the vehicle. Mounted coaxial with the 105 mm gun is a 7.62 mm machine gun (MG).

The 105 mm gun is fed by a bustle-mounted automatic loader and can fire standard ammunition, including armour-piercing fin-stabilised discarding sabot (APFSDS), high explosive (HE), high-explosive anti-tank (HEAT), and high-explosive squash head (HESH), with the latter being highly effective when used in the bunker busting role.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options **ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(364 of 846 words)
http://www.janes.com/article/65094/indo-defence-2016-modern-medium-weight-tank-breaks-cover

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

masud said:


> Sprut-SDM1, My choice......................


its slow mobility in the water is a concern

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Medium Weight Tank from FNSS and PT Pindad*
04/11/2016 by EDR


_By Paolo Valpolini_

At Indo Defense 2016, which opened on 2 November at Jakarta, Indonesia, FNSS of Turkey and PT Pindad of Indonesia unveiled their Modern Medium Weight Tank (MMWT) project. The programme was initiated in 2014 by the two companies, which will both retain intellectual property rights and be co-prime. Although the actual combat weight has not been declared, the lack of indication on the diesel powerpack output does not allow to obtain it the companies declaring a 20 hp/t power-to-weight ratio (depending on armour configuration), the battle tank seems tailored to Asian scenarios mobility requirements. The chassis is fitted with six roadwheeels with torsion bars, with rear sprocket and front idler; an auxiliary power unit allows to shut down the engine when the tank operates stationary, reloading batteries and saving on fuel, two fuel tanks ensuring a 450 km endurance. An advanced battery monitoring system ensures power consumption optimisation when operating in silent watch mode. The chassis is 6.952 metres long and 3.36 metres wide, height to the top of turret being 2.456 metres.





It can reach a maximum speed of 70 km/h, overcome a 60% gradient and a 30% side slope, cross a 2 metres wide trench, ford a river 1.2 metres deep without preparation, and pass over a 0.9 metres high obstacle. No detailed information is available on protection levels, but the MMTW has a basic ballistic hull to which add-on armour is fitted, thus a number of options will be made available to customers. The same applies to underbelly mine protection, ground clearance being 0.4 metres. As for firepower, the tank is fitted with CMI the CT-CV 105HP two-man turret with autoloader, which reduces the crew to three soldiers. The turret is armed with the Cockerill 105 mm L51 high pressure gun that allows to use all standard NATO ammunition in that calibre, as well as the Falarick 105 antitank missile. A commander’s panoramic periscope is available for hunter-killer operations. FNSS and PT Pindad are proposing their new tank for operations such as rear area security against light mobile or air-landed forces, counter penetration roles, delaying operations, combat reconnaissance, screening operations, light armour or soft-skinned vehicle convoys escort, and deep penetration in enemy’s rear areas. A scale model was exhibited at Indo Defense, the first prototype of the MMWT being currently in production.

http://www.edrmagazine.eu/medium-weight-tank-from-fnss-and-pt-pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> *Medium Weight Tank from FNSS and PT Pindad*
> 04/11/2016 by EDR
> 
> 
> _By Paolo Valpolini_
> 
> At Indo Defense 2016, which opened on 2 November at Jakarta, Indonesia, FNSS of Turkey and PT Pindad of Indonesia unveiled their Modern Medium Weight Tank (MMWT) project. The programme was initiated in 2014 by the two companies, which will both retain intellectual property rights and be co-prime. Although the actual combat weight has not been declared, the lack of indication on the diesel powerpack output does not allow to obtain it the companies declaring a 20 hp/t power-to-weight ratio (depending on armour configuration), the battle tank seems tailored to Asian scenarios mobility requirements. The chassis is fitted with six roadwheeels with torsion bars, with rear sprocket and front idler; an auxiliary power unit allows to shut down the engine when the tank operates stationary, reloading batteries and saving on fuel, two fuel tanks ensuring a 450 km endurance. An advanced battery monitoring system ensures power consumption optimisation when operating in silent watch mode. The chassis is 6.952 metres long and 3.36 metres wide, height to the top of turret being 2.456 metres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can reach a maximum speed of 70 km/h, overcome a 60% gradient and a 30% side slope, cross a 2 metres wide trench, ford a river 1.2 metres deep without preparation, and pass over a 0.9 metres high obstacle. No detailed information is available on protection levels, but the MMTW has a basic ballistic hull to which add-on armour is fitted, thus a number of options will be made available to customers. The same applies to underbelly mine protection, ground clearance being 0.4 metres. As for firepower, the tank is fitted with CMI the CT-CV 105HP two-man turret with autoloader, which reduces the crew to three soldiers. The turret is armed with the Cockerill 105 mm L51 high pressure gun that allows to use all standard NATO ammunition in that calibre, as well as the Falarick 105 antitank missile. A commander’s panoramic periscope is available for hunter-killer operations. FNSS and PT Pindad are proposing their new tank for operations such as rear area security against light mobile or air-landed forces, counter penetration roles, delaying operations, combat reconnaissance, screening operations, light armour or soft-skinned vehicle convoys escort, and deep penetration in enemy’s rear areas. A scale model was exhibited at Indo Defense, the first prototype of the MMWT being currently in production.
> 
> http://www.edrmagazine.eu/medium-weight-tank-from-fnss-and-pt-pindad


but it does not have amphibious capability which BD is looking for


----------



## Arthur

masud said:


> Sprut-SDM1, My choice......................





BDforever said:


> its slow mobility in the water is a concern


It's armour is so thin, you can call it tissue paper of armours. Can't withstand anything more than a 12.7 mm(even that's in the front arc,7.62mm overall) .It's literally an apc with a tank gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud

Khan saheb said:


> It's armour is so thin, you can call it tissue paper of armours. Can't withstand anything more than a 12.7 mm(even that's only in the front arc,7.62mm overall) .It's literally a apc with a tank gun.
> 
> BIG NO.


..................your choice plz.


----------



## bluesky

Zarvan said:


> Following a competition, the Belgian CMI Defence CT-CV two-person turret was selected as this has been fully developed and tested on a wide range of platforms, tracked and wheeled.


Can we assume that Belgian technology and know how have been used when the MMTW was designed and built in Indonesia?


----------



## ~Phoenix~

@madokafc Our military is defence based,so I don't we'll purchase equipment for a full scale invasion anytime soon.






Spoiler :
The para-commandos you would see tommorow.Maybe I'm time travelling

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandh brandi

~Phoenix~ said:


> @madokafc Our military is defence based,so I don't we'll purchase equipment for a full scale invasion anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler :
> The para-commandos you would see tommorow.Maybe I'm time travelling
> View attachment 360380


Ki naam re bhai, শাহরিয়ার সনেট ২ xD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army Paratrooper

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

bigbossman said:


> Bangladesh Army Paratrooper



These guys (BA para commandos) jump with US Marines every year in a joint exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Some images from today's parade.






MBT-2000 or VT-1A "Al-Khalid" Main Battle Tank.






A Type-69 mk2 with an ARV in the background.






BTR-80 Armored Personnel Carrier.






FM-90 SHORAD Air Defence System.






Type-79A Ribbon Bridge on Tiema XC-2200




Photo Credit - Shadman Al Samee

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TopCat

Watched todays parade. Our military is fcking weak, lacks hardware which can even put up some resistance.


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> Some images from today's parade.
> 
> View attachment 360741
> 
> MBT-2000 or VT-1A "Al-Khalid" Main Battle Tank.
> 
> 
> View attachment 360742
> 
> A Type-69 mk2 with an ARV in the background.
> 
> 
> View attachment 360743
> 
> BTR-80 Armored Personnel Carrier.
> 
> 
> View attachment 360744
> 
> FM-90 SHORAD Air Defence System.
> 
> 
> View attachment 360745
> 
> Type-79A Ribbon Bridge on Tiema XC-2200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Credit - Shadman Al Samee


Didn't show off the modified tanks?



TopCat said:


> Watched todays parade. Our military is fcking weak, lacks hardware which can even put up some resistance.


Pay your taxes well. Then we will have nothing to complain about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

TopCat said:


> Watched todays parade. Our military is fcking weak, lacks hardware which can even put up some resistance.



Really? Can you be a bit more specific?


----------



## bluesky

Weak or strong, it is not necessary to bring out and show off all the weapons in a parade since the country is not at war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

~Phoenix~ said:


> Some images from today's parade.
> 
> View attachment 360741
> 
> MBT-2000 or VT-1A "Al-Khalid" Main Battle Tank.
> 
> 
> View attachment 360742
> 
> A Type-69 mk2 with an ARV in the background.
> 
> 
> View attachment 360743
> 
> BTR-80 Armored Personnel Carrier.
> 
> 
> View attachment 360744
> 
> FM-90 SHORAD Air Defence System.
> 
> 
> View attachment 360745
> 
> Type-79A Ribbon Bridge on Tiema XC-2200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Credit - Shadman Al Samee



That is not the Al Khalid.. That's an export version... VT1A.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That is not the Al Khalid.. That's an export version... VT1A.



But both are the same.VT-1A is MBT-2000 with different names.
Its like comparing someone from UK with someone from France.Both are humans,but different nationalities.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

~Phoenix~ said:


> But both are the same.VT-1A is MBT-2000 with different names.
> Its like comparing someone from UK with someone from France.Both are humans,but different nationalities.



The outside is similar (with some changes like RCS,APS and ERA) but inside apart from maybe the engine nothing is similar).,,


MBT is the higher end version while VT1A is the low tech variant ... 

AK is only marketed by Pak and is rather expensive (and uses Pak and European systems ) while the other two are marketed by joint Sino Pak teams ... Because it was designed by HIT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kandari-Hushiyaar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kandari-Hushiyaar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## syed1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The outside is similar (with some changes like RCS,APS and ERA) but inside apart from maybe the engine nothing is similar).,,
> 
> 
> MBT is the higher end version while VT1A is the low tech variant ...
> 
> AK is only marketed by Pak and is rather expensive (and uses Pak and European systems ) while the other two are marketed by joint Sino Pak teams ... Because it was designed by HIT.




I don't know about our specs,but theres someone out there who can fill with the details.




© ISPR

"Main Battle Tank 2000" is written in Bengali in the first one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

~Phoenix~ said:


> I don't know about our specs,but theres someone out there who can fill with the details.
> View attachment 362781
> 
> © ISPR
> 
> "Main Battle Tank 2000" is written in Bengali in the first one.



This is the med tech export version with Chinese systems.


----------



## bluesky




----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh Army Para-Troopers preparing for HALO/HAHO Para-Jump without Night Vision Goggles at night. Image credits: BD Defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Two female officers of Bangladesh Air Force were commissioned as combat pilots at BAF Base Bir Sreshto Matiur Rahman in Jessore.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Two female officers of Bangladesh Air Force were commissioned as combat pilots at BAF Base Bir Sreshto Matiur Rahman in Jessore.


Combat pilots flying helicopters? :o


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Is this for real

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 364181
> 
> 
> Is this for real


yes, why ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> yes, why ?



That's a badly made panjabi turban (do Bengalis wear turbans)..




And too colourful... Also what flag is that?

And which service does he belong to?


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That's a badly made panjabi turban (do Bengalis wear turbans)..
> View attachment 364206
> 
> And too colourful... Also what flag is that?
> 
> And which service does he belong to?


The turban? Yeah I agree
That's the flag of their cavalry I believe...
Belongs to the army. You can see the logo of swords

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohammed Khaled said:


> The turban? Yeah I agree
> That's the flag of their cavalry I believe...
> Belongs to the army. You can see the logo of swords


Do Bengalis wear turbans though ?


----------



## TopCat

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Do Bengalis wear turbans though ?



This is a historical dress dating back to the tradition of British Indian Army and a ceremonial dress to show the heritage. Whats the issue here? 
No we don't wear this kind of dress except for the groom in the wedding.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TopCat said:


> This is a historical dress dating back to the tradition of British Indian Army and a ceremonial dress to show the heritage. Whats the issue here?
> No we don't wear this kind of dress except for the groom in the wedding.



No actually British troops wore their indigenous head gear.. The Sikhs wore their own . The Panjabi Muslims wore Pug (as above).. The Pashtuns wore patkay,Baluch wore Dashtar etc..

So seeing Bangladeshi soldier wear a Panjabi musalman pug is rather weird ..lol


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That's a badly made panjabi turban (do Bengalis wear turbans)..
> View attachment 364206
> 
> And too colourful... Also what flag is that?
> 
> And which service does he belong to?


The turban? Yeah I agree
That's the flag of their cavalry I believe...
Belongs to the army. You can see the logo of swords


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Do Bengalis wear turbans though ?



Special occasions like weddings.
And no we don't wear turbans as huge as y'all. That's he difference.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TopCat said:


> This is a historical dress dating back to the tradition of British Indian Army and a ceremonial dress to show the heritage. Whats the issue here?
> No we don't wear this kind of dress except for the groom in the wedding.


And since Bangladesh army formed out of Pakistan army .. Despite you guys wearing Pakistani turban styles... I'd thought yours would be similar to Pak presidential guards.. Below is a Cavalry Honor guard;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And since Bangladesh army formed out of Pakistan army .. Despite you guys wearing Pakistani turban styles... I'd thought yours would be similar to Pak presidential guards.. Below is a Cavalry Honor guard;
> 
> 
> View attachment 364243
> View attachment 364244
> View attachment 364245
> View attachment 364246
> View attachment 364247
> View attachment 364248


Quite a lot has changed. Things that were similar changed years back. Like police uniform... the army uniform etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No actually British troops wore their indigenous head gear.. The Sikhs wore their own . The Panjabi Muslims wore Pug (as above).. The Pashtuns wore patkay,Baluch wore Dashtar etc..
> 
> So seeing Bangladeshi soldier wear a Panjabi musalman pug is rather weird ..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No actually British troops wore their indigenous head gear.. The Sikhs wore their own . The Panjabi Muslims wore Pug (as above).. The Pashtuns wore patkay,Baluch wore Dashtar etc..
> 
> So seeing Bangladeshi soldier wear a Panjabi musalman pug is rather weird ..lol



Wearing Pugrees in the army by various North Indian tribes (including Pashtuns, Punjabis) was started by the British that has been continued by various Armies in the subcontinent including that of Bangladesh. Pakistan Army did not itself '_donate_' Pugree tradition to Bangladesh army divisions. I don't know where you got that impression.

The Pakistani Army Pugree dress was inherited from British Army practice of it starting around the time of Sepoy Mutiny onward (1857 to present). That said - modern armies in the subcontinent should give up wearing this sort of thing as this tradition is one of subservience, as demonstrated in our History. 1857 was so long ago.

Decorative headgear was a tradition that derived from the British Army (and other European Army) traditions of wearing Western European types of headgear during dress-marches on special occasions like victory day. The British Army officers themselves wore Pugrees (Skinner's Horse, Bengal Cavalry etc.) so they could command the 'natives' more easily. The fact that a few Brit men controlled entire companies of Indians is shameful in itself.

It is a period that only demonstrates what went wrong with Indian history in general - Indians willingly serving the interest of foreigners (Brits) in lap-dog manner and there are now re-enactments in Great Britain by nationalist Brits on how 'glorious' the Raj was. The less said the better.

In any case this is OT here- let's open a separate thread for discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> Wearing Pugrees in the army by various North Indian tribes (including Pashtuns, Punjabis) was started by the British that has been continued by various Armies in the subcontinent including that of Bangladesh. Pakistan Army did not itself '_donate_' Pugree tradition to Bangladesh army divisions. I don't know where you got that impression.


It actually did considering there existed no bengali regiments or corps during that time ... As bangalis like other central and South Indians were never recruited by the British army... So yea the traditions that Bangladeshi army today follow come from Pak Army regiments .. Each of which had/has its own... Even the pagree this Bangladeshi fellow is wearing is actually a Panjabi Musalman soldiers turban ;







Bangladeshi soldier





A few Turban styles according to race/region worn by British troops from the subcontinent















Unless you think bangalis actually wore Panjabi pagrees during old times.. When they weren't even part of the British army.




> The Pakistani Army Pugree dress was inherited from British Army practice of it starting around the time of Sepoy Mutiny onward (1857 to present). That said - modern armies in the subcontinent should give up wearing this sort of thing as this tradition is one of subservience, as demonstrated in our History. 1857 was so long ago.



Nonsense .. Turbans have always been part of our culture...

Here is a pic of Mir Mahmud II Khan of Kalate State and his soldiers testing a machine gun;







A Major of the State of Bhawalpur Army wearing their native cap







The British army only accommodated their cultural traditions.




> Decorative headgear was a tradition that derived from the British Army (and other European Army) traditions of wearing Western European types of headgear during dress-marches on special occasions like victory day. The British Army officers themselves wore Pugrees (Skinner's Horse, Bengal Cavalry etc.) so they could command the 'natives' more easily. The fact that a few Brit men controlled entire companies of Indians is shameful in itself.




The Europeans never wore turbans rather helmets ...


The British officers of British Indian army adopted the traditions of their regiments .. A British officer of a Panjabi musalman regiment would wear the PM turban and hence forth..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*







127th Baluch Light Infantry – Lance Naik Wazeer Khan (a Baloch from Rind tribe)*
*






l to r: Baluchi soldier from the Rind tribe, 27th Regiment, circa 1865; soldiers of the Baluch 26th Regiment, 1897.








127th Queen Mary's Own Baluch Light Infantry (10 Baloch). Watercolour by AC Lovett, c. 1910.





37th Lancers (Baluch Horse) (left). Watercolour by Major AC Lovett, 1910.







Subedar Major Mir Kambir Khan Rind Baloch was a prominent Baloch officer in the Indian Army. His painting adorns the official history book of 24th Baluch ...



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It actually did considering there existed no bengali regiments or corps during that time ... As bangalis like other central and South Indians were never recruited by the British army... So yea the traditions that Bangladeshi army today follow come from Pak Army regiments .. Each of which had/has its own... Even the pagree this Bangladeshi fellow is wearing is actually a Panjabi Musalman soldiers turban ;
> 
> View attachment 364334
> 
> 
> Bangladeshi soldier
> View attachment 364335
> 
> 
> A few Turban styles according to race/region worn by British troops from the subcontinent
> View attachment 364338
> 
> 
> View attachment 364340
> View attachment 364341
> View attachment 364342
> 
> Unless you think bangalis actually wore Panjabi pagrees during old times.. When they weren't even part of the British army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense .. Turbans have always been part of our culture...
> 
> Here is a pic of Mir Mahmud II Khan of Kalate State and his soldiers testing a machine gun;
> 
> View attachment 364336
> 
> 
> 
> A Major of the State of Bhawalpur Army wearing their native cap
> 
> View attachment 364337
> 
> 
> 
> The British army only accommodated their cultural traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Europeans never wore turbans rather helmets ...
> 
> 
> The British officers of British Indian army adopted the traditions of their regiments .. A British officer of a Panjabi musalman regiment would wear the PM turban and hence forth..



I see that you have completely accepted the 'Martial Race' theory with turbans as part of the requisite headgear (pomp and circumstance). To me - these traditions are a vestige of the British Raj and are shameful reminder of our subservient past. We as a subcontinental entity did not have either the guts or the organizing capability of the Japanese to head off a couple of shiploads of British merchants.

I suggest you read more on the concept of the 'Martial Race' (which was a manipulative tool of the Brits) and not just accept it readily because it complements _some _people from the NorthWest region of the subcontinent.

"British general and scholar Lieutenant-General Sir George MacMunn (1869–1952) noted in his writings "It is only necessary for a feeling to arise that it is impious and disgraceful to serve the British, for the whole of our fabric to tumble like a house of cards without a shot being fired or a sword unsheathed".[6] To this end, it became British policy to recruit only from those tribes whom they classified as members of the 'martial races', and the practice became an integral part of the recruitment manuals for the Army in the British Raj. According to Jeffrey Greenhut, *"The Martial Race theory had an elegant symmetry. Indians who were intelligent and educated were defined as cowards, while those defined as brave were uneducated and backward**."*[7]

*The British regarded the 'martial races' as valiant and strong but also intellectually inferior*, lacking the initiative or leadership qualities to command large military formations.[8] They were also regarded as politically subservient or docile to authority.[9] For these reasons, the martial races theory did not lead to officers being recruited from them; recruitment was based on social class and loyalty to the British Raj.[10] One source calls this a "pseudo-ethnological" construction, which was popularized by Frederick Sleigh Roberts, and created serious deficiencies in troop levels during the World Wars, compelling them to recruit from 'non-martial races'.[11] Winston Churchill was reportedly concerned that the theory was abandoned during the war and wrote to the Commander-in-Chief, India that he must, "rely as much as possible on the martial races".[12] After Indian Independence, the Indian Army abandoned this theory and recruitment took place without discrimination.[_citation needed_]

Critics of the theory state that the Indian rebellion of 1857 may have played a role in reinforcing the British belief in it. During this event the troops from the Bengal Native Infantry led by sepoy Mangal Pandey mutinied against the British. The Bengal troopers were recruits drawn from the martial stock of Bhumihars and Rajputs of Bihar and eastern Uttar Pradesh. However, the loyal Pashtuns, Punjabis, Gurkhas, Kumaoni/Kumaunis and Garhwalis did not join the mutiny, and fought on the side of the British Army. From then on, this theory was used to the hilt to accelerate recruitment from among these 'races', whilst discouraging enlistment of 'disloyal' troops and high-caste Hindus who had sided with the rebel army during the war.[13]

Some authors, such as Heather Streets, argue that the military authorities puffed up the images of the martial soldiers by writing regimental histories, and by extolling the kilted Scots, kukri-wielding Gurkhas and turbaned Sikhs in numerous paintings.[14] Richard Schultz, an American author, has claimed the martial race concept as a supposedly clever British effort to divide and rule the people of India for their own political ends.[15]"

*It is important to note that the Brits simply recruited the most uneducated and destitute from these martial races. These natives were hardly officer material, nor were the British looking for any from these ranks. They were looking for subservient order-bearers, not independent thinkers. Giving command of armies to natives was hardly what the Brits had planned.*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martial_race

To wit - this discussion is still OT, and I won't be responding to any more posts, no offense. Let's open separate thread if you want to discuss.... @waz and @WAJsal bhais can we move the previous few posts between @DESERT FIGHTER and myself to a new thread please? Many Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> I see that you have completely accepted the 'Martial Race' theory with turbans as part of the requisite headgear (pomp and circumstance). To me - these traditions are a vestige of the British Raj and are shameful reminder of our subservient past. We as a subcontinental entity did not have either the guts or the organizing capability of the Japanese to head off a couple of shiploads of British merchants.



Not really.. If you weren't so thick headed you would have understood to cruz of my post .. Which was regarding Bangladeshi army still following Pak army traditions .. For example wearing Pak turbans .. Worn by Panjab regiment troops..


As for gutts.. Well it was the battle of plassey which was the established the British in the region .. Lost due to Nawab Siraj ud daullahs stupidity... Happened in modern day Bangladesh I believe.





> I suggest you read more on the concept of the 'Martial Race' (which was a manipulative tool of the Brits) and not just accept it readily because it complements _some _people from the NorthWest region of the subcontinent.
> 
> "British general and scholar Lieutenant-General Sir George MacMunn (1869–1952) noted in his writings "It is only necessary for a feeling to arise that it is impious and disgraceful to serve the British, for the whole of our fabric to tumble like a house of cards without a shot being fired or a sword unsheathed".[6] To this end, it became British policy to recruit only from those tribes whom they classified as members of the 'martial races', and the practice became an integral part of the recruitment manuals for the Army in the British Raj. According to Jeffrey Greenhut, *"The Martial Race theory had an elegant symmetry. Indians who were intelligent and educated were defined as cowards, while those defined as brave were uneducated and backward**."*[7]



I don't know who this geofry guy is but is the so called martial races weren't "smart" .. I doubt they would have applied the same theory on their own European soldiers .. Namely the English and the Scots .. Whom were believed to be martial and warlike...

As for education and intelligence .. I doubt South Indians (with their breast taxes).. central Indians or Bengalis were humanity's last hope.. Considering how backward those regions were ... Unlike Modern Day Pak (Indian Panjab included),Nepal and even Rajhistan..


> *The British regarded the 'martial races' as valiant and strong but also intellectually inferior*, lacking the initiative or leadership qualities to command large military formations.[8] They were also regarded as politically subservient or docile to authority.[9] For these reasons, the martial races theory did not lead to officers being recruited from them; recruitment was based on social class and loyalty to the British Raj.[10] One source calls this a "pseudo-ethnological" construction, which was popularized by Frederick Sleigh Roberts, and created serious deficiencies in troop levels during the World Wars, compelling them to recruit from 'non-martial races'.[11] Winston Churchill was reportedly concerned that the theory was abandoned during the war and wrote to the Commander-in-Chief, India that he must, "rely as much as possible on the martial races".[12]


The British army museum actually boasts a large collection about each and every race down to tehsil and village level reports regarding the people of those regions .. Their attributes etc... And having read official British historians and books by British officers .. The above opinion is nothing but absolute rubish... 

And if loyality was the measure for being "martial race" than Baluch,Pashtun and even some Panjabi regions would have been the last on the list of the so called martial races .. Considering the resistance the British faced and kept facing till they went home in those regions ...

Il give you an example... I'm a Marri Baloch .. The British considered us a "Savages" (coz we hunted and resisted them,ambushing them on passes .. Attacking their garrison .. Despite the Quetty Treaty).. And yet we were called martial races and encouraged to join the British army (very few did)..




> After Indian Independence, the Indian Army abandoned this theory and recruitment took place without discrimination.[_citation needed_]



This is another lie.




> Some authors, such as Heather Streets, argue that the military authorities puffed up the images of the martial soldiers by writing regimental histories, and by extolling the kilted Scots, kukri-wielding Gurkhas and turbaned Sikhs in numerous paintings.[14] Richard Schultz, an American author, has claimed the martial race concept as a supposedly clever British effort to divide and rule the people of India for their own political ends.[15]"
> 
> *It is important to note that the Brits simply recruited the most uneducated and destitute from these martial races. These natives were hardly officer material, nor were the British looking for any from these ranks. They were looking for subservient order-bearers, not independent thinkers. Giving command of armies to natives was hardly what the Brits had planned.*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martial_race


This is also untrue ... Many Panjabi Muslims,Pashtuns actually sided with the rebels ... And were executed .. Sikhs however remained loyal because of a prophecy they believed that British were there to help them against the Mughals .. Who slaughtered their gurus... Aswell as some Panjabis who hated the Hindustani soldiers for fighting and helping the British occupy Panjab state...

And yet Panjabi Muslim and Pashtun regiments mutineed in Singapore and Mesopotamia when order to fight the Muslim Ottomans.. And even that didn't stop the recruitment of those groups !


----------



## Bilal9

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lost due to Nawab Siraj ud daullahs stupidity... Happened in modern day Bangladesh I believe.



Nawab Siraj Ud Dowlah was not Bengali and the battle of Palashi (Plassey) is situated in present day India (near Murshidabad).

Thik Hai Bhai - Bangladesh was backward region. Now that you got that off your chest, hope you're feeling better and vindicated.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Russia's successor to the BTR-80 is called the "*BUMERANG*", let's take a look (since we own more than a thousand of these BTR's):















This is a new-generation Russian armored personnel carrier, modeled after the US Stryker and other modern APC's. It was developed to replace the BTR-series APCs. The Bumerang was first publicly revealed in 2015. During the same year a handful of pre-production vehicles were delivered to the Russian Army. Full-scale production could begin in 2016. It is estimated that Russian Army has a requirement for around 2 000 Bumerang armored personnel carriers.

The Bumerang is a clean sheet design and is not based on any previous Russian APC designs. It actually resembles Western wheeled armored vehicles more than any BTR design. Design flaws of the previous Soviet and Russian APCs, such as rear-mounted engine, side exit and cramped crew compartment were fixed. Its layout is similar to that of Western design APC's.

The main drawback of Soviet-era APCs like BTR's was a rear-mounted engine. Troops had to leave the vehicle through the side doors, and were exposed to enemy fire. Bumerang has engine and transmission mounted in the middle and troop compartment is located at the rear.

It is believed that maximum level of all-round protection with add-on armor is against 14.5-mm armor-piercing rounds. Vehicle has a V-shaped hull and can survive mine blasts.

The Bumerang can be fitted with remotely-controlled turrets, armed with 30-mm cannons, coaxial 7.62-mm machine guns and 4 launchers with Kornet-M anti-tank guided missiles. There is also a version armed with a single 12.7-mm machine gun.

Vehicle is fully-amphibious and is propelled by two water-jets in the water.

Like its tracked counterpart Kurganets-25, the APC variant has the 12.7mm RWS and the IFV variant the _Epoch Almaty _remote turret. In a departure from previous BTR designs it features a front-mounted engine enabling troop ingress at the rear of the vehicle, in contrast to the more exposed side access seen in the BTR series.

Despite their scheduled appearance at the Victory Day parade, these platforms have yet to enter operational service. Only about a dozen of each variant are thought to currently exist, so they could represent pre-production examples for evaluation purposes. If the platforms are accepted, it remains to be seen what combination of platforms and variants will be ordered.

Also uncertain is Russia’s ability to finance and mass produce them within required timeframes, with President Putin’s 2012 intention of at least 2,300 new tanks by 2020 remaining ambitious. Instead, the continued procurement of interim vehicles such as the T-72B3 MBT and BTR-82 IFV may continue for some years to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It actually did considering there existed no bengali regiments or corps during that time ... As bangalis like other central and South Indians were never recruited by the British army... So yea the traditions that Bangladeshi army today follow come from Pak Army regiments .. Each of which had/has its own... Even the pagree this Bangladeshi fellow is wearing is actually a Panjabi Musalman soldiers turban ;
> 
> View attachment 364334
> 
> 
> Bangladeshi soldier
> View attachment 364335
> 
> 
> A few Turban styles according to race/region worn by British troops from the subcontinent
> View attachment 364338
> 
> 
> View attachment 364340
> View attachment 364341
> View attachment 364342
> 
> Unless you think bangalis actually wore Panjabi pagrees during old times.. When they weren't even part of the British army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense .. Turbans have always been part of our culture...
> 
> Here is a pic of Mir Mahmud II Khan of Kalate State and his soldiers testing a machine gun;
> 
> View attachment 364336
> 
> 
> 
> A Major of the State of Bhawalpur Army wearing their native cap
> 
> View attachment 364337
> 
> 
> 
> The British army only accommodated their cultural traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Europeans never wore turbans rather helmets ...
> 
> 
> The British officers of British Indian army adopted the traditions of their regiments .. A British officer of a Panjabi musalman regiment would wear the PM turban and hence forth..


Bruh Punjab regiment was formed during British times... and if British didn't recruit bengalis in the army how come MAG osmani become the first Indian subcontinent recruit who was given the rank of major in British army after his braver efforts in Burmese campaign?

And no bengalis were recruited post plassey and were easily identifiable by there physical appearance...
It was only after mutiny of 1857 that British doubted the loyalties of bengalis and started labeling them as non martial race and Pashtuns Punjabis as martial race as they were loyal to the British cause...
The same kind of discrimination was later carried on by Pakistan army. If you ask why Pakistan got divided... it's because of discrimination more than sheikh Mujib/ Bhutto/ Yahya or tikka

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bengal_Army



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It actually did considering there existed no bengali regiments or corps during that time ... As bangalis like other central and South Indians were never recruited by the British army... So yea the traditions that Bangladeshi army today follow come from Pak Army regiments .. Each of which had/has its own... Even the pagree this Bangladeshi fellow is wearing is actually a Panjabi Musalman soldiers turban ;
> 
> View attachment 364334
> 
> 
> Bangladeshi soldier
> View attachment 364335
> 
> 
> A few Turban styles according to race/region worn by British troops from the subcontinent
> View attachment 364338
> 
> 
> View attachment 364340
> View attachment 364341
> View attachment 364342
> 
> Unless you think bangalis actually wore Panjabi pagrees during old times.. When they weren't even part of the British army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense .. Turbans have always been part of our culture...
> 
> Here is a pic of Mir Mahmud II Khan of Kalate State and his soldiers testing a machine gun;
> 
> View attachment 364336
> 
> 
> 
> A Major of the State of Bhawalpur Army wearing their native cap
> 
> View attachment 364337
> 
> 
> 
> The British army only accommodated their cultural traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Europeans never wore turbans rather helmets ...
> 
> 
> The British officers of British Indian army adopted the traditions of their regiments .. A British officer of a Panjabi musalman regiment would wear the PM turban and hence forth..


Speaking of turbans...
Nawab of bengal whose defeat established east India company firmly and mir zafar his general are all depicted with turbans. I don't see how it's Pakistan exclusive thing?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BD_India_friend

I don't know why we keep coming to this forum to get insulted by pakistani pro-wahhabi headchopper of syrians. why we don't have our own forum like defence.bd? if we have some self respect then leave this forum its not for us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Nawab Siraj Ud Dowlah was not Bengali and the battle of Palashi (Plassey) is situated in present day India (near Murshidabad).
> 
> Thik Hai Bhai - Bangladesh was backward region. Now that you got that off your chest, hope you're feeling better and vindicated.


If he wasn't Bengali what was he then? Mughal? XD
Seriously I am curious.
Ps. Calcutta was part of bengal at that time...


----------



## syed1

Mohammed Khaled said:


> If he wasn't Bengali what was he then? Mughal? XD
> Seriously I am curious.
> Ps. Calcutta was part of bengal at that time...


Both Siraj and Mir Jafar were Iraqi arabs.Only the second wife of siraj was a local woman.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *
> View attachment 364343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 127th Baluch Light Infantry – Lance Naik Wazeer Khan (a Baloch from Rind tribe)
> 
> 
> View attachment 364344
> 
> 
> l to r: Baluchi soldier from the Rind tribe, 27th Regiment, circa 1865; soldiers of the Baluch 26th Regiment, 1897.
> 
> 
> View attachment 364345
> 
> 
> 
> 127th Queen Mary's Own Baluch Light Infantry (10 Baloch). Watercolour by AC Lovett, c. 1910.
> 
> View attachment 364346
> 
> 37th Lancers (Baluch Horse) (left). Watercolour by Major AC Lovett, 1910.
> 
> View attachment 364347
> 
> 
> 
> Subedar Major Mir Kambir Khan Rind Baloch was a prominent Baloch officer in the Indian Army. His painting adorns the official history book of 24th Baluch ...
> 
> 
> *





i don't see any similiarity between the turban style of that bangladeshi cavalryman and all the pictures you've posted. what a waste of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

syed1 said:


> Both Siraj and Mir Jafar were Iraqi arabs.Only the second wife of siraj was a local woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't see any similiarity between the turban style of that bangladeshi cavalryman and all the pictures you've posted. what a waste of time.


Considering sirajs physical appearance... his allegiance to Mughals who are from turkey mainly and his birth place... I don't think he is Iraqi. Need to read more to confirm your and mine claims


----------



## TopCat

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Considering sirajs physical appearance... his allegiance to Mughals who are from turkey mainly and his birth place... I don't think he is Iraqi. Need to read more to confirm your and mine claims



Siraj was persian.


----------



## Michael Corleone

TopCat said:


> Siraj was persian.


See the point... some say Persian some say Iraqis... people from those places are Shias and Mughal empire was Sunni empire... debunked.


----------



## Arthur




----------



## TopCat

Mohammed Khaled said:


> See the point... some say Persian some say Iraqis... people from those places are Shias and Mughal empire was Sunni empire... debunked.


Iraq was part of persia. There was no iraq then. Mogul was mix of shia and sunni. Jahangir wife Noorjahan was Shia from Afhgan persia. All her relatives who had prominent position was shia. Alibardi Shiraj grandfather was also related to Noorjahan as far as i remember.


----------



## Nabil365



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nabil365 said:


> View attachment 365288


Kamaz is Russian built isn't it... I see these everytime :3


----------



## Bilal9

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Kamaz is Russian built isn't it... I see these everytime :3



Yes Kamaz is a Russian heavy truck product. They built the Kama River Truck Plant in Tatar Socialist Republic of the USSR back in the late sixties. Actually they built a whole town around this plant, supplier companies, schools, apartments, hospitals. Typical Soviet central industrial planning back in the day.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Yes Kamaz is a Russian heavy truck product. They built the Kama River Truck Plant in Tatar Socialist Republic of the USSR back in the late sixties. Actually they built a whole town around this plant, supplier companies, schools, apartments, hospitals. Typical Soviet central industrial planning back in the day.


I can verify it's almost the same still in modern day democracies for ex: ukraine. 
Yuzhmash rocket factory which was undercover with Saturn appliances factory... Dnipro where I live currently. 
The rocket factory is currently operational making rockets for American firms


----------



## Gandh brandi

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I can verify it's almost the same still in modern day democracies for ex: ukraine.
> Yuzhmash rocket factory which was undercover with Saturn appliances factory... Dnipro where I live currently.
> The rocket factory is currently operational making rockets for American firms


Wow! You live in Ukraine. What's the situation there like?


----------



## Exiled_Soldier

No Cobra II, only Cobras.

Also BD was supposed to get Lazar BVT, what about them?


----------



## Arthur

Exiled_Soldier said:


> No Cobra II, only Cobras.
> 
> Also BD was supposed to get Lazar BVT, what about them?


More BOV M11, no Lazar for the time being.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Sybaris Caeser said:


> Wow! You live in Ukraine. What's the situation there like?


It's pretty chill over here... no war or anything... it's just the media bruh... if there was a war... my state is right next to Donetsk. Dnipro would have been on high alert but it isn't. Everyone is going to university and enjoying with friends on free time... can be difficult if you're one of the few dudes from Kuwait who have a Bangladeshi nationality because there isn't one Bangladeshi here other than me. at least in my state. 
It can get very lonely. And Ukrainians are good people... not racist in any way... sometimes you will be surprised to see black and white man sharing a cig and talking about life walking together. It's beautiful here... so are the women. Heard and seen some bad things... but then there are others who are religious and good moral women too... right now I am not pushing myself to be in any relationship lol. I first want to make some good friends.


----------



## syed1

*Army test-fires anti-aircraft missile*



The Test firing of Air Defence Missile FM-90 was held at Nidania Ad Firing Range in Cox's Bazar today.

The firing was conducted under the arrangement of Adhoc Air Defence Artillery Regiment. 

In the process of modernization, the incorporation of the missile in Bangladesh Army is a remarkable step, an Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) release said here.

Chief of Army Staff General Abu Belal Muhammad Shafiul Huq witnessed the firing as the chief guest. High military officials were also present at that time, reports BSS.

FM-90 is a sophisticated anti-aircraft weapon of present time which will further strengthen the Bangladesh Army's air defence system. Such missile has the capability to shoot down and destroy all sorts of aircraft, drone and cruise missile.

It is equally effective at day and night in adverse weather condition. This missile enhanced the capability of Army to a great extent specially in providing air defence protection to key installation of the state, the release added.

http://www.daily-sun.com/post/195833/Army-testfires-antiaircraft-missile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

syed1 said:


> *Army test-fires anti-aircraft missile*
> 
> 
> 
> The Test firing of Air Defence Missile FM-90 was held at Nidania Ad Firing Range in Cox's Bazar today.
> 
> The firing was conducted under the arrangement of Adhoc Air Defence Artillery Regiment.
> 
> In the process of modernization, the incorporation of the missile in Bangladesh Army is a remarkable step, an Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) release said here.
> 
> Chief of Army Staff General Abu Belal Muhammad Shafiul Huq witnessed the firing as the chief guest. High military officials were also present at that time, reports BSS.
> 
> FM-90 is a sophisticated anti-aircraft weapon of present time which will further strengthen the Bangladesh Army's air defence system. Such missile has the capability to shoot down and destroy all sorts of aircraft, drone and cruise missile.
> 
> It is equally effective at day and night in adverse weather condition. This missile enhanced the capability of Army to a great extent specially in providing air defence protection to key installation of the state, the release added.
> 
> http://www.daily-sun.com/post/195833/Army-testfires-antiaircraft-missile


i wanted to post this news about 5-6 hours ago, but could not find news link


----------



## Exiled_Soldier

Khan saheb said:


> More BOV M11, no Lazar for the time being.



May be their high price is an issue. Is BD getting BTR 82A? BD should consider something similar to BTR 3/4. A head should be given to auto anti tank missile carrier vehicles.


----------



## syed1

View attachment 365694

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

syed1 said:


> *Army test-fires anti-aircraft missile*
> 
> 
> 
> The Test firing of Air Defence Missile FM-90 was held at Nidania Ad Firing Range in Cox's Bazar today.
> 
> The firing was conducted under the arrangement of Adhoc Air Defence Artillery Regiment.
> 
> In the process of modernization, the incorporation of the missile in Bangladesh Army is a remarkable step, an Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) release said here.
> 
> Chief of Army Staff General Abu Belal Muhammad Shafiul Huq witnessed the firing as the chief guest. High military officials were also present at that time, reports BSS.
> 
> FM-90 is a sophisticated anti-aircraft weapon of present time which will further strengthen the Bangladesh Army's air defence system. Such missile has the capability to shoot down and destroy all sorts of aircraft, drone and cruise missile.
> 
> It is equally effective at day and night in adverse weather condition. This missile enhanced the capability of Army to a great extent specially in providing air defence protection to key installation of the state, the release added.
> 
> http://www.daily-sun.com/post/195833/Army-testfires-antiaircraft-missile


No matter how much missiles you incorporate it's never enough... more efficient solution is anti aircraft artillery as realized by US and the development and testing is already underway... plus they're wayyyyy cheaper


----------



## Arthur

Exiled_Soldier said:


> May be their high price is an issue. Is BD getting BTR 82A? BD should consider something similar to BTR 3/4. A head should be given to auto anti tank missile carrier vehicles.


Most probably discarded in favour of BTR 82A. BA has ordered 300 units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Armata apc is an improved and modern apc which doesn't have the drawbacks of btr lineup


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> It's pretty chill over here... no war or anything... it's just the media bruh... if there was a war... my state is right next to Donetsk. Dnipro would have been on high alert but it isn't. Everyone is going to university and enjoying with friends on free time... can be difficult if you're one of the few dudes from Kuwait who have a Bangladeshi nationality because there isn't one Bangladeshi here other than me. at least in my state.
> It can get very lonely. And Ukrainians are good people... not racist in any way... sometimes you will be surprised to see black and white man sharing a cig and talking about life walking together. It's beautiful here... so are the women. Heard and seen some bad things... but then there are others who are religious and good moral women too... right now I am not pushing myself to be in any relationship lol. I first want to make some good friends.



Have you tried Borscht yet? My ukrainian friend here in Canada, his mother makes really good borscht.

If you have some spare time, you should take some time to visit Odessa, you can see the USSR naval school where another good friend of mine dad studied...and he eventually became a respected captain in the soviet navy.

My uncle also went to Ukraine for advanced electronics training program for BEL in the 90s. Ukraine sure has a deep connection with me lol.


----------



## bluesky

http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2017/01/03/fm-90-missiles-army/

*FM-90 missiles join Bangladesh Army’s anti-air defence*

Abdul Aziz, Cox's Bazar
Published at 06:18 PM January 03, 2017



Test fire of an FM-90 missile as part of Bangladesh's growing military arsenalDhaka Tribune
*Bangladesh Army conducted a test firing of the FM-90 surface-to-air missile as the latest addition to its air defence on Tuesday morning at Inani Beach in Cox’s Bazar.*
The FM-90 surface-to-air missile is developed by China and popularly known with its HQ-7 designation.

The FM-90 missile has a range of 15km radius, and 25km radar and is capable of shooting down hostile aircrafts and cruise missiles. The missile is highly sophisticated and its performance is unaffected by adverse weather and light conditions.




The FM-90 has been an integral part of the Bangladesh Air Forces’ air defence *Bangladesh Air Force*

The missiles have a Mach 2.3 speed (750m/s). Each FM-90 unit consists of a search unit, 3 firing units, and a maintenance unit.

Bangladesh Army stated the missile has greatly augmented our country’s air defence system. The missile has been part of the arsenal of Bangladesh Air Force and Bangladesh Navy for some time now.

The missile is popular as a short-range anti-air weapon for its practical usage against anti-radar weapons and aircraft. It comes with anti-jamming capabilities (both active and passive),




An FM-90 convoy, rolling thunder *Bangladesh Air Force*

The test launch was conducted by the Adhoc Air Defence Artillery Regiment. Army Chief of Staff General Abu Belal Muhammad Shafiul Huq and other senior military staff supervised the launch.

The missile was approved for the army’s Short-Range Air Defence (SHORAD) system back in February 2016.



bluesky said:


> FM-90 missiles join Bangladesh *Army’s anti-air defence*



The pictures above show FM-90 SHORAD to have already been inducted by the BAF, and one part of the news say that it has also been procured by the BN. So, it seems that the same air defense system is being used by all the three military wings.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gandh brandi

Mohammed Khaled said:


> It's pretty chill over here... no war or anything... it's just the media bruh... if there was a war... my state is right next to Donetsk. Dnipro would have been on high alert but it isn't. Everyone is going to university and enjoying with friends on free time... can be difficult if you're one of the few dudes from Kuwait who have a Bangladeshi nationality because there isn't one Bangladeshi here other than me. at least in my state.
> It can get very lonely. And Ukrainians are good people... not racist in any way... sometimes you will be surprised to see black and white man sharing a cig and talking about life walking together. It's beautiful here... so are the women. Heard and seen some bad things... but then there are others who are religious and good moral women too... right now I am not pushing myself to be in any relationship lol. I first want to make some good friends.


People must really hate Russia there. Or since it's closer to the front line ethnic russian majority? I know Putin couldn't let the west use Savastopol but it was a dick move nonetheless. BTW what're doing there anyway? I thought for education, Poland's the better choice. Plus Poland and Estonia also has a large IT-based economy.


----------



## TopCat

Sybaris Caeser said:


> People must really hate Russia there. Or since it's closer to the front line ethnic russian majority? I know Putin couldn't let the west use Savastopol but it was a dick move nonetheless. BTW what're doing there anyway? I thought for education, Poland's the better choice. Plus Poland and Estonia also has a large IT-based economy.



Why poland or even Ukraine. If you like eastern europe then go to Russia.
Or better go to Germany if you dont mind learning Germans.
But I will always suggest USA is the best.


----------



## bd_4_ever

@Mohammed Khaled is pursuing medical studies IIRC.

Poland is quite good for technical studies if you wish to have an easy entry. Estonia has a good so called 'E-economy' but they recently got quite strict with BD students for obvious reasons.

If you need a real, challenging education in Europe - Germany, Switzerland and the Scandinavian countries are your best bet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Sybaris Caeser said:


> People must really hate Russia there. Or since it's closer to the front line ethnic russian majority? I know Putin couldn't let the west use Savastopol but it was a dick move nonetheless. BTW what're doing there anyway? I thought for education, Poland's the better choice. Plus Poland and Estonia also has a large IT-based economy.


Well eastern parts of ukraine are Russian speaking states and I dont see any anti Russia war mongering.
Ukraine is not a bad choice in itself. It is having a nascent IT sector and prestigious military technology schools like the rocket and aeronautics institutes in Dnipro and Kharkiv... engineers from these universities gave us jets like mig 29 and Satan ballistic missiles.



Nilgiri said:


> Have you tried Borscht yet? My ukrainian friend here in Canada, his mother makes really good borscht.
> 
> If you have some spare time, you should take some time to visit Odessa, you can see the USSR naval school where another good friend of mine dad studied...and he eventually became a respected captain in the soviet navy.
> 
> My uncle also went to Ukraine for advanced electronics training program for BEL in the 90s. Ukraine sure has a deep connection with me lol.


Oh borscht is amazing. My Russian teacher was impressed that I knew about borscht. 
Have been busy lately but I first plan to visit the yuzhmash rocket factory on the south of my state...
Next I plan to find out the is3 tank I saw somewhere in the city... lol
And then I plan to go to Odessa in summer time... there is a summer music festival...
and then to kharkiv aeronautical university whose engineers produced famous mig fighter jets and ballistic missiles. 



TopCat said:


> Why poland or even Ukraine. If you like eastern europe then go to Russia.
> Or better go to Germany if you dont mind learning Germans.
> But I will always suggest USA is the best.


Russia is always hit by sanctions and things like that can interfere with your own lives so it's not actually worth it.
Germany is awesome... it's my backup plan of postgraduate degree in London doesn't materialize.
USA is not necessarily the "best"
Medical degree... UK still have value all over the world regardless of political climate of a particular country...
Germany known for the best engineering prowess
And many others...



bd_4_ever said:


> @Mohammed Khaled is pursuing medical studies IIRC.
> 
> Poland is quite good for technical studies if you wish to have an easy entry. Estonia has a good so called 'E-economy' but they recently got quite strict with BD students for obvious reasons.
> 
> If you need a real, challenging education in Europe - Germany, Switzerland and the Scandinavian countries are your best bet.


Almost every country I have been to is strict with someone with Bangladeshi passport because of the past reputation bengalis have built.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

bigbossman said:


>


Thank you very much for uploading such a picture. Watching this kind after many years. I think, it is an oath taking ceremony, the Molla Sahab is holding a Holy Q'uran and the graduate cadets are taking a solemn oath that they will give up their life to uphold the independence of the country. So, can you give us some more details about this particular occasion? Where was it held? And some other details please, if you have them.


----------



## syed1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1676587552612074





Thanks to @BDforever for the Facebook link.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky




----------



## Bilal9

So - what I understand that the primary MLRS system in use in the Army is the WS22 which is a great area saturation weapon as opposed to a tactical missile.









What about the PR50 Sandstorm 122mm MLRS? Is this similar or a later version? What are the improvements if any?






But modern or not - these are all copies and variants of the Russian BM-21 GRAD system with simple rockets and limited range .

Both Myanmar and India have moved past the BM-21 capability and have gone into,
A. Longer range rickets and
B. More varied rocket payloads like,

Fragmentation high explosive (HEAT/HE-Fragmentation)
Incendiary
Thermobaric
Anti-Tank and Anti-Personnel minelets (Cluster munition, anti-personnel)
Anti-Tank bomblets
Take the case of Myanmar - which (in addition to having capability of 122mm calibre rockets using Type 81 and Type 90B launchers) also has North Korean M-1985 and M-1991 240mm calibre MLRS (reportedly deployed next to our borders). The 12-round M-1985 and the 22-round M-1991 have capability of neutralizing a much larger area at a much longer range, and can all employ the 'shoot and scoot' strategy.

M-1991






Besides 240mm calibre rockets, Myanmar also possesses 35 units of the slightly larger 270mm calibre Russian Uragan MLRS systems (range 35km).




There is an identical Chinese equivalent.

*THE RUSSIAN BM-27 URAGAN MLRS VEHICLE SPECIFICATIONS*
*Chassis *– ZIL-135LM

*Weight *– 15.1ton (empty)

*Weight* – 20ton (combat)

*Top speed* – 65km/h

*Fuel endurance* – 500km

*Maximum elevation angle* – 55 deg.

*Angles of traverse* – right 30 deg / left 30 deg

*Length* – 9.63m

*Width* – 2.8m

*Height* – 3.225m

*Crew* – 4

*THE RUSSIAN BM-27 URAGAN MLRS LAUNCHER SPECIFICATIONS*
*Range of fire* – maximum 35km / minimum 10 km

*Number of launching tubes* – 16

*Calibre of rocket projectiles* – 220mm

*Weight of rocket* – 270 to 280 kg

*Salvo time* – 20 sec

*Time to prepare the LV for action* – Not more than 3 min

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Indian PINAKA MLRS is a recent indigenous development, some specs. This system will be a replacement for their BM-21 GRAD systems.





*Range:* 7 km – 40 km (4.4 – 26 mi)
There are reports that 120km range rockets are being readied for Pinaka use
*Rocket Diameter:* 214 mm (8.42 in)
*Length:* 4.95 m (16.24 ft)
*Warhead weight:* 100 kg (220 lbs)
*Total weight:* 276 kg (608 lbs)

*Features:*

Based on a Kolos Tatra truck for high mobility and license manufactured by BEML.
The truck features a central type regulation system; the driver can adjust the tire pressure to suit the terrain for optimum mobility.
Two rocket pods per launcher, with a total of twelve rockets between them.
A total of six launchers per battery.
Launchers are NBC protected, have their own computerized fire control system, and automatic positioning system.
The Pinaka system and the launchers are designed for shoot and scoot fire missions thanks to the use of an inertial navigation system SIGMA 30.
A battery of six launchers can neutralize an area of roughly 1000 * 800 meters at 40 km range.
The launcher assembly has electromagnetic elevation and traverse, with traverse being 90º left and right of the centerline and elevation up to 55º
Rate of Fire for a complete salvo from a launcher is 44 seconds.
Salvo Reload time is 4 minutes.
India also possesses larger calibre Russian SMERCH MLRS (300mm calibre).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Now some of you might be questioning my motive of outlining these MLRS systems from neighbor armies - and it is rather simple. I'm just trying to demonstrate that we may be behind the curve a bit in the neighborhood as far as MLRS systems are concerned._

_Further we do not have any manufacturing effort for these types of systems, when these systems are rather simple to manufacture (except the guidance electronics e.g. GPS), for which we can get ToT from China. In numbers, and even in unguided form - these mobile rocket launchers are great for offensive purposes (neutralization of enemy tanks, personnel, formations). I don't know if BOF had plans of manufacturing these, but I think they should have a plan for manufacturing (at least assembling) these as a priority._

_We should start with the newer vintage of flexible modular MLRS from China (either 220mm or 122mm calibre rockets),_

*SR-5*
*Multiple launch rocket system*










In concept the Chinese SR-5 rocket system is similar to the US HIMARS

Entered service 2013 (?)
Crew 5 men
*Dimensions and weight*
Weight 25 t
Length ?
Width ?
Height ?
*Armament*
Caliber 220-mm / 122-mm
Number of tubes 12 / 40
Rocket weight ~ 280 kg / ~ 66 kg
Warhead weight ~ 100 kg / ~ 19 kg
Firing range 70 km / 50 km
Full salvo duration ? / ~ 20 s
Reloading time ~ 10 minutes
*Mobility*
Engine Deutz diesel
Engine power 517 hp
Maximum road speed 85 km/h
Range 600 km
*Maneuverability*
Gradient 60%
Side slope 30%
Vertical step ~ 0.6 m
Trench ~ 0.6 m
Fording ~ 1.2 m

The SR-5 multiple launch rocket system is a recent Chinese development. It is a medium-range system. Mock-up of the launcher vehicle was revealed in 2012. The SR-5 is in service with Venezuela and possibly some other countries.

In concept the SR-5 is similar to the US HIMARS. It is based on a 6x6 truck chassis and uses modular interchangeable rocket pods. The launcher vehicle has an integrated crane and reloads rocket pods without external help. However the Chinese SR-5 has two rocket pods instead of one. So it has nearly twice the firepower of the HIMARS.

*Currently there are two types of pods for the SR-5. It can fire 220-mm and 122-mm rockets. These rockets have different ranges. Rockets are fitted with various warheads, including HE-FRAG, incendiary, smoke and illumination. Also there are cargo warheads with anti-tank or pre-fragmented anti-personnel sub-munitions. Some rockets have a GPS guidance for precision strikes.*

Rocket pods are factory-fitted and sealed. These double as transport containers and launchers. A standard 220-mm pod contains 6 rockets. These rockets have a range of up to 70 km.

A 122-mm pod contains 20 rockets. The 122-mm rockets were originally developed for the Soviet BM-21 Grad. This caliber is widely used around the world. China developed and operates a number of 122-mm artillery rocket systems. These rockets have a range of up to 50 km.

Furthermore the SR-5 can carry combination with various rocket pods. It can have one pod with 220-mm rockets and another with 122-mm rockets, making this artillery system more versatile. It is likely that other rockets might be introduced for this system in the future.

The SR-5 launcher is based on a Taian heavy high mobility truck chassis with 6x6 configuration. Vehicle has a double cab and carries the crew of 5 men. It can stop and launch rockets within 5 minutes from travelling. Vehicle can leave firing position within 1 minute, which makes it harder to hit by counter-battery fire.

Reloading is made by the crew within approximately 10 minutes. Reload rocket pods are carried by escorting cross-country truck. Typically a truck carries 4 pods (two sets of reloads). Reloading of any MLRS system usually takes place remotely from firing position in order to avoid counter-battery fire.

Each SR-5 launcher can operate autonomously or in larger formations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

syed1 said:


>


Those insulated destroyed tanks though :o

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

syed1 said:


> View attachment 367872


BD got spike ATGM ? ! ! !


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> BD got spike ATGM ? ! ! !




the pics is from army recognition page

http://www.armyrecognition.com/imag..._defence_industry_military_technology_013.jpg


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> the pics is from army recognition page
> 
> http://www.armyrecognition.com/imag..._defence_industry_military_technology_013.jpg


i don't care about pic, it is declared by BD Army in recent fair and said it is obtained in 2011-2012 season

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rome333

BDforever said:


> BD got spike ATGM ? ! ! !


How come a Israeili system in BD arsenal?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> i don't care about pic, it is declared by BD Army in recent fair and said it is obtained in 2011-2012 season



no real pic in BD army hands till now.... only pic about declaration and hearsay. You know the old adagiom, no pics is hoax

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> So - what I understand that the primary MLRS system in use in the Army is the WS22 which is a great area saturation weapon as opposed to a tactical missile.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the PR50 Sandstorm 122mm MLRS? Is this similar or a later version? What are the improvements if any?
> 
> 
> 
> But modern or not - these are all copies and variants of the Russian BM-21 GRAD system with simple rockets and limited range .
> 
> Both Myanmar and India have moved past the BM-21 capability and have gone into,
> A. Longer range rickets and
> B. More varied rocket payloads like,
> 
> Fragmentation high explosive (HEAT/HE-Fragmentation)
> Incendiary
> Thermobaric
> Anti-Tank and Anti-Personnel minelets (Cluster munition, anti-personnel)
> Anti-Tank bomblets
> Take the case of Myanmar - which (in addition to having capability of 122mm calibre rockets using Type 81 and Type 90B launchers) also has North Korean M-1985 and M-1991 240mm calibre MLRS (reportedly deployed next to our borders). The 12-round M-1985 and the 22-round M-1991 have capability of neutralizing a much larger area at a much longer range, and can all employ the 'shoot and scoot' strategy.
> 
> M-1991
> 
> 
> 
> Besides 240mm calibre rockets, Myanmar also possesses 35 units of the slightly larger 270mm calibre Russian Uragan MLRS systems (range 35km).
> 
> There is an identical Chinese equivalent.
> 
> *THE RUSSIAN BM-27 URAGAN MLRS VEHICLE SPECIFICATIONS*
> *Chassis *– ZIL-135LM
> 
> *Weight *– 15.1ton (empty)
> 
> *Weight* – 20ton (combat)
> 
> *Top speed* – 65km/h
> 
> *Fuel endurance* – 500km
> 
> *Maximum elevation angle* – 55 deg.
> 
> *Angles of traverse* – right 30 deg / left 30 deg
> 
> *Length* – 9.63m
> 
> *Width* – 2.8m
> 
> *Height* – 3.225m
> 
> *Crew* – 4
> 
> *THE RUSSIAN BM-27 URAGAN MLRS LAUNCHER SPECIFICATIONS*
> *Range of fire* – maximum 35km / minimum 10 km
> 
> *Number of launching tubes* – 16
> 
> *Calibre of rocket projectiles* – 220mm
> 
> *Weight of rocket* – 270 to 280 kg
> 
> *Salvo time* – 20 sec
> 
> *Time to prepare the LV for action* – Not more than 3 min
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The Indian PINAKA MLRS is a recent indigenous development, some specs. This system will be a replacement for their BM-21 GRAD systems.
> 
> 
> *Range:* 7 km – 40 km (4.4 – 26 mi)
> There are reports that 120km range rockets are being readied for Pinaka use
> *Rocket Diameter:* 214 mm (8.42 in)
> *Length:* 4.95 m (16.24 ft)
> *Warhead weight:* 100 kg (220 lbs)
> *Total weight:* 276 kg (608 lbs)
> 
> *Features:*
> 
> Based on a Kolos Tatra truck for high mobility and license manufactured by BEML.
> The truck features a central type regulation system; the driver can adjust the tire pressure to suit the terrain for optimum mobility.
> Two rocket pods per launcher, with a total of twelve rockets between them.
> A total of six launchers per battery.
> Launchers are NBC protected, have their own computerized fire control system, and automatic positioning system.
> The Pinaka system and the launchers are designed for shoot and scoot fire missions thanks to the use of an inertial navigation system SIGMA 30.
> A battery of six launchers can neutralize an area of roughly 1000 * 800 meters at 40 km range.
> The launcher assembly has electromagnetic elevation and traverse, with traverse being 90º left and right of the centerline and elevation up to 55º
> Rate of Fire for a complete salvo from a launcher is 44 seconds.
> Salvo Reload time is 4 minutes.
> India also possesses larger calibre Russian SMERCH MLRS (300mm calibre).
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> _Now some of you might be questioning my motive of outlining these MLRS systems from neighbor armies - and it is rather simple. I'm just trying to demonstrate that we may be behind the curve a bit in the neighborhood as far as MLRS systems are concerned._
> 
> _Further we do not have any manufacturing effort for these types of systems, when these systems are rather simple to manufacture (except the guidance electronics e.g. GPS), for which we can get ToT from China. In numbers, and even in unguided form - these mobile rocket launchers are great for offensive purposes (neutralization of enemy tanks, personnel, formations). I don't know if BOF had plans of manufacturing these, but I think they should have a plan for manufacturing (at least assembling) these as a priority._
> 
> _We should start with the newer vintage of flexible modular MLRS from China (either 220mm or 122mm calibre rockets),_
> 
> *SR-5*
> *Multiple launch rocket system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In concept the Chinese SR-5 rocket system is similar to the US HIMARS
> 
> Entered service 2013 (?)
> Crew 5 men
> *Dimensions and weight*
> Weight 25 t
> Length ?
> Width ?
> Height ?
> *Armament*
> Caliber 220-mm / 122-mm
> Number of tubes 12 / 40
> Rocket weight ~ 280 kg / ~ 66 kg
> Warhead weight ~ 100 kg / ~ 19 kg
> Firing range 70 km / 50 km
> Full salvo duration ? / ~ 20 s
> Reloading time ~ 10 minutes
> *Mobility*
> Engine Deutz diesel
> Engine power 517 hp
> Maximum road speed 85 km/h
> Range 600 km
> *Maneuverability*
> Gradient 60%
> Side slope 30%
> Vertical step ~ 0.6 m
> Trench ~ 0.6 m
> Fording ~ 1.2 m
> 
> The SR-5 multiple launch rocket system is a recent Chinese development. It is a medium-range system. Mock-up of the launcher vehicle was revealed in 2012. The SR-5 is in service with Venezuela and possibly some other countries.
> 
> In concept the SR-5 is similar to the US HIMARS. It is based on a 6x6 truck chassis and uses modular interchangeable rocket pods. The launcher vehicle has an integrated crane and reloads rocket pods without external help. However the Chinese SR-5 has two rocket pods instead of one. So it has nearly twice the firepower of the HIMARS.
> 
> *Currently there are two types of pods for the SR-5. It can fire 220-mm and 122-mm rockets. These rockets have different ranges. Rockets are fitted with various warheads, including HE-FRAG, incendiary, smoke and illumination. Also there are cargo warheads with anti-tank or pre-fragmented anti-personnel sub-munitions. Some rockets have a GPS guidance for precision strikes.*
> 
> Rocket pods are factory-fitted and sealed. These double as transport containers and launchers. A standard 220-mm pod contains 6 rockets. These rockets have a range of up to 70 km.
> 
> A 122-mm pod contains 20 rockets. The 122-mm rockets were originally developed for the Soviet BM-21 Grad. This caliber is widely used around the world. China developed and operates a number of 122-mm artillery rocket systems. These rockets have a range of up to 50 km.
> 
> Furthermore the SR-5 can carry combination with various rocket pods. It can have one pod with 220-mm rockets and another with 122-mm rockets, making this artillery system more versatile. It is likely that other rockets might be introduced for this system in the future.
> 
> The SR-5 launcher is based on a Taian heavy high mobility truck chassis with 6x6 configuration. Vehicle has a double cab and carries the crew of 5 men. It can stop and launch rockets within 5 minutes from travelling. Vehicle can leave firing position within 1 minute, which makes it harder to hit by counter-battery fire.
> 
> Reloading is made by the crew within approximately 10 minutes. Reload rocket pods are carried by escorting cross-country truck. Typically a truck carries 4 pods (two sets of reloads). Reloading of any MLRS system usually takes place remotely from firing position in order to avoid counter-battery fire.
> 
> Each SR-5 launcher can operate autonomously or in larger formations.



Further to my description of automated and modular SR5 MLRS system (Chinese version of US Army HIMARS), NORINCO also offers *a dedicated heavier 300mm calibre multiple rocket launcher known locally as the PHL03*, also known as Type 03 or AR2 for export. This is a *Chinese version of the Russian BM-30 Smerch* - also a 300mm calibre rocket launcher in large use. *IMHO we should also induct a few battalions ourselves.*

The *Russian Smerch rockets have a 90-km. range*. *The PHL03 firing range has now improved to 100 (some sources say 150 km).* The type of warheads available include HE-FRAG and cluster warheads with anti-armor and anti-personnel sub-munitions.

This system is in service with Morocco (one battalion with 36 units). There are reports that *Pakistan may possess a further development of this 300mm Chinese MLRS system (AR1A locally or A100 for export with 10 tubes)*. See last image below. One battalion may be in service already and Pakistan may also possess ToT for local production.

By the looks of it the *AR1A (A100) has a modular load and may prove to be quicker to reload *to fire a second or consequent salvos.

A reloading vehicle is fitted with a hydraulic crane and carries 12 reload rockets. Reloading usually takes place remotely from firing position, to avoid counter-battery fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

rome333 said:


> How come a Israeili system in BD arsenal?



so we have a israhell zionist arms now we are buying a lot then last time communication staff or something 

then i dont think we are far from buying more . we should go for the f16 they will give a excellent deal then


----------



## rome333

bdslph said:


> so we have a israhell zionist arms now we are buying a lot then last time communication staff or something
> 
> then i dont think we are far from buying more . we should go for the f16 they will give a excellent deal then


If we could ignone geo-politics then f16 is a great option. But unfortunately thats not the case!


----------



## Bilal9

bdslph said:


> so we have a israhell zionist arms now we are buying a lot then last time communication staff or something
> 
> then i dont think we are far from buying more . we should go for the f16 they will give a excellent deal then



F16 (and accessories like missiles) comes with so many strings. They can stop supply of parts for anything including engines at flimsy pretexts. Not worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> F16 (and accessories like missiles) comes with so many strings. They can stop supply of parts for anything including engines at flimsy pretexts. Not worth it.


You aint getting bvraam with them right. USA wont selll their most advanced weapons. They want us to fight non state actors. Ands thats about it.

This same USA almost crippled all middle eastern armies who have one of those biggest military budgets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

my question is why are we buying staff from israel are w going to have a bigger deal with them


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> You aint getting bvraam with them right. USA wont selll their most advanced weapons. They want us to fight non state actors. Ands thats about it.
> 
> This same USA almost crippled all middle eastern armies who have one of those biggest military budgets.



True. I hadn't thought deeply about this....


----------



## Michael Corleone

rome333 said:


> If we could ignone geo-politics then f16 is a great option. But unfortunately thats not the case!


You guys do know that f-16 maintenance cost is more than our mig29? Inspite of being a single engine jet?


----------



## rome333

Mohammed Khaled said:


> You guys do know that f-16 maintenance cost is more than our mig29? Inspite of being a single engine jet?


https://defence.pk/threads/cost-of-buying-operating-fighters.84507/ 
it says flying hour costs of F16 is lower than Mig 29.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Guys we started to talk about Airforce in the Army thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Bilal9 said:


> There are reports that *Pakistan may possess a further development of this 300mm Chinese MLRS system (AR1A locally or A100 for export with 10 tubes)*. See last image below. One battalion may be in service already and Pakistan may also possess ToT for local production.



Yup we have A100 MBRL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bangali nazi

syed1 said:


> View attachment 367872


i think we bought it from black market


----------



## Bilal9

Areesh said:


> Yup we have A100 MBRL.



Can you confirm local production as well? Thanks.

I am frankly surprised we have not purchased any 300mm calibre MLRS. Myanmar and India have multiple battalions of these systems. They are low cost and effective artillery systems, especially if equipped with HEAT and multiple-bomblet warheads.


----------



## Bilal9

Let's look at some possible ToT candidates for 300mm MLRS for Bangladesh Army (in addtion to A100 MLRS/MBRL sold to Pakistan).

Two derivatives (locally produced with ToT) of the Chinese common WS-1 300 mm MLRS are the Turkish T-300 Kasirga made by Roketsan and the DTI-1 and DTI-1G produced by the Royal Thai Army itself.

*Multiple launch rocket systems T-300 «Kasirga»*





Since the beginning of the 90s, Turkey was in talks with a number of countries, including France, Israel and China, regarding the transfer of missile technology and co-production proposals. 

The Chinese proposal was considered to be the best both in terms of financial issues, and in terms of solving technological problems. 

As a result, in 1997 the Turkish company «Roketsan» signed an agreement with Chinese firm CPMIEC (Chinese Precision Machinery Import and Export Company) for the joint development and manufacture of analog Chinese MLRS WS-1B (Wei Shi -1) under the code «Kasirga» (Hurricane). 

The first test launch of the prototype T-300 missiles made in Turkey occurred in 2000.






The 300-mm MLRS «Kasirga» - intends to destroy open group targets, manpower, light armored vehicles in operational and tactical depth of enemy concentrations in the distances ranges of 40 to 100 km.

Roketsan selected German truck company MAN As the mobile base system, an all-terrain platform with 6x6 wheel formula - with a carrying capacity of 10 tons.

Heavy Machine guns or 40-mm automatic grenade launchers can be mounted on the roof of the platform. 

Typical battery MLRS T-300 «Kasirga» includes in its membership: Command-staff vehicle (fire control), 6-9 launchers (F-302T) for 4 launch tubes for rockets TR 300 (based on cross-country truck chassis MAN (6x6 ) capacity of 10 tons) and the same transport-loading vehicles.







Each 302 mm rocket has a length of 4.7 meters and a weight of approximately 524 kg. Missiles warheads include a high-explosive action 150 kg cluster munition containing 26,000 balls of steel, which ensures defeat a variety of purposes, such as strengthening, communications facilities and infrastructure, armored vehicles, and so on. 

TR-300 has four fixed stabilizers set at an angle to the longitudinal axis of the rocket to provide rotary motion with a given speed. Rockets use composite solid propellants system(based on polybutadiene, HTPB).






Preparation time a launcher to fire is no more than 20 minutes.

A launcher is capable of firing without reloading 4th rockets as a singly or in salvo. Battery volley from 6-9 launchers provides guaranteed elimination of manpower within a radius of one kilometer.

Turkish battalions armed with 6 batteries T-300 «Kasirga» (80 CP) can utilize rockets of various calibers (other than ~300mm) and provide timely, accurate and effective fire support for infantry groups.






*Specifications for MLRS rocket «Kasirga» T-300:*
Wheel formula: 6x6; 
Combat weight, 20 tons
PU Length : 9.20m 
PU Width : 2.50m 
PU Height : 3.10m
Stabilization: Hydraulic, 4-wheel counterbalanced; 
Number of launching tubes: 4; 
Diameter of launch tubes: 300 mm 
Length of launch tubes: 5m
Starting interval, in : 6 seconds
Shooting angle, vertical: 0-60°deg.
Firing angle in azimuth: 30° deg.
Radius of defeat for manpower: 1000 m (Radius of guaranteed destruction: 70 m); 
The maximum flight time to the target: 170 seconds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Second 300mm MLRS we will look at is made by DTI (Defense Technology Institute) of Thailand with ToT from China.

*DTI-1G guided MLRS*
DTI-1G is the guided version and has a firing range of 150 km developed by Defense Technology Institute or DTI.

The DTI-1G uses Beidou Navigation System, according to the report. The satellite system can ensure an accuracy to within 50 meters of their target. _*(pantip.com)*_















Thailand has successfully tested its DTI-1G rocket. This rocket is an improved version with guidance. The DTI-1G is a multiple rocket launcher of Thai origin. *The weapon is a derivative of Chinese WS-32 MLRS, which is again, a variant of the WS-1 300 mm MLRS.*

DTI-1G integrates advanced guidance and control technology to increase the accuracy of rockets. The launcher system is mounted at the rear of a 8×8 truck chassis with four tubes. The DTI-1G has a firing range of 60 km. The latest variant has a reported range of 150 km possibly using multi-stage propellant packs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Bilal9 said:


> Can you confirm local production as well? Thanks.
> 
> I am frankly surprised we have not purchased any 300mm calibre MLRS. Myanmar and India have multiple battalions of these systems. They are low cost and effective artillery systems, especially if equipped with HEAT and multiple-bomblet warheads.



I don't think for now we are building these systems even though we would be inducting them in big numbers. We are right now producing rockets of these MBRLS right now. 

BA should definitely look into this system. It is extremely effective, comes with a lot of fire power and China can offer them a good deal on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Some random images from Exercise Matri-Bhumi.
Image Courtesy : www.BDMilitary.com







T-69 GII main battle tanks of the enemy side,OPFOR ( note the yellow flags ) retreating after being showered at by BA Artillery.





BA troops engage the OPFOR soldiers ( in yellow ) as they sweep the battlefield clear of enemies.
( Note the destroyed enemy Type-69s which you saw in the earlier image )





B-52/K2 Self Propelled Howitzers showering salvos at the enemy side right before BA charged into the battle field.





VT-1A/MBT-2000 "Al Khalid" Main battle tanks of BA engaging OPFOR Type-69 GIIs head-to-head in the midst of the battlefield.





Army soldiers and other armor were waiting for the main battle tanks to give them clearance to charge into the battle field.





When they charged into the battlefield.

Kira.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Bilal9 said:


> The Second 300mm MLRS we will look at is made by DTI (Defense Technology Institute) of Thailand with ToT from China.
> 
> *DTI-1G guided MLRS*
> DTI-1G is the guided version and has a firing range of 150 km developed by Defense Technology Institute or DTI.
> 
> The DTI-1G uses Beidou Navigation System, according to the report. The satellite system can ensure an accuracy to within 50 meters of their target. _*(pantip.com)*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thailand has successfully tested its DTI-1G rocket. This rocket is an improved version with guidance. The DTI-1G is a multiple rocket launcher of Thai origin. *The weapon is a derivative of Chinese WS-32 MLRS, which is again, a variant of the WS-1 300 mm MLRS.*
> 
> DTI-1G integrates advanced guidance and control technology to increase the accuracy of rockets. The launcher system is mounted at the rear of a 8×8 truck chassis with four tubes. The DTI-1G has a firing range of 60 km. The latest variant has a reported range of 150 km possibly using multi-stage propellant packs.



my country currently developing something in league of Frog and Scud D SRBM, 450 mm cal all the way to 750 mm cal. Joint project proposal between BD and Indonesia is surely interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

madokafc said:


> my country currently developing something in league of Frog and Scud D SRBM, 450 mm cal all the way to 750 mm cal. Joint project proposal between BD and Indonesia is surely interesting



Any specs/images? Thanks in advance.

Does sound interesting. 

Although - I'd find it a bit doubtful about such long range tactical projectile. For your country - there may be some use - but ours is a small area, and such offensive tactical weapons may alarm neighbors. 

I am just thinking aloud about the use case scenario........


----------



## Nike

Bilal9 said:


> Any specs/images? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Does sound interesting.
> 
> Although - I'd find it a bit doubtful about such long range tactical projectile. For your country - there may be some use - but ours is a small area, and such offensive tactical weapons may alarm neighbors.
> 
> I am just thinking aloud about the use case scenario........



the pic, recent test had achieved 150 km range and around 300 meter CEP. 






btw Indonesia had successfully induct indigenously developed 122 MLRS with range up to 40 km






our ambition is to built indigenous Medium Range SAM system, SRBM and AShM. So far we are getting the idea on how to develop ATGM and Shorad missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

madokafc said:


> my country currently developing something in league of Frog and Scud D SRBM, 450 mm cal all the way to 750 mm cal. Joint project proposal between BD and Indonesia is surely interesting







700mm? Thats wayy too lethal!!!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Areesh said:


> I don't think for now we are building these systems even though we would be inducting them in big numbers. We are right now producing rockets of these MBRLS right now.
> 
> BA should definitely look into this system. It is extremely effective, comes with a lot of fire power and China can offer them a good deal on it.





madokafc said:


> the pic, recent test had achieved 150 km range and around 300 meter CEP.
> 
> View attachment 369152
> 
> 
> btw Indonesia had successfully induct indigenously developed 122 MLRS with range up to 40 km
> 
> View attachment 369154
> 
> 
> our ambition is to built indigenous Medium Range SAM system, SRBM and AShM. So far we are getting the idea on how to develop ATGM and Shorad missile.


More like tactical battlefield missiles.. like ghaznavi,hatf-i,abdali etc between 180-350+kms..

@Bangladeshis ... u bought KRL-122s from Pak... the range and guidance upgrades is also available.. extending range of KRL to 45-50kms.



Areesh said:


> Yup we have A100 MBRL.


*KRL-122 

Range 45-50km










*



Bilal9 said:


> Can you confirm local production as well? Thanks.
> 
> I am frankly surprised we have not purchased any 300mm calibre MLRS. Myanmar and India have multiple battalions of these systems. They are low cost and effective artillery systems, especially if equipped with HEAT and multiple-bomblet warheads.


Nobody would.. although they built a factory/worshop for A-100s somewhere ..ive been there... they started with production of A-100 rockets/missiles and maintaince..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Bangladeshis ... u bought KRL-122s from Pak... the range and guidance upgrades is also available.. extending range of KRL to 45-50kms.



Is the 45-50 km range available with 'Yarmuk' rockets?

Bangladesh also bought more recent 122mm (simple cascade inertial terminal) GUIDED ROCKET MLRS from China (WS-22). Those may have a similar or a bit shorter range (30 km) but uses GPS for guidance and accurate targeting.

This is from Global security site:

The WS-22 is a 122 mm Guided Multiple Launch Rocket System (GMLRS) is a guided version of 122 mm PR50 MLS with simple cascade inertial terminal guidance, with standard range of 20 to 30 km. WS-22 GMLRS is an advanced rocket system attack and suppress different targets like military base, airport, seaport, fleet, industrial zone and armored troop, etc. It adopts simple control system to attack high value point targets, such as ground radar station and communication center. With multiple functions of storage, transport and launch in one canister and simple control technology, WS-22 is characterized by quick reloading, strong firepower, high accuracy and quick response. Rocket of WS-22 can be easily compatible with other 122mm MLRS launch platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> Is the 45-50 km range available with 'Yarmuk' rockets?
> 
> Bangladesh also bought more recent 122mm MLRS from China. Those may have similar range.










*
Advance technology made it possible to refurbish and enhance the range of 122mm MBRL rockets up to 45-50 Km as compared to its original range of 20 Km. Refurbished extended range version of the rocket has also undergone various design improvements which guaranties reliability and greater safety during operation.*

Older version of KRL-122 with BA:






older one in PA service-- old pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

@Bilal9 Bangladesh also has a factory capable of manufacturing 122mm rockets. I don't have any details though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Areesh said:


> Yup we have A100 MBRL.


i didnt know who the woman in your profile pic was until yesterday when i came across a video of her... DAYUUUM! she curses like a man! :o
anyways what tank is that my friend?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohammed Khaled said:


> i didnt know who the woman in your profile pic was until yesterday when i came across a video of her... DAYUUUM! she curses like a man! :o
> anyways what tank is that my friend?


T-80UD Birch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> T-80UD Birch
> 
> View attachment 369215
> View attachment 369216
> View attachment 369217
> View attachment 369218


you guys got these from ukraine yeah? i have seen ukrainian t-80s with similar metal sheets on the turret
how many yall have?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Mohammed Khaled said:


> you guys got these from ukraine yeah? i have seen ukrainian t-80s with similar metal sheets on the turret
> how many yall have?



300+ of these T80UDs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Areesh said:


> 300+ of these T80UDs


woah... you guys can collaborate with the ukrainians on new composite module upgradation project then in the future...


----------



## Areesh

Mohammed Khaled said:


> i didnt know who the woman in your profile pic was until yesterday when i came across a video of her... DAYUUUM! she curses like a man! :o
> anyways what tank is that my friend?



She was/is a massive hit here in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohammed Khaled said:


> you guys got these from ukraine yeah? i have seen ukrainian t-80s with similar metal sheets on the turret
> how many yall have?



325 .. bought them in late 90s... these are similiar to T-84s... russians sanctioned ukraine from selling the T-80 to Pak.. so Ukranians produced these with components like welded turret,gun,era,loader,avionics etc of from their T-84 project which they were developing back than.

















Areesh said:


> She was/is a massive hit here in Pakistan



gormint ki maa ki .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Mohammed Khaled said:


> woah... you guys can collaborate with the ukrainians on new composite module upgradation project then in the future...



I read reports that Ukraine did offered to upgrade our T80s to Oplot standards. 

any news about up-gradation of T80s? @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Areesh said:


> I read reports that Ukraine did offered to upgrade our T80s to Oplot standards.
> 
> any news about up-gradation of T80s? @DESERT FIGHTER


Avionics,imagery systems were upgraded by Shibli electronics which produces sagem systems under licence--JV Partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> @Bilal9 Bangladesh also has a factory capable of manufacturing 122mm rockets. I don't have any details though.



Probably a part of the BOF I'm guessing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 325 .. bought them in late 90s... these are similiar to T-84s... russians sanctioned ukraine from selling the T-80 to Pak.. so Ukranians produced these with components like welded turret,gun,era,loader,avionics etc of from their T-84 project which they were developing back than.
> 
> View attachment 369220
> View attachment 369221
> View attachment 369222
> View attachment 369223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gormint ki maa ki .


nice toy, ..btw is is the t-80s or al-khalid which spearhead the pakistani army? since both had similar gun caliber, but who's got better armor.?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

striver44 said:


> nice toy, ..btw is is the t-80s or al-khalid which spearhead the pakistani army? since both had similar gun caliber, but who's got better armor.?


AK is our most advanced battle tank... Or should I say the new AK I upgrade... And soon AK II.. (Which would be a heavier tank with 1500hp engine).


----------



## striver44

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> AK is our most advanced battle tank... Or should I say the new AK I upgrade... And soon AK II.. (Which would be a heavier tank with 1500hp engine).


46 ton tank propelled by 1500hp engine, overpowered but cool, cant wait to see Pakistan to unveil the new tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

striver44 said:


> 46 ton tank propelled by 1500hp engine, overpowered but cool, cant wait to see Pakistan to unveil the new tank.


It would be heavier... changes to its armour,turret and internal systems.



striver44 said:


> 46 ton tank propelled by 1500hp engine, overpowered but cool, cant wait to see Pakistan to unveil the new tank.


AK I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> Probably a part of the BOF I'm guessing.


Yes, it's a part of the BOF.


-------

@DESERT FIGHTER @striver44 bro you are going off topic here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Khan saheb said:


> Yes, it's a part of the BOF.
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @striver44 bro you are going off topic here.


apologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> apologies.


No hard fillings bro. But it was an interesting read on AK nonetheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Khan saheb said:


> Yes, it's a part of the BOF.
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @striver44 bro you are going off topic here.


sorry for that....

*Army contingent leaves for UN peacekeeping mission in South Sudan*

Tribune Report
Published at 01:47 AM January 17, 2017



*A 850-member contingent of Bangladesh Army left Dhaka to join the United Nations peacekeeping mission in South Sudan.*
The first flight of the contingent left Shahjalal International Airport on January 2017, an ISPR press release said yesterday.

Bangladeshi forces have been contributing directly to different UN peacekeeping operations in “United Nations Multidimensional Integrated Stabilisation Mission in South Sudan (UNMISS)” from 2011.

Bangladesh Army was involved with several welfare works as well as to ensure national security of South Sudan.

The Government of South Sudan and UN have praised Bangladesh Army several times for their works.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kandari-Hushiyaar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

*Why China’s Submarine Deal with Bangladesh Matters*
A deeper look at Dhaka’s role in an intensifying Great Game in the Indian Ocean.


By Jeff M. Smith
January 20, 2017


Three months ago, the Indian Ocean welcomed its newest submarine force: Bangladesh took delivery of a pair of Chinese _Ming_-class Type 035B diesel electric submarines, joining a prestigious club of Asian maritime powers.

With India and China engaged in an intensifying Great Game along the Indian Ocean rim, key battleground states like Nepal and Sri Lanka have to date attracted the most attention. But the submarine sale serves as a reminder that their far bigger and more powerful neighbor to the east is embroiled in the Great Game too.

Bangladesh acquired the Chinese submarines in a 2013 deal valued at $203 million. Unable to afford more advanced Chinese _Yuan_– and Russian _Kilo-_class vessels, Dhaka opted for the Type 035B’s at a discount. The 1970s-era submarines were primarily used by China as training vessels in the 1990s and “were considered not to be successful,” though they’ve subsequently been outfitted with more advanced torpedoes and sonar.

On the surface the deal wasn’t particularly novel. Unlike India’s better-sheltered neighbors, Bangladesh has enjoyed strong ties with Beijing for decades. In 2005, China overtook India as the country’s top trading partner while Bangladesh accounted for 96 percent of the more than $1 billion in remittances China received from South Asia in 2014. A 2015 Pew survey showed 77 percent of Bangladeshis polled with a favorable view of China.

Arguably the most robust area of cooperation has been defense trade. Between 2011 and 2015 Bangladesh was the second-largest recipient of Chinese arms in the world (following Pakistan), with Beijing supplying over 80 percent of its arms imports over the past decade. In late 2015, Bangladesh took delivery of two _Durjoy_-class large patrol craft, scaled-down versions of China’s Type 056 corvette. Two more are under construction in China, which has pledged to help build up an additional four in Bangladesh.

Yet, there are two reasons the submarine sale stands out. First, after decades of operating as a localized force largely limited to the Western Pacific, the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) has begun spreading its wings in the Indian Ocean. In January 2016, a Bangladesh official told _Reuters _“Bangladesh has never hosted a naval ship from China and has no plans to.” Weeks later, two Chinese guided-missile frigates and a supply ship docked at Chittagong before conducting drills with the Bangladesh Navy.

In just the past five years, Chinese nuclear and conventional submarines began their first regular patrols of the Indian Ocean. Their relevance to the PLAN’s rotating anti-piracy deployment in Indian Ocean, begun in 2008, has been questioned by Delhi, as has their peculiar schedule of port calls.

More to the point, Chinese personnel will be involved in “supervising the construction and providing the designs” of the submarines being built at Bangladesh’s Kutubdia naval base. And, as Suarav Jha notes, Bangladesh’s new submarines “will have Chinese crews attached to them for training and familiarization purposes while plying in waters near India’s upcoming ballistic missile submarine (SSBN) bastions” at INS Varsha, a new Indian naval base currently under development. “Bangladesh’s submarine pool,” he concludes, “will allow China to extend its sensor net into the [Bay of Bengal], besides enabling it to gather information that would prove useful for its own submarine operations.”

Second, with China outmaneuvering India in several regional capitals in recent years, Prime Minister Narendra Modi is attempting to retake the initiative in India’s backyard, as evidenced by his signature “Neighborhood First” policy. Amid reports Beijing has offered to train Bangladesh submarine crews at its base on Hainan Island, last week we learned Delhi is trying to persuade Dhaka to instead send them to its premier submarine academy at Visakhapatnam.

In a sign of the growing importance Delhi attaches to bilateral relations, Prime Minister Modi, Home Minister Rajnath Singh, and Defense Minister Manohar Parrikar traveled to Bangladesh in 2015 in 2016. The exchanges were required to keep pace with Beijing, which welcomed Bangladesh’s prime minister and president in 2015. More significantly, in October 2016 President Xi Jinping became the first Chinese leader in 30 years to visit Bangladesh.

Hamstrung by domestic political opposition, Mr. Modi’s efforts to reach a landmark water-sharing deal with Dhaka have floundered. However, he has registered a pair of substantive diplomatic achievements. In August 2015, Delhi and Dhaka reached terms on a contentious land and population exchange. In a “centuries old territorial anomaly,” some 162 “enclaves” on both sides of the border had been housing 15,000 Bangladeshis in India and 38,000 Indians in Bangladesh. As Hosna Shewly notes:

_A number of enclaves also hosted counterenclaves within their boundaries—in essence, a pocket of Indian land, surrounded by Bangladeshi territory, situated within India proper. There was even one case of an Indian counter-counterenclave._

A year earlier, Delhi and Dhaka put another longstanding dispute to rest when a UN Tribunal issued a decision delimiting their disputed maritime boundary. The Tribunal awarded Bangladesh roughly 19,500 of 25,500 square kilometers under dispute. India quietly accepted the ruling, a sharp contrast to China’s acerbic rejection of a July 2016 UNCLOS Tribunal decision in favor of the Philippines.

The Modi government has remained mum on the submarine transfer itself. Meanwhile, Indian analysts have been less sanguine. Probal Ghosh of the Observer Research Foundation warns that the transfer “greatly enhances the mistrust between Delhi and Dhaka,” and advocates steps to “prevent Bangladesh from playing the China card repeatedly.” The sale’s strategic importance, he says, “cannot be understated in any way.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

striver44 said:


> *Why China’s Submarine Deal with Bangladesh Matters*
> A deeper look at Dhaka’s role in an intensifying Great Game in the Indian Ocean.
> 
> 
> By Jeff M. Smith
> January 20, 2017
> 
> 
> Three months ago, the Indian Ocean welcomed its newest submarine force: Bangladesh took delivery of a pair of Chinese _Ming_-class Type 035B diesel electric submarines, joining a prestigious club of Asian maritime powers.
> 
> With India and China engaged in an intensifying Great Game along the Indian Ocean rim, key battleground states like Nepal and Sri Lanka have to date attracted the most attention. But the submarine sale serves as a reminder that their far bigger and more powerful neighbor to the east is embroiled in the Great Game too.
> 
> Bangladesh acquired the Chinese submarines in a 2013 deal valued at $203 million. Unable to afford more advanced Chinese _Yuan_– and Russian _Kilo-_class vessels, Dhaka opted for the Type 035B’s at a discount. The 1970s-era submarines were primarily used by China as training vessels in the 1990s and “were considered not to be successful,” though they’ve subsequently been outfitted with more advanced torpedoes and sonar.
> 
> On the surface the deal wasn’t particularly novel. Unlike India’s better-sheltered neighbors, Bangladesh has enjoyed strong ties with Beijing for decades. In 2005, China overtook India as the country’s top trading partner while Bangladesh accounted for 96 percent of the more than $1 billion in remittances China received from South Asia in 2014. A 2015 Pew survey showed 77 percent of Bangladeshis polled with a favorable view of China.
> 
> Arguably the most robust area of cooperation has been defense trade. Between 2011 and 2015 Bangladesh was the second-largest recipient of Chinese arms in the world (following Pakistan), with Beijing supplying over 80 percent of its arms imports over the past decade. In late 2015, Bangladesh took delivery of two _Durjoy_-class large patrol craft, scaled-down versions of China’s Type 056 corvette. Two more are under construction in China, which has pledged to help build up an additional four in Bangladesh.
> 
> Yet, there are two reasons the submarine sale stands out. First, after decades of operating as a localized force largely limited to the Western Pacific, the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) has begun spreading its wings in the Indian Ocean. In January 2016, a Bangladesh official told _Reuters _“Bangladesh has never hosted a naval ship from China and has no plans to.” Weeks later, two Chinese guided-missile frigates and a supply ship docked at Chittagong before conducting drills with the Bangladesh Navy.
> 
> In just the past five years, Chinese nuclear and conventional submarines began their first regular patrols of the Indian Ocean. Their relevance to the PLAN’s rotating anti-piracy deployment in Indian Ocean, begun in 2008, has been questioned by Delhi, as has their peculiar schedule of port calls.
> 
> More to the point, Chinese personnel will be involved in “supervising the construction and providing the designs” of the submarines being built at Bangladesh’s Kutubdia naval base. And, as Suarav Jha notes, Bangladesh’s new submarines “will have Chinese crews attached to them for training and familiarization purposes while plying in waters near India’s upcoming ballistic missile submarine (SSBN) bastions” at INS Varsha, a new Indian naval base currently under development. “Bangladesh’s submarine pool,” he concludes, “will allow China to extend its sensor net into the [Bay of Bengal], besides enabling it to gather information that would prove useful for its own submarine operations.”
> 
> Second, with China outmaneuvering India in several regional capitals in recent years, Prime Minister Narendra Modi is attempting to retake the initiative in India’s backyard, as evidenced by his signature “Neighborhood First” policy. Amid reports Beijing has offered to train Bangladesh submarine crews at its base on Hainan Island, last week we learned Delhi is trying to persuade Dhaka to instead send them to its premier submarine academy at Visakhapatnam.
> 
> In a sign of the growing importance Delhi attaches to bilateral relations, Prime Minister Modi, Home Minister Rajnath Singh, and Defense Minister Manohar Parrikar traveled to Bangladesh in 2015 in 2016. The exchanges were required to keep pace with Beijing, which welcomed Bangladesh’s prime minister and president in 2015. More significantly, in October 2016 President Xi Jinping became the first Chinese leader in 30 years to visit Bangladesh.
> 
> Hamstrung by domestic political opposition, Mr. Modi’s efforts to reach a landmark water-sharing deal with Dhaka have floundered. However, he has registered a pair of substantive diplomatic achievements. In August 2015, Delhi and Dhaka reached terms on a contentious land and population exchange. In a “centuries old territorial anomaly,” some 162 “enclaves” on both sides of the border had been housing 15,000 Bangladeshis in India and 38,000 Indians in Bangladesh. As Hosna Shewly notes:
> 
> _A number of enclaves also hosted counterenclaves within their boundaries—in essence, a pocket of Indian land, surrounded by Bangladeshi territory, situated within India proper. There was even one case of an Indian counter-counterenclave._
> 
> A year earlier, Delhi and Dhaka put another longstanding dispute to rest when a UN Tribunal issued a decision delimiting their disputed maritime boundary. The Tribunal awarded Bangladesh roughly 19,500 of 25,500 square kilometers under dispute. India quietly accepted the ruling, a sharp contrast to China’s acerbic rejection of a July 2016 UNCLOS Tribunal decision in favor of the Philippines.
> 
> The Modi government has remained mum on the submarine transfer itself. Meanwhile, Indian analysts have been less sanguine. Probal Ghosh of the Observer Research Foundation warns that the transfer “greatly enhances the mistrust between Delhi and Dhaka,” and advocates steps to “prevent Bangladesh from playing the China card repeatedly.” The sale’s strategic importance, he says, “cannot be understated in any way.”


should have posted this in navy thread or made a new thread.


----------



## Avisheik




----------



## TopCat

Avisheik said:


>



Are they going to reinvent the wheel.
"Enmity to none friendship to all. So no need for armed forces" - That would be the motto of the policy for sure.

Some people should get a life or at least get a job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

striver44 said:


> *Probal Ghosh* of the Observer Research Foundation warns that the transfer “greatly enhances the mistrust between Delhi and Dhaka,” and advocates steps to “prevent Bangladesh from playing the China card repeatedly.” The sale’s strategic importance, he says, “cannot be understated in any way.”



Another so called 'defence _analyst_' dada crying about things he has no business in or no clue of........these bong experts are spouting like mushrooms in India......the only 'analysis' these people are capable of is 'Bangladesh turning into a China proxy'.

Analyze Indian policy to its neighbors first dadas.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Mohammed Khaled said:


> should have posted this in navy thread or made a new thread.


I don't know there's any bangladesh navy thread


----------



## ~Phoenix~

striver44 said:


> I don't know there's any bangladesh navy thread



You are smart.
Keu amare mairalaw please.


----------



## bigbossman

Long live Bangladesh China Friendship

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## masud

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1513791485328495


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

bigbossman said:


>



চাচামিয়া কেমন সুন্দর হাসি দিসে....বা বা বাঃ


----------



## BanglaHero




----------



## Arthur

New Units raised under 10'th Division.


হোম
দেশ
*রামু সেনানিবাসে নতুন ৭ ইউনিটের পতাকা উত্তোলন*




কক্সবাজারস্থ রামু ১০ পদাতিক ডিভিশন সেনানিবাসে নবপ্রতিষ্ঠিত সাতটি ইউনিটের পতাকা উত্তোলন করেছেন সেনাবাহিনী প্রধান জেনারেল আবু বেলাল মোহাম্মদ শফিউল হক। বৃহস্পতিবার সকালে তিনি সাতটি ইউনিটের পতাকা উত্তোলন করেন।


এর আগে সেনাবাহিনী প্রধান অনুষ্ঠানস্থলে পৌঁছালে ১০ পদাতিক ডিভিশনের জিওসি মেজর জেনরেল আতাউল হাকিম সারওয়ার হাসান তাকে অভ্যর্থনা জানান। পরে প্যারেড কমান্ডার মেজর এরশাদ হোসেন চৌধুরীর নেতৃত্বে সেনাবাহিনীর একটি চৌকস দল কুচকাওয়াজ প্রদর্শন করেন।

এ সময় সেনাপ্রধান বলেন, এই এলাকায় ১০ পদাতিক ডিভিশন প্রতিষ্ঠার মাধ্যমে সার্বিক সামাজিক উন্নয়নের যে আকাঙ্খা সুচিত হয়েছে, তার সফল বাস্তবায়নে ডিভিশনের প্রতিটি সদস্য এগিয়ে আসবে। ১০ পদাতিক ডিভিশনের আরও কিছু নবগঠিত ইউনিটের যাত্রার মাধ্যমে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর উন্নয়ন রূপকল্প ফোর্সেস গোল-২০৩০ এর বাস্তবায়নের পথে আরেকটি মাইলফলক উন্মোচিত হলো।’

পরবর্তীতে সেনাবাহিনী প্রধান রামু সেনানিবাসের নির্মাণাধীন ‘শেকড়’ নামে দশ দিগন্ত যাদুঘরসহ বিভিন্ন উন্নয়ন প্রকল্পের উদ্বোধন করেন। অনুষ্ঠানে সামরিক ও অসামরিক উচ্চপদস্ত কর্মকর্তারা উপস্থিত ছিলেন।

উল্লেখ্য, বাংলাদেশ পর্যটন নগরী কক্সবাজার জেলার রামুতে দুই বছর আগে ১০ পদাতিক ডিভিশন গঠিত হয়। নতুন এ ৭টি ইউনিটের পতাকা উত্তোলনের মাধ্যমে নবপ্রতিষ্ঠিত রামু সেনানিবাসকে পূর্ণাঙ্গ সেনানিবাস হিসেবে প্রতিষ্ঠায় আরেক ধাপ এগিয়ে গেল।

/বিটি/


http://m.banglatribune.com/country/news/179905/রামু-সেনানিবাসে-নব-প্রতিষ্ঠিত-৭-ইউনিটের-পতাকা

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

armys new c-295w..

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## bdslph

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 376174
> 
> armys new c-295w..



we order only one c295w am i right as of now


----------



## Bilal9

bdslph said:


> we order only one c295w am i right as of now



They are trying this platform out, it is a new one. More will come if suitable - I bet. Makes sense that way.


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> They are trying this platform out, it is a new one. More will come if suitable - I bet. Makes sense that way.


BD should keep an eye on the new AN-132 development. It looks like to be a good option for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> BD should keep an eye on the new AN-132 development. It looks like to be a good option for us.


ukraine's aerospace/ defence is in ruins atm... if bangladesh partners and invest... it will be profit for both nations imo


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> ukraine's aerospace/ defence is in ruins atm... if bangladesh partners and invest... it will be profit for both nations imo


The main production will be shifted to KSA soon. The development was funded by KSA. I think it will be cheaper than other options too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> The main production will be shifted to KSA soon. The development was funded by KSA. I think it will be cheaper than other options too.


main production? you mean for an-132 right? because the other big antonov birds factories are just too huge to shift.... and ukraine's govt for sure wont allow that....
man it's sad to see former defence bureaus used as storage houses today....


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> main production? you mean for an-132 right? because the other big antonov birds factories are just too huge to shift.... and ukraine's govt for sure wont allow that....
> man it's sad to see former defence bureaus used as storage houses today....


yes,I meant the an-132. There is also rumor that KSA might buy an-178 & production line. 

Ukraine simply played their cards wrong. After fall of Soviet Union, they had choosed the wrong path to go. It's a good example of how geopolitics can ruin a country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> yes,I meant the an-132. There is also rumor that KSA might buy an-178 & production line.
> 
> Ukraine simply played their cards wrong. After fall of Soviet Union, they had choosed the wrong path to go. It's a good example of how geopolitics can ruin a country.


exactly... should have also kept all their nukes and bombers... preserved if couldn't be maintained and operated.

i heard about the 178 line too... saudi wants to intern have its own capability to manufacture planes....

i think that's a hard sale given antonov makes only few varities... selling every line off is stupid imo.


----------



## Tehari_Haleem

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 376174
> 
> armys new c-295w..



 Thanks for the update M8, now the only mystery remains is if it well have the same Gaudy/Eyesore/Khett paint job as this one ! 






 Guess we'll have to wait till May to find out 



Bilal9 said:


> They are trying this platform out, it is a new one. More will come if suitable - I bet. Makes sense that way.



 Bhai does that mean we are no longer interested in 4 more FMS C-130 'MurirTins' as reported before? 




Khan saheb said:


> BD should keep an eye on the new AN-132 development. It looks like to be a good option for us.



 Obviously our An-32s gonna retire in near future so a straight-up replacement with AN-132 would seem highly logical...Unfortunately our military higher-ups are allergic to logic, so we'll see in the future 

Now Comes My Real Question....If the Army has decided to go self reliant on Long-haul Airlift (for UN duties I guess), shouldn't we transfer our existing C-130 fleet to the Army Aviation ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Tehari_Haleem said:


> Thanks for the update M8, now the only mystery remains is if it well have the same Gaudy/Eyesore/Khett paint job as this one !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we'll have to wait till May to find out
> 
> 
> 
> Bhai does that mean we are no longer interested in 4 more FMS C-130 'MurirTins' as reported before?
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously our An-32s gonna retire in near future so a straight-up replacement with AN-132 would seem highly logical...Unfortunately our military higher-ups are allergic to logic, so we'll see in the future
> 
> Now Comes My Real Question....If the Army has decided to go self reliant on Long-haul Airlift (for UN duties I guess), shouldn't we transfer our existing C-130 fleet to the Army Aviation ?



Yeah well that Gaudy/Eyesore/Khett paint job may be necessary for the Chittagong hill tracts because of the soil and vegetation colors there are similar.....

I don't think the C130's and C295W's have the same role. C295W's may have a regional role for the army at best (mostly local role) for troop movements routine para jumps etc. while C130's have long range ferry aspirations (UN Duty) etc.

The Airbus C295:

Costs $28 million
Has a typical range of 2,900 nautical miles
Can cruise at 30,000 ft.
Has a max. cruise speed at 260 knots (299 mph)
Weighs 51,000 lbs with a full payload.
*Powerplant:* 2 × Pratt & Whitney Canada PW127G Hamilton Standard 586-F (six bladed), 1,972 kW (2,645 hp) each
While the Antonov/Taqnia AN 132 (AN 32 replacement):

*Unit cost US$ ~20 million*
*Cruising speed:* 550 km/h (342 mph; 297 kn)
*Range:* 4,400 km (2,734 mi; 2,376 nmi)
*Service ceiling:* 9,000 m (29,528 ft)
*Full Payload: *20,300 lb
*Powerplant:* 2 × Pratt & Whitney Canada PW150A turboprops, 3,781 kW (5,071 shp) each

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tehari_Haleem

Bilal9 said:


> soil and vegetation colors there are similar



 Aircraft colour based on vegetation colour  Are we gonna operate our Mi-17s inside dense bushes and mud puddles


----------



## Bilal9

Tehari_Haleem said:


> Aircraft colour based on vegetation colour  Are we gonna operate our Mi-17s inside dense bushes and mud puddles



Why else are you going to need camouflage? 

Dense bushes and mud puddles is what Chittagong hill tracts is. Mi-17s in my opinion is a COIN platform. Counter insurgencies do not happen in urban areas in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

that camo choice is nice.


----------



## bdslph

Tehari_Haleem said:


> Thanks for the update M8, now the only mystery remains is if it well have the same Gaudy/Eyesore/Khett paint job as this one !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we'll have to wait till May to find out
> 
> 
> 
> Bhai does that mean we are no longer interested in 4 more FMS C-130 'MurirTins' as reported before?
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously our An-32s gonna retire in near future so a straight-up replacement with AN-132 would seem highly logical...Unfortunately our military higher-ups are allergic to logic, so we'll see in the future
> 
> Now Comes My Real Question....If the Army has decided to go self reliant on Long-haul Airlift (for UN duties I guess), shouldn't we transfer our existing C-130 fleet to the Army Aviation ?



will army all helo will have same camo


----------



## Tehari_Haleem

bdslph said:


> will armys all help will have this camo



 We'll have to wait till May to find out about CN-295's paint job 

Army's AS365 has a better paintjob tho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Tehari_Haleem said:


> We'll have to wait till May to find out about CN-295's paint job
> 
> Army's AS365 has a better paintjob tho


Look same with Chinese Z9 helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tehari_Haleem

wanglaokan said:


> Look same with Chinese Z9 helicopter.



 Cause both are identical twin sisters  you do know Z9 is the license production of Aérospatiale SA 365 Dauphin, right ? 

 Our Army got the original EU AS365 basic version and our Navy's gonna get 3 of the Chinese Z9c specialised naval version this year (to be operated from Type-56 corvettes)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## monitor




----------



## Kandari-Hushiyaar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mb444

Kandari-Hushiyaar said:


>



Are these pics from South Sudan?


----------



## syed1

Paras in UN mission

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

syed1 said:


> View attachment 379944
> Paras in UN mission


omg they're banbat aka the same regiment from lucky tigers/ east bengal reigment aka the same guys who fought with bengal infantry aka the same guys who helped stopped the japanese in burma from entering mainland india!

aka the same guys who also took part in operation desert storm.... and aka the same guys who later cleared mines of area of their jurisdiction and later had to sweep UK/USA/Pak areas of jurisdiction because apparently there was stills mines left and only ours was 100% cleared... in kuwait////

the mine clearence work finished with the last mines in 2012.... there was celebration at the embassy and also the army camp in kuwait that's given to bangladesh army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Tehari_Haleem said:


> Thanks for the update M8, now the only mystery remains is if it well have the same Gaudy/Eyesore/Khett paint job as this one !


That camo actually looks quiet nice face to face. You should have seen some of those from the air force. Simply horrible.



syed1 said:


> View attachment 382351


Army should look for a new sniper rifle for general issue. While SVD is a good rifle it's quiet dated & it's optics are not top notch.


----------



## rome333

7 units of locally assembled utility truck "Arunima Baliyan" were Gifted to Maldives.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bilal9

rome333 said:


> 7 units of locally assembled utility truck "Arunima Baliyan" were Gifted to Maldives.
> View attachment 384951
> View attachment 384952



Great gesture to a friendly country. We can train and supply their naval forces (probably their coast guard first and foremost with long range patrol boats) if they need it, to maintain their EEZ and sea resources (fishing, mineral).

In fact we need to help them improve their maritime capability - it is important for strategic reasons. We can definitely refurbish some of our decommissioned older coastal patrol boats and give it to them as a friendly gesture. Which is probably very appropriate for their needs and more capability than they have currently.

By the way - little OT note, Maldivian has weekly flights to Dhaka I believe so, Bangladeshis can fly to a world class tourist destination for not too much dough......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arthur

rome333 said:


> 7 units of locally assembled utility truck "Arunima Baliyan" were Gifted to Maldives.
> View attachment 384951
> View attachment 384952


Not assembled. Manufactured.


----------



## Nilgiri

Khan saheb said:


> Not assembled. Manufactured.



Hate to break it to you but its assembly from what looks like Chinese kits:

http://www.bmtfbd.com/assembly_shop.php

3 "assembly lines" and 3 trucks per day.....thats kit-based for sure. Pics confirm it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> Hate to break it to you but its assembly from what looks like Chinese kits:
> 
> http://www.bmtfbd.com/assembly_shop.php
> 
> 3 "assembly lines" and 3 trucks per day.....thats kit-based for sure. Pics confirm it.


you know nilgiri, bus like in the picture are manufactured in open field by random mechanics in dholaikhal.
the truck chassis might have been imported from china but considering mitsubishi had a chassis and engine manufacturing plant which was destroyed in 71 and restored around in 2009... i wouldn;t be surprised if all these is done locally....

the cars for govt members, military men are all assembled/manufactured in bd. but the capacity is not even close to sell out to commercial population

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> you know nilgiri, bus like in the picture are manufactured in open field by random mechanics in dholaikhal.
> the truck chassis might have been imported from china but considering mitsubishi had a chassis and engine manufacturing plant which was destroyed in 71 and restored around in 2009... i wouldn;t be surprised if all these is done locally....
> 
> the cars for govt members, military men are all assembled/manufactured in bd. but the capacity is not even close to sell out to commercial population



No one is going to have a full manufacturing facility if you are only going to pump out 3 trucks a day at most (given all the money wasted on the capital investment) on 3 separate "lines" (more like assembly stations).

I mean its operating income is about 2 million USD (I'm guessing its for only the vehicle assembly part because it doesnt make sense with everything else they do at their main website):

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangladesh_Machine_Tools_Factory

It's just not the scale required for full manufacturing if those indeed are the numbers. So my guess is it imports the kits (either SKD or CKD) and assembles them. Thats the labour intensive process anyway, so it fits BD requirements well at current stage.

If you have any videos/proof on the capital machinery for any from scratch manufacturing, I'd of course love to be proven wrong. Same goes for the cars and such....is that done by another company? If so, which one?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russell

Pragoti have been assembling Mitsubishi Pajeros locally for decades - importing kits (CKD). Don't know anyone else who does anything similar...


----------



## Nabil365

I hope those trucks were not gifted to Maldives like the way India "gifted" a helicopter to Nepal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Great gesture to a friendly country. We can train and supply their naval forces (probably their coast guard first and foremost with long range patrol boats) if they need it, to maintain their EEZ and sea resources (fishing, mineral).
> 
> In fact we need to help them improve their maritime capability - it is important for strategic reasons. We can definitely refurbish some of our decommissioned older coastal patrol boats and give it to them as a friendly gesture. Which is probably very appropriate for their needs and more capability than they have currently.
> 
> By the way - little OT note, Maldivian has weekly flights to Dhaka I believe so, Bangladeshis can fly to a world class tourist destination for not too much dough......



plz add to that - there are some 80,000 Bangladeshis living in that country.... the relationships are much closer than a lot of people (mostly Indians) would like to admit.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rome333

Russell said:


> Pragoti have been assembling Mitsubishi Pajeros locally for decades - importing kits (CKD). Don't know anyone else who does anything similar...


Last time I read Progotis contract with Mitsubishi had expired without renewal. Our Pajero Sport used to be assembled by Progoti. Later Progoti made a contract with Mahindra to assemble a SUV targeting our gov sector. I dont know whats the status now.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Nilgiri said:


> No one is going to have a full manufacturing facility if you are only going to pump out 3 trucks a day at most (given all the money wasted on the capital investment) on 3 separate "lines" (more like assembly stations).
> 
> I mean its operating income is about 2 million USD (I'm guessing its for only the vehicle assembly part because it doesnt make sense with everything else they do at their main website):
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangladesh_Machine_Tools_Factory
> 
> It's just not the scale required for full manufacturing if those indeed are the numbers. So my guess is it imports the kits (either SKD or CKD) and assembles them. Thats the labour intensive process anyway, so it fits BD requirements well at current stage.
> 
> If you have any videos/proof on the capital machinery for any from scratch manufacturing, I'd of course love to be proven wrong. Same goes for the cars and such....is that done by another company? If so, which one?



see, its not just about money..... man's gotta do, what a man's gotta do....
how much money did India make from the nuke warheads they made?.....


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> No one is going to have a full manufacturing facility if you are only going to pump out 3 trucks a day at most (given all the money wasted on the capital investment) on 3 separate "lines" (more like assembly stations).
> 
> I mean its operating income is about 2 million USD (I'm guessing its for only the vehicle assembly part because it doesnt make sense with everything else they do at their main website):
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangladesh_Machine_Tools_Factory
> 
> It's just not the scale required for full manufacturing if those indeed are the numbers. So my guess is it imports the kits (either SKD or CKD) and assembles them. Thats the labour intensive process anyway, so it fits BD requirements well at current stage.
> 
> If you have any videos/proof on the capital machinery for any from scratch manufacturing, I'd of course love to be proven wrong. Same goes for the cars and such....is that done by another company? If so, which one?


its not full car manufacturinng ofc... with kits like lights ccoming from thailand for toyotas for ex

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rome333

Shield Gate at Ramu Cantonment:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rome333

There is a news floating around that BD Army is purchasing American sub-machine gun and assault rifle to replace its Para-commandos' main assault rifle Chinese type-56.


----------



## Michael Corleone

rome333 said:


> There is a news floating around that BD Army is purchasing American sub-machine gun and assault rifle to replace its Para-commandos' main assault rifle Chinese type-56.


not new.... been doing it in batches since 2008


----------



## Arefin007

Got this from bdmilitary:

*Bangladesh army para commandos get US made sub-machine guns
*
Link: https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-...-army-para-commandos-us-made-submachine-guns/

They are going to be equipped with us made CQB firearms

some CQB firearms made by US

*KRISS vector





*





*LWRC M6 PSD











KAC PDW










*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rome333

National Martyrs’ Memorial at Savar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> ^^^ No one cares mr. crybaby. Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


Bruh the mod is getting annoying nowadays. Pakistanis go about bashing everybody and derailing a thread np but when you give a befitting response. You get blamed, deleted and negatively rated...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

Bangladesh Army Infantryman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

bigbossman said:


> Bangladesh Army Infantryman


we're like the last remaining army in the world still having a bayonet on thier weapon or what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> we're like the last remaining army in the world still having a bayonet on thier weapon or what ?



Problem? Just don't forget to get the bayonet scream just right (and tea break in middle):






Plus bayonet on AK rifles looks lame (whole purpose of AK is to not have a bayonet). Needs a proper battle rifle like the FAL for sure. Way more manly.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Nilgiri said:


> Problem? Just don't forget to get the bayonet scream just right (and tea break in middle):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus bayonet on AK rifles looks lame (whole purpose of AK is to not have a bayonet). Needs a proper battle rifle like the FAL for sure. Way more manly.



actually its the shout before the charge that makes the bayonet deadly, not the rifle.... in the BD Army, soldiers concentrate on the shouting..... just in case we have to use that....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> Problem? Just don't forget to get the bayonet scream just right (and tea break in middle):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus bayonet on AK rifles looks lame (whole purpose of AK is to not have a bayonet). Needs a proper battle rifle like the FAL for sure. Way more manly.


i remember back in JMB days some were killed with bayonets xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arefin007

*Sniper rifles of Bangladesh army*
Line up of Bangladesh Army sniper rifles:

*




*
Right to left: *Type 85 sniper rifle *(China), *Rangemaster 308 *(UK), *AX338 Long Range Sniper Rifle *(UK), *AX50 Long Range Anti Material Rifle *(UK)

Standard issue Bangladesh Army sniper rifles:

*Anti-material rifle: AX50 Long Range Anti Material Rifle (UK)*







*Long range sniper rifle: AX338 Long Range Sniper Rifle (UK)*







*Standard Range Sniper Rifle: Rangemaster 308 (UK)*
*




*

*Reserve Sniper Rifle: Type 85 sniper rifle (China)*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Bruh the mod is getting annoying nowadays. Pakistanis go about bashing everybody and derailing a thread np but when you give a befitting response. You get blamed, deleted and negatively rated...



Actually, Mods are taking actions as & when troll posts are reported so if you have anything at your hand to prove your accusations, contact GHQ Section to prove it rather than blaming Mods like this. The trick is simple, report such posts without quoting back and move on and if you do the same thing then it's means you are responsible same as other member so one wrong wouldn't make other right. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

I hate our SPG... if something is due to get stuck on muddy field of Bangladesh... it's them more than any tank we have or will/can buy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

Upgraded t-59 tank of Bangladesh (T-59 Mark-2 Durjoy)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arthur

bigbossman said:


> Upgraded t-59 tank of Bangladesh (T-59 Mark-2 Durjoy)


This upgrade isn't satisfactory. While it increase protection against RPG, But it won't stand a direct ATGM hit. The turret is still the old one with few ERA covering around it, still has a wide area unprotected in the front. I don't think it can stand a hit from enemy tank shell on that area. Sideskirts are weakness too. They should have adopted something like the T 90 MS sideskirts.

While saying that, we can't rule out un-conventional methods to increase the lelevel of protection in a real battlefield. Like what we see in Syria.

We should just retire these relics or relegate them to training units. T69 & 59 is not suitable for mordern battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

instead of wasting money on upgrades.... they could have bought new tanks instead... however small the number would have been.... this is thin steel sheets that won't hold against anything


btw... this is the example of the old pakistani kit..... there are two different upgrades done on these tanks....


----------



## Major 13625

We need some hovercrafts as well, for terrain like BD they will be suitable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

bigbossman said:


> Upgraded t-59 tank of Bangladesh (T-59 Mark-2 Durjoy)


fpr those who are thinking these are some cool as military mask... these are used by professional athletes to simulate high altitude training which increases your endurance....


----------



## syed1

Some future AD system procurement of Bangladesh Army 

LY 80D SAM 

FM 3000 SAM

FK 3 SAM 

QW 12 MANPADS 

Orlikon 35 mm double AA cannon













WS 22 GMLRS

Firearms includes: 

Kriss Super Vector/Vektor 

Sig MPX

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

i hope that rugged laptop doesnt have a 5400 rpm hard drive and carries flash storage instead.


----------



## Arefin007

*fd 2000 SAM (China)*

its the export version of HQ9 missile defence system























its competing with air defense systems like patriot, thaad, s300. we should procure them in future


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

bigbossman said:


>



great image this!!.... the soldiers are from units all over Bangladesh....


----------



## bigbossman

Upgraded T-59 of Bangladesh Army (T-59 G Durjoy)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> great image this!!.... the soldiers are from units all over Bangladesh....


east bengal regiment 1st para commando battalion



bigbossman said:


> Upgraded T-59 of Bangladesh Army (T-59 G Durjoy)


tracks not rubber padded like mentioned


----------



## Major 13625

Arefin007 said:


> *fd 2000 SAM (China)*
> 
> its the export version of HQ9 missile defence system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its competing with air defense systems like patriot, thaad, s300. we should procure them in future


i think first one is a ship killer missile


----------



## Michael Corleone

Major 13625 said:


> i think first one is a ship killer missile


shouldn't a ship killer missle be fitted on a plane or a ship.... i feel like this is a regular sam.... let me just read on it.


----------



## Major 13625

Mohammed Khaled said:


> shouldn't a ship killer missle be fitted on a plane or a ship.... i feel like this is a regular sam.... let me just read on it.


yea bro do some study on it. i was thinking hq9 sams are placed on tubes, but these missiles seems like bigger for those tubes.



Major 13625 said:


> yea bro do some study on it. i was thinking hq9 sams are placed on tubes, but these missiles seems like bigger for those tubes.


bro its a df 26 ship killer missile


----------



## Nilgiri

bigbossman said:


> Upgraded T-59 of Bangladesh Army (T-59 G Durjoy)



Nice clunker.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Major 13625 said:


> yea bro do some study on it. i was thinking hq9 sams are placed on tubes, but these missiles seems like bigger for those tubes.
> 
> 
> bro its a df 26 ship killer missile


bruv the first pic... what missile is that ? 
the second pic onward is hq9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major 13625

Mohammed Khaled said:


> bruv the first pic... what missile is that ?
> the second pic onward is hq9


Bro its a DF 26 missile. Another Chinese toy to kill ships


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bigbossman said:


> Upgraded T-59 of Bangladesh Army (T-59 G Durjoy)


Compare it to AZ upgrade Pak had offered to Bangladesh:





















extra cage armour:






Old specs:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major 13625

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Compare it to AZ upgrade Pak had offered to Bangladesh:
> 
> View attachment 386938
> 
> 
> View attachment 386941
> 
> 
> View attachment 386934
> 
> 
> View attachment 386939
> 
> 
> extra cage armour:
> 
> View attachment 386940
> 
> 
> Old specs:
> 
> View attachment 386935


Nice tank BNP was on it, but BAL rejects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Compare it to AZ upgrade Pak had offered to Bangladesh:
> 
> View attachment 386938
> 
> 
> View attachment 386941
> 
> 
> View attachment 386934
> 
> 
> View attachment 386939
> 
> 
> extra cage armour:
> 
> View attachment 386940
> 
> 
> Old specs:
> 
> View attachment 386935


Pakistani version still has the same old turret with different add on armor module.


----------



## Arefin007

Mohammed Khaled said:


> bruv the first pic... what missile is that ?


its YJ-12 anti ship cruise missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major 13625

Arefin007 said:


> its YJ-12 anti ship cruise missile


Does it have another name? AKA df 26


----------



## Arefin007

Major 13625 said:


> Does it have another name? AKA df 26


DF 26 is IRBM but YJ 12 is supersonic ASCM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major 13625

Arefin007 said:


> DF 26 is IRBM but YJ 12 is supersonic ASCM


oh i see bro, i had google search with that pic! came to know df26! miss info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> east bengal regiment 1st para commando battalion


then why are displaying 11th Division and 66th Division emblems, along with other units?


----------



## Bilal9

Major 13625 said:


> We need some hovercrafts as well, for terrain like BD they will be suitable.


And airboats.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Pakistani version still has the same old turret with different add on armor module.


It has composite armour + ERA + Cage armour. Thats why it has 42.7 ton weight.

Bangladeshi tank only has some era.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It has composite armour + ERA + Cage armour. Thats why it has 42.7 ton weight.
> 
> Bangladeshi tank only has some era.


that's what i just said...



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> then why are displaying 11th Division and 66th Division emblems, along with other units?


oh my bad, didn;t notice that .... infantryman trains along with paracommandos now?


----------



## TopCat

Mohammed Khaled said:


> that's what i just said...
> 
> 
> oh my bad, didn;t notice that .... infantryman trains along with paracommandos now?



Every infantry division will have a special forces regiment as far as i recall.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> that's what i just said...
> oh my bad, didn;t notice that .... infantryman trains along with paracommandos now?


actually this is a new trend.... 
forget the days when commandos used to be in one unit, whereas non-commandos in other units.... this is a totally new ball-game.... BD is not following the rules made by Westerners.... its making its own rules regarding everything.... this is just one example of that.... 

the secret is, you need to know the base of the previous rules in order make new ones....


----------



## Major 13625

Bilal9 said:


> And airboats.....


we should have them fitted with 50 cal and missiles as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Major 13625 said:


> we should have them fitted with 50 cal and missiles as well


Well 50 cal. and MANPADS. Can't make them too heavy. These flat bottomed airboats are perfect for the terrain we have.






These were used in Vietnam War as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohammed Khaled said:


> that's what i just said...
> 
> 
> oh my bad, didn;t notice that .... infantryman trains along with paracommandos now?


My brother in total it has almost a hundred upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major 13625

Bilal9 said:


> Well 50 cal. and MANPADS. Can't make them too heavy. These flat bottomed airboats are perfect for the terrain we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were used in Vietnam War as well.


do we have a riverine brigade ? m not sure


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Major 13625 said:


> we should have them fitted with 50 cal and missiles as well


For what?


----------



## Major 13625

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> For what?


BD is a land of river, if we have airbots fitted with 50 cal and missiles they can give us edge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Major 13625 said:


> BD is a land of river, if we have airbots fitted with 50 cal and missiles they can give us edge.


They dont.

Unless enemy has occupied you or dominated you militarily and are flying CAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Well 50 cal. and MANPADS. Can't make them too heavy. These flat bottomed airboats are perfect for the terrain we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were used in Vietnam War as well.


great suggestions!!
some Riverine Force is timely now..... 
especially when rivers are being dredged heavily....


Major 13625 said:


> do we have a riverine brigade ? m not sure


currently we don't..... but we should have....



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They dont.
> 
> Unless enemy has occupied you or dominated you militarily and are flying CAS.



most rivers here are common (international) rivers....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

Well, a small congratulations note to our Para Commandos for successfully completing Operation Twilight.. that too without any injuries. 2nd successful operation after Holey Artisan.

Well done boys!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Major 13625

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> great suggestions!!
> some Riverine Force is timely now.....
> especially when rivers are being dredged heavily....
> 
> currently we don't..... but we should have....
> 
> 
> 
> most rivers here are common (international) rivers....


we need a job! as defense experts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Major 13625 said:


> we need a job! as defense experts



ha ha.... those are for defence people.... we are just thinkers....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major 13625

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> ha ha.... those are for defence people.... we are just thinkers....


Bro those are not defense people those are mostly mad politicians, some of us can think far better tham them


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Major 13625 said:


> Bro those are not defense people those are mostly mad politicians, some of us can think far better tham them



don't underestimate defence people.... they know their craft very well.... may be in some cases they are bound by their specific area of thinking, which prevents them from going "outside the box".... we can help them in that regard.... politicians are required of course, because they sign those deals....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major 13625

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> don't underestimate defence people.... they know their craft very well.... may be in some cases they are bound by their specific area of thinking, which prevents them from going "outside the box".... we can help them in that regard.... politicians are required of course, because they sign those deals....


 no understimate them


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> My brother in total it has almost a hundred upgrades.
> 
> View attachment 387083


pakistani version is even modified to shoot DU rounds i believe...
anyways do pakistan have plans to replace em with al khalids in the near future?



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> actually this is a new trend....
> forget the days when commandos used to be in one unit, whereas non-commandos in other units.... this is a totally new ball-game.... BD is not following the rules made by Westerners.... its making its own rules regarding everything.... this is just one example of that....
> 
> the secret is, you need to know the base of the previous rules in order make new ones....


but then ofc commandos go through more obstacles which regular infantrymen don't or can't even in most cases.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> but then ofc commandos go through more obstacles which regular infantrymen don't or can't even in most cases.


actually its not about what a commando can or cannot do.... its about what you need to achieve with the training.... that will decide the level of training to be given..... you don't need everyone to be a commando.... you only them to fulfill their purpose.... if that purpose requires them to be a commando, then let it be.... if the purpose wants them to be a regular soldier, thats okay too.... and if the requirement is to produce something 'in-between', that can also be arranged....


----------



## syed1

Bangladesh Army Paracommandos praised for Operation Twilight conduct

Indian army veterans with extensive experience in counter-terrorism have lavished praise on the Bangladesh Army’s 1st Para-Commando battalion for their conduct during ‘Operation Twilight’ in Sylhet, saying ‘we have much to learn from them.’

“They displayed a very high level of operational maturity and tactical patience. They were not derailed from their focus by Saturday’s bombings on the outer cordon. The use of snipers to take out the militants was the right choice. When militants have suicide vests on, it is important to avoid close quarter combat to the extent possible,” said Lt Gen John Ranjan Mukherjee, who commanded a corps in Kashmir and retired as chief of staff of India’s Eastern Army Command.

Mukherjee, one of India’s leading counter-terrorism veterans, with long experience in Kashmir and the Northeast, said the Bangladesh para commandos had ‘their priorities absolutely right.’

“Taking the civilians to safety first and leaving none behind to be taken hostages and doing all that while under fire was a great achievement and the right thing to do. The lessons of Holey Artisan were clearly not lost on them,” Mukherjee said.
“Unlike the Pakistan Army, which goes berserk when hit or under fire, the Bangladesh soldiers and their commanders have displayed a very cool head under adversity,” said Mukherjee, a veteran of the 1971 war.

He congratulated 17 Division GOC Maj Gen Anwarul Momen, 1st Para-Commando Battalion CO Lt Col Imrul Hassan and other officers and men involved in ‘Operation Twilight.’

“From the bottom of my heart, I give them my best wishes on a very successful operation. Being macho needlessly is no good, losing troops unnecessarily is no good.”

His one-time colleague Maj Gen Arun Roye, who was deputy chief of India’s leading counter-insurgency force Assam Rifles, said the success of ‘Operation Twilight’ was due to the ‘full delegation of authority to those who matter’.

“It was a very good idea to leave it to the commanders on the ground to decide on tactical alternatives. In India, we often have too much interference from senior officers and politicians. That did not happen there (Sylhet).”

Roye, who retired as Bengal Area GOC and was India’s military attaché in the US, praised the 1st Para-Commandos for three decisions:

Removing the television and media from the operational zone;
Painstakingly evacuating the civilians to avoid a hostage situation;
Managing the combat engagement tactfully with good ‘fire control’ to prise open the location of militants for sniper hits;
Roye said that the Bangladesh Army’s handling of the media environment was a ‘lesson for all armies to learn.’

“They did the job brilliantly. Enough details were released, even videos and still pictures, but no operational detail was leaked. Our commanders made such mistake during Mumbai 26/11 operations because everyone wants to take credit,” said Roye.

“This was possible because none in Bangladesh Army or Police was into one-upmanship. That is one lesson we all should learn from.”

Roye also gave full credit to Army spokesperson Brig Gen Fakhrul Ahsan for crediting police for accurate intelligence.

“That is how you develop team spirit between different forces involved in operations. That is how you avoid working at cross purposes.”

Maj Gen KK Ganguly, who commanded Indian Army in Sri Lanka’s Jaffna operations, said that Operation Twilight shows the Bangladesh Army has nicely evolved into a ‘thinking, cerebral army’.

“Many armies have leaders who brag too much. During operations, they face TV cameras and make tall claims. Bangladesh Army seems to have commanders who think hard and finish an operation without making tall claims.”

He said ‘Operation Twilight’ will further boost the credibility of Bangladesh Army and will make them more sought after by the UN.

Former field commanders echoed the views of the senior generals.

Col Ashis Das, who fought insurgents in Kashmir and Northeast and is credited with capturing a major hill during the 1986 confrontation with China, agreed with Mukherjee and Roye.

“Fighting fanatic terrorists prepared to blow themselves up in a populated built up area is the army’s worst nightmare. The Bangladesh para-commandos displayed great skill and tactical finesse in handling a delicate situation.”

Das and his former colleague Col Partha Bhattacharyya also lauded the Bangladesh government for putting its full trust in the Army to handle the job.

“In India, we often have needless political interference. Our politicians often shy away from tough decisions. That is clearly not the case in Bangladesh,” said Das.

Col Bhattacharya, who served in Kashmir and Northeast and also in ‘very difficult situations abroad’, agreed. “Bangladesh has the political will to tackle terrorism. And they have very competent soldiers and policemen who are prepared to do whatever it takes to fight against terror.”

Both Das and Bhattacharya praised the ‘tactical restraint’ displayed by the para commandos.

“The Russians would have taken down the whole building or pumped gas into it without rescuing civilians first, as they did in the Moscow theatre years ago. The Pakistanis would have opened indiscriminate fire. The Bangladesh Army used force in the right measure, there was no overkill,” said Das.

Bhattacharyya, formerly of military intelligence, also praised the ‘quality and accuracy of intelligence’ in Sylhet.”That makes a huge difference’.

“The way Bangladesh is fighting terror speaks a lot about the country. They will do well in whatever they do,” said Bhattacharya.

Agreed Colonel Soumitra Ray.”Bangladesh Army has come a long way. They are mission-focused and task-oriented. Ops Twilight proved it.”

Credit: Subir Bhaumik

https://www.bdmilitary.com/internal...commandos-praised-operation-twilight-conduct/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Michael Corleone

syed1 said:


> View attachment 387200
> View attachment 387200
> Bangladesh Army Paracommandos praised for Operation Twilight conduct
> 
> Indian army veterans with extensive experience in counter-terrorism have lavished praise on the Bangladesh Army’s 1st Para-Commando battalion for their conduct during ‘Operation Twilight’ in Sylhet, saying ‘we have much to learn from them.’
> 
> “They displayed a very high level of operational maturity and tactical patience. They were not derailed from their focus by Saturday’s bombings on the outer cordon. The use of snipers to take out the militants was the right choice. When militants have suicide vests on, it is important to avoid close quarter combat to the extent possible,” said Lt Gen John Ranjan Mukherjee, who commanded a corps in Kashmir and retired as chief of staff of India’s Eastern Army Command.
> 
> Mukherjee, one of India’s leading counter-terrorism veterans, with long experience in Kashmir and the Northeast, said the Bangladesh para commandos had ‘their priorities absolutely right.’
> 
> “Taking the civilians to safety first and leaving none behind to be taken hostages and doing all that while under fire was a great achievement and the right thing to do. The lessons of Holey Artisan were clearly not lost on them,” Mukherjee said.
> “Unlike the Pakistan Army, which goes berserk when hit or under fire, the Bangladesh soldiers and their commanders have displayed a very cool head under adversity,” said Mukherjee, a veteran of the 1971 war.
> 
> He congratulated 17 Division GOC Maj Gen Anwarul Momen, 1st Para-Commando Battalion CO Lt Col Imrul Hassan and other officers and men involved in ‘Operation Twilight.’
> 
> “From the bottom of my heart, I give them my best wishes on a very successful operation. Being macho needlessly is no good, losing troops unnecessarily is no good.”
> 
> His one-time colleague Maj Gen Arun Roye, who was deputy chief of India’s leading counter-insurgency force Assam Rifles, said the success of ‘Operation Twilight’ was due to the ‘full delegation of authority to those who matter’.
> 
> “It was a very good idea to leave it to the commanders on the ground to decide on tactical alternatives. In India, we often have too much interference from senior officers and politicians. That did not happen there (Sylhet).”
> 
> Roye, who retired as Bengal Area GOC and was India’s military attaché in the US, praised the 1st Para-Commandos for three decisions:
> 
> Removing the television and media from the operational zone;
> Painstakingly evacuating the civilians to avoid a hostage situation;
> Managing the combat engagement tactfully with good ‘fire control’ to prise open the location of militants for sniper hits;
> Roye said that the Bangladesh Army’s handling of the media environment was a ‘lesson for all armies to learn.’
> 
> “They did the job brilliantly. Enough details were released, even videos and still pictures, but no operational detail was leaked. Our commanders made such mistake during Mumbai 26/11 operations because everyone wants to take credit,” said Roye.
> 
> “This was possible because none in Bangladesh Army or Police was into one-upmanship. That is one lesson we all should learn from.”
> 
> Roye also gave full credit to Army spokesperson Brig Gen Fakhrul Ahsan for crediting police for accurate intelligence.
> 
> “That is how you develop team spirit between different forces involved in operations. That is how you avoid working at cross purposes.”
> 
> Maj Gen KK Ganguly, who commanded Indian Army in Sri Lanka’s Jaffna operations, said that Operation Twilight shows the Bangladesh Army has nicely evolved into a ‘thinking, cerebral army’.
> 
> “Many armies have leaders who brag too much. During operations, they face TV cameras and make tall claims. Bangladesh Army seems to have commanders who think hard and finish an operation without making tall claims.”
> 
> He said ‘Operation Twilight’ will further boost the credibility of Bangladesh Army and will make them more sought after by the UN.
> 
> Former field commanders echoed the views of the senior generals.
> 
> Col Ashis Das, who fought insurgents in Kashmir and Northeast and is credited with capturing a major hill during the 1986 confrontation with China, agreed with Mukherjee and Roye.
> 
> “Fighting fanatic terrorists prepared to blow themselves up in a populated built up area is the army’s worst nightmare. The Bangladesh para-commandos displayed great skill and tactical finesse in handling a delicate situation.”
> 
> Das and his former colleague Col Partha Bhattacharyya also lauded the Bangladesh government for putting its full trust in the Army to handle the job.
> 
> “In India, we often have needless political interference. Our politicians often shy away from tough decisions. That is clearly not the case in Bangladesh,” said Das.
> 
> Col Bhattacharya, who served in Kashmir and Northeast and also in ‘very difficult situations abroad’, agreed. “Bangladesh has the political will to tackle terrorism. And they have very competent soldiers and policemen who are prepared to do whatever it takes to fight against terror.”
> 
> Both Das and Bhattacharya praised the ‘tactical restraint’ displayed by the para commandos.
> 
> “The Russians would have taken down the whole building or pumped gas into it without rescuing civilians first, as they did in the Moscow theatre years ago. The Pakistanis would have opened indiscriminate fire. The Bangladesh Army used force in the right measure, there was no overkill,” said Das.
> 
> Bhattacharyya, formerly of military intelligence, also praised the ‘quality and accuracy of intelligence’ in Sylhet.”That makes a huge difference’.
> 
> “The way Bangladesh is fighting terror speaks a lot about the country. They will do well in whatever they do,” said Bhattacharya.
> 
> Agreed Colonel Soumitra Ray.”Bangladesh Army has come a long way. They are mission-focused and task-oriented. Ops Twilight proved it.”
> 
> Credit: Subir Bhaumik
> 
> https://www.bdmilitary.com/internal...commandos-praised-operation-twilight-conduct/


Well happy to hear they're impressed with our way of doing things. Seriously this operation and likes of them in past and everything in future if necessary will put comparison credibility of bangladesh's special forces against other world's best special forces.


----------



## Major 13625

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Well happy to hear they're impressed with our way of doing things. Seriously this operation and likes of them in past and everything in future if necessary will put comparison credibility of bangladesh's special forces against other world's best special forces.


we can learn from this operation army need observation UAV, killer UGVs and bomb disposal UGVs. army might have them but be must be available in each cantonment for such operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Major 13625 said:


> we can learn from this operation army need observation UAV, killer UGVs and bomb disposal UGVs. army might have them but be must be available in each cantonment for such operations.


How do you know they're not? Available i.e. I am sure they know more about themselves than us


----------



## Russell

Mohammed Khaled said:


> How do you know they're not? Available i.e. I am sure they know more about themselves than us


News reports saying - the Army used a drone made my SUST students to scope out the building.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Major 13625

Mohammed Khaled said:


> How do you know they're not? Available i.e. I am sure they know more about themselves than us


But they are not using them, till now. Army dealing with this type situation not very long less than one year.



Russell said:


> News reports saying - the Army used a drone made my SUST students to scope out the building.


yea they have used one drone for the very first time.


----------



## Russell

This is why they used it...The team leader did a demo of his drone and system in January for the army.







This is his profile: https://www.facebook.com/Nabilphysics?hc_ref=SEARCH&fref=nf

He actually made a post hinting at his involvement...and as you can see from the comments...people told him to zip it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riasat

Russell said:


> News reports saying - the Army used a drone made my SUST students to scope out the building.



Army also must start using rovers... they are easy to control in confined spaces than drones.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Major 13625 said:


> But they are not using them, till now. Army dealing with this type situation not very long less than one year.
> 
> 
> yea they have used one drone for the very first time.


Dude you know our army is very secretive about like everything... sabr...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

this operation was a "message to the rest of the world" about Bangladesh's military capabilities.... 
the sheer quality and professionalism shown in this operation should earn respect of other nations....
the prestige of this state has been elevated through this operation and should give a warning to anyone outside or inside with the intention of causing harm to this state....

through this operation and the one conducted at Holey Artisan Bakery, Bangladesh Army has shown how much can be achieved if confidence on your own abilities is established.... the subservient days are over when it used to be propagated that 'our military capabilities are poor'....

this "message" goes with the words uttered by the PM during the inauguration of the submarines on 12th March.... "if attacked, we have the capabilities to give a proper response"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riasat

Army did a fascinating job (specially with the civilians stuck in the building).
However I have a question in regards to how we approach these dens to the people here who has more knowledge about defense. 

In the west, they usually have armed police, once they have suspicion or is confirmed about a position of a suspected criminals, they would silently enter the building, barge into the apartment and arrest or shoot the criminals before they can get ready. What stops us from using that tactics in Bangladesh? Why do we announce it with a mic and let them prepare for hours?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

riasat said:


> Army did a fascinating job (specially with the civilians stuck in the building).
> However I have a question in regards to how we approach these dens to the people here who has more knowledge about defense.
> 
> *In the west, they usually have armed police, once they have suspicion or is confirmed about a position of a suspected criminals, they would silently enter the building, barge into the apartment and arrest or shoot the criminals before they can get ready. What stops us from using that tactics in Bangladesh? Why do we announce it with a mic and let them prepare for hours?*



We would do the same if these were your standard criminals...but, Islamist terrorists are a completely different breed and pose a completely different threat.

Most criminals don't want to die and self preservation tends to be their No.1 priority.

These savages think they'll be getting 70 odd virgins to mess around with (what do the women get?) - in such cases...the danger for the authorities and the civilians is much, much higher.

SWAT have been taking care of most of the encounters in the past 6-7 months, but with close to 80 civilians in the building - I guess the authorities felt the Para-commandos were better equipped to deal with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> this operation was a "message to the rest of the world" about Bangladesh's military capabilities....
> the sheer quality and professionalism shown in this operation should earn respect of other nations....
> the prestige of this state has been elevated through this operation and should give a warning to anyone outside or inside with the intention of causing harm to this state....
> 
> through this operation and the one conducted at Holey Artisan Bakery, Bangladesh Army has shown how much can be achieved if confidence on your own abilities is established.... the subservient days are over when it used to be propagated that 'our military capabilities are poor'....
> 
> this "message" goes with the words uttered by the PM during the inauguration of the submarines on 12th March.... "if attacked, we have the capabilities to give a proper response"


reminds me how back in 20th century how SAS established dominance and earned respect of all major global powers... we can observe similar trends with ours SF atm



riasat said:


> Army did a fascinating job (specially with the civilians stuck in the building).
> However I have a question in regards to how we approach these dens to the people here who has more knowledge about defense.
> 
> In the west, they usually have armed police, once they have suspicion or is confirmed about a position of a suspected criminals, they would silently enter the building, barge into the apartment and arrest or shoot the criminals before they can get ready. What stops us from using that tactics in Bangladesh? Why do we announce it with a mic and let them prepare for hours?


because the US based mobs aren't as heavily armed or militarised or trained in such a way that they would pose a huge blow to their force... also their police is more militarised which is not a good sign as you can see with the police brutality complaints you can hear occasionally.... in our country police is a seperate institution from military... that's why we have RAB which bridges the gap between police and army.... although we have SWAT teams etc... they're mostly employed from the army as are most officers of RAB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

Now days RAB only using for depoly general security purpose but years ago this elite force used to restraint militants. BD needs to increase capability of our armed Police forces becoz climate are changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> Now days RAB only using for depoly general security purpose but years ago this elite force used to restraint militants. BD needs to increase capability of our armed Police forces becoz climate are changed.


RAB has to date been involved in every terrorist encounter - after all RAB intelligence Chief Lt. Col. Azad is fighting for his life after being hurt in the bomb blast in Sylhet the other day.

SWAT and the Para-Commandos have come to the fore when specific and prolonged operations have been undertaken. 

RAB is still very much the tip of the spear when it comes to tackling militants (a large number of the militants captured alive were busted by RAB)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed1

BM 30 Smerch MBRL shown in Armed Forces Hardware Show 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

syed1 said:


> View attachment 387489
> 
> 
> View attachment 387491
> BM 30 Smerch MBRL shown in Armed Forces Hardware Show 2017





syed1 said:


> View attachment 387489
> 
> 
> View attachment 387491
> BM 30 Smerch MBRL shown in Armed Forces Hardware Show 2017


shame we still use this junk of a tank and that spelling mistake.... 
hadn't bd army seen how the iraqis burnt in these thin rust buckets in the 90s?


----------



## syed1

Mohammed Khaled said:


> shame we still use this junk of a tank and that spelling mistake....
> hadn't bd army seen how the iraqis burnt in these thin rust buckets in the 90s?




We received some Type 69s from Iraqi stock in the 90s


----------



## ghost250

https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-...m+Bangladesh+Military+Forces+-+BDMilitary.com


----------



## Michael Corleone

syed1 said:


> We received some Type 69s from Iraqi stock in the 90s


groups of tanks we took as war booty in the battle field in kuwait. we had to take USA's permission though.
Egyptian troops was alongside us when fighting against these tanks


----------



## Major 13625

Mohammed Khaled said:


> groups of tanks we took as war booty in the battle field in kuwait. we had to take USA's permission though.
> Egyptian troops was alongside us when fighting against these tanks


In first gulf war?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Major 13625 said:


> In first gulf war?


Iraqi invasion of Kuwait! 1990!
Bangladesh was only involved in that war in the gulf. In 2003 US proposed us to join them in invading iraq (no surprise there)
They offered US made weapons sale if we do, we all know this didn't go through!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Iraqi invasion of Kuwait! 1990!
> Bangladesh was only involved in that war in the gulf. In 2003 US proposed us to join them in invading iraq (no surprise there)
> They offered US made weapons sale if we do, we all know this didn't go through!


also in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

syed1 said:


> View attachment 387489
> 
> 
> View attachment 387491
> BM 30 Smerch MBRL shown in Armed Forces Hardware Show 2017




Color on the mbrl seems Bangladeshi so we can assume so have either already Inducted some smerch MBRL or getting very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

BDforever said:


> also in Afghanistan


Our troops were in Afghanistan?


----------



## BDforever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Our troops were in Afghanistan?


was asked by USA to send.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

As we have known for sometime, I had confirmation (all hearsay, yes) that BOF has started manufacturing FeiNu 16 MANPAD (Man-portable air-defense system) in test batches. Full production will ensue (as planned in Forces Goal 2030) by 2017 mid-year timeframe (as reported on various military forums).

FeiNu-16 MANPADS or FN-16 (or in PLA terms Hong Ying-16) are the most recent MANPAD systems in use in the Bangladesh Army. It brings new capabilities with the most recent version of this lightweight short range missile - including increased accuracy and range within the flight envelope.

FN-16 is a third-generation iteration of the FN 6 passive infrared-homing MANPAD system and the latest and most accurate version - on the basis of which more specialized custom-use variants have also been developed.

MANPADs are typically used against low-flying & low-speed fixed and rotary-wing aircraft targets - typically helicopters. MANPAD requires a maximum of one or two operators, who target an aircraft as it flies a low altitude course and then is locked-on and fired. MANPADs are less likely to be successful against medium and high-altitude aircraft.

Expert Pilots can outmaneuver these low-altitude missiles (MANPADs) for a period - to keep them away and have them run out of propellant. However this pilot tactic is not successful against long-range or medium-range aircraft missiles, which have a larger propellant tank/store and have better seekers, to boot.

However, there is ample evidence that fighters actually have been downed with MANPADs, which may be attributed to skill and/or pure luck. Shooting down fighters using MANPADs depends on intelligence, timing, i.e. firing at the right moment, and of course on operator skill.

Seekers and sensors in the infrared guidance-homing FN 6, typically target heated objects such as exhausts of aircraft (once airborne). The primary MANPAD countermeasures for aircraft are heated sparks and flairs shot away from aircraft which throw off these seekers. The Chinese FN 6 however is fitted with a infrared digital seeker, which can differentiate individually between the heat of flairs, the ground and the sun itself. FN 6 also features Night vision and IFF (Identification of Friend or Foe) systems, which provides additional effectiveness and avoidance of seeker error due to ground clutter and solar heat signatures.

Complete FN 6 MANPAD system (missile+launcher) weighs 16 kg.

It has a velocity of 360 meters per second (Head On), 300 m/s (tail on).

Range is 6 km and Altitude is 15-3800 m.

It can maneuver with an 18g turn.

Hit probability is claimed to be greater than 70 percent.

FN 16 is an improved version of the FN 6. According to Chinese news channels, the guidance system can recognize individual flair patterns/types, and as a result has better likelihood of hitting targets. It also uses a new improved type of 'Ultra-Violet spectrum' guidance system.







FN 6 first came to the attention of Western observers during the Syrian Civil War (2013). At that time, an MI-8 helicopter was targeted and destroyed by rebels who used this MANPAD. The Islamic State (IS) of Iraq, also destroyed an MI-35 attack Chopper and a Bell 407 utility heli using these MANPADs, these are official precedents and records. There are many unofficial accounts of other successful attacks using the FN 6 as well.

Bangladesh has started full scale test manufacture of the FN 16 variant with TOT (Transfer of Technology) from China, there are plans to increase local component count in Bangladesh in the future to decrease import costs. It's quite a significant thing for a small country like ours who barely had an anti-aircraft missile arsenal (FM90) before 2013, which is only in the recent past.

In the near future BOF plans to indigenize manufacture of larger missiles such as Long Range SAMs with TOT from China.

http://newagebd.net/124138/pm-for-m...ernity-in-army/#sthash.qZlQyPZR.3zTfz3iT.dpbs


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FN 16 বাংলাদেশ আর্মড ফোর্সের ব্যবহৃত একমাত্র ম্যানপ্যাড সিস্টেম (man portable air defence system (MANPADS)। এটি একটি থার্ড জেনারেশন প্যাসিভ ইনফ্রারেড হোমিং ম্যানপ্যাড। চাইনিজ আর্মির হাতে থাকা ম্যানপ্যাড সিস্টেম গুলোর মধ্যে সবচেয়ে লেটেস্ট মাল এগুলোই। এফএন ৬(এর আগের ভার্সন) এর উপর বেজ করে এর আরো কিছু ভ্যারিয়েন্ট বানানো হয়েছে। ভবিষ্যতেও আরও ইফেক্টিভ ম্যানপ্যাড বানাতে চাইনিজ আর্মি এই এফএন ৬ কেই বেজলাইন হিসেবে ব্যবহার করবে।

এফএন ৬ হলো Hongying 6 এর এক্সপোর্ট নেম। চাইনিজ আর্মিতে এগুলো Hongying 6 নামেই পরিচিত। চাইনিজ আর্মির মেইন ম্যানপ্যাড সিস্টেম এটা।

মোটামুটি ম্যানপ্যাড সম্পর্কে যারা জানেন, তারা তো জানেনই। আর যারা জানেন না, তাদের বলছি ম্যানপ্যাডের মূল লক্ষ্য হলো লো ফ্লাইং লো স্পিড এয়ারক্রাফট ফেলে দেয়া। এজন্য ম্যানপ্যাড বেশিরভাগ সময় হেলিকপ্টারের বিরুদ্ধে ব্যাবহার করা হয়। ম্যানপ্যাডের ডিজাইনও করা হয় সেভাবেই। এক বা সর্বোচ্চ দুজন মানুষ লাগবে, এয়ারক্রাফটকে যতটা সম্ভব কাছে বা নিচুতে আসতে দিতে হবে। দেন লক অ্যান্ড ফায়ার। ফাইটারের বিরুদ্ধে ব্যবহার করলে সফল হবার সম্ভাবনা কম। কারন দক্ষ পাইলট প্লেনকে কিছু সময় মিসাইল থেকে দূরে রাখতে পারলেই মিসাইলের ফুয়েল শেষ হয়ে যায়,যা লং রেঞ্জ বা মিডিয়াম রেঞ্জ অ্যান্টি এয়ারক্রাফট মিসাইলের হয় না। অবশ্য ম্যানপ্যাড দিয়ে ফাইটারও ফেলার নজির আছে। এটা নির্ভর করে শুটারের বুদ্ধিমত্তা, সঠিক সময়ে ফায়ারিং আর পাইলটের স্কিলের উপর।

এফএন ৬ এর গাইডেন্স হলো ইনফ্রারেড হোমিং, সোজা ভাষায় বলতে গেলে এয়ারবোর্ন হবার পর এটা আকাশের সবচেয়ে উত্তপ্ত বস্তু টার্গেট করে, যেটা হলো এয়ারক্রাফটের এঞ্জিন। এটাতে যে চাইনিজ ডিজিটাল ইনফ্রারেড সীকার লাগানো আছে, সো আলাদা আলাদা ভাবে ফ্লেয়ারের উত্তাপ মাটির তাপ ও সূর্যের তাপ আলাদা করতে পারে। একটা মিসাইলকে এড়ানোর প্রথম উপায়ই হচ্ছে ফ্লেয়ার। এর হ্যান্ডেলে কুলিং সিস্টেম লাগানো থাকে। নাইট ভিশন বা আইএফএফ (IFF=Identification of friend o foe) সিস্টেম ইন্সটল করা আছে।

কমপ্লিট এফএন ৬ ম্যানপ্যাড সিস্টেমের (মিসাইল,লাঞ্চার) ওজন ১৬ কেজি। এর স্পিড প্রতি সেকেন্ডে ৩৬০ মিটার (হেড অন), ৩০০মি/সে (টেইল অন) ।

রেঞ্জ ৬ কিলোমিটার

অলটিচিউড ১৫-৩৮০০ মিটার

টার্গেট হিট করার চান্স; ৭০ পারসেন্ট

এতো গেল এফএন ৬ এর কথা, এবার আসি এফএন ১৬ এ। ২০০৮ সালে চীন প্রথম এটাকে জনসম্মুখে প্রকাশ করে। এটা এফ এন ৬ এর উন্নত সংস্করণ। এর ডিজিটাল সিকার এফএন ৬ এর থেকে উন্নত। চাইনিজ নিউজ চ্যানেল অনুযায়ী, এর গাইডেন্স সিস্টেম ফ্লেয়ার আলাদাভাবে চিনতে পারে, ফলে টার্গেটে হিট করার চান্স বেড়ে গেছে অনেক গুন। এটার আরো একটা বড় সুবিধা হলো এতে আল্ট্রাভায়োলেট গাইডেন্স সিস্টেমও আছে।

এফএন ৬ প্রথম নজরে আসে সিরিয়ান সিভিল ওয়ারে (যা এখনো চলছে),২০১৩ সালে । সেসময় বিদ্রোহীরা এই মিসাইল দিয়ে একটা এমআই ৮ হেলিকপ্টার ফেলে দেয়। এরপর আইএস ইরাকের একটি এমআই ৩৫ অ্যাটাক চপার ফেলে দেয়। একটি বেল ৪০৭ ও ফেলার নজির আছে এই ম্যানপ্যাডের। এগুলো অফিশিয়াল রেকর্ড। আনঅফিশিয়াল জানা নেই।

বাংলাদেশ (FN 16 variant) চীন থেকে এগুলো TOT(Transfer of Technology) সহ কিনছে। ফলে ভবিষ্যতে এগুলো বাংলাদেশই বানাতে পারবে। এগুলো অ্যাসেম্বলও করা হবে বাংলাদেশে। যেমন চীনের জেএফ সেভেনটিন,যা পাকিস্তান নিজেই অ্যাসেম্বল করে। আমাদের মত ছোট দেশের কাছে এটা খুবই তাৎপর্যপূর্ন একটা ব্যাপার। কারন অ্যান্টি এয়ারক্রাফট মিসাইলই আমরা ব্যাবহার শুরু করেছি ২০১৩ থেকে, FM90 দিয়ে যা বেশিদিন আগের কথা নয় । ভবিষ্যতে TOTর সাহায্যে লং রেঞ্জ স্যামও আমরা নিজেরাই উৎপাদন করতে পারব।

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Russell

Bangla translation ke korse...

Latest 'maal'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

BDforever said:


> was asked by USA to send.



You are right in a way, in our case our government was directly approached and pressurized by no other than the then Prime Minister Rt. Honorable Mr. Tony Blair,M.P of the United Kingdom of Great Britain & Northern Ireland, back in very beginning of 2000's,during his official visit to Bangladesh.
However, we stood firm and informed the entire global community, that we were prepared to participate, if mandated by the United Nations,i.e ONLY wearing "Blue Helmets".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Russell said:


> Bangla translation ke korse...
> 
> Latest 'maal'



Kono ek mokkel in Internet. Ami English translate korsi. Google translate is atrocious even after five years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-...m+Bangladesh+Military+Forces+-+BDMilitary.com

Bangladesh to buy thermal imaging sights from Turkish Comany Aselsan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

Is the Guy who is sitting with General Bajwa yours ? I mean Bangladesh Army ?


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> It seems yes. The camo is certainly BA Woodland.
> Do you have a clearer picture?


no, check my comment


----------



## Russell

How can it be Bangladesh...the caption mentions the 10 foreign nations taking part

China
Indonesia
Jordan
Malaysia
Maldives
Myanmar
Sri Lanka
Turkey
Thailand
UK


----------



## Nilgiri

Zarvan said:


> Is the Guy who is sitting with General Bajwa yours ? I mean Bangladesh Army ?



Looks to be Sri Lankan


----------



## Zarvan

The post is missing in country and they guys is most likely Bangladeshi


----------



## Michael Corleone

Zarvan said:


> Is the Guy who is sitting with General Bajwa yours ? I mean Bangladesh Army ?


No it's not. I can't say for sure. The pic is too blurred 
Are you guys holding any commando drills? SSG and 1st para commando battalion excercises together last year in Pakistan.


----------



## Zarvan

Mohammed Khaled said:


> No it's not. I can't say for sure. The pic is too blurred
> Are you guys holding any commando drills? SSG and 1st para commando battalion excercises together last year in Pakistan.


Yes this is most likely competition


----------



## Sine Nomine

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> actually this is a new trend....
> forget the days when commandos used to be in one unit, whereas non-commandos in other units.... this is a totally new ball-game.... BD is not following the rules made by Westerners.... its making its own rules regarding everything.... this is just one example of that....
> 
> the secret is, you need to know the base of the previous rules in order make new ones....


It's not new US has got Rangers,Pakistan has got light commando battalion,and India has Ghatak companies these all are part of Divisional or corps formations from long time.



Mohammed Khaled said:


> but then ofc commandos go through more obstacles which regular infantrymen don't or can't even in most cases.


You can't train every soldier like SF one's that will suck huge amount of money.
SF are units dedicated for some tasks only.They can't be used like normal Infantry.



Mohammed Khaled said:


> SSG and 1st para commando battalion excercises together last year in Pakistan.


Have you got any pictures? do share


----------



## Michael Corleone

قناص said:


> It's not new US has got Rangers,Pakistan has got light commando battalion,and India has Ghatak companies these all are part of Divisional or corps formations from long time.
> 
> 
> You can't train every soldier like SF one's that will suck huge amount of money.
> SF are units dedicated for some tasks only.They can't be used like normal Infantry.
> 
> 
> Have you got any pictures? do share


The pics were posted on pdf. I am too lazy to go through and try searching for em.


----------



## bigbossman

Let's stop all hate comments...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

bigbossman said:


> Let's stop all hate comments...



Which year is it from?


----------



## Zarvan

Bangladesh Army Paracommando Forces are being provided with the new KRISS Vector Gen II SMG. This little monster can spew out 1,200 rounds per minute and has hardly any recoil. Its a master class revolution in gun making. Terrorists will be painted in lead. https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-...-army-para-commandos-us-made-submachine-guns/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 388165
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Army Paracommando Forces are being provided with the new KRISS Vector Gen II SMG. This little monster can spew out 1,200 rounds per minute and has hardly any recoil. Its a master class revolution in gun making. Terrorists will be painted in lead. https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-...-army-para-commandos-us-made-submachine-guns/


do you like it ?


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> do you like it ?


YES great Gun and I hope Bangladesh also gets new standard Assault Rifle for its forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> YES great Gun and I hope Bangladesh also gets new standard Assault Rifle for its forces



it is multipurpose weapon platform, it can be also used as rifle


----------



## Arefin007

*Bangladesh Army hunts Long Range ATGMs

https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-procurement/bangladesh-army-hunts-long-range-atgms/
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Arefin007 said:


> *Bangladesh Army hunts Long Range ATGMs
> 
> https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-procurement/bangladesh-army-hunts-long-range-atgms/*


Kornet-EM or if possible Hermes-K  
@Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed1

monitor said:


> Color on the mbrl seems Bangladeshi so we can assume so have either already Inducted some smerch MBRL or getting very soon.




This is actually an Indian smerch picture used as a model.


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> Kornet-EM or if possible Hermes-K
> @Zarvan


Is Bangladesh looking for man portable Anti Tank or other one


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> Is Bangladesh looking for man portable Anti Tank or other one


well BD already has man portable ATGM, now probably looking for another one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kandari-Hushiyaar

Zarvan said:


> Is Bangladesh looking for man portable Anti Tank or other one



What is a Bangladesh Army Man doing in Pakistan?


----------



## damiendehorn

Kandari-Hushiyaar said:


> What is a Bangladesh Army Man doing in Pakistan?


?????????.........


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bangladesh Army special forces train in Sri Lanka on jungle warfare, while they train in Nepal on mountain warfare.... there are many countries in this list where our special forces get trained.... non-special forces soldiers also get trained.... they also work as observers in many places.... 

the point is, they're not talked about - doesn't mean they don't happen.... Bangladesh has good relations with many countries and it has the right to do so..... and a more active Bangladesh in the geopolitical scenario will have closer relations with many other countries.... but one Bangladesh's neighbours (a big country) don't like Bangladesh's military relations with any country..... they feel that they have the right to question Bangladesh's military relations with other states, especially countries that are also that country's neighbours.....

that inferior mindset of that country's leadership has kept them insecure..... they see threat in everything... always fearful of its neighbours (if they turn against them)..... and Bangladesh will continue to play with their fear!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

http://mywatchseries.to/episode/criminal_minds_beyond_borders_s2_e5.html

You need to watch this episode of season of FBI beyond borders. This episode is based in Bangladesh. You may not like it over all but one thing they have raised which is Bangladesh has seriously low number of Police. You have one of the fastest growing economies in the world but your Police Force is really really small

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russell

Yup, the cops are woefully undermanned.

Recruitment of *50,000* new police officers started in mid 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Zarvan said:


> http://mywatchseries.to/episode/criminal_minds_beyond_borders_s2_e5.html
> 
> You need to watch this episode of season of FBI beyond borders. This episode is based in Bangladesh. You may not like it over all but one thing they have raised which is Bangladesh has seriously low number of Police. You have one of the fastest growing economies in the world but your Police Force is really really small



Our land area is very small even though per capita police is low but area is the biggest factor when it comes to policing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Bangladesh should deploy 100000+ service dogs. They are more efficient I think...


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Zarvan said:


> Bangladesh has seriously low number of Police. You have one of the fastest growing economies in the world but your Police Force is really really small



thats absolutely right..... the number of police should be at least 500,000.....


----------



## asad71

*Bangladesh Army buying two CASA CN-235-300 military transport aircraft from Spain with latest avionics updates and other advanced systems for military air operations.*

Army Aviation Group, reportedly, ordered these two planes from Spanish company in early 2015. Bangladesh AAG currently operating various fixed-wing and rotary-wing aircraft from several origins. Six Russian Mil Mi-171 and Mi-171SH are in service, two French Eurocopter AS365 Dauphin also operational along three Bell-206 are in service with army. 

Among fixed-wing military planes Bangladesh Army Aviation Group operating one Cessna 208B Grand Caravan, five Cessna 152. One CASA C-295W will be delivered later in 2017. 

Here can you find about C295W update: https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&vide...


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> well BD already has man portable ATGM, now probably looking for another one



There is a strong probability that BD Army may induct longer range HJ-12 in selected ATGM units.

It is a Solid fuel rocket with infrared homing and CCD Guidance and having an effective range of 4 km or 2.5 miles in the daytime. It also boasts a autonomous-homing fire-and-forget regime meaning it allows the operator to immediately take cover or reload to engage another target.

The warhead uses a tandem shaped charge with an estimated penetration capability of up to 1,100 mm (43 in) of rolled homogeneous armour (RHA) after penetrating ERA (explosive reactive armor).

In tests it was deemed quite effective against third generation main battle tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## masud

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1605241709516805

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## asad71

*Kornet-EM *Medium Range Anti-Tank Guided Missile system is likely to win the DGDP tender for the BA's MR ATGM. Another Russian missile system capable of reaching 100km will win the LR ATGM tender. BA will then field the longest range anti-tank guided missile systems in Asia. India, Pakistan and Myanmar have nothing like it.This should keep and armor threat from IA in check.




BA has acquired six Mi-171Sh combat support choppers. 





https://flic.kr/p/T1anDa

BA plans procuring SP anti-aircraft guns. Will provide low altitude air defense used against helis, UAVs, low-slow flying aircraft,etc. BK1060 8x8 35mm SPAAA is ideal for any mechanized units. It could play a devastating direct fire role as well against softies and fortified positions. It might be cheaper to shell those fortifications rather than employing ATGMs.







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202971283999235&set=pcb.319070795179861&type=3

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

asad71 said:


> *Bangladesh Army buying two CASA CN-235-300 military transport aircraft from Spain with latest avionics updates and other advanced systems for military air operations.*
> 
> Army Aviation Group, reportedly, ordered these two planes from Spanish company in early 2015. Bangladesh AAG currently operating various fixed-wing and rotary-wing aircraft from several origins. Six Russian Mil Mi-171 and Mi-171SH are in service, two French Eurocopter AS365 Dauphin also operational along three Bell-206 are in service with army.
> 
> Among fixed-wing military planes Bangladesh Army Aviation Group operating one Cessna 208B Grand Caravan, five Cessna 152. One CASA C-295W will be delivered later in 2017.
> 
> Here can you find about C295W update: https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&vide...



how far has it gone?... any update?


----------



## asad71

Chinese NSG-85 Sniper Rifle rifle used by BA. In the pix PGR trooper.




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202973161566173&set=pcb.319250411828566&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202971222677702&set=gm.319063805180560&type=3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

asad71 said:


> *Kornet-EM *Medium Range Anti-Tank Guided Missile system is likely to win the DGDP tender for the BA's MR ATGM. Another Russian missile system capable of reaching 100km will win the LR ATGM tender. BA will then field the longest range anti-tank guided missile systems in Asia. India, Pakistan and Myanmar have nothing like it.This should keep and armor threat from IA in check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BA has acquired six Mi-171Sh combat support choppers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/T1anDa
> 
> BA plans procuring SP anti-aircraft guns. Will provide low altitude air defense used against helis, UAVs, low-slow flying aircraft,etc. BK1060 8x8 35mm SPAAA is ideal for any mechanized units. It could play a devastating direct fire role as well against softies and fortified positions. It might be cheaper to shell those fortifications rather than employing ATGMs.


is it your personal Opinion brother?


----------



## asad71

masud said:


> is it your personal Opinion brother?



Assessment, not opinion.


----------



## masud

asad71 said:


> Assessment, not opinion.


i am little confused about *Another Russian missile system capable of reaching 100km will win the LR ATGM tender?*
i think it will be MLRS (*9M55K1* Cluster munition, self-guided anti-tank projectile) That will soon come with long rang MLRS system. china also have this kind of rocket mlrs projectile. or what?


----------



## asad71

asad71 said:


> Chinese NSG-85 Sniper Rifle rifle used by BA. In the pix PGR trooper.



Lapua is the long range sniper rifle especially modified to meet the Bangladesh Army's requirements. It features 7.62x54R calibre, for which ammunition is made at the Bangladesh Ordnance Factory. This specially modified long range sniper rifle will be rolled out to every infantry sniper team gradually however the Special Forces will get them first. Accuracy International and Rangemaster are in competition to satisfy the Bangladesh Army's requirements for sniper rifles. Each year they will compete against each other so it might be that both AX and RM series sniper rifles will be used - its not a bad thing, the Army will use the best sniper rifles in the world now. Price wise the Rangemaster is the preferred choice.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202981036643045&set=gm.320004591753148&type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asad71

More confirmation that Army Aviation buying Airbus CASA to strengthen airborne capability of Special Forces and airborne assault troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bdslph

asad71 said:


> More confirmation that Army Aviation buying Airbus CASA to strengthen airborne capability of Special Forces and airborne assault troops.



will we buy the MPA and ASW Aircraft 
or just plain transport version , as thats is where you can fit the troops


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

asad71 said:


> More confirmation that Army Aviation buying Airbus CASA to strengthen airborne capability of Special Forces and airborne assault troops.



hope thats not an assessment or opinion.... 

work on the second Para Battalion and the first Para Brigade is going on in full swing...
a new SW HQ is also being formed.... so, such aircraft are desperately needed now.... in fact, a lot more is needed along with this trickle.....


----------



## asad71

1.Warfare now sees much deployment of SFs. Therefore, we need to enhance numbers, firepower, mobility and communications of our SFs. We need to constantly asses threat perceptions that we face, and therefrom work out the missions, task and role to be allotted to various elements of SF. Organizing and leading partisans in case an area is over run, destroying an enemy KPI, assassinating an enemy agent anywhere in the world, organizing and leading FFs in enemy held territory, etc. Anti-militant, anti-hijacking, etc are best left to the Police SFs.
2. When SHW expressed her reluctance to visit Modi to sign agreements unsuitable to us, RAW sponsored "jongi"/militants began their strike all over the country. With the end of the visit, these have suddenly stopped. We really need to invite the NE FFs back to pay back in kind. This time ISI and MSS need to be more professional in engaging with DGFI in this.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

our special forces are getting trained in various environments in many countries.... e.g. mountain warfare training in Nepal and jungle training in Sri Lanka....

yet, another type of warfare would become important in the coming days - island warfare...
Maldives is a good choice for that kind of practice.... think about a para-jump on an airfield, which is surrounded by water.... 



asad71 said:


> This time ISI and MSS need to be more professional in engaging with DGFI in this.



that would be someone else's agenda, brother..... not that way.... not at all...
the US would jump in here if that kind of effort is made.... we can't allow that....


----------



## Michael Corleone

asad71 said:


> More confirmation that Army Aviation buying Airbus CASA to strengthen airborne capability of Special Forces and airborne assault troops.


BUT we are just buying one? :/


----------



## asad71

Mohammed Khaled said:


> BUT we are just buying one? :/



To start with.



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> our special forces are getting trained in various environments in many countries.... e.g. mountain warfare training in Nepal and jungle training in Sri Lanka....
> 
> yet, another type of warfare would become important in the coming days - island warfare...
> Maldives is a good choice for that kind of practice.... think about a para-jump on an airfield, which is surrounded by water....
> 
> 
> 
> that would be someone else's agenda, brother..... not that way.... not at all...
> the US would jump in here if that kind of effort is made.... we can't allow that....



There is no other way you can cleanse the all-encompassing RAW penetration. China and Pakistan are not our immediate neighbors. We don't have border issues with them. Not even water issues. Nor are they going to press us for corridor. ISI and MSS will help us tackle Indian intransigence, bullying, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

asad71 said:


> There is no other way you can cleanse the all-encompassing RAW penetration. China and Pakistan are not our immediate neighbors. We don't have border issues with them. Not even water issues. Nor are they going to press us for corridor. ISI and MSS will help us tackle Indian intransigence, bullying, etc.



well, don't you think this undermines the efficiency of our intelligence?
this is what I had been warning against.... this is the agenda that I am strongly against....
one of the most important things that is indicating Bangladesh's strength today is intelligence... this is why we are currently talking of building a strong Bangladesh..... foreign intelligence would be there, no doubt.... all powerful states try to do that.... but what is crucial is that whether we are in control or not.... this is the state control that we are talking about..... this is the state power that we are talking about..... without intelligence, the can't possibly wield any power whatsoever.... 

unfortunately, intelligence is something that you can't see.... but it is there, and its work can be enjoyed.... once you can enjoy that, you know that its work is being effective.... Bangladesh is currently showing intellectual power through international diplomacy... its not about any person.... its about the state.... once the state wins something people enjoy it.... nobody asks or understands how that was possible.... and within that background work, intelligence plays a massive role.... do you think we had been able to complete the strategic alliance with China without our intelligence securing the most important military establishment?..... the Chinese is not that stupid.... so, undermining our intelligence also undermines our friends' judgements.... 

so, praising our intelligence for their good work is part of a rational understanding....
please don't let others undermine our state achievements....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> well, don't you think this undermines the efficiency of our intelligence?
> this is what I had been warning against.... this is the agenda that I am strongly against....
> one of the most important things that is indicating Bangladesh's strength today is intelligence... this is why we are currently talking of building a strong Bangladesh..... foreign intelligence would be there, no doubt.... all powerful states try to do that.... but what is crucial is that whether we are in control or not.... this is the state control that we are talking about..... this is the state power that we are talking about..... without intelligence, the can't possibly wield any power whatsoever....
> 
> unfortunately, intelligence is something that you can't see.... but it is there, and its work can be enjoyed.... once you can enjoy that, you know that its work is being effective.... Bangladesh is currently showing intellectual power through international diplomacy... its not about any person.... its about the state.... once the state wins something people enjoy it.... nobody asks or understands how that was possible.... and within that background work, intelligence plays a massive role.... do you think we had been able to complete the strategic alliance with China without our intelligence securing the most important military establishment?..... the Chinese is not that stupid.... so, undermining our intelligence also undermines our friends' judgements....
> 
> so, praising our intelligence for their good work is part of a rational understanding....
> please don't let others undermine our state achievements....




Intel services need allies. RAW is allied to Mossad, CIA and others. We will need allies for our Intel, and these should be MSS and ISI. And we need large initial funding, for which Chinese assistance should be sought . At this point in time, China and Pakistan are our natural allies - never mind what treaties we have with so and so.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/bdmilitaryplus/permalink/322289704857970/

BA has short listed buying either Mi-24 or Mi-35. Initially eight pieces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Indian hackers take down Bangladesh defence website*

Arifur Rahman Rabbi
Published at 07:35 PM April 29, 2017
Last updated at 07:53 PM April 29, 2017



A screenshot of the hacked website
*The Defence Finance Department website has since been recovered.*
A Bangladesh government website under the Defence Ministry was attacked by hackers on Saturday morning.

The official website of the Defence Finance Department www.cgdf.gov.bd was taken down by a hacker group claiming to be Indian.


The group calling itself “TH3 S41NT” left a message on the homepage stating the obvious lapse in the websites’ security measures.

Inter Services Public Relations Director Lt Col Rashidul Hasan told the Dhaka Tribune that the website was indeed hacked but it has been recovered since.

“We addressed the issue immediately after discovering it. The site developers sprung into action and recovered the site around 4pm.”






The website after the recovery

The Bangla Tribune reports cyber security specialist Dr Touhid Bhuiyan saying: “Bangladeshi government websites are severely vulnerable to cyber attacks. The host domains are also not secure, leaving a lot of loopholes for hackers to breach our system. The websites should be frequently tested for vulnerabilities to prevent further attacks.”


The website, designed on a Drupal platform, is one of the thousands of websites designed by Access to Information (A2i) as an upgrade to the former Joomla platform sites. Despite the upgrade, several Bangladeshi government websites often come under cyber attack, the most notorious being the Bangladesh Bank cyber heist in 2016.

The hacker group “TH3 S41NT” on its Facebook page boasts its successful cyber attacks, mostly against Bangladeshi and Pakistani government websites.


----------



## Michael Corleone

I mean I'm not surprised when basic http level encryption is not present on the website.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I mean I'm not surprised when basic http level encryption is not present on the website.



These govt. amlas are still living in the 90's thinking everything is safe....so back-dated.

They should wake up from their slumber.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> These govt. amlas are still living in the 90's thinking everything is safe....so back-dated.
> 
> They should wake up from their slumber.....


Ghara pulapiner jaat eirokomi kore... reason I hate arrogant *** bengalis.


----------



## masud

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Indian hackers take down Bangladesh defence website*
> 
> Arifur Rahman Rabbi
> Published at 07:35 PM April 29, 2017
> Last updated at 07:53 PM April 29, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> A screenshot of the hacked website
> *The Defence Finance Department website has since been recovered.*
> A Bangladesh government website under the Defence Ministry was attacked by hackers on Saturday morning.
> 
> The official website of the Defence Finance Department www.cgdf.gov.bd was taken down by a hacker group claiming to be Indian.
> 
> 
> The group calling itself “TH3 S41NT” left a message on the homepage stating the obvious lapse in the websites’ security measures.
> 
> Inter Services Public Relations Director Lt Col Rashidul Hasan told the Dhaka Tribune that the website was indeed hacked but it has been recovered since.
> 
> “We addressed the issue immediately after discovering it. The site developers sprung into action and recovered the site around 4pm.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The website after the recovery
> 
> The Bangla Tribune reports cyber security specialist Dr Touhid Bhuiyan saying: “Bangladeshi government websites are severely vulnerable to cyber attacks. The host domains are also not secure, leaving a lot of loopholes for hackers to breach our system. The websites should be frequently tested for vulnerabilities to prevent further attacks.”
> 
> 
> The website, designed on a Drupal platform, is one of the thousands of websites designed by Access to Information (A2i) as an upgrade to the former Joomla platform sites. Despite the upgrade, several Bangladeshi government websites often come under cyber attack, the most notorious being the Bangladesh Bank cyber heist in 2016.
> 
> The hacker group “TH3 S41NT” on its Facebook page boasts its successful cyber attacks, mostly against Bangladeshi and Pakistani government websites.




WE are attacked by indian hackers. we should eastiblized an cyber army in help of PLA army cyber division assistance..........
an oportunity to improve BD - PLA coperation.........


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> WE are attacked by indian hackers. we should eastiblized an cyber army in help of PLA army cyber division assistance..........
> an oportunity to improve BD - PLA coperation.........


Dude the hack wasn't impressive. I used to be a security researcher myself during my early years of high school and helped Facebook improve its account security. Bangladeshs black hate hacker members are enough to bring their country down to knees.


----------



## masud

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Dude the hack wasn't impressive. I used to be a security researcher myself during my early years of high school and helped Facebook improve its account security. Bangladeshs black hate hacker members are enough to bring their country down to knees.



An all known theory, how to incress your militry budget?
" always make your countrymen feels that an evil ENEMY want to crash your county. it will help to incrass the money for armed forces '

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehedi44

MM is getting SY-400 tactical MLRs....with its 400 km range.....they can destroy most of our key installations without losing any significant $$$......it seems they are always one step ahead of our defence policy makers....

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/myanmar-looks-to-buy-chinese-sy-400-ballistic-missile-systems.493809/


----------



## Arthur

mehedi44 said:


> MM is getting SY-400 tactical MLRs....with its 400 km range.....they can destroy most of our key installations without losing any significant $$$......it seems they are always one step ahead of our defence policy makers....
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/myanmar-looks-to-buy-chinese-sy-400-ballistic-missile-systems.493809/


Their is certain limitations on range of missiles in case of export. And no worries, BA itself is planning & evaluating long range GMRLS systems. All parties in the region has interest in maintaining the status quo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

mehedi44 said:


> MM is getting SY-400 tactical MLRs....with its 400 km range.....they can destroy most of our key installations without losing any significant $$$......it seems they are always one step ahead of our defence policy makers....
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/myanmar-looks-to-buy-chinese-sy-400-ballistic-missile-systems.493809/


i always think that matter, Myanmar buying or not but BD need to go for long range missiles & take assistance from other countries to made locally the missiles by our self's.

*S-400 Air Defense System Russia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Funny Bengali logic.... tired truck towed artillery won't get immobile in bangladesh's paddy field environment but apparently tracked vehicle whose sole reason of being tracked is for aid in mobility will get tracked. 
Man we need those new batches of tanks as much as possible.


----------



## Arthur

Bangladesh Army has floated a tender for Medium to Long Range ATGW systems. Also Sniper Rifles & Sound Ranging Equipments for Artillery Corps will be bought.







@BDforever bhai, things are moving!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russell

what do we have currently in terms of ATGM/ATGW?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Russell said:


> what do we have currently in terms of ATGM/ATGW?


Metis and kornet... got wrecking havoc in Syria on western tanks


----------



## Banglar Bir

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghost250

BD armys first C4I UAV..

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## BanglarBagh

Army's two new tank regiments which tank is going to be selected? any information on this? many of you have suggested the t-90ms. well I get it that this is somewhat of a proven tank so people want to see it in BA arsenal. but my choice would be wait a few years and go for t-14 armata when it's ready for export. I understand that this tank has yet to prove itself but I think Russians know about tanks inside-out; they have foregone the t-90 project completely and instead are opting for the t-14 project. in this regard this should be the platform BA chooses. but ultimately it's up to the BA planning personnel!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

BanglarBagh said:


> Army's two new tank regiments which tank is going to be selected?


Type 59BD for the Interim period. 300 of them was heavily upgraded to suit the modern battlefield.



BanglarBagh said:


> my choice would be wait a few years and go for t-14 armata when it's ready for export.


How you plan to cover the gap of 1 full size Armour brigade for the next 10-12 years? These are matter of national security my friend. These things can't wait, we need capable & modern battle tanks right now.



BanglarBagh said:


> Russians know about tanks inside-out; they have foregone the t-90 project completely and instead are opting for the t-14 project.


That's cuz Russian Economy now can't afford two top of the line tanks like T 90 & T 14 at the same time. In my opinion T 72 should have the one to leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Z19E armed scout helicopter ready for export
View attachment 397382

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

Bidrohi said:


> I heard it's engine was under powered? Or is it the Z-10?
> 
> This helicopter is comparable to what other attack helicopters in the market?


It's a deeply improved armed version of Z9 helicopter(TOT from French Dolphins), it's using domestic Turboshaft type 8C. I think BD operate both Dolphine and Z9?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

The engine is jointly produced by China and French Turbomeca.

I think the indegenization of the Engine has completed, so it's ready for export in mass production.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

Bidrohi said:


> Wanlaokan
> 
> I want to understand if this heli is similar in size and capability to the Turkish T-129 ATAK?
> 
> What is the price per unit?


It's a light armed scout helicopter, less armed than A129. It can carry ATGM, rocket Pod and cannon pod, AshM and AAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

The price is around 8 millions USD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

wanglaokan said:


> The price is around 8 millions USD.


 What's the discounted rates for an fully loaded, inclusive of spares for an "All weather, time tested friend and strategic partner" that to through G2G, long term soft loans?


----------



## Michael Corleone

No one is getting t14 armada at least for the next 10 years... Russia plans to meet their deman first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

BANGLAR BIR said:


> What's the discounted rates for an fully loaded, inclusive of spares for an "All weather, time tested friend and strategic partner" that to through G2G, long term soft loans?


Maybe we can teach you how to build one?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

wanglaokan said:


> Maybe we can teach you how to build one?


 obliged, my Chinese comrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nobody is asking the real question... does the Chinese attack helicopter come with Jesus nut?


----------



## Banglar Bir

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Nobody is asking the real question... does the Chinese attack helicopter come with Jesus nut?


 Nopes, unlike Uncle Sam+ NATO.


----------



## UKBengali

Mohammed Khaled said:


> No one is getting t14 armada at least for the next 10 years... Russia plans to meet their deman first.



I would not be too sure about that.
Russia has already offered it to Egypt.

If say BD was to order 300 units of the tank, then the Russians would just produce more. Russia's problem is not really tank manufacturing capacity but lack of money to produce them in numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> I would not be too sure about that.
> Russia has already offered it to Egypt.
> 
> If say BD was to order 300 units of the tank, then the Russians would just produce more. Russia's problem is not really tank manufacturing capacity but lack of money to produce them in numbers.


If they've offered it to Egypt, it makes sense... my knowledge is a bit stale on this i guess.... afaik Russia was planning to get theirs replaced by 2025 and mass production would ramp up from 2020


----------



## 帅的一匹

Z19E is a highly cost effective anti-tanks regiment solution.

Can anyone recognize this is envolving from Daulphin?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud

i would like to Buy T-90m for BD Army. T-90 and T-14 combination..........
* Not so costly as T-14 BUT More power-full then indian and mayanmar army tank (T-72, T-90).
http://defence-blog.com/army/russia-unveils-new-t-90m-proryv-3-main-battle-tank.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> i would like to Buy T-90m for BD Army. T-90 and T-14 combination..........
> * Not so costly as T-14 BUT More power-full then indian and mayanmar army tank (T-72, T-90).
> http://defence-blog.com/army/russia-unveils-new-t-90m-proryv-3-main-battle-tank.html


T14 isn't costly bruh! Who told you that? XD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Mohammed Khaled said:


> T14 isn't costly bruh! Who told you that? XD


what is the unit price of T-14? and T-90 M? with LINK PLEASE........


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> what is the unit price of T-14? and T-90 M? with LINK PLEASE........


https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.rbth.com/amp/505979
T-14 is going to cost 3.7 mil per tank for the Russians...
T-90ms costs the same!


----------



## bdslph

wanglaokan said:


> View attachment 397653
> View attachment 397654
> View attachment 397655
> View attachment 397656
> View attachment 397657
> View attachment 397658
> View attachment 397659
> View attachment 397660
> View attachment 397661
> 
> 
> Z19E is a highly cost effective anti-tanks regiment solution.
> 
> Can anyone recognize this is envolving from Daulphin?



yes i wonder why Bangladesh army did not choose the z19E as it is light armed helicopter and no complains until now


----------



## ziaulislam

asad71 said:


> Intel services need allies. RAW is allied to Mossad, CIA and others. We will need allies for our Intel, and these should be MSS and ISI. And we need large initial funding, for which Chinese assistance should be sought . At this point in time, China and Pakistan are our natural allies - never mind what treaties we have with so and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=322289704857970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BA has short listed buying either Mi-24 or Mi-35. Initially eight pieces.


Sir at this moment Pakistan is the only official enemy of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

ziaulislam said:


> Sir at this moment Pakistan is the only official enemy of Bangladesh


1.That's really not correct. A section of the media, bureaucracy and BAL look for opportunities to malign Pakistan - JUST TO PLEASE INDIA. But SHW, with all her faults and the Forn Minister have never made any negative comments on Pakistan.
2. India will soon realize SHW has systematically isolated Killer Modi internationally. This will have domestic repercussion soon. RSS forgot that SHW is a Congress gal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

ziaulislam said:


> Sir at this moment Pakistan is the only official enemy of Bangladesh


You guys are thousands of kms away... calm your tits mate.


----------



## Arthur

Reportedly a firefight broke out in Comilla Sector between BGB & BSF. Flag meeting to be held.


----------



## BanglarBagh

Khan saheb said:


> Reportedly a firefight broke out in Comilla Sector between BGB & BSF. Flag meeting to be held.



What was the reason for this skirmish?


----------



## Arthur

BanglarBagh said:


> What was the reason for this skirmish?


Not clear. I heard it from a insider working in that area.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Khan saheb said:


> Reportedly a firefight broke out in Comilla Sector between BGB & BSF. Flag meeting to be held.


If this is true then commanding officer will get transferred from that area at best from our side.

Dont know about BSF though...


----------



## bd_4_ever

Khan saheb said:


> Reportedly a firefight broke out in Comilla Sector between BGB & BSF. Flag meeting to be held.



Lets ask our very own @Comillaboy.
What's up there? Did we kick butts or they did?!


----------



## EastBengalPro

bd_4_ever said:


> Lets ask our very own @Comillaboy.
> What's up there? Did we kick butts or they did?!



No info sir! But hope we kicked them hard If it happened


----------



## ziaulislam

Mohammed Khaled said:


> You guys are thousands of kms away... calm your tits mate.


That is my line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastBengalPro

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 397010
> View attachment 397011
> View attachment 397012
> 
> BD armys first C4I UAV..



Some more info:

C-Astral Bramor C4EYE Short Range Reconnaissance UAV of Bangladesh Army. Made in Slovenia BD Army has purchased 36 of this kind UAV

This UAV system can climb up to 13000ft, is used by infantry, Special forces for situational awareness. This system can live stream real time HD footage to ground station as well as to Aircraft, Ship, Submarine, Tank etc. It is Rail launched and Parachute landing system.
.
Bangladesh Air Force is also on process of procuring medium to long range UAV and UCAV system.

*Key features*


Up to 3h endurance
Flight range up to 150 km
Video/Datalink range up to 40 km
No radar signature
100% autonomous
Wind resistant up to 30 knots
In-flight waypoint management
Camera, Altitude, and Target prosecution guidance modes
Carbon / KevlarTM / VectranTM Construction
Simple flight planning
One or Two person operation
Catapult takeoff
Accurate Parachute Landing in a 30mx30m zone
Convoy following capability
Robust fail-safe system for maximum safety
Flight ready in less than 5 min
Ability to track, Geo-register or Lock targents
AN/PVS-7B/D, AN/PVS-14 and AN/AVS-9 compatible IR optional beacons


*Applications*


Wildfire management
Long rage (30km) real time situational awareness
Search and rescue
Infrastructure control
Woods and landscape management
Ecological monitoring and sensing
Flood monitoring
Civil defense
Fire control
Over the hill observation
Night surveillance
Classical ISR
Convoy following
Moving target detection and tracking
Low intensity conflict zone control
Battlefield management

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

ziaulislam said:


> That is my line


Got banned many times for using that line in the forum... you?



Comillaboy said:


> Some more info:
> 
> C-Astral Bramor C4EYE Short Range Reconnaissance UAV of Bangladesh Army. Made in Slovenia BD Army has purchased 36 of this kind UAV
> 
> This UAV system can climb up to 13000ft, is used by infantry, Special forces for situational awareness. This system can live stream real time HD footage to ground station as well as to Aircraft, Ship, Submarine, Tank etc. It is Rail launched and Parachute landing system.
> .
> Bangladesh Air Force is also on process of procuring medium to long range UAV and UCAV system.
> 
> *Key features*
> 
> 
> Up to 3h endurance
> Flight range up to 150 km
> Video/Datalink range up to 40 km
> No radar signature
> 100% autonomous
> Wind resistant up to 30 knots
> In-flight waypoint management
> Camera, Altitude, and Target prosecution guidance modes
> Carbon / KevlarTM / VectranTM Construction
> Simple flight planning
> One or Two person operation
> Catapult takeoff
> Accurate Parachute Landing in a 30mx30m zone
> Convoy following capability
> Robust fail-safe system for maximum safety
> Flight ready in less than 5 min
> Ability to track, Geo-register or Lock targents
> AN/PVS-7B/D, AN/PVS-14 and AN/AVS-9 compatible IR optional beacons
> 
> *Applications*
> 
> 
> Wildfire management
> Long rage (30km) real time situational awareness
> Search and rescue
> Infrastructure control
> Woods and landscape management
> Ecological monitoring and sensing
> Flood monitoring
> Civil defense
> Fire control
> Over the hill observation
> Night surveillance
> Classical ISR
> Convoy following
> Moving target detection and tracking
> Low intensity conflict zone control
> Battlefield management


It seems bd is buying these kind of system while constantly trying to improve their own in house systems... top secret so I can't share no pictures...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh army's new Combat shirt

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh army's new Combat shirt
> View attachment 398545


Is it the guys physique or what but I don't really like it...


----------



## BDforever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Is it the guys physique or what but I don't really like it...


BOooooooooooooooooooooooo
he is physique and it looks cool


----------



## masud

BNCC cadets....................




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Banglar Bir

Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
21 May · 




শুনতে কিছুটা খারাপ লাগতে পারে....Bangladesh Army has planned to replace BD-08 assault rifles, in phases. 
বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী তাদের BD-08 এসাল্ট রাইফেলগুলো ধাপে ধাপে রিপ্লেস করার পরিকল্পনা নিয়েছে।উল্লেখযোগ্য কারন হিসেবে এই রাইফেলের বিভিন্ন সীমাবদ্ধতার কথা বলা হয়েছে।
Army plans to purchase replacement assault rifles that chambers 7.62mm/39 or 7.62mm/51, with TOT for local production.
কয়েকধাপে সেনাবাহিনী এই রাইফেলগুলো রিপ্লেস করবে।সেনাবাহিনীর চাহিদামত ৭.৬২মিমি/৩৯ অথবা ৭.৬২মিমি/৫১ এর বুলেট এবং কার্টিজ ব্যবহার করতে সক্ষম এমন এসাল্ট রাইফেল কিনবে।পরে সেই রাইফেলের প্রযুক্তি কিনে দেশেই উৎপাদন করা হবে।সম্ভাব্য প্রার্থীরা হলো-
Possible candidates are:





>Ak-12 (Russia)
>Ak-103 (Russia)
>Barretta ARX-200 (Italy)
>Barretta ARX-160 (Italy)
>MPT-76 (Turkey)
>FN SCAR (Belgium)
>SIG SAUER 716 (USA)


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

masud said:


> BNCC cadates....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Bollywood extras ? Lol



BANGLAR BIR said:


> Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> 21 May ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> শুনতে কিছুটা খারাপ লাগতে পারে....Bangladesh Army has planned to replace BD-08 assault rifles, in phases.
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী তাদের BD-08 এসাল্ট রাইফেলগুলো ধাপে ধাপে রিপ্লেস করার পরিকল্পনা নিয়েছে।উল্লেখযোগ্য কারন হিসেবে এই রাইফেলের বিভিন্ন সীমাবদ্ধতার কথা বলা হয়েছে।
> Army plans to purchase replacement assault rifles that chambers 7.62mm/39 or 7.62mm/51, with TOT for local production.
> কয়েকধাপে সেনাবাহিনী এই রাইফেলগুলো রিপ্লেস করবে।সেনাবাহিনীর চাহিদামত ৭.৬২মিমি/৩৯ অথবা ৭.৬২মিমি/৫১ এর বুলেট এবং কার্টিজ ব্যবহার করতে সক্ষম এমন এসাল্ট রাইফেল কিনবে।পরে সেই রাইফেলের প্রযুক্তি কিনে দেশেই উৎপাদন করা হবে।সম্ভাব্য প্রার্থীরা হলো-
> Possible candidates are:
> View attachment 398614
> 
> 
> >Ak-12 (Russia)
> >Ak-103 (Russia)
> >Barretta ARX-200 (Italy)
> >Barretta ARX-160 (Italy)
> >MPT-76 (Turkey)
> >FN SCAR (Belgium)
> >SIG SAUER 716 (USA)



What's the defence budget of Bangladesh ?

Apart from maybe AKs.

Most of those rifles are over 1500 dollars a unit.

Multiply that by the number of troops , they are "alleged" to equip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

College/University young boys, just enjoying themselves.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What's the defence budget of Bangladesh ?
> Apart from maybe AKs.
> Most of those rifles are over 1500 dollars a unit.
> Multiply that by the number of troops , they are "alleged" to equip.



Pakistan has also undertaken such a similar process, in fact they have carried out broad evaluation test, in different terrain conditions, if both the Sovereign States could jointly collaborate in this selection and production process, the overall cost would definitely reduce significantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BANGLAR BIR said:


> College/University young boys, just enjoying themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan has also undertaken such a similar process, in fact they have carried out broad evaluation test, in different terrain conditions, if both the Sovereign States could jointly collaborate in this selection and production process, the overall cost would definitely reduce significantly.



Even so, Pak would have to chun out atleast a few hundred (400-500) million dollars to equip its military.

We both are poor countries and can't afford luxuries.

You more than us...

But realistically speaking, AK-103 would be a better platform for Bangladesh.

Commonality with Type 87/BD rifle.

It's cost effective and reliable.

Meanwhile in Pak, people are speculating about Bren2 winning the bid to replace the Type-57.

And maybe even G-3 series. With its x51 caliber revealed for testing in Pak.

Scar is expensive and too many scandals (regarding its reliability) have erupted.

Berreta with its ARX may still have a shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> 21 May ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> শুনতে কিছুটা খারাপ লাগতে পারে....Bangladesh Army has planned to replace BD-08 assault rifles, in phases.
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী তাদের BD-08 এসাল্ট রাইফেলগুলো ধাপে ধাপে রিপ্লেস করার পরিকল্পনা নিয়েছে।উল্লেখযোগ্য কারন হিসেবে এই রাইফেলের বিভিন্ন সীমাবদ্ধতার কথা বলা হয়েছে।
> Army plans to purchase replacement assault rifles that chambers 7.62mm/39 or 7.62mm/51, with TOT for local production.
> কয়েকধাপে সেনাবাহিনী এই রাইফেলগুলো রিপ্লেস করবে।সেনাবাহিনীর চাহিদামত ৭.৬২মিমি/৩৯ অথবা ৭.৬২মিমি/৫১ এর বুলেট এবং কার্টিজ ব্যবহার করতে সক্ষম এমন এসাল্ট রাইফেল কিনবে।পরে সেই রাইফেলের প্রযুক্তি কিনে দেশেই উৎপাদন করা হবে।সম্ভাব্য প্রার্থীরা হলো-
> Possible candidates are:
> View attachment 398614
> 
> 
> >Ak-12 (Russia)
> >Ak-103 (Russia)
> >Barretta ARX-200 (Italy)
> >Barretta ARX-160 (Italy)
> >MPT-76 (Turkey)
> >FN SCAR (Belgium)
> >SIG SAUER 716 (USA)



why are we looking for replace ment so soon BD08 is not even old yet

but this time i would like the BD to go for the ak 12 ak 15 or the ak103
all should be locally produced assemble


----------



## Michael Corleone

I am in team baretta.... it's not like our economy is stalling now or near future and in 10 years will be second only to India... so I think we can afford a few hundred million dollars for equipping men.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I am in team baretta.... it's not like our economy is stalling now or near future and in 10 years will be second only to India... so I think we can afford a few hundred million dollars for equipping men.


Yep man, me too. Beretta ARX has commitment from the company. So, I think it will have a great future.

But the question is, how much reliable it is compared to the AKs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

OrdinaryGenius said:


> Yep man, me too. Beretta ARX has commitment from the company. So, I think it will have a great future.
> 
> But the question is, how much reliable it is compared to the AKs?



it will be hard for any one to beat the reliability of the AKs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Ordinary Genius said:


> Yep man, me too. Beretta ARX has commitment from the company. So, I think it will have a great future.
> But the question is, how much reliable it is compared to the AKs?



@DESERT FIGHTER. We could definitely request the Pakistani Army, to share their experiences, as they have nearly battle tested most of these Assault Rifles over the years and are about to reach their final conclusion. Bangladesh Army is also an user of G3-A3's. BOF produces sufficient ammunition for both types.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

OrdinaryGenius said:


> Yep man, me too. Beretta ARX has commitment from the company. So, I think it will have a great future.
> 
> But the question is, how much reliable it is compared to the AKs?


Quite much... I have had the privilege to try out various guns and I have been a baretta fan boy since I used one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

but the funny part is that now of the HK series are not included in the list like the HK416 and there new models


----------



## Banglar Bir

Syed Amar Khan‎ BDMilitary
The Bangladesh Army has decided to purchase Western MANPADS now instead of QW-series from China. 
BOF will start manufacturing FN-16 as "Eagle" from FY 2017-18 for mass deployment to BA and other BD forces. 








bdslph said:


> but the funny part is that now of the HK series are not included in the list like the HK416 and there new models


Western reluctance to sell their weapons to Bangladesh+ Pakistan, most likely.

*Assault rifle CZ-805 BREN*




The *CZ 805 BREN* is a Czech assault rifle.
Two types of guns were drawn up: *'A'* models chambered for intermediate rounds including 5.56 mm NATO, 7.62 mm Soviet, and 6.8mm SPC; and *'B'* models chambered for rifle rounds like 7.62 NATO and even .300 Winchester Magnum.
Bangladesh Army could also consider this Assault Rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Syed Amar Khan*
18 May
The Bangladesh Army purchased 100 Riverine Warfare Boats in FY 2016-17 in addition to two more Command Vessels. It is establishing a full fledged Riverine Combat Brigade in Mithamain, Mymensingh with all required equipment and infrastructure. This is in addition to a Commando Brigade. BDMilitary.com will publish a detailed report on the formation of the two special brigades for Bangladesh Army. These additions will add a new dimension to how Bangladesh will fight wars in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BanglarBagh

100 ROBs? that's a lot!! thanks for sharing the info! btw is the boat on the pictures were purchased? what class is it?


----------



## Banglar Bir

BanglarBagh said:


> 100 ROBs? that's a lot!! thanks for sharing the info! btw is the boat on the pictures were purchased? what class is it?


Bangladesh Army already has an Independent Riverine Engineers Brigade + other units along the Padma Bridge, as far I can recollect, 5 REB,7 REB,Kaptai Lake + others,back in the early eighties, those I just cannot recall, after so many decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Western reluctance to sell their weapons to Bangladesh+ Pakistan, most likely.
> 
> *Assault rifle CZ-805 BREN*


CZ rifle was already present at the Pakistani rifle trials, they offered to have it produced in Pakistan under ToT agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

This is gr8 news.


----------



## Banglar Bir

No excuse for salaat...



❤



❤



❤



❤



❤




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BANGLAR BIR said:


> No excuse for salaat...
> 
> 
> 
> ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Indonesians or Malays


----------



## Banglar Bir

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Indonesians or Malays


Most probably trainig on "Counter Insurgency and Jungle Warfare". Indonesia would be my guess.Salam.


----------



## masud

Nabil365 said:


> View attachment 399425
> View attachment 399426
> View attachment 399427
> View attachment 399428


You miss this one.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB





#Exclusive_picture

CASA CN-295W of Bangladesh Army Aviation























Schedule to be delivered in September 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> View attachment 400551
> 
> #Exclusive_picture
> 
> CASA CN-295W of Bangladesh Army Aviation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schedule to be delivered in September 2017.


My god the color scheme is worse than zina.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB *
Yesterday at 17:37 · 
বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর *Bangladesh Army's BTR-80 APC.*

রাশিয়ার তৈরি এই এপিসি জল,স্থল সব যায়গায় সমান কার্যকর। এটি ৩ জন ক্রু এবং ৭ জন সৈন্য নিয়ে ঘন্টায় ৯০কিমি গতিতে এবং পানিতে ১০ কিমি/ঘন্টা গতিতে চলতে সক্ষম।

অস্ত্র হিসেবে আছে ১টি ৩০মিমি কামান অথবা ১৪.৫ মিমি হেভি মেশিনগান এবং ১ টি ৭.৬২ মিমি মেশিনগান। এছাড়া আছে স্মোক গ্রেনেড লঞ্চার।

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর বহরে প্রায় ১৫০০1500x BTR-80 আছে।যা রাশিয়ার পরে দ্বিতীয় সর্বোচ্চ।

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী BTR-80 ক্রয় সাল এবং সংখ্যা-

>১৯৯৪ সালে ১৪ টি, 1994=14
>২০০১ সালে ৭৮ টি, 2001=78
>২০০৫ সালে ৬০ টি, 2005=60
>২০০৮-০৯ সালে ১৪০ টি 2008-9=140
>২০১১ সালে ৮০ টি 2011=80
>২০১২ সালে ১৫০ টি 2012=150
>২০১৩ সালে ৭৮ টি 2013=78
>২০১৬ সালে ৩৪০ টি 2016=340

২০১৭ সালে আরো অর্ডার দেয়া হবে।







Mohammed Khaled said:


> My god the color scheme is worse than zina.


*আর্মি বিমান আর্মি কালার*


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
28 May at 22:36 · 
বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য Lightweight Backpack IED Jammer কেনার দরপত্র আহ্বান করা হয়েছে।

এগুলো যেকোন IED বিষ্ফোরককে সিগনাল জ্যাম করে অকেজো করে দিতে সক্ষম।

টেন্ডার লিংক-http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/1217.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> View attachment 400551
> 
> #Exclusive_picture
> 
> CASA CN-295W of Bangladesh Army Aviation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schedule to be delivered in September 2017.



i hate the camo color of the cn295 it does not match 
the army helicopter is ok the mi17 with that camo



BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 28 May at 22:36 ·
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য Lightweight Backpack IED Jammer কেনার দরপত্র আহ্বান করা হয়েছে।
> 
> এগুলো যেকোন IED বিষ্ফোরককে সিগনাল জ্যাম করে অকেজো করে দিতে সক্ষম।
> 
> টেন্ডার লিংক-http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/1217.pdf
> View attachment 400935



this a important part and purchase backpack IED jammer will be very usefull 
tender is just released but do we know who or which countries and company are participating


----------



## masud

bdslph said:


> this a important part and purchase backpack IED jammer will be very usefull
> tender is just released but do we know who or which countries and company are participating


look the docoment again.............


----------



## Banglar Bir

Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
Page Liked · 25 mins · Edited · 
#Exclusive...

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর Bangladesh Army's CASA CN-295W. সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য আরো একটি 1 X CASA CN-295W এবং আরো ৬ টি and 6 X Mi-171sh are being procured হেলিকপ্টার কেনা হচ্ছে।

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bdslph

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> Page Liked · 25 mins · Edited ·
> #Exclusive...
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর Bangladesh Army's CASA CN-295W. সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য আরো একটি 1 X CASA CN-295W এবং আরো ৬ টি and 6 X Mi-171sh are being procured হেলিকপ্টার কেনা হচ্ছে।
> View attachment 401448



hopefully one day we will see fighter jets in ARMY and NAVY Aviation for there own use


----------



## Banglar Bir

bdslph said:


> hopefully one day we will see fighter jets in ARMY and NAVY Aviation for there own use


A dedicated Squadron of Maritime Strike MRCA with ASW+ AShW capabilities, is need of the hour.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Newly formed 21 Airborne Brigade of Bangladesh Army.*
Strength-4000 appx, to be directly under command of Army Special Forces.
Likely equipment's:
1 X regiment of Russian airborne capable 2S25 Sprut SD Amphibious Tanks. 155 mm Light Howitzers, ATGM- Kornet-EM, MANPAD-FN-16,

Utilizing the existing fleet of BAF and BA's platforms,i.e. C-130B Hercules, Antonov An-32, future C-27J Spartan and Xian Y-20,Mi-171sh, CASA CN-295W ,Euro copter Dauphin, Ilyushin IL-76 (likely).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed1

Bangladesh Army Rapid Reaction Force at a UNPSO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

2S25 Sprut SD Amphibious Tanks that will be a big boost and deadly its very modern of Russian forces


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


>


Whatever they do. Obsolete piece of shit won't hold anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Whatever they do. Obsolete piece of shit won't hold anymore.


Can you just tell us why do you think these tanks are obsolete already? We are not USA, where many billions of dollars worth of old but otherwise good weapons are destroyed time to time because only then the new weapons can be inducted, which creates employment and allows disbursement/cycling of money by the govt. Texas deserts are full of these vantage (?) weapons that include jet planes, as well. Do you really want BD to follow this same US approach that will destroy us in no time?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


> Can you just tell us why do you think these tanks are obsolete already? We are not USA, where many billions of dollars worth of old but otherwise good weapons are destroyed time to time because only then the new weapons can be inducted, which creates employment and allows disbursement/cycling of money by the govt. Texas deserts are full of these vantage (?) weapons that include jet planes, as well. Do you really want BD to follow this same US approach that will destroy us in no time?


See I am not in a mood to argue... (Ramadan) I don't know much about naval warefare, weapons and tactics... but I have self thought myself on everything armored warfare.... in short.... these were obsolete decades back.... if you think a higher horse power engine which brings it back to original soviet specs of 60km/h top speed on pavement and 20 max on paddy ground and a higher caliber gun without modifying turret and chassis to counter balance and not sacrificing whatever sorts of reload mechanism employed or not (loader) and integrating new NBC suite which already came prepacked in all vehicles post t44... and integrating soft kill hard kill systems/ fire control system that are world class on par with something like a leopard 2 or t90 on a tank whose front hull RHA is 120mm and 80mm, 45 mm on sides and back respectively, coupled with turret whose front armor reaches a max of 200mm on some point and compost of 155 and 60mm on side and back.... which when coupled with few bricks of ERA that are actually competitive of kontakt 4 and has a RHA potential of 700mm.... you gotta be kidding me.
Modern tank guns on western and eastern design have already reached the capability of pen more than 1000mm of RHA... thanks to smoothbore and rifle gun development that was taken during Cold War. And newer guns are being developed to mount on existing system to counter future challenges. 
Heck Even if the enemy uses basic anti tanks are able to pen em down easily....
Tank upgrades of these during 90s and 2000s for a service life of 10 more year possibly 20 which would have ended in 2020 made sense... however the same upgrades if expected to serve well into 2030 and beyond doesn't make sense. It seems like desperate acts pulled off by underfunded armies like North Korea....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Mohammed Khaled said:


> See I am not in a mood to argue... (Ramadan)


QED,proved that you do posses a lot of theoretical knowledge about modern MBT's. Congrats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> QED,proved that you do posses a lot of theoretical knowledge about modern MBT's. Congrats.


I am no understanding of what you said was meant as sarcasm or what... !?


----------



## Banglar Bir

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I am no understanding of what you said was meant as sarcasm or what... !?


Simple, you have acquired a substantive theoretical knowledge about modern days MBT's. However Bangladesh Army has a dedicated Division known as ARTDOC,whose TOR and AOR is purely on the practical aspects of all Military hardware's, be these existing ones or new ones, undertaking Test and Trail, before induction.Regarding MBT's, a team of designated officers from the Armoured Corps, qualified technically and after conducting the overall Physical/field firing tests, would be in a position to pass judgement s on such issues with complete authority and confidence.


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Simple, you have acquired a substantive theoretical knowledge about modern days MBT's. However Bangladesh Army has a dedicated Division known as ARTDOC,whose TOR and AOR is purely on the practical aspects of all Military hardware's, be these existing ones or new ones, undertaking Test and Trail, before induction.Regarding MBT's, a team of designated officers from the Armoured Corps, qualified technically and after conducting the overall Physical/field firing tests, would be in a position to pass judgement s on such issues with complete authority and confidence.


Well they've learnt from their mistakes haven't they? First with the hand held SAM and then with a full regiment of tanks...

My point is it's cheaper for the army to keep a force Atm upgrading these than buying new ones... the army can't afford to field huge numbers within the timeframe and buying what's up on offer atm on the market is actually a pretty bad idea... tank developments are going through new heights as we speak and although I say these tanks won't hold.... right now it's our only options and I am very unwilling to admit that even thought that's true.

Ps. Ever read works of Guderian for ex. Pretty handy to start your knowledge on tank warfare.... from the invention of tanks up to now....


----------



## Banglar Bir

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Well they've learnt from their mistakes haven't they? First with the hand held SAM and then with a full regiment of tanks...
> 
> My point is it's cheaper for the army to keep a force Atm upgrading these than buying new ones... the army can't afford to field huge numbers within the timeframe and buying what's up on offer atm on the market is actually a pretty bad idea... tank developments are going through new heights as we speak and although I say these tanks won't hold.... right now it's our only options and I am very unwilling to admit that even thought that's true.


Integration of large nos of ATGM, yes I fully endorse your views,however we also need to keep in mind the latest version similar to Javelin, TOP hit fire and forget types, NOT wire guided of laser guided ones for our Infantry units,as in our densely populated and inhabited rural countryside, the actual Line of Sight (LOS) is rather constricted. Attack Helicopters with multiple hard-points capable of attaching various types of warheads, ATGM Armed UAV's would be the right choice.
No shame in accepting our drawbacks,that's why I always emphasize to gain the battle tested and hardened experiences from our friendly Muslim Nations.
Kindly recall the nasty experiments carried out on the type 62 light tanks also, destroying a full regiment of Italian NATO standard 105 mm man portable pack howitzers, a perfect artillery system for our Airborne units as well as for Counter Terrorism warfare in the Hilly terrains, on top of the MBT- 2000 and QW-2 MAN PADS.


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Integration of large nos of ATGM, yes I fully endorse your views,however we also need to keep in mind the latest version similar to Javelin, TOP hit fire and forget types, NOT wire guided of laser guided ones for our Infantry units,as in our densely populated and inhabited rural countryside, the actual Line of Sight (LOS) is rather constricted. Attack Helicopters with multiple hard-points capable of attaching various types of warheads, ATGM Armed UAV's would be the right choice.
> No shame in accepting our drawbacks,that's why I always emphasize to gain the battle tested and hardened experiences from our friendly Muslim Nations.
> Kindly recall the nasty experiments carried out on the type 62 light tanks also, destroying a full regiment of Italian NATO standard 105 mm man portable pack howitzers, a perfect artillery system for our Airborne units as well as for Counter Terrorism warfare in the Hilly terrains, on top of the MBT- 2000 and QW-2 MAN PADS.


Actually top hitting ones like javelins doesn't even matter no more... it is just as effective as the normal ones... what I would like to see is the fire and forget variants which do on most part launch right up in the air to avoid obstacles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

I'm a bit of an ignorant..... what is a tank?.... what is it supposed to do?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> I'm a bit of an ignorant..... what is a tank?.... what is it supposed to do?


It was conceived to be a support for infantry and nothing more..., with ww2 and guderian we learnt that wasn't the case as tanks formed the main spearhead supported by infantry. Tables turned and here we are.... 

In tank warfare you'll have to find the balance between technology and numbers.... and it's true in most cases including aerial warfare.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohammed Khaled said:


> It was conceived to be a support for infantry and nothing more..., with ww2 and guderian we learnt that wasn't the case as tanks formed the main spearhead supported by infantry. Tables turned and here we are....
> 
> In tank warfare you'll have to find the balance between technology and numbers.... and it's true in most cases including aerial warfare.


How many tanks does Bangladesh have ?


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> How many tanks does Bangladesh have ?


Not exact numbers but numbers are speculated to be from 500-700 of different types.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

No major significant changes since the induction of 44 X MBT-2000,except retro fitting and upgrading the existing Type-55 and 69.
Currently there are six Armoured regiments in our Armoured Corps, these are:
1.Bengal Cavalry,
2.9th Bengal Lancer,
3.12th Lancer,
4.6th Cavalry,
5.4th Horse
6.and 7th Horse.
Two more regiments, to be raised shortly.
Likely Equipment's:
MBT-2000 Main battle tank =44
Type 69-II Mk.2G Main battle tank =185
Type 69-II Main battle tank =290
Type 59 II Main battle tank= 90-264(300 more on order) (Both Type 59/59 II, are in the process of being upgraded.
A heavily modernized variant approaching 3rd-generation standards with a new welded turret similar to the Type 96 replacing the original cast turret and a 125 mm main gun with semi-automatic loader. In service with PLA and Upgrading by Bangladesh Army.
Around 300 Type 59 G or Type -59 AGM will be procuring and upgrading by the Bangladesh Army.)

T-54/55 Light Tank 122 (T-54s were ordered in 1973 from Egypt and delivered in 1975. T-55s were ordered in 1975 from Egypt and delivered in 1975 (the vehicles were previously in Egypt service). Modernized T-54s and T-55s with laser rangefinders and improved armor protection are currently in service)


----------



## sbmc27

Kindly elaborate your last para..for the naive like me.
Thanks.


BANGLAR BIR said:


> Integration of large nos of ATGM, yes I fully endorse your views,however we also need to keep in mind the latest version similar to Javelin, TOP hit fire and forget types, NOT wire guided of laser guided ones for our Infantry units,as in our densely populated and inhabited rural countryside, the actual Line of Sight (LOS) is rather constricted. Attack Helicopters with multiple hard-points capable of attaching various types of warheads, ATGM Armed UAV's would be the right choice.
> No shame in accepting our drawbacks,that's why I always emphasize to gain the battle tested and hardened experiences from our friendly Muslim Nations.
> Kindly recall the nasty experiments carried out on the type 62 light tanks also, destroying a full regiment of Italian NATO standard 105 mm man portable pack howitzers, a perfect artillery system for our Airborne units as well as for Counter Terrorism warfare in the Hilly terrains, on top of the MBT- 2000 and QW-2 MAN PADS.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> It was conceived to be a support for infantry and nothing more..., with ww2 and guderian we learnt that wasn't the case as tanks formed the main spearhead supported by infantry. Tables turned and here we are....
> 
> In tank warfare you'll have to find the balance between technology and numbers.... and it's true in most cases including aerial warfare.



hmm.... so, if Heinz Guderian didn't invent the tank, who did?.... and what was he thinking?.... is Guderian's tank really a tank, or something else?.... because the guy who conceived a tank didn't want it to do what Guderian wanted.... so, if Guderian's theories hold today, it needs to be seen whether it would hold forever.... or anywhere....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> hmm.... so, if Heinz Guderian didn't invent the tank, who did?.... and what was he thinking?.... is Guderian's tank really a tank, or something else?.... because the guy who conceived a tank didn't want it to do what Guderian wanted.... so, if Guderian's theories hold today, it needs to be seen whether it would hold forever.... or anywhere....


Guderian didn't invent the tank. He specialized in the kind of warfare tanks can participate and effectively establish it's goal. His theory is very much in line with MBT development and tank warfare. The combination of mobile, armor and firepower should be equal and one should no over match the other... Tanks should be made to support infantry rather the infantry should be made to support tanks.
Fun fact: it was Churchill's idea to develop a rolling fortress and it was in development at a water tank factory and to keep the project a secret it was called tank... Off the Germans didn't get what kind of tank it was until they saw it in France and was left with horror. XD

You can even see in bd army exercise... Artillery are always fired first followed by armor supported by tanks which is supported by infantry and air power.


----------



## Banglar Bir

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Guderian didn't invent the tank. He specialized in the kind of warfare tanks can participate and effectively establish it's goal. His theory is very much in line with MBT development and tank warfare. The combination of mobile, armor and firepower should be equal and one should no over match the other... Tanks should be made to support infantry rather the infantry should be made to support tanks.


You don't seem like an average member like me,perhaps an expert on Metalurgey on a researcher in this specialized field,?????


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> You don't seem like an average member like me,perhaps an expert on Metalurgey on a researcher in this specialized field,?????


just love tanks man.... i am a tankslut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

BANGLAR BIR said:


> You don't seem like an average member like me,perhaps an expert on Metalurgey on a researcher in this specialized field,?????



Shey are amgo ghorer bivishon mone hoi eki lok. Dui tinta account nia kaj korey. Naki bhool koilam?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Shey are amgo ghorer bivishon mone hoi eki lok. Dui tinta account nia kaj korey. Naki bhool koilam?


bhibison mane ki bhai?


----------



## asad71

West Point has engaged BA officer instructors chiefly to teach Jungle Warfare, Counter Terrorism and UN Peace Ops. There is a pix in FB which I have failed to pull.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203265461193481&set=gm.354608211626119&type=3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BANGLAR BIR said:


> No major significant changes since the induction of 44 X MBT-2000,except retro fitting and upgrading the existing Type-55 and 69.
> Currently there are six Armoured regiments in our Armoured Corps, these are:
> 1.Bengal Cavalry,
> 2.9th Bengal Lancer,
> 3.12th Lancer,
> 4.6th Cavalry,
> 5.4th Horse
> 6.and 7th Horse.
> Two more regiments, to be raised shortly.
> Likely Equipment's:
> MBT-2000 Main battle tank =44
> Type 69-II Mk.2G Main battle tank =185
> Type 69-II Main battle tank =290
> Type 59 II Main battle tank= 90-264(300 more on order) (Both Type 59/59 II, are in the process of being upgraded.
> A heavily modernized variant approaching 3rd-generation standards with a new welded turret similar to the Type 96 replacing the original cast turret and a 125 mm main gun with semi-automatic loader. In service with PLA and Upgrading by Bangladesh Army.
> Around 300 Type 59 G or Type -59 AGM will be procuring and upgrading by the Bangladesh Army.)
> 
> T-54/55 Light Tank 122 (T-54s were ordered in 1973 from Egypt and delivered in 1975. T-55s were ordered in 1975 from Egypt and delivered in 1975 (the vehicles were previously in Egypt service). Modernized T-54s and T-55s with laser rangefinders and improved armor protection are currently in service)
> View attachment 403227


Type-59G doesn't have a new "turret", it's the same tank... same turret with ERA bricks places around the turret.


----------



## asad71

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Type-59G doesn't have a new "turret", it's the same tank... same turret with ERA bricks places around the turret.
> 
> View attachment 403439
> View attachment 403440


Hope there is provision for attaching ERA during ops.


----------



## M_Saint

Mohammed Khaled said:


> bhibison mane ki bhai?


Bibison was the brother of Raban, Uncle of warrior Megnath that helped Ram *instead of brother Raban* in Lankan war of Ram-Raban (Everything was fictitious character though as there was no historic proof of their existence.). Ghorer Shatru Bibison is a saying that is prevalent in our society due to his taking side with Ram, understand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

asad71 said:


> Hope there is provision for attaching ERA during ops.


Don't know about BA, but PA rarely uses ERA, during peacetime.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Close Protection Group members of Special Security Force (SSF)*


----------



## grey boy 2

A contract of 5 Mi-171SH helicopter was being signed on the 12th this June, Congratulation bros

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

Bangladesh Army soldiers in US being trained on operating of Javelin ATGMs. The Bangladesh Army is increasingly turning to US and West for sophisticated types of weapons and equipment. The Army Special Forces will take delivery of a huge consignment of US made weapons and equipment including secure communications gear, jammers, night vision devices and other classified equipment for Airborne and Special Forces units.

























_-from FB _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Chinese Humvee in Bangladesh inventory. 




Bangladesh Army officer in China firing the PLAs HJ-8 ATGM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Guderian didn't invent the tank. He specialized in the kind of warfare tanks can participate and effectively establish it's goal. His theory is very much in line with MBT development and tank warfare. The combination of mobile, armor and firepower should be equal and one should no over match the other... Tanks should be made to support infantry rather the infantry should be made to support tanks.
> Fun fact: it was Churchill's idea to develop a rolling fortress and it was in development at a water tank factory and to keep the project a secret it was called tank... Off the Germans didn't get what kind of tank it was until they saw it in France and was left with horror. XD
> 
> You can even see in bd army exercise... Artillery are always fired first followed by armor supported by tanks which is supported by infantry and air power.



this is a good discussion.... starting to like it.... 

the thing that I was trying to bring in is not about whether tanks are designed the way warfare is done, or whether warfare is designed the way tanks can be designed.... rather, I was trying to bring in the topic of how warfare is designed.... Guderian brought a theory which almost won them the war, but it also helped their opponents to win against them.... but how did his thought about tank warfare develop?..... Guderian was born in a time when he found something called a tank in front of him.... if he was born in a time when engine hasn't been developed, would he have developed a tank or done something else?


----------



## asad71

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203274954910818





The Helmet, BA HQ


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> this is a good discussion.... starting to like it....
> 
> the thing that I was trying to bring in is not about whether tanks are designed the way warfare is done, or whether warfare is designed the way tanks can be designed.... rather, I was trying to bring in the topic of how warfare is designed.... Guderian brought a theory which almost won them the war, but it also helped their opponents to win against them.... but how did his thought about tank warfare develop?..... Guderian was born in a time when he found something called a tank in front of him.... if he was born in a time when engine hasn't been developed, would he have developed a tank or done something else?


Guderians theory won them every single war and battle until Hitler decided to take control of the entire armed forces bypassing generals and doing what he wants... Even Stalin when compared was much better.... He relied on his generals and reportedly didnt utter a word against them when the generals got furious against him. 
Hitler then gave control back to guderians to save his *** around Kursk or citadel if I remember correctly but it was too little too late. Guderian, Rommel and others hoped to capture Moscow asap.... But when the force was just 30 miles away from Moscow.... Hitler decided to divert troops in the north and then the south in Stalingrad just because it was named after Stalin.... Stalin did his best not to let that city fall and he succeeded and by the time Hitler regrouped to take Moscow the winters already set in with many soldiers ending up dead without proper protection and soviets launched a counter offensive...

Hitler even failed to set in guderians theory and kept developing new platforms to overmatch the other and the industries of wartime couldn't cope with new rapid changing designs.... Also armor became more prioritised than mobility which counteracts against blitzkrieg. 

Guderian served in first ww and from the experience in the front line... Observing tank development of other nation after he formulated his theory. If the tank hadnt been there during ww2.... Or ww1 to speak of.... It would be trench warfare all the way.... That my friend slowed battle down.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Guderians theory won them every single war and battle until Hitler decided to take control of the entire armed forces bypassing generals and doing what he wants... Even Stalin when compared was much better.... He relied on his generals and reportedly didnt utter a word against them when the generals got furious against him.
> Hitler then gave control back to guderians to save his *** around Kursk or citadel if I remember correctly but it was too little too late. Guderian, Rommel and others hoped to capture Moscow asap.... But when the force was just 30 miles away from Moscow.... Hitler decided to divert troops in the north and then the south in Stalingrad just because it was named after Stalin.... Stalin did his best not to let that city fall and he succeeded and by the time Hitler regrouped to take Moscow the winters already set in with many soldiers ending up dead without proper protection and soviets launched a counter offensive...
> 
> Hitler even failed to set in guderians theory and kept developing new platforms to overmatch the other and the industries of wartime couldn't cope with new rapid changing designs.... Also armor became more prioritised than mobility which counteracts against blitzkrieg.
> 
> Guderian served in first ww and from the experience in the front line... Observing tank development of other nation after he formulated his theory. If the tank hadnt been there during ww2.... Or ww1 to speak of.... It would be trench warfare all the way.... That my friend slowed battle down.



hmm.... again, I wasn't actually talking about Guderian's tank battle history.... to talk of history, we can go on and on - how Hitler approved the Manstein plan, or Hitler's halt order before Dunkirk..... or his decision to divert forces to the Caucasus during the Battle of Stalingrad..... that's not the point of the discussion....

lets talk about why Guderian was thinking the way he did.... lets talk of mobility and the need for it.... that would bring the discussion to a more relevant stage.... e.g. the dominating effect of the XVIII Airborne Corps during the Gulf War in the left wing.... that's mobility, but not entirely tanks....


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> hmm.... again, I wasn't actually talking about Guderian's tank battle history.... to talk of history, we can go on and on - how Hitler approved the Manstein plan, or Hitler's halt order before Dunkirk..... or his decision to divert forces to the Caucasus during the Battle of Stalingrad..... that's not the point of the discussion....
> 
> lets talk about why Guderian was thinking the way he did.... lets talk of mobility and the need for it.... that would bring the discussion to a more relevant stage.... e.g. the dominating effect of the XVIII Airborne Corps during the Gulf War in the left wing.... that's mobility, but not entirely tanks....


Well mobility is equally needed because a bogged down beast is as good as a car without wheels or a blender without blades.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Well mobility is equally needed because a bogged down beast is as good as a car without wheels or a blender without blades.



exactly....
so, a beast has to move, right?
but how far?.... what distance does he have to move or prepared to move? 
that distance will be based on what thought?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> exactly....
> so, a beast has to move, right?
> but how far?.... what distance does he have to move or prepared to move?
> that distance will be based on what thought?


Now we re coming to the discussion. Of requirements... And requirements progresses with science....


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Now we re coming to the discussion. Of requirements... And requirements progresses with science....



if you base your requirements on science, then some things need to sorted out....
science is based on agreement.... its an agreement on an idea....
agreements change; science changes.... something that stood valid 50 years ago is considered false now.... like people once believed that the earth is flat.... some time down the line, they changed that thought.... people agreed on something untrue that was known true even to the earliest man.... yet, they questioned it and came to naught.... and then reverted back to it....
you can't base your thoughts on something that shifts....
have to base your thinking on things that don't shift.... e.g. geography


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> if you base your requirements on science, then some things need to sorted out....
> science is based on agreement.... its an agreement on an idea....
> agreements change; science changes.... something that stood valid 50 years ago is considered false now.... like people once believed that the earth is flat.... some time down the line, they changed that thought.... people agreed on something untrue that was known true even to the earliest man.... yet, they questioned it and came to naught.... and then reverted back to it....
> you can't base your thoughts on something that shifts....
> have to base your thinking on things that don't shift.... e.g. geography


That doesn't change the fact that gravity is 9.8m/sec or that speed of light Other universal constant. It's the change of science that leads to improvements.... For ex who would say carbon sandwiched between steel would nowadays stop reportedly.... DU rounds or those regular armor piercing nowadays that can easily pen more than a meter of rolled homogeneous armor....

I didn't mean to say requirement on science but rather requirement is as good as the science behind it. You cant expect to have an impenetrable tank which can also run without proper research in science that makes it all happen.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> requirement is as good as the science behind it.



hmm....
so, requirements fetch solutions in science or science determines what requirements should be?


----------



## masud

*পার্বত্য চট্টগ্রামে ভুমি ধসের ফলে বিপর্যস্ত যোগাযোগ ব্যবস্থার উন্নতির জন্য সেনাসদস্যরা নিরালসভাবে কাজ করে যাচ্ছে, এ পর্যন্ত আপডেট তথ্য*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> hmm....
> so, requirements fetch solutions in science or science determines what requirements should be?


requirements fetch solution in science and science determines what results would be....


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastBengalPro

East Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> requirements fetch solution in science and science determines what results would be....



science gives options that can be implemented.... not policy decision....
setting requirements is policy.... policy is dependent on thought, not scientific possibilities....


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> science gives options that can be implemented.... not policy decision....
> setting requirements is policy.... policy is dependent on thought, not scientific possibilities....


So you're saying if I want a fast aircraft ex. Mach 3+ to outrun any missiles ex.SR-71 which is my requirement for ex. I can just build one without the necessary science that goes behind it? Without Materials, alloys, precise methods existing what's the use of your requirements?

I want a fighter jet that is invisible, fast to outpace any missile yet maneuverable to outmaneuver any planes out there.... I can't just draw up a requirement when the science to make that a reality doesn't exist.


This reminds me of Bugatti.... everyone said it's impossible t build a road legal land transport that accelerates as fast and reaches a speed with a conventional internal combustion engine..... what they created now actually bends the laws of physics.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> So you're saying if I want a fast aircraft ex. Mach 3+ .....



no, my point is - what thought would create the requirement for a fast aircraft.....
that is what I am talking about....
not the aircraft, brother.... the thought.....


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> no, my point is - what thought would create the requirement for a fast aircraft.....
> that is what I am talking about....
> not the aircraft, brother.... the thought.....


To be better than the enemy? To be a step ahead? Is that what you're tryina say?


----------



## masud

Black Eagle Garrison..Dedicated Army special sniper unit of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> To be better than the enemy? To be a step ahead? Is that what you're tryina say?



umm... not really....
I'm talking of the thought of defining who the enemy is.... based on that you can decide whether you need a fast aircraft or not and how may.....


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Lot is happening behind the curtain to modernise BA.

1. Evaluation of new Sniper Rifle, NVG, Grenade Launcher for BD-08, Drones are going on.

2. Long Range ATGW & Platoon level ATGW is going to be procured. Evaluation undergoing.

3. New Sniper rifle & 12.7 mm anti-aircraft MG is going to be procured.

4. Local Area Radar is going to be bought to enhance AD capabilities of ADA Units.

5. Bangladesh Army Aviation is going to buy additional Bell 206 L4.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> Lot is happening behind the curtain to modernise BA.
> 
> 1. Evaluation of new Sniper Rifle, NVG, Grenade Launcher for BD-08, Drones is currently going on.
> 
> 2. Long Range ATGW & Platoon level ATGW is going to be procured. Evaluation undergoing.
> 
> 3. New Sniper rifle & 12.7 mm anti-aircraft MG is going to be procured.
> 
> 4. Local Area Radar is going to be bought to enhance AD capabilities of ADA Units.
> 
> 5. Bangladesh Army Aviation is going to buy additional Bell 206 L4.


induction of new anti material rifle from UK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

where were the desert pics taken?


----------



## Anubis

Mohammed Khaled said:


> where were the desert pics taken?


The prayer pic looks like sudan...the other one could be your place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> where were the desert pics taken?





Anubis said:


> The prayer pic looks like sudan...the other one could be your place.


Yes, that one is from Kuwait.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Anubis said:


> The prayer pic looks like sudan...the other one could be your place.





Khan saheb said:


> Yes, that one is from Kuwait.


I sniffed Kuwait in that pic. Asked to confirm.  
Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

This guy is Polish;








masud said:


>


many of these are foriegn troops..






Indonesian marine:
http://angkasa.grid.id/info/militer/apa-sih-bedanya-sniper-dengan-sharpshooter/






US Seal
https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=i&...G8CnIW556VuZoTadISdJup-Q&ust=1498252584104906








Game prop


www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjXi-fmr9LUAhXJrY8KHZz4BXwQFgg7MAM&url=http%3A%2F%2Fchergnomebylprops.weebly.com%2Fgame-props-more.html&usg=AFQjCNHAoo7_8wa7WWSI01RYE6L2D0d3pw



masud said:


> [


Not look like BD.


>



Def not bangladeshis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## masud

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This guy is Polish;
> 
> View attachment 405619
> 
> 
> 
> many of these are foriegn troops..
> 
> View attachment 405621
> 
> 
> Indonesian marine:
> http://angkasa.grid.id/info/militer/apa-sih-bedanya-sniper-dengan-sharpshooter/
> 
> View attachment 405622
> 
> 
> US Seal
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiB_bz6r9LUAhULro8KHXiHCokQjhwIBQ&url=https://warriorgirl3.wordpress.com/2015/05/12/can-you-spot-the-navy-seals-sniper/&psig=AFQjCNErGxG8CnIW556VuZoTadISdJup-Q&ust=1498252584104906
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 405623
> 
> 
> Game prop
> 
> 
> www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjXi-fmr9LUAhXJrY8KHZz4BXwQFgg7MAM&url=http%3A%2F%2Fchergnomebylprops.weebly.com%2Fgame-props-more.html&usg=AFQjCNHAoo7_8wa7WWSI01RYE6L2D0d3pw
> 
> 
> Not look like BD.
> 
> 
> Def not bangladeshis.


i posted from army site, most of the location is srilanka under training period. but can,t sure all pic is acurate. any way i deleted some of them...........


----------



## TopCat

masud said:


> i posted from army site, most of the location is srilanka under training period. but can,t sure all pic is acurate. any way i deleted some of them...........


Its not a multimedia thread. Dont just post randon picture without any literature. 
It becoming more like kids playground here.


----------



## TopCat

masud said:


> it,s not posibble to identify every single person or pic. if any mistek happed then it,s wise to correct them. if some person don,t look like bd army that does not mean he is not................don,t be so sure about that.


It is pointless to post only picture regardless.
Dont post pictures only content, post them in multimedia section. We are not here to see Army modeling competition.


----------



## masud

TopCat said:


> It is pointless to post only picture regardless.
> Dont post pictures only content, post them in multimedia section. We are not here to see Army modeling competition.


Those gyes are not model they are the first contingent of black eagle sniper, trained in srilanka.
SINCE many have objection i delet all my photos..........
View attachment 405858
now enjoy.


----------



## TopCat

masud said:


> Those gyes are not model they are the first contingent of black eagle sniper, trained in srilanka.
> SINCE many have objection i delet all my photos..........
> View attachment 405858
> now enjoy.


Are yu slow or something?


----------



## masud

TopCat said:


> Are yu slow or something?


There is always a option what you don,t like then just ignore. WHY so unnecessary talking?
BYE THE WAY *DON'T* JUST GET *CONFUSED* *ABOUT* MY BEHAVIOUR. neither i am new nor i am amature IN MILITRY AFFAIR.............THANK YOU.


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> There is always a option what you don,t like then just ignore. WHY so unnecessary talking?
> BYE THE WAY *DON'T* JUST GET *CONFUSED* *ABOUT* MY BEHAVIOUR. neither i am new nor i am amature IN MILITRY AFFAIR.............THANK YOU.


***Amateur military*** 
Don't take offence for correcting the spelling mistake. Wasn't my intention


----------



## Nabil365

Mohammed Khaled said:


> ***Amateur military***
> Don't take offence for correcting the spelling mistake. Wasn't my intention


Lol previously you told him not to mind my advice on writing bangla and now you...


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nabil365 said:


> Lol previously you told him not to mind my advice on writing bangla and now you...


We all can be hypocrites you know. XD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Mohammed Khaled said:


> We all can be hypocrites you know. XD



Guys c'mon don't gang up against @masud. He means well.

If your English and Bangla spelling skills are better, then tell him in a nice way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Guys c'mon don't gang up against @masud. He means well.
> 
> If your English and Bangla spelling skills are better, then tell him in a nice way.


LETS JUST GANG UP ON EACH OTHER AND AFTER WE GET TIRED MAYB THE MODS AND GIRI AS WELL. :p


----------



## masud

surveillance UAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> LETS JUST GANG UP ON EACH OTHER AND AFTER WE GET TIRED MAYB THE MODS AND GIRI AS WELL. :p



Yaaa haraaaam.


----------



## Nabil365

masud said:


> surveillance UAV.


More like a toy.We need actually drones.



Nabil365 said:


> More like a toy.We need actually drones.


#actual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

TopCat said:


> Are yu slow or something?





TopCat said:


> It is pointless to post only picture regardless.
> Dont post pictures only content, post them in multimedia section. We are not here to see Army modeling competition.





TopCat said:


> Its not a multimedia thread. Dont just post randon picture without any literature.
> It becoming more like kids playground here.


really ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

Nabil365 said:


> More like a toy.We need actually drones.
> 
> 
> #actual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

masud said:


>


Listen to it carefully.
"Anyone can fly....."
Still not proper drone for military.


----------



## Nabil365

masud said:


> " Anyone can fly "
> And this is the reason why army chose it (Altho a limited number filded).
> 
> i think you know vey well that why AK-47 still is one of best assault rifle......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you also know Tiger tank vs T-34 at the end which tank got final victory.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Do you know the latest armata T-14/15 WEAPONS controls *panel* is based of sony play station consul.
> because, present-future generation can be trained an Armata operator very short time. (we all know how to play video game)
> 
> There is a *difference* *between* computer warrior like you and me and those actual *soldier* who are in the field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * when *drone* operator got killed or *wounded* then how you will collect information right there - right then? with your high-tech drone?
> Any way we are all going to see many high tech weapons in BA very soon..............thank you and also eid mubarak.


First of all you are a computer warrior,I'm not.Bro I'm in Singapore army and I know quite abit about drones.These drones are only sufficient for urban areas what about reconnaissance in CHT?


----------



## masud

Nabil365 said:


> First of all you are a computer warrior,I'm not.Bro I'm in Singapore army and I know quite abit about drones.These drones are only sufficient for urban areas what about reconnaissance in CHT?


Alright Nabil, since you are in Singapore army and you know quite abit about drones then why don,t you send some of your drone to bangladesh army. You know most of bangladeshi soldiers are from village (by the way i am a village boy too, thats why my writing skill is *worse*). They probable don,t know "which weapons is best for them".









and i am also interested to know about your view of C-Astral Bramor C4EYE Short Range Reconnaissance UAV of Bangladesh Army...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> " Anyone can fly "
> And this is the reason why army chose it (Altho a limited number filded).
> 
> i think you know vey well that why AK-47 still is one of best assault rifle......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you also know Tiger tank vs T-34 at the end which tank got final victory.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Do you know the latest armata T-14/15 WEAPONS controls *panel* is based of sony play station consul.
> because, present-future generation can be trained an Armata operator very short time. (we all know how to play video game)
> 
> There is a *difference* *between* computer warrior like you and me and those actual *soldier* who are in the field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * when *drone* operator got killed or *wounded* then how you will collect information right there - right then? with your high-tech drone?
> Any way we are all going to see many high tech weapons in BA very soon..............thank you and also eid mubarak.


Purely numbers game when it came to tiger vs t34... and plus stupid hitler.


It's not based off PlayStation console -_- but it's like playing world of tanks on PlayStation.... the controls are same etc,.... I guess the soldiers are payed to play the game against others online as practice. XD

In that case I would be a good tank commander. 



Nabil365 said:


> First of all you are a computer warrior,I'm not.Bro I'm in Singapore army and I know quite abit about drones.These drones are only sufficient for urban areas what about reconnaissance in CHT?


Shit. The boy has spoken. 

Bruh they're for urban operations... counter terrorism operations. Drones like that got no range to be deployed for conventional warfare. There are other drones for that



masud said:


> Alright Nabil, since you are in Singapore army and you know quite abit about drones then why don,t you send some of your drone to bangladesh army. You know most of bangladeshi soldiers are from village (by the way i am a village boy too, thats why my writing skill is *worse*). They probable don,t know "which weapons is best for them".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i am also interested to know about your view of C-Astral Bramor C4EYE Short Range Reconnaissance UAV of Bangladesh Army...............


I'm sure you would have been just as good in communicating in English like the natives if you were born during the British raj.... education during those time in British India was top class.... while India still managed to hold onto those standards... Bangladesh has failed. Not your fault. Hey practice makes perfect. 

According to me, drones employed by bd army is waste in conventional warfare scenarios.


----------



## masud

@Mohammed Khaled @Nabil365 Do you *guys* mind if i say that i work for Bangladesh army intelligence................
*I AM JUST KIDDING OR AM I?*


----------



## BDforever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Purely numbers game when it came to tiger vs t34... and plus stupid hitler.
> 
> 
> It's not based off PlayStation console -_- but it's like playing world of tanks on PlayStation.... the controls are same etc,.... I guess the soldiers are payed to play the game against others online as practice. XD
> 
> In that case I would be a good tank commander.
> 
> 
> Shit. The boy has spoken.
> 
> Bruh they're for urban operations... counter terrorism operations. Drones like that got no range to be deployed for conventional warfare. There are other drones for that
> 
> 
> I'm sure you would have been just as good in communicating in English like the natives if you were born during the British raj.... education during those time in British India was top class.... while India still managed to hold onto those standards... Bangladesh has failed. Not your fault. Hey practice makes perfect.
> 
> According to me, drones employed by bd army is waste in conventional warfare scenarios.


hoisey! !! ! apnader unglish er universal purifier filter hotey hobe na, stay on topic.
r baki gula re boltiasi... apnago j til re tal bananor khet ovasta saren.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nabil365

masud said:


> @Mohammed Khaled @Nabil365 Do you *guys* mind if i say that i work for Bangladesh army intelligence................
> *I AM JUST KIDDING OR AM I?*


You serious cause my uncle used to work there as an informant in Burma.
Fun fact:BD army always knows in advance when artillery is brought close to border by burma.



masud said:


> Alright Nabil, since you are in Singapore army and you know quite abit about drones then why don,t you send some of your drone to bangladesh army. You know most of bangladeshi soldiers are from village (by the way i am a village boy too, thats why my writing skill is *worse*). They probable don,t know "which weapons is best for them".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i am also interested to know about your view of C-Astral Bramor C4EYE Short Range Reconnaissance UAV of Bangladesh Army...............


C4EYE is a decent drone for a beginner.My bet it will be better than those skyblade UAVs.
How about I send some f-15 and a formidable class frigate. Will that be OK?



Mohammed Khaled said:


> Purely numbers game when it came to tiger vs t34... and plus stupid hitler.
> 
> 
> It's not based off PlayStation console -_- but it's like playing world of tanks on PlayStation.... the controls are same etc,.... I guess the soldiers are payed to play the game against others online as practice. XD
> 
> In that case I would be a good tank commander.
> 
> 
> Shit. The boy has spoken.
> 
> Bruh they're for urban operations... counter terrorism operations. Drones like that got no range to be deployed for conventional warfare. There are other drones for that
> 
> 
> I'm sure you would have been just as good in communicating in English like the natives if you were born during the British raj.... education during those time in British India was top class.... while India still managed to hold onto those standards... Bangladesh has failed. Not your fault. Hey practice makes perfect.
> 
> According to me, drones employed by bd army is waste in conventional warfare scenarios.


Drones play a crucial part in finding artillery locations.


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> @Mohammed Khaled @Nabil365 Do you *guys* mind if i say that i work for Bangladesh army intelligence................
> *I AM JUST KIDDING OR AM I?*


How can people say I'm just a medical student? I can already be a doctor in students disguise or am I?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Mohammed Khaled said:


> How can people say I'm just a medical student? I can already be a doctor in students disguise or am I?


I have clear idea about you, in case of you forget my immature talk...............















no more men, now i am really tired of it...............





i am sorry to others for off topic talk.............


----------



## Arefin007

are ba chill thread tae gia kotha kon na military thread e esob alfal khowar ki ase

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

masud said:


> " Anyone can fly "
> And this is the reason why army chose it (Altho a limited number filded).
> 
> i think you know vey well that why AK-47 still is one of best assault rifle......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you also know Tiger tank vs T-34 at the end which tank got final victory.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Do you know the latest armata T-14/15 WEAPONS controls *panel* is based of sony play station consul.
> because, present-future generation can be trained an Armata operator very short time. (we all know how to play video game)
> 
> There is a *difference* *between* computer warrior like you and me and those actual *soldier* who are in the field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * when *drone* operator got killed or *wounded* then how you will collect information right there - right then? with your high-tech drone?
> Any way we are all going to see many high tech weapons in BA very soon..............thank you and also eid mubarak.



GThats not AK47.. Bugt AK74.


----------



## EastBengalPro

*CH-5: CHINA*












Like to see some strike capable UAS in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> GThats not AK47.. Bugt AK74.


can,t you just ignore me ? seriously, not again men just live me alone...............


----------



## Michael Corleone

masud said:


> I have clear idea about you, in case of you forget my immature talk...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 406862
> View attachment 406863
> View attachment 406865
> 
> 
> no more men, now i am really tired of it...............
> View attachment 406871
> 
> 
> i am sorry to others for off topic talk.............


XD :,)


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> You serious cause my uncle used to work there as an informant in Burma.
> Fun fact:BD army always knows in advance when artillery is brought close to border by burma.


Opps.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> Opps.


Don't worry even burmese spies are present in BD.
Their role is to observe movement of equipment.
Some James Bond shit going on for a decade.Number of spies increased during the 90s.


----------



## Michael Corleone

It's funny how you're blowing your uncle's cover from an monitored IP location on an unencrypted defence forum that's open for anyone to see. 


Nabil365 said:


> Don't worry even burmese spies are present in BD.
> Their role is to observe movement of equipment.
> Some James Bond shit going on for a decade.Number of spies increased during the 90s.


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> It's funny how you're blowing your uncle's cover from an monitored IP location on an unencrypted defence forum that's open for anyone to see.



Woah.....this got soooo interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nabil365

Mohammed Khaled said:


> It's funny how you're blowing your uncle's cover from an monitored IP location on an unencrypted defence forum that's open for anyone to see.


He retired like a decade ago lol.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nabil365 said:


> He retired like a decade ago lol.


But you're opening up doors for hackers to snoop into your house and monitor your personal lives.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Don't worry even burmese spies are present in BD.
> Their role is to observe movement of equipment.
> Some James Bond shit going on for a decade.Number of spies increased during the 90s.


may be a chakma who lived in CHT base area. 



Mohammed Khaled said:


> But you're opening up doors for hackers to snoop into your house and monitor your personal lives.



ofcourse. we're watching u @Nabil365.
we will sent assassination team if ur uncle dont stop spying us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Aung Zaya said:


> may be a chakma who lived in CHT base area.



The Chakmas and Rakhaines are actually deployed by Bangladesh Army to collect information inside Burma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> may be a chakma who lived in CHT base area.
> 
> 
> 
> ofcourse. we're watching u @Nabil365.
> we will sent assassination team if ur uncle dont stop spying us.


My Uncle is Chakma.
Anyway he retired way back in 2000s,now just enjoys his time playing Golf.



Mohammed Khaled said:


> But you're opening up doors for hackers to snoop into your house and monitor your personal lives.


Even if they hack they can't do shit.Its in my brain not the computer silly


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> My Uncle is Chakma.
> Anyway he retired way back in 2000s,now just enjoys his time playing Golf


good. they will do their best. lol



Species said:


> The Chakmas and Rakhaines are actually deployed by Bangladesh Army to collect information inside Burma.


good. our Chama and Rakhines can even penetrate in bangladesh army. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Aung Zaya said:


> good. our Chama and Rakhines can even penetrate in bangladesh army. lol



Of course, like our Bamars are the heads of Burmese government and Tatmadaw.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Species said:


> Of course, like our Bamars are the heads of Burmese government and Tatmadaw.


this is non-sense. want to make sense ? u can give example with ur PM. bangladeshi PM or indian RAW. who know ?  
ok. too many off topics. keep ur discussion. i'm out.


----------



## Species

Aung Zaya said:


> this is non-sense. want to make sense ? u can give example with ur PM. bangladeshi PM or indian RAW. who know ?
> ok. too many off topics. keep ur discussion. i'm out.



Check who posted the bigger nonsense, "our Chakma and Rakhaines".

Dude, you just learned to troll while we are pro at it!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nabil365 said:


> My Uncle is Chakma.
> Anyway he retired way back in 2000s,now just enjoys his time playing Golf.
> 
> 
> Even if they hack they can't do shit.Its in my brain not the computer silly


Yo are you chakma too?


----------



## Nabil365

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Yo are you chakma too?


Mix.But I look bangali lol.
Sharp nose


----------



## Michael Corleone

Aung Zaya said:


> may be a chakma who lived in CHT base area.
> 
> 
> 
> ofcourse. we're watching u @Nabil365.
> we will sent assassination team if ur uncle dont stop spying us.


Joke of the year award goes to Aung Jaya


Maybe a shell or two of a few mortars and a flag meeting after that when you come to collect the bodies.... Assassination squad, pfftt



Nabil365 said:


> Mix.But I look bangali lol.
> Sharp nose


Lol. 
Sharp nose myself too but broke it terribly so it has a mind of its own now... Bends whenever it wishes xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Are you people  

@waz @WAJsal Bhai, please take care of off topic. Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> Are you people
> 
> @waz @WAJsal Bhai, please take care of off topic. Thanks in advance.


Mod Ra ghumaitase. Ghumate den Na bhai. Utle bola lagbe Na. Nijerai sob kaj korbe.


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*



বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য ল্যান্ডিং ক্রাফট ট্যাংক Bangladesh Army to procure (LCT) বানাচ্ছে বাংলাদেশের বেসরকারি জাহাজ নির্মান সংস্থা constructed by "Western Marine Shipyard Limited"

চুক্তি অনুযায়ী সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য ২ টি X LCT বানাবে এবং এগুলো আগামী to be delivered within 22 months ২২ মাসের মধ্যে সেনাবাহিনীর হাতে তুলে দিবে।

জাহাজগুলোর দৈর্ঘ্য ৬৬ 66 meters মিটার এবং এগুলো can carry 8 x tanks৮ টি ট্যাংক, 40 officers ৪০ জন অফিসার এবং and 200 fully equipped troops, costing appx 77 crores taka২০০ জন সসস্ত্র সৈন্য বহন করতে সক্ষম। জাহাজদুটি নির্মানে ব্যয় হবে প্রায় ৭৭ কোটি টাকা।

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী "LCT শক্তি সঞ্চার" নামে একটি LCT অনেক আগে থেকেই ব্যবহার করে।এরকম আরো ২ টি যুক্ত হচ্ছে।

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 
> 
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য ল্যান্ডিং ক্রাফট ট্যাংক Bangladesh Army to procure (LCT) বানাচ্ছে বাংলাদেশের বেসরকারি জাহাজ নির্মান সংস্থা constructed by "Western Marine Shipyard Limited"
> 
> চুক্তি অনুযায়ী সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য ২ টি X LCT বানাবে এবং এগুলো আগামী to be delivered within 22 months ২২ মাসের মধ্যে সেনাবাহিনীর হাতে তুলে দিবে।
> 
> জাহাজগুলোর দৈর্ঘ্য ৬৬ 66 meters মিটার এবং এগুলো can carry 8 x tanks৮ টি ট্যাংক, 40 officers ৪০ জন অফিসার এবং and 200 fully equipped troops, costing appx 77 crores taka২০০ জন সসস্ত্র সৈন্য বহন করতে সক্ষম। জাহাজদুটি নির্মানে ব্যয় হবে প্রায় ৭৭ কোটি টাকা।
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী "LCT শক্তি সঞ্চার" নামে একটি LCT অনেক আগে থেকেই ব্যবহার করে।এরকম আরো ২ টি যুক্ত হচ্ছে।


Cheaper than imported ones...


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## muhammadali233

masud said:


>


is the trainer a birddog or a 152 ?


----------



## Arefin007

muhammadali233 said:


> is the trainer a birddog or a 152 ?


152


----------



## Bilal9

muhammadali233 said:


> is the trainer a birddog or a 152 ?



As confirmed its a 152.

Bird Dogs are typically much larger than a 152, but the appearance is roughly similar.

The other difference is that Bird Dogs don't have nose wheels, they are tail-draggers. The tail feathers are also old fashioned. Please see below.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*'চিকেন নেক নিয়ে সামরিক চিন্তা'
Military Thoughts about Chickens Neck*
মেজর জেনারেল আ ল ম ফজলুর রহমান (অব.):
Major General(Retd) A L M Fazlur Rahman
ණ☛ আমি আমার সাম্প্রতিক কালে বেশ কয়েকটি লেখায় বাংলাদেশকে মিডিল কিংডম হিসাবে উল্লেখ করে বাংলাদেশ, ভারত, নেপাল, ভুটান, সিকিম ও চীনের মধ্যস্হিত উওর পুর্ব ভারতের অভিমুখের এলাকা যা চিকেন নেক হিসাবে অবহিত জিওস্ট্রাটেজিক্যালী অতীব গুরুত্বপূর্ণ বলে অবহিত করে চীন এবং ভারতের মাঝে ভবিষ্যৎ সামরিক সংঘাতের ভর কেন্দ্রের স্পর্শকাতর কেন্দ্রভুমি হিসাবে উল্লেখ করেছিলাম।

ණ☛আমি আরো ইংগিত করেছিলাম চীন- ভারতের ভবিষ্যৎ সামরিক সংঘাতের অভিঘাত তরঙ্গ বাংলাদেশের উওর অঞ্চলকে নিশ্চিত ভাবে প্রভাবিত করবে। কারণ চীনের বিপক্ষে ভারতের সামরিক ম্যানুভার বাংলাদেশের উওর অঞ্চলকে সাধারণ ভাবে অন্তর্ভুক্ত করবে। এবিষয়ে বিশদ আলোচনার স্কোপ এখানে নাই তাই বিরত হলাম। প্রশ্ন হতে পারে চীন- ভরতের ভবিষ্যৎ সামরিক সংঘাতের কেন্দ্রভুমি উওর পুর্ব ভারতের অভিমুখের এলাকা যা চিকেন নেক হিসাবে অবহিত জিওস্ট্রাটেজিক্যালী চীনের কাছে কেন এতো গুরুত্বপূর্ণ?

ණ☛আমরা জানি দক্ষিণ চীন সাগরের সামরিক সংঘাত এখন চীনের দক্ষিণমূখি সম্প্রসারণ রোধে তা চীন- ভারতের সংঘাতে পর্যবসিত হয়েছে যার মুল কুশীলব আমেরিকা নিজে। এই অবস্থায় চীন দক্ষিন চীন সাগরের সামরিক সংঘাতের কেন্দ্রভুমি দক্ষিণ চীন সাগর এলাকায় কেন্দ্রিভুত না রেখে তা সরিয়ে উওর পুর্ব ভারতের অতীব গুরুত্বপূর্ণ ও স্পর্শকাতর পঞ্চদেশের কেন্দ্রিভুমিতে কেন্দ্রিভুতকরে উওর পুর্ব ভারতের বিশাল অঞ্চলকে অস্হিতিশিল করে দক্ষিণ চীন সাগরের উপরে অপাতত সামরিক চাপ কমানোর নীতি গ্রহন করেছে এমন মনে হয়ঃ

১। এটাকে আমি চীনের সামরিক গ্রান্ডস্ট্রাটেজির প্রথম ধাপ বলে অবহিত করছি।

২। ২য় ধাপে চীন হিমালয় দুহিতা নেপাল, ভুটান ও সিকিমের উপরে কার্যকরি নিয়ন্ত্রণ প্রতিষ্ঠায় মিলিটারী পলিটিকো ডিপ্লোমেটিক আগ্রাসী পদক্ষেপ গ্রহন করে ভারতকে আরো দক্ষিণে ঠেলে দিয়ে এই ত্রিদেশের উপরে ভারতের নিয়ন্ত্রণ শুন্যে নামিয়ে আনবে। ঐ অঞ্চলে চীনের চলমান সামরিক পদক্ষেপ এবং ভুটান ও সিকিমকে ভারতের প্রভাব মুক্ত করার চীনের ঘোষনা তারই পোষকতা করে।

৩। ৩য় ধাপে চীনের সম্ভাব্য পদক্ষেপ হবে চিকেন নেকে সামরিক হস্তক্ষেপ করে বাংলাদেশের উওর টিপ কানেক্ট করে উওর পুর্ব ভারতের উওর সম্মুখ ভুমিতে ত্রিমুখি সামরিক অভিযান পরিচালনা করে দক্ষিণে আরো গভীরে পরিচালিত করে বঙ্গপসাগরে চীনের উপস্থিতি নিশ্চিত করা। চীনের এই সামরিক গ্রান্ডস্ট্রাটেজি ভারতের উদ্বিগ্ন ও উদ্বেগের কারণ যে হয়েছে তার বহিঃপ্রকাশ আমরা ভারতের প্রধানমন্ত্রীর আমেরিকা এবং ইসরাইল সফরের মধ্যে আন্দাজ করতে পারি।

এই অঞ্চলে ভবিষ্যৎ চীন - ভারত সামরিক সংঘাতের অভিঘাত তরঙ্গকে এবজর্ব করে বাংলাদেশের অবস্থানকে নিরপেক্ষ রাখতে বাংলাদেশের সমরবিদগণকে আগাম বাস্তব সম্মত ও সময়োচিত সামরিক পদক্ষেপ অবশ্যই গ্রহন করতে হবেঃ

১। ভবিষ্যৎ চীন- ভারতের এমার্জিং সামরিক সংঘাতের ফলে প্রভাবিত বাংলাদেশের উওর অঞ্চলকে নিরপেক্ষ রাখতে রংপুরস্হ পদাতিক ডিভিশনকে ঘিরে নিলফামারি ও ঠাকুরগাঁও এ অথবা স্যুটেবল স্হানে আরো দুটি নতুন ম্যাকানাইজড পদাতিক ডিভিশনের সৃষ্টি করে একটি ইনডিপেন্ডেন্ট পদাতিক কোর অরগানাইজ করতে হবে এমন ভাবে যাতে এই কোর কোনো সরবরাহ ছাড়া অন্ততঃ একমাস সাসটেইন করতে পারে। তার জন্য যে সব স্হাপনা তৈরী করা তা করার পরিকল্পনা গ্রহন করতে হবে। প্রয়োজনে মিডিল কিংডম হিসাবে বাংলাদেশ তার ষ্ট্রাটেজিক রোল পরিপূর্ণ ভাবে পালনে সামরিক ভাবে যেন কার্যকরি পদক্ষেপ স্বাধীন ভাবে গ্রহন করতে পারে তার জন্য যা যথাবিহিত নিশ্চিত করতে হবে।

লেখক: কলামিস্ট ও প্রাক্তন মহাপরিচালক বিডিআর।





Asaf Usmani In the event of a China-India conflict on the 'chicken neck' area - Bangladesh must not allow any Indian man oeuvres in this area - if Bangladesh military is prevented from responding ( very possible , for obvious reason) than millions of Bangladesh people should teach any Indian military personnel within Bangladesh territory a lesson that India will not forget ever !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*চিনা নিশানায় ‘চিকেনস নেক’
শিলিগুড়ি রক্ষায় বিপুল প্রস্তুতি ভারতেরও*
Md Harun Ur Rashid

মুরগির ঘাড় বেশ দুর্বল। মটকে দেওয়া গেলেই ধড় থেকে মুণ্ড আলাদা হয়ে যেতে পারে। ভারতকে চাপে ফেলতে এ বার মুরগির ঘাড়েই নিশানা স্থির করছে চিন। চিকেন’স নেক বা শিলিগুড়ি করিডর নিয়ে যেন নিশ্চিন্ত না থাকে ভারত। চুম্বি উপত্যকা থেকে তেমনই বার্তা দিতে শুরু করেছে লাল ফৌজ। তবে চুম্বি উপত্যকা থেকে যে মুরগির ঘাড়ে আঘাত আসতে পারে, সে কথা ভারতীয় প্রতিরক্ষা মন্ত্রকও জানে। তাই রক্ষাকবচের ব্যবস্থাও কিন্তু আগে থেকেই তৈরি হয়ে গিয়েছে।

চিনা প্রেসিডেন্ট তথা চিনের সেন্ট্রাল মিলিটারি কাউন্সিলের চেয়ারম্যান শি জিনপিং পিপল’স

লিবারেশন আর্মির দু’টি ইউনিটকে সম্প্রতি বিশেষ সম্মান দিয়েছেন। ওই দুই ইউনিটের শক্তিও দ্রুত বাড়ানো হচ্ছে। একটি হল দক্ষিণ চিন সাগরে মোতায়েন সাবমেরিন ইউনিট ৩৭২। অপরটি ভারতের সিকিম প্রদেশ এবং ভুটানের হা জেলার মাঝখানে অবস্থিত চিনের চুম্বি উপত্যকায় মোতায়েন থাকা ইউনিট ৭৭৬৫৬। চিনের সীমান্ত সুরক্ষিত রাখা এবং স্থিতিশীলতা বজায় রাখার কাজে এই দুই ইউনিট অত্যন্ত গুরুত্বপূর্ণ বলে চিনা প্রেসিডেন্ট জানিয়েছেন।

দক্ষিণ চিন সাগর এখন গোটা বিশ্বের কাছেই আলোচনার বিষয়। ওই অঞ্চলে চিনা আগ্রাসন নিয়ে আন্তর্জাতিক আদালতের রায় চিনের বিপক্ষে তো গিয়েইছে। সবক’টি বড় সামরিক শক্তিও চিনের বিরুদ্ধে দাঁড়িয়ে গিয়েছে। দক্ষিণ চিন সাগরে নিজেদের কর্তৃত্ব ধরে রাখা চিনের কাছে এখন মান-সম্মানের লড়াই। সেই দক্ষিণ চিন সাগরে মোতায়েন বাহিনীকে যতটা গুরুত্ব দেওয়া হল, চুম্বি উপত্যকায় মোতায়েন বাহিনীকেও চিনা প্রেসিডেন্ট সমগোত্রীয় গুরুত্ব দিলেন। এটি কোনও বিচ্ছিন্ন ঘটনা নয়, চিনের তরফ থেকে ভারতের প্রতি একটি কড়া বার্তা এটি। মনে করছেন প্রতিরক্ষা বিশেষজ্ঞরা। ভারতকে চাপে রাখতেই চুম্বিতে আচমকা শক্তি বাড়াচ্ছে চিন, খবর প্রতিরক্ষা মন্ত্রক সূত্রেও। কারণ চুম্বি উপত্যকার অবস্থান এমন একটি জায়গায়, যেখান থেকে চিকেন’স নেক-এ পৌঁছনো বেশ সহজ।
*
চিকেন’স নেক বা শিলিগুড়ি করিডর কী?*
পূর্বে নেপাল, পশ্চিমে বাংলাদেশ। মাঝখানে খুব সঙ্কীর্ণ একটি অংশ ভারতের নিয়ন্ত্রণে। এতই সঙ্কীর্ণ অংশ সেটি যে একটু কল্পনার চোখে দেখলে ম্যাপে তাকে মুরগির ঘাড়ের মতো দেখায়। উত্তর-পূর্ব ভারতের সঙ্গে দেশের বাকি অংশের যোগসূত্র হিসেবে অবস্থান করছে ওই এলাকা। শিলিগুড়ি, মাটিগাড়া, নকশালবাড়ি, ফাঁসিদেওয়া এবং চোপড়া ও ইসলামপুরের কিছুটা অংশ এই চিকেন’স নেকের মধ্যে পড়ছে। এই অংশকে শিলিগুড়ি করিডরও বলা হয়। কারণ উত্তর-পূর্ব ভারতের সঙ্গে দেশের বাকি অংশের সড়ক ও রেল যোগাযোগের জন্য একমাত্র ভরসা ওই সঙ্কীর্ণ ভূখণ্ড। অনেকটা যেন করিডরের মতো। শিলিগুড়ি ছুঁয়ে গিয়েছে, তাই শিলিগুড়ি করিডর।

*শিলিগুড়ি করিডরের গুরুত্ব কতটা?*
উত্তরবঙ্গের সবচেয়ে বড় শহর শিলিগুড়ি। উত্তর-পূর্ব ভারত থেকে দেশের অন্য যে কোনও অংশের সঙ্গে যোগাযোগের প্রশ্নে শিলিগুড়ি একটা জংশনের মতো। ফলে গোটা উত্তর-পূর্ব ভারতের কাছেই শিলিগুড়ির গুরুত্ব অপরিসীম। শিলিগুড়ি করিডরের আন্তর্জাতিক গুরুত্বও যথেষ্ট। নেপাল এবং ভুটানও বিশ্বের বাকি অংশের সঙ্গে যুক্ত থাকতে শিলিগুড়ি করিডরের উপর অনেকটা ভরসা করে।
অর্থাৎ, দেশের দুই অংশের মধ্যে সড়ক ও রেল যোগযোগ বজায় রাখা, উত্তর-পূর্ব ও অবশিষ্ট ভারতের মধ্যে ট্রনজিট পয়েন্ট হিসেবে কাজ করা এবং নেপাল ও ভুটানের সঙ্গে ভারতের রোজকার যোগাযোগ অক্ষুণ্ণ রাখার জন্য শিলিগুড়ি করিডর বা চিকেন’স নেক অপরিহার্য।
*
চিকেন’স নেক হাতছাড়া হলে কী হতে পারে?*
এই অঞ্চল ভারতের হাতছাড়া হলে উত্তর-পূর্ব ভারত বিচ্ছিন্ন হয়ে পড়বে। উত্তরবঙ্গের তিনটি জেলারও একই হাল হবে। যে উত্তর-পূর্ব ভারত নিয়ে চিনের সঙ্গে বিস্তর টানাপড়েন, চিকেন’স নেককে নিজেদের কব্জায় নিয়ে সেই উত্তর-পূর্বকেই বিচ্ছিন্ন করে দিতে পারলে চিনের পক্ষে লক্ষ্যে পৌঁছনো খুব সহজ।

@ [100005175698450:]





*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*






♦সেনাবাহিনীর তরফ থেকে সুসংবাদ



♦

On 3rd July 2017, Bangladesh Army has raised another unit বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী গত ৩রা জুলাই ২০১৭ তে named as "2nd Para Commando Battalion" "২-প্যারাকমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়ন" নামে আরেকটি Special Forces Bn"স্পেশাল ফোর্স ব্যাটালিয়ন গঠন করেছে।সাথে সাথে at the same time "21 Airborne Brigade" was finalised "২১ এয়ারবোর্ন ব্রিগেড" কেও পাকাপাকি করেছে।

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর দুটি স্পেশাল ফোর্স এবং এয়ারবোর্ন ব্রিগেড "১-প্যারাকমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়ন","২-প্যারাকমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়ন" এবং "২১ এয়ারবোর্ন ব্রিগেড" directly under command of Special Forces Command of AHQ,সরাসরি বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর স্পেশাল ফোর্সেস কমান্ড এর অধীনে থাকবে এবং এর কমান্ডিং অফিসার হবেন একজন ব্রিগেডিয়ার জেনারেল Commanded by a Brigadier General।
প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা কিছু দিনের মধ্যেই এই নবগঠিত "২-প্যারাকমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়ন" এবং "২১ এয়ারবোর্ন ব্রিগেড" এর নিকট নিজস্ব পতাকা প্রদান করবেন।




♦বি.দ্র- অনেকেই বলেন "২-প্যারাকমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়নের নাম "ভাইপার"। সত্য বলতে ভাইপার বলে কোন কমান্ডো এবং কোন ইউনিট নেই।সেটা শুধুমাত্র মিডিয়ার স্বার্থে নির্মান করা হয়। নবগঠিত "২-প্যারাকমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়ন" এর ডাকনামও "চিতা" both the units are nicknamed as *"Cheetah".*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *চিনা নিশানায় ‘চিকেনস নেক’
> শিলিগুড়ি রক্ষায় বিপুল প্রস্তুতি ভারতেরও*
> Md Harun Ur Rashid
> 
> মুরগির ঘাড় বেশ দুর্বল। মটকে দেওয়া গেলেই ধড় থেকে মুণ্ড আলাদা হয়ে যেতে পারে। ভারতকে চাপে ফেলতে এ বার মুরগির ঘাড়েই নিশানা স্থির করছে চিন। চিকেন’স নেক বা শিলিগুড়ি করিডর নিয়ে যেন নিশ্চিন্ত না থাকে ভারত। চুম্বি উপত্যকা থেকে তেমনই বার্তা দিতে শুরু করেছে লাল ফৌজ। তবে চুম্বি উপত্যকা থেকে যে মুরগির ঘাড়ে আঘাত আসতে পারে, সে কথা ভারতীয় প্রতিরক্ষা মন্ত্রকও জানে। তাই রক্ষাকবচের ব্যবস্থাও কিন্তু আগে থেকেই তৈরি হয়ে গিয়েছে।
> 
> চিনা প্রেসিডেন্ট তথা চিনের সেন্ট্রাল মিলিটারি কাউন্সিলের চেয়ারম্যান শি জিনপিং পিপল’স
> 
> লিবারেশন আর্মির দু’টি ইউনিটকে সম্প্রতি বিশেষ সম্মান দিয়েছেন। ওই দুই ইউনিটের শক্তিও দ্রুত বাড়ানো হচ্ছে। একটি হল দক্ষিণ চিন সাগরে মোতায়েন সাবমেরিন ইউনিট ৩৭২। অপরটি ভারতের সিকিম প্রদেশ এবং ভুটানের হা জেলার মাঝখানে অবস্থিত চিনের চুম্বি উপত্যকায় মোতায়েন থাকা ইউনিট ৭৭৬৫৬। চিনের সীমান্ত সুরক্ষিত রাখা এবং স্থিতিশীলতা বজায় রাখার কাজে এই দুই ইউনিট অত্যন্ত গুরুত্বপূর্ণ বলে চিনা প্রেসিডেন্ট জানিয়েছেন।
> 
> দক্ষিণ চিন সাগর এখন গোটা বিশ্বের কাছেই আলোচনার বিষয়। ওই অঞ্চলে চিনা আগ্রাসন নিয়ে আন্তর্জাতিক আদালতের রায় চিনের বিপক্ষে তো গিয়েইছে। সবক’টি বড় সামরিক শক্তিও চিনের বিরুদ্ধে দাঁড়িয়ে গিয়েছে। দক্ষিণ চিন সাগরে নিজেদের কর্তৃত্ব ধরে রাখা চিনের কাছে এখন মান-সম্মানের লড়াই। সেই দক্ষিণ চিন সাগরে মোতায়েন বাহিনীকে যতটা গুরুত্ব দেওয়া হল, চুম্বি উপত্যকায় মোতায়েন বাহিনীকেও চিনা প্রেসিডেন্ট সমগোত্রীয় গুরুত্ব দিলেন। এটি কোনও বিচ্ছিন্ন ঘটনা নয়, চিনের তরফ থেকে ভারতের প্রতি একটি কড়া বার্তা এটি। মনে করছেন প্রতিরক্ষা বিশেষজ্ঞরা। ভারতকে চাপে রাখতেই চুম্বিতে আচমকা শক্তি বাড়াচ্ছে চিন, খবর প্রতিরক্ষা মন্ত্রক সূত্রেও। কারণ চুম্বি উপত্যকার অবস্থান এমন একটি জায়গায়, যেখান থেকে চিকেন’স নেক-এ পৌঁছনো বেশ সহজ।
> *
> চিকেন’স নেক বা শিলিগুড়ি করিডর কী?*
> পূর্বে নেপাল, পশ্চিমে বাংলাদেশ। মাঝখানে খুব সঙ্কীর্ণ একটি অংশ ভারতের নিয়ন্ত্রণে। এতই সঙ্কীর্ণ অংশ সেটি যে একটু কল্পনার চোখে দেখলে ম্যাপে তাকে মুরগির ঘাড়ের মতো দেখায়। উত্তর-পূর্ব ভারতের সঙ্গে দেশের বাকি অংশের যোগসূত্র হিসেবে অবস্থান করছে ওই এলাকা। শিলিগুড়ি, মাটিগাড়া, নকশালবাড়ি, ফাঁসিদেওয়া এবং চোপড়া ও ইসলামপুরের কিছুটা অংশ এই চিকেন’স নেকের মধ্যে পড়ছে। এই অংশকে শিলিগুড়ি করিডরও বলা হয়। কারণ উত্তর-পূর্ব ভারতের সঙ্গে দেশের বাকি অংশের সড়ক ও রেল যোগাযোগের জন্য একমাত্র ভরসা ওই সঙ্কীর্ণ ভূখণ্ড। অনেকটা যেন করিডরের মতো। শিলিগুড়ি ছুঁয়ে গিয়েছে, তাই শিলিগুড়ি করিডর।
> 
> *শিলিগুড়ি করিডরের গুরুত্ব কতটা?*
> উত্তরবঙ্গের সবচেয়ে বড় শহর শিলিগুড়ি। উত্তর-পূর্ব ভারত থেকে দেশের অন্য যে কোনও অংশের সঙ্গে যোগাযোগের প্রশ্নে শিলিগুড়ি একটা জংশনের মতো। ফলে গোটা উত্তর-পূর্ব ভারতের কাছেই শিলিগুড়ির গুরুত্ব অপরিসীম। শিলিগুড়ি করিডরের আন্তর্জাতিক গুরুত্বও যথেষ্ট। নেপাল এবং ভুটানও বিশ্বের বাকি অংশের সঙ্গে যুক্ত থাকতে শিলিগুড়ি করিডরের উপর অনেকটা ভরসা করে।
> অর্থাৎ, দেশের দুই অংশের মধ্যে সড়ক ও রেল যোগযোগ বজায় রাখা, উত্তর-পূর্ব ও অবশিষ্ট ভারতের মধ্যে ট্রনজিট পয়েন্ট হিসেবে কাজ করা এবং নেপাল ও ভুটানের সঙ্গে ভারতের রোজকার যোগাযোগ অক্ষুণ্ণ রাখার জন্য শিলিগুড়ি করিডর বা চিকেন’স নেক অপরিহার্য।
> *
> চিকেন’স নেক হাতছাড়া হলে কী হতে পারে?*
> এই অঞ্চল ভারতের হাতছাড়া হলে উত্তর-পূর্ব ভারত বিচ্ছিন্ন হয়ে পড়বে। উত্তরবঙ্গের তিনটি জেলারও একই হাল হবে। যে উত্তর-পূর্ব ভারত নিয়ে চিনের সঙ্গে বিস্তর টানাপড়েন, চিকেন’স নেককে নিজেদের কব্জায় নিয়ে সেই উত্তর-পূর্বকেই বিচ্ছিন্ন করে দিতে পারলে চিনের পক্ষে লক্ষ্যে পৌঁছনো খুব সহজ।
> 
> @ [100005175698450:]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦সেনাবাহিনীর তরফ থেকে সুসংবাদ
> 
> 
> 
> ♦
> 
> On 3rd July 2017, Bangladesh Army has raised another unit বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী গত ৩রা জুলাই ২০১৭ তে named as "2nd Para Commando Battalion" "২-প্যারাকমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়ন" নামে আরেকটি Special Forces Bn"স্পেশাল ফোর্স ব্যাটালিয়ন গঠন করেছে।সাথে সাথে at the same time "21 Airborne Brigade" was finalised "২১ এয়ারবোর্ন ব্রিগেড" কেও পাকাপাকি করেছে।
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর দুটি স্পেশাল ফোর্স এবং এয়ারবোর্ন ব্রিগেড "১-প্যারাকমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়ন","২-প্যারাকমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়ন" এবং "২১ এয়ারবোর্ন ব্রিগেড" directly under command of Special Forces Command of AHQ,সরাসরি বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর স্পেশাল ফোর্সেস কমান্ড এর অধীনে থাকবে এবং এর কমান্ডিং অফিসার হবেন একজন ব্রিগেডিয়ার জেনারেল Commanded by a Brigadier General।
> প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা কিছু দিনের মধ্যেই এই নবগঠিত "২-প্যারাকমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়ন" এবং "২১ এয়ারবোর্ন ব্রিগেড" এর নিকট নিজস্ব পতাকা প্রদান করবেন।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦বি.দ্র- অনেকেই বলেন "২-প্যারাকমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়নের নাম "ভাইপার"। সত্য বলতে ভাইপার বলে কোন কমান্ডো এবং কোন ইউনিট নেই।সেটা শুধুমাত্র মিডিয়ার স্বার্থে নির্মান করা হয়। নবগঠিত "২-প্যারাকমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়ন" এর ডাকনামও "চিতা" both the units are nicknamed as *"Cheetah".*


As long as Indian troop movement is within their border. Which will most likely be... Bangladesh cannot and shouldn't intervene in an event of war between India and china.


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> As long as Indian troop movement is within their border. Which will most likely be... Bangladesh cannot and shouldn't intervene in an event of war between India and china.



Don't underestimate the gravity of the situation. Maintaining the logistical corridor for the Army in NE is an existential matter for them. They would go to every extent to maintain that corridor. That includes pressing BD to allow logistical corridor to NE for IA, which BD won't in any circumstances. What happens then?

You expect them to be law abiding honorable & not invade atleast the northern part of BD?

That is, my friend, the existential question for BD. In any circumstances we can't allow such an invasion to happen. As you might know the what some say, "Everything is fare in love & war".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> Don't underestimate the gravity of the situation. Maintaining the logistical corridor for the Army in NE is an existential matter for them. They would go to every extent to maintain that corridor. That includes pressing BD to allow logistical corridor to NE for IA, which BD won't in any circumstances. What happens then?
> 
> You expect them to be law abiding honorable & not invade atleast the northern part of BD?
> 
> That is, my friend, the existential question for BD. In any situation we can't allow such an invasion happen. As you might know the what some say, "Everything is fare in love & war".


War is something India is not ready for. Even though it seems like they're boasting a lot. It will dig deeper holes if it tries invading some part of bd while they're in an conflict with china... but military alliance of china and Pakistan, Pakistan won't waste an opportunity to get involved either.... nobody has won a two front war... heck three?
So yes, bd should be prepared... especially the armed forces should be able to respond to threat without interference from Hasina.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Khan saheb said:


> That includes pressing BD to allow logistical corridor to NE for IA, which BD won't in any circumstances. What happens then?



Well that is ideal scenario. Bangladesh is likely to lean towards China but the challenge will be on Hasina as to how she balances India alongside it. War is no joke and neither India or China will tend to go easy on the situation. My bet is the our Defence Force will have the final say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

geopolitical game has to be handled geopolitically....
Bangladesh has many options in hand, and will use those options to safeguard its own interests....
Bangladesh is no longer the country most people think it is..... those who are currently not able to grasp the gravity of Bangladesh's geopolitical stature, are in for a shock.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

*Chief of the Commander US Pacific Command courtesy meeting with the Army Chief BD*

Commander US Pacific Command Admiral Harry B. Harris, Chief of the Junior Army, met Governor General Abu Belal Mohammad Shafiul Haq.

This meeting was held on Saturday at Army Headquarters in Dhaka Cantonment.

During the meeting, they discussed the training and professional issues between the two countries, besides mutual exchange of merchandise.

Earlier, he paid tribute to the memorials of the martyrs of the Armed Forces of Bangladesh who were martyred during the Great War of Liberation by placing wreaths at Shikha Anirban, Dhaka Cantonment. Then, in Senakunja, he was given a guard of honor by the army's 'smart guard'. The delegation visited Bangladesh Institute of Peace Support Operation Training (BIPSOT) at the end of the courtesy meeting with the army chief.

Before that Harry B. A 18-member delegation led by Harris, Junior came to Bangladesh on a special aircraft in the morning on a 3-day state visit.

Area Commander, Logistics Area, Major General Ataul Hakim Sarwar Hasan received him at Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport.

During the visit, he will call on Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina.

He will also make a courtesy call on Prime Minister's security adviser, army, navy and air force chiefs.

During the visit, the delegation will visit several important military installations. After the tour, the delegation will return to their home country on 9 July.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Readerdefence

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 
> 
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য ল্যান্ডিং ক্রাফট ট্যাংক Bangladesh Army to procure (LCT) বানাচ্ছে বাংলাদেশের বেসরকারি জাহাজ নির্মান সংস্থা constructed by "Western Marine Shipyard Limited"
> 
> চুক্তি অনুযায়ী সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য ২ টি X LCT বানাবে এবং এগুলো আগামী to be delivered within 22 months ২২ মাসের মধ্যে সেনাবাহিনীর হাতে তুলে দিবে।
> 
> জাহাজগুলোর দৈর্ঘ্য ৬৬ 66 meters মিটার এবং এগুলো can carry 8 x tanks৮ টি ট্যাংক, 40 officers ৪০ জন অফিসার এবং and 200 fully equipped troops, costing appx 77 crores taka২০০ জন সসস্ত্র সৈন্য বহন করতে সক্ষম। জাহাজদুটি নির্মানে ব্যয় হবে প্রায় ৭৭ কোটি টাকা।
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী "LCT শক্তি সঞ্চার" নামে একটি LCT অনেক আগে থেকেই ব্যবহার করে।এরকম আরো ২ টি যুক্ত হচ্ছে।


Can you translate please
Thx


----------



## BDforever

Readerdefence said:


> Can you translate please
> Thx


two 'Landing Craft Tank' are going to be constructed by Western Marine Shipyard Limited for Bangladesh Army.
It will able to carry 8 tanks, 40 officers and 200 fully equipped troops.
Total costs 77 crore taka and 22 months needed to finish the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Why spending money on Army when India is no longer enemy. Is Bd army getting ready to fight side by side with India against China and Pakistan?

@asad71 @BANGLAR BIR Bhai I can not see this anymore. I'm heartbroken to see Bd is becoming India's domesticated state. 


http://www.newsonbd.net/newsdetail/detail/200/323864


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Al-zakir said:


> Why spending money on Army when India is no longer enemy. Is Bd army getting ready to fight side by side with India against China and Pakistan?
> 
> @asad71 @BANGLAR BIR Bhai I can not see this anymore. I'm heartbroken to see Bd is becoming India's domesticated state.
> 
> 
> http://www.newsonbd.net/newsdetail/detail/200/323864


Are you serious bhai?


----------



## Al-zakir

OrdinaryGenius said:


> Are you serious bhai?



I would be dying a happy man if I am wrong. I think Bd no longer sovereign.


----------



## asad71

Al-zakir said:


> Why spending money on Army when India is no longer enemy. Is Bd army getting ready to fight side by side with India against China and Pakistan?
> 
> @asad71 @BANGLAR BIR Bhai I can not see this anymore. I'm heartbroken to see Bd is becoming India's domesticated state.
> 
> 
> http://www.newsonbd.net/newsdetail/detail/200/323864



You saw what happened to JRB. Also the pre-15 Aug '75 govt. Nothing can stand against a cyclone of popular movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Al-zakir said:


> I'm heartbroken to see Bd is becoming India's domesticated state.


Since Mullah people like you are heartbroken by the BD good relationship with India, the only choice for some of the Jamaatis is to commit suicide. The other option is to initiate a fight and commit a national suicide. Other than keyboard warrior, have you ever fought in the front? Please, let us know about your experience.

By the way, Jamaatis remain mum when there is a necessity to confront Burma on the Rohingya issue. Can you explain why you guys are sooooo fond of those pig-eating Burmese? Why it is love love?



BDforever said:


> two 'Landing Craft Tank' are going to be constructed by Western Marine Shipyard Limited for Bangladesh Army.
> It will able to carry 8 tanks, 40 officers and 200 fully equipped troops.
> Total costs 77 crore taka and 22 months needed to finish the project.


I believe, these LCTs will be built to navigate in the shallow waters, as well. Any information?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

bluesky said:


> I believe, these LCTs will be built to navigate in the shallow waters, as well. Any information?



actually most of the water around Bangladesh coastal areas along with rivers are not too deep.... do you remember the recent Army exercise at Swarnadwip?.... the other landing crafts of Army were there too, ferrying troops and equipment..... the new LCTs are likely to be fulfilling similar roles, albeit at a larger scale than previously..... in fact, a lot of landing crafts are required for proper control in the coastal and riverine areas....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

bluesky said:


> Since Mullah people like you are heartbroken by the BD good relationship with India, the only choice for some of the Jamaatis is to commit suicide. The other option is to initiate a fight and commit a national suicide. Other than keyboard warrior, have you ever fought in the front? Please, let us know about your experience.
> 
> By the way, Jamaatis remain mum when there is a necessity to confront Burma on the Rohingya issue. Can you explain why you guys are sooooo fond of those pig-eating Burmese? Why it is love love?


 

You must be a charal Malooner aulad otherwise why would you be so emotionally connected to gaee mata bharat. Bd is not your zagirdaari so shut your vege charali hole you charal.



asad71 said:


> You saw what happened to JRB. Also the pre-15 Aug '75 govt. Nothing can stand against a cyclone of popular movement.



It was initiated and completed by those Jaanbaaz who believed in Jihad e fi sabeelillah. Obviously you belong to same group so I do not have to explain you.

I think those days are long gone. Baatil has replace haq. We are doomed.


----------



## Russell

america, uk, canada boisha boisha...'desh beicha dilo...desh beicha dilo'

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## asad71

Al-zakir said:


> You must be a charal Malooner aulad otherwise why would you be so emotionally connected to gaee mata bharat. Bd is not your zagirdaari so shut your vege charali hole you charal.
> 
> 
> 
> It was initiated and completed by those Jaanbaaz who believed in Jihad e fi sabeelillah. Obviously you belong to same group so I do not have to explain you.
> 
> I think those days are long gone. Baatil has replace haq. We are doomed.




Ba'til can never overpower Haq in the end. The struggle of Haq against Ba'til is as old as mankind and will continue till Qyamat. At any juncture in personal life or the life of the nation, a reference to the Holy Quo'ran will show the light ahead. Bangali Muslims are Mard e Mujahid. None can keep them subdued.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Al-zakir said:


> You must be a charal Malooner aulad otherwise why would you be so emotionally connected to gaee mata bharat. Bd is not your zagirdaari so shut your vege charali hole you charal.



What Mullah people can do in real life fighting other than demeaning others by making personal attack? Please do not use ugly words. It is against the rule of this Forum. Go to Bharat Raskhak Forum where you will be kissed for your Hindu style of behavior. Be a Muslim first in manner and essence and then talk about who is Malaun and who is not. Since your parents did not raise you to be a good Muslim, you should learn Muslim manners from others including the Hindus of Lukhnow. By your ugly and inconsistent words you proved yourself far below a Hindu. Shame on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

bluesky said:


> What Mullah people can do in real life fighting other than demeaning others by making personal attack? Please do not use ugly words. It is against the rule of this Forum. Go to Bharat Raskhak Forum where you will be kissed for your Hindu style of behavior. Be a Muslim first in manner and essence and then talk about who is Malaun and who is not. Since your parents did not raise you to be a good Muslim, you should learn Muslim manners from others including the Hindus of Lukhnow. By your ugly and inconsistent words you proved yourself far below a Hindu. Shame on you.



What part of my post number 3995 was anti Bd that you called me Jamati this or that?

If anyone needs to go to bharat raksak would be your type.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
· 
বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর এয়ারডিফেন্স ব্রিগেডের জন্য রাশিয়া থেকে অজানাসংখ্যক SA-24/ Igla-S MANPAD কেনা হয়েছে/হচ্ছে এবং তা নিশ্চিত করেছে সেনাবাহিনীর কর্মকর্তা।

এটি বিশ্বের সর্বকালের অন্যতম সেরা MANPAD সিস্টেম। এর ইফেক্টিভ রেঞ্জ ৬ 6 km range কিমি






Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nabil365

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> ·
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর এয়ারডিফেন্স ব্রিগেডের জন্য রাশিয়া থেকে অজানাসংখ্যক SA-24/ Igla-S MANPAD কেনা হয়েছে/হচ্ছে এবং তা নিশ্চিত করেছে সেনাবাহিনীর কর্মকর্তা।
> 
> এটি বিশ্বের সর্বকালের অন্যতম সেরা MANPAD সিস্টেম। এর ইফেক্টিভ রেঞ্জ ৬ 6 km range কিমি
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB


So this soldeirs will be equipped to the same level of Myanmar's stealth frigate



Nabil365 said:


> So this soldeirs will be equipped to the same level of Myanmar's stealth frigate


#soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nabil365 said:


> So this soldeirs will be equipped to the same level of Myanmar's stealth frigate
> 
> 
> #soldier


Everywhere I see a Soulja a Soulja 
Everywhere I see a Soulja like me... XD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Everywhere I see a Soulja a Soulja
> Everywhere I see a Soulja like me... XD


I have fired spike ATGM before
Was a whole new experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> ·
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর এয়ারডিফেন্স ব্রিগেডের জন্য রাশিয়া থেকে অজানাসংখ্যক SA-24/ Igla-S MANPAD কেনা হয়েছে/হচ্ছে এবং তা নিশ্চিত করেছে সেনাবাহিনীর কর্মকর্তা।
> 
> এটি বিশ্বের সর্বকালের অন্যতম সেরা MANPAD সিস্টেম। এর ইফেক্টিভ রেঞ্জ ৬ 6 km range কিমি
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB



igla S Sa24 ohhhh that is the deadly MANPADS as far as i know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
Female members of Bangladesh Ansar... *The largest para-military force of Bangladesh and probably in the World. Strength 61 lack's. বাংলাদেশ আনসারের জনবল ৬১ লাখ*







bluesky said:


> .
> I believe, these LCTs will be built to navigate in the shallow waters, as well. Any information?


These vessels are meant for upgrading the REB Riverine capabilities, REB was severely unequipped all these years

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh
সরকার বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীকে আরও শক্তিশালী করার লক্ষ্যে বর্তমান বাহিনীর সঙ্গে আগামী ৪ বছরে আরও ৯৭টি ইউনিট যোগ করবে।*

UNDER THREE CANTONMENTSতিনটি ক্যান্টনমেন্টের অধীনে এই ইউনিটগুলোর পত্তন করা হবে। এরই সমান্তরালে সংগঠিত করা হবে 1 X INFANTRY BRIGADEএকটি পদাতিক ব্রিগেড। এছাড়া 66 DIVISION WILL BE EQUIPPED ৬৬টি পদাতিক ব্যাটালিয়নকে সজ্জিত করা হবে আধুনিক অস্ত্রশস্ত্র আর গোলাবারুদে।

এরই মধ্যে কর্তৃপক্ষ 53 X UNIT HQ ৫৩টি ইউনিট হেডকোয়ার্টার্স গঠন করেছে যার মধ্যে আছে 2 X ARTILLERY BRIGADES ২টি আর্টিলারি (গোলন্দাজ) ব্রিগেড, 4 X INFANTRY BRIGADES চারটি ইনফ্যান্ট্রি (পদাতিক) ব্রিগেড ও 1 X COMPOSITE BRIGADE একটি কম্পোজিট (মিশ্র বা যৌগিক) ব্রিগেড

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *সরকার বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীকে আরও শক্তিশালী করার লক্ষ্যে বর্তমান বাহিনীর সঙ্গে আগামী ৪ বছরে আরও ৯৭টি ইউনিট যোগ করবে।*


Any knowledge, 97 units mean how many Brigades or how many troops? Ill-versed in military affairs, Unit seems to me a vague term.


----------



## Banglar Bir

bluesky said:


> Any knowledge, 97 units mean how many Brigades or how many troops? Ill-versed in military affairs, Unit seems to me a vague term.


AN INDEPENDENT UNIT COULD COMPRISE OF A COMPANY STRENGTH OR A BATTALION. THE NEWS IS TO SCANTY TO REACH ANY CONCLUSIVE FIGURE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

BANGLAR BIR said:


> AN INDEPENDENT UNIT COULD COMPRISE OF A COMPANY STRENGTH OR A BATTALION. THE NEWS IS TO SCANTY TO REACH ANY CONCLUSIVE FIGURE.


Lets take an example of Sylhet cantonment. 
These are the units. Depending on the role, a unit could be a brigade, regiment, or Battalion.


*Sylhet Area Command*, headquartered at Jalalabad Cantonment

17th Infantry Division HQ[3]

17th Artillery Brigade
306th Infantry Brigade
11 Infantry Brigade
52th Infantry Brigade
32nd Bangladesh Infantry Regiment
33rd Bangladesh Infantry Regiment
18th Field Regiment Artillery
21st Engineers Battalion
91st Field Ambulance Unit
17th Military Police Unit
38th Supply and Transport Battalion
508th Division Ordnance Company(DOC)
598th Field Intelligence Unit(FIU)
8th Signals Battalion
22nd Field Regiment Artillery
61st East Bengal Regiment(EBR)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

@ TopCat
32 BIR
33 BIR
61 EBR
= 2 X BIR +1 X EBR=only 3 Regiments, or a brigade strength, OUT OF 10 Authorized Infantry Regiments/Motorized UNITS as per TO& E.

22nd Field Regiment Artillery and 18th Field Regiment Artillery= 2 Regiments of Artillery Units, MINIMUM REQUIREMENT ARE 3 x Medium + 1 x heavy Regiments, plus 120 mm Mortars + SPH+ MLRS + Locating Units, comprises an Artillery Brigade. MOREOVER,NO LIGHT ARMORED EQUIPMENT'S.
21st Engineers Battalion
8th Signals Battalion
A little over a Brigade level strength due to Signals+ Engineers + S & T, rest are ALL Company level/Detachments only of supporting units.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

Anyway, it is very difficult to count the troop strength when it is just an Unit, whereby a company, a battalion, a Brigade level numbers are almost clear because every country has an almost fixed number of troops in them.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladesh Army Anti-Tank Missile Inventory | How Many ATGM Army BD Have*





*বাংলাদেশে তৈরি কি কি অস্ত্র ব্যবহার করে সেনাবাহিনী*


----------



## Banglar Bir

*মূলধারা বাংলাদেশ
ভারতকে বুঝা-৭ঃ ভারত-বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী'র 'সম্প্রীতি' ও সংকট*

দেশরক্ষায় নিয়োজিত প্রতিরক্ষা বাহিনীতে কর্মরতদের প্রধানত দুটো মনস্তাত্ত্বিক বিষয় তাড়িয়ে বেড়ায়। এক. স্বদেশপ্রেম এবং দুই. শত্রুর প্রতি ঘৃণা। এই দুটো বিষয়ে একজন সৈনিককে বছরের পর বছর প্রশিক্ষণ দেয়া হয়ে থাকে। সৈন্যরা কেন শত্রুকে খুনের ব্যাপারে একটুও বিচলিত হয়না? কারণ এই দুইটি বিষয়।সে মনে করে আমি আমার দেশকে রক্ষা করছি এবং সেটা করতে শত্রুকে শেষ করতেই হবে।

এখন প্রশ্ন হচ্ছে শত্রু মিত্রু নির্ধারনটা কে করে এবং কিভাবে করে? আন্তর্জাতিকভাবে সিদ্ধ নিয়ম হচ্ছে আন্তর্জাতিক সীমান্তকে বেইস ধরেই সেটা নির্ধারন হয়।ভারত সেভাবেই বাংলাদেশকে শত্রু রাষ্ট্র মনে করে ডকট্রিন তৈরি করেছে। (১) বাংলাদেশের স্বাধীনতার পর থেকেই এই নিয়ম মেনে সৈনিকেরা প্রশিক্ষিত হয়ে আসছিল। কিন্তু ২০১৪ সাল থেকে এক অভাবনীয় ঘটনা ঘটে গেছে আমাদের প্রতিরক্ষাবাহিনীতে।

*২০১৪ সালে ইন্ডিয়ান এক্সপ্রেস পত্রিকায় ‘ইন্ডিয়া নট এনিমি ইন বাংলা ওয়ারগেম’ শিরোনামে একটি প্রতিবেদন প্রকাশ করে। (২) সেখানে বলা হয়, ‘‘বাংলাদেশের সেনাবাহিনী প্রথমবারের মতো তার প্রশিক্ষণে পরিবর্তন এনেছে। তিনদিক থেকে ঘিরে রাখা ভারতকে হুমকি বলে মনে করতো বাংলাদেশ। বাংলাদেশের সামরিক প্রশিক্ষণে তাই ভারতের হুমকির বিষয়টি মাথায় থাকা অস্বাভাবিক নয়।সেনাবাহিনী মনে করছে, এখন ভারত আর কোনো হুমকি নয়। সেনাবাহিনীর কর্মকর্তারা যে যুদ্ধখেলায় (ওয়ারগেম) অংশ নিয়েছেন তাতে ভারত সীমান্তকে হুমকি (ওয়ারফ্রন্ট) বলে বিবেচনা করা হয়নি।*

যুদ্ধখেলা সামরিক বাহিনীর ঊর্ধ্বতন কর্মকর্তাদের প্রশিক্ষণের একটি অবিচ্ছেদ্য অংশ। এতে তাদের যুদ্ধের মতবাদ (ডকট্রিন) এবং কৌশল শেখানো হয়। যুদ্ধ খেলায় শত্রুর নাম প্রকাশ করা হয় না। তবে আন্তর্জাতিক সীমান্তের অবস্থান এবং সামরিক বাহিনীর সংখ্যার (ফোর্স লেভেল) ভিত্তিতেই নির্ধারিত হয় প্রতিপক্ষ কে। প্রতিবেদনে বলা হয়, ভারত বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর সঙ্গে দৃঢ় সম্পর্ক তৈরির চেষ্টা করছে। তাই এই যুদ্ধ খেলায় ভারতকে নিশানা করার নীতিতে সংশোধন ভারতের একটি অন্যতম লক্ষ্য।

প্রতিবেদনে বলা হয়, ২০১২ সালে বাংলাদেশে দ্বিপাক্ষিক সফরকালে ভারতের সেনাপ্রধান বাংলাদেশের সেনাপ্রধানকে অনুরোধ করে বলেছিলেন, *‘আমরা বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীকে যুদ্ধ খেলায় আন্তর্জাতিক সীমান্তের পরিবর্তে তাদের নিজেদের সীমান্তকে নির্ধারণ করতে বলেছি এবং সৈন্য সংখ্যায় পরিবর্তন আনতে বলেছি, যাতে কাকতালীয়ভাবে তা ভারতকে লক্ষ্যবস্তু না বানায়।’ এই আহ্বানের দু’বছর পর প্রতিরক্ষা বিভাগের নেতৃত্ব এবং স্টাফ কলেজ, যারা নির্বাচিত ঊর্ধ্বতন নেতাদের প্রশিক্ষণ দেয়, এই পরিবর্তন এনেছে। বাংলাদেশ সশস্ত্রবাহিনী গঠনের পর এই প্রথম এ ঘটনা ঘটলো।*

একজন সিনিয়র কর্মকর্তা (ভারতের) বলেন, ‘আপনার সব মতবাদ (ডকট্রিন) এবং যুদ্ধের হালচাল যদি ভারতকে লক্ষ্য করে হয়, তবে তা প্রতিবেশীকে কিভাবে দেখা হয় তার ওপরে একটি মনস্তাত্ত্বিক বাধা তৈরি করে।’ এক সপ্তাহ ধরে চলা জানুয়ারি ২০১৪ সালের ঐ প্রশিক্ষণে ভারতের সঙ্গে বাংলাদেশের আন্তর্জাতিক সীমান্তকে ‘শত্রু’ বিবেচনা করা হয়নি।‘তারা নিজেদের সীমান্তের নকশার ওপর যুদ্ধ খেলায় অংশ নেয় এবং সৈন্য সংখ্যাও অপরিবর্তিত রাখা হয়।’ একজন ভারতীয় সিনিয়র কর্মকর্তা বলেন, ‘সত্যি কথা বলতে কী, এখন সোনালি সময় পার করছি আমরা।’''

এখন তাহলে কিভাবে প্রশিক্ষণ হয়? প্রশিক্ষণটা ডামি শত্রুকে কেন্দ্র করে। এখন কল্পনা করতে শেখানো হয় (উদারহন) ঢাকা ক্যান্টনমেন্টের শত্রু গাজীপুর,কুমিল্লার শত্রু ময়মনসিং বা সিলেট।অর্থাৎ, সৈনিকদের মনস্তত্বে প্রকৃত শত্রুর অনুপস্থিত করে প্যারাডাইম সিফট করে দেয়া হয়েছে খুব সুক্ষভাবে। এর স্থলে নিজেদের মধ্যেই শত্রু (খেলার ছলে) খোঁজার প্রশিক্ষণ সৈনিকদের মধ্যে কনফিউশান তৈরির আশংকা থাকে।

বিভিন্ন দেশের সেনাবাহিনীর মধ্যে পারস্পরিক প্রশিক্ষণ ও অনুশীলন একটি স্বীকৃত বিষয়। আমেরিকা-বাংলাদেশ, চীন-ভারত, চীন-পাকিস্তান ইত্যাদি দেশগুলোর মধ্যে এই ধরণের প্রশিক্ষণ, অনুশীলন হয়। ভারত-বাংলাদেশের সেনাদের মধ্যেও এটা হতে পারে। কিন্তু কোন দেশ যদি আরেক দেশকে বলে দেয় কে তাঁদের বন্ধু বা কেন তাঁদের শত্রু নয়,তাহলে এই বাহিনী দিয়ে নিজের দেশের লোক মারা ছাড়া আর কি হবে?(৩) ২০১০ সাল থেকে প্রত্যেক বছর ভারত-বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী পর্যায়ে 'সম্প্রীতি' প্রশিক্ষণ হয়ে আসছে।

এসবের মাধ্যমে বাংলাদেশের প্রতিরক্ষা বাহিনীগুলোকে এমন ভাবে তৈরি করার আশংকা হচ্ছে,তারা অন্য সব দেশের জন্য ভাঁড়ায় খাটবে (ইউ এন মিশন) কিন্তু খাটবে না নিজের দেশের জন্য। বাংলাদেশের মানুষের ট্রেক্সের টাকায় প্রশিক্ষিত হয়ে অন্যদেশের মানুষের জীবন রক্ষায় তাঁরা নিয়োজিত থাকবে। কিন্তু নিজের দেশের জন্য, এমনকি নিজের জীবন রক্ষার্থেও তাঁরা দেশের ভেতরে কোন কার্যকর ভূমিকা নিতে পারবে বলে মনে হয়না। (৪)

এরই মধ্যে বিভিন্ন ব্যবসায়, দেশের বৃহৎ বৃহৎ কনস্ট্রাকশন প্রজেক্টগুলোর দায়িত্ব তাঁদের দিয়ে বাস্তবায়ন করার মাধ্যমে সৈনিকদের মূল যে লক্ষ্য ও উদ্দেশ্য সেখানে নিষ্ক্রিয় করে ফেলার আশংকা তৈরি হয়েছে। বাংলাদেশে খাদ্যপণ্য থেকে শুরু করে সিমেন্ট বিক্রি, সেতু তৈরি, হোটেল ব্যবসা, ট্যাক্সি সার্ভিস এমনকি ব্যাংক পর্যন্ত সবক্ষেত্রেই সেনাবাহিনীর সম্পৃক্ততা রয়েছে৷ (৫) বাংলাদেশী নাগরিকদের এই প্রশ্ন এখন উঠছে, সেনাবাহিনী দিয়ে যদি ব্যবসাই করা হবে তাহলে দেশরক্ষার দায়িত্ব কে পালন করবে?
নোটঃ
(১) দেখুন, ভারতের কাছে বাংলাদেশ শত্রু রাষ্ট্র
https://www.facebook.com/muldharabd/photos/a.1034347426628580.1073741828.1030910963638893/1457363727660279/?type=3
(২) The New Indian Express, India not ‘Enemy’ in Bangla Wargames, 10th February 2014, http://www.newindianexpress.com/…/India-not-Enemy-in-Bangla…
(৩) নারায়নগঞ্জের আলোচিত ৭ খুনে সেনা সদস্যদের ফাঁসির রায় হয়েছে। দেখুন বিস্তারিত; চ্যানেল আই অনলাইন, সাত খুন মামলায় ২৬ জনের মৃত্যুদণ্ডাদেশ, ১৬ জানুয়ারী ২০১৭
(৪) উপরের নির্দেশের অভাবে সেনা অফিসারদের খুন হওয়ার উজ্জ্বল প্রমাণ বিডিআর হত্যাযজ্ঞ।এই বিষয়ে বিস্তারিত দেখুন; নয়া উপনিবেশের প্রশ্ন;




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1444194495643869




(৫) আরাফাতুল ইসলাম, সামরিক বাহিনী কি বাণিজ্যিক প্রতিষ্ঠানে রূপ নিচ্ছে?, DW বাংলা, 04.01.2016 https://goo.gl/eKGRi7
প্রাসঙ্গিক পোষ্টঃ
আগের পর্ব- ভারতকে বুঝা-৬ঃ মানচিত্রের মাধ্যমে




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1477664298963555




পরের পর্বঃ ভারতকে বুঝা-৮ঃ ক্রিটিকাল পর্যালোচনায় ভারত-বাংলাদেশ সম্পর্ক




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1489422384454413


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*




♦তুরস্ক বাংলাদেশ সামরিক সম্পর্ক



♦

বাংলাদেশ এবং তুরস্ক দুই মুসলিম দেশ।স্বাধীনতা পরবর্তী সময়ে বাংলাদেশের তৎকালীন শহীদ প্রেসিডেন্ট জিয়াউর রহমান ১৯৮০ সালে তুরস্ক সফর করেন।তখন থেকেই এই দুই দেশের মধ্যে ভালো সম্পর্ক শুরু হয়।
১৯৮৬ সালে তৎকালীন তুর্কি প্রধানমন্ত্রী তুরগুত উযাল বাংলাদেশ সফর করেন।

হুসেইন মোহাম্মদ এরশাদ সরকারের আমলেই তুরস্কের সাথে বাংলাদেশ সামরিক সম্পর্ক স্থাপনের পরিকল্পনা গ্রহন করে।১৯৮৯-৯০ সালে সর্বপ্রথম বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনীর বৈমানিকদের তুরস্কে প্রশিক্ষনের জন্য প্রেরণ করার সিদ্ধান্ত নেয়া হয়।

বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনীর আধুনিকায়নের অংশ হিসেবে বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনীর পাইলটদের আধুনিক এবং যুগোপযোগী প্রশিক্ষনের ব্যবস্থা করার প্রয়োজন ছিলো।কিন্তু দেশে সেই সময় বিভিন্ন সীমাবদ্ধতার জন্য কিছু পাইলটকে তুরস্কে পাঠানো হয়।প্রথমে বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনীর পাইলটেরা তুরস্কে Advance Jet Training এ অংশ নেয়ার জন্য যেত।সেখানে তারা মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্রের নির্মিত Cessna T-37 Tweet জেট প্রশিক্ষন বিমান চালানোর অভিজ্ঞতা লাভ করেন।

১৯৯৪-৯৫ সালে বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনী মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র থেকে ১২ টি Cessna T-37 Tweet বিমান ক্রয় করে।

এর পর আওয়ামীলীগ সরকার ক্ষমতায় আসে এবং ১৯৯৬-৯৭ সালে বিমানবাহিনীর জন্য অত্যাধুনিক এবং যুগোপযোগী ১ স্কোয়াড্রন যুদ্ধবিমান ক্রয় করার সিদ্ধান্ত নেয়।সেইসময় বিমানবাহিনীর প্রথম পছন্দ ছিলো মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্রে নির্মিত F-16 Block 15 মাল্টিরোল যুদ্ধবিমান। সেই লক্ষ্যে বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনীর কিছু পাইলট তুরস্ক থেকে F-16 বিমান চালানোর ট্রেনিং নেন বলে শোনা যায়।এছাড়া সেই সাথে কয়েকজন F-4 Fantom এবং F-5 Tiger II বিমানও চালিয়েছিলেন বলে শোনা যায়।কিন্তু এর সত্যতা জানা যায় নি।পরে মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র F-16 বিক্রি করেনি যার ফলে পরে রাশিয়া থেকে MiG-29 কেনা হয়।

২০০৩ সালে বিএনপি সরকার বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর জন্য সাবমেরিন কেনার পরিকল্পনা নেয়। সেই লক্ষ্যে নৌবাহিনীর অনেক সদস্য তুরস্ক থেকে সাবমেরিন ট্রেনিং পায়।

এরপর ২০১২-১৩ সালে সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য তুরস্ক থেকে অত্যাধুনিক Otokar Cobra APC এবং এপিসি সিমুলেটর ক্রয় করে।বর্তমানে সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য বিপুল সংখ্যক Otocar KAYA II MRAP তুরস্ক থেকে কেনা হয়েছে।

এছাড়া বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনীর সবচেয়ে গোপন কমান্ডো টিম ODD71 কেও তুরস্কয় ট্রেনিং দিয়েছে বলে জানা যায়।

ভবিষ্যতে বাংলাদেশ-তুরস্ক সামরিক শক্তি আরো শক্তিশালী হবে বলে আমরা আশা করি।


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *মূলধারা বাংলাদেশ
> ভারতকে বুঝা-৭ঃ ভারত-বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী'র 'সম্প্রীতি' ও সংকট*
> 
> দেশরক্ষায় নিয়োজিত প্রতিরক্ষা বাহিনীতে কর্মরতদের প্রধানত দুটো মনস্তাত্ত্বিক বিষয় তাড়িয়ে বেড়ায়। এক. স্বদেশপ্রেম এবং দুই. শত্রুর প্রতি ঘৃণা। এই দুটো বিষয়ে একজন সৈনিককে বছরের পর বছর প্রশিক্ষণ দেয়া হয়ে থাকে। সৈন্যরা কেন শত্রুকে খুনের ব্যাপারে একটুও বিচলিত হয়না? কারণ এই দুইটি বিষয়।সে মনে করে আমি আমার দেশকে রক্ষা করছি এবং সেটা করতে শত্রুকে শেষ করতেই হবে।
> 
> এখন প্রশ্ন হচ্ছে শত্রু মিত্রু নির্ধারনটা কে করে এবং কিভাবে করে? আন্তর্জাতিকভাবে সিদ্ধ নিয়ম হচ্ছে আন্তর্জাতিক সীমান্তকে বেইস ধরেই সেটা নির্ধারন হয়।ভারত সেভাবেই বাংলাদেশকে শত্রু রাষ্ট্র মনে করে ডকট্রিন তৈরি করেছে। (১) বাংলাদেশের স্বাধীনতার পর থেকেই এই নিয়ম মেনে সৈনিকেরা প্রশিক্ষিত হয়ে আসছিল। কিন্তু ২০১৪ সাল থেকে এক অভাবনীয় ঘটনা ঘটে গেছে আমাদের প্রতিরক্ষাবাহিনীতে।
> 
> *২০১৪ সালে ইন্ডিয়ান এক্সপ্রেস পত্রিকায় ‘ইন্ডিয়া নট এনিমি ইন বাংলা ওয়ারগেম’ শিরোনামে একটি প্রতিবেদন প্রকাশ করে। (২) সেখানে বলা হয়, ‘‘বাংলাদেশের সেনাবাহিনী প্রথমবারের মতো তার প্রশিক্ষণে পরিবর্তন এনেছে। তিনদিক থেকে ঘিরে রাখা ভারতকে হুমকি বলে মনে করতো বাংলাদেশ। বাংলাদেশের সামরিক প্রশিক্ষণে তাই ভারতের হুমকির বিষয়টি মাথায় থাকা অস্বাভাবিক নয়।সেনাবাহিনী মনে করছে, এখন ভারত আর কোনো হুমকি নয়। সেনাবাহিনীর কর্মকর্তারা যে যুদ্ধখেলায় (ওয়ারগেম) অংশ নিয়েছেন তাতে ভারত সীমান্তকে হুমকি (ওয়ারফ্রন্ট) বলে বিবেচনা করা হয়নি।*
> 
> যুদ্ধখেলা সামরিক বাহিনীর ঊর্ধ্বতন কর্মকর্তাদের প্রশিক্ষণের একটি অবিচ্ছেদ্য অংশ। এতে তাদের যুদ্ধের মতবাদ (ডকট্রিন) এবং কৌশল শেখানো হয়। যুদ্ধ খেলায় শত্রুর নাম প্রকাশ করা হয় না। তবে আন্তর্জাতিক সীমান্তের অবস্থান এবং সামরিক বাহিনীর সংখ্যার (ফোর্স লেভেল) ভিত্তিতেই নির্ধারিত হয় প্রতিপক্ষ কে। প্রতিবেদনে বলা হয়, ভারত বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর সঙ্গে দৃঢ় সম্পর্ক তৈরির চেষ্টা করছে। তাই এই যুদ্ধ খেলায় ভারতকে নিশানা করার নীতিতে সংশোধন ভারতের একটি অন্যতম লক্ষ্য।
> 
> প্রতিবেদনে বলা হয়, ২০১২ সালে বাংলাদেশে দ্বিপাক্ষিক সফরকালে ভারতের সেনাপ্রধান বাংলাদেশের সেনাপ্রধানকে অনুরোধ করে বলেছিলেন, *‘আমরা বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীকে যুদ্ধ খেলায় আন্তর্জাতিক সীমান্তের পরিবর্তে তাদের নিজেদের সীমান্তকে নির্ধারণ করতে বলেছি এবং সৈন্য সংখ্যায় পরিবর্তন আনতে বলেছি, যাতে কাকতালীয়ভাবে তা ভারতকে লক্ষ্যবস্তু না বানায়।’ এই আহ্বানের দু’বছর পর প্রতিরক্ষা বিভাগের নেতৃত্ব এবং স্টাফ কলেজ, যারা নির্বাচিত ঊর্ধ্বতন নেতাদের প্রশিক্ষণ দেয়, এই পরিবর্তন এনেছে। বাংলাদেশ সশস্ত্রবাহিনী গঠনের পর এই প্রথম এ ঘটনা ঘটলো।*
> 
> একজন সিনিয়র কর্মকর্তা (ভারতের) বলেন, ‘আপনার সব মতবাদ (ডকট্রিন) এবং যুদ্ধের হালচাল যদি ভারতকে লক্ষ্য করে হয়, তবে তা প্রতিবেশীকে কিভাবে দেখা হয় তার ওপরে একটি মনস্তাত্ত্বিক বাধা তৈরি করে।’ এক সপ্তাহ ধরে চলা জানুয়ারি ২০১৪ সালের ঐ প্রশিক্ষণে ভারতের সঙ্গে বাংলাদেশের আন্তর্জাতিক সীমান্তকে ‘শত্রু’ বিবেচনা করা হয়নি।‘তারা নিজেদের সীমান্তের নকশার ওপর যুদ্ধ খেলায় অংশ নেয় এবং সৈন্য সংখ্যাও অপরিবর্তিত রাখা হয়।’ একজন ভারতীয় সিনিয়র কর্মকর্তা বলেন, ‘সত্যি কথা বলতে কী, এখন সোনালি সময় পার করছি আমরা।’''
> 
> এখন তাহলে কিভাবে প্রশিক্ষণ হয়? প্রশিক্ষণটা ডামি শত্রুকে কেন্দ্র করে। এখন কল্পনা করতে শেখানো হয় (উদারহন) ঢাকা ক্যান্টনমেন্টের শত্রু গাজীপুর,কুমিল্লার শত্রু ময়মনসিং বা সিলেট।অর্থাৎ, সৈনিকদের মনস্তত্বে প্রকৃত শত্রুর অনুপস্থিত করে প্যারাডাইম সিফট করে দেয়া হয়েছে খুব সুক্ষভাবে। এর স্থলে নিজেদের মধ্যেই শত্রু (খেলার ছলে) খোঁজার প্রশিক্ষণ সৈনিকদের মধ্যে কনফিউশান তৈরির আশংকা থাকে।
> 
> বিভিন্ন দেশের সেনাবাহিনীর মধ্যে পারস্পরিক প্রশিক্ষণ ও অনুশীলন একটি স্বীকৃত বিষয়। আমেরিকা-বাংলাদেশ, চীন-ভারত, চীন-পাকিস্তান ইত্যাদি দেশগুলোর মধ্যে এই ধরণের প্রশিক্ষণ, অনুশীলন হয়। ভারত-বাংলাদেশের সেনাদের মধ্যেও এটা হতে পারে। কিন্তু কোন দেশ যদি আরেক দেশকে বলে দেয় কে তাঁদের বন্ধু বা কেন তাঁদের শত্রু নয়,তাহলে এই বাহিনী দিয়ে নিজের দেশের লোক মারা ছাড়া আর কি হবে?(৩) ২০১০ সাল থেকে প্রত্যেক বছর ভারত-বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী পর্যায়ে 'সম্প্রীতি' প্রশিক্ষণ হয়ে আসছে।
> 
> এসবের মাধ্যমে বাংলাদেশের প্রতিরক্ষা বাহিনীগুলোকে এমন ভাবে তৈরি করার আশংকা হচ্ছে,তারা অন্য সব দেশের জন্য ভাঁড়ায় খাটবে (ইউ এন মিশন) কিন্তু খাটবে না নিজের দেশের জন্য। বাংলাদেশের মানুষের ট্রেক্সের টাকায় প্রশিক্ষিত হয়ে অন্যদেশের মানুষের জীবন রক্ষায় তাঁরা নিয়োজিত থাকবে। কিন্তু নিজের দেশের জন্য, এমনকি নিজের জীবন রক্ষার্থেও তাঁরা দেশের ভেতরে কোন কার্যকর ভূমিকা নিতে পারবে বলে মনে হয়না। (৪)
> 
> এরই মধ্যে বিভিন্ন ব্যবসায়, দেশের বৃহৎ বৃহৎ কনস্ট্রাকশন প্রজেক্টগুলোর দায়িত্ব তাঁদের দিয়ে বাস্তবায়ন করার মাধ্যমে সৈনিকদের মূল যে লক্ষ্য ও উদ্দেশ্য সেখানে নিষ্ক্রিয় করে ফেলার আশংকা তৈরি হয়েছে। বাংলাদেশে খাদ্যপণ্য থেকে শুরু করে সিমেন্ট বিক্রি, সেতু তৈরি, হোটেল ব্যবসা, ট্যাক্সি সার্ভিস এমনকি ব্যাংক পর্যন্ত সবক্ষেত্রেই সেনাবাহিনীর সম্পৃক্ততা রয়েছে৷ (৫) বাংলাদেশী নাগরিকদের এই প্রশ্ন এখন উঠছে, সেনাবাহিনী দিয়ে যদি ব্যবসাই করা হবে তাহলে দেশরক্ষার দায়িত্ব কে পালন করবে?
> নোটঃ
> (১) দেখুন, ভারতের কাছে বাংলাদেশ শত্রু রাষ্ট্র
> https://www.facebook.com/muldharabd/photos/a.1034347426628580.1073741828.1030910963638893/1457363727660279/?type=3
> (২) The New Indian Express, India not ‘Enemy’ in Bangla Wargames, 10th February 2014, http://www.newindianexpress.com/…/India-not-Enemy-in-Bangla…
> (৩) নারায়নগঞ্জের আলোচিত ৭ খুনে সেনা সদস্যদের ফাঁসির রায় হয়েছে। দেখুন বিস্তারিত; চ্যানেল আই অনলাইন, সাত খুন মামলায় ২৬ জনের মৃত্যুদণ্ডাদেশ, ১৬ জানুয়ারী ২০১৭
> (৪) উপরের নির্দেশের অভাবে সেনা অফিসারদের খুন হওয়ার উজ্জ্বল প্রমাণ বিডিআর হত্যাযজ্ঞ।এই বিষয়ে বিস্তারিত দেখুন; নয়া উপনিবেশের প্রশ্ন;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1444194495643869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (৫) আরাফাতুল ইসলাম, সামরিক বাহিনী কি বাণিজ্যিক প্রতিষ্ঠানে রূপ নিচ্ছে?, DW বাংলা, 04.01.2016 https://goo.gl/eKGRi7
> প্রাসঙ্গিক পোষ্টঃ
> আগের পর্ব- ভারতকে বুঝা-৬ঃ মানচিত্রের মাধ্যমে
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1477664298963555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> পরের পর্বঃ ভারতকে বুঝা-৮ঃ ক্রিটিকাল পর্যালোচনায় ভারত-বাংলাদেশ সম্পর্ক
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1489422384454413


Can you translate this for me.


----------



## Incog_nito

BDs like to buy from China, Russia, and from US then from Pakistan. I think it's not bad - BD's have their own choice.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladesh Army Reserve Personnel | How many solder are in Bangladesh*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB added 8 new photos.*

বর্ডার গার্ড বাংলাদেশ BGB (বিজিবি) এর তুর্কিশ Turkish Otocar APV

বিজিবির এই APV টি মোট ৮ জন সৈন্য বহন করতে সক্ষম।অস্ত্র হিসেবে আছে ১ টি 1 X 7.62 mm মেশিনগান অথবা OR 1 X 12.7 mm হেভি মেশিনগান এবং স্মোক গ্রেনেড লঞ্চার।

এরকম কয়টা আছে তার সংখ্যা অজানা।তবে এটি ছাড়াও বিজিবি বর্তমানে ৭ টি uses 7 X Otocar Cobra APC ব্যবহার করে।

বিজিবির উন্নতির ধারাবাহিতায় আরো অত্যাধুনিক APC এবং APV কেনা হবে।

(৫,৬,৭,৮ নং ছবিতে বিজিবির স্পেশালাইসড ইউনিট Sl# 5,6,7 &8 ARE USED BY THE SPEGUARDS দের দেখানো হয়েছে)

















*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB *

কিছু কিছু ইন্টারনেশনাল ডিফেন্স সাইট,পার্শ্ববর্তী গোমুত্রখোর দাদাদের "জোকার" পেইজ এবং এদেশীয় কিছু নতুন স্কুলবয় টাইপের সামরিক বিশেষ অজ্ঞ ব্যক্তিদের মতে বাংলাদেশে কোন Towed Artillery নাই।

Global Firepower (GFP) showed that Bangladesh Army তেও আমাদের Towed Artillery এর সংখ্যা has 0 numbers ০ (শুন্য)...
তাদের জন্য আজকের এই ছবি এবং প্রমান......বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর Towed Artillery system presently used by BA.




♦Type-54-1 122mm Towed Artillery 



♦Type-59-1 122mm Towed Artillery 



♦Type-83 122mm Towed Artillery



♦Type-96 122mm Towed Artillery

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর কাছে ২০০+BA have more than 200+ xTowed Howitzer আছে।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Made In Bangladesh Weapon: এবার দেশেই তৈরী হচ্ছে অত্যাধুনিক রকেট সিস্টেম Bangladesh Army MLRS*





Published on Jul 25, 2017
Bangladesh making weapons for its army in country'r sole defense industry:

Bangladesh Ordinance Factory (BOF) and Bangladesh Machine Tools Factory (BMTF) jointly will assemble “Guided-Multiple Launch Rocket System” (GMLRS) for the Bangladesh Army. 

Primarily medium range MLRS will be assembled under license from some Chinese manufacturer. And for this purpose army has started to negotiate with several Chinese military vehicle manufacturers for suitable launcher vehicle.

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
9 hrs · 
Good news for BAসেনাবাহিনীর তরফ থেকে আপনাদের জন্য বেশ কিছু সুসংবাদ আসছে। আসুন জেনে নেয়া যাক সেগুলোর কয়েকটি -




♦ 1 X NEW INFANTRY BRIGADEএকটি নতুন ইনফেন্ট্রি ব্রিগেড গঠন করা হচ্ছে।




♦ইনফেন্ট্রি রেজিমেন্টের জন্য কেনা হচ্ছে SOPHISTICATED ARMS অত্যাধুনিক অস্ত্র এবং ammunition. সম্ভবত নতুন NEW Assult Rifle কেনা হবে এসব ব্রিগেড এবং রেজিমেন্টের জন্য।




♦KISHORGONG কিশোরগঞ্জের মিঠামইনে একটি নতুন "NEW RIVERINE ENGINEERS BATTALION(REB) রিভারাইন ব্যাটালিয়ন" গঠন করা হচ্ছে।




♦SYLHET CANTONMENT সিলেট ক্যান্টনমেন্ট এর জন্য 19 X NEW UNITS ১৯ টি নতুন ইউনিট, কক্সবাজার রামু RAMU, COXSBAZZAR ক্যান্টনমেন্ট এর জন্য 22 X NEW UNITS ২২ টি নতুন ইউনিট এবং লেবুখালীতে LEBUKHALI শেখ হাসিনা ক্যান্টনমেন্ট এর জন্য 56 X UNITS AT SHEIKH HASINA CANTONMENT ৫৬ টি নতুন ইউনিট গঠন করা হচ্ছে।




♦ 3 X NEW CANTONMENTS TO BE FORMED নতুন ৩ টি ক্যান্টনমেন্ট গঠন করা হচ্ছে।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*WARSHIP Made In Bangladesh: দেশে তৈরি আর্মির সামরিক জলযান Homemade Bangladesh Army LCT*
*



**Published on Jul 27, 2017
DGDP, Bangladesh ordered two LCT for Army. These contract was awarded to Western Marine Shipyard Ltd. LCTs are the vessels carry and land main battle tanks, APCs, IFVs, ACVs and many military vehicles. Bangladesh Army’s LCTs can be able to carry 200 soldiers along with 40 officers, while its main role of carrying MBTs are 8 in number. 

A deal was signed between managing director of WMS and Deputy Director Purchase (Army Wing-1) Col. Chowdhury Fazle Ali. Total program costs around 770 million BDT.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Michael Corleone

Today I read that Bangladesh's paramilitary numbers are more than 6 million... Effectively making the armed forces one of the largest in the world during wartime? This is not even counting police which stands over 2 million and BDR which is also at a healthy number.


----------



## Bilal9

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *WARSHIP Made In Bangladesh: দেশে তৈরি আর্মির সামরিক জলযান Homemade Bangladesh Army LCT*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> **Published on Jul 27, 2017*
> *DGDP, Bangladesh ordered two LCT for Army. These contract was awarded to Western Marine Shipyard Ltd. LCTs are the vessels carry and land main battle tanks, APCs, IFVs, ACVs and many military vehicles. Bangladesh Army’s LCTs can be able to carry 200 soldiers along with 40 officers, while its main role of carrying MBTs are 8 in number. *
> 
> *A deal was signed between managing director of WMS and Deputy Director Purchase (Army Wing-1) Col. Chowdhury Fazle Ali. Total program costs around 770 million BDT.*



Thanks - this validates my prediction made sometime ago in this thread.

Although, if there are naval fast landing craft (themselves carrying tanks) being carried in this ship and launched by flooding inner chambers (Well dock) that means the designation should be Landing ship, dock (LSD) not LCT. which is what is shown in the video.

Fast landing craft are usually limited to carrying say 3-4 MBT's, MBT's being quite heavy.

I doubt that this LCT is an LSD however (and probably doesn't carry fast landing craft) as LSD's carry many more MBTs than 8 only as mentioned here. Probbaly same as Shakti Shanchar class except much more sea worthy.

Here are some Well dock pictures showing LSD operations. This is for,

Ouragan, French Navy, 8500 tons





Shakti Shanchar class, 2200 tons, carries 9 MBT's and 150 troops





Sandwip class LCU, 400 tons, 2 to 3 MBT's

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks - this validates my prediction made sometime ago in this thread.
> 
> Although, if there are naval fast landing craft (themselves carrying tanks) being carried in this ship and launched by flooding inner chambers (Well dock) that means the designation should be Landing ship, dock (LSD) not LCT. which is what is shown in the video.
> 
> Fast landing craft are usually limited to carrying say 3-4 MBT's, MBT's being quite heavy.
> 
> I doubt that this LCT is an LSD however (and probably doesn't carry fast landing craft) as LSD's carry many more MBTs than 8 only as mentioned here. Probbaly same as Shakti Shanchar class except much more sea worthy.
> 
> Here are some Well dock pictures showing LSD operations. This is for,
> 
> Ouragan, French Navy, 8500 tons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shakti Shanchar class, 2200 tons, carries 9 MBT's and 150 troops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandwip class LCU, 400 tons, 2 to 3 MBT's


For something in that weight class carrying 2-3 MBT is quite impressive. Similar weight class vessel designs from WW2 would have carried a max of 1. Shows the ships rigidity and engineering capabilities of our shipyards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
আপনি জানেন কি??

দেশীয় অর্থায়নে নির্মানাধীন* "Padma Bridge*"পদ্মা সেতু" এর নিরাপত্তা নিশ্চিত করার জন্য এর চারদিকে মোট ২ রেজিমেন্ট* 2 X Regiments of Surface to Air Missile (SAM system) *মোতায়ন করা হবে।

সেখানে মধ্যম পাল্লা Medium range(LY-80E) থেকে দুরপাল্লার long range (HQ-9/S-300) মোতায়ন করার পরিকল্পনা নেয়া হয়েছে।

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Join Bangladesh Army | 10 Thousand New Recruit সেনাবাহিনীতে নতুন নিয়ো*







Published on Jul 30, 2017
10,884 new posts has been created in the newly formed 10th Infantry Division. This new division of Bangladesh Army has been raised and established in the Ramu Cantonment in Cox’s Bazzar. There are 15 ranks among those 10K new posts. This is the southern most military installation of Bangladesh. There are another cantonment being built at Patuakhali’s Lebukhali area just beside of Bangladesh Navy’s biggest under construction naval base. 

All the official procedures for these new posts appointment has been done by the Government of Bangladesh by passing the bill at cabinet meeting. These development will complete in next six fiscal years step by step.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*

রাশিয়ান প্রধানমন্ত্রী Russian Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev আগামী beginning of September সেপ্টেম্বর মাসের প্রথম দিকে সরকারি সফরে will visit Bangladesh বাংলাদেশে আসছেন।

তার উপস্থিতিতে রাশিয়ার সাথে বিভিন্ন চুক্তি various agreements and MOU's এবং সমঝোতা স্মারকে স্বাক্ষর করার কথা আছে যার মধ্যে অন্যতম হলো Defense agreementসামরিক চুক্তি এবং সমঝোতা। রাশিয়া থেকে Bangladesh to purchase various Arms and equipmentsবাংলাদেশ সামরিক বাহিনীর জন্য বিভিন্ন অস্ত্র এবং সরঞ্জাম কেনা হবে যার মধ্যে আছে-




♦সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য ১ রেজিমেন্ট 1 X Regiment ofT-90MS Tagil Tanksযা বলতে গেলে কনফার্ম।



♦১ রেজিমেন্ট লাইট ট্যাংক 1 X Regiment of Light Tanks Sprut SD/BMD-4 (যদি CV-90-120 কেনা না হয়)



♦বিমানবাহিনীর জন্য ১ টি 1 X Ilyushin Il-76MD-90 Strategic Transport AC for BAFস্ট্র‍্যাটিজিক ট্রান্সপোর্ট বিমান 



♦সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য ৮ টি 8X Mil Mi-28NM Attach Helicopters for the Armyএট্যাক হেলিকপ্টার (not yet confirmed)



♦নৌবাহিনীর জন্য BAL-E Costal Defence System for the Navy কোস্টাল ডিফেন্স সিস্টেম (not yet confirmed)





Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
বাংলাদেশের অন্যতম ডিফেন্স পোর্টাল "বিডিমিলিটারী" এর প্রকাশিত নতুন নিউজ অনুসারে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী নতুন new 105 mm Self Propelled Artillery for Bangladesh Army ১০৫মিমি সেল্ফ প্রোপেল্ড কামান কিনতে যাচ্ছে।

এটি হতে পারে চীনের নির্মিত could be the Chinese SH5 Self Propelled Howitzer। এটি ১৮ কিমি দুরত্ব পর্যন্ত হামলা করতে সক্ষম।

ছবিতে চীনের নির্মিত Picture of a SH5 Self Propelled Howitzer





*SIG Saure MPX*




বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর Bangladesh 1st Para COmmondo ১-প্যারাকমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়নের "Counter Tererorism কাউন্টার টেরোরিজম" ইউনিটের জন্য মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র থেকে কেনা একটি U.S made 9 mm SMG সাব-মেশিনগান।

এছাড়া প্যারাকমান্ডোদের জন্য যুক্তরাষ্ট্র থেকে they have also purchased U.S made Kriss Vector SMG'sসাব-মেশিনগানও কেনা হয়েছে।

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bdslph

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 
> রাশিয়ান প্রধানমন্ত্রী Russian Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev আগামী beginning of September সেপ্টেম্বর মাসের প্রথম দিকে সরকারি সফরে will visit Bangladesh বাংলাদেশে আসছেন।
> 
> তার উপস্থিতিতে রাশিয়ার সাথে বিভিন্ন চুক্তি various agreements and MOU's এবং সমঝোতা স্মারকে স্বাক্ষর করার কথা আছে যার মধ্যে অন্যতম হলো Defense agreementসামরিক চুক্তি এবং সমঝোতা। রাশিয়া থেকে Bangladesh to purchase various Arms and equipmentsবাংলাদেশ সামরিক বাহিনীর জন্য বিভিন্ন অস্ত্র এবং সরঞ্জাম কেনা হবে যার মধ্যে আছে-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য ১ রেজিমেন্ট 1 X Regiment ofT-90MS Tagil Tanksযা বলতে গেলে কনফার্ম।
> 
> 
> 
> ♦১ রেজিমেন্ট লাইট ট্যাংক 1 X Regiment of Light Tanks Sprut SD/BMD-4 (যদি CV-90-120 কেনা না হয়)
> 
> 
> 
> ♦বিমানবাহিনীর জন্য ১ টি 1 X Ilyushin Il-76MD-90 Strategic Transport AC for BAFস্ট্র‍্যাটিজিক ট্রান্সপোর্ট বিমান
> 
> 
> 
> ♦সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য ৮ টি 8X Mil Mi-28NM Attach Helicopters for the Armyএট্যাক হেলিকপ্টার (not yet confirmed)
> 
> 
> 
> ♦নৌবাহিনীর জন্য BAL-E Costal Defence System for the Navy কোস্টাল ডিফেন্স সিস্টেম (not yet confirmed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> বাংলাদেশের অন্যতম ডিফেন্স পোর্টাল "বিডিমিলিটারী" এর প্রকাশিত নতুন নিউজ অনুসারে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী নতুন new 105 mm Self Propelled Artillery for Bangladesh Army ১০৫মিমি সেল্ফ প্রোপেল্ড কামান কিনতে যাচ্ছে।
> 
> এটি হতে পারে চীনের নির্মিত could be the Chinese SH5 Self Propelled Howitzer। এটি ১৮ কিমি দুরত্ব পর্যন্ত হামলা করতে সক্ষম।
> 
> ছবিতে চীনের নির্মিত Picture of a SH5 Self Propelled Howitzer
> View attachment 415126
> 
> 
> *SIG Saure MPX*
> View attachment 415127
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর Bangladesh 1st Para COmmondo ১-প্যারাকমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়নের "Counter Tererorism কাউন্টার টেরোরিজম" ইউনিটের জন্য মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র থেকে কেনা একটি U.S made 9 mm SMG সাব-মেশিনগান।
> 
> এছাড়া প্যারাকমান্ডোদের জন্য যুক্তরাষ্ট্র থেকে they have also purchased U.S made Kriss Vector SMG'sসাব-মেশিনগানও কেনা হয়েছে।



how many will be there in one regiment i mean how many tanks will it be like 50 

love those right choice Light Tanks Sprut SD/BMD-4 and T90 MS tagil 

Ilyushin Il-76MD-90 Strategic Transport i know this is upgraded one and we will get off the selves so cheap but we will be having the y20 . why buy this unless it is the air to air refueling version 

ohhh mi28 i love those babies they are expensive and aint cheap if confirm then better then the mi35 i heard we were suppose to buy . the costal defence system is excellent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

bdslph said:


> how many will be there in one regiment i mean how many tanks will it be like 50
> 
> love those right choice Light Tanks Sprut SD/BMD-4 and T90 MS tagil
> 
> Ilyushin Il-76MD-90 Strategic Transport i know this is upgraded one and we will get off the selves so cheap but we will be having the y20 . why buy this unless it is the air to air refueling version
> 
> ohhh mi28 i love those babies they are expensive and aint cheap if confirm then better then the mi35 i heard we were suppose to buy . the costal defence system is excellent


1 regiment has 44 tanks.


----------



## TopCat

It is sad that we could not move forward with SU-30SME


----------



## bd_4_ever

TopCat said:


> It is sad that we could not move forward with SU-30SME



Erm why is that? Wasnt this news almost confirmed? Moreover, if not SUs, then what?


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
Decision taken for Bangladesh to export Arms and Ammunition.*
*




♦বাংলাদেশ থেকে বিদেশে অস্ত্র এবং গোলাবারুদ রফতানির সিদ্ধান্ত নিয়েছে সরকার*



♦

*বাংলাদেশের রপ্তানি পণ্যে আবারও যোগ হচ্ছে অস্ত্র এবং গোলাবারুদ। অস্ত্র রপ্তানির জন্য প্রস্তুত আছে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী। এখন শুধু সরকারের পণ্য রপ্তানির তালিকায় এর নাম যোগ হবার অপেক্ষা, তাহলেই শুরু হবে রপ্তানি।

বাংলাদেশ সমরাস্ত্র কারখানা-বিওএফ দেশের অস্ত্র তৈরির একমাত্র প্রতিষ্ঠান। এই প্রতিষ্ঠান অস্ত্র ও গোলাবারুদ রপ্তানির অনুমোদন চেয়ে আবেদন করেছিলো বাণিজ্য মন্ত্রণালয়ে। আওয়ামী লীগের আগের সরকারের আমলে প্রতিরক্ষা মন্ত্রণালয় সম্পর্কিত সংসদীয় স্থায়ী কমিটি অস্ত্র ও গোলাবারুদ রপ্তানিতে অনুমোদন দিয়েছিল। ওই ধারাবাহিকতায় পরে অনুমোদন দেয় সেনা সদর ও সরকার।

জাতিগত সহিংসতায় ক্ষতবিক্ষত আফ্রিকার বিভিন্ন দেশে শান্তি রক্ষায় কাজ করছে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী। বেশ কয়েকটি দেশের বাহিনীকে আধুনিকায়নের কাজও করছে বাংলাদেশ। ওই দেশগুলোতে রপ্তানির সুযোগ সবচেয়ে বেশি। কারণ সেখানের সরকার বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর কাছে তাঁদের ভেঙ্গে পরা বাহিনী গড়ে তুলতে ও প্রয়োজনীয় সমরাস্ত্র সংগ্রহ করে দিতে অনুরোধ জানিয়েছে ।

১৯৮৪ সালে প্রথমবারের মতো অস্ত্র ও গোলাবারুদ রপ্তানি করে বাংলাদেশ আয় করেছিলো তৎকালীন চার কোটি ডলার। পরে অবশ্য অস্ত্র না রপ্তানির করার আন্তঃঘাতী সিদ্ধান্ত নেয়া হয় । এখন আবার রপ্তানি শুরু হলে দক্ষিণ এশিয়ায় ভারত-পাকিস্তানের পর বাংলাদেশ হবে অস্ত্র ও গোলাবারুদ রপ্তানিতে তৃতীয় দেশ।




 https://www.facebook.com/




( নিচে আমাদের সমরাস্ত্র কারখানা ও রফতানি নিয়ে আছে চ্যাঁলেন আইয়ের বিস্তারিত প্রতিবেদন )
*
#collected_post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB * 



♦Mil Mi-28NM "Havoc" Attack Helicopter



♦

সেপ্টেম্বরে রাশিয়ার প্রধানমন্ত্রীর সাথে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য ৮ 8 X dedicated attack helicopters টি ডেডিকেটেড এট্যাক হেলিকপ্টার Mi-28NM কেনার চুক্তি হবার কথা বেশ জোরেশোরেই শোনা যাচ্ছে।এটি বর্তমান পৃথিবীর অন্যতম সেরা এট্যাক হেলিকপ্টারের একটি।আসুন এটি সম্পর্কে জেনে নেয়া যাক-



♦ডিজাইন এবং অন্যান্য
Mi-28 হলো রাশিয়ার নির্মিত সকল আবহাওয়ায় এবং দিনে রাতে চলাচলের উপযোগী একটি হেভি ডেডিকেটেড এট্যাক হেলিকপ্টার। এটি ডিজাইনগত দিক থেকে অনেক উন্নত এবং সুরক্ষিত। এর Fuselage এর উপরে দুইটি টার্বোশ্যাফট ইঞ্জিন বসানো হয়েছে।এর Fuselage এমনভাবে ডিজাইন করা হয়েছে যাতে আছে স্টেপ আপ ককপিট, ট্যানডেম সিট আর ফিউসেলজ এর নিচে আছে একটি হেভি মেশিনগান। এই হেলিকপ্টারে আছে সম্পুর্ন আর্মরড কেবিন যা 7.62mm মেশিনগান এমনকি 12.7 mm HMGহেভি মেশিনগানের গুলিও আটকে দিতে সক্ষম।এর ল্যান্ডিং গিয়ারগুলো energy absorbing. ফলে খুব জোড়ে বা কোন দূর্ঘটনায় ইমার্জেন্সি ল্যান্ড করলেও শক্তি শোষন করে নিয়ে নিরাপদে ল্যান্ডিং নিশ্চিত করে।




♦রোটর ব্লেড এবং অন্যান্য
এতে আছে "X" শেপড মেইন রোটর ব্লেড যা বিভিন্ন composite ম্যাটেরিয়াল দিয়ে নির্মিত। বর্তমানে আরো উন্নত প্লাস্টিক মেইন রোটর ব্যবহার করা হয়েছে যা ৩০মিমি শেলের আঘাতও সহ্য করতে সক্ষম। এর টেইল রোটরও X শেইপ এবং মধ্যবর্তী কোন ৫৫ ডিগ্রি হওয়ায় অনেক কম শব্দ উৎপন্ন করে।




♦এভিয়োনিক্স
এই হেলিকপ্টারে পাইলটের জন্য আছে helmet mounted display যার ফলে পাইলট যেদিকে তাকাবে সেদিকে ওয়েপন এবং চেইনগান লক হবে।এর ফলে আলাদা HUD ব্যবহার করার দরকার হবে না।এতে আছে Integrated Electronic Control system, নতুন গিয়ারবক্স, transmitting higher power to the rotor; new high-efficiency blades with swept-shaped tips; এবং an engine fuel injection control




♦অস্ত্রসজ্জা-Armements
এই হেলিকপ্টার শত্রুর ট্যাংক রেজিমেন্টের যম।এটি একাধারে এয়ার টু এয়ার, এয়ার টু গ্রাউন্ড অপারেশন পরিচালনা করতে সক্ষম। এতে আছে-

>১ টি 1 X chin-mounted 30 mm Shipunov 2A42 cannon with 250 rounds (±110° horizontal fire)




♦Hardpoints
>Two pylons under each stub wing to mount bombs, rockets, missiles, and gun pods. Main armament configurations include:

>16 Ataka-V anti-tank missiles and 40 S-8 rockets , বা

>16 Ataka-V anti-tank missiles, and 10 S-13 rocket, বা

>16 Ataka-V anti-tank missiles, and two 23 mm Gsh-23L gun pods with 250 rounds each.




♦অন্যান্য অস্ত্র
9K118 Sheksna , 9A-2200 , and 9M123 Khrizantema anti-tank missiles, 8
Igla-V and Vympel R-73 air-to-air missiles, 2
KMGU-2 mine dispensers








♦Great News for Defence Lovers



♦
*সেপ্টেম্বরে রাশিয়ান প্রধানমন্ত্রী দিমিত্রি মেদভেদেভ এর সাথে বাংলাদেশের বিভিন্ন চুক্তি হবার কথা আছে......

মুল আকর্ষণ হলো "রাশিয়া সমরাস্ত্র ক্রয় করার জন্য বাংলাদেশকে ১ বিলিয়ন মার্কিন ডলার ক্রেডিট (লোন) দিতে পারে" যা সম্পুর্নভাবে সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য খরচ করা হবে।এর আওতায় ১ রেজিমেন্ট মেইন ব্যাটল ট্যাংক T-90MS Tagil,১ রেজিমেন্ট লাইট ট্যাংক Sprut SD (যদি ইউরোপ থেকে CV-90-120 কেনা না হয়),৮ টি Mi-28NM attack helicopters এবং ১ টি Ilyushin IL-76 MD-90 স্ট্র‍্যাটিজিক ট্রান্সপোর্ট বিমান,Kornet-EM ATGM,রাশিয়ার সবচেয়ে Sophisticated Hermes ATGM ছাড়াও আরো অনেক সাপোর্টিং ভেহিকল কেনা হবে বলে শোনা গেছে।

এছাড়া বাংলাদেশ নৌবাহিনী প্রধান বর্তমানে ৫ দিনের সফরে রাশিয়ায় অবস্থান করছেন।সেখান থেকে হয়তো (আমরা আশা করছি) BAL-E কোস্টাল ডিফেন্স সিস্টেম নিয়ে কোন সুখবর আসবে।

এছাড়া নভেম্বর-ডিসেম্বর মাসে বিমানবাহিনীর জন্য চীন থেকে ১ বিলিয়ন মার্কিন ডলার লোন নিবে সরকার*








♦Good News



♦
বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী পর্তুগালের Portugal EID Companyকোম্পানীর সাথে 1 x Million Euros১ মিলিয়ন ইউরোর চুক্তি করেছে।

১ মিলিয়ন ইউরোর আওতায় অজানা সংখ্যক CD-116/IP Tactical Field Switchboard কেনা হয়েছে।এগুলো যুদ্ধক্ষেত্রে যোগাযোগ রক্ষার কাজে গুরুত্বপূর্ণ ভুমিকা পালন করবে।
লিংক-http://www.armyrecognition.com/july_2017_global_d…/index.php

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

Published on Jul 31, 2017
Bangladesh army is one of the powerful army in South Asia. More than 400 thousand personnel six hundred tanks and many modern weapons are used by them. Bangladesh army also uses many kind of artillery. Most advance artillery of Bangladesh is Nora B-52. Bangladesh going to make their armed forces modern and powerful so that Bangladesh army is going to buy more advance artillery from china likes SH-5. Today I am showing you about this news and about SH-5 self propelled howitzer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> Decision taken for Bangladesh to export Arms and Ammunition.
> 
> 
> 
> ♦বাংলাদেশ থেকে বিদেশে অস্ত্র এবং গোলাবারুদ রফতানির সিদ্ধান্ত নিয়েছে সরকার*
> 
> 
> 
> ♦
> 
> *বাংলাদেশের রপ্তানি পণ্যে আবারও যোগ হচ্ছে অস্ত্র এবং গোলাবারুদ। অস্ত্র রপ্তানির জন্য প্রস্তুত আছে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী। এখন শুধু সরকারের পণ্য রপ্তানির তালিকায় এর নাম যোগ হবার অপেক্ষা, তাহলেই শুরু হবে রপ্তানি।
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সমরাস্ত্র কারখানা-বিওএফ দেশের অস্ত্র তৈরির একমাত্র প্রতিষ্ঠান। এই প্রতিষ্ঠান অস্ত্র ও গোলাবারুদ রপ্তানির অনুমোদন চেয়ে আবেদন করেছিলো বাণিজ্য মন্ত্রণালয়ে। আওয়ামী লীগের আগের সরকারের আমলে প্রতিরক্ষা মন্ত্রণালয় সম্পর্কিত সংসদীয় স্থায়ী কমিটি অস্ত্র ও গোলাবারুদ রপ্তানিতে অনুমোদন দিয়েছিল। ওই ধারাবাহিকতায় পরে অনুমোদন দেয় সেনা সদর ও সরকার।
> 
> জাতিগত সহিংসতায় ক্ষতবিক্ষত আফ্রিকার বিভিন্ন দেশে শান্তি রক্ষায় কাজ করছে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী। বেশ কয়েকটি দেশের বাহিনীকে আধুনিকায়নের কাজও করছে বাংলাদেশ। ওই দেশগুলোতে রপ্তানির সুযোগ সবচেয়ে বেশি। কারণ সেখানের সরকার বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর কাছে তাঁদের ভেঙ্গে পরা বাহিনী গড়ে তুলতে ও প্রয়োজনীয় সমরাস্ত্র সংগ্রহ করে দিতে অনুরোধ জানিয়েছে ।
> 
> ১৯৮৪ সালে প্রথমবারের মতো অস্ত্র ও গোলাবারুদ রপ্তানি করে বাংলাদেশ আয় করেছিলো তৎকালীন চার কোটি ডলার। পরে অবশ্য অস্ত্র না রপ্তানির করার আন্তঃঘাতী সিদ্ধান্ত নেয়া হয় । এখন আবার রপ্তানি শুরু হলে দক্ষিণ এশিয়ায় ভারত-পাকিস্তানের পর বাংলাদেশ হবে অস্ত্র ও গোলাবারুদ রপ্তানিতে তৃতীয় দেশ।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( নিচে আমাদের সমরাস্ত্র কারখানা ও রফতানি নিয়ে আছে চ্যাঁলেন আইয়ের বিস্তারিত প্রতিবেদন )
> *
> #collected_post



Just curious, what exactly are we going to export from BOF that other nations cannot produce?


----------



## Bilal9

bd_4_ever said:


> Just curious, what exactly are we going to export from BOF that other nations cannot produce?


Plenty.

How about BD-08 line of assault rifles and ammunition?

These alone will cover major portion of exports.

It's not about what other nations can produce or not.

It's about needs to fulfill and quality vs. Price.


----------



## Michael Corleone

bd_4_ever said:


> Just curious, what exactly are we going to export from BOF that other nations cannot produce?


Mostly assault rifles, grenades and Kevlar suit for poor African nation with little to no armed men.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Bilal9 said:


> Plenty.
> 
> How about BD-08 line of assault rifles and ammunition?
> 
> These alone will cover major portion of exports.
> 
> It's not about what other nations can produce or not.
> 
> It's about needs to fulfill and quality vs. Price.



Alright. But, there are better assault rifles out there. Not sure why would anyone buy from us as we dont have an established military complex, neither a track record as a reliable arms exporter. Even Pakistan might be a better option based solely on those reasons.

Just being a devil's advocate to understand the context better. Surely I do want this to go through and see us become an arms exporter someday.



Mohammed Khaled said:


> Mostly assault rifles, grenades and Kevlar suit for poor African nation with little to no armed men.



Examples?!


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bilal9 said:


> Plenty.
> 
> How about BD-08 line of assault rifles and ammunition?
> 
> These alone will cover major portion of exports.
> 
> It's not about what other nations can produce or not.
> 
> It's about needs to fulfill and quality vs. Price.


actually BD-08 can't be major export. 
Armies wont choose BD-08 as there is no reliable track record and even if they have to choose , they will go for more reliable chinese AR which is more cheaper. even for african nations. Moreover , there are many Ak47 or type 56 AR factories around the world in both illegally or iegally. vey little chance to get order.

probably something more advanced like FN16 MANPAD would get more interest from some developing nations if u guys can seek permission from China to export and offer them with Cheaper price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

bd_4_ever said:


> Alright. But, there are better assault rifles out there. Not sure why would anyone buy from us as we dont have an established military complex, neither a track record as a reliable arms exporter. Even Pakistan might be a better option based solely on those reasons.
> 
> Just being a devil's advocate to understand the context better. Surely I do want this to go through and see us become an arms exporter someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Examples?!


Sierra Leone, Congo, Sudan, Somalia etc.
All have some form of weapons sells restrictions.


----------



## Banglar Bir

Aung Zaya said:


> actually BD-08 can't be major export.
> Armies wont choose BD-08 as there is no reliable track record and even if they have to choose , they will go for more reliable chinese AR which is more cheaper. even for african nations. Moreover , there are many Ak47 or type 56 AR factories around the world in both illegally or iegally. vey little chance to get order.
> probably something more advanced like FN16 MANPAD would get more interest from some developing nations if u guys can seek permission from China to export and offer them with Cheaper price.


*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB




♦যেসব বাংলাদেশী অস্ত্র রপ্তানি করা হতে পারে



♦
Weapons those could be exported from Bangladesh
*
বাংলাদেশ সরকার খুব সম্প্রতি দেশে নির্মিত অস্ত্র বিভিন্ন দেশে রপ্তানী করার সিদ্ধান্ত নিয়েছে। যদিও কি কি অস্ত্র এবং সরঞ্জাম বিক্রি করা হবে তা এখনো চুড়ান্ত করা হয় নি তবে যেসব অস্ত্র ও সরঞ্জাম বিক্রির সম্ভাবনা বেশি তার কয়েকটি নিচে উল্লেখ করা হলো-




♦BD-08 Assult Rifle
এটি বাংলাদেশ অর্ডিন্যান্স ফ্যাক্টরি (BOF) এ নির্মিত 7.62X39mm এসাল্ট রাইফেল।এটি চাইনিজ Type-81 Assult Rifle এর বাংলাদেশী ভার্সন।এতে ব্যবহার করা হয়েছে ফ্লোটিং গ্যাস অপারেটিং সিস্টেম যার ফলে অস্ত্রের রিকোয়েল এবং ঝাঁকুনি বেশ কম এবং একুরেসি তুলনামূলক ভালো।এটি বিপুল পরিমানে উৎপাদিত হচ্ছে এবং দেশের চাহিদা পুরন করে বিদেশে রপ্তানী করার চিন্তাভাবনাও চলছে।প্রতিটির দাম বাংলাদেশি টাকায় ৩৫-৪০ হাজার টাকা।




♦BD-08 LMG
এটিও BOF এ নির্মিত একটি লাইট মেশিনগান। এটিও বিদেশে রপ্তানী করার ব্যপক সম্ভাবনা আছে।




♦BD-14 Machine Gun
এটি BOF কতৃক নির্মিত একটি General Purpose Machine Gun. এটিও বিদেশে রপ্তানী করা হতে পারে।




♦Type-56 Assult Rifle
এটি চীন থেকে লাইসেন্স নিয়ে BOF উৎপাদন করে থাকে। এটি আমাদের স্পেশাল ফোর্সের জন্য স্ট্যান্ডার্ড ইস্যু এসাল্ট রাইফেল।এটিও বিদেশে রপ্তানী করার সম্ভাবনা আছে।




♦Type 87 Mortar
এটি চীন থেকে প্রযুক্তিসহ কিনে দেশেই বানানো হয়।বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী এবং বিজিবি ব্যবহার করলেও নিকট ভবিষ্যতে তা অন্যদেশের সামরিক বাহিনীও ব্যবহার করতে পারবে।অর্থাৎ এটিও বিক্রি করার সম্ভাবনা আছে।




♦Hand Granade & Morter Shells
বাংলাদেশে বানানো হ্যান্ড গ্রেনেড এবং মর্টার শেল বিদেশে রপ্তানী করার সম্ভাবনা আছে।




♦Arunima Bolian Truck
এটি বাংলাদেশ মেশিন টুলস ফ্যাক্টরি (BMTF) এ এসেম্বেল করা একটি সেনা পরিবহন ট্রাক।এটিও বিভিন্ন দেশে রপ্তানী করা যেতে পারে। এগুলো মালদ্বীপকেও উপহার দেয়া হয়েছে।




♦Various Naval Vessels
বাংলাদেশের বিভিন্ন শিপইয়ার্ড এবং ডকে নির্মিত বিভিন্ন Offshore Patrol Vessel (OPV), Large Patrol Craft (LPC), টাগবোট, Oil Tanker,Landing Craft Utility (LCU) এবং খুব শীঘ্রই Corvette এবং Friget রপ্তানী করার ব্যাপক সম্ভাবনা আছে এবং অনেক দেশ আমাদের নেভাল ভেসেল কেনার আগ্রহ প্রকাশ করেছে।


----------



## Aung Zaya

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦যেসব বাংলাদেশী অস্ত্র রপ্তানি করা হতে পারে
> 
> 
> 
> ♦
> Weapons those could be exported from Bangladesh
> *
> বাংলাদেশ সরকার খুব সম্প্রতি দেশে নির্মিত অস্ত্র বিভিন্ন দেশে রপ্তানী করার সিদ্ধান্ত নিয়েছে। যদিও কি কি অস্ত্র এবং সরঞ্জাম বিক্রি করা হবে তা এখনো চুড়ান্ত করা হয় নি তবে যেসব অস্ত্র ও সরঞ্জাম বিক্রির সম্ভাবনা বেশি তার কয়েকটি নিচে উল্লেখ করা হলো-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦BD-08 Assult Rifle
> এটি বাংলাদেশ অর্ডিন্যান্স ফ্যাক্টরি (BOF) এ নির্মিত 7.62X39mm এসাল্ট রাইফেল।এটি চাইনিজ Type-81 Assult Rifle এর বাংলাদেশী ভার্সন।এতে ব্যবহার করা হয়েছে ফ্লোটিং গ্যাস অপারেটিং সিস্টেম যার ফলে অস্ত্রের রিকোয়েল এবং ঝাঁকুনি বেশ কম এবং একুরেসি তুলনামূলক ভালো।এটি বিপুল পরিমানে উৎপাদিত হচ্ছে এবং দেশের চাহিদা পুরন করে বিদেশে রপ্তানী করার চিন্তাভাবনাও চলছে।প্রতিটির দাম বাংলাদেশি টাকায় ৩৫-৪০ হাজার টাকা।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦BD-08 LMG
> এটিও BOF এ নির্মিত একটি লাইট মেশিনগান। এটিও বিদেশে রপ্তানী করার ব্যপক সম্ভাবনা আছে।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦BD-14 Machine Gun
> এটি BOF কতৃক নির্মিত একটি General Purpose Machine Gun. এটিও বিদেশে রপ্তানী করা হতে পারে।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Type-56 Assult Rifle
> এটি চীন থেকে লাইসেন্স নিয়ে BOF উৎপাদন করে থাকে। এটি আমাদের স্পেশাল ফোর্সের জন্য স্ট্যান্ডার্ড ইস্যু এসাল্ট রাইফেল।এটিও বিদেশে রপ্তানী করার সম্ভাবনা আছে।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Type 87 Mortar
> এটি চীন থেকে প্রযুক্তিসহ কিনে দেশেই বানানো হয়।বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী এবং বিজিবি ব্যবহার করলেও নিকট ভবিষ্যতে তা অন্যদেশের সামরিক বাহিনীও ব্যবহার করতে পারবে।অর্থাৎ এটিও বিক্রি করার সম্ভাবনা আছে।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Hand Granade & Morter Shells
> বাংলাদেশে বানানো হ্যান্ড গ্রেনেড এবং মর্টার শেল বিদেশে রপ্তানী করার সম্ভাবনা আছে।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Arunima Bolian Truck
> এটি বাংলাদেশ মেশিন টুলস ফ্যাক্টরি (BMTF) এ এসেম্বেল করা একটি সেনা পরিবহন ট্রাক।এটিও বিভিন্ন দেশে রপ্তানী করা যেতে পারে। এগুলো মালদ্বীপকেও উপহার দেয়া হয়েছে।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Various Naval Vessels
> বাংলাদেশের বিভিন্ন শিপইয়ার্ড এবং ডকে নির্মিত বিভিন্ন Offshore Patrol Vessel (OPV), Large Patrol Craft (LPC), টাগবোট, Oil Tanker,Landing Craft Utility (LCU) এবং খুব শীঘ্রই Corvette এবং Friget রপ্তানী করার ব্যাপক সম্ভাবনা আছে এবং অনেক দেশ আমাদের নেভাল ভেসেল কেনার আগ্রহ প্রকাশ করেছে।


eng plz.


----------



## Banglar Bir

Aung Zaya said:


> eng plz.


Weapons manufactured by Bangladesh and could be Exported are already mentioned in English


----------



## Aung Zaya

wh


BANGLAR BIR said:


> Weapons manufactured by Bangladesh and could be Exported are already mentioned in English


where ? i mean its detail. not just name.


----------



## Avijit

Thats


Raquib said:


> are they using M4 carbines?? well, im surpried...!!!
> Can any one tell me what the BSF uses?? just to compare compare...
> as far as i know the BSF fires from the _foxholes_ while the BDR uses *bunker*...please inform...


That's M-16A2, not M-4. Even Nepal uses them.


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> wh
> 
> where ? i mean its detail. not just name.


It will be mostly the countries were our own armed forces are deployed. Naval vessels are already being exported.. as far as I remember Kenya... !!


----------



## Aung Zaya

TopCat said:


> It will be mostly the countries were our own armed forces are deployed. Naval vessels are already being exported.. as far as I remember Kenya... !!


May be. But I think BD-08 will be different story.


----------



## mb444

Bangladesh military is present in many different part of the world via UN missions. We also train the local outfits where we go. It is to these clients that we will be marketing our wares.

We have to start somewhere and it's through UN nation building ventures that we will open up a new lucrative economic front.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

why one must chose BD 08 instead of Type 81 as the latter came from big country with many economic and political clout compared to the first (in weapons system procurement you are not only buying weapons but political connection and even economic chances). Unless you had highly advantage over the latter like much cheaper prices, technological edge, transfer of technology and other reasons, finance availability and other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

bd_4_ever said:


> Alright. But, there are better assault rifles out there. Not sure why would anyone buy from us as we dont have an established military complex, neither a track record as a reliable arms exporter. Even Pakistan might be a better option based solely on those reasons.
> 
> Just being a devil's advocate to understand the context better. Surely I do want this to go through and see us become an arms exporter someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Examples?!



I guess those African nations have requested BA themselves which is why BOF has been lobbying for permission for arms exports. Perhaps, since Bangladesh Army, who are more accustomed to local arms ammunition, are involved in the modernization and training of their militaries , it'd be better for those militaries to purchase Bangladeshi arms.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Made in Bangladesh Heckler and Koch G3 assault rifle*



Bengal Voice




Published on Aug 3, 2017
Bangladesh army can make many arms. Bangladesh Ordinance Factory (BOF) managed by Bangladesh army. Bangladesh army makes many modern arms to use. In this time Bangladesh has more capability to make verities small weapon like BD-08, Heckler and Koch G3, type-56 assault rifle BD-08 LMG, Hand Grenades, Mortar and many small arms. Today we are describing about Heckler and Koch G-3 assault rifle in this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*

Bangladesh Army বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী গ্রিসfrom Greece থেকে বিপুল সংখ্যক purchase Night Vision Device ক্রয় করতে যাচ্ছে বলে একটি নির্ভরযোগ্য সুত্র থেকে জানা গেছে।

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*






♦Good News from Bangladesh Army



♦

Bangladesh Army will purchase বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী ইউক্রেন from Ukraine থেকে ৬৮০ টি 680 X DOZOR B TUR-K2 APC এপিসি ক্রয় করেছে।এই এপিসিগুলো অত্যাধুনিক এবং শক্তিশালী যা সেনাদের মাইন,হেভি মেশিনগান থেকে রক্ষা করতে সক্ষম।

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী ২০১৮ by 2018 সালে প্রথম চালানে BA will receive the first batch of 100 x APC১০০ টি এরকম এপিসি হাতে পাবে এবং ২০২২ and by 2022, BA will have 680 x of these APC in its inventory সালে মোট ৬৮০ টি এপিসি বহরে যুক্ত হবে।
Bangladesh will be the second operator after Ukraine ইউক্রেনের পর বাংলাদেশ এই এপিসির সেকেন্ড অপারেটর

লিংক-http://men.c4defence.com/…/turk-export-from-ukraine-…/4692/1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Good News from Bangladesh Army
> 
> 
> 
> ♦
> 
> Bangladesh Army will purchase বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী ইউক্রেন from Ukraine থেকে ৬৮০ টি 680 X DOZOR B TUR-K2 APC এপিসি ক্রয় করেছে।এই এপিসিগুলো অত্যাধুনিক এবং শক্তিশালী যা সেনাদের মাইন,হেভি মেশিনগান থেকে রক্ষা করতে সক্ষম।
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী ২০১৮ by 2018 সালে প্রথম চালানে BA will receive the first batch of 100 x APC১০০ টি এরকম এপিসি হাতে পাবে এবং ২০২২ and by 2022, BA will have 680 x of these APC in its inventory সালে মোট ৬৮০ টি এপিসি বহরে যুক্ত হবে।
> Bangladesh will be the second operator after Ukraine ইউক্রেনের পর বাংলাদেশ এই এপিসির সেকেন্ড অপারেটর
> 
> লিংক-http://men.c4defence.com/…/turk-export-from-ukraine-…/4692/1



anything coming from Ukraine should be thoroughly examined


----------



## Michael Corleone

Pretty sure we won't receive them without them clearing from the factories under our supervision like the Pakistanis.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Breaking news | Bangladesh Army going to buy 600 modern APC*




Published on Aug 5, 2017
Bangladesh Army is now one of the modern armed forces. In 2030 Bangladesh Armed forces will more powerful so that Bangladesh army and Bangladesh air force getting many new weapon and aircraft. On the other hand Bangladesh navy is starting to built many kind of modern naval ships for them. In this way Bangladesh is going to buy 600 APC for their Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Good News from Bangladesh Army
> 
> 
> 
> ♦
> 
> Bangladesh Army will purchase বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী ইউক্রেন from Ukraine থেকে ৬৮০ টি 680 X DOZOR B TUR-K2 APC এপিসি ক্রয় করেছে।এই এপিসিগুলো অত্যাধুনিক এবং শক্তিশালী যা সেনাদের মাইন,হেভি মেশিনগান থেকে রক্ষা করতে সক্ষম।
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী ২০১৮ by 2018 সালে প্রথম চালানে BA will receive the first batch of 100 x APC১০০ টি এরকম এপিসি হাতে পাবে এবং ২০২২ and by 2022, BA will have 680 x of these APC in its inventory সালে মোট ৬৮০ টি এপিসি বহরে যুক্ত হবে।
> Bangladesh will be the second operator after Ukraine ইউক্রেনের পর বাংলাদেশ এই এপিসির সেকেন্ড অপারেটর
> 
> লিংক-http://men.c4defence.com/…/turk-export-from-ukraine-…/4692/1


Now BD is following Myanmar way ? 
ULMAV ( Ultra Light Myanmar Armour Vehicle ) co-operation of Myanmar and Ukraine making little changes to suite with Myanmar needs. Manufactured in Myanmar since 5 year ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> Now BD is following Myanmar way ?
> ULMAV ( Ultra Light Myanmar Armour Vehicle ) co-operation of Myanmar and Ukraine making little changes to suite with Myanmar needs. Manufactured in Myanmar since 5 year ago.
> View attachment 416200
> 
> View attachment 416201


Still prefer this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> Now BD is following Myanmar way ?
> ULMAV ( Ultra Light Myanmar Armour Vehicle ) co-operation of Myanmar and Ukraine making little changes to suite with Myanmar needs. Manufactured in Myanmar since 5 year ago.
> View attachment 416200
> 
> View attachment 416201



BD will not buy anything from Ukraine. Our relation with Russia is more than just defense supplier and buyer.
It will be Russia or Belarus if they ever decide to buy.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Made in Bangladesh Heckler and Koch G3 assault rifle*
> 
> 
> 
> Bengal Voice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Published on Aug 3, 2017
> Bangladesh army can make many arms. Bangladesh Ordinance Factory (BOF) managed by Bangladesh army. Bangladesh army makes many modern arms to use. In this time Bangladesh has more capability to make verities small weapon like BD-08, Heckler and Koch G3, type-56 assault rifle BD-08 LMG, Hand Grenades, Mortar and many small arms. Today we are describing about Heckler and Koch G-3 assault rifle in this video.


BD doesnt produce HK weapons like G-3 or even Type-56.

BD-08 is a Type 81 rifle produced under license.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> BD doesnt produce HK weapons like G-3 or even Type-56. BD-08 is a Type 81 rifle produced under license.


Perhaps you are not aware about the rapid modernization of B.O.F that occurred since the last 3 decades, anyways seeing is believing.Your Defense Attache posted to Dhaka could verify these reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> BD doesnt produce HK weapons like G-3 or even Type-56.
> 
> BD-08 is a Type 81 rifle produced under license.


certainly do... only issued to 1st paracommando battalion and related forces like swads.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*BDMilitary*
38 mins · 


New post (Bangladesh Army awards $1 billion APC contract to Turkey) has been published on Bangladesh Military Forces - BDMilitary.com

Bangladesh Army awards $1 billion APC contract to Turkey
The Directorate General of Defence Purchase (DGDP) has awarded Turkish firm Delta Defence a contract to supply as many as 680 Light Armoured Vehicles…

BDMILITARY.COM|BY BDMILITARY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *BDMilitary*
> 38 mins ·
> 
> 
> New post (Bangladesh Army awards $1 billion APC contract to Turkey) has been published on Bangladesh Military Forces - BDMilitary.com
> 
> Bangladesh Army awards $1 billion APC contract to Turkey
> The Directorate General of Defence Purchase (DGDP) has awarded Turkish firm Delta Defence a contract to supply as many as 680 Light Armoured Vehicles…
> 
> BDMILITARY.COM|BY BDMILITARY


So Ukraine or Turkey?


----------



## Zarvan

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *BDMilitary*
> 38 mins ·
> 
> 
> New post (Bangladesh Army awards $1 billion APC contract to Turkey) has been published on Bangladesh Military Forces - BDMilitary.com
> 
> Bangladesh Army awards $1 billion APC contract to Turkey
> The Directorate General of Defence Purchase (DGDP) has awarded Turkish firm Delta Defence a contract to supply as many as 680 Light Armoured Vehicles…
> 
> BDMILITARY.COM|BY BDMILITARY


Which APC are we talking about ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Perhaps you are not aware about the rapid modernization of B.O.F that occurred since the last 3 decades, anyways seeing is believing.Your Defense Attache posted to Dhaka could verify these reports.


Or perhaps you can ask the Germans when they provide license to produce G3 and MP5, OR type57 ...


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *BDMilitary*
> 38 mins ·
> 
> 
> New post (Bangladesh Army awards $1 billion APC contract to Turkey) has been published on Bangladesh Military Forces - BDMilitary.com
> 
> Bangladesh Army awards $1 billion APC contract to Turkey
> The Directorate General of Defence Purchase (DGDP) has awarded Turkish firm Delta Defence a contract to supply as many as 680 Light Armoured Vehicles…
> 
> BDMILITARY.COM|BY BDMILITARY


1 bill dollars worth APC??? holy ****.


----------



## UKBengali

Mohammed Khaled said:


> 1 bill dollars worth APC??? holy ****.



BD needs a lot for peacekeeping.

The current APC fleet is Russian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

UKBengali said:


> BD needs a lot for peacekeeping.
> 
> The current APC fleet is Russian.



And mostly BTR-80's. Which aren't known for being quick reacting or nimble.


----------



## ghost250



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bdslph

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *BDMilitary*
> 38 mins ·
> 
> 
> New post (Bangladesh Army awards $1 billion APC contract to Turkey) has been published on Bangladesh Military Forces - BDMilitary.com
> 
> Bangladesh Army awards $1 billion APC contract to Turkey
> The Directorate General of Defence Purchase (DGDP) has awarded Turkish firm Delta Defence a contract to supply as many as 680 Light Armoured Vehicles…
> 
> BDMILITARY.COM|BY BDMILITARY



that a lot of APC are we going to produce them locally 
and aalso now its says turkey but i read before we are buying 600 apc from ukraine so which one is correct


----------



## Bilal9

bdslph said:


> that a lot of APC are we going to produce them locally
> and aalso now its says turkey but i read before we are buying 600 apc from ukraine so which one is correct



Whichever one it is, we should at least get ToT and assemble them locally.

I mean - it's already being done with BTR-80's (under BOF - my understanding), so it is as elementary as that.

I mean, with demand being what it is and the local state of technology, why didn't we develop our own version of a 4X4 APC? It is surprising, but not entirely unexpected with low level of defence manufacturing we have. We could have easily shaved off 200 to 300 million from that $1 Billion order....but I'm sure the 15% scammers were involved.



shourov323 said:


> View attachment 416575
> View attachment 416577



Eida kon model rey bhai?

Looks like an improved old Land Rover Discovery Long wheelbase model with the door handles.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Or perhaps you can ask the Germans when they provide license to produce G3 and MP5, OR type57 ...



POF MP5 machine pistol are being sold in US in Semi Auto configuration for public use.

Export price from Pakistan is USD550 but USA Retail price is about USD1800 for MP5 after duties, fees etc.

Reviews have been quite positive by the weapons enthusiast community.

https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/pof-5/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> BD needs a lot for peacekeeping.
> 
> The current APC fleet is Russian.


Bdmilitary sources say these are not up to mark for army's requirements. These are to be specially deployed for police and special forces.


----------



## bd_4_ever

The APC news seems to be true. The following link says that we ordered the Zipkin variant. Idk how reliable it is though.

http://tanknutdave.com/the-turkish-pmads/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

bdslph said:


> that a lot of APC are we going to produce them locally
> and aalso now its says turkey but i read before we are buying 600 apc from ukraine so which one is correct


origin Ukraine, will be built by Turkey with BD specification.
680 4x4 apc+ 80 6x6 apc= 760 apc
+++
200 Kaya ii MRAP from Turkey

So total 960 units. 
Clear ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> And mostly BTR-80's. Which aren't known for being quick reacting or nimble.


BTR series are unparallel when it comes to amphibious operation. These are one of a kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> BTR series are unparallel when it comes to amphibious operation. These are one of a kind.



Yes BTR series is unique in this regard.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohammed Khaled said:


> certainly do... only issued to 1st paracommando battalion and related forces like swads.


You may use (import) MP5s but dont produce any.

You are welcome to correct me by posting pic of a Bangladeshi manufactured HK.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You may use (import) MP5s but dont produce any.
> 
> You are welcome to correct me by posting pic of a Bangladeshi manufactured HK.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heckler_&_Koch_G3#Other_manufacturers
this is a locked page and not editable by anyone.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangladesh_Ordnance_Factories#Products
besides now mortars, artillery shells are made in house, missile factory is being setup and MLRS factrory is on a test run for the next one year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohammed Khaled said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heckler_&_Koch_G3#Other_manufacturers
> this is a locked page and not editable by anyone.


Only countries which produced it under license are:

Iran,Pak,Turkey,Norway,Sweden etc.

Wiki?

*Models made under license*

*G3P3*: Model number for Pakistani-made version of G3A3.
*G3P4*: Model number for Pakistani-made version of G3A4.
*G3A5*: HK assigned model number for the HK-made Danish version of the G3A3. It differs in that it has a silent bolt-closure device. In Danish service it is known as the *Gv M/66*. The Gv M/66 was originally intended for use with optics as a designated marksman rifle, while the rest of the squad were issued M1 Garands.
*G3A6*: HK assigned model number for the Iranian-made version of the G3A3. It differs in having a dark-green handguard, stock, and trigger pack.
*G3A7*: HK assigned model number for the Turkish-made version of the G3A3.
*G3A7A1*: HK assigned model number for the Turkish-made version of the G3A4.
*HSG1*: HK assigned model number for the Luxembourg-made version of the G3A3.
*Other military variants and derivatives*



A Norwegian soldier with the license-built AG-3F2 model fitted with a Brügger & Thomet railed forend, vertical grip and Aimpoint red dot sight.



A Latvian soldier with a Swedish-made Ak4 in Iraq, 2006.



German sniper with G3A3ZF-DMR in Afghanistan



PSG-1.



HK41.



SR9.
*Denmark*

*Gv M/75*: Variant leased from the German Bundeswehr / German government by the Danish government to replace the aging M1 Garands. Originally manufactured by either Rheinmetall or HK for the German Bundeswehr. The Gv M/75 rifles are basically G3's with the old style straight cocking tube as opposed to the later FS (_Freischwinger_, "Cantilevered") variant. The Rheinmetall versions lack an external selector lever and can be converted from semi-automatic to full automatic (or vice versa) by the use of a special tool.
*Norway*

*AG-3*: Norwegian G3A5 variant produced by Kongsberg Våpenfabrikk, with the given name _Automatgevær 3_. A total of 253,497 units were produced for the Norwegian Armed Forces from 1967 to 1974. The Norwegian AG-3 differs from the original G3; it has a buttstock that is approx. 2 cm longer, the bolt carrier has a serrated thumb groove to aid in silent bolt closure, it features an all-metal cocking handle and a different bayonet mount. On April 11, 2007, it was announced that the AG-3 would be replaced by the Heckler & Koch HK416, in all military branches except for certain groups of the Home Guard.
*AG-3F1*: An AG-3 with a retractable stock as on G3A4. Produced by Kongsberg Våpenfabrikk. A retractable stock was required by certain groups of soldiers within the Norwegian Armed Forces, primarily vehicle crews with limited space inside, particularly where a quick disembarkment from such a vehicle is required. All versions of the AG-3 have the ability to attach a 40 mm HK79 grenade launcher.
*AG-3F2*: An improvement of the AG-3F1, featuring B&T Picatinny rails on the receiver, as well as a RIS handguard. On the AG-3F2, Aimpoint red dot sights were mounted onto the receiver top rail for faster quick acquisition, and easier aiming in low-light conditions.

*Sweden*

*Ak 4*: Swedish-made version of the G3A3, with a buttstock that is approx. 2 cm longer, the bolt carrier has a serrated thumb groove to aid in silent bolt closure and fitted with a heavy buffer for higher number of rounds fired before failure. The rifles were manufactured from 1965 to 1970 by both Carl Gustafs Stads Gevärsfabrik and Husqvarna Vapenfabrik and from 1970 until the end of production in 1985 – exclusively by Gevärsfabrik in Eskilstuna. All Ak 4:s are adapted to mount the M203 grenade launcher. Sweden has supplied unmodified Ak 4:s to Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania.
*Ak 4OR*: Optiskt Riktmedel, optical sight. This model is fitted with a Hensoldt 4×24 telescopic sight mounted via a HK claw mount. During a few years it was not issued but it is now again in use by the _Hemvärnet - Nationella skyddsstyrkorna_ ("Swedish Home Guard").
*Ak 4B*: In this updated version the iron sights have been removed and replaced with an Aimpoint CS red-dot reflex sight mounted on a Picatinny rail. The rail is welded onto the rifle. Used by _Hemvärnet-Nationella skyddsstyrkorna_ ("Swedish Home Guard").
In 2015 the Swedish Defence Materiel Administration, FMV, procured a new modular handguard and a new adjustable stock for the AK4; both items will be manufactured and supplied by the Swedish company Spuhr i Dalby AB.


*Ak 4D*: DMR weapon for sharpshooting in 2016. New handguard and adljustable stock. With a Hensoldt 4×24 telescopic sight.
*Iran*

*DIO G3-A3 Bullpup*: Iranian bullpup variant of the G3.
*Pakistan*

*G3P4*: Pakistan Ordnance Factory designation for license-produced G3A4 rifles.
*G3S*: A version of G3P3 with a shorter barrel.
*G3M-Tactical*: A light weight version of G3 rifle with polymer body and shorter barrel.
*United Kingdom*

*FR Ordnance MC51 Machine Carbine*: Produced by the UK firm FR Ordnance International Ltd. The MC51 weighs 3.1 kg (6.8 lb), has a folded overall length of 625 mm (24.6 in), a barrel length of only 230 mm (9.1 in), which produces a muzzle velocity of approx. 690 m/s (2,263.8 ft/s) and a muzzle energy of 2215 J. Another UK-based company called Imperial Defence Services Ltd. absorbed FR Ordnance and continues to market the MC51 standard variant.
*Specialized G3 types*

*G3TGS*: This is simply a G3 with a 40 mm HK79 under-barrel grenade launcher. TGS stands for _Tragbares Granat System_ ("portable grenade system").
*G3A3ZF*: This is a rifle issued with a claw-and rail scope bracket and a 4 × 24 mm Hensoldt scope. The ZF stands for _Zielfernrohr_ or "telescopic sight".
*G3SG/1*: An accurized variant of the G3. The "SG" stands for _Scharfschützengewehr_, or "sharpshooting rifle". The rifles were individually selected from the production line for their accuracy and then modified. A Zeiss 1.5-6× variable power telescopic sight was added using a HK claw mount attached to the receiver. The stock was extended slightly compared to the standard G3 fixed stock and comes with a heavy, dual-stage buffer and adjustable cheek rest. A special set trigger group was added for a trigger pull of 1 lb. Automatic fire was retained.
*MSG3*: A variant featuring the newer scope mount that is found on only a few of the Heckler & Koch rifles, as compared to the more conventional claw mounts, though the claw mounting points remain on the receiver. This newer scope mount does not allow the use of the open sights with the mount in place, as is the case with the more conventional claw mount.
*PSG-1*: A free-floating barrel semi-auto only version of the G3 with numerous other upgrades and such to meet the necessities of police sniper units. This rifle is famous for its accuracy and comfort, but infamous for its price and inability to be deployed by military units because some upgrades made the rifle too fragile.
*MSG-90*: A somewhat cheaper version of the PSG-1 modified for military applications.
*HK 32*: An experimental variant of the rifle chambered for the Soviet 7.62×39mm M43 cartridge. It was never adopted by any country.[10]
*Other manufacturers*

*PTR 91 Series*: Additionally, JLD (now PTR Industries) started manufacturing semi-automatic copies of the HK G3 called the PTR 91 in the United States. They used tooling from the FMP arms factory in Portugal to build the rifles.
*Century International Arms*: Century Arms builds a clone of the G3 under the model designation of C308.
*SAR-3*: Semi-automatic copy of HK-91 made by EBO in Greece and imported into the United States by Springfield Armory.
*SAR-8*: Post-ban version of SAR-3, modified to comply with import restrictions.

*Pakistan Ordnance Factories* produced under license.

BOF WEBSITE
*Small Arms Factory*
1. Bangladesh Ordnance Factories (BOF) was formally inaugurated on 06 April 1970 to produce 7.62 mm semi Automatic Rifle T-56. Till 2006, BOF produced very high quality rifle which are presently used by Bangladesh Army, Navy, Air Force and also by Para-Military and auxiliary forces like Border Guards of Bangladesh (BGB), Coast Guards, Bangladesh Police etc. *To keep pace with modern technology, BOF took a unique initiative to implement an upgradation project to produce 7.62 mm Automatic Assault Rifle BD-08.* Presently, Bangladesh Ordnance Factories (BOF) is producing more than 10,000 Rifle/Year maintaining very high standard and keen accuracy.
*BD08 = Type 81*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_81_assault_rifle
2. Followings are the available shops/facilities dedicatedly involved in Rifle production:


 Rifle Machine Shop-1.
 Rifle Machine Shop-2.
 Heat and Surface Treatment Shop.
 Induction Furnace Plant.
 Forging Shop.
 Wood Work Shop. 
 Works Inspection. 
 Rifle Proof Range.





3. Presently BOF produces following Ammunitions:


7.62 39 mm Ball, Blank, Tracer, API Ammo for Rifle, SMG, LMG.
7.62 54 mm Ball, Blank & API Ammo for HMG. 
7.62 51mm Ball & Blank Ammunition for G-3 Rifle.
4. BOF Small Arms Ammunition Factory consists of the following major production shops:


Case and Bullet Shop (FX-2 &3).
Ammunition Box & Clip manufacturing Shop.
Loading and Packing Shop.
Explosive Shop.






> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangladesh_Ordnance_Factories#Products
> besides now mortars, artillery shells are made in house, missile factory is being setup and MLRS factrory is on a test run for the next one year.


MLRS factory?

WS22 ? were imported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Only countries which produced it under license are:
> 
> Iran,Pak,Turkey,Norway,Sweden etc.
> 
> Wiki?
> 
> *Models made under license*
> 
> *G3P3*: Model number for Pakistani-made version of G3A3.
> *G3P4*: Model number for Pakistani-made version of G3A4.
> *G3A5*: HK assigned model number for the HK-made Danish version of the G3A3. It differs in that it has a silent bolt-closure device. In Danish service it is known as the *Gv M/66*. The Gv M/66 was originally intended for use with optics as a designated marksman rifle, while the rest of the squad were issued M1 Garands.
> *G3A6*: HK assigned model number for the Iranian-made version of the G3A3. It differs in having a dark-green handguard, stock, and trigger pack.
> *G3A7*: HK assigned model number for the Turkish-made version of the G3A3.
> *G3A7A1*: HK assigned model number for the Turkish-made version of the G3A4.
> *HSG1*: HK assigned model number for the Luxembourg-made version of the G3A3.
> *Other military variants and derivatives*
> 
> 
> 
> A Norwegian soldier with the license-built AG-3F2 model fitted with a Brügger & Thomet railed forend, vertical grip and Aimpoint red dot sight.
> 
> 
> 
> A Latvian soldier with a Swedish-made Ak4 in Iraq, 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> German sniper with G3A3ZF-DMR in Afghanistan
> 
> 
> 
> PSG-1.
> 
> 
> 
> HK41.
> 
> 
> 
> SR9.
> *Denmark*
> 
> *Gv M/75*: Variant leased from the German Bundeswehr / German government by the Danish government to replace the aging M1 Garands. Originally manufactured by either Rheinmetall or HK for the German Bundeswehr. The Gv M/75 rifles are basically G3's with the old style straight cocking tube as opposed to the later FS (_Freischwinger_, "Cantilevered") variant. The Rheinmetall versions lack an external selector lever and can be converted from semi-automatic to full automatic (or vice versa) by the use of a special tool.
> *Norway*
> 
> *AG-3*: Norwegian G3A5 variant produced by Kongsberg Våpenfabrikk, with the given name _Automatgevær 3_. A total of 253,497 units were produced for the Norwegian Armed Forces from 1967 to 1974. The Norwegian AG-3 differs from the original G3; it has a buttstock that is approx. 2 cm longer, the bolt carrier has a serrated thumb groove to aid in silent bolt closure, it features an all-metal cocking handle and a different bayonet mount. On April 11, 2007, it was announced that the AG-3 would be replaced by the Heckler & Koch HK416, in all military branches except for certain groups of the Home Guard.
> *AG-3F1*: An AG-3 with a retractable stock as on G3A4. Produced by Kongsberg Våpenfabrikk. A retractable stock was required by certain groups of soldiers within the Norwegian Armed Forces, primarily vehicle crews with limited space inside, particularly where a quick disembarkment from such a vehicle is required. All versions of the AG-3 have the ability to attach a 40 mm HK79 grenade launcher.
> *AG-3F2*: An improvement of the AG-3F1, featuring B&T Picatinny rails on the receiver, as well as a RIS handguard. On the AG-3F2, Aimpoint red dot sights were mounted onto the receiver top rail for faster quick acquisition, and easier aiming in low-light conditions.
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> *Ak 4*: Swedish-made version of the G3A3, with a buttstock that is approx. 2 cm longer, the bolt carrier has a serrated thumb groove to aid in silent bolt closure and fitted with a heavy buffer for higher number of rounds fired before failure. The rifles were manufactured from 1965 to 1970 by both Carl Gustafs Stads Gevärsfabrik and Husqvarna Vapenfabrik and from 1970 until the end of production in 1985 – exclusively by Gevärsfabrik in Eskilstuna. All Ak 4:s are adapted to mount the M203 grenade launcher. Sweden has supplied unmodified Ak 4:s to Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania.
> *Ak 4OR*: Optiskt Riktmedel, optical sight. This model is fitted with a Hensoldt 4×24 telescopic sight mounted via a HK claw mount. During a few years it was not issued but it is now again in use by the _Hemvärnet - Nationella skyddsstyrkorna_ ("Swedish Home Guard").
> *Ak 4B*: In this updated version the iron sights have been removed and replaced with an Aimpoint CS red-dot reflex sight mounted on a Picatinny rail. The rail is welded onto the rifle. Used by _Hemvärnet-Nationella skyddsstyrkorna_ ("Swedish Home Guard").
> In 2015 the Swedish Defence Materiel Administration, FMV, procured a new modular handguard and a new adjustable stock for the AK4; both items will be manufactured and supplied by the Swedish company Spuhr i Dalby AB.
> 
> 
> *Ak 4D*: DMR weapon for sharpshooting in 2016. New handguard and adljustable stock. With a Hensoldt 4×24 telescopic sight.
> *Iran*
> 
> *DIO G3-A3 Bullpup*: Iranian bullpup variant of the G3.
> *Pakistan*
> 
> *G3P4*: Pakistan Ordnance Factory designation for license-produced G3A4 rifles.
> *G3S*: A version of G3P3 with a shorter barrel.
> *G3M-Tactical*: A light weight version of G3 rifle with polymer body and shorter barrel.
> *United Kingdom*
> 
> *FR Ordnance MC51 Machine Carbine*: Produced by the UK firm FR Ordnance International Ltd. The MC51 weighs 3.1 kg (6.8 lb), has a folded overall length of 625 mm (24.6 in), a barrel length of only 230 mm (9.1 in), which produces a muzzle velocity of approx. 690 m/s (2,263.8 ft/s) and a muzzle energy of 2215 J. Another UK-based company called Imperial Defence Services Ltd. absorbed FR Ordnance and continues to market the MC51 standard variant.
> *Specialized G3 types*
> 
> *G3TGS*: This is simply a G3 with a 40 mm HK79 under-barrel grenade launcher. TGS stands for _Tragbares Granat System_ ("portable grenade system").
> *G3A3ZF*: This is a rifle issued with a claw-and rail scope bracket and a 4 × 24 mm Hensoldt scope. The ZF stands for _Zielfernrohr_ or "telescopic sight".
> *G3SG/1*: An accurized variant of the G3. The "SG" stands for _Scharfschützengewehr_, or "sharpshooting rifle". The rifles were individually selected from the production line for their accuracy and then modified. A Zeiss 1.5-6× variable power telescopic sight was added using a HK claw mount attached to the receiver. The stock was extended slightly compared to the standard G3 fixed stock and comes with a heavy, dual-stage buffer and adjustable cheek rest. A special set trigger group was added for a trigger pull of 1 lb. Automatic fire was retained.
> *MSG3*: A variant featuring the newer scope mount that is found on only a few of the Heckler & Koch rifles, as compared to the more conventional claw mounts, though the claw mounting points remain on the receiver. This newer scope mount does not allow the use of the open sights with the mount in place, as is the case with the more conventional claw mount.
> *PSG-1*: A free-floating barrel semi-auto only version of the G3 with numerous other upgrades and such to meet the necessities of police sniper units. This rifle is famous for its accuracy and comfort, but infamous for its price and inability to be deployed by military units because some upgrades made the rifle too fragile.
> *MSG-90*: A somewhat cheaper version of the PSG-1 modified for military applications.
> *HK 32*: An experimental variant of the rifle chambered for the Soviet 7.62×39mm M43 cartridge. It was never adopted by any country.[10]
> *Other manufacturers*
> 
> *PTR 91 Series*: Additionally, JLD (now PTR Industries) started manufacturing semi-automatic copies of the HK G3 called the PTR 91 in the United States. They used tooling from the FMP arms factory in Portugal to build the rifles.
> *Century International Arms*: Century Arms builds a clone of the G3 under the model designation of C308.
> *SAR-3*: Semi-automatic copy of HK-91 made by EBO in Greece and imported into the United States by Springfield Armory.
> *SAR-8*: Post-ban version of SAR-3, modified to comply with import restrictions.
> 
> *Pakistan Ordnance Factories* produced under license.
> 
> BOF WEBSITE
> *Small Arms Factory*
> 1. Bangladesh Ordnance Factories (BOF) was formally inaugurated on 06 April 1970 to produce 7.62 mm semi Automatic Rifle T-56. Till 2006, BOF produced very high quality rifle which are presently used by Bangladesh Army, Navy, Air Force and also by Para-Military and auxiliary forces like Border Guards of Bangladesh (BGB), Coast Guards, Bangladesh Police etc. *To keep pace with modern technology, BOF took a unique initiative to implement an upgradation project to produce 7.62 mm Automatic Assault Rifle BD-08.* Presently, Bangladesh Ordnance Factories (BOF) is producing more than 10,000 Rifle/Year maintaining very high standard and keen accuracy.
> *BD08 = Type 81*
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_81_assault_rifle
> 2. Followings are the available shops/facilities dedicatedly involved in Rifle production:
> 
> 
> Rifle Machine Shop-1.
> Rifle Machine Shop-2.
> Heat and Surface Treatment Shop.
> Induction Furnace Plant.
> Forging Shop.
> Wood Work Shop.
> Works Inspection.
> Rifle Proof Range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Presently BOF produces following Ammunitions:
> 
> 
> 7.62 39 mm Ball, Blank, Tracer, API Ammo for Rifle, SMG, LMG.
> 7.62 54 mm Ball, Blank & API Ammo for HMG.
> 7.62 51mm Ball & Blank Ammunition for G-3 Rifle.
> 4. BOF Small Arms Ammunition Factory consists of the following major production shops:
> 
> 
> Case and Bullet Shop (FX-2 &3).
> Ammunition Box & Clip manufacturing Shop.
> Loading and Packing Shop.
> Explosive Shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLRS factory?
> 
> WS22 ? were imported.


MLRS tech is being negotiated from china to produce in house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You may use (import) MP5s but dont produce any.
> 
> You are welcome to correct me by posting pic of a Bangladeshi manufactured HK.


I tell you what....we will set up more advanced factories in Bangladesh and make you (yes YOU!) the DMD for the factory.

Win Win!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> I tell you what....we will set up more advanced factories in Bangladesh and make you (yes YOU!) the DMD for the factory.
> 
> Win Win!


Or perhaps you stop believing everything you hear?

Specially when it comes to your so called military industrial complex .. which is stuck where Pakistan left it...

Even your "BOF" was originally POF (Pakistan Ordinance Factories--- even the name is plagiarised) Ghazipur..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Or perhaps you stop believing everything you hear?
> 
> Specially when it comes to your so called military industrial complex .. which is stuck where Pakistan left it...
> 
> Even your "BOF" was originally POF (Pakistan Ordinance Factories--- even the name is plagiarised) Ghazipur..



I see you have stumbled across the Bangla-Bob guy that was projecting billion dollar exports from Walton by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

any body know what motorcycles Bangladesh Army use?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Anubis said:


> any body know what motorcycles Bangladesh Army use?



Damn those are old Suzuki GS500? these were used by Pak mil police.... before they got new bikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Damn those are old Suzuki GS500? these were used by Pak mil police.... before they got new bikes.
> 
> View attachment 417363








are these the same bikes?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Anubis said:


> are these the same bikes?


No... ones in pic look like honda (also in used by Pak MP).


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Or perhaps you stop believing everything you hear?
> 
> Specially when it comes to your so called military industrial complex .. which is stuck where Pakistan left it...
> 
> Even your "BOF" was originally POF (Pakistan Ordinance Factories--- even the name is plagiarised) Ghazipur..


Ghazipur is the name of that area long before Pakistan was founded... jahangirnagar is the old name of Dhaka... plagiarism?

When Pakistanis left the factory was destroyed. It started again in the 80s.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Ghazipur is the name of that area long before Pakistan was founded... jahangirnagar is the old name of Dhaka... plagiarism?
> 
> When Pakistanis left the factory was destroyed. It started again in the 80s.


I know its the name of the town..

I mentioned it .. coz it was once an offshoot of Pak ordinance factories, Wah (its located in "Wah").

Who destroyed it? Not Pak army... because the manager of Ghazipur along of West Pakistani workers and staff (including biharis) were held hostage and many were killed by its bengali staff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I know its the name of the town..
> 
> I mentioned it .. coz it was once an offshoot of Pak ordinance factories, Wah (its located in "Wah").
> 
> Who destroyed it? Not Pak army... because the manager of Ghazipur along of West Pakistani workers and staff (including biharis) were held hostage and many were killed by its bengali staff.


Destroyed in war. Nobody is saying Pakistanis did it or not. 

Shouldn't have gone about killing civilians and n the first place. This country wouldn't be Bangladesh now then.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Destroyed in war. Nobody is saying Pakistanis did it or not.
> 
> Shouldn't have gone about killing civilians and n the first place. This country wouldn't be Bangladesh now then.


We only hunted muktis..

Muktis supported by india and her army... against another country.

It was your awami league and mukti trolls who were massacring and looting Pakistanis and even shooting at our troops before the operation was launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We only hunted muktis..
> 
> Muktis supported by india and her army... against another country.
> 
> It was your awami league and mukti trolls who were massacring and looting Pakistanis and even shooting at our troops before the operation was launched.


explain the military action in the middle of the night on university premises... which is the main thing that erupted the war.

also watch: youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=4JbnM6A2P74

while i will agree awami league traitors got the country divided with alliance with traitors.... can't blame sheikh mujib.... His want for freedom didn't mean a seperate country though now it;s propagandatised as that.

my great grandfather got married to a bengali woman and hence we're here.... else we wouldn't be. while some members in my family fought in the war agaisnt the pakistanis because of their barbarity.... most didn't infact my village was war free throughout the war.


----------



## Russell

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It was your awami league and mukti trolls who were massacring and looting Pakistanis and even shooting at our troops before the operation was launched.


hahahhahahahhahah - History books in Pakistan must be wonderful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Russell said:


> hahahhahahahhahah - History books in Pakistan must be wonderful.


Didnt know Sarmila Bose or Richard and Leo Rose wrote Pak History books ... Bugt im pretty ... or books dont invent myths out of thin air.


----------



## Michael Corleone

history books in pakistan is like the history books in japan.... playing the victim! (no offense) but the world knows the truth. 

only germany seems to have the balls to own up to their past these days it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We only hunted muktis..
> Muktis supported by india and her army... against another country.
> It was your awami league and mukti trolls who were massacring and looting Pakistanis and even shooting at our troops before the operation was launched.


Mukti means "Freedom", we FF's were very similar like our Kashmir brothers Freedom Fighters, also now they are being termed as terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasan89

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We only hunted muktis..
> 
> Muktis supported by india and her army... against another country.
> 
> It was your awami league and mukti trolls who were massacring and looting Pakistanis and even shooting at our troops before the operation was launched.




A post. Right Straight, out of the back side. If ever there was one.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hasan89 said:


> A post. Right Straight, out of the back side. If ever there was one.


Personal agtgtacks... i can do that much worse... dear arse hat.



Mohammed Khaled said:


> history books in pakistan is like the history books in japan.... playing the victim! (no offense) but the world knows the truth.
> 
> only germany seems to have the balls to own up to their past these days it seems.


Sarmila bose or Richard Sissoun or Leo Rose arent Pakistanis...



BANGLAR BIR said:


> Mukti means "Freedom", we FF's were very similar like our Kashmir brothers Freedom Fighters, also now they are being termed as terrorists.


Kashmiris dont kill,loot or rape...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasan89

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Personal agtgtacks... i can do that much worse... dear arse hat.
> 
> 
> Sarmila bose or Richard Sissoun or Leo Rose arent Pakistanis...



What personal attack? Just truth Sir. Did the truth hurt?  

And O plz don't try to scare me online. It won't work Sir. You're dealing with an expert, knows the game well and knowhow to handle online keyboard warriors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Guys this is the Army thread. Let's stay on topic....please...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hasan89 said:


> What personal attack? Just truth Sir. Did the truth hurt?
> 
> And O plz don't try to scare me online. It won't work Sir. You're dealing with an expert, knows the game well and knowhow to handle online keyboard warriors.


What truth? Personal attacks?

As for expert.. il tell you the same thing i tell em indians... I payback with double the interests.


----------



## Nabil365

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What truth? Personal attacks?
> 
> As for expert.. il tell you the same thing i tell em indians... I payback with double the interests.


Pakistan killed alot of people but Pakistan has lost alot of land as well.(e.g east Pakistan and kashmir)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nabil365 said:


> Pakistan killed alot of people but Pakistan has lost alot of land as well.(e.g east Pakistan and kashmir)


plus one destroyer stationed in their own port..l.. 

i can understand they blaming bengalis for betraying them and shaking hands with indians..... but how would they justify indians entering their navy base on their turf, operated by their men and lose a destroyer in 71s war.... how would they justify that.


ps.PNS ghazi was not destroyed by indians..... but indians claim that anyways, albeit inaccurately

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

off topic keep it in the army 

plus i want say this all side no side is angel we all did crime and bad things 

back to army thread thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB * 
Border Guards বর্ডার গার্ড বাংলাদেশ (বিজিবি) তাদের পুরাতন Type-56 LMG কে খুব শীঘ্রই replaced by Type-81 LMG দিয়ে রিপ্লেস করতে যাচ্ছে।

এছাড়া General Purpose Machine Gun হিসেবে বাংলাদেশে নির্মিত BD-14 মেশিনগান ব্যবহার করবে।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*




♦Type-59BD "Durjoy"



♦

Chinese assistance চীনের সহায়তায় বাংলাদেশ BA সেনাবাহিনী তাদের পুরাতন New upgraded Type-59 Tanks ট্যাংকগুলো আপগ্রেড করছে যার BA Version বাংলাদেশী ভার্সন হলো Type-59BD বা "Durjoy"

২০১৫ সালে এগুলো চীনের নরিনকো এর সহায়তায় আপগ্রেড করার কাজ শুরু হয়েছে এবং ২০২১ সালে এই কাজ শেষ হবে।এরকম 174 X Tanks১৭৪ টি ট্যাংক আপগ্রেড করা হচ্ছে।এগুলো to be used as Light Tanks "লাইট ট্যাংক" হিসেবে ব্যবহার করা হচ্ছে এবং হবে।




♦Specification:
---------------------
- weight: 40 tons
- operational range: 450 km
- engine: 800HP
- torque: 1400rpm
- speed: 49km/h
- armour: RHA, ERA
- crew: 4
- main gun: 125 mm smoothbore (28 rounds)
- secondary gun: 12.7 heavy anti aircraft machine gun (600 rounds) & 7.62 coxial GPMG (6000 rounds)
.



♦Other features:
* 125mm round including APFSDS,HEAT-FS,HE-FS round:can penetrate 550m armour at 2km distance
* Can fire anti tank guided missile from main gun
* Advance data link and communication system
* Full computerised system
* Electronic Countermeasures (ECM)
* Explosive Reactor Armour (ERA)
* Active Protection System
* Smoke grenade
* RF Jammer
* Tharmal & Night vision
* Laser range finder
* Air condition system
* Nuclear-Radioactivity, Biological, Chemical protection suit or NBC suit.
* VRC-2000L Radio with the range of 30km

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য সুদূর ইউরোপ good news from Europeথেকে খুব ভালো নিউজ আসছে......সময়মতই জানানো হবে।আর যদি জানতে চান কি বিষয়ে...তাইলে শুধু বলা যায় "বুদ্ধিমানের জন্য ইশারাই যথেষ্ট"। বাকিটা নিজ দায়িত্বে বুঝে নিন











News will be shared once Authentic in the link পেলে পেইজে শেয়ার করা হবে।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Type-59BD "Durjoy"
> 
> 
> 
> ♦
> 
> Chinese assistance চীনের সহায়তায় বাংলাদেশ BA সেনাবাহিনী তাদের পুরাতন New upgraded Type-59 Tanks ট্যাংকগুলো আপগ্রেড করছে যার BA Version বাংলাদেশী ভার্সন হলো Type-59BD বা "Durjoy"
> 
> ২০১৫ সালে এগুলো চীনের নরিনকো এর সহায়তায় আপগ্রেড করার কাজ শুরু হয়েছে এবং ২০২১ সালে এই কাজ শেষ হবে।এরকম 174 X Tanks১৭৪ টি ট্যাংক আপগ্রেড করা হচ্ছে।এগুলো to be used as Light Tanks "লাইট ট্যাংক" হিসেবে ব্যবহার করা হচ্ছে এবং হবে।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Specification:
> ---------------------
> - weight: 40 tons
> - operational range: 450 km
> - engine: 800HP
> - torque: 1400rpm
> - speed: 49km/h
> - armour: RHA, ERA
> - crew: 4
> - main gun: 125 mm smoothbore (28 rounds)
> - secondary gun: 12.7 heavy anti aircraft machine gun (600 rounds) & 7.62 coxial GPMG (6000 rounds)
> .
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Other features:
> * 125mm round including APFSDS,HEAT-FS,HE-FS round:can penetrate 550m armour at 2km distance
> * Can fire anti tank guided missile from main gun
> * Advance data link and communication system
> * Full computerised system
> * Electronic Countermeasures (ECM)
> * Explosive Reactor Armour (ERA)
> * Active Protection System
> * Smoke grenade
> * RF Jammer
> * Tharmal & Night vision
> * Laser range finder
> * Air condition system
> * Nuclear-Radioactivity, Biological, Chemical protection suit or NBC suit.
> * VRC-2000L Radio with the range of 30km
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য সুদূর ইউরোপ good news from Europeথেকে খুব ভালো নিউজ আসছে......সময়মতই জানানো হবে।আর যদি জানতে চান কি বিষয়ে...তাইলে শুধু বলা যায় "বুদ্ধিমানের জন্য ইশারাই যথেষ্ট"। বাকিটা নিজ দায়িত্বে বুঝে নিন
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News will be shared once Authentic in the link পেলে পেইজে শেয়ার করা হবে।


Light tank eh? Then it's alright to spend money on them. Scouting tank job... they'll serve well.
After the upgrade the speed went down to 49 and ammo capacity from 50 to 28... which I didn't know about until now. Accurately.
Unfortunately... these will barely penetrate t72 or mbt2000s maybe track em or something.

Ps. We're getting one regiment of t90 ms. Our officers were present at the trials in Kuwait. )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Mohammed Khaled said:


> We're getting one regiment of t90 ms. Our officers were present at the trials in Kuwait.


Now that is Defence related news...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
· 
We stated earlier that BA will purchase 1 X Regiment of Light Tanks from Europeআমরা বলেছিলাম "বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী ইউরোপ থেকে ১ রেজিমেন্ট লাইট ট্যাংক ক্রয় করছে"।

লাইট ট্যাংক হিসেবে সুইডেনের নির্মিত possibly Swedish manufactured CV-90-120 Light Tank এর সম্ভাবনা সবচেয়ে বেশি।

অবশেষে নির্ভরযোগ্য সুত্রানুসারে পাওয়া তথ্যমতে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী ১ রেজিমেন্ট purchase of 44 x Tanks + 4 x Tank recovery Vehicles ৪৪ has been confirmed টি ট্যাংক এবং ৪ টি রিকোভারি ভেহিকল) কিনছে তা কনফার্ম।

যদিও এখনো অফিশিয়াল কনফার্মেশন আসে নি।অফিশিয়ালি ডিক্লেয়ার বা কোন authentic link পেলে শেয়ার করা হবে।

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

*Combat Vehicle CV90-120 Tank*



Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> ·
> We stated earlier that BA will purchase 1 X Regiment of Light Tanks from Europeআমরা বলেছিলাম "বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী ইউরোপ থেকে ১ রেজিমেন্ট লাইট ট্যাংক ক্রয় করছে"।
> 
> লাইট ট্যাংক হিসেবে সুইডেনের নির্মিত possibly Swedish manufactured CV-90-120 Light Tank এর সম্ভাবনা সবচেয়ে বেশি।
> 
> অবশেষে নির্ভরযোগ্য সুত্রানুসারে পাওয়া তথ্যমতে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী ১ রেজিমেন্ট purchase of 44 x Tanks + 4 x Tank recovery Vehicles ৪৪ has been confirmed টি ট্যাংক এবং ৪ টি রিকোভারি ভেহিকল) কিনছে তা কনফার্ম।
> 
> যদিও এখনো অফিশিয়াল কনফার্মেশন আসে নি।অফিশিয়ালি ডিক্লেয়ার বা কোন authentic link পেলে শেয়ার করা হবে।



well with the T90 MS it will become deadly force of tanks

*CV90120-T tank*
The CV90120-T is a light tank which has a Hägglunds turret mounted on the latest CV90 chassis. RUAG Land Systems of Switzerland has developed the fully stabilised 120mm high-pressure smoothbore CTG 120/L50 gun, which has a rate of fire of up to 14 rounds a minute.

Saab Systems of Sweden has developed the fire control system, UTAAS and the panoramic low-signature commander's sight, which gives the tank hunter / killer capabilities.

The tank's battlefield management system is based on fully integrated, scalable and open electronic architecture and a video network with displays at each crew station.

The tank's defensive aids suite (DAS) includes laser, radar and missile approach warners, as well as an MSA (multispectral aerosols) active countermeasure system with top attack radar that can identify smart indirect munitions.

Survivability is further enhanced by the stealth turret design and radar absorbing track skirts.


http://www.army-technology.com/projects/cv90/



not bad a smart choice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglarBagh

bdslph said:


> *Combat Vehicle CV90-120 Tank*
> 
> 
> 
> well with the T90 MS it will become deadly force of tanks
> 
> *CV90120-T tank*
> The CV90120-T is a light tank which has a Hägglunds turret mounted on the latest CV90 chassis. RUAG Land Systems of Switzerland has developed the fully stabilised 120mm high-pressure smoothbore CTG 120/L50 gun, which has a rate of fire of up to 14 rounds a minute.
> 
> Saab Systems of Sweden has developed the fire control system, UTAAS and the panoramic low-signature commander's sight, which gives the tank hunter / killer capabilities.
> 
> The tank's battlefield management system is based on fully integrated, scalable and open electronic architecture and a video network with displays at each crew station.
> 
> The tank's defensive aids suite (DAS) includes laser, radar and missile approach warners, as well as an MSA (multispectral aerosols) active countermeasure system with top attack radar that can identify smart indirect munitions.
> 
> Survivability is further enhanced by the stealth turret design and radar absorbing track skirts.
> 
> 
> http://www.army-technology.com/projects/cv90/
> 
> 
> 
> not bad a smart choice



smart choice indeed! at 28-30 tons combat weight it is ideal for our less strong land areas where heavier tanks in the range of 40-50 tons can't operate.
i'm curious about something though. will it be capable of airborne and amphibious landing like the Russian Sprut-SD, which are 10 tons lighter in combat weight (18-20 tons)?!!
and, do you happen to know the unit price of these? since it's BAE system development, should be expensive!!!


----------



## bdslph

BanglarBagh said:


> smart choice indeed! at 28-30 tons combat weight it is ideal for our less strong land areas where heavier tanks in the range of 40-50 tons can't operate.
> i'm curious about something though. will it be capable of airborne and amphibious landing like the Russian Sprut-SD, which are 10 tons lighter in combat weight (18-20 tons)?!!
> and, do you happen to know the unit price of these? since it's BAE system development, should be expensive!!!



not sure if it can be airborne but i still think that was in mind when they were making the tank 
could be the Y20 type transport can air life them 

ITS FROM EUROPE ITS EXPENSIVE OFF COURSE UNLESS WE WILL MAKE THE OLDER VERSION UPGRADE IT AND MAKE THE PRICE LESS


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB *




♦ BA's New Sniper Rifle বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর নতুন স্নাইপার



♦

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী গত পরশু দিন (১৩ অগাস্ট ২০১৭) চেক প্রজাতন্ত্র থেকে নতুন স্নাইপার রাইফেলের চালান পেয়েছে। চেক প্রজাতন্ত্রের নির্মিত Falcon 12.7mm bolt action sniper কিনেছে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী। এর সর্বোচ্চ রেঞ্জ ১৬০০ মিটার।

এছাড়া বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনীর "৪১ স্কোয়াড্রন" এর জন্যেও Falcon sniper কেনা হতে পারে।

special thanks to Himel Rahman ভাই





The Falcon is a Czech 12.7 mm caliber bolt-action sniper rifle developed by Zbrojovka Vsetín Inc. (ZVI). The rifle is intended for ground troops and special forces for operations against distant targets up to 1,600 meters (1,700 yd), such as armored vehicles (AFV) or technical equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladesh Army ORDERED HUGE Number of Armored COMBAT Vehicles from Turkey*
Defense Update Bangladesh
Published on Aug 15, 2017

A Turkish defense contractor Delta Defence has been awarded Bangladesh Army’s armored vehicles contract. According to a latest news Directorate General Defense Purchase (DGDP) published a contract that revealed that 680 Light Armored Vehicles (LAV) will be procured for the Bangladesh Army. Among those armored vehicles 600 are Tur-K2 and 80 are Tur-K3, which are based on the Ukrainian Practika designed Kozak-2M 4x4 and Otaman 8x8 armored vehicles respectively. Bangladesh Army (BA) enhancing troop mobility capabilities to a new level by purchasing various types (air, land and riverine) tactical military transport platforms. BA already operating a large number of Russian & Ukrainian built BTR-80, BTR-82s along with some other APCs. This new APC acquisition is a largest one in BA history which worth $1 billion. Delta Defence is subjected to delivery first 100 vehicles in 2018, 150 in 2019 and fulfill the whole total 680 within 2021. Within next nine months from the contract signing date Delta Company shall delivery those 80 Otaman 8x8 armored vehicles to the Bangladesh Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army Para-commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Army Para-commandos
> View attachment 419016


KRISS sub machine gun would be better! No?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

OrdinaryGenius said:


> KRISS sub machine gun would be better! No?


lots of gears are also going to adopted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
Special Forces of Bangladesh.*

এদের দেখে যদি আমেরিকান স্পেশাল ফোর্স বা রাশিয়ান স্পেতনাজ মনে করেন তাহলে তা ভুল.........

*Members of Bangladesh Army's 1 Para Commando Battalion এরা বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর ১-প্যারাকমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়নের সদস্য। 
কারা যেন বলেছিলো আমাদের কমান্ডোদের গেট আপ অত উন্নত না,তাদের জন্য উপযুক্ত জবাব।*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nabil365

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Army Para-commandos
> View attachment 419016


Those are a tough lot.
Their equipment may be around 15kg or even exceeding if they carry their bags.
I can carry upto 10kg of backpack but 15kg is hell during a march plus the SAR 21 rifle which itself has a mass of more than 3kg.
#salute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nabil365 said:


> Those are a tough lot.
> Their equipment may be around 15kg or even exceeding if they carry their bags.
> I can carry upto 10kg of backpack but 15kg is hell during a march plus the SAR 21 rifle which itself has a mass of more than 3kg.
> #salute


Make it 50kg. 15kg is normal infantry gears... paracommandos exeed that.
Wow the gears are all or nearly all upgraded. Can any post post the whole news bulletin video?


----------



## Nabil365

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Make it 50kg. 15kg is normal infantry gears... paracommandos exeed that.
> Wow the gears are all or nearly all upgraded. Can any post post the whole news bulletin video?


Yes that is if one is going to cover long distances.
In long marches 1kg feels like a tonne sadly.





And equipment that we have to carry

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nabil365 said:


> Yes that is if one is going to cover long distances.
> In long marches 1kg feels like a tonne sadly.
> View attachment 419087
> 
> And equipment that we have to carry
> View attachment 419089


Not surprised with the 95% fail rate.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Nabil365 said:


> Yes that is if one is going to cover long distances.
> In long marches 1kg feels like a tonne sadly.
> View attachment 419087
> 
> And equipment that we have to carry
> View attachment 419089



Cool. Just a very hypothetical scenario as you said you have been in Singaporean Army:- Do you think in an event of an invasion, Singapore can hold off regional powers like Indonesia or say Malaysia.. in a 1 on 1 scenario?


----------



## monitor

*Bangladesh Army looks to buy 680 Ukraine-made multipurpose armored vehicles*




Read news from Defence Blog at Flipboard.com | Subscribe to the newsletter from Defence Blog
By Dylan Malyasov -
Aug 7, 2017
2755
The Directorate General of Defence Purchase (DGDP) is awarding a lucrative contract to Turkish firm Delta Defence for supplying as many as 680 Light Armoured Vehicles (LAV) in view of standardizing the Ukraine-made armoured vehicles. That was reported by bdmilitary.com.

The Turkish company supplies modified Ukrainian armoured vehicles built as per tender specifications of the Bangladesh Army.

According to the source, the Bangladesh Army looks to buy 600 Tur-K2 and 80 Tur-K3 multipurpose armored vehicles. They will be delivered in phases with first 100 due for delivery in 2018, another 150 in 2019 and all remaining units by 2022.

The Tur-K2 is a Ukrainian Kozak-2m 4×4 armoured vehicle that based on 4×4 truck Iveco Eurocargo. The Tur-K3 is a Ukrainian Otaman 6×6 wheeled personnel carriers.

The Ukrainian company refused to confirm this information.

Some sources said that the Ukrainian company «PRACTIKA» together with Turkish company «Delta Defence» are at the negotiation stage and the contract is not signed.






*RELATED NEWS :*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

bd_4_ever said:


> Cool. Just a very hypothetical scenario as you said you have been in Singaporean Army:- Do you think in an event of an invasion, Singapore can hold off regional powers like Indonesia or say Malaysia.. in a 1 on 1 scenario?


Singaporean boys are trained for the worse and to be patriot.NS also creates a sense of belonging in this country.
We are prepared for something like Konfrontasi or even an invasion from neighbouring countries.You never know when your friends turn on you.
You must be joking on taking Malaysia or Indonesia 1v1.
We can have 2 on 1
Some advance weapons of SAF

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nabil365 said:


> Singaporean boys are trained for the worse and to be patriot.NS also creates a sense of belonging in this country.
> We are prepared for something like Konfrontasi or even an invasion from neighbouring countries.You never know when your friends turn on you.
> You must be joking on taking Malaysia or Indonesia 1v1.
> We can have 2 on 1
> Some advance weapons of SAF
> View attachment 419233
> View attachment 419234
> 
> View attachment 419237
> View attachment 419235
> 
> View attachment 419236


Singapore can stand its grounds. But any longtime situation is not feasible by any modern day military.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Nabil365 said:


> Singaporean boys are trained for the worse and to be patriot.NS also creates a sense of belonging in this country.
> We are prepared for something like Konfrontasi or even an invasion from neighbouring countries.You never know when your friends turn on you.
> You must be joking on taking Malaysia or Indonesia 1v1.
> We can have 2 on 1
> Some advance weapons of SAF
> View attachment 419233
> View attachment 419234
> 
> View attachment 419237
> View attachment 419235
> 
> View attachment 419236



Great, thanks for the infos.

I am also curious about your general doctrine in case of war. Let me give you an example. For instance, if you look at Taiwan, they face one of the largest military in their region, ie. China. I have taken a look at their military doctrine out of interest and came to learn that they had previously focused a lot on their army and anti-aircraft capabilities. However, few years back they changed it and moved on to a more proactive doctrine in the aspect of 'sea-denial'. So they had decided to bulk up their airforce and keep the fighting/aggression over the sea. So the idea is to not let enemy come near the land because a tiny landmass would be quite difficult to defend. Since then, they have up to date spent a lot of their budget on the navy and airforce. As an outsider, I must say its a very thought-out and ambitious plan.

So going back to my question, does Singapore have any such military tactic/doctrine that they focus on or would like to in case of war?


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB 
Special Forces of Bangladesh.*

*



♦ Snipers Side Arms/Secondary Weapon's স্নাইপারদের সাইড আর্ম বা সেকেন্ডারি ওয়েপন



♦

আমরা সবাই স্নাইপারদের গুপ্তঘাতক হিসেবেই বেশি জানি।এদের কাজ যুদ্ধক্ষেত্রে শত্রুপক্ষের বড় টার্গেটকে বিনাশ করা এবং শত্রুপক্ষের মনোবল ভেঙ্গে দেয়া।

তবে স্নাইপাররা শুধু লং রেঞ্জ শুটার না,প্রয়োজনে তারা সম্মুখ যুদ্ধেও অংশ নেয়।এজন্য তারা ব্যবহার করে বিভিন্ন Compact রাইফেল,স্মল আর্মস।একজন স্নাইপার শুধু নিজের সাথে স্নাইপার বা এন্টি মেটারিয়াল অস্ত্র বহন করে না। স্নাইপার দের দূর থেকে নিশানা লাগানোর কাজ হলেও অনেক সময় অবস্থান প্রকাশ হয়ে গেলে তাদের নিজেদের সুরক্ষার জন্য সম্মুখ যুদ্ধেও অংশ নিতে হয়। আর সেই জন্যই সব স্নাইপার দের সাথে প্রাইমারি অস্ত্র হিসাবে একটি স্নাইপার থাকলেওও সেকেন্ডারি অস্ত্র হিসাবে এসএমজি, অথবা হ্যান্ডগান এর মত অস্ত্র বহন করতে হয়। এর চেয়ে ভারি অস্ত্র বহন করা তাদের পক্ষে সমভব হয় না কারন একটি স্নাইপার রাইফেল আর তার সাথে থাকা বিভিন্ন গিয়ার এর ওজন অনেক বেশি থাকে তাই তার উপরে আবার আরো একটি ভারি কারবাইন বা এসল্ট রাইফেল বহন করা কষ্টকর এবং ঝুঁকিপূর্ণ। আর তার জন্য স্নাইপারেরা হাল্কা অস্ত্র বহন করে।

বাংলাদেশের "ব্ল্যাক ঈগল স্নাইপার ইউনিট" সদস্যদের সাইড আর্ম বা সেকেন্ডারি ওয়েপন হিসেবে আছে ইন্দোনেশিয়ার নির্মিত Pindad SS2-V5 Compact Rifle, SIG SG 552 Assult Rifle,Type-92 semi-automatic pistol ইত্যাদি।

(ছবিতে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর BA's Black Eagle Sniper Unit "ব্ল্যাক ঈগল স্নাইপার ইউনিট" এর একজন সদস্য।সাইড আর্মের ছবি কমেন্টে দেয়া হলো)*




*Black Eagle member with Pindad SS2-V5*




*SIG SG 552 Assult Rifle*


----------



## Nabil365

bd_4_ever said:


> Great, thanks for the infos.
> 
> I am also curious about your general doctrine in case of war. Let me give you an example. For instance, if you look at Taiwan, they face one of the largest military in their region, ie. China. I have taken a look at their military doctrine out of interest and came to learn that they had previously focused a lot on their army and anti-aircraft capabilities. However, few years back they changed it and moved on to a more proactive doctrine in the aspect of 'sea-denial'. So they had decided to bulk up their airforce and keep the fighting/aggression over the sea. So the idea is to not let enemy come near the land because a tiny landmass would be quite difficult to defend. Since then, they have up to date spent a lot of their budget on the navy and airforce. As an outsider, I must say its a very thought-out and ambitious plan.
> 
> So going back to my question, does Singapore have any such military tactic/doctrine that they focus on or would like to in case of war?


We place emphasise on defending rather than attacking.
Surveillance also plays a fundamental role.We are taught to handle drones.But more advance troops are taught to observe enemy movements.
A lot of work is actually done on gathering data.




I myself have gone to Taiwan for my NS.Trained side by side with the taiwanese.
Enjoyed meeting them.
Bunch of tough lads.
Anyways:why BD army does not have light strike vehicles?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

Nabil365 said:


> We place emphasise on defending rather than attacking.
> Surveillance also plays a fundamental role.We are taught to handle drones.But more advance troops are taught to observe enemy movements.
> A lot of work is actually done on gathering data.
> View attachment 419285
> 
> I myself have gone to Taiwan for my NS.Trained side by side with the taiwanese.
> Enjoyed meeting them.
> Bunch of tough lads.
> Anyways:why BD army does not have light strike vehicles?



Thanks. Its interesting that focus goes in to data.. so I assume that technically intel, communications, signals play a vital role in the defense of the country.

Good question. I think a move in that direction is taken through the the Turkish deal. It should give us a lot of mobility and carry out light attacks.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB *
বর্ডার গার্ড বাংলাদেশ (বিজিবি) নদীপথে সীমান্ত টহল এবং নিরাপত্তা নিশ্চিত করার জন্য প্রায় ১০০ টির মত BGB to purchase 100x Metal Shark Speed Boat কেনার পরিকল্পনা নিয়েছে।

এছাড়া প্রত্যেক বিজিবি সদস্যদের নিরাপত্তার জন্য বিপুল সংখ্যক tender floated for procurement of numerious Light Weight Bullet Proof Vest কেনার দরপত্র আহ্বান করেছে।


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB *
> বর্ডার গার্ড বাংলাদেশ (বিজিবি) নদীপথে সীমান্ত টহল এবং নিরাপত্তা নিশ্চিত করার জন্য প্রায় ১০০ টির মত BGB to purchase 100x Metal Shark Speed Boat কেনার পরিকল্পনা নিয়েছে।
> 
> এছাড়া প্রত্যেক বিজিবি সদস্যদের নিরাপত্তার জন্য বিপুল সংখ্যক tender floated for procurement of numerious Light Weight Bullet Proof Vest কেনার দরপত্র আহ্বান করেছে।


Last time Myanmar BGP kidnapped one BGB soldier from naff river when BGB patrolling by trawler, i think they were only few soldier other wise they can't easily took him. if now BGB procure this speed boats then at least 15-20 soldier need to be in one patrolling team.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
Made in Bangladesh Machine Tools Factory " Arumina Bolayan" Troops transport truck
বাংলাদেশ মেশিন টুলস ফ্যাক্টরি (BMTF) এ নির্মিত "অরুনিমা বলিয়ান" ট্রুপস ট্রান্সপোর্ট ট্রাক।

এগুলো জাপানি Licensed version of Japanese ISUZU trucksট্রাকের লাইসেন্স ভার্সন।বাংলাদেশ মেশিন টুলস ফ্যাক্টরি জাপান থেকে প্রযুক্তি কিনে দেশেই নির্মান করে।এই ট্রাক ৪০-৫০ জন সসস্ত্র সেনা, অস্ত্র,গোলাবারুদ বহন করতে সক্ষম।

বাংলাদেশ এসব ট্রাক বিদেশে রপ্তানীও করছে।বাংলাদেশ ছাড়াও মালদ্বীপ এবং কিছু আফ্রিকান দেশ এই ট্রাক ব্যবহার করে থাকে।

বাংলাদেশ মেশিন টুলস ফ্যাক্টরি খুব শীঘ্রই সেনাবাহিনীর ব্যবহৃত এপিসিগুলোর রক্ষনাবেক্ষন ও মেরামত করার জন্য নতুন ইউনিট খুলছে। এছাড়া কিছুদিন পরে within a short time a new unit will be raised for repair and maintenance of APC's.
Light Armored Vehicle (LAV) will be constructed locallyদেশেই নির্মান করা হবে।এছাড়া চীন থেকে negotiations are ongoing for procurement of technology for manufacturing Chinese Humvee EQ-2050 by BMTF হামভি গাড়ির প্রযুক্তি কেনার জন্য কথাবার্তা চালাচ্ছে BMTF*


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*

*বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী বেশ কয়েকমাস আগেই দুরপাল্লার এন্টিট্যাংক মিসাইল বা Bangladesh Army since the last few months were intending to procure Long Range ATGM কেনার খবর প্রকাশ করেছিলো।

আর এই লং রেঞ্জ this long range ATGM এর জন্য সবচেয়ে উপযুক্ত এবং সবচেয়ে বেশি সম্ভাবনাময় মিসাইল হলো রাশিয়ান most likely is the Kornet-EM ATGM.

অনেকে বলেন বাংলাদেশ আগে থেকেই Kornet-E ব্যবহার করে।আসলে এটা সত্য নয়।বাংলাদেশ রাশিয়া থেকে প্রায় ২৫০০ টি BA earlier received 2500 x Metis-M ATGM along with 250 Launchers from Russiaএবং ২৫০ টি লঞ্চার কিনেছে। Kornet-E এর বিষয়টা তখন গুজব ছিলো।তবে বর্তমানে সেনাবাহিনী Kornet-E এর চেয়ে দুরপাল্লার longer range Kornet-EM কিনছে তা প্রায় নিশ্চিত করেই বলা যায়।
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*BD-08 Assault Rifle to be Replaced
বাংলাদেশ অর্ডিন্যান্স ফেক্টরী (BOF) এ নির্মিত BD-08 has shown a few flaws এসাল্ট রাইফেলে বিভিন্ন সমস্যা রয়েছে। যার মধ্যে উল্লেখযোগ্য কিছু সমস্যা হলো পুরাতন সোভিয়েত আমলের use of 7.62 X 39mm বুলেট ব্যবহার,বাজে একুরেসি, অত্যন্ত ঝাঁকুনি, নোনা আবহাওয়ায় বাজে পারফর্মেন্স, যুগোপযোগী আয়রন সাইট না থাকা,খুব তাড়াতাড়ি গরম হয়ে যাওয়া,রেইল সিস্টেম না থাকায় বিভিন্ন এক্সেসরিজ লাগানো যায় না ইত্যাদি.....

তবে আশার কথা হলো BOF খুব শীঘ্রই BD-08 এর একটি New Version of completely different BD-08 নতুন ভার্সন বের করতে যাচ্ছে যা পুরোনো ভার্সন থেকে সম্পুর্ন আলাদা হতে যাচ্ছে।

এর ডিজাইনও সম্ভবত পরিবর্তন করা হচ্ছে।Design to be also changed সব জানা না গেলেও হালকা পাতলা যেসব জিনিস শোনা গেছে তা হলো এই ভার্সনে পুরাতন 7.62X39mm এর বদলে this new series will use 7.62 X 51mm NATO কার্টিজ ব্যবহার করা হবে ফলে এর রেঞ্জ বৃদ্ধি পেয়ে ৬০০-৭০০ মিটার হবে,থাকবে রেইল সিস্টেম, যুগোপযোগী আয়রন সাইট, ঝাঁকুনি কমানোর জন্য মাজল ব্রেকার।আর এর ওজনও সম্ভবত বর্তমান ভার্সন থেকে কম হবে।

এটি দিয়ে পুরাতন BD-08 রিপ্লেস করা হবে। BD-08 will be replaced very shortly.

আশা করা যায় খুব শীঘ্রই জনসম্মুখে আসবে এই ভার্সন*

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
Bangladesh Army Aviation.*
Paratroopers of Bangladesh Army jumping from Cessna-208 Grand Caravan of Bangladesh Army Aviation....
*Soon CASA CN-295W will play this role*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Banglar Bir said:


> *BD-08 Assault Rifle to be Replaced
> বাংলাদেশ অর্ডিন্যান্স ফেক্টরী (BOF) এ নির্মিত BD-08 has shown a few flaws এসাল্ট রাইফেলে বিভিন্ন সমস্যা রয়েছে। যার মধ্যে উল্লেখযোগ্য কিছু সমস্যা হলো পুরাতন সোভিয়েত আমলের use of 7.62 X 39mm বুলেট ব্যবহার,বাজে একুরেসি, অত্যন্ত ঝাঁকুনি, নোনা আবহাওয়ায় বাজে পারফর্মেন্স, যুগোপযোগী আয়রন সাইট না থাকা,খুব তাড়াতাড়ি গরম হয়ে যাওয়া,রেইল সিস্টেম না থাকায় বিভিন্ন এক্সেসরিজ লাগানো যায় না ইত্যাদি.....
> 
> তবে আশার কথা হলো BOF খুব শীঘ্রই BD-08 এর একটি New Version of completely different BD-08 নতুন ভার্সন বের করতে যাচ্ছে যা পুরোনো ভার্সন থেকে সম্পুর্ন আলাদা হতে যাচ্ছে।
> 
> এর ডিজাইনও সম্ভবত পরিবর্তন করা হচ্ছে।Design to be also changed সব জানা না গেলেও হালকা পাতলা যেসব জিনিস শোনা গেছে তা হলো এই ভার্সনে পুরাতন 7.62X39mm এর বদলে this new series will use 7.62 X 51mm NATO কার্টিজ ব্যবহার করা হবে ফলে এর রেঞ্জ বৃদ্ধি পেয়ে ৬০০-৭০০ মিটার হবে,থাকবে রেইল সিস্টেম, যুগোপযোগী আয়রন সাইট, ঝাঁকুনি কমানোর জন্য মাজল ব্রেকার।আর এর ওজনও সম্ভবত বর্তমান ভার্সন থেকে কম হবে।
> 
> এটি দিয়ে পুরাতন BD-08 রিপ্লেস করা হবে। BD-08 will be replaced very shortly.
> 
> আশা করা যায় খুব শীঘ্রই জনসম্মুখে আসবে এই ভার্সন*
> 
> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> Bangladesh Army Aviation.*
> Paratroopers of Bangladesh Army jumping from Cessna-208 Grand Caravan of Bangladesh Army Aviation....
> *Soon CASA CN-295W will play this role*



which or what rifle will replace them 
what are the flaws of the BD08


----------



## Banglar Bir

* সোভিয়েত আমলের uses old Soviet 7.62 X 39 mm bullet বুলেট ব্যবহার,bad accuracy বাজে একুরেসি, heavy jerks অত্যন্ত ঝাঁকুনি, poor performance in sea (salty) waters নোনা আবহাওয়ায় বাজে পারফর্মেন্স, যুগোপযোগী আয়রন সাইট outdated Iron sights না থাকা, gets hot quickly খুব তাড়াতাড়ি গরম হয়ে যাওয়া,no rail system due to which additional attachments can't be used ,etc রেইল সিস্টেম না থাকায় বিভিন্ন এক্সেসরিজ লাগানো যায় না ইত্যাদি.....*



bdslph said:


> which or what rifle will replace them
> what are the flaws of the BD08


----------



## bdslph

Banglar Bir said:


> * সোভিয়েত আমলের uses old Soviet 7.62 X 39 mm bullet বুলেট ব্যবহার,bad accuracy বাজে একুরেসি, heavy jerks অত্যন্ত ঝাঁকুনি, poor performance in sea (salty) waters নোনা আবহাওয়ায় বাজে পারফর্মেন্স, যুগোপযোগী আয়রন সাইট outdated Iron sights না থাকা, gets hot quickly খুব তাড়াতাড়ি গরম হয়ে যাওয়া,no rail system due to which additional attachments can't be used ,etc রেইল সিস্টেম না থাকায় বিভিন্ন এক্সেসরিজ লাগানো যায় না ইত্যাদি.....*



wow this are major problem then why it got permission to get produced this would have been failed in basic testing 

wish we get the well model of AK or HK or Western proven rifle this time and produce in TOT


----------



## Banglar Bir

bdslph said:


> Improved version of AK series and produced locally in BOF with TOT


That's exactly what was mentioned in the post.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Banglar Bir said:


> *BD-08 Assault Rifle to be Replaced
> বাংলাদেশ অর্ডিন্যান্স ফেক্টরী (BOF) এ নির্মিত BD-08 has shown a few flaws এসাল্ট রাইফেলে বিভিন্ন সমস্যা রয়েছে। যার মধ্যে উল্লেখযোগ্য কিছু সমস্যা হলো পুরাতন সোভিয়েত আমলের use of 7.62 X 39mm বুলেট ব্যবহার,বাজে একুরেসি, অত্যন্ত ঝাঁকুনি, নোনা আবহাওয়ায় বাজে পারফর্মেন্স, যুগোপযোগী আয়রন সাইট না থাকা,খুব তাড়াতাড়ি গরম হয়ে যাওয়া,রেইল সিস্টেম না থাকায় বিভিন্ন এক্সেসরিজ লাগানো যায় না ইত্যাদি.....
> 
> তবে আশার কথা হলো BOF খুব শীঘ্রই BD-08 এর একটি New Version of completely different BD-08 নতুন ভার্সন বের করতে যাচ্ছে যা পুরোনো ভার্সন থেকে সম্পুর্ন আলাদা হতে যাচ্ছে।
> 
> এর ডিজাইনও সম্ভবত পরিবর্তন করা হচ্ছে।Design to be also changed সব জানা না গেলেও হালকা পাতলা যেসব জিনিস শোনা গেছে তা হলো এই ভার্সনে পুরাতন 7.62X39mm এর বদলে this new series will use 7.62 X 51mm NATO কার্টিজ ব্যবহার করা হবে ফলে এর রেঞ্জ বৃদ্ধি পেয়ে ৬০০-৭০০ মিটার হবে,থাকবে রেইল সিস্টেম, যুগোপযোগী আয়রন সাইট, ঝাঁকুনি কমানোর জন্য মাজল ব্রেকার।আর এর ওজনও সম্ভবত বর্তমান ভার্সন থেকে কম হবে।
> 
> এটি দিয়ে পুরাতন BD-08 রিপ্লেস করা হবে। BD-08 will be replaced very shortly.
> 
> আশা করা যায় খুব শীঘ্রই জনসম্মুখে আসবে এই ভার্সন*
> 
> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> Bangladesh Army Aviation.*
> Paratroopers of Bangladesh Army jumping from Cessna-208 Grand Caravan of Bangladesh Army Aviation....
> *Soon CASA CN-295W will play this role*


Heating problem is more due to materials used than rifle design, by modern standards these are not much but the accuracy is not trash. 
If anything I would really be impressed if they're replaced with fn2000, the only thing after ak-47 that have revolutionised assault rifles.


----------



## bdslph

Banglar Bir said:


> That's exactly what was mentioned in the post.



i love AKs new model ak 12 ak 15 ak100s series  

why i say is that it is cheaper to produce and uses same ak47 mechanism so its not going to jam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

I will support for CZ Bren 2 based custom rifle.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Eurocopter Dauphin of Bangladesh Army Aviation*



*Bangladesh Army FUTURE SOLDIER Program



Defense Update Bangladesh





Published on Aug 21, 2017
As the 21st century goes on with all its technological advancement, military equipment’s also getting changed with the prospects of newer one. Bangladesh Army, as other ones, also moving forward with the “Future Soldier” concept to modernize its infantrymen across divisions. 

Future Infantrymen Program is nothing but needs huge research and hence demands large budget. Bangladesh hasn’t big military budget, and trying to cope up with already commercially available high-tech equipment that can be part of the program. 

These includes high-tech, high performance and robust communication instrument, enhanced weapons like assault rifles, pistols, LMGs, SMGs etc., advanced technology uniforms and some other gears.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*CASA CN-295W of Bangladesh Army Aviation... Scheduled to be delivered in September 2017*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*

Bramor P4 C4EYE হলো স্লোভেনিয়ার নির্মিত একটি শর্ট রেঞ্জ Slovenian made UAV.

এটির ওজন ৫/৬ কেজি।এটি মুলত নজরদারির কাজে ব্যবহৃত একটি ড্রোন।এটি ভুমি থেকে ১৩,০০০ ফুট উপরে উঠে নজরদারী করতে পারে এবং এর সর্বোচ্চ রেঞ্জ ৩০ কিমি।

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী এরকম BA operates 36 X of these UAV's৩৬ টি UAV ব্যবহার করে।

This year BAF will purchase 3 X UAV, these can both undertake Surveillance and Attack ropes বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনী এই বছরে চীন থেকে ৩ টি UAV কিনছে যা একইসাথে নজরদারী ও আক্রমন করতে সক্ষম।





*BAC is developing in UAV sector... BAC will unvaill their new UAV in 2018*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Mi-171sh of Bangladesh Army*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Increasing FIREPOWER: Bangladesh Army to Buy 105mm Self Propelled Howitzer*



Defense Update Bangladesh




*Published on Aug 22, 2017
According to Directorate General Defense Purchase (DGDP) Bangladesh Army going to buy a large number of 105mm self-propelled howitzer cannon from any country who are manufacturing advanced high-tech SPH. Those SPH guns must be capable of firing any NATO standard rounds and should be equipped with ballistic protected crew cabin. DGDP is the purchasing authority of the Bangladesh Armed Forces.

Bangladesh Army will evaluate tracked, wheeled and truck-mounted systems to standardize the gun on country’s terrain and weather condition. How many SPH cannons will be procured it is not still clear, though the number would be large. 

Under the “Forces Goal – 2030” Bangladesh Army emphasizes on mobility and fire power. Field artillery is the main firing potential of any army. Hence BA wants to build a handsome regiments of modern advanced self-propelled howitzer guns of various caliber.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Sniper training of Bangladesh Army "Black Eagle"*



*Ansar Striking Force (ASF)
Special Unit of Bangladesh Ansar



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
Bangladesh Police purchases 10 + X IAG Rhino Crowd Control Vehicle*





*Crisis Response Team (CRT) of Airport Armed Police*
এরা মুলত বিমানবন্দরে জরুরি প্রয়োজন এবং প্রতিকুল পরিস্থিতি মোকাবেলা করার জন্য তৈরি। এদের প্রশিক্ষন trained by SWAT টিমের সাথে হয় এবং তাদের অস্ত্র, গ্যাজেট সবই SWAT standard স্ট্যান্ডার্ড।

তাদের প্রাইমারি ওয়েপন primary weapons are M-4A1 charbe/Taurus SMT-9 SMG, সাইড আর্ম হিসেবে side arms Glock-17/19 পিস্তল।

Sophisticated bulletproof vests and ballistic helmetsআছে অত্যাধুনিক বুলেটপ্রুফ ভেস্ট এবং ব্যালিস্টিক হেলমেট।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

__ https://www.facebook.com/




*বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর কঙ্গোতে ইউএন মিশন নিয়ে একটি ছোট প্রতিবেদন। বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীই গৃহযুদ্ধ কবলিত দেশটিতে ভরসার প্রতীক । 
বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী আমাদের গর্ব*

*South Korean 106 mm RR's back in the early 1980, good old days, were used by 29 Div Support Battalion of 9 Division in Savar.*


----------



## Michael Corleone

Banglar Bir said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর কঙ্গোতে ইউএন মিশন নিয়ে একটি ছোট প্রতিবেদন। বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীই গৃহযুদ্ধ কবলিত দেশটিতে ভরসার প্রতীক ।
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী আমাদের গর্ব*
> 
> *South Korean 106 mm RR's back in the early 1980, good old days, were used by 29 Div Support Battalion of 9 Division in Savar.*
> View attachment 420937


I want that jeep in my life. <3 :3


----------



## bdslph

Banglar Bir said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর কঙ্গোতে ইউএন মিশন নিয়ে একটি ছোট প্রতিবেদন। বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীই গৃহযুদ্ধ কবলিত দেশটিতে ভরসার প্রতীক ।
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী আমাদের গর্ব*
> 
> *South Korean 106 mm RR's back in the early 1980, good old days, were used by 29 Div Support Battalion of 9 Division in Savar.*
> View attachment 420937





Mohammed Khaled said:


> I want that jeep in my life. <3 :3



if your a 80s and early 90s kid we use to play with that jeep as a toy its all chrildren favorite to play with a jeep and jeeps action figure like that  miss those old awesome days

sorry for off topic

but i like that pic its so classic  do we still use like that nowadays


----------



## Banglar Bir

WW-2 Jeeps received as gifts under USAID to Pakistan, subsequently captured by us, were far better than this South Korean built under licence, and purchased by BA.
Vivid memories are embedded in human hard drive when I drove the sturdy 4 X 4 Jeep right through marshy land , and shallow ponds.
Guess, after over 3 decades, these won't be found even in CMTD yards,a few can still be seen in CTG,used as private human haulers, very effective in the steep Hills.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Chittagong Metropolitan Police SWAT team.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

bdslph said:


> if your a 80s and early 90s kid we use to play with that jeep as a toy its all chrildren favorite to play with a jeep and jeeps action figure like that  miss those old awesome days
> 
> sorry for off topic
> 
> but i like that pic its so classic  do we still use like that nowadays


Yep those tiny toy soldiers with jeep. 
Anyways ww2 level jeep were the best... subsequent generations sucks to this day. Meanwhile Japanese replicas from those era have turned heads till today to what we know as the land cruiser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

*The sovereignty of the country will be protected in exchange for anything '*

BGB Director General of Bangladesh BGB Battalion General Abul Hossain has said that since the incident in Myanmar, the Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) has been tight-lipped on different points of the border, in order to protect the country's sovereignty in exchange for anything. So that no Myanmar citizens could enter Bangladesh.
In order to safeguard the security of the border, steps have been taken to increase further 15,000 BGB posts across the country.





He said these during a press briefing at Ghumdhum BOP on Sunday at 4pm on the overall situation of the border.

BGB Director General said, "We have liberated this country by fighting the nation of Bangalee nation, heroes, if there is an attack on our territory, or if the Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) crosses the zero point of Myanmar's border guards of police, Will be

In response to one of the journalists, he said that there is no rebel group inside Myanmar. Because there is no place for terrorists or rebels in Bangladesh. If any broker collaborates directly or indirectly on the infiltration of Rohingyas, strict action will be taken against them.

Earlier, he visited different points of the border and witnessed some real picture inside Myanmar.

*More than 15,000 BGB members will be deployed on the border between Bangladesh and Myanmar, said the director general of the agency, Major General Abul Hossain.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Yep those tiny toy soldiers with jeep.
> Anyways ww2 level jeep were the best... subsequent generations sucks to this day. Meanwhile Japanese replicas from those era have turned heads till today to what we know as the land cruiser.



I believe you're talking about this one. Very popular around California beach communities with surfers as they are tough as nails and can pull anything stuck out of the sand with a winch or by tow cable. Both long wheelbase and short were popular. Still being lovingly restored. 









This is the current version and with SMGs mounted on top....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

These are the ones, that I was specifically referring to, mostly the first one, and a few of the rest:

















*Toyota land Cruisers soft top's of both half ton and the type @Bilal9, has posted, were imported later.*


----------



## bdslph

Banglar Bir said:


> WW-2 Jeeps received as gifts under USAID to Pakistan, subsequently captured by us, were far better than this South Korean built under licence, and purchased by BA.
> Vivid memories are embedded in human hard drive when I drove the sturdy 4 X 4 Jeep right through marshy land , and shallow ponds.
> Guess, after over 3 decades, these won't be found even in CMTD yards,a few can still be seen in CTG,used as private human haulers, very effective in the steep Hills.





Mohammed Khaled said:


> Yep those tiny toy soldiers with jeep.
> Anyways ww2 level jeep were the best... subsequent generations sucks to this day. Meanwhile Japanese replicas from those era have turned heads till today to what we know as the land cruiser.





Bilal9 said:


> I believe you're talking about this one. Very popular around California beach communities with surfers as they are tough as nails and can pull anything stuck out of the sand with a winch or by tow cable. Both long wheelbase and short were popular. Still being lovingly restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the current version and with SMGs mounted on top....



still love those old jeep 
but i think mostly the CUBAN military Uses it a lot the old jeeps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladesh Police Specialised Vehicles & Automatic Grenade Launchers*


----------



## Michael Corleone

Wait bd uses maurander armoured trucks in UN? Bought? I don't remember us buying from South Africa before. 


Banglar Bir said:


> *Bangladesh Police Specialised Vehicles & Automatic Grenade Launchers*
> View attachment 421454
> 
> View attachment 421456





Bilal9 said:


> I believe you're talking about this one. Very popular around California beach communities with surfers as they are tough as nails and can pull anything stuck out of the sand with a winch or by tow cable. Both long wheelbase and short were popular. Still being lovingly restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the current version and with SMGs mounted on top....


Yes the fj 60s they're getting expensive now because of ruggedness and retro look, I really wanted to buy a fj cruiser but Toyota discontinued it. Interior is trash but again the performance and retro look is hard t match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Wait bd uses maurander armoured trucks in UN? Bought? .


*Bangladesh Police's Typhoon MRAP*


----------



## Banglar Bir

*ST.Kinetics CPW of DMP SWAT team




Rapid Action Battalion (RAB) member with UZI Sub-machine gun.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*

*



♦Milkor MGL



♦

Bangladesh Army and Air Force's 41 Squardon uses বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী এবং বিমানবাহিনীর "৪১ স্কোয়াড্রন" কতৃক ব্যবহৃত একটি Multiple Grenade Launcher (MGL). এটি South Arfican made দক্ষিন আফ্রিকায় নির্মিত এবং পৃথিবীর অন্যতম আধুনিক গ্রেনেড লঞ্চার।

এতে ব্যবহার করা হয়েছে 40X46mm Grenade's অথবা 40x51mm Grenade's. এটিতে bouble action mode ডাবল একশন মোড আছে যা দিয়ে সেকেন্ডে 3 x rounds per minute and 18-21 rounds respectively ৩ রাউন্ড (র‍্যাপিড মোড) এবং মিনিটে ১৮-২১ রাউন্ড (সাসটেইন মোড) ফায়ার করা যায়।effective range from 375 - 800 metersইফেক্টিভ রেঞ্জ ৩৭৫ মিটার থেকে সর্বোচ্চ ৮০০ মিটার।*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*All tanks of Bangladesh..... Present and Future,, past doesn't exist for tanks*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*



*♦Drone Shield*



♦
*Counter Terrorism System
আপনারা সবাই জেনেছেন আমাদের Special Security Force (SSF) ড্রোনশিল্ড কিনছে।
ড্রোনশিল্ড হলো ড্রোন বা UAV এর বিরুদ্ধে ব্যবহৃত একটি কাউন্টারমেজার সিস্টেম।আসুন দেখে নেয়া যাক এটি কিভাবে কাজ করে-




♦ডিটেকশন ও এনালাইসিস
ড্রোনকে ডিটেক্ট করার জন্য একটি Enterprise Grade Sensor Multi Sensor Detection Capabilities সেন্সর থাকে যাতে থাকে মাল্টিসেন্সর ডিটেকশন ক্যাপাবিলিটি। 
এরপর সেন্সরটি তার ডাটাবেজে থাকা স্যাম্পলের সাথে মিলিয়ে নেয় যে ড্রোনটি কিরকম,তার আকার,শক্তিমত্তা ইত্যাদি।এখানে ক্লাউড বেইসড "এয়ার গ্রিপ" Air Group Network নেটওয়ার্ক ব্যবহার করা হয় যার একুরেসি হাই কোয়ালিফাইড এবং খুবই কম ফলস এলার্ম রেট থাকে।আর এর ডাটাবেজ আপডেট করা থাকে।এনালাইসিস করার পরে নিজস্ব অবস্থান থেকে ড্রোনের দুরত্ব নির্ণয় করে।এরপর কাউন্টারমেজার প্রয়োগ করে ড্রোনকে নিষ্ক্রিয় করা হয়।

এই পদ্ধতিতে uuto 2 km far Drones can be neutralised ২ কিমি দুর থেকে ড্রোনকে অকেজো করে দেয়া যায়।

বাংলাদেশ সম্ভবত অস্ট্রেলিয়া থেকে likely Australian "Drone Shield" will be purchased ক্রয় করবে।

ছবিতে "ড্রোনশিল্ড কাউন্টারমেজার সিস্টেম"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 
> 
> 
> *♦Drone Shield*
> 
> 
> 
> ♦
> *Counter Terrorism System
> আপনারা সবাই জেনেছেন আমাদের Special Security Force (SSF) ড্রোনশিল্ড কিনছে।
> ড্রোনশিল্ড হলো ড্রোন বা UAV এর বিরুদ্ধে ব্যবহৃত একটি কাউন্টারমেজার সিস্টেম।আসুন দেখে নেয়া যাক এটি কিভাবে কাজ করে-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦ডিটেকশন ও এনালাইসিস
> ড্রোনকে ডিটেক্ট করার জন্য একটি Enterprise Grade Sensor Multi Sensor Detection Capabilities সেন্সর থাকে যাতে থাকে মাল্টিসেন্সর ডিটেকশন ক্যাপাবিলিটি।
> এরপর সেন্সরটি তার ডাটাবেজে থাকা স্যাম্পলের সাথে মিলিয়ে নেয় যে ড্রোনটি কিরকম,তার আকার,শক্তিমত্তা ইত্যাদি।এখানে ক্লাউড বেইসড "এয়ার গ্রিপ" Air Group Network নেটওয়ার্ক ব্যবহার করা হয় যার একুরেসি হাই কোয়ালিফাইড এবং খুবই কম ফলস এলার্ম রেট থাকে।আর এর ডাটাবেজ আপডেট করা থাকে।এনালাইসিস করার পরে নিজস্ব অবস্থান থেকে ড্রোনের দুরত্ব নির্ণয় করে।এরপর কাউন্টারমেজার প্রয়োগ করে ড্রোনকে নিষ্ক্রিয় করা হয়।
> 
> এই পদ্ধতিতে uuto 2 km far Drones can be neutralised ২ কিমি দুর থেকে ড্রোনকে অকেজো করে দেয়া যায়।
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সম্ভবত অস্ট্রেলিয়া থেকে likely Australian "Drone Shield" will be purchased ক্রয় করবে।
> 
> ছবিতে "ড্রোনশিল্ড কাউন্টারমেজার সিস্টেম"*




Interesting. Why do we need a drone shield though and against whom?


----------



## Banglar Bir

VVIP including our Hon'ble Prime Minister, specifically.



bd_4_ever said:


> Interesting. Why do we need a drone shield though and against whom?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 
> 
> 
> *♦Drone Shield*
> 
> 
> 
> ♦
> *Counter Terrorism System
> আপনারা সবাই জেনেছেন আমাদের Special Security Force (SSF) ড্রোনশিল্ড কিনছে।
> ড্রোনশিল্ড হলো ড্রোন বা UAV এর বিরুদ্ধে ব্যবহৃত একটি কাউন্টারমেজার সিস্টেম।আসুন দেখে নেয়া যাক এটি কিভাবে কাজ করে-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦ডিটেকশন ও এনালাইসিস
> ড্রোনকে ডিটেক্ট করার জন্য একটি Enterprise Grade Sensor Multi Sensor Detection Capabilities সেন্সর থাকে যাতে থাকে মাল্টিসেন্সর ডিটেকশন ক্যাপাবিলিটি।
> এরপর সেন্সরটি তার ডাটাবেজে থাকা স্যাম্পলের সাথে মিলিয়ে নেয় যে ড্রোনটি কিরকম,তার আকার,শক্তিমত্তা ইত্যাদি।এখানে ক্লাউড বেইসড "এয়ার গ্রিপ" Air Group Network নেটওয়ার্ক ব্যবহার করা হয় যার একুরেসি হাই কোয়ালিফাইড এবং খুবই কম ফলস এলার্ম রেট থাকে।আর এর ডাটাবেজ আপডেট করা থাকে।এনালাইসিস করার পরে নিজস্ব অবস্থান থেকে ড্রোনের দুরত্ব নির্ণয় করে।এরপর কাউন্টারমেজার প্রয়োগ করে ড্রোনকে নিষ্ক্রিয় করা হয়।
> 
> এই পদ্ধতিতে uuto 2 km far Drones can be neutralised ২ কিমি দুর থেকে ড্রোনকে অকেজো করে দেয়া যায়।
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সম্ভবত অস্ট্রেলিয়া থেকে likely Australian "Drone Shield" will be purchased ক্রয় করবে।
> 
> ছবিতে "ড্রোনশিল্ড কাউন্টারমেজার সিস্টেম"*





bd_4_ever said:


> Interesting. Why do we need a drone shield though and against whom?



its for military use better RUSSIA AK maker also make one like this 

we should give it for the military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

bd_4_ever said:


> Interesting. Why do we need a drone shield though and against whom?


*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*



*Sophisticated Security Equipments being purchased by Special Security Force (SSF), for VVIP protection এর জন্য কেনা হচ্ছে অত্যাধুনিক নিরাপত্তা সরঞ্জাম*

রাষ্ট্রপতি, প্রধানমন্ত্রী ও অন্যান্য VVIP দের নিরাপত্তা নিশ্চিত করার জন্য স্পেশাল সিকিউরিটি ফোর্সের জন্য কেনা হচ্ছে অত্যাধুনিক নিরাপত্তা সরঞ্জাম।এসব সরঞ্জামের মধ্যে আছে অত্যাধুনিক জ্যামার *Advanced Vehile Mounted Jammers, Frequency Jammers, Drone Shield, Operational Vehice, Mobile Command Post(*গাড়িসহ),ফ্রিকোয়েন্সি জ্যামার, ড্রোন শিল্ড, অপারেশনাল ভেহিকল, মোবাইল কমান্ড পোস্ট।

এছাড়া পুলিশের জন্য *19 Crores taka alloted to Police for purchase of Biomatric Access Control System and Military Microwawe Body Scanner* ১৯ কোটি টাকা দিয়ে বায়োমেট্রিক এক্সেস কন্ট্রোল সিস্টেম এবং মিলিটারি মাইক্রোওয়েভ বডি স্ক্যানার কেনা হচ্ছে।

এই বছরের বাজেটে স্পেশাল ফোর্সের জন্য *62 Crores 76 lacs taka has been alloted in this years Special budget for SSF ৬২ *কোটি ৭৬ লাখ টাকা বরাদ্দ করা হয়েছে এবং আরো *and 32 Crore additional budget ৩২ কোটি টাকা অতিরিক্ত বরাদ্দ দেয়া হয়েছে।*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bd_4_ever said:


> Interesting. Why do we need a drone shield though and against whom?


Its more suitable to protect airports etc.. where unwanted uavs can cause accidents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*



*Good news before Eid ঈদের আগে খুশির খবর

New additions in BD-08 এ নতুন সংযোজিত এ্যামপয়েন্ট কলিমেটর সাইট।BD-08 স্থান পায় Polish made Aimpoint Red Dot Sight পোল্যান্ডের তৈরি এই এ্যামপয়েন্ট কলিমেটর সাইট।

এর অনেক গুলো সুবিধার মধ্যে একটা বড় সুবিধা হচ্ছে, এতে fixed generation 1.2.3 Night Vision জেনারেশন ১.২.৩ নাইট ভিশন একসাথে ফিক্সড, সাথে আর, two eye open fire method along with red dot এতে রেড ডট থাকায় আরো নিখুঁত ভাবে ফায়ার করা যায়।

নিঃসন্দেহে এই সাইট বিডি-০৮ এর ক্ষমতা বহুগুন বাড়িয়ে দিল।
অতি সিঘ্রই এরকম 14 hundred such sights with BD-08 will be in service ১৪ শো সাইট যুক্ত বিডি-০৮ রাইফেল সার্ভিসে আসছে।
পোস্ট ক্রেডিট-হিমেল ভাই
ছবি- BGD*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*



*বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর Bangladesh Army Training and Doctrine Command (ARTDOC) বাংলাদেশে নির্মিত BD-08 Assult Rifle এর জন্য "Cat's Eye"new sight for BD-08,however his had flaws as such a new design will be tested soon নামে নতুন সাইট নির্মান করেছিলো। কিন্তু বিভিন্ন সীমাবদ্ধতার জন্য বাদ দেয়া হয়েছে।তবে খুব শীঘ্রই নতুন সাইট বানানোর কাজ শুরু করবে ARTDOC

এজন্যই in the mean time Polish sights have been added to the BD-08 এর জন্য পোল্যান্ড থেকে আনা ক্যালিমেটর সাইট ইন্সটল করা হয়েছে।

আর BD-08 এর উন্নত এবং আপগ্রেডেড ভার্সন upgraded version will be termed as BD-08 MK2 তে with অত্যাধুনিক "হলোগ্রাফিক সাইট" Holographic Sights ইন্সটল করার কথা আছে।*



*Holographic sight for BD-08MK2*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 
> 
> 
> *Good news before Eid ঈদের আগে খুশির খবর
> 
> New additions in BD-08 এ নতুন সংযোজিত এ্যামপয়েন্ট কলিমেটর সাইট।BD-08 স্থান পায় Polish made Aimpoint Red Dot Sight পোল্যান্ডের তৈরি এই এ্যামপয়েন্ট কলিমেটর সাইট।
> 
> এর অনেক গুলো সুবিধার মধ্যে একটা বড় সুবিধা হচ্ছে, এতে fixed generation 1.2.3 Night Vision জেনারেশন ১.২.৩ নাইট ভিশন একসাথে ফিক্সড, সাথে আর, two eye open fire method along with red dot এতে রেড ডট থাকায় আরো নিখুঁত ভাবে ফায়ার করা যায়।
> 
> নিঃসন্দেহে এই সাইট বিডি-০৮ এর ক্ষমতা বহুগুন বাড়িয়ে দিল।
> অতি সিঘ্রই এরকম 14 hundred such sights with BD-08 will be in service ১৪ শো সাইট যুক্ত বিডি-০৮ রাইফেল সার্ভিসে আসছে।
> পোস্ট ক্রেডিট-হিমেল ভাই
> ছবি- BGD*


I remember bd-08 had a spec op version which was displayed when the rifles were first, started to produce within the country. Could you verify? Spec op variant had arm for accuracy and optics with night vision sight. I don't know wether they were bought by the paracommando battalion or not produced at all in mass.


----------



## Banglar Bir

Detailed reports on " Spec Ops Team" are classified.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*



*আপনি জানেন কি??

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর দুইটি প্যারা-ইনফেন্ট্রি ব্যাটালিয়ন আছে যারা প্যারাসুটের মাধ্যমে শত্রু এলাকায় আক্রমণ করার জন্য বিশেষভাবে প্রশিক্ষিত। এদের নিয়েই গঠন করা হয়েছে 

"21 Airborne Brigade"
এই দুইটি প্যারা-ইনফেন্ট্রি ব্যাটালিয়ন হলো-
These two Para- Infantry are:



♦16 Para-Infantry Battalion



♦17 Para-Infantry Battalion*

*প্রতি ব্যাটালিয়নে each Battalion strength is 800 troops ৮০০ সেনা সদস্য আছে।বর্তমানে এরা সবাই বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর "স্পেশাল ফোর্সেস কমান্ড" এর আওতাধীন,মানে স্পেশাল প্যারাট্রুপার ফোর্স বা এয়ারবোর্ন ব্রিগেড।*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Myanmar deploys troops along border*
Our Correspondent | Published: 14:45, Sep 09,2017 | Updated: 15:28, Sep 09,2017
At least 124 military personnel of Myanmar moved at zero line of Bangladesh-Myanmar border violating international laws on Saturday noon.

New Age reporter and other journalists saw the army personnel of the neighbouring country moving near Tumbru Konapara of Naikhyangchari in Bandarban.

Around 13,000 persecuted Rohingya refugees who were staying on no man’s land became panicked by the movement of Myanmar troops.

Lieutenant Colonel Manjurul Hassan Khan, commanding officer of Border Guard Bangladesh battalion-34 in Cox’s Bazar, told New Age that it was absolute violation of international law that restricts military movement within five kilometres of international border line.

Around 2,70,000 Rohingyas entered Bangladesh in the past two weeks fleeing violence and persecution in Rakhine state of Myanmar, said UN refugee agency UNHCR on Friday.
http://www.newagebd.net/article/23656/myanmar-deploys-troops-along-border


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

Let BD army sleep in gonobhaban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*



*বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর Bangladesh Army's T-69Mk-2G মেইন ব্যাটল ট্যাংক (MBT)

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী তাদের বহরে থাকা ১৭৪ টি 174X T-59BD (Durjoy MBT) to be upgraded by 2021 কে ২০২১ সালের মধ্যে আপগ্রেড শেষ করার পর চীনের সহায়তায় এই later the T-69Mk-2G will also be upgraded ট্যাংকগুলোকেও আপগ্রেড করবে বলে শোনা যাচ্ছে।

এছাড়া furthermore, 2X Regiments,ie ২ রেজিমেন্ট ট্যাংক হিসেবে ১ রেজিমেন্ট (৪৪ টি) লাইট ট্যাংক 1x Regiment of light tanks 44 X CV-90-120 এবং and 1X regiment of ১ রেজিমেন্ট (৪৪ টি) 44X T-90MS Tagil will be procured কেনা হচ্ছে।*


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> Let BD army sleep in gonobhaban.





Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 
> 
> 
> *বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর Bangladesh Army's T-69Mk-2G মেইন ব্যাটল ট্যাংক (MBT)
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী তাদের বহরে থাকা ১৭৪ টি 174X T-59BD (Durjoy MBT) to be upgraded by 2021 কে ২০২১ সালের মধ্যে আপগ্রেড শেষ করার পর চীনের সহায়তায় এই later the T-69Mk-2G will also be upgraded ট্যাংকগুলোকেও আপগ্রেড করবে বলে শোনা যাচ্ছে।
> 
> এছাড়া furthermore, 2X Regiments,ie ২ রেজিমেন্ট ট্যাংক হিসেবে ১ রেজিমেন্ট (৪৪ টি) লাইট ট্যাংক 1x Regiment of light tanks 44 X CV-90-120 এবং and 1X regiment of ১ রেজিমেন্ট (৪৪ টি) 44X T-90MS Tagil will be procured কেনা হচ্ছে।*


good choice. it would be a waste to buy t-90s at large numbers rn. but further purchase in stages should be planned.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> good choice. it would be a waste to buy t-90s at large numbers rn. but further purchase in stages should be planned.



Then what would be a good choice? Armata?


----------



## Michael Corleone

bd_4_ever said:


> Then what would be a good choice? Armata?


armata won't see export customer until 2025... but that could change if the govt decides to stop t-90 production and start armata mass production... so anywhere between 2020-2025 it would be open to export... by that time, leopard 3 would also have been developed... k-2 would have a modernised or it's completely redesigned successor and china would also have some new tanks upcoming. so current purchase of 44-88 isn't bad at all.


----------



## chatterjee

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*






*♦403 Battle Group, Bangladesh Army*



♦
*আমরা অনেকেই হয়তো বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর "৪০৩ ব্যাটেল গ্রুপ" সম্পর্কে জানিনা।আসুন এটি সম্পর্কে জেনে নেয়া যাক-

"৪০৩ ব্যাটেল গ্রুপ" মুলত '403 Battle Group' is under command of ARTDOC (Army Training and Doctrine Command) এর অধীনস্থ একটি গ্রুপ যারা সেনাবাহিনীতে অন্তর্ভুক্ত সব ধরনের অস্ত্র ও সরঞ্জাম পরীক্ষানিরীক্ষা করে এবং tasked to evaluate and validate all Weapons & Equipments for BA করে থাকে।

এই ব্যাটেল গ্রুপ ২০০৭ সালের ২৫ জুলাই যাত্রা শুরু করে।এই গ্রুপের located at Monhenshahi Cantonment in Mymensingh গ্যারিসন ময়মনসিংহের মোমেনশাহী ক্যান্টনমেন্ট।
এই ব্যাটেল গ্রুপ 5 X units ৫ টি ইউনিট আছে।যার মধ্যে ১ টি ইনফেন্ট্রি ব্যাটালিয়ন, ১ টি সাঁজোয়া স্কোয়াড্রন, ১ টি ফিল্ড আর্টিলারি ব্যাটারি, ১ টি ফিল্ড ইঞ্জিনিয়ার কোম্পানি, ১ টি সতন্ত্র সাপোর্ট ব্রিগেড।

"৪০৩ ব্যাটেল গ্রুপ" এর অধীনস্থ ইউনিটগুলো হলো-



♦ 31 BIR ৩১ বীর (বাংলাদেশ ইনফেন্ট্রি রেজিমেন্ট)



♦১৫ 15 Independent Armoured Squardon সতন্ত্র সাঁজোয়া স্কোয়াড্রন



♦৩৪ 34 Independent Field Regiment Artillery Battery সতন্ত্র ফিল্ড আর্টিলারী ব্যাটারি



♦৪৫ 45 Independent Field Engineers Companyসতন্ত্র ফিল্ড ইঞ্জিনিয়ারিং কোম্পানি



♦৯৯ 99 Independent Support Company সতন্ত্র সাপোর্ট কোম্পানি।

সহায়ক লিংক-http://www.thedailystar.net/news-detail-115254*
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wi…/403_Battle_Group_(Bangladesh)


----------



## TopCat

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> যখন মায়ানমারের হেলিকপ্টার বাংলার আকাশসীমা বারবার লঙ্ঘন করল আমি সহ আমাদের অনেক দেশপ্রেমিক ভায়েরা সবাই হতাশ হয়েছিলাম কেন বাংলাদেশ জবাব দেয়নি ! কারন আমরা জানি বার্মারা মারের ভাষায় শুধু বোঝে.কিন্তু বাস্তব পরিস্থিতি ছিলো তখন আমাদের পাশে কেউ ছিলোনা সেটারই সুযোগ নিয়ে তারা যুদ্ধ বাধিয়ে রোহিঙ্গা ইস্যুটিকে অন্য দিকে ঘুরিয়ে দিতে চেয়েছিলো.কিন্তু বাংলাদেশ যদি এটা কুটনৈতিকভাবে মোকাবেলা না করে ভুলপথে পা বাড়াতো তাহলে রোহিঙ্গাদের ফেরত দেয়ার সুযোগ বন্ধ হয়ে যেতো. তবে এখনও জানিনা কি হবে .ঐ বর্বর কুকুরদের মাদক বা সীমান্তের অন্য কোন ইস্যু দিয়ে ধোলাই দিতে হবে এবং এটা অবশ্যই করতে হবে তা না হলে এই জাতির মাথা এখনও নত হয়নি কিন্তু তখন হবে.



Good luck. MM is a strong country and will remain so. If we have bit of shame and self respect we should give citizenship to all rohingyas and seal the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

TopCat said:


> Good luck. MM is a strong country and will remain so. If we have bit of shame and self respect we should give citizenship to all rohingyas and seal the border.


hasina. wallah, is shameless creature. she is failing at doing her duty....


----------



## Homo Sapiens




----------



## Michael Corleone

Doyalbaba said:


>


Tough sale.
America won't allow these third world African nations to buy legally from some country like bd... so sanctions most probably will stay in place. (Can't say for certain)

All these ak-47 variant assault rifles are now being made by pesky little workshops in many parts of Afghanistan and Pakistan... they're what you usually call undocumented weapons... used by insurgents etc, sells for much cheaper...

Also consider they're basically obsolete by today's standards... some recovering country might opt for m4 carbines instead (which tbh doesn't provide any advantage over ak-47 in stock config)

But if they earned 40 million dollar in 1984... 
*94,239,076$ in today's money, considering there has been unknown capacity increase... we can really do some good business selling arms. (There's your surplus money for defence spendings  )*


----------



## ghost250



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Bilal9

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 426343
> View attachment 426344



Nothing warms the heart more than seeing a new bird come in.


----------



## mb444

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Tough sale.
> America won't allow these third world African nations to buy legally from some country like bd... so sanctions most probably will stay in place. (Can't say for certain)
> 
> All these ak-47 variant assault rifles are now being made by pesky little workshops in many parts of Afghanistan and Pakistan... they're what you usually call undocumented weapons... used by insurgents etc, sells for much cheaper...
> 
> Also consider they're basically obsolete by today's standards... some recovering country might opt for m4 carbines instead (which tbh doesn't provide any advantage over ak-47 in stock config)
> 
> But if they earned 40 million dollar in 1984...
> *94,239,076$ in today's money, considering there has been unknown capacity increase... we can really do some good business selling arms. (There's your surplus money for defence spendings  )*




BD will sell to countries where we are based via UN and where we are assisting in capacity building. 

The question of anyone like US objecting I do not believe would come in to it. 

We should actively attach marketing agents with our UN forces with an aim of seeking out opportunities for our entire export basket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

*বাংলাদেশ সশস্ত্রবাহিনী : পরাজয় নয়, আছে জয়ের ইতিহাস*



The soldier above all others prays for peace, for it is the soldier who must suffer and bear the deepest wounds and scars of war- General of the US Army MacArthur

‘যদি শান্তি চাও তবে যুদ্ধের প্রস্তুতি নাও’। বাংলাদেশীরা জাতিগতভাবেই শান্তিপ্রিয়। তবে আমাদের সশস্ত্রবাহিনী যুদ্ধ করতে পারে কি না, তা জানার জন্য গবেষক হওয়ার প্রয়োজন নেই। শান্তিবাহিনীকে জিজ্ঞেস করলেই জানা যাবে, দীর্ঘ দুই যুগ ন্যূনতম সুবিধা নিয়ে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী কিভাবে বৃহৎ শক্তি আশ্রিত শান্তিবাহিনীকে রুখে দাঁড়িয়েছিল। ১৯৬৫ সালের পাক-ভারত যুদ্ধের রেকর্ড ঘাটলে দেখা যাবে, ইস্ট বেঙ্গল রেজিমেন্টের অফিসার সৈনিকেরা জীবন পণ করে কিভাবে যুদ্ধ করেছে লাহোরসহ অন্যান্য সেক্টরে।

ওই যুদ্ধে প্রথম ইস্ট বেঙ্গলে কর্মরত তদানীন্তন মেজর জিয়াউর রহমান পাক সশস্ত্রবাহিনীর দ্বিতীয় সর্বোচ্চ খেতাব হিলাল-ই জুরাত পেয়েছিলেন (অবশ্য বাংলাদেশ স্বাধীন হওয়ার পর তিনি আর সেই খেতাব কখনো ব্যবহার করতেন না)। লেফটেন্যান্ট মাহমুদুল হাসান যে ভারতীয় ট্যাংকটি ধ্বংস করেছিলেন, তা আজো ইতিহাসের সাক্ষী হয়ে দাঁড়িয়ে আছে চট্টগ্রাম সেনানিবাসে ‘ওয়ার বুটি’ হিসেবে।

পাকিস্তান বিমানবাহিনীর কথা বললে আরো অবাক হতে হবে। আরমানিটোলা স্কুল ও ঢাকা বিশ্ববিদ্যালয়ের সাবেক ছাত্র স্কোয়াড্রন লিডার এম এম আলম জেট যুগে বিশ্ব রেকর্ড গড়েছিলেন মাত্র ৩০ সেকেন্ডের আকাশ যুদ্ধে পাঁচটি ভারতীয় হকার হান্টার জঙ্গি বিমান ভূপাতিত করে। একই যুদ্ধে তিনি লাভ করেন সিতারা-ই জুরাত খেতাব পরপর দুই বার। ঢাকার বিখ্যাত চিকিৎসক ডাক্তার টি আহমেদের পুত্র স্কোয়াড্রন লিডার আলমগীর আহমেদ ছিলেন পাকিস্তান বিমানবাহিনী অ্যাকাডেমি- রিসালপুর থেকে সোর্ড অফ অনার প্রাপ্ত। ১৯৬৫ সালের যুদ্ধে তিনি অসামান্য সাহস দেখিয়ে শহীদ হন ও তাকে ভূষিত করা হয় সিতারা-ই জুরাত খেতাবে।

তদানীন্তন ফ্লাইট লেফটেন্যান্ট সাইফুল আজম ভারতীয় জঙ্গি বিমান ভূপাতিত করায় তাকেও দেয়া হয় সিতারা-ই জুরাত মেডেল। পরে ১৯৬৭ সালে জর্ডান বিমানবাহিনীতে প্রশিক্ষক হিসেবে নিয়োজিত থাকার সময় আরব-ইসরাইল যুদ্ধে তিনি তিনটি ইসরাইলি জঙ্গি বিমান ধ্বংস করেন ও জর্র্ডান এবং ইরাক থেকে বীরত্বসূচক খেতাবে ভূষিত হন। তিনিই পৃথিবীর একমাত্র জঙ্গি বিমান পাইলট, যিনি তিনটি দেশের বীরত্বসূচক খেতাব লাভ করেছেন ও দুর্ধর্ষ ইসরাইলি বিমানবাহিনীর তিনটি জঙ্গি বিমান ভূপাতিত করতে সক্ষম হয়েছেন। বিমান যুদ্ধ শুরু হওয়ার সময় থেকে আজ পর্যন্ত জঙ্গি বিমান চালকদের যে র‌্যাংকিং মার্কিনিরা করেছে, তাতে এই উপমহাদেশ থেকে একমাত্র সাইফুল আজমের নাম আছে শীর্ষ ১৫ তে। এ ছাড়াও উল্লেখ করা যায়, স্কোয়াড্রন লিডার সরফরাজ আহমেদ রফিকী, গ্রুপ ক্যাপ্টেন শওকতের নাম। স্কোয়াড্রন লিডার রফিকী ছিলেন রাজশাহীর সন্তান। তিনিও ১৯৬৫ সালের যুদ্ধে শহীদ হন। দু’টি অপারেশনে তার অসাধারণ বীরত্বের জন্য পাক বিমানবাহিনী তাকে শুধু হিলাল-ই জুরাত ও সিতারা-ই জুরাত খেতাবই দেয়নি, বরং তাদের একটি বিমান ঘাঁটির নামকরণ করেছে পিএএফ রফিকী হিসেবে। গ্রুপ ক্যাপ্টেন (তদানীন্তন ফ্লাইট লেফটেন্যান্ট) শওকতও আরব-ইসরাইল যুদ্ধে অত্যন্ত সাহসিকতার সাথে ইসরাইলি বিমানবাহিনীর বিরুদ্ধে যুদ্ধ করেন।

এবার আসা যাক আমাদের সবচেয়ে গৌরবের ইতিহাসে। ১৯৭১ সালের ২৫ মার্চ পাকবাহিনী ‘অপারেশন সার্চলাইট’ শুরু করার পর তৎকালীন পূর্ব পাকিস্তানে অবস্থিত পাঁচটি ইস্ট বেঙ্গল রেজিমেন্ট বিদ্রোহ করে ও মুক্তিযুদ্ধের সূচনা হয়। মেজর জিয়াউর রহমান স্ত্রী-পুত্রের নিরাপত্তার দিকে ভ্রুক্ষেপ না করে বিদ্রোহ করেন, যার সাথে ছিলেন অন্যতম মেধাবী মেজর মীর শওকত আলী। তিনি পাকিস্তান মিলিটারি অ্যাকাডেমিতে সিনিয়র আন্ডার অফিসার হিসেবে নিয়োগ পেয়েছিলেন যা অত্যন্ত কঠিন এক ব্যাপার। ট্যাকটিকস্- এ অসামান্য দক্ষতা ছিল বলে পাক সেনাবাহিনীতে জুনিয়র অবস্থাতেই মীর শওকতকে বলা হতো ট্যাকটিকস-এর জাদুকর। মেজর শফিউল্লাহ তার কোর্সমেট মেজর জিয়ার সাথে পাক মিলিটারি অ্যাকাডেমি- পিএমএতে প্লাটুন কমান্ডার ছিলেন। অত্যন্ত মেধাবী ও যোগ্য কর্মকর্তারাই কেবল মিলিটারি অ্যাকাডেমিতে প্লাটুন কমান্ডার হিসেবে নিয়োগ পেয়ে থাকেন। অপর মেধাবী কর্মকর্তা মেজর খালেদ মোশাররফও পাক আর্মিতে পরিচিত ছিলেন যুদ্ধকৌশলের একজন দক্ষ হাত হিসেবে।

পাক সেনাবাহিনীর লেফটেন্যান্ট জেনারেল কামাল মতিনউদ্দিন তার ‘ ট্র্যাজেডি অব এরর’ বইতে লিখেছেন- ১৯৬৫ সালের যুদ্ধের অভিজ্ঞতা থেকে জিএইচকিউ (জেনারেল হেড কোয়ার্টার্স) পূর্ব পাকিস্তানের নিরাপত্তা ও যুদ্ধকৌশল কার্যোপযোগী করার জন্য মেজর খালেদ মোশাররফকে একটি পূর্ণাঙ্গ রিপোর্ট তৈরি করতে বলে। সে সময় মেজর খালেদ কোনো একটি ব্রিগেডে ব্রিগেড মেজর হিসেবে কর্মরত ছিলেন। বলা বাহুল্য, ব্রিগেড মেজর পদেও নিয়োগ পান কেবল তীক্ষè বুদ্ধিসম্পন্ন কর্মকর্তারাই। যা হোক, মেজর খালেদ মোশাররফ যে দিকনির্দেশনামূলক পেপার তৈরি করে সাবমিট করেছিলেন পাক সদর দফতরে ঠিক সেটিকেই তারা পূর্ব পাকিস্তানে যুদ্ধকৌশল হিসেবে অনুমোদন করে। জে. মতিনউদ্দিন দুঃখ করে বলেছেন- খালেদ মুক্তিযুদ্ধ শুরু হওয়ার পর তারই প্রণীত যুদ্ধকৌশল চমৎকারভাবে প্রয়োগ করেন যা পাক বাহিনী তখনো আত্মস্থ করতে পারেনি! মেজর এম এ মঞ্জুর ছিলেন পশ্চিম পাকিস্তানে একটি ব্রিগেডের ব্রিগেড মেজর। তিনি ওই ব্রিগেডের পুরো অপারেশনাল প্লান নিয়ে সীমান্ত অতিক্রম করে মুক্তিযুদ্ধে যোগ দিয়েছিলেন। অসাধারণ প্রতিভার অধিকারী এই কর্মকর্তা ছিলেন পুরো যুদ্ধকালে সাহসিকতার প্রতীক। মেজর আবু তাহের ছিলেন পাকিস্তানের দুর্ধর্ষ কমান্ডো বাহিনী এসএসজির এক উজ্জ্বল নক্ষত্র। কমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়নে উপ-অধিনায়ক থাকাকালীন তার অধিনস্থ কর্মকর্তা ছিলেন ক্যাপ্টেন পারভেজ মোশাররফ, যিনি পরবর্তীকালে পাকিস্তানের প্রেসিডেন্ট ও সেনাপ্রধানের দায়িত্ব পালন করেন। কর্নেল তাহের হিসেবে পরিচিত এই কর্মকর্তাকে পাক সেনাবাহিনী মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্রে রেঞ্জার্স কোর্স করতে পাঠায়। সেখানে তার কোর্স রিপোর্টে বলা হয়- পৃথিবীর যেকোনো সেনাবাহিনীতে, যেকোনো স্থানে, যেকোনো পরিস্থিতিতে ও যেকোনো আবহাওয়ায় কাজ করতে সক্ষম মেজর আবু তাহের।

এরকম কত জনের নামই না উল্লেখ করা যায় বাংলাদেশী জাতির শ্রেষ্ঠ যোদ্ধাদের তালিকায়। মেজর জেনারেল মইনুল হোসেন চৌধুরী, মেজর হাফিজ, শহীদ লে. কর্নেল এম আর চৌধুরী, ক্যাপ্টেন শমসের মুবিন চৌধুরী, মেজর জেনারেল আনোয়ার হোসেন, মেজর জেনারেল আজিজুর রহমান, মেজর জেনারেল আমিন আহমদ চৌধুরী, মেজর জেনারেল হারুন আহমদ চৌধুরী, ব্রিগেডিয়ার জেনারেল আমিনুল হক, কর্নেল জিয়াউদ্দিন, কর্নেল জাফর ইমাম, কর্নেল অলি আহমদ, মেজর জেনারেল ইমামুজ্জামান, মেজর জেনারেল সি আর দত্ত, মেজর এম এ জলিল, লেফটেন্যান্ট জেনারেল নাসিম, মেজর জেনারেল আইনউদ্দিন এমনি ক’জন মুক্তিযোদ্ধা যারা ইতিহাস সৃষ্টি করেছেন মাতৃভূমির স্বাধীনতায় বিদ্রোহের ঝুঁকি নিয়ে।

যোদ্ধা হিসেবে মেজর জেনারেল জামিল ডি আহসানের পারিবারিক ইতিহাস আবার বিস্ময়কর। তার বড় ভাই ছিলেন পাক বিমানবাহিনীর ফ্লাইট লেফটেন্যান্ট জিয়া ডি হাসান। ফ্লাইং অফিসার থাকাকালে তিনি ১৯৬৫ সালের যুদ্ধে অর্জন করেছিলেন সিতারা-ই জুরাত খেতাব। আর তার ছোট ভাই জামিল ডি হাসান অর্জন করেছেন বীর প্রতীক খেতাব একজন মুক্তিযোদ্ধা হিসেবে। ফ্লাইট লে. জিয়া ডি হাসান মুক্তিযুদ্ধে যোগ দিতে পারেননি, কারণ তার আগেই তিনি এক বিমান দুর্ঘটনায় নিহত হন।

একই পরিবারের দুই সন্তান দুই দেশের বীরত্বসূচক খেতাবে ভূষিত হয়েছেন এমন নজির পৃথিবীর কোথায় আছে? মেজর জেনারেল সৈয়দ মুহাম্মদ ইবরাহিম ফৌজদারহাট ক্যাডেট কলেজে পড়ার সময় পুরো পূর্ব পাকিস্তানে মানবিক বিভাগ থেকে প্রথম স্থান অর্জন করেছিলেন। তিনি চাইলেই পৃথিবীর নামজাদা বিশ্ববিদ্যালয়ে অধ্যাপক হতে পারতেন। কিন্তু যোগ দিয়েছিলেন সেনাবাহিনীতে এবং পাকিস্তান মিলিটারি অ্যাকাডেমিতে তার কোর্সে অধিকার করেন প্রথম স্থান। সেকেন্ড লেফটেন্যান্ট থাকাবস্থায় দ্বিতীয় ইস্ট বেঙ্গল রেজিমেন্টের সাথে যোগ দেন মুক্তিযুদ্ধে। সে সময় পাক সেনাবাহিনীর বিভিন্ন কোরে কর্মরত অনেকেই সুযোগ পাননি সীমান্ত অতিক্রম করে মুক্তিযুদ্ধে যোগ দেয়ার। তবে ওইসব তীক্ষ্ণধী কর্মকর্তাদের সুনাম অক্ষুণ্ন ছিল তাদের চাকরি জীবনের শেষ দিন পর্যন্ত।

মাত্র কয়েকজন কর্মকর্তা ইচ্ছে করে পাকিস্তান সেনাবাহিনীতে থেকে যান বা মুক্তিযুদ্ধে যোগ দেননি। এদের একজন ছিলেন প্রফেসর কবীর চৌধুরী, প্রফেসর মুনীর চৌধুরী ও ফেরদৌসী মজুমদারের আপন ভাই কর্নেল কাইয়ুম চৌধুরী, যিনি পাক মিলিটারি অ্যাকাডেমি থেকে সোর্ড অফ অনার লাভ করেছিলেন প্রথম বাংলাভাষী হিসেবে। তিনি কেন মুক্তিযুদ্ধে যোগ দেননি তা আজও সঠিকভাবে জানা যায়নি। তবে বেঁচে থাকাবস্থায় পাকিস্তান সেনাবাহিনী তাকে অত্যন্ত শ্রদ্ধার চোখে দেখত একজন মেধাবী মানুষ হিসেবে।

এ দিকে বিমানবাহিনীর কথা যদি বলি, তবে এয়ার ভাইস মার্শাল সুলতান মাহমুদ, এয়ার ভাইস মার্শাল সদরুদ্দিন, গ্রুপ ক্যাপ্টেন শামসুল আলমের অকল্পনীয় ঝুঁকিপ্রবণ ও সাহসিকতার অপারেশনগুলোকে যুদ্ধের ইতিহাসে স্বর্ণাক্ষরে লিখে রাখতে হবে। ফ্লাইট লেফটেন্যান্ট মতিউর রহমান তো তার অসম সাহসিকতার উদাহরণ স্থাপন করে অর্জন করেছেন বীরশ্রেষ্ঠ উপাধি।

একসময় ব্রিটিশ শাসনামলে বাংলাভাষীদের সশস্ত্র বাহিনীতে খুব একটা নেয়া হতো না। তাদের ডকট্রিনেই বলা ছিল, বাংলাভাষীরা নন মার্শাল রেস। দেখতে ছোটখাটো, উজ্জ্বল বর্ণের না হওয়ায় সইতে হয়েছিল এই বদনাম। ১৯৪৮ সালের ফেব্রুয়ারিতে ঢাকায় যেদিন পাকিস্তান সেনাবাহিনীর প্রথম ইনডিজিনিয়াস বা নিজস্ব রেজিমেন্ট হিসেবে প্রথম ইস্ট বেঙ্গল রেজিমেন্ট গঠিত হয় সেদিন থেকেই বাংলাভাষীরা ঝাঁপিয়ে পড়েন নন মার্শাল রেসের বদনাম ঘুঁচাতে। তারা তা সাফল্যের সাথেই করেছেন দীর্ঘকায়, উজ্জ্বল বর্ণের সহকর্মীদের সাথে পাল্লা দিয়ে। এই উপমহাদেশের সামরিক ইতিহাস যখন পড়ানো হয়, বিশ্লেষণ করা হয় তখন সঙ্গতকারণেই বাংলাভাষীদের নাম মোছা যায় না। বরং তাদের নাম ও সামরিক দক্ষতা ইতিহাসে স্থান করে নিয়েছে ধ্রুবতারার মতো।

আমাদের বর্তমান সশস্ত্রবাহিনী ১৯৭১ সালের পর কোনো কনভেনশনাল যুদ্ধে জড়িত না হলেও তাদের রয়েছে দীর্ঘ দুই যুগ পার্বত্য চট্টগ্রামে শান্তিবাহিনীর সাথে যুদ্ধের অভিজ্ঞতা। কাউন্টার ইন্সার্জেন্সি অপারেশন্স কোনো মামাবাড়ির আবদার নয়। এটি অত্যন্ত জটিল ও রক্তক্ষয়ী। সেখানে আমাদের সেনাবাহিনী ন্যূনতম সাজ-সরঞ্জাম নিয়ে সফলতার সাথে শুধু যুদ্ধই করেনি, বরং শান্তিবাহিনীকে প্রায় ধ্বংসের মুখে এনে দাঁড় করিয়েছে; যার পরিপ্রেক্ষিতেই সাধিত হয় শান্তি চুক্তি। পার্বত্য চট্টগ্রামে আমাদের বহু সেনা কর্মকর্তা ও সৈনিক দেশের সার্বভৌমত্ব রক্ষায় অকাতরে জীবন দান করে গেছেন। মুক্তিযুদ্ধের পর অপারেশনাল খাতে একমাত্র বীর উত্তম শহীদ লেফটেন্যান্ট মুশফিকের আত্মদানের কাহিনী হয়তো অনেকেই জানে না। তবে আমাদের সামরিক ইতিহাসে তা এক অবিস্মরণীয় ঘটনা।

যে বা যারাই আজ বাংলাদেশ সশস্ত্রবাহিনীকে চোখ রাঙানোর চেষ্টা করবে বা করছে তাদের খুব ভালো করে মনে রাখা উচিত আমাদের রয়েছে সম্মুখ সমরের অভিজ্ঞতা, সাফল্যের সাথে বিচ্ছিন্নতাবাদ দমনের অদম্যতা। আমাদের আছে জয়ের ইতিহাস, কোনো পরাজয়ের লজ্জা নয়। আমরা সবসময় জয়ী হয়েছি, আমাদের ভদ্রতা বা নমনীয়তাকে কেউ দুর্বলতা ভাবলে ভুল করবে। হয়তো সমর-সরঞ্জাম ও অস্ত্রশস্ত্রে আমরা এখনো আধুনিকতাকে স্পর্শ করতে পারিনি, তবে ‘ইটস দ্য ম্যান বিহাইন্ড গান হুইচ ম্যাটারস’। রাজনৈতিক নেতৃত্ব যেভাবে নির্দেশ দেবে সশস্ত্রবাহিনীকে তা পালন করতে হবে- এটাই রীতি। কোনো সশস্ত্রবাহিনী নিজে আগ বাড়িয়ে যুদ্ধ করতে পারে না। তাদের চলতে হয় সরকারের নির্দেশনা মেনে।

এর অর্থ এই নয় যে, বাংলাদেশ সশস্ত্রবাহিনী যুদ্ধ করতে জানে না। শান্তি ও স্থিতিশীলতা রক্ষার জন্যই সশস্ত্রবাহিনী এতদিন ধারাবাহিকভাবে কঠোর প্রশিক্ষণ অর্থাৎ যুদ্ধের প্রস্তুতি নিয়ে এসেছে। একে কেউ ভিন্নভাবে ব্যাখ্যা করলে সেটার দায় তার, সশস্ত্রবাহিনীর নয়। সুপ্রশিক্ষিত যোদ্ধারা কখনো যুদ্ধের উসকানি দেয় না। তবে যুদ্ধে গেলে বুঝিয়ে দেয় তারা কারা।

মার্কিন সেনাবাহিনীর সাবেক প্রধান ও দ্বিতীয় বিশ্বযুদ্ধে প্রশান্ত মহাসাগর এলাকার কমান্ডার জেনারেল অফ দ্য আর্মি ম্যাকআর্থার বলেছিলেন- ‘There is no substitute for victory’ অর্থাৎ জয়লাভের কোনো বিকল্প নেই। বাংলাদেশ সশস্ত্রবাহিনী জয়ী হয়েই এতদূর এসেছে। তারা জানে তারা জয়ী হবেই যদি কোনো শকুন তাদের দিকে কুদৃষ্টি দেয়।

*Bangladesh Armed Forces: There is no defeat, history of victory*


The soldier is all others prays for peace, for it is the soldier who must suffer and bear the deepest wounds and scars of war- General of the U.S. Army MacArthur

'If you want peace, prepare for war'. Bangladeshi nationally peacefully But there is no need to be a researcher to know if our armed forces can fight. When asked by the Shanti Bahini, it will be known that how the Bangladesh army fought against the huge strength of the armed forces, with the minimum benefit of two years. The records of the Pak-India war of 1965 will be seen in the grounds of how the officers of the East Bengal Regiment fought how they fought in Lahore and other sectors including Lahore.

In that battle, the then Major Ziaur Rahman, who worked in East Bengal, received the second highest title of the armed forces, Hilal-i-Jurat (although he never used that title after Bangladesh became independent). Lieutenant Mahmudul Hasan, who destroyed the Indian tank, is still standing as a witness to history, as the 'war buri' in Chittagong Cantonment.

Talking about the Pakistan Air Force will be more surprising. Armanitola School and former student of the University of Dhaka, Squadron Leader MM Alam Jat set the world record in the last 5 seconds, in which five Indian hockey Hunter militant aircraft were abducted in just 30 seconds sky war. In the same battle, he got the Sitara-i-Zurat title two times in a row. Alamgir Ahmed, Squadron Leader, son of the famous doctor Dr. T. Ahmad of Dhaka, was awarded the Sword of Honor from the Pakistan Air Force Academy- Resolpur. In the war of 1965, he was martyred with outstanding courage and was awarded the title of Sitara-i-Jurat.

The flight of Lieutenant Saiful Azam, who was serving the flight of Indian Airlines, was also handed over to Sitara-e Jurat Medal. After being appointed as a coach in the Jordan Air Force in 1967, he destroyed three Israeli fighter jets in the Arab-Israeli war, and was awarded the gallantry title from Jordanian and Iraq. He is the only fighter pilot in the world, who has won three bravery titles and has been able to subdue three militant airplanes of the Israeli air force. In the ranking of top 15, only the name of Saiful Azam is from this sub-continent in the ranking of militant pilots from the time of the Biman War. It may also be mentioned that Squadron Leader Sarfaraz Ahmed Rafiqi, the name of group Captain Shawkat. Squadron Leader Rafiqi was the son of Rajshahi. He was also martyred in the war of 1965. For his extraordinary heroism in two operations, the Pak Air Force did not give him the title of Hilal-i-Jurat and Sitara-i-Zurat, instead he named an air base as PAF Rafiqi. Group Captain (the then Flight Lieutenant) Shawkat also fought bravely against the Israeli air force in the Arab-Israel war.

Let's come here in our most glorious history. After the launch of 'Operation Searchlight' on 25 March 1971, the five East Bengal Regiment revolted in East Pakistan and the Liberation War started. Major Ziaur Rahman rebelled without interfering in the security of his wife and son, with whom one of the meritorious Major Mir Shawkat Ali He was appointed senior officer of Pakistan Military Academy, which is a very difficult matter. Tactics had outstanding skills, because in junior conditions in the Pakistan army, Mir Shawkat was called Tactics magician. Major Shafiullah was the platoon commander in Pak Military Academy - PMA with his coursemate Major Zia. Very meritorious and qualified officers are appointed as Platoon Commander in the Military Academy only. Another meritorious officer Major Khaled Musharraf was also known in the Pak Army as an accomplished hand of warfare.

Lieutenant General Kamal Motinuddin of the Pakistan Army wrote in his book 'Tragedy of Error': GHQ (General Head Quarters) asked Major Khaled Musharraf to make a full report to work in the East Pakistan security and tactics from the experience of the 1965 war. At that time Major Khaled was working as a Brigade Brigade Major. Needless to say, only Brigade Major has been appointed in the rank of sharp intellectuals. However, Major Khaled Mosharraf, who had submitted the guidelines, submitted the same to the Pakistan headquarters, he approved it as a tactic in East Pakistan. J. Motinuddin said sadly- Khaled used the tactics he prepared after the liberation war, which Pak army could not immediately cure! Major MA Manjur was a Brigade Major Brigade in West Pakistan. He crossed the border with the whole operational plan of the brigade and joined the liberation war. This officer, who had a great talent, was the symbol of bravery during the whole war. Major Abu Taher was a bright star of SSG in Pakistan's daring commando force. During his commando battalion he was the deputy commander, Captain Pervez Musharraf, who later served as the President of Pakistan and the Chief of Army Staff. The colonel, who is known as Colonel Taher, sent the Pak army to the Rangers course in the United States. There in his course report - in any army of the world, anywhere, in any circumstance and in any climate able to work Major Abu Taher.

In the list of the best fighters of the Bangladeshi nation, no mention of how many such names can be mentioned. Major General Mainul Hossain Chowdhury, Major Hafeez, Shaheed Lt. Colonel M Chowdhury, Captain Shamsher Mubin Chowdhury, Major General Anwar Hossain, Major General Azizur Rahman, Major General Amin Ahmed Chowdhury, Major General Harun Ahmed Chowdhury, Brig Gen Aminul Haque, Colonel Ziauddin, Colonel Zafar Imam, Colonel Oli Ahmad, Major General Imamuzzaman, Major General C. R. Dutta, Major MA Jalil, Lieutenant General Nasim, Maj Gen Ainuddin Amani Ka The people who made the history of the freedom of the motherland with the risk of revolt.

The family history of Major General Jamil D. Ahsan as a warrior is astonishing again. His elder brother was Flight Lieutenant Zia de Hassan of Pakistan Air Force. While being a flying officer, he won the Sitara-e-Zurat title in the war of 1965. And his younger brother Jamil D Hasan has won the Bir Prakike title as a freedom fighter. Flight le Zia de Hasan could not join the Liberation War because he had already been killed in an air crash.

Where is the world where the two children of the same family are awarded the title of the bravery of two countries? While Major General Syed Muhammad Ibrahim studied at Faujdarhat Cadet College, he secured first place from the Humanities Department in East Pakistan. He could have been a professor at the university's nominated university. But he joined in the army and at the Pakistan Military Academy, his first position was in the course. During the Second Lieutenant, he joined the Second East Bengal Regiment in the War of Liberation. At that time many people working in different cores of the Pakistan army did not get the opportunity to cross the border and join the liberation war. But those sharp-edged officials were well-off in their job till the last day of their life.

Only a few officials wanted to go to Pakistan or did not join the liberation war. One of them was Professor Kabir Chowdhury, Professor Munir Chowdhury and Ferdousi Majumdar's own brother Colonel Qayyum Chowdhury, who received the Sword of Honor from Pak Military Academy as the first Bengali-language translator. It is not known exactly why he did not join the liberation war. In spite of his survival, the Pakistan army saw him as a mercurial man.

If I say the air force, Air Vice Marshal Sultan Mahmud, Air Vice Marshal Sadruddin, Group Captain Shamsul Alam's unimaginable risky and courageous operations will be written in the history of war. Flight Lieutenant Matiur Rahman earned the title of Birshreshtha by establishing an example of his brave courage.

At one time during the British period, Bengali speaking people were not taken very much in the Armed Forces. It was said in their documentary that the Bangla Bangshalans were non-Marshal Race. The bad name was not seen because of the small and bright color. The Bengali East Army Regiment was formed as the first Indigenius of the Pakistan army or the first of its own regiment in Dhaka in February 1948. Since then, Bangla Banglaers started jumping in the name of non-Marshal races. They successfully did it with a long and bright colored colleagues. When the military history of this sub-continent is taught, analyzed, the name of the Bengali speakers can not be erased by the accompaniment. Rather, their names and military skills have taken place in history as the constant.

Although our current armed forces are not involved in any conventional war since 1971, they have long years of experience with the Shanti Bahini in Chittagong Hill Tracts. Counter-insurgency operations are not an abomination. It is very complex and bloody. Our army did not only fight with minimal equipment, but instead made peace forces in the face of destruction; Under the terms of peace agreement Many of our army officers and soldiers in the Chittagong Hill Tracts have given their lives to protect the sovereignty of the country. Many people do not know the story of the martyr Lt. Mushfiq's martyrdom in the operational sector only after the war of liberation. But in our military history it is an unforgettable event.

Anyone who is trying to make an eye on Bangladesh Armed Forces, or they are doing well, should remember that we have a frontal experience, successfully integrating separatism and oppression. We have the history of winning, not the shame of any defeat. We have always won, our modesty or flexibility will make a mistake when we think of weakness. Maybe we could not touch the modernity in military equipment and weapons, but 'It's the Man Behind Gunwheck Matters'. The way the political leadership will command it, the armed forces must obey it. No armed force can fight itself and advance itself. They have to follow the government's instructions.

This does not mean that Bangladesh Armed Forces do not know how to fight. For the sake of peace and stability, the armed forces have been consistently taking stringent training ie preparation for war. If someone interprets it differently, then it is his responsibility, not the armed forces. Well-trained fighters never wage war. But in the war, they are the ones who understand who they are.

Former Chief of the US Army and Commander General of the Army MacArthur, commander of the Pacific Ocean World in World War II, said, "There is no substitute for victory" means there is no alternative to victory.The Bangladesh armed forces won so far. They know they will win if a vulture has an evil eye on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB

All the Aircraft of Bangladesh Army Aviation......
Da-42 and Da-40 will join our Fleet soon..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> শুরু হওয়ার সময় থেকে আজ পর্যন্ত জঙ্গি বিমান চালকদের যে র‌্যাংকিং মার্কিনিরা করেছে, তাতে এই উপমহাদেশ থেকে একমাত্র সাইফুল আজমের নাম আছে শীর্ষ ১৫ তে


If you can source this, please post it... it's been years and I couldn't


----------



## Banglar Bir

Mohammed Khaled said:


> If you can source this, please post it... it's been years and I couldn't


CHECK OUT THIS THREAD:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fighter_pilot

Saiful Azam


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*

*According to Bdmilitary+ এর তথ্যানুসারে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী চীন Bangladesh Army is set to procure 3 X regiments of থেকে কয়েক দফায় মোট ৩ রেজিমেন্ট VT5 Light Tank from China in phases for 10 Infantry Division in Ramu Cantonment, Coxsbazar কিনতে যাচ্ছে।

যদিও এখনো কোন কিছু নিশ্চিত নয়।কক্সবাজারের রামু ক্যান্টনমেন্টের অধীনস্থ "১০ম পদাতিক ডিভিশন" এর জন্য এবং পরে আরো কেনা হবে।

আর সম্ভবত সুইডেনের SWEDISH CV-90-120T could be a separate deal লাইট ট্যাংকের ডিল আলাদা হবে।*






*Waiting for delivery........
বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য যুক্তরাজ্য থেকে কেনা "কাস্টমাইজড Bangladesh Army's customised version of British AX 308 Sniper Rifle" এর ডেলিভারী খুব শীঘ্রই পাবে।

এটি কেবলমাত্র স্পেশালিভাবে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য বানানো হয়েছে যাতে Swiss/German optics incorporated অপটিকস ব্যবহৃত হয়েছে যার মাধ্যমে দিনে রাতে সবসময় স্বাচ্ছন্দ্যে ফায়ার করা যাবে।সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য অজানা সংখ্যক unspecified numbers of Modified AX308 have been purchased কেনা হয়েছে।*





*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB added 2 new photos.*

BDMilitary+ *এর তথ্যানুসারে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী চীন থেকে BA to purocure 105mm SH-5, Self Propelled Artillary from China ১০৫মিমি সেল্ফ প্রোপেল্ড কামান এবং and 155mm ইউরোপীয় দেশ থেকে বিপুল পরিমান ১৫৫মিমি Towed Artillary from an European country ক্রয় করতে যাচ্ছে।

105mm Self Propelled Artillary হিসেবে চাইনিজ SH5 এবং ইউরোপীয় 155mm Towed Artillary হিসেবে সম্ভবত Archer (not sure) কেনা হবে।

চাইনিজ 18 x SH5 ১৮ টি এবং ইউরোপীয় টাওয়েড আর্টিলারী সম্ভবত and probably 32+ Towed Artillary guns ৩২+ কেনা হচ্ছে।বাকিটা সময়মত জানানো হবে*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

32 is bipul poriman now?


----------



## BDforever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> 32 is bipul poriman now?


 because buying more than 6-8 units , that is why


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
39 mins · 
*আর্মি রোহিঙ্গা শরণার্থীদের অফিসিয়াল ত্রাণ বিতরণের দায়িত্ব পেয়েছে।ব্যাপারট
ি খুশির সংবাদই বটে।প্রতিটি মানুষকে সহায়তা করা আমাদের নৈতিক কর্তব্য।তো আপনি অযথা দৌড়ঝাপ না করে আপনার সাহায্য পাঠিয়ে দিন নিম্নোক্ত একাউন্ট নাম্বারে:
RELIEF FUND,
Headquarters 10 Infantry Division.
Account Number: 0096-0310003711.
Trust Bank Limited , Ramu Branch, Chittagong.
আপনারা যথাসম্ভব সহায়তা প্রদান করুন।
©শফিউল ভাই*


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
ছবিতে রাশিয়ার নির্মিত BTR-82A APC/IFV
২০১৩ সালে বাংলাদেশ-রাশিয়ার ১ বিলিয়ন ডিফেন্স ক্রেডিটের সময় একটা "গুজব" ছিলো বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য রাশিয়া থেকে ৩৩০ টি BTR-82A APC/IFV কেনা হয়েছে।কিন্তু সেটা আসলেই গুজব ছিলো।সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য রাশিয়া থেকে ৩৩০ টি BTR-80M কেনা হয়েছে।

BTR-82A মুলত BTR-80M এর আপগ্রেডেড ভার্সন।এটিতে আগের ভার্সনের চেয়ে কিছুটা মডিফিকেশন আনা হয়েছে,স্পেশালি প্রোটেকশনের দিক দিয়ে।এই বাহনে দুই লেয়ারের ব্যালিস্টিক প্রোটেকশন।আছে অত্যাধুনিক নেভিগেশন সিস্টেম,নাইট ভিশন, IED থেকে রক্ষার জন্য বিশেষ ব্যবস্থা। এই বাহনে অস্ত্র হিসেবে আছে ৩০ মিমি অটোমেটিক গান।এছাড়া আছে স্মোক গ্রেনেড লঞ্চার এবং ৭.৬২মিমি মেশিনগান।

বাংলাদেশের কেনা BTR-80M এও বেশ কিছু আপগ্রেশন করা হয়েছে যার মধ্যে আছে "রিমোট কন্ট্রোল মেশিনগান" এবং অত্যাধুনিক নাইট ভিশন সিস্টেম।*




*Russian-made BTR-82A APC / IFV seen in the picture
There was a "rumor" that during the Bangladesh-Russian billion credit programme signed in 2013, 330 X BTR-82A APC/IFV was procured from Russia for the Bangladesh Army. However, in reality,it was 330 X BTR-80M were procured from Russia for the Army.

BTR-82A is basically an upgraded version of BTR-80M. This version had brought some modification to the previous version, specially in the protection system. The ballistic protection has two layers on this vehicle. The special arrangement for protection + modern navigation system, Night Vision, protection from IED. This vehicle in addition has a 30mm automatic gun, smoke grenade launcher and 7.62 mm machine gun.

There have also been several upgrades made in the BTR-80M of Bangladesh, including a "remote control machine gun" and the latest night vision system.*

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
Bangladesh Army member firing European Oto Melara Mod 56 Towed Artillery.
This is a 105mm Towed Artillery, used mainly for training purposes. Maximum firing range 18-20km


----------



## Bilal9

Banglar Bir said:


> According to Bdmilitary+ এর তথ্যানুসারে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী চীন Bangladesh Army is set to procure 3 X regiments of থেকে কয়েক দফায় মোট ৩ রেজিমেন্ট VT5 Light Tank from China in phases for 10 Infantry Division in Ramu Cantonment, Coxsbazar কিনতে যাচ্ছে।
> 
> যদিও এখনো কোন কিছু নিশ্চিত নয়।কক্সবাজারের রামু ক্যান্টনমেন্টের অধীনস্থ "১০ম পদাতিক ডিভিশন" এর জন্য এবং পরে আরো কেনা হবে।
> 
> আর সম্ভবত সুইডেনের SWEDISH CV-90-120T could be a separate deal লাইট ট্যাংকের ডিল আলাদা হবে।





Banglar Bir said:


> BDMilitary+ *এর তথ্যানুসারে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী চীন থেকে BA to purocure 105mm SH-5, Self Propelled Artillary from China ১০৫মিমি সেল্ফ প্রোপেল্ড কামান এবং and 155mm ইউরোপীয় দেশ থেকে বিপুল পরিমান ১৫৫মিমি Towed Artillary from an European country ক্রয় করতে যাচ্ছে।
> 
> 105mm Self Propelled Artillary হিসেবে চাইনিজ SH5 এবং ইউরোপীয় 155mm Towed Artillary হিসেবে সম্ভবত Archer (not sure) কেনা হবে।
> 
> চাইনিজ 18 x SH5 ১৮ টি এবং ইউরোপীয় টাওয়েড আর্টিলারী সম্ভবত and probably 32+ Towed Artillary guns ৩২+ কেনা হচ্ছে।বাকিটা সময়মত জানানো হবে*



Whatever Tank, Armored Vehicle and/or towed artillery we buy, we should try to get ToT (if its something the Army is convinced on ordering after the fact).

Keeping on buying without ToT doesn't help us in the long run - at all. 

We should at least have the assembly rights from CKD Knockdown kits. This can easily be negotiated with Chinese, if not also European sellers of these items.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Whatever Tank, Armored Vehicle and/or towed artillery we buy, we should try to get ToT (if its something the Army is convinced on ordering after the fact).
> 
> Keeping on buying without ToT doesn't help us in the long run - at all.
> 
> We should at least have the assembly rights from CKD Knockdown kits. This can easily be negotiated with Chinese, if not also European sellers of these items.


For that we need the industrial based and engineering expertise which we don't have. In fields of tank manufacturing and development. Japan had they same issue in WW2, they could build great fighters and ships because those industries existed with the expertise. But lagged in tanks because no expertise manpower.


----------



## Nike

Mohammed Khaled said:


> For that we need the industrial based and engineering expertise which we don't have. In fields of tank manufacturing and development. Japan had they same issue in WW2, they could build great fighters and ships because those industries existed with the expertise. But lagged in tanks because no expertise manpower.



At the start of WW II, IJA holds the five largest tank unit in active service in the worl. They can produce more than 1000 samples anually 

And Uh, imperial commitee boards simply give more favor towards the Navy, and most resources is directed toward Naval and aviation building. Actually there is some capable Tank and Armored vehicle prototype and design working in IJA hands but they cant get enough resources to mass producing them. 

This is Chi To



Intended to be used as counter against Sherman. 

Type 3 Chi Nu


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

*মালিতে বিস্ফোরণে ৩ বাংলাদেশী শান্তিরক্ষী নিহত*





আফ্রিকার মালিতে শান্তিরক্ষা কার্যক্রম পরিচালনার সময় গতকাল ২৩ সেপ্টেম্বর (শনিবার) ২০১৭ বাংলাদেশি শান্তিরক্ষীদের সাথে সন্ত্রাসীদের সংঘর্ষ হয় এবং আমাদের শান্তিরক্ষীরা সফলভাবে তাদের প্রতিহত করে।

এরই ধারাবাহিকতায় আজ রোববার ২৪ সেপ্টেম্বর ২০১৭ তারিখ দায়িত্ব পালন শেষে ক্যাম্পে ফেরার পথে তারা আবার আরো শাক্তিশালী সন্ত্রাসীদের দ্বারা আক্রান্ত হয়। সাহসীকতা ও সফলতার সাথে তারা পুনরায় সন্ত্রাসীদের প্রতিহত করে। তবে, সংঘর্ষের এক পর্যায়ে সন্ত্রাসীদের পুতে রাখা ইম্প্রোভাইজড এক্সপ্লোসিভ ডিভাইজ (আইইডি) বিস্ফোরণে ০৩ (তিন) জন বাংলাদেশী শান্তিরক্ষী নিহত এবং ০৪ জন আহত হয়।

নিহতদের নাম – সার্জেন্ট আলতাফ, ইএমই (দিনাজপুর), ল্যান্স কর্পোরাল জাকিরুল, আর্টিলারি (নেত্রোকোনা), সৈনিক মনোয়ার, ইষ্ট বেংগল (বরিশাল)। আহতদের নাম মেজর জাদিদ, পদাতিক (ঢাকা), কর্পোরাল মহিম, পদাতিক (নোয়াখালী), সৈনিক সবুজ, পদাতিক (নওগাঁ) এবং সৈনিক সরোয়ার, পদাতিক (যশোর)।
আহতদের গাঁও শহরে উন্নত চিকিৎসার জন্য স্থানান্তর করা হয়েছে। মালিতে নিয়োজিত বাংলাদেশী অন্যান্য শান্তিরক্ষীগণ নিরাপদে আছেন।


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> For that we need the industrial based and engineering expertise which we don't have. In fields of tank manufacturing and development. Japan had they same issue in WW2, they could build great fighters and ships because those industries existed with the expertise. But lagged in tanks because no expertise manpower.



Japan built up most of its military with the help of Western experts.... from swords to aircraft carriers in half-a-century was not possible without technology transfer.... and again, do you think it was possible for Japan to stand on its feet with the industrial power they built without the help of the US? .... most of the weapons produced in Japan got technology transferred from the West, especially the US.... 

technology transfer includes building the base of machinery, knowhow, training for people.... do you think Bangladesh was able to manufacture classified ships even 15 years back?.... now around 20 shipyards can build classified ships and there are many professionals who now know how to build classified ships.... not just in shipbuilding, in most industries, we required foreign technical professionals to set-up and run machinery at the start (this is also going on currently)..... then we gradually learned from them and replaced them.... none of these would've been possible without technology transfer ..... 

this same way have to be followed in defence manufacturing.... 
bring in foreign professionals along with machinery and processes.... continue training.... learn from them and gradually replace them.... the process then goes on to a higher level.... and continues to go up in terms of technology....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

madokafc said:


> At the start of WW II, IJA holds the five largest tank unit in active service in the worl. They can produce more than 1000 samples anually
> 
> And Uh, imperial commitee boards simply give more favor towards the Navy, and most resources is directed toward Naval and aviation building. Actually there is some capable Tank and Armored vehicle prototype and design working in IJA hands but they cant get enough resources to mass producing them.
> 
> This is Chi To
> View attachment 427434
> Intended to be used as counter against Sherman.
> 
> Type 3 Chi Nu
> 
> View attachment 427438


while, there was enough designs and prototypes by the IJA... all of them failed to meet expectations.... the armor profiles were dismal.... which is why japan bought tiger 1 after inspecting them... however it wasn't delivered and put on lease to german force's service. japan never got the reparation for that tank... along with any of the other blueprint they bought, like me 262 and me 109 with a sample of each which were heading to japan with large samples of radioactive isotopes for nuclear bomb research... the u boat never reached japan.



Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> Japan built up most of its military with the help of Western experts.... from swords to aircraft carriers in half-a-century was not possible without technology transfer.... and again, do you think it was possible for Japan to stand on its feet with the industrial power they built without the help of the US? .... most of the weapons produced in Japan got technology transferred from the West, especially the US....
> 
> technology transfer includes building the base of machinery, knowhow, training for people.... do you think Bangladesh was able to manufacture classified ships even 15 years back?.... now around 20 shipyards can build classified ships and there are many professionals who now know how to build classified ships.... not just in shipbuilding, in most industries, we required foreign technical professionals to set-up and run machinery at the start (this is also going on currently)..... then we gradually learned from them and replaced them.... none of these would've been possible without technology transfer .....
> 
> this same way have to be followed in defence manufacturing....
> bring in foreign professionals along with machinery and processes.... continue training.... learn from them and gradually replace them.... the process then goes on to a higher level.... and continues to go up in terms of technology....


if you read up on pre war industrial might, they were certainly capable... but didn;t have the might of the US to produce mass.... that's not to say japan didn;t invest in their own manpower pre war... it's the opposite.... japan was a force to reckon with.... but they lacked in supply of resources....

and i have to admit... america helped the post war japan build up from the ground. some say it's mostly a apology for dropping the bomb, but they did the right thing and i have tremendous respect for america for their part.

yes, bd need foreign technical expertise to climb up the ladder fast, but if they want to do it effectively.... they should strike up deals with turkey. they're leading in the muslim world regarding this and will surely help us considering they're really greatful for our support for turkey's independence.


----------



## Nike

Mohammed Khaled said:


> while, there was enough designs and prototypes by the IJA... all of them failed to meet expectations.... the armor profiles were dismal.... which is why japan bought tiger 1 after inspecting them... however it wasn't delivered and put on lease to german force's service. japan never got the reparation for that tank... along with any of the other blueprint they bought, like me 262 and me 109 with a sample of each which were heading to japan with large samples of radioactive isotopes for nuclear bomb research... the u boat never reached japan.
> 
> 
> if you read up on pre war industrial might, they were certainly capable... but didn;t have the might of the US to produce mass.... that's not to say japan didn;t invest in their own manpower pre war... it's the opposite.... japan was a force to reckon with.... but they lacked in supply of resources....
> 
> and i have to admit... america helped the post war japan build up from the ground. some say it's mostly a apology for dropping the bomb, but they did the right thing and i have tremendous respect for america for their part.
> 
> yes, bd need foreign technical expertise to climb up the ladder fast, but if they want to do it effectively.... they should strike up deals with turkey. they're leading in the muslim world regarding this and will surely help us considering they're really greatful for our support for turkey's independence.



The point is Japan had expertise and manpower to built decent or good tanks comparable with what the allies has. But they dont prioritized the land forces, including tank much in favor of Navy and air forces. Regarding they fought much on Naval and air battles against the allies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*



URGENT PURCHASE: Bangladesh Army Buying Huge High-Tech WEAPONS*




Defense Update Bangladesh
Published on Sep 23, 2017

SUBSCRIBED 43K
Bangladesh Army & BAF will purchase latest generation tanks, APCs, air defense systems, howitzer guns, advanced fighter jets, and some other military equipment soon. As economy growing slow Bangladesh also slowed the modernization processes of her Armed Forces. Although, current economic constraints Bangladesh Army & Bangladesh Air Force decided to purchase some military equipment & weapons quickly. 

This is to enhance operational capabilities and flexibilities. Most of the weapons and systems will come from European Union and Chinese sources. Bangladesh is peace loving country working for establish peace in the world through the UN Peace Keeping Missions. Hence, Armed Forces of Bangladesh needs various types of military hardware to accomplish those vital missions worldwide, especially in African continent. Bangladesh is the largest troop contributor to the UNPK Missions. Most of the military hardware will come from the EU, Russia and China. Bangladesh enjoys a great, cordial relation with EU nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

Within 2018-2022 BD defense should be need major development in her 3 forces. BAF need at least 3 sqd jets, long range air defense system, BA need 3 regiment modern tank, attack hellos, heavy artillery equipment's,radars, transport aircraft. BN need guided missile frigate with modern long range armaments, submarine etc. this four years BD should need to negotiate with other countries for TOT & if BD do not grow up to build equipment by own capability then this nation very soon will be sink under water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> Within 2018-2022 BD defense should be need major development in her 3 forces. BAF need at least 3 sqd jets, long range air defense system, BA need 3 regiment modern tank, attack hellos, heavy artillery equipment's,radars, transport aircraft. BN need guided missile frigate with modern long range armaments, submarine etc. this four years BD should need to negotiate with other countries for TOT & if BD do not grow up to build equipment by own capability then this nation very soon will be sink under water.


So you're saying defense purchase will keep it afloat from challenges of global warming? Cool.


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

Mohammed Khaled said:


> So you're saying defense purchase will keep it afloat from challenges of global warming? Cool.


u know what i mean


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladesh Army WS-22A Rocket System *





Defense Update Bangladesh
Published on Sep 25, 2017
Bangladesh Army bought 18 batteries of Chinese WS-22A guided multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS) manufactured by the China Aerospace Long-March International. WS-22A MLRS is piece of massive firepower which can engage targets like military base, ground radar stations, command & communication centers, naval base, armored divisions etc. Initially Bangladesh Army (BA) equipped its infantry divisions and in coming years every single infantry unit will equipped with such guided rocket system. Moreover, those MLRS systems will be manufactured in home by the Bangladesh Machine Tools Factory (BMTF) and Bangladesh Ordinance Factory (BOF). For this why, BD Army negotiating with a Chinese military vehicles manufacturer to build launcher vehicles. WS-22A is a 122mm rocket system, which can also fire 200mm WS-33 rocket projectiles due to its modular design. It is a highly accurate rocket weapons system. It’s a low maintenance system with main features of: simple control system, quick response, easy operation and simple maintenance, good compatibility, high mobility. This manufacturing/assembling processes will be done at the BMTF-BOF premises in Gazipur district, few kilometer distance from the capital city Dhaka. Bangladesh Armed Forces are going through “Forces Goal – 2030” modernization program to equip the forces with most advanced and latest military hardware. Accordingly BA wants to increase its firepower to new height. Many weapons and equipment are being made at home. In future Man Portable Air Defence Systems (MANPADS) also will be made.


----------



## Bilal9

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> Within 2018-2022 BD defense should be need major development in her 3 forces. BAF need at least 3 sqd jets, long range air defense system, BA need 3 regiment modern tank, attack hellos, heavy artillery equipment's,radars, transport aircraft. BN need guided missile frigate with modern long range armaments, submarine etc. this four years BD should need to negotiate with other countries for TOT & if BD do not grow up to build equipment by own capability then this nation very soon will be sink under water.



I like your idea - how about fleshing these out on a detailed list?

We can build on what has been discussed here already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh army is adopting anew 7.62 caliber machine gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Banglar Bir said:


> *Bangladesh Army WS-22A Rocket System *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defense Update Bangladesh
> Published on Sep 25, 2017
> Bangladesh Army bought 18 batteries of Chinese WS-22A guided multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS) manufactured by the China Aerospace Long-March International. WS-22A MLRS is piece of massive firepower which can engage targets like military base, ground radar stations, command & communication centers, naval base, armored divisions etc. Initially Bangladesh Army (BA) equipped its infantry divisions and in coming years every single infantry unit will equipped with such guided rocket system. Moreover, those MLRS systems will be manufactured in home by the Bangladesh Machine Tools Factory (BMTF) and Bangladesh Ordinance Factory (BOF). For this why, BD Army negotiating with a Chinese military vehicles manufacturer to build launcher vehicles. WS-22A is a 122mm rocket system, which can also fire 200mm WS-33 rocket projectiles due to its modular design. It is a highly accurate rocket weapons system. It’s a low maintenance system with main features of: simple control system, quick response, easy operation and simple maintenance, good compatibility, high mobility. This manufacturing/assembling processes will be done at the BMTF-BOF premises in Gazipur district, few kilometer distance from the capital city Dhaka. Bangladesh Armed Forces are going through “Forces Goal – 2030” modernization program to equip the forces with most advanced and latest military hardware. Accordingly BA wants to increase its firepower to new height. Many weapons and equipment are being made at home. In future Man Portable Air Defence Systems (MANPADS) also will be made.


18 batteries or 18 units ? because 18 batteries = 4*18= 72 units ( 1 battery WS-22=4 units)
typing mistake i think lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh army Metis M1 ATGM. Army is also getting Kornet C/D for medium range need

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী গ্রীস থেকে Bangladesh Army to procure ১১ মিলিয়ন মার্কিন ডলারের বিনিময়ে 3000 Night Vision Helmet mounted Devices along with Thermal imaging system from Greece ৩০০০ নাইট ভিশন ডিভাইস এবং থার্মাল ইমেজিং সিস্টেম অর্ডার দিয়েছে।
এগুলো these are better than NATO grade devices জিনিস এবং অনেক উন্নত। এর and the following equipments will also be added সাথে আর যোগ হবে
- Ground surveillance radar (Turkey)
- Thermal Imagers (Canada)
- NVDs (Greece)
- Frequency hopping Radios (US)
- Day/Night Sniper rifle scopes (German)
- Battlefield laptops (US)
- Vehicle mounted anti-IED jammers (Czech Republic).
বিডিমিলিটারী+ ও এটি নিশ্চিত করেছে*
BDMilitary+ has also confirmed the news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*



*♦ACAR Ground Surveillance Radar*



♦
*According to Bdmilitary+ sources এর তথ্যমতে Bangladesh Army intends to purchase Turkish বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী তুরস্ক থেকে Ground Surveillance Radars কিনতে যাচ্ছে।সেই হিসেবে তুরস্কের নির্মিত ACAR Ground Surveillance Radar হতে পারে বাংলাদেশের আপকামিং গ্রাউন্ড সার্ভেইলেন্স রাডার। এটি মুলত যেকোন মুভিং টার্গেট ডিটেক্ট করতে সক্ষম।এছাড়া এটি artillery fire adjustment, providing feedback on the fall of shot with respect to the intended target এর কাজও করে থাকে।

এটি বিভিন্নভাবে অপারেট করা যায় যার মধ্যে stand-alone system, integrated onto vehicles, elevated masts or towers ইত্যাদি।

এছাড়া এটি these are also be used as integrated with command & control system হিসেবেও ব্যবহার করা যাবে।

এর রেঞ্জ উল্লেখ করা নেই। তুরস্ক এবং উরুগুয়ে এটি ব্যবহার করে থাকে*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB * 
*Bangladesh Army has decided to modernise the Artillary units rapidly, as such* *বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী তার আর্টিলারীকে শক্তিশালী করার দ্রুত পদক্ষেপ নিয়েছে।আর্টিলারি রেজিমেন্টে যুক্ত হচ্ছে অত্যাধুনিক the following are being added,Towed Artillary, Self Propelled Howitzer, Guided MRLS, Surveillance UAV.*
*
সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য Chinise and European চীন ও ইউরোপীয় বিভিন্ন দেশ থেকে বিভিন্ন ক্যালিবারের কামান কেনা হচ্ছে।যার মধ্যে 105mm Self Propelled কেনা হচ্ছে চীন থেকে।ইউরোপীয় দেশগুলো থেকে 120mm Towed/Self Propelled এবং 155mm Ultra-light Howitzer কেনা হচ্ছে।এছাড়া রাশিয়া অথবা চীন থেকে অত্যাধুনিক এবং দুরপাল্লার (৯০-১২০কিমি বা আরো বেশি) রেঞ্জের Guided Multiple Rocket Launching System (GMRLS) এবং Surveillance এর জন্য অত্যাধুনিক UAV কেনা হচ্ছে।
By 2020 5 X of Regiments Artillery ২০২০ সালের মধ্যে "খুব সম্ভবত" ৫ রেজিমেন্ট কামান এবং and 1-2 Regiments of ১-২ রেজিমেন্ট MRLS এবং GMRLS are coming আসছে।*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

This thread had become a wish list dicussing fanboy blogs .. rather than concentrating on actual bangladeshi army.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bd_4_ever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This thread had become a wish list dicussing fanboy blogs .. rather than concentrating on actual bangladeshi army.



Yes, totally agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> Bangladesh Army has decided to modernise the Artillary units rapidly, as such* *বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী তার আর্টিলারীকে শক্তিশালী করার দ্রুত পদক্ষেপ নিয়েছে।আর্টিলারি রেজিমেন্টে যুক্ত হচ্ছে অত্যাধুনিক the following are being added,Towed Artillary, Self Propelled Howitzer, Guided MRLS, Surveillance UAV.*
> *
> সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য Chinise and European চীন ও ইউরোপীয় বিভিন্ন দেশ থেকে বিভিন্ন ক্যালিবারের কামান কেনা হচ্ছে।যার মধ্যে 105mm Self Propelled কেনা হচ্ছে চীন থেকে।ইউরোপীয় দেশগুলো থেকে 120mm Towed/Self Propelled এবং 155mm Ultra-light Howitzer কেনা হচ্ছে।এছাড়া রাশিয়া অথবা চীন থেকে অত্যাধুনিক এবং দুরপাল্লার (৯০-১২০কিমি বা আরো বেশি) রেঞ্জের Guided Multiple Rocket Launching System (GMRLS) এবং Surveillance এর জন্য অত্যাধুনিক UAV কেনা হচ্ছে।
> By 2020 5 X of Regiments Artillery ২০২০ সালের মধ্যে "খুব সম্ভবত" ৫ রেজিমেন্ট কামান এবং and 1-2 Regiments of ১-২ রেজিমেন্ট MRLS এবং GMRLS are coming আসছে।*


why r u posting each nd every random fb post here??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This thread had become a wish list dicussing fanboy blogs .. rather than concentrating on actual bangladeshi army.


It's pissing me off tbh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastBengalPro

shourov323 said:


> why r u posting each nd every random fb post here??



Because he loves to do so


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*





♦Good news from Bangladesh Army



♦

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী আনুষ্ঠানিকভাবে has formally invited tenders for purchasing 155mm Towed Artillery কেনার কথা ঘোষনা করেছে।

খুব শীঘ্রই DGDP টেন্ডার ছাড়বে।সেনাসদর 155mm Towed Artillary এর স্পেসিফিকেশন চেয়েছেন।after confirmation of the specifications স্পেসিফিকেশন কনফার্ম করার পর টেন্ডার বা orders will be made these will be purchased under G2G basis এর মাধ্যমে কেনা হবে।
ইউরোপীয় দেশ থেকে এটি কেনার সম্ভাবনা খুব বেশি।আমেরিকান M-777 এর দিকেও নজর থাকতে পারে।

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Good news from Bangladesh Army
> 
> 
> 
> ♦
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী আনুষ্ঠানিকভাবে has formally invited tenders for purchasing 155mm Towed Artillery কেনার কথা ঘোষনা করেছে।
> 
> খুব শীঘ্রই DGDP টেন্ডার ছাড়বে।সেনাসদর 155mm Towed Artillary এর স্পেসিফিকেশন চেয়েছেন।after confirmation of the specifications স্পেসিফিকেশন কনফার্ম করার পর টেন্ডার বা orders will be made these will be purchased under G2G basis এর মাধ্যমে কেনা হবে।
> ইউরোপীয় দেশ থেকে এটি কেনার সম্ভাবনা খুব বেশি।আমেরিকান M-777 এর দিকেও নজর থাকতে পারে।


amar kache lage m777 kina hobe... titanium alloy halka gun system.... kichu janen koita kina hote pare?


----------



## Banglar Bir

bhai,sabr koren,tender to shoba matro invite koka holo,protome tender porba,tarpor evaluation,testing,etc,aktu to shomoy lagba, na bhuja kinla moha bipod.M-777,amar o pochondo,kintu dor dam dekti hoba na?


----------



## ghost250



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Mohammed Khaled said:


> amar kache lage m777 kina hobe... titanium alloy halka gun system.... kichu janen koita kina hote pare?


not sure whether Bangladesh would tolerate US politics on arms sales...


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> not sure whether Bangladesh would tolerate US politics on arms sales...


Aire bhai, Ono kuno dish ultra light howitzer on spec e banaina. And c130 is not capable of carrying around most of them that's made in the European countries.



shourov323 said:


> View attachment 428987


Terrible taste in suit and I should expect to know his taste in weapons?
Cuff is long, leg length overboard, tie is shit and his fucking shirt looks like he bedded multiple women prior to taking this photo.


----------



## ghost250

http://www.janes.com/article/74608/bangladesh-to-acquire-155-mm-howitzers

Bangladesh’s military procurement agency, the Directorate General Defence Purchases (DGDP), has issued a notice to foreign vendors to submit bids in support of a programme to procure artillery for the Bangladesh Army.

The notice was issued by the DGDP in late September and outlines a requirement to acquire 155 mm light-weight towed howitzers. An important requirement is to be able to transport the procured howitzers by fixed-wing aircraft.

To support the procurement, the DGDP said it requests foreign original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) to supply it with technical offers, brochures, manuals, and price lists. No details about the number of systems or the value of the procurement were disclosed by the DGDP, although the requirement is thought to cover 18 howitzers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Terrible taste in suit and I should expect to know his taste in weapons?
> Cuff is long, leg length overboard, tie is shit and his fucking shirt looks like he bedded multiple women prior to taking this photo.



You just described the average govt. amla (servant) in the subcontinent.

Suit custom (?)-made at the local bazaar by resident 'Tailor'. 

In any case, more On Topic, what MLRS are we looking at and which country?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> You just described the average govt. (servant) in the subcontinent.
> 
> Suit custom (?)-made at the local bazaar by resident 'Tailor'.
> 
> In any case, more On Topic, what MLRS are we looking at and which country?


You know we get nothing except Chinese arrows.  :,(
I wonder how many artillery pieces we are getting?

(Dad got a suit made last time from so called "bespoke tailor in bd" that shit didn't fit quite right at all. Expensive fabrics gone to waste)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Mohammed Khaled said:


> You know we get nothing except Chinese arrows.  :,(
> I wonder how many artillery pieces we are getting?
> 
> (Dad got a suit made last time from so called "bespoke tailor in bd" that shit didn't fit quite right at all. Expensive fabrics gone to waste)



More Wei Shi 22 type stuff. And then - if we are really lucky, some guided MLRS at some point.

But like I always say, getting armor stuff doesn't mean squat unless you get ToT to even assemble stuff (if it is a moderately high amount). Almost every country in our stage of development makes their own armor to some degree.


----------



## Nike

Bd needs to have decent automotive industry before starting to developed their Armor... Sure you can skip the phase but on long run it was ordinary soldier on the field who will maintain them or else you will end up like most of middle eastern countries. Take a notes and correlation, China, South Korea, India, Japan, Turkey and new player like Indonesia, Thailand all have decent Automotive industries and culture to backing them up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Quick Response Team member at Airport.



*

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
Special Forces of Bangladesh.*
Unknown special weapon of 1-Para Commandos..
This is US made SIG SG 552 NATO Assault rifle used by Bangladesh Army 1-Para Commando Battalion members. It's a 5.56x45mm Assault rifle.You guy's are bothered that "Para Commandos only use Type-56-1 as an Assault rifle".That's completely wrong. Para Commandos uses World's most advanced equipments.They doesn't show off with their weapons like other countries. There's all about skills, No luck.
The last word is "Don't judge a book by it's cover"





*SIG Sauer MPX.....
বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর ১-প্যারাকমান্ডোদের আপকামিং 9mm SMG. মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র থেকে অজানা সংখ্যক SIG MPX কেনা হয়েছে।এটি মুলত CQB (Close Quarter Battle) এর জন্য কেনা*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> More Wei Shi 22 type stuff. And then - if we are really lucky, some guided MLRS at some point.
> 
> But like I always say, getting armor stuff doesn't mean squat unless you get ToT to even assemble stuff (if it is a moderately high amount). Almost every country in our stage of development makes their own armor to some degree.


Speaking of armor getting tot would guarantee us getting something of the Chinese sorts which are quite frankly lagging behind i.e. Comparable to Russian kontakt 4... meanwhile Russia has already finished on kontakt 5 and have new gen armor. So if we want something with tot and long term. It should be at least kontakt 5... 
And if possible Bangladesh should start research on new armors although I believe we don't have any expertise manpower in this field.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

madokafc said:


> Bd needs to have decent automotive industry before starting to developed their Armor... Sure you can skip the phase but on long run it was ordinary soldier on the field who will maintain them or else you will end up like most of middle eastern countries. Take a notes and correlation, China, South Korea, India, Japan, Turkey and new player like Indonesia, Thailand all have decent Automotive industries and culture to backing them up




What is the link between automotive industry and armour? we don't have much of an automotive industry but we do have very very long history of shipbuilding, would that not count for anything?


----------



## Nike

mb444 said:


> What is the link between automotive industry and armour? we don't have much of an automotive industry but we do have very very long history of shipbuilding, would that not count for anything?



Actually there is a lot, many Countries depends their armored vehicle manufacturing process toward their local automotive industries. Much complex automotive industries they had the more little chance their dependencies toward foreign supplier. Take Korean examples, they being known to have matured ground forces defense industry manufacturer like Daewoo, Doosan and Hyundai Rotem all of them had civillian automotive industries to backing their expertise in vehicle manufacturing. Like their Blackfox 6X6/8X8 APC most parts is sourced from their local automotive supplier starting from transmision, gear box, Engine, chasis, shield window, carburator etc. The more highly advance automotive industry your country had will led you toward Automotive culture and in turn will led your country toward the abundance of human resources who is able and knowing enough about their stuff like repairing vehicles and made them working all the times with little training and introduction efforts. 

Just Another example, my Country PT PINDAD just starting to manufacturing armored vehicle just in decade or so and we had smooth progress in this field thanks to the abundance of human resources in this field we had. PT PINDAD also outsourcing many components the vehicles they made toward Privates companies to made speedy their production rates and safe the effort to assembly process. Well actually we are starting to progressing toward much more complex vehicle than the usual APC and tactical vehicle. We are starting to made tanks and IFV, indigenously with some foreign help at the start.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mb444

madokafc said:


> Actually there is a lot, many Countries depends their armored vehicle manufacturing process toward their local automotive industries. Much complex automotive industries they had the more little chance their dependencies toward foreign supplier. Take Korean examples, they being known to have matured ground forces defense industry manufacturer like Daewoo, Doosan and Hyundai Rotem all of them had civillian automotive industries to backing their expertise in vehicle manufacturing. Like their Blackfox 6X6/8X8 APC most parts is sourced from their local automotive supplier starting from transmision, gear box, Engine, chasis, shield window, carburator etc. The more highly advance automotive industry your country had will led you toward Automotive culture and in turn will led your country toward the abundance of human resources who is able and knowing enough about their stuff like repairing vehicles and made them working all the times with little training and introduction efforts.
> 
> Just Another example, my Country PT PINDAD just starting to manufacturing armored vehicle just in decade or so and we had smooth progress in this field thanks to the abundance of human resources in this field we had. PT PINDAD also outsourcing many components the vehicles they made toward Privates companies to made speedy their production rates and safe the effort to assembly process. Well actually we are starting to progressing toward much more complex vehicle than the usual APC and tactical vehicle. We are starting to made tanks and IFV, indigenously with some foreign help at the start.




fair enough... makes sense. thank you.


----------



## BDforever

According to Strategical Journal:

Currently, Bangladesh army has a total of 28 artillery regiments including 19 field regiments, 3 medium caliber regiments, 5 air defense regiments, and 1 self-propelled regiments using 56 M56A1 and 98 M56/L10A1 105mm howitzers, 110 Type 83 and 14 D-30 122mm field guns, 62 Type 59-1 130mm towed gun from China and 18 NORA B-52 155mm wheeled self-propelled howitzers from Serbia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> According to Strategical Journal:
> 
> Currently, Bangladesh army has a total of 28 artillery regiments including 19 field regiments, 3 medium caliber regiments, 5 air defense regiments, and 1 self-propelled regiments using 56 M56A1 and 98 M56/L10A1 105mm howitzers, 110 Type 83 and 14 D-30 122mm field guns, 62 Type 59-1 130mm towed gun from China and 18 NORA B-52 155mm wheeled self-propelled howitzers from Serbia.



Whats AA Gun in posession


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> Whats AA Gun in posession


Don't know but has 5 batteries of FM90B SAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

BDforever said:


> Don't know but has 5 batteries of FM90B SAM




Do you know how many launchers/missiles for each battery?


----------



## BDforever

UKBengali said:


> Do you know how many launchers/missiles for each battery?


3 launchers with 4 missiles each.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

BDforever said:


> 3 launchers with 4 missiles each.




So altogether only 60 ready to fire missiles. Not enough for an army as large as the BD one but at least it is a start.
BAF has it's own FM-90 batteries.
1 battery of LY-80E will arrive in April 2018 and that will provide medium range(40-50km) cover at last.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

UKBengali said:


> So altogether only 60 ready to fire missiles. Not enough for an army as large as the BD one but at least it is a start.
> BAF has it's own FM-90 batteries.
> 1 battery of LY-80E will arrive in April 2018 and that will provide medium range(40-50km) cover at last.


that is for Airforce. It will have 40km range. Army will buy 70km (HQ-16B) version as well as FM3000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

madokafc said:


> Whats AA Gun in posession

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

BDforever said:


> that is for Airforce. It will have 40km range. Army will buy 70km (HQ-16B) version as well as FM3000




FM-3000 SAM has up to 30km range and is considered short-to-medium range and so does not make much sense to buy anymore of the 15km range FM-90B


----------



## BDforever

UKBengali said:


> FM-3000 SAM has up to 30km range and is considered short-to-medium range and so does not make much sense to buy anymore of the 15km range FM-90B


FM-90B might be handed over to Airforce as Airforce already operates 2 batteries.
FM3000 was not in offer list by China until recently

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 429877
> View attachment 429878



Hmm, i though they got S 60 but it is not....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Bangladesh Ordnance Factories top open second unit

https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-industry-news/bangladesh-ordnance-factories-to-open-second-unit/*


----------



## Banglar Bir



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

madokafc said:


> Bd needs to have decent automotive industry before starting to developed their Armor... Sure you can skip the phase but on long run it was ordinary soldier on the field who will maintain them or else you will end up like most of middle eastern countries. Take a notes and correlation, China, South Korea, India, Japan, Turkey and new player like Indonesia, Thailand all have decent Automotive industries and culture to backing them up


The military now makes their own trucks besides the new ones they buy now and then... rest all, automotive industry is bd is mostly about assembling than manufacturing all of the component in house. 
Toyota for ex has their plant in Thailand which actually assembles all the parts that's made in Japan and Indonesia and ships them to Middle East for ex.


----------



## Nike

Mohammed Khaled said:


> The military now makes their own trucks besides the new ones they buy now and then... rest all, automotive industry is bd is mostly about assembling than manufacturing all of the component in house.
> Toyota for ex has their plant in Thailand which actually assembles all the parts that's made in Japan and Indonesia and ships them to Middle East for ex.



Even the number of vehicles assembled in your country is too small to begin with

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Banglar Bir said:


> View attachment 429994


@DESERT FIGHTER how is the camo ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER how is the camo ?


It looks like Woodland...



Banglar Bir said:


> View attachment 429994


Dude needs better gear... vest,limb guards.. and some upgrades to his AK..

Check outPA regulars gear is ...



BDforever said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER how is the camo ?



BD... Lemme boast a lil... Pak has the best equipped forces in the region.. when it comes to soldiers gear.

We transformed due to war situation,... else our soldiers would still be wearin tin cans and wooden furniture G3s and AKs... and 80s flaks...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It looks like Woodland...
> 
> 
> Dude needs better gear... vest,limb guards.. and some upgrades to his AK..
> 
> Check outPA regulars gear is ...
> 
> 
> 
> BD... Lemme boast a lil... Pak has the best equipped forces in the region.. when it comes to soldiers gear.
> 
> We transformed due to war situation,... else our soldiers would still be wearin tin cans and wooden furniture G3s and AKs... and 80s flaks...


like this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> much better actually .
> 
> These are our paramil:
> View attachment 430044
> 
> View attachment 430045
> 
> Our SF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 430047
> View attachment 430048
> View attachment 430049
> 
> 
> Our regulars
> 
> View attachment 430051
> View attachment 430052
> View attachment 430053
> 
> View attachment 430055
> View attachment 430054
> View attachment 430058


Bangladesh Army Commandos are getting Kriss vector gen 2 and SIG SG 552 Commando by the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Army Commandos are getting Kriss vector gen 2 and SIG SG 552 Commando by the end of this year.


Hoprfully by that time... our mil selects or get a new rifle...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hoprfully by that time... our mil selects or get a new rifle...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

And our new Plate carriers see mass service ( in service with SF and Frontline soldiers)







BDforever said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And our new Plate carriers see mass service ( in service with SF and Frontline soldiers)
> View attachment 430061


Bangladesh Army has awarded Turkey contract of 680 Tur-k LAV worth $1billion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Army Commandos are getting Kriss vector gen 2 and SIG SG 552 Commando by the end of this year.


As for SIG... We use em:








BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Army has awarded Turkey contract of 680 Tur-k LAV worth $1billion


LAV? light assault vehicles?

HIT is building LAVs ... while a Pak Private company is also marketing theirs:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> LAV? light assault vehicles?
> 
> HIT is building LAVs ... while a Pak Private company is also marketing theirs:
> 
> View attachment 430065


light armored vehicle duh ! ! !
this one but Turkish version of 600 Tur-k2 (4x4) and 80 Tur-k3 (6x6)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> light armored vehicle duh ! ! !
> this one but Turkish version of 600 Tur-k2 (4x4) and 80 Tur-k3 (6x6)


LOL... We produce em ..

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-army-apc-inventory.87330/page-5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> LOL... We produce em ..
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-army-apc-inventory.87330/page-5


well ofc, you guys require them in large numbers and hence it makes sense to make more of these things in house.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> LOL... We produce em ..
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-army-apc-inventory.87330/page-5



Good! Means we can source some parts-wise and maybe even arrange for ToT.

That being said- assembling LAV is not rocket science (welding, cast parts and armor tech other than critical boring for barrels), but for some reason we have neglected this so far. There are some parts for tanks (especially Type 59G upgrade) made locally as well.

HIT got large amounts of funding from successive Army-controlled administrations in Pakistan but we of course neglected this sector.

We are by the way the largest operator of BTR-80s outside Russia (1000 plus). There may already be a BTR-80 overhaul factory locally or one near completion.

If we are buying so many LAV from Turkey, would've made sense to get ToT with it.

We can still negotiate with the Turkish firms AFAIK for such a large order which has to be broken up in stages of supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Mean while Bangladesh Army modernization process is going on very fast.
picture of regular infantrymen with new gears  I repeat, they are regular infantrymen









@DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

madokafc said:


> Even the number of vehicles assembled in your country is too small to begin with


 Bangladesh is a country of rivers..... each kilometer of road has to go over several rivers and canals.... and the soil and weather conditions are not the best for roads.... and a large part of the country is more easily covered by river.... though most rivers have silted up.... the amount of road surface is not very big.... so, there's little change that Bangladesh will build millions of cars... 

but that doesn't mean we can't build armoured vehicles... don't bring the lame logic that if you continue to build cars, it will some day turn into a tank.... cars are for consumers and tanks are for the state..... consumers won't make a strong state....


----------



## Michael Corleone

Actually local factory have been making tank parts for the upgrades. Things are being indigenous as much as possible. The type 59 got bd designation because it's basically remade in bd. The number of tanks in our inventory went from 700 to some 350 now.


----------



## Nike

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> Bangladesh is a country of rivers..... each kilometer of road has to go over several rivers and canals.... and the soil and weather conditions are not the best for roads.... and a large part of the country is more easily covered by river.... though most rivers have silted up.... the amount of road surface is not very big.... so, there's little change that Bangladesh will build millions of cars...
> 
> but that doesn't mean we can't build armoured vehicles... don't bring the lame logic that if you continue to build cars, it will some day turn into a tank.... cars are for consumers and tanks are for the state..... consumers won't make a strong state....



Its Your logic which is lame, Bd as a river country is just your lame excuse in the first place. If Bd move most of their goods and people by river means you hold most riverine transportation in large number, but they dont. Even your shipping industry is yet to reach million tonnes milestone. 

First show me Bd armored car design till now? Or where they assembled Btr 80? No one can do because you dont have such facilities and gave no effort for such adventure. Your excuse is not working here

There is lot of case where private owned companies and state owned companies whose main business is building consumer car had main side business to build tank and armored car, Daewoo, Toyota, Hyundai, Kawasaki, tatra from Cheko, and there is case where private companies such as Renault provide their best engineering skill to help project like VAB, VBCL and among other. Have strong car company and manufacturer working in your country surely will help alot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

madokafc said:


> Its Your logic which is lame, Bd as a river country is just your lame excuse in the first place. If Bd move most of their goods and people by river means you hold most riverine transportation in large number, but they dont. Even your shipping industry is yet to reach million tonnes milestone.
> 
> First show me Bd armored car design till now? Or where they assembled Btr 80? No one can do because you dont have such facilities and gave no effort for such adventure. Your excuse is not working here
> 
> There is lot of case where private owned companies and state owned companies whose main business is building consumer car had main side business to build tank and armored car, Daewoo, Toyota, Hyundai, Kawasaki, tatra from Cheko, and there is case where private companies such as Renault provide their best engineering skill to help project like VAB, VBCL and among other. Have strong car company and manufacturer working in your country surely will help alot.


well there are pictures of "armored cars" that was actually converted from retired t-62 light tank chassis....
and there is no BTR-80 assembly plant but a overhauling plant is being built.


----------



## Banglar Bir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
Tender has been invited for আর্টিলারি এর পাশাপাশি LIGHT TANK alongside Artillary এর ও টেন্ডার ডাকা হয়েছে।*
লিংক : http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/352.pdf





*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
·বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য Contenders for 155mm Ultra-light Towed Artillery for BA এর প্রতিদ্বন্দ্বী যারা আছে-



♦M777 Ultra-light Howitzer (USA)



♦AH-4 Howitzer (China)



♦SLWH Pegasus (Singapore)



♦Panter (Turkey)



♦G5 Ultra-light (South Africa)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir




----------



## BDforever

Banglar Bir said:


>


Sk tv lol


----------



## Banglar Bir

BDforever said:


> Sk tv lol


*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
*তুরস্ক বাংলাদেশকে Turkey offers T-129 Attack Helicopter to Bangladesh অফার করেছে। *
*বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর ২৪ টি 24 X Attack Helicopter for BA এর চাহিদার প্রেক্ষিতে এই অফার করা হয়েছে। *
*Attack Helicopter এর হট লিস্ট এ এখন Mil Mi-28NM আর T-129 আছে। দেখা যাক বাংলাদেশ কোনটি কিনে।*
*সূত্র: বিডিমিলিটারি+*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> তুরস্ক বাংলাদেশকে Turkey offers T-129 Attack Helicopter to Bangladesh অফার করেছে।
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর ২৪ টি 24 X Attack Helicopter for BA এর চাহিদার প্রেক্ষিতে এই অফার করা হয়েছে।
> Attack Helicopter এর হট লিস্ট এ এখন Mil Mi-28NM আর T-129 আছে। দেখা যাক বাংলাদেশ কোনটি কিনে।
> সূত্র: বিডিমিলিটারি+*


I know but title of the video is very funny like as usual of Sk tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

BDforever said:


> I know but title of the video is very funny like as usual of Sk tv


At times humour adds a little spice to the dish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> Mean while Bangladesh Army modernization process is going on very fast.
> picture of regular infantrymen with new gears  I repeat, they are regular infantrymen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER


Scopes on AK type weapons are useless.. unless you shoot in semi mode.

Better option is dot sights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Banglar Bir said:


> At times humour adds a little spice to the dish.


now I have suspense about you with the channel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

BDforever said:


> now I have suspense about you with the channel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohammed Khaled said:


> well there are pictures of "armored cars" that was actually converted from retired t-62 light tank chassis....
> and there is no BTR-80 assembly plant but a overhauling plant is being built.


Do you mean this;





Its just a type-62 without its gun (removed).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Do you mean this;
> View attachment 430840
> 
> Its just a type-62 without its gun (removed).


General Mostifiz,with his bright Gopali ideas. Destroyed a whole regiment of Type-62,light scout tanks along with a regiment of 105 mm man portable NATO standard Italian pack Howitzers,in this process.


----------



## BDforever

Banglar Bir said:


>


ahahahah bro, plz be little more realistic and reliable.Making everything Masala is not good thing 
You will lose credibility for being Masala lol


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Do you mean this;
> View attachment 430840
> 
> Its just a type-62 without its gun (removed).


There is one without the turret.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohammed Khaled said:


> There is one without the turret.


One without a turret cannot carry more than 2 or somehow 3 soldiers.

Type 62 is small and cramped... and built to carry hardly the 4 man crew..

Unless u modified it with a new turret... like one below... modified for a different role:


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> One without a turret cannot carry more than 2 or somehow 3 soldiers.
> 
> Type 62 is small and cramped... and built to carry hardly the 4 man crew..
> 
> Unless u modified it with a new turret... like one below... modified for a different role:
> 
> View attachment 430854


Well the turret and terretless version are scrapped by now. They seem to pose danger to the passengers regardless and very little benefits to upgrade them to latest specs. That's how the tank numbers from from 700 something to around 300 rn.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Well the turret and terretless version are scrapped by now. They seem to pose danger to the passengers regardless and very little benefits to upgrade them to latest specs. That's how the tank numbers from from 700 something to around 300 rn.


Actually they arent useless.

Pak Army converted old Type series into mine clearing vehicles and recovery vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

madokafc said:


> Its Your logic which is lame, Bd as a river country is just your lame excuse in the first place. If Bd move most of their goods and people by river means you hold most riverine transportation in large number, but they dont. Even your shipping industry is yet to reach million tonnes milestone.
> 
> First show me Bd armored car design till now? Or where they assembled Btr 80? No one can do because you dont have such facilities and gave no effort for such adventure. Your excuse is not working here
> 
> There is lot of case where private owned companies and state owned companies whose main business is building consumer car had main side business to build tank and armored car, Daewoo, Toyota, Hyundai, Kawasaki, tatra from Cheko, and there is case where private companies such as Renault provide their best engineering skill to help project like VAB, VBCL and among other. Have strong car company and manufacturer working in your country surely will help alot.



its no use arguing with an irrational person.... where did you learn your arguments?
and that too, without knowing things..... someone who doesn't even know that 90% of internal goods are transported through rivers and 35% of the passengers using the same route, even listening to that person's arguments is a waste of time.... 

no point arguing with an appointee....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
2 hrs ·
*FN-16 MANPAD "Eagle"
বাংলাদেশ সমরাস্ত্র কারখানা BOF has started production of এ নির্মিত হচ্ছে শর্ট রেঞ্জ Man Portable Air Defence System (MANPAD) বানানো শুরু করেছে।
চীন থেকে প্রযুক্তি (with Chinise TOT) সহ কেনার পরে গতবছর থেকেই প্রোডাকশন শুরু হবার কথা থাকলেও বাজেট স্বল্পতার জন্য পেছানো হয়েছিলো।

এই মিসাইলে ডাবল সিকার double seeker (UV & IR) ব্যবহার করা হয়েছে। যার ফলে এটির একটি গাইডেন্স অকেজো করে দিলেও অন্যটি কার্যক্ষম থাকবে।এই মিসাইলের রেঞ্জ range 6 km ৬ কিমি।*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Banglar Bir

*BDMilitary*
14 hrs · 


*New post (Army aviation procures Austrian-built training aircraft) has been published on Bangladesh Military Forces -* 
BDMilitary.com




Army aviation procures Austrian-built training aircraft
*The Bangladesh Army has purchased some primary training aircraft from Austria as part of its ongoing plan to rapidly develop its Air Wing, which recently took delivery of its largest transport aircraft*
BDMILITARY.COM


----------



## EastBengalPro

Member of a Cheetah 1st para of Bangladesh Special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*BDforever*
*ELITE MEMBER*




*Fighting In Built Up Areas (FIBUA) - Urban Warfare has been given emphasis in the Bangladesh Army. Now every Infantry Division is training their troops to conduct warfare in confined spaces. This video provides an insight in to FIBUA*.
We thank the members of the 66 Infantry Division for this display.




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*· 




*Bangladesh Army is going to purchase Austrian 5-6 x Diamond DA-42 aircrafts to replace it's old Cessna-152 aircrafts fleet.
Bangladesh Army Aviation has already purchased 4 x Diamond DA-40 for training purpose and all of them will be delivered soon
বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী খুব শীঘ্রই তাদের পুরাতন Cessna-152 কে অস্ট্রিয়ার নির্মিত ৫/৬ টি Diamond DA-42 দিয়ে রিপ্লেস করবে।এছাড়া সেনাবাহিনী অস্ট্রিয়া থেকে ইতিমধ্যে ৪ টি Diamond DA-40 কিনেছে যা খুব শীঘ্রই বহরে যুক্ত হবে।*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bangladesh Army is going to purchase Austrian 5-6 x Diamond DA-42 aircrafts to replace it's old Cessna-152 aircrafts fleet.
> Bangladesh Army Aviation has already purchased 4 x Diamond DA-40 for training purpose and all of them will be delivered soon
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী খুব শীঘ্রই তাদের পুরাতন Cessna-152 কে অস্ট্রিয়ার নির্মিত ৫/৬ টি Diamond DA-42 দিয়ে রিপ্লেস করবে।এছাড়া সেনাবাহিনী অস্ট্রিয়া থেকে ইতিমধ্যে ৪ টি Diamond DA-40 কিনেছে যা খুব শীঘ্রই বহরে যুক্ত হবে।*




Way way way too many trainers for every stage of training compared to the actual fighters we have or plan to have in BAF.

It's illogical and inefficient use of resources unless the plan is for something else..... however given the spineless performance of BD armed forces in face of Burmese aggression it does seem like the whole defense sector purchases is simply a money grab.


----------



## bd_4_ever

mb444 said:


> Way way way too many trainers for every stage of training compared to the actual fighters we have or plan to have in BAF.
> 
> It's illogical and inefficient use of resources unless the plan is for something else..... however given the spineless performance of BD armed forces in face of Burmese aggression it does seem like the whole defense sector purchases is simply a money grab.



Agreed somewhat. Don't really like the fact that way too many trainers are being procured whereas the focus should be getting combat aircrafts.


----------



## mb444

bd_4_ever said:


> Agreed somewhat. Don't really like the fact that way too many trainers are being procured whereas the focus should be getting combat aircrafts.



You need lots of different types of trainers To train pilots. Not all pilots will make it as a fighter pilot .... majority will be diverted to transport wings, trained as helicopter pilots etc. 

However with the purchase of the YAKS to be followed by as yet unconfirmed same number of Russian birds is illogical. 

It makes no sense..... we are likely to have the largest pool of trained pilots wasting their talents. It needs to be looked at from an economic perspective. What is the point of spending over a million dollars in training for each pilots for there to be no avenue for that talent to be utilised. 

Utterly pointless. There is fundamental error in BDs military planning. If this is being caused by BAL and Indian influence then the military needs to remove this unelected force from power.

Their whole point is to defend the nation from enemy in an without. BAL if it is the enemy within, remove it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

mb444 said:


> You need lots of different types of trainers To train pilots. Not all pilots will make it as a fighter pilot .... majority will be diverted to transport wings, trained as helicopter pilots etc.
> 
> However with the purchase of the YAKS to be followed by as yet unconfirmed same number of Russian birds is illogical.
> 
> It makes no sense..... we are likely to have the largest pool of trained pilots wasting their talents. It needs to be looked at from an economic perspective. What is the point of spending over a million dollars in training for each pilots for there to be no avenue for that talent to be utilised.
> 
> Utterly pointless. There is fundamental error in BDs military planning. If this is being caused by BAL and Indian influence then the military needs to remove this unelected force from power.
> 
> Their whole point is to defend the nation from enemy in an without. BAL if it is the enemy within, remove it.


I hear lot of it to be blamed on BAF incompetent superiors... while the navy basically transformed in 10 years out of scrap... the air force chief goes to air shows every year and comes back without result and false promises of new birds in numbers.


----------



## mb444

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I hear lot of it to be blamed on BAF incompetent superiors... while the navy basically transformed in 10 years out of scrap... the air force chief goes to air shows every year and comes back without result and false promises of new birds in numbers.



If that's the case these idiots needs to be sacked to correct this institutional disfunctionality


----------



## bdslph

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bangladesh Army is going to purchase Austrian 5-6 x Diamond DA-42 aircrafts to replace it's old Cessna-152 aircrafts fleet.
> Bangladesh Army Aviation has already purchased 4 x Diamond DA-40 for training purpose and all of them will be delivered soon
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী খুব শীঘ্রই তাদের পুরাতন Cessna-152 কে অস্ট্রিয়ার নির্মিত ৫/৬ টি Diamond DA-42 দিয়ে রিপ্লেস করবে।এছাড়া সেনাবাহিনী অস্ট্রিয়া থেকে ইতিমধ্যে ৪ টি Diamond DA-40 কিনেছে যা খুব শীঘ্রই বহরে যুক্ত হবে।*



i know this are cheap not expensive easy to maintain cheaper in many ways but still a waste the air force has so many planes to train. only to train transport planes pilot for the army you dont need new planes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Everyone may already be aware, that the Army is in the process of obtaining VT-5 Light Tanks from China.
Initially, Swedish-made CV-90-120T was meant to be procured, and talks progressed. However,due to budgetary constraints, along with various other limitations,the Chinese offer of VT-5 are good and at a much lower price.
The army is initially obtaining 1 X regiment (44 tanks and 3/4 ARVs). If their performance satisfies the Army,s requirements, then a total 4 X regiments will be procured. This means, app 176 X Tanks and 12-16 X ARV's.
And if there are any update on the MBT(T-90MS Tagil or T-72B3), the same will be informed,subsequently.
Those who all have not yet received any news about the Tender,the link is provided below
Link- http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/352.pdf
Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB



সবাই হয়তো ইতিমধ্যেই জেনেছেন যে সেনাবাহিনী চীন থেকে VT-5 Light Tank কিনতে যাচ্ছে।
প্রথম্ব সুইডেনের নির্মিত CV-90-120T কেনার কথা ছিলো এবং এ নিয়ে কথাবার্তাও অনেক দূর এগিয়েছিলো।কিন্তু বাজেট স্বল্পতা,বিভিন্ন সীমাবদ্ধতা এবং চীন স্বল্প মূল্যে ভালো অফার দেওয়ায় VT-5 কেনা হচ্ছে।

সেনাবাহিনী আপাতত ১ রেজিমেন্ট (৪৪ টি ট্যাংক এবং ৩/৪ টি ARV) কিনছে।যদি পারফর্মেন্স ভালো হয় তাহলে মোট ৪ রেজিমেন্ট কেনা হবে।অর্থাৎ প্রায় ১৭৬ টি ট্যাংক এবং ১২-১৬ টি রিকোভারি ভেহিকল।

আর মেইন ব্যাটল ট্যাংক (T-90MS Tagil or T-72B3) নিয়ে কোন আপডেট পেলে জানানো হবে।
যারা এখনো টেন্ডার সংক্রান্ত কোন নিউজ পান নি বা জানেন না তাদের জন্য লিংক provide করা হচ্ছে।
লিংক-http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/352.pdf*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Banglar Bir said:


> *Everyone may already be aware, that the Army is in the process of obtaining VT-5 Light Tanks from China.
> Initially, Swedish-made CV-90-120T was meant to be procured, and talks progressed. However,due to budgetary constraints, along with various other limitations,the Chinese offer of VT-5 are good and at a much lower price.
> The army is initially obtaining 1 X regiment (44 tanks and 3/4 ARVs). If their performance satisfies the Army,s requirements, then a total 4 X regiments will be procured. This means, app 176 X Tanks and 12-16 X ARV's.
> And if there are any update on the MBT(T-90MS Tagil or T-72B3), the same will be informed,subsequently.
> Those who all have not yet received any news about the Tender,the link is provided below
> Link- http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/352.pdf
> Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> 
> 
> 
> সবাই হয়তো ইতিমধ্যেই জেনেছেন যে সেনাবাহিনী চীন থেকে VT-5 Light Tank কিনতে যাচ্ছে।
> প্রথম্ব সুইডেনের নির্মিত CV-90-120T কেনার কথা ছিলো এবং এ নিয়ে কথাবার্তাও অনেক দূর এগিয়েছিলো।কিন্তু বাজেট স্বল্পতা,বিভিন্ন সীমাবদ্ধতা এবং চীন স্বল্প মূল্যে ভালো অফার দেওয়ায় VT-5 কেনা হচ্ছে।
> 
> সেনাবাহিনী আপাতত ১ রেজিমেন্ট (৪৪ টি ট্যাংক এবং ৩/৪ টি ARV) কিনছে।যদি পারফর্মেন্স ভালো হয় তাহলে মোট ৪ রেজিমেন্ট কেনা হবে।অর্থাৎ প্রায় ১৭৬ টি ট্যাংক এবং ১২-১৬ টি রিকোভারি ভেহিকল।
> 
> আর মেইন ব্যাটল ট্যাংক (T-90MS Tagil or T-72B3) নিয়ে কোন আপডেট পেলে জানানো হবে।
> যারা এখনো টেন্ডার সংক্রান্ত কোন নিউজ পান নি বা জানেন না তাদের জন্য লিংক provide করা হচ্ছে।
> লিংক-http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/352.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 431745


this is the problem with bd, test it before buying it.... not buy some and test before commiting to them.... this will cause financial restraints 20-30 years from now when you need spares, upgrades for most of these vehicles.


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

Vito Corleone said:


> this is the problem with bd, test it before buying it.... not buy some and test before commiting to them.... this will cause financial restraints 20-30 years from now when you need spares, upgrades for most of these vehicles.


If same problem find like MBT 2000 then?


----------



## BDforever

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> If same problem find like MBT 2000 then?


there is no problem with MBT2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army sniper with AX308 Laupa Magnam
Photo from Bangladesh Army magazine, ripped by JM Sohel. Posted by BDMilitary




@DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

In an Exercise, 
Australian Joint Military Special Forces, getting instructions from their Force Commander,
a Bangladeshi Major General.
.
Photo: Bangladesh Army Archive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bdslph

Banglar Bir said:


> *Everyone may already be aware, that the Army is in the process of obtaining VT-5 Light Tanks from China.
> Initially, Swedish-made CV-90-120T was meant to be procured, and talks progressed. However,due to budgetary constraints, along with various other limitations,the Chinese offer of VT-5 are good and at a much lower price.
> The army is initially obtaining 1 X regiment (44 tanks and 3/4 ARVs). If their performance satisfies the Army,s requirements, then a total 4 X regiments will be procured. This means, app 176 X Tanks and 12-16 X ARV's.
> And if there are any update on the MBT(T-90MS Tagil or T-72B3), the same will be informed,subsequently.
> Those who all have not yet received any news about the Tender,the link is provided below
> Link- http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/352.pdf
> Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> 
> 
> 
> সবাই হয়তো ইতিমধ্যেই জেনেছেন যে সেনাবাহিনী চীন থেকে VT-5 Light Tank কিনতে যাচ্ছে।
> প্রথম্ব সুইডেনের নির্মিত CV-90-120T কেনার কথা ছিলো এবং এ নিয়ে কথাবার্তাও অনেক দূর এগিয়েছিলো।কিন্তু বাজেট স্বল্পতা,বিভিন্ন সীমাবদ্ধতা এবং চীন স্বল্প মূল্যে ভালো অফার দেওয়ায় VT-5 কেনা হচ্ছে।
> 
> সেনাবাহিনী আপাতত ১ রেজিমেন্ট (৪৪ টি ট্যাংক এবং ৩/৪ টি ARV) কিনছে।যদি পারফর্মেন্স ভালো হয় তাহলে মোট ৪ রেজিমেন্ট কেনা হবে।অর্থাৎ প্রায় ১৭৬ টি ট্যাংক এবং ১২-১৬ টি রিকোভারি ভেহিকল।
> 
> আর মেইন ব্যাটল ট্যাংক (T-90MS Tagil or T-72B3) নিয়ে কোন আপডেট পেলে জানানো হবে।
> যারা এখনো টেন্ডার সংক্রান্ত কোন নিউজ পান নি বা জানেন না তাদের জন্য লিংক provide করা হচ্ছে।
> লিংক-http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/352.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 431745



we did the same thing like the mbt2000 and we were complain later 
test at full before buying that is the rule 
dont buy any regiment nor commit any unless full testing are done in BD 
its dont matter if its cheaper or better available of spare parts






*China shows off the capability of its new VT5 light tank*






*Latest lightweight battle tank makes official debut at Airshow China*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

bdslph said:


> we did the same thing like the mbt2000 and we were complain later
> test at full before buying that is the rule
> dont buy any regiment nor commit any unless full testing are done in BD
> its dont matter if its cheaper or better available of spare parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China shows off the capability of its new VT5 light tank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Latest lightweight battle tank makes official debut at Airshow China*


who did complain? officials source from Army ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

BDforever said:


> there is no problem with MBT2000.


Except the potential to cook off ammo if penetrated on flanks. Because it's based on t72 chassis with nearly the same loader albeit a bit safer like the latter version.



BDforever said:


> In an Exercise,
> Australian Joint Military Special Forces, getting instructions from their Force Commander,
> a Bangladeshi Major General.
> .
> Photo: Bangladesh Army Archive.


Blue giri will say it's fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

BD need to start building long range missile with the cooperation of Iran or Turkey. it will be a strategic relation becoz both country will be favor on war time with MM or India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army personnel from East Bengal Regiment 
@DESERT FIGHTER @madokafc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Army personnel from East Bengal Regiment
> @DESERT FIGHTER @madokafc



Damn, BD infantry is very well-equipped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী নতুন বুলেট প্রুফ হেলমেট কেনার দরপত্র আহ্বান করেছে।

এগুলো ইউরোপ এবং আমেরিকা কেনা হচ্ছে। এসব হেলমেট শত্রুর গুলির হাত থেকে সুরক্ষা দিবে।





http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/1675.pdf
credit: DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

madokafc said:


> Meh, not at all
> View attachment 432190
> 
> View attachment 432193
> 
> View attachment 432189
> View attachment 432192
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 432182
> View attachment 432183
> View attachment 432184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah Australian will be left sooner or later. We got our programme to overpower them sooner or later, as our late Yudhoyono had vowed. KFX/IFX is on the pipeline, indigenous submarine, indigenous LHD, apache programme, Indigenous Tank, and so on. It is futile to talk against an resident of LDC country an idiot on top of that. Most of Indonesian member will share the same Point of view and sentiment with me regarding our relationship with Australia as we must to overpower them.
> View attachment 432196
> View attachment 432197
> View attachment 432198
> View attachment 432199
> 
> 
> @nufix @anas_nurhafidz @barjo @sukarno @MarveL



Why are you even talking about this on this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army personnel in UN mission




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

*South Korea offer To Bangladesh K21-105 Light Attack Tank.*





*Specification:*
Crew 3 men
* Dimensions and weight*
Weight ~ 25 t
Length (gun forward) ~ 8.5 m
Hull length ~ 7 m
Width ~ 3.4 m
Height ~ 3 m
*Armament*
Main gun 105-mm rifled
ATGW Falarick 105
Machine guns 1 x 7.62-mm
Elevation range - 10 to +42°
Traverse range 360 degrees

The K21-105 is a new light tank. It was jointly developed by CMI Defence of Belgium and Doosan DST of South Korea. It seems that this vehicle was first publicly revealed in 2014.

The K21-105 is basically a South Korean K21 infantry fighting vehicle fitted with a Belgian CMI Defense CT-CV 105HP two-man turret. This combination provides significant direct fire capability, based on relatively light and mobile chassis. The K21-105 is cheaper and more strategically and tactically mobile comparing with main battle tanks. Also is cheaper to produce and to maintain comparing with main battle tanks.

Earlier, in 2013, a  prototype light tank, based on the K-21 IFV has been revealed. It was developed by the same companies. It also used the chassis of the K21 IFV, but was fitted with XC-8 lightweight concept turret, armed with a 120-mm gun. Most likely that the K21-105 evolved from this project.

The K21-105 is being referred as medium tank by its developers. However this armored machine weights around 25 t. By current standards it is rather a light tank.

The main role of this tank is to support infantry. It is effective against armored and soft skin vehicles, buildings and fortifications. Also it has secondary anti-tank capability. This system may not be very effective against modern main battle tanks, unless attacking from ambush. However it is likely to defeat most widespread tanks that North Korea has.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Source: Defence Update Bangladesh
*Italy Offered A129 Helicopter to Bangladesh Army*

Bangladesh Army getting offer for its Attack Chopper acquisition program from various sources includes Italian Leonardo Company with its A129 International attack helicopter

Bangladesh Army attack helicopter procurement, Leonardo A129 is an option.

Italian defense equipment manufacturer Leonardo Company offered it A129 International attack helicopter to Bangladesh Army. Attack helicopters are modern army’s aerial warfare backbone and Leonardo’s A129 combat helicopter is one of the most sophisticated chopper in its class.
<iframe width="542" height="325" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/XyrpHwLckkg?ecver=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

It is a combat proven platform. A129 also dubbed as AW129, sometimes. Italian Army operating 59 of them and deployed worldwide operations. This attack helo can operate in hot desert conditions, cold weather, and tropical humid weather. If Bangladesh Army go for A129 then they can get logistics, training, maintenance and spare supports easily


----------



## BDforever

bluesky said:


> Source: Defence Update Bangladesh
> *Italy Offered A129 Helicopter to Bangladesh Army*
> 
> Bangladesh Army getting offer for its Attack Chopper acquisition program from various sources includes Italian Leonardo Company with its A129 International attack helicopter
> 
> Bangladesh Army attack helicopter procurement, Leonardo A129 is an option.
> 
> Italian defense equipment manufacturer Leonardo Company offered it A129 International attack helicopter to Bangladesh Army. Attack helicopters are modern army’s aerial warfare backbone and Leonardo’s A129 combat helicopter is one of the most sophisticated chopper in its class.
> <iframe width="542" height="325" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/XyrpHwLckkg?ecver=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> It is a combat proven platform. A129 also dubbed as AW129, sometimes. Italian Army operating 59 of them and deployed worldwide operations. This attack helo can operate in hot desert conditions, cold weather, and tropical humid weather. If Bangladesh Army go for A129 then they can get logistics, training, maintenance and spare supports easily


vua source. Don't believe everything it says. Turkey offered T129 version to Bangladesh, that is correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

BDforever said:


> *Turkey offered T129 version to Bangladesh, that is correct.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

BDforever said:


> vua source. Don't believe everything it says. Turkey offered T129 version to Bangladesh, that is correct.



Attack helicopters will have to wait.
Fighters and medium-range air-defence systems are of a more pressing need.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

UKBengali said:


> Attack helicopters will have to wait.
> Fighters and medium-range air-defence systems are of a more pressing need.



we can't tell the Navy that please stop your frigate program until we get our SAMs.... or we also can't tell the Army that please stop attack helo plan now until fighters are bought.... all things are pressing.... deterrent can't be made with one force only.... all need development.... and quickly....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> we can't tell the Navy that please stop your frigate program until we get our SAMs.... or we also can't tell the Army that please stop attack helo plan now until fighters are bought.... all things are pressing.... deterrent can't be made with one force only.... all need development.... and quickly....



Frigate program does not need to stop because BD needs funds for fighters as large funds are not required immediately for it. Attack helicopter is not really that pressing and can wait 2-3 years.
Fighters and medium range SAMs are the most urgent needs and has to come first.
Simply BD does not have money to buy fighters, medium range air defence and attack helicopters simultaneously.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

UKBengali said:


> Frigate program does not need to stop because BD needs funds for fighters as large funds are not required immediately for it. Attack helicopter is not really that pressing and can wait 2-3 years.
> Fighters and medium range SAMs are the most urgent needs and has to come first.
> Simply BD does not have money to buy both fighters, Medium range air defence and attack helicopters simultaneously.



this is the "gradualism" I was talking against.... this has put us where we are today....


----------



## UKBengali

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> this is the "gradualism" I was talking against.... this has put us where we are today....



Let us see:

Fighters = 1 billion US dollars
Medium Range Air- Defence = 0.5 billion dollars
24 attack helicopters = 1 billion US dollars

BD has 1.5 billion US dollars in next 2 years to import weapons. What does it buy?
Of course fighters and air-defence, as without these rest of BD military is vulnerable to air-attack and BD cities, critical infrastructure can be bombed.


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> Let us see:
> 
> Fighters = 1 billion US dollars
> Medium Range Air- Defence = 0.5 billion dollars
> 24 attack helicopters = 1 billion US dollars
> 
> BD has 1.5 billion US dollars in next 2 years to import weapons. What does it buy?
> Of course fighters and air-defence, as without these rest of BD military is vulnerable to air-attack and BD cities, critical infrastructure can be bombed.


Bd airspace is vulnerable as we speak.... it’s duck open... so is the army and navy... duck open to get bombed from the air... airforce should stop playing around and get serious. If anything they should be ashamed where they’re now compared to navy.... back in the days navy was small rust buckets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Vito Corleone said:


> Bd airspace is vulnerable as we speak.... it’s duck open... so is the army and navy... duck open to get bombed from the air... air force should stop playing around and get serious. If anything they should be ashamed where they’re now compared to navy.... back in the days navy was small rust buckets.



And their isn't much they can do about it with the budget gov. can spare for Air Force. Air Force is big ticket thing. 'তেল কম কিন্তু ভাজা মচমচে" it doesn't work that way in reality. Even the lowest end fighters costs more than $30 million per unit these days. Considering the state they were in, I would say they made good progress in last ten years.


----------



## UKBengali

Khan saheb said:


> And their isn't much they can do about it with the budget gov. can spare for Air Force. Air Force is big ticket thing. 'তেল কম কিন্তু ভাজা মচমচে" it doesn't work that way in reality. Even the lowest end fighters costs more than $30 million per unit these days. Considering the state they were in, I would say they made good progress in last ten years.



True what you say to some extent.

However why have 24 YAK-130 trainers and 16 K-8 trainers been ordered and not a single modern fighter aircraft since Awami League came to power in 2009?

It would make more sense to have only ordered 12 YAK-130 trainers and spent the saved money on 12 Sukhoi fighter planes. The money was made available to BAF but they decided to go for just trainers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> 24 YAK-130 trainers and 16 K-8


23 now, Russia will give the money back for one but I would have gone for another plane instead. 
I don’t understand why buy so many trainers when there is no fighters.... 16 would have been way more than enough.


----------



## UKBengali

Vito Corleone said:


> 23 now, Russia will give the money back for one but I would have gone for another plane instead.
> I don’t understand why buy so many trainers when there is no fighters.... 16 would have been way more than enough.



The only logical thing, apart from Indian influence on Awami League which cannot be proved, is that BAF is taking this " Forces Goal 2030" to literally mean modernise by 2030 and not worry about operational capability in the meantime. So order huge numbers of trainers first and only then start buying fighters like the tender for 8+4 MRCA earlier this year.
At least BAF will not need to order any more trainers for another decade now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> The only logical thing, apart from Indian influence on Awami League which cannot be proved, is that BAF is taking this " Forces Goal 2030" to literally mean modernise by 2030 and not worry about operational capability in the meantime. So order huge numbers of trainers first and only then start buying fighters like the tender for 8+4 MRCA earlier this year.
> At least BAF will not need to order any more trainers for another decade now.


Make that two decades and a huge pool of trained fighter pilots.


----------



## chatterjee

UKBengali said:


> True what you say to some extent.
> 
> However why have 24 YAK-130 trainers and 16 K-8 trainers been ordered and not a single modern fighter aircraft since Awami League came to power in 2009?
> 
> It would make more sense to have only ordered 12 YAK-130 trainers and spent the saved money on 12 Sukhoi fighter planes. The money was made available to BAF but they decided to go for just trainers!


I don't understand what the fvck is wrong with BAF. They even brought f-7s when people were buying 5th gen fighters!!


----------



## Michael Corleone

chatterjee said:


> I don't understand what the fvck is wrong with BAF. They even brought f-7s when people were buying 5th gen fighters!!


This is voo doo shit.


----------



## UKBengali

chatterjee said:


> I don't understand what the fvck is wrong with BAF. They even brought f-7s when people were buying 5th gen fighters!!



Well BAF must be the only airforce that brought 4th gen fighters(Mig-29) in 1999 and then brought 3rd gen fighters(F-7) in 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Vito Corleone said:


> 23 now, Russia will give the money back for one but I would have gone for another plane instead.
> *I don’t understand why buy so many trainers when there is no fighters.... 16 would have been way more than enough.*


No, it would have been the opposite. BAF needs to train pilots before the birds arrive. Moreover, Yak-130 can also fight although the main purpose is to train pilots in 4G+ and 5G planes. We should not do Arabistan style where the countries buy billions of dollars worth of armaments, but these catch rust because there are few trained people who can use them.



Vito Corleone said:


> Bd airspace is vulnerable as we speak.... it’s duck open... so is the army and navy... duck open to get bombed from the air... airforce should stop playing around and get serious. If anything they should be ashamed where they’re now compared to navy.... back in the days navy was small rust buckets.


I think, short, medium, and long range SAMs are more needed immediately when considered our constrained purse instead of dreaming 5G planes within a short period. And the GoB is going ahead with SAMs before it finalizes the types and unit costs of new planes. If the govt decides to induct planes quickly, the prices will shoot up.


----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


> No, it would have been the opposite. BAF needs to train pilots before the birds arrive. Moreover, Yak-130 can also fight although the main purpose is to train pilots in 4G+ and 5G planes. We should not do Arabistan style where the countries buy billions of dollars worth of armaments, but these catch rust because there are few trained people who can use them.
> 
> 
> I think, short, medium, and long range SAMs are more needed immediately when considered our constrained purse instead of dreaming 5G planes within a short period. And the GoB is going ahead with SAMs before it finalizes the types and unit costs of new planes. If the govt decides to induct planes quickly, the prices will shoot up.


SAMS are still expensive when you consider you want to protect a late area very well, in this case we must look at vietnam or Czechoslovakia... build a impenetrable air defense like them consisting of AA guns radars and SAMs with AA guns in large numbers.


----------



## UKBengali

Vito Corleone said:


> SAMS are still expensive when you consider you want to protect a late area very well, in this case we must look at vietnam or Czechoslovakia... build a impenetrable air defense like them consisting of AA guns radars and SAMs with AA guns in large numbers.




To provide the kind of protection that even 12 SU-30s can provide, you would need to spend many billions on short, medium and long range SAM systems. While it is a little late BD will soon induct 8+4 SU-30SMEs and the LY-80 medium range SAM.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
TYPE-56 SKS with Sniper Scope
BA used to use these rifles post 1971,basically as training Sniper rifles বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী স্বাধীনতা পরবর্তী সময়ে এগুলো স্নাইপার হিসেবে ব্যবহৃত হতো।
এগুলো মুলত ট্রেনিং স্নাইপার হিসেবে ব্যবহৃত হত।
এগুলোর সর্বোচ্চ ফায়ারিং রেঞ্জ ছিলো ৪০০-৬০০ মিটার।
বর্তমানে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী পৃথিবীর সেরা স্নাইপার রাইফেলগুলো ব্যবহার করে থাকে।
Old is Gold...*





Our most trusted old best buddies.We could strip the weapon with our Eyes blindfolded and reassemble them, in less than a minute, full clip loaded. The last officer,as penalty, had to feed the rest of the officers with paratha & Chicken fry at the mess,at his expense.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bdslph

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> TYPE-56 SKS with Sniper Scope
> BA used to use these rifles post 1971,basically as training Sniper rifles বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী স্বাধীনতা পরবর্তী সময়ে এগুলো স্নাইপার হিসেবে ব্যবহৃত হতো।
> এগুলো মুলত ট্রেনিং স্নাইপার হিসেবে ব্যবহৃত হত।
> এগুলোর সর্বোচ্চ ফায়ারিং রেঞ্জ ছিলো ৪০০-৬০০ মিটার।
> বর্তমানে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী পৃথিবীর সেরা স্নাইপার রাইফেলগুলো ব্যবহার করে থাকে।
> Old is Gold...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our most trusted old best buddies.We could strip the weapon with our Eyes blindfolded and reassemble them, in less than a minute, full clip loaded. The last officer,as penalty, had to feed the rest of the officers with paratha & Chicken fry at the mess,at his expense.
> 
> View attachment 432670





Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> TYPE-56 SKS with Sniper Scope
> BA used to use these rifles post 1971,basically as training Sniper rifles বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী স্বাধীনতা পরবর্তী সময়ে এগুলো স্নাইপার হিসেবে ব্যবহৃত হতো।
> এগুলো মুলত ট্রেনিং স্নাইপার হিসেবে ব্যবহৃত হত।
> এগুলোর সর্বোচ্চ ফায়ারিং রেঞ্জ ছিলো ৪০০-৬০০ মিটার।
> বর্তমানে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী পৃথিবীর সেরা স্নাইপার রাইফেলগুলো ব্যবহার করে থাকে।
> Old is Gold...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our most trusted old best buddies.We could strip the weapon with our Eyes blindfolded and reassemble them, in less than a minute, full clip loaded. The last officer,as penalty, had to feed the rest of the officers with paratha & Chicken fry at the mess,at his expense.
> 
> View attachment 432670



OLD IS GOLD plus THIS SNIPER ARE VERY RELIABLE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

*বাংলাদেশের সবচেয়ে বড় অস্ত্র কারখানা *
*Bangladesh Ordnance Factories*




Defense Update Bangladesh
Published on Oct 23, 2017
*Bangladesh had very little defense equipment manufacturing facilities. Most are, state owned. 
Among them is Bangladesh Ordnance Factories (BOF), the largest one, established in 1979 with Chinese assistance. Subsequently, in the 80s the facility has been renovated and expanded.
Presently, BOF manufacturing various kind of small weapons i.e BD-08 assault rifle, BD-14 General Purpose Machine Guns, Heckler & Koch G-3 Battle Rifle, Arges BD-84 Hand Grenades, FN-16 MANPADS and other products. 
Most of the ammunitions needed for the Armed Forces, Para Military, Police,etc of Bangladesh are being produced in this Ordnance Factories.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

@The Eagle @waz please, clear the thread of off topic posts. Thanks .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*·
*BA after completing induction of সেনাবাহিনীর আর্মাড রেজিমেন্টের জন্য ৩ রেজিমেন্ট লাইট ট্যাংক 3 X Regiments of VT-5 or K-21 105mm এর পরে সেনাবাহিনী Main Battle Tank (MBT) will be procured কিনতে যাচ্ছে।

রাশিয়ান Russian T-72B3 এবং and T-90MS Tagil are the main contenders প্রধান প্রতিদ্বন্দ্বী। তবে রাশিয়ান T-72B3 likelyএর সম্ভাবনা সবচেয়ে বেশি।

নতুন MBT কেনার প্রধান কারন সেনাবাহিনী তাদের পুরাতন older T-69Mk-2G will not be upgraded and shall be replaced with the new Tanks কে আপগ্রেড করবে না।সেগুলো কে নতুন MBT দিয়ে রিপ্লেস করবে। মোট ২-৩ রেজিমেন্ট নতুন 2-3 X Regiments of MBT shall be procured by 2022-23 কেনা হবে যা ২০২২-২৩ এ বহরে যুক্ত হবে বলে আশা করা যায়।

এছাড়া সেনাবাহিনী খুব সম্ভবত তাদের MBT-2000 could be upgraded গুলোকেও আপগ্রেড করতে পারে।তা এখনো নিশ্চিত নয়।*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...017/10/26/ispr-secret-meeting-dhaka-baseless/

*Indian daily The Telegraph had reported that a meeting at a retired lieutenant general's residence was held on October 21*

*The Inter-Services Public Relations Directorate (ISPR) has denied news reports that some army officers recently held a secret meeting in Dhaka to discuss a sensitive matter.



Indian daily The Telegraph on last Wednesday published a report claiming that 20 retired and serving officers met at the residence of a retired lieutenant general on October 21. The report mentioned multiple sources in Dhaka and New Delhi.

The details of the meeting’s agenda was not provided in the report, but it was mentioned that a sensitive matter was discussed there. Voice of America Bangla Service later ran another news report citing The Telegraph.

ISPR Director General Lt Col Rashidul Hasan told the Bangla Tribune on Saturday that the report is baseless. “The news that was published in the Indian media is completely baseless.”
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

shourov323 said:


> http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...017/10/26/ispr-secret-meeting-dhaka-baseless/
> 
> *Indian daily The Telegraph had reported that a meeting at a retired lieutenant general's residence was held on October 21*
> 
> *The Inter-Services Public Relations Directorate (ISPR) has denied news reports that some army officers recently held a secret meeting in Dhaka to discuss a sensitive matter.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Indian daily The Telegraph on last Wednesday published a report claiming that 20 retired and serving officers met at the residence of a retired lieutenant general on October 21. The report mentioned multiple sources in Dhaka and New Delhi.*
> 
> *The details of the meeting’s agenda was not provided in the report, but it was mentioned that a sensitive matter was discussed there. Voice of America Bangla Service later ran another news report citing The Telegraph.*
> 
> *ISPR Director General Lt Col Rashidul Hasan told the Bangla Tribune on Saturday that the report is baseless. “The news that was published in the Indian media is completely baseless.”*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Defense Update Bangladesh
*Published on Oct 21, 2017
Bangladesh Army has been offered to purchase Turkish T129 ATAK. 
As Bangladesh is searching for a suitable attack chopper option for its Army. Various manufacturers have offered their platforms. Among them is Turkish Aerospace Industries, that offered the T129 ATAK helicopter. 
Turkey developed this ATAK from Italian A129 attack helo. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

*প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়ে নিরাপত্তায় ৭শ’ এসপিবিএন সদস্য*







প্রধানমন্ত্রীর বাসভবন গণভবনের পর এবার প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়ের নিরাপত্তায় মাঠে নামছে পুলিশের বিশেষায়িত ইউনিট এসপিবিএন (স্পেশাল সিকিউরিটি অ্যান্ড প্রটেকশন ব্যাটালিয়ন)। এর আগে এই ইউনিটটি সোয়া চার বছর ধরে অত্যন্ত দক্ষতার সঙ্গে প্রধানমন্ত্রীর বাসভবন গণভবনে নিরাপত্তার দায়িত্ব পালন করে আসছে।
আজ সকাল ৯টার দিকে প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়ে আনুষ্ঠানিকভাবে এসপিবিএনের প্রায় সাতশ’ সদস্য নিরাপত্তার দায়িত্ব পালন শুরু করবে। স্পেশাল সিকিউরিটি ফোর্সের (এসএসএফ) সঙ্গে সমন্বয় করে এ বাহিনী কাজ করবে।
সংশ্লিষ্ট সূত্র জানায়, রাষ্ট্রপতি, প্রধানমন্ত্রীসহ দেশি-বিদেশি অতি গুরুত্বপূর্ণ ব্যক্তিদের (ভিভিআইপি) নিরাপত্তা দিতে পুলিশের নতুন বিশেষায়িত ব্যাটালিয়ন এসপিবিএন এর যাত্রা শুরু হয় ২০১৩ সালের ৫ জুলাই। প্রধানমন্ত্রীর বাসভবন গণভবনে এসপিবিএন-১ এর প্রায় দুই শত সদস্য মোতায়েন করা হয়। শুরু থেকে এসপিবিএন অত্যন্ত দক্ষতার সঙ্গে তাদের দায়িত্ব পালন করতে থাকে। এসপিবিএনের জন্য যানবাহন বৃদ্ধি করে সরকার। তাদের জন্য বিদেশে বিশেষ প্রশিক্ষণেরও ব্যবস্থা করা হয়। গণভবনের চারদিকের সীমানা প্রাচীর ও এর চৌকিতে নিরাপত্তার দায়িত্ব পালন করে এসপিবিএন। গণভবনে প্রবেশ করা গাড়িও তল্লাশি চালায় তারা।
এসপিবিএনের একটি সূত্র জানায়, গণভবনের মত একইভাবে তারা প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়ের নিরাপত্তার দায়িত্ব পালন করবে। প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়ের চারদিকের সীমানা প্রাচীর সংলগ্ন চৌকিগুলোতে নজরদারি করার জন্য তাদের মোতায়েন করা হবে। এছাড়া কার্যালয়ের প্রবেশ গেটে পুলিশের বিশেষ শাখার সদস্যদের সঙ্গে তারা কাজ করবে।
একজন এডিশনাল ডিআইজির নেতৃত্বে প্রায় সাতশ’ সদস্য আজ থেকে মোতায়েন করা হবে। দায়িত্ব পালন করার সময় তাদের হাতে থাকবে ৭.৬২ ক্যালিবারের চাইনিজ রাইফেল। গাঢ় নীল রঙের প্যান্ট ও ধূসর রঙের শার্ট পরিহিত এসপিবিএন সদস্যদের এই নিরাপত্তায় নিয়োজিত হওয়া সম্পর্কে পুলিশের শীর্ষ কর্মকর্তারা বলেছেন, ‘এটির কারণে পুলিশের সেবামূলক কার্যক্রম আরো একধাপ এগিয়ে গেলো।’

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

*যেকোনো পরিস্থিতির জন্য প্যারা কমান্ডোদের প্রস্তুত থাকতে হবে: রাষ্ট্রপতি*




সন্ত্রাস ও জঙ্গিবাদ আজ কোনো দেশ বা জাতির একক সমস্যা নয়। বিশ্ব শান্তির জন্য জঙ্গিবাদ মারাত্মক হুমকি। বর্তমান প্রেক্ষাপটে প্যারা কমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়নের গুরুত্ব অপরিসীম। তাই যে কোনো পরিস্থিতি মোকাবেলায় তাদের সর্বদা প্রস্তুত থাকতে হবে। বৃহস্পতিবার রাজশাহী সেনানিবাসে শহীদ কর্নেল আনিস প্যারেড গ্রাউন্ডে ১ প্যারা কমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়নকে জাতীয় পতাকা প্রদান অনুষ্ঠানে প্রধান অতিথির ভাষণে রাষ্ট্রপতি মো. আব্দুল হামিদ এসব কথা বলেন। এর আগে তিনি কুচকাওয়াজে অভিবাদন গ্রহণ করেন। অনুষ্ঠানে অন্যান্যের মধ্যে উপস্থিত ছিলেন সেনাবাহিনী প্রধান জেনারেল আবু বেলাল মোহাম্মদ শফিউল হক, নৌবাহিনী প্রধান অ্যাডমিরাল নিজামউদ্দিন আহমেদ, বিমানবাহিনী প্রধান এয়ার চিফ মার্শাল আবু এসরার, সেনাবাহিনীর বগুড়ার এরিয়া কমান্ডার মেজর জেনারেল মো. মোশফেকুর রহমান, বাংলাদেশ ইনফেন্ট্রি রেজিমেন্ট সেন্টার (বিআইআরসি) কমান্ড্যান্ট ব্রিগেডিয়ার জেনারেল মুহাম্মদ আশরাফউল কাদের ও এডহক প্যারা কমান্ডোর ব্রিগেড কমান্ডার ব্রিগেডিয়ার জেনারেল মঈন উদ্দীন মাহমুদ চৌধুরী। এছাড়া ভূমিমন্ত্রী শামসুর রহমান শরীফ, পররাষ্ট্র প্রতিমন্ত্রী শাহরিয়ার আলম ও স্থানীয় সংসদ সদস্যসহ বেসামরিক গুরুত্বপূর্ণ ব্যক্তিরা অনুষ্ঠানে উপস্থিত ছিলেন। রাষ্ট্রপতি তার ভাষণে বলেন, ২০১৬ সালের ১ জুলাই গুলশানে হলি আর্টিজান বেকারিতে সফল জিম্মি উদ্ধার অভিযান 'অপারেশন থান্ডারবোল্ট' পরিচালনা করে নিজেদের কোনো ক্ষয়ক্ষতি ছাড়াই ১ প্যারা কমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়ন ১৩ জন দেশ-বিদেশি নাগরিককে উদ্ধার করে। এতে দেশের ভাবমূর্র্তি উজ্জ্বল হয়। চলতি বছরের মার্চ মাসে সিলেটের দক্ষিণ সুরমায় আতিয়া মহলে 'অপারেশন টোয়াইলাইট' সাহসিকতার সঙ্গে পরিচালনা করে প্যারা কমান্ডো ব্যাটালিয়নের সদস্যরা। তিনি বলেন, আধুনিক ও যুগোপযোগী ও শক্তিশালী সেনাবাহিনী গঠন সরকারের গুরুত্বপূর্ণ অঙ্গীকার। বর্তমান সরকারের রূপকল্প-২০২১’র ধারাবাহিকতায় এবং ফোর্সেস গোল-২০৩০’র আলোকে সেনাবাহিনীর সাংগঠনিক কাঠামো বিন্যাস ও পরিবর্তনের পাশাপাশি তাদের আধুনিকায়ন অব্যাহত রয়েছে। সেনাবাহিনী আজ আন্তর্জাতিক অঙ্গনে একটি প্রতিষ্ঠিত ও গ্রহণযোগ্য বাহিনী হিসেবে পরিচিতি অর্জন করেছে। স্পেশাল ফোর্স ও কমান্ডোদের আধুনিকায়নের অংশ হিসেবে অত্যাধুনিক অস্ত্র এবং সমরসজ্জায় সজ্জিত করা হয়েছে বলে তিনি জানান। রাষ্ট্রপতি আরও বলেন, বঙ্গবন্ধুর আজন্ম লালিত স্বপ্নের ধারাবাহিকতায় সেই ঐতিহাসিক দিন থেকে শুরু করে অনেক চড়াই–উতরাই পেরিয়ে সেনাবাহিনী আজ কাঙ্খিত লক্ষ্যে এগিয়ে চলেছে। বঙ্গবন্ধুর সুযোগ্য কন্যা প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনার হাত ধরেই সেনাবাহিনী চৌকষ ও পেশাদার বাহিনীতে পরিণত হয়েছে।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর BA's Type-96 Towed Howitzer.
এটি সেনাবাহিনীর ব্যবহৃত একটি 122mm Towed Artillery Gun যার রেঞ্জ range 22 km ২২ কিমি এর মত।

সেনাবাহিনীর কাছে এরকম 32 plus in our inventory ৩২+ আছে এবং আরো বিপুল পরিমানে 100+ will be purchased (১০০+) এগুলো কেনা হবে।

বর্তমানে সেনাবাহিনী তাদের আর্টিলারি এবং এয়ারডিফেন্স সিস্টেমের উন্নতির দিকে মনোনিবেশ করেছে।বিপুল পরিমান বিভিন্ন ক্যালিবারের Towed, Self Propelled কামান,রকেট আর্টিলারি, গাইডেড MRLS কেনা হচ্ছে।খুব 
শীঘ্রই সেনাবাহিনী মিডিয়াম রেঞ্জ SAM কিনবে*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Russia delivers armored personnel carriers for UN troops in Bangladesh*
SAM Staff, November 7, 2017




*Russia has completed the deliveries of BTR-80 amphibious armored personnel carriers (APC) to UN peacekeepers in Bangladesh, the APC manufacturer, Military Industrial Company (MIC) told Sputnik during the Defense & Security 2017 exhibition, which takes place in Bangkok from 6 – 9 November.*

Russian Rosoboronexport presented more than 200 units of various military products at the defense exhibition.

*Previously, some media reported that Russia and Bangladesh in 2014 concluded a major contract for the delivery of about 330 armored personnel carriers BTR-80.
Also Read: Bangladesh to start work on first nuclear reactor next month*
BTR-80 — an armored personnel carrier created in the early 1980s. It is an upgraded version of the BTR-70. It is designed to transport soldiers, fire support personnel in battle, to attack manpower, to fight anti-tank weapons and lightly armored vehicles of the enemy. 
The machine is equipped with a large-caliber (14.5 mm) machine gun, a 7.62 mm machine gun and a smoke grenade launch system.
https://southasianmonitor.com/2017/...ored-personnel-carriers-un-troops-bangladesh/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

__ https://www.facebook.com/




*বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর BA's Towed Artillary Gun firing scene এর ফায়ারিং এর দৃশ্য.....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

India Bangladesh military exercise (Exercise Sampriti)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

bigbossman said:


> India Bangladesh military exercise (Exercise Sampriti)
> View attachment 435681
> View attachment 435682
> View attachment 435683
> View attachment 435681
> View attachment 435682


the most macho one is probably the deshi 3rd person in front row ( from left to right)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
Type-92 9mm Semi-automatic pistol
এটি মুলত চাইনিজ version of Chinese QSZ-92 এর ভার্সন।এটি চীন ১৯৯৪ সালে সার্ভিসে আনে।
বাংলাদেশ অর্ডিন্যান্স ফ্যাক্টরি (BOF has been licence producing this hand gun since 2007) এই পিস্তলের লাইসেন্স ভার্সন Type-92 বানায়।
খুব সম্ভবত ২০০৭ সাল থেকে এই অস্ত্র বানানো শুরু হয়।এর ম্যাগাজিনে ১৫ রাউন্ড 15 X 9mm rounds in a magazine গুলি থাকে,সর্বোচ্চ কার্যকর রেঞ্জ ৫০ মিটার*।

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir




----------



## PDF

DG ISPR of Bangladesh should at least be of rank of a one star general. It will also be easy for DG to have better access to sensitive matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

On the left, Bangladeshi solider from East Bengal Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
Type-81/BD-08 Assault rifle fitted with Holographic Sight
ছবিতে চাইনিজ নির্মিত The picture below is that of a Chinise Type-81 এসাল্ট রাইফেলে with Picatinny rail এবং and Holographic Sight তাতে হলোগ্রাফিক সাইট লাগানো আছে।
Picatinny rail সিস্টেমের মাধ্যমে Ak সিরিজের এসাল্ট রাইফেলে বিভিন্ন এক্সেসরিজ লাগানো সম্ভব। 
আমাদের দেশে নির্মিত BD-08 can also be fitted with Picatinny rail এসাল্ট রাইফেল এবং Type-56 এও এই Picatinny rail লাগানো সম্ভব।
পাকিস্তান তাদের Pakistan has also fitted thier Type-56 Assult rifles with এ Picatinny rail, where various accessories can be fitted লাগিয়ে বিভিন্ন এক্সেসরিজ লাগিয়েছে*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> On the left, Bangladeshi solider from East Bengal Regiment
> View attachment 435950


Oh yah...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
Bangladesh Ordinance Factory (BOF) খুব শীঘ্রই will very soon start production of Chinese WS-22A GMLRS Rockets,range 47 km গাইডেড আর্টিলারি রকেট নির্মান করতে যাচ্ছে।

WS-22A চীনে নির্মিত গাইডেড মাল্টিপল রকেট লঞ্চিং সিস্টেম (GMRLS) যা ৪৭ কিমি দুরের যেকোন লক্ষ্যবস্তুতে আঘাত হানতে সক্ষম। 
কিছুদিন আগে সেনাবাহিনী চীন থেকে আরো BA received large quantities of WS-22A GMRLS এবং বিপুল পরিমান Munitions গ্রহন করেছে।এখন এসব munitions (রকেট) দেশেই নির্মান করা হবে।
WS-22A GMRLS এ 122mm রকেট ব্যবহৃত হয়ে থাকে।*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB is



feeling cool.
Rapid Action Battalion (RAB) members with MP-5K SMG
এরা পুলিশের প্রথম স্পেশালাইসড ইউনিট যারা পুরোপুরি স্বয়ংসম্পূর্ণ বলা যায়।তাদের নিজস্ব ইউনিট,সাজোঁয়া যান,হেলিকপ্টার,ইন্টিলিজেন্স এজেন্সি,Counter Terrorism Team,Special Assult Team আছে যা অন্য কোন স্পেশালাইসড ইউনিটের নেই।
তারা বাংলাদেশের প্রথম "Elite Para-military Force"
SWAT গঠনের আগ পর্যন্ত তারাই সবচেয়ে বেশি ডেভেলপড ইউনিট ছিলো।
এখনো SWAT এর পরে সবচেয়ে শক্তিশালী এবং সতন্ত্র।
এদের নিজস্ব স্নাইপার/মার্ক্সম্যানও আছে।*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB added 4 new photos.
Sea Horse High Speed Patrol Boats made by Naryangang Dockyard for the BA "নারায়নগঞ্জ ডকইয়ার্ড" এ সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য নির্মিত "সী হর্স হাই স্পিড পেট্রোল বোট"
এগুলো মুলত to be deployed for the security of the Padma bridge পদ্মা সেতু এলাকার নিরাপত্তা নিশ্চিত করার কাজে ব্যবহার করা হবে।
ছবি কৃতজ্ঞতা- ছবিতেই*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
 বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীরBangladesh Army's Type-074 Class Landing Ship " LCT BS JAHANGIR"...
এটি একটি Landing Craft Tank যা ট্যাংক,সাজোঁয়া যান এবং সৈন্য পরিবহনের কাজে ব্যবহৃত হয়।
এটির NATO reporting name "Yuhan Class"
সেনাবাহিনীর কাছে বর্তমানে presently there are 2,while orders have been placed 2 more২ টি LCT আছে এবং আরো ২ অর্ডারে আছে।
The plan is to increase this fleet to 7-8 LCT'sমোট ৭-৮ টি LCT রাখার প্ল্যান আছে।*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

*কুমিল্লা সীমান্তে ঢুকে বিজিবির সদস্যদের মারধর করলো বিএসএফ*



ডেস্ক রিপোর্ট: বাংলাদেশ সীমান্তে ঢুকে বিজিবির সদস্যদের উপর হামলার অভিযোগ উঠেছে বিএসএফের বিরুদ্ধে। বাংলাদেশের কুমিল্লা সীমান্তে বিএসএফ ফাঁকা গুলি চালিয়ে হামলা করে । এ সময় তিন বিজিবি সদস্যকে বেধড়ক মারধর করে ।

সোমবার বিকাল সাড়ে ৩ টায় কুমিল্লার আদর্শ সদর উপজেলার পাঁচথুবী ইউনিয়নের কেরানীনগর মধ্যমপাড়া গোলাবাড়ি বিওপি সীমান্ত এলাকায় এ ঘটনা ঘটেছে। পরবর্তীতে এ ঘটনা দুইদেশের অধিনায়করা পতাকা বৈঠক করে সমস্যার সমাধান করেন।

স্থানীয় সূত্রে জানা যায়, দুই মহিলা চোরাকারবারিদের ধরতে বাংলাদেশ সীমান্তের তিনশ গজ ভেতের ঢুকে পড়ে বিএসএফের এক সদস্য। এসময় বিজিবির গোয়েন্দা বিভাগের ফিরোজ নামের এক সদস্য বিএসএফ সদস্যকে বাংলাদেশ অভ্যন্তরে প্রবেশ ও তাদের আটকের কারণ জিজ্ঞাসা করেন। বিএসএফ সদস্য ও ভারতের ৮-১০ জন স্থানীয় লোক বিজিবির গোয়েন্দা সদস্য ফিরোজকে তুলে নেওয়ার চেষ্টা করে। এতে বাংলাদেশের স্থানীয় লোকজন তাকে উদ্ধার করে এবং বিএসএফ সদস্যকে ধরে স্থানীয় গোলাবাড়ি বিজিবি ক্যাম্পের দিকে নিয়ে যাওয়ার চেষ্টা করে।

স্থানীয় ইউপি চেয়ারম্যান ইকবাল হোসেন বাহালুল সাংবাদিকদের জানান, এ ঘটনার একপর্যায়ে ভারতের ৪০-৫০ জন লোক ও বিএসএফ’র ২৫-৩০ জনের সশস্ত্র সদস্য বাংলাদেশ অভ্যন্তরে ঢুকে পড়ে। এ সময় টহলরত ২ বিজিবি সদস্য ও বিজিবির গোয়েন্দা সদস্য ফিরোজকে বেধড়ক মারধর করে। একপর্যায়ে এলাকায় আতঙ্ক সৃষ্টির জন্য বিএসএফ ফাঁকা গুলি চালায়। স্থানীয় বাংলাদেশি লোকজন ঘটনাস্থলের দিকে এগিয়ে গেলে বিএসএফ ও ভারতীয় লোকজন পালিয়ে যায়। এসময় বিজিবির একটি দল ঘটনাস্থলে গিয়ে আহত তিন বিজিবি সদস্যকে উদ্ধার করে বলে স্থানীয়রা সাংবাদিকদের জানিয়েছেন। এদিকে খবর পেয়ে ঘটনাস্থলে ছুটে যান কুমিল্লা-১০ বিজিবির কর্মকর্তারা।

১০ বিজিবির অধিনায়ক লে. কর্নেল গোলাম সারোয়ার বলেন, ‘এ ঘটনাটি অনাকাঙ্ক্ষিত, অধিনায়ক পর্যায়ের পতাকা বৈঠকে বিষয়টির সুরাহা হয়েছে। বৈঠকে বিএসএফ প্রতিনিধিরা ঘটনার জন্য দুঃখ প্রকাশ করেছেন।’


----------



## mb444

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীরBangladesh Army's Type-074 Class Landing Ship " LCT BS JAHANGIR"...
> এটি একটি Landing Craft Tank যা ট্যাংক,সাজোঁয়া যান এবং সৈন্য পরিবহনের কাজে ব্যবহৃত হয়।
> এটির NATO reporting name "Yuhan Class"
> সেনাবাহিনীর কাছে বর্তমানে presently there are 2,while orders have been placed 2 more২ টি LCT আছে এবং আরো ২ অর্ডারে আছে।
> The plan is to increase this fleet to 7-8 LCT'sমোট ৭-৮ টি LCT রাখার প্ল্যান আছে।*




Will come in handy when we cross the Naff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehedi44

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Army has awarded Turkey contract of 680 Tur-k LAV worth $1billion



Romania is getting 400 armoured vehicle for 274 million USD.. whereas we r going to recieve 680 lght armoured vehicle for 1.2 billion...why there is so much differrence in price.... besides Agilis is better protected and 90% of the components will be locallly produced....







Romanian-German JV To Build 400 'Agilis' Armored Vehicles Under EUR 234M Deal

Romania will likely award a contract worth EUR 234 million to Germany's Rheinmetall for producing 8×8 armored vehicle 'Agilis' at Moreni, in Southern Romania.

Thorsten Kutz, board member of the joint venture between the Romanian state and the German company, told in an interview with Hotnews.ro. that the contract expected to be signed soon will develop 400 Agilis vehicles for the next three years. The German firm will also offer maintenance services from its Romania site until 2055.

The German company also wants to build at its Moreni factory military trucks and other products for its international client, as well as a 30-mm cannon to be installed on the Agilis carrier.

Last year, Rheinmetall entered into a partnership agreement with a local factory to manufacture armoured personnel carriers 8×8 as part of the national defence industry. Each shareholder owns a stake of 50% in the newly set up firm Romanian Military Vehicle Systems.

According _*to the report, 90% of the components for the 8×8 armored vehicles will be made in Romania,*_ with the engine and driveline coming from abroad.

According to local media reports, Romanian Army needs 600 to 800 APCs. _*Besides the 8×8 carriers, the Army would need 4×4 carriers that may also be manufactured by the newly set up joint venture.*_

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/21...red_Vehicles_Under_EUR_234M_Deal#.WgrlEWiCxPY


----------



## BDforever

mehedi44 said:


> Romania is getting 400 armoured vehicle for 274 million USD.. whereas we r going to recieve 680 lght armoured vehicle for 1.2 billion...why there is so much differrence in price.... besides Agilis is better protected and 90% of the components will be locallly produced....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romanian-German JV To Build 400 'Agilis' Armored Vehicles Under EUR 234M Deal
> 
> Romania will likely award a contract worth EUR 234 million to Germany's Rheinmetall for producing 8×8 armored vehicle 'Agilis' at Moreni, in Southern Romania.
> 
> Thorsten Kutz, board member of the joint venture between the Romanian state and the German company, told in an interview with Hotnews.ro. that the contract expected to be signed soon will develop 400 Agilis vehicles for the next three years. The German firm will also offer maintenance services from its Romania site until 2055.
> 
> The German company also wants to build at its Moreni factory military trucks and other products for its international client, as well as a 30-mm cannon to be installed on the Agilis carrier.
> 
> Last year, Rheinmetall entered into a partnership agreement with a local factory to manufacture armoured personnel carriers 8×8 as part of the national defence industry. Each shareholder owns a stake of 50% in the newly set up firm Romanian Military Vehicle Systems.
> 
> According _*to the report, 90% of the components for the 8×8 armored vehicles will be made in Romania,*_ with the engine and driveline coming from abroad.
> 
> According to local media reports, Romanian Army needs 600 to 800 APCs. _*Besides the 8×8 carriers, the Army would need 4×4 carriers that may also be manufactured by the newly set up joint venture.*_
> 
> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/21...red_Vehicles_Under_EUR_234M_Deal#.WgrlEWiCxPY


1. cost includes spare parts, maintenance costs. 
2. 1 billion USD not 1.2 billion USD.
3. Bangladesh versions are amphibious.
4. in Romanian Military Vechile systems firm, German company will have 50% share. So it actually Business investment from Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

mehedi44 said:


> Romania is getting 400 armoured vehicle for 274 million USD.. whereas we r going to recieve 680 lght armoured vehicle for 1.2 billion...why there is so much differrence in price.... besides Agilis is better protected and 90% of the components will be locallly produced....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romanian-German JV To Build 400 'Agilis' Armored Vehicles Under EUR 234M Deal
> 
> Romania will likely award a contract worth EUR 234 million to Germany's Rheinmetall for producing 8×8 armored vehicle 'Agilis' at Moreni, in Southern Romania.
> 
> Thorsten Kutz, board member of the joint venture between the Romanian state and the German company, told in an interview with Hotnews.ro. that the contract expected to be signed soon will develop 400 Agilis vehicles for the next three years. The German firm will also offer maintenance services from its Romania site until 2055.
> 
> The German company also wants to build at its Moreni factory military trucks and other products for its international client, as well as a 30-mm cannon to be installed on the Agilis carrier.
> 
> Last year, Rheinmetall entered into a partnership agreement with a local factory to manufacture armoured personnel carriers 8×8 as part of the national defence industry. Each shareholder owns a stake of 50% in the newly set up firm Romanian Military Vehicle Systems.
> 
> According _*to the report, 90% of the components for the 8×8 armored vehicles will be made in Romania,*_ with the engine and driveline coming from abroad.
> 
> According to local media reports, Romanian Army needs 600 to 800 APCs. _*Besides the 8×8 carriers, the Army would need 4×4 carriers that may also be manufactured by the newly set up joint venture.*_
> 
> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/21...red_Vehicles_Under_EUR_234M_Deal#.WgrlEWiCxPY



then we should tell Turkey to set up an APC factory here with the relevant backward linkages.... right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

BDforever said:


> 1. cost includes spare parts, maintenance costs.
> 2. 1 billion USD not 1.2 billion USD.
> 3. Bangladesh versions are amphibious.
> 4. in Romanian Military Vechile systems firm, German company will have 50% share. So it actually Business investment from Germany.



Do we have any plan for tot? Atleast inhouse maintenance plans?


----------



## BDforever

mb444 said:


> Do we have any plan for tot? Atleast inhouse maintenance plans?


anything BD is buying currently, focus on maintenance in BD is given in plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladesh to build a new cantonment in southern region*
SAM Staff, November 15, 2017





*The government of Bangladesh launched a project to establish new “Sheikh Hasina Cantonment” in the country’s southern Barisal region in involving an estimated cost of Taka 1,699 crore (local currency).*
The main objective of the project is to establish a modern cantonment with all necessary physical infrastructures in line with the “Forces Goal 2030” and strengthening national defense in the coastal areas, the government sail.

The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) Tuesday (Nov 14) approved the project with ECNEC chairperson and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in the chair.

Planning Minister A H M Mustafa Kamal, after the meeting, told media that there is no cantonment in the country’s southern region, especially in Barisal and Patuakhali, although it is needed strategically and on national security grounds. It is also necessary in this region as it often witnesses natural disaster.

In case of any natural disaster, the government has to take support from the Jessore cantonment which is around 200 kilometers away.

Kamal said the proposed cantonment would be set up on some 1,532 acres of land of which some 567 acres of land have already been procured under the revenue budget. So, the government needs to acquire 965 more acres of land.

This project will be implemented by the Ministry of Defense by June 2021, he added.

As per the “Forces Goal 2030”, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on June 25, 2014 approved a proposal for setting up the cantonment at Lebukhali at the middle point of Barisal and Patuakhali.
SOURCE BSS
https://southasianmonitor.com/2017/11/15/bangladesh-to-build-a-new-cantonment-in-southern-region/


----------



## Banglar Bir

*বাংলাদেশ অস্ত্র কিনে না, ভুয়া খবর সব *
*Is Bangladesh Military Modernization False*
Defense Update Bangladesh
*Published on Nov 13, 2017
Bangladesh Armed Forces pursuing an extensive modernization process dubbed as the “Forces Goal – 2030”. 
That’s mean many things will be changed within this time frame to increase Bangladesh’s military strength. 
Although the plan being implemented, some acquisition programs will depend on the economic condition. 
Here the problem is most of the ordinary citizens of Bangladesh doesn’t know how defense procurement process works! We tried to make clear how Government of Bangladesh implementing the upgrade process and how much time it will take. 
This is just an effort to serve rightful information that Bangladeshis needs to know about their state institutions.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*
*বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী নতুন করে ৭০৬৪ টি tender floated for purchase of 7064 X Bullet Proof Jacket কেনার জন্য টেন্ডার আহ্বান করেছে।
লিংক*- http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/user_view/army_wing.php

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী Bangladesh Army to purchase unspecified numbers of LAV for use the UN Peacekeepers জাতিসংঘ শান্তিরক্ষা মিশনে ব্যবহারের জন্য অজানা সংখ্যক Light Armoured Vehicle (LAV) কিনতে যাচ্ছে।
Tender's invited for this purchase
লিংক- *http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/370.pdf
*(ছবিটি প্রতীকী) Symbolic picture*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

FIRST OFFICIAL PIC OF BD-14 HMG..





CREDIT-bdmilitary

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

shourov323 said:


> FIRST OFFICIAL PIC OF BD-14 HMG..
> 
> View attachment 437381
> 
> CREDIT-bdmilitary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

shourov323 said:


> FIRST OFFICIAL PIC OF BD-14 HMG..
> 
> View attachment 437381
> 
> CREDIT-bdmilitary


Aint that a PKM?


----------



## ghost250

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Aint that a PKM?


Nope..licensed production of type 80..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladesh releases RFP for standard light armoured vehicle platform*
SAM Report, November 18, 2017




Dozer-B/TURK2 light armoured vehicle, Photoe: Delta Defense Savunma Sanayi A.Ş.
*The Bangladesh Directorate General Defence Purchase (DGDP) released a request-for-proposal (RFP) for a standardized light armoured vehicle (LAV) platform for command (Comd), ambulance (AMB) and reconnaissance and surveillance (R&S) roles.*
The DGDP’s RFP, issued on November 07, reads: “It is intimated that, standardization of suitable models of LAV (Comd), LAV (R&S) and LAV (AMB) for Bangladesh Army is under process.”

According to the RFP, the* Bangladesh Army is seeking a 4×4 LAV platform that can operate in temperature conditions in-excess of 50 °C. The LAV must have a range of over 500 km, with a travel speed of 80 km/h on normal roads and over 25 km/h off-road. It must also have a power-to-weight ratio of over 20 hp/ton.*

*In terms of protection, the LAV hull is to have minimum ballistic defensibility of STANAG-4569 Level 2, while in terms of mine protection, STANAG-4560 Level 2a. Likewise, the windshield and window glass are to have STANAG-4569 Level 2 protection as well.

The Bangladesh Army is also interested in equipping the LAV with night vision goggles (NVG) for the driver, commander and gunner, for each of which the Army requires be at least third-generation systems. The LAV platform should also be compatible with a weapon turret.*

Finally, the Bangladesh Army outlined its preference for scaling its existing logistics infrastructure of radio communication equipment. 
*
In the RFP, it stipulates that the LAV be equipped with very-high-frequency (VHF) radios from DICOM (RF 1350), Rohde & Schwarz (XV 3088), Thales (TRC 9210) and/or Aselsan (VRC 9612). 
In terms of high-frequency (HF) radios, Barrett (PRC 2090) and Reutech (TR 2400) are preferred.
https://southasianmonitor.com/2017/...rfp-standard-light-armoured-vehicle-platform/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
MKE Boran 105mm Towed Artillery
তুরস্কে নির্মিত Turkish manufactured MKE Boran একটি অত্যাধুনিক এবং আল্ট্রা-লাইটmodern ultra light Towed Artillary Gun যা বিমান বা হেলিকপ্টার দিয়েও পরিবহন করা যায়।এতে 105mm এর শেল ব্যবহার করা হয় যা ১৮-২০ কিমি দুরের range 18-20 kms লক্ষ্যবস্তুতে নিখুঁতভাবে আঘাত করতে সক্ষম।

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী তাদের আর্টিলারি ইউনিটের জন্য এই Towed Artillary টি কিনতে পারে বলে শোনা যাচ্ছে।
আর হয়তো আজকেই আপনারা 155mm Towed Artillary নিয়ে কোন সুসংবাদ পেতে পারেন।*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*

*বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী পটুয়াখালীর লেবুখালীতে নির্মানাধীন নতুন ক্যান্টনমেন্ট এর জন্য সম্পুর্ন নতুন পদাতিক (ইনফ্যান্ট্রি) raise a new Infantry Division in the Southern region ডিভিশন গঠন করছে।

"৭ম পদাতিক ডিভিশন"named as 7 Infantry division নামে এই পদাতিক বাহিনী যাত্রা শুরু করবে।

পায়রা সমুদ্রবন্দরের নিরাপত্তা এবং উপকুলীয় এলাকার নিরাপত্তার জন্য এটি গঠন করা হচ্ছে।লেবুখালীর "শেখ হাসিনা ক্যান্টনমেন্ট" হতে যাচ্ছে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর অন্যতম শক্তিশালী ক্যান্টনমেন্টের একটি।

এতে আধুনিক ভারি বিমান উঠানামার ব্যবস্থা থাকবে সেই সাথে নেভি কোস্টাল ডিফেন্স এর সাথে সমন্বয় করে এতেও আধুনিক কোস্টাল ডিফেন্স ব্যবস্থা যুক্ত করা হবে যার অধিনে আধুনিক আকাশ প্রতিরক্ষা ব্যবস্থা বিদ্যমান। 
রিভারাইন প্রেট্রোল এর কথা মাথায় রেখে এই ঘাটি অধিনে এক্টি রিভারাইন প্রেট্রোল ইউনিট গঠনের কথাও পরিকল্পনায় যুক্ত রয়েছে।*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Cabinet okays drafts of Gazipur, Rangpur metropolitan police*
BSS, Dhaka
*The Cabinet today approved the drafts of the proposals for constituting two separate laws for formation of metropolitan police forces in Gazipur and Rangpur districts of the country.*
The approval was given in the weekly meeting of the cabinet held at Prime Minister’s Office with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in the chair.

Briefing reporters at Bangladesh Secretariat, Cabinet Secretary M Shafiul Alam said the cabinet has given final approval to the drafts of “Gazipur Metropolitan Police Act, 2017” and “Rangpur Metropolitan Police act, 2017” aimed at formation of separate metropolitan police forces in the two cities.

*"Formation of the two metropolitan police forces becomes necessary following the establishment of Gazipur and Rangpur City Corporations," Shafiul Alam said.*

These two laws have been formulated in the light of other existing metropolitan police acts of the country, he said.

About the punishment under the draft laws, Shafiul Alam said, according to the draft law, police officials are empowered to impose fine in most of the cases for violation of the acts.

A police officer-in-charge could arrest a person for committing a criminal offence before him or issue a notice at the home of a person for any offense.

Any person to be found guilty for teasing women and girls at public places, shopping malls, markets and roads and showing indecent body languages or touching body of a woman would have to face one year jail or fine of taka minimum five thousand and maximum ten thousand or both, the draft proposed.

In this case, concerned judicial magistrate will impose the punishment and Chief Judicial Magistrate’s Court would accomplish the task until the Chief Metropolitan Magistrate’s Court is established in the two districts.

The cabinet also approved a proposal for ratification of an agreement signed between Bangladesh and Bhutan for avoiding double taxation and tax evasion. 
http://www.thedailystar.net/country...m_medium=newsurl&utm_term=all&utm_content=all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh army personal testing Pegasus Light weight howitzer. 
*Bangladesh finalize purchasing 155 mm NATO standard howitzer. *







Bangladesh Army firing WS-22A guided multiple rocket system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

monitor said:


> View attachment 438265
> Bangladesh army personal testing Pegasus Light weight howitzer.
> *Bangladesh finalize purchasing 155 mm NATO standard howitzer. *



@Nabil365 

Looks like Pegasus is up in the list! Thoughts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
Collected from "Bdmilitary exclusive"
বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর ইনফেন্ট্রি রেজিমেন্টের জন্য BA to purchase থেকে কেনা হচ্ছে CIS 40mm Automatic Grenade Launcher (AGL)from Singapore AGL for her*
*Infantry Regiments*
*
এটি মেশিনগানের মত ২২০০ 2200 meters মিটার দুর থেকে শত্রুপক্ষের ইনফেন্ট্রি, লাইট আর্মাড ভেহিকল এবং বাংকার গুড়িয়ে দিতে সক্ষম এবং এর এক্যুরেসি অত্যন্ত ভালো।

এগুলো সেনাবাহিনীর যেকোন এপিসি,ল্যান্ড ক্রুজার, LAV,রিভারাইন ভেহিকল এমনকি হেলিকপ্টারেও ইন্সটল করা যাবে।*










*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*

*বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর 155mm Towed Howitzer হিসেবে সিংগাপুরের নির্মিত **Singaporean** made Light Weight Howitzer (SLWH) Pegasus কে নির্বাচিত করেছে বলে জানা গেছে।*
*
Singapore এর পরে বাংলাদেশই হবে এই Howitzer এর প্রথম ব্যবহারকারী দেশ।
প্রাথমিকভাবে initially 18 X will be purchased ১৮ টি কেনা হতে পারে।পরে subsequently through G2G more will be purchased পদ্ধতিতে আরো কেনা হবে।
শুধু তাই নয়......এসব Howitzer এর গোলা বাংলাদেশেই বানানো হবে বলে জানা গেছে*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

monitor said:


> View attachment 438265
> Bangladesh army personal testing Pegasus Light weight howitzer.
> *Bangladesh finalize purchasing 155 mm NATO standard howitzer. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Army firing WS-22A guided multiple rocket system.


Remember @Nabil365 someone mentioned Pegasus ? but you said impossible

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Seems tiny Singapore becoming a important source of defence equipment for Bangladesh from frigate for navy from ST Marine and artillery for army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nabil365

BDforever said:


> Remember @Nabil365 someone mentioned Pegasus ? but you said impossible


Really unexpected. 
I would like to thank China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nabil365

A


monitor said:


> Seems tiny Singapore becoming a important source of defence equipment for Bangladesh from frigate for navy from ST Marine and artillery for army.


Are all these confirmed?
Cause everyone is jumping around all ready.


----------



## BDforever

SWAT with M-16 and Airport Armed Police with Taurus SMT-9





credit: DTB
@DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehedi44

BDforever said:


> 1. cost includes spare parts, maintenance costs.
> 2. 1 billion USD not 1.2 billion USD.
> 3. Bangladesh versions are amphibious.
> 4. in Romanian Military Vechile systems firm, German company will have 50% share. So it actually Business investment from Germany.




"A few more details.The new vehicle will be produced by a joint Rheinmettal-Romanian firm (50/50) called Romanian Land Systems.The Romanian Moreni factory will be split in 2,one part producing vehicles and the other assuring maintenance.

The new vehicle will be called AGILIS 8X8 and will incorporate Romanian technologies from the SAUR prototypes and German tech._*Unlike the Boxer,it will be an amphibious vehicle."*_

So,

1. It is also an amphibious vehicle ( Romanian version of German Boxer vehicle )
2. They will provide maintenance for the vehicle up-to 2055
3. The selected platform will be used to produce different type of vehicles..ambulance, mobile mortar, command and control & cbrn (Chemical, biological, radiological and nuclear defense ) variants.
4. It seems a good value for money, u can mount different types of weapon system--remote controlled station, Anti tank guided weapon along with 12 mm MG.



BD source its vehicles from different country...A couple of years ago, in the victory day parade i noticed command and control vehicle from China, APC from Turkey,Ukraine (Lazar), Recovery vehicle from Russia, armored ambulance from China.....i think BD can follow this kind of deal ...then there will be a commonality among all type of platforms...besides our engineers will gain valuable experience from joint production...cbrn vehicles can also be used in Rooppur nuclear plant...If we need sophisticated vehicles/APCs/IFVs we can buy them from other countries..What i am trying to say that we should give more focus on indigenization.....our police, navy, rab can also procure them if local production takes place..we can send them to un mission too...MM made a good APC deal with ukrain...which are better armed...indonesia uses them ( BTR 4) too...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

mehedi44 said:


> "A few more details.The new vehicle will be produced by a joint Rheinmettal-Romanian firm (50/50) called Romanian Land Systems.The Romanian Moreni factory will be split in 2,one part producing vehicles and the other assuring maintenance.
> 
> The new vehicle will be called AGILIS 8X8 and will incorporate Romanian technologies from the SAUR prototypes and German tech._*Unlike the Boxer,it will be an amphibious vehicle."*_
> 
> So,
> 
> 1. It is also an amphibious vehicle ( Romanian version of German Boxer vehicle )
> 2. They will provide maintenance for the vehicle up-to 2055
> 3. The selected platform will be used to produce different type of vehicles..ambulance, mobile mortar, command and control & cbrn (Chemical, biological, radiological and nuclear defense ) variants.
> 4. It seems a good value for money, u can mount different types of weapon system--remote controlled station, Anti tank guided weapon along with 12 mm MG.
> 
> 
> 
> BD source its vehicles from different country...A couple of years ago, in the victory day parade i noticed command and control vehicle from China, APC from Turkey,Ukraine (Lazar), Recovery vehicle from Russia, armored ambulance from China.....i think BD can follow this kind of deal ...then there will be a commonality among all type of platforms...besides our engineers will gain valuable experience from joint production...cbrn vehicles can also be used in Rooppur nuclear plant...If we need sophisticated vehicles/APCs/IFVs we can buy them from other countries..What i am trying to say that we should give more focus on indigenization.....our police, navy, rab can also procure them if local production takes place..we can send them to un mission too...MM made a good APC deal with ukrain...which are better armed...indonesia uses them ( BTR 4) too...



Thats our Marines corps, Army using Pandur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

madokafc said:


> View attachment 439048







Thats you?  Looking hot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Use of regional language is not allowed. In-case of any content based upon valuable information in other language/regional language, it has been informed many times, do post conclusion or necessary information in English so that every reader can understand. 

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nabil365

TopCat said:


> Thats you?  Looking hot


Not bad though.

Is it confirmed that Pegasus is coming?


----------



## Banglar Bir

Defense Update Bangladesh




*Published on Nov 25, 2017
Bangladesh Army buying SLWH Pegasus 155mm Howitzer Cannon from Singapore. 

This is a light-weight, air transportable self-propelled howitzer gun developed for the Singapore Armed Forces. ST Kinetics manufactures it. 

Recently Bangladesh Army was searching for air transportable howitzer for last few months. 

One of the main condition was air transportability of the cannon. 
SLWH Pegasus can be carried by the CH-47 Chinook helicopter and C-130 Hercules tactical airlifter to the deployment area. 

Bangladesh Air Force operating four C-130Hs and two C-130Js are coming soon.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

__ https://www.facebook.com/





*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB *



*বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী তাদের for increasing mobility of BA,a tender has been invited for purchase of new Pontoon Bridges মোবিলিটি পাওয়ার বাড়ানোর লক্ষ্যে নতুন করে "পন্টুন ব্রিজ" কেনার জন্য টেন্ডার ছেড়েছে।

এসব পন্টুন ব্রিজ জলাধার (ছোট নদী,বড় খাল,বিল ইত্যাদি) উপর স্থাপন করে বড় এবং ভারি কনভয় (ট্যাংক,কামান,এপিসি ইত্যাদি) পার করে নিয়ে যেতে ব্যবহৃত হয়।

ছবিতে সেনাবাহিনীর ব্যবহৃত BA currently uses GQZ 230 Pontoon Bridge and এবং Type-79 Pontoon Bridge.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Upcoming Equipment's of Bangladesh Defence*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB


২০১৭ In 2017 BA invited tenders for purchase of medium range ATGM's সালের প্রথম দিকে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য "মিডিয়াম রেঞ্জ ATGM" কেনার দরপত্র আহ্বান করেছিলো।
যার একমাত্র প্রতিদ্ধন্দ্বী ছিলো রাশিয়ান Kornet EM Anti Tank Guided Missile was the sole contender. 
এটি সম্পর্কে এর আগেও বেশ কয়েকবার পোস্ট দেয়া হয়েছিলো
।আশা করা যায় ২০১৮-১৯ সাল থেকেই সেনাবাহিনী unspecified numbers of Kornet-EM to be delivered by 2018-19 এর ডেলিভারি পাবে। 
এসব ATGM এর রেঞ্জ range 8- 10 kms ৮-১০ কিমি এবং সর্বপ্রথম ২০১২ সালে রাশিয়ান আর্মিতে সার্ভিসে আসে।
এগুলো Vehicle mounted এর উপর বসানো থাকে ।

তবে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী কতগুলো কিনছে/কিনেছে তা জানা যায় নি।*





*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB*



*পার্বত্য অঞ্চলের নিরাপত্তা রক্ষায় এবার আসছে For ensuring security of the CHT region 2 X additional Battalions of Rapid Action Battalion (RAB) will be raised.

পার্বত্য অঞ্চলগুলোতে খুন,চাঁদাবাজি সহ অন্যান্য অপকর্ম বৃদ্ধি পাওয়ায় এই সিদ্ধান্ত নিয়েছে সরকার।এসব এলাকায় র‍্যাবের ২ টি ব্যাটালিয়ন স্থাপন করা হবে।

এছাড়া র‍্যাবের জন্য ১০০০ more weapons and equipments will also be purchased valued at Tk-100 Million কোটি টাকার বিভিন্ন অস্ত্র, সরঞ্জাম এবং যানবাহন কেনা হচ্ছে।*
লিংক- http://parbattaalo.com/%e0%a6%aa%e0%a6%be%e0%a6%b0%e0%a7%8…/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladesh Army Aviation’s Spanish C-295W Military Aircraft-2017*
Bangladesh Military News
*Published on Nov 30, 2016

Bangladesh Army Aviation Group (AAG) ordered one CASA C-295W military transport aircraft from Spain. The aircraft’s expected delivery timeline is the second half of 2017. The EADS CASA C-295 is a twin-turboprop tactical military transport aircraft, and is currently manufactured by Airbus Defence and Space in Spain. 

The C-295 is manufactured and assembled in the Airbus Military facilities in the San Pablo Airport, in Seville, Spain. It is a development of the Spanish – Indonesian transport aircraft CASA/IPTN CN-235, but with a stretched fuselage, 50% more payload capability and new PW127G turboprop engines. 

The C-295 made its maiden flight in 1998. The first order came from the Spanish Air Force. In 2012, EADS announced several enhancements to the base C-295 design, changes included the adoption of winglets and an ability to carry the Marte anti-ship missile; a dedicated airborne early warning and control variant was also planned. 

In November 2015, a C-295 successfully demonstrated a new self-protection suite, which incorporated elements such as directional infrared countermeasures from Elbit Systems and infrared passive airborne warning system. In January 2016, Airbus was in the process of developing a new hose-and-drogue in-flight refueling rig to be optionally installed in the centerline of the C295, this capability is being promoted for the aerial refueling of combat helicopters, initial 'dry' flight tests are scheduled later in the year; Airbus is also performing flap optimizations and other modifications upon the type for extreme takeoff and vertical landing capabilities. 

The Army Aviation Group is the army aviation unit of the Bangladesh Army. The AAG conducts military air operations and is responsible for doctrine, manning and configuration for all aviation units in the Army. 

The Army Aviation Group was formed in 1978 in the form of a squadron and named Army Aviation Squadron. That time, there was no training facilities of its own. Civil Aviation Authority, Bangladesh took up the responsibility of the pilot training and continued that for a long time. In 1982, the branch goes through first expansion program where it was expanded to a wing strength and named Army Aviation Wing. 

In 1990, it was finally brought to a group strength and named Army Aviation Group. Aircraft such as Cessna 152 and Cessna 208 Caravan were procured to modernize the Aviation Group. The strength of the unit is more than 100 with 30+ pilots. Members from all the branches of Bangladesh Army can join this unit with proper qualification and training. 

At present, Army Aviation Group operates two Eurocopter AS365 Dauphin helicopters and one Cessna 208 Caravan aircraft for transport and utility purpose. Three Bell 206 helicopters and four Cessna 152 aircraft are there for the training of the army aviators. 

This unit is responsible for the maintenance of the aircraft of the army aviation group. Previously, personnel from Bangladesh Air Force did all the maintenance task of army aviation. 
Later on, army came up with its own maintenance unit with its own personnel.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
SLC-2 Weapon Locating AESA Radar

চীনে নির্মিত Chinise SLC-2 of BA রাডারটি বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর ব্যবহৃত সবচেয়ে শক্তিশালী এবং আধুনিক Weapon Locating Radar System. এই রাডার মুলত শত্রুপক্ষের আর্টিলারি, মিসাইল পোস্ট এর অবস্থান এবং গতিবিধি সম্পর্কে ধারনা দেয়ার পাশাপাশি নিজস্ব আর্টিলারি সিস্টেমকে ফায়ার সাপোর্ট প্রদান করতে সাহায্য করে।

এর রেঞ্জ ৭০ কিমি এবং ডিটেকশন প্রোবাবিলিটি ৮৬%। এটি ৩৫ কিমি দুর থেকে শত্রুপক্ষের আর্টিলারি অবস্থান,৫০ কিমি দুর থেকে রকেট বা MRLS এর অবস্থান এবং ৭০ কিমি দুর থেকে শত্রুপক্ষের মিসাইল পোস্ট শনাক্ত করতে সক্ষম। এছাড়া মডিফিকেশন করে নিচু দিয়ে উড়ে যাওয়া বিমান,হেলিকপ্টার, ড্রোনও শনাক্ত করতে পারে।

এছাড়া এর অন্যান্য উল্লেখযোগ্য স্পেসিফিকেশনের মধ্যে আছে-




♦Active phased array antenna with electronic scanning both in azimuth and elevation




♦Sophisticated computer-controlled digital signal processing




♦Comprehensive online or offine BITE




♦Automatic/manual height correction with digital/video map




♦Various effective ECCM




♦Tracking while scanning

প্রতিটি রাডার ভেহিকলের দাম ১৫ মিলিয়ন মার্কিন ডলার।বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর কাছে এরকম ৩ টি ভেহিকল আছে এবং আরো ৯ টি অর্ডারে আছে।
মোট ১২ টি orders fof 12 X SLC-2 were made এর অর্ডার দেয়া হয়েছিলো।*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mb444

Banglar Bir said:


> *Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
> SLC-2 Weapon Locating AESA Radar
> 
> চীনে নির্মিত Chinise SLC-2 of BA রাডারটি বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর ব্যবহৃত সবচেয়ে শক্তিশালী এবং আধুনিক Weapon Locating Radar System. এই রাডার মুলত শত্রুপক্ষের আর্টিলারি, মিসাইল পোস্ট এর অবস্থান এবং গতিবিধি সম্পর্কে ধারনা দেয়ার পাশাপাশি নিজস্ব আর্টিলারি সিস্টেমকে ফায়ার সাপোর্ট প্রদান করতে সাহায্য করে।
> 
> এর রেঞ্জ ৭০ কিমি এবং ডিটেকশন প্রোবাবিলিটি ৮৬%। এটি ৩৫ কিমি দুর থেকে শত্রুপক্ষের আর্টিলারি অবস্থান,৫০ কিমি দুর থেকে রকেট বা MRLS এর অবস্থান এবং ৭০ কিমি দুর থেকে শত্রুপক্ষের মিসাইল পোস্ট শনাক্ত করতে সক্ষম। এছাড়া মডিফিকেশন করে নিচু দিয়ে উড়ে যাওয়া বিমান,হেলিকপ্টার, ড্রোনও শনাক্ত করতে পারে।
> 
> এছাড়া এর অন্যান্য উল্লেখযোগ্য স্পেসিফিকেশনের মধ্যে আছে-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Active phased array antenna with electronic scanning both in azimuth and elevation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Sophisticated computer-controlled digital signal processing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Comprehensive online or offine BITE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Automatic/manual height correction with digital/video map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Various effective ECCM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♦Tracking while scanning
> 
> প্রতিটি রাডার ভেহিকলের দাম ১৫ মিলিয়ন মার্কিন ডলার।বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর কাছে এরকম ৩ টি ভেহিকল আছে এবং আরো ৯ টি অর্ডারে আছে।
> মোট ১২ টি orders fof 12 X SLC-2 were made এর অর্ডার দেয়া হয়েছিলো।*




Good stuff.... shame we don’t have anything that will neutrsalise the threat once we have detected it.

BAF needs urgent attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB
বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী আর্টিলারী কোরের জন্য বিপুল পরিমান BA's C**hinese* *GMLRS** (Guided Multiple Rocket Launching System) চীন থেকে অর্ডার করতে যাচ্ছে যার মধ্যে বিভিন্ন ক্যালিবারের এমুনিশন এবং এমুনিশনের টেকনোলজিও অন্তর্ভুক্ত।*
*
বিভিন্ন ক্যালিবার বলতে 122mm, 200mm এর রকেট আছে।আর Launching Vehicle হিসেবে WS-22 vehicle এর ভেহিকলই ব্যবহৃত হবে। এই ভেহিকলের একটি সুবিধা হলো বিভিন্ন ক্যালিবারের এমুনিশন একসাথে বহন করতে পারে।

উদাহরণসরুপ এই ভেহিকলে একসাথে WS-22A, WS-32, WS-43 একসাথে বহন করতে সক্ষম (ছবি কমেন্টে দেয়া আছে)

চীন থেকে কেনা WS-22A GMRLS এর সবচেয়ে বড় ফ্যাক্ট হলো এর accuracy. সাধারন WS-22 এর CEP(circular error probable) যেখানে 100m সেখানে আমাদের WS-22A এর CEP <10m.

আর 122mm MRLS Ammo will be manufactured in Bangladesh (BOF)এমুনিশন আমাদের অর্ডন্যান্স ফ্যাক্টরিতেই বানানো হবে।

বর্তমানে ১ presently BA has 1 X Regiment রেজিমেন্ট দেশে আছে এবং out of 5 X Regiments already ordered মোট ৫ রেজিমেন্ট অর্ডার করা হয়েছে।*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defence Technology of Bangladesh-DTB added 2 new photos.
বাংলাদেশ মেশিন টুলস ফ্যাক্টরী (BMTF) made এর তৈরী B-201 মডেলের Desert Warfare Boot. 
এগুলো মূলত মরুভূমি এলাকায় শান্তিরক্ষা মিশনের কাজে ব্যবহার করা হয়৷ এগুলো 70 ডিগ্রি সেলসিয়াস পর্যন্ত হিট সহ্য করতে পারে৷ (সংগ্রহীত)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Banglar Bir

*United Nations Peacekeeper’s Day 2017*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

*MANPADS*
BDMILITARY.COM
07/12/2017




The Bangladesh Army has standardised the Igla-S 9K338. The Igla-S is a new generation advanced version of the Igla MANPADS. By its combat effectiveness, it exceeds the Igla from 2 to 5 times, especially when firing at cruise missiles and

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Current Fleet of Bangladesh Army 




♦Training Aircraft

>Cessna-152 (৫ টি)
>Bell-206 helicopter (২ টি)




♦Utility Helicopter

>Eurocopter Dauphin (২ টি)




♦Close Air Support (CAS)

>Mi-171sh (৬ টি)




♦Transport Aircraft

>CASA CN-295W (১ টি)
>Cessna-208 Grand Caravan (১ টি)
>Mi-171sh (CAS+Transport) (৬ টি)




♦Aircraft on Order



♦

>Diamond DA-40 Trainer (৪ টি)
>CASA CN-295W (১ টি)
*By 2030 26 Helicopter and aircraft will join . our cesna-152 will replace by DA-42*
এছাড়া ২০৩০ সালের মধ্যে ২৬+ বিমান ও হেলিকপ্টার যোগ হবে।২০২০-২১ সালের দিকে আরো ৬-৮ টি হেলিকপ্টার এবং এট্যাক হেলিকপ্টার যোগ করার পরিকল্পনা গ্রহন করেছে। পুরাতন Cessna-152 কে Diamond DA-42 দিয়ে রিপ্লেস করার পরিকল্পনা আছে।

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

mb444 said:


> Good stuff.... shame we don’t have anything that will neutrsalise the threat once we have detected it.
> 
> BAF needs urgent attention.


You are talking about aircraft but this only proved that we did not even have anything other than rifles for our armed forces. I dont count those junk tanks for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Centaur

TopCat said:


> You are talking about aircraft but this only proved that we did not even have anything other than rifles for our armed forces. I dont count those junk tanks for sure.


Is it true even for army ? I don't think so. Navy is improving ,slowly but improving .
Yes only drawback is air Force logistics. We need miles to go to make the airforce useful for a full scale war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mb444 said:


> Good stuff.... shame we don’t have anything that will neutrsalise the threat once we have detected it.
> 
> BAF needs urgent attention.


Dont you have Nora SPGs?


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dont you have Nora SPGs?


yes, beside that we have different types of towed artillery and MRLS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

A unit of Bangladesh Ordinance Factory (BOF) located in Rajendrapur cantonment of Gazipur has successfully made 60 and 82 meter mortar on an experimental basis.

At the end of the mortar, the required fields will be tested after the completion of the examination and evaluation. Bangladesh Ordinance Factories (BOF) produces 60 mm and 82 meter mortar shell for Bangladesh Armed Forces and paramilitary forces. The only manufacturer of arms in the BOF Bangladesh.

It has plans to export small arms and ammunition made in Bangladesh. In 2010, Bangladesh Ordinance Factories (BOF) participated in a Turkish defense exhibition for the first time in its history. Bangladesh was established before independence from Bangladesh, but it was fully introduced in 1970 and beyond upgradation steps to improve its production capacity.

http://defbd.com/defence-industries-of-bangladesh/bangladesh-ordnance-factories-manufactures-mortars/267/

*Another Big mews *
*RPG-29N ATRL acquisition confirmed with proof photo of BD Army delegations photo.*




Bangladesh Army buys RPG-29N anti-tank rocket launchers | DefBD.com
বাড়ি Bangladesh Defence Procurement Bangladesh Army buys RPG-29N anti-tank rocket launchers Bangladesh Defence ProcurementBangladesh Army buys…
defbd.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Raquib said:


> *Bangladesh Rifles(BDR)*
> View attachment 63115



Riot control ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

A army para-commando member

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

First batch of 10 autokar Kobra-II LAV arrived at Chittagong port yesterday. They will be army to Africa to bolster Bangladeshi contingent. We have 100 of LAV order pending.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BDforever

monitor said:


> View attachment 445511
> 
> First batch of 10 autokar Kobra-II LAV arrived at Chittagong port yesterday. They will be army to Africa to bolster Bangladeshi contingent. We have 100 of LAV order pending.


@T-123456 @xenon54 and others

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Guys we have to look forward to the true future of army aviation, with feet still firmly planted on the ground today.

Here is the future, unarmed for now - but not for long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

monitor said:


> View attachment 445511
> 
> First batch of 10 autokar Kobra-II LAV arrived at Chittagong port yesterday. They will be army to Africa to bolster Bangladeshi contingent. We have 100 of LAV order pending.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghost250

durjoy MBT ..(BDmilitary)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

shourov323 said:


> durjoy MBT ..(BDmilitary)
> View attachment 446634
> View attachment 446635
> View attachment 446636


@DESERT FIGHTER


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anubis

Black Bird 007 said:


>


Did they completely change the turret or did they weld additional armor on it? It looks like the old dome armor from the front...but the top view shows a different shape.


----------



## The Ronin

Anubis said:


> Did they completely change the turret or did they weld additional armor on it? It looks like the old dome armor from the front...but the top view shows a different shape.



They changed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Black Bird 007 said:


> They changed it.



I am no armor expert but the turret looks like a welded one to me. It'd be interesting to know (without divulging too much) if it has reactive armor on the sides of the turret (look like it does).

But BA must be congratulated on this effort. Brand new lighter turret with a new engine/transmission too? So essentially a brand new platform and manufacturing experience as well for rather modest expenditure from state coffers. What's not to like ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> I am no armor expert but the turret looks like a welded one to me. It'd be interesting to know (without divulging too much) if it has reactive armor on the sides of the turret (look like it does).
> 
> But BA must be congratulated on this effort. Brand new lighter turret with a new engine/transmission too? So essentially a brand new platform and manufacturing experience as well for rather modest expenditure from state coffers. What's not to like ?



I m not sure if it worth the money they spent on a 50 years old vehicle. They should had tested them against Kornett ATGM and see how it fares.
Any test result on the armour and protection system?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

These will be stationed near India. Heard they also reserved some of their T-55/54 for us. ( Can any Indian verify this?). New tanks will be stationed on Myanmar side.



Bilal9 said:


> I am no armor expert but the turret looks like a welded one to me. It'd be interesting to know (without divulging too much) if it has reactive armor on the sides of the turret (look like it does).
> 
> But BA must be congratulated on this effort. Brand new lighter turret with a new engine/transmission too?



Chinese 3rd generation ERA on front, turret and side skirts. Modular Comosite armour on turret front. Cage armour on back of turret to protect from RPG hits.



TopCat said:


> I m not sure if it worth the money they spent on a 50 years old vehicle. They should had tested them against Kornett ATGM and see how it fares.



It's a light tank, even heavier tanks are vulnerable to today's modern ATGM. Even older missile like TOW took out T-90 in Syria. M1 Abram, Leopard got beaten up too. And we have 174 Type 59s, and 58 Type 69/Type 69Gs in 2014 according to IISS. (even more according to SIPRI). You can't just dump them, can you? Those are still good deterrence. I hope they upgraded our Type-69 like this too if they want to keep it in service longer.






Specification:
---------------------
- weight: 40 tons
- operational range: 450 km
- engine: 800HP
- torque: 1400rpm
- speed: 49km/h
- armour: RHA, ERA
- crew: 4

- main gun: 125 mm smoothbore (28 rounds)
- secondary gun: 12.7 heavy anti aircraft machine gun (600 rounds) & 7.62 coxial GPMG (6000 rounds)
.
Other features:
* 125mm round including APFSDS,HEAT-FS,HE-FS round:can penetrate 550m armour at 2km distance
* Can fire anti tank guided missile from main gun
* Advance data link and communication system
* Full computerised system
* Electronic Countermeasures (ECM)
* Explosive Reactor Armour (ERA)
* Active Protection System
* Smoke grenade
* RF Jammer
* Tharmal & Night vision
* Laser range finder
* Air condition system
* Nuclear-Radioactivity, Biological, Chemical protection suit or NBC suit.
* VRC-2000L Radio with the range of 30km

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> I m not sure if it worth the money they spent on a 50 years old vehicle. They should had tested them against Kornett ATGM and see how it fares.
> Any test result on the armour and protection system?



I am sure this was a stopgap solution because from what I've read in the Chinese Armor threads the VN17 IFV and more importantly the VT5 light tank wasn't ready. In about five to seven years time I expect the Durjoy MBTs to be retired or put in reserve storage as more modern light tanks and IFVs get added to BA arsenal, both of which are crucial for infantry support.

I wouldn't be surprised if the army decides to set up at least assembly lines and possibly also full manufacturing lines for welded turrets and structures for these two much more modern armor items which we can field in sufficient numbers considering their costs and parts commonalities.

I don't know if either of these platforms have amphibian capability though which is hugely important for fights in the rainy flooded season.

VN17 IFV









VT 5 Light Tank for export

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

RFI is already issued for new light tank.
http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/352.pdf

South Korea offered their K21-105 to BD.








Bilal9 said:


> I am sure this was a stopgap solution because from what I've read in the Chinese Armor threads the VN17 IFV and more importantly the VT5 light tank wasn't ready. In about five to seven years time I expect the Durjoy MBTs to be retired or put in reserve storage as more modern light tanks and IFVs get added to BA arsenal, both of which are crucial for infantry support.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the army decides to set up at least assembly lines and possibly also full manufacturing lines for welded turrets and structures for these two much more modern armor items which we can field in sufficient numbers considering their costs and parts commonalities.
> 
> I don't know if either of these platforms have amphibian capability though which is hugely important for fights in the rainy flooded season.
> 
> VN17 IFV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VT 5 Light Tank for export



I like this one for BA's light tank requirement. Unlike Turkish and Korean one this has better armor, firing ATGM capability and RCWS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Black Bird 007 said:


> RFI is already issued for new light tank.
> http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/352.pdf
> 
> South Korea offered their K21-105 to BD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one for BA's light tank requirement. Unlike Turkish and Korean one this has better armor, firing ATGM capability and RCWS.



So you are talking about VT5 then?

In the DGDP specs it is interesting to note that they mention optional deep fording capability (min. 5 meters)...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Bilal9 said:


> So you are talking about VT5 then?
> 
> In the DGDP specs it is interesting to note that they mention optional deep fording capability (min. 5 meters)...



Yup, VT-5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Heavy GMRLS evaluation Notice.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghost250

Black Bird 007 said:


> Heavy GMRLS evaluation Notice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

The specifications require a 36 ton weight, which is reasonable for the tanks to move in the terrain along and across the border.


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army troops are taking preparations to hold the largest and most sophisticated joint forces exercise in Bangladesh's history. Huge number of forces are gathered on the island in the Bay of Bengal.

Gold Island can accommodate at least two divisions simultaneously to conduct exercises.

Bangladesh Army is becoming increasingly sophisticated in terms of training, quality of manpower and weaponry. The photos are self-evident.

[Photo taken from Sylhet]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Ronin

Credit: Jadu-Mootu Him Sohel.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## masud

TopCat said:


> I m not sure if it worth the money they spent on a 50 years old vehicle. They should had tested them against Kornett ATGM and see how it fares.
> Any test result on the armour and protection system?


May be future we will see GL-5 installed to our tank.................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Made in Turkey Otokar Cobra II Light Armoured Vehicles (LAVs) in service with the Bangladesh Army. Please note the add-on armour and 12.7mm Remote Weapons System.
Credit: Shadman Al Samee

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TopCat

Black Bird 007 said:


>


Somebody somehow made some quick bucks delivering those worthless gears.
How about buying some tanks???


----------



## The Ronin

TopCat said:


> Somebody somehow made some quick bucks delivering those worthless gears.
> How about buying some tanks???



i don't know how you people just jump to conclusion and call something worthless when it's helping our para troopers to increase para-jumping capability. always frustrated and negative. anyway if you could read the previous pages you would have already gotten your answer.

http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/352.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Black Bird 007 said:


> Made in Turkey Otokar Cobra II Light Armoured Vehicles (LAVs) in service with the Bangladesh Army. Please note the add-on armour and 12.7mm Remote Weapons System.


@T-123456 @xenon54 and others

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

The seats look comfortable. They are much better than those offered in the British LAV that was offered to BD Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

BDforever said:


> @T-123456 @xenon54 and others


Cobra 1 is combat proven in many regions from Georgia to Nigeria, may Cobra 2 serve BD army well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh Army will get 2 battery GDF-009 anti aircraft gun within March April of this year costing 55 million euro each battery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Yet they cant buy a fighter aircraft for 50 million euro which is too much for them


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army UAVs and target drones. The orange one is made in Bangladesh. No other information is available.





Next month the Bangladesh Army Special Forces brigade will receive delivery of the first batch of modern sub-machine guns from USA.





Took from Military Hardware Display 17.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

Does anyone have access to this article? MALE UCAV for Army.

https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-...roducing-new-battlefield-surveillance-drones/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Sheikh Hasina Cantonment at Lebukhali, Patuakhali will be inaugurated in the next few days by our PM.

This cantonment is huge, it will take another 7-8 years to fully develop the whole cantonment area but works are advancing fast.

Army has advertised ancillary works for:

- Construction of 1 x Brigade HQ/Equivalent ( 3 storey with 3 storied foundation) and 1 x Brigade Commander Office with Link Corridor (Single storey) including ancillary works for Establishment of Sheikh Hasina Cantonment, Barisal (Island-01).

- Construction of 1 x Single men's Barrack (6 Storey with 6 storied foundation) with CH/DH & Link corridor (2 Storey with 2 storied foundation) for Lady Sainik including ancillary works;

- Earth filling works.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nabil365

https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-industry-news/bangladesh-developing-tactical-ballistic-missile/
Are they serious?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Nabil365 said:


> https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-industry-news/bangladesh-developing-tactical-ballistic-missile/
> Are they serious?


Someone is saying in comment section that the project name is BAC Bajra or Lightning was announced in 2014
and first test schedule is 2020. This will be huge fucking breaking news for our neighbors if it's true. Damn!!! I hope it's true.

WS-22A GMLRS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh Army is going to get more WS-22A GMRLS














বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী আরেক রেজিমেন্ট WS-22A GMRLS এর ডেলিভারি পেতে যাচ্ছে।আজ সকালে চীনে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী তাদের নতুন WS-22A এর Pre Shipment Inspection (PSI) সম্পন্ন করেছে যা খুব শীঘ্রই দেশে আসবে।

সেনাবাহিনীর বহরে বর্তমানে ২ রেজিমেন্ট (৩৬ টি) WS-22A GMRLS আছে যার রেঞ্জ ৪৭ কিমি এবং যার এক্যুরেসি (CEP) <১০ মিটার।

এগুলো মিয়ানমার সীমান্তসংলগ্ন কক্সবাজারের রামু ক্যান্টনমেন্ট এ মোতায়ন করা হতে পারে।

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mb444

monitor said:


> View attachment 447704
> 
> Bangladesh Army will get 2 battery GDF-009 anti aircraft gun within March April of this year costing 55 million euro each battery.




€55m for an anti aircraft gun!!! Hilarious!!!!!! €550k at most probably....


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army on the move

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army on the move


@Homo Sapiens bro, look the DHAKA-CTG highway was indeed very busy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

Joint exercise with Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

saluting mother India sincerely  well done hehehehhe

all this exercise are mostly for show and or useless 

india now finally inside and doing well collecting all the info and knowledge


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

bdslph said:


> saluting mother India sincerely  well done hehehehhe
> 
> all this exercise are mostly for show and or useless
> 
> india now finally inside and doing well collecting all the info and knowledge



Well we can say the same about Pakistan and America too if you put it that way as we accuse Pakistan for spreading terrorism, backing up terrorist here and they openly support our war criminal in parliament and everyone knows USA wants a base in St. Martin. But still we train, hold joint exercises with them. Though this kinda exercise helps to improve relationship between two countries but i don't like this either. And India infiltrated us long ago before this with their cultural assault. Gotta suck it up if no one new raise a new party with full of patriots and nationalism. Until then we are hopeless, there is nothing we can do.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

A Ukranian field bakery of Bangladesh Army based on Zil-137 truck.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


>



Nice Roach Coach (Field Kitchen). 

Jokes aside, no runny watery arhar daal here.

We want to make sure these guys eat well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Army delegation inspecting HQ-16 SAM in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

The Ronin said:


>




What does the above pic mean.... what are the missiles the are standing in front off... where is it.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Ronin said:


>



They are indonesian troops..
Unless you have Marine corps which you call MARINIR (written in black on left side).



Bilal9 said:


> Nice Roach Coach (Field Kitchen).
> 
> Jokes aside, no runny watery arhar daal here.
> 
> We want to make sure these guys eat well.




Pic is from here;


https://imgday.com/2016/08/indonesi...hen-unit-each-unit-can-feed-up-to-500-people/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

mb444 said:


> What does the above pic mean.... what are the missiles the are standing in front off... where is it.








LY80E (HQ16) in China.

We have inducted this as our mid-range SAM, like Pakistan Army did. So - like PA, BA SAM arsenal may look like this....

FM90 (HQ 7) = Short Range SAM

LY80 (HQ 16) = Mid Range SAM

FD2000 (HQ9) = Long Range SAM



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They are indonesian troops..
> Unless you have Marine corps which you call MARINIR (written in black on left side).
> 
> Pic is from here;
> 
> https://imgday.com/2016/08/indonesi...hen-unit-each-unit-can-feed-up-to-500-people/



Good Catch! I did not see the writing on the side..my bad...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Update on Bangladesh Army Air Defence Network

The Bangladesh Army is establishing a complete air defence network. This is a critical step because the government invested billions in nuclear power plants, bridge projects and defence industries.

* Bangladesh Army selected S-125 Pechora 2M to defend KPIs like Padma bridge, Jamuna bridge and Roopur nuclear power plants. There will be an air defence brigade in each of these areas.

* LY-80E with 70km range has been selected for air defence brigades by both Bangladesh Army and Air Force. Air Force got their under 2017-18 fiscal year.

* The Army is raising another 7 air defence brigades under Armed Forces Goal 2030.

* There are currently 10 infantry divisions in the Bangladesh Army including the newest 7 Infantry Division at Lebukhali.

* Long term plans exist to induct FK3 LRSAM with 120 km range.

* Other minor systems such as FN-16, Igla-S and FM-3000 will be introduced gradually to the AD brigades.

* Gun system will be entirely based on GDF-009 with Sky Shielf 3 FCR from Switzerland.

Bangladesh's smaller land mass proved to be a boon for setting up the AD network. There is less area to defend and the area will be dense in sensors and armaments. It will be very difficult for even the most sophisticated military to penetrate these defences.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They are indonesian troops..
> Unless you have Marine corps which you call MARINIR (written in black on left side).


Deshi one 








Bilal9 said:


> Good Catch! I did not see the writing on the side..my bad...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That’s not a field kitchen bro.


yes and it is written there in Bangla:
Imported from Ukraine
Modern Field Bakery

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh Army has called a local tender for two Landing Craft Tank (LTC) for riverine and sea operations with secondary role for humanitarian and disaster relief operation.

Requirements:

1. 15 days continuous at sea

2. Minimum length 65m and maximum 72m

3. 8 tanks with weight 50 tonnes

4. Eight tanks accommodation with each tank length,breath,height 9.76×3.66×3.20 respectively

5. Sustain at least sea state 4

6. Helipad for a Bell 212 helicopter or equivalent

7. 20 officers and plus 40 crews accommodation

8. For self defence: 4 or more 14.5mm anti aircraft guns for 360° coverage

9. Place for one artillery gun and its tower vehicle

10. All equipments should be from Type A country

Link: http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/user_view/army_wing.php

— feeling fantastic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

^^^ For the DGDP LCT requirement this new one from Anadolu Shipyard is a little smaller than the specs dictate - but they may scale up the design to suit the requirements (and add a heli-deck too). Did I read it wrong, because the tender document says 'builds will start' (probably in Bangladesh yards) after contract is finalized...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Self deleted - OT post


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

*গুলি করার পর ৪ বাংলাদেশিকে মিয়ানমার নিয়ে গেছে বিজিপি*








*কক্সবাজারের টেকনাফে নাফ নদীতে বাংলাদেশি জেলেদের লক্ষ্য করে গুলিবর্ষণের পর চার জনকে ধরে নিয়ে গেছে মিয়ানমার সীমান্তরক্ষী বাহিনী বিজিপি।*

বিজিবির টেকনাফের ২ নম্বর ব্যাটালিয়নের অধিনায়ক লেফটেন্যান্ট কর্নেল আরিফুল ইসলাম জানান, শনিবার সকাল ৮টার দিকে নাফ নদীর কানজরপাড়া এলাকায় এ ঘটনায় এক জেলে গুলিবিদ্ধ হয়েছে।

আহত নুরুল ইসলামকে উখিয়ার কুতুপালং রোহিঙ্গা ক্যাম্পের এমএসএফ হাসপাতালে চিকিৎসা দেওয়া হচ্ছে বলে জানান তিনি।

কর্নেল আরিফুল জানান, নিয়ে যাওয়া চার জেলে টেকনাফের হোয়াইক্যং ইউনিয়নের বাসিন্দা। তাৎক্ষণিকভাবে তাদের নাম জানা যায়নি।

জেলেদের ফেরত চেয়ে মিয়ানমার কর্তৃপক্ষের কাছে পত্র পাঠানোর প্রক্রিয়া চলছে বলেও তিনি জানান। 


আর কতদিন এভাবে চলবে,একদিকে বিএসএফ আর অন্যদিকে বিজিপি মাঝখানে দাড়িয়ে আঙুল চোষে আমাদের ঠুঙ্গা বিজিবি.


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156210509715820





UN thanked BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> *গুলি করার পর ৪ বাংলাদেশিকে মিয়ানমার নিয়ে গেছে বিজিপি*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *কক্সবাজারের টেকনাফে নাফ নদীতে বাংলাদেশি জেলেদের লক্ষ্য করে গুলিবর্ষণের পর চার জনকে ধরে নিয়ে গেছে মিয়ানমার সীমান্তরক্ষী বাহিনী বিজিপি।*
> 
> বিজিবির টেকনাফের ২ নম্বর ব্যাটালিয়নের অধিনায়ক লেফটেন্যান্ট কর্নেল আরিফুল ইসলাম জানান, শনিবার সকাল ৮টার দিকে নাফ নদীর কানজরপাড়া এলাকায় এ ঘটনায় এক জেলে গুলিবিদ্ধ হয়েছে।
> 
> আহত নুরুল ইসলামকে উখিয়ার কুতুপালং রোহিঙ্গা ক্যাম্পের এমএসএফ হাসপাতালে চিকিৎসা দেওয়া হচ্ছে বলে জানান তিনি।
> 
> কর্নেল আরিফুল জানান, নিয়ে যাওয়া চার জেলে টেকনাফের হোয়াইক্যং ইউনিয়নের বাসিন্দা। তাৎক্ষণিকভাবে তাদের নাম জানা যায়নি।
> 
> জেলেদের ফেরত চেয়ে মিয়ানমার কর্তৃপক্ষের কাছে পত্র পাঠানোর প্রক্রিয়া চলছে বলেও তিনি জানান।
> 
> 
> আর কতদিন এভাবে চলবে,একদিকে বিএসএফ আর অন্যদিকে বিজিপি মাঝখানে দাড়িয়ে আঙুল চোষে আমাদের ঠুঙ্গা বিজিবি.



Fishing in NAF river is banned by Bangladesh government. Our people never obey the law neither care for their own safety. They seems take everything for granted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

TopCat said:


> Fishing in NAF river is banned by Bangladesh government. Our people never obey the law neither care for their own safety. They seems take everything for granted.


Why don't Cost Guard patrolling in Naff river, this situation always where they were.when MM force enter in BD water why not they kick out the Monkey's. Fishing is banned in Naff river so the areas must be monitored carefully by govt. Subs r coming, fighters r coming nothing will be useful either ur mentality not changed.Nikommar jat amra.


----------



## TopCat

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> Why don't Cost Guard patrolling in Naff river, this situation always where they were.when MM force enter in BD water why not they kick out the Monkey's. Fishing is banned in Naff river so the areas must be monitored carefully by govt. Subs r coming, fighters r coming nothing will be useful either ur mentality not changed.Nikommar jat amra.



NAF is an international border, BGB just cant kick them out unless it is an war. They have the right to patrol.

Few days ago I talked to a cow smuggler who said that the smuggler from other side of the border will never cross over to BD if you even give them 1 crore. They ask you to cross over even at the expense of their own profit. The impunity we enjoy in our daily life made us to think that the entire world revolve like us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

AFAIK that 155mm is coming, does anyone know how much old our other kind of artillery??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

The Ronin said:


> AFAIK that 155mm is coming, does anyone know how much old our other kind of artillery??
> 
> 
> View attachment 451881


 bro, some ppl are watching your reference posts


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/







BDforever said:


> bro, some ppl are watching your reference posts



I know they are talking about you and @UKBengali too, don't know what you did to piss them off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

The Ronin said:


> I know they are talking about you and @UKBengali too, don't know what you did to piss them off.


i liked to piss off people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Type-59s and BTR-80s in 902 Central Workshop along with an image of the full facility.
It's situated at Rajendrapur cantonment and this is where where Durjoy mbts are made









There seems to be a new facility under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

Russian Military-Industial Courier reported BD army is interested in Vt4. Early on a BD military delegation was visiting China and one of the colonel served in the Bangladesh army tank regiment really had fun when test drived the VT4. He said VT4 has top- ranking operating control system/travel mechanism and powerful engine, it's FCS is just impressive. He didn't want to get down the tank and drived several more laps. And he finally concluded that Bangldesh army should induct 800 pops of this beasts, then no one can bully BD on land.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Ronin

Model BD-71 parachute of Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155168303051003

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## monitor

MI-171SH in Karnaphuli

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Recently Otokar Cobra 2 of Bangladesh Army. Look like we got two types of turrets. 
P.C- Tohid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

The Ronin said:


> Recently Otokar Cobra 2 of Bangladesh Army. Look like we got two types of turrets.
> P.C- Tohid



How do you know this is Army and not Police??


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Didact

monitor said:


> View attachment 453828



The ORBAT has more in common with concepts of composite battle groups than with a conventional Armoured Brigade. 

The standard composition is 3x Armored tank battalions (Regiments in South Asian parlance) or 2x Armored battalions plus a mechanised/motorised infantry battalions with integral ATGM functions. Armored brigades also do not generally have integral Attack aviation assets, though the Indian formations allow for incorporation of scout helicopters to spearhead units.

Furthermore it appears to either be incomplete in its composition, or more likely, a non-serious compilation.


----------



## BDforever

Didact said:


> The ORBAT has more in common with concepts of composite battle groups than with a conventional Armoured Brigade.
> 
> The standard composition is 3x Armored tank battalions (Regiments in South Asian parlance) or 2x Armored battalions plus a mechanised/motorised infantry battalions with integral ATGM functions. Armored brigades also do not generally have integral Attack aviation assets, though the Indian formations allow for incorporation of scout helicopters to spearhead units.
> 
> Furthermore it appears to either be incomplete in its composition, or more likely, a non-serious compilation.


it is a fan made thing, not by officials lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

monitor said:


> View attachment 453316


@Zarvan vai, as you mentioned about Pakistan's urgent need of new towed artillery howitzer, we are getting around 160 units new towed artillery howitzers of different calibers within 1 year.
Those are: 105mm GIAT LG-1 MK 3, 122mm Type96 and 155mm Pegausus.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nahid

what arms bangladesh para comando use? i think bd-08, mp-5 standard issu.
i like the hk-416, may be we should buy this too?


----------



## BDforever

Nahid said:


> what arms bangladesh para comando use? i think bd-08, mp-5 standard issu.
> i like the hk-416, may be we should buy this too?


Kriss Vector gen 2 CRB, SIG MPX and RPA Rangemaster cholbey ? karon aigula astesey khub shighroi and FYI paro Commando also uses SIG SG 552 assault rile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nahid

BDforever said:


> Kriss Vector gen 2 CRB, SIG MPX and RPA Rangemaster cholbey ? karon aigula astesey khub shighroi and FYI paro Commando also uses SIG SG 552 assault rile


cholbe mane dourabe............
so kriss vector will replace mp5 and sig will replace bd 08. is it going to standard issu for para comando?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nahid

The Ronin said:


> H&K stopped selling arms to non-NATO nations AFAIK.


whats the logic behind not selling to non nato country? thats sucks men.


----------



## The Ronin

Nahid said:


> whats the logic behind not selling to non nato country? thats sucks men.


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...als-with-non-nato-countries-dpa-idUSKBN13N1JQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155185804321003

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army using MASA SWORD

MASA has delivered a completely customized version of its wargame with automated forces, SWORD, to the Bangladesh ARTDOC, in order to equip its Computerized War-Game Center (CWGC). The simulation has been adapted to reflect specific requirements including the Army’s doctrine, equipment and supplies as well as its operational terrain.
The ARTDOC has chosen to employ SWORD for command post training from Battalion to Division level. The software enables the Army to immerse its training audience in different types of military and civil emergency scenarios. SWORD can simulate and control tens of thousands of soldiers and units.
The customization program was delivered in just over a year, much faster than the industry standard for a fully personalized simulation system. The timely delivery of such a detailed and technical program, including training Bangladesh Army personnel to use the system, has been enabled by a strong working relationship between the ARTDOC personnel and MASA’s engineers as well as by a shared belief in long-term partnership between the Bangladesh Army and the company. The delivery was expedited by the ongoing availability of key Army officers during the preparation and test exercises, as well as by the Bangladesh Army’s deep knowledge of simulation tools and their high level of professionalism.
In total, the ARTDOC and MASA conducted three test exercises before the final program delivery, one at the start of the contract before any modifications to SWORD had been made, one midway through its customization process, and finally one after the software had been fully tailored for the Bangladesh Army. The ARTDOC chose SWORD not just for its capabilities to enhance training exercises but also for its features that can enable the use of simulation for analysis use cases, such as planning and decision-support.
The collaboration between the company and the ARTDOC meant that in February 2016 some 80 senior military personnel, including major generals, brigadiers, colonels and a range of subject matter experts, were involved in the final, week-long test exercise conducted by the ARTDOC and supported by MASA. A reflection of the Army’s commitment, all 80 personnel were also involved in a week of training for the exercise before the test week itself. The exercise allowed for a final validation of the system, enabling Bangladesh Army personnel to use SWORD autonomously.
Colonel Minhaz, Director of the CWGC at the Bangladesh ARTDOC commented that “MASA and the Bangladesh Army have been able to build an incredibly positive relationship. MASA’s commitment far exceeds what is written in the contract; their flexibility and ability to adapt to the Army’s needs beyond the contract has really helped us to achieve program completion in such good time. We anticipate an ongoing strong relationship with MASA as the Army’s demands for further SWORD features evolve with our use of the software”.
The CWGC is the latest addition to the Army’s ARTDOC and was inaugurated in November 2015 by President Abdul Hamid. Located in the Dhaka cantonment, the CWGC has been set up to help the army work towards the Forces Goal 2030, ensuring the modernisation and technological advancement of all of Bangladesh’s armed forces. As well as ensuring national security, the Army has a proud history of supporting the United Nations and providing aid to the civil authorities in the wake of natural disasters, and has topped the league for the leading troop contributor, providing around 120,000 troops over 28 years. The customized version of SWORD has been designed to train the command staff to retain these core responsibilities and skills.
“We are extremely proud to have been selected by the Bangladesh Army last year after such a thorough tendering process,” said David Chouraqui, MASA’s Chairman and CEO. “Bangladesh was the third country in the region to adopt SWORD. The ARTDOC understood extremely well the full pedagogical potential of SWORD as a simulation tool, which has led the Army to a solid commitment to train, educate and maintain wargame-specialized personnel, and helped in the smooth setup of the fully customized software. MASA’s ability to respond to the Bangladesh Army’s specific requirements demonstrates its potential to do the same for other Asian and Commonwealth countries in the future”.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Ronin

Army ordered 76 nos of anti-tank telescopes for the L10A1 guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

The Ronin said:


> Army ordered 76 nos of anti-tank telescopes for the L10A1 guns.


76nos for the 3rd time. does it ring the bell ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muhammadali233

The Ronin said:


> Army ordered 76 nos of anti-tank telescopes for the L10A1 guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 454787


Did Bangladesh ever purchased MLRS sys from Pak?


----------



## Anubis

muhammadali233 said:


> Did Bangladesh ever purchased MLRS sys from Pak?


Bangladesh probably purchased KRL 122 a long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Army's new Type 80/ BD- 14 GPMG.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anubis

The Ronin said:


> Army's new GPMG.


What are they called?


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2025355017505470

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

Black Eagle sniper members of Bangladesh Army with some foreign delegates

PC- DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Anubis said:


> What are they called?


Its a chinese clone of PKM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh Army have bought 3 regiments(54) Type 96 122mm towed howetger (range 22-25km)from China. Delivery will start this year . We bought 18 in 2013 .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Ansar VDP is getting mortar training under Army's supervision.

PC- Hridoy Mahbub.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army Infantry officer equipped with Ballastic helmet, NVD,Head to Head communication system and BD-08 Assault rifle with Colimeter sight (just equipments demonstration picture)





credit: DTB
@DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tanveer666

monitor said:


> Bangladesh Army have bought 3 regiments(54) Type 96 122mm towed howetger (range 22-25km)from China. Delivery will start this year . We bought 18 in 2013 .


link?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Tanveer666 said:


> link?


Field Martial Amra Khan...


----------



## Tanveer666

Cycle Macson said:


> Field Martial Amra Khan...


more like Reichsmarshchall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Tanveer666 said:


> more like Reichsmarshchall


How about Fake Martial?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

Cycle Macson said:


> How about Fake Martial?


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Army Infantry officer equipped with Ballastic helmet, NVD,Head to Head communication system and BD-08 Assault rifle with Colimeter sight (just equipments demonstration picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: DTB
> @DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan


Anyone noticed his scope lens is covered.



araberuni7 said:


> Thick skined Shameless rice vendor posting bragbook again!


Who’s that bruv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Vito Corleone said:


> Anyone noticed his scope lens is covered.


yes, what is why I said it was just demonstration



araberuni7 said:


> Thick skined Shameless rice vendor posting bragbook again!
> Coast Guard is not buying Ferries but they are buying cruise liner to entertain Russian and Chinese officials. Fake news!


I got info from some sources that you do insult, personal attack or etc just because you don't agree. At first I did not believe but now it seems legit. If you don't have anything to contribute, stop posting vulgar in sticky threads like these.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Vito Corleone said:


> Anyone noticed his scope lens is covered.
> 
> 
> Who’s that bruv


Welcome back brada! Remember me?


----------



## araberuni7

China will provide 300 retired 59 tanks to Bangladesh free of charge and the Bangladesh side will repair modernization costs of 300 type 59 tank. The picture is called Bangladesh 's 59 style upgrade, while the Bangladesh side is called' Durjoy '.


Reference Hendrik K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

araberuni7 said:


> Reference Hendrik K.


who is this guy ?


----------



## TopCat

araberuni7 said:


> China will provide 300 retired 59 tanks to Bangladesh free of charge and the Bangladesh side will repair modernization costs of 300 type 59 tank. The picture is called Bangladesh 's 59 style upgrade, while the Bangladesh side is called' Durjoy '.
> 
> 
> Reference Hendrik K.


That will make our tank froce with close to 1000 tanks. Not bad


----------



## Avicenna

BDforever said:


> who is this guy ?



If its Henri K., he runs East Pendelum which keeps tabs on Chinese military affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## araberuni7

BDforever said:


> who is this guy ?



This is the guy who first Twitted about $1B LoC offered by China immediately after Indian $500m offer. East Pendulum Twitter account. Veterans Chinese Insiders. $1B LoC also published at the Chinese media CJDBY. I never find him doing any BS bragbook style post. Ohh unlike others he knows the technology and science behind military.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

araberuni7 said:


> This is the guy who first Twitted about $1B LoC offered by China immediately after Indian $500m offer. East Pendulum Twitter account. Veterans Chinese Insiders. $1B LoC also published at the Chinese media CJDBY. I never find him doing any BS bragbook style post. Ohh unlike others he knows the technology and science behind military.



Yea his website is legit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

araberuni7 said:


> This is the guy who first Twitted about $1B LoC offered by China immediately after Indian $500m offer. East Pendulum Twitter account. Veterans Chinese Insiders. $1B LoC also published at the Chinese media CJDBY. I never find him doing any BS bragbook style post. Ohh unlike others he knows the technology and science behind military.


so,that news about procurement of j-10c by using chinese loc is actually true??


----------



## BDforever

araberuni7 said:


> This is the guy who first Twitted about $1B LoC offered by China immediately after Indian $500m offer. East Pendulum Twitter account. Veterans Chinese Insiders. $1B LoC also published at the Chinese media CJDBY. I never find him doing any BS bragbook style post. Ohh unlike others he knows the technology and science behind military.


when did he post ?


----------



## The Ronin

So the news about buying old tanks from China is actually true?? You just made Amar Khan's claim legit. But what's the base of your claim? Where did he tweet about 300 Type-59 tanks?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

A Bangladesh army officer enjoying VR simulator of paratrooping.








credit: DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Cycle Macson said:


> Welcome back brada! Remember me?


Ofc. How can I forget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

araberuni7 said:


> This is the guy who first Twitted about *$1B LoC* offered by China immediately after Indian $500m offer. East Pendulum Twitter account. Veterans Chinese Insiders. $1B LoC also published at the Chinese media CJDBY. I never find him doing any BS bragbook style post. Ohh unlike others he knows the technology and science behind military.




I thought that chinese offer was another piece of fake news courtesy of BD millitary.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Vito Corleone said:


> Ofc. How can I forget.


If someone hit hard enough on your head, you can forget...


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army Aviation issued tenders for 1 BELL-407GXP and 1 AW-119KX Light Utility helicopter

http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2169.pdf

Source- DTB



Tanveer666 said:


> I thought that chinese offer was another piece of fake news courtesy of BD millitary.



No that was first published by East Pendulam, Then BMPD and Battle Machines quoted it. I got the news from Battle Machines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Anyway Army is buying new Pontoon Bridges.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TopCat

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army Aviation issued tenders for 1 BELL-407GXP and 1 AW-119KX Light Utility helicopter
> 
> http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2169.pdf
> 
> Source- DTB
> 
> 
> 
> No that was first published by East Pendulam, Then BMPD and Battle Machines quoted it. I got the news from Battle Machines.
> 
> View attachment 456436


All of them quoted refering to bdmilitary. I seen those reports.


----------



## Tanveer666

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army Aviation issued tenders for 1 BELL-407GXP and 1 AW-119KX Light Utility helicopter
> 
> http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2169.pdf
> 
> Source- DTB
> 
> 
> 
> No that was first published by East Pendulam, Then BMPD and Battle Machines quoted it. I got the news from Battle Machines.
> 
> View attachment 456436





As far as i recall, BDmilitary was the original source for this report.


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1965821350112701

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Cycle Macson said:


> If someone hit hard enough on your head, you can forget...


Thankfully, last person who did thT was my dad 15 years back.


----------



## BDforever

Ansar Striking Force




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

*Myanmar army with heavy weapons positioned on the border*







Myanmar has organized a rally in the border with Namibangchari Tamou border with heavy weapons, ammunition. In this situation, Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) is in a strong and vigilant position on the border. However, the Myanmar army has called for a flag meeting.

Today, at an instant press conference at BGB headquarters in the afternoon, Additional Director General (Operations) Brigadier General Mujibur Rahman said this. He said, some Rohingya from the zero-point border at Nayakkhanchari Tumher border of Bandarban are staying in Myanmar.

Mujibur Rahman said that for some time Myanmar Border Guard Police and the country's army were operating in the area. They are installing barbed fences, installing barbed wire fencing, iron angle installation and advanced technology equipment. Besides, they are saying to go to other places of Rohingya through the word of speech. In this continuation, at around 10:30 am, the army gathered around one and a half yards of the border between Myanmar border in the middle of the post 34 and 35 on the border. Heavy weapons were deployed.

Referring to such situation, the Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) is also alert, he said, violating border policy in the border areas and deploying heavy weapons in the border areas. If any kind of hostile situation, the BGB will always be responsible for taking responsibility from the whole country.

Responding to the question of journalists, whether the Rohingyas are being pushed to Bangladesh, Brigadier General Md. Mujibur Rahman said that he tried to pushing Pushing, which is indicating through the use of sentence. They talked with them at a high level. They accepted the matter.

In this incident, the BGB has called the flag meeting, as well as sent a protest letter. However, the response from Myanmar has not been received so far, commented BGB's official.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

I am getting the feeling that we don't have a succinct engagement doctrine and this Brigadier General Mujibur Rahman guy may not be able to contain the situation.

If there is an incident, what would be the response, what would be containment and remediation, when would this be escalated to the army? Who calls the shots and when?

Should the Bangladesh Army not take steps too?

It is clear the Myanmarese are trying to find an excuse to start a skirmish but should we take their bait?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

The Ronin said:


> Black Eagle Sniper member of Bangladesh Army holding 7.62x51mm/.338 Laupa Magnam sniper bullet
> 
> Source- DTB


What sniper rifles are in service with BD Military? Can you post pictures?


----------



## The Ronin

For Signal Intelligence (SIGINT) Bangladesh army released tender for equipment purchase for that purpose.

Requirements: search, monitoring and interception of HF frequency with Directional Finding (DF)

* the equipment must find ground waves and sky waves

* the equipment must intercept, find and search HF frequency with DF

* for ground waves it must intercept, find and monitor HF signals while stationary or while on move

* for sky waves, it must find source while at stationary

* from group A countries

* ability to work independently it part of network

Credit- Hridoy Mahbub

Link: http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/user_view/army_wing.php



Game.Invade said:


> What sniper rifles are in service with BD Military? Can you post pictures?


















https://www.bdmilitary.com/category/profiles/small-arms/sniper-rifles/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

The Ronin said:


> Black Eagle Sniper member of Bangladesh Army holding 7.62x51mm/.338 Laupa Magnam sniper bullet
> 
> Source- DTB


7.62×51 also called .308. But, .338 lapua magnum is different...

Those FB pages are joke...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

TopCat said:


> That will make our tank froce with close to 1000 tanks. Not bad


Bangladesh needs to buy some China VT-4 tank. Buying Type96 will not help as China export the MBT-2000 to Myanmar which is the same as Type96. VT-4 tank is a different high tech and more expensive tank. Bangladesh can buy in small number and equipped the elite unit. Myanmar will never buy this tank as they are equipped by Thailand(Another rival of Myanmar).


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bilal9 said:


> It is clear the Myanmarese are trying to find an excuse to start a skirmish but should we take their bait?



Absolutely not! Not under these current circumstances. 

The US (as you already know) already sanctioned individuals linked to 'ISIS Bangladesh'. The primary reason is that we are not sharing intelligence with the Americans which we should be doing. So what would they be left to do? I suspect that this is exactly what the Indians wanted. 

We need to earn the credibility we are losing so that we can gain friends whom we can count upon and they can count upon us for their interests. And right now, Bangladesh doesn't have any those.



Beast said:


> Bangladesh needs to buy some China VT-4 tank. Buying Type96 will not help as China export the MBT-2000 to Myanmar which is the same as Type96. VT-4 tank is a different high tech and more expensive tank. Bangladesh can buy in small number and equipped the elite unit. Myanmar will never buy this tank as they are equipped by Thailand(Another rival of Myanmar).



The Type-96 and MBT-2000 are two very different tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> I am getting the feeling that we don't have a succinct engagement doctrine and this Brigadier General Mujibur Rahman guy may not be able to contain the situation.
> 
> If there is an incident, what would be the response, what would be containment and remediation, when would this be escalated to the army? Who calls the shots and when?
> 
> Should the Bangladesh Army not take steps too?
> 
> It is clear the Myanmarese are trying to find an excuse to start a skirmish but should we take their bait?


Agreed.

But as no violation of our sovereign border occured Armed forces won't get involved.

But the slightest bit of violation will get an quick reaction. After border violation by Myanmar last August, Air force and Navy were deployed on the border. Army responded by transferring Main battle tanks in Ramu cantonment. Ramu cantonment has been kept on high alert since, any misadventure from the monkeys will recur an swift response.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Zabaniyah said:


> Absolutely not! Not under these current circumstances.
> 
> The US (as you already know) already sanctioned individuals linked to 'ISIS Bangladesh'. The primary reason is that we are not sharing intelligence with the Americans which we should be doing. So what would they be left to do? I suspect that this is exactly what the Indians wanted.
> 
> We need to earn the credibility we are losing so that we can gain friends whom we can count upon and they can count upon us for their interests. And right now, Bangladesh doesn't have any those.
> 
> 
> 
> The Type-96 and MBT-2000 are two very different tanks.


VT4 and MBT 2000 has very little difference. Anyways tanks based on t72 chassis all have the same hazard which made t72 a poor performing tank... (t90s are also based on that chassis buyback the difference is that t90 has lengthened chassis)


----------



## mb444

Khan saheb said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But as no violation of our sovereign border occured Armed forces won't get involved.
> 
> But the slightest bit of violation will get an quick reaction. After border violation by Myanmar last August, Air force and Navy were deployed on the border. Army responded by transferring Main battle tanks in Ramu cantonment. Ramu cantonment has been kept on high alert since, any misadventure from the monkeys will recur an swift response.




I hope you are right but in my opinions BD military are full of cowards.... they Did not do anything when the Burmese flooded us with a million refugees ...., why would they do anything if the monkeys was to directly intrude in our territory.... what is left for the animals to do.... BD military is full of excuses.... they know how incompetent they are and there is no line that they won’t let our enemies cross.... pilkhana proved it.... rohingya debacle has removed any lingering doubt that BD military is anything but a drain on resources and a complete and utter waste of time.


----------



## Michael Corleone

mb444 said:


> I hope you are right but in my opinions BD military are full of cowards.... they Did not do anything when the Burmese flooded us with a million refugees ...., why would they do anything if the monkeys was to directly intrude in our territory.... what is left for the animals to do.... BD military is full of excuses.... they know how incompetent they are and there is no line that they won’t let our enemies cross.... pilkhana proved it.... rohingya debacle has removed any lingering doubt that BD military is anything but a drain on resources and a complete and utter waste of time.


You do understand that the military is heavily influenced by the govt now and has no autonomy right? The prime minister calls the shot, not the Chief if staff... which is why pilkhana murderers got away with whatever happened, which is why BSF gets away with killing people and which is why Burma gets away with pushing refugees. Hasina has done good things, including making military stronger, but no use of that if she’s not willing to use it when necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

BD armed forces need to keep all types of sophisticated arms in the Ramu cantonment.They have to prepare all time. MBT, APC, FM 90, Howitzer etc.


----------



## Beast

Vito Corleone said:


> VT4 and MBT 2000 has very little difference. Anyways tanks based on t72 chassis all have the same hazard which made t72 a poor performing tank... (t90s are also based on that chassis buyback the difference is that t90 has lengthened chassis)


VT-4 is not based on T-72. That is a lot of misconception about people unknown of the tank. It is a brand new concept that is far more advance. Just the chassis is enough to tell the different. The tank is driven in fully automatic transmission. An automatic car driver has no prOblem drive VT-4 straight. The network level and data sharing of VT-4 is far more than any previous generation of Chinese tank produced. UCAV and helo can feed info to this tank and allowed the know the enemy armour units ahead.

The tank hunter system is far superior even than western counter part. Standard hunter system, the captain spot the enemy and feed info to gunner. Gunner then search for the target and once located. He will proceed to shoot at commanders call. But the VT-4 tank hunter system can auto log on by captain once spotted on and gunner proceed to shoot without the need to search the target himself and waste few seconds of previous time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sazzad99

Beast said:


> VT-4 is not based on T-72. That is a lot of misconception about people unknown of the tank. It is a brand new concept that is far more advance. Just the chassis is enough to tell the different. The tank is driven in fully automatic transmission. An automatic car driver has no prOblem drive VT-4 straight. The network level and data sharing of VT-4 is far more than any previous generation of Chinese tank produced. UCAV and helo can feed info to this tank and allowed the know the enemy armour units ahead.
> 
> The tank hunter system is far superior even than western counter part. Standard hunter system, the captain spot the enemy and feed info to gunner. Gunner then search for the target and once located. He will proceed to shoot at commanders call. But the VT-4 tank hunter system can auto log on by captain once spotted on and gunner proceed to shoot without the need to search the target himself and waste few seconds of previous time.



Does the new ZTZ-99A2 (type 99 A2) tank uses a different chassis? if yes can u post pictures of it here?


----------



## TopCat

Vito Corleone said:


> You do understand that the military is heavily influenced by the govt now and has no autonomy right? The prime minister calls the shot, not the Chief if staff... which is why pilkhana murderers got away with whatever happened, which is why BSF gets away with killing people and which is why Burma gets away with pushing refugees. Hasina has done good things, including making military stronger, but no use of that if she’s not willing to use it when necessary.



YOu do not attack unless you have an 3:1 advantage. Unless its a big no. Avoid the conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

TopCat said:


> YOu do not attack unless you have an 3:1 advantage. Unless its a big no. Avoid the conflict.



Who told you that?
As long as you are well equipped and well trained you can win.


----------



## bluesky

UKBengali said:


> Who told you that?
> As long as you are well equipped and well trained you can win.


@TopCat is correct. An offensive warfare requires an advantage of about 3:1 in military strength. It is not only the number of manpower that counts. It is also the equipment. When an adversary country attack us, it will be easy for us to defend with a limited strength.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

bluesky said:


> @TopCat is correct. An offensive warfare requires an advantage of about 3:1 in military strength. It is not only the number of manpower that counts. It is also the equipment. When an adversary country attack us, it will be easy for us to defend with a limited strength.



Depends if limited objective or complete invasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

UKBengali said:


> Depends if limited objective or complete invasion.


If you dont want to hold the territory then its ok. But to hold the territory then it will be a full scale war.



UKBengali said:


> Who told you that?
> As long as you are well equipped and well trained you can win.


I was talking about strength not numeric advantage. 
We lack in every front to wage an offensive war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Vito Corleone said:


> VT4 and MBT 2000 has very little difference. Anyways tanks based on t72 chassis all have the same hazard which made t72 a poor performing tank... (t90s are also based on that chassis buyback the difference is that t90 has lengthened chassis)



I do not know how far the Chinese take that chassis. They take inspiration from Russian and Western tanks and basically try to mold them together. The Type-96 was a lower-profile turret while the MBT-2000 has a boxier one with better armor packages. 

With the T-72, the auto-loader takes up a whole lot of space which is obviously a big hazard and claustrophobic. The absence of a separate blowout compartment in those vehicles is a hazard too. And no, the MBT-2000 doesn't have it. The Russians fixed that with the T-14 along with a revolutionary unmanned turret. I do not know about the Chinese though.



mb444 said:


> I hope you are right but in my opinions BD military are full of cowards.... they Did not do anything when the Burmese flooded us with a million refugees ...., why would they do anything if the monkeys was to directly intrude in our territory.... what is left for the animals to do.... BD military is full of excuses.... they know how incompetent they are and there is no line that they won’t let our enemies cross.... pilkhana proved it.... rohingya debacle has removed any lingering doubt that BD military is anything but a drain on resources and a complete and utter waste of time.





Vito Corleone said:


> You do understand that the military is heavily influenced by the govt now and has no autonomy right? The prime minister calls the shot, not the Chief if staff... which is why pilkhana murderers got away with whatever happened, which is why BSF gets away with killing people and which is why Burma gets away with pushing refugees. Hasina has done good things, including making military stronger, but no use of that if she’s not willing to use it when necessary.





UKBengali said:


> Who told you that?
> As long as you are well equipped and well trained you can win.



You guys really need to study some stuff about war. Doctrine is important. 

Bangladesh Army never had any offensive doctrine because it didn't need any in the first place. But now, we can agree that it is really needed. But for that to happen, it needs support, key changes, money and time. And yes, justice too even if we have to go to the ends of the earth. 

We are a small country. The only way for us to have an advantage is having the high ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Zabaniyah said:


> I do not know how far the Chinese take that chassis. They take inspiration from Russian and Western tanks and basically try to mold them together. The Type-96 was a lower-profile turret while the MBT-2000 has a boxier one with better armor packages.
> 
> With the T-72, the auto-loader takes up a whole lot of space which is obviously a big hazard and claustrophobic. The absence of a separate blowout compartment in those vehicles is a hazard too. And no, the MBT-2000 doesn't have it. The Russians fixed that with the T-14 along with a revolutionary unmanned turret. I do not know about the Chinese though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys really need to study some stuff about war. Doctrine is important.
> 
> Bangladesh Army never had any offensive doctrine because it didn't need any in the first place. But now, we can agree that it is really needed. But for that to happen, it needs support, key changes, money and time. And yes, justice too even if we have to go to the ends of the earth.
> 
> We are a small country. The only way for us to have an advantage is having the high ground.



Most reasoned observation I've seen in this forum re: war doctrine in a while. Bravo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

TopCat said:


> If you dont want to hold the territory then its ok. But to hold the territory then it will be a full scale war.
> 
> 
> I was talking about strength not numeric advantage.
> We lack in every front to wage an offensive war.



Nope, as long as BAF has 1-2 squadrons of modern fighters soon, BD will have complete superiority in Arakan. Arakan is an infrantry engagement and the far better trained BD infantry will easily rout the sandal-wearing Barman army.
Once BD has captured Northern Arakan, a lot of Barman weaponry like tanks will be useless for a counterattack in the forests and mountains of the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

UKBengali said:


> Nope, as long as BAF has 1-2 squadrons of modern fighters soon, BD will have complete superiority in Arakan. Arakan is an infrantry engagement and the far better trained BD infantry will easily rout the sandal-wearing Barman army.
> Once BD has captured Northern Arakan, a lot of Barman weaponry like tanks will be useless for a counterattack in the forests and mountains of the area.



Why do you consistently underestimate your adversary? AND overestimate yourself?

Thats the exact opposite of what you need to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> Why do you consistently underestimate your adversary? AND overestimate yourself?
> 
> Thats the exact opposite of what you need to do.



You obviously have a different opinion. Does not mean that makes you right.
Wars are won by believing in yourself and not by overestimating the enemy. Read about WW2 where Germany easily beat the UK/French combined in 1940.
If we use logic here, how can a tiny 2 billion US dollar defence budget even remotely adequately train 400,000 soldiers and use competently the huge amounts of hardware that is always being purchased? 
As long as BD sticks to Arakan and the BAF gets 1-2 new squadrons of fighters, then BD has a good chance of imposing a solution favourable against Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Zabaniyah said:


> With the T-72, the auto-loader takes up a whole lot of space which is obviously a big hazard and claustrophobic. The absence of a separate blowout compartment in those vehicles is a hazard too. And no, the MBT-2000 doesn't have it. The Russians fixed that with the T-14 along with a revolutionary unmanned turret. I do not know about the Chinese though.


The main problem with that is that the auto loader is mounted vertically, by design... Chinese tanks still have similar auto loaders afaik. 


Zabaniyah said:


> You guys really need to study some stuff about war. Doctrine is important.
> 
> Bangladesh Army never had any offensive doctrine because it didn't need any in the first place. But now, we can agree that it is really needed. But for that to happen, it needs support, key changes, money and time. And yes, justice too even if we have to go to the ends of the earth.
> 
> We are a small country. The only way for us to have an advantage is having the high ground.


I am not sure if bd army has a war doctrine in the first place, maybe the govt is scared to make the military to powerful!? Anyways but I do agree with you that bd do need to formulate an offensive doctrine as well.



TopCat said:


> YOu do not attack unless you have an 3:1 advantage. Unless its a big no. Avoid the conflict.


I believe we didn’t have 3:1 advantage in terms of military weapons or training in 1971!?



Beast said:


> VT-4 is not based on T-72. That is a lot of misconception about people unknown of the tank. It is a brand new concept that is far more advance. Just the chassis is enough to tell the different. The tank is driven in fully automatic transmission. An automatic car driver has no prOblem drive VT-4 straight. The network level and data sharing of VT-4 is far more than any previous generation of Chinese tank produced. UCAV and helo can feed info to this tank and allowed the know the enemy armour units ahead.
> 
> The tank hunter system is far superior even than western counter part. Standard hunter system, the captain spot the enemy and feed info to gunner. Gunner then search for the target and once located. He will proceed to shoot at commanders call. But the VT-4 tank hunter system can auto log on by captain once spotted on and gunner proceed to shoot without the need to search the target himself and waste few seconds of previous time.


I’m talking about the basic chassis design, technically even a t90 is a different design with longer chassis and better machinery but essentially it was based off of t72, unlike armata which is a complete new design.


----------



## bluesky

Vito Corleone said:


> I believe we didn’t have 3:1 advantage in terms of military weapons or training in 1971!?


Do not you ever read war histories? Learn more and then vomit your FATOR Fator. Stupidity should have its limit. Since when you have become an war veteran? You even do not know about 1971 war between Pakistan and India that created Bangladesh. What @TopCat said is 100% correct. You do not even know the difference between a defensive and offensive war. He was talking about an offensive war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


> Do not you ever read war histories? Learn more and then vomit your FATOR Fator. Stupidity should have its limit. Since when you have become an war veteran? You even do not know about 1971 war between Pakistan and India that created Bangladesh. What @TopCat said is 100% correct. You do not even know the difference between a defensive and offensive war. He was talking about an offensive war.


Mate, calm down. I asked him a question... I never claimed to be a war veteran, so stop with your shenanigans.
1971 war between India and Pakistan!? Sure do...
but i am not compelled to be held accountable to prove to you my knowledge in anything (again which I don’t claim to be vast)
When you don’t have anything positive to contribute to the team, don’t come with that negativity.
Also I hadn’t followed this thread all this while so chill out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Zabaniyah said:


> I do not know how far the Chinese take that chassis. They take inspiration from Russian and Western tanks and basically try to mold them together. The Type-96 was a lower-profile turret while the MBT-2000 has a boxier one with better armor packages.
> 
> With the T-72, the auto-loader takes up a whole lot of space which is obviously a big hazard and claustrophobic. The absence of a separate blowout compartment in those vehicles is a hazard too. And no, the MBT-2000 doesn't have it. The Russians fixed that with the T-14 along with a revolutionary unmanned turret. I do not know about the Chinese though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys really need to study some stuff about war. Doctrine is important.
> 
> Bangladesh Army never had any offensive doctrine because it didn't need any in the first place. But now, we can agree that it is really needed. But for that to happen, it needs support, key changes, money and time. And yes, justice too even if we have to go to the ends of the earth.
> 
> We are a small country. The only way for us to have an advantage is having the high ground.




An army without an offensive doctrine is no army at all. Their whole purpose is to be offensive. If you plan to fight only when the enemy has intruded upon your nation then you will lose. Situation needs to be monitored and you create killing ground on enemy territory and you reinforce your line in your own ground.

BD had strategy before now its military is an overfead pooch.

We need to be prepared to take action. Our inaction is creating a problem. BD has been attacked directly and we have done nothing. 

If BD crosses the naff no one will assist the bandors. No one will assist us either. We need to face the facts our forces are not good enough to face a rag tag bunch of savages. Pointless....

As to BD being a small country.... we are nothing of the sort... please see a geographically accurate map rather than the classical representation of the world map.... BD is a big country...



Vito Corleone said:


> You do understand that the military is heavily influenced by the govt now and has no autonomy right? The prime minister calls the shot, not the Chief if staff... which is why pilkhana murderers got away with whatever happened, which is why BSF gets away with killing people and which is why Burma gets away with pushing refugees. Hasina has done good things, including making military stronger, but no use of that if she’s not willing to use it when necessary.




It is absolutely correct that the a civilian is the CnC of our forces but she would listen to military advise. As much as I detest her politics I have faith that she would follow military advice. I simply do not think BD military is capable enough to carry out what is needed. She has been advised as such thus the embarrassing response.


----------



## Beast

Vito Corleone said:


> I’m talking about the basic chassis design, technically even a t90 is a different design with longer chassis and better machinery but essentially it was based off of t72, unlike armata which is a complete new design.



I think you have a terrible misconception about VT-4, who told you VT-4 is based on T-72 basic chasis design? The western news article? These western article has zero credibility about Chinese weapon. They always come up with the usual biased ' Copy this , Copy that" and yet they know nothing about structure and design of Chinese weapon. I advise you look for more Chinese source with translated by reputable members to know more. VT-4 chasis is based more on western structure. The engine component is in a piece unlike old T-72 which gearbox and main engine are closely integrated. By separating these, it allow rapid replacement of engine in battlefield and allow tank to continue battle in case of damaged. This is something Ukraine, Russia tank not able to do it. Go google it.

M1A2, Leopard 2 and Korean tank are all designed structurally able to carry out rapid main engine replacement in short time. Same as VT-4 which follow western tank structure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Beast said:


> I think you have a terrible misconception about VT-4, who told you VT-4 is based on T-72 basic chasis design? The western news article? These western article has zero credibility about Chinese weapon. They always come up with the usual biased ' Copy this , Copy that" and yet they know nothing about structure and design of Chinese weapon. I advise you look for more Chinese source with translated by reputable members to know more. VT-4 chasis is based more on western structure. The engine component is in a piece unlike old T-72 which gearbox and main engine are closely integrated. By separating these, it allow rapid replacement of engine in battlefield and allow tank to continue battle in case of damaged. This is something Ukraine, Russia tank not able to do it. Go google it.
> 
> M1A2, Leopard 2 and Korean tank are all designed structurally able to carry out rapid main engine replacement in short time. Same as VT-4 which follow western tank structure.


According to you which western tank do you think is the VT4 based off of? 
I thought the type 96 was purely first Chinese design



mb444 said:


> An army without an offensive doctrine is no army at all. Their whole purpose is to be offensive. If you plan to fight only when the enemy has intruded upon your nation then you will lose. Situation needs to be monitored and you create killing ground on enemy territory and you reinforce your line in your own ground.
> 
> BD had strategy before now its military is an overfead pooch.
> 
> We need to be prepared to take action. Our inaction is creating a problem. BD has been attacked directly and we have done nothing.
> 
> If BD crosses the naff no one will assist the bandors. No one will assist us either. We need to face the facts our forces are not good enough to face a rag tag bunch of savages. Pointless....
> 
> As to BD being a small country.... we are nothing of the sort... please see a geographically accurate map rather than the classical representation of the world map.... BD is a big country...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is absolutely correct that the a civilian is the CnC of our forces but she would listen to military advise. As much as I detest her politics I have faith that she would follow military advice. I simply do not think BD military is capable enough to carry out what is needed. She has been advised as such thus the embarrassing response.


I guess warm blooded generals comes with their shortcoming (gen. Moen U Ahmed)


----------



## Tanveer666

UKBengali said:


> You obviously have a different opinion. Does not mean that makes you right.
> Wars are won by believing in yourself and not by overestimating the enemy. Read about WW2 where Germany easily beat the UK/French combined in 1940.
> If we use logic here, how can a tiny 2 billion US dollar defence budget even remotely adequately train 400,000 soldiers and use competently the huge amounts of hardware that is always being purchased?
> As long as BD sticks to Arakan and the BAF gets 1-2 new squadrons of fighters, then BD has a good chance of imposing a solution favourable against Myanmar.



Ironically, Germans thought it would be a long war of attrition against France/UK and a quick,swift and decisive war against USSR.......

I hope we don't mistake by underestimating our enemy. No matter how well trained our army is, as long as the Burmese have working trigger fingers, they are still a credible threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Tanveer666 said:


> Ironically, Germans thought it would be a long war of attrition against France/UK and a quick,swift and decisive war against USSR.......
> 
> I hope we don't mistake by underestimating our enemy. No matter how well trained our army is, as long as the Burmese have working trigger fingers, they are still a credible threat.



Yes , BAF needs 1-2 squadrons of modern fighters before BD can realistically deal with the savages for good.
Myanmar must be dealt with as soon as possible as it is causing economic damage to BD.


----------



## Tanveer666

Vito Corleone said:


> I believe we didn’t have 3:1 advantage in terms of military weapons or training in 1971!?



The status quo has changed. its not like we will engage in a guerilla warfare against myanmar?



UKBengali said:


> Yes , BAF needs 1-2 squadrons of modern fighters before BD can realistically deal with the savages for good.
> Myanmar must be dealt with as soon as possible as it is causing economic damage to BD.



1-2 is still not enough for offensive purposes IMO


----------



## UKBengali

Tanveer666 said:


> 1-2 is still not enough for offensive purposes IMO



OK. Maybe 3-4 squadrons are required to fully deal with MAF, SEAD and Barman heavy artillery and MLRS.
My point still stands that the professional BD infantry will mow down the sandal wearing Barman infantry with ease as long as BAF can provide the support.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Tanveer666 said:


> The status quo has changed. its not like we will engage in a guerilla warfare against myanmar?


With a conventional force, certainly not.



UKBengali said:


> OK. Maybe 3-4 squadrons are required to fully deal with MAF, SEAD and Barman heavy artillery and MLRS.
> My point still stands that the professional BD infantry will mow down the sandal wearing Barman infantry with ease as long as BAF can provide the support.


I’m sure we essentially have the capability to make them not have a navy anymore. But yes you’re right. Waiting for the deals to materialize. Chinese one is done... Russian one is suppose to happen this-next month 
But can’t expect more than 5 squadrons before 2030... that’s a guarantee.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Vito Corleone said:


> I’m sure we essentially have the capability to make them not have a navy anymore. But yes you’re right. Waiting for the deals to materialize. Chinese one is done... Russian one is suppose to happen this-next month
> But can’t expect more than 5 squadrons before 2030... that’s a guarantee.




BD Navy will either sink or keep their crappy sub-less Navy in port. Just the thought of those two Type-035G submarines will scare the crap out of the MN sailors.
BD has the Ulsan class frigate and the two Type-056 corvettes that are far advanced than anything that Myanmar has. The total dominance of BD Navy will be complete when two further Type-056s join this year.

I disagree that BAF will only have 5 squadrons by 2030. Once BD has signed contracts for the types of fighters it wants and first squadron has been inducted then it is a simple matter of order as many as you wish if the funds are available. BD defence budget is growing 7% a year in line with the growth of the economy. 12 years is plenty time to induct 160 fighter aircraft.

BN will start building the first of 6 next-generation frigates either end of this year or start of next. They have already announced that 6 will come online by 2030 to make BN the second most powerful Navy by far in S Asia. BAF is just as important as Army and Navy for defence of BD and it's interests. The reason it has been neglected so far is the focus on the Navy and the lack of multi-billion dollar funds required to buy squadron after squadron of modern fighter aircraft.


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> I disagree that BAF will only have 5 squadrons by 2030. Once BD has signed contracts for the types of fighters it wants and first squadron has been inducted then it is a simple matter of order as many as you wish if the funds are available. BD defence budget is growing 7% a year in line with the growth of the economy. 12 years is plenty time to induct 160 fighter aircraft


I hope you’re right, but if there’s financial constraints or economy stalls then 5 is what we’re looking at...
Anyways j-10b production stopped... we already signed deal for j-10c last year... second batch pilot in training. 

Sukhoi deal by March or April. Stay tuned. 



(People who discredit bdmilitary, remember half the shit you guys talk about, it accurate is sourced from bdmilitary or DTB which works with bdmilitary now)


----------



## bluesky

Vito Corleone said:


> Mate, calm down. I asked him a question... I never claimed to be a war veteran, so stop with your shenanigans.
> 1971 war between India and Pakistan!? Sure do...


You did not simply asked @TopCat a question. You tried to verify the authenticity of his comment. You should have yourself known the reality of what he said. Instead, you said how BD won against Pakistan if 3:1 is correct. 

It shows that like those many CHETONA guys, you also do not know your own country's true war history. 1971 was a guerrilla war that possibly could not have been won by the Muktis alone in a short time had India not come forward with his troops and heavy weapons. When Muktis were outside of border, the Razakars were inside it.


----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


> you said how BD won against Pakistan if 3:1 is correct.


If you have paid a little attention in your English grammar class... you would notice the teacher say whenever a word ends with exclamation alone, it’s trying to prove a point and show a firm stance as in the facts provided in the sentences are correct!

But if the sentence ends with an exclamation and question mark, it signifies that it’s a fact the writer isn’t sure about and would like to have it verified or corrected. 

You sir however are trying to move away from your fault of coming at me rudely instead of trying to figure out if I’m being ignorant or honestly don’t know about the above discusssion.


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

পৃথিবীর বিভিন্ন দেশের সামরিক সামর্থ্য নিয়ে পরিসংখ্যানভিত্তিক প্রতিবেদন প্রকাশ করেছে গ্লোবাল ফায়ার পাওয়ার (জিএফপি)। অতীতের ধারাবাহিকতায় ২০১৭ সালের তালিকাতেও শীর্ষস্থানটি যুক্তরাষ্ট্রের দখলে। দ্বিতীয় অবস্থানে রয়েছে রাশিয়া। এরপরই যথাক্রমে তৃতীয় এবং চতুর্থ স্থানে রয়েছে চীন ও ভারত। তালিকায় বাংলাদেশের অবস্থান ৫৭তম। তালিকায় পাকিস্তানের অবস্থান ভারতের ৯ ধাপ নিচে। ১৩তম অবস্থান নিয়ে প্রথমবারের মতো তারা এসেছে শীর্ষ ১৫ তে। গ্লোবাল ফায়ার পাওয়ারের ওয়েবসাইটে প্রকাশিত তালিকা থেকে এসব তথ্য জানা গেছে।


----------



## Bilal9

Look guys - we are picking fights based on small disagreements, can we stop bickering over small stuff? This is undesirable in this forum. Don't discuss disagreements - I don't believe anyone is interested.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

Vito Corleone said:


> If you have paid a little attention in your English grammar class... you would notice the teacher say whenever a word ends with exclamation alone, it’s trying to prove a point and show a firm stance as in the facts provided in the sentences are correct!
> 
> But if the sentence ends with an exclamation and question mark, it signifies that it’s a fact the writer isn’t sure about and would like to have it verified or corrected.
> 
> You sir however are trying to move away from your fault of coming at me rudely instead of trying to figure out if I’m being ignorant or honestly don’t know about the above discusssion.


Do not talk rubbish. If you are so willing to make people understand, write in the proper and grammatically understandable language. Although you have improved, still you write in Arbish. If you do not know about a subject, do not just challenge. Ask with a proper etiquette. But, you are using Arabistani impolite form. I am rude, because you were rude.


----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


> Do not talk rubbish. If you are so willing to make people understand, write in the proper and grammatically understandable language. Although you have improved, still you write in Arbish. If you do not know about a subject, do not just challenge. Ask with a proper etiquette. But, you are using Arabistani impolite form. I am rude, because you were rude.


First off you’re the one blabbering trash on a losing argument.
I did not talk to you or asked you any question, why are you so butthurt?
“Arbish” is not an English word, irony you’re teaching me grammars.
My words weren’t challenging him in any way.
There isn’t anything such as “arbistani impolite form” of English, stop coining your own terms, the world doesn’t revolve around you.
As for improvement, you might have to write IELTS exam to prove your proficiency, I don’t. My fleuncy gets me through any challenges thrown at me even if I know **** all of what I’m talking about.


----------



## The Ronin

Tender Notice for VSHORADS by Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UKBengali

The Ronin said:


> Tender Notice for VSHORADS by Bangladesh Army



@Avicenna

Swedish RBS-70 is shortlisted in tender.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

UKBengali said:


> @Avicenna
> 
> Swedish RBS-70 is shortlisted in tender.



Why isn't FN-16 the default choice? aren't we manufaturing them at BOF?


----------



## TopCat

UKBengali said:


> @Avicenna
> 
> Swedish RBS-70 is shortlisted in tender.


They may buy all 3 models. Most likely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Tanveer666 said:


> Why isn't FN-16 the default choice? aren't we manufaturing them at BOF?


something to do with myanmar also getting TOTs of those when we were assured they won;t

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

Vito Corleone said:


> First off you’re the one blabbering trash on a losing argument.
> I did not talk to you or asked you any question, why are you so butthurt?
> “Arbish” is not an English word, irony you’re teaching me grammars.
> My words weren’t challenging him in any way.
> There isn’t anything such as “arbistani impolite form” of English, stop coining your own terms, the world doesn’t revolve around you.
> As for improvement, you might have to write IELTS exam to prove your proficiency, I don’t. My fleuncy gets me through any challenges thrown at me even if I know **** all of what I’m talking about.


So, you are good at English and you are also a war veteran. Use your knowledge in the Forum without being impolite. I hope, you understand what I said. Bloody rubbish Arabistan culture!!!! Seems, your parents and the Arabs around you did not teach you manners.


----------



## Bilal9

Vito Corleone said:


> something to do with myanmar also getting TOTs of those when we were assured they won;t



So this then, begs the questions - 

a) Will the Myanmarese get ToT for RBS-70 if they ask (because of Rohingya issues)?
b) Will getting ToT for too high a level of technology (like RBS-70) be incompatible with local levels of appropriate technology? How will the gap be bridged?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

RBS 70 NG will be the perfect system for the Army. It fulfills all the requirements and even more. Almost all the other operator are in a tropical weather, this system has superior characteristics like altitude, range etc. Latest generations of this system are superior to FN 16 hands down. If swedes offer an competitive price the deal is theirs, I can see that.



Tanveer666 said:


> Why isn't FN-16 the default choice? aren't we manufaturing them at BOF?



1. Just say lots of things has changed. And also BD Army loves their money. A competition can do wonders in regard of price. There is no extra love for China, no extra money to fatten their pockets.

2. Yes,there were a plan to produce them in BOF. The works started a long time ago, in 2015. Lots of thing's has changed since then.



Bilal9 said:


> So this then, begs the questions -
> 
> a) Will the Myanmarese get ToT for RBS-70 if they ask (because of Rohingya issues)?
> b) Will getting ToT for too high a level of technology (like RBS-70) be incompatible with local levels of appropriate technology? How will the gap be bridged?



a) No chance. There is a EU weapon ban on the monkeys. They won't get anything such from EU.

b) Not sure about the electronics part(Launching, Guidance system etc.). But the missile part is possible. But AFAIK BA is initially seeking only some assembly and support TOT. They will pursue for more in a followup order.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

*Bangladesh Army completes evaluation of Chinese tanks*
The Bangladesh Army is set to purchase its first light tanks in decades. It evaluated a number of options from China, Russia and South Korea however the VT-5 impressed the high-powered delegation that visited China very recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

Khan saheb said:


> RBS 70 NG will be the perfect system for the Army. It fulfills all the requirements and even more. Almost all the other operator are in a tropical weather, this system has superior characteristics like altitude, range etc. Latest generations of this system are superior to FN 16 hands down. If swedes offer an competitive price the deal is theirs, I can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Just say lots of things has changed. And also BD Army loves their money. A competition can do wonders in regard of price. There is no extra love for China, no extra money to fatten their pockets.
> 
> 2.* Yes,there were a plan to produce them in BOF. The works started a long time ago, in 2015. Lots of thing's has changed since then.*
> 
> 
> 
> a) No chance. There is a EU weapon ban on the monkeys. They won't get anything such from EU.
> 
> b) Not sure about the electronics part(Launching, Guidance system etc.). But the missile part is possible. But AFAIK BA is initially seeking only some assembly and support TOT. They will pursue for more in a followup order.



So we don't produce FN-16's? bummer....


----------



## The Ronin

Type 87 mortars of Bangladesh Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## araberuni7

I think someone read this from DT "It is beyond belief that BAF cannot carefully craft a tender and create a challenging environment for vendors and suppliers so that Bangladesh can take advantage of the competition." 

Now they open the tender for multiple vendors. Changing bad habit is a good sign at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


> So, you are good at English and you are also a war veteran. Use your knowledge in the Forum without being impolite. I hope, you understand what I said. Bloody rubbish Arabistan culture!!!! Seems, your parents and the Arabs around you did not teach you manners.


says the guy who came out of nowhere to talk about vomit, irony...
go try to outsmart fools like yourself, troll talking about manners...lmao



Bilal9 said:


> So this then, begs the questions -
> 
> a) Will the Myanmarese get ToT for RBS-70 if they ask (because of Rohingya issues)?
> b) Will getting ToT for too high a level of technology (like RBS-70) be incompatible with local levels of appropriate technology? How will the gap be bridged?


highly unlikely, EU has placed arms and military embargo on burma.
even if such systems are sold by the swedish govt, it would probably take a year or two to start mass scale production run...

lads, DTB and bdmilitary have jointly started a new bangladeshi forum, defbd.com go check it out and sign up if your heart desire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Vito Corleone said:


> says the guy who came out of nowhere to talk about vomit, irony...
> go try to outsmart fools like yourself, troll talking about manners...lmao
> 
> 
> highly unlikely, EU has placed arms and military embargo on burma.
> even if such systems are sold by the swedish govt, it would probably take a year or two to start mass scale production run...
> 
> lads, DTB and bdmilitary have jointly started a new bangladeshi forum, defbd.com go check it out and sign up if your heart desire.



Looks like a great site, though I am sure our Indian trolls here will be the first ones to visit and sign up as false flaggers. I think part of the site should be in Bengali only. And we should have verification tests for those who have Bangladeshi flags. Just my two cents....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Bilal9 said:


> Looks like a great site, though I am sure our Indian trolls here will be the first ones to visit and sign up as false flaggers. I think part of the site should be in Bengali only. And we should have verification tests for those who have Bangladeshi flags. Just my two cents....



Thats a ridiculous suggestion.


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> Thats a ridiculous suggestion.



Why is it ridiculous?? 

Part of the problem in this site is that we have massive false-flagging, which was never resolved. I get that part of it was technical, but there was also a general unwillingness on the part of the mods to tackle this head on. Now don't send me hate-posts because I am only trying to improve the site....

Also - there are very few Bengalis who don't know Bangla (Dadas also know Bangla but language will be just one verifying mechanism). 

If you don't know Bangla, well then you can be foreign born, which your own flag suggests. We can ask you other things.

False-flaggers (especially Kolkata Dadas) are a huge problem in the Bangladeshi part of the PDF forums. Indians are the number one reason genuine sources of defense discussion turn into trollfests, and pull down the quality of a forum. 

If you can't have quality discussion then why put up a defense forum and allow trolls to keep throwing mud at each other? The difference between a serious forum like QUWA and this one is the quality of discussion.

Most false-flaggers also happen to be trolls and you don't have to be a genius to figure out why....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী ইতিমধ্যেই তুরস্ক থেকে ২০১৬-১৭ সালে অর্ডার করা Retinar PTR Ground Surveillance Radar হাতে পেয়েছে।

প্রাথমিকভাবে ৬-১০ টি রাডার ডেলিভারী দেয়া হয়েছে। কয়েকদিন আগে আরো অর্ডার করা হয়েছে।

এই রাডার সমুহ খুব সহজে গাড়িতে ট্রাই পডের সাহায্যে স্থাপন করা যায়। এই রাডার সমুহ ১২ কিমি দূর থেকে ০.২ স্কোয়ার মিটার সাইজের টার্গেট কে নির্ভূল ভাব শনাক্ত করতে সক্ষম। টার্গেট শনাক্তের জন্য এটি কে ব্যান্ডের রাড়ার ফ্রিকোয়েন্সি ব্যবহার করে থাকে এবং এর রাডার হিসাবে রয়েছে একটি প্লাস ডপলার রাডার। যা মানুষ থেকে শুরু করে ছোট্ট ইদুররের আকৃতির টার্গেট কে শনাক্ত করতে সক্ষম।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Looks like a great site, though I am sure our Indian trolls here will be the first ones to visit and sign up as false flaggers. I think part of the site should be in Bengali only. And we should have verification tests for those who have Bangladeshi flags. Just my two cents....


I have screenshot your suggestion for the admin at the site, in the meanwhile, please join us, we need members to stay alive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tanveer666

h


monitor said:


> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী ইতিমধ্যেই তুরস্ক থেকে ২০১৬-১৭ সালে অর্ডার করা Retinar PTR Ground Surveillance Radar হাতে পেয়েছে।
> 
> প্রাথমিকভাবে ৬-১০ টি রাডার ডেলিভারী দেয়া হয়েছে। কয়েকদিন আগে আরো অর্ডার করা হয়েছে।
> 
> এই রাডার সমুহ খুব সহজে গাড়িতে ট্রাই পডের সাহায্যে স্থাপন করা যায়। এই রাডার সমুহ ১২ কিমি দূর থেকে ০.২ স্কোয়ার মিটার সাইজের টার্গেট কে নির্ভূল ভাব শনাক্ত করতে সক্ষম। টার্গেট শনাক্তের জন্য এটি কে ব্যান্ডের রাড়ার ফ্রিকোয়েন্সি ব্যবহার করে থাকে এবং এর রাডার হিসাবে রয়েছে একটি প্লাস ডপলার রাডার। যা মানুষ থেকে শুরু করে ছোট্ট ইদুররের আকৃতির টার্গেট কে শনাক্ত করতে সক্ষম।


how much did they cost us?


----------



## Bilal9

Vito Corleone said:


> I have screenshot your suggestion for the admin at the site, in the meanwhile, please join us, we need members to stay alive



Thanks Bhai - I am quite amenable to the idea. 

Will follow up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155785682639807

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## araberuni7

Bangladesh Army wants EOD Suit










https://www.med-eng.com/Products/PersonalProtectiveEquipment/MedEngEODIEDD/EOD9SuitHelmet.aspx





A scene from the movie "The Hurt Locker" . Actor wearing a EOD suit manufactured by Candanian defence company. The Canadian manufactured EOD suit is used by US Army's specialist EOD team.


----------



## The Ronin

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর ব্যবহৃত PP-87 মর্টার।

এটি 82mm ক্যালিবারের হেভি মর্টার যা গনচীনে নির্মিত।সেনাবাহিনীর ইনফেন্ট্রিরা এসব মর্টার ব্যবহার করে থাকে।

বর্তমানে Bangladesh Ordnace Factory (BOF) এ এসব মর্টারের গোলা manufacture করা হয়।

P.C- DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

UKBengali said:


> Nope, as long as BAF has 1-2 squadrons of modern fighters soon, BD will have complete superiority in Arakan. Arakan is an infrantry engagement and the far better trained BD infantry will easily rout the sandal-wearing Barman army.
> Once BD has captured Northern Arakan, a lot of Barman weaponry like tanks will be useless for a counterattack in the forests and mountains of the area.



Air force has its limitations. 



Michael Corleone said:


> The main problem with that is that the auto loader is mounted vertically, by design... Chinese tanks still have similar auto loaders afaik.
> 
> I am not sure if bd army has a war doctrine in the first place, maybe the govt is scared to make the military to powerful!? Anyways but I do agree with you that bd do need to formulate an offensive doctrine as well.



BD was and is a poor country. It did not face any real military threats. That is why they didn't invest much in the military. An offensive doctrine takes, investment, time and the right temperament from the civil society. We were never united and in one voice when it came to national security issues. That is how the Indians and now the Burmese are taking advantage of the situation. 



> I believe we didn’t have 3:1 advantage in terms of military weapons or training in 1971!?



Had it not been for India's blockade of Karachi seaport, the Mukti Bahini would have been finished. 



> I’m talking about the basic chassis design, technically even a t90 is a different design with longer chassis and better machinery but essentially it was based off of t72, unlike armata which is a complete new design.



The T-series have good offensive capabilities. Though, I think unmanned turret on the T-14 is unrealistic. So many things can go wrong. 



mb444 said:


> An army without an offensive doctrine is no army at all. Their whole purpose is to be offensive. If you plan to fight only when the enemy has intruded upon your nation then you will lose. Situation needs to be monitored and you create killing ground on enemy territory and you reinforce your line in your own ground.
> 
> BD had strategy before now its military is an overfead pooch.
> 
> We need to be prepared to take action. Our inaction is creating a problem. BD has been attacked directly and we have done nothing.
> 
> If BD crosses the naff no one will assist the bandors. No one will assist us either. We need to face the facts our forces are not good enough to face a rag tag bunch of savages. Pointless....
> 
> As to BD being a small country.... we are nothing of the sort... please see a geographically accurate map rather than the classical representation of the world map.... BD is a big country...



Size matters actually. Both India and Burma are much larger than us. A bigger country means more resources. More resources means more money. More money means more sustainability when it comes to running a war. And the one that can put out a war longer is the winner. It is quite simple. 

If we look at history, you'd notice that smaller countries can never put a fight against a larger opponent. Even the better equipped Finnish had to make peace and give up a part of their territory with the disorganized Soviets. Note that this was after Stalin's purge of the Red Army members out of which many talented officers were lost. 

Look at Israel's occupation of Lebanon. Israel's dream of being the policeman of the middle east was completely shattered. And this happened in a country with a non-existent military. Though, if you ask me, they followed very poor tactics and made the same mistakes in the 2006 war. All that remains now are hard feelings against Israel. And we don't want that. It showed that a small country cannot truly determine regional politics. 

Small countries around large countries always stand in the shadow. Just like Mexico is to the US. Why do you think the Israelis are struggling for the high ground all these decades? The Golan Heights, American politics, big business, Donald Trump! Oh my...

Now coming back to Bangladesh. Even if Pilkhana had not happened, the situation would have been the same. How do you know that the army had a doctrine? An offensive doctrine on paper is meaningless without the people, training and equipment to back it. Back then, we didn't have some of the 'modern equipment' we have now. 

Do I think Bangladesh can be secured? Yes. A strong military, along with well protected borders and perhaps even an opaque and undeclared nuclear program will suffice. An educated population also matters. At least, any idiot who is too primitive to do anything good would think twice. Do I think it is too late for those? Yes and no. It is never too late to start. 



> It is absolutely correct that the a civilian is the CnC of our forces but she would listen to military advise. As much as I detest her politics I have faith that she would follow military advice. I simply do not think BD military is capable enough to carry out what is needed. She has been advised as such thus the embarrassing response.


[/QUOTE]

The civil leadership doesn't care. 

You want proof? Here are some:

Just look at what that Indian general said about our country. How dare he? And yet, they said nothing. 

We laid a red carpet welcome for the Vietnamese president, a country that did not support us in the UN when it came to Rakhine. 

Our PM went to Cambodia partly to gather support for the Rakhine issue only to end up not getting the support from them at the UN. 

Why are we seeking support from such pathetic little countries? 

As long as the leadership remains in power for life along with security for them and their families and carry out vengeance against whom they perceive, they don't care. See when people are so attached to home, they fall apart easily in the face of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

@Zabaniyah 

Myanmar may be physically larger but BD has 3 times larger population and 3.5X larger GDP.
With the intent, BD can impose it's will on the Barmans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

UKBengali said:


> @Zabaniyah
> 
> Myanmar may be physically larger but BD has 3 times larger population and 3.5X larger GDP.
> With the intent, BD can impose it's will on the Barmans.



LOL. Saying something over and over doesn't make it true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> LOL. Saying something over and over doesn't make it true.



Why is not logic not fact?


----------



## Avicenna

UKBengali said:


> Why is not logic not fact?



Look economically you may be correct.

But I can not see Bangladesh imposing its will on anyone. Bangladesh is a vassal state of India quite frankly. And the events of recent have truely demonstrated how weak and pathetic the country is.

There are major problems that need to be addressed before speaking with any kind of bravado.


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> Look economically you may be correct.
> 
> But I can not see Bangladesh imposing its will on anyone. Bangladesh is a vassal state of India quite frankly. And the events of recent have truely demonstrated how weak and pathetic the country is.
> 
> There are major problems that need to be addressed before speaking with any kind of bravado.



Purely your opinion that BD is vassal state of India.
A vassal state of India would not be allowed to have the deep military and economic relations that it does with China.
Your problem is you have next to no knowledge of BD and it's history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

UKBengali said:


> Purely your opinion that BD is vassal state of India.
> A vassal state of India would not be allowed to have the deep military and economic relations that it does with China.
> Your problem is you have next to no knowledge of BD and it's history.



And yours is that you have no foot on reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> And yours is that you have no foot on reality.



Like i say you talk with no knowledge and so pointless to even be typing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tanveer666

The Ronin said:


>




Thats pretty low...


----------



## Dot

DGDP has released tender requesting info on specifically German TRML-3D/32, French Gound Master 200 & Italian Kronos Land mid range 3d radar system for Bangladeah Army. As per DTB's source it is speculated that this system would most probably be financed by JICA under revised Matarbari projects, hence chances for Chinese or Russian systems are nil. And a follow up of this could very possibly be end up with Aster series SAM system. But thats to be seen...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Here is the link to tender. 
http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2229.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tanveer666

Dot said:


> DGDP has released tender requesting info on specifically German TRML-3D/32, French Gound Master 200 & Italian Kronos Land mid range 3d radar system for Bangladeah Army. As per DTB's source it is speculated that this system would most probably be financed by JICA under revised Matarbari projects, hence chances for Chinese or Russian systems are nil. And a follow up of this could very possibly be end up with Aster series SAM system. But thats to be seen...



why would JICA fund our defence prcurements?


----------



## The Ronin

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী তাদের অত্যাধুনিক এয়ারডিফেন্স গান Oerlikon GDF-009 এর জন্য ৫০০ টি AHEAD (Advanced Hit Efficiency And Destruction) এমুনিশন কেনার টেন্ডার ছেড়েছে।

AHEAD মিউনিশনে গোলার ভিতর অসংখ্য ক্ষুদ্র ক্ষুদ্র ধাতব টুকরো থাকে।গোলা ছোড়ার কিছুক্ষন পরে গোলা বিষ্ফোরিত হয়ে চারদিকে ছড়িয়ে পরে যার ফলে বিমান প্রচুর ক্ষতিগ্রস্ত হয় (অনেকটা শটগানের গুলির সাথে তুলনা করা যেতে পারে)

লিংক- http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2226.pdf

Source- DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

The Ronin said:


> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী তাদের অত্যাধুনিক এয়ারডিফেন্স গান Oerlikon GDF-009 এর জন্য ৫০০ টি AHEAD (Advanced Hit Efficiency And Destruction) এমুনিশন কেনার টেন্ডার ছেড়েছে।
> 
> AHEAD মিউনিশনে গোলার ভিতর অসংখ্য ক্ষুদ্র ক্ষুদ্র ধাতব টুকরো থাকে।গোলা ছোড়ার কিছুক্ষন পরে গোলা বিষ্ফোরিত হয়ে চারদিকে ছড়িয়ে পরে যার ফলে বিমান প্রচুর ক্ষতিগ্রস্ত হয় (অনেকটা শটগানের গুলির সাথে তুলনা করা যেতে পারে)
> 
> লিংক- http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2226.pdf
> 
> Source- DTB


didn't they rlease a tender for ammunition a couple of months back?


----------



## monitor

Tanveer666 said:


> why would JICA fund our defence prcurements?



As it will deployed near Japanese invested area in matarbari Japanese will fund the procurement to secure their 50000 cror investment.


The Ronin said:


> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী তাদের অত্যাধুনিক এয়ারডিফেন্স গান Oerlikon GDF-009 এর জন্য ৫০০ টি AHEAD (Advanced Hit Efficiency And Destruction) এমুনিশন কেনার টেন্ডার ছেড়েছে।
> 
> AHEAD মিউনিশনে গোলার ভিতর অসংখ্য ক্ষুদ্র ক্ষুদ্র ধাতব টুকরো থাকে।গোলা ছোড়ার কিছুক্ষন পরে গোলা বিষ্ফোরিত হয়ে চারদিকে ছড়িয়ে পরে যার ফলে বিমান প্রচুর ক্ষতিগ্রস্ত হয় (অনেকটা শটগানের গুলির সাথে তুলনা করা যেতে পারে)
> 
> লিংক- http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2226.pdf
> 
> Source- DTB



Releasing tender for only 500 round, why would we buy only 500 round for air defense gun. It probably for testing.


----------



## mb444

Dot said:


> DGDP has released tender requesting info on specifically German TRML-3D/32, French Gound Master 200 & Italian Kronos Land mid range 3d radar system for Bangladeah Army. As per DTB's source it is speculated that this system would most probably be financed by JICA under revised Matarbari projects, hence chances for Chinese or Russian systems are nil. And a follow up of this could very possibly be end up with Aster series SAM system. But thats to be seen...



Jica can not fund military equipment... Japanese self imposed constitution forbids it.


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী তাদের অত্যাধুনিক এয়ারডিফেন্স গান Oerlikon GDF-009 এর জন্য ৫০০ টি AHEAD (Advanced Hit Efficiency And Destruction) এমুনিশন কেনার টেন্ডার ছেড়েছে।
> 
> AHEAD মিউনিশনে গোলার ভিতর অসংখ্য ক্ষুদ্র ক্ষুদ্র ধাতব টুকরো থাকে।গোলা ছোড়ার কিছুক্ষন পরে গোলা বিষ্ফোরিত হয়ে চারদিকে ছড়িয়ে পরে যার ফলে বিমান প্রচুর ক্ষতিগ্রস্ত হয় (অনেকটা শটগানের গুলির সাথে তুলনা করা যেতে পারে)
> 
> লিংক- http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2226.pdf
> 
> Source- DTB


Yay, defend the whole of bd with 500 rounds xD



mb444 said:


> Jica can not fund military equipment... Japanese self imposed constitution forbids it.


More like imposed by America. There’s a recent move to change this though, the once mighty nation is falling behind compared to neighbors and US will not probably help a declining japan... japan’s golden days maybe coming to an end, or not... let’s see how AI turns out to be and if japan is going to innovate enough to be able to sustain with a growing old population.


----------



## Bilal9

A whole lot of false flaggers in this thread, naysayers galore....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

UKBengali said:


> @Zabaniyah
> 
> Myanmar may be physically larger but BD has 3 times larger population and 3.5X larger GDP.
> With the intent, BD can impose it's will on the Barmans.



In a word no. 

Just look at Israel as an example. Are they feeling cool and dandy after...how many years? Far, far from it. They are not at peace with themselves. Afraid of 16 year old red-heads, pathetic......it's an insult for every self-respecting warrior out there who value their honor. At best, I would describe it as a fort that is very well supplied. But then, all forts are destined to be broken. 

Morale of the story: Small countries cannot impose their will on bigger ones no matter how advanced that small country is, or how hard they try. 

The only exceptions are large distances (e.g. US winning the Cold War against USSR) or divided by a significantly large water body (e.g. Russian-Japanese War). The examples of the victors mentioned aren't exactly small countries by the way, but comparatively, they were small relative to their opponent. Once again, I would really suggest to read some good books about war. 

We are going to graduate from LDC status soon. Maybe we might get some neat toys, but I doubt our leadership. But hey, so would Burma. The happenings in Rakhine state had some pretty meaty backers. Singapore and Australia are whitewashing the happenings there. Singapore's Prime Minister went on saying “It’s an issue which is also in the public attention and it’s one of those where intense public attention sometimes makes it more difficult to solve,” WTF? What weed was that old fool smoking? I would love to try it 

Now that says something. They invested a lot in Northern Rakhine. It took a long time. And they did not expect the global outrage. It was all about the land. And now it is heavily militarized. That makes them predictable. 

The actions of a nation's troops are a reflection of the nation's leadership. If they are savage, their troops are savage. If they are cowards, their troops are timid. If they have honor, their leadership are honorable. Which was why I mentioned our leadership here and before. 

There are options, there are powerful friends out there, we have the power to decide our security, but we are not utilizing that power properly. There's simply no one to challenge the ruling party which is a problem. It almost seems as if they are answering to someone else. The elections are knocking on the door. Like I said, a new chapter. 

I confident that we can bring those stubborn generals to book. Or perhaps kill them if they truly have a deathwish. But....well, you get the gist of my post. 

Honor is expensive. Don't expect it from cheap people.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UKBengali

Zabaniyah said:


> In a word no.
> 
> Just look at Israel as an example. Are they feeling cool and dandy after...how many years? Far, far from it. They are not at peace with themselves. Afraid of 16 year old red-heads, pathetic......it's an insult for every self-respecting warrior out there who value their honor. At best, I would describe it as a fort that is very well supplied. But then, all forts are destined to be broken.
> 
> Morale of the story: Small countries cannot impose their will on bigger ones no matter how advanced that small country is, or how hard they try.
> 
> The only exceptions are large distances (e.g. US winning the Cold War against USSR) or divided by a significantly large water body (e.g. Russian-Japanese War). The examples of the victors mentioned aren't exactly small countries by the way, but comparatively, they were small relative to their opponent. Once again, I would really suggest to read some good books about war.
> 
> We are going to graduate from LDC status soon. Maybe we might get some neat toys, but I doubt our leadership. But hey, so would Burma. The happenings in Rakhine state had some pretty meaty backers. Singapore and Australia are whitewashing the happenings there. Singapore's Prime Minister went on saying “It’s an issue which is also in the public attention and it’s one of those where intense public attention sometimes makes it more difficult to solve,” WTF? What weed was that old fool smoking? I would love to try it
> 
> Now that says something. They invested a lot in Northern Rakhine. It took a long time. And they did not expect the global outrage. It was all about the land. And now it is heavily militarized. That makes them predictable.
> 
> The actions of a nation's troops are a reflection of the nation's leadership. If they are savage, their troops are savage. If they are cowards, their troops are timid. If they have honor, their leadership are honorable. Which was why I mentioned our leadership here and before.
> 
> There are options, there are powerful friends out there, we have the power to decide our security, but we are not utilizing that power properly. There's simply no one to challenge the ruling party which is a problem. It almost seems as if they are answering to someone else. The elections are knocking on the door. Like I said, a new chapter.
> 
> I confident that we can bring those stubborn generals to book. Or perhaps kill them if they truly have a deathwish. But....well, you get the gist of my post.
> 
> Honor is expensive. Don't expect it from cheap people.



The Jewish entity is not recognised as legitimate by the populations that surround it and has a much smaller population than them.
BD is recognised as legitimate and has 3 times the population of the Barman entity.
Land area is silly comparison as otherwise Canada should not be totally eclipsed by USA in economic and military power.


----------



## Arthur

Bangladesh Army might buy MBT 3000. Chinese and BD generals were busy like bees for quiet a time now. Evaluations are ongoing. They are now trying to get the final nod from higher ups.
*
KEEP in mind this might take quiet a time to materialize. It took Army almost 8 years from the first day they showed interest, to put a final order for MBT 2000. (*I only hope this time they won't go for the downgraded version*)*

TBH Army is quiet desperate with the current situation of options. Russians tried to rip them off with the price for T90 (even tried to sell those good for nothing, shame of an Armour, Terrible-72 ).

They were originally interested in T 84 Oplot-M. But due to uncertainty regarding the production rate and delivery of the tanks by Ukraine made them to ditch it. They later ordered the MBT 2000.

Thai Army also evaluated the T 80 at same time of BA, later they placed an order. But Ukrainians failed to deliver the tanks within the desired time frame, that's why RTA cancelled rest of the order and bought MBT 3000.

Looks like BA too is taking the same path at last.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tanveer666

Khan saheb said:


> Bangladesh Army might buy MBT 3000. Chinese and BD generals were busy like bee for quiet a time now. Evaluations are ongoing. They are now trying to get the final nod from higher ups.
> *
> KEEP in mind this might take quiet a time to materialize. It took Army almost 8 years from the first day they showed interest, to put a final order for MBT 2000. (*I only hope this time they won't go for the downgraded version*)*
> 
> TBH Army is quiet desperate with the current situation of options. Russians tried to rip them off with the price for T90 (even tried to sell those good for nothing, shame of an Armour, Terrible-72 ).
> 
> They were originally interested in T 80 Oplot-M. But due to uncertainty regarding the production rate and delivery of the tanks by Ukraine made them to ditch it. They later ordered the MBT 2000.
> 
> Thai Army also evaluated the T 80 at same time of BA, later they placed an order. But Ukrainians failed to deliver the tanks within the desired time frame, that's why RTA cancelled rest of the order and bought MBT 3000.
> 
> Looks like BA too is taking the same path at last.



When I originally heard of this rumor, i heard that BD army was also considering serbian M-84AS? is this true?


----------



## Arthur

Tanveer666 said:


> When I originally heard of this rumor, i heard that BD army was also considering serbian M-84AS? is this true?


Yes. Army indeed evaluated the Serbian options for a bit. But Oplot-M seemed to appeal to them the most then.

Though I have to say even the M84AS is miles better than the Terrible-72. Oplot though, is much much better. Even better than the latest generation of T-90 I dare say.

You should read up on the Pakistan Army's recent Tank evolution. PA seemed to be quiet taken by the Oplot. They are also making the Ukrainians to put more advanced gadgets on this thing (this version dubbed "OPLOT-P" by some internet users). To curb the production rate and delivery rate problem, they wants an independent production line in Pakistan. The Second Phase of this evolution is still ongoing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiseone2

UKBengali said:


> @Zabaniyah
> 
> Myanmar may be physically larger but BD has 3 times larger population and 3.5X larger GDP.
> With the intent, BD can impose it's will on the Barmans.



Myanmar is too big to impose your will. It is too big for China and India to impose their will.
China and India are the big boys whether you like it or not.

On a side note Myanmar can make an alliance with India or China or outside power to prevent you from exploiting any advantage you have

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> Bangladesh Army might buy MBT 3000. Chinese and BD generals were busy like bees for quiet a time now. Evaluations are ongoing. They are now trying to get the final nod from higher ups.
> *
> KEEP in mind this might take quiet a time to materialize. It took Army almost 8 years from the first day they showed interest, to put a final order for MBT 2000. (*I only hope this time they won't go for the downgraded version*)*
> 
> TBH Army is quiet desperate with the current situation of options. Russians tried to rip them off with the price for T90 (even tried to sell those good for nothing, shame of an Armour, Terrible-72 ).
> 
> They were originally interested in T 80 Oplot-M. But due to uncertainty regarding the production rate and delivery of the tanks by Ukraine made them to ditch it. They later ordered the MBT 2000.
> 
> Thai Army also evaluated the T 80 at same time of BA, later they placed an order. But Ukrainians failed to deliver the tanks within the desired time frame, that's why RTA cancelled rest of the order and bought MBT 3000.
> 
> Looks like BA too is taking the same path at last.



Slight correction if I may - brothers.

The Ukrainians sold the *T-84 *Oplot-M to Thai Army I believe. Unless I am wrong. And yes - great option for a ToT based MBT production in Bangladesh which the Ukrainians will hopefully be pretty happy to oblige.

I'd much rather get a homegrown solution with increasing level of indigenous basic parts rather than what some other countries are calling 'homegrown'. 'Overgrown 'and 'unwieldy' is more like it.







The 'Oplot' is the one in the bottom. The top variant is called the 'Yatagan'. Don't know the difference.





Bilal Khan bhai discussed Pakistani interest in his QUWA site last year...

https://quwa.org/2017/05/02/pakistan-may-negotiate-ukraine-100-oplot-m-main-battle-tanks/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> Bangladesh Army might buy MBT 3000. Chinese and BD generals were busy like bees for quiet a time now. Evaluations are ongoing. They are now trying to get the final nod from higher ups.
> *
> KEEP in mind this might take quiet a time to materialize. It took Army almost 8 years from the first day they showed interest, to put a final order for MBT 2000. (*I only hope this time they won't go for the downgraded version*)*
> 
> TBH Army is quiet desperate with the current situation of options. Russians tried to rip them off with the price for T90 (even tried to sell those good for nothing, shame of an Armour, Terrible-72 ).
> 
> They were originally interested in T 80 Oplot-M. But due to uncertainty regarding the production rate and delivery of the tanks by Ukraine made them to ditch it. They later ordered the MBT 2000.
> 
> Thai Army also evaluated the T 80 at same time of BA, later they placed an order. But Ukrainians failed to deliver the tanks within the desired time frame, that's why RTA cancelled rest of the order and bought MBT 3000.
> 
> Looks like BA too is taking the same path at last.


The Russians played the same game with army that they played with Air Force

They only offered us t72 while promising to sell us t-90ms and they wanted t90 money for 72 that were in reserve,
That’s why Bangladesh is also looking at the Chinese option, MBT-3000 shortcomings were fixed in the last couple of years. 
Now I’m not sure which options bd will go for because this is also a strategic decision... this is why bd also is in talks with Italians and British for eurofighter in case Russians try to **** with us next month in sukhoi/mig deal signing. 

By now 90% sure we’ll get mig 35, about the sukhoi though, if we get mig then we also get the sukhoi 35.... 


Khan saheb said:


> *(*I only hope this time they won't go for the downgraded version*)*


Computer ballistics etc were downgradedright!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Michael Corleone said:


> The Russians played the same game with army that they played with Air Force.


Their loss not ours. BA won't buy a single tank from them.



Michael Corleone said:


> They only offered us t72 while promising to sell us t-90ms and they wanted t90 money for 72 that were in reserve,
> That’s why Bangladesh is also looking at the Chinese option, MBT-3000 shortcomings were fixed in the last couple of years.
> Now I’m not sure which options bd will go for because this is also a strategic decision... this is why bd also is in talks with Italians and British for eurofighter in case Russians try to **** with us next month in sukhoi/mig deal signing.


 MBT 3000 is coming, I am quiet certain about that.
We don't have any strategic interest with the Ruskie axis anymore. It's EU- Japan-Korea- Singapore and China from now on.
Stay tune for Armed forces show this year, you might notice few more interesting things this time.


Michael Corleone said:


> By now 90% sure we’ll get mig 35, about the sukhoi though, if we get mig then we also get the sukhoi 35....


I don't know what's actually going on, but BAF doesn't seemed to be all that interested in Mig. Ruskies are just overplaying their cards. Those tactics won't work anymore.


Michael Corleone said:


> Computer ballistics etc were downgradedright!?



Yeah, from gadget to protection, this procurement was a total disappointment for BA. But it's still much better than the Terrible-72. That's why I say Terrible-72 is not be landing on our shore. If BA wants some cheap crap, they can easily buy more MBT-2000 in a cheaper price tag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Khan saheb said:


> Their loss not ours. BA won't buy a single nut-bolt from them anymore.
> 
> 
> MBT 3000 is coming, I am quiet certain about that.
> We don't have any strategic interest with the Ruskie axis anymore. It's EU- Japan-Korea- Singapore and China from now on.
> Stay tune for Armed forces show this year, you might notice few more interesting things this time.
> 
> I don't know what's actually going on, but BAF doesn't seemed to be all that interested in Mig. Ruskies are just overplaying their cards. Those tactics won't work anymore.
> 
> 
> Yeah, from gadget to protection, this procurement was a total disappointment for BA. But it's still much better than the Terrible-72. That's why I say Terrible-72 is not be landing on our shore. If BA wants some cheap crap, they can easily buy more MBT-2000 in a cheaper price tag.


You bought downgraded variant of mat-2000 for 4 million a pop..


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You bought downgraded variant of mat-2000 for 4 million a pop..


Quite a ripoff but bd fucked up by trying to get something at the last minute.


----------



## Arthur

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You bought downgraded variant of mat-2000 for 4 million a pop..





Michael Corleone said:


> Quite a ripoff but bd fucked up by trying to get something at the last minute.


3 million a pop actually. Deal included 44 tanks + 4 ARV + Ammunitions & Spares + Training for $144 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Army has opened tender for NIV Local Warning Radar. They intend to buy it from EU.










Tender for Platoon level ATW.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army Infantry member with Night Vision Device (NVD)

Bangladesh Army uses mordern & NATO grades NVD nad other equipments.

Source-DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Slight correction if I may - brothers.
> 
> The Ukrainians sold the *T-84 *Oplot-M to Thai Army I believe. Unless I am wrong. And yes - great option for a ToT based MBT production in Bangladesh which the Ukrainians will hopefully be pretty happy to oblige.
> 
> I'd much rather get a homegrown solution with increasing level of indigenous basic parts rather than what some other countries are calling 'homegrown'. 'Overgrown 'and 'unwieldy' is more like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Oplot' is the one in the bottom. The top variant is called the 'Yatagan'. Don't know the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilal Khan bhai discussed Pakistani interest in his QUWA site last year...
> 
> https://quwa.org/2017/05/02/pakistan-may-negotiate-ukraine-100-oplot-m-main-battle-tanks/


Seen both the tanks on a road trip cross country.... huge af mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army Infantry member with Night Vision Device (NVD)
> 
> Bangladesh Army uses mordern & NATO grades NVD nad other equipments.
> 
> Source-DTB


You can’t see shyt in day light... (intact it hurts).

The device is covered lol.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You can’t see shyt in day light... (intact it hurts).
> 
> The device is covered lol.


Most probably is a demonstration class or worn for taking the pic


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Seen both the tanks on a road trip cross country.... huge af mate.



The turrets are different in the Yatagan and Oplot models. I'll be interested to know what the difference is. I'll find out and post at some point.

The Ukranians have comparatively excellent aviation and armor tech but they are really cash-strapped at this point. This is an excellent opportunity to get their ToT (for armor especially). Important thing is making sure we don't piss off the Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> The turrets are different in the Yatagan and Oplot models. I'll be interested to know what the difference is. I'll find out and post at some point.
> 
> The Ukranians have comparatively excellent aviation and armor tech but they are really cash-strapped at this point. This is an excellent opportunity to get their ToT (for armor especially). Important thing is making sure we don't piss off the Russians.


This is where Pakistan is investing, they are getting the Chinese armor tech and investing in Ukrainian tank development, probably to develop their own better indigenous armor. 
If bd doesn’t fund Russian options suitable, instead of going for Chinese... they should invest to become self sufficient.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## araberuni7

Turkish ASELSAN procured active protection systems (APS) from Ukraine and built a better APS for their Altay tank. Turkey also recently bought armour from Ukraine for TA's German-made Leopard tank. Turkey could be a better partner in BD defence industry. 

Recep Tayyip Erdoğan p$ssed off Hasina several times for the prosecution of the war criminal. Hope that's not a barrier for defence relationship with BD-Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

araberuni7 said:


> Turkish ASELSAN procured active protection systems (APS) from Ukraine and built a better APS for their Altay tank. Turkey also recently bought armour from Ukraine for TA's German-made Leopard tank. Turkey could be a better partner in BD defence industry.
> 
> Recep Tayyip Erdoğan p$ssed off Hasina several times for the prosecution of the war criminal. Hope that's not a barrier for defence relationship with BD-Turkey.


Why not even look at altay system!?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Michael Corleone said:


> Why not even look at altay system!?


Too heavy for us. And expensive too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Cycle Macson said:


> Too heavy for us. And expensive too...


Weight doesn’t matter for the last 1000 times -_-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Michael Corleone said:


> Weight doesn’t matter for the last 1000 times -_-


Expense does than...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

Cycle Macson said:


> Expense does than...




can we not get them at "friendship" price / "brotherhood" price?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Tanveer666 said:


> can we not get them at "friendship" price / "brotherhood" price?


LOL, business is business. NO friendship or brotherhood works there...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Cycle Macson said:


> Too heavy for us. And expensive too...



I'm sure that a hundred or so of such tanks would be nice addition to Ramu's 10th Division.... the maker's name would draw a geopolitical warning line for Myanmar and their backers....


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> I'm sure that a hundred or so of such tanks would be nice addition to Ramu's 10th Division.... the maker's name would draw a geopolitical warning line for Myanmar and their backers....


Yep, Altays will give us huge punching power if we can afford them. But, I dont think we can...

And about burma, I say, we should make rohingya issue as religious one. Involve ME countries for aggressive lobbying and weapon procurements. If we can convince west to act blind, we can gas burmese like jews without any issues...


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Cycle Macson said:


> Yep, Altays will give us huge punching power if we can afford them. But, I dont think we can...
> 
> And about burma, I say, we should make rohingya issue as religious one. Involve ME countries for aggressive lobbying and weapon procurements. If we can convince west to act blind, we can gas burmese like jews without any issues...



other Muslim countries' leadership is corrupt and they're outright Western agents.... lets not expect anything from them... yet, we do have great relationships among state elements... that can be leveraged to increase geopolitical strength....


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> other Muslim countries' leadership is corrupt and they're outright Western agents.... lets not expect anything from them... yet, we do have great relationships among state elements... that can be leveraged to increase geopolitical strength....


We need to learn, how to exploit corrupts for our own benefit.

Dirty politics...


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Cycle Macson said:


> We need to learn, how to exploit corrupts for our own benefit.
> 
> Dirty politics...



well, they're not just corrupt.... they're Western agents.... our hope is with sincere state elements in those countries.... there are many there who can't stand the plight of Myanmar Muslims, Kashmir Muslims, Palestine Muslims, Syria Muslims, Indian Muslims and other persecuted Muslims all over....


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

মোবাইল শুটিং রেন্জ বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর একটি নতুনতম সংযোজন।এটি মুলত এক ধরণের ইনডোর শুটিং রেন্জ।এই শুটিং রেন্জে দু ধরণের ফায়ারিং প্র্যাকটিস করা হয়।
১.লাইভ ফায়ারিং প্র্যাকটিস।
২.সিমুলেটেড ফায়ারিং প্র্যাকটিস।
সিমুলেটেড ফায়ারিংটা অনেকটা 4কে গেমস খেলার মতন।এছাড়া এই ভেহিক্যালে বেটন প্র্যাকটিস,ক্যামিক্যাল স্প্রে প্র্যাকটিস, এবং টিজার প্র্যাকটিসও করা যায়।এক প্যাকেজের ভেতর অনেক কিছুর প্র্যাকটিস করা যায় বলে খরচ সাশ্রয়ী। সাধারণত এ ভেহিক্যাল গুলো ব্যালাস্টিক প্রোটেক্টেড হয়ে থাকে।সাথে উন্নত বুলেট ট্র্যাপ, অটোমেটিক টার্গেট ডেপ্লয়িং সিস্টেম, এবং এয়ার কন্ডিশনিং এরও ব্যবস্হা থাকে।

সবচেয়ে বড় কথা......এটি দেশে নির্মিত









@defense Research Forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Type 59-Durjoy





__ https://www.facebook.com/





Where have I seen that turret before?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Bangladesh Army has finalised deal for VSAT systems. Initially BA has selected 9 military garrisons to be equipped with these systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

The Ronin said:


> The answer is in the video too, MBT 2000.


They fitted the same turret on the 59??


----------



## Arthur

Anubis said:


> They fitted the same turret on the 59??


No. The general outlook might resemble mbt 2000 a bit but there are very clear differences. The width, height and shape are very different.

1. The type 59's turret is higher than that of mbt2000.
2. Mbt 2000's turret has slope on the frontal areas. Type 59's turret doesn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> No. The general outlook might resemble mbt 2000 a bit but there are very clear differences. The width, height and shape are very different.
> 
> 1. The type 59's turret is higher than that of mbt2000.
> 2. Mbt 2000's turret has slope on the frontal areas. Type 59's turret doesn't.
> 3. Type 59's turret has a pentagonal shape.
> 
> I would say the front area resembles the Al Zarrar tanks a bit. But not that much.


I reckon the height difference comes from crew height or that to keep the center of gravity at an effective balance, minimizing silhouette

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Anubis said:


> Type 59-Durjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I seen that turret before?



They need to fit that thing with wider track for muddy terrain. Possibly rubber pads fitted in the track as well. It's a good thing the wheels are larger which is much more appropriate for this terrain.

Soviets developed and matured a track design which enabled heavy vehicles to go through marshes or other soft terrain. These were wide tracks supported by large wheels. T-34 is the prime example of this:






Of course the Durjoy has a welded turret which makes that tank a lot lighter.

And see that piece of wood? Most important tool for muddy terrain.


----------



## The Ronin

Lt Gen Aziz becomes Col- Commandant of Artillery Corps

The Bangladesh Army quartermaster general, Lieutenant General Aziz Ahmed, became the eighth Colonel Commandant of the Regiment of Artillery in a military ceremony held at the Chittagong-based Artillery Centre and School on Wednesday.
Defence ministry officials said that senior official pinned the badges of ‘colonel commandant’ on General Aziz.
He is currently serving as the quartermaster general of the army. 
Before this he was general officer commanding of Army Training and Doctrine Command of the Bangladesh Army.
As a major general, he served as director general of Border Guard Bangladesh, and the 
GOC of 33 Infantry Division stationed at Comilla cantonment.
The eight long-course officer was commissioned on June 10, 1983 to the artillery corps and served various important appointments in home and abroad. 

http://www.newagebd.net/article/38345/lt-gen-aziz-becomes-col-commandant-of-artillery-corps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Picture of wafer track shown again....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Picture of wafer track shown again....


Ah T34!, probably the best tank ever made

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 464220
> View attachment 464221


BGB should stick with Renault & Mercideze for medium utility vehicles just like Army. This Kamaz trucks are part of more like a trial batch though. BGB till date only used Isuzu & BMTF Boliyan 4x4 trucks. 

BA is looking for new 6x6 & 8x8 trucks (with local assembly & spare manufacturing obviously) . 

Currently BA use Yanan 6x6 from China, Renault 4x4 medium utility military trucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> Ah T34!, probably the best tank ever made



The chieftain (dunno if you follow his channel) disagrees with you.

Top 5 somewhere though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Nilgiri said:


> The chieftain (dunno if you follow his channel) disagrees with you.
> 
> Top 5 somewhere though.



There is a whole book named 'T-34 Mythical Weapon' about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

T34,Mig21,AK47 are probably the very few weapons that actually reflect the ideology of the state that made them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Ah T34!, probably the best tank ever made



Tough little MoFo's. 

They had so many variants. 

The success of the design regarding mobility, despite many teething issues, was because of the wider tracks and the waffle design of the tracks themselves - suitable for snowy/muddy terrain in the steppes...

The Chinese version was called Type 58 and had enough variants of that type too...






Chinese T-34/85 in Korea, 1954.







A Type 58-I, early, in maneuvers along the Korean border, late 1950s.





An early Type 58-II. The turret is turned to see the searchlight fasteners.





A type 58-IIM (modernized) deployed during the Sino-Soviet border conflict of 1969.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

বাংলাদেশের অস্ত্র রফতানির বড় বাধা এভরিথিং বাট আর্মস শর্ত

শাহ আলম খান | প্রকাশ : ০৩ নভেম্বর ২০১৫

বাণিজ্য মন্ত্রণালয়ে সোমবার অনুষ্ঠিত বৈঠকের আলোচনার বিষয়বস্তু এবং এর আগে ১৯ আগস্ট অনুষ্ঠিত এ সংক্রান্ত আন্তঃমন্ত্রণালয় সভার কার্যবিবরণী থেকে এসব তথ্য জানা গেছে।

এ বিষয়ে নিরাপত্তা বিশ্লেষক ব্রিগেডিয়ার জেনারেল (অব.) এম শাখাওয়াত হোসেন যুগান্তরকে বলেন, বাংলাদেশ সমরাস্ত্র কারখানায় যে অস্ত্র গোলাবারুদসহ অন্যান্য সরঞ্জাম তৈরি হয়, তার পুরো ব্যবহার হয় না। চাহিদা অনুযায়ী সমরাস্ত্রের সরবরাহও ভালো। তাই উদ্বৃত্ত অস্ত্র রফতানি করতেই পারে।

এক প্রশ্নের জবাবে তিনি বলেন, এই রফতানি সম্ভাবনার দ্বার উন্মুক্ত করতে হবে সরকারকেই। কারণ অস্ত্র ও গোলাবারুদ রফতানি করতে হলে সেটি সরকার টু সরকার পর্যায়েই করতে হয়। সেখানে যদি আন্তর্জাতিক ও আঞ্চলিক কিংবা দেশভিত্তিক বাণিজ্যে কোনো ব্যারিয়ার থাকে, তা সংশ্লিষ্ট দেশের সরকারের সঙ্গে আলোচনা ও সমাঝোতা সাপেক্ষে রিভিউ করার উদ্যোগ নিতে হবে। জাতিসংঘ রেজুলেশনেও যদি কোনো শর্ত থাকে সেটিও নিরসন করতে হবে। দেখতে হবে জাতিসংঘের শান্তি মিশনে প্রতিনিধিত্ব করছে এমন কোনো কোনো দেশ কী ক্রাইটেরিয়ায় অস্ত্র রফতানি করছে।

তিনি দাবি করেন, দেশে ব্যবহৃত বেশিরভাগ অস্ত্রই ক্ষুদ্রাস্ত্র। ভারি অস্ত্র ব্যবহারের প্রয়োজন খুব কম। তাই ক্ষুদ্রাস্ত্র তৈরির ওপরই বেশি গুরুত্ব দেয়া প্রয়োজন। সামরিক খাতে বেশিরভাগ অর্থ ব্যয় হয় ভারি অস্ত্র আমদানিতে। দেশীয় প্রযুক্তিতে ভারি অস্ত্র তৈরি করা গেলে অনেক অর্থ সাশ্রয় হবে। এক্ষেত্রে এয়ার ক্রাফট ও ট্যাংক তৈরির উদ্যোগ গ্রহণেরও পরামর্শ রাখেন তিনি।

জানা গেছে, বাংলাদেশ স্বশস্ত্র বাহিনী বিভাগ পরিচালিত জয়দেবপুর সমরাস্ত্র কারখানায় এখন দেশীয় প্রযুক্তিতে আন্তর্জাতিক মানের অস্ত্র ও গোলাবারুদ উৎপাদন হচ্ছে। এর আগে বিদেশ থেকে অস্ত্র আমদানি করতে গিয়ে সরকারকে নানা রকম বাধার সম্মুখীন হতে হতো। আন্তর্জাতিক মহলের প্রতিবন্ধকতা, আমদানিতে উচ্চহারের সুদ ও নানা শর্ত পূরণের ঝামেলা পোহাতে হতো। এছাড়া ভৌগোলিক অবস্থানের কারণে অস্ত্র আমদানিতে কোনো কোনো দেশের কাছে জবাবদিহিতার মধ্যেও পড়তে হতো। মূলত এসব প্রতিবন্ধকতা এড়াতে বাংলাদেশ সমরাস্ত্র কারখানা আমদানিনির্ভরতা কমিয়ে দেশীয় প্রযুক্তিতে সমরাস্ত্র ও গোলাবারুদ তৈরির কাজ বাস্তবায়নের উদ্যোগ নেয়।


*বাণিজ্য মন্ত্রণালয় সূত্রমতে, সরকারের কাছে উপস্থাপিত এ সংক্রান্ত এক প্রতিবেদনে বলা হয়েছে, জয়দেবপুরের সমরাস্ত্র কারখানায় এখন অতি উন্নতমানের ৭ দশমিক ৬২ মি.মি. অটোমেটিক অ্যাসল্ট রাইফেল বিডি-০৮ উৎপাদন হচ্ছে। এ রাইফেলটির বার্ষিক উৎপাদন বাড়িয়ে ১৪ হাজারে উন্নীত করা হয়েছে।

এছাড়া নতুন কার্তুজ কারখানা চালু হওয়ায় সামগ্রিক কার্তুজ উৎপাদন ক্ষমতা প্রায় দ্বিগুণ হয়েছে। বর্তমানে ওই কারখানার মোট উৎপাদন ক্ষমতা ৬০ মিলিয়নে উন্নীত হয়েছে*। অতিরিক্ত জনবল নিয়োগের মাধ্যমে ভবিষ্যতে উৎপাদন আরও বাড়ানো সম্ভব। প্রতিবেদনে আরও বলা হয়,* গ্রেনেড ফ্যাক্টরির বার্ষিক উৎপাদন ক্ষমতা ২ লাখ থেকে বাড়িয়ে ৪ লাখে উন্নীত করা হয়েছে। ওই কারখানার সামগ্রিক উৎপাদন ক্ষমতা বাড়াতে প্রয়োজনীয় যন্ত্রপাতি সংযোজনের প্রক্রিয়া চলমান রয়েছে। বাংলাদেশ সমরাস্ত্র কারখানা গ্রেনেড ফিউজ কম্পোনেন্ট উৎপাদনের প্রযুক্তি অর্জনের জন্য প্রয়োজনীয় কার্যক্রম গ্রহণ করেছে।* এছাড়া বিদ্যমান টিএনটি ফিলিং প্লান্টটি মেরামত ও রক্ষণাবেক্ষণের মাধ্যমে বহুমুখী উৎপাদন উপযোগী হিসেবে গড়ে তোলা হয়েছে। এর মাধ্যমে *বাংলাদেশ সমরাস্ত্র কারখানায় ১০৫ মি.মি. ও ১২২ মি.মি. আর্টিলারি শেল এবং ৬০ মি.মি. ও ৮২ মি.মি. মর্টারের টিএনটি ফিলিং কার্যক্রম সম্পাদন করা সম্ভব। এরই মধ্যে সমরাস্ত্র কারখানা নিজস্ব প্রযুক্তি ও কারিগরি উদ্ভাবনী ক্ষমতার মাধ্যমে ৬০ মি.মি. মর্টার শেল প্রস্তুত করে ফায়ারিং কার্যক্রম সম্পাদন করেছে। *এছাড়াও বর্তমানে গবেষণার মাধ্যমে* ৮২ মি.মি. মর্টার শেল বডি তৈরির কার্যক্রম চলছে। হাই ক্যালিবার অ্যামুনিশন শেল বডি (১০৫ মি.মি. থেকে ১৩০ মি.মি. পর্যন্ত আর্টিলারি শেল এবং ৬০ মি.মি. ও ৮২৫ মি.মি. মর্টার) তৈরি করতে প্রয়োজনীয় কারিগরি কার্যক্রম প্রক্রিয়াধীন রয়েছে।* প্রতিবেদনে বলা হয়েছে, নিজস্ব প্রযুক্তি ও কারিগরি উদ্ভাবনী ক্ষমতার মাধ্যমে *৭ দশমিক ৬২ মি.মি. লাইট মেশিনগান এবং ২৬ মি.মি. সিগন্যাল পিস্তলের পরীক্ষামূলক উৎপাদন শুরু হয়েছে।*


http://www.jugantor.com/old/last-page/2015/11/03/1339

----
So without any doubt BOF produced more rifles for last three years than we previously estimated. So we can say as there is less demand now they are producing less rifles now. This can be increased again if needed.

Anyway BOF will start producing 105 mm & 122 mm shells very soon. BA is currently evaluating 105 mm, 122mm, 155mm Artillery systems. Once these inductions are completed there will be a huge demand for these 105 &122 mm shells. So they are going in the right direction with this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> The chieftain (dunno if you follow his channel) disagrees with you.
> 
> Top 5 somewhere though.


know that dude, and i also admit all the points he makes, but like stalin said something along the lines of quantity is a quality on its own.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> They need to fit that thing with wider track for muddy terrain. Possibly rubber pads fitted in the track as well. It's a good thing the wheels are larger which is much more appropriate for this terrain.
> 
> Soviets developed and matured a track design which enabled heavy vehicles to go through marshes or other soft terrain. These were wide tracks supported by large wheels. T-34 is the prime example of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the Durjoy has a welded turret which makes that tank a lot lighter.
> 
> And see that piece of wood? Most important tool for muddy terrain.


It’s not a welded turret but spaced armour.


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> know that dude, and i also admit all the points he makes, but like stalin said something along the lines of quantity is a quality on its own.



Yes its why it made the top 5 ranking somewhere in his estimation, basically by its own raw concept/use (in context esp of what USSR could produce and what it needed) rather than 1:1 head on quality (which would rank far far lower). Of course the argument can fully be extended by the final result of the war in absolute way (and then assign no. 1 status to the main weaponry used by the winning side).

USSR engineers designed many things on the T-34 to not really last mileage wise, because they did not expect the average tank to even survive that long (and their assumption/gamble was largely spot on). Compare with the over-design expense of German tanks they were facing....which often were knocked out at glaring ROI cost discrepancy by far cheaper largely non tank means.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Otokar Cobra-2 LAV of Bangladesh Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর School of Infantry & Tactics এর জন্য নতুন Assault রাইফেল কেনার RFI জারী করেছে।

স্পেসিফিকেশন অনুসারে অস্ত্রগুলো A & B গ্রুপভুক্ত দেশগুলো থেকে কেনা হবে।তবে কোন সংখ্যা (quantity) উল্লেখ করা হয় নি।

লিংক- http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/411.pdf

-DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

The Ronin said:


> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর School of Infantry & Tactics এর জন্য নতুন Assault রাইফেল কেনার RFI জারী করেছে।
> 
> স্পেসিফিকেশন অনুসারে অস্ত্রগুলো A & B গ্রুপভুক্ত দেশগুলো থেকে কেনা হবে।তবে কোন সংখ্যা (quantity) উল্লেখ করা হয় নি।
> 
> লিংক- http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/411.pdf
> 
> -DTB


What happened to BD08/14??


----------



## Tanveer666

The Ronin said:


> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর School of Infantry & Tactics এর জন্য নতুন Assault রাইফেল কেনার RFI জারী করেছে।
> 
> স্পেসিফিকেশন অনুসারে অস্ত্রগুলো A & B গ্রুপভুক্ত দেশগুলো থেকে কেনা হবে।তবে কোন সংখ্যা (quantity) উল্লেখ করা হয় নি।
> 
> লিংক- http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/411.pdf
> 
> -DTB




do they require special rifles or something?


----------



## Anubis

for standardization and subsequent procurement for Bangladesh Army.


I think they are replacing bd 08 ....high chances are they are going to move to AKs...since they already know how to make them...so tweaking the production facility a bit they can produce their own...and see how the SFs still prefer the AK over anything else.


Tanveer666 said:


> do they require special rifles or something?


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর School of Infantry & Tactics এর জন্য নতুন Assault রাইফেল কেনার RFI জারী করেছে।
> 
> স্পেসিফিকেশন অনুসারে অস্ত্রগুলো A & B গ্রুপভুক্ত দেশগুলো থেকে কেনা হবে।তবে কোন সংখ্যা (quantity) উল্লেখ করা হয় নি।
> 
> লিংক- http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/411.pdf
> 
> -DTB



Ongoing small arms standards upgrades (beyond BD-08) are a great sign. We have to search for weapons which are,

a) easy to manufacture and at least assemble
b) that are amenable to the weather and use conditions in Bangladesh as far as reliability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Anubis said:


> What happened to BD08/14??


Will be produced & in standard issue for the regular infantry.



Tanveer666 said:


> do they require special rifles or something?


For Special Forces.



Anubis said:


> for standardization and subsequent procurement for Bangladesh Army.
> 
> I think they are replacing bd 08 ....high chances are they are going to move to AKs...since they already know how to make them...so tweaking the production facility a bit they can produce their own...and see how the SFs still prefer the AK over anything else.



This latest RFI is for the Special forces units, I think. Regular infantry will receive new standard issue rifles later.

Agree with AK point. The AK series will be cheaper to produce since not a large amount of retooling will be required. 



Bilal9 said:


> Ongoing small arms standards upgrades (beyond BD-08) are a great sign. We have to search for weapons which are,
> 
> a) easy to manufacture and at least assemble
> b) that are amenable to the weather and use conditions in Bangladesh as far as reliability.



The number bought will be quiet significant. So local manufacturing is a strong possibility. (A must if regular infantry are put into the equation). I hope to see AK, CZ Bren, Beretta ARX in the trial.

I was expecting this development for quiet a while. The plan is already so old, they were thinking of it for like 5-7 years now. Though I expected this RFI to be issued in next fiscal, by July-August. But they did it early, which is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> The number bought will be quiet significant. Since BA has raised it's Para Commando unit to brigade level & more Special Operations units are being raised in division & brigade level, they need quiet a large amount of rifles.
> 
> So local manufacturing is a possibility. I hope to see AK, CZ Bren, Beretta ARX in the trial.
> I was expecting this development for quiet a while. The plan is already so old, they were thinking of it for like 5-7 years now. Though I expected this RFI to be issued in next fiscal, by July-August. But they did it early, which is good.



What are the main rifle types in the subcontinent (as well as Myanmar) and how does our standard rifle compare to theirs?

Appreciate your reply as I am not exactly a gun expert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> What are the main rifle types in the subcontinent (as well as Myanmar) and how does our standard rifle compare to theirs?


Don't know what the bamars use. Their troops seems to use a variety of them, most of them looks really old & ill maintained.
Pakistan uses HK G3 & type 56 (replacement under progresse)
Sri Lanka Mostly Type 56, AK & interestingly M16 for marines from US.Thai Army uses the M16.

When it comes standard issue rifles in subcontinental militaries BD-08 is equal to them performance wise. It's much better compared to AK47 or Type 56 assault rifles.



Bilal9 said:


> Appreciate your reply as I am not exactly a gun expert.


Me neither bro. Just sharing something that are being 'whispered' around 'here & there'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

Khan saheb said:


> The number bought will be quiet significant. So local manufacturing is a strong possibility. (A must if *regular infantry* are put into the equation). I hope to see AK, CZ Bren, Beretta ARX in the trial.



Is there any sort of plan to replace BD-08 as the standard issue service rifle already?


----------



## Arthur

Tanveer666 said:


> Is there any sort of plan to replace BD-08 as the standard issue service rifle?


No. This is primarily for the special forces and Type 56 replacement. But this latest SMG won't come to service before 2020. In the meantime BD-08 will be produced 15k per year to replace remaining old SKS in service with BGB etc.

Though I expect BD-08 replacement process to begin by 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী আরো ২ টি Landing Craft Tank (LCT) কিনতে যাচ্ছে।এই নিয়ে তারা দরপত্র আহ্বান করেছে।

এগুলো দেশে নির্মান করা হবে অথবা বিদেশ থেকে কেনা হবে।সেনাবাহিনী এর আগেও আরো ২ বার LCT কেনার দরপত্র আহ্বান করেছে।

সেনাবাহিনীর কাছে বর্তমানে ২ টি LCT আছে এবং আরো ২ টি নির্মাণাধীন আছে। এছাড়া খুব শীঘ্রই আরো ৪ টি বানানো হবে এই দুই টেন্ডারের অধীনে এবং এগুলো খুব সম্ভবত Western Marine Shipyard Limited বানাবে।

সেনাবাহিনী এরকম প্রায় ১২ টির মত LCT কিনবে।প্রতিটি LCT প্রায় ৪/৫ টি ট্যাংক, সাঁজোয়া যান এবং সশস্ত্র সেনা বহন করতে সক্ষম

টেন্ডার লিংক- http://www.dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2261.pdf





Credit- DTB


----------



## The Ronin

Credit: Syed Amar Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

The Ronin said:


> View attachment 467040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Syed Amar Khan




Does this mean BD-08 will not be replaced?


----------



## The Ronin

PC- Syed Amar Khan

the PF-98 anti-tank weapon.
PC- Syed Amar Khan















Tanveer666 said:


> Does this mean BD-08 will not be replaced?



Who said anything about it being replaced?? That tender is for school of infantry.


----------



## Tanveer666

I thought BA was dissatisfied with PF-98.


----------



## The Ronin

যৌথ সামরিক অনুশীলন গালফ্ শিল্ড এ বাংলাদেশের অংশগ্রহণ ও সৌদি সরকার কর্তৃক সেনাবাহিনী প্রধানকে ‘ বাদশাহ আবদুল আজিজ মেডেল অব এক্সিলেন্স’ প্রদান।

















Tanveer666 said:


> I thought BA was dissatisfied with PF-98.



তুমি তো কত কিছুই ভাব দেখি!! Btw are you that guy from Adamjee Cantonment School??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

The Ronin said:


> তুমি তো কত কিছুই ভাব দেখি!! Btw are you that guy from Adamjee Cantonment School??



why? am i going to be banned?


----------



## The Ronin

Metis M1 ATGM of Bangladesh Army.


Copyright BDMilitary.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Now after a long time a weapon system, which brings multi capabilities...


----------



## araberuni7

Why is Swedish product? Don't you guys terrified of Sweden's military adventure in Bangladesh? Love of Russia is coming from the rear end of the military planner. Even DGDP was happily doing typos like Russia-1 blah blah in the UAV tender.
Bangladesh Navy realised that all the Sh$%t they bought China does work but not like the Italian Leonardo and German Dornier GmbH.
Army will soon realise that there is a word called "Quality". And when comes to quality, China and Russia can't beat Europeans ad Americans.
Syria fired 25 Pantsir-S1 missiles to shootdown one Israeli F-16. Now think about the hit probability Russian Sh$%t. Syria fired a countless Russian-made SA-5 missile but could not intercept a single Storm Shadow /Scalp or even age-old Tornado GR4. 
It's a matter of time, BAF will realise soon that the Sh$%t, they are planning to buy will never fly. Ask our Indian neighbour!


----------



## bd_4_ever

araberuni7 said:


> Why is Swedish product? Don't you guys terrified of Sweden's military adventure in Bangladesh? Love of Russia is coming from the rear end of the military planner. Even DGDP was happily doing typos like Russia-1 blah blah in the UAV tender.
> Bangladesh Navy realised that all the Sh$%t they bought China does work but not like the Italian Leonardo and German Dornier GmbH.
> Army will soon realise that there is a word called "Quality". And when comes to quality, China and Russia can't beat Europeans ad Americans.
> Syria fired 25 Pantsir-S1 missiles to shootdown one Israeli F-16. Now think about the hit probability Russian Sh$%t. Syria fired a countless Russian-made SA-5 missile but could not intercept a single Storm Shadow /Scalp or even age-old Tornado GR4.
> It's a matter of time, BAF will realise soon that the Sh$%t, they are planning to buy will never fly. Ask our Indian neighbour!



That's an interesting view. I somewhat agree to it too. Chinese and Russians cannot compete with Europeans on quality ground. I've lived in Europe myself for years now, and I can say from their grass cutting machine in the ground to planes in the sky, everything is about quality.

The reason we go for Chinese is mainly due to strategic interest, geographical proximity, affordability and huge economic relationship. As for Russians, I really dont get why. Probably, to tither heavy up the pockets or heavy up the stomach (hint BAF chief).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

Cycle Macson said:


> Now after a long time a weapon system, which brings multi capabilities...


Pakistan doesn't operate Carl Gustav in any number, whyswit on the map? @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

A soldier with Metis-M ATGM 
Source: bdmilitary


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Game.Invade said:


> Pakistan doesn't operate Carl Gustav in any number, whyswit on the map? @DESERT FIGHTER


Heard bout it... but never saw in use.

Probably phased out...


----------



## ghost250

new toys for Military police..


----------



## The Ronin

Upgraded TYPE-59BD "Durjoy" of Bangladesh Army


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Ronin said:


> View attachment 468723


K21 & Sprut are IFVs not Light Tanks bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

The Ronin said:


> View attachment 468723


Man, stop posting these “rumors“...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Ronin said:


> Upgraded TYPE-59BD "Durjoy" of Bangladesh Army


Photoshop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Ronin said:


> You were saying??



That the pic was a photoshop.

As for your Type-59 “durjoy” can you post its specs or upgrade details.


> Wut?? What are they then??
> 
> http://www.military-today.com/tanks/k21_105.htm
> 
> http://www.military-today.com/tanks/sprut_sd.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody asked you to keep staring at it. Scroll down if you don't like. Anyway the possibility is strong as the others are less armored.


Sprut is an amphibious tank destroyer with a 125mm gun.

K-21 is an IFV;


----------



## The Ronin

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> As for your Type-59 “durjoy” can you post its specs or upgrade details.



Bangladesh locally upgrades TYPE-59 Durjoy MBT
.
Bangladesh army's own BMTF(Bangladesh Machine & Tools Factories) under '902 heavy workshop upgraded old type-59 light tank into a modern generation main battle tank as Type-59 Durjoy; equivalent to chinise Type-96 MBT
.
Specification:
---------------------
- weight: 40 tons
- operational range: 450 km
- engine: 800HP
- torque: 1400rpm
- speed: 49km/h
- armour: RHA, ERA
- crew: 4

- main gun: 125 mm smoothbore (28 rounds)
- secondary gun: 12.7 heavy anti aircraft machine gun (600 rounds) & 7.62 coxial GPMG (6000 rounds)
.
Other features:
* 125mm round including APFSDS,HEAT-FS,HE-FS round:can penetrate 550m armour at 2km distance
* Can fire anti tank guided missile from main gun
* Advance data link and communication system
* Full computerised system
* Electronic Countermeasures (ECM)
* Explosive Reactor Armour (ERA)
* Active Protection System 
* Smoke grenade
* RF Jammer
* Tharmal & Night vision
* Laser range finder
* Air condition system
* Nuclear-Radioactivity, Biological, Chemical protection suit or NBC suit.
* VRC-2000L Radio with the range of 30km



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> K-21 is an IFV



Both are different. even the company is saying it. still have doubt. And others IFV based tank destroyer including the Sprut SD are also considered as tank. Those all have the features of a tank. There's nothing wrong in calling them light tank. You can think whatever you want.








DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That the pic was a photoshop.


No it wasn't. This in paddy fields. Probably while there's was a recording ongoing for Anirban program.


----------



## Anubis

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Photoshop.


No

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

*সেনাবাহিনী প্রধান কর্তৃক ০৩টি আর্টিলারি ইউনিটের পতাকা উত্তোলন*

*



*

তিনটি ইউনিটের মধ্যে ৬ স্বতন্ত্র এডিএ আর্টিলারি ব্রিগেড এর অধীনস্থ ৪৩ শোরাড মিসাইল রেজিমেন্ট আর্টিলারির পতাকা সেনা প্রধান নিজেই এবং ৯ পদাতিক ডিভিশনের অধীনস্থ ৪৫ এমএলআরএস রেজিমেন্ট আর্টিলারির পতাকা সেনাবাহিনীর কোয়ার্টার মাস্টার জেনারেল (কিউএমজি) লেফটেন্যান্ট জেনারেল আজিজ আহমেদ ও ৪৬ ডিভিশন লোকেটিং ব্যাটারি আর্টিলারির পতাকা সাভার এরিয়া কমান্ডার ও ৯ পদাতিক ডিভিশনের জিওসি মেজর জেনারেল মোঃ আকবর হোসেন উত্তোলন করেন।

নবগঠিত এই তিনটি ইউনিটের যাত্রার মাধ্যমে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর উন্নয়ন রূপকল্প ফোর্সেস গোল-২০৩০ এর বাস্তবায়নের পথে আরেকটি মাইলফলক সংযোজিত হলো।

http://www.ispr.gov.bd/সেনাবাহিনী-প্রধান-কর্তৃ-5/

According to the representatives of BSVT-VV, Bangladesh showed interest in this.

http://www.armyrecognition.com/apri...y/belarus_unveils_mm-60_grenade_launcher.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী নতুন করে মিডিয়াম রেঞ্জ Anti Tank Guided Missile এর টেন্ডার আহ্বান করেছে











টেন্ডার অনুসারে এগুলোর রেঞ্জ নুন্যতম ৩ কিমি হতে হবে।ক্যাটাগরি বি দেশ থেকে এগুলো কেনা হবে।

খুব সম্ভবত রাশিয়ান Kornet-E কেনা হবে

লিংক- http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/412.pdf

DTB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

*BGB Director General visited the border with the motorcycle*
*



*
*



*
Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB), newly appointed Director General Major General Safinul Islam on Saturday (April 28th) conducted a motorcycle on his own and inspected the remote border of Teesta. This is the first time a BGB Director General turned himself on a motorcycle and went on to the remote border.

BGB Director General Major General Safinul Islam visited the Rangpur-7 BGB Battalion camp at Rangpur-7 BGB Battalion border in Lalmonirhat upazila of Lalmonirhat on Monday. The BGB's Director General Major General Safinul Islam passed the motorcycle on a motorbike after crossing the four kilometers of Teesta and the broken road crossing the broken road and at Tipa Charakhrari border camp in Dimla upazila of Nilphamari. Later, he was again brought back from Rangpur BGB camp to Tongjha BGB camp.

On returning to Rangjhara BGB camp, the Director General visited the Rangpur-7 BGB Battalion's Deshtari BGB Camp on the Baura Union border in Patgram upazila of Lalmonirhat on the road. After visiting the camp there, he participated in the lunch with BGB soldiers. Earlier, he discussed with BGB soldiers. Responding to queries from local journalists, BGB Director General Major General Safinul Islam said, "After visiting the camp, we came to know that there is no road to the traffic. That's why I turned around on a motorcycle. It does not hurt. Have fun. I saw how difficult it is to run the movement of my people. We will try to highlight these government's high ups.

Later, BGB Director General of Rangpur from Dangatari BGB camp left for Rangpur.


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh locally upgrades TYPE-59 Durjoy MBT
> .
> Bangladesh army's own BMTF(Bangladesh Machine & Tools Factories) under '902 heavy workshop upgraded old type-59 light tank into a modern generation main battle tank as Type-59 Durjoy; equivalent to chinise Type-96 MBT
> .
> Specification:
> ---------------------
> - weight: 40 tons
> - operational range: 450 km
> - engine: 800HP
> - torque: 1400rpm
> - speed: 49km/h
> - armour: RHA, ERA
> - crew: 4
> 
> - main gun: 125 mm smoothbore (28 rounds)
> - secondary gun: 12.7 heavy anti aircraft machine gun (600 rounds) & 7.62 coxial GPMG (6000 rounds)
> .
> Other features:
> * 125mm round including APFSDS,HEAT-FS,HE-FS round:can penetrate 550m armour at 2km distance
> * Can fire anti tank guided missile from main gun
> * Advance data link and communication system
> * Full computerised system
> * Electronic Countermeasures (ECM)
> * Explosive Reactor Armour (ERA)
> * Active Protection System
> * Smoke grenade
> * RF Jammer
> * Tharmal & Night vision
> * Laser range finder
> * Air condition system
> * Nuclear-Radioactivity, Biological, Chemical protection suit or NBC suit.
> * VRC-2000L Radio with the range of 30km



It was upgraded by China and is not comparable to type-96 which is a generation younger.

It can’t launch missiles because of its cramped turret and loader.. 

It has no “APS”.. I can see no such system on the tank.. 

Active datalink and com system ? Not unless it has an IBMS, which I don’t see on it.

ECM?

And so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It was upgraded by China and is not comparable to type-96 which is a generation younger.
> 
> It can’t launch missiles because of its cramped turret and loader..
> 
> It has no “APS”.. I can see no such system on the tank..
> 
> Active datalink and com system ? Not unless it has an IBMS, which I don’t see on it.
> 
> ECM?
> 
> And so on.


China helped with the technical designs and manufactured some parts... like the gun etc... the tanks were rebuilt in bd. 

It isn’t comparable to type 96... no mater what bd people say here....
It can launch missiles however.... this is a larger turret.... the stock turret can’t have a 125mm gun installed in the first place. 

No APS ofc 
Pictures of data links and ballistic computers were posted in bdmilitary forum if I remember correctly. 

ECM... not sure...

I would not say it’s a good tank... it’s obsolete... but if you take into account all the variants of type 59s.... 
this is the most advanced version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Michael Corleone said:


> China helped with the technical designs and manufactured some parts... like the gun etc... the tanks were rebuilt in bd.



It is a Chinese upgrade.. both Pak and China bid for it ..



> It isn’t comparable to type 96... no mater what bd people say here....
> It can launch missiles however.... this is a larger turret.... the stock turret can’t have a 125mm gun installed in the first place.


It’s not a new turret, but spaced armour over the old turret.




> No APS ofc
> Pictures of data links and ballistic computers were posted in bdmilitary forum if I remember correctly.


Post em bro.



> I would not say it’s a good tank... it’s obsolete... but if you take into account all the variants of type 59s....
> this is the most advanced version.



The most advanced ? Not really... that would be Pak AZ upgrade,Ukrainian upgrade ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Paracommandos got new get up









DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It has no “APS”.. I can see no such system on the tank..



The facebook poster did a little mistake. Micheal Corleone already gave all the answer, so i don't need to bother i guess.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It’s not a new turret, but spaced armour over the old turret.



It's a completely new turret!! No need to argue about that!! Check the difference yourself!!

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Ronin said:


> Paracommandos got new get up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The facebook poster did a little mistake. Micheal Corleone already gave all the answer, so i don't need to bother i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a completely new turret!! No need to argue about that!! Check the difference yourself!!


It’s a spaced or oplique armour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It is a Chinese upgrade.. both Pak and China bid for it ..
> 
> 
> It’s not a new turret, but spaced armour over the old turret.
> 
> 
> 
> Post em bro.
> 
> 
> 
> The most advanced ? Not really... that would be Pak AZ upgrade,Ukrainian upgrade ...


The pak upgrade was also field tested in bd... the one with type 96 turret was also tested... the 96 turret one had messed up center of gravity and failed in trials in wetlands... but was on par on dry cross country... 
and I also thought the turrets were the old ones with spaced armor but if you look into top side photos... it’s clearly not...
Also a 125 caliber wouldn’t fit into stock in the first place because the stock design was max designed for 100mm in mind... in Soviet army... the same tank type 54 first came with 80mm variants if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Michael Corleone said:


> The pak upgrade was also field tested in bd...



They were never field tested... the tenders were won solely on affordability basis.. I believe..



> the one with type 96 turret was also tested... the 96 turret one had messed up center of gravity and failed in trials in wetlands... but was on par on dry cross country...
> and I also thought the turrets were the old ones with spaced armor but if you look into top side photos... it’s clearly not...
> Also a 125 caliber wouldn’t fit into stock in the first place because the stock design was max designed for 100mm in mind... in Soviet army... the same tank type 54 first came with 80mm variants if I remember correctly.


Can you post pics bro?

And yes, 125mm could fit in type-59.

New turret is in no way feasible , also your should remember that the upgrade kids were sent by China and assembled in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They were never field tested... the tenders were won solely on affordability basis.. I believe..
> 
> 
> Can you post pics bro?
> 
> And yes, 125mm could fit in type-59.
> 
> New turret is in no way feasible , also your should remember that the upgrade kids were sent by China and assembled in Bangladesh.


Type 59 G uses a new turret. Durjoy has a very similar turret. Besides when did you become an expert on 'photoshopped' tanks?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Anubis said:


> Type 59 G uses a new turret. Durjoy has a very similar turret.



Type-59G doesn’t use a new turret either.. that again is additional armour placed on the old turret.

You can’t just take an old tank and slap a bigger turret on it.. 



> Besides when did you become an expert on 'photoshopped' tanks?



When I saw a rather PS’d looking pic.



Anubis said:


> Type 59 G uses a new turret. Durjoy has a very similar turret. Besides when did you become an expert on 'photoshopped' tanks?







Can you see the original Type 59 turret ventilation (1.) the original oval top (2.) which meets the added armor package (3.) and the original Type 59 crew hatch (4. & 4a.)

Same goes for “durjoy”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They were never field tested... the tenders were won solely on affordability basis.. I believe..
> 
> 
> Can you post pics bro?
> 
> And yes, 125mm could fit in type-59.
> 
> New turret is in no way feasible , also your should remember that the upgrade kids were sent by China and assembled in Bangladesh.


Are you in the Facebook group of bd military?? The post was made long back I can’t seem to find it.
You know what pisses me off!? There was a new tender for 300 more of these rust buckets from China



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Can you see the original Type 59 turret ventilation (1.) the original oval top (2.) which meets the added armor package (3.) and the original Type 59 crew hatch (4. & 4a.)
> 
> Same goes for “durjoy”.


Ours doesn’t have the oval top though....
Hmm.....

Edit: in some pics it clearly does. It others it doesn’t. Strange

I don’t get the fact how they managed to cram in a 125 mm when the whole tank was originally an 80mm upgraded to 100mn 
The number of rounds in is reduced!


----------



## Anubis

Michael Corleone said:


> Are you in the Facebook group of bd military?? The post was made long back I can’t seem to find it.
> You know what pisses me off!? There was a new tender for 300 more of these rust buckets from China
> 
> 
> Ours doesn’t have the oval top though....
> Hmm.....
> 
> Edit: in some pics it clearly does. It others it doesn’t. Strange
> 
> I don’t get the fact how they managed to cram in a 125 mm when the whole tank was originally an 80mm upgraded to 100mn
> The number of rounds in is reduced!


Modern ATGMs and other anti-tank measures can make any tank look like a rust bucket. Since China is developing unmanned Tank system(testing it on type 59s) I think it is a better idea to get more Type 59s and convert them to UGVs later on.


----------



## ghost250

Michael Corleone said:


> Are you in the Facebook group of bd military?? The post was made long back I can’t seem to find it.
> You know what pisses me off!? There was a new tender for 300 more of these rust buckets from China
> 
> 
> Ours doesn’t have the oval top though....
> Hmm.....
> 
> Edit: in some pics it clearly does. It others it doesn’t. Strange
> 
> I don’t get the fact how they managed to cram in a 125 mm when the whole tank was originally an 80mm upgraded to 100mn
> The number of rounds in is reduced!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 470935
> View attachment 470936


That's spaced armor...it retains the original turret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Anubis said:


> Modern ATGMs and other anti-tank measures can make any tank look like a rust bucket. Since China is developing unmanned Tank system(testing it on type 59s) I think it is a better idea to get more Type 59s and convert them to UGVs later on.


THey will be purely used as target vehicles in real life tank warfare trainings... but much advanced potential is there in armata... of it being unmanned for combat one day...
I wonder how’s the armor on that thing, since it’s mostly unproven by now...
Also APS with combination of hardkill/ soft kill system deemed effective against anti tank weapons... the loss of t90s in Syria was from the crew disabling their shrota system and keeping the hatch open



shourov323 said:


> View attachment 470935
> View attachment 470936


Original turret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

C4iSR: Joint & Common Equipment
*Bangladesh receives second BTR 80 simulator*
*Giles Ebbutt, Plymouth* - Jane's International Defence Review
01 May 2018
Turkish simulator manufacturer Simsoft has delivered its second BTR 80 vehicle crew simulator to the Bangladesh Army, _Jane’s_ has learned.

The package comprises driver training and commander/gunner simulators, which can be used separately for individual training or linked for full mission crew training. Each simulator is mounted on an articulated platform that can offer three degrees of freedom.

The image generation software, which is developed by Simsoft, provides weather effects, thermal and infrared (IR) camera visualisation, and battlefield effects.

The hardware is a mixture of real and high-fidelity replica equipment, including a periscope view system although it does not feature an out-of-hatch capability.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at　ihs.com/contact*


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> China helped with the technical designs and manufactured some parts... like the gun etc... the tanks were rebuilt in bd.
> 
> It isn’t comparable to type 96... no mater what bd people say here....
> It can launch missiles however.... this is a larger turret.... the stock turret can’t have a 125mm gun installed in the first place...............



I guess we can weld together modern turrets but what we need is a modern way to forge thick tubes and manufacture (i.e. machine) 125 or even 155mm gun barrels and howitzers. I don't know if BOF has such machinery at this time. Maybe smaller bore but probably not 125mm units.

Here's a video from the top manufacturer of tank guns in the US, Watervliet Arsenal. They make the guns for the Abrams tanks.











https://www.timesunion.com/business...-50-million-order-12609966.php#photo-15072938

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Michael Corleone said:


> Are you in the Facebook group of bd military?? The post was made long back I can’t seem to find it.
> You know what pisses me off!? There was a new tender for 300 more of these rust buckets from China
> 
> 
> Ours doesn’t have the oval top though....
> Hmm.....
> 
> Edit: in some pics it clearly does. It others it doesn’t. Strange
> 
> I don’t get the fact how they managed to cram in a 125 mm when the whole tank was originally an 80mm upgraded to 100mn
> The number of rounds in is reduced!


You don’t get it?

They did that already (for a fact)..


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You don’t get it?
> 
> They did that already (for a fact)..


Yep!!! Thumbs up


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I guess we can weld together modern turrets but what we need is a modern way to forge thick tubes and manufacture (i.e. machine) 125 or even 155mm gun barrels and howitzers. I don't know if BOF has such machinery at this time. Maybe smaller bore but probably not 125mm units.
> 
> Here's a video from the top manufacturer of tank guns in the US, Watervliet Arsenal. They make the guns for the Abrams tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.timesunion.com/business...-50-million-order-12609966.php#photo-15072938


I don’t even know if bd imports steel of that grade or has the capability to refine it to military grade.... because afaik... all the military ships are made with imported steel


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> I don’t even know if bd imports steel of that grade or has the capability to refine it to military grade.... because afaik... all the military ships are made with imported steel


You'd need specialized grades of steel for defense usage, especially tanks and howitzer gun barrels. Usually countries like us starting out can use heavy bore preform steel tubes, which can be rotary forged (then machined to spec) as shown in the second Watervliet video above. This reduces vertical integration somewhat, but saves processing time. For making say 500 or so tanks (i.e. barrels for them), you don't need to go all the way back to blast-furnace-level of integration. Sourcing quality ready-made preform steel tubes from a company like Aubert & Duval (UK) is fine. You can see below in the following brochure and video on what is needed.

https://www.aubertduval.com/wp-media/uploads/2017/05/Defense_Brochure_Aubert_Duval_GB.pdf






This is what Indians are doing for their AEQUS facility at Belgavi in Karnataka which does forging and machining work in steel, aluminium and alloys for defense and aerospace applications.

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x3bc09998898cb31f:0xc189b2c710c82266!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1e6!3m1!7e115!4shttps://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipM0t6e8-tx1YwMCBZCB1XKdAimFiteNOvEukNIF=w213-h160-k-no!5saequs+-+Google+Search&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipM0t6e8-tx1YwMCBZCB1XKdAimFiteNOvEukNIF&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiPxajk6uzaAhUJ_IMKHd5yDZUQoioIkQEwCg

Some videos  from AEQUS in India (steel-forging facility like this can be quite easily duplicated in Bangladesh given there is demand for the output of the facility from defense). Maybe a Pakistan Army expert (@waz ?) can kindly confirm if HIT does similar gun barrel forgings.











AEQUS also has a joint venture with Aubert & Duval called SQUAD.






10,000 ton hot-forging closed-die presses like above can be sourced from China (Tianduan Corp.) or better, from Italy (Hydromec). Here's a video on how they build these spectacular things and how forged gun tubes are produced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Great write-up on BD-08 Assault rifle.

https://21stcenturyasianarmsrace.co...i-soldiers-are-issued-a-unique-assault-rifle/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

A 13 member German Army delegation is in Bangladesh to train Bangladesh Army Engineers on counter-IED techniques.

Bangladesh Army hosted the training at the Engineer Centre & School from 22 April to 8 May.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

I have found this video posted on Youtube today. Don't know how much truth in it. Bangladesh is building short range ballistic missile named 'Bojro' and will be ready after 2020. Is it true?
@The Ronin @BDforever @monitor @Bilal9 @Michael Corleone @Anubis @shourov323

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Homo Sapiens said:


> I have found this video posted on Youtube today. Don't know how much truth in it. Bangladesh is building short range ballistic missile named 'Bojro' and will be ready after 2020. Is it true?
> @The Ronin @BDforever @monitor @Bilal9 @Michael Corleone @Anubis @shourov323


I am not allowed to talk about it


----------



## Michael Corleone

Homo Sapiens said:


> I have found this video posted on Youtube today. Don't know how much truth in it. Bangladesh is building short range ballistic missile named 'Bojro' and will be ready after 2020. Is it true?
> @The Ronin @BDforever @monitor @Bilal9 @Michael Corleone @Anubis @shourov323


This I know a lot about... remember norinco shit I talked about!? No more details though


----------



## Bilal9

Homo Sapiens said:


> I have found this video posted on Youtube today. Don't know how much truth in it. Bangladesh is building short range ballistic missile named 'Bojro' and will be ready after 2020. Is it true?
> @The Ronin @BDforever @monitor @Bilal9 @Michael Corleone @Anubis @shourov323



I saw it too. Unfortunately the source of the news is circumspect and has low credibility. We should not count chickens before they are hatched.

However in any case - it is a foregone conclusion that we will develop basic tactical ballistic defenses (under 200 km range) at some point. I would not be surprised if this was indeed the case. Even Myanmar has developed these weapons.

Contrary to popular belief, developing the weapon itself is not 'rocket science', whether propellant choice (solid fuel), casing, launch platform or aerodynamic design. The tough part to design is the homing and guidance mechanism where accuracy will count. And there we can initially enlist help from the Chinese or the Italians, our traditional defence partners.

Making things locally will help deploy them in numbers.

No one country has any issue with Bangladesh deploying 'defensive weapons'. When you get to offensive stuff that is where neighbors will start complaining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I saw it too. Unfortunately the source of the news is circumspect and has low credibility. We should not count chickens before they are hatched.
> 
> However in any case - it is a foregone conclusion that we will develop basic tactical ballistic defenses (under 200 km range) at some point. I would not be surprised if this was indeed the case. Even Myanmar has developed these weapons.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, developing the weapon itself is not 'rocket science', whether propellant choice (solid fuel), casing, launch platform or aerodynamic design. The tough part to design is the homing and guidance mechanism where accuracy will count. And there we can initially enlist help from the Chinese or the Italians, our traditional defence partners.
> 
> Making things locally will help deploy them in numbers.
> 
> No one country has any issue with Bangladesh deploying 'defensive weapons'. When you get to offensive stuff that is where neighbors will start complaining.


For Bangladesh the challenges are both, the rocket science aspect of it and the guidance system... not to mention... electronic countermeasures... metal fabrication, alloy mixing etc...

Defensive weapons have an offensive side to them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> For Bangladesh the challenges are both, the rocket science aspect of it and the guidance system... not to mention... electronic countermeasures... metal fabrication, alloy mixing etc...
> 
> Defensive weapons have an offensive side to them...



It is not as big a challenge as we make it out to be IMHO.

Countries like Iraq (before the war) and Thailand (more recently) have developed tactical SRBM's that in most cases did not exceed the UN mandated 150km range limit. The technical development level of these countries aren't overly sophisticated compared to ours. However they had unmitigated military and political will. They also lacked sycophants and ingrained embedded foreign 'dalals' like we currently have.

Iraq's example was the Al-Samoud (and solid fuel variant Ababil 100). Thailand's solid fuel tactical SRBM is known as simply DTI-1 and is launched from a launcher which is a variant of their larger unguided 300mm MLRS launcher they field. These are (other than larger diameter of ~500mm) similar to the A-100 fielded by Pakistan and Weishi variants from China with add'l guidance and dynamic thrust variance sophistication. Tactical SRBM's with conventional HE warheads are great in terms of area denial and simple defence 'bang-for-the-buck'. As long as you keep range under 150 KM you're doing great.

Last but not least - even Houthis in Yemen are using modified SA-2's (Qaher) against Saudi targets. No one is condoning terrorism or counter-terrorism here, all that is being said is that the technology is well-proven (and has been since the 70's). Fabricating these things is not overly difficult.

Here is the write-up for the Al-Samoud from Globalsecurity,

"*Al-Samud
*
Iraq worked on the two SRBM systems with ranges of less than 150 km authorized by the United Nations: the liquid-propellant Al-Samoud, and the solid-propellant Ababil-100. The Al-Samoud is essentially a scaled-down Scud, and the program allowed Baghdad to develop technological improvements that could be applied to a longer range missile program. According to the CIA, the Al-Samoud missile, as designed, was capable of exceeding the UN-permitted 150-km-range restriction with a potential operational range of about 180 kilometers.

The Al Samud I was designed to carry a unitary HE warhead, and Iraq apparently intended to develop a conventional submunition warhead for the missile. The Al Samud HE warhead is an extrapolation of the Scud warhead design and was later adopted for the Al Fat'h missile. Development of the warhead took about eight months and was completed in the summer of 1994. The Al Samud warhead components are listed in Table 2. The original Al Samud warhead has a 500-mm-base-diameter and is 2 meters long with a design payload mass of 300 kg. 

The fuze mechanism is similar to that of the Scud missile. The original warhead design contained one forward booster and two rear boosters at the base of the warhead, one of which serves to provide uniform detonation in the system, the other as an auto destruct mechanism in case the missile deviates from its predetermined trajectory. Because Iraq lacked confidence in the accuracy of the guidance and control system, the backup and emergency boosters were never incorporated, leaving a single forward booster. An impact crush switch is incorporated into the graphite nose of the warhead.

Iraq's desire to achieve 150-km range resulted in a quick modification to reduce the payload mass from 300 kg to 200-250 kg with 100-120 kg of HE, according to a senior missile official. Iraq reduced the warhead mass by relocating the base plate and bulkhead forward into the warhead body, which reduced the available HE volume. Warhead modifications continued into 2001. A flight test in late 2001 used better constructed cylindrical and conical parts of the warhead with a payload of 240 kg and achieved a range of 151 km.


*Al Samud Warhead Components*
Nose Tip: Graphite
Outer shell: 2-mm rolled steel
Insulation layer: 3-mm Asbestos
Inner Shell: 1-mm rolled steel
Fuze Impact or crush switch: housed in nose tip
Booster x 3 (The third booster acts as a safety mechanism, detonating if the missile deviates from its predetermined trajectory)
Filler 60% RDX, 30% TNT, 10% aluminum powder

After the Commission's monitoring system in the missile area became operational in August 1994, Iraq's non-proscribed activities in the missile area moved closer to a production phase. [S/1997/301] Iraq resumed its acquisition efforts in support of its missile facilities. Iraq placed a number of orders, both directly and indirectly (through middlemen and front companies), for the purchase of equipment, technologies, supplies and material for both missile- and non-missile-related activities at these facilities. Iraq explained that many of these efforts were in direct support of its Ababil-100 program for indigenous development and production of surface-to-surface missiles with ranges between 100 and 150 kilometers. [S/1995/864]

After August 1995 Iraq admitted that since the adoption of resolution 687 (1991), it had carried out an undeclared program to modify the Volga/SA-2 surface-to-air missile system to a surface-to-surface application with a range of over 100 kilometers. At the initiation of the monitoring system in 1993, the Commission decided that it would be sufficient to monitor, including with cameras, sites where main maintenance activities were carried out on Volga systems. As Iraq's undisclosed program comprised flight tests of this system, the Commission decided, in January 1996, to modify monitoring modalities to include tagging of all Volga missiles similar to other tagged missiles in Iraq. [S/1996/848]

Iraq had continued its development of the Al-Samoud missile system, which had a declared range of less than 150 kilometers. The term "al-Samoud" is not attested outside of UNSCOM and derivative documents. The phrase "Al-Sumood" may be translated as "steadfastness" or "endurance" -- conveying a sense of national endurance of suffering. The Sumood of the Palestinians gave way to the Intifada in 1987. Among the meanings understood from the root "samada" is the raising of ones head up proudly or in disdain. [The rather unlikely kindred homonym "Samood" occurs frequently in the Koran, also transliterated "Thamud", to refer to a tribe that rejected the teachings of the Prophet, with meanings that include The Mud, The Mire, The Bog etc...]

The issue of reuse by Iraq of Volga surface-to-air missile components in the development of the Al-Samoud missile remained unresolved.[S/1998/920] UNSCOM expressed serious concern over the use by Iraq of certain key components taken from the Volga surface-to-air missile system and modifying them for use in a short-range missile system. These modifications could, in turn, have enabled Iraq to modify the Volga missiles into a proscribed surface-to-surface mode. [S/1998/529] The covert G-l program, to convert surface-to-surface missiles to a proscribed surface-to-surface role, included secret flight tests and an undeclared facility to support this (1993-1994).[UNSCOM 03 June 98]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> It is not as big a challenge as we make it out to be IMHO.
> 
> Countries like Iraq (before the war) and Thailand (more recently) have developed tactical SRBM's that in most cases did not exceed the UN mandated 150km range limit. The technical development level of these countries aren't overly sophisticated compared to ours. However they had unmitigated military and political will. They also lacked sycophants and ingrained embedded foreign 'dalals' like we currently have.
> 
> Iraq's example was the Al-Samoud (and solid fuel variant Ababil 100). Thailand's solid fuel tactical SRBM is known as simply DTI-1 and is launched from a launcher which is a variant of their larger unguided 300mm MLRS launcher they field. These are (other than larger diameter of ~500mm) similar to the A-100 fielded by Pakistan and Weishi variants from China with add'l guidance and dynamic thrust variance sophistication. Tactical SRBM's with conventional HE warheads are great in terms of area denial and simple defence 'bang-for-the-buck'. As long as you keep range under 150 KM you're doing great.
> 
> Last but not least - even Houthis in Yemen are using modified SA-2's (Qaher) against Saudi targets. No one is condoning terrorism or counter-terrorism here, all that is being said is that the technology is well-proven (and has been since the 70's). Fabricating these things is not overly difficult.
> 
> Here is the write-up for the Al-Samoud from Globalsecurity,
> 
> "*Al-Samud
> *
> Iraq worked on the two SRBM systems with ranges of less than 150 km authorized by the United Nations: the liquid-propellant Al-Samoud, and the solid-propellant Ababil-100. The Al-Samoud is essentially a scaled-down Scud, and the program allowed Baghdad to develop technological improvements that could be applied to a longer range missile program. According to the CIA, the Al-Samoud missile, as designed, was capable of exceeding the UN-permitted 150-km-range restriction with a potential operational range of about 180 kilometers.
> 
> The Al Samud I was designed to carry a unitary HE warhead, and Iraq apparently intended to develop a conventional submunition warhead for the missile. The Al Samud HE warhead is an extrapolation of the Scud warhead design and was later adopted for the Al Fat'h missile. Development of the warhead took about eight months and was completed in the summer of 1994. The Al Samud warhead components are listed in Table 2. The original Al Samud warhead has a 500-mm-base-diameter and is 2 meters long with a design payload mass of 300 kg.
> 
> The fuze mechanism is similar to that of the Scud missile. The original warhead design contained one forward booster and two rear boosters at the base of the warhead, one of which serves to provide uniform detonation in the system, the other as an auto destruct mechanism in case the missile deviates from its predetermined trajectory. Because Iraq lacked confidence in the accuracy of the guidance and control system, the backup and emergency boosters were never incorporated, leaving a single forward booster. An impact crush switch is incorporated into the graphite nose of the warhead.
> 
> Iraq's desire to achieve 150-km range resulted in a quick modification to reduce the payload mass from 300 kg to 200-250 kg with 100-120 kg of HE, according to a senior missile official. Iraq reduced the warhead mass by relocating the base plate and bulkhead forward into the warhead body, which reduced the available HE volume. Warhead modifications continued into 2001. A flight test in late 2001 used better constructed cylindrical and conical parts of the warhead with a payload of 240 kg and achieved a range of 151 km.
> 
> 
> *Al Samud Warhead Components*
> Nose Tip: Graphite
> Outer shell: 2-mm rolled steel
> Insulation layer: 3-mm Asbestos
> Inner Shell: 1-mm rolled steel
> Fuze Impact or crush switch: housed in nose tip
> Booster x 3 (The third booster acts as a safety mechanism, detonating if the missile deviates from its predetermined trajectory)
> Filler 60% RDX, 30% TNT, 10% aluminum powder
> 
> After the Commission's monitoring system in the missile area became operational in August 1994, Iraq's non-proscribed activities in the missile area moved closer to a production phase. [S/1997/301] Iraq resumed its acquisition efforts in support of its missile facilities. Iraq placed a number of orders, both directly and indirectly (through middlemen and front companies), for the purchase of equipment, technologies, supplies and material for both missile- and non-missile-related activities at these facilities. Iraq explained that many of these efforts were in direct support of its Ababil-100 program for indigenous development and production of surface-to-surface missiles with ranges between 100 and 150 kilometers. [S/1995/864]
> 
> After August 1995 Iraq admitted that since the adoption of resolution 687 (1991), it had carried out an undeclared program to modify the Volga/SA-2 surface-to-air missile system to a surface-to-surface application with a range of over 100 kilometers. At the initiation of the monitoring system in 1993, the Commission decided that it would be sufficient to monitor, including with cameras, sites where main maintenance activities were carried out on Volga systems. As Iraq's undisclosed program comprised flight tests of this system, the Commission decided, in January 1996, to modify monitoring modalities to include tagging of all Volga missiles similar to other tagged missiles in Iraq. [S/1996/848]
> 
> Iraq had continued its development of the Al-Samoud missile system, which had a declared range of less than 150 kilometers. The term "al-Samoud" is not attested outside of UNSCOM and derivative documents. The phrase "Al-Sumood" may be translated as "steadfastness" or "endurance" -- conveying a sense of national endurance of suffering. The Sumood of the Palestinians gave way to the Intifada in 1987. Among the meanings understood from the root "samada" is the raising of ones head up proudly or in disdain. [The rather unlikely kindred homonym "Samood" occurs frequently in the Koran, also transliterated "Thamud", to refer to a tribe that rejected the teachings of the Prophet, with meanings that include The Mud, The Mire, The Bog etc...]
> 
> The issue of reuse by Iraq of Volga surface-to-air missile components in the development of the Al-Samoud missile remained unresolved.[S/1998/920] UNSCOM expressed serious concern over the use by Iraq of certain key components taken from the Volga surface-to-air missile system and modifying them for use in a short-range missile system. These modifications could, in turn, have enabled Iraq to modify the Volga missiles into a proscribed surface-to-surface mode. [S/1998/529] The covert G-l program, to convert surface-to-surface missiles to a proscribed surface-to-surface role, included secret flight tests and an undeclared facility to support this (1993-1994).[UNSCOM 03 June 98]


I was going to say it’s a scaled down scud xD
Anyways tactical ballistic missile is being developed and this ain’t no shit news... Chinese rocket engineers have also come to Bangladesh and are working with the Bangladeshi engineers. In all we might officially hear about it from 2025 or 2030 onwards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

Michael Corleone said:


> I was going to say it’s a scaled down scud xD
> Anyways tactical ballistic missile is being developed and this ain’t no shit news... Chinese rocket engineers have also come to Bangladesh and are working with the Bangladeshi engineers. In all we might officially hear about it from 2025 or 2030 onwards



That's veeryy late!


----------



## The Ronin

Homo Sapiens said:


> I have found this video posted on Youtube today. Don't know how much truth in it. Bangladesh is building short range ballistic missile named 'Bojro' and will be ready after 2020. Is it true?



That was an old post published in BD Military first. You,Me,
Homosapians or somebody else shared it here too. Lets not talk about this further as it may start another argument here and some trolls will find it amusing. 




BDforever said:


> I am not allowed to talk about it



"কিছু বললে চাকরি থাকবে না!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর "৪৩ SHORAD মিসাইল রেজিমেন্ট" এর insignia















সেনাবাহিনী চীন থেকে আমদানি করা FM-90C SHORAD মিসাইল দিয়ে এই নতুন এয়ারডিফেন্স রেজিমেন্ট গঠন করা হয়েছে।

PC-DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Now for something fun, an ultralight, air transportable, ultra maneuverable armored platform.
*Yagu – An Ultralight Special Ops Armored Vehicle*
By
Tamir Eshel

Apr 24, 2018







The air-transportable Yagu is positioned to meet the needs of special operations, border patrols, urban warfare as well as special missions in crime-fighting, where light and agile platforms are required. According to Plasan, Yagu provides such high protection level at an exceptionally low weight. As its outdoors sibbling, Yagu can move on rocky and muddy terrain, on sand dunes and in forest environments, climbing extreme sloping roads. In urban scenes Yagu’s compact size comes handy, as it is able to move through narrow passages (its width is merely 162 cm), crossing jammed or blocked roads on sidewalks and stairss.





One of the Yagu advantages is the use General Robotics Pitbull – an ultralight remotely operated weapon station,integrating hostile fire and anti-drone, ‘point and shoot’, and remote control functions. Photo: Plasan




Plasan’s new Yagu ultralight Armored Vehicle has all around protection, including belly and roof protection, providing effective protection in an urban environment and counter IED. The wheels use larger tires, compared to the light civilian version of the Wildcat. Approach and departure angles are exceptionally high, enabling the driver to negotiate steep obstacles. The belly is extremely low, adding to the vehicle’s road stability but with adverse off-road and blast countering effects. Given Plasan’s excellent knowhow in this field, Yagu is likely to have other blast protection measures to protect the crew. Photo: Plasan
Even with full armor, three fully equipped troops and 350 kg payload (a gross vehicle weight of more than five tons!), Yagu maintains a power/weight ratio in excess of 53 HP/Ton, thus maintaining much of the agility and mobility of the Wildcat. The platform retains the original 1000 H2 V- Twin, S0HC 4 – stroke, 4 – valve w/EFI 951cc engine with electronic fuel injection, coupled to an automatic transmission with HI/LO gear, 2 or 4 wheel drive and the long-travel front and rear suspension used in the original Wildcat. To support the added weight and improve mobility, Yagu uses bigger tires (28 X 10r14 instead of the civilian version’s 26x9R14 and 26x11R14).





In addition to the powerful 95HP engine Yagu also has an independent power generator and integral air condition systems, maintaining continuous electrical power for the mission systems and comfortable climate inside the protected crew capsule. Photo: Plasan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asgur

The Ronin said:


>


Batmobile. 
ps: not a big fan of special effects. war is too raw to look like hollywood movies


----------



## Bilal9

This was developed in Israel probably to counter Hamas unorganized terrorist elements. Every country has a need for this type of recon/light armored vehicle since all countries have belligerent rogue elements, no matter which side of the political spectrum you support.

How else would you provide the advanced performance needed for Special Reconnaissance, Counterinsurgency Operations, Long Range Surveillance, Site Seizure and Direct Combat? The platform in the case above was made for insertion and is air transportable and super maneuverable.

Started with the Renault Light recon tankette back in WWI, Renault FT-17,









And has evolved to wheeled Infantry Mobility Vehicles nowadays, such as the OshKosh M-ATV. We can easily modify existing commercial SUV's - strip them, add armor and modify with extremely pliable all terrain suspension. Voila, Otokar Cobra!

I don't know why we have to go overseas and fork over precious dollars to buy these things. Can be our first armor project and talent/expertise exists locally to make them.

Here is the M-ATV, which I understand is based on a heavily modified small Chevy SUV.







The suspension system has been heavily modified (you can buy this suspension system off the shelf from auto parts dealers locally here, a vehicle called a sand-rail uses these) which is proven to maximize mobility over rugged off-road terrain. The lightweight configuration was specifically designed to allow both external and internal helicopter transportability, meaning force insertion into rugged territory (think Chittagong Hill tracts).

The S-ATV features plug and play C4I capacity, integrated ready mounts for a multitude of armaments and ballistic and blast protection upgrades – which is modular, rapidly reconfigurable and extremely capable platform.

These are hallmarks of a smaller MRAP compliant mobility vehicle. You can't take cargo truck based MRAP platforms everywhere. The majority of terrain in our country does not resemble that of Afghanistan. too much water to operate 15 ton vehicles.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> This was developed in Israel probably to counter Hamas unorganized terrorist elements. Every country has a need for this type of recon/light armored vehicle since all countries have belligerent rogue elements, no matter which side of the political spectrum you support.
> 
> How else would you provide the advanced performance needed for Special Reconnaissance, Counterinsurgency Operations, Long Range Surveillance, Site Seizure and Direct Combat? The platform in the case above was made for insertion and is air transportable and super maneuverable.
> 
> Started with the Renault Light recon tankette back in WWI, Renault FT-17,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And has evolved to wheeled Infantry Mobility Vehicles nowadays, such as the OshKosh M-ATV. We can easily modify existing commercial SUV's - strip them, add armor and modify with extremely pliable all terrain suspension. Voila, Otokar Cobra!
> 
> I don't know why we have to go overseas and fork over precious dollars to buy these things. Can be our first armor project and talent/expertise exists locally to make them.
> 
> Here is the M-ATV, which I understand is based on a heavily modified small Chevy SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suspension system has been heavily modified (you can buy this suspension system off the shelf from auto parts dealers locally here, a vehicle called a sand-rail uses these) which is proven to maximize mobility over rugged off-road terrain. The lightweight configuration was specifically designed to allow both external and internal helicopter transportability, meaning force insertion into rugged territory (think Chittagong Hill tracts).
> 
> The S-ATV features plug and play C4I capacity, integrated ready mounts for a multitude of armaments and ballistic and blast protection upgrades – which is modular, rapidly reconfigurable and extremely capable platform.
> 
> These are hallmarks of a smaller MRAP compliant mobility vehicle. You can't take cargo truck based MRAP platforms everywhere. The majority of terrain in our country does not resemble that of Afghanistan. too much water to operate 15 ton vehicles.


Heavy MRAPs actually failed in Afghanistan and in FATA,Pakistan...

They get stuck off-road and have to be pulled out by recovery vehicles.. atleast according to Pak Army’s experience.


That’s why you keep seeing light armoured vehicles popping up for NATO & PA..



Bilal9 said:


> You'd need specialized grades of steel for defense usage, especially tanks and howitzer gun barrels. Usually countries like us starting out can use heavy bore preform steel tubes, which can be rotary forged (then machined to spec) as shown in the second Watervliet video above. This reduces vertical integration somewhat, but saves processing time. For making say 500 or so tanks (i.e. barrels for them), you don't need to go all the way back to blast-furnace-level of integration. Sourcing quality ready-made preform steel tubes from a company like Aubert & Duval (UK) is fine. You can see below in the following brochure and video on what is needed.
> 
> https://www.aubertduval.com/wp-media/uploads/2017/05/Defense_Brochure_Aubert_Duval_GB.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Indians are doing for their AEQUS facility at Belgavi in Karnataka which does forging and machining work in steel, aluminium and alloys for defense and aerospace applications.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x3bc09998898cb31f:0xc189b2c710c82266!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1e6!3m1!7e115!4shttps://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipM0t6e8-tx1YwMCBZCB1XKdAimFiteNOvEukNIF=w213-h160-k-no!5saequs+-+Google+Search&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipM0t6e8-tx1YwMCBZCB1XKdAimFiteNOvEukNIF&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiPxajk6uzaAhUJ_IMKHd5yDZUQoioIkQEwCg
> 
> Some videos  from AEQUS in India (steel-forging facility like this can be quite easily duplicated in Bangladesh given there is demand for the output of the facility from defense). Maybe a Pakistan Army expert (@waz ?) can kindly confirm if HIT does similar gun barrel forgings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEQUS also has a joint venture with Aubert & Duval called SQUAD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10,000 ton hot-forging closed-die presses like above can be sourced from China (Tianduan Corp.) or better, from Italy (Hydromec). Here's a video on how they build these spectacular things and how forged gun tubes are produced.


Till mid late 2000s ... Pak used to import blank guns from France for AK & AZ... which were costly.

Than they started making their own... the 125mms on AK & AZ today are Pakistani made:


https://www.dawn.com/news/621771

From the NewspaperApril 17, 2011
Facebook Count0
Twitter Share
0


ISLAMABAD, April 17: The first locally-produced tank gun is ready for delivery to the Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) for Al-Khalid and Al-Zarar tanks.

So far the HIT used to get 125 millimetre 'blanks' from France for the two main battle tanks (MBTs) of the Pakistan Army. Blanks are the final shape of the gun barrel prior to its finishing and its fitting into the tank is done at the HIT.


*The first blank has been jointlyi produced at the Heavy Mechanical Complex (HMC) in Taxila by experts of the HIT, the Peoples Steel Mills Limited (PSML) of Karachi and other defence-related organisations, in coordination with the army -- the end-user.*


An HIT official told Dawn that the army had given a go-ahead for the production of 50 125mm barrels for the two MBTs at the HMC after a joint team assured it of meeting strict standards.

According to sources, the army and the HIT wanted the barrels to fire at least eight rounds a minute, and for the automatic ammunition handling system, with 24-round ready-to-fire magazine of Al-Khalid tank.

The official said that the manufacturing of the first 125mm tank gun was an achievement of the Strategic Plans Division (SPD) set up in 2000 to improve the control of nuclear operations and monitor and develop coordination among various defence production and research organisations in the country.

*The specialised weapons grade steel was manufactured at the PSML and the block of metal was retreated at the HMC which has such facilities under the heavy forge and foundry section*. The block of specialised metal is pressed to become a five-metre-long square bar that is forged into a smooth bore 125mm barrel.

*The HMC also has specialised facilities of large vertical furnace where the blanks are given heat treatments several times. Since it was the first job for the HMC, experts from other defence organisations monitored the process which took almost two to three months to complete.*

The HIT has finalised a deal Rs200 million for 50 barrels which is slightly less than the cost of each barrel procured from France.

The official said that after the completion of 50 tank barrels, the HMC would consider producing artillery guns for the Pakistan Army.

Al-Khalid is a product of a joint venture between Pakistan and China. It has been in use of the army since 2001. Al-Zarar is an upgradation of T-59 tanks. The new barrels are likely to be part of the project for upgraded variants of Al-Khalid II and III now under way at the HIT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Heavy MRAPs actually failed in Afghanistan and in FATA,Pakistan...



True. You can get a lot more bang for the buck from light and medium sized MRAPs. They don't however hold up well against heavier weapons like RPGs.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The official said that the manufacturing of the first 125mm tank gun was an achievement of the Strategic Plans Division (SPD) set up in 2000 to improve the control of nuclear operations and monitor and develop coordination among various defence production and research organisations in the country.





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *The specialised weapons grade steel was manufactured at the PSML and the block of metal was retreated at the HMC which has such facilities under the heavy forge and foundry section*. The block of specialised metal is pressed to become a five-metre-long square bar that is forged into a smooth bore 125mm barrel.



Thanks for the tipoff. Great achievement by the way!

The French are obviously in this to milk it to all it's worth and it is good to become self-sufficient, even if the cost was going to be a tad higher.

Gun barrels for tanks and howitzers up to at least 125mm bore should be in the industrial capability list of almost every country the size of Bangladesh (and up). I doubt Bangladesh has this capability yet, but it has plans I'm sure and can make do with Pakistani and Chinese barrels in the interim if available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Soldiers of Bangladesh army and Azerbaijan Army during EFES-2018 Military Exercise in Turkey soldiers with tiger like camouflage in their uniform is from Bangladesh Army in this picture

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12

The Ronin said:


> Looks like we are really buying these, look at the map.


İf we go by the map, then it's wrong as Pakistan doesn't operate any CG.


----------



## Bilal9

Interesting video on how they rebuild M1 Abrams tanks from scrap parts at the Aniston, AL plant. The US Army has not bought a new M1 Abrams since 1983.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nahid

We both left home at 18,
You cleared university admission,
I cleared ISSB.
You got BUET,
I got BMA.
You persuaded your degree,
I had the toughest training.
Your day started at 7 and ended at 5,
Mine started at 4 till 9 and
Some nights also included.
You had your convocation ceremony,
I had my Passing Out Parade.
Best company took you and
Best package was awarded,
I was ordered to join my unit
With stars piped on my shoulders.
You got a job,
I got a way of life.
Every eve you got to see your family,
I just wished i got to see my parents soon.
You celebrated festivals with lights and music,
I celebrated with my comrade in bunkers.
We both married,
Your mom got to see you everyday,
My mom just wished i was Alive.
You were sent to business trips,
I was sent Front line.
We both returned,
Both mom and wife couldn't control their tears,
You wiped their tears, but..
I couldn't...
You hugged them, but..
I couldn't...
Because I was lying in the coffin,
With medals on my chest and,
Coffin wrapped with green and red flag
My way of life ended.
Your continued....

Remember, We both left home at 18

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Nahid said:


> We both left home at 18,
> You cleared university admission,
> I cleared ISSB.
> You got BUET,
> I got BMA.
> You persuaded your degree,
> I had the toughest training.
> Your day started at 7 and ended at 5,
> Mine started at 4 till 9 and
> Some nights also included.
> You had your convocation ceremony,
> I had my Passing Out Parade.
> Best company took you and
> Best package was awarded,
> I was ordered to join my unit
> With stars piped on my shoulders.
> You got a job,
> I got a way of life.
> Every eve you got to see your family,
> I just wished i got to see my parents soon.
> You celebrated festivals with lights and music,
> I celebrated with my comrade in bunkers.
> We both married,
> Your mom got to see you everyday,
> My mom just wished i was Alive.
> You were sent to business trips,
> I was sent Front line.
> We both returned,
> Both mom and wife couldn't control their tears,
> You wiped their tears, but..
> I couldn't...
> You hugged them, but..
> I couldn't...
> Because I was lying in the coffin,
> With medals on my chest and,
> Coffin wrapped with green and red flag
> My way of life ended.
> Your continued....
> 
> Remember, We both left home at 18
> View attachment 476461


Thanks to the brave sons of our Motherland...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

A member of the Bangladesh Army delegation stands in front of the Type A GMLRS. I will leave it up to members to decode the model of this GMLRS. Clue - it has a range of 280 km.





BDMILITARY.COM EXCLUSIVE PHOTO.

**Tender for long range GMLRS is already afloat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> A member of the Bangladesh Army delegation stands in front of the Type A GMLRS. I will leave it up to members to decode the model of this GMLRS. Clue - it has a range of 280 km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDMILITARY.COM EXCLUSIVE PHOTO.
> 
> **Tender for long range GMLRS is already afloat.


Why take a photo only to censor your face... 

Anyways are you aware of what’s going with single engine fighter program?


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Is that a joke??!! Mr. Moderator is asking me about single engine fighter program!!  I am Jon Snow, how am i supposed to know??!! I had enough fight with trolls here. Don't wanna start that again. I will try to wait and see what happens to all these procurement after election and within 2030. If you really want to pretend like you don't know anything then i can say that there's will be a tender soon.
> 
> View attachment 478334


I’m no longer a mod... apparently I did something to be removed from that position. Funny because I never leaked any info and can’t think of any recent activities because I’ve been busy with studies. Anyways my life doesn’t depend on it... so whatever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Michael Corleone said:


> I’m no longer a mod... apparently I did something to be removed from that position. Funny because I never leaked any info and can’t think of any recent activities because I’ve been busy with studies. Anyways my life doesn’t depend on it... so whatever


ahem


----------



## Michael Corleone

BDforever said:


> ahem


----------



## The Ronin

Shooting training with SSF and PGR under the supervision of dr. BRYL - ESA founder
DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> I’m no longer a mod... apparently I did something to be removed from that position. Funny because I never leaked any info and can’t think of any recent activities because I’ve been busy with studies. Anyways my life doesn’t depend on it... so whatever



Well you are a free thinker and dont hold back on calling a spade a spade lol. Probably rubs against the groupthink lot the wrong way a whole bunch (if you look at what their opinion on @bluesky is simply for leaving and getting frustrated with the BD STRONK plantation).

Just grab a T-shirt or teddy bear that says "ex-mod and im still alive" and it will help the recovery and rehab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Nilgiri said:


> Well you are a free thinker and dont hold back on calling a spade a spade lol. Probably rubs against the groupthink lot the wrong way a whole bunch (if you look at what *their opinion on @bluesky is simply for leaving and getting frustrated *with the BD STRONK plantation).
> 
> Just grab a T-shirt or teddy bear that says "ex-mod and im still alive" and it will help the recovery and rehab


Do not worry about me whatever negative and insulting those AL cronies and brats talk about me. I am a hard nut to crack. I will keep on speaking my mind and whatever is my thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> Well you are a free thinker and dont hold back on calling a spade a spade lol. Probably rubs against the groupthink lot the wrong way a whole bunch (if you look at what their opinion on @bluesky is simply for leaving and getting frustrated with the BD STRONK plantation).
> 
> Just grab a T-shirt or teddy bear that says "ex-mod and im still alive" and it will help the recovery and rehab


Frankly I’m the dr. They’re the ones who need to visit me for therapy xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> Do not worry about me whatever negative and insulting those AL cronies and brats talk about me. I am a hard nut to crack. I will keep on speaking my mind and whatever is my thinking.



Oh I am not worried about you, one of few to fight me well here...I am more concerned about them lol.


----------



## polanski

Please can someone elaborate what is this? I am horrified by the English language skills of these guys. Are they salaried to be in this position? Foreign nationals who visit the tender website and submit tender, they must laugh a lot looking at this language. Ref DGDP tender website.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

polanski said:


> Please can someone elaborate what is this? I am horrified by the English language skills of these guys. Are they salaried to be in this position? Foreign nationals who visit the tender website and submit tender, they must laugh a lot looking at this language. Ref DGDP tender website.
> 
> View attachment 478790



Well English isn't their first language although most commissioned officers are pretty fluent in it. The average new Jarhead hack in the army isn't supposed to be overly bright or fluent in English. I bet one of them wrote that brilliant piece. Shameful.

That said - if one of the US Army recruits wrote something in Bengali sometime I'd like to see how right that turns out. I know - English is the Lingua Franca of the world etcetera...Bengali is not...but Bangladeshi kids in first grade are SUPPOSED to learn their English alphabets as well as Bengali ones. Same with grammar a couple of years later. I'd like to see how that works out in a US Elementary classroom.

Yup the average standard of English in Bangladesh is pretty bad - but things are slowly improving.

The Army neither attracts the top talent in Bangladesh nor the brightest from the best bred families. The kids from the latter upper middle-class group will go to expensive US accredited private universities in Bangladesh and will basically receive a US standard education based on US curricula and textbooks. Huge yawning gap between classes of people and the quality of education they receive (which is connected to fluency in English). The days when the army used to attract kids from upper class families is gone.

Sorry for the OT rant. Off the soapbox now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

polanski said:


> Please can someone elaborate what is this? I am horrified by the English language skills of these guys. Are they salaried to be in this position? Foreign nationals who visit the tender website and submit tender, they must laugh a lot looking at this language. Ref DGDP tender website.
> 
> View attachment 478790


----------



## Areesh

polanski said:


> Please can someone elaborate what is this? I am horrified by the English language skills of these guys. Are they salaried to be in this position? Foreign nationals who visit the tender website and submit tender, they must laugh a lot looking at this language. Ref DGDP tender website.
> 
> View attachment 478790


----------



## KapitaanAli

BD tender website is full of stuff like "sruveillance", "helicoptar", "metting", "avaluation", "siiper rifle", "helocopter" and so on.

Such typos are common in all our tenders, although BD takes it to an extraordinary level with the frequency.

But "asshyalt masain gun" will forever be the crown jewel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

KapitaanAli said:


> BD tender website is full of stuff like "sruveillance", "helicoptar", "metting", "avaluation", "siiper rifle", "helocopter" and so on.
> 
> Such typos are common in all our tenders, although BD takes it to an extraordinary level with the frequency.
> 
> But "asshyalt masain gun" will forever be the crown jewel.



I saw "asshyalt" and for a minute I thought what!!? "Asshat"?


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> I saw "asshyalt" and for a minute I thought what!!? "Asshat"?


I think, it is "Assault" Rifles. Now a days people in BD are encouraged to forget English. But, @Bilal9, how are you today?


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army inducts new SHORADS and GMLRS. Full video of the ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

Nice! But, are these latest update? I mean, wasnt the GMLRS tender out only few months ago?


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army inducts new SHORADS and GMLRS. Full video of the ceremony.


Seriously hate those BTV faggots who start reciting poems military ceremony, what are they even thinking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

The Ronin said:


> That was long range!!! Few days ago people talked about a large shipment coming from China. This is it maybe.



I see. So there was no tender for this procurement? or may be G2G?


----------



## bdslph

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army inducts new SHORADS and GMLRS. Full video of the ceremony.




we are not living in 50 60 s any more hahhahaha laugh hard how the video was represented


----------



## Bilal9

I was surprised to learn that the Americans had tried to modify the Type 59 powered by Detroit Diesel 8V-92TA V8, generating 750 hp, resulting in a light tank, which was called the Jaguar, in 1998. Result was not dissimilar to Durjoy (or Al Zarrar for that matter) sans ERA and Cage armor. The commercial product did not go into production.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Jaguar*
*Prototype main battle tank*





The Jaguar main battle tank was jointly developed by China and US



Entered service -
Crew 4 men
*Dimensions and weight*
Weight 41.7 t
Length (gun forward) 9.6 m
Hull length ~ 6 m
Width 3.13 m
Height 2.62 m
*Armament*
Main gun 105-mm rifled
Machine guns 1 x 12.7-mm, 1 x 7.62-mm
Elevation range - 4 to + 17 degrees
Traverse range 360 degrees
*Ammunition load*
Main gun 34 rounds
Machine guns 600 x 12.7; 3 500 x 7.62
*Mobility*
Engine Detroit Diesel 8V-92TA diesel
Engine power 750 hp
Maximum road speed 55 km/h
Range 540 km
*Maneuverability*
Gradient 60%
Side slope 30%
Vertical step 0.8 m
Trench 2.7 m
Fording 1.4 m
Fording (with preparation) up to 4.5 m


The Jaguar was a joint Chinese-US main battle tank project carried-out in the 1980s, with the intent of modernizing the Type 59 tank and its variants. From a political standpoint, such an undertaking would have been virtually unimaginable, if not for the Chinese-US "Detente" policy established in the 1970s. The objective of this policy was to better-stabilize the global balance of power, by enhancing China's status into a sort of a "buffer state" between the US and the USSR. Among other things, this involved the transfer of US military technology to China; the Jaguar was part of this legacy.

Development of the Jaguar began at some time in the mid-1980s, and was formally announced in late 1988. The two main contributors were Cadillac Gage in USA, and the China National Machinery & Equipment Import & Export Corporation in China. Though the Jaguar was already fully planned-out by mid-1989, the political fallout of the Tiananmen Square Massacre forced the US and Chinese teams to part company, and China apparently lost interest in the project. Undaunted, Cadillac Gage continued development of the Jaguar alone, finally combining the hull and turret in October 1989.

Though its development had been a complete success (despite the political turmoil that rocked it) no orders for Jaguars were ever placed. The glutted market of used tanks after the Cold War, frequently seeing fully-operational tanks sold at scrap value, effectively doomed the project.

In its assembly, the Jaguar was every bit as perplexing as the project that spawned it, being a Chinese tank upgraded with US technology, based on a tank designed in the Soviet Union (the T-55, which the Type 59 was a licensed copy of), and armed with a main gun originally developed in Britain.

The V12 diesel engine normally associated with T-55 variants was replaced with a Detroit Diesel 8V-92TA V8, generating 750 hp (which is the same engine used in Cadillac Gage's Stingray light tank, but with a new hydraulic cooling system). The powerpack is coupled to an Allison XTG-411 automatic transmission, with 4 forward and 2 reverse speeds. The suspension of the Jaguar is the same torsion bar system from the T-55/Type 59, though Cadillac Gage also offered a hydropneumatic torsion bar suspension upgrade. Its steel tracks are also the standard for Type 59s, but the running gear has several different components, notably drum-style rubber-padded roadwheels.

Armament consists of an M68 rifled 105mm gun, with a 7.62-mm coaxial machine gun, and a 12.7-mm M2HB machine gun on the roof. The main gun and coaxial gun are fully-stabilized, and as with most T-55 variants, 34 rounds are carried.

The exact qualities of the Jaguar's armor are classified, though it is easily much better-protected than most T-55 variants. Other noteworthy protection features include an automatic carbon dioxide fire suppression system, spall liners, an armored ammunition compartment, provisions for ERA, and several optional NBC systems (including overpressure systems).

The optics and electronics on the Jaguar were all substantial improvements over the Type 59 as well, with passive thermal sights, a digital fire control computer, The Jaguar's fire control system is the same model used on the Cadillac Gage Stingray.

* The offered price for a Jaguar was $2.4 Million.*

There were two distinct prototype models of the Jaguar, but no other variants are known.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Ex-BGB Director General Aziz Ahmed named new army chief*
Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2018-06-18 14:40:17.0 BdST Updated: 2018-06-18 21:18:40.0 BdST










*The Defence Ministry has named Lieutenant General Aziz Ahmed as the next chief of Bangladesh Army. *



*RELATED FILES*

A defence ministry notice has named Aziz Ahmed the next chief of army staff


Ahmed, a former director general of Border Guard Bangladesh, will take up the post on Jun 25 and serve for three years, according to a notice issued by the ministry on Monday.

This means he will be the head of the army during the upcoming parliamentary election.

Ahmed will replace current army chief General Abu Belal Mohammad Shafiul Huq.

Ahmed will also be promoted to the rank of general before taking up the position of army chief.

Ahmed is currently serving as the army’s quartermaster general. He has also served as the GOC of the Army Training and Doctrinal Command.

Between 2014 and 2016 he was the director general of the BGB.

Over the course of his career, he has served as Chittagong Hill Tracts GSO-3 (Operations), brigade major for the infantry brigade, a Grade-2 official of the Army Training Directorate and a Grade-1 staff officer of the Army Directorate of Pay and Allowance.

Ahmed was born in 1961. His father Wadud Ahmed hailed from Chandpur and is a former Air Force official. He passed his SSC exams from Mohammadpur Government High School and his HSC exams from Notre Dame College.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

very bad choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Bilal9 said:


> Ahmed was born in 1961. His father Wadud Ahmed hailed from Chandpur and is a former Air Force official.


Indirectly Noakhilla...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Cycle Macson said:


> Indirectly Noakhilla...



Ha ha ha 

Chandpur, Laksham, Noakhali (NewCally), same thing almost....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Bilal9 said:


> Ha ha ha
> 
> Chandpur, Laksham, Noakhali, same thing almost....


In Sylhet, if you are not a Sylheti you are a Noakhilla...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Really terrible choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Maybe he’s going to perform pest control duty during the elections. 
Terrible choice tbh


----------



## Tanveer666

Apparently his brother is a notorious criminal who just so happened to get a presidential pardon a week ago. Coincidence?


----------



## mb444

Terrible choice.... much better officers passed over for this fat f**k.

BAL wants puppets and have put one in place.


----------



## Bilal9

T-90 MS TAGIL. I don't know if this has any chance of being a candidate for our MBT requirement. This is lighter than the T-14 Armata and is ready now. The Armata is not.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> T-90 MS TAGIL. I don't know if this has any chance of being a candidate for our MBT requirement. This is lighter than the T-14 Armata and is ready now. The Armata is not.


Once armata gets the matured engine and the upgrades gun... this automatically becomes obsolete, in tank terms atleast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Army parade in Sylhet cantonment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Since most tanks will have APS, hitting them with Kornet ATGM is pointless. Expensive too. In my opinion, we should start producing cheaper RPG32 like Jordan did.

*RPG-32 (Nash-Shab) Anti-Tank Weapon System*
armoured tanks, light armoured vehicles, bunkers, fortifications, buildings, equipment and military forces in open and closed areas.

*RPG-32 anti-armour weapon development*
The RPG-32 Hashim was designed and developed by Bazalt for the Jordanian Armed Forces in 2005. A mock-up was demonstrated during the Special Forces Operations Exhibition (SOFEX) held in Amman, Jordan, in 2006.

Licensed production of the RPG-32 rocket launchers using Russian technology began at JADARA manufacturing facility near Amman in the middle of 2013. The weapons are now in service with the Royal Jordanian Army and have also been ordered by the United Arab Emirates.

JADARA unveiled a pedestal-mounted Nash-Shab Quad remotely operated weapon station for launching RPG-32 weapons in February 2015.

Two new versions of the Nash-Shab quadruple launchers, named Quad-1 and Quad-2, were introduced during the SOFEX 2016 exhibition.

*RPG-32 anti-tank weapon design and features*
The RPG-32 multi-purpose, rocket-propelled weapon system has modular design, featuring one reusable firing / sighting unit to store weapon and one disposable container to carry warhead.

It is equipped with ammunition of 72.5mm or 105mm calibre and electro-optical sighting systems. It can be launched and operated from semi-closed firing points or restricted areas.

The weapon is man-portable and is fired by one soldier in standing, kneeling and lying in the prone positions. The man-portable variant is launched using a 6G40 hand-held launching device that is 375mm-long and weighs 3kg. With a rate of fire of 3 revolutions per minute, the launcher unit can fire a maximum of 200 rounds.

The RPG-32 is also suitable for launch by a remotely operated launcher. Additionally, the weapon is provided with IRG-32V sub-calibre training rounds and a training simulator.

*Warhead*
The RPG-32 smooth bore recoilless weapon can be provided with two types of warheads, the TBG-32 multi-purpose thermobaric and ATG-32 anti-tank, high-explosive tandem-shaped charge. Each rocket is 1m-long and weighs 7.5kg.

The 105mm calibre tandem HEAT warhead has the ability to penetrate through 650mm of steel armour behind reactive protection, while the 72.5mm thermobaric warhead offers high lethality against light armoured targets, military fortifications and buildings.

*RPG-32 weapon sights*
The RPG-32 anti-tank weapon system can be equipped with different optical devices such as GS-1DN (1P81) standard optical sight with NV/A-2 night vision unit. With an angular field of view of 12°, the GS-1DN sight has an aiming distance ranging from 50m to 700m during the day and 50m to 350m at night.

The weapon can be optionally equipped with new GS-2R day and night sight with a laser range finder and a NV/A-1 night vision sight.

The GS-2R sight has an angular field of view of 16.5° and can operate in temperatures ranging between -40°C and 50°C.

*Nash-Shab Quad launcher details*
The Nash-Shab Quad ground-based launcher can carry up to four RPG-32 anti-armour weapons in 2×2 configuration. It is fitted with side-mounted sensor package including a television camera and a thermal imager, which are used for detecting and tracking objects with infrared radiation.

"The anti-armour weapon system is intended to defeat a variety of targets in the battlefield such as heavily armoured tanks, light armoured vehicles, bunkers, fortifications, buildings, equipment and military forces in open and closed areas."
Sensor package for the new Quad-1 launcher version is placed in the centre, allowing better target detection and tracking.

The Nash-Shab Quad-2 launcher is also equipped with four RPG-32 weapons in 4×1 configuration. It can be mounted on armoured fighting vehicles too.

*Operation and control*
The Nash-Shab RPG-32 weapons, mounted on the Quad and Quad-1 launchers, are operated from a control station at a safe distance of 300m, using a wire. The vehicle-mounted Quad-2 launcher is operated using a control unit located inside the vehicle.

*RPG-32 weapon system performance*
The RPG-32 weapon offers effective firing range between 200m and 700m and is immune to electronic countermeasures and can self-destruct against the target.


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> Since most tanks will have APS, hitting them with Kornet ATGM is pointless. Expensive too. In my opinion, we should start producing cheaper RPG32 like Jordan did.
> 
> *RPG-32 (Nash-Shab) Anti-Tank Weapon System*
> armoured tanks, light armoured vehicles, bunkers, fortifications, buildings, equipment and military forces in open and closed areas.
> 
> *RPG-32 anti-armour weapon development*
> The RPG-32 Hashim was designed and developed by Bazalt for the Jordanian Armed Forces in 2005. A mock-up was demonstrated during the Special Forces Operations Exhibition (SOFEX) held in Amman, Jordan, in 2006.
> 
> Licensed production of the RPG-32 rocket launchers using Russian technology began at JADARA manufacturing facility near Amman in the middle of 2013. The weapons are now in service with the Royal Jordanian Army and have also been ordered by the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> JADARA unveiled a pedestal-mounted Nash-Shab Quad remotely operated weapon station for launching RPG-32 weapons in February 2015.
> 
> Two new versions of the Nash-Shab quadruple launchers, named Quad-1 and Quad-2, were introduced during the SOFEX 2016 exhibition.
> 
> *RPG-32 anti-tank weapon design and features*
> The RPG-32 multi-purpose, rocket-propelled weapon system has modular design, featuring one reusable firing / sighting unit to store weapon and one disposable container to carry warhead.
> 
> It is equipped with ammunition of 72.5mm or 105mm calibre and electro-optical sighting systems. It can be launched and operated from semi-closed firing points or restricted areas.
> 
> The weapon is man-portable and is fired by one soldier in standing, kneeling and lying in the prone positions. The man-portable variant is launched using a 6G40 hand-held launching device that is 375mm-long and weighs 3kg. With a rate of fire of 3 revolutions per minute, the launcher unit can fire a maximum of 200 rounds.
> 
> The RPG-32 is also suitable for launch by a remotely operated launcher. Additionally, the weapon is provided with IRG-32V sub-calibre training rounds and a training simulator.
> 
> *Warhead*
> The RPG-32 smooth bore recoilless weapon can be provided with two types of warheads, the TBG-32 multi-purpose thermobaric and ATG-32 anti-tank, high-explosive tandem-shaped charge. Each rocket is 1m-long and weighs 7.5kg.
> 
> The 105mm calibre tandem HEAT warhead has the ability to penetrate through 650mm of steel armour behind reactive protection, while the 72.5mm thermobaric warhead offers high lethality against light armoured targets, military fortifications and buildings.
> 
> *RPG-32 weapon sights*
> The RPG-32 anti-tank weapon system can be equipped with different optical devices such as GS-1DN (1P81) standard optical sight with NV/A-2 night vision unit. With an angular field of view of 12°, the GS-1DN sight has an aiming distance ranging from 50m to 700m during the day and 50m to 350m at night.
> 
> The weapon can be optionally equipped with new GS-2R day and night sight with a laser range finder and a NV/A-1 night vision sight.
> 
> The GS-2R sight has an angular field of view of 16.5° and can operate in temperatures ranging between -40°C and 50°C.
> 
> *Nash-Shab Quad launcher details*
> The Nash-Shab Quad ground-based launcher can carry up to four RPG-32 anti-armour weapons in 2×2 configuration. It is fitted with side-mounted sensor package including a television camera and a thermal imager, which are used for detecting and tracking objects with infrared radiation.
> 
> "The anti-armour weapon system is intended to defeat a variety of targets in the battlefield such as heavily armoured tanks, light armoured vehicles, bunkers, fortifications, buildings, equipment and military forces in open and closed areas."
> Sensor package for the new Quad-1 launcher version is placed in the centre, allowing better target detection and tracking.
> 
> The Nash-Shab Quad-2 launcher is also equipped with four RPG-32 weapons in 4×1 configuration. It can be mounted on armoured fighting vehicles too.
> 
> *Operation and control*
> The Nash-Shab RPG-32 weapons, mounted on the Quad and Quad-1 launchers, are operated from a control station at a safe distance of 300m, using a wire. The vehicle-mounted Quad-2 launcher is operated using a control unit located inside the vehicle.
> 
> *RPG-32 weapon system performance*
> The RPG-32 weapon offers effective firing range between 200m and 700m and is immune to electronic countermeasures and can self-destruct against the target.


we are going to have RPG-29.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

BDforever said:


> RPG-29


*RPG-29*
*Anti-tank rocket launcher*





The RPG-29 is capable of defeating even the most heavily armored main battle tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> we are going to have RPG-29.



RPG29 must be equipped with (from Wiki),

"PG-29V anti-tank/anti-bunker round which has a tandem-charge HEAT warhead for defeating explosive reactive armor (ERA). This warhead is standardized with that of the PG-7VR round fired by the RPG-7V rocket launcher.[7] The comprises two charges—an initial small charge triggers any reactive armor. If ERA or cage armor is absent, this charge strikes the main armour. Behind the primary charge, a much larger secondary shaped charge bursts at the rear of the initial warhead and projects a thin, high-speed-jet of metal into the armour compromised by the first charge. PG-29V is capable of killing hard targets, including tanks with ERA."

My condolences to the families of folks killed in these two instances. Sad outcomes for these folks. Typical scenario for dangerous urban warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Bilal9 said:


> *Ex-BGB Director General Aziz Ahmed named new army chief*
> Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com
> 
> Published: 2018-06-18 14:40:17.0 BdST Updated: 2018-06-18 21:18:40.0 BdST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Defence Ministry has named Lieutenant General Aziz Ahmed as the next chief of Bangladesh Army. *
> 
> 
> 
> *RELATED FILES*
> 
> A defence ministry notice has named Aziz Ahmed the next chief of army staff
> 
> Ahmed, a former director general of Border Guard Bangladesh, will take up the post on Jun 25 and serve for three years, according to a notice issued by the ministry on Monday.
> 
> This means he will be the head of the army during the upcoming parliamentary election.
> 
> Ahmed will replace current army chief General Abu Belal Mohammad Shafiul Huq.
> 
> Ahmed will also be promoted to the rank of general before taking up the position of army chief.
> 
> Ahmed is currently serving as the army’s quartermaster general. He has also served as the GOC of the Army Training and Doctrinal Command.
> 
> Between 2014 and 2016 he was the director general of the BGB.
> 
> Over the course of his career, he has served as Chittagong Hill Tracts GSO-3 (Operations), brigade major for the infantry brigade, a Grade-2 official of the Army Training Directorate and a Grade-1 staff officer of the Army Directorate of Pay and Allowance.
> 
> Ahmed was born in 1961. His father Wadud Ahmed hailed from Chandpur and is a former Air Force official. He passed his SSC exams from Mohammadpur Government High School and his HSC exams from Notre Dame College.




SHW may have chosen her nemesis! Belonging to a criminal family, this guy has already exposed his true self. While the Army and the previous Chiefs had opposed any Indian demand for passage of Indian troops to deploy in NE, Aziz supports the Indian demand. Being the blood of Sk Mujib, SHW has all along opposed this Indian demand. But now she finds her Army Chief has emerged more powerful than herself, nearness to the Indian position being the crucial factor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

asad71 said:


> passage of Indian troops to deploy in NE



Passage from where to where? I don't even recall this demand being made...do share...


----------



## asad71

Bilal9 said:


> Passage from where to where? I don't even recall this demand being made...do share...


1.This was a demand from Day -1, ie, 17 Dec '71. To deploy against China India needs to move troops through BD. She needs to open an L of C from Chittagong Port to the NE. And the Americans had always supported this idea.
2. Sheikh Mujib was very alert to this. In a meeting with IAF, the then BAF Chief, Khandokar had agreed to allow them overflying BD territory. When the Sheikh learned of this he had literally taken off Khandokar'r pants. At this instance, it seems Aziz is emerging too powerful for SHW. Only time will tell the outcome of the power struggle which is still unknown even to most cabinet ministers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

Now, the retard Chetona guy will ask you the proof of video or voice recording of the instruction that Sk. Mujib made to the then BAF Chief.


----------



## mb444

asad71 said:


> SHW may have chosen her nemesis! Belonging to a criminal family, this guy has already exposed his true self. While the Army and the previous Chiefs had opposed any Indian demand for passage of Indian troops to deploy in NE, Aziz supports the Indian demand. Being the blood of Sk Mujib, SHW has all along opposed this Indian demand. But now she finds her Army Chief has emerged more powerful than herself, nearness to the Indian position being the crucial factor.



This does not sound right. Given BAL controls all levers of power how did this guy get through. If India can choose the head of army what is really preventing them having Indian troops cross through BD?

I do not agree with your assertion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Centaur

Thanks that Bangladeshi gentlemen are now showing their intelligence by choosing right army chief .
I am wondering why Bangladesh govt is too much fool.
Why they don't choose army chief by election.
Honestly guys I am too much provoked now. Can start extreme trolling now. So better I quite.

But please take my suggestion, someone write an article about choosing military chiefs by election.
Election commissioners will be some of our PDF Bangladeshi genius gentlemen .
I will propose the name of the chief election commissioner soon .


----------



## Michael Corleone

Centaur said:


> Thanks that Bangladeshi gentlemen are now showing their intelligence by choosing right army chief .
> I am wondering why Bangladesh govt is too much fool.
> Why they don't choose army chief by election.
> Honestly guys I am too much provoked now. Can start extreme trolling now. So better I quite.
> 
> But please take my suggestion, someone write an article about choosing military chiefs by election.
> Election commissioners will be some of our PDF Bangladeshi genius gentlemen .
> I will propose the name of the chief election commissioner soon .


dafuq are you talking about man.....



asad71 said:


> SHW may have chosen her nemesis! Belonging to a criminal family, this guy has already exposed his true self. While the Army and the previous Chiefs had opposed any Indian demand for passage of Indian troops to deploy in NE, Aziz supports the Indian demand. Being the blood of Sk Mujib, SHW has all along opposed this Indian demand. But now she finds her Army Chief has emerged more powerful than herself, nearness to the Indian position being the crucial factor.


brother how do you know about this guys support of indian troops movement through bd territory? i don't get your point


----------



## mb444

Indian troop movement over BD will put us in collision course with China. Never going to happen.

Should this happen the china will take steps to take entire northeast from India.

This is a simple calculus, india will put a noose on its own neck if they push it. For us there will go our economic uplift. Never going to happen. BD is not so dumb. BD will maintain distance from both India and China.

This bizzare contention is illogical. BA itself will revolt against the leadership alone backed up by every political party. Some things just can not happen. There are checks and balances and you can not upend things on the say so of one guy. 

SHW is not such a stupid political operator, she will not make the same mistake as KZ. This guy will be kept under manners.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Centaur

Michael Corleone said:


> dafuq are you talking about man.....


Sir ,Perhaps you have missed the inner meaning of the piece of diamond,
And this one too .
Although you have quoted one of this diamond and replied .
These piece of diamonds teach us that holy blood of almighty lord ,khilafatul muslimeen , the most perfect man the world has ever produced ,best bengali of one entire kolpo (kolpo = one day of hindu deity brahma that is 4.32 billions of human years , so surely bengali like Lord mujib wasn't born before 4.32 billions of years ) is defending our country from Indian aggression, while army chief is serving Indian purpose, so army is sucking something 6 inches ( according to sacred family worshippers) by supporting indian troop movement through BD territory.

Those guys have no idea that without the support of army the holy sacred family of Lord mujib will not survive a single night .
Such amateur expats are the real infame of bangladesh.
নিরাপদে লিভিং রুমে বসে এসির আরামে শ্রী ভগবান শেখ মুজিব আর তার বংশধরদের জুতা চুম্বন/পদলেহন করে বুঝা যায় না যে দেশরক্ষার যুদ্ধটা সম্পুর্ন আলাদা জিনিস। তাদের মত চেতনার চেতিত পাতি ক্যাডার গুলি এইটা বুঝবে না।
@Michael Corleone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Power struggle between this clown and Sheikh Hasina? That's some high horse logic. 

1. You people do realize how screwed Hasina is right? Even a simple SSF member wont be recruited unless his past 14 generations have been proved to be aligned to Awami League. And here you are talking about an Army Chief, who technically commands a 200,000 strong force.

2. The clown is hand-picked and appointed by Hasina itself. Given the type of lady she is, are you really going to buy the fact that she will shoot herself in her foot? Especially being 6 months away from elections and with the fear of a coup always looming after Pilkhana?

3. This Chief might have close connections to India, probably will even root for some military purchases from them. But do you really think he has the capacity/power to allow Indian troops to use BD terrain to confront China?

4. Never seen a BA Chief being anything more than a showpiece, who is used to keep the army in check by the government. Its kinda a 3-year vacation period. He might get his criminal brother a pardon from the President but letting Indian troops through BD will only be in your dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Michael Corleone

bd_4_ever said:


> Power struggle between this clown and Sheikh Hasina? That's some high horse logic.
> 
> 1. You people do realize how screwed Hasina is right? Even a simple SSF member wont be recruited unless his past 14 generations have been proved to be aligned to Awami League. And here you are talking about an Army Chief, who technically commands a 200,000 strong force.
> 
> 2. The clown is hand-picked and appointed by Hasina itself. Given the type of lady she is, are you really going to buy the fact that she will shoot herself in her foot? Especially being 6 months away from elections and with the fear of a coup always looming after Pilkhana?
> 
> 3. This Chief might have close connections to India, probably will even root for some military purchases from them. But do you really think he has the capacity/power to allow Indian troops to use BD terrain to confront China?
> 
> 4. Never seen a BA Chief being anything more than a showpiece, who is used to keep the army in check by the government. Its kinda a 3-year vacation period. He might get his criminal brother a pardon from the President but letting Indian troops through BD will only be in your dreams.


Exactly my thoughts


----------



## bluesky

TopCat said:


> very bad choice.


Why do you think he is a bad choice. I have little knowledge about his family and military backgrounds.


----------



## The Ronin

Summer training exercises are on in the Bangladesh Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## asgur

The Ronin said:


> Summer training exercises are on in the Bangladesh Army.


for last 5-6 days they have been busy around our village. buzzing with activities. have heard shots being fired couple of times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Summer training exercises are on in the Bangladesh Army.


It’s been long since chief was photographed in outdoor excercises. 
Last time I remember it was gen. Iqbal Karim. Awesome man


----------



## bd_4_ever

Ok guys, so I am in Bangladesh for vacation. Yesterday went to meet my cousin whose husband is a Major in the Army. Was having a discussion on politics and defence where I asked him about our current situation.

He is in the artillery and thus our discussion took turn that way. Without divulging much information, he said that BD is actively looking to buy GMLRS right now. They evaluated it from Turkey and Brazil apparently, but Turkish suppliers demanded $400 million per battery. He said its very expensive compared to the Chinese ones and thus, its highly likely that Army will buy from China again. But he said Chinese MLRS aren't that great and requires a lot of maintenance (rusting at the end of the firing pods etc.). Thus now its still hanging and decision is being made.

We also had a chat on the Rohingya issue. He said that the Army was already deployed at the border for a potential conflict with Myanmar. The then BGB DG is the current Army Chief and he said he really handled the situation very well. Having said that, he also mentioned that the current Army Chief is very meritorious and comes from the Artillery. He is a smart leader according to him.

I asked him of Air Force but he has not much idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Centaur

bd_4_ever said:


> He is a smart leader according to him.


I also think so . Some accuse him that he is siding India but that's a lie indeed.
I believe if he wants better communication with India,then he wants it for right reason .
I believe he is just keeping his enemy closer as a strategy.
But since our civilians are all knowing ( even they are superior war planner than military , you probably saw many old thread about, why BD isnt attacking miyanmer, bla bla bla ....)so they even want to say that an army chief of BD army want to give up sovereignty to India . What a shame .
This is the reason ( pretend to be all knowing) that Bengalis are far behind than many other nations despite having talents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Centaur said:


> I also think so . Some accuse him tha he is siding India bit that's a lie indeed.
> I believe if he wants better communication with India,then he wants it for right reason .
> I believe he is just keeping his enemy closer as a strategy.
> But since our civilians are all knowing ( even they are superior war planner than military , you probably saw many old thread about, why BD isnt attacking miyanmer, bla bla bla ....)so they even want to say that an army chief if BD army want to give up sovereignty to India . What a shame .
> This is the reason ( pretend to be all knowing) that Bengalis are far behind than many other nation despite having talents.



Our country is full of such propagandist. Nothing new. Better to ignore it and instead believe your own reasoning and observation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Centaur

bd_4_ever said:


> Our country is full of such propagandist. Nothing new. Better to ignore it and instead believe your own reasoning and observation.


Yes that's also true.


----------



## bluesky

The Ronin said:


> I will leave it up to members to decode the model of this GMLRS. Clue - it has a range of 280 km.


It could be from Belarus I guess. Below is an excerpt from other source: 

"The Belarus’s Army and Precision Electromechanics Factory (Zavoda Tochnoy Elektromekhaniki) in Dzerzhinsk are working on a new tactical missile capable of reaching enemy targets as far as 280 kilometers away. The mock-up of new missiles was unveiled during MILEX 2017".

"According to the official source, the new missiles or rockets has a range of 280 km, a warhead of 480 kg compared to the just ~ 150 kg from the base version of 300-mm rockets".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

bluesky said:


> It could be from Belarus I guess. Below is an excerpt from other source:
> 
> "The Belarus’s Army and Precision Electromechanics Factory (Zavoda Tochnoy Elektromekhaniki) in Dzerzhinsk are working on a new tactical missile capable of reaching enemy targets as far as 280 kilometers away. The mock-up of new missiles was unveiled during MILEX 2017".
> 
> "According to the official source, the new missiles or rockets has a range of 280 km, a warhead of 480 kg compared to the just ~ 150 kg from the base version of 300-mm rockets".



You are talking about Polonez 300mm MLRS which is even based on Chinese A300 AFAIK. And Polonez has eight cannisters and the launchers are arranged differently. 






The MLRS in my photo is most probably WS-3A (280km). And as @bd_4_ever said Chinese MLRS has better chance than any other MLRS due to budget limit. See?? six launchers just like the previous photo, even the camo looks similar.


----------



## Mage

I have heard about some not so pleasing things about the appointed Army Chief. Nothing about his power struggle with Hasina....but about his links with India. Based on what I've heard I wouldn't want him as the army chief.


----------



## Michael Corleone

bd_4_ever said:


> Ok guys, so I am in Bangladesh for vacation. Yesterday went to meet my cousin whose husband is a Major in the Army. Was having a discussion on politics and defence where I asked him about our current situation.
> 
> He is in the artillery and thus our discussion took turn that way. Without divulging much information, he said that BD is actively looking to buy GMLRS right now. They evaluated it from Turkey and Brazil apparently, but Turkish suppliers demanded $400 million per battery. He said its very expensive compared to the Chinese ones and thus, its highly likely that Army will buy from China again. But he said Chinese MLRS aren't that great and requires a lot of maintenance (rusting at the end of the firing pods etc.). Thus now its still hanging and decision is being made.
> 
> We also had a chat on the Rohingya issue. He said that the Army was already deployed at the border for a potential conflict with Myanmar. The then BGB DG is the current Army Chief and he said he really handled the situation very well. Having said that, he also mentioned that the current Army Chief is very meritorious and comes from the Artillery. He is a smart leader according to him.
> 
> I asked him of Air Force but he has not much idea.


if he's from the artillery then he must be very skilled at his job.... napoleon was in the artillery core ( side fact) look what that did for him.

hopefully bangladesh goes turkish instead of chinese.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Michael Corleone said:


> if he's from the artillery then he must be very skilled at his job.... napoleon was in the artillery core ( side fact) look what that did for him.
> 
> hopefully bangladesh goes turkish instead of chinese.



Yes, he said the same. Artillery Chiefs are comparatively more skilled and good at strategic work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

The Bangladesh Army selected the Kronos Land air surveillance radar as per recommendation of the Bangladesh Air Force. The naval version is already in service with the BN. These modern mobile AESA radar systems will help air defence units detect, identify, track and destroy aircraft and missiles including UAVs.

TECHNICAL FEATURES

Operating band C-Band
Antenna technology Active Full Phased Array, TX/RX solid-state modules
Antenna rotation speed 60rpm
Electronic scanning capability ±45° Az, ±60° El
Surveillance range Up to 250Km
Tracking update rate Up to 1 second
Elevation coverage Up to 85° in tracking
Up to 70° in surveillance
Number of tracks 300 (maximum)
IFF modes 1, 2, 3/A, C, S, and secure modes
Navigation aid Inertial Navigation System and GPS
Protection NBC
BITE Run-time fault identification and location
ECCM Automatic frequency selection Up to 4 tracks on jammer
updated every second
Side lobe blanking
Low peak emitting power

Source- BD Military

Type 85 sniper rifle of the BD Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

#Exclusive 
A Virtual Reality(VR) combat Training Simulator system being developed for Bangladesh Army by a Bangladeshi company OrangeBox Lab Limited.This will increase the training,effectiveness,readiness of our troops for any type of combat situations.A soldier can be trained in any type of situations not possible to replicate otherwise by this VR simulation system.This is still under development and will need this year to complete.Enjoy the demo video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch…

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> #Exclusive
> A Virtual Reality(VR) combat Training Simulator system being developed for Bangladesh Army by a Bangladeshi company OrangeBox Lab Limited.This will increase the training,effectiveness,readiness of our troops for any type of combat situations.A soldier can be trained in any type of situations not possible to replicate otherwise by this VR simulation system.This is still under development and will need this year to complete.Enjoy the demo video.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch…


there is potential... especially if weapons like controllers are made available with much more precise calibration... however for now... maybe still with classic COD franchise like the western soldiers....


----------



## ghost250

The Bangladesh Army uses Austrian made Steyr AUG/StG-77 bullpup assault rifles.

This photo was taken at the School of Infantry & Tactics in Sylhet prior to repainting of the floor.

The Paracommando Brigade of the Bangladesh Army uses the Steyr AUG rifles

credit-BDmilitary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 488334
> 
> 
> The Bangladesh Army uses Austrian made Steyr AUG/StG-77 bullpup assault rifles.
> 
> This photo was taken at the School of Infantry & Tactics in Sylhet prior to repainting of the floor.
> 
> The Paracommando Brigade of the Bangladesh Army uses the Steyr AUG rifles
> 
> credit-BDmilitary



"Bangladesh Army uses..."

Amar Khan/Ashiq/Bdmilitary puts it as though this a standard issue rifle for the paracommandoes. Obtaining a few samples from here and there is nothing to show off and brag about.

We all know the archaic Type-56 "SMG" is sadly still the mainstay AR for paracommandoes.

Switching from traditional to bulpup rifles for tactical deployments is no cake walk.

While I appreciate the enthusiasm of Bangladeshis about defence matters, we should focus more on the short comings of our forces as the first step towards resolving a problem is recognising that it exists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Al-Ansar said:


> "Bangladesh Army uses..."
> 
> Amar Khan/Ashiq/Bdmilitary puts it as though this a standard issue rifle for the paracommandoes. Obtaining a few samples from here and there is nothing to show off and brag about.
> 
> We all know the archaic Type-56 "SMG" is sadly still the mainstay AR for paracommandoes.
> 
> Switching from traditional to bulpup rifles for tactical deployments is no cake walk.
> 
> While I appreciate the enthusiasm of Bangladeshis about defence matters, we should focus more on the short comings of our forces as the first step towards resolving a problem is recognising that it exists.


standard issue for paracommando is criss vector i believe... those were delivered last year or so...
also m4 carbine is used among the swads as standard


----------



## The Ronin

Counter Terrorism Unit (CTU)
Photo: Tanveer's Photography






A member of the Bangladesh Army's infantry equipped with the Modern Infantry Soldier System (MISS).
Photo: Tanveer's Photography.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Turkey has installed advanced mission simulators for Bangladesh Army's BTR-80 APCs.

https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-...-receives-simulators-for-mechanised-infantry/












বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী ফ্রান্সের সাথে ১ ইউনিট GM-400 Long Range AESA Radar কেনার ব্যাপারে আলোচনা চালাচ্ছে








কিছুদিন আগে আমরা Kronos Land AESA নিয়ে পোস্ট দিয়েছিলাম কিন্তু surprisingly সেনাবাহিনী Kronos বাদ দিয়ে ফ্রান্সের GM400 কেনার বিষয়ে কথা চালাচ্ছে যা টেন্ডারেও উল্লেখ ছিলো না (টেন্ডারে GM-200 এর কথা উল্লেখ ছিলো)

GM-400 একটি Digital 3D "S" band AESA রাডার যার রেঞ্জ ৪৭০ কিমি। এটি ৪৫০ কিমি দূর থেকে ফাইটার এবং ২৫০ কিমি দূর থেকে Cruise Missile ডিটেক্ট করতে পারে











যদি সিস্টেমটি অনেক দামি এবং প্রতিটির দাম ৩০ মিলিয়ন ডলার।

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী এরকম ১ টি সিস্টেম কিনবে যা দিয়ে পুরো দেশ কাভারেজ দেয়া সম্ভব।যদি GM-400 না আসে তাইলে ২ টি GM-200 আসবে যার রেঞ্জ ২৬০-২৮০ কিমি।

Source- DTB






বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য দেশে নির্মিত Landing Craft Tank (LCT) এর সম্ভাব্য মডেল 

এই LCT একাধারে ৪ টি ট্যাংক এবং অন্যান্য সরঞ্জাম বহন করতে পারবে।এই LCT তে হেলিকপ্টার ল্যান্ডিং এর সুবিধা থাকবে।

Western Marine Shipyard Limited সেনাবাহিনীরর জন্য এসব LCT বানাবে।মোট ১২+ LCT রাখার প্ল্যান আছে সেনাবাহিনীরর।

Source- DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

Bangladesh Army PARA commando got the delivery of Kriss Vector Gen-II SMG from USA..




credit-DTB
@Al-Ansar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

Any update of BD MBT 2000s? I dont see or hear about them anymore. Are they even in active service?


----------



## Dazzler

The Ronin said:


> They are active in service since they were delivered.



any recent photos?


----------



## The Ronin

Isfakul Majid was the first Bengali Muslim Maj General of the South Asian Subcontinent. He was commissioned from British Sandhurst Military Academy in 1924. He was two years senior to Field Marshal Ayub Khan... During 1970-71 Gen Ishfak played a significant role supporting the righteous causes of the Bengalis of erstwhile East Pakistan...Lt Col Lutflul Haque wrote this article in Dec 2017 issue...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Dazzler said:


> Any update of BD MBT 2000s? I dont see or hear about them anymore. Are they even in active service?


They’re, paraded in the parades and stays in the military exercise island for half the year.


----------



## Bilal9

Dazzler said:


> any recent photos?


----------



## Dazzler

Bilal9 said:


>



These are years old.


----------



## ghost250

Dazzler said:


> These are years old.



















these were taken from bijoy dibosh parade of 2017...(sorry for the quality of the pic)








from shorno dip exercise..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dazzler

gun seems to be the zpt-98 copy. the last pic seems new, i believe it is a screenshot.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Dazzler said:


> gun seems to be the zpt-98 copy. the last pic seems new, i believe it is a screenshot.


yes, i tried to click on it.... zoomed in to my face....


----------



## ghost250

Bangladesh Army Durjoy medium tanks fire their 125mm smoothbore main guns. Notice the ERA is not fitted on these tanks. The video was taken during test firing phase.





__ https://www.facebook.com/





credit-BDmilitary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Main entrance of #শেখ_হাসিনা_সেনানিবাস_বরিশাল 
Home of the 7th Infantry Division

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army is currently at 8th ranking in Sniper Frontier at International Army Games 2018 in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army is currently at 8th ranking in Sniper Frontier at International Army Games 2018 in Russia.



Wow thats cool!!

Khazakasthan is 3rd? and Mongolia 7th? 

Also, I thought Pakistan was quite good at this. Last I read somwhere they been winning medals left and right in these games.


----------



## The Ronin

রাশিয়ায় অনুষ্ঠিত International Army Games 2018 এর "Sniper Frontier" ইভেন্টে অংশ নেয়া বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর "Black Eagle Sniper Unit" এর সদস্যরা। এই প্রতিযোগিতায় ২৫ টি দেশের মধ্যে ৮তম স্থান লাভ করে বাংলাদেশ। 

ছবিটি ৩ অগাস্ট ২০১৮ তে তোলা

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sazzad99

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army is currently at 8th ranking in Sniper Frontier at International Army Games 2018 in Russia.


Eating fish finally paid off. mach khele chokher power bareh u know.


----------



## Bilal9

sazzad99 said:


> Eating fish finally paid off. mach khele chokher power bareh u know.



For those who don't read Russian, the ranking is,


Belarus
Russia
Kazakhstan
Qatar?
Uzbekistan
Iran
Mongolia
Bangladesh


----------



## The Ronin

Bilal9 said:


> Qatar?



China.





__ https://www.facebook.com/





Wonder what would happen if NATO countries joined this games. Wouldn't even rank 10th i guess.


----------



## Anubis

Bilal9 said:


> For those who don't read Russian, the ranking is,
> 
> 
> Belarus
> Russia
> Kazakhstan
> Qatar?
> Uzbekistan
> Iran
> Mongolia
> Bangladesh


It says Kitay.


----------



## PDF

bd_4_ever said:


> Wow thats cool!!
> 
> Khazakasthan is 3rd? and Mongolia 7th?
> 
> Also, I thought Pakistan was quite good at this. Last I read somwhere they been winning medals left and right in these games.


I think Pakistan only partcipated in events held in China under the International Games Competition.


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army Paracommando members

© H M Sohel


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> For those who don't read Russian, the ranking is,
> 
> 
> Belarus
> Russia
> Kazakhstan
> Qatar?
> Uzbekistan
> Iran
> Mongolia
> Bangladesh


Китай is China

From next year... Bangladesh can also participate in tank biathlon by renting tanks from Russia....

India failed to reach finals just like last year... they were placed at 11 or 13 I think....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী নতুন করে অজানাসংখ্যক Automatic Grenade Launcher (AGL), Rocket launchers (RL) এবং RPG এর টেন্ডার ছেড়েছে।

খুব সম্ভবত সিংগাপুর থেকে CIS 40mm AGL এবং রাশিয়া থেকে RPG-7V2 কেনা হবে।

Bangladesh Army is re-evaluating a tender for Automatic Grenade Launcher (AGL) and Rocket Propelled Grenade Launcher.

Bangladesh Army standardised the RPG-7V2 from Russia previously. It is attempting to acquire RPGs with improved range and anti-armour capabilities compared to existing Type 69-1 RPGs that have served the force for decades.

AGL এর টেন্ডার লিংক- http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/437.pdf

RL & RPG এর লিংক- http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/438.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Metis ATGM firing. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Anubis

The Ronin said:


> Metis ATGM firing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


from 00:25 you see a soldier doing this weird jump walking...I saw the Indian army do the same in a Bofors artillery video. What is the significance of that?


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army ranked 5th in final in Sniper Frontier at International Army Games 2018 in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army ranked 5th in final in Sniper Frontier at International Army Games 2018 in Russia.


Wow! good news!


----------



## Anubis



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

TopCat said:


>


@TopCat, how about making females our COAS for the next 40 years. It will create a kind of parity. The posts of PM, the main political party leaders, leader of the opposition bench in the Parliament, Parliament Speaker, and many of the Ambassador posts have been taken over by them. Why not also COAS? It will make Begum Rokeya smile in happiness. Or, she will cry?


----------



## TopCat

bluesky said:


> @TopCat, how about making females our COAS for the next 40 years. It will create a kind of parity. The posts of PM, the main political party leaders, leader of the opposition bench in the Parliament, Parliament Speaker, and many of the Ambassador posts have been taken over by them. Why not also COAS? It will make Begum Rokeya smile in happiness. Or, she will cry?



Nothing wrong with it.. does it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin




----------



## The Ronin

Joint rescue mission by Bangladesh and Greece army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Joint rescue mission by Bangladesh and Greece army.



I don't know if our our army doctrine calls for heavy-lift CH-47 Chinook copters but if the Greeks can afford a few refurbished ones (probably UK version) then why not us?

By the way the Indian Army ordered 22 Apache choppers and 15 Chinook copters in 2015, almost time that they got them.

http://www.rediff.com/news/report/d...ache-choppers-15-chinook-copters/20150928.htm


----------



## The Ronin

Bilal9 said:


> I don't know if our our army doctrine calls for heavy-lift CH-47 Chinook copters but if the Greeks can afford a few refurbished ones (probably UK version) then why not us?
> 
> By the way the Indian Army ordered 22 Apache choppers and 15 Chinook copters in 2015, almost time that they got them.
> 
> http://www.rediff.com/news/report/d...ache-choppers-15-chinook-copters/20150928.htm



After what US is currently doing with Turkey, India, Pakistan, Indonesia and Philippines because of Russian arms i don't think it's a good idea. We may buy these from UK but don't we have to rely on US for spare parts?? And another thing is we don't have enough medium helicopter like Mi-17 yet. India's case is different i guess, they are already shifting towards US and can afford huge amounts of western platform. We don't have that luxury yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> After what US is currently doing with Turkey, India, Pakistan, Indonesia and Philippines because of Russian arms i don't think it's a good idea. We may buy these from UK but don't we have to rely on US for spare parts?? And another thing is we don't have enough medium helicopter like Mi-17 yet. India's case is different i guess, they are already shifting towards US and can afford huge amounts of western platform. We don't have that luxury yet.


We don’t have to worry about that because we still don’t qualify for major arms offerings that US have... thanks to least developed status that won’t be fully lifted for quite a while... also strategic and political reasons... so most probably we would get alternatives from... you guessed it... mother Russia


----------



## The Ronin

খুবই রেয়ার একটি ছবি.....এক ফ্রেমে তৎকালীন "১- ইস্ট বেঙ্গল রেজিমেন্ট" এর অফিসার এবং কিছু সদস্য।

"১- ইস্ট বেঙ্গল রেজিমেন্ট" কে বিশ্বের অন্যতম শক্তিশালী এবং হিংস্রতম ইনফ্যান্ট্রি রেজিমেন্ট হিসেবে পরিচিত। ১৯৬৫ সালের পাক-ভারত যুদ্ধে সবচেয়ে বেশি পদক অর্জন করেছিলো এই ইস্ট বেঙ্গল রেজিমেন্ট।

বর্তমানে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীতে ৫৮ টি ইস্ট বেঙ্গল রেজিমেন্ট আছে।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Off we go... Deshi Durjoy on Renault truck and Turkish trailer. Trishal,Mymensingh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

The Ronin said:


> Off we go... Deshi Durjoy on Renault truck and Turkish trailer. Trishal,Mymensingh



Those blink blink rickshaw


----------



## muhammadali233

The Ronin said:


> Off we go... Deshi Durjoy on Renault truck and Turkish trailer. Trishal,Mymensingh


aren't these cycle rickshaws banned?


----------



## Anubis

muhammadali233 said:


> aren't these cycle rickshaws banned?


No...pulled rickshaws are banned(or just doesn't exist here).


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

muhammadali233 said:


> aren't these cycle rickshaws banned?


No. But, now they're electric motor driven...


----------



## muhammadali233

Cycle Macson said:


> No. But, now they're electric motor driven...


from the picture it doesn't seem like it anyways bicycle rickshaws were banned here in early 90's because they were like inhumane to much work very less income.
BD uni's should work on efficient elec motors to ease the drivers if they govt doesn't want to ban it outright.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Ronin said:


> Off we go... Deshi Durjoy on Renault truck and Turkish trailer. Trishal,Mymensingh




Lol even the trailer is turkish?

Here in Pak .. i have a relative who produces 18 wheeler trailers,giant tanks (for trucks) and even such trailers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

muhammadali233 said:


> from the picture it doesn't seem like it anyways bicycle rickshaws were banned here in early 90's because they were like inhumane to much work very less income.
> BD uni's should work on efficient elec motors to ease the drivers if they govt doesn't want to ban it outright.


Take a look at this 8years old video:





We already did. What you have suggested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী Artillery Sound Ranging Equipment এর জন্য ইভালুয়েশন নোটিশ জারি করেছে।শত্রুপক্ষের আর্টিলারি অবস্থান শনাক্ত করতে এই Sound Ranging Equipment ব্যবহার করা হয়ে থাকে।

লিংক- http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/442.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

English version.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lol even the trailer is turkish?
> 
> Here in Pak .. i have a relative who produces 18 wheeler trailers,giant tanks (for trucks) and even such trailers.


There are homemade trucks... made for use by the army... army also keeps trucks from other countries... Germany... France etc


----------



## Bilal9

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lol even the trailer is turkish?
> 
> Here in Pak .. i have a relative who produces 18 wheeler trailers,giant tanks (for trucks) and even such trailers.



Bangladesh Army will not buy trailers which are not ISO 9000 certified, not rigidly weight-rated/certified as such and certainly not from some unknown roadside workshop. 18 wheeler trailers are also fabricated in Bangladesh and so are tankers.

Three axle trailers are not common, but I have seen them made locally.

Your comments will make people question your maturity. What do you take Bangladesh for?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> Bangladesh Army will not buy trailers which are not ISO 9000 certified, rigidly weight-rated and certainly not from some unknown roadside workshop. 18 wheeler trailers are also fabricated in Bangladesh and so are tankers.
> 
> Three axle trailers are not common, but I have seen them made locally.
> 
> Your comments will make people question your maturity. What do you take Bangladesh for?



Dude dont talk about maturity... ive seen you boasting about how bangladesh navy is SAs second largest and whatnot..

ISO 9000 lol.

Do you think there are no private defence contractors in Pak?
From Hamza MRAVs to AGLs and from air weapons to tracked armoured snow vehicles and advanced imagery,auto loaders,mortars, and avionic systems,UAVs,Armoured vehicles & LAVs,Thermal sights,ballistic helmets, armour etc etc etc are developed by Pak private sector.

What I think about bangladeshi defence manufacturing ? Bro, you are yet to produce even a tank carrier trailer or even Base bleed shells....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude dont talk about maturity... ive seen you boasting about how bangladesh navy is SAs second largest and whatnot..
> 
> ISO 9000 lol.
> 
> Do you think there are no private defence contractors in Pak?
> From Hamza MRAVs to AGLs and from air weapons to tracked armoured snow vehicles and advanced imagery,auto loaders,mortars, and avionic systems,UAVs,Armoured vehicles & LAVs,Thermal sights,ballistic helmets, armour etc etc etc are developed by Pak private sector.
> 
> What I think about bangladeshi defence manufacturing ? Bro, you are yet to produce even a tank carrier trailer or even Base bleed shells....



Revel in your ignorance. And I have ignored you as well.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> Revel in your ignorance. And I have ignored you as well.


Yeah... truth is always bitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

#Made_in_Bangladesh

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর আপকামিং Type-69 LCT যার designation "অপরাজেয়"।এটিই হবে সেনাবাহিনীর সবচেয়ে বড় LCT...এই Landing Craft Tank (LCT) টি প্রাইভেট শিপইয়ার্ড কোম্পানি Metacentre LTD নির্মান করছে।

জাহাজটির দৈর্ঘ্য ৭০ মিটার এবং জাহাজটি একই সাথে ৮ টি Main Battle Tank (MBT) এবং ৩০০ জন সশস্ত্র সেনা বহন করতে সক্ষম।এর বড় হেলিপ্যাডে Mi-171Sh এর মত হেলিকপ্টার ল্যান্ড করতে সক্ষম।

এরকম ২ টি LCT সেনাবাহিনীর বহরে যুক্ত হবে।

Copyright- DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Indigenously designed and built bulletproof interceptor craft Sea Horse of the Bangladesh Army.

Its similar to the US made Defender class interceptor craft.

Our indigenous defence productions are improving day by day, especially in the shipbuilding sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Indigenously designed and built bulletproof interceptor craft Sea Horse of the Bangladesh Army.
> 
> Its similar to the US made Defender class interceptor craft.
> 
> Our indigenous defence productions are improving day by day, especially in the shipbuilding sector.



Performance certainly looks to be world class and this is much more reasonably priced item compared to Defender boats for smaller armed forces. We should try to market it to smaller Asian and African nations.






We could sell it competitively to even South American armies because almost all those countries boast river warfare components. We may have to improve self-righting capability which is the main feature of the Defender boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Performance certainly looks to be world class and this is much more reasonably priced item compared to Defender boats for smaller armed forces. We should try to market it to smaller Asian and African nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could sell it competitively to even South American armies because almost all those countries boast river warfare components. We may have to improve self-righting capability which is the main feature of the Defender boats.



Africa can be a good place where such boats can be marketed.... Africans are mostly going to South Africa or Europe and paying some price for equipment.... 
on the other hand, you can forget Latin America, where there is Colombia.... they are some crazy river warfare craft developers....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> Africa can be a good place where such boats can be marketed.... Africans are mostly going to South Africa or Europe and paying some price for equipment....
> on the other hand, you can forget Latin America, where there is Colombia.... they are some crazy river warfare craft developers....



Well we can do some joint venture with Colombians regarding design then. Designs are what we need to get good with right now.

Fabricating in Bangladesh and supplying locally in Asia can be a lot cheaper because our labor rates are very low.

Colombia can supply over there in South America + West African Coast and we can supply over here in Asia as well as East Africa and Middle East. This way you also avoid shipment costs from South America to Asian and ME region which can be prohibitive.

By the way...look at what the US Navy seals are using for Special Ops use now. Our SWADS guys need these for sure.







For about a decade there have been sightings of some very peculiar high-speed watercraft patrolling up and down the Columbia River between Portland and Vancouver. It just so happens that these phantom vessels are some of the US Navy SEALs newest toys.






The origin of these boats remains somewhat shadowy, but it would seem that they evolved from a concept initiated by the Israeli Special Operations community in the late 1980's. Patents filed in the 1990s show the design would become "the Alligator," a semi-submersible, high-speed special forces delivery, extraction and reconnaissance craft that features a very low radar cross-section. All known accounts state that the Alligator was first launched in the mid 1990s and was said to have been tested briefly by the US Special Operations community before being delivered to Israel. The number of alligators built remains a mystery.





The already low-slung Alligator has the ability to lower its draft to the point where the cabin windows sit right above the waterline via flooring ballast tanks located on each side and below the boat's main cabin. This results in the boat not only being very hard to spot on radar but it is also challenging to spot visually. The streamlined hull and low drag design, along with some powerful water-jets, allow it to move at high speed, especially when its ballast tanks are empty.

Although I have had some trouble getting a confirmation on it, it seems that Oregon Iron Works, a locally well known metal fabrication firm, has been involved with building the Alligator since its inception and continues as the prime contractor for constructing not only the Alligator Class but also its follow-on Sealion and Sealion II Class.






The Sealion project, which stands for SEAL Insertion, Observation and Neutralization, began in 2000 as an experiment between the US Navy's Surface Wafare Command and the Naval Special Warfare Command. The idea was to test a larger, more multi-role oriented version of the Alligator, one that would feature a much bigger cabin and a well-deck like bay that can hold a pair of rigid inflatable raiding craft and their operators. A rear opening garage-like door would allow for deployment and recovery of these craft with relative ease and without compromising the boat's stealth capabilities for more than a short period of time. Additionally, the Sealion would feature state of the art electronics including a retractable FLIR turret, communications array and radar, along with a highly automated command and control system.

Another aspect of the Sealion program was to apply semi-submersible design philosophy to a high-speed special operations craft that could ride smoother through the water, as during heavy sea states injuries from hard slamming deep-v hulled boats and rigid inflatables had become a real issue within the SEAL community. Also, being able to sneak up on a moving target, such as a large ship, without showing up on its radar would clearly offer a huge advantage over boats normally used for missions which do not feature a high degree of "low observable" technology.

In the end the design would measure some 71 feet, feature an extremely small draft, would require a crew of one or two sailors to operate and would be capable of 40 knots under normal conditions and no less than 30 knots in sea states as high as level five.






Although the original $9M Sealion was delivered in 2003 as a technology demonstrator and test-bed, with no stated plans to put the boat into production or operations, this seems to have changed as Sealion was quickly followed by a slightly more advanced Sealion 2.

Sealion 2 appears to be just a refinement of the original Sealion's design, is is said to be powered by a cutting edge AuraGen Viper 16,000 watt Marine Power system and is rumored to offer an even lower radar cross section than its predecessor along with requiring just a single crewman to operate it. But what is most telling about Sealion 2 is that Oregon Iron Works seems to keep building them and the US Navy seems to keep operating them, as evidenced by new boats appearing on the Columbia year after year. This realization also lends some credence to the notion that these boats may have become at least semi-operational in small numbers with the US Navy, or maybe some other nation's naval forces.





There are some strong advantages to the Sealion 2 concept over other swimmer delivery and special forces reconnaissance vehicle options. First off, the Sealion is certainly less expensive to procure and operate than an ultra customized and complex submersible swimmer delivery vehicle, not to mention the cost of tasking a nuclear submarine to act as their mothership.

Secondly, the Sealion can even work as a mothership for rubber raiding craft. This means this relatively inexpensive craft can enable a waterborne assault team all the way to its "last tactical mile," instead of relying on other craft for help, even in impermissible territory. Also, the Sealions are fast, with the ability to race towards or away from their objectives when stealth is not a huge issue, or they can lower themselves to just above the waterline to sneak into low and medium threat environments undetected. That is a lot of capability that covers a lot of missions in just one boat.

Theoretically, the Sealion could conduct shallow water patrol duties one day and clandestine surveillance or insertion missions the next.





The Sealion Program is currently ran by the Future Concepts and Surface Ship Design Group and operated by Naval Special Wafare Group 4 located at Naval Amphibious Base Little Creek in Virginia. The boats themselves are operated by Special Warfare Combatant-craft Crewman (SWCC), the waterborne equivalent to the Army's famed 160th SOAR helicopter force.

The Sealion, and its Alligator progenitor, are by no means the only semi-submersible tactical watercraft sailing around the world's muddy littoral regions. North Korea is notorious for their increasingly technologically advanced semi-submersible boats, and this same technology has become an all-out favorite method of smuggling drugs into the US from South America.

Additionally, Iran has taken a keen interest in semi-submersibles and are fielding more of them each year. Swarms of these hard to detect boats could wreak havoc in the waters of the Persian Gulf and may even be able to clandestinely lay mines.






The fact that some less than desirable people are using similar semi-submersible concepts may also give the Alligator and its bigger brother further utility as aggressor or adversary threat simulators. In other words, by having a similar, if not exceedingly more advanced technology as our potential enemies possess, US forces can innovate new ways to detect and engage these stealthy boats and train to do so using those techniques.
Although the program may not be secret, and it once kept a much lower profile than it does today, the Sealions sure do turn heads when they are spotted during the day. At least one of the boats seems to spend a lot of time down in Florida and has been known to temporarily dock at local yacht clubs between missions. Even boaters who have spotted a Sealion visually as it is semi-submerged say that it does not show up on their commercial grade radars, which is at least some proof to the Sealion's cloaking capabilities.

As far as I can tell Sealion remains just a Navy program and it is totally unclear just how much Israel still has to do with the program, if they have anything to do with it at all. Yet it very well could be that one nation's technology demonstrator is another nation's operational clandestine multi-role frog-man chariot of sorts.

As we wait for more details to emerge about exactly what Sealion is up to we will just have to keep watching the Columbia River closely to see what the Oregon Iron Works and the US Navy have up their sleeve next...





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*This Is the Navy SEAL's Shadowy New Multi-Mission Stealth Speedboat*

Tyler Rogoway





The Pacific NW has become a proving ground for advanced small-scale combat vessels, ranging from semi-submersible stealth boats, to updated versions of the classic patrol boat. And now, the Combat Craft Medium Mark One (CCM Mk1), shown in the exclusive photo above, has made an appearance on the mighty Columbia River.

The CCM Mk1, which is built by the increasingly Skunk Works-like boutique maritime defense contractor Oregon Iron Works Marine, was designed to at least partially replace both the slightly larger Mk V Special Operations Craft and the smaller Naval Special Warfare Rigid Inflatable Boat. Its design is built with extreme signature control in mind, including highly reduced radar and infrared detection.

_The highly versatile Mark V Special Operations Craft the CCM Mk1 looks to partially replace:




_

The stealthy speedboat can fit inside a C-17 for rapid global transport, whereas its larger Mark V predecessor needed a C-5 for transport. The boat is operated by a crew of four and it is able to cart up to 19 special forces operators, sitting on impact absorbing seats, while traveling through horrible sea conditions at high-speed if need be. Although the CCM Mk1's exact range and top speed are unknown, the original requirement set a range goal of 600 miles and a speed of 50 knots and there is no information that states the CCM Mk1 did not meet those goals.

The CCM Mk1 can be armed with a remote controlled weapons turret on its bow, which usually would house a medium machine gun. Additional crew-served weapons can be mounted behind the pilothouse and cabin. It is not clear if the CCM Mk1 will be able to deploy small unmanned aircraft, such as the Scan Eagle (also a Pacific Northwest product), like the Mark V Special Operations Craft can but its rear deck seems like it could be configured for a multitude of uses.





Special Operations Command describes the CCM concept as a "modern, clandestine, agile, adaptive, technically relevant, reliable, and operationally capable combatant craft system." With this in mind, primary missions for the CCM Mk1 will include clandestine insertion of special forces, search and seizure, counter-narcotics and counter terror operations, personnel recovery, direct action and reconnaissance. The design is optimized for a medium threat and below combat environment, so yeah, this boat is made to get shot at and shoot back. It is said her ballistic protection is at level 4, which means her armor can defeat small arms and nearby fragmenting mortar rounds.

_One of the few official pics/renderings of the CCM Mk1




_

The design is built with the Kongsberg C4I ( Command, Control, Communications, Computers, and Intelligence) 'Cortex' combat suite. This system allows for various sensors, communications nodes, data-links and weapon systems to be integrated together and their infor displayed via an 'open architecture' user interface. This system is said to be one of the most advanced and adaptable maritime C4I in the world, and allows for virtually unlimited upgrades and configurations. There are four flat panel work stations on the CCM Mk1 that can all pull up the same info.

Unlike some of Oregon Iron Works' more exotic creations, the CCM Mk1 could very well result in a highly lucrative series production craft, with at least thirty units and over $400M in production dollars up for grabs through the early part of the next decade. Depending on demand and how this new craft performs, even more boats could be procured beyond those initial thirty units.

The Combat Craft Medium Mark One is slated to reach initial operating capability by the end of 2015. As initial low-rate production ramps up, the stealthy boats should reach full operation capability by around the turn of the decade. In the meantime, if you are driving between Oregon and Washington, keep an eye out for this high-speed clandestine SEAL hauler as it is not everyday you see a stealthy cigarette boat made for taking on the world's most dangerous individuals and organizations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

Bilal9 said:


> Well we can do some joint venture with Colombians regarding design then. Designs are what we need to get good with right now.
> 
> Fabricating in Bangladesh and supplying locally in Asia can be a lot cheaper because our labor rates are very low.
> 
> Colombia can supply over there in South America + West African Coast and we can supply over here in Asia as well as East Africa and Middle East. This way you also avoid shipment costs from South America to Asian and ME region which can be prohibitive.



well, its about geopolitical objectives when you're thinking of exporting military equipment.... you can earn that money by selling lingerie or bedroom toys.... the point is, when you select an export item, you have to be certain what you want to do with it.... for military items you have to be absolutely certain where and how those equipment are likely to be used.... that will tell you on whose feet you're likely to trample on or whom you're likely to embrace....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> well, its about geopolitical objectives when you're thinking of exporting military equipment.... you can earn that money by selling lingerie or bedroom toys.... the point is, when you select an export item, you have to be certain what you want to do with it.... for military items you have to be absolutely certain where and how those equipment are likely to be used.... that will tell you on whose feet you're likely to trample on or whom you're likely to embrace....



Good points all...right on the money...



Homo Sapiens said:


>



Well - color me impressed!

I am really impressed with the marine suspension seats, galley and the restroom.

This thing is even nicer and more ready for export than I thought....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

ভারতে অনুষ্ঠিত BIMSTEC ভুক্ত দেশগুলোর Anti Terrorism drill "MILEX-2018" এর একটি ডেমোনেস্ট্রেশনে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী এবং থাইল্যান্ড সেনাবাহিনী।


----------



## Imran Khan

Michael Corleone said:


> pic 1 & 2 retired
> pic 3 is a transportable field kitchen from ukraine...
> pic 5 and 7 are retired
> pic 8 status unknown
> last pic is of BDR jawans... from like 10 yearss ago during a mutiny and massacre that took place




ok lets start new 

September 20, 2017 on myanmar border BD army carring SKS guns 







2017-08-28 once again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Imran Khan said:


> ok lets start new
> 
> September 20, 2017 on myanmar border BD army carring SKS guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017-08-28 once again


and what are you talking about here?


----------



## Imran Khan

13 April 2018, Bangladesh, Cox's Bazar: A Bangladeshi soldier points at a border canal which separates the country from Myanmar. He shows a Rohingya refugee camp in no man's land. A fence, guarded by Burmese soldiers, lies behind the camp. Photo: Nick Kaiser/dpa (Photo by Nick Kaiser/picture alliance via Getty Images)



Michael Corleone said:


> and what are you talking about here?


if you don't know why jump middle of it mr?






German Foreign Minister Gabriel visits Bangladesh and Myanmar
An armed soldier on guard in the Kutupalong refugee camp during a visit by German Foreign Minister Sigmar Gabriel, in Bangladesh, 19 November 2017. Around 827,000 Rohingya refugees from Myanmar live in the Kutupalong camp. Photo: Kay Nietfeld/dpa (Photo by Kay Nietfeld/picture alliance via Getty Images)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Imran Khan said:


> View attachment 499147
> 
> 
> 13 April 2018, Bangladesh, Cox's Bazar: A Bangladeshi soldier points at a border canal which separates the country from Myanmar. He shows a Rohingya refugee camp in no man's land. A fence, guarded by Burmese soldiers, lies behind the camp. Photo: Nick Kaiser/dpa (Photo by Nick Kaiser/picture alliance via Getty Images)
> 
> 
> if you don't know why jump middle of it mr?


i do know but i want you to be clear at the point you're trying to make
Ansar is volunteer police force... not even soldier


----------



## Imran Khan

TOPSHOT - This September 16, 2017 photo shows a Bangladesh border guard looking at Rohingya refugees at the Jalpatoli refugee camp in the no-man's land area between Myanmar and Bangladesh, near Gumdhum village in Ukhia. More than 400,000 Rohingya Muslims have now arrived in southern Bangladesh seeking sanctuary from violence that the United Nations says likely amounts to ethnic cleansing. But unlike those arriving now, thousands of Rohingya who fled in the early days of the crisis that erupted last month were initially blocked from entering Bangladesh. Too afraid to go back to Myanmar, they set up camp in a small area of no man's land where they have been ever since, waiting for the world to force the country they consider home to take them back. / AFP PHOTO / DOMINIQUE FAGET / TO GO WITH Bangladesh-Myanmar-Rohingya-unrest-refugee-border by Claire Cozens (Photo credit should read DOMINIQUE FAGET/AFP/Getty Images)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

@waz bro, you attention required...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Michael Corleone said:


> i do know but i want you to be clear at the point you're trying to make
> Ansar is volunteer police force... not even soldier


did these guys look you ISO-9000 geared ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

damn this site has problems with photo uploads... anyways
there are trucks from these brands 
Volvo
Iveco
Renault
mercedes benz
MAN
Mitsubishi
Isuzu
ZIL 157 ( which might look dingy, but they are tough like the rest.... time tested proven design.... available in limited numbers and are rare sight)
There are a few trucks that are fabricated locally by the army engineers using ladder chassis from donor/ previously serving trucks
@Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Michael Corleone said:


> damn this site has problems with photo uploads... anyways
> there are trucks from these brands
> Volvo
> Iveco
> Renault
> mercedes benz
> MAN
> Mitsubishi
> Isuzu
> ZIL 157 ( which might look dingy, but they are tough like the rest.... time tested proven design.... available in limited numbers and are rare sight)
> There are a few trucks that are fabricated locally by the army engineers using ladder chassis from donor/ previously serving trucks
> @Imran Khan


nice it seems last one is HQ SAM radar carrier . we have the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> damn this site has problems with photo uploads... anyways
> there are trucks from these brands
> Volvo
> Iveco
> Renault
> mercedes benz
> MAN
> Mitsubishi
> Isuzu
> ZIL 157 ( which might look dingy, but they are tough like the rest.... time tested proven design.... available in limited numbers and are rare sight)
> There are a few trucks that are fabricated locally by the army engineers using ladder chassis from donor/ previously serving trucks
> @Imran Khan



This site's bugs re: photo upload are memory related but the source site could have issues too. Here is my suggestion.

When you upload pictures, go back to edit mode if they don't show up, then choose each photo in the upload mode and hit 'insert' again. In most cases you will see the size of the photo being reduced visibly. Then when you submit the photo will show up for sure...I say this as probably as the most prolific uploader of khoobsurat as well as tough armor images. 

Having a Gig-level Internet connection helps.


----------



## Imran Khan

Bilal9 said:


> This site's bugs re: photo upload are memory related but the source site could have issues too. Here is my suggestion.
> 
> When you upload pictures, go back to edit mode if they don't show up, then choose each photo in the upload mode and hit 'insert' again. In most cases you will see the size of the photo being reduced visibly. Then when you submit the photo will show up for sure...I say this as probably as the most prolific uploader of khoobsurat as well as tough armor images.
> 
> Having a Gig-level Internet connection helps.


why not simply save them in pc and upload on PDF they will stay here longer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

https://defence.pk/pdf/media/albums/bangladesh-army-trucks.73/
i just figured to do this now, after being on this site for 4-5 years xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

BIMSTEC এর অন্তর্ভুক্ত দেশগুলোর মধ্যে অনুষ্ঠিত Anti Terrorism Drill (MILEX-2018) তে অংশগ্রহণকারী দেশগুলোর সেনাদের ছবি।

বাম দিক থেকে বাংলাদেশ,ভুটান,ভারত,মিয়ানমার এবং শ্রীলংকান সেনাবাহিনীর সদস্যরা।


----------



## The Ronin

Vessel Type D (River Worthy) is being re-evaluated. The 10m craft with trailer will join BD Army Riverine Engineering Battalions. It is armed with a 7.62mm machine gun and powered by 2 OB motor engines.

It will have the capacity to carry 15 passengers and 100 kg of ordnance.

Its minimum range is 100 nautical miles. While on land it can be towed on a trailer by existing 3 ton class trucks of the Bangladesh Army.

Its about 3 metres smaller than existing Sea Horse class armoured boats but bigger than class B Defender class boats used by BCG and BN.

#BD Military

http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/334.pdf


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladeshi troops at BIMSTEC exercise. Notice this new badge. this is the badge of the 21st Airborne Brigade that the Bangladesh Army created in recent times.


----------



## The Ronin




----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Nice Pics! But, Bangladesh military sucks...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Flynn Swagmire said:


> Nice Pics! But, Bangladesh military sucks...



Yea maybe in tactical capability.

But I'm sure they can put together a mean calender with those photos!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Avicenna said:


> Yea maybe in tactical capability.


Im sure, Bangladesh military sucks in every military capability. Their sucking starts with their standard issue battlerifle...


Avicenna said:


> But I'm sure they can put together a mean calender with those photos!


Fanboi thing...


----------



## Avicenna

Flynn Swagmire said:


> Im sure, Bangladesh military sucks in every military capability. Their sucking starts with their standard issue battlerifle...
> 
> Fanboi thing...



Its a shame really.

I'm hoping the b#$ch slapping Bangladesh got from Myanmar has knocked some shame and sense into the leadership.

I suspect however that this is probably not the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Based on what you are claiming Bangladesh military's capability and their standard issue assault sucks?? Have you ever used that rifle?? Maybe they don't have so many cool gadgets like western countries but for a developing country from 3rd world with 3 billion budget they are good enough to defend their motherland with gadgets they have and produce by their-selves while other people living outside country only good at trash-talking. If they were that bad UN wouldn't award and praise them for their effortless contribution in UN mission and wouldn't rank among 10 countries in sniper frontier in international army games in Russia while other powerful armies didn't who spends more budget on their military. Why not contribute here to improve our military if you think they suck?? Otherwise you can be happy with your british military which is under budget cut, their navy destroyer, new carrier suffers problem and fart somewhere else.

And if Myanmar didn't knocked our leader any sense then who is getting modernized since 2013 after the maritime dispute?? Don't understand why are you ashamed, inferiority complex perhaps??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

The Ronin said:


> Based on what you are claiming Bangladesh military's capability and their standard issue assault sucks??


Because, it sucks. Even, their cinematic pics sucks...


The Ronin said:


> Have you ever used that rifle??


Not the same model but, AK pattern with 7.62×39 cartridge. Suckzzz.


The Ronin said:


> but for a developing country from 3rd world with 3 billion budget they are good enough to defend their motherland with gadgets they have and produce by their-selves


Thats the main issue! Low budget low quality weapons. Laughable defensive capability...


The Ronin said:


> while other people living outside country only good at trash-talking.


Truth is bitter! Learn to adapt...


The Ronin said:


> If they were that bad UN wouldn't award and praise them for their effortless contribution in UN mission


Sugarcoated words. Means nothing...


The Ronin said:


> and wouldn't rank among 10 countries in sniper frontier in international army games in Russia


Im sure sniper rifles used in that competition was western made and expensive too...


The Ronin said:


> Why not contribute here to improve our military if you are think they suck??


I pay huge amounts of tax and Remittance. What else should I do?


The Ronin said:


> Otherwise you can be happy with your british military which is under budget cut, their navy destroyer, new carrier suffers problem and fart somewhere else.


Please shut your illiterate big mouth up! Our British military maintains one of the most technologically advanced and experienced manpower on earth. We can cut or increase our military budget as we please!

Yes, our new military equipments suffering with many problems. Because, they have lots of latest innovation installed. Latest tech always comes with hiccups and we will develop their solutions too...



The Ronin said:


> And if Myanmar didn't knocked our leader any sense then who is getting modernized since 2013 after the maritime dispute??


How could I know?


The Ronin said:


> Don't understand why are you ashamed, inferiority complex perhaps??


What type of inferiority complex should I have as a mixed British-Sylheti?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Flynn Swagmire said:


> Because, it sucks. Even, their cinematic pics sucks...





Flynn Swagmire said:


> Not the same model but, AK pattern with 7.62×39 cartridge. Suckzzz.



Looks like you are very good at sucking things.



Flynn Swagmire said:


> Thats the main issue! Low budget low quality weapons.



So you are arms expert now?? Although you didn't fire a single bullet from that weapon you just gave your "expert" opinion on this just because fired a Ak variant with 7.62×39 cartridge. 



Flynn Swagmire said:


> Laughable defensive capability...



Sounds like you are some general or something and defeated them in battlefield many times. If you didn't yet care to test??



Flynn Swagmire said:


> Truth is bitter! Learn to adapt...



বালের truth!! 



Flynn Swagmire said:


> Sugarcoated words. Means nothing...



Why would it mean something to trash talker like you who just loves to fart.



Flynn Swagmire said:


> Im sure sniper rifles used in that competition was western made and expensive too...



Sure, you were there too, busy farting at the target with your superman skill. So you think you can't hit your target without "expensive western" rifle. Now that proves how much stupid you are.  So only western rifle is good eh?? FYI all participants either used their own invented weapon or Russian one in that game.









Flynn Swagmire said:


> I pay huge amounts of tax and Remittance. What else should I do?



Well many people do. Doesn't make you something special and people who don't pay taxes give their money to govt through VAT or any other charges, whatever the amount it is. 

What i was really trying to say is if you think our military's capability and their rifle sucks then you must be some big shot western military officer trained by SAS, Navy Seal and have huuuuuuuugeeeee knowledge about weapon and tactics. So why waste time on trash talking when you can train our military by yourself, give them your preciuos knowledge, invest in our defense sector which we need very much and make "bling bling" shiny suppa pawa western weapon so we, including you, our neighbors can be amazed seeing your awesome skill and military tech, instead of you getting only "trollgasm" here. Sure this country can use someone like you with amazing skill and knowledge instead of trash talking. Lots of local কাউয়া can do that part.



Flynn Swagmire said:


> Please shut your illiterate big mouth up!



Oh F-off you stupid wanker.



Flynn Swagmire said:


> Because, they have lots of latest innovation installed. Latest tech always comes with hiccups and we will develop their solutions too...



What engine problem and leaking have to do anything with latest tech and innovation?? 



Flynn Swagmire said:


> How could I know?



Yeah how could you know?? You are busy sucking things and trash talking while they getting new upgrade.



Flynn Swagmire said:


> What type of inferiority complex should I have as a mixed British-Sylheti?



Actually the last part wasn't meant for you. But long i read about your kind too. Who shift to another country then talk shit about BD every now and then.



Flynn Swagmire said:


> low quality weapons.



how many low quality weapons do you see in our military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

The Ronin said:


> Looks like you are very good at sucking things.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are arms expert now?? Although you didn't fire a single bullet from that weapon you just gave your "expert" opinion on this just because fired a Ak variant with 7.62×39 cartridge.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are some general or something and defeated them in battlefield many times. If you didn't yet care to test??
> 
> 
> 
> বালের truth!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it mean something to trash talker like you who just loves to fart.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you were there too, busy farting at the target with your superman skill. So you think you can't hit your target without "expensive western" rifle. Now that proves how much stupid you are.  So only western rifle is good eh?? FYI all participants either used their own invented weapon or Russian one in that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well many people do. Doesn't make you something special and people who don't pay taxes give their money to govt through VAT or any other charges, whatever the amount it is.
> 
> What i was really trying to say is if you think our military's capability and their rifle sucks then you must be some big shot western military officer trained by SAS, Navy Seal and have huuuuuuuugeeeee knowledge about weapon and tactics. So why waste time on trash talking when you can train our military by yourself, give them your preciuos knowledge, invest in our defense sector which we need very much and make "bling bling" shiny suppa pawa western weapon so we, including you, our neighbors can be amazed seeing your awesome skill and military tech, instead of you getting only "trollgasm" here. Sure this country can use someone like you with amazing skill and knowledge instead of trash talking. Lots of local কাউয়া can do that part.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh F-off you stupid wanker.
> 
> 
> 
> What engine problem and leaking have to do anything with latest tech and innovation??
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah how could you know?? You are busy sucking things and trash talking while they getting new upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the last part wasn't meant for you. But long i read about your kind too. Who shift to another country then talk shit about BD every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> how many low quality weapons do you see in our military.



vhai re, ki hoise apnr??2-3 din dhore dekhtesi shobai re kotha diye uray ditesn....calm down brother...


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

The Ronin said:


> Looks like you are very good at sucking things.


Actually, its the reverse...


The Ronin said:


> So you are arms expert now?? Although you didn't fire a single bullet from that weapon you just gave your "expert" opinion on this just because fired a Ak variant with 7.62×39 cartridge.


I fired an original AK from Kalashnikov. And, BD uses a chinese copy. Please, dont talk about quality...


The Ronin said:


> Sounds like you are some general or something and defeated them in battlefield many times. If you didn't yet care to test??


BD has a 3 Billion dollar military budget. I dont have to be a 4/5 star general to know BDs military capability...


The Ronin said:


> বালের truth!!





The Ronin said:


> Why would it mean something to trash talker like you who just loves to fart.


Sugarcoated words are for brain deads. And, most of Bengalis are brain dead...


The Ronin said:


> Sure, you were there too, busy farting at the target with your superman skill. So you think you can't hit your target without "expensive western" rifle. Now that proves how much stupid you are.  So only western rifle is good eh?? FYI all participants either used their own invented weapon or Russian one in that game.


Western weapon are top notch because they comes with lots of accessories to help.

BD can't even modify a bullet and they started to invent sniper rifle? LOL at you...

And, having couple of highly trained elite troops doesn't mean 3 Billion dollar military is a good one!


The Ronin said:


> Well many people do. Doesn't make you something special and people who don't pay taxes give their money to govt through VAT or any other charges, whatever the amount it is.
> 
> What i was really trying to say is if you think our military's capability and their rifle sucks then you must be some big shot western military officer trained by SAS, Navy Seal and have huuuuuuuugeeeee knowledge about weapon and tactics. So why waste time on trash talking when you can train our military by yourself, give them your preciuos knowledge, invest in our defense sector which we need very much and make "bling bling" shiny suppa pawa western weapon so we, including you, our neighbors can be amazed seeing your awesome skill and military tech, instead of you getting only "trollgasm" here. Sure this country can use someone like you with amazing skill and knowledge instead of trash talking. Lots of local কাউয়া can do that part.


Entire BD not just military sucks because of low quality unproductive human trash like you holding power. Who can't take criticism. I do my part without getting anything in return and I have the right to criticize.

If you want me to do things for you unproductive people. I am ready, just handover the power. And, I will bring British rule back...


The Ronin said:


> Oh F-off you stupid wanker.


F off you fugly swamp termite...


The Ronin said:


> What engine problem and leaking have to do anything with latest tech and innovation??


Google about WR-21 gas turbine. WR-21 is the first aeroderivative gas turbine to incorporate gas compressor intercooler and exhaust heat recovery system technologies that deliver low specific fuel consumption across the engine's operating range.

HMS QE has water leakage problem because of faulty welding and will be solved by the manufacturer before her commission.


The Ronin said:


> Yeah how could you know?? You are busy sucking things and trash talking while they getting new upgrade.


Yah, I can see 3 Billion dollar militarys revolutionary upgrades...


The Ronin said:


> Actually the last part wasn't meant for you. But long i read about your kind too. Who shift to another country then talk shit about BD every now and then.


Ok, next time I will try to sugarcoat my words. But, it will not change the reality...


The Ronin said:


> how many low quality weapons do you see in our military.


I don't see any high quality weapons in BD military. Give me some links...


----------



## Avicenna

Flynn Swagmire said:


> Actually, its the reverse...
> 
> I fired an original AK from Kalashnikov. And, BD uses a chinese copy. Please, dont talk about quality...
> 
> BD has a 3 Billion dollar military budget. I dont have to be a 4/5 star general to know BDs military capability...
> 
> 
> 
> Sugarcoated words are for brain deads. And, most of Bengalis are brain dead...
> 
> Western weapon are top notch because they comes with lots of accessories to help.
> 
> BD can't even modify a bullet and they started to invent sniper rifle? LOL at you...
> 
> And, having couple of highly trained elite troops doesn't mean 3 Billion dollar military is a good one!
> 
> Entire BD not just military sucks because of low quality unproductive human trash like you holding power. Who can't take criticism. I do my part without getting anything in return and I have the right to criticize.
> 
> If you want me to do things for you unproductive people. I am ready, just handover the power. And, I will bring British rule back...
> 
> F off you fugly swamp termite...
> 
> Google about WR-21 gas turbine. WR-21 is the first aeroderivative gas turbine to incorporate gas compressor intercooler and exhaust heat recovery system technologies that deliver low specific fuel consumption across the engine's operating range.
> 
> HMS QE has water leakage problem because of faulty welding and will be solved by the manufacturer before her commission.
> 
> Yah, I can see 3 Billion dollar militarys revolutionary upgrades...
> 
> Ok, next time I will try to sugarcoat my words. But, it will not change the reality...
> 
> I don't see any high quality weapons in BD military. Give me some links...



Guys seriously.

Theres enough people throwing crap at you.

You dont really need to be throwing crap at each other.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Avicenna said:


> Guys seriously.
> 
> Theres enough people throwing crap at you.
> 
> You dont really need to be throwing crap at each other.


I didn't started this mud throwing crap. Bengali brains here can't digest simple criticism!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Flynn Swagmire said:


> Actually, its the reverse...
> 
> I fired an original AK from Kalashnikov. And, BD uses a chinese copy. Please, dont talk about quality...
> 
> BD has a 3 Billion dollar military budget. I dont have to be a 4/5 star general to know BDs military capability...
> 
> 
> 
> Sugarcoated words are for brain deads. And, most of Bengalis are brain dead...
> 
> Western weapon are top notch because they comes with lots of accessories to help.
> 
> BD can't even modify a bullet and they started to invent sniper rifle? LOL at you...
> 
> And, having couple of highly trained elite troops doesn't mean 3 Billion dollar military is a good one!
> 
> Entire BD not just military sucks because of low quality unproductive human trash like you holding power. Who can't take criticism. I do my part without getting anything in return and I have the right to criticize.
> 
> If you want me to do things for you unproductive people. I am ready, just handover the power. And, I will bring British rule back...
> 
> F off you fugly swamp termite...
> 
> Google about WR-21 gas turbine. WR-21 is the first aeroderivative gas turbine to incorporate gas compressor intercooler and exhaust heat recovery system technologies that deliver low specific fuel consumption across the engine's operating range.
> 
> HMS QE has water leakage problem because of faulty welding and will be solved by the manufacturer before her commission.
> 
> Yah, I can see 3 Billion dollar militarys revolutionary upgrades...
> 
> Ok, next time I will try to sugarcoat my words. But, it will not change the reality...
> 
> I don't see any high quality weapons in BD military. Give me some links...


The type-81 is a nice weapon and actually better than the original AK-47.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The type-81 is a nice weapon and actually better than the original AK-47.


I know!

But, I believe they're obsolete design and modern replacement required...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Flynn Swagmire said:


> I know!
> 
> But, I believe they're obsolete design and modern replacement required...


True.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Flynn Swagmire said:


> I know!
> 
> But, I believe they're obsolete design and modern replacement required...


It is obsolete from the pov of mounting peripherals(scopes and stuff)....otherwise its a rifle...as far as rifles go you can't really have that much of an advantage over other designs.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Anubis said:


> It is obsolete from the pov of mounting peripherals(scopes and stuff)....otherwise its a rifle...as far as rifles go you can't really have that much of an advantage over other designs.


Bhai, fire a 30 rounds mag with AK-103 and a 30 rounds mag with SCAR-L. You will know the advantages of modern design yourself.

BTW, BD-8 rifle is a older design than AK-103...


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Man, this triggered swamp termite is fun to watch...


----------



## Avicenna

The Ronin said:


> Yeah, you didn't start anything. You are innocent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind A-hole. Your one word contradicts other.
> 
> 
> 
> The Type-56 is only used in para-military now. And BD-08 aka Type 81 is a Chinese designed is a Chinese-designed Kalashnikov and SKS based, incorporates elements of the incorporates elements of the Dragunov, SKS, and AK-47 series rifles. The rifle retains the general layout of the Chinese The rifle retains the general layout of the Chinese Type 56 assault rifle (a license produced AK-47), but it has a SKS-like short-stroke gas-piston design and other improvements to reduce recoil and muzzle jump, giving better firing accuracy. So not actually AK-47 copy.
> 
> 
> 
> That it?? That's your logic?? Those accessories only help to increase accuracy, handling of the weapon not make them shoot laser. Even BD-08 can be fitted with a Picatinny rail, optical sights, bipod, foregrip, night vision, flashlight, and much more modern extra adjustment equipment.. And not all soldiers get or use SOPMOD rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you believe cause it doesn't come with lots of accessories. You believe other things are shit just because you fired some rounds on Ak-47 and only feel amazed and love cool western weapon. This is not some fighter aircraft or tank that you can beat with more updated and modern weapon. It's job is to shoot people and it does it's job perfectly just like 1911, M-24, M-16, AR-15, Ak-47, MP-5, Dragunov, G3. Many country still uses those. If Ak-47 wasn't that good many countries wouldn't use it, made their own variant and still order the new upgraded one. Even USA have their own license built Ak-47 variant. Just because you fired Ak-47 and felt bad about it doesn't make you judge/ specialist on every weapon cause didn't fire or test all of them.
> 
> If western weapon is everything and things become obsolete after new modern weapons then a Kilo class wouldn't disappear from NATO surveillance, a Song class wouldn't surface unnoticed in the middle of a USN CBG during naval exercise, Chinese MANPAD wouldn't hit most advanced F-15, crappy Yemeni boat wouldn't hit French built frigate, TOW missile still won't work against T-90 or Leopard 2 wouldn't get fucked up by IS and YPJ, Mi-17 won't last this long, stay operational in many countries, won't survive RPG attack and continue moving. Even USA uses this helicopter. Why German new frigates has a persistent list to starboard, overweights, a number of "software and hardware defects"??
> 
> So what actually suck is your illusion about Western weapon and crappy theroy about obsolete things.
> 
> 
> 
> But but but western thing is goooooood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid logic. Still no specific logic to prove your point.
> 
> 
> 
> And shit talking is for a hybrid dog whose big fat head filled with shits and often get leaked from it's mouth which is usually known as barking. Your head is so active that it produces trillions of shit, trash talk about Bangladesh and "suck" in nano seconds. You use 100% of your brain in that. How did you get so much active brain?? Is your old man British??
> 
> We are really jealous of you using 100% of your brain. You should donate it for us after your brain explodes for having too much shit inside of it so we can research it to see how a creature like you can 100% utilizes his brain for shit talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's why i asked you to come and contribute here. You are soooooo productive in shit talking that we won't even need fertilizer to grow crops, you will save tons of money just with your one skill. And you are a cocky cunt who has been bestowed with all knowledge on weapons and all military skills. You are real life Rambo!! That skill is definitely needed. We will just sent you to destroy the world in WW3 (not WWE) and completely disband BD Military. Who needs them when we have one man army like you. Your fart deadlier than a Sarin gas. Therefore you will be named as "FART MAN".
> 
> So why waste time in UK and whine about not getting anything in return? What do you want?? A cookie or flower bouquet cause lot of people here work tirelessly and still don't whine or talk shit about their country like you do in aboard. Just jump on the plane and start doing your job instead of abusing the whole Bangladesh.
> 
> So your father is really a British, eh? As you already know how much unproductive human trash we Bangladeshis are with dead brains.
> 
> At least low quality unproductive human trash like us is staying here and trying to change the country while you are busy farting at us.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are ready to fart like you always are.
> 
> 
> 
> ওলে বাবাটা, আমার আহ্লাদের কৌটাটা, আমার জাদু সোনাটা, আমার গুলু-গুলুটা তোমারে নেংটি পড়ায়া, ফিডার খাওয়াইয়া, কোলে কইরা লন্ডন থিকা তুইলা আইনা PM এর চেয়ারে বসায়া দিব। তারপরে চামচ দিয়া আদর করে লোটা থেকে মুখে তুলে "ক্ষমতা" খাওইয়া দেব। If you want to BEG, you gotta say "Please" first.
> 
> Otherwise come and get it. Aren't you the most productive human asset  with active brain?? Why do you suddenly act like unproductive human trash with dead brain?? You sound like all piss and wind suddenly. Don't you know the phrase, "বিনা যুদ্ধে নাহি দিব , সূচাগ্র মেদিনী"
> 
> 
> 
> When did i say BD invented sniper rifle you moron?? That was to inform you that you can't uses western weapon there. For examples: China uses it's own MBT-3000, India their Arjun tank in tank biathlon. Other countries uses Russian T-72 if they don't have their own product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's the deal, huh?? And here i was thinking you could actually help building up this country. At least it's good to know that some area of your active brain is filled with treachery instead of highly intoxicated shit.
> So it's looks like you really are the one who actually good at sucking things. How well you just sucked Great Britain's great cock!! Oh!! you got some white substance in your lips.
> 
> Your family come from this swamp too A-hole, perhaps some of them still live in it as termite. Maybe your British DNA helped you to grow wings and evolve into a ugly cockroach who now lives in a sewer and eat shit doesn't mean you can talk shit about termite. At least not when you carry the flag and passport of this swamp earned by this termites blood.
> 
> So what we see here is that you are an amazing cross breed creature with multiple filthy creatures DNA. You have Robert Clive's (from your British sugar daddy) and Mir Jafar's DNA. One wanted the British rule here and other helped him to do that. And look!! You have also BJP's retard leader Amit Shah's DNA!! You exactly talk like him. Awwww you got a brain like him. How sweet. Bugger off now you twat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the reality in Bangladesh is changing day by day. You are just busy in trash talking about this country and sucking things that either you can't see or pretend not seeing anything. You will start to see much better after 2030.
> 
> Here's little glimpse of changing reality by the efforts of low quality unproductive human trash aka termites from this swamp.
> https://www.thedailystar.net/business/news/most-advanced-data-centre-set-test-run-1638667
> 
> And some upgrades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more in flying test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more will come with Sea Spray AESA radar. The short range MPA squadron is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theindependentbd.com/post/132616
> https://quwa.org/2017/12/18/bangladesh-releases-rfp-for-male-uav/
> (with two more) https://quwa.org/2016/11/30/bangladesh-is-seeking-two-anti-submarine-warfare-helicopters/
> 
> And there's more to come. Don't worry we will notify you about the changing reality and new upgrades if you can see while you are busy at trash talking and sucking things.
> 
> 
> 
> As i told you are busy at trash talking and sucking things. How will you see. And it's actually hard to satisfy a twat like you who only gets orgasm in western weapon. You are that kinda guy who will dump the GF/BF if he sees someone with Lamborghini.
> 
> Anyway you can start with Otomat, KRISS Vector, Rangemaster 308, AX338, AX50, M4, Colt M4A1, A244-S torpedo, MGL Mk1, Metis ATGM, Taurus SMT9, M249 SAW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, simple criticism.  Still waiting for proof and specific reason for saying all this shit about our military and country. Congratulations for single handedly ruining the word, "SUCK". Your mother really worked hard day and "night" to teach you that word very well.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you worthless piece of shit. Lots of Bangladeshis in here and abroad works tirelessly day and night for their country. Some even contribute more than a trash like you. they don't complain, insult, abuse their country or run their mouth like your filthy, stinky hole. Many Bangladeshis here don't talk shit about country.
> 
> Criticize?? You have right to criticize?? Simple criticism?? Just because you send money to this country?? Who made that rule for you??!! Tor bap??!! This is criticism?? All you did here is insult my country and it's people. And the continuous use of "Suck" word. That's all you did. Your money don't come to us. So you have no fucking right to insult us nor our country or military. Go learn criticism first dick-head. Bangladesh can move on without some money from some trash like you who thinks sending remittance gives them right to insult their country. Spend your money on drinking guinness beer.
> 
> If our country entirely suck, our military suck, if this country is swamp, if most of it's people are low quality unproductive human trash, why do you lurk in this sub-forum?? Cause you good at sucking things as i already said before. Not only good but you also love sucking things actually. That's why you lurk shamelessly in Bangladesh sub-forum, which entirely suck including it's military according to you. Now go suck your Great Britain's Royal cock sucker!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now don't tell us that you fired those two too.



Why are you so emotional?

Thats a major flaw for Bengalis.

Anyways, its ironic the pics you posted are of things BOUGHT by Bangaldesh. NOT MADE.

Your lengthy emotional diatribe just makes this subforum more of a joke than it is.

Please don't do that again.

However, your posting of articles are a GREAT contribution.

So thank you for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Avicenna said:


> Anyways, its ironic the pics you posted are of things BOUGHT by Bangaldesh. NOT MADE.



I never said anywhere that BD made these or any of that. He laughed about the upgrades, so i showed some.



Avicenna said:


> Why are you so emotional?



Why i won't be? We all know we have flaws, weakness and bad part in every places. But that doesn't mean we have no good things. Every country has the same case. But this piece of shit just went from military to country and it's people and insulted everyone. Which Bangladeshi do that??!! You and other guys live outside the country. Do you all trash about this country like him?? I only saw false flagger or complete retard talk this much shit about their country and people in this forum. It's unfortunate i can't speak Bengali here, otherwise i could've given this twat a far worse reply.

The best answer for your question is my signature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

@waz bro, can you civilize some uncivilized trashes roaming here?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> Why are you so emotional?
> 
> Thats a major flaw for Bengalis.


They don’t call us Italians of the east for no reason

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Michael Corleone said:


> They don’t call us Italians of the east for no reason



A black college mate well acquianted with South Asians once told me off all the desi groups he's interacted with, Punjabis and Bengalis have the most soul.

He meant that as a compliment.

I can see what he is saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

ভাইয়েরা বাকবিতন্ডা করলে বাংলায় করো ইংরেজিতে কইরোনা। খারাপ দেখায়। 

আর স্টিকি থ্রেড এ না করা ভালো।


----------



## Michael Corleone

she's out of shape already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Michael Corleone said:


> she's out of shape already


Political promotion...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Flynn Swagmire said:


> Bhai, fire a 30 rounds mag with AK-103 and a 30 rounds mag with SCAR-L. You will know the advantages of modern design yourself.
> 
> BTW, BD-8 rifle is a older design than AK-103...


SCAR-L fires a 5.56 Nato round..How different was the AK103 compared to the AKM? What did it feel like?Was it more accurate?


----------



## TopCat

Susan Giti- Promoted to major general. Is she a hindu?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Anubis said:


> SCAR-L fires a 5.56 Nato round.


Yep. I like 5.56 NATO rounds.

Lighter weight, allowing more ammunition to carried for the same given weight.

Less power, allowing more control of the weapon in automatic or rapid semi-automatic.

Usually doesn't kill outright, taking three enemy combatants out of combat: one wounded, two stretcher bearers. LOL!

Allows quicker and more effective training, because of reduced recoil.


Anubis said:


> How different was the AK103 compared to the AKM? What did it feel like?Was it more accurate?


Never fired an AKM unfortunately! The AK103 I fired was polymer furnitured but, no picatinny rail.

AK103 got quite a bit of recoil, and is inaccurate for quick bursts...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Ronin said:


> Looks like you are very good at sucking things.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are arms expert now?? Although you didn't fire a single bullet from that weapon you just gave your "expert" opinion on this just because fired a Ak variant with 7.62×39 cartridge.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are some general or something and defeated them in battlefield many times. If you didn't yet care to test??
> 
> 
> 
> বালের truth!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it mean something to trash talker like you who just loves to fart.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you were there too, busy farting at the target with your superman skill. So you think you can't hit your target without "expensive western" rifle. Now that proves how much stupid you are.  So only western rifle is good eh?? FYI all participants either used their own invented weapon or Russian one in that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well many people do. Doesn't make you something special and people who don't pay taxes give their money to govt through VAT or any other charges, whatever the amount it is.
> 
> What i was really trying to say is if you think our military's capability and their rifle sucks then you must be some big shot western military officer trained by SAS, Navy Seal and have huuuuuuuugeeeee knowledge about weapon and tactics. So why waste time on trash talking when you can train our military by yourself, give them your preciuos knowledge, invest in our defense sector which we need very much and make "bling bling" shiny suppa pawa western weapon so we, including you, our neighbors can be amazed seeing your awesome skill and military tech, instead of you getting only "trollgasm" here. Sure this country can use someone like you with amazing skill and knowledge instead of trash talking. Lots of local কাউয়া can do that part.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh F-off you stupid wanker.
> 
> 
> 
> What engine problem and leaking have to do anything with latest tech and innovation??
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah how could you know?? You are busy sucking things and trash talking while they getting new upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the last part wasn't meant for you. But long i read about your kind too. Who shift to another country then talk shit about BD every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> how many low quality weapons do you see in our military.







wow those giant *** golden stars defeat the entire purpose of wearing them on the arms..


----------



## The Ronin

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী ইঞ্জিনিয়ারিং ব্যাটালিয়নগুলোর জন্য Armoured Vehicle LaunchedBridge এর টেন্ডার দিয়েছে।এগুলো যুদ্ধের সময়ে সেনাসরঞ্জাম যেমন-ট্যাংক,কামান,এপিসি ও সেনা পারাপারের জন্য ব্রিজ নির্মান করে থাকে।

লিংক- http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/448.pdf... See more

Standardization of 50 ton tank transporter with trailer. 

http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/434.pdf


----------



## Nike

TopCat said:


> Susan Giti- Promoted to major general. Is she a hindu?



Too much chubby ness and protuding belly from a high officers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

*BJP Rajya Sabha MP threatens to take over Bangladesh*


BJP leader Subrahmanyam Swamy has alleged that continuous torture is being done on minority Hindu communities in Bangladesh. The MP of the Rajya Sabha has threatened to occupy Bangladesh if it does not stop the attack. Online news media quoted him as 24/7. It is to be noted, Subhashamanam has made a controversial remark about Bangladesh in the past.
Subrahmanya Swami




Subrahmanyam Swami was present in the capital city of Tripura on Sunday. In the evening, in front of journalists, Subrahmanyam Swamy complained of discrimination against minority Hindu community against Bangladesh. Subrahmanyam claimed that many Hindu temples in Bangladesh were being forcibly occupied. At the same time, he has further complained that people of poor people of Bangladesh are being persuaded by pressure on the people. Subrahmanyam Swami said, "The continuous attack on Hindus is on the soil of Bangladesh. Bangladesh will be occupied if this trend is not immediately stopped.

Subharmanam Swamy, while pointing to India's support to the Prime Minister of Bangladesh, said, "India has support for Sheikh Hasina. But Muslims should stop the conversion of Hindu Hindus and the demolition of temples. "He said that the 'madness' of the majority community on the Hindus of Bangladesh should be stopped immediately. Said, "If the madness against Hindus does not stop, Bangladesh will have to occupy." I will give the advice to the government. "

It should be noted that this past BJP has made a controversial comment on Bangladesh, the BJP leader said. In April 2014, the BJP leader claimed that after dividing the country, one-third of Muslims from Bangladesh entered India. So Bangladesh has to take them back. If not, by pulling parallel lines from Khulna to Sylhet, one third of Bangladesh's land will be left to India.


*পাগলে কিনা বলে ছাগলে কিনা খাই*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> *BJP Rajya Sabha MP threatens to take over Bangladesh*
> 
> 
> BJP leader Subrahmanyam Swamy has alleged that continuous torture is being done on minority Hindu communities in Bangladesh. The MP of the Rajya Sabha has threatened to occupy Bangladesh if it does not stop the attack. Online news media quoted him as 24/7. It is to be noted, Subhashamanam has made a controversial remark about Bangladesh in the past.
> Subrahmanya Swami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subrahmanyam Swami was present in the capital city of Tripura on Sunday. In the evening, in front of journalists, Subrahmanyam Swamy complained of discrimination against minority Hindu community against Bangladesh. Subrahmanyam claimed that many Hindu temples in Bangladesh were being forcibly occupied. At the same time, he has further complained that people of poor people of Bangladesh are being persuaded by pressure on the people. Subrahmanyam Swami said, "The continuous attack on Hindus is on the soil of Bangladesh. Bangladesh will be occupied if this trend is not immediately stopped.
> 
> Subharmanam Swamy, while pointing to India's support to the Prime Minister of Bangladesh, said, "India has support for Sheikh Hasina. But Muslims should stop the conversion of Hindu Hindus and the demolition of temples. "He said that the 'madness' of the majority community on the Hindus of Bangladesh should be stopped immediately. Said, "If the madness against Hindus does not stop, Bangladesh will have to occupy." I will give the advice to the government. "
> 
> It should be noted that this past BJP has made a controversial comment on Bangladesh, the BJP leader said. In April 2014, the BJP leader claimed that after dividing the country, one-third of Muslims from Bangladesh entered India. So Bangladesh has to take them back. If not, by pulling parallel lines from Khulna to Sylhet, one third of Bangladesh's land will be left to India.
> 
> 
> *পাগলে কিনা বলে ছাগলে কিনা খাই*


We already converted your daughter. If you try to occupy us we will convert you and unleash you on the rest of Indian hindus. 
@Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

TopCat said:


> We already converted your daughter


What!? Really!? 
Why? For love?


----------



## Nilgiri

TopCat said:


> We already converted your daughter. If you try to occupy us we will convert you and unleash you on the rest of Indian hindus.
> @Nilgiri



You should focus your energy on finding your family instead of tagging me:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/growing-number-of-bangladeshi-women-in-indian-brothels.509041/

Always remember your comment you wrote when your illegals in burma were being sent back to your swamp in droves...."BD just opened its legs wider" (and you changed your DP to that crying piece of crap too lol)...that is what you always were, always are and always will be as a people. It explains the 3 million constant tearing up too....a defeated, dejected abused sewage trash people.

Even your own people want a final solution:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...s-news-discussion.570681/page-5#post-10688072

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

Michael Corleone said:


> What!? Really!?
> Why? For love?


Swami ji is a smart guy.. he and his family know how to pick the best ones..(you know what i meant)
@Nilgiri type pure blood dravir cant come close to the competition.



Nilgiri said:


> You should focus your energy on finding your family instead of tagging me:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/growing-number-of-bangladeshi-women-in-indian-brothels.509041/
> 
> Always remember your comment you wrote when your illegals in burma were being sent back to your swamp in droves...."BD just opened its legs wider" (and you changed your DP to that crying piece of crap too lol)...that is what you always were, always are and always will be as a people. It explains the 3 million constant tearing up too....a defeated, dejected abused sewage trash people.
> 
> Even your own people want a final solution:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...s-news-discussion.570681/page-5#post-10688072


Ya ok!!









And what was your point...


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> What!? Really!?
> Why? For love?



This is OT subject but,

His daughter Suhasini Haider





Suhasini Haider , a known journalist is a Hindu by birth; but married to a Muslim (Nadeem Haider) by choice. Well, like all true liberals; she does not pay attention to religious and cultural identities of a person [1]






According to her ;she was raised in a liberal environment where her parents allowed children freedom to take their decisions.
Coincidentally, her father *Dr Subramanian Swamy *- a born Tamil brahmin- married Dr Roxana Swamy- a parsi or Zoroastrian by birth
Conclusion: Religion like politics is a subject of personal choice !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> This is OT subject but,
> 
> His daughter Suhasini Haider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suhasini Haider , a known journalist is a Hindu by birth; but married to a Muslim (Nadeem Haider) by choice. Well, like all true liberals; she does not pay attention to religious and cultural identities of a person [1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to her ;she was raised in a liberal environment where her parents allowed children freedom to take their decisions.
> Coincidentally, her father *Dr Subramanian Swamy *- a born Tamil brahmin- married Dr Roxana Swamy- a parsi or Zoroastrian by birth
> Conclusion: Religion like politics is a subject of personal choice !


now the guys seems so hypocritical to his cause...
knew it, all politicians are roaches....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Well that's interesting, Aimpoint mentioning compatibility of their product with BD08 on their website.

DGDP released a tender for 1x collimator sights sometimes back.

https://www.aimpoint.com/product/aimpoint-pro/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

The naked Durjoy (before placement of ERA)!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ansar paramilitary, the largest standing paramilitary force of Bangladesh is phasing out their entire stockpile of Lee Enfield .303 rifles after a century of use by December 2018 ahead of the national elections.

The weapon is too bulky, slow to load and powerful for use by law enforcement agencies. Smaller, more sophisticated carbines, submachine guns and shotguns are more suitable to fulfill the role of the Ansar.

The government has approved 30,000 shotguns and 3 million rounds of ammunition for Ansar, which are to be acquired from BMTF for the first time.

BMTF is a Bangladesh Army owned enterprise. It has a joint venture partnership with a Turkish arms maker for providing shotguns to Bangladeshi forces.

**

If you find any law enforcers carrying .303 after December please take a photo and tag

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Two to three more CN295W tactical transport aircraft will join the Bangladesh Army Aviation wing soon.

Notice that most other Army Aviation wings of neighbouring countries use business jets for medevac duties and other staff transport role but all of them are much smaller than BD Army's CN295Ws.

Also on a side note the Bangladesh Army is buying a couple of air ambulances having jet power. Something like the ERJ135 (example).

...................

The Bangladesh Army Engineers have been tasked with constructing three large jetties at BNS Sher-e-Bangla in Patuakhali. BNS SeB will become the largest naval base of Bangladesh once it reaches full operational capacity.

The Army engineers are also constructing an embankment there besides ancillary works.

#BDMilitary.com Exclusive





__ https://www.facebook.com/







Michael Corleone said:


> Ansar paramilitary, the largest standing paramilitary force of Bangladesh is phasing out their entire stockpile of Lee Enfield .303 rifles after a century of use by December 2018 ahead of the national elections.
> 
> The weapon is too bulky, slow to load and powerful for use by law enforcement agencies. Smaller, more sophisticated carbines, submachine guns and shotguns are more suitable to fulfill the role of the Ansar.
> 
> The government has approved 30,000 shotguns and 3 million rounds of ammunition for Ansar, which are to be acquired from BMTF for the first time.
> 
> BMTF is a Bangladesh Army owned enterprise. It has a joint venture partnership with a Turkish arms maker for providing shotguns to Bangladeshi forces.
> 
> **
> 
> If you find any law enforcers carrying .303 after December please take a photo and tag

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Army is evaluating 5 door Bullet proof Jeep for UN mission 
http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/452.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Army is evaluating 5 door Bullet proof Jeep for UN mission
> http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/452.pdf



What the Bangladesh Army is looking for is what the US Marine Corps chose recently - Joint Light Tactical Vehicle (JLTV) which is a Humvee replacement. 

There were lots of competing designs, but in the end the OshKosh design won. This is a production standard USMC JLTV in M1280 General Purpose (GP) configuration, this example fitted with a deep fording kit and tire chains for winter snow use.




.

This Oshkosh L-ATV configured as a JLTV, and equipped with M153 CROWS II remote weapon system integrated with M2 Browning .50 caliber Heavy machine gun.


----------



## Bilal9

Since the price tag of $250,000 per vehicle for the JLTV above might be too much for a country like Bangladesh, we can go with two other much less expensive (but also lightly armored) choices.

The Toyota Mega Cruiser, big brother of the Land Cruiser, or Japanese version of the HMMWV (Humvee).













Or the IVECO (Fiat) *LMV* (Light Multirole Vehicle) which is EXTREMELY popular








Whatever we get, we should try to get ToT with it. Only way to reduce dependence on foreign sources.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> What the Bangladesh Army is looking for is what the US Marine Corps chose recently - Joint Light Tactical Vehicle (JLTV) which is a Humvee replacement.
> 
> There were lots of competing designs, but in the end the OshKosh design won. This is a production standard USMC JLTV in M1280 General Purpose (GP) configuration, this example fitted with a deep fording kit and tire chains for winter snow use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This Oshkosh L-ATV configured as a JLTV, and equipped with M153 CROWS II remote weapon system integrated with M2 Browning .50 caliber Heavy machine gun.


These are useless for armies of developing countries...

What you need is a Level 6 Armoured vehicle capable pf transporting something like 8-10 troops.



Bilal9 said:


> Since the price tag of $250,000 per vehicle for the JLTV above might be too much for a country like Bangladesh, we can go with two other much less expensive (but also lightly armored) choices.
> 
> The Toyota Mega Cruiser, big brother of the Land Cruiser, or Japanese version of the HMMWV (Humvee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the IVECO (Fiat) *LMV* (Light Multirole Vehicle) which is EXTREMELY popular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever we get, we should try to get ToT with it. Only way to reduce dependence on foreign sources.





Bilal9 said:


> Since the price tag of $250,000 per vehicle for the JLTV above might be too much for a country like Bangladesh, we can go with two other much less expensive (but also lightly armored) choices.
> 
> The Toyota Mega Cruiser, big brother of the Land Cruiser, or Japanese version of the HMMWV (Humvee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the IVECO (Fiat) *LMV* (Light Multirole Vehicle) which is EXTREMELY popular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever we get, we should try to get ToT with it. Only way to reduce dependence on foreign sources.


How bout this;


----------



## Bilal9

Some more examples of the IVECO LMV, a UN example being used by Norwegian Army (All the more reason for BA to choose the IVECO for commonality in maintenance and spares).






Standardized British bulletproof armor IVECO LMV version named 'Panther' (chosen instead of Land Rover 110)





Another armored IVECO LMV version built under license (from CKD kits) in Russia in a JV factory, named 'Rys' (Lynx),





Russia has its homegrown design, 'Tigr', those are Kornet missiles on the roof.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Since the price tag of $250,000 per vehicle for the JLTV above might be too much for a country like Bangladesh, we can go with two other much less expensive (but also lightly armored) choices.
> 
> The Toyota Mega Cruiser, big brother of the Land Cruiser, or Japanese version of the HMMWV (Humvee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the IVECO (Fiat) *LMV* (Light Multirole Vehicle) which is EXTREMELY popular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever we get, we should try to get ToT with it. Only way to reduce dependence on foreign sources.


Standard SUV in Bangladesh army is the land cruiser... the Japanese option will be reliable and cost effective... 

we’ve got iveco trucks but I don’t recommend these for Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> How bout this;
> 
> View attachment 504598
> View attachment 504599


Very interesting. Where is this from? Would like to learn more about them.


----------



## Bilal9

Al-Ansar said:


> Very interesting. Where is this from? Would like to learn more about them.



Those are Interceptor light armored vehicles, Made in Pakistan by Cavalier Group. They also make a heavier three axle version.

https://defence-blog.com/army/first...-made-interceptor-light-armoured-vehicle.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Al-Ansar said:


> Very interesting. Where is this from? Would like to learn more about them.





Bilal9 said:


> Those are Interceptor light armored vehicles, Made in Pakistan by Cavalier Group. They also make a heavier three axle version.
> 
> https://defence-blog.com/army/first...-made-interceptor-light-armoured-vehicle.html


Armoured Security Vehicle Mohafiz-IV on Interceptor (international brand name) is the latest veh of Mohafiz series designed and mfr on the Chassis of Toyota Land Cruiser LC-79 having upgraded brake system and suspension system to handle extra weight and ensure better maneuverability in all types of terrain. Veh providing B-6 level protection to its crew against 7.62 mm soft core rounds of Kalashnikov and Rifle G-3. Bullet Proof Glass fitted in the veh also provides B-6 level protection. Run flat tyres installed enables the ASV to cover 50 KMs once hit by a bullet and tyres are deflated, thus Run Flat Tyres meet finable standards. The veh has seating capacity of eight persons incl Commander & Driver. Veh is also fitted with 360 degree rotating closed turret or open gunner shield at the top thus facilitating all round surveillance and firing capability. Seven Firing Ports along with bullet proof view glasses ensure effective target engagement all around. Max speed of the veh is 150 Km / hr.


Other Cavalier and HIT JVs:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destranator

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Armoured Security Vehicle Mohafiz-IV on Interceptor (international brand name) is the latest veh of Mohafiz series designed and mfr on the Chassis of Toyota Land Cruiser LC-79 having upgraded brake system and suspension system to handle extra weight and ensure better maneuverability in all types of terrain. Veh providing B-6 level protection to its crew against 7.62 mm soft core rounds of Kalashnikov and Rifle G-3. Bullet Proof Glass fitted in the veh also provides B-6 level protection. Run flat tyres installed enables the ASV to cover 50 KMs once hit by a bullet and tyres are deflated, thus Run Flat Tyres meet finable standards. The veh has seating capacity of eight persons incl Commander & Driver. Veh is also fitted with 360 degree rotating closed turret or open gunner shield at the top thus facilitating all round surveillance and firing capability. Seven Firing Ports along with bullet proof view glasses ensure effective target engagement all around. Max speed of the veh is 150 Km / hr.
> 
> 
> Other Cavalier and HIT JVs:
> View attachment 505044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 505040
> View attachment 505041
> View attachment 505042
> View attachment 505043




Those are sleek vehicles bro. We will need to see how they perform with Pakistani forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nahid

WE SHOULD buy this vehicle with TOT (local assembly) from our chines brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nahid said:


> WE SHOULD buy this vehicle with TOT (local assembly) from our chines brother.


the likelihood of this happening is higher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=398054504064900

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

CASA-295 of Bangladesh Army Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

This is the home of the East Bengal Regiment in Chittagong. The EBR is the only regiment in all of South Asian military history to engage in war and defeat units of both the Indian and Pakistani armies.









Type 69IIG of Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

the roadwheels are jacked with mud


----------



## Bilal9

Type 69IIG of Bangladesh Army has been modified with a NATO-round compatible 105mm bore rifled gun, and can fire ATGM's like these (FALARICK 105),





*SPECS*
Maximum firing range, 5000m 
Flight time at maximum range, 17 seconds
Guidance system, Semiautomatic by laser beam
Warhead:
- type, tandem hollow-charge
- armour penetration behind ERA, not less than 550 mm

This is cheap counter against MBT's. 

Avg. Western MBT price is around 7 to 10 Million USD. 

You can buy 150-300 of these ATGM's for that price.

Here is an Abrams being blown up (my condolences to the families of the warriors in it). It was an early Kornet model that was used against it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790594445725011968


----------



## The Ronin

Floating barrack number 39 of Bangladesh Army.

Made in Bangladesh.

#BDMilitary.com



















__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=400818690455148

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

swats new APC "BATTX"(USA) ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

^^
Actually this is a tactical vehicle very popular with police depts. in the US and is based on the Ford F-550 heavy duty commercial truck, which is cheap enough to source as a basic platform.

The welded parts are easy enough to weld but the reason these are somewhat expensive as a tactical platform is the proven/documented blast-proof nature of these designs.

Here is a basic F-550 shortbed platform (usually used as a farm horse-trailer towing platform in states such as Texas and Oklahoma and Midwestern US areas).





Also used sometimes as a wrecker/tow vehicle (newer model with revised fascia).





When you unscrew and take off the civilian sheetmetal and put in armored steel plate, you get this,

https://www.armoredcars.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/Police-Mag.pdf

https://www.armoredcars.com/the-arm...atured-in-police-magazines-vehicle-spotlight/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> ^^
> Actually this is a tactical vehicle very popular with police depts. in the US and is based on the Ford F-550 heavy duty commercial truck, which is cheap enough to source as a basic platform.
> 
> The welded parts are easy enough to weld but the reason these are somewhat expensive as a tactical platform is the proven/documented blast-proof nature of these designs.
> 
> Here is a basic F-550 shortbed platform (usually used as a farm horse-trailer towing platform in states such as Texas and Oklahoma and Midwestern US areas).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also used sometimes as a wrecker/tow vehicle (newer model with revised fascia).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you unscrew and take off the civilian sheetmetal and put in armored steel plate, you get this,
> 
> https://www.armoredcars.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/Police-Mag.pdf
> 
> https://www.armoredcars.com/the-arm...atured-in-police-magazines-vehicle-spotlight/


wow, i didn't know they share the same chassis. tbh if bangladesh invest a bit on research, they can save a whole lot of money. just get the chassis and the engine... modify engine and transmission to meet the power needs and design your own blast proof body and mate them together. labor cost in bd is as cheap as water compared to US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> wow, i didn't know they share the same chassis. tbh if bangladesh invest a bit on research, they can save a whole lot of money. just get the chassis and the engine... modify engine and transmission to meet the power needs and design your own blast proof body and mate them together. labor cost in bd is as cheap as water compared to US



Agreed on all counts. The only issue is blast proof armor which uses composites. These are sourced from specialized vendors anyways, even in the US.

I am surprised why some retired Bangladesh army guy has not taken this on himself, supplying to the army, they can even replicate or license existing designs. 

Licensing helps with specs and maybe even overseas sales, say on Africa or Middle East countries. Pakistani companies are doing this day in and day out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> Agreed on all counts. The only issue is blast proof armor which uses composites. These are sourced from specialized vendors anyways, even in the US.
> 
> I am surprised why some retired Bangladesh army guy has not taken this on himself, supplying to the army, they can even replicate or license existing designs.
> 
> Licensing helps with specs and maybe even overseas sales, say on Africa or Middle East countries. Pakistani companies are doing this day in and day out.


The ideal platform to produce B-6 & 7 level armour protection light vehicles easily available in asia is Toyota Tundras,Land cruiser LCs with more powerful engines and local armouring companies which have their own R&D and other facilities.

In Pakistan.. there are several companies Armour plating civilian luxury vehicles like V12s and other SUVs and Sedans down to a corolla.

So alot of them started developing their own vehicles on LC chasis..

HIT also did that back in the 2000s with older Muhafiz LAVs.

Now the game is getting complicated.
Private companies have started venturing into defence market... they either partner with european and other western companies like Raytheon,Jankel,Marconi... aswell as state complexes like HIT..

Coming up with their own products which they sell to Pak Military and export to other friendly states.

So now we have Pakistani companies producing Next gen Optical Systems,UBGLs,Automatic Grenade launchers,UGVs,Thermal sights for weapons,LR Binoculars,LR thermal Binoculars,Surv systems,UAVs,Under water drones,small uavs that can fit in your hand and civilian drones that can operate for days...

They coming up with MRAVs,IFVs,LAVs, rifles,Body armour and other stuff...

Than we have universities funded by the govt... where students are givem access to military technology...

Working on Fire control systems,Tanks imagery systems etc..

These chaps than come up with their own solutions... from unmanned weapon systems (IGVs) to bomb disposal bots..

The ideas are than picked up by the state complexes.. resulting in a refined product and an educated manpower.

The PAF has launched KAMRA AVIATION CITY ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

I believe the Bangladesh Army can follow the innovation pattern of South African Army in developing new tanks (MBTs) and armored vehicles by evolving them from existing platforms which was necessitated by apartheid embargoes. As an example, the initial Mk.1 Olifant (Elephant) MBT was developed from using Centurion tank hulls and powertrains that the Indian Army had scrapped. 

The picture below from a few months ago shows the older version Mk.1A on the left and the completely revised hull of the Mk.2A on the right, modeled after a later model German Leopard, but much smaller in size. The Mk.2 tank weighs in the 60 ton range and uses a smooth-bore 120 mm gun, they reportedly have two squadrons (14X2 units). 

British Army Orbat
3 tanks per Troop 
4 troops per Squadron 
2 tanks in Squadron Headquarters 
*Total 14 Main Battle Tanks per Squadron*

It is quite admirable what the SAA has accomplished with very limited funds, options and usable technology.






This is the latest version - Olifant Mk.2B





As can be seen above, it has a latest shallow Leopard type turret and a thermal imager upgrade.


----------



## Nike

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The ideal platform to produce B-6 & 7 level armour protection light vehicles easily available in asia is Toyota Tundras,Land cruiser LCs with more powerful engines and local armouring companies which have their own R&D and other facilities.
> 
> In Pakistan.. there are several companies Armour plating civilian luxury vehicles like V12s and other SUVs and Sedans down to a corolla.
> 
> So alot of them started developing their own vehicles on LC chasis..
> 
> HIT also did that back in the 2000s with older Muhafiz LAVs.
> 
> Now the game is getting complicated.
> Private companies have started venturing into defence market... they either partner with european and other western companies like Raytheon,Jankel,Marconi... aswell as state complexes like HIT..
> 
> Coming up with their own products which they sell to Pak Military and export to other friendly states.
> 
> So now we have Pakistani companies producing Next gen Optical Systems,UBGLs,Automatic Grenade launchers,UGVs,Thermal sights for weapons,LR Binoculars,LR thermal Binoculars,Surv systems,UAVs,Under water drones,small uavs that can fit in your hand and civilian drones that can operate for days...
> 
> They coming up with MRAVs,IFVs,LAVs, rifles,Body armour and other stuff...
> 
> Than we have universities funded by the govt... where students are givem access to military technology...
> 
> Working on Fire control systems,Tanks imagery systems etc..
> 
> These chaps than come up with their own solutions... from unmanned weapon systems (IGVs) to bomb disposal bots..
> 
> The ideas are than picked up by the state complexes.. resulting in a refined product and an educated manpower.
> 
> The PAF has launched KAMRA AVIATION CITY ...



Got new variants of our Komodo armed with 25 mm chain gun and ATGM






this vehicles had Toyota gene on it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I believe the Bangladesh Army can follow the innovation pattern of South African Army in developing new tanks (MBTs) and armored vehicles by evolving them from existing platforms which was necessitated by apartheid embargoes. As an example, the initial Mk.1 Olifant (Elephant) MBT was developed from using Centurion tank hulls and powertrains that the Indian Army had scrapped.
> 
> The picture below from a few months ago shows the older version Mk.1A on the left and the completely revised hull of the Mk.2A on the right, modeled after a later model German Leopard, but much smaller in size. The Mk.2 tank weighs in the 60 ton range and uses a smooth-bore 120 mm gun, they reportedly have two squadrons (14X2 units).
> 
> British Army Orbat
> 3 tanks per Troop
> 4 troops per Squadron
> 2 tanks in Squadron Headquarters
> *Total 14 Main Battle Tanks per Squadron*
> 
> It is quite admirable what the SAA has accomplished with very limited funds, options and usable technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the latest version - Olifant Mk.2B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As can be seen above, it has a latest shallow Leopard type turret and a thermal imager upgrade.


this looks so tall, it seems this will be really easy to hit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> this looks so tall, it seems this will be really easy to hit



Well underneath the electronics and the super modern turret, these are still vintage 1960s Indian Centurions rescued from scrapyards. In the bush and the hard packed clay and sandy South African terrain, a little bit of retro tallboy stance with narrow tracks may not be such a trade-off.

A common tactic in tank battles is to fire from behind berms which is called 'hull down position'. It really does not matter how tall your tank is at that point because you are hiding the hull and only exposing the turret.











The cool thing about these Olifants are how much SAA saved by NOT manufacturing new hulls/armor . They now have three squadrons of these things built indigenously and with not a lot of cash outlay.

In our situation, we can refurbish our Bijoy tanks (MBT2000) with newer lower profile turrets fifteen/twenty years down the line, just like we did with our re-turreted Type 59s (Durjoy) now.

One could design new tank hulls spread low to the ground like the latest Leopard/Abrams/T90/Merkava platforms and the South Africans (Denel and subcontractors) were certainly capable of this, but the cost to do so is rather astronomical compared to the advantages gained, especially in the South African scenario, considering their low tech adversaries like Lesotho etc.

This is not an endorsement of an apartheid regime but the quantitative advantages gained for these have analogs to our situations.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> 'hull down position'.


pretty sure anything will punch through them in that position too


Bilal9 said:


> In our situation, we can refurbish our Bijoy tanks (MBT2000) with newer lower profile turrets fifteen/twenty years down the line, just like we did with our re-turreted Type 59s (Durjoy) now.


the durjoys have the old turret but with added slabs of composite armor in a welded/modular manner... the 2000s would not require such drastic changes... you could just get those upgrade packages from china and slap them on. but then, hopefully 15/20 years from now... we get rid off the old timers and get everything new and better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> pretty sure anything will punch through them in that position too
> 
> the durjoys have the old turret but with added slabs of composite armor in a welded/modular manner... the 2000s would not require such drastic changes... you could just get those upgrade packages from china and slap them on. but then, hopefully 15/20 years from now... we get rid off the old timers and get everything new and better



I thought the type 59G modified in Bangladesh with locally assembled Type 96 turret is called a Durjoy...AFAIK it is our version of Pakistan's Al-Zarrar, though - I'd argue, with a more modern/lighter welded turret.

I could be wrong however. Both Bangladesh an Tanzania refurbished their old type 59's in this manner - Bangladesh Durjoy count reportedly is around 300 now, but the real count is of course classified.

Durjoy Type 59G images (showing the new type 96 welded turret/gun and hull mods in the back of the hull as well as rear bustle storage)




The reason I am saying that this is type 96 turret is because of the placement of cupolas. BTW I wonder if that is a Chinese equivalent of the Browning Ma Deuce (M2) .50 caliber MG near the commander's cupola. Has an IR target illuminator on top.

Here is a real Type 96. Note the cupola (as well as smoke grenade launcher) placement in the turret and compare to 59G above.






The brackets are there but rear fuel drums are missing (two). Don't know if the tracks were changed out as well (spare tracks look to be new design).






Tanzania's Type 59G version, incidentally Sudan operates the actual Type 96


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I thought the type 59G modified in Bangladesh with locally assembled Type 96 turret is called a Durjoy...AFAIK it is our version of Pakistan's Al-Zarrar, though - I'd argue, with a more modern/lighter welded turret.
> 
> I could be wrong however. Both Bangladesh an Tanzania refurbished their old type 59's in this manner - Bangladesh Durjoy count reportedly is around 300 now, but the real count is of course classified.
> 
> Durjoy Type 59G images (showing the new type 96 welded turret/gun and hull mods in the back of the hull as well as rear bustle storage)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I am saying that this is type 96 turret is because of the placement of cupolas. BTW I wonder if that is a Chinese equivalent of the Browning Ma Deuce (M2) .50 caliber MG near the commander's cupola. Has an IR target illuminator on top.
> 
> Here is a real Type 96. Note the cupola (as well as smoke grenade launcher) placement in the turret and compare to 59G above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brackets are there but rear fuel drums are missing (two). Don't know if the tracks were changed out as well (spare tracks look to be new design).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanzania's Type 59G version, incidentally Sudan operates the actual Type 96


Tanzanian version isn't equipped with the actual t96 turret, it was tested out in bd with one tank equipped as such, the current turret was chosen in favor of a better center of gravity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

A tank from the 6 Bengal Cavalry Regiment enamoured with anti-IR camouflage skin is seen manouvreing during exercises.

credit-BDMIL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

So if the news is true then Bangladesh Army will receive 300 Type 59 tank chassis free of charge from China. They will upgrade these to Durjoy variant. The each upgrade kit will cost $ 1 million which includes:-

1: 125mm main gun
2: Suspension system
3. Thermal Imagery System
4. ERA Jacket
5. Ballistic Computer
6. NBC Kit
7. Target Data Management Suit
8. Smoke screen grenade
9. Anti armor and AD package
10. Extended armor protection

The news first popped up in BD Military and now confirmed by an army official. There's also talk about it in Chinese Defense Forum. @LKJ86 @Chinese-Dragon do you know anything about this? And what's this Chinese writing says in this picture?






These will come beside the new VT-5 or Kaplan tank. (Or both tank might be procured).

Source- DTB


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963655098240028672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 520426
> 
> 
> 
> A tank from the 6 Bengal Cavalry Regiment enamoured with anti-IR camouflage skin is seen manouvreing during exercises.
> 
> credit-BDMIL



I believe this image shows an MBT2000 (six roadwheels).



The Ronin said:


> So if the news is true then Bangladesh Army will receive 300 Type 59 tank chassis free of charge from China. They will upgrade these to Durjoy variant. The each upgrade kit will cost $ 1 million which includes:-
> 
> 1: 125mm main gun
> 2: Suspension system
> 3. Thermal Imagery System
> 4. ERA Jacket
> 5. Ballistic Computer
> 6. NBC Kit
> 7. Target Data Management Suit
> 8. Smoke screen grenade
> 9. Anti armor and AD package
> 10. Extended armor protection
> 
> The news first popped up in BD Military and now confirmed by an army official. There's also talk about it in Chinese Defense Forum. @LKJ86 @Chinese-Dragon do you know anything about this? And what's this Chinese writing says in this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will come beside the new VT-5 or Kaplan tank. (Or both tank might be procured).
> 
> Source- DTB
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963655098240028672



That last twitter feed is in Japanese and translates to the story you mention. If you right click and choose translate to English, then it shows the English version. 

But yes, interesting story....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963655098240028672


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army's "Black Eagle" sniper member with Accuracy International L-115A3 sniper rifle fitted with suppressed barrel and AN/PEQ-15 ATPIAL (Advance Targeting Pointer Illuminator Aiming Laser) 

P© On photo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

Armys new atv..





credit-DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

shourov323 said:


> Armys new atv..
> View attachment 522498
> 
> 
> credit-DTB



^^^ All set to mount the M60 Mk.43's we ordered. Some armor-piercing rounds and we're good to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

"中国が300両の退役59式戦車をバングラデシュに無償で提供し、バングラデシュ側が300両59式の近代化改修費用を捻出する。写真はバングラデシュの59式改、バングラデシュ側は「Durjoy」と呼ばれる"。

Below is the google translation that I did not edit, but did some refining of the sentences without a change to the meaning:

"China will provide 300 units of retired T-59 tanks to Bangladesh free of charge and the Bangladesh side will bear the repairing and modernization costs of these units. The picture shows the renewed T-59 tank Bangladesh style, which the Bangladesh side calls 'Durjoy '."


----------



## Destranator

If these tanks are worth investing in, why is China not keeping them given their enormous nees for tanks?
Is this another procurement blunder in the making, provided the news is true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Al-Ansar said:


> Those are sleek vehicles bro. We will need to see how they perform with Pakistani forces.





Nahid said:


> WE SHOULD buy this vehicle with TOT (local assembly) from our chines brother.


New armoured vehicle range;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Al-Ansar said:


> If these tanks are worth investing in, why is China not keeping them given their enormous nees for tanks?
> Is this another procurement blunder in the making, provided the news is true?


Because obsolete and foolish to sink 300million dollars in upgrades when you can use that to research upgrades for the newer tanks or put in development of a new generation tank or build some newer tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Not that we will EVER buy these, as reported above, but interesting from a manufacturing point of view for our own Ordnance Manufacturing efforts. 

These VIPER Tracked IFV's for HIT Taxila shown below are based on modified Vietnam era M113 APC chassis and drive components (but with a newer engine). 

HIT took these refurbished APC's and built and entire range of tracked vehicles with them, don't know what export success they will have with them.

*Pakistan’s HIT unveils Viper IFV*
*Dmitry Fediushko, Karachi* - Jane's Defence Weekly
29 November 2018






Pakistan’s Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) armour manufacturer unveiled its Viper IFV at the IDEAS 2018 international defence exhibition and seminar held in Karachi, Pakistan, on 27-30 November. Source: Dmitry Fediushko
Pakistani armour manufacturer Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) unveiled its latest infantry fighting vehicle (IFV), the Viper, at the IDEAS 2018 international defence exhibition, held in Karachi, Pakistan, between 27-30 November.

The Viper is based on a lengthened chassis derived from the M113 tracked armoured personnel carrier (APC) and has six road wheels on each side compared to the M113's five. Unlike the M113, the IFV is additionally protected by appliqué armour.

"The Viper weighs some 16 tonnes and is protected in accordance with Level IV STANAG 4569 [all-round protection against 14.5 mm armour-piercing bullets fired at a distance of 200 m]," a source from HTI told _Jane's_ at IDEAS 2018.

The Viper has retained the internal layout of the M113 APC, with the powerpack mounted in the front right part of the hull. The vehicle transports up to 13 soldiers (including a crew of three) in anti-blast seats without neck protection. However, the hull lacks a spall liner or any additional anti-fragmentation protection for the crew and dismounts. The vehicle's troop compartment is fitted with an exit ramp.

The prototype of the Viper has been fitted with a modified Turra 30 remotely controlled weapon station (RCWS) armed with a Slovak-made Shipunov 2A42 30 mm automatic cannon, Kalashnikov PKT 7.62 mm medium machine gun (MG), two ready-to-use 9M113 Konkurs (AT-6 'Spandrel') anti-tank guided missiles and smoke dischargers. The Konkurs missiles and Kalashnikov MG, the source noted, were supplied by East European NATO member states.

The RCWS's sensor suite incorporates a daylight TV camera, infrared sight, and laser rangefinder. The commander's workstation can additionally be fitted with a panoramic sight.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*APC 'Talha'*
Heavy Industries Taxila [HIT] has indigenously designed and manufactured APC Talha, which is an all terrain, amphibious infantry support vehicle with 12.7 mm Machine Gun as its main armament. APC Talha has been designed and manufactured by HIT with Ukrainian engines. It is all terrain, amphibious infantry support vehicle with 12.7mm machine gun as its main armament. Survivability has been enhanced through use of external fuel tanks. Various forms of armour can be added for protection of the vehicle.




*APC 'Saad'*
HIT has recently developed next generation APC Saad with a 350-400 Horse Power engine, which conforms to the dictates of future battlefield environments.




*APC (RBS-70) 'Mouz'*
Mouz is a Talha based APC Carrying RBS-70 Weapon System along with its crew of 4 persons.




*Baktar Shikan 'Maaz'*
Maaz is a Talha based APC carrying Baktar Shikan Weapon System along with its crew of 4 persons.




*Logistic Vehicle 'Al-Qaswa'*
It is one of the variant of APC capable of enhancing the logistic support to operational echelons. It can be used for carrying fuel, ration, ammunition and supplies across all types of terrain. The vehicle platform can also be used for other adaptations such as weapon station, refrigeration unit, radar, ambulance, etc.




*Infantry Fighting Vehicle 'Al-Hamza'*
This vehicle has been developed with a Chinese one-man turret and 25 mm cannon.




*Recovery Vehicle 'Al-Hadeed'*
The maintenance / recovery vehicle is a Talha APC that has been modified by installing a crane which can lift and place heavy loads. It also has a hydraulic winch with a fair lead assembly for retrieving disabled vehicles. A crew of three can operate the vehicle and its equipment. It has mini workshop including lathe, welding plant, compressor, grinder, battery charger, towing and illumination equipment.


----------



## Bilal9

Some new Chinese wheeled IFV's (ZBL-08) as well as the wheeled Type 11 Assault Guns in this image. During 'Vladivostok 2018' exercises in (you guessed it) Vladivostok (the trucks are Russian UAZ and KAMAZ army trucks I believe). I bring this up because it is my belief that warfare is reverting back to 'blitzkrieg' type rapid action maneuvers where tracked vehicles are slowly becoming obsolete, in favor of wheeled platforms, unless you have difficult terrain situations to handle. 

Both types have export versions. The ZBL-08 is designated as VN-1 for export, and the export variant of the Type 11 Assault gun is named ST-1. Platform for both of these vehicles are similar to the Russian 'Kurganets' and 'Bumerang' wheeled platforms. Could these be future platforms for our army? If so - how could they better than what we have presently?






Type 08 Infantry Fighting Vehicle
Original IFV variant with a 30 mm turret based on Shipunov 2A72. It feature a crew cabin in the back for infantry transportation. HJ-73C ATGM can be optionally mounted on the each side of the turret.

Type 11 Assault Gun
Armed with a 105mm rifled gun (Royal Ordnance 105mm), coaxial machine gun and 12.7mm commander machine gun, the Assault gun is based on IFV chassis and can provide direct fire support for infantry battalion, and engage enemy light vehicles and stationary targets such as bunkers.


----------



## The Ronin

Army is buying combat simulator for FM-90 SAM. 

http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2883.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> As far as I know Panstir-S2 is going to be purchased for Rooppur.
> The price they will be asking for T-90 or Amur will be a no go for BD. SU-30 is already off the table since long. So sleep well.



Pantsir-S2 (NATO name Greyhound) is a relatively sophisticated point-defense system for low level airborne threats which is rather inexpensive for the capability you get. I don't know how many units but that information is classified I'm sure.

T-90MS and T14 Armata MBT have gotten to be super expensive because of the high level of technology and performance included - which is a result of philosophical changes in Russian Army MBT design. Almost to the level of solutions from EU defense producers like Italy and France.

The reason is that both of these are highly automated platforms - In T14 Armata the main gun is fully auto-loaded and the external turret-mounted launchers (see image below) are completely remote controlled with various sophisticated ERA sensors integrated all around the turret. Some of these sensors are expected to be integrated into the T90MS as well, increasing the cost of these latest versions.

In the T14 Armata, all three operators sit in an armored capsule in front of the hull near the Glacis plate. 







New addition of sensors in T90MS absent in previous T90 versions,

GLONASS, 
Inertial navigation systems,
New explosive reactive armour (ERA) 'Relikt' (Area under the protection of 'Relikt' is ~twofold greater than Kontakt-5 of the T-90 A/S/M)
Steering wheel used for steering
New removable turret bustle, which provides storage for eight additional rounds. 
Four video cameras of a circular view, 
Computerized encrypted wireless networked management operations of sensors with division command. 
Thermal imaging sight (night detection minimum range of enemy tank through thermal imager is 3300 meters)
Tower rotation speed is 45 degrees per second.
Both these tanks are almost equals of the latest Challengers and Abrams MBT versions. Even export versions cannot be reduced in price - as the Russians are not in a great hurry to slow down the equipping of their own armies with these forward platforms.






The latest version of the T90 (MS) and T14 are both sea-changes in technology compared to various versions of the immediate predecessors such as T80. Look at how the T-14 compares for weight and speed with latest western tanks,






Expense is an unavoidable subject here.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> Not that we will EVER buy these, as reported above, but interesting from a manufacturing point of view for our own Ordnance Manufacturing efforts.
> 
> These VIPER Tracked IFV's for HIT Taxila shown below are based on modified Vietnam era M113 APC chassis and drive components (but with a newer engine).
> 
> HIT took these refurbished APC's and built and entire range of tracked vehicles with them, don't know what export success they will have with them.
> 
> *Pakistan’s HIT unveils Viper IFV*
> *Dmitry Fediushko, Karachi* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 29 November 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan’s Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) armour manufacturer unveiled its Viper IFV at the IDEAS 2018 international defence exhibition and seminar held in Karachi, Pakistan, on 27-30 November. Source: Dmitry Fediushko
> Pakistani armour manufacturer Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) unveiled its latest infantry fighting vehicle (IFV), the Viper, at the IDEAS 2018 international defence exhibition, held in Karachi, Pakistan, between 27-30 November.
> 
> The Viper is based on a lengthened chassis derived from the M113 tracked armoured personnel carrier (APC) and has six road wheels on each side compared to the M113's five. Unlike the M113, the IFV is additionally protected by appliqué armour.
> 
> "The Viper weighs some 16 tonnes and is protected in accordance with Level IV STANAG 4569 [all-round protection against 14.5 mm armour-piercing bullets fired at a distance of 200 m]," a source from HTI told _Jane's_ at IDEAS 2018.
> 
> The Viper has retained the internal layout of the M113 APC, with the powerpack mounted in the front right part of the hull. The vehicle transports up to 13 soldiers (including a crew of three) in anti-blast seats without neck protection. However, the hull lacks a spall liner or any additional anti-fragmentation protection for the crew and dismounts. The vehicle's troop compartment is fitted with an exit ramp.
> 
> The prototype of the Viper has been fitted with a modified Turra 30 remotely controlled weapon station (RCWS) armed with a Slovak-made Shipunov 2A42 30 mm automatic cannon, Kalashnikov PKT 7.62 mm medium machine gun (MG), two ready-to-use 9M113 Konkurs (AT-6 'Spandrel') anti-tank guided missiles and smoke dischargers. The Konkurs missiles and Kalashnikov MG, the source noted, were supplied by East European NATO member states.
> 
> The RCWS's sensor suite incorporates a daylight TV camera, infrared sight, and laser rangefinder. The commander's workstation can additionally be fitted with a panoramic sight.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *APC 'Talha'*
> Heavy Industries Taxila [HIT] has indigenously designed and manufactured APC Talha, which is an all terrain, amphibious infantry support vehicle with 12.7 mm Machine Gun as its main armament. APC Talha has been designed and manufactured by HIT with Ukrainian engines. It is all terrain, amphibious infantry support vehicle with 12.7mm machine gun as its main armament. Survivability has been enhanced through use of external fuel tanks. Various forms of armour can be added for protection of the vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *APC 'Saad'*
> HIT has recently developed next generation APC Saad with a 350-400 Horse Power engine, which conforms to the dictates of future battlefield environments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *APC (RBS-70) 'Mouz'*
> Mouz is a Talha based APC Carrying RBS-70 Weapon System along with its crew of 4 persons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baktar Shikan 'Maaz'*
> Maaz is a Talha based APC carrying Baktar Shikan Weapon System along with its crew of 4 persons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Logistic Vehicle 'Al-Qaswa'*
> It is one of the variant of APC capable of enhancing the logistic support to operational echelons. It can be used for carrying fuel, ration, ammunition and supplies across all types of terrain. The vehicle platform can also be used for other adaptations such as weapon station, refrigeration unit, radar, ambulance, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Infantry Fighting Vehicle 'Al-Hamza'*
> This vehicle has been developed with a Chinese one-man turret and 25 mm cannon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Recovery Vehicle 'Al-Hadeed'*
> The maintenance / recovery vehicle is a Talha APC that has been modified by installing a crane which can lift and place heavy loads. It also has a hydraulic winch with a fair lead assembly for retrieving disabled vehicles. A crew of three can operate the vehicle and its equipment. It has mini workshop including lathe, welding plant, compressor, grinder, battery charger, towing and illumination equipment.


Viper is not a refurbished M-113.

It uses a modified chasis of Pakistani Saad APC which was based on M-113;

Saad; 









44+ are in Iraqi Service;










This is th M-113;












This is Viper;
























This is Hamza 6x6;






This is an old abandoned HIT Project from the early 90s;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Viper is not a refurbished M-113.
> 
> It uses a modified chasis of Pakistani Saad APC which was based on M-113;



You are correct. I was under the impression that an extra road wheel was added on each side by stretching the chassis/hull but the drive cogs and transmission components remain essentially the same. I also understand that a new higher output engine/powerpack has been employed to handle the added weight for the stretch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

shourov323 said:


> Armys new atv..
> View attachment 522498
> 
> 
> credit-DTB


these things are just fancy . i am happy after considering pak army drop them . army need something real not these child rides


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Imran Khan said:


> these things are just fancy . i am happy after considering pak army drop them . army need something real not these child rides


PA already uses these aswell adms trail bikes.


----------



## Bilal9

Imran Khan said:


> these things are just fancy . i am happy after considering pak army drop them . army need something real not these child rides



The fight doctrine and the tools used could be (and are in this case) widely different.

My understanding is that these ATV's are great to use going up narrow jungle trails to pursue insurgents who are hiding in the bush.

That is a real scenario for Bangladesh Army in the Chittagong Hill tracts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> PA already uses these aswell adms trail bikes.


never saw them again since many years now sir


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Imran Khan said:


> never saw them again since many years now sir


I posted few pics.

Army uses both ATVs and Trails.

And so does FC Special operations wing & Rangers SOWs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> T-90MS and T14 Armata MBT have gotten to be super expensive because of the high level of technology and performance included - which is a result of philosophical changes in Russian Army MBT design. Almost to the level of solutions from EU defense producers like Italy and France.
> 
> The reason is that both of these are highly automated platforms - In T14 Armata the main gun is fully auto-loaded and the external turret-mounted launchers (see image below) are completely remote controlled with various sophisticated ERA sensors integrated all around the turret. Some of these sensors are expected to be integrated into the T90MS as well, increasing the cost of these latest versions.
> 
> In the T14 Armata, all three operators sit in an armored capsule in front of the hull near the Glacis plate.


t14 cost will be reduced down with economy of scale... russia will not order anymore t90s and they'll be made solely for export. the guns were always fully automated in terms of reloading however the extra ammo stored withing the tank and the turret bustle will now be automatically loaded.
t-90m has more space for ammo in the turret bustle compared to the ms and is infact an improvement over the t90ms



Bilal9 said:


> Both these tanks are almost equals of the latest Challengers and Abrams MBT versions. Even export versions cannot be reduced in price - as the Russians are not in a great hurry to slow down the equipping of their own armies with these forward platforms.


the prices are reasonable to begin with.... getting an abrams is not below 10mil with support and even then you're not getting the equivalents of those used in US army.
the t90 is hardly 5 mil with support.... and armata if ever opened up for export market will be below the american asking price at about 8 mill... in russia you get what you pay for... in america you pay for the privilege of gettinng anything at all

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Does BD folks consider those dying while fighting the Pak Army in 1971 as _Mushriks_???? 

BD Army's "Burning Flame of Fire" as a tribute to their fallen soldiers in 1971 war:






Indian Army's "Burning Flame of Fire" as a tribute to their fallen soldiers:

*

*
Flame of Fire, especially for those who are dead, is reminiscent of the companions of the _Naar-i Jehennem_....​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destranator

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Does BD folks consider those dying while fighting the Pak Army in 1971 as _Mushriks_????
> 
> BD Army's "Burning Flame of Fire" as a tribute to their fallen soldiers in 1971 war:
> View attachment 525822
> 
> 
> Indian Army's "Burning Flame of Fire" as a tribute to their fallen soldiers:
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Flame of Fire, especially for those who are dead, is reminiscent of the companions of the _Naar-i Jehennem_....​



A burning flame represents the undying spirit of the war, nothing to do with religion.
Defeating and expelling mass murderers and rapists is worth celebrating.

We are not overly obsessed with religion like you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hussain0216

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Does BD folks consider those dying while fighting the Pak Army in 1971 as _Mushriks_????
> 
> BD Army's "Burning Flame of Fire" as a tribute to their fallen soldiers in 1971 war:
> View attachment 525822
> 
> 
> Indian Army's "Burning Flame of Fire" as a tribute to their fallen soldiers:
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Flame of Fire, especially for those who are dead, is reminiscent of the companions of the _Naar-i Jehennem_....​



Yes they do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

hussain0216 said:


> Yes they do


It means BD is in fact reminiscent of the victory of the _Mushrikin _over the _Muslimin_ in this _Alem-i Hikmet._..

Whoever supports BD is in fact is in a state of _Shirk_.....

_Shirk_ is the highest _Tejavvuz-i-Izzet-i-Ilahi _with no recourse for _Keffara_....

Indira Gandhi is right!!! She had in fact taken the revenge for a thousand years of the _Muslim_ rule in the sub-continent!!! She has made_ Mushriks_ out of the BD _Muslims_!!! _Nauzubillah..Hasha Summe Hasha...._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> It means BD is in fact reminiscent of the victory of the _Mushrikin _over the _Muslimin_ in this _Alem-i Hikmet._..
> 
> Whoever supports BD is in fact is in a state of _Shirk_.....
> 
> _Shirk_ is the highest _Tejavvuz-i-Izzet-i-Ilahi _with no recourse for _Keffara_....
> 
> Indira Gandhi is right!!! She had in fact taken the revenge for a thousand years of the _Muslim_ rule in the sub-continent!!! She has made_ Mushriks_ out of the BD _Muslims_!!! _Nauzubillah..Hasha Summe Hasha...._




You are one classic butt-hurt moron.

BD was the natural ruler of the whole of Pakistan and the traitorous minority broke up the country in 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> t14 cost will be reduced down with economy of scale... russia will not order anymore t90s and they'll be made solely for export. the guns were always fully automated in terms of reloading however the extra ammo stored withing the tank and the turret bustle will now be automatically loaded.
> t-90m has more space for ammo in the turret bustle compared to the ms and is infact an improvement over the t90ms
> 
> the prices are reasonable to begin with.... getting an abrams is not below 10mil with support and even then you're not getting the equivalents of those used in US army.
> the t90 is hardly 5 mil with support.... and armata if ever opened up for export market will be below the american asking price at about 8 mill... in russia you get what you pay for... in america you pay for the privilege of gettinng anything at all



I hear you man. I believe new US equipment such as M1A2 is way out of the range of even well-funded armies in the Middle East.

That is why they are still looking at equipment like refurbished, re-engined, heavily modernized and re-armed older surplus US Tanks like the M60's which still have about twenty years of life left in them, so upgrading makes sense.There are some 5000 of these surplus M60's available worldwide. Egypt has over a thousand later version M1 Abrams (produced there), but they have heavily upgraded their M60's ('numbers' sacrificial tank force pushed out front as opposed to the super sophisticated Abrams which are saved for last). Egypt had 1700 M60's at one time.

This was Turkey's upgraded M60 version






and this below is what Leonardo was offering as a refurbished version M60A3, in 2017. There are plenty of older stock M60's available to do this, and the refurbished item is easily comparable to 3rd generation tanks. Much better than our Durjoy and Pakistan's Al-Zarrar too - if I may dare to say so... The refurbished M60 has true Shooting-on-the-move capability.






The point is that real value of 'numbers' tanks lies not in the latest and greatest which may be too expensive (and unproven to boot), but maybe one generation older from surplus stock but with economically upgraded packages such as new turrets, ERA packages, Power train, Running Gear, Night Scope, Thermal Imagers and digital fire control stations etc.

No one (least of all me) is advocating buying upgraded M60's. But upgrading an M60 may be better than upgrading Type 59's and we have to see WHAT modern capabilities we get with the upgrades and how they meet our mission objectives and capability checklists. Which has to be balanced with how many MORE we are getting, and if THAT is a plus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I hear you man. I believe new US equipment such as M1A2 is way out of the range of even well-funded armies in the Middle East.
> 
> That is why they are still looking at equipment like refurbished, re-engined, heavily modernized and re-armed older surplus US Tanks like the M60's which still have about twenty years of life left in them, so upgrading makes sense.There are some 5000 of these surplus M60's available worldwide. Egypt has over a thousand later version M1 Abrams (produced there), but they have heavily upgraded their M60's ('numbers' sacrificial tank force pushed out front as opposed to the super sophisticated Abrams which are saved for last). Egypt had 1700 M60's at one time.
> 
> This was Turkey's upgraded M60 version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this below is what Leonardo was offering as a refurbished version M60A3, in 2017. There are plenty of older stock M60's available to do this, and the refurbished item is easily comparable to 3rd generation tanks. Much better than our Durjoy and Pakistan's Al-Zarrar too - if I may dare to say so... The refurbished M60 has true Shooting-on-the-move capability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that real value of 'numbers' tanks lies not in the latest and greatest which may be too expensive (and unproven to boot), but maybe one generation older from surplus stock but with economically upgraded packages such as new turrets, ERA packages, Power train, Running Gear, Night Scope, Thermal Imagers and digital fire control stations etc.
> 
> No one (least of all me) is advocating buying upgraded M60's. But upgrading an M60 may be better than upgrading Type 59's and we have to see WHAT modern capabilities we get with the upgrades and how they meet our mission objectives and capability checklists. Which has to be balanced with how many MORE we are getting, and if THAT is a plus.


I believe our army doesn’t have any workforce to maintain something from out of China, you’re right... it makes much more sense to get m60s and upgrade them than t59s but here the Chinese are giving the base away for free which is a value proposition. With the already 300 durjoy, and 300 more to come and the other assortment of t90s and mbt2000s is actually a good force for a small country like Bangladesh.



Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Does BD folks consider those dying while fighting the Pak Army in 1971 as _Mushriks_????
> 
> BD Army's "Burning Flame of Fire" as a tribute to their fallen soldiers in 1971 war:
> View attachment 525822
> 
> 
> Indian Army's "Burning Flame of Fire" as a tribute to their fallen soldiers:
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Flame of Fire, especially for those who are dead, is reminiscent of the companions of the _Naar-i Jehennem_....​


So the Germans started the tradition of flame as a representation of undying spirit... and I figure you would be much better off in fire than freezing ice, coming from perspective of a guy who regularly lives in -30°c+ temp 


Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> It means BD is in fact reminiscent of the victory of the _Mushrikin _over the _Muslimin_ in this _Alem-i Hikmet._..
> 
> Whoever supports BD is in fact is in a state of _Shirk_.....
> 
> _Shirk_ is the highest _Tejavvuz-i-Izzet-i-Ilahi _with no recourse for _Keffara_....
> 
> Indira Gandhi is right!!! She had in fact taken the revenge for a thousand years of the _Muslim_ rule in the sub-continent!!! She has made_ Mushriks_ out of the BD _Muslims_!!! _Nauzubillah..Hasha Summe Hasha...._


If the victory of Muslims lie within mass murder of civilians and rapists... no wonder Muslims didn’t contribute to civilization in the last few centuries. 
But why speak to you at all about civilian murder, you guys deny Armenian genocide ever happening. 
Forget about that, pasta abandoned thousands of his own men who were fighting for the empire in the mountains to freeze to death. Never forget your past, we lost the glory of being Muslims a long time back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> pasta abandoned



How did he noodle his way into doing that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Imran Khan said:


> these things are just fancy . i am happy after considering pak army drop them . army need something real not these child rides





Bilal9 said:


> You are correct. I was under the impression that an extra road wheel was added on each side by stretching the chassis/hull but the drive cogs and transmission components remain essentially the same. I also understand that a new higher output engine/powerpack has been employed to handle the added weight for the stretch.


The rear entry compartment etc is also different.

The transmission etc of even basic Talha and Saad were different than M-113.

Saad for example uses a 408HP german MTU powerpack with TX-200-5C automatic transmission.















While M-113 uses a 250-65hp engine and T-100 transmission.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> I hear you man. I believe new US equipment such as M1A2 is way out of the range of even well-funded armies in the Middle East.
> 
> That is why they are still looking at equipment like refurbished, re-engined, heavily modernized and re-armed older surplus US Tanks like the M60's which still have about twenty years of life left in them, so upgrading makes sense.There are some 5000 of these surplus M60's available worldwide. Egypt has over a thousand later version M1 Abrams (produced there), but they have heavily upgraded their M60's ('numbers' sacrificial tank force pushed out front as opposed to the super sophisticated Abrams which are saved for last). Egypt had 1700 M60's at one time.
> 
> This was Turkey's upgraded M60 version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this below is what Leonardo was offering as a refurbished version M60A3, in 2017. There are plenty of older stock M60's available to do this, and the refurbished item is easily comparable to 3rd generation tanks. Much better than our Durjoy and Pakistan's Al-Zarrar too - if I may dare to say so... The refurbished M60 has true Shooting-on-the-move capability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that real value of 'numbers' tanks lies not in the latest and greatest which may be too expensive (and unproven to boot), but maybe one generation older from surplus stock but with economically upgraded packages such as new turrets, ERA packages, Power train, Running Gear, Night Scope, Thermal Imagers and digital fire control stations etc.
> 
> No one (least of all me) is advocating buying upgraded M60's. But upgrading an M60 may be better than upgrading Type 59's and we have to see WHAT modern capabilities we get with the upgrades and how they meet our mission objectives and capability checklists. Which has to be balanced with how many MORE we are getting, and if THAT is a plus.


These are all stop gap projects.


----------



## ghost250

PF-98 Anti Tank Weapons firing..




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

The PF-98 fires two kinds of 120mm rounds: a high explosive (HE) bunker buster and a tandem HEAT warhead for *hitting armor at ranges between 25 and 1,800 meters (1.8 kilometers). This is well beyond other weapons of the same type.

The RPG-7, for example, as a comparison has a range of less than 200 meters. The Carl Gustaf, can cover 400m at best.
*
I am happy that the Army is getting good with this armament package. The fire control system uses an optical sight with night vision, a laser rangefinder, and an LED display.


----------



## ghost250



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 527341


I remember bdmilitary first talking about this. I didn’t think much of this until I saw this in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

poster shows EME personnel are carrying out upgrade on the Chinese supplied Type 69-II medium tanks by installing a new turret equipped with 105mm L7 rifled gun. The picture below also shows maintenance of a Type 56 quad-14.5mm AAMG belonging to ADA. CREDIT-BDMIL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Bangladesh armys para sf with India's elite Garud airborne commando force.
credit-BDMIL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 527398
> 
> 
> poster shows EME personnel are carrying out upgrade on the Chinese supplied Type 69-II medium tanks by installing a new turret equipped with 105mm L7 rifled gun. The picture below also shows maintenance of a Type 56 quad-14.5mm AAMG belonging to ADA. CREDIT-BDMIL


Only the gun upgraded. Turret gets some ERA basket welded on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Only the gun upgraded. Turret gets some ERA basket welded on



Yup I agree, IMHO still the old turret I believe.

This upgrade was conducted to Iraqi Army standard type 69 (model one) and called QM1. they were the largest operator of this type.

http://fighting-vehicles.com/type-69-qm-tank/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army issued tender for four dynamic tank simulators for their Type 59 tanks.

http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2924.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 527398
> 
> 
> poster shows EME personnel are carrying out upgrade on the Chinese supplied Type 69-II medium tanks by installing a new turret equipped with 105mm L7 rifled gun. The picture below also shows maintenance of a Type 56 quad-14.5mm AAMG belonging to ADA. CREDIT-BDMIL


So what is the upgrade? type 69s came with 105mms aswell as 100mm guns.

Its simply useless to replace upon obsolete canon with another on an old tank..... unless you do a comprehensive upgrade like ukranian bulat & Pakistani AZ.


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army issued tender for four dynamic tank simulators for their Type 59 tanks.
> 
> http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/2924.pdf


good move, no use of tanks when the crews aren't trained 100%



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So what is the upgrade? type 69s came with 105mms aswell as 100mm guns.
> 
> Its simply useless to replace upon obsolete canon with another on an old tank..... unless you do a comprehensive upgrade like ukranian bulat & Pakistani AZ.


the numbers (t69) are pretty low, they only had a firecontrol system upgrade, some ERA stacks and the higher caliber gun... these happened like 8 years back or so....
the main focus is on the t59 upgrade.... a regiment of light tanks and two regiments of modern MBTs


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> good move, no use of tanks when the crews aren't trained 100%
> 
> 
> the numbers (t69) are pretty low, they only had a firecontrol system upgrade, some ERA stacks and the higher caliber gun... these happened like 8 years back or so....
> the main focus is on the t59 upgrade.... a regiment of light tanks and two regiments of modern MBTs



Our tank force (and generally, armor scenario) other than the few recent vintage MBT 2000's is in a pretty sordid state of affairs. Even the Myanmarese have a better armor collection, notwithstanding better tactics and training.

West of us - they have four types/grades of MBT's - T72's, T80's, T90's and even their homebuilt 3+ GEN Arjun II tank (similar to various Leopard versions, the latest being similar to the Leopard 2), but that heavy tank is probably unusable in 3/4 of Bangladesh terrain (even in winter dry season, forget the monsoons altogether), which though is scarce consolation in any case. This is not tank country, just like in South Vietnam, like the Americans realized much to their chagrin in the late 60's.

With only a first GEN infantry/cruiser tank (now being upgraded, Type 59) and maybe a 2+ GEN (Chinese MBT 2000's), we are a sitting duck for being invaded and long term holding of territory by any neighbor. Bodies and training only go so far, we need some hardware and it has been long overdue.

Problem is - our best and brightest don't go into the Army (unlike Pakistan for example), and the brain trust in that organization as a result has suffered - with predictable results in armament doctrine, armor manufacturing, planning and training areas in all disciplines.

I hear the Pakistanis are thinking hard about Twardy (Poland), Oplot (Ukraine) and even Testing VT-4's. Don't know how far along they are. IMHO the Arjun MK. II 'Queen' tanks (and for that matter export versions of ZTZ-99) are not good for Eastern Indian Subcontinent scenario, even in niche consideration areas such as rail transport. Too damn heavy at 75+ tons.

These weapons are fodder for cheap manually-launched counter-offensives such as RPG's which Bangladesh should also concentrate on in extremely large numbers. $8 million tanks and $20 million combat helis against huge numbers of (few) thousand dollar RPGs and ANZA's - no contest. That remains the consolation for now. The few elite units will have weapons like the PF-98's, but those are too expensive to deploy in numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So what is the upgrade? type 69s came with 105mms aswell as 100mm guns.
> 
> Its simply useless to replace upon obsolete canon with another on an old tank..... unless you do a comprehensive upgrade like ukranian bulat & Pakistani AZ.



I don't know about AZ, but the Bulat upgrade is rather pointless.

You slap some 'Нiж' reactive armor on an old T-64, and the revised active defence system which claims to be better than the Russian version, you have to pardon me for thinking it to be too much unproven Ukrainian hype.

Plus this contraption weighs 45 tonnes (44 long tons), which is too heavy for its sophistication level. I am sorry - doesn't cut it for me.

Even a first generation Leopard with a British L4 or a newer Rheinmetall gun (L44) has far more upgrade promise - if you want a front-runner heavy MBT.

Maybe we should look toward getting surplus Leopard two's to upgrade, like Indonesia did. Better design to boot.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Our tank force (and generally, armor scenario) other than the few recent vintage MBT 2000's is in a pretty sordid state of affairs. Even the Myanmarese have a better armor collection, notwithstanding better tactics and training.
> 
> West of us - they have four types/grades of MBT's - T72's, T80's, T90's and even their homebuilt 3+ GEN Arjun II tank (similar to various Leopard versions, the latest being similar to the Leopard 2), but that heavy tank is probably unusable in 3/4 of Bangladesh terrain (even in winter dry season, forget the monsoons altogether), which though is scarce consolation in any case. This is not tank country, just like in South Vietnam, like the Americans realized much to their chagrin in the late 60's.
> 
> With only a first GEN infantry/cruiser tank (now being upgraded, Type 59) and maybe a 2+ GEN (Chinese MBT 2000's), we are a sitting duck for being invaded and long term holding of territory by any neighbor. Bodies and training only go so far, we need some hardware and it has been long overdue.
> 
> Problem is - our best and brightest don't go into the Army (unlike Pakistan for example), and the brain trust in that organization as a result has suffered - with predictable results in armament doctrine, armor manufacturing, planning and training areas in all disciplines.
> 
> I hear the Pakistanis are thinking hard about Twardy (Poland), Oplot (Ukraine) and even Testing VT-4's. Don't know how far along they are. IMHO the Arjun MK. II 'Queen' tanks (and for that matter export versions of ZTZ-99) are not good for Eastern Indian Subcontinent scenario, even in niche consideration areas such as rail transport. Too damn heavy at 75+ tons.
> 
> These weapons are fodder for cheap manually-launched counter-offensives such as RPG's which Bangladesh should also concentrate on in extremely large numbers. $8 million tanks and $20 million combat helis against huge numbers of (few) thousand dollar RPGs and ANZA's - no contest. That remains the consolation for now. The few elite units will have weapons like the PF-98's, but those are too expensive to deploy in numbers.


in no way we could hope to match india in armor, many reasons that have been discussed multiple of times, what can be done is building up an effective anti tank force comprising of missiles, tanks etc. i personally do think the current armor composition is effective enough for a short term holdout. we're getting more anti tank missiles from russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> in no way we could hope to match india in armor, many reasons that have been discussed multiple of times, what can be done is building up an effective anti tank force comprising of missiles, tanks etc. i personally do think the current armor composition is effective enough for a short term holdout. we're getting more anti tank missiles from russia



Point well taken. No one (least myself) is suggesting we match Indian armor piece to piece. It is improbable.

What I suggested is that qualitatively we need to improve so interlopers have second thoughts about an 'easy' walk in and take-over. To have an effective anti-tank force we need to have more than RPG's and PF-98's. Just as an example, we don't have tank destroyers with with greater strategic mobility, such as the B1 Centauro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Point well taken. No one (least myself) is suggesting we match Indian armor piece to piece. It is improbable.
> 
> What I suggested is that qualitatively we need to improve so interlopers have second thoughts about an 'easy' walk in and take-over. To have an effective anti-tank force we need to have more than RPG's and PF-98's. Just as an example, we don't have tank destroyers with with greater strategic mobility, such as the B1 Centauro.


agreed.


----------



## The Ronin

Special Forces Para-Commando Brigade of the Bangladesh Army. This is one of two Para-Commando Brigades earmarked under Forces Goal 2030 to form a Commando Division.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> With only a first GEN infantry/cruiser tank (now being upgraded, Type 59


i wouldn't insult it in that way... a second gen at most stock....


Bilal9 said:


> maybe a 2+ GEN (Chinese MBT 2000's), we are


these can be compared to a third gen MBT as their chassis are based on t72s

the idea is since our military is mostly a defensive force, more emphasis is being placed on anti tank... and with recent wars they've proved to be superior to any tank threats... without next gen tech leap in tank technology... it would be a waste to buy many for now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

BGB detained one myanmar army soldier in bandarbaan..





আজ সন্ধ্যায় বাংলাদেশের ভূখণ্ডে বান্দরবানের নাইক্ষ্যংছড়ির লেম্বুছড়ি সীমান্তের পাহাড়ী এলাকা থেকে মিয়ানমারের সেনাবাহিনীর এক সদস্যকে আটক আটক করেছে বিজিবি। 

কক্সবাজার সেক্টরের বিজিবি সেক্টর কমান্ডার কর্ণেল বায়েজিদ খানের নেতৃত্বে একটি দল আটক কৃত বার্মিজ সেনাসদস্যকে ইন্টারোগেড করছেন।আটক কৃত সেনা সদস্য নিজেকে মায়ানমারের ২৮৭ নং ব্যাটালিয়নের বেন্ডুলা ক্যাম্পের সেনা সদস্য হিসেবে পরিচয় দেয়।আটককৃত সেনা সদস্যের নাম "অং বো থিন"। বাংলাদেশে আসার কারণ জিজ্ঞাসা করলে সে জানায় বেন্ডুলা ক্যাম্পে তার উপর অর্পিত দায়িত্ব ভাল না লাগায় সে পালিয়ে বাংলাদেশে চলে এসেছে। বর্তমানে তাকে নাইক্ষ্যংছড়ি বিজিবির ১১ নং ব্যাটালিয়নে নিয়ে এসে জিজ্ঞাসাবাদ করা হচ্ছে।


----------



## mb444

shourov323 said:


> BGB detained one myanmar army soldier in bandarbaan..
> View attachment 534908
> 
> 
> আজ সন্ধ্যায় বাংলাদেশের ভূখণ্ডে বান্দরবানের নাইক্ষ্যংছড়ির লেম্বুছড়ি সীমান্তের পাহাড়ী এলাকা থেকে মিয়ানমারের সেনাবাহিনীর এক সদস্যকে আটক আটক করেছে বিজিবি।
> 
> কক্সবাজার সেক্টরের বিজিবি সেক্টর কমান্ডার কর্ণেল বায়েজিদ খানের নেতৃত্বে একটি দল আটক কৃত বার্মিজ সেনাসদস্যকে ইন্টারোগেড করছেন।আটক কৃত সেনা সদস্য নিজেকে মায়ানমারের ২৮৭ নং ব্যাটালিয়নের বেন্ডুলা ক্যাম্পের সেনা সদস্য হিসেবে পরিচয় দেয়।আটককৃত সেনা সদস্যের নাম "অং বো থিন"। বাংলাদেশে আসার কারণ জিজ্ঞাসা করলে সে জানায় বেন্ডুলা ক্যাম্পে তার উপর অর্পিত দায়িত্ব ভাল না লাগায় সে পালিয়ে বাংলাদেশে চলে এসেছে। বর্তমানে তাকে নাইক্ষ্যংছড়ি বিজিবির ১১ নং ব্যাটালিয়নে নিয়ে এসে জিজ্ঞাসাবাদ করা হচ্ছে।




BD should not bother publicising this... pump the animal for information, turn him into asset and if that is not possible liquidate...


----------



## Bilal9

I think that is actually @Aung Zaya's cousin thrice removed....eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bilal9 said:


> I think that is actually @Aung Zaya's cousin thrice removed....eh?



firstly it's fake and take from old news. the same BGP with the same name did the same case.  secondly it's BGP not army troop. 

http://www.teknafnews.com/বিজিবির-হ...6-4CaZTU7IIKJiaeyDWDNbJB-8iVCd-5MmkzHoPABMoUk


----------



## ghost250

Aung Zaya said:


> firstly it's fake and take from old news. the same BGP with the same name did the same case.  secondly it's BGP not army troop.
> 
> http://www.teknafnews.com/বিজিবির-হাতে-মিয়ানমারের/?fbclid=IwAR08rpqOWeuBwq6-4CaZTU7IIKJiaeyDWDNbJB-8iVCd-5MmkzHoPABMoUk


what old news??


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> firstly it's fake and take from old news. the same BGP with the same name did the same case.  secondly it's BGP not army troop.
> 
> http://www.teknafnews.com/বিজিবির-হাতে-মিয়ানমারের/?fbclid=IwAR08rpqOWeuBwq6-4CaZTU7IIKJiaeyDWDNbJB-8iVCd-5MmkzHoPABMoUk


We have a lot of newspaper dude. Multiple news paper publishing the same thing does not make this old... LOL

and you read teknaf news??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> We have a lot of newspaper dude. Multiple news paper publishing the same thing does not make this old... LOL
> 
> and you read teknaf news??



I have never heard of Teknaf news...

I guess the readership in Teknaf is mature enough these days.

Or - like Trump says, this could be a fake news outlet sponsored by the Tatmadaw.


----------



## The Ronin

Chief of Army Staff General Aziz Ahmed with promoted four female commanding officers (COs): Sanjida Hossain (Artillery), Syeda Nazia Royhan (Artillery), Farhana Afrin (Artillery) and Sarah Amir (Engineers). Photo ISPR
For the first time in Bangladesh Army’s history, four female officers have been made commanding officers (COs) of as many as battalions following their promotion to the rank of Lieutenant Colonel from Major.

Of them, three have been appointed COs to three artillery battalions while one has been made commanding officer to an engineers’ battalion.

Chief of Army Staff General Aziz Ahmed adorned the promoted female officers with their new rank badge at a ceremony at the Army Headquarters on Thursday, said an ISPR release.

Those who were promoted and made COs are Sanjida Hossain (Artillery), Syeda Nazia Royhan (Artillery), Farhana Afrin (Artillery) and Sarah Amir (Engineers).

On September 30 last year, Bangladesh Army found its first female major general in Dr Susane Giti.

http://www.theindependentbd.com/post/184715


----------



## Bilal9

Brother @LKJ86 had posted this late last year, don't know if Bangladeshis here saw this Norinco Video about Thailand Army VT-4 induction....

https://m.weibo.cn/status/4322268085584298?#&video


----------



## Bilal9

Micro-Drone induction last year for Bangladesh - supplier was Turkish firm. I believe 500 were inducted with networked command and control structure. Ignore the bad narration in Bengali.


----------



## Bilal9

PM visits the defence expo in the UAE....I don't have any clue if she is going to sign any agreement or not. Can't be a visit just to browse....(er maineta ki?)


----------



## Avisheik

Recently the Army put up a tender regarding LCTs, TCV and Command vessels. The LCTs are specified as being river going vessels, and will be able to carry 8 MBT200s and will have a helipad. They will be getting 2 of them. 

The troop carrying vessel will be able to carry 200 troops and we will be getting 3 of them. They will also be seaworthy upto sea-state 4. 

The command vessels(4 on order) will be able to carry 35 personnels plus 1 jeep and 1 pickup and they will also be seaworthy up to sea-state 4. 

The Army seems to really stepping up in building up their riverine force. Granted none of them are offensive, they seem to be integrating and utilizing rivers into their operational plans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Avisheik said:


> Recently the Army put up a tender regarding LCTs, TCV and Command vessels. The LCTs are specified as being river going vessels, and will be able to carry 8 MBT200s and will have a helipad. They will be getting 2 of them.
> 
> The troop carrying vessel will be able to carry 200 troops and we will be getting 3 of them. They will also be seaworthy upto sea-state 4.
> 
> The command vessels(4 on order) will be able to carry 35 personnels plus 1 jeep and 1 pickup and they will also be seaworthy up to sea-state 4.
> 
> The Army seems to really stepping up in building up their riverine force. Granted none of them are offensive, they seem to be integrating and utilizing rivers into their operational plans



Well riverine warfare has always been our forte, even during and since independence. Given rivers are one of our national assets, it makes perfect sense to romp up warfare surrounding rivers where any aggressor would have territorial disadvantage. 

As a defensive force, for us, sychronized guerrila and riverine warfare is the way forward. What I believe we are lacking is mobile anti-tank and anti-aircraft weapons that can be moved easily through these warfare techniques.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

bd_4_ever said:


> Well riverine warfare has always been our forte, even during and since independence. Given rivers are one of our national assets, it makes perfect sense to romp up warfare surrounding rivers where any aggressor would have territorial disadvantage.
> 
> As a defensive force, for us, sychronized guerrila and riverine warfare is the way forward. What I believe we are lacking is mobile anti-tank and anti-aircraft weapons that can be moved easily through these warfare techniques.



Only in the past few years the army seems to be active in purchasing these LCTs and LCVPs. Before that i didnt really see them have much riverine assets. To me it mostly looked like they were using the rivers as geographical barriers.

These purchases seem to indicate that army wants to use the rivers actively to project their power. Like their land assets can be quickly redistributed to meet operational needs. Also reduces the dependency on bridges 

I do agree with you on the anti-tank/aircraft part. Maybe we can have fast attack riverine crafts loaded with these weapons lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Avisheik said:


> Only in the past few years the army seems to be active in purchasing these LCTs and LCVPs. Before that i didnt really see them have much riverine assets. To me it mostly looked like they were using the rivers as geographical barriers.
> 
> These purchases seem to indicate that army wants to use the rivers actively to project their power. Like their land assets can be quickly redistributed to meet operational needs. Also reduces the dependency on bridges
> 
> I do agree with you on the anti-tank/aircraft part. Maybe we can have fast attack riverine crafts loaded with these weapons lol.



Lol most likely. Our shipyards could come up with some boat designs which allows you to station/move anti tank weapons. 

But seriously though, we need more 'effective' agility in our kind of terrain to have superior advantage. Hit and run works only when you have dealt a considerable amount of damage with the one shot you got.


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army participated in a multi-national exercise KIS-2019 with 17 countries in Turkey. 



















bd_4_ever said:


> Our shipyards could come up with some boat designs which allows you to station/move anti tank weapons.



Then you can consider this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh Army is evaluating US-made unmanned aerial vehicles for the first time. The drones will be purchased to undertake target acquisition, battlefield damage assessment, reconnaissance and surveillance.

The Army is to induct at least three to four different model drones including one for target practice by air defence artillery brigade.

One of our sources commented that Army will get a better UAV than the Wing Loong II UCAVs purchased by the Bangladesh Air Force.

Why not? Army swims in money these days and it knows how to get things done pronto.

There are many applications for using drone technology in Bangladesh.

- Counter-terrorism ops
- Counter-insurgent in CHT
- United Nations peace enforcement missions such as the Mali mission
- High intensity war missions

The main issue with acquiring hi-tech gear is not money or will of the government. Its to do with human resources. Army has a shortage of qualified and educated manpower at NCO level. Most of the NCOs are not too bright so this is why it is important to invest in quality education (science, engineering, technology and polytechnic institutes) across the length and breadth of Bangladesh.

Army schools for civilians are working on this. Hopefully those facilities can output the skilled manpower to ensure a smooth FG2030.






81

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh Army tanks and armored fighting vehicles. 














machine gun/anti-tank weapon carrier, various other types of infantry weapons used by the Army in assault role.

















.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Indian Army IL 76 leaving Dhaka with Indian Army contingent taking part in joint training exercises.






Interesting that they would proceed to Guwahati via Daudkandi at 3000 feet altitude which is barely ten minutes from Dhaka at standard cruise speed for that aircraft. I am guessing the Army contingent is based at Guwahati or environs....


----------



## The Ronin

Otokar Cobra-II LAV of Bangladesh Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Indian Army IL 76 leaving Dhaka with Indian Army contingent taking part in joint training exercises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that they would proceed to Guwahati via Daudkandi at 3000 feet altitude which is barely ten minutes from Dhaka at standard cruise speed for that aircraft. I am guessing the Army contingent is based at Guwahati or environs....


they don't have their priorities straight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

LCT Sakti Sanchar in Padma river...@Paturia side..






Image : BDmilitary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

The Bangladesh Army's Yamaha TW2000 trail bikes for dispatching when communications lines are down and bad roads everywhere!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Avisheik said:


> Recently the Army put up a tender regarding LCTs, TCV and Command vessels. The LCTs are specified as being river going vessels, and *will be able to carry 8 MBT200s and will have a helipad.* They will be getting 2 of them.
> 
> The troop carrying vessel will be able to carry 200 troops and we will be getting 3 of them. They will also be seaworthy upto sea-state 4.
> 
> The command vessels(4 on order) will be able to carry 35 personnels plus 1 jeep and 1 pickup and they will also be seaworthy up to sea-state 4.
> 
> The Army seems to really stepping up in building up their riverine force. Granted *none of them are offensive*, they seem to be integrating and utilizing rivers into their operational plans


All weapons are basically offensive. The purpose of building a vessel that will carry 8 battle tanks and has a helipad, too, is certainly not defensive in nature. However, since it will carry important military hardware as well as troops I believe the vessels will be fitted with weapons that can be used against an enemy attack from the sky.


----------



## Avisheik

bluesky said:


> All weapons are basically offensive. The purpose of building a vessel that will carry 8 battle tanks and has a helipad, too, is certainly not defensive in nature. However, since it will carry important military hardware as well as troops I believe the vessels will be fitted with weapons that can be used against an enemy attack from the sky.



I disagree bro, not all army equipment is offensive. The craft is a force multiplier though and has some defensive capability, but it is still a transport craft end of the day. 

As per the tender, it only has 4 14.5mm AAMG. No much firepower imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

monitor said:


> LCT Sakti Sanchar in Padma river...@Paturia side..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image : BDmilitary


What are the functions of this large boat? Will it carry tanks?


----------



## BDforever

bluesky said:


> What are the functions of this large boat? Will it carry tanks?


yes, it can carry 9 tanks. Bigger version also coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

bluesky said:


> All weapons are basically offensive. The purpose of building a vessel that will carry 8 battle tanks and has a helipad, too, is certainly not defensive in nature. However, since it will carry important military hardware as well as troops I believe the vessels will be fitted with weapons that can be used against an enemy attack from the sky.




Air defense will be manpads and helios.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=482266115643738

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Opinions about starting a JV with Jordan? Jordan can help Bangladesh in armored vehicle manufacturing, ATGM and RPG-32 manufacturing, body armor manufacturing, etc.
It would help Bangladesh's defense industry a whole lot when it comes to relying less and less on foreign countries and achieving self-sufficiency. www.kaddb.com/en-us/KADDBs-PORTFOLIO/LAND-SYSTEMS
www.jadara.jo/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Avisheik

Philip the Arab said:


> Opinions about starting a JV with Jordan? Jordan can help Bangladesh in armored vehicle manufacturing, ATGM and RPG-32 manufacturing, body armor manufacturing, etc.
> It would help Bangladesh's defense industry a whole lot when it comes to relying less and less on foreign countries and achieving self-sufficiency. www.kaddb.com/en-us/KADDBs-PORTFOLIO/LAND-SYSTEMS
> www.jadara.jo/



JV with Jordan seems like a good idea to me. Bangladesh is trying to have some self sufficiency in defense and have recently stepped up efforts to achieve it. Some of the lighter land systems have already in use with the Jordanian military so they seem reliable. 

There might be some issues that be brought to the forefront though. Like how much of the tech jordan used from its system are from 3rd party countries. And are they willing to allow bangladesh use the it? Cause we had problems with accessing american/western system in the past. Secondly, weapons like RPG 32 are from russia, so i guess we have to take permission from them before we make them, so why not just go to the original source instead. In this case, Russia is a important defense partner of Bangladesh, so instead of going to jordan why not just ask the original source for help. Lastly, the jv, which is a private venture, must deal with low sales volume as well. BD military even though is growing, has a practice of placing small orders for new weapons system. IMO, if the JV wants to have some initial success, it might want to focus on products that enhances our current existing systems, or acts as a force multiplier instead of directly competing against them.

The idea is fine with me, but the devil will always be in the details


----------



## Philip the Arab

Avisheik said:


> JV with Jordan seems like a good idea to me. Bangladesh is trying to have some self sufficiency in defense and have recently stepped up efforts to achieve it. Some of the lighter land systems have already in use with the Jordanian military so they seem reliable.
> 
> There might be some issues that be brought to the forefront though. Like how much of the tech jordan used from its system are from 3rd party countries. And are they willing to allow bangladesh use the it? Cause we had problems with accessing american/western system in the past. Secondly, weapons like RPG 32 are from russia, so i guess we have to take permission from them before we make them, so why not just go to the original source instead. In this case, Russia is a important defense partner of Bangladesh, so instead of going to jordan why not just ask the original source for help. Lastly, the jv, which is a private venture, must deal with low sales volume as well. BD military even though is growing, has a practice of placing small orders for new weapons system. IMO, if the JV wants to have some initial success, it might want to focus on products that enhances our current existing systems, or acts as a force multiplier instead of directly competing against them.
> 
> The idea is fine with me, but the devil will always be in the details


The RPG-32 is a tricky thing since Jordan has the export rights, but Jordan is developing a newer heavier rocket-launcher system that will be bigger, and thus have more penetration. I assume they got the capabilities to develop it from reverse engineering a rather simple system the RPG-32. I quote "In early 2018 we started developing a *new system*,” Mr. Jafar tells EDR, “in the form of a *new RPG* that in the end will replace our current RPG-32 Nashshab.” He underlines that the aim is to i*ncrease range, diameter and thus penetration* capability. “We hope the development will be quick, as we are producing in-house most of the components,” he adds, underlining that he hopes to really reduce as much as possible the time to market." I guess if this system is produced then making a factory in Bangladesh wouldn't be so difficult and would help replace the RPG-7 with a system that has greater specifications. 

Low sales volumes wouldn't be a problem since if it had happened earlier a huge contract for some 600 vehicles could have been signed instead of the original Otokar Cobra deal. This deal would be worth a pretty good amount(50-100). For example the Al-Wahsh which is produced in Jordan, and is the original design for the Gaz Tigr could have been used instead of the Cobra.




Also, for example instead of using older designed Chinese rifles why not go to Jordan to at least replace your older rifles such as the Chinese variant of the Ak-47?
11.5 inch which would act as a carbine, or CQB fighting.





14.5 inch which can act as a standard service rifle.




And lastly the 20 inch rifle which could be used as a sniper rifle.




As well as replacing Bangladesh's standard pistol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Philip the Arab said:


> The RPG-32 is a tricky thing since Jordan has the export rights, but Jordan is developing a newer heavier rocket-launcher system that will be bigger, and thus have more penetration. I assume they got the capabilities to develop it from reverse engineering a rather simple system the RPG-32. I quote "In early 2018 we started developing a *new system*,” Mr. Jafar tells EDR, “in the form of a *new RPG* that in the end will replace our current RPG-32 Nashshab.” He underlines that the aim is to i*ncrease range, diameter and thus penetration* capability. “We hope the development will be quick, as we are producing in-house most of the components,” he adds, underlining that he hopes to really reduce as much as possible the time to market." I guess if this system is produced then making a factory in Bangladesh wouldn't be so difficult and would help replace the RPG-7 with a system that has greater specifications.
> 
> Low sales volumes wouldn't be a problem since if it had happened earlier a huge contract for some 600 vehicles could have been signed instead of the original Otokar Cobra deal. This deal would be worth a pretty good amount(50-100). For example the Al-Wahsh which is produced in Jordan, and is the original design for the Gaz Tigr could have been used instead of the Cobra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for example instead of using older designed Chinese rifles why not go to Jordan to at least replace your older rifles such as the Chinese variant of the Ak-47?
> 11.5 inch which would act as a carbine, or CQB fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.5 inch which can act as a standard service rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly the 20 inch rifle which could be used as a sniper rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as replacing Bangladesh's standard pistol.


so when are we having the deal ?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Forgot to mention this but Jordan can also offer 8x8s for local production in Bangladesh. WAYYY better protection that the BTR-80, and multiple variants such as IFV/APC/Tank destroyer. STANAG 4569 level 4 upgradable to level 5 for some variants. This would increase the lethality, and protection of Bangladesh's armed forces and enable it to acquire one multirole platform.

APC variant with no armament.





Version with 12.7mm SnakeHead turret.





IFV variant with 30mm cannon.





Vehicle with 76mm cannon, and highest proection for all vehicles STANAG 4569 Level 5 (25mm frontal)









105mm tank destroyer variant










I mean setting up a big old factory like this in Bangladesh wouldn't be that hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

@Philip the Arab about APC, we are currently adopting otokar Cobra 2 but if Jordan can offer tech or cheap price BD surely will like to take it.


----------



## Philip the Arab

BDforever said:


> @Philip the Arab about APC, we are currently adopting otokar Cobra 2 but if Jordan can offer tech or cheap price BD surely will like to take it.


Isn't that a 4x4? Completely different capabilities and role compared to 8x8s. My whole point is that this is easily available tech that would help Bangaldesh develop its indigenous industry which Turkey isn't.

BTR-80 is REALLY freaking old and has weak armor protection, and non-modern features. Replacements are needed as this system is OOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD I can't stress this enough and Jordan is a good option for a cheaper 8x8 that can meet the needs of BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Philip the Arab said:


> Isn't that a 4x4? Completely different capabilities and role compared to 8x8s. My whole point is that this is easily available tech that would help Bangaldesh develop its indigenous industry which Turkey isn't.
> 
> BTR-80 is REALLY freaking old and has weak armor protection, and non-modern features. Replacements are needed as this system is OOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD I can't stress this enough and Jordan is a good option for a cheaper 8x8 that can meet the needs of BD.


not just 8x8, we also require amphibious capabilities, we are full of water areas


----------



## Philip the Arab

BDforever said:


> not just 8x8, we also require amphibious capabilities, we are full of water areas


Bangladesh could try going for the AAV-7s from the US which are being phased out.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assault_Amphibious_Vehicle


----------



## BDforever

Philip the Arab said:


> Bangladesh could try going for the AAV-7s from the US which are being phased out.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assault_Amphibious_Vehicle


if the item is not that much expensive like buying subs, we are looking for new fresh ones


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army took delivery of 110 indigeniously built MFG23C speed boats.

Besides the Army the BGB also uses these watercraft for patrolling. These can carry a full section of 10-12 personnel.

https://www.bdmilitary.com/profiles...moXN-raM9alqyobmiTnMoSmQ21JRGlLtuVqeQ4qkMe9vw

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Avisheik

Philip the Arab said:


> The RPG-32 is a tricky thing since Jordan has the export rights, but Jordan is developing a newer heavier rocket-launcher system that will be bigger, and thus have more penetration. I assume they got the capabilities to develop it from reverse engineering a rather simple system the RPG-32. I quote "In early 2018 we started developing a *new system*,” Mr. Jafar tells EDR, “in the form of a *new RPG* that in the end will replace our current RPG-32 Nashshab.” He underlines that the aim is to i*ncrease range, diameter and thus penetration* capability. “We hope the development will be quick, as we are producing in-house most of the components,” he adds, underlining that he hopes to really reduce as much as possible the time to market." I guess if this system is produced then making a factory in Bangladesh wouldn't be so difficult and would help replace the RPG-7 with a system that has greater specifications.
> 
> Low sales volumes wouldn't be a problem since if it had happened earlier a huge contract for some 600 vehicles could have been signed instead of the original Otokar Cobra deal. This deal would be worth a pretty good amount(50-100). For example the Al-Wahsh which is produced in Jordan, and is the original design for the Gaz Tigr could have been used instead of the Cobra.
> 
> 
> Also, for example instead of using older designed Chinese rifles why not go to Jordan to at least replace your older rifles such as the Chinese variant of the Ak-47?
> 11.5 inch which would act as a carbine, or CQB fighting. 14.5 inch which can act as a standard service rifle.
> 
> And lastly the 20 inch rifle which could be used as a sniper rifle.
> 
> As well as replacing Bangladesh's standard pistol.



Yea a new indigenous developed rocket launcher from jordan might have a chance of being produced in BD. Less interference by 3rd parties. As of 2018 we had a tender open for new RPGs, the choice was between RPG 7v2 and type69-1. It would have been better if we had a more modern RPG in our arsenal. 

I doubt about selling the apcs to the military though. We recently bought a ton from Russia and we also have just set up maintenance workshops for them. Traditionally most of armour comes from either Russia or China, only turkey made a breakthrough recently. It comes down to pricing issues as well as performance capabilities. To me China and russia has a upper hand since we get them for cheaper price, as well as the fact that these weapons systems have been quite effective for our needs. 

However, as mentioned before, jordan may break into this sector if they offer force multiplier to the already existing vehicles, such as RCWS or APS. There is a lack of such systems in our armoured systems, and if Jordan can offer them, they will be able to corner the bangladeshi market.

As for the assualt rifle, i agree with you that bangladesh has to replace BD-08. However, some of the pics you posted look like M4s. We do currently have M4s in our Army and navy but they are not as widespread as BD-08. Plus we have to get USA persmission before locally producing them. As for the others, i think bangladesh can definitely produce and use them in a JV if the price is right



BDforever said:


> @Philip the Arab about APC, we are currently adopting otokar Cobra 2 but if Jordan can offer tech or cheap price BD surely will like to take it.



I think the cobra is being used as a LAV, rather than an APC



The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army took delivery of 110 indigeniously built MFG23C speed boats.
> 
> Besides the Army the BGB also uses these watercraft for patrolling. These can carry a full section of 10-12 personnel.
> 
> https://www.bdmilitary.com/profiles...moXN-raM9alqyobmiTnMoSmQ21JRGlLtuVqeQ4qkMe9vw



Lol they look so cute . Like little green frogs


----------



## bd_4_ever

Philip the Arab said:


> Isn't that a 4x4? Completely different capabilities and role compared to 8x8s. My whole point is that this is easily available tech that would help Bangaldesh develop its indigenous industry which Turkey isn't.
> 
> BTR-80 is REALLY freaking old and has weak armor protection, and non-modern features. Replacements are needed as this system is OOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD I can't stress this enough and Jordan is a good option for a cheaper 8x8 that can meet the needs of BD.



That you brother for sharing these information. Looks nice all those equipments! I believe we could have potential opportunities among us, given we are looking for other sources apart from Russia and China. I'd like to believe we have good diplomatic relations and if they continue, BD could surely be a defence market for Jordan.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avisheik said:


> Yea a new indigenous developed rocket launcher from jordan might have a chance of being produced in BD.


not in the slightest
russian RPGs are the focus now... with NATO alternatives also looked into


----------



## Philip the Arab

Avisheik said:


> Yea a new indigenous developed rocket launcher from jordan might have a chance of being produced in BD. Less interference by 3rd parties. As of 2018 we had a tender open for new RPGs, the choice was between RPG 7v2 and type69-1. It would have been better if we had a more modern RPG in our arsenal.
> 
> I doubt about selling the apcs to the military though. We recently bought a ton from Russia and we also have just set up maintenance workshops for them. Traditionally most of armour comes from either Russia or China, only turkey made a breakthrough recently. It comes down to pricing issues as well as performance capabilities. To me China and russia has a upper hand since we get them for cheaper price, as well as the fact that these weapons systems have been quite effective for our needs.
> 
> However, as mentioned before, jordan may break into this sector if they offer force multiplier to the already existing vehicles, such as RCWS or APS. There is a lack of such systems in our armoured systems, and if Jordan can offer them, they will be able to corner the bangladeshi market.
> 
> As for the assualt rifle, i agree with you that bangladesh has to replace BD-08. However, some of the pics you posted look like M4s. We do currently have M4s in our Army and navy but they are not as widespread as BD-08. Plus we have to get USA persmission before locally producing them. As for the others, i think bangladesh can definitely produce and use them in a JV if the price is right
> 
> 
> 
> I think the cobra is being used as a LAV, rather than an APC
> 
> 
> 
> Lol they look so cute . Like little green frogs





Michael Corleone said:


> not in the slightest
> russian RPGs are the focus now... with NATO alternatives also looked into


Its being developed from the Russian RPG-32. So it is Russian based but it will be bigger, and wider to increase range, and penetration.


----------



## TopCat

Philip the Arab said:


> Its being developed from the Russian RPG-32. So it is Russian based but it will be bigger, and wider to increase range, and penetration.
> 
> View attachment 553232
> 
> 
> View attachment 553233


Great to see Jordan is producing some defense equipment...
But to export to a military like Bangladesh, Jordan has to come close to Turkey in R&D in defense production. I hope one day it will.



Philip the Arab said:


> Isn't that a 4x4? Completely different capabilities and role compared to 8x8s. My whole point is that this is easily available tech that would help Bangaldesh develop its indigenous industry which Turkey isn't.
> 
> BTR-80 is REALLY freaking old and has weak armor protection, and non-modern features. Replacements are needed as this system is OOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD I can't stress this enough and Jordan is a good option for a cheaper 8x8 that can meet the needs of BD.


The reason BD need BTR-80 due to its great amphibious capabilities. We have very wide rivers where you cant build bridges in wartime. BTR-80 gives us the capabilities to mover the troops with ease across the country.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Philip the Arab said:


> Its being developed from the Russian RPG-32. So it is Russian based but it will be bigger, and wider to increase range, and penetration.
> 
> View attachment 553232
> 
> 
> View attachment 553233


i believe RPG 32 is being used to replace current inventory and for higher caliber carl gustav is being sought


----------



## monitor

(Moments before) geronimo
Military Hardware Display 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philip the Arab

monitor said:


> (Moments before) geronimo
> Military Hardware Display 2019


Can BD procure older Mi-17s and get them upgraded by South Africa to be able to use Mokopa and Ingwe ATGMs? Also enables 23mm cannon as well as Soviet and Russian rockets, and gravity bombs.

Those are 8 Ingwes which can each penetrate 1000+ mm of RHA after ERA. Addition of FLIR, new cockpit, and Night Vision goggles also added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Philip the Arab said:


> Can BD procure older Mi-17s and get them upgraded by South Africa to be able to use Mokopa and Ingwe ATGMs? Also enables 23mm cannon as well as Soviet and Russian rockets, and gravity bombs.
> 
> Those are 8 Ingwes which can each penetrate 1000+ mm of RHA after ERA. Addition of FLIR, new cockpit, and Night Vision goggles also added.



We are buying new MI-17 as troops carrier. There are plan for dedicated attack helicopter .


----------



## Philip the Arab

monitor said:


> We are buying new MI-17 as troops carrier. There are plan for dedicated attack helicopter .


Why did you guys buy the in the Mi-17SH variant? That can carry the same armament as the Mi-24 as far as I know.



Mi-171Sh
Export version of the Ulan-Udes _Mi-8AMTSh_. Czech Republic and Croatia have ordered these types in 2005 and 2007.Bangladesh Army and Bangladesh Air Force also operates Mi-171Sh as *armed* helicopter.[94] Two recent operators are Peru who ordered 6, all due for delivery in 2011,[95] and Ghana which received 4 of the helicopters in January 2013.[96]

These are armed with rockets and I'm simply saying that they could also be adapted to fire ATGMs.


----------



## BDforever

Philip the Arab said:


> Why did you guys buy the in the Mi-17SH variant? That can carry the same armament as the Mi-24 as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Mi-171Sh
> Export version of the Ulan-Udes _Mi-8AMTSh_. Czech Republic and Croatia have ordered these types in 2005 and 2007.Bangladesh Army and Bangladesh Air Force also operates Mi-171Sh as *armed* helicopter.[94] Two recent operators are Peru who ordered 6, all due for delivery in 2011,[95] and Ghana which received 4 of the helicopters in January 2013.[96]
> 
> These are armed with rockets and I'm simply saying that they could also be adapted to fire ATGMs.
> 
> View attachment 554225


Mi17Sh has bought for troop transportation with limited attack capabilities.
we have 40+ units of Mi17 series with different variants.


----------



## Philip the Arab

BDforever said:


> Mi17Sh has bought for troop transportation with limited attack capabilities.
> we have 40+ units of Mi17 series with different variants.


Do yo happen to know when and if Bangladesh gets an attack helicopter and which country it would be from? Personally I think they should go for the Z-19 as Recon and medium attack and the Z-10 as a heavy attack helicopter considering BDs ties with China but they could also go for the LCH from India.



Z-19- This could serve a similar to the American OH-58 Kiowa while also performing anti-tank roles. 15-20 units maybe or more even.









*General characteristics*


*Crew:* Two, pilot and observer
*Length:* 12 m (39 ft 4 in)
*Height:* 4.01 m (13 ft 2 in)
*Empty weight:* 2,350 kg (5,181 lb)
*Max takeoff weight:* 4,250[11] kg (9,370 lb)
*Powerplant:* 2 × WZ-8C turboshafts, 700 kW (940 hp) each
*Main rotor diameter:* 11.93 m (39 ft 2 in)
*Main rotor area:* 111.79 m2 (1,203.3 sq ft)
*Performance*


*Maximum speed:* 280 km/h (174 mph; 151 kn)
*Cruise speed:* 245 km/h (152 mph; 132 kn)
*Range:* 700 km (435 mi; 378 nmi)
*Endurance:* 4 hours
*Service ceiling:* 6,000 m (20,000 ft)
*Rate of climb:* 9 m/s (1,800 ft/min)
*Armament*


2 pylons for rockets, gun pods, 8x HJ-8 or other anti-tank/air-to-surface/anti-ship missiles, 8x TY-90 air-to-air missiles.[5]

Z-10-This would perform a dedicated attack role for Bangladesh and help it become a army that uses modern equipment.












*Crew:* 2
*Length:* 14.15 m[_citation needed_] (ft)
*Rotor diameter:* 12.0 m[35] (ft)
*Height:* 3.85 m[_citation needed_] (ft)
*Empty weight:* 5,100 kg (11244 lb)
*Useful load:* 1,500 kg[_citation needed_] (lb)
*Loaded weight:* 5,540 kg[35] ～ 6,000 kg[_citation needed_] (lb)
*Max. takeoff weight:* 7,000 kg (15432 lb)
*Powerplant:* 2 × WZ-9 turboshaft[35], 1000 kw[_citation needed_] (1350 shp) each
*Performance*


*Maximum speed:* 270 km/h[35]
*Cruise speed:* 230 km/h[35]
*Range:* 800 km[35] ()
*Service ceiling:* 6,400 m[_citation needed_] (ft)
*Rate of climb:* over 10 m/s[35] (ft/min)
*Armament*


*Guns:* 23x115 mm revolver gun or 25*137 mm M242 Bushmaster chain gun.
*Hardpoints:* 4
*Rockets:* 57 mm, 90 mm multi-barrel unguided rocket pods
*Missiles:* ** Up to 16 HJ-10 air to surface / anti tank / anti helicopter missiles. ADK10 is reported to be the official name of HJ10 missile.[19]
Up to 16 HJ-8, HJ-9 missiles
Up to 16 TY-90 air-to-air missiles
Up to 4 PL-5, PL-7, PL-9 air-to-air missiles

*Avionics*


YH millimetre-wave fire-control radar
Helmet mounted sight with night vision goggles
BM/KG300G self protection jamming pod
Blue Sky navigation pod
KZ900 reconnaissance pod
YH-96 electronic warfare suite


----------



## BDforever

Philip the Arab said:


> Do yo happen to know when and if Bangladesh gets an attack helicopter and which country it would be from?


Well not Chinese one as far as I know, Mi35 and T-129 are in the competition currently, Mi-28 was also in the list but don't know about it currently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

BDforever said:


> Well not Chinese one as far as I know, Mi35 and T-129 are in the competition currently, Mi-28 was also in the list but don't know about it currently.




Turkish manufacturer said that BD was in advanced negotiations for T-129 - hope BA gets the Turkish helicopter!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

UKBengali said:


> Turkish manufacturer said that BD was in advanced negotiations for T-129 - hope BA gets the Turkish helicopter!


Why the Turkish helicopter? The thing is that if a newer engine is not developed it will always be sanction prone because of course the turbo shaft is IP of the US. You won't get any of those same type of sanctions with China or maybe even with Russia. There is a lot of hype of it I think because it is made by a Muslim country and this is biasing a lot of people towards Turkish helicopters but frankly Turkey is new to the business while Russia, and China are not.

Personally I think the cheapest option would be to buy Jordanian Ah-1s for sale that can of course can be upgraded and their life cycle extended by at least 20 years. Jordan is apparently selling off 17 as well as a bunch of their aircraft which BD could also buy that would help them expand their inventory such as C-295, and C-130B.

The Royal Jordanian Air Force (RJAF) has put its two AC-235 gunships up for sale, along with its Sikorsky* UH-60L* fleet. Separate announcements made on the air force’s official website on December 24 (UH-60s) and 28 (AC-235s) brought the offers into the public domain. They add to a series of declarations in the summer in which a number of other types were made available for purchase as part of a major RJAF fleet rationalization and cost-reduction effort.

In the 2018 releases, a single Lockheed _*C-130B*_ was offered for sale along with 12 Hawk Mk 63 trainers and *13 Bell UH-1H utility helicopters* on July 8, followed by *17 Bell AH-1F* Cobras equipped with the NTS (Night Targeting System) and two Airbus *C295 *medium airlifters on July 12.



Same upgrade could be done to Bengali Ah-1s that adds Hellfire's as well as many other features that again would extend service life until 2039 from todays date.
https://www.arabianaerospace.aero/modernised-cobras-give-rjaf-extra-bite.html


@BDforever Agree with this? Or off-topic?


----------



## BDforever

Philip the Arab said:


> Why the Turkish helicopter? The thing is that if a newer engine is not developed it will always be sanction prone because of course the turbo shaft is IP of the US. You won't get any of those same type of sanctions with China or maybe even with Russia. There is a lot of hype of it I think because it is made by a Muslim country and this is biasing a lot of people towards Turkish helicopters but frankly Turkey is new to the business while Russia, and China are not.
> 
> Personally I think the cheapest option would be to buy Jordanian Ah-1s for sale that can of course can be upgraded and their life cycle extended by at least 20 years. Jordan is apparently selling off 17 as well as a bunch of their aircraft which BD could also buy that would help them expand their inventory such as C-295, and C-130B.
> 
> The Royal Jordanian Air Force (RJAF) has put its two AC-235 gunships up for sale, along with its Sikorsky* UH-60L* fleet. Separate announcements made on the air force’s official website on December 24 (UH-60s) and 28 (AC-235s) brought the offers into the public domain. They add to a series of declarations in the summer in which a number of other types were made available for purchase as part of a major RJAF fleet rationalization and cost-reduction effort.
> 
> In the 2018 releases, a single Lockheed _*C-130B*_ was offered for sale along with 12 Hawk Mk 63 trainers and *13 Bell UH-1H utility helicopters* on July 8, followed by *17 Bell AH-1F* Cobras equipped with the NTS (Night Targeting System) and two Airbus *C295 *medium airlifters on July 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Same upgrade could be done to Bengali Ah-1s that adds Hellfire's as well as many other features that again would extend service life until 2039 from todays date.
> https://www.arabianaerospace.aero/modernised-cobras-give-rjaf-extra-bite.html
> 
> 
> @BDforever Agree with this? Or off-topic?


1. I agree with engine and sanction stuff, BAF is more interested in Mi35 because BAF already has maintenance facilities of Mi17 series which is same company.
2. why are you selling off so many aircrafts ? are you disarming your AF ? 
3. BD should look into AC-235, UH60L, AH-1F, C-130B, C-295 sales.


----------



## Philip the Arab

BDforever said:


> 1. I agree with engine and sanction stuff, BAF is more interested in Mi35 because BAF already has maintenance facilities of Mi17 series which is same company.
> 2. why are you selling off so many aircrafts ? are you disarming your AF ?
> 3. BD should look into AC-235, UH60L, AH-1F, C-130B, C-295 sales.


Nah, its these aircraft are redundant and the Jordanian armed forces have tight budget. If Allah wills we will be getting new attack helicopters, upgrading F-16 to Viper variant, and buying new transport planes like An-132 or such. We really don't have any great threats in the region because Israel has a peace treaty and you know what's happening with Syria and Lebanon.
BD should really expand influence in MENA area because than you can improve defense ties as well as political ties. I would like to see all Muslim countries defense industries increase including Bangladesh, and this could help.

Also, I don't know if I mentioned this but if BD could procure older Mi-24s and get them upgraded by South Africa it would be a lot cheaper and more deadly that buying new built ones.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ght-hawk.pdf&usg=AOvVaw0ebummbC3NZZplCV72By6A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Philip the Arab said:


> Why the Turkish helicopter? The thing is that if a newer engine is not developed it will always be sanction prone because of course the turbo shaft is IP of the US. You won't get any of those same type of sanctions with China or maybe even with Russia. There is a lot of hype of it I think because it is made by a Muslim country and this is biasing a lot of people towards Turkish helicopters but frankly Turkey is new to the business while Russia, and China are not.
> 
> Personally I think the cheapest option would be to buy Jordanian Ah-1s for sale that can of course can be upgraded and their life cycle extended by at least 20 years. Jordan is apparently selling off 17 as well as a bunch of their aircraft which BD could also buy that would help them expand their inventory such as C-295, and C-130B.
> 
> The Royal Jordanian Air Force (RJAF) has put its two AC-235 gunships up for sale, along with its Sikorsky* UH-60L* fleet. Separate announcements made on the air force’s official website on December 24 (UH-60s) and 28 (AC-235s) brought the offers into the public domain. They add to a series of declarations in the summer in which a number of other types were made available for purchase as part of a major RJAF fleet rationalization and cost-reduction effort.
> 
> In the 2018 releases, a single Lockheed _*C-130B*_ was offered for sale along with 12 Hawk Mk 63 trainers and *13 Bell UH-1H utility helicopters* on July 8, followed by *17 Bell AH-1F* Cobras equipped with the NTS (Night Targeting System) and two Airbus *C295 *medium airlifters on July 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Same upgrade could be done to Bengali Ah-1s that adds Hellfire's as well as many other features that again would extend service life until 2039 from todays date.
> https://www.arabianaerospace.aero/modernised-cobras-give-rjaf-extra-bite.html
> 
> 
> @BDforever Agree with this? Or off-topic?




Turkish T-129 was chosen over the Chinese Z-10 by none other than Pakistan and that should tell you something about the quality of the system.


As regards the engine being US, so what? As long as BD can buy the helicopter and Turkey can provide full overhaul and supplies of it's indigenous weapons for the attack chopper, that is all that matters in any realistic scenario. Anyway Turkey is very advanced in coming up with a replacement engine in next 3-5 years.


----------



## Philip the Arab

UKBengali said:


> Turkish T-129 was chosen over the Chinese Z-10 by none other than Pakistan and that should tell you something about the quality of the system.
> 
> 
> As regards the engine being US, so what? As long as BD can buy the helicopter and Turkey can provide full overhaul and supplies of it's indigenous weapons for the attack chopper, that is all that matters in any realistic scenario. Anyway Turkey is very advanced in coming up with a replacement engine in next 3-5 years.


Doesn't the Mi-17 have commonality with the Mi-35 in parts and servicing? The Mi-35, and Mi-28 are very, very capable attack helicopters. If Russia could set up a servicing center for the Mi-17 that can also service the Mi-35 it would simplify the ordeal a whole lot over a new servicing center for the T-129 in Bangladesh if that is a possibility.


----------



## UKBengali

Philip the Arab said:


> Doesn't the Mi-17 have commonality with the Mi-35 in parts and servicing? The Mi-35, and Mi-28 are very, very capable attack helicopters. If Russia could set up a servicing center for the Mi-17 that can also service the Mi-35 it would simplify the ordeal a whole lot over a new servicing center for the T-129 in Bangladesh if that is a possibility.





Neither Russia and especially China can be trusted over Myanmar.

Turkey is the way to go and BA is right to be seriously considering the T-129 as it's first attack helicopter procurement.

Remember BD has a 300 billion dollar economy growing at 8% a year and so money is not as tight as it was in the past.


----------



## BDforever

Philip the Arab said:


> Nah, its these aircraft are redundant and the Jordanian armed forces have tight budget. If Allah wills we will be getting new attack helicopters, upgrading F-16 to Viper variant, and buying new transport planes like An-132 or such. We really don't have any great threats in the region because Israel has a peace treaty and you know what's happening with Syria and Lebanon.
> BD should really expand influence in MENA area because than you can improve defense ties as well as political ties. I would like to see all Muslim countries defense industries increase including Bangladesh, and this could help.
> 
> Also, I don't know if I mentioned this but if BD could procure older Mi-24s and get them upgraded by South Africa it would be a lot cheaper and more deadly that buying new built ones.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiq0rm12tzhAhWCslkKHbcaDYUQFjAHegQIARAC&url=http://www.paramountgroup.com/media/1320/paramount-night-hawk.pdf&usg=AOvVaw0ebummbC3NZZplCV72By6A


we also have eye on An-132, recently we have bought 2 C130J from UK, has plan to buy C-17 too.


----------



## Philip the Arab

UKBengali said:


> Neither Russia and especially China can be trusted over Myanmar.
> 
> Turkey is the way to go and BA is right to be seriously considering the T-129 as it's first attack helicopter procurement.
> 
> Remember BD has a 300 billion dollar economy growing at 8% a year and so money is not as tight as it was in the past.


Does Bangladesh need to develop it's helicopter industry? Remember there are some projects that could be done in a minute if a pledge for an order of 70 or 80 was signed. A stop-gap measure such as the Ah-1s from Jordan could be purchased and a Rooivalk 2 could be made with BD funding and assembled in BD adding jobs, and giving experience to BD. Only 12 of these helicopters were built, and yet there is a lot of potential for a newer Mk2 variant that would take 5-10 years but be worth it in the long run. The subsystems are all South African and the airframe is South African but the turboshaft is produced under license in South Africa. You could also get TOT for the ATGMs on the Rooivalk such as Ingwe, and Mokopa.





https://quwa.org/2017/04/20/denel-aviation-will-undertake-study-developing-rooivalk-mk2/


“Denel Aviation is interested in seeking partners and clients in the development of a new generation Rooivalk…In this process, significant opportunities exist for *technology transfer* as well as production and MRO participation.”

“Through a joint venture programme of industrial participation and transfer of intellectual property, an indigenous attack helicopter production, support and upgrade/modification capability can be established.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Philip the Arab said:


> Does Bangladesh need to develop it's helicopter industry? Remember there are some projects that could be done in a minute if a pledge for an order of 70 or 80 was signed. A stop-gap measure such as the Ah-1s from Jordan could be purchased and a Rooivalk 2 could be made with BD funding and assembled in BD adding jobs, and giving experience to BD. Only 12 of these helicopters were built, and yet there is a lot of potential for a newer Mk2 variant that would take 5-10 years but be worth it in the long run. The subsystems are all South African and the airframe is South African but the turboshaft is produced under license in South Africa. You could also get TOT for the ATGMs on the Rooivalk such as Ingwe, and Mokopa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://quwa.org/2017/04/20/denel-aviation-will-undertake-study-developing-rooivalk-mk2/
> 
> 
> “Denel Aviation is interested in seeking partners and clients in the development of a new generation Rooivalk…In this process, significant opportunities exist for *technology transfer* as well as production and MRO participation.”
> 
> “Through a joint venture programme of industrial participation and transfer of intellectual property, an indigenous attack helicopter production, support and upgrade/modification capability can be established.”




BD would be looking at most 30 attack helicopters.

South Africa is an interesting option as BD would get some level of ToT but this seems unlikely as the order will go to either Turkey or Russia.


----------



## LKJ86

BDforever said:


> has plan to buy C-17 too.


Hasn't the production of C-17 stopped?


----------



## Philip the Arab

UKBengali said:


> BD would be looking at most 30 attack helicopters.
> 
> South Africa is an interesting option as BD would get some level of ToT but this seems unlikely as the order will go to either Turkey or Russia.


30 attack helicopters seems small buy you are more knowledgeable about this topic. What about cooperating with South Africa on ATGM production for example and TOT. Saudi Arabia got TOT for the Mokopa which is a ATGM that has 10km range, and penetrates about 1300mm of armor after ERA.

As I said before achieving some degree of self-sufficiency is important in this odd political world.







LKJ86 said:


> Hasn't the production of C-17 stopped?


Future platforms are replacing it actually. BD could get the C-17 copy whatever its called.


----------



## LKJ86

Philip the Arab said:


> why would production stop?


Really?


----------



## Philip the Arab

LKJ86 said:


> Really?


I see, it was too expensive, 218 million a pop times 223 is about 48 billion dollars. The US has the airlift capacity it needs for now.


----------



## Avicenna

LKJ86 said:


> Hasn't the production of C-17 stopped?



I think C-17 production has stopped in 2015.

If anything BAF would look into a used C-17 from RAF?


----------



## BDforever

LKJ86 said:


> Hasn't the production of C-17 stopped?


yes, we will buy from RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

BDforever said:


> yes, we will buy from RAF


What about AWACS? Saab Erieye could be a good choice as it is much cheaper and would defend likely all of BD airspace. I should really post this in the air force section.





*Country of origin* Sweden
*Introduced* 1996
*Type* Multi-mode active electronically scanned array (AESA) pulse-Doppler radar
*Frequency* S band
*Range* 450 km
*Altitude* > 20 km (> 65,000 ft)
*Azimuth* 150° to each side

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Philip the Arab said:


> What about AWACS? Saab Erieye could be a good choice as it is much cheaper and would defend likely all of BD airspace. I should really post this in the air force section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Country of origin* Sweden
> *Introduced* 1996
> *Type* Multi-mode active electronically scanned array (AESA) pulse-Doppler radar
> *Frequency* S band
> *Range* 450 km
> *Altitude* > 20 km (> 65,000 ft)
> *Azimuth* 150° to each side


has plan to buy 2 AWACS by 2022. the model is not finalised

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

In March 2018, Bangladesh Army issued tender for the procurement of 220 anti-tank weapons. Does anyone know which weapons are being tendered or if it is the Metis-M?

@BDforever licensed production could be received from Ukraine as Jordan has. Jordan now produces assembels 2500 RK-3 Corsars.


----------



## BDforever

Philip the Arab said:


> In March 2018, Bangladesh Army issued tender for the procurement of 220 anti-tank weapons. Does anyone know which weapons are being tendered or if it is the Metis-M?
> 
> @BDforever licensed production could be received from Ukraine as Jordan has. Jordan now produces assembels 2500 RK-3 Corsars.


as far as I know, Carl Gustav has been chosen and we already have Metis-M1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

BDforever said:


> as far as I know, Carl Gustav has been chosen and we already have Metis-M1


Ah I respect that, its a old weapon but a good one and should fit BDs ant-tank requirements well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Philip the Arab said:


> Nah, its these aircraft are redundant and the Jordanian armed forces have tight budget. If Allah wills we will be getting new attack helicopters, upgrading F-16 to Viper variant, and buying new transport planes like An-132 or such. We really don't have any great threats in the region because Israel has a peace treaty and you know what's happening with Syria and Lebanon.
> BD should really expand influence in MENA area because than you can improve defense ties as well as political ties. I would like to see all Muslim countries defense industries increase including Bangladesh, and this could help.
> 
> Also, I don't know if I mentioned this but if BD could procure older Mi-24s and get them upgraded by South Africa it would be a lot cheaper and more deadly that buying new built ones.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiq0rm12tzhAhWCslkKHbcaDYUQFjAHegQIARAC&url=http://www.paramountgroup.com/media/1320/paramount-night-hawk.pdf&usg=AOvVaw0ebummbC3NZZplCV72By6A


Hmm, yes Jordan has a serious tight budget... you are spending close to 7% of our GDP in defense. You guys should move away from American toys... and turn to China.. USA crippled most of the Gulf armies and plundered billions whereas continues to provide edge to Israel with discounted weapons.


----------



## The Ronin

Army has issued RFI for Amphibious Light Tank and Armoured Recovery Vehicle

http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/noti...U2R_1Jq1g1ZcVUK5jBhn4CuGqt-RHAJaoAxwUOCxgu6G0











__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2167352963313218

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

The Ronin said:


> Army has issued RFI for Amphibious Light Tank and Armoured Recovery Vehicle
> 
> http://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/noti...U2R_1Jq1g1ZcVUK5jBhn4CuGqt-RHAJaoAxwUOCxgu6G0
> 
> View attachment 555497



Nice! Any idea from where we are trying to get it? I would love some western tanks for a change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

bd_4_ever said:


> Nice! Any idea from where we are trying to get it? I would love some western tanks for a change.


floating western tanks? hmm...

all i can think of is russian and chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

bd_4_ever said:


> Nice! Any idea from where we are trying to get it? I would love some western tanks for a change.



We are getting eastern tanks. The Rfi stated that the tank must be from group B countries(Russia, China, Poland, Ukraine, etc.) .

There is not much information to speculate from as most of it is labelled as "to be mentioned" but the Type 05 amphibious fighting vehicle could be a candidate as it does match most of the mentioned requirements

The RFI requirements are that the tank must be less than 36tn(loaded) equipped with either 105 or 125 mm main gun and the width must be less than 3500mm. The ZTD 05 has a weight of 26.5tn(unloaded), equipped with 105mm guns and has a width of 3360mm. It is not much to go on with, and it would have been more interesting if they released more info regarding the required specs.

Another interesting fact is that they may be buying it in groups of 14.


----------



## Bilal9

Avisheik said:


> The RFI requirements are that the tank must be less than 36tn(loaded) equipped with either 105 or 125 mm main gun and the width must be less than 3500mm. The ZTD 05 has a weight of 26.5tn(unloaded), equipped with 105mm guns and has a width of 3360mm. It is not much to go on with, and it would have been more interesting if they released more info regarding the required specs.



Well the Sprut-SD Variant (Tank Killer) based on the BMP-3 Amphib tank carries a 2a75 125-mm smoothbore gun (same as the T-90 Russian tank), the BMD-4 comes with a smaller 100mm gun. Either way - all specs are compliant per RFI and has superior power to weight ratio, because it is way lighter than the ZTD-05 at 18 tons, achieved with an aluminum alloy armor. You can get all sorts of ATGM and missile launcher options which will cost you more coin. Amphib tanks are needed in our army direly because that is our fighting scenario.

Tank Destroyer Sprut-SD with 2A75 tank gun based on BMP-3 chassis (more road wheels/heavier hull for higher 18t weight) - doesn't the turret look like the Coelian of WWII? 





Regular BMD-4 variants (13.6t)








With Kornet E





And here's one that can be a great candidate too except the calibre of the main gun is too small.

*2S38 ZAK-57 Derivatsiya-PVO* – Self-propelled air defense vehicle based on BMP-3 chassis fitted with a 57 mm autocannon and passive reconnaissance and target tracking equipment.[71] It is designed to shoot down unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), cruise missiles, air-to-surface missiles, aircraft, helicopters, and MLRS rockets.[72] 2S38 is equipped with a TV/thermal-imaging system with automatic target lock-on and tracking capabilities, a laser rangefinder and a laser guidance system. The optical and electronic target acquisition system can spot an aircraft at 6.4 km (4.0 mi) and using sectoral observation can detect aircraft over 12 km (7.5 mi) out. The cannon is fast enough to destroy targets traveling 500 m/s (1,100 mph; 1,800 km/h; Mach 1.5). Laser-guided, air burst and specialized anti-drone munitions for ZAK-57 are in development. Its guided projectiles have four wings folded in the casing and controlled by the actuator in the projectile’s nose section, using the energy of the airflow to steer themselves to the target.


----------



## Avisheik

Bilal9 said:


> Well the Sprut-SD Variant (Tank Killer) based on the BMP-3 Amphib tank carries a 2a75 125-mm smoothbore gun (same as the T-90 Russian tank), the BMD-4 comes with a smaller 100mm gun. Either way - all specs are compliant per RFI and has superior power to weight ratio, because it is way lighter than the ZTD-05 at 18 tons, achieved with an aluminum alloy armor. You can get all sorts of ATGM and missile launcher options which will cost you more coin. Amphib tanks are needed in our army direly because that is our fighting scenario.
> 
> Tank Destroyer Sprut-SD with 2A75 tank gun based on BMP-3 chassis (more road wheels/heavier hull for higher 18t weight) - doesn't the turret look like the Coelian of WWII?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular BMD-4 variants (13.6t)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Kornet E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one that can be a great candidate too except the calibre of the main gun is too small.
> 
> *2S38 ZAK-57 Derivatsiya-PVO* – Self-propelled air defense vehicle based on BMP-3 chassis fitted with a 57 mm autocannon and passive reconnaissance and target tracking equipment.[71] It is designed to shoot down unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), cruise missiles, air-to-surface missiles, aircraft, helicopters, and MLRS rockets.[72] 2S38 is equipped with a TV/thermal-imaging system with automatic target lock-on and tracking capabilities, a laser rangefinder and a laser guidance system. The optical and electronic target acquisition system can spot an aircraft at 6.4 km (4.0 mi) and using sectoral observation can detect aircraft over 12 km (7.5 mi) out. The cannon is fast enough to destroy targets traveling 500 m/s (1,100 mph; 1,800 km/h; Mach 1.5). Laser-guided, air burst and specialized anti-drone munitions for ZAK-57 are in development. Its guided projectiles have four wings folded in the casing and controlled by the actuator in the projectile’s nose section, using the energy of the airflow to steer themselves to the target.



Hahaha yea the range of vehicles is large if we go by what we know in the RFI. Wish they would have mentioned the effective range desired, or the armour thickness etc. Plus if i am not wrong, I think the light tank might be equipped with ATGW, either with the main gun or separately. 

No mention of any anti air, other than the AAMG. In current warfare anti air is very crucial for many battlefield scenario, especially with the widespread use of attack helicopters and drones. For me, it would be really swell if they got the light tank equipped with RWS and APS like Arena or Qucik kill. But i highly doubt they will incorporate them to the vehicle. 

I really like the derivatsya, if it can be equipped with some ATGMs and 105mm guns, then it will become one of the most capable weapons systems in our army. As for the Sprut it feels like a souped up T55


----------



## Arthur

What about the armour protection level?
Problem with older Russian designs are, the level of armour protection is next to nothing, don't provide any easy way for troop exit. Trying to get out through the top hatch during a amphibious landing is suicide. 

Don't know about Chinese designs. But the possible theater of operation will be heavily contested. They might have considered that during design.

Can anyone shed some light here?


----------



## Nike

Khan saheb said:


> What about the armour protection level?
> Problem with older Russian designs are, the level of armour protection is next to nothing, don't provide any easy way for troop exit. Trying to get out through the top hatch during a amphibious landing is suicide.
> 
> Don't know about Chinese designs. But the possible theater of operation will be heavily contested. They might have considered that during design.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light here?



Thats why you need strong air force and Navy to soften the possible resistance of enemy before landing operation begin


----------



## Arthur

Marine Rouge said:


> Thats why you need strong air force and Navy to soften the possible resistance of enemy before landing operation begin


Yes, I know.

But 'armoured' vehicles are called "armoured " for a reason. Air cover takes care of hardened defences, "soften possible " threats . But it doesn't cover you from ambush and other non conventional threat. 

Say a determined enemy is hiding with an anti armour weapon, how do you save soldiers from that? That's what good armour is for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Khan saheb said:


> What about the armour protection level?



I guess the only suitable contender in VN-16 which has all-welded steel armour construction, which give protection against fire of small arms and artillery shell splinters. The rear part of the turret is also fitted with storage rack to provide additional protection against HEAT rounds. 

And it's capable of crossing the sea, can't find anything on Sprut SD though except crossing a calm, small river. Does anyone know any other options from Type-B country?







https://www.armyrecognition.com/chi...eet_information_description_intelligence.html














Khan saheb said:


> Problem with older Russian designs are, the level of armour protection is next to nothing, don't provide any easy way for troop exit. Trying to get out through the top hatch during a amphibious landing is suicide.



The RFI is about amphibious tank, looks like you are talking about APC or something else.


----------



## Nike

Khan saheb said:


> Yes, I know.
> 
> But 'armoured' vehicles are called "armoured " for a reason. Air cover takes care of hardened defences, "soften " possible " threats . But it doesn't cover you fom ambush and other non conventional threat.
> 
> Say a determined enemy is hiding with an anti armour weapon, how do you save soldiers from that? That's what good armour is for.



Well most of amphibious Armored vehicle got a more thinner skin compared to their land version compatriot, and this not only happened toward the Soviet even US Marines Corps AAV 7 and LAV 3 is got much softer skin compared their Army cousins brother (Indonesia Marines happened to own both countries main amphibious assault vehicles like AAV 7, BMP 3F, BTR series and getting trained with their Marines annually and so on so we can compared them firsthand). This happened because amphibious vehicle need more buoyancy to achieve the needed speed when floating ashore. 

Marines doctrine is always infantryman first, rifleman to boot and thats what they are best known for. So thin skin armor to bring them ashore safely during beachead operation to open the theater to made the possible landing secure for the much needed armored units or other units later by the means of LCAC or LST or LCU is just what they needed much enough. To assault the determined enemy with sophisticated anti armor weaponry is what every Marines trained for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

The Ronin said:


> I guess the only suitable contender in VN-16 which has all-welded steel armour construction, which give protection against fire of small arms and artillery shell splinters. The rear part of the turret is also fitted with storage rack to provide additional protection against HEAT rounds.
> 
> And it's capable of crossing the sea, can't find anything on Sprut SD though except crossing a calm, small river. Does anyone know any other options from Type-B country?
> 
> View attachment 555915
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/chi...eet_information_description_intelligence.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RFI is about amphibious tank, looks like you are talking about APC or something else.


No bro, I am not. All these Russian designs has top exit doors behind the turret. Which is a setup i hate absolutely. And don't even mention Russian apc 's. Thing has a side door, which only help the shit to break in two pieces if come to contact with IED/mine, like what happened in mali. We bought those Atokar cobras with mine/IED signal jammers to mitigate that threat.



Marine Rouge said:


> Well most of amphibious Armored vehicle got a more thinner skin compared to their land version compatriot, and this not only happened toward the Soviet even US Marines Corps AAV 7 and LAV 3 is got much softer skin compared their Army cousins brother (Indonesia Marines happened to own both countries main amphibious assault vehicles like AAV 7, BMP 3F, BTR series and getting trained with their Marines annually and so on so we can compared them firsthand). This happened because amphibious vehicle need more buoyancy to achieve the needed speed when floating ashore.
> 
> Marines doctrine is always infantryman first, rifleman to boot and thats what they are best known for. So thin skin armor to bring them ashore safely during beachead operation to open the theater to made the possible landing secure for the much needed armored units or other units later by the means of LCAC or LST or LCU is just what they needed much enough. To assault the determined enemy with sophisticated anti armor weaponry is what every Marines trained for.


You are correct to the T. I was talking based on the BD conext in mind, which I failed to mention in my post. sorry.

Well, in BD we can not really call our amphibious units a Marine force. just regular infantry brigades getting trained in amphibious landing. As we can't spare lot of resources, the concept is adapted, tweaked to the limits, Many aspect of a traditional marine doctrine and tactics will be curtailed. So chances are these same units will take part in further operations inland. In that situation an weak armoured vehicle will really fall short.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Right! So I reckon its going to be Chinese. Isn't it @Michael Corleone?

Also, anyone remember the tender we issued for light tanks and Chinese were the primary contender. Any idea how that has progressed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

bd_4_ever said:


> Right! So I reckon its going to be Chinese. Isn't it @Michael Corleone?
> 
> Also, anyone remember the tender we issued for light tanks and Chinese were the primary contender. Any idea how that has progressed?


Still "In progress"


----------



## Bilal9

Avisheik said:


> I really like the derivatsya, if it can be equipped with some ATGMs and 105mm guns, then it will become one of the most capable weapons systems in our army.



Yes the ZAK-57 Derivatsya (true to its name) is a radical derivative of a BMP3 chassis (Hull). The road-wheels have been modernized, modern side armor panels added (I believe this may be identical to the ones used in the T-14/15 called Afghanit). There is more discussion on the new armor here (they say they have AESA panels on all four sides of the T-14/15).

https://defense-update.com/20150509_t14-t15_analysis.html

The autocannon (and the Remote control turret) in the Derivatsiya is the largest *modern Russian *autocannon so far I have seen at 57mm (I could be wrong). Of course there are smaller 30mm autocannon designs by Shipunov such as the 2A42 and the 2A72 used in more compact remote control turrets for newer Russian IFV's and APC's.

Modern clean sheet Russian armor designs (T14/15, Kurganets, Bumerang) have disrupted armor design status quo radically, offering hard-to-beat challenges to Western armor designs like the M1s, Bradleys, Challengers and Leopards, not only in the ATGM capabilities, but armor-protection wise. The T-14 was offered to the Egyptians as well, we shall see what happens.

But I fear all of these ultra-modern hi-tech designs may be too expensive for users in countries such as ours and frankly too far ahead of the curve and overkill for the challenges and risks we face. We need more cost-effective and bang-for-the-buck solutions i.e. typical of garden variety armor from China, which rings true in this new RFP for light tanks as well. But a good mix (some from Russia) may be better than putting all our eggs in the China basket (no offense to our Chinese brothers).

Something that really amazes me - is that how can BA want everything in one platform? A light 20 ton tank hull will typically not have a 125mm cannon unless you configure it as a tank killer. Then you handicap it for other functions such as protection. Aluminium alloy hulls are not exactly the best protection against a 100 mm AP shell much less a 125 mm calibre one. If you have to add reactive armor and sensors for protection and survivability then you add weight and cost.

But you do need a light hull (20 tons max) for amphibious tank capabilities - that is the end-game.



Avisheik said:


> As for the Sprut it feels like a souped up T55



The Sprut is probably a dated design. I bet they will come up with a traditional 125mm large cannon turret on a Derivatsiya hull, that is what we largely need. Then maybe SOME with remote control ATGM and autocannon equipped Anti-air/drone turret capabilities.

By the way, this expeditionary light tank (ELT) design (Called the M8) has been on the minds of Pentagon planners too, they see it as a pretty nice export item. We could look at it, but maybe re-bore the 100/105mm cannon for Russian/Chinese ammo. It is air-droppable (just like the M551 Sheridan light tank in Vietnam) behind enemy lines using a C-130.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

As far as remote control turrets go, I really like this one with a kind-of-improvised SHORAD option. They are using it smaller platforms like the M-ATV and the LAV-25.

https://www.moog.com/content/sites/global/en/markets/defense/turreted-weapon-systems.html





Reconfigurable Integrated-weapons Platform (RIwP)


Rolling Arsenal

Put together by Leonardo DRS and then installed on the Stryker by the vehicle’s original manufacturer, General Dynamics Land Systems, the package includes an intimidating arsenal of weapon — and the flexibility to add more:

Two Hellfire missiles, capable of hitting both air and ground targets. Hellfire has not only a larger warhead than the Army’s standard Stinger anti-aircraft missile (18-20 pounds vs. 6.6) but a long range than the TOW anti-tank missiles on its M2 Bradleys and ATGM Strykers (5 miles vs. at most 2.8).
Four Stinger missiles for less well-armored aircraft targets, in a new quad launcher put together by Raytheon.
A 30mm automatic cannon, an upgraded model (M230LF) of the gun on the AH-64 Apache attack helicopter and considerably more powerful than the Bradley’s 25 mm.
A standard 7.62mm machinegun as backup and to kill targets that don’t merit a 30 mm round, such as slow-moving drones and infantry in the open.
An electronic warfare package to jam drones’ control links without having to shoot them.
A Rada multi-mission radar to track both air and ground targets.
What’s more, the weapons are all mounted on a multipurpose unmanned turret, Moog’s Reconfigurable Integrated-weapons Platform (RIwP, pronounced “rip”), which House said could take a wide range of alternative layouts as technology, tactics, and threats evolve. It could also be adapted to other vehicles, with Leonardo having tried a counter-drone version on an M-ATV truck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> What about the armour protection level?
> Problem with older Russian designs are, the level of armour protection is next to nothing, don't provide any easy way for troop exit. Trying to get out through the top hatch during a amphibious landing is suicide.
> 
> Don't know about Chinese designs. But the possible theater of operation will be heavily contested. They might have considered that during design.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light here?


well, you shouldn't even consider armor on a amphibious tank.... armored amphibious light tanks are made to stop absolute minimum... like bullets and such... and there main advantage is speed and firepower... especially high reload and accuracy 


bd_4_ever said:


> Right! So I reckon its going to be Chinese. Isn't it @Michael Corleone?
> 
> Also, anyone remember the tender we issued for light tanks and Chinese were the primary contender. Any idea how that has progressed?


i think it will be chinese.... i'm not sure but if what "you know who" said about the six regiments of tanks to be sourced from russia, i would also go russian for the light tanks... especially those with t90 125mm guns... and get a barrel/ shell making factory in bd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Michael Corleone said:


> well, you shouldn't even consider armor on a amphibious tank.... armored amphibious light tanks are made to stop absolute minimum... like bullets and such... and there main advantage is speed and firepower... especially high reload and accuracy
> 
> i think it will be chinese.... i'm not sure but if what "you know who" said about the six regiments of tanks to be sourced from russia, i would also go russian for the light tanks... especially those with t90 125mm guns... and get a barrel/ shell making factory in bd


APS on an amphibious tank should work very well but I agree they aren't supposed to be heavily armored.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Michael Corleone said:


> well, you shouldn't even consider armor on a amphibious tank.... armored amphibious light tanks are made to stop absolute minimum... like bullets and such... and there main advantage is speed and firepower... especially high reload and accuracy



Well I don't want Armata level protection on these thing either. But not being able to stop a fifty cal is simply put... absolute disgrace. That should be the bare minimum.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> Well I don't want a Armata level protection on these thing either. But not being able to stop even a fifty cal is simply put... absolute disgrace. That should be the bare minimum.


oh c'mon its certainly not that bad!? 
let me read up on that


----------



## Arthur

Philip the Arab said:


> APS on an amphibious tank should work very well but I agree they aren't supposed to be heavily armored.


Don't think BA will spend that much. They are ready to spend 1.5 million per vehicle max. Don't think Russians will sell any APS package on that price range. Indonesia is buying new BMP 3 latest version for 2 million per unit. AFAIK their package doesn't include APS.



Michael Corleone said:


> oh c'mon its certainly not that bad!?
> let me read up on that


Oh come on they are notorious. Specially the Sprut design. BMP 3 so far is the only design that provides the most protection, even that isn't combat proven.


----------



## Avisheik

Bilal9 said:


> Yes the ZAK-57 Derivatsya (true to its name) is a radical derivative of a BMP3 chassis (Hull). The road-wheels have been modernized, modern side armor panels added (I believe this may be identical to the ones used in the T-14/15 called Afghanit). There is more discussion on the new armor here (they say they have AESA panels on all four sides of the T-14/15).
> 
> https://defense-update.com/20150509_t14-t15_analysis.html
> 
> The autocannon (and the Remote control turret) in the Derivatsiya is the largest *modern Russian *autocannon so far I have seen at 57mm (I could be wrong). Of course there are smaller 30mm autocannon designs by Shipunov such as the 2A42 and the 2A72 used in more compact remote control turrets for newer Russian IFV's and APC's.
> 
> Modern clean sheet Russian armor designs (T14/15, Kurganets, Bumerang) have disrupted armor design status quo radically, offering hard-to-beat challenges to Western armor designs like the M1s, Bradleys, Challengers and Leopards, not only in the ATGM capabilities, but armor-protection wise. The T-14 was offered to the Egyptians as well, we shall see what happens.
> 
> But I fear all of these ultra-modern hi-tech designs may be too expensive for users in countries such as ours and frankly too far ahead of the curve and overkill for the challenges and risks we face. We need more cost-effective and bang-for-the-buck solutions i.e. typical of garden variety armor from China, which rings true in this new RFP for light tanks as well. But a good mix (some from Russia) may be better than putting all our eggs in the China basket (no offense to our Chinese brothers).
> 
> Something that really amazes me - is that how can BA want everything in one platform? A light 20 ton tank hull will typically not have a 125mm cannon unless you configure it as a tank killer. Then you handicap it for other functions such as protection. Aluminium alloy hulls are not exactly the best protection against a 100 mm AP shell much less a 125 mm calibre one. If you have to add reactive armor and sensors for protection and survivability then you add weight and cost.
> 
> But you do need a light hull (20 tons max) for amphibious tank capabilities - that is the end-game.
> 
> 
> 
> The Sprut is probably a dated design. I bet they will come up with a traditional 125mm large cannon turret on a Derivatsiya hull, that is what we largely need. Then maybe SOME with remote control ATGM and autocannon equipped Anti-air/drone turret capabilities.
> 
> By the way, this expeditionary light tank (ELT) design (Called the M8) has been on the minds of Pentagon planners too, they see it as a pretty nice export item. We could look at it, but maybe re-bore the 100/105mm cannon for Russian/Chinese ammo. It is air-droppable (just like the M551 Sheridan light tank in Vietnam) behind enemy lines using a C-130.



If I am not wrong, Afghanit is an hard measure APS, that tracks and intercepts incoming projectiles,not really a side armor, in that sense.

Btw, I didn’t know that the T14/15 is equipped with AESA radar. Damn, they are even more juiced up than our air force lol. Derivatsya seems like a bang for the buck type of vehicle, esp when it comes to its intended role of air defence. I read somewhere that these 57mm guns have very kill probability similar to SAMs, especially sub sonic projectiles.

1 good thing about the T14/15/etc type armoued vehicle is that they are modular and the parts are streamlined. This was hardly the case for other type of Russian armoured vehicles. Really helps with the logistics and turnaround time for either preventive or corrective maintenance.

I agree with your that these war machines are expensive for us to run and maintain, especially given the fact that Bangladesh do not have any existential threats. However, i would definitely prefer having t15s in our arsenal though. Not only does it have exceptional firepower, it increases troop survival rate exponentially with its rws and hard kill systems. If a fight takes place in a urban or built up area, this is the vehicle I would feel the most safest in.

I feel like BA is focusing on the amphibious part rather than the armour or survivality part. Bangladesh being a riverine country has its disadvantages as well. We already have a shortage of bridges and if they are blown it will seriously impede our mobility. Recently the army has been active in purchasing LCUs as they have released a few tenders for it.

I have a theory about this purchase. Most light tanks are used marines or airborne troops who use them and act as shock troops. I don’t think BA intends to use them as a main fighting vehicle but rather use them to storm from riverbanks and establish defensive position in order for the main amour and infantry to arrive and retake the area. I think they are using 105/125mm guns for cost reductions as the inclusion of ATGM on this vehicle is not clear yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


>



Kobra and BTR-80's in the back?


----------



## Bilal9

Avisheik said:


> 1 good thing about the T14/15/etc type armoured vehicle is that they are modular and the parts are streamlined. This was hardly the case for other type of Russian armoured vehicles. Really helps with the logistics and turnaround time for either preventive or corrective maintenance.



Yes that is the exciting part about the T14/15 designs, even the commander, [gunner/comm./nav. expert] and driver all ride in the front part of the vehicle in a separate blastproof pod. Which is the safest part with the thickest armor against the glacis plate.








Avisheik said:


> I agree with your that these war machines are expensive for us to run and maintain, especially given the fact that Bangladesh do not have any existential threats. However, i would definitely prefer having t15s in our arsenal though. Not only does it have exceptional firepower, it increases troop survival rate exponentially with its rws and hard kill systems. If a fight takes place in a urban or built up area, this is the vehicle I would feel the most safest in.



Yeah T14 unit cost is estimated at USD7.5 million a copy. Not cheap. That is why they are also looking at adding these Prima Donna glamour high-tech whizbang features (sensors, auto loaders, countermeasures) into modernized T64's and T72's which will turn out to be a lot cheaper. Armata is far larger/expensive than those two tanks and induction in large numbers may be foolish, especially when this design exceeds M1 and Leopard specs by quite a bit. The Russian designers outdid themselves, literally. 

Here are some of the future T-64B version called 'Bulat'





Here is another recent disclosure for a modernized Ukrainian T64, which mimics the design of the t14





For a T15, which will also be quite expensive, is also heavy at 48 tons. For us it will be a liability because half of our bridges will not support it, like the Indians had their problem with their heavy Arjun tanks. The protection is almost overkill, (from wiki),
"The T-15 has "an unprecedented level of armor protection," including improved passive steel and ceramic composite plate armor and a slat armor cage at the rear. Its new _Malakhit_ (Malachite) ERA is claimed to protect against ATGMs like the FGM-148 Javelin and Missile Moyenne Portée (MMP) and 120 mm tank rounds like the German DM53/DM63 and American M829A3 APFSDS sabots. In addition to hard-kill and soft-kill APS, the developer uses a special paint that significantly reduces the vehicle's infrared signature. The floor is reinforced with an additional armor plate for counter-mine and counter-IED protection, and it has a jamming system to detonate radio-controlled anti-tank mines. The T-15 has an NBC protection system.[1]"

So for us, if we want a tracked platform, the best choice will be a Kurganets 25, which is the 25-ton *modular *IFV and APC. The Kurganets-25 variants will gradually replace various tracked Russian amphibious BMP and BMD armored platforms.

If we want wheeled IFV and APC, then the choice is the Bumerang and in the same weight range. These are the successors for the BTR-80 type platform which we have numbering near a thousand.

For a country like ours - Kurganets and Bumerang will be a heck of a lot cheaper and simpler to operate/maintain (and even assemble/manufacture locally) compared to something like the T15 (especially in larger numbers).

Kurganets 25 Amphibian IFV/APC












Bumerang Amphibian AFV (notice the rotating and positionable prop shrouds in the rear).









Future Bumerang versions could include one with a large gun turret (100mm up) like the Italian B1 Centauro.





Or like the new Centauro version Centauro II





Or like the Japanese JGSDF Type 16 Maneuver Combat Vehicle





Why a wheeled tank, one might ask?

Well for starters - they are far faster than tracked vehicles and much more maneuverable. Some of these vehicles have a 125mm gun but most use 105 mm rounds. Using sabot and APFSDS rounds your hits may be just as effective, not to mention with special remote control rounds, you can even go around bends. But yes, cost is a huge barrier.



Avisheik said:


> I feel like BA is focusing on the amphibious part rather than the armour or survivality part. Bangladesh being a riverine country has its disadvantages as well. We already have a shortage of bridges and if they are blown it will seriously impede our mobility. Recently the army has been active in purchasing LCUs as they have released a few tenders for it.



Well if we plan to buy the Kurganets and Bumerang platforms, we should plan on designing the LCUs with those and other platforms in mind. 25 tons in weight each and 26 feet length X 10 feet wide etc. and 2-5 per LCU depending on size of LCU. But both platforms are amphibious capable and will fulfill the Bangladesh tender requirement.



Avisheik said:


> I have a theory about this purchase. Most light tanks are used marines or airborne troops who use them and act as shock troops. I don’t think BA intends to use them as a main fighting vehicle but rather use them to storm from riverbanks and establish defensive position in order for the main amour and infantry to arrive and retake the area. I think they are using 105/125mm guns for cost reductions as the inclusion of ATGM on this vehicle is not clear yet.



Using ATGM as artillery is quite expensive, not to mention field maintenance for launchers is neither easy nor cheap. You are absolutely right that this is the doctrine that is driving the purchase of these 'light amphibian tanks'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Today 41 pilots from the Bangladesh Army graduated from the Army Aviation Basic Course-10.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Yeah T14 unit cost is estimated at USD7.5 million a copy. Not cheap. That is why they are also looking at adding these Prima Donna glamour high-tech whizbang features (sensors, auto loaders, countermeasures) into modernized T64's and T72's which will turn out to be a lot cheaper. Armata is far larger/expensive than those two tanks and induction in large numbers may be foolish, especially when this design exceeds M1 and Leopard specs by quite a bit. The Russian designers outdid themselves, literally.


the tank factory has said that prices are high right now because only a part of the factory is tooled for making the new tank and so are the people who make them... very few... also new tech so the price is steep... but they intend to slowly retool the factory for complete t14 production and move t90 production to a smaller factory the price is estimated to come down to 3.7-4 million a piece... not much from latest variants of t90...
problem is there is less investment rn in retooling factory... part of sanctions i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/not...6MOBE_Y74MurMcK8uL8AbOumw_VbXhJe-yZe7fw1JLMok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

The Ronin said:


> https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/not...6MOBE_Y74MurMcK8uL8AbOumw_VbXhJe-yZe7fw1JLMok
> 
> View attachment 557673


so,test nd trials are alrdy completed..nd they want to evaluate those systems further more..??


----------



## Michael Corleone

anyone heard of a US- bangladesh defence deal about to be signed? with pending deals about to be signed?


----------



## mb444

Michael Corleone said:


> anyone heard of a US- bangladesh defence deal about to be signed? with pending deals about to be signed?



No... what have you heard...


----------



## Michael Corleone

mb444 said:


> No... what have you heard...


heard that there will be a meet between officials of the two country to discuss the rohynga issue, trade and this time more importantly defence

defence talk will include counter terrorism, naval cooperation and defence trade... pending defence deal and new defence hardware deal to be signed and MOU for military cooperation of some sort

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Michael Corleone said:


> heard that there will be a meet between officials of the two country to discuss the rohynga issue, trade and this time more importantly defence
> 
> defence talk will include counter terrorism, naval cooperation and defence trade... pending defence deal and new defence hardware deal to be signed and MOU for military cooperation of some sort



Yea boi!

InshAllah its something substantive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Guys this just out of the press...can't tell whether this is BS or not, given it was sourced from Indian defense press.

__________________________________________________________________________________________

*Pakistan to buy Pantsir-S1 and T-90 tanks from Russia*
May 2019 Global Defense Security army news industry
POSTED ON THURSDAY, 02 MAY 2019 13:41


Rattled by the recent surgical strike carried out by the Indian Air Force jets on terrorist training camps in Balakot, Pakistan has decided to buy Russian-made *Pantsir S-1* gun-missile air defense system, Indian Defence News reports.





*Pantsir-S1 in a live-firing demonstration at Army near Kubinka (Picture source: Army Recognition)*

Pakistan is now planning to send a delegation to Moscow to finalise the deal and also have an arrangement for training defence personnel to the Pantsir system. "Pakistan is buying the latest and most modern weapon system to counter India. Pakistan is eyeing to procure tank, anti-aircraft guns and surface-to-air missile system from Russia", an Indian Defence Ministry official told Zee News.

Pakistan had already drawn up a plan to also buy 360 *T-90* tanks from Russia to bolster its combat power along the border with India, apparently in the same MS version that form the backbone of some Indian armoured regiments, which makes Moscow the “winner” by selling the same tank to both enemies.

Pakistan is trying to forge a deeper defence corporation with Russia, which has been India's 'all-weather' ally and shares a defence relationship that goes back to the Soviet era, Indian Defence News comments. Pakistan trying for closer ties with Russia is evident from joint military exercises along with defence deals which have triggered concerns in New Delhi.

In another effort to revamp its armoured fleet, Pakistan has decided to buy nearly 600 tanks with Chinese help. At present, over 70 % of Pakistani tanks have night-time operational capabilities, which is a concern for India. In the aftermath of the growing international pressure on Pakistan to reign in Islamist groups active on its soil, China has decided to come in support of its 'all-weather ally'. China will sell long-range CH-4 and CH5 Rainbow drones to Pakistan. The CH-4 can carry up to 400 kilograms of explosives and can stay in the air for 40 hours. It can cover a range of up to 5,000 kilometres. Rainbow CH-5 can carry up to 1,000 kilograms of military load and stay in the air up to 60 hours. The drone can fly at up to 17,000 feet.

In February 2019, the Indian Defence Ministry had approved the acquisition of 54 Israeli Harop drones for the Indian Air Force which can crash into high-value enemy military targets to destroy them. The IAF has an inventory of around 110 of such drones which have been renamed as P-4. But Pakistan did not have any long-range combat drone until now.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Guys this just out of the press...can't tell whether this is BS or not, given it was sourced from Indian defense press.
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Pakistan to buy Pantsir-S1 and T-90 tanks from Russia*
> May 2019 Global Defense Security army news industry
> POSTED ON THURSDAY, 02 MAY 2019 13:41
> 
> 
> Rattled by the recent surgical strike carried out by the Indian Air Force jets on terrorist training camps in Balakot, Pakistan has decided to buy Russian-made *Pantsir S-1* gun-missile air defense system, Indian Defence News reports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pantsir-S1 in a live-firing demonstration at Army near Kubinka (Picture source: Army Recognition)*
> 
> Pakistan is now planning to send a delegation to Moscow to finalise the deal and also have an arrangement for training defence personnel to the Pantsir system. "Pakistan is buying the latest and most modern weapon system to counter India. Pakistan is eyeing to procure tank, anti-aircraft guns and surface-to-air missile system from Russia", an Indian Defence Ministry official told Zee News.
> 
> Pakistan had already drawn up a plan to also buy 360 *T-90* tanks from Russia to bolster its combat power along the border with India, apparently in the same MS version that form the backbone of some Indian armoured regiments, which makes Moscow the “winner” by selling the same tank to both enemies.
> 
> Pakistan is trying to forge a deeper defence corporation with Russia, which has been India's 'all-weather' ally and shares a defence relationship that goes back to the Soviet era, Indian Defence News comments. Pakistan trying for closer ties with Russia is evident from joint military exercises along with defence deals which have triggered concerns in New Delhi.
> 
> In another effort to revamp its armoured fleet, Pakistan has decided to buy nearly 600 tanks with Chinese help. At present, over 70 % of Pakistani tanks have night-time operational capabilities, which is a concern for India. In the aftermath of the growing international pressure on Pakistan to reign in Islamist groups active on its soil, China has decided to come in support of its 'all-weather ally'. China will sell long-range CH-4 and CH5 Rainbow drones to Pakistan. The CH-4 can carry up to 400 kilograms of explosives and can stay in the air for 40 hours. It can cover a range of up to 5,000 kilometres. Rainbow CH-5 can carry up to 1,000 kilograms of military load and stay in the air up to 60 hours. The drone can fly at up to 17,000 feet.
> 
> In February 2019, the Indian Defence Ministry had approved the acquisition of 54 Israeli Harop drones for the Indian Air Force which can crash into high-value enemy military targets to destroy them. The IAF has an inventory of around 110 of such drones which have been renamed as P-4. But Pakistan did not have any long-range combat drone until now.


i think its bs infians are always paranoid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> i think its bs infians are always paranoid



High probability. Anytime Pakistan makes plans for a defence purchase, their media starts wetting their collective pants....


----------



## Bilal9

By the way - here is some news about Kaplan, the FNSS/Pindad JV Tank. Now with a new APS developed by FNSS called 'Pulat'. And who (what) is Harimau?

*IDEF 2019: FNSS displays Kaplan medium tank fitted with PULAT APS **for the first time *
IDEF 2019 News Online Show Daily defense exhibition Turkey
POSTED ON THURSDAY, 02 MAY 2019 16:24


FNSS showcased its *KAPLAN MT*, a medium-weight class tank developed jointly by FNSS and the Indonesian company PT Pindad for the first time, equipped with ASELSAN’s PULAT Active Protection System designed to protect combat vehicles against anti-tank guided missile at IDEF 2A019, the defense exhibition in Istanbul, Turkey.





*FNSS Kaplan MT fitted with Aselsan PULAT APS Active Protection System at IDEF 2019, defense exhibition in Istanbul, Turkey. May 2, 2019. (Picture source Army Recognition)*

In today’s modern battlefield, the types of threats against tanks are increasing with each passing day. Particularly in urban combat operations, the use of active protection systems is becoming a necessity due to the diversification of weapons used and application of new tactics. Enjoying the highest level of anti-mine and ballistic protection of its class, *KAPLAN MT* is getting ready against this kind of emerging threats with PULAT.

PULAT system was developed jointly by ASELSAN and TÜBİTAK SAGE, initially as a solution preferred by the Turkish Armed Forces for M60T tanks. PULAT consists of modules that contain the detection radar for sensing threats and the countermeasure projectile. The modules are placed around the vehicle in a way that ensures all-round protection. The power distribution unit and control panel are located inside the tank. When the system becomes activated, it functions autonomously without the need for user input. During data collection and system performance tests, PULAT was fired hundreds of times, and completed all of the tests successfully.

Emphasizing KAPLAN MT’s ability to adapt and expand, K. Nail Kurt, General Manager and CEO of FNSS, said: “For a land platform to stay up-to-date during its entire life cycle, it is necessary to integrate various new sub-systems over time. As we have competed so many modernisation and overhaul projects, we know very well how these integrations can be challenging. Like in all of our vehicles, we have developed KAPLAN MT in a way that is open for future modernisation and overhaul.

The integration of PULAT Active Protection System has become the first concrete example of this perspective, and I can say with great pleasure that we have had a quite straightforward and successful integration process. With PULAT, KAPLAN MT has taken its survivability to even a higher level”.

*




The PULAT Active Protection System is mounted at the front and on each side of the hull. (Picture source Army Recognition)*

Last bit of news for today. Some of the new offerings this year from OTOKAR in 8X8, 6X6 wheeled and also tracked APC/IFV platforms in different variants (C&C, Troop Transport etc.).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Delegation from DGDP visits IDEF 2019. 













Michael Corleone said:


> anyone heard of a US- bangladesh defence deal about to be signed? with pending deals about to be signed?





mb444 said:


> No... what have you heard...



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...-to-increase-naval-cooperation-at-sea.616507/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> By the way - here is some news about Kaplan, the FNSS/Pindad JV Tank. Now with a new APS developed by FNSS called 'Pulat'. And who (what) is Harimau?
> 
> [/MEDIA]



Harimau is tiger in Indonesian. Kaplan is tiger in Turkish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> Harimau is tiger in Indonesian. Kaplan is tiger in Turkish.



Interesting naming idea. The German Tiger I (Panzerkampfwagen VI Tiger a.k.a Sd.Kfz. 181) back in WWII was also multiple decades ahead of its time - in suspension design/power-pack (interleaved wheels) as well as armament. Disc brakes in early 1940's - quite novel. 






I'd be delighted if our Army decided to buy this in numbers and set up local assembly. Is Harimau comparable to the Chinese VT-4 in size/firepower?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> Interesting naming idea. The German Tiger I (Panzerkampfwagen VI Tiger a.k.a Sd.Kfz. 181) back in WWII was also multiple decades ahead of its time - in suspension design/power-pack (interleaved wheels) as well as armament. Disc brakes in early 1940's - quite novel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be delighted if our Army decided to buy this in numbers and set up local assembly. Is Harimau comparable to the Chinese VT-4 in size/firepower?



Chinese VT-4 is much bigger with 52 ton weight while Harimau/Kaplan MT only weight 32 ton. About fire power I really dont know bro, Harimau has high pressure 105 mm cannon while VT-4 has 125 mm cannon. Harimau can also fire Anti Tank Guided missile (Falarick 105). The tank is made using module design so that make the tank is easier to be repaired. 

Indonesian army has promised to induct this tank gradually, starting with 20 tanks. We have 400 old tank that needed to replace as soon as possible. I hope Bangladesh is interested with the tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Indos said:


> Chinese VT-4 is much bigger with 52 ton weight while Harimau/Kaplan MT only weight 32 ton. About fire power I really dont know bro, Harimau has high pressure 105 mm cannon while VT-4 has 125 mm cannon. Harimau can also fire Anti Tank Guided missile (Falarick 105). The tank is made using module design so that make the tank is easier to be repaired.
> 
> Indonesian army has promised to induct this tank gradually, starting with 20 tanks. We have 400 old tank that needed to replace as soon as possible. I hope Bangladesh is interested with the tank.


how many leopard 2 do indonesia have currently?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> Interesting naming idea. The German Tiger I (Panzerkampfwagen VI Tiger a.k.a Sd.Kfz. 181) back in WWII was also multiple decades ahead of its time - in suspension design/power-pack (interleaved wheels) as well as armament. Disc brakes in early 1940's - quite novel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be delighted if our Army decided to buy this in numbers and set up local assembly. Is Harimau comparable to the Chinese VT-4 in size/firepower?


Its a light tank, you should compare it with ZTQ-105 or VT-5:

33-36 tons
105mm canon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its a light tank, you should compare it with ZTQ-105 or VT-5:
> 
> 33-36 tons
> 105mm canon
> 
> View attachment 558575
> View attachment 558576
> View attachment 558577
> View attachment 558578
> View attachment 558579


tbh i much rather go with VT5 than the kaplan... it's broad lower glacis scares me.. imagine getting penned while you're the driver... terrible death and if not death... suffering

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Michael Corleone said:


> how many leopard 2 do indonesia have currently?



More than 100

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Michael Corleone said:


> how many leopard 2 do indonesia have currently?



We have 103 Leopard 2 in total (Leopard 2 A4+ is 42 and Leopard 2 Revolution is 61)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Marine Rouge said:


> More than 100





Indos said:


> We have 103 Leopard 2 in total (Leopard 2 A4+ is 42 and Leopard 2 Revolution is 61)


Off topic question to you.

Why Indonesia's state budget so small compared to it's GDP? For 2019, govt. spending is just 167 billion dollar. This is very low for a country with GDP over 1 trillion dollar. Do Indonesian provinces collect revenue besides Central govt. and spend besides national budget? Unless this is the case, national budget is very low.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...spending-to-spur-indonesia-growth-before-vote

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Homo Sapiens said:


> Off topic question to you.
> 
> Why Indonesia's state budget so small compared to it's GDP? For 2019, govt. spending is just 167 billion dollar. This is very low for a country with GDP over 1 trillion dollar. Do Indonesian provinces collect revenue besides Central govt. and spend besides national budget? Unless this is the case, national budget is very low.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...spending-to-spur-indonesia-growth-before-vote



Not only provinces, even city and municipal hall get their own independent budgeting system. They all had independent budget, and allowed to get their own revenue from local tax and customs services. State budget sometimes giving grant and development aid towards local government budget especially towards infrastructures spending

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Marine Rouge said:


> Not only provinces, even city and municipal hall get their own independent budgeting system. They all had independent budget, and allowed to get their own revenue from local tax and customs services. State budget sometimes giving grant and development aid towards local government budget especially towards infrastructures spending


That's what I suspected. Bangladesh do not have provinces, so no provincial budget either. But cities and municipalities have their own tax and revenue budget. They also get Govt. grants.


----------



## Indos

Homo Sapiens said:


> Off topic question to you.
> 
> Why Indonesia's state budget so small compared to it's GDP? For 2019, govt. spending is just 167 billion dollar. This is very low for a country with GDP over 1 trillion dollar. Do Indonesian provinces collect revenue besides Central govt. and spend besides national budget? Unless this is the case, national budget is very low.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...spending-to-spur-indonesia-growth-before-vote



Our tax ratio is small, only 11,5 % (2018). Most Indonesian dont pay taxes. Yes, Indonesian provinces has their own revenues and budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its a light tank, you should compare it with ZTQ-105 or VT-5:
> 
> 33-36 tons
> 105mm canon
> 
> View attachment 558575
> View attachment 558576
> View attachment 558577
> View attachment 558578
> View attachment 558579



They using L7 royal ordnance rifled cannon NATO standard, China got them during the warm up of Sink Western relationship before Tiananmen incident. Actually China got 155 my arty tech and 105 arty during this era too


----------



## Rahil Ahmed

Is it possible for Bangladesh to co-develop a tank like Indonesia and Turkey did?


----------



## ghost250

https://militarysimulation.training...BzAsinr2-O2w5FKR-eWeAv6YZEptKBVNiUllLzxDxwrUQ

*MASA Completes Delivery of SWORD to the Bangladesh Army*

MASA Completes Delivery of SWORD to the Bangladesh Army

Just thirteen months after contract award, MASA has delivered a completely customized version of its wargame with automated forces, SWORD, to the Bangladesh ARTDOC, in order to equip its Computerized War-Game Center (CWGC). The simulation has been adapted to reflect specific requirements including the Army’s doctrine, equipment, and supplies as well as its operational terrain.

The ARTDOC has chosen to employ SWORD for command post training from Battalion to Division level. The software enables the Army to immerse its training audience in different types of military and civil emergency scenarios. SWORD can simulate and control tens of thousands of soldiers and units.

“We are extremely proud to have been selected by the Bangladesh Army last year after such a thorough tendering process,” said David Chouraqui, MASA’s chairman and CEO. “Bangladesh was the third country in the region to adopt SWORD. The ARTDOC understood extremely well the full pedagogical potential of SWORD as a simulation tool, which has led the Army to a solid commitment to train, educate and maintain wargame-specialized personnel, and helped in the smooth setup of the fully customized software.”

#BDMIL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army delegates with Turkish Short Range Ballistic Missile Bora during IDEF 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2248758208506026

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Homo Sapiens said:


> That's what I suspected. Bangladesh do not have provinces, so no provincial budget either. But cities and municipalities have their own tax and revenue budget. They also get Govt. grants.


I inquired about PK provincial and federal budget. Seems like federal govt only keep defense and loan payment in its hand and rest of the money is transferred to provinces who then make their own budget with the money. I think all federal countries do the same. Provinces probably have some of their own income too but major funds come from federal budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

TopCat said:


> I inquired about PK provincial and federal budget. Seems like federal govt only keep defense and loan payment in its hand and rest of the money is transferred to provinces who then make their own budget with the money. I think all federal countries do the same. Provinces probably have some of their own income too but major funds come from federal budget.


This is also the case with India. except for a few comparatively richer states in western and southern sides(Maharashtra, Tamil Nadu), most of their state budget comes from Central govt's tax share and grants. Some poorer states like those in north east, 90 percent money of their state budget comes from Delhi. Even West Bengal get more than half of their state budget from Delhi. BIMARU states get more percentage than West Bengal. So, it is difficult to calculate total budget in federal states like India or Pakistan. For that you need to take into account of whole federal budget+(state budget - federal transfer)=Total budget.

Indian total budget is around 30 percent of their GDP and for Bangladesh is just 18 percent. This is the main reason we have worse infrastructure and defence spending. If we had 30 percent GDP as a budget, then spending 2% of GDP for defence would not be a problem. And our roads, airports, railway, hospitals, universities would looked much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Homo Sapiens said:


> This is also the case with India. except for a few comparatively richer states in western and southern sides(Maharashtra, Tamil Nadu), most of their state budget comes from Central govt's tax share and grants. Some poorer states like those in north east, 90 percent money of their state budget comes from Delhi. Even West Bengal get more than half of their state budget from Delhi. BIMARU states get more percentage than West Bengal. So, it is difficult to calculate total budget in federal states like India or Pakistan. For that you need to take into account of whole federal budget+(state budget - federal transfer)=Total budget.
> 
> Indian total budget is around 30 percent of their GDP and for Bangladesh is just 18 percent. This is the main reason we have worse infrastructure and defence spending. If we had 30 percent GDP as a budget, then spending 2% of GDP for defence would not be a problem. And our roads, airports, railway, hospitals, universities would looked much better.


In Pakistan less developed provinces are given NFC award (additional money) for development.

But yeah, after 18th amendment Pakistani provinces are autonomous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *In Pakistan less developed provinces are given NFC award (additional money*) for development.
> 
> But yeah, after 18th amendment Pakistani provinces are autonomous.


NFC awards are not additional and it is given irrespective of developmental status. It is given to all province or state determined by different criteria such as population size, strategic position, backwardness and other factors. It is the share of tax collected by central govt. which is distributed among the provinces without any prejudice and with a fixed percentage. For example, in India, 42 percent of tax collected by central govt. goes to state budget at fixed percentage set by a commission and the rest of the 58 percent goes to bear the expenses of central govt. which includes spending on defence, foreign affairs, central police, various centrally sponsored scheme in various states such as building interstate highways, railways etc.
https://www.jagranjosh.com/general-...s-of-the-14th-finance-commission-1523970893-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

TopCat said:


> I inquired about PK provincial and federal budget. Seems like federal govt only keep defense and loan payment in its hand and rest of the money is transferred to provinces who then make their own budget with the money. I think all federal countries do the same. Provinces probably have some of their own income too but major funds come from federal budget.


For Pakistan's case, even if we take into account of the province's own tax collection, the total budget (federal+provincial) are unlikely to be more than 55 billion dollar out of which 46 billion is the federal budget. Because 70-80 percent of provincial budget money comes from NFC award given from federal budget. For example, Punjab province just announced their budget, which is 2.3 trillion Rupees. Out of this amount, 1.6 trillion Rupees are federal NFC awards. Punjab's own revenue is just 388.4 billion Rupees. I had assumed that, Pakistan's total budget(federal+provincial) would be in line of 70-80 billion dollar, but it is actually unlikely to be more than 55 billion dollar.
https://www.dawn.com/news/1488192/punjab-government-presents-rs23-trillion-budget-for-201209-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Homo Sapiens said:


> For Pakistan's case, even if we take into account of the province's own tax collection, the total budget (federal+provincial) are unlikely to be more than 55 billion dollar out of which 46 billion is the federal budget. Because 70-80 percent of provincial budget money comes from NFC award given from federal budget. For example, Punjab province just announced their budget, which is 2.3 trillion Rupees. Out of this amount, 1.6 trillion Rupees are federal NFC awards. Punjab's own revenue is just 388.4 billion Rupees. I had assumed that, Pakistan's total budget(federal+provincial) would be in line of 70-80 billion dollar, but it is actually unlikely to be more than 55 billion dollar.
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1488192/punjab-government-presents-rs23-trillion-budget-for-201209-


You have to ADD sate borrowing too which are not small number


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Homo Sapiens said:


> NFC awards are not additional and it is given irrespective of developmental status. It is given to all province or state determined by different criteria such as population size, strategic position, backwardness and other factors. It is the share of tax collected by central govt. which is distributed among the provinces without any prejudice and with a fixed percentage. For example, in India, 42 percent of tax collected by central govt. goes to state budget at fixed percentage set by a commission and the rest of the 58 percent goes to bear the expenses of central govt. which includes spending on defence, foreign affairs, central police, various centrally sponsored scheme in various states such as building interstate highways, railways etc.
> https://www.jagranjosh.com/general-...s-of-the-14th-finance-commission-1523970893-1


In Pakistan the tax ratio is 2%.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

TopCat said:


> You have to ADD sate borrowing too which are not small number


State borrowing included in this $55 billion figure. For Punjab's case, out of 700 billion Rupee own resources, 388 billion is own tax revenue and 312 billion is provincial borrowing. Punjab is more than half of Pakistan's economy, so if Punjab provincial govt. can collect 700 billion from it's own tax + borrowing then it is unlikely that other all provinces combined could master anything more than 700 billion rupees. So, total 1400 billion rupees by all province combined, which translate to $9.2 billion. Add this with federal budget of $46 billion. It comes 55.2 billion dollar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Homo Sapiens said:


> State borrowing included in this $55 billion figure. For Punjab's case, out of 700 billion Rupee own resources, 388 billion is own tax revenue and 312 billion is provincial borrowing. Punjab is more than half of Pakistan's economy, so if Punjab provincial govt. can collect 700 billion from it's own tax + borrowing then it is unlikely that other all provinces combined could master anything more than 700 billion rupees. So, total 1400 billion rupees by all province combined, which translate to $9.2 billion. Add this with federal budget of $46 billion. It comes 55.2 billion dollar.


Ya that's precise...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Bangladesh army got the delivery of rpg-29 from russia..






#DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arthur

shourov323 said:


> Bangladesh army got the delivery of rpg-29 from russia..
> View attachment 565586
> 
> 
> #DTB


Good decision. RPG 7's were too old of a system.

Anyway, How solid is this recent rumor about MPT 76?

AFAIK BA are not done with evaluation!!


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Why does bangaldesh have army?
Who is their enemy and who are the supposed to fight?
They must give their defence to India even merge with Indian union to form joint bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

No point in holding this back.
BeRightBack. xD
#bangladesh #dhakagram #dhaka #AAG #armyaviation #militaryrotorcraft #Mi171sh #S3BRB #canonaviation #creativeaviation #composite

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

Pakistansdefender said:


> Why does bangaldesh have army?
> Who is their enemy and who are the supposed to fight?
> They must give their defence to India even merge with Indian union to form joint bengal.



Why does pakistan have an army. Its a bankrupt begger nation that has never won a war. It has managed to lose significant proportion of its territory to a civilian uprising and willingly ceeded its sovereign territory to another country. 
It is a major source of terrorism, gives shelter to terrorists and in return its population is indiscriminately bombed by the west.

Whats the point. They must give their defense to india even merge with indian union to form joint punjab.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

mb444 said:


> Why does pakistan have an army. Its a bankrupt begger nation that has never won a war. It has managed to lose significant proportion of its territory to a civilian uprising and willingly ceeded its sovereign territory to another country.
> It is a major source of terrorism, gives shelter to terrorists and in return its population is indiscriminately bombed by the west.
> 
> Whats the point. They must give their defense to india even merge with indian union to form joint punjab.


PK will do far better within Indian territory..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Pakistansdefender said:


> Why does bangaldesh have army?
> Who is their enemy and who are the supposed to fight?
> They must give their defence to India even merge with Indian union to form joint bengal.


why does pakistan have an army? who is their enemy and who are they supposed to fight?
they must give their defence to china and even marge back with kashmir under indian union

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistansdefender

mb444 said:


> Why does pakistan have an army. Its a bankrupt begger nation that has never won a war. It has managed to lose significant proportion of its territory to a civilian uprising and willingly ceeded its sovereign territory to another country.
> It is a major source of terrorism, gives shelter to terrorists and in return its population is indiscriminately bombed by the west.
> 
> Whats the point. They must give their defense to india even merge with indian union to form joint punjab.


Ouch .... Shahid ap ke dil pe bought zor se lagi hai baat.
Anyways are you Bangladeshi or Indian? Ethnically I mean...
Yes we are poor and beggar nation as you put it but we have our own challenges... 2 of our neighbours are our mortal enemy and third are also fanatics. We are fighting an enemy 7x our size and we have to maintain that army for our protection . 

Where as Bangladesh has no such problem. Non of their neighbours are their enemies heck they don't even have enemy in the world .
So it is quite logical not to have defence forces. Bangladesh could become something like Scotland, a totally dependent country which is only connected to Britain for defence, monarchy and few other things. And so it saves them a lot of trouble.
You Bangladeshi are werid, you take any opinion so hard and you egos went sky rocketing . 
Yes Pakistan has lost bangaldesh and Bangladeshi are ruling it. Its a sad thing, but still we never let India merge bangaldesh and Atleast bangaldesh become a sovereign nation . 
But now there is no need for it . 
India a far bigger economy can support your defence needs while you can become developed country by 2050 . 
And people of bengal from both sides want this be it Hindu or Muslim . 
Pakistani punjab doesn't consist of punjabis only, it has many ethnicities such as sirikis, potoharis, rajistanis and others.. And we have.no connection back to Indian punjab . Half of Indian punjabis don't even understand punjabi accents and they are all Sikhs. 
So it's very illogical to say that.



TopCat said:


> PK will do far better within Indian territory..


Why?
What are your reasons for saying that? 
Please elaborate ? 
Look let me explain logically (usually it doesn't have any effect though) 
Pakistan is a union and India is a union . Pakistan has 5 provinces .
Each province has Atleast 4 different major ethnicities. They are seperate provinces pre partition and they were merged after Pakistan was created which is very wrong step but we are in the process of making new provinces inshallah. 
India has many ethnicities . 
Pakistan has many ethnicities . 
Only punjabi ethnicity is common with Indian punjab . Neither Sindh, nor balochistan, nor kpk, nor gilgit baltistan has any common nationality with Pakistan . 

But bangaldesh has only one ethnicity. 
And they are same with the Indian ethnicity.. Bangladeshi people love to shop in calcutta . Bangladeshi people love to watch Indian bengal channels . Even bangla people of different religion love each other . 
Hindu bangla or Muslim bangla are same people. 
Bangaldesh negates the 2 nation theory and form they nation on the base of ethnicity . How can they form an ethnic nation and not unite the bengal? 
The dream of forming an ethnic bangla nation is not yet fulfilled. 
India is too powerful to fight . 
But you can unite under Indian Union, even can be autonomous under Indian Union. 
The benefits are tremendous for you. 
You can spend the money used on the defence on your people and become a developed country by 2050. 
The creation of Bangladesh I repeat is on the basis of ethnicity and it is incomplete untill the both sides of bangal unite. 
While Pakistani ethnicities have nothing common with Indian ones . 
Hence there is no desire in people for merger or anything as exist between two sides of bengal .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

Pakistansdefender said:


> Ouch .... Shahid ap ke dil pe bought zor se lagi hai baat.
> Anyways are you Bangladeshi or Indian? Ethnically I mean...
> Yes we are poor and beggar nation as you put it but we have our own challenges... 2 of our neighbours are our mortal enemy and third are also fanatics. We are fighting an enemy 7x our size and we have to maintain that army for our protection .
> 
> Where as Bangladesh has no such problem. Non of their neighbours are their enemies heck they don't even have enemy in the world .
> So it is quite logical not to have defence forces. Bangladesh could become something like Scotland, a totally dependent country which is only connected to Britain for defence, monarchy and few other things. And so it saves them a lot of trouble.
> You Bangladeshi are werid, you take any opinion so hard and you egos went sky rocketing .
> Yes Pakistan has lost bangaldesh and Bangladeshi are ruling it. Its a sad thing, but still we never let India merge bangaldesh and Atleast bangaldesh become a sovereign nation .
> But now there is no need for it .
> India a far bigger economy can support your defence needs while you can become developed country by 2050 .
> And people of bengal from both sides want this be it Hindu or Muslim .
> Pakistani punjab doesn't consist of punjabis only, it has many ethnicities such as sirikis, potoharis, rajistanis and others.. And we have.no connection back to Indian punjab . Half of Indian punjabis don't even understand punjabi accents and they are all Sikhs.
> So it's very illogical to say that.
> 
> 
> Why?
> What are your reasons for saying that?
> Please elaborate ?
> Look let me explain logically (usually it doesn't have any effect though)
> Pakistan is a union and India is a union . Pakistan has 5 provinces .
> Each province has Atleast 4 different major ethnicities. They are seperate provinces pre partition and they were merged after Pakistan was created which is very wrong step but we are in the process of making new provinces inshallah.
> India has many ethnicities .
> Pakistan has many ethnicities .
> Only punjabi ethnicity is common with Indian punjab . Neither Sindh, nor balochistan, nor kpk, nor gilgit baltistan has any common nationality with Pakistan .
> 
> But bangaldesh has only one ethnicity.
> And they are same with the Indian ethnicity.. Bangladeshi people love to shop in calcutta . Bangladeshi people love to watch Indian bengal channels . Even bangla people of different religion love each other .
> Hindu bangla or Muslim bangla are same people.
> Bangaldesh negates the 2 nation theory and form they nation on the base of ethnicity . How can they form an ethnic nation and not unite the bengal?
> The dream of forming an ethnic bangla nation is not yet fulfilled.
> India is too powerful to fight .
> But you can unite under Indian Union, even can be autonomous under Indian Union.
> The benefits are tremendous for you.
> You can spend the money used on the defence on your people and become a developed country by 2050.
> The creation of Bangladesh I repeat is on the basis of ethnicity and it is incomplete untill the both sides of bangal unite.
> While Pakistani ethnicities have nothing common with Indian ones .
> Hence there is no desire in people for merger or anything as exist between two sides of bengal .



When you troll expect a trolling response.

We created the muslim league and we fought for Muslim sovereign nation long before you lot pitched in half heartedly.

Today you have Pakistan because of us.

Why would we want autonomy when we are a sovereign nation. You insult yet can not take it when the mirror is put in front of your face.

We will develop and create the golden bengal. We are dependent on no nation and rely on our people alone. We will fail many times but we will persevere and succeed. We are the only sovereign state who have come out of the british raj retaining our identity and nation and our progress will carry on unabated. Your shade do not mean a damn thing.

I wish Pakistan all the best but do no expect a soft ride when you insult us.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistansdefender

mb444 said:


> When you troll expect a trolling response.
> 
> We created the muslim league and we fought for Muslim sovereign nation long before you lot pitched in half heartedly.
> 
> Today you have Pakistan because of us.
> 
> Why would we want autonomy when we are a sovereign nation. You insult yet can not take it when the mirror is put in front of your face.
> 
> We will develop and create the golden bengal. We are dependent on no nation and rely on our people alone. We will fail many times but we will persevere and succeed. We are the only sovereign state who have come out of the british raj retaining our identity and nation and our progress will carry on unabated. Your shade do not mean a damn thing.
> 
> I wish Pakistan all the best but do no expect a soft ride when you insult us.


Don't know why you think I am insulting you. My opinions may sound werid but I do believe them. 
We do appreciate and respect the bengalis and their struggle for us to get a free country and that today we live in a free country . 
But you yourself part ways and negate the very idea of pakistan . 
Infact when ever a good news came from bangaldesh every Pakistani look at it with pride and even pray one day as you say golden bengal inshallah. 
And come one friend, what Pakistan shade ? Come out of your Pakistan hysteria, its been 50 years now. You are an independent nation and Pakistanis treat you as one. And seriously why would we cast a bad shade towards you. There is simple no logic. All we want from you is being a little anti Pakistan and both countries would coexist without knowing each other.
Stop hating pakistan as Pakistania don't hate Bangladeshis. 
You are again maybe intentionally not getting my point. 
Two nation theory is dead in case of bangaldesh. Your liberator has built your nation on that very principle. 
Your values survived only because you are not ethnically diverse.. Being same ethnicity always helps develop faster. Look at England, Scotland and Ireland and their development. They are small. Countries with same ethnicities and they are developed and doing wonderful. 
Similarly the concept of bangal nation on the base of ethnicity is incomplete.
Half of ethnic bengalis irrespective of religion still are not part of that great bangla nation. And dream of achieving a bangla nation cannot be fulfilled unless joined with Indian bengal. 
That cannot happen. Unless you Join both bengal under Indian union. That would save you defence and other needs and give you a chance to releaize your dream of a true ethnic country under India where you have a pm and a forign minister but only defeence and presidency is with India . You are a whole country but within India. Such as chechenya in Russia , azad kashmir under Pakistan etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Pakistansdefender said:


> Why?
> What are your reasons for saying that?
> Please elaborate ?
> Look let me explain logically (usually it doesn't have any effect though)
> Pakistan is a union and India is a union . Pakistan has 5 provinces .
> Each province has Atleast 4 different major ethnicities. They are seperate provinces pre partition and they were merged after Pakistan was created which is very wrong step but we are in the process of making new provinces inshallah.
> India has many ethnicities .
> Pakistan has many ethnicities .
> Only punjabi ethnicity is common with Indian punjab . Neither Sindh, nor balochistan, nor kpk, nor gilgit baltistan has any common nationality with Pakistan .
> 
> But bangaldesh has only one ethnicity.
> And they are same with the Indian ethnicity.. Bangladeshi people love to shop in calcutta . Bangladeshi people love to watch Indian bengal channels . Even bangla people of different religion love each other .
> Hindu bangla or Muslim bangla are same people.
> Bangaldesh negates the 2 nation theory and form they nation on the base of ethnicity . How can they form an ethnic nation and not unite the bengal?
> The dream of forming an ethnic bangla nation is not yet fulfilled.
> India is too powerful to fight .
> But you can unite under Indian Union, even can be autonomous under Indian Union.
> The benefits are tremendous for you.
> You can spend the money used on the defence on your people and become a developed country by 2050.
> The creation of Bangladesh I repeat is on the basis of ethnicity and it is incomplete untill the both sides of bangal unite.
> While Pakistani ethnicities have nothing common with Indian ones .
> Hence there is no desire in people for merger or anything as exist between two sides of bengal .



Bangladesh can take care of itself so it is good for BD to stay away from India. But PK will do far better within India with all those provinces remain as existing provinces of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistansdefender

TopCat said:


> Bangladesh can take care of itself so it is good for BD to stay away from India. But PK will do far better within India with all those provinces remain as existing provinces of India.


Lol if share anything common with India then I would say something. But if they don't then why would I take your stupidest argument here. 
Bangladeshi have only one problem. 
They have very high egos. Maybe due to some deep hidden inferiority complex.
Your Bangladeshi culture is a sub culture of India. And a dream which your liberator saw of creating a bangla nation is not complete. 
While half of bengal resides inside India. 
The true ethnic bengal country cannot take place unless both bengal are joined. 
Now either creation of bangaldesh on ethic ground was wrong or not having a merger with its other half to form greater bengal is wrong? 
Greater bengal is only possible if the two bengals merge under India .
You people can not fight India an hour . 
So the best senerio that also serves bangaldesh as increase in space by merging two bengals, no defence expenditure, no presidency expenditures under Indian Union.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

Pakistansdefender said:


> Lol if share anything common with India then I would say something. But if they don't then why would I take your stupidest argument here.
> Bangladeshi have only one problem.
> They have very high egos. Maybe due to some deep hidden inferiority complex.
> Your Bangladeshi culture is a sub culture of India. And a dream which your liberator saw of creating a bangla nation is not complete.
> While half of bengal resides inside India.
> The true ethnic bengal country cannot take place unless both bengal are joined.
> Now either creation of bangaldesh on ethic ground was wrong or not having a merger with its other half to form greater bengal is wrong?
> Greater bengal is only possible if the two bengals merge under India .
> You people can not fight India an hour .
> So the best senerio that also serves bangaldesh as increase in space by merging two bengals, no defence expenditure, no presidency expenditures under Indian Union.



Big egos aren't limited to Bengalis if this forum is any indicator.

Regardless, your initial post in this thread has no real relevance unless you want to engage in philosophical discourse which also isn't really appropriate for this thread.

Thanks for your posts.

Feel free to continue if you can keep to the spirit of the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Pakistansdefender said:


> Don't know why you think I am insulting you. My opinions may sound werid but I do believe them.
> We do appreciate and respect the bengalis and their struggle for us to get a free country and that today we live in a free country .
> But you yourself part ways and negate the very idea of pakistan .
> Infact when ever a good news came from bangaldesh every Pakistani look at it with pride and even pray one day as you say golden bengal inshallah.
> And come one friend, what Pakistan shade ? Come out of your Pakistan hysteria, its been 50 years now. You are an independent nation and Pakistanis treat you as one. And seriously why would we cast a bad shade towards you. There is simple no logic. All we want from you is being a little anti Pakistan and both countries would coexist without knowing each other.
> Stop hating pakistan as Pakistania don't hate Bangladeshis.
> You are again maybe intentionally not getting my point.
> Two nation theory is dead in case of bangaldesh. Your liberator has built your nation on that very principle.
> Your values survived only because you are not ethnically diverse.. Being same ethnicity always helps develop faster. Look at England, Scotland and Ireland and their development. They are small. Countries with same ethnicities and they are developed and doing wonderful.
> Similarly the concept of bangal nation on the base of ethnicity is incomplete.
> Half of ethnic bengalis irrespective of religion still are not part of that great bangla nation. And dream of achieving a bangla nation cannot be fulfilled unless joined with Indian bengal.
> That cannot happen. Unless you Join both bengal under Indian union. That would save you defence and other needs and give you a chance to releaize your dream of a true ethnic country under India where you have a pm and a forign minister but only defeence and presidency is with India . You are a whole country but within India. Such as chechenya in Russia , azad kashmir under Pakistan etc.



This is not the place (thread) to discuss Bangladesh' right to exist or if it is a colony of India. I suggest you open a separate thread or respond to a relevant sticky thread.

You can start foaming at the mouth by repeating that Bangladesh should be a vassal state of India but you won't find *one* Bangladeshi taker for that idea. Of course if you were serious that is. Some of us believe you're simply trolling and troll-baiting.

Meanwhile - on the subject of Pakistani hatred of Bangladeshis (formerly East Pakistanis), please visit this thread and read, before passing further comments. These are factual unadulterated in-depth reports on 1971 that I posted from the NY Times archives and they outline the exact reasons that separated us. This should be mandatory reading for every Pakistani commenting on Bangladesh. Do your homework first.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/16th-december-1971-from-east-pakistan-to-bangladesh.84875/page-117

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Homo Sapiens

BOF has manufactured MANPAD FN-16 in it's workshop and handed over first batch to army.Is this true?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Homo Sapiens said:


> BOF has manufactured MANPAD FN-16 in it's workshop and handed over first batch to army.Is this true?



I have no doubts. This is a pretty low-tech item and not overly complicated. I am sure the IR sensor/seeker/tracker and dry-fuel rocket motor is supplied by Chinese supplier (Long March). Don't know what the difference between the latest version of FN-6 adopted by Pakistan and FN-16 made locally in Bangladesh is as far as indigenous content.

IMHO FN-16 is the latest version of the American MANPAD stinger.

This was mentioned as early as 2015....

http://www.newagebd.net/124138/pm-f...ernity-in-army/#sthash.qZlQyPZR.3zTfz3iT.dpbs

"The prime minister said her government in the third term in its office has undertaken many pragmatic programmes for further development of the army within a very shortest possible time. She said Bangladesh Ordnance Factory has undertaken a plan for manufacturing anti aircraft missile FN-16 which would get real shape very soon. The missile would introduce Bangladesh to the world anew, she added."

We should start indigenizing manufacture of Baktar Shikan or HJ-8 ATGM locally at a minimum unless done already. I know we have advanced Russian ATGMs such as METIS-M1, and Chinese ones such as PF-98. However a common low cost basic ATGM needs to be made locally.

One more video,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Article about East Bengal Regiment - Largest Army group in the country now and how they saved Lahore from annihilation in the 1965 India-Pakistan war.*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*1965 INDO-PAK WAR: BUSTING THE MYTH*
*1965 Indo-Pak War: Busting the myth*

Air Cdre (Retd) Ishfaq Ilahi Choudhury

*THIS article is to recall the 17-day war of Sep 1965 between India and Pakistan that, among other things, helped to do two things as far as the Bengalis were concerned. One, it completely destroyed the myth created about the Bengalis being a non-martial race. And secondly, it exposed the lax preparedness for the defence of the eastern wing of the country.*

President Ayub Khan of Pakistan, in his book “Friends Not Masters”, had exposed the discriminatory mindset of the Pakistani establishment towards their Bengali compatriots. The September War was an opportunity for the Bengalis in the armed forces to vindicate their military prowess.

Forty nine years ago on 6 September 1965, a full-scale war broke out between India and Pakistan. It was a short 17-day war that was virtually confined to West Pakistan and parts of the disputed territory of Kashmir. As the war unfolded, the Bengalis all over Pakistan were excited over the stories of heroism by the 1st Battalion, The East Bengal Regiment (EBR) in the defence of the key Pakistani city of Lahore.

Also in the air, stories of valour by Bengali pilots of Pakistan Air Force (PAF) greatly inspired the Bengali youths. The West Pakistanis used to belittle the Bengalis by calling them a non-martial race; this was belied by the military prowess and bravery shown by the officers and men of Bengali origin. The war also exposed the eastern wing's vulnerabilities with so little military assets to defend it. The war is virtually forgotten in Bangladesh today, despite the fact that the Bengalis played an important part in it.

Pakistani leadership at that time had led the nation to a disastrous war that was fraught with serious political and military lapses. After the debacle in the border war with China in 1962, India started a massive expansion and modernization of its armed forces with generous aid from the Soviet Union and Western powers. Pakistani leadership realized that the possibility of militarily pressurizing India was fast slipping away as the power balance tilted more towards India. They started planning a secret military operation to force India to come to a negotiated settlement on Kashmir. 

In early August 1965, Pakistan launched a clandestine operation, code named “Operation Gibraltar”. The aim was to infiltrate inside Indian held Kashmir and to demolish bridges, cutoff supply lines, etc to create panic among the populace. They also set up a radio station, called “Sada-e-Kashmir”, purported to be the voice of the Mujahedin fighting for Kashmir's liberation. The assumption was that the radio broadcast, along with the guerilla activities, will trigger a general uprising among the Kashmiris. None of that happened. In fact, many of these infiltrators were arrested, killed in encounters and often were handed over to the authority by the locals. By the end of August, Operation Gibraltar petered out; remnants of the so-called Mujahedin tracked back to Pakistan.

On 1 September 1965, regular Pakistani troops crossed the cease fire line (CFL) and moved towards Jammu. The forces made quick advance and in the next couple of days threatened to cut Jammu-Srinagar road. The Indian PM gave a warning on 2 September that unless Pakistan withdrew its forces across the CFL, India would respond “at a time and place of its own choosing”. The Indian response came on 5-6 Sept night when it launched attacks across Sialkot and Lahore. The Indian response was full one month after the Pakistani incursion.

The Indian forces, besides threatening two key cities, poised to cut the vital Grand Trunk (GT) road. At this time, the 1st Battalion of the EBR was deployed in the defence of Lahore along the Bambawali- Ravi-Bedian canal, commonly known as BRB canal. They held their ground despite repeated Indian attacks. At the end of the war, this regiment had the honour of being awarded the highest number of gallantry awards among all the regiments of Pakistan Army.

In the air war that followed, Pakistan Air Force (PAF) had a qualitative edge over the IAF in terms of pilots and aircraft, which, despite IAF's quantitative advantage, gave PAF a slight edge in the end. Here too, a number of PAF pilots of Bengali origin earned high military honour. Many Bengali soldiers and airmen embraced martyrdom and many others were wounded in battle. 

By the second week into the war, Pakistani forces were running out of ammunition and spares. US had imposed on both the warring sides an arms embargo which hurt Pakistan badly because almost all her weapons were of US origin. Pakistan had no option but to accept a UN resolution for a ceasefire to take effect from 22 September 1965. An initiative by the Soviet Premier Alexei Kosygin, resulted in a peace deal, known as “The Tashkent Declaration”, signed by the warring parties on 4 January 1966 in Tashkent. T

he declaration was hailed as a new beginning of peace. It stated that both countries will pull back their forces to pre-war positions, will restore economic and diplomatic ties and will initiate orderly exchange of prisoners. The treaty was viewed by many Pakistanis as a diplomatic defeat for President Ayub. Ayub never recovered from the fall of his stature after Tashkent and was ousted four years later in the face of popular uprising.

This was a war that had no clear victor or vanquished. The aim of the Pakistani high command was to seize a portion of Kashmir to force India to the negotiating table; on the other hand, India's aim was to stop any Pakistani incursion and not to allow external interference in the Kashmir issue.

In the end, India largely achieved her aim and objectives, while Pakistan was in disarray. The facade of democracy that President Ayub created was shattered because what to speak of the ordinary people, even the Parliament or the Cabinet was not consulted when the vital decision to send infiltrators into Kashmir was taken.

On the economic front, Pakistan suffered badly due to war. The 3rd Five Year Plan (1965-70) was virtually in tatters. 6% GDP growth rate of early 1960s almost stalled by the end of the decade. East Pakistan was cut-off from its western wing during the War. A deep sense of separatism and alienation grew in East Pakistan as an aftermath. The war raised the issue of the defence of East Pakistan. With only one infantry division, a squadron of fighters and no naval assets, except for a few patrol crafts, East Pakistan was virtually defenseless.

In June 1966, the Awami League in its 6-Point Programme demanded greater defence investment in East Pakistan which soon became a rallying point for the Bengalis. Among the demands were shifting of the NHQ to Chittagong, establishment of an ordnance factory and raising of a paramilitary force to augment the defense of the eastern wing. The Bengali soldiers, sailors and airmen proved that as professional military men they are second to none. We honour those valiant sons of the soil who gave their best in the field of battle in September 1965 to keep up the honour and dignity of the Bengali nation. Many veterans of 65-War displayed the same valour in the Bangladesh Liberation War in 1971.

The writer is Registrar, East West University, Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

@Avicenna
Until you prove that Bangladeshi troops is not part of so called "UN scandals mission" then Bangladeshi soldiers are involved. If Bangladeshi Army officers violate human rights under the hood of RAB, then they can do anything in UN mission when nobody to supervise them. You get my point.


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


>



I discussed amphibious LAVs including the OTOKAR Cobra and Cobra II sometime back here,
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-army-has-standardized-turkish-cobra-2-as-lav.542568/

Bangladesh Army have now standardized on the OTOKAR Cobra and Cobra II. IMHO, the amphibious IFV's and LAV's in Bangladesh need to have a far more intense/explicit training regime/schedule and need to have more firepower and 'bite' than they have now (current versions are for light peacekeeping role for the UN and are inappropriate for a defence role). IMHO we severely underestimate the role of amphibious IFV's in our defence doctrine and the time is overdue to correct that flaw.

We also need to ensure that the Cobra II's can mount our existing ATGM's or at least 76/80mm cannons (or we need to get a larger amphibious IFV like Arma 6X6 which can). These amphibious IFV's can then work in coordination with our riverine patrol boats to patrol as well as defend our very watery territory during the monsoons. The reason for this is logistics (or rather, the lack of it). You cannot have enough Landing crafts (or even pontoons) available to transport/ferry armored vehicles across the hundreds of rivers we have.

Arma 6X6 with Bozok Turret Systems (Turkey) MXT 25 electrically operated cannon and turret













Otokar unveiled its new generation "AKREP II" armoured vehicle family (JV with Axletech) at IDEF 2019 in Istanbul, Turkey on April 30th. The version below (a bit larger than a Cobra II but still a light armored vehicle) has a max speed of 110KMPH and is equipped (as shown) with a roof-top weapon station, which is armed with 90mm cannon and 25mm heavy machine guns. I suspect that the Axletech collaboration consists of

Modified US Market commercial truck chassis underpinnings (probably a hopped up Ford F350 commercial truck chassis with heavier frame stiffening as well as larger brakes/clutch/transfer box)
Optional steerable rear axle
Optional electric direct-motor-drives on all four corners a la the Tesla civilian market vehicles.
Sad story - that small town backwoods workshops with ten people on staff in the US can do these welded modifications to make defense vehicles worth millions of dollars while these Bangladeshi defense purchaser Ch*tiy*as run to third countries like Turkey to buy these vehicles, only in exchange of bribes. We possess EVERY friggin' technology available to make these (or can import them - e.g. turret systems) to make these light armored vehicles locally. Sorry for the rant.






I had suggested earlier in one thread that we should ask to take either older *M1117 Guardian IFV*'s,





or newer Canadian *LAV-25 IFV*'s,






from *US or Canadian surplus stock*, both of which have amphibious capability. These have far more firepower with at least 30mm cannons compared with the OTOKARs. Some have modified 76/80mm turrets. We should really try to induct these older IFV's at bargain prices (provided they are on offer or available), engine spares for which are very economical in the US commercial markets (or can be re-engined with newer commercial truck engines).

For Chinese firepower, these below are the amphibious IFV choices. Some of our older posters here will probably remember (and maybe help us recount) the larger-than-life role of the Indian amphibious IFV's (mostly PT-80's) during the final push toward Dhaka in December 1971. Some of the Chinese amphibious tanks are derived from the BMP3.

ZBD 05





ZTL-11 used by Chinese Marine Corps. which uses a British 'Royal Ordnance L7' 105 mm cannon





The Royal Thai Army ordered 34 VN-1 amphibious armoured cars from China in March of this year. The vehicles are also known as export versions of China's ZBL-09 Snow Leopard armored personnel carrier. All Chinese amphibious IFV's and APC's can be equipped with the British Royal Ordnance L7 105mm assault gun equipped turrets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

The Bangladesh Army received a new batch of Guided Multiple Launch Rocket (GMLRS) System from China supplied by the China Aerospace Long March International Co. Ltd (ALIT) in accordance with a high value government-to-government contract that included a loan package for the artillery systems.
https://www.bdmilitary.com/…/china-delivers-further-gmlrs-…/

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ghost250

The Bangladesh Army has taken delivery of another series of WS-22 Guided Multiple Launch Rocket Systems from China's ALIT Co Ltd.

The Army started receiving these highly capable rocket systems from China since 2014. Half of the Army's artillery brigades would be equipped with these systems whilst remaining others will receive another longer range rocket system from Turkey.

The Bangladesh Army is the launch customer for the WS-22A GMLRS and it is also its largest user at present.

Range: 20~45 km
Munitions: Guided, Unguided
CEP: <100 m

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Ronin

The Bangladesh Army is seeking to induct Vehicle Mounted Ground Penetrating Radar systems presumably as part of its C-IED strategy which uses various types of technologies to detect, disarm or neutralise IED threats.

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/551.pdf

Also army is re-evaluating weapon locating radar.

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/542.pdf

The Bangladesh Army awarded a contract to Turkish software company Simsoft for two simulators including a BTR-80 armoured vehicle driving and firing simulator and an air defence gun simulator based on Oerlikon GDF-009 35mm twin air defence gun in 2017.

The BTR-80 driving and firing simulators were delivered to the Bangladesh Army last year whilst the training and acceptance tests were concluded at Simsoft’s premises recently.

The Advanced Air Defence Artillery System Simulator (ADASS) will enable the Bangladesh Army to train 35mm Oerlikon cannon gunners in applying track surveillance principles in virtual environment. The simulator system can estimate distance, intersection distance, interception and velocity of air targets. It can also train gunners to operate the ADASS in an ECCM environment.

© 2019 Bangladesh Defence & Security Analysis, All rights reserved. #defseca | defseca.com

http://www.simsoft.com.tr/eng/a/50/visit-of-bangladesh-military-delegation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

PC: Shadman Al Samee | Renault Midlum 240 4x4 troop transport, 3-ton class.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Modular Infantry Soldier of Bangladesh Army

>Ballistic Helmet
>Kevlar Bullet proof vest
>Handheld GPS System
>Swiss Night Vision Device
>Head to Head communication system
>Upgraded BD-08 with Aimpoint collimator sight

PC- Respective Owner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Although doctrines are different and armaments more so - the Sino-Vietnamese war holds important lessons for Bangladesh. China invaded Vietnam in 1979 after Vietnam invaded Cambodia, and despite the Chinese having far more modern equipment and armor, the Vietnamese beat back the Chinese (using WWII era T-34s), solely depending on response times as well as superior coordination. I believe there are important lessons there for Bangladesh Army. Let's discuss. Brother @Viet your comments are of course quite welcome.
_____________________________________________________________________________

The Sino-Vietnamese War

China, which was already estranged from Vietnam, was an ally of the Khmer Rouge and declared the Vietnamese invasion intolerable. China also felt that the USSR, through it’s proxy Vietnam, was encircling southeast Asia. On 17 February 1979 the Chinese army launched an invasion of Vietnam.






_(A Chinese Type 62 during the initial Chinese invasion of Vietnam in February 1979. The 1960s-vintage Type 62 was armed with a high-velocity 62-85TC 85mm gun and was superior in all regards to Vietnam’s WWII-vintage T-34s.)
_
Now 34 years past the end of WWII, Vietnam’s old T-34s not only again saw combat but during the war’s opening days bore much of the brunt of the fighting, as Vietnam’s more modern tank types were either garrisoned in the former South or tied up in Cambodia.

The Chinese invasion was styled as a pincer-type attack originating from Vietnam’s extreme northwestern and northeastern tips, intending to link up and trap and destroy Vietnamese units in the northern provinces.






_(A Vietnamese T-34 knocked out during the 1979 war with China.)_

After an initial spate of success crossing the border, the Chinese advance slowed, despite very weak Vietnamese opposition. Vietnam’s T-34s met Chinese tanks (all more advanced Cold War-era types) at Lang Son, about 12 miles deep into Vietnam. With nothing else available, T-34 tanks led the defense of the town, which finally fell on 5 March 1979 (which was also the day the Chinese decided to end the offensive). *During the Lang Son battle, Chinese coordination was atrocious and despite having superior tanks available, they were generally unable to engage the T-34s in tank vs tank combat. None the less, the Vietnamese T-34s suffered significant losses to Chinese artillery and RPG-7 teams.* Chinese troops also captured one Vietnamese T-34 intact; it was transported back to Beijing and is today displayed in a museum there.

Vietnam mobilized much faster than China had imagined possible and within days was moving units to the northern part of the country. None the less, the Vietnamese government temporarily evacuated Hanoi.






_(A Vietnamese T-34 advances to meet the Chinese in 1979.)_

On 5 March 1979, China announced it had “achieved it’s objectives” and began a chaotic withdrawal back across the border. The short war ended on 16 March 1979. Both sides declared victory; China stated it had forced the Vietnamese government to flee their capital and had destroyed much of Vietnam’s industrial capacity rebuilt after the Vietnam War. For it’s part, Vietnam continued it’s occupation of Cambodia and inflicted appalling losses on the Chinese army. The latter is particularly true. *Despite the element of surprise, a technological advantage, and outnumbering Vietnam 2:1, China suffered personnel losses at a 1:1.5 ratio. During the Lang Son battle alone, China suffered over 10,000 casualties. Of the equipment destroyed, most of the Vietnamese losses were old legacy items (like the T-34) while the Chinese losses were modern, expensive items.*






_(Chinese infantry pose atop a destroyed Vietnamese T-34 near Lang Son in 1979.)_

The war was a very unique instance of the Cold War; one communist country invading another communist country, causing a war with a third communist country. *China’s performance overall during the war was terrible, in particular the logistics system was a mess and at several key moments, a chance for a breakthrough victory was lost due to ammunition or fuel shortages. On the other hand, the Vietnamese army showed it had progressed beyond the guerrilla tactics of the Vietnam War and was now a de jure traditional army.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Bilal9 said:


> Although doctrines are different and armaments more so - the Sino-Vietnamese war holds important lessons for Bangladesh. China invaded Vietnam in 1979 after Vietnam invaded Cambodia, and despite the Chinese having far more modern equipment and armor, the Vietnamese beat back the Chinese (using WWII era T-34s), solely depending on response times as well as superior coordination. I believe there are important lessons there for Bangladesh Army. Let's discuss. Brother @Viet your comments are of course quite welcome.
> _____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> The Sino-Vietnamese War
> 
> China, which was already estranged from Vietnam, was an ally of the Khmer Rouge and declared the Vietnamese invasion intolerable. China also felt that the USSR, through it’s proxy Vietnam, was encircling southeast Asia. On 17 February 1979 the Chinese army launched an invasion of Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(A Chinese Type 62 during the initial Chinese invasion of Vietnam in February 1979. The 1960s-vintage Type 62 was armed with a high-velocity 62-85TC 85mm gun and was superior in all regards to Vietnam’s WWII-vintage T-34s.)
> _
> Now 34 years past the end of WWII, Vietnam’s old T-34s not only again saw combat but during the war’s opening days bore much of the brunt of the fighting, as Vietnam’s more modern tank types were either garrisoned in the former South or tied up in Cambodia.
> 
> The Chinese invasion was styled as a pincer-type attack originating from Vietnam’s extreme northwestern and northeastern tips, intending to link up and trap and destroy Vietnamese units in the northern provinces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(A Vietnamese T-34 knocked out during the 1979 war with China.)_
> 
> After an initial spate of success crossing the border, the Chinese advance slowed, despite very weak Vietnamese opposition. Vietnam’s T-34s met Chinese tanks (all more advanced Cold War-era types) at Lang Son, about 12 miles deep into Vietnam. With nothing else available, T-34 tanks led the defense of the town, which finally fell on 5 March 1979 (which was also the day the Chinese decided to end the offensive). *During the Lang Son battle, Chinese coordination was atrocious and despite having superior tanks available, they were generally unable to engage the T-34s in tank vs tank combat. None the less, the Vietnamese T-34s suffered significant losses to Chinese artillery and RPG-7 teams.* Chinese troops also captured one Vietnamese T-34 intact; it was transported back to Beijing and is today displayed in a museum there.
> 
> Vietnam mobilized much faster than China had imagined possible and within days was moving units to the northern part of the country. None the less, the Vietnamese government temporarily evacuated Hanoi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(A Vietnamese T-34 advances to meet the Chinese in 1979.)_
> 
> On 5 March 1979, China announced it had “achieved it’s objectives” and began a chaotic withdrawal back across the border. The short war ended on 16 March 1979. Both sides declared victory; China stated it had forced the Vietnamese government to flee their capital and had destroyed much of Vietnam’s industrial capacity rebuilt after the Vietnam War. For it’s part, Vietnam continued it’s occupation of Cambodia and inflicted appalling losses on the Chinese army. The latter is particularly true. *Despite the element of surprise, a technological advantage, and outnumbering Vietnam 2:1, China suffered personnel losses at a 1:1.5 ratio. During the Lang Son battle alone, China suffered over 10,000 casualties. Of the equipment destroyed, most of the Vietnamese losses were old legacy items (like the T-34) while the Chinese losses were modern, expensive items.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Chinese infantry pose atop a destroyed Vietnamese T-34 near Lang Son in 1979.)_
> 
> The war was a very unique instance of the Cold War; one communist country invading another communist country, causing a war with a third communist country. *China’s performance overall during the war was terrible, in particular the logistics system was a mess and at several key moments, a chance for a breakthrough victory was lost due to ammunition or fuel shortages. On the other hand, the Vietnamese army showed it had progressed beyond the guerrilla tactics of the Vietnam War and was now a de jure traditional army.*



This war used by Deng to purge most of unwanted elements in PLA army, the China itself denied the use of aircraft units (either they are fearfull of Vietnamese ADS, in which the most densest at this time or as i stated before this kinda punitive expedition is to cleanse PLA internal officers) not long after this dysmal performa PLA undergo many "reform" and many officers being expelled or isolated most of them got close relationship with gang of four. Meanwhile Vietnam using their captured F5, A37 to bombed the PLA army units and supported by many captured Huey and C130 aircraft to bring personel and logistick 

This performa of PLA is stark in contrast with their performa during Sino Indian war in 1961, or Korean War in 1950, or Sino-Soviet border conflict in 1969.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Bilal9 said:


> Although doctrines are different and armaments more so - the Sino-Vietnamese war holds important lessons for Bangladesh. China invaded Vietnam in 1979 after Vietnam invaded Cambodia, and despite the Chinese having far more modern equipment and armor, the Vietnamese beat back the Chinese (using WWII era T-34s), solely depending on response times as well as superior coordination. I believe there are important lessons there for Bangladesh Army. Let's discuss. Brother @Viet your comments are of course quite welcome.
> _____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> The Sino-Vietnamese War
> 
> China, which was already estranged from Vietnam, was an ally of the Khmer Rouge and declared the Vietnamese invasion intolerable. China also felt that the USSR, through it’s proxy Vietnam, was encircling southeast Asia. On 17 February 1979 the Chinese army launched an invasion of Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(A Chinese Type 62 during the initial Chinese invasion of Vietnam in February 1979. The 1960s-vintage Type 62 was armed with a high-velocity 62-85TC 85mm gun and was superior in all regards to Vietnam’s WWII-vintage T-34s.)
> _
> Now 34 years past the end of WWII, Vietnam’s old T-34s not only again saw combat but during the war’s opening days bore much of the brunt of the fighting, as Vietnam’s more modern tank types were either garrisoned in the former South or tied up in Cambodia.
> 
> The Chinese invasion was styled as a pincer-type attack originating from Vietnam’s extreme northwestern and northeastern tips, intending to link up and trap and destroy Vietnamese units in the northern provinces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(A Vietnamese T-34 knocked out during the 1979 war with China.)_
> 
> After an initial spate of success crossing the border, the Chinese advance slowed, despite very weak Vietnamese opposition. Vietnam’s T-34s met Chinese tanks (all more advanced Cold War-era types) at Lang Son, about 12 miles deep into Vietnam. With nothing else available, T-34 tanks led the defense of the town, which finally fell on 5 March 1979 (which was also the day the Chinese decided to end the offensive). *During the Lang Son battle, Chinese coordination was atrocious and despite having superior tanks available, they were generally unable to engage the T-34s in tank vs tank combat. None the less, the Vietnamese T-34s suffered significant losses to Chinese artillery and RPG-7 teams.* Chinese troops also captured one Vietnamese T-34 intact; it was transported back to Beijing and is today displayed in a museum there.
> 
> Vietnam mobilized much faster than China had imagined possible and within days was moving units to the northern part of the country. None the less, the Vietnamese government temporarily evacuated Hanoi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(A Vietnamese T-34 advances to meet the Chinese in 1979.)_
> 
> On 5 March 1979, China announced it had “achieved it’s objectives” and began a chaotic withdrawal back across the border. The short war ended on 16 March 1979. Both sides declared victory; China stated it had forced the Vietnamese government to flee their capital and had destroyed much of Vietnam’s industrial capacity rebuilt after the Vietnam War. For it’s part, Vietnam continued it’s occupation of Cambodia and inflicted appalling losses on the Chinese army. The latter is particularly true. *Despite the element of surprise, a technological advantage, and outnumbering Vietnam 2:1, China suffered personnel losses at a 1:1.5 ratio. During the Lang Son battle alone, China suffered over 10,000 casualties. Of the equipment destroyed, most of the Vietnamese losses were old legacy items (like the T-34) while the Chinese losses were modern, expensive items.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Chinese infantry pose atop a destroyed Vietnamese T-34 near Lang Son in 1979.)_
> 
> The war was a very unique instance of the Cold War; one communist country invading another communist country, causing a war with a third communist country. *China’s performance overall during the war was terrible, in particular the logistics system was a mess and at several key moments, a chance for a breakthrough victory was lost due to ammunition or fuel shortages. On the other hand, the Vietnamese army showed it had progressed beyond the guerrilla tactics of the Vietnam War and was now a de jure traditional army.*


The PLA capturing the strategic outposts of Lang Son, Cao Bang are participated by Vietnamese army. It’s certainly a breakthrough in the chinese war objective, nevertheless it is not they win the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Marine Rouge said:


> This war used by Deng to purge most of unwanted elements in PLA army, the China itself denied the use of aircraft units (either they are fearfull of Vietnamese ADS, in which the most densest at this time or as i stated before this kinda punitive expedition is to cleanse PLA internal officers) not long after this dysmal performa PLA undergo many "reform" and many officers being expelled or isolated most of them got close relationship with gang of four. Meanwhile Vietnam using their captured F5, A37 to bombed the PLA army units and supported by many captured Huey and C130 aircraft to bring personel and logistick
> 
> This performa of PLA is stark in contrast with their performa during Sino Indian war in 1961, or Korean War in 1950, or Sino-Soviet border conflict in 1969.


Conspiracy theory...


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

mb444 said:


> When you troll expect a trolling response.
> 
> We created the muslim league and we fought for Muslim sovereign nation long before you lot pitched in half heartedly.
> 
> Today you have Pakistan because of us.
> 
> Why would we want autonomy when we are a sovereign nation. You insult yet can not take it when the mirror is put in front of your face.
> 
> We will develop and create the golden bengal. We are dependent on no nation and rely on our people alone. We will fail many times but we will persevere and succeed. We are the only sovereign state who have come out of the british raj retaining our identity and nation and our progress will carry on unabated. Your shade do not mean a damn thing.
> 
> I wish Pakistan all the best but do no expect a soft ride when you insult us.


Because of you? Hahahaha



Michael Corleone said:


> dude just stfu and stop spamming the page
> get the f outta here


Why dont you do the same and leave Pakistan defense forum. I will not stand you treating a Pakistani member like this. @Dubious

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Marine Rouge said:


> This war used by Deng to purge most of unwanted elements in PLA army, the China itself denied the use of aircraft units (either they are fearfull of Vietnamese ADS, in which the most densest at this time or as i stated before this kinda punitive expedition is to cleanse PLA internal officers) not long after this dysmal performa PLA undergo many "reform" and many officers being expelled or isolated most of them got close relationship with gang of four. Meanwhile Vietnam using their captured F5, A37 to bombed the PLA army units and supported by many captured Huey and C130 aircraft to bring personel and logistick
> 
> This performa of PLA is stark in contrast with their performa during Sino Indian war in 1961, or Korean War in 1950, or Sino-Soviet border conflict in 1969.


Chinese army has more weapons more men, however they are no match to Vietnam military in terms of flexibility, mobility, strategy and tactics. In addition we know them in and out as we have identical culture and custom. Knowing them how they behave is half won.

Actually Vietnam military and civil population also suffered high casualties during the waves of attacks by the PLA. This was due to the fact Vietnam was very soft in response, did not want to escalate the war to the point of no return.

The USSR mobilized over 700,000 men, the largest ever deployment of warships to the SC sea and put about 400 nuclear weapons on alert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Because of you? Hahahaha
> 
> 
> Why dont you do the same and leave Pakistan defense forum. I will not stand you treating a Pakistani member like this. @Dubious



You can stand...sit...bit*h or moan to your hearts content....however you will find no one gives a f*ck about feelings....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

mb444 said:


> You can stand...sit...bit*h or moan to your hearts content....however you will find no one gives a f*ck about feelings....


That's cute, should say that to my face

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Pakhtoon yum said:


> That's cute, should say that to my face



Why are you even posting on this thread?

If you don't care about the BA then don't post.

Come to think of it, you really don't contribute much to this forum except for your heterosexually suspect one liners.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Avicenna said:


> Why are you even posting on this thread?
> 
> If you don't care about the BA then don't post.
> 
> Come to think of it, you really don't contribute much to this forum except for your heterosexually suspect one liners.....


A Pakistani was insulted that's why, and this is part of Pakistan defense forum. Why are you here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Why dont you do the same and leave Pakistan defense forum. I will not stand you treating a Pakistani member like this. @Dubious


Just because you’re Pakistani doesn’t mean you get a free pass at trolling. Look what trolling had done to your country


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Michael Corleone said:


> Just because you’re Pakistani doesn’t mean you get a free pass at trolling. Look what trolling had done to your country


Who's trolling? I'm responding to the troll that's insulting Pakistanis and he insulted me too. I've reported it and you supporting him just shows which side you are on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Guys just leave it be - don't enable trolls by responding to them please...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Who's trolling? I'm responding to the troll that's insulting Pakistanis and he insulted me too. I've reported it and you supporting him just shows which side you are on.


Delusional

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army snipers with Accuracy Internal AX308 & Type-85

PC- Tanveer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh army inspects Indonesian tanks and weapons. 

https://www.defseca.com/systems/ban...lfw_L-qmqe1fYj5s9ENKnagToFBCgTnBXLHr6S0PGWRY0

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164560753711448065




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791127307951480

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157053877909807

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

https://daily-sun.com/post/420907/2...all-around-Rohingya-camp-for-security-reasons

*Armed forces to build border wall around Rohingya camp for security reasons*

The armed forces will build barbed-wire fences or border wall around the Rohingya camp for security reasons, according to media report.

The parliamentary standing committee on defence ministry has agreed to the proposal of the armed forces.


A relevant meeting was held at Jatiya Sangsad Bhaban in the capital on Wednesday.

Mohammad Subid Ali Bhuiyan, chairman of the parliamentary standing committee preisided over the meeting while committee members Muhammad Faruk Khan, Md. Ilias Uddin Mollah, Md Motahar Hossain, Md Mahbubur Rahman and Nahid Izahar Khan and other officials concerned were present.

The meeting of the committee also emphasised on the security issue of the camp area.

Committee sources informed that the meeting presented a report on the activities of the army in the Rohingya camp area.

It is said that the army is assisting the civil administration in the area through seven camps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Pakistansdefender said:


> Why does bangaldesh have army?
> Who is their enemy and who are the supposed to fight?
> They must give their defence to India even merge with Indian union to form joint bengal.


BD has an army because of Pak, who recruited Bengali folks into the army only to find they revolted and mutinied in collusion with India!!! And, East Bengal regiments were formed - the blunder of the highest order!!! As if it were not enough, they were deployed in the East Pak!!! The Pak High Command's stupidity had no limits!!! By the by, the Indian Army, following the British Indian tradition, has no Bengal regiments but has tons of Gurkha regiments....

Now, BD has no enemy!!! And, her army is for ceremonial purposes only!!! Even if the Burmese Army marches up to their capital city no BD folk would fire a single shot even with an air gun just to protest!!! Nor do they care!!! And, this is per design since no ex Pak _Ordu _members, fluent in Urdu/Pashtun/Baloch etc. and trained into a war machine by Punjabi/Pashtun NCO/JCOs are any longer there....

Pak has had her revenge by HIS PERMISSION...

_"BD is the most successful R&AW ops" - B Raman, a former Deputy Chief of R&AW, in his book, Kaoboys: Down the memory lane_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## polanski

shourov323 said:


> https://daily-sun.com/post/420907/2...all-around-Rohingya-camp-for-security-reasons
> 
> *Armed forces to build border wall around Rohingya camp for security reasons*
> 
> The armed forces will build barbed-wire fences or border wall around the Rohingya camp for security reasons, according to media report.
> 
> The parliamentary standing committee on defence ministry has agreed to the proposal of the armed forces.
> 
> 
> A relevant meeting was held at Jatiya Sangsad Bhaban in the capital on Wednesday.
> 
> Mohammad Subid Ali Bhuiyan, chairman of the parliamentary standing committee preisided over the meeting while committee members Muhammad Faruk Khan, Md. Ilias Uddin Mollah, Md Motahar Hossain, Md Mahbubur Rahman and Nahid Izahar Khan and other officials concerned were present.
> 
> The meeting of the committee also emphasised on the security issue of the camp area.
> 
> Committee sources informed that the meeting presented a report on the activities of the army in the Rohingya camp area.
> 
> It is said that the army is assisting the civil administration in the area through seven camps


Who pay for the wall, Bangladeshi? If you would have stronger military you didn't need a wall right now. On the positive side, you can have a bengali wife and Rohingya wife wife now.


----------



## bluesky

Michael Corleone said:


> Delusional


It is better not to respond to a full-time troll and above that who also loves to report posts at his whims without a reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Ronin said:


>


Decent set up if implemented by the entire BD Army.



The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army snipers with Accuracy Internal AX308 & Type-85
> 
> PC- Tanveer



Meh, if relations were better you could have bought Sniper rifles:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> BD has an army because of Pak, who recruited Bengali folks into the army only to find they revolted and mutinied in collusion with India!!! And, East Bengal regiments were formed - the blunder of the highest order!!! As if it were not enough, they were deployed in the East Pak!!! The Pak High Command's stupidity had no limits!!! By the by, the Indian Army, following the British Indian tradition, has no Bengal regiments but has tons of Gurkha regiments....
> 
> Now, BD has no enemy!!! And, her army is for ceremonial purposes only!!! Even if the Burmese Army marches up to their capital city no BD folk would fire a single shot even with an air gun just to protest!!! Nor do they care!!! And, this is per design since no ex Pak _Ordu _members, fluent in Urdu/Pashtun/Baloch etc. and trained into a war machine by Punjabi/Pashtun NCO/JCOs are any longer there....
> 
> Pak has had her revenge by HIS PERMISSION...
> 
> _"BD is the most successful R&AW ops" - B Raman, a former Deputy Chief of R&AW, in his book, Kaoboys: Down the memory lane_


You are a genius of military history. Who can beat you in drumming up yourself? But, why are you hiding behind a Turkish flag? Come out and talk like a man. You must be kowtowing the writing of RAW guys. After all, it has forcefully taken 93,000 of your military prisoners to its Gaumutra country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Meh, if relations were better you could have bought Sniper rifles:


All old Chinese rifles are being replaced by accuracy international offerings.



bluesky said:


> You are a genius of military history. Who can beat you in drumming up yourself? But, why are you hiding behind a Turkish flag? Come out and talk like a man. You must be kowtowing the writing of RAW guys. After all, it has forcefully taken 93,000 of your military prisoners to its Gaumutra country.


This nibba @Hakikat ve Hikmet will be trash talking Bangladesh all the time, fails to see their own military incompetence from the time of the pasha in WW1 to the recent coup attempt or whatever it was. Heck he will turn a blind eye to the purges in his own country by the head of the state no less.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Scopes are covered.
Aiming through iron sights.
Bayonet are fixed.
[emoji16][emoji3][emoji38]


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> Scopes are covered.
> Aiming through iron sights.
> Bayonet are fixed.
> [emoji16][emoji3][emoji38]
> View attachment 579520







now eat this 

https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog...spotted-in-use-by-arakan-rebel-army-in-burma/

u should worry about ur own army..when ur soldiers r fighting with rusty weapons ,they r using more advnced ones..



polanski said:


> Who pay for the wall, Bangladeshi? If you would have stronger military you didn't need a wall right now. On the positive side, you can have a bengali wife and Rohingya wife wife now.


its not ur concern,al beruni..rather u should put ur opinion where it values most..just like "how to destroy ctg port in burmese defense section...."..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Ronin said:


> Modular Infantry Soldier of Bangladesh Army
> 
> >Ballistic Helmet
> >Kevlar Bullet proof vest
> >Handheld GPS System
> >Swiss Night Vision Device
> >Head to Head communication system
> >Upgraded BD-08 with Aimpoint collimator sight
> 
> PC- Respective Owner


Apart from the rifle what do you produce?


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Apart from the rifle what do you produce?


boots, kevlar... i think signals equipment too not sure which, helmets



shourov323 said:


> View attachment 579521
> 
> now eat this
> 
> https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog...spotted-in-use-by-arakan-rebel-army-in-burma/
> 
> u should worry about ur own army..when ur soldiers r fighting with rusty weapons ,they r using more advnced ones..
> 
> 
> its not ur concern,al beruni..rather u should put ur opinion where it values most..just like "how to destroy ctg port in burmese defense section...."..


RIP nibba with the recoil on that one.... that's one badly dislocated scapula


----------



## bluesky

Michael Corleone said:


> This nibba @Hakikat ve Hikmet will be trash talking Bangladesh all the time, fails to see their own military incompetence from the time of the pasha in WW1 to the recent coup attempt or whatever it was. Heck he will turn a blind eye to the purges in his own country by the head of the state no less.


This guy is not from Turkey. He slanders BD as if all the problems Pakistan faced in 1971 was due to us. He does not see the conspiracy of Yahya Khan and ZA Bhutto to break Pakistan into two.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Michael Corleone said:


> boots, kevlar... i think signals equipment too not sure which, helmets
> 
> 
> RIP nibba with the recoil on that one.... that's one badly dislocated scapula



I think most kevlar materiel in this world came either from Du Pont or Teijin. Even the Russian and Chinese sourced their Kevlar and Aramid based materiel from them.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Marine Rouge said:


> I think most kevlar materiel in this world came either from Du Pont or Teijin. Even the Russian and Chinese sourced their Kevlar and Aramid based materiel from them.


Well yes, but the jackets are made in respective countries.


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Although doctrines are different and armaments more so - the Sino-Vietnamese war holds important lessons for Bangladesh. China invaded Vietnam in 1979 after Vietnam invaded Cambodia, and despite the Chinese having far more modern equipment and armor, the Vietnamese beat back the Chinese (using WWII era T-34s), solely depending on response times as well as superior coordination. I believe there are important lessons there for Bangladesh Army. Let's discuss. Brother @Viet your comments are of course quite welcome.
> _____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> The Sino-Vietnamese War
> 
> China, which was already estranged from Vietnam, was an ally of the Khmer Rouge and declared the Vietnamese invasion intolerable. China also felt that the USSR, through it’s proxy Vietnam, was encircling southeast Asia. On 17 February 1979 the Chinese army launched an invasion of Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(A Chinese Type 62 during the initial Chinese invasion of Vietnam in February 1979. The 1960s-vintage Type 62 was armed with a high-velocity 62-85TC 85mm gun and was superior in all regards to Vietnam’s WWII-vintage T-34s.)
> _
> Now 34 years past the end of WWII, Vietnam’s old T-34s not only again saw combat but during the war’s opening days bore much of the brunt of the fighting, as Vietnam’s more modern tank types were either garrisoned in the former South or tied up in Cambodia.
> 
> The Chinese invasion was styled as a pincer-type attack originating from Vietnam’s extreme northwestern and northeastern tips, intending to link up and trap and destroy Vietnamese units in the northern provinces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(A Vietnamese T-34 knocked out during the 1979 war with China.)_
> 
> After an initial spate of success crossing the border, the Chinese advance slowed, despite very weak Vietnamese opposition. Vietnam’s T-34s met Chinese tanks (all more advanced Cold War-era types) at Lang Son, about 12 miles deep into Vietnam. With nothing else available, T-34 tanks led the defense of the town, which finally fell on 5 March 1979 (which was also the day the Chinese decided to end the offensive). *During the Lang Son battle, Chinese coordination was atrocious and despite having superior tanks available, they were generally unable to engage the T-34s in tank vs tank combat. None the less, the Vietnamese T-34s suffered significant losses to Chinese artillery and RPG-7 teams.* Chinese troops also captured one Vietnamese T-34 intact; it was transported back to Beijing and is today displayed in a museum there.
> 
> Vietnam mobilized much faster than China had imagined possible and within days was moving units to the northern part of the country. None the less, the Vietnamese government temporarily evacuated Hanoi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(A Vietnamese T-34 advances to meet the Chinese in 1979.)_
> 
> On 5 March 1979, China announced it had “achieved it’s objectives” and began a chaotic withdrawal back across the border. The short war ended on 16 March 1979. Both sides declared victory; China stated it had forced the Vietnamese government to flee their capital and had destroyed much of Vietnam’s industrial capacity rebuilt after the Vietnam War. For it’s part, Vietnam continued it’s occupation of Cambodia and inflicted appalling losses on the Chinese army. The latter is particularly true. *Despite the element of surprise, a technological advantage, and outnumbering Vietnam 2:1, China suffered personnel losses at a 1:1.5 ratio. During the Lang Son battle alone, China suffered over 10,000 casualties. Of the equipment destroyed, most of the Vietnamese losses were old legacy items (like the T-34) while the Chinese losses were modern, expensive items.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Chinese infantry pose atop a destroyed Vietnamese T-34 near Lang Son in 1979.)_
> 
> The war was a very unique instance of the Cold War; one communist country invading another communist country, causing a war with a third communist country. *China’s performance overall during the war was terrible, in particular the logistics system was a mess and at several key moments, a chance for a breakthrough victory was lost due to ammunition or fuel shortages. On the other hand, the Vietnamese army showed it had progressed beyond the guerrilla tactics of the Vietnam War and was now a de jure traditional army.*


No one messes with Vietnamese, the mongols... French, americans, Chinese... you say it they did it... fucked each and every one of those mofos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Listed staff car without a star plate ?


----------



## polanski

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 579521
> 
> now eat this
> 
> https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog...spotted-in-use-by-arakan-rebel-army-in-burma/
> 
> u should worry about ur own army..when ur soldiers r fighting with rusty weapons ,they r using more advnced ones..
> 
> 
> its not ur concern,al beruni..rather u should put ur opinion where it values most..just like "how to destroy ctg port in burmese defense section...."..


What is this word al beruni mean in Bengali? You can't even speak in English. I am sure winner value my comment. Looser like you will not value my comments. Let me count, how many times Bangladesh lost, Burmese Navy escorted Korean ships in Bangladeshi waters, Burmese helicopters are hovering over Bangladeshi airspace, Burmese Army intruded Bangladeshi border. This has happened many times. What the F you did about it? Pakistani female pilots have more balls than you. 
Every time it happened, you go to China and kisses Xi a$$ to stop Burmese intrude your airspace. You're a shameless person! No one can shame you. You continue to blame America and Russia for your stupid acts.



Signalian said:


> Listed staff car without a star plate ?
> 
> View attachment 581536


Worthy of Bangladesh Army thread!


----------



## Signalian

polanski said:


> Worthy of Bangladesh Army thread!


Do you understand star plate in relation to staff car ?


----------



## polanski

Signalian said:


> Do you understand star plate in relation to staff car ?


My comments in relation to the scrap yard car. It doesn't matter what sign you put on a scrap car. President Obama once said, if you put lipstick on a pig, its still a pig.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

polanski said:


> What is this word al beruni mean in Bengali? You can't even speak in English. I am sure winner value my comment. Looser like you will not value my comments. Let me count, how many times Bangladesh lost, Burmese Navy escorted Korean ships in Bangladeshi waters, Burmese helicopters are hovering over Bangladeshi airspace, Burmese Army intruded Bangladeshi border. This has happened many times. What the F you did about it? Pakistani female pilots have more balls than you.
> Every time it happened, you go to China and kisses Xi a$$ to stop Burmese intrude your airspace. You're a shameless person! No one can shame you. You continue to blame America and Russia for your stupid acts.
> 
> 
> Worthy of Bangladesh Army thread!


lol... u again??..that same little master of your actually fled by hiding their tails between their legs when dispatched our frigates...we arent at war with ur master,alberuni...we didnt want to create a international occurence just because a unarmed helicopter came few kilometers inside our territory...now why dont u tell ur genocidal monkey masters to give proper foods and boots to his soldiers??they look 
Malnourished.


----------



## polanski

shourov323 said:


> lol... u again??..that same little master of your actually fled by hiding their tails between their legs when dispatched our frigates...we arent at war with ur master,alberuni...we didnt want to create a international occurence just because a unarmed helicopter came few kilometers inside our territory...now why dont u tell ur genocidal monkey masters to give proper foods and boots to his soldiers??they look
> Malnourished.
> View attachment 581881


How is weather in Dhaka, Shourov? I see you removed about page from your website. Your Gulshan office is there or you moved to a better place. You made lot of money from grease payments from Rosoboronexport.


----------



## Signalian

polanski said:


> My comments in relation to the scrap yard car. It doesn't matter what sign you put on a scrap car. President Obama once said, if you put lipstick on a pig, its still a pig.


Basically you dont understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Signalian said:


> Basically you dont understand.



This guy likely drives a taxi in NYC.

And posts here on his off time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> This guy likely drives a taxi in NYC.
> 
> And posts here on his off time.




One thing we do know is that he could never have passed high school English, with his standard of English displayed on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Avicenna said:


> This guy likely drives a taxi in NYC.
> 
> And posts here on his off time.


You're representing yourself very well repeatedly.



UKBengali said:


> One thing we do know is that he could never have passed high school English, with his standard of English displayed on this forum.


How is @UKBengali doing in Bangladesh? All of you wish a privileged life like me? I know most Bangladeshi in UK works in Restaurants. Most of them call them Indian restaurants, although they come from Bangladesh. The reason they call them Indian Restaurants because no one knows where is Bangladesh. 
You probably work at one of the Restaurants. Make sure you keep a tip jar for your mom.



Signalian said:


> Basically you dont understand.


Let me educate you. There is no such word called star plate, dumbo you called yourself think tank. The correct English word is military vehicle formation signs. The signs can put on the vehicle or the number plate. Each country has their own formation signs. Each Army corp has their own signage on the vehicle or the number plate. 

Stop calling yourself think tank because you're load of sh$t tank.


----------



## Avicenna

polanski said:


> You're representing yourself very well repeatedly.
> 
> 
> How is @UKBengali doing in Bangladesh? All of you wish a privileged life like me? I know most Bangladeshi in UK works in Restaurants. Most of them call them Indian restaurants, although they come from Bangladesh. The reason they call them Indian Restaurants because no one knows where is Bangladesh.
> You probably work at one of the Restaurants. Make sure you keep a tip jar for your mom.
> 
> 
> Let me educate you. There is no such word called star plate, dumbo you called yourself think tank. The correct English word is military vehicle formation signs. The signs can put on the vehicle or the number plate. Each country has their own formation signs. Each Army corp has their own signage on the vehicle or the number plate.
> 
> Stop calling yourself think tank because you're load of sh$t tank.



LOL.

Keep posting my friend.


----------



## Signalian

Avicenna said:


> This guy likely drives a taxi in NYC.
> 
> And posts here on his off time.



have had many staff cars through out my life - you seem to be an expert on taxis, im not

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Signalian said:


> have had many staff cars through out my life - you seem to be an expert on taxis, im not



I was referring to @polanski 

I have no idea what a staff car is.

And, I am no expert on taxis. 

Just a former New Yorker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dual Wielder

Avicenna said:


> I have no idea what a staff car is.



Company car I believe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

polanski said:


> Let me educate you. There is no such word called star plate, dumbo you called yourself think tank. The correct English word is military vehicle formation signs. The signs can put on the vehicle or the number plate. Each country has their own formation signs. Each Army corp has their own signage on the vehicle or the number plate.
> 
> Stop calling yourself think tank because you're load of sh$t tank.


Let me educate you coz you dont know what you are talking about.

First of all, @WebMaster made me a TT, neither myself, nor anybody, so again you have no idea what you are talking about.

Secondly, formation sign has nothing to do with "star plate". Since all the members replying me here NEVER sat or were NEVER authroized a staff car, they have no clue what a Star plate is !

These are star plates






They are used to identify the rank of the officer sitting in the staff car. The formation signs are different and can be removed also coz of secrecy in case of war.

The star plate is covered if the officer is not sitting in the car and the driver is alone in the car driving the car from one place to another. In some cases, the star plate is also covered if the officer is not in uniform or is not on an official visit.

Every staff car has a STAR PLATE, covered or un-covered. The staff car i pointed out in earlier posts has no star plate at all but is still referred as staff car.

Another thing, staff cars are authorized to Brigadier and above ranks, and Brigadier is a 1 STAR officer, Major General is TWO star, Lieutenant General is THREE star and General is FOUR star.

This is a covered STAR PLATE showing its a staff car for Brigadier since its has ONE STAR. Covered means that the officers is NOT sitting in the staff car.






This is an Un-covered STAR PLATE and ONE STAR, meaning the Brigadier is sitting INSIDE this SUV.








Dual Wielder said:


> Company car I believe


People in this section need a lot of education. They don't know basic military terms.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
9


----------



## Avicenna

Signalian said:


> Let me educate you coz you dont know what you are talking about.
> 
> First of all, @WebMaster made a TT, neither myself, nor anybody, so again you have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Secondly, formation sign has nothing to do with "star plate". Since all the members replying me here NEVER sat or were NEVER authroized a staff car, they have no clue what a Star plate is !
> 
> These are star plates
> View attachment 582079
> 
> 
> They are used to identify the rank of the officer sitting in the staff car. The formation signs are different and can be removed also coz of secrecy in case of war.
> 
> The star plate is covered if the officer is not sitting in the car and the driver is alone in the car driving the car from one place to another. In some cases, the star plate is also covered if the officer is not in uniform or is not on an official visit.
> 
> 
> People in this section need a lot of education. They don't know basic military terms.



Thanks for the primer.


----------



## Signalian

Avicenna said:


> I'm not claiming to be well versed in military terms.
> 
> I am a civilian with an interest in foreign affairs, military aviation and politics.
> 
> As for education, I probably have more formal education than 95% of the people on PDF.


It's ok, im referring to military terms and knowledge when i said education, since PDF is a defence forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dual Wielder

Signalian said:


> People in this section need a lot of education. They don't know basic military terms.



Well I never took the military route.. I was a pacifist growing up, regarding the staff car.. yes having googled it, I now know what is..

My speciality is in Business and Economics, and they didn't teach us these things.. at business school,

P.s I apologize for not meeting your expectations sir.. I only joined this forum merely pass time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

Dual Wielder said:


> Well I never took the military route.. I was a pacifist growing up, regarding the staff car.. yes having googled it, I now know what is..
> 
> My speciality is in Business and Economics, and they didn't teach us these things.. at business school,
> 
> P.s I apologize for not meeting your expectations sir.. I only joined this forum merely pass time


Oho - everybody is here to learn, even myself.

We learn something new everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Signalian said:


> Oho - everybody is here to learn, even myself.
> 
> We learn something new everyday.



Well Thanks, learned something new today. I have a hunch that at some higher rank level, military authorizes staff to have a security escort, meaning a pickup with armed personnel following closely behind. 

Of note - the importance of the military in daily public life in Bangladesh is definitely not as high as that of Pakistan from what I have seen. I heard from my elders that this was quite different in Pakistan times before 1971, especially at times of Martial law imposition.

Military officials are respected of course, but they cannot command (nor do they expect) special treatment in daily life in civilian areas (like getting reserved seats in public entertainment venues or reservations at restaurants etc). 

That said, there are installations inside cantonments (hospitals, golf links, entertainment areas, restaurants) enough in number whereas you don't even need to get out.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Signalian said:


> Let me educate you coz you dont know what you are talking about.
> 
> First of all, @WebMaster made me a TT, neither myself, nor anybody, so again you have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Secondly, formation sign has nothing to do with "star plate". Since all the members replying me here NEVER sat or were NEVER authroized a staff car, they have no clue what a Star plate is !
> 
> These are star plates
> View attachment 582079
> 
> 
> They are used to identify the rank of the officer sitting in the staff car. The formation signs are different and can be removed also coz of secrecy in case of war.
> 
> The star plate is covered if the officer is not sitting in the car and the driver is alone in the car driving the car from one place to another. In some cases, the star plate is also covered if the officer is not in uniform or is not on an official visit.
> 
> Every staff car has a STAR PLATE, covered or un-covered. The staff car i pointed out in earlier posts has no star plate at all but is still referred as staff car.
> 
> Another thing, staff cars are authorized to Brigadier and above ranks, and Brigadier is a 1 STAR officer, Major General is TWO star, Lieutenant General is THREE star and General is FOUR star.
> 
> This is a covered STAR PLATE showing its a staff car for Brigadier since its has ONE STAR. Covered means that the officers is NOT sitting in the staff car.
> 
> View attachment 582080
> 
> 
> This is an Un-covered STAR PLATE and ONE STAR, meaning the Brigadier is sitting INSIDE this SUV.
> 
> View attachment 582081
> 
> 
> 
> People in this section need a lot of education. They don't know basic military terms.


Thanks for teaching @polanski aka Ryan smith aka Al Beiruni a good lesson

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Michael Corleone said:


> Thanks for teaching @polanski aka Ryan smith aka Al Beiruni a good lesson


aka Kumar.


----------



## CHI RULES

polanski said:


> The correct word is formation signs which are on the vehicle and military insignia which are on the flag. British left Indian subcontinent and entire continent forgot English. I can make a horse think tank that will not make the horse a think tank.


Sir pardon me to intervene what conflict is going on between you and Signalian is called as cultural barrier. Even English words which are proper to be used in one country may be considered negative in other country. Living languages dialect or style even changes from country to country. You cannot and should not stress upon words or style. You both are using proper terms as PDF TT is using words which are common in Pakistan especially in military circles meanwhile you are referring to words perhaps are being used in USA/Allied countries. Both of you not need to stress upon this meaning less conversation.


----------



## polanski

Michael Corleone said:


> Thanks for teaching @polanski aka Ryan smith aka Al Beiruni a good lesson


You're fixated on names. I know names and photographs and addresses of some of you. I found the name of the Russian dealer who sold you junk, the russian guy who screwed you and I found his grameen phone mobile number. You are lucky that you live in Bangladesh where anti-corruption laws do not take effect. There is no government accountability commission in Bangladesh. I know why Russia was the only participant of a government tender.

How many quotations, do you need to buy a pencil for a governmental school in Bangladesh. Then why is only one participant to buy billion dollars fighter jets? Grease Payments!
I know if I post some photographs to Anti-corruption commission of Bangladesh, the old fatty will not be arrested to save embarrassment of Bangladesh Air Guard.

What do you think of me? You think I am just another PDF member. Do you want me to post more dirt here, Mr Al Pachino Copycat!

You used Ashiqur Rahman to register your domain again. You thought crazy domain is the right place. Crazy domain is the cheapest place not the right place to register a domain.

I know why Russian and Chinese military exports are successful in India, Bangladesh, Myanmar and Pakistan. This is the same reason Leonardo opened office in Bangladesh and Leonardo is becoming successful in Bangladesh. Italian and French are behaving same way as the Russian but the main difference are Italian and French have better products than Russian junk.

American won't pay you grease money. Is it the issue here!

Truth is Myanmar will be the beneficiary of "counter china" policy. Rohingya is an old news and forgotten news. Nobody cares anymore. This is where Bangladesh will be fu$cked. Wake up douche!


----------



## Michael Corleone

polanski said:


> You're fixated on names. I know names and photographs and addresses of some of you. I found the name of the Russian dealer who sold you junk, the russian guy who screwed you and I found his grameen phone mobile number. You are lucky that you live in Bangladesh where anti-corruption laws do not take effect. There is no government accountability commission in Bangladesh. I know why Russia was the only participant of a government tender.
> 
> How many quotations, do you need to buy a pencil for a governmental school in Bangladesh. Then why is only one participant to buy billion dollars fighter jets? Grease Payments!
> I know if I post some photographs to Anti-corruption commission of Bangladesh, the old fatty will not be arrested to save embarrassment of Bangladesh Air Guard.
> 
> What do you think of me? You think I am just another PDF member. Do you want me to post more dirt here, Mr Al Pachino Copycat!
> 
> You used Ashiqur Rahman to register your domain again. You thought crazy domain is the right place. Crazy domain is the cheapest place not the right place to register a domain.
> 
> I know why Russian and Chinese military exports are successful in India, Bangladesh, Myanmar and Pakistan. This is the same reason Leonardo opened office in Bangladesh and Leonardo is becoming successful in Bangladesh. Italian and French are behaving same way as the Russian but the main difference are Italian and French have better products than Russian junk.
> 
> American won't pay you grease money. Is it the issue here!
> 
> Truth is Myanmar will be the beneficiary of "counter china" policy. Rohingya is an old news and forgotten news. Nobody cares anymore. This is where Bangladesh will be fu$cked. Wake up douche!


You know jackshit about me. If you know something about me it’s only because I do not try to hide that stuff. I’m lucky that I live in Bangladesh? again you know jackshit xD

lmao this kid thinks he’s more important than he really is. And as for ashiqur rahman... just ask the people who really know something about me, given that you know a lot... it shouldn’t be hard for you to find out who knows who I’m.

so go and get some al beguni in your *** and when al haguni comes out... you may use your posh *** American toilet and wipe your *** with paper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Interesting scenario for river bridge crossing that can be used for our army. Much more agile and easier to use than current SOP.


----------



## Indos

According to Pindad officials, Pindad is undergoing a tender process in South Asia country to supply 120 medium tank. Is it Bangladesh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Indos said:


> According to Pindad officials, Pindad is undergoing a tender process in South Asia country to supply 120 medium tank. Is it Bangladesh ?


I guess so, Kaplan was selected isn’t it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Michael Corleone said:


> I guess so, Kaplan was selected isn’t it?



There is no news about who has won the tender, I believe the tender process is still going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

The Ronin said:


> Can you provide any news link?



Google Translate

Merdeka.com - PT Pindad (Persero) 's Director of Defense and Security Products Business Widjajanto said that his party was exploring Tiger Tank exports in several countries in two Asian regions, namely countries in ASEAN and in South Asia. However, he was reluctant to mention the name of the country.

"We are currently participating in a tender, in one ASEAN country and in a South Asian country. In ASEAN there are 44 units, 120 units in South Asia," he said, as quoted by Antara, Friday (12/4).

https://www.merdeka.com/uang/164-tank-harimau-buatan-pindad-bakal-dibeli-2-negara-di-asia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sehnsucht

Indos said:


> According to Pindad officials, Pindad is undergoing a tender process in South Asia country to supply 120 medium tank. Is it Bangladesh ?


Great news for army if it's really for Bangladesh.
Might be true because rumours of BA getting Kaplan tanks have been circulating ever since an RFI regarding light tanks was issued.VT-5 & Kaplan were the two possible candidates AFAIK.
Besides, it's probably not Pakistan as they're already supposed to get 600 tanks from China & Russia.And I don't really see India procuring Kaplan.So that leaves only Bangladesh in South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Petrichor said:


> Great news for army if it's really for Bangladesh.
> Might be true because rumours of BA getting Kaplan tanks have been circulating ever since an RFI regarding light tanks was issued.VT-5 & Kaplan were the two possible candidates AFAIK.
> Besides, it's probably not Pakistan as they're already supposed to get 600 tanks from China & Russia.And I don't really see India procuring Kaplan.So that leaves only Bangladesh in South Asia.


What tanks Pakistan is buying from Russia?


----------



## Arthur

Indos said:


> According to Pindad officials, Pindad is undergoing a tender process in South Asia country to supply 120 medium tank. Is it Bangladesh ?


Yes, it's Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sehnsucht

Michael Corleone said:


> What tanks Pakistan is buying from Russia?


Supposed to be T-90.
https://www.livemint.com/Politics/1...00-battle-tanks-from-Russia-to-strengthe.html


----------



## ghost250

First picture of Oerlikon GDF-009 Anti Aircraft Gun of Bangladesh Army being tested in Cox's Bazar today

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghost250

__ https://www.facebook.com/





#Defres

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

shourov323 said:


> First picture of Oerlikon GDF-009 Anti Aircraft Gun of Bangladesh Army being tested in Cox's Bazar today
> View attachment 583698
> View attachment 583699


This would be great for Bengali layered air defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

In my opinion BD should purchase, or develop a Delilah size cruise missile that can be launched from all types of platforms like helicopters, planes, small ships, big ships, land platforms etc. The Delilah missile is 412 lbs and has a range of 250KM with a 30kg warhead. I think it could use GPS and inertial system without a seeker like in the Delilah.
Thats how small the missile is...






You could integrate this on Durjoy class in place of Antiship missiles.






Imagine launching 100s of these towards strategic targets inside Myanmar, it won't be a good day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Negotiations for 155mm howitzer (probably 18 ULHs for which army issued tender two years ago), 18 Type-B GMLRS with 120km range (TRG-300 confirmed) and 20 120mm mortar system (Indonesian maybe) are at final stage. Army might order these in current FY. Also they are working on to procure 18 105mm howitzers.

I am kinda confuse about it cause DTB said it's coming under a order issued in 2018 and it's Oto Melara Mod-56 but BD Military indicates it could be Turkish howitzer. They also ordered 75 Type-80 GPMGs as local production line for BD-14 variant is currently closed. And BOF produce 60mm mortar system locally, saw this in this year's military hardware display. It will also open new rifle production line.

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc...2KDibkJ69veMD4mKsoi7c-Slv9pgu3SSsjgm_hy1Y2yqE






Newly delivered Oto Melara Mod-56 105mm howitzer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Negotiations for 155mm howitzer (probably 18 ULHs for which army issued tender two/one year ago), 18 Type-B GMLRS with 120km range and 20 120mm mortar system are at final stage. Army might order these in current FY. Also they are working on to procure 18 105mm howitzers.
> 
> I am kinda confuse about it cause DTB said it's coming under a order issued in 2018 and it's Oto Melara Mod-56 but BD Military indicates it could be Turkish howitzer. They also ordered 75 Type-80 GPMGs as local production line for BD-14 variant is currently closed. And BOF produce 60mm mortar system locally, saw this in this year's military hardware display. It will also open new rifle production line.
> 
> https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc...2KDibkJ69veMD4mKsoi7c-Slv9pgu3SSsjgm_hy1Y2yqE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newly delivered Oto Melara Mod-56 105mm howitzer.


Didn’t bdmilitary say it’s between Pegasus howitzer and the American one? Or am I totally off?


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Can BD Army do something to save the BD Muslims from being lynched to death RSS style inside BD?!?! Sorry if it’s a wrong question to ask....


----------



## Michael Corleone

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Can BD Army do something to save the BD Muslims from being lynched to death RSS style inside BD?!?! Sorry if it’s a wrong question to ask....


And what makes you so sure that the guy who died was Muslim? He could have been Muslim origin atheist. killing is wrong and this is a police’s job to solve. Not the army. Can your Turkish army answer for the killings of civilians during coup? Sorry if it’s a wrong question to ask

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bengal71

Bilal9 said:


> Interesting scenario for river bridge crossing that can be used for our army. Much more agile and easier to use than current SOP.



A pond in BD is bigger that this 'river'. This won't work in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Inside of upgraded Type 059BD Durjoy tank of Bangladesh Army. Bangladesh Army has issued tender for 1850 125mm APFSDS rounds for MBT-2000.

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/3344.pdf

Bangladesh Army is going to buy new LAV Ambulance for it's troops to replace RN-94 APC Ambulance. 

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/not...rffhpuDRtuoAV4mPy9VMIKuuCJs-dkmsECwLFAH9qIUQ0

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Ops Room added 2 new photos to the album: Border Guard Bangladesh.
1 hr ·
BGB has received new ATVs for better border patrol couple of weeks ago. Two different variants they got in their inventory now according to the source.
Picture-1: Polaris RZR XP Turbo EPS (4 seater)
Picture-2: Polaris Sportsman 450/570

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Bengal71 said:


> A pond in BD is bigger that this 'river'. This won't work in BD.



This is not for river crossing. In Bangladesh this could be used for temporary fording of 'Khals' and 'Nullahs'. As we all know - there are too many of them. 

From my discussions with senior army brothers, Indians and Pakistanis faced some major difficulty in crossing these watery obstacles in 1971. For Indian Army, the major savior for this was the PT-76 - which was seen crossing the various rivers from Daudkandi on North to Dhaka.


----------



## Bengal71

Bilal9 said:


> This is not for river crossing. In Bangladesh this could be used for temporary fording of 'Khals' and 'Nullahs'. As we all know - there are too many of them.
> 
> From my discussions with senior army brothers, Indians and Pakistanis faced some major difficulty in crossing these watery obstacles in 1971. For Indian Army, the major savior for this was the PT-76 - which was seen crossing the various rivers from Daudkandi on North to Dhaka.



I heard even those tanks got overheated trying to cross those rivers, they had to be towed by local boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Bengal71 said:


> I heard even those tanks got overheated trying to cross those rivers, they had to be towed by local boats.



Yup some units had these PT-76's get disabled mid-stream. Plus Russian diesel engines are not exactly world's most reliable platforms.


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army is going to buy 20 more 120mm Smoothbore towed heavy mortar system.

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/not...gkagYREeZ44yQLkbrEQYdMbL92S7f4IrWYxEyo7cN-saQ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army is going to buy 20 more 120mm Smoothbore towed heavy mortar system.
> 
> https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/not...gkagYREeZ44yQLkbrEQYdMbL92S7f4IrWYxEyo7cN-saQ
> 
> View attachment 585507


Buy em from us:








Philip the Arab said:


> In my opinion BD should purchase, or develop a Delilah size cruise missile that can be launched from all types of platforms like helicopters, planes, small ships, big ships, land platforms etc. The Delilah missile is 412 lbs and has a range of 250KM with a 30kg warhead. I think it could use GPS and inertial system without a seeker like in the Delilah.
> Thats how small the missile is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could integrate this on Durjoy class in place of Antiship missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine launching 100s of these towards strategic targets inside Myanmar, it won't be a good day.



Thats a Pak Navy Azmat class FAC.





Armed with Harbah CMs










This is Durjoy Class:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Buy em from us:
> 
> View attachment 585524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a Pak Navy Azmat class FAC.
> View attachment 585528
> 
> 
> Armed with Harbah CMs
> 
> View attachment 585525
> View attachment 585526
> 
> 
> 
> This is Durjoy Class:
> 
> View attachment 585527


BD's relations with Pakistan are garbage. I doubt current BD gov will ever buy equipment from Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Indos said:


> According to Pindad officials, Pindad is undergoing a tender process in South Asia country to supply 120 medium tank. Is it Bangladesh ?


There is a video on Kaplan/Pindad tank below that says BA is testing the tank:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> There is a video on Kaplan/Pindad tank below that says BA is testing the tank:



Only 105mm smoothbore cannon and a 7.62 mm MG? What about provision of mounting DShkM (type 54) Chinese HMG's in Bangladesh inventory?

Another video. Says local trial and field testing in Bangladesh at one of the islands around Q1 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

I think BD army should buy long range MLRS like Polonez(200 km) to attack Myanmar army, airbases, and strategic targets as well as Indian targets in conflicts similar to this concept. IMO even civilian airports should be targeted because if a conflict lasts long enough fighters will be moved there, and used against BD.












@Avicenna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Philip the Arab said:


> I think BD army should buy long range MLRS like Polonez(200 km) to attack Myanmar army, airbases, and strategic targets in conflicts similar to this concept. IMO even civilian airports should be targeted because if a conflict lasts long enough fighters will be moved there, and used against BD.



Army will get the Type-B (T-300 Kasiraga 120km) GMLRS first and they are probably done evaluating Type-A GMLRS already also.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

bluesky said:


> There is a video on Kaplan/Pindad tank below that says BA is testing the tank:



Thats great but I am afraid Chinese tank will be acquired by Bangladesh, I think in term of price Kaplan/Tiger tank is still much more expensive. Indonesia itself have a need to replace 400 old light tank that we currently have. We will do the acquisition gradually.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Indos said:


> Thats great but I am afraid Chinese tank will be acquired by Bangladesh, I think in term of price Kaplan/Tiger tank is still much more expensive. Indonesia itself have a need to replace 400 old light tank that we currently have. We will do the acquisition gradually.


I’ve heard words in favor of Kaplan tbh, lets see

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

The Bangladesh Army has purchased a significant quantity of MaxxPro Dash DXM MRAP vehicles from Navistar Defense, a global leader in MRAP solutions.

https://www.defseca.com/procurement...MnhbfcatInBDBI3S9Ib6j6gnxVGk1NGgqzUIpTa2gi59A

source-ত্রিমাসিক সেনাবার্তা, এপ্রিল-২০১৯

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

shourov323 said:


> The Bangladesh Army has purchased a significant quantity of MaxxPro Dash DXM MRAP vehicles from Navistar Defense, a global leader in MRAP solutions.
> 
> https://www.defseca.com/procurement...MnhbfcatInBDBI3S9Ib6j6gnxVGk1NGgqzUIpTa2gi59A
> 
> source-ত্রিমাসিক সেনাবার্তা, এপ্রিল-২০১৯


Most probably to be used in Mali & other hot zones. 

Also Army took delivery of ground surveillance radars from Turkey recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

according to "ত্রিমাসিক সেনাবার্তা, এপ্রিল-২০১৯"(bangladesh army magazine) bangladesh army is going to introduce Surface to Surface attack missile for the frst time...any guess regarding which model r coming,bro?? @Arthur @Philip the Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

shourov323 said:


> according to "ত্রিমাসিক সেনাবার্তা, এপ্রিল-২০১৯"(bangladesh army magazine) bangladesh army is going to introduce Surface to Surface attack missile for the frst time...any guess regarding which model r coming,bro?? @Arthur @Philip the Arab


No clue, maybe GLCM or ballistic missile?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

shourov323 said:


> according to "ত্রিমাসিক সেনাবার্তা, এপ্রিল-২০১৯"(bangladesh army magazine) bangladesh army is going to introduce Surface to Surface attack missile for the frst time...any guess regarding which model r coming,bro?? @Arthur @Philip the Arab


Chinese are offering a few systems that will suit our needs. We already got a nice shortlist, which will come to light in due time. But Army is more concerned with range limitations. 

personally I want to see extensive TOT on that regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Arthur said:


> Chinese are offering a few systems that will suit our needs. We already got a nice shortlist, which will come to light in due time. But Army is more concerned with range limitations.
> 
> personally I want to see extensive TOT on that regard.


Now I’m wondering if what SAK said about DF series will be true? Hmm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Michael Corleone said:


> Now I’m wondering if what SAK said about DF series will be true? Hmm



Specifically which model?

Complete speculation on my part but i'm thinking DF-11?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DF-11

If Mother Russia is an option....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9K720_Iskander

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## polanski

Stop posting FAKE NEWS. 
Wake up dump. Here is realty.
https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2019/10/15/bangladesh-army-the-thief-in-green-uniform/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

polanski said:


> Stop posting FAKE NEWS.
> Wake up dump. Here is realty.
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2019/10/15/bangladesh-army-the-thief-in-green-uniform/


yeah,all r fake news ,only what u write is actually true..!! wake up polamgi..nobody gives two hoots about what u write inside those shitty webpress sites....moreover, ur burmese masters facing heavy casualties everywhere..

*Dozens dead after Myanmar’s army shoots and sinks boats carrying its own kidnapped troops, say rebels*


----------



## ghost250



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> Specifically which model?
> 
> Complete speculation on my part but i'm thinking DF-11?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DF-11
> 
> If Mother Russia is an option....
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9K720_Iskander


He mentioned iskandr and df11 and another Chinese missile that I don’t remember... hunch is over Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

*যে দেশে ভাল অস্ত্র পাব, সেখান থেকে কিনবঃ সেনাপ্রধান *

সেনাপ্রধান জেনারেল আজিজ আহমেদ বলেছেন, ভিশন-২০৩০ বাস্তবায়নের জন্য সেনাবাহিনীকে আরো আধুনিকায়ন করতে ক্ষেপণাস্ত্র কেনা হবে। এজন্য কোনো বিশেষ রাষ্ট্র নয়, যে দেশে ভালো অস্ত্র পাওয়া যাবে সেখান থেকেই অস্ত্র কেনা হবে।

আজ মঙ্গলবার সকালে নাটোরের কাদিরাবাদ সেনানিবাসে প্রকৌশল কোরের চারটি ইউনিটকে রেজিমেন্টাল কালারস বা পতাকা প্রদান অনুষ্ঠান শেষে সাংবাদিকদের কাছে এ মন্তব্য করেন সেনাপ্রধান।

*জেনারেল আজিজ আহমেদ বলেন, ‘আমি যেখানেই যে অনুষ্ঠানেই বক্তব্য দিচ্ছি, আমি বলছি আমাদের মাননীয় প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনার দিকনির্দেশনায় আমরা যে ভিশন-২০৩০ প্রণয়ন করেছি এবং সেটার আলোকে সেনাবাহিনীর কলেবর বৃদ্ধি পাচ্ছে ও সেনাবাহিনীর আধুনিকায়ন করেছি। এ আধুনিকায়নের জন্য আমরা সারা বিশ্ব থেকে আমাদের প্রয়োজনীয় অস্ত্র ও সরঞ্জাম ক্রয় করে থাকি। এ ক্ষেত্রে কোনো একটি বিশেষ দেশ থেকে যে সরঞ্জাম ক্রয় করব তা নয়, আমরা যেখান থেকে ভালো পাব, যেটা আমাদের চাহিদা মেটাবে এবং আমাদের সাধ্যের মধ্যে থাকবে, আমরা সে দেশ থেকে ক্রয় করব। এর জন্য কোনো একটি বিশেষ দেশের চুক্তি স্বাক্ষর করা, সেনাবাহিনীর আধুনিকায়ন করার অস্ত্র ক্রয় করা, এ ধরনের কিছু করা হচ্ছে না। তবে প্রশিক্ষণের জন্য বা অন্যান্য ক্ষেত্রে আমরা অনেক দেশের সঙ্গে সেনাবাহিনী তথা সশস্ত্র বাহিনীর এমন অনেক দ্বিপক্ষীয় চুক্তি স্বাক্ষর হয়েছে।’*

*সেনাপ্রধান আরো বলেন, ‘আমাদের অর্থনৈতিক অবস্থা দিন দিন মজবুত হচ্ছে। আমরা চাইব, আগে আমাদের যে ধরনের সরঞ্জাম ছিল তার থেকে আধুনিক সরঞ্জাম কেনার জন্য। আমাদের বিমানবাহিনী যেমন চাচ্ছে অত্যাধুনিক যুদ্ধবিমান কেনার জন্য, তেমনি আমরা চাচ্ছি আধুনিক ট্যাংক, মিসাইল কেনার জন্য। এখন আমাদের বর্তমান অর্থনৈতিক অবস্থা মাননীয় প্রধানমন্ত্রীর নেতৃত্বে উন্নতির দিকে চাচ্ছে। তাই আমরা এখন ভালো ভালো জিনিস কিনব। আমরা এখন আর কম দামি জিনিস কিনব না। আমাদের অর্থনীতি চাঙ্গা হচ্ছে। অর্থনীতি যত চাঙ্গা হবে আমাদের সামরিক বাহিনীর জিনিসপত্র তত উন্নত হবে।’*
এর আগে সেনানিবাসের প্যারেড গ্রাউন্ডে প্যারেড পরিদর্শন এবং প্রকৌশল কোরের চারটি ইউনিটের মধ্যে পতাকা প্রদান ও সালাম গ্রহণ করেন জেনারেল আজিজ আহমেদ। পরে উপস্থিত সেনা সদস্যদের উদ্দেশে ভাষণ দেন তিনি।

সেনাপ্রধান বলেন, ‘দেশের আর্থসামাজিক এবং অবকাঠামোগত উন্নয়নের অংশীদার থাকতে চায় সেনাবাহিনী। বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী দেশের সার্বভৌমত্ব রক্ষার পাশাপাশি প্রাকৃতিক ও মানবসৃষ্ট দুর্যোগ মোকাবিলাসহ দেশের আর্থসামাজিক এবং অবকাঠামোগত উন্নয়নে গুরুত্বপূর্ণ অবদান রেখে চলেছে। বর্তমানে দেশের যোগাযোগ ব্যবস্থার উন্নয়নে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী অভূতপূর্ব অবদান রাখছে এবং কোর অব ইঞ্জিনিয়ার্স এ ক্ষেত্রে অগ্রণী ভূমিকা পালন করছে। সদর দপ্তর ৩৪ ইঞ্জিনিয়ার কনস্ট্রাকশন ব্রিগেড ‘বর্ডার রোড প্রজেক্ট’ বাস্তবায়নে কার্যক্রম পরিচালনা করে আসছে। পদ্মা বহুমুখী সেতু প্রকল্প, জাতীয় মহাসড়ক, কক্সবাজার মেরিন ড্রাইভ, হাতিরঝিল প্রকল্পসহ জাতীয় বিভিন্ন গুরুত্বপূর্ণ প্রকল্পসমূহে আজ সেনাবাহিনী তথা কোর অব ইঞ্জিনিয়ার্স প্রশংসনীয় অবদান রেখে চলছে, যা সত্যিই আমাদের গর্বের বিষয়। একই ধারায় ভবিষ্যতেও মাতৃভূমির অখণ্ডতা রক্ষা তথা জাতীয় যেকোনো প্রয়োজনে সেনাবাহিনীকে সর্বোচ্চ ত্যাগ স্বীকারে সদা প্রস্তুত থাকতে হবে। কোর অব ইঞ্জিনিয়ার্সের প্রশিক্ষণের গুণগতমান উন্নয়নের জন্য ইতিমধ্যে বিভিন্ন এটিপি প্রণয়ন করা হয়েছে। এ ছাড়া আরো ২০টি এটিপি প্রণয়নের কাজ চলমান রয়েছে।’

*এ সময় বাংলাদেশ ও সৌদি আরবের মধ্যে আন্তরাষ্ট্রীয় চুক্তি সম্পর্কে সেনাপ্রধান বলেন, ‘বাংলাদেশ ও সৌদি আরবের আন্তঃরাষ্ট্রীয় চুক্তির মাধ্যমে মাইন অপসারণে সহযোগিতার জন্য বাংলাদেশ হতে সেনাসদস্য মোতায়নের বিষয়টি প্রক্রিয়াধীন রয়েছে। বাংলাদেশ থেকে এক হাজার ৭০০ জনবলের দুটি মাইনিং ব্যাটালিয়ন এবং বিএমসি সদর দপ্তরের সঙ্গে ১৮ জন জনবল সৌদি আরবের জাযান এবং নাজরান এলাকায় নিয়োজিত হওয়ার সম্ভাবনা রয়েছে। এ পরিপ্রেক্ষিতে বাংলাদেশ থেকে সমঝোতা স্মারক সৌদি কর্তৃপক্ষের কাছে পাঠানো হয়েছে। সমঝোতা স্মারকটি অনুমোদন হওয়ার পর চূড়ান্তভাবে কার্যক্রম শুরু হবে।’*

স্যাপার্স সদস্যদের উদ্দেশে সেনাপ্রধান বলেন, ‘প্রিয় কোর অব ইঞ্জিনিয়ার্সের সদস্যবৃন্দ, আধুনিক প্রযুক্তির সঙ্গে তাল মিলিয়ে চলতে হলে অত্যাধুনিক ও বাস্তবসম্মত প্রশিক্ষণ অপরিহার্য। আর কোনো প্রশিক্ষণই ফলপ্রসূ হবে না যদি আমাদের মৌলিক প্রশিক্ষণে ঘাটতি থাকে। তাই বেসিক সোলজারিংয়ের ওপর সর্বোচ্চ গুরুত্ব দিতে হবে। এর পাশাপাশি প্রযুক্তির উৎকর্ষতার সর্বোচ্চ ব্যবহারের জন্য প্রশিক্ষণেও উৎকর্ষতা আনতে হবে। সবাইকে ভবিষ্যৎ যুদ্ধক্ষেত্রের সকল ধরনের পরিস্থিতি মোকাবিলার জন্য প্রস্তুত থাকতে হবে। মনে রাখবেন, প্রশিক্ষণই সর্বোচ্চ কল্যাণ।’

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর কোর অব ইঞ্জিনিয়ার্সের রেজিমেন্টাল কালার প্রদান অনুষ্ঠান আজ ইঞ্জিনিয়ার সেন্টার অ্যান্ড স্কুল অব মিলিটারি ইঞ্জিনিয়ারিং, কাদিরাবাদ সেনানিবাসে অনুষ্ঠিত হয়। এতে প্রধান অতিথি ছিলেন সেনাবাহিনী প্রধান এবং কোর অব ইঞ্জিনিয়ার্সের কর্নেল কমান্ড্যান্ট জেনারেল আজিজ আহমেদ।
মহান মুক্তিযুদ্ধে অংশগ্রহণ এবং সেনাবাহিনী তথা দেশমাতৃকার সেবায় বিশেষ অবদানের জন্য কোর অব ইঞ্জিনিয়ার্সের ইউনিটগুলোকে রেজিমেন্টাল কালার প্রদানের সিদ্ধান্ত গৃহীত হয়। সেই সূত্র ধরে কোর অব ইঞ্জিনিয়ার্সের ১ ও ৮ ইঞ্জিনিয়ার ব্যাটালিয়ন এবং ৫ ও ৭ রিভারাইন ইঞ্জিনিয়ার ব্যাটালিয়ন আজকের কালার প্যারেডে অংশগ্রহণ করে এবং প্রধান অতিথির কাছ থেকে আনুষ্ঠানিকভাবে রেজিমেন্টাল পতাকা গ্রহণ করে। সেনাবাহিনীর সামরিক ঐতিহ্য অনুযায়ী যেকোনো ইউনিটের জন্য রেজিমেন্টাল কালার প্রাপ্তি অত্যন্ত গৌরবের বিষয়।
সেনাবাহিনী প্রধান তাঁর বক্তৃতায় দেশে এবং আন্তর্জাতিক পরিমন্ডলে কোর অব ইঞ্জিনিয়ার্সের ভূমিকার ভূয়সী প্রশংসা করেন এবং কোরের প্রতিটি সদস্যকে অভিনন্দন জানান। তিনি উল্লেখ করেন, কোর অব ইঞ্জিনিয়ার্স একটি কারিগরি, সরঞ্জামাদি নির্ভর এবং বহুমুখী প্রতিভা সম্পন্ন কোর যার সহায়তা যুদ্ধক্ষেত্রে খুবই গুরুত্বপূর্ণ। পাশাপাশি তিনি ভবিষ্যৎ যুদ্ধক্ষেত্রের জন্য প্রয়োজনীয় প্রযুক্তিগত অগ্রগতির সাথে সামঞ্জস্যপূর্ণ, অত্যাধুনিক, বাস্তবমুখী এবং উদ্ভাবনী চিন্তা-চেতনা সম্পন্ন প্রশিক্ষণের ওপরও গুরুত্বারোপ করেন।

http://www.ntvbd.com/bangladesh/281513/






*Army chief made 7th Colonel Commandant of the Army Corps of Engineers*






Earlier, a smartly-turned out contingent of the Corps of Engineers gave a guard of honour to General Aziz when he reached the venue

Chief of Army Staff General Aziz Ahmed has been decorated as the 7th Colonel Commandant of the Corps of Engineers at the Engineer Centre and School of Military Engineering at Qadirabad Cantonment in Natore.

Senior Commanding Officer of the Corps of Engineers, Lieutenant Colonel Faruq, and Senior Subedar (Honorary Captain) Major Rashid, decorated the army chief with the rank badge of "Colonel Commandant" on Monday, said an Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) press release. 

Being awarded the rank badge, General Aziz Ahmed took the darbar and addressed the Annual Captain Conference of the Corps of Engineers.

He gave directions to all the captains who joined the conference.

The chief of army staff urged all members of the Corps of Engineers to be prepared to face difficult challenges of the 21st century by acquiring skills through modern and time befitting training.

Senior military officials of the army, civil dignitaries, and military and civil members of the Corps of Engineers, were also present on the occasion.

Earlier, a smartly-turned out contingent of the Corps of Engineers gave a guard of honour to General Aziz when he reached the venue.

He went round the quarter guard of the Corps of Engineers and placed a floral wreath at the monument built in memory of the martyrs of the Liberation War.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...-7th-colonel-commandant-of-corps-of-engineers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> সেনাপ্রধান আরো বলেন, ‘আমাদের অর্থনৈতিক অবস্থা দিন দিন মজবুত হচ্ছে। আমরা চাইব, আগে আমাদের যে ধরনের সরঞ্জাম ছিল তার থেকে আধুনিক সরঞ্জাম কেনার জন্য। আমাদের বিমানবাহিনী যেমন চাচ্ছে অত্যাধুনিক যুদ্ধবিমান কেনার জন্য, তেমনি আমরা চাচ্ছি আধুনিক ট্যাংক, মিসাইল কেনার জন্য। এখন আমাদের বর্তমান অর্থনৈতিক অবস্থা মাননীয় প্রধানমন্ত্রীর নেতৃত্বে উন্নতির দিকে চাচ্ছে। তাই আমরা এখন ভালো ভালো জিনিস কিনব। আমরা এখন আর কম দামি জিনিস কিনব না। আমাদের অর্থনীতি চাঙ্গা হচ্ছে। অর্থনীতি যত চাঙ্গা হবে আমাদের সামরিক বাহিনীর জিনিসপত্র তত উন্নত হবে।


So he low key takes a jab on China 
XD 
I guess now we know our dependence on China will come down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Michael Corleone said:


> So he low key takes a jab on China
> XD
> I guess now we know our dependence on China will come down



Strongest confirmation that good things are on the way!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Avicenna said:


> Strongest confirmation that good things are on the way!


Lets hope so....however i do not agree he was taking a jab at china. BD will pivot away from china, however the process will be gradual. At the end of the day we buy billions of dollars of goods from china annually even not counting military purchases. What do they buy from us....not a lot, not even half a billion worth of goods. Given that they took the monkeys side this was inevitable result.

Its a buyers market and BD will spend money where it can maximise benefit for BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

mb444 said:


> Lets hope so....however i do not agree he was taking a jab at china. BD will pivot away from china, however the process will be gradual. At the end of the day we buy billions of dollars of goods from china annually even not counting military purchases. What do they buy from us....not a lot, not even half a billion worth of goods. Given that they took the monkeys side this was inevitable result.
> 
> Its a buyers market and BD will spend money where it can maximise benefit for BD.



To be honest.

A little jab at China is warranted.

China gave two sh$ts to BD's welfare when they acquiesced to the Rohingya ethnic cleansing.

So its a matter of BD's interests to diversify away from sourcing Chinese weapons and move to the US fold a bit.

Ultimately though, BD needs both the US and China way more than they need it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

Avicenna said:


> To be honest.
> 
> A little jab at China is warranted.
> 
> China gave two sh$ts to BD's welfare when they acquiesced to the Rohingya ethnic cleansing.
> 
> So its a matter of BD's interests to diversify away from sourcing Chinese weapons and move to the US fold a bit.
> 
> Ultimately though, BD needs both the US and China way more than they need it.



US maybe .....but i do not think BD needs china. She does not care care about BDs welfare that is clear. In any scenario with India I fully expect the chinese to support india.

Its cool however....BD can pivot to where we should have always been aligned to.....the west....they are the destination of our products, theirs are the economic and social model we aspire to. It is time we dumped non aligned clap trap and fully side with the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Avicenna

mb444 said:


> US maybe .....but i do not think BD needs china. She does not care care about BDs welfare that is clear. In any scenario with India I fully expect the chinese to support india.
> 
> Its cool however....BD can pivot to where we should have always been aligned to.....the west....they are the destination of our products, theirs are the economic and social model we aspire to. It is time we dumped non aligned clap trap and fully side with the west.



I think Bangladesh needs China.

But at the same time, all countries will have to choose between the US and China in some respect.

It's a balance.

Not all in.

However, if meaning BD signing ACSA and GSOMIA with the US means riling China than so be it.

Sign it.

https://www.janes.com/article/92231/us-bangladesh-look-to-sign-foundational-defence-agreements

*US, Bangladesh look to sign ‘foundational’ defence agreements*
*Jon Grevatt, Jakarta* - Jane's Defence Industry
30 October 2019

The United States and Bangladesh are looking to deepen bilateral defence and security ties through the signing of two defence agreements, _Jane's_ understands.

The defence accords - the Acquisitions and Cross Servicing Agreement (ACSA) and the General Security of Military Information Agreement (GSOMIA) - will aim to simplify US-Bangladesh exchanges of logistics support, supplies, and services but could also lead to expanded opportunities for US defence equipment transfers to the South Asian nation.

A US Department of State spokesperson told _Jane's_ , "The United States and Bangladesh are working together to expand partnerships in humanitarian assistance and disaster relief, peacekeeping, defence trade, military co-operation, and counterterrorism, as well as maritime security and regional issues."

The spokesperson said that the ACSA and GSOMIA accords would reaffirm that the US and Bangladesh "have common regional and global interests and seek long-term co-operation". He added, "These types of agreements provide a foundation on which we can build up our security co-operation to advance our mutual interests in ensuring peace and prosperity for Bangladesh and the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

shourov323 said:


>



These BA guys are doing training or taking potshots at invisible adversary? African rebels are probably far tougher than the ragtag Myanmar 'Army'....

I'm no expert but it seems more urban warfare training is a necessity - which of course is completely different compared to normal field war-fighting doctrine.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> These BA guys are doing training or taking potshots at invisible adversary? African rebels are probably far tougher than the ragtag Myanmar 'Army'....
> 
> I'm no expert but it seems more urban warfare training is a necessity - which of course is completely different compared to normal field war-fighting doctrine.


Imo this is a staged video, they wouldn’t want to release bodycam vids because of the sensitive nature of it. As general aziz says, basic soldering needs to be mastered before reaping any benefits of mordernisation. Gun shooting is put strict emphasis on and you’ll notice it in old episode of that channel I collaborated reality show... without that no amount of dick measuring will amount to anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Bilal9 said:


> These BA guys are doing training or taking potshots at invisible adversary? African rebels are probably far tougher than the ragtag Myanmar 'Army'....
> 
> I'm no expert but it seems more urban warfare training is a necessity - which of course is completely different compared to normal field war-fighting doctrine.





Michael Corleone said:


> Imo this is a staged video, they wouldn’t want to release bodycam vids because of the sensitive nature of it. As general aziz says, basic soldering needs to be mastered before reaping any benefits of mordernisation. Gun shooting is put strict emphasis on and you’ll notice it in old episode of that channel I collaborated reality show... without that no amount of dick measuring will amount to anything


dont think that was staged ..
https://www.daily-bangladesh.com/en...BEKPA-2-Episode-1-under-Captain-Touquir/23852

*After the failure of two countries, Bangladesh Special Forces (BANSF) in the United Nations Peacekeeping Mission has successfully launched an operation against rebel groups in the Central African Republic.*
Captain Tauquir Ahmed of BANSF-3 leads the bloody operation to free the area from rebel party UPC (United municipal La Péx en Centrifica) with an efficient leadership. At the same time, around 150 prisoners were rescued by the operation. 

Why ordered for war-

Central African Republican is a country in Central Africa which rich precious minerals. Although they rich in minerals, they are in the first 10 poorest countries in the world. The governance system of the country is very vulnerable. Human Rights violation is a common matter of the country.

One of the main reasons for this crisis of Central African Republic is the well-organized and trained armed rebel group scattered throughout the country. UPC is one of the main and well-organized rebel groups among armed groups.

In October 2012, UPC took control of Bambara, very important African city. The rebels started immorality by making people immorally hostage, grabbing property and torturing. In the city of Bambari, they are the main barrier to the United Nations and the Central African Republic to establish peace in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Real war is far from what you see in movies. A gun fight inside an urban stronghold is tedious & slow shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

Michael Corleone said:


> Imo this is a staged video, they wouldn’t want to release bodycam vids because of the sensitive nature of it. As general aziz says, basic soldering needs to be mastered before reaping any benefits of mordernisation. Gun shooting is put strict emphasis on and you’ll notice it in old episode of that channel I collaborated reality show... without that no amount of dick measuring will amount to anything





Bilal9 said:


> These BA guys are doing training or taking potshots at invisible adversary? African rebels are probably far tougher than the ragtag Myanmar 'Army'....
> 
> I'm no expert but it seems more urban warfare training is a necessity - which of course is completely different compared to normal field war-fighting doctrine.




I can guarantee that this is real. 

My cousin's husband is in Central African Republic, serving in the UN mission and he texted in our family group before going on this mission, asking for our prayers. He also sent 2-3 photos. I still have them on my messenger.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

bd_4_ever said:


> I can guarantee that this is real.
> 
> My cousin's husband is in Central African Republic, serving in the UN mission and he texted in our family group before going on this mission, asking for our prayers. He also sent 2-3 photos. I still have them on my messenger.


May allah bless I’m and his family and protect him from harm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Michael Corleone said:


> May allah bless I’m and his family and protect him from harm



Yes, Alhamdullillah he was back safe with all the troops. We did not lose anybody. It was a very efficient, clean and crisp sweep for our Special Forces.

In a foreign land, without local know-how or support and fighting a pretty solid and well-armed militia group is an example of the sheer class of our SFs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VikingRaider

Arthur said:


> *Real war is far from what you see in movies.* A gun fight inside an urban stronghold is tedious & slow shit.



This is a reality that most of our compatriots don't try to understand.
They are very romantic about war!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sehnsucht

Apparently BGB is buying ATGMs for the first time?Is the news authentic?


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army is buying Tracked Based Bridging Equipment from France.

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/not...1cynny1sVTjluR8by5ryYF3-qZwAhCqAaRc_-4LOG7Uek

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jobless Jack

mb444 said:


> Lets hope so....however i do not agree he was taking a jab at china. BD will pivot away from china, however the process will be gradual. At the end of the day we buy billions of dollars of goods from china annually even not counting military purchases. What do they buy from us....not a lot, not even half a billion worth of goods. Given that they took the monkeys side this was inevitable result.
> 
> Its a buyers market and BD will spend money where it can maximise benefit for BD.



This is not the issue. China is still one of the main investors in the BD economic sectors. As USA slowly withdraws from International affairs , china will take USA's spot in south asia. No this move by BA is about diversification of weapons source, something which every country does , even China's close ally Pakistan . Also the awami league is not comfortable with BA's close relationship with China for obvious reasons ( India) . So obviously BA has to look for other source ..... BA buys weapons and trains with India in mind .. not Burma. So China naturally comes into the calculation and will remain there.


----------



## LKJ86

November 6, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## polanski

shourov323 said:


> yeah,all r fake news ,only what u write is actually true..!! wake up polamgi..nobody gives two hoots about what u write inside those shitty webpress sites....moreover, ur burmese masters facing heavy casualties everywhere..
> 
> *Dozens dead after Myanmar’s army shoots and sinks boats carrying its own kidnapped troops, say rebels*


Hi Shourov,

So far you didn't fire a single shot at Burma. What a shame for you?

BTW who check bdmilitary@gmail.com email, you or Ashiqur Rahman idiot?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Would it be possible for BD to buy long range MLRS from Serbia? They are offering 400mm rockets with 285km range with a CEP of 50 meters using GPS, and a CEP of 150 meters using inertial guidance. Bangladesh should diversify away from China and cooperate with small countries where BD can benefit from TOT.








BD in general should cooperate with YugoImport a lot more. Serbs can offer a lot to BD that I may show in the future if somebody asks.


----------



## Bilal9

Petrichor said:


> Apparently BGB is buying ATGMs for the first time?Is the news authentic?



ATGM? What doctrine does BGB have to attack tanks? They might have armored cars or IFV's maybe. Not sure.



Philip the Arab said:


> Would it be possible for BD to buy long range MLRS from Serbia? They are offering 400mm rockets with 285km range with a CEP of 50 meters using GPS, and a CEP of 150 meters using inertial guidance. Bangladesh should diversify away from China and cooperate with small countries where BD can benefit from TOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BD in general should cooperate with YugoImport a lot more. Serbs can offer a lot to BD that I may show in the future if somebody asks.



We did buy long range 155mm mobile howitzers from Serbia, in spite of their anti-Muslim stance which in my opinion was a mistake. Turks are far better partners. Their racist views aren't new, Serbians were collaborating with the Nazis even in WWII in exterminating the Jewish, just like the Hungarians.

Serbs are after all arch-enemies of their Muslim neighbors the Bosnians. Even if you ignore Ummah Chummah, we should not help a nation which was bent in destroying Muslims like the Bosnians. Read about the Serbs massacring unarmed Bosnians at Srebrenica here.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Srebrenica_massacre

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shorisrip

Bilal9 said:


> ATGM? What doctrine does BGB have to attack tanks? They might have armored cars or IFV's maybe. Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> We did buy long range 155mm mobile howitzers from Serbia, in spite of their anti-Muslim stance which in my opinion was a mistake. Turks are far better partners. Their racist views aren't new, Serbians were collaborating with the Nazis even in WWII in exterminating the Jewish, just like the Hungarians.
> 
> Serbs are after all arch-enemies of their Muslim neighbors the Bosnians. Even if you ignore Ummah Chummah, we should not help a nation which was bent in destroying Muslims like the Bosnians. Read about the Serbs massacring unarmed Bosnians at Srebrenica here.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Srebrenica_massacre



You're wrong. The Nazis labelled the Serbs (like other Slavs) as subhuman. They helped establish a fascist Croatian state, where they carried out systematic cleansing of Serbs from Yugoslavia (Crotians were not targeted by Nazis since they claimed a fictitious theory of originating from Germanic Goths or Iranic Scythians). Most of the socialist Partisans that fought against the Nazis were composed of Serbs (but of course they also had Croats/Slovenes/Bosniaks etc). Bosniaks (the Muslims) were labelled as Croatian by that fascist regime, and the Nazis (especially Hitler and Himmler who viewed Islam as a Martial religion established several Waffen-SS brigades that had majority Muslims and was blessed by Berlin-resident Palestinian Grand Mufti, Haj Amin Al-Husseini). The largest and most famous of those was the Bosnian one.



Spoiler

















Of course, during the breakup of Yugoslavia, there had been a lot of massacres by hosts of sides, be it Croatian or Serbian. The Serbian genocide of Bosniaks at Srebrenica is obviously the biggest of these events, but it wasn't motivated by religion, but by ethnicity. Modern Serbs do not have cordial relations with Bosniaks or Albanians, who are primarily Muslims, but they don't have good relations currently with Catholic Croats, or even Orthodox Bulgarians. You have to remember that the Balkans has been a hot mess for many decades, most of these ethnic groups were neighbours, and even intermarried during the peak of Yugoslavia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Shorisrip said:


> You're wrong. The Nazis labelled the Serbs (like other Slavs) as subhuman. They helped establish a fascist Croatian state, where they carried out systematic cleansing of Serbs from Yugoslavia (Crotians were not targeted by Nazis since they claimed a fictitious theory of originating from Germanic Goths or Iranic Scythians). Most of the socialist Partisans that fought against the Nazis were composed of Serbs (but of course they also had Croats/Slovenes/Bosniaks etc). Bosniaks (the Muslims) were labelled as Croatian by that fascist regime, and the Nazis (especially Hitler and Himmler who viewed Islam as a Martial religion established several Waffen-SS brigades that had majority Muslims and was blessed by Berlin-resident Palestinian Grand Mufti, Haj Amin Al-Husseini). The largest and most famous of those was the Bosnian one.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, during the breakup of Yugoslavia, there had been a lot of massacres by hosts of sides, be it Croatian or Serbian. The Serbian genocide of Bosniaks at Srebrenica is obviously the biggest of these events, but it wasn't motivated by religion, but by ethnicity. Modern Serbs do not have cordial relations with Bosniaks or Albanians, who are primarily Muslims, but they don't have good relations currently with Catholic Croats, or even Orthodox Bulgarians. You have to remember that the Balkans has been a hot mess for many decades, most of these ethnic groups were neighbours, and even intermarried during the peak of Yugoslavia.



Well Thanks for the historical references. Learned a few things. Interesting perspective.

So - push comes to shove, we should buy more Nora B-52's? Maybe set up local ToT JV's? How badly do the Serb's need our business? And have the Serbs sold their 400mm MLRS systems to any country?

@Philip the Arab bhai your comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Shorisrip said:


> You're wrong. The Nazis labelled the Serbs (like other Slavs) as subhuman. They helped establish a fascist Croatian state, where they carried out systematic cleansing of Serbs from Yugoslavia (Crotians were not targeted by Nazis since they claimed a fictitious theory of originating from Germanic Goths or Iranic Scythians). Most of the socialist Partisans that fought against the Nazis were composed of Serbs (but of course they also had Croats/Slovenes/Bosniaks etc). Bosniaks (the Muslims) were labelled as Croatian by that fascist regime, and the Nazis (especially Hitler and Himmler who viewed Islam as a Martial religion established several Waffen-SS brigades that had majority Muslims and was blessed by Berlin-resident Palestinian Grand Mufti, Haj Amin Al-Husseini). The largest and most famous of those was the Bosnian one.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, during the breakup of Yugoslavia, there had been a lot of massacres by hosts of sides, be it Croatian or Serbian. The Serbian genocide of Bosniaks at Srebrenica is obviously the biggest of these events, but it wasn't motivated by religion, but by ethnicity. Modern Serbs do not have cordial relations with Bosniaks or Albanians, who are primarily Muslims, but they don't have good relations currently with Catholic Croats, or even Orthodox Bulgarians. You have to remember that the Balkans has been a hot mess for many decades, most of these ethnic groups were neighbours, and even intermarried during the peak of Yugoslavia.


That doesn’t mean there were any exemptions, many Jews, Slavs were labeled honorary Jews/etc because they were collaborationist. Call them rajakars if you will.


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> ATGM? What doctrine does BGB have to attack tanks? They might have armored cars or IFV's maybe. Not sure.


All BOP & bunkers of BGB are supposed to be armed with anti armour weapons as per the doctrine laid down after '71. 

Currently all BOP's are armed with RR & RPG. Now ATGM's will be added to revamp their capacity against a Blitzkreg.

I suspect Army will transfer some of it's Bakhtar Sikhan ATGM'S to BGB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Bilal9 said:


> Well Thanks for the historical references. Learned a few things. Interesting perspective.
> 
> So - push comes to shove, we should buy more Nora B-52's? Maybe set up local ToT JV's? How badly do the Serb's need our business? And have the Serbs sold their 400mm MLRS systems to any country?
> 
> @Philip the Arab bhai your comments.


BD should avoid Turkey and go for nations that don't have hidden agendas that may ruin Bangladesh's relations like Turkey, China, USA, Russia imo. Serbia is a great example of that regardless of their views, and they have a lot of technology to offer including LGB, PGM, aircraft, etc. BD should try to get TOT for everything that Serbia can offer imo. The Serbian defense industry is vital to economy so they would be probably be willing to give TOT with some conditions like no exporting. I don't know if the 400mm was sold but it is a relatively new system that was being tested in Pakistan.



LGB




Air to ground missile similar to Maverick











BD should try to build a shock and awe type force using MLRS tactics that are unavailable for a country like Iran for example that needs ballistic missiles to strike their enemies because they are very far way. BD has its enemy's in relatively close proximities and could benefit from a *HUGE MLRS force* consisting of various calibers with the longest ranges possible. Of course BD needs TOT to make sure they can produce the right numbers but it is completely possible to destroy strategic Burmese, and Indian strategic targets while paving the way for airforce, and army to do the rest with artillery, and aircraft under their command.





*Tamnava - 267/122 mm MLRS*





The 267/122 mm MLRS is designed as a modular system. The modularity is reflected in the possibility of using launch pods armed with 267 mm rockets and all variants of 122 mm rockets.

The 267/122 mm MLRS is a completely automated weapon equipped with the *GPS and INS *that can perform a preset mission with full autonomy.

The basic option uses disposable launch pods. The 267/122 mm MLRS is capable of receiving two spare 122 mm launch pods. The system is (un)loaded with a hoisting device mounted on the platform. Another option is to use disposable launch tubes.

Range

70 km (267 mm) and 40 km (122 mm)





*SHUMADIA- 267/400mm MLRS*




As a self-propelled multiple launch weapon “SHUMADIA“ is designed for transport and launch of fire-support artillery rockets with trajectory correction (Jerina 1 – J1) and a range of 285 km.

Depending on the tactical scenario/operating conditions, the launch weapon is capable of carrying and delivering four or eight rockets. Rockets are factory packed in modules that serve as storage, transport and launch containers. Each module contains two rockets packed in tubes made of composite segments joined with steel attachments and covers providing full protection against the environment.

The launch weapon is designed for transport and launch of 262 mm rocket as well, from two launch modules (each accommodating six rockets), to a distance of 70 km – J2 (Jerina 2).

The container module is made of steel, with two rocket tubes. When preparing the container for a mission, it is transferred by means of the utility vehicle lifting device on to the launcher elevation platform where it is fixed to place with a latch.

After the rockets have been launched, the empty container is replaced with a loaded container using the lifting device on the utility vehicle after leaving the battlefield. The launch platform is a rotary type, and the system is designed so as to allow launching over the cabin at an azimuth angle of ±30°.

The launch device consists of the azimuth and the elevation platforms, driven in traverse/elevation by way of an electric motor with pertaining reduction gears. It is equippped with digital traverse and elevation encoders, the inertial navigation system (INS) fixed on the elevation platform, and the orientation and navigation device is based on a GPS system with two GPS receivers housed on the cabin.

The launch device is secured to a frame which is then fixed to the vehicle chassis. The suspension system, consisting of four legs with electric motors (or hydraulically-operated), is also attached to the frame. Rockets can be launched at a maximum elevation angle of 48°. The crew includes four members, and the commander and the operator are seated in a cabin behind the driver’s cabin.

The rocket system is integrated in the modern network central battlefield through its command-information system, navigation system and fire control system. The system features a short transition time from traveling to combat position, and an extremely short time for leaving the battleground.

The system is capable of launching four or eight rockets against one or more targets at up to 285 km, with the circular error probability (CEP) of less than 50 m in the INS/GPS guidance mode, or of about 150 m in the INS mode.


----------



## ghost250

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## truthseeker2010

shourov323 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/



it missed, and yet there was clapping..........


----------



## Philip the Arab

truthseeker2010 said:


> it missed, and yet there was clapping..........


They sayin good try


----------



## ghost250

truthseeker2010 said:


> it missed, and yet there was clapping..........


lol no, it didnt..that was a pistol "flare.."....


----------



## Philip the Arab

shourov323 said:


> lol no, it didnt..that was a pistol "flare.."....


I knew it was a flare, but why?


----------



## The Ronin

leonblack08 said:


> I had read somewhere long time ago that there is some sort of International restrictions to the type of weaponry border guards can place near the border. Perhaps to avoid any sort of skirmish escalation. *I am not sure if that info I read is accurate though.*
> 
> But if that is accurate, won't ATGMs be considered as heavy weapon? And won't it break those international norms if placed on the border bunkers?



BSF uses MILAN ATGM, Igla SAM and 105mm howitzer. So nothing is wrong with BGB using ATGM.



truthseeker2010 said:


> it missed, and yet there was clapping..........



Those two are flare and it flew through the middle of them. You can't expect a heat seeking missile to hit a flare and blast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The Ronin said:


> BSF uses MILAN ATGM, Igla SAM and 105mm howitzer. So nothing is wrong with BGB using ATGM.
> 
> 
> 
> Those two are flare and it flew through the middle of them. You can't expect a heat seeking missile to hit a flare and blast.


Why was there not a target drone?


----------



## The Ronin

Philip the Arab said:


> Why was there not a target drone?



Probably for reducing training cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The Ronin said:


> Probably for reducing training cost.


You agree with post #5357 about my idea that BD should operate a dedicated rocket force consisting of various calibers of MLRS made in country with TOT?


----------



## ghost250

Philip the Arab said:


> I knew it was a flare, but why?



umm,aircraft flares nd pistol flares arent same..those tiny pistol flares arent enuf to blast a heat seeking missile..


----------



## Philip the Arab

The Ronin said:


> That's up to military. They know if it's better/economical to have TOT or not, for which they should get TOT for or from whom they should get it. But yes producing everything locally solely or under JV without compromising the quality is obviously good. And every country has hidden agenda, nothing comes free.


Yes of course, but can Serbia influence world stage much compared to Turkey, USA, China, Russia, etc.
But do you agree that having a rocket force itself would be a good idea?


----------



## leonblack08

The Ronin said:


> BSF uses MILAN ATGM, Igla SAM and 105mm howitzer. So nothing is wrong with BGB using ATGM.OTE]



Thanks for the clarification, I must have misunderstood what I had read before.


----------



## Philip the Arab

leonblack08 said:


> Thanks for the clarification, I must have misunderstood what I had read before.


I responded to your post. I could only hope and imagine for BD rocket force.


----------



## Philip the Arab

The Ronin said:


> No, Serbia can't and why having a rocket force would be a bad idea?  If the news is true army have plan to develop and manufacture ballistic missile under a project named "Bajro". There was talk about surface to surface attack missile (not MLRS) in this years army magazine. And Russia offered us Iskander missile. So it's looks like news about ballistic missile is true and procurement is under process.
> 
> http://www.newagebd.net/article/51935/dhaka-moscow-military-talks-dec-3-5


MLRS can be much more useful that ballistic missiles for a number of reasons being that they are much more portable, easier to reload, cheaper, and less restricted.

This is the area that Serbian 400mm rocket would cover if launched inside of Bangladesh. There are many strategic targets inside of Myanmar that could be destroyed by batteries spread out of 3-6 vehicles firing 12 or 24 missiles at the target. BD could effectively take out strategic targets without having to rely on BAF.


----------



## Philip the Arab

The Ronin said:


> Type-A MLRS with 280+ km range will come, don't worry about it.


Better to buy from a country not allied with mm.


----------



## Philip the Arab

The Ronin said:


> Then you should stop promoting Serbia here


Seems like you think China is allied with BD? They prefer MM a lot more.

@shourov323 
You agree with me?


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Avicenna 
Your take on this subject about Serbian MLRS when possible would be appreciated.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Philip the Arab said:


> MLRS can be much more useful that ballistic missiles for a number of reasons being that they are much more portable, easier to reload, cheaper, and less restricted.
> 
> This is the area that Serbian 400mm rocket would cover if launched inside of Bangladesh. There are many strategic targets inside of Myanmar that could be destroyed by batteries spread out of 3-6 vehicles firing 12 or 24 missiles at the target. BD could effectively take out strategic targets without having to rely on BAF.
> View attachment 588487


only fools will let MLRS close to the border.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Aung Zaya said:


> only fools will let MLRS close to the border.


It doesn't need to be close to the border retard. 285 km means that it could be launched from far inside Bangladesh and hit targets deep inside Myanmar.

Anything in MM could be targeted all the way from airports, to army bases, naval bases and everything in between.

This type of barrage could mimic the destruction that America did in Iraq in '03.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Philip the Arab said:


> It doesn't need to be close to the border retard. 285 km means that it could be launched from far inside Bangladesh and hit targets deep inside Myanmar.
> 
> Anything in MM could be targeted all the way from airports, to army bases, naval bases and everything in between.
> 
> This type of barrage could mimic the destruction that America did in Iraq in '03.


there is almost no strategic place within that range.just jungle and empty plain unless u come close to border. 

and yes.we have nothing to counter to that


----------



## Philip the Arab

Aung Zaya said:


> there is almost no strategic place within that range.just jungle and empty plain unless u come close to border.
> 
> and yes.we have nothing to counter to that


Sittwe?


----------



## Avicenna

Philip the Arab said:


> @Avicenna
> Your take on this subject about Serbian MLRS when possible would be appreciated.



I know next to nothing about ground based weapons so my opinion here is of limited value.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Avicenna said:


> I know next to nothing about ground based weapons so my opinion here is of limited value.


Ok, what about relying on Serbia just in general? Wouldn't it be better to rely on somebody who isn't allied with Myanmar like China?


----------



## Avicenna

Philip the Arab said:


> Ok, what about relying on Serbia just in general? Wouldn't it be better to rely on somebody who isn't allied with Myanmar like China?



BD should diversify her sources as it seems like it is doing away from China.

As for Serbia, I don't have a strong opinion either way, as any deals would be more transactional in nature. i.e. money! (aware of the recent and remote history regarding Serbs and Muslims)

I AM a strong proponent of Bangladesh sourcing more weapons from Turkey.

For both tactical and strategic reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Philip the Arab said:


> Ok, what about relying on Serbia just in general? Wouldn't it be better to rely on somebody who isn't allied with Myanmar like China?









we have already signed military agreement to cooperate in military area. many serbia experts are helping to manufacture some military product in Myanmar now. 

*Minister Gasic met with Commander in Chief of Myanmar Armed Forces*


​Minister of Defence Bratislav Gasic met with Commander in Chief of Myanmar Armed Forces Senior General Min Aung Hlaing. The two interlocutors agreed that the two countries are dedicated to development and further advancement of bilateral cooperation. 

Gasic and Hlaing discussed current political security issues, and the possibility of improvement of cooperation in the field of defence, primarily in the fields of military economy, military technique and military medicine.

Gasic thanked for the principled support that Myanmar provides for preservation of territorial integrity and sovereignty in Kosovo and Metohija.

At the end of the meeting, State Secretary at the Ministry of Defence Zoran Djordjevic and Deputy Minister for Defence of Myanmar Aung Thaw signed the Agreement between the Government of Serbia and the Government of Myanmar on cooperation in the field of defence. 

this is recent trip of deputy commander and got many agreements during his trip.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 588525
> 
> 
> we have already signed military agreement to cooperate in military area. many serbia experts are helping to manufacture some military product in Myanmar now.
> 
> *Minister Gasic met with Commander in Chief of Myanmar Armed Forces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Minister of Defence Bratislav Gasic met with Commander in Chief of Myanmar Armed Forces Senior General Min Aung Hlaing. The two interlocutors agreed that the two countries are dedicated to development and further advancement of bilateral cooperation.
> 
> Gasic and Hlaing discussed current political security issues, and the possibility of improvement of cooperation in the field of defence, primarily in the fields of military economy, military technique and military medicine.
> 
> Gasic thanked for the principled support that Myanmar provides for preservation of territorial integrity and sovereignty in Kosovo and Metohija.
> 
> At the end of the meeting, State Secretary at the Ministry of Defence Zoran Djordjevic and Deputy Minister for Defence of Myanmar Aung Thaw signed the Agreement between the Government of Serbia and the Government of Myanmar on cooperation in the field of defence.
> 
> this is recent trip of deputy commander and got many agreements during his trip.
> 
> View attachment 588526


Not allies, just looking for money...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Philip the Arab said:


> Sittwe?


no. that is all civilian targets. Air force is based in south part of rakhine. there are almost no strategic military target in northern rakhine. and yes, there are several military columns. but once we got attacked , counter attack from Myanmar will also be severe. moreover, BD's high value military target like HQ and Airbase are very close to border unlike us.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Aung Zaya said:


> no. that is all civilian targets. Air force is based in south part of rakhine. there are almost no strategic military target in northern rakhine. and yes, there are several military columns. but once we got attacked , counter attack from Myanmar will also be severe. moreover, BD's high value military target like HQ and Airbase are very close to border unlike us.


There are plenty of targets m8. I can pull someup later, but right now its late af and I'm too tired.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Philip the Arab said:


> Not allies, just looking for money...


well. i am saying we already have warmer relationship and Serbia is one of Myanmar military suppliers.


----------



## The Ronin

A Czech firm installed vehicle mounted jammers on 5 Turkish made Otokar Cobra II LAV's to the Bangladesh Army. The vehicles were delivered earlier this year to cap off a successful collaboration between the three countries (Bangladesh, Czech Republic and Turkey) in relation to defence projects.

©Defseca.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Philip the Arab said:


> MLRS can be much more useful that ballistic missiles for a number of reasons being that they are much more portable, easier to reload, cheaper, and less restricted.
> 
> This is the area that Serbian 400mm rocket would cover if launched inside of Bangladesh. There are many strategic targets inside of Myanmar that could be destroyed by batteries spread out of 3-6 vehicles firing 12 or 24 missiles at the target. BD could effectively take out strategic targets without having to rely on BAF.
> View attachment 588487



They are complement each other, guided ballistic or regular rocket. 

So far Serbian made MLRS doesnt have customer , well thats fairly understandable as Sumidja is based on oldies system like Orkan in which during the Civil war after the breakup of Yugoslavia they got several problem...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

__ https://www.facebook.com/





so,defsecas claiming that bd army has ordered 1 regiment of vt-5..











@LKJ86

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

shourov323 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so,defsecas claiming that bd army has ordered 1 regiment of vt-5..
> 
> View attachment 589158
> 
> 
> View attachment 589159
> 
> 
> @LKJ86


From the pics, it is VT-5 indeed, which actually performes better than ZTQ-15 used by PLA.

But no ideas about its export.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

shourov323 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so,defsecas claiming that bd army has ordered 1 regiment of vt-5..
> 
> View attachment 589158
> 
> 
> View attachment 589159
> 
> 
> @LKJ86


Lol wtf they claimed Kaplan MT. What’s going on


----------



## Tarik Bin Hamza

The Ronin said:


> A Czech firm installed vehicle mounted jammers on 5 Turkish made Otokar Cobra II LAV's to the Bangladesh Army. The vehicles were delivered earlier this year to cap off a successful collaboration between the three countries (Bangladesh, Czech Republic and Turkey) in relation to defence projects.
> 
> ©Defseca.com


Czech? I have doubts about the infos of defseca.


----------



## ghost250

well..well...well...everyone have a look..













so summary...
1. hisar o is confirmed..
2.ATAk helicopter...(is in negotiation phases)
3.ANKA(for airforce,so most probably wing long isnt coming)
4. more refurbished 105mm howitzers from singapore
5.more nora B-52s are on order(18 units)
6.so its true that bangladesh army has bought 300 units of t-59..those will be upgraded into durjoy mark 2 standard..
7.kriss vector gen2 were delivered to bd army
8.windham weaponary won a contract to supply bd army 2000 units of modified m16 autorifles chambered with 7.62*39mm rounds.
9.Bangladesh army procured V/HF interceptors and electronic countermeasures equipment woth 4 million.The VHF interceptors and ECM r from thales

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arthur

shourov323 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so,defsecas claiming that bd army has ordered 1 regiment of vt-5..
> 
> View attachment 589158
> 
> 
> View attachment 589159
> 
> 
> @LKJ86


It's an old video. They used the same video last year to calim VT-5 will be delivered this year. Then changed to Kaplan MT. Moron doesn't know what he is talking about.



shourov323 said:


> so summary...
> 1. hisar o is confirmed..
> 2.ATAk helicopter...(is in negotiation phases)
> 3.ANKA(for airforce,so most probably wing long isnt coming)
> 4. more refurbished 105mm howitzers from singapore
> 5.more nora B-52s are on order(18 units)
> 6.so its true that bangladesh army has bought 300 units of t-59..those will be upgraded into durjoy mark 2 standard..
> 7.kriss vector gen2 were delivered to bd army
> 8.windham weaponary won a contract to supply bd army 2000 units of modified m16 autorifles chambered with 7.62*39mm rounds.


BA is seriously interested in Hisar O. Not sure if they will come or not. The timing & other calculation seems to be off.

T129 & ANKA both were evaluated by BAF.

I am quiet surprised about the M16 news. Can anyone provide other sources on this?

Overall this article has few mismatch in details. 

P.S. I just noticed the writer is most probably a Bangladeshi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tarik Bin Hamza

MBT-2000 turned into T-59G in the picture.

I think T129 is a bad decision. Because BAF got enough budget to buy Apachee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

BD should invest in utility helicopters with secondary ATGM capabilities like SA-342 with HOT. Much cheaper, and can be utilized in other roles.


----------



## ghost250

Tarik Bin Hamza said:


> MBT-2000 turned into T-59G in the picture.
> 
> I think T129 is a bad decision. Because BAF got enough budget to buy Apachee.


a mistake only..though more trustable thn defseca or bdmil or defres..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

Tarik Bin Hamza said:


> I think T129 is a bad decision. Because BAF got enough budget to buy Apachee.


When you get AH-64 Apachi, US would restrict it is weapons , you would have to get permission from US Congress for every batch of missiles. Us even dont sell much Hellfire to Nato ally Turkey, yes they didnt sell those missiles.

just for your info..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Arthur said:


> It's an old video. They used the same video last year to calim VT-5 will be delivered this year. Then changed to Kaplan MT. Moron doesn't know what he is talking about.
> 
> 
> BA is seriously interested in Hisar O. Not sure if they will come or not. The timing & other calculation seems to be off.
> 
> T129 & ANKA both were evaluated by BAF.
> 
> I am quiet surprised about the M16 news. Can anyone provide other sources on this?
> 
> Overall this article has few mismatch in details.
> 
> P.S. I just noticed the writer is most probably a Bangladeshi.


yes...he is a bangladeshi...nd most probably an ex member of our armed forces..so its quite nrml that he has lots of authentic sources inside our armed forces..





**Bangladesh Defence Journal participated at the Indo Defence Expo and Forum 2018 held in Jakarta from 07 Nov-10 Nov as media partner.





**media partner of Bahrain International Defence**
https://www.bahraindefence.com/medi...NfAb2eacur0jDuor3lH5LO7HXWF2rUca9g5hRnoKIHUHU

***Bangladesh Defence Journal is now the Official Media Partner of DSEI Japan event... Only of this genre from Bangladesh along with world famous Jane's Defence Weekly, Asian Defence Journal (ADJ) and many more..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tarik Bin Hamza said:


> MBT-2000 turned into T-59G in the picture.
> 
> I think T129 is a bad decision. Because BAF got enough budget to buy Apachee.


What is the total defence budget of Bangladesh?


----------



## Avicenna

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What is the total defence budget of Bangladesh?



About 3.8 billion USD if this is accurate.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangladesh_Armed_Forces

Specifically this:

https://www.sipri.org/sites/default...om 1988–2018 in constant (2017) USD (pdf).pdf


----------



## ghost250

The Ronin said:


> *Copied from Defseca/BD Military. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=546831302770020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same thought. BN does that too in their Anirban video like using footage of RIMPAC SINKEX 2018 or Battleship movie. But still VT-5's armor, weapon, engine, price are better than Kaplan. We already use Chinese tank so it will easy to absorb VT-5. Here's the full video documentary of that footage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone name the model Singapore has? Other pages talked about Chinese, Italian, French and Turkish howitzer. DTB even showed photo of newly acquired Oto Melara. WTF is going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the T-129 use American engine and weapons? What's the difference then? Don't think Apache comes under EDA which needs congress's approval. After signing two pact with USA we won't need to go through congress i think.


sak dekhi kheipa gese

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tarik Bin Hamza

Philip the Arab said:


> BD should invest in utility helicopters with secondary ATGM capabilities like SA-342 with HOT. Much cheaper, and can be utilized in other roles.



Utility choppers can be converted for attack but the problem is these are heavy and movement is slow comparing to the dedicated attack helos which will make it an easier target in the battlefield. That's why BAF is looking for a platform for dedicated role. Otherwise they would integrate atgm in the Mi171sh platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

shourov323 said:


> sak dekhi kheipa gese



Ei mokkel keda? Ex-military naki?

Oi lamba lamba threat dewai shaar.

Korbo kanchkola. 

Legal action nibe kibhabey? Copyright infringement ki Bangladeshey enforce korey?


----------



## ghost250

Bilal9 said:


> Ei mokkel keda? Ex-military naki?
> 
> Oi lamba lamba threat dewai shaar.
> 
> Korbo kanchkola.
> 
> Legal action nibe kibhabey? Copyright infringement ki Bangladeshey enforce korey?


oito fb te shobaire ektu dekhailo r kii.....amdr sireee emne vlo aseh shudhu ektu threat dey majhe modhdhe....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

The Ronin said:


> Doesn't the T-129 use American engine and weapons? What's the difference then? Don't think Apache comes under EDA which needs congress's approval. After signing two pact with USA we won't need to go through congress i think.



t129 only carries US stingers as weapon(can be easily replace), 20mm gun and Engines are different subject(replacing them on the way) . US is reliable supplier for platforms but not weapons. For example if you want to buy 10.000 hellfire they would never allow it. but again they can provide engine and other parts for sure but just limited number, for example you can keep your copters for 3 months ready for that spare parts, if there is a problem between 2 countries this spare parts would be negotiation subject.

Currently US didnt like Turkish Chopper as rival, they may reject engine sell but in the end(in 2 years) they would face reality .
BTW they didnt answer Pakistan engine deal ,they unoffically suspended but not rejected, probably they would continue at same situation until Turkish engine ready and then they will accept the sales.

Turkey purchased 200+ Hellfire for its sea hawks but they didnt allow further batches. Turkish super cobras can use Hellfire too but i have never seen a Turkish AH-1W with hellfire. You have to get congress approval for every batch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tarik Bin Hamza

Philip the Arab said:


> BD should invest in utility helicopters with secondary ATGM capabilities like SA-342 with HOT. Much cheaper, and can be utilized in other roles.


I have found an interesting thing about Gazelle that it was spotted carrying russian missiles. In the upper picture, the chopper is carrying Strela SA-7 and in the lower one it's seen that 9M14 Malyutka (AT3 Sagger) is in the pylon of it. Isn't that interesting that a western bird carrying russian armaments?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Tarik Bin Hamza said:


> I have found an interesting thing about Gazelle that it was spotted carrying russian missiles. In the upper picture, the chopper is carrying Strela SA-7 and in the lower one it's seen that 9M14 Malyutka (AT3 Sagger) is in the pylon of it. Isn't that interesting that a western bird carrying russian armaments?


Not really, I think they are Serbian modified versions with indigenous weapons.


----------



## The Ronin

COAS General Aziz Ahmed inspecting the Tiger/Kaplan MT medium tank in Indonesia. Accoding to the official press release of PT Pindad, the COAS was very much interesed when Ade Bagdja, a high official of PT Pindad, was describing the features and capabilities of the tank, even he came up to see the interior and the armament package of the tank. He asked so many questions about it. After that, the COAS observed the test firing of TPR-2 sniper rifle and mortar systems. In the visit, MD. Shaheenul Haque, director of The Weapons & Statistics of Bangladesh HQ, Azmal Kabir, the ambassador of Bangladesh for Indonesia and some other officials were also present.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tarik Bin Hamza said:


> I have found an interesting thing about Gazelle that it was spotted carrying russian missiles. In the upper picture, the chopper is carrying Strela SA-7 and in the lower one it's seen that 9M14 Malyutka (AT3 Sagger) is in the pylon of it. Isn't that interesting that a western bird carrying russian armaments?


Pakistan put baktar shikan Atgms on Cobras.


----------



## Philip the Arab

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pakistan put baktar shikan Atgms on Cobras.


Old ATGM, I would rather put modern Russian or Chinese ATGMs.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Philip the Arab said:


> Old ATGM, I would rather put modern Russian or Chinese ATGMs.


Old but still effective as proven in recent conflicts.

Heck despite upgrades our cobras are also old and to be replaced.

Wonder when Pak Super Cobras or delivered along with t-129s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> I had the same thought. BN does that too in their Anirban video like using footage of RIMPAC SINKEX 2018 or Battleship movie. But still VT-5's armor, weapon, engine, price are better than Kaplan. We already use Chinese tank so it will easy to absorb VT-5. Here's the full video documentary of that footage.


I thought this too and I remember writing about this. But I guess I was willing to compromise given Chinese support of Burma. well I’ve no complaints.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Old but still effective as proven in recent conflicts.
> 
> Heck despite upgrades our cobras are also old and to be replaced.
> 
> Wonder when Vipers delivered along with t-129s.


Effective at LOC but need to be proven in battlefield


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pakistan put baktar shikan Atgms on Cobras


Our bakthar shikan are being used for training now, kornet and others on active duty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Michael Corleone said:


> Our bakthar shikan are being used for training now, kornet and others on active duty


We use them during exercises but also have a simulator.
Apart from that we have used it in WOT against Taliban & on LOC against indian bunkers.



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Effective at LOC but need to be proven in battlefield


It saw action in bosnia and now in Syria.



Michael Corleone said:


> Our bakthar shikan are being used for training now, kornet and others on active duty









Michael Corleone said:


> Our bakthar shikan are being used for training now, kornet and others on active duty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We use them during exercises but also have a simulator.
> Apart from that we have used it in WOT against Taliban & on LOC against indian bunkers.
> 
> 
> It saw action in bosnia and now in Syria.


that's good use for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

I have been saying both Bangladesh, and Pakistan should acquire long range MLRS and use them in anti Indian air base role. If BD could acquire 300km range A-300 MLRS it would allow Bangladesh to take out a majority of Eastern airbases and allow BD to effectively neutralized Indian numerical, and technological superiority by destroying or seriously hampering their airbases ability to operate.







Caliber 300 mm
Number of tubes 8
Rocket weight over 800 kg
*Warhead weight 150 kg*
Firing range 20 - 290 km
Full salvo duration 50 s
Reloading time ~ 8 minutes


I have mapped all Eastern air command airbases and have placed three circles representing where A-300 could be stationed to take out a majority of all bases.







Launching 40-50 of these missiles towards each airbase would more or less ensure destruction of any Indian airbase in use. Bangladesh would need 100 or so launchers, which would be expensive but a great option for a force multiplier.

This idea, combined with BAF acquiring modern aircraft in large quantities would allow Bangladesh to deter India, and severely harm it in case of a conflict.


@Avicenna
@Bilal9
@Michael Corleone
@Arthur

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## polanski

Back to the realty boys. Here is the realty. 

The Trouble with Bangladesh Military. 
https://thediplomat.com/2018/03/the-trouble-with-bangladeshs-military/


----------



## Philip the Arab

polanski said:


> Back to the realty boys. Here is the realty.
> 
> The Trouble with Bangladesh Military.
> https://thediplomat.com/2018/03/the-trouble-with-bangladeshs-military/


Ryan "Karamchand" Smith



polanski said:


> Back to the realty boys.


I do need a realtor, please post #, and information.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Avicenna

Philip the Arab said:


> Ryan "Karamchand" Smith
> 
> 
> I do need a realtor, please post #, and information.



Hahahaha.

Nice one!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

Philip the Arab said:


> I have been saying both Bangladesh, and Pakistan should acquire long range MLRS and use them in anti Indian air base role. If BD could acquire 300km range A-300 MLRS it would allow Bangladesh to take out a majority of Eastern airbases and allow BD to effectively neutralized Indian numerical, and technological superiority by destroying or seriously hampering their airbases ability to operate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caliber 300 mm
> Number of tubes 8
> Rocket weight over 800 kg
> *Warhead weight 150 kg*
> Firing range 20 - 290 km
> Full salvo duration 50 s
> Reloading time ~ 8 minutes
> 
> 
> I have mapped all Eastern air command airbases and have placed three circles representing where A-300 could be stationed to take out a majority of all bases.
> View attachment 589479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Launching 40-50 of these missiles towards each airbase would more or less ensure destruction of any Indian airbase in use. Bangladesh would need 100 or so launchers, which would be expensive but a great option for a force multiplier.
> 
> This idea, combined with BAF acquiring modern aircraft in large quantities would allow Bangladesh to deter India, and severely harm it in case of a conflict.
> 
> 
> @Avicenna
> @Bilal9
> @Michael Corleone
> @Arthur




I could not agree more with you. BD needs to create an offensive missile force more than an airforce.

A missile force would be a lot cheaper, can be done in an completely indigenous format and will really shore up BDs position against both india and the monkeys. We really need to learn from Iran and north korea. Each states were completely on their own and who was through own means was able to develop credible offensive capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

Philip the Arab said:


> I have been saying both Bangladesh, and Pakistan should acquire long range MLRS and use them in anti Indian air base role. If BD could acquire 300km range A-300 MLRS it would allow Bangladesh to take out a majority of Eastern airbases and allow BD to effectively neutralized Indian numerical, and technological superiority by destroying or seriously hampering their airbases ability to operate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caliber 300 mm
> Number of tubes 8
> Rocket weight over 800 kg
> *Warhead weight 150 kg*
> Firing range 20 - 290 km
> Full salvo duration 50 s
> Reloading time ~ 8 minutes
> 
> 
> I have mapped all Eastern air command airbases and have placed three circles representing where A-300 could be stationed to take out a majority of all bases.
> View attachment 589479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Launching 40-50 of these missiles towards each airbase would more or less ensure destruction of any Indian airbase in use. Bangladesh would need 100 or so launchers, which would be expensive but a great option for a force multiplier.
> 
> This idea, combined with BAF acquiring modern aircraft in large quantities would allow Bangladesh to deter India, and severely harm it in case of a conflict.
> 
> 
> @Avicenna
> @Bilal9
> @Michael Corleone
> @Arthur


#FakeNews #Propaganda



Philip the Arab said:


> Ryan "Karamchand" Smith
> 
> 
> I do need a realtor, please post #, and information.


Hi Bilal Miah,
Can you speak in English? America wouldn't supply fighter jet and Apache to Bangladesh. Stop dreaming. It wouldn't happen. Looser don't get anything from America.


----------



## mb444

polanski said:


> #FakeNews #Propaganda


What is fake or propaganda? Please read the post before commenting. He was simply stating mlrs offer offensive options for BD. What could you logically say against that?


----------



## polanski

Mod Edit: Non Credible Source/Off-topic



mb444 said:


> What is fake or propaganda? Please read the post before commenting. He was simply stating mlrs offer offensive options for BD. What could you logically say against that?


Bilal Miah and Shourov are discussing options for 4 years. What more discussion do you need on options.


----------



## mb444

polanski said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195537602075492352
> 
> Bilal Miah and Shourov are discussing options for 4 years. What more discussion do you need on options. Only idiots believe those idiots.



I have no idea what you are talking about. Who the hell is ryan smith and what is his relevance.

This is a military forum where ppl discuss things. What are you expecting people to do. No one to the.best of my knowledge in this forum is in a descision making position vis-a-vis BD military.

I do not understand what your issue is. If you are bored of discussion perhaps pursue others things that interest you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tarik Bin Hamza

Philip the Arab said:


> Not really, I think they are Serbian modified versions with indigenous weapons.


First one is Yugoslavian, Serbian is the second one.



mb444 said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. Who the hell is ryan smith and what is his relevance.
> 
> This is a military forum where ppl discuss things. What are you expecting people to do. No one to the.best of my knowledge in this forum is in a descision making position vis-a-vis BD military.
> 
> I do not understand what your issue is. If you are bored of discussion perhaps pursue others things that interest you.


His name is Al Beruni, a hater of Bangladesh Military. You will find more of his similar shitty articles in his twitter id.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

https://www.defseca.com/procurement...7vJI8tXBU0JFJ4028Y_w98NV-YunuUKx62ehJ9nuPuju0

The Bangladesh Army has displayed Turkish-origin T-129 and Kasirga (Tornado) GMLRS in official billboard with words “Progression of the Bangladesh Army”....

hhhmmm...


----------



## ghost250

Bangladesh Army Dessert Sniper unit "Scorpions" in Kuwait with Sako TRG sniper rifle...

#DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

polanski said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195537602075492352
> 
> Bilal Miah and Shourov are discussing options for 4 years. What more discussion do you need on options. Only idiots believe those idiots.


Lmao. You’ll be the first to say Bangladesh should buy US and then you use Ryan Smith profile to say US shouldn’t sell to bd. What drugs are you on?

@waz @Dubious @The Eagle 
Can you guys thread block him, never contributes anything worthwhile to the discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

Michael Corleone said:


> Lmao. You’ll be the first to say Bangladesh should buy US and then you use Ryan Smith profile to say US shouldn’t sell to bd. What drugs are you on?
> 
> @waz @Dubious @The Eagle
> Can you guys thread block him, never contributes anything worthwhile to the discussion




What am i losing here....polanski, al beruni and ryan smith are one and the same? 

Dude must have a lot of time to kill

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

mb444 said:


> What am i losing here....polanski, al beruni and ryan smith are one and the same?
> 
> Dude must have a lot of time to kill


Yes same dude. Exposed a Bengali, fat chubby bald one at that.


----------



## The Ronin

BOOM!!
©:- Shadman al Samee







"Sitara-E-Harb" gallantry award earned by one of the Senior Tiger (East Bengal Regiment) member for his heroism during India-Pak war 1965.

PC- Mahamudul Rabby






Long live Bangladesh Palestine friendship








ghost250 said:


> https://www.defseca.com/procurement...7vJI8tXBU0JFJ4028Y_w98NV-YunuUKx62ehJ9nuPuju0
> 
> The Bangladesh Army has displayed Turkish-origin T-129 and Kasirga (Tornado) GMLRS in official billboard with words “Progression of the Bangladesh Army”....
> 
> hhhmmm...


So Apache for BAF and T-129 for army. Sweet!! 








ghost250 said:


> sak dekhi kheipa gese



সাইট থেকে ডিরেক্ট কপি বন্ধ করে, Paypal System চালু করেও যদি নিজের কষ্ট করে লেখা জিনিস ও অন্য কিছু কেউ অনুমতি/ক্রেডিট দেয়া ছাড়া নিজের বলে ব্যবহার করে তখন ক্ষেপাই স্বাভাবিক। I know that feeling too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tarik Bin Hamza

The Ronin said:


> BOOM!!
> ©:- Shadman al Samee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sitara-E-Harb" gallantry award earned by one of the Senior Tiger (East Bengal Regiment) member for his heroism during India-Pak war 1965.
> 
> PC- Mahamudul Rabby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long live Bangladesh Palestine friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Apache for BAF and T-129 for army. Sweet!!
> 
> View attachment 589523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> সাইট থেকে ডিরেক্ট কপি বন্ধ করে, Paypal System চালু করেও যদি নিজের কষ্ট করে লেখা জিনিস ও অন্য কিছু কেউ অনুমতি/ক্রেডিট দেয়া ছাড়া নিজের বলে ব্যবহার করে তখন ক্ষেপাই স্বাভাবিক। I know that feeling too.


If BAF takes apchee, army should also induct the same platform. Otherwise it will be a nightmare in case of maintenance. Personal opinion.


----------



## The Ronin

For the first time in the history of BD Army, a serving Brig Gen has performed para jump successfully. The credit goes to none other than BA-4021 Brig Gen Md Muhsin Alam, ndc, psc, the Commander of Para Commamdo Brigade. Indeed this act of bravery would shine bright as a lighthouse within the spl forces community.

Brig Gen Muhsin has returned to the para arena after long 15yrs. He claimed victorious after battling against multiple injuries over this prolonged period. Please pray for the commander so that he can remain safe and steer the brigade to the right direction.

There is no ADHOC PARA-Commando brigade Under the dynamic leadership of Brigadier General Muhsin Alam Ndc Psc ,The PARA-Commando Brigade has Already been raised on 10th October 2019.

#DTB





















Congratulations PAPA Cheetah for 100th Airborne jump.......Brig Gen Muhsin Alam ndc psc on his 100th jump.











Member of Bangladesh Army Special Force "The PARA-Commando"..

Look at his achievements.
1.Frogman Diver
2.Airborne
3. PARA insignia
4.Cheetah insignia
5.US Army Airborne badge
6.Counter Insurgency badge
7. CT Ops insignia
8. Sniper Marksman.






Bangladesh Army & People Liberation Army (China) sharing joint tactics in UN Mission.






Bangladesh Army's "Black Eagle" sniper member with AWM during Training session in Sri Lanka.






Bangladeshi, lebanese, Sri Lankan, Nepali military officials at Pakistan.






Oto Melara Mod56 105mm Howitzer of Bangladesh army in UN during a conflict.


















Tarik Bin Hamza said:


> If BAF takes apchee, army should also induct the same platform. Otherwise it will be a nightmare in case of maintenance. Personal opinion.



Aye, platform commonality. But looks like Army is in love with Turkish delight, probably because they are the cheapest NATO grade stuff. And we are not buying lots of attack helicopter and army has the most money among three military wings. So don't think it would be a problem for them.



polanski said:


> Hi Shourov,
> So you opened new username.
> Вы должны быть мудаком, который действительно не заботится о национальной безопасности.
> 
> 
> Hi Mustafizur,
> Вы должны быть мудаком, который действительно не заботится о национальной безопасности.



@Dubious @WebMaster @WDN @Horus he is doing it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> For the first time in the history of BD Army, a serving Brig Gen has performed para jump successfully. The credit goes to none other than BA-4021 Brig Gen Md Muhsin Alam, ndc, psc, the Commander of Para Commamdo Brigade. Indeed this act of bravery would shine bright as a lighthouse within the spl forces community.
> 
> Brig Gen Muhsin has returned to the para arena after long 15yrs. He claimed victorious after battling against multiple injuries over this prolonged period. Please pray for the commander so that he can remain safe and steer the brigade to the right direction.
> 
> There is no ADHOC PARA-Commando brigade Under the dynamic leadership of Brigadier General Muhsin Alam Ndc Psc ,The PARA-Commando Brigade has Already been raised on 10th October 2019.
> 
> #DTB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations PAPA Cheetah for 100th Airborne jump.......Brig Gen Muhsin Alam ndc psc on his 100th jump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Member of Bangladesh Army Special Force "The PARA-Commando"..
> 
> Look at his achievements.
> 1.Frogman Diver
> 2.Airborne
> 3. PARA insignia
> 4.Cheetah insignia
> 5.US Army Airborne badge
> 6.Counter Insurgency badge
> 7. CT Ops insignia
> 8. Sniper Marksman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Army & People Liberation Army (China) sharing joint tactics in UN Mission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Army's "Black Eagle" sniper member with AWM during Training session in Sri Lanka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladeshi, lebanese, Sri Lankan, Nepali military officials at Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oto Melara Mod56 105mm Howitzer of Bangladesh army in UN during a conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, platform commonality. But looks like Army is in love with Turkish delight, probably because they are the cheapest NATO grade stuff. And we are not buying lots of attack helicopter and army has the most money among three military wings. So don't think it would be a problem for them.
> 
> 
> 
> @Dubious @WebMaster @WDN @Horus he is doing it again.


it's funny how he is using padezh without even showing his russian speaking skills earlier... shows that he is using google translate to appear pretentious


----------



## Philip the Arab

Cooperation with UAE would be good for BD defense industry. They have similar items to Turkey, America, EU.

Hellfire/Brimstone/UMTAS type ATGM.






Cirit/APKWS/Logir type infrared imaging rocket





GPS/INS bomb similar to JDAM/TEBER





I think UAE is a country who will never sanction BD in war with Myanmar, or India. It is a good option for arming army, and air force if TOT can be acquired.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Philip the Arab said:


> Cooperation with UAE would be good for BD defense industry. They have similar items to Turkey, America, EU.
> 
> Hellfire/Brimstone/UMTAS type ATGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cirit/APKWS/Logir type infrared imaging rocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPS/INS bomb similar to JDAM/TEBER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think UAE is a country who will never sanction BD in war with Myanmar, or India. It is a good option for arming army, and air force if TOT can be acquired.


Where did they acquire base tech from? I reckon they don’t have an advanced R&D industry


----------



## Philip the Arab

Michael Corleone said:


> Where did they acquire base tech from? I reckon they don’t have an advanced R&D industry


They acquired some tech from South Korea, and South Korea but the rest I can't figure out. R&D has gotten a lot better with acquired knowledge, and educated engineers being hired.


----------



## mb444

Philip the Arab said:


> They acquired some tech from South Korea, and South Korea but the rest I can't figure out. R&D has gotten a lot better with acquired knowledge, and educated engineers being hired.




All good. BD needs to start some joint ventures. There is no subsitutes to internal capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

I meant South Africa* and South Korea






All or most all of these weapons equipping this UAE plane are indigenous and veto free from US.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Philip the Arab said:


> I meant South Africa* and South Korea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All or most all of these weapons equipping this UAE plane are indigenous and veto free from US.


Bd should seriously consider partnering with UAE, turkey... that’s a no brainer. I suspect uae will support India’s cause but turkey, they’ll be with us


----------



## Philip the Arab

Michael Corleone said:


> Bd should seriously consider partnering with UAE, turkey... that’s a no brainer. I suspect uae will support India’s cause but turkey, they’ll be with us


Nah, I think they would be neutral or just not say anything.


----------



## bluesky

polanski said:


> Hi Shourov,
> So you opened new username.
> Вы должны быть мудаком, который действительно не заботится о национальной безопасности.


I do not recall @Shourov was that informative.


----------



## The Ronin

'Everyone prays and desires for it but only few braves can smell the Heaven'
~HMS

PC & Owner- H M Sohel






Boys are enjoying wild African wind during peace keeping deployment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Although we have 1400 some odd BTR-80's (one of the largest fleets globally) it is now time to look at newer more sophisticated platforms. The newest inductions are OTOKAR COBRA-II's and of course the MAXXPRO MRAP which is state-of-the-art for its intended use.

Together with some more local ToT production, this will augment our urban warfare equipment and talent pool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army Para Commando Brigade Special Forces shown here with their new US-made Kriss Vector Gen II sub-machine guns!












Bangladeshi delegates in "DESI Japan" Military Hardware expo 2019 inspecting General Dynamics mission planning system, LAV-6.0 and MaxxPro MRAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghost250

#update

bangladesh army got the delivery of new rbs-70NG system from sweden

#defres#dtb

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

The Bangladesh Army has taken delivery of RBS 70 NG from Swedish defence giant Saab to beef up its very short range, low altitude air defence capabilities for the first time.

https://www.defseca.com/…/bangladesh-army-takes-delivery-o…/






3434

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Philip the Arab

ghost250 said:


> #update
> 
> bangladesh army got the delivery of new rbs-70NG system from sweden
> 
> #defres#dtb


Very good news for Bangladesh SHORAD, I really think UAE should try to produce similar system since it already has existing SAL seekers that could be adapted to many roles including MANPADS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tarik Bin Hamza

It's not Maxxpro actually. It's Foxhound/Ocelot. A better view you will get from the picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

https://imgur.com/dxrVASu

All the current foreign nation flags of national defense college

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Bangladesh Army accused of raping 12 years old Rohingya girl. 

https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...used-of-gang-raping-12-year-old-rohingya-girl


----------



## Michael Corleone

polanski said:


> Армия Бангладеш выкачала 20 миллионов долларов, чтобы купить 200 спортивных автомобилей TATA Hexa индийского производства. Бангладеш не может защитить себя от Мьянмы, но придурки откачивают миллиарды, чтобы заполнить влагалище своей жены. мешок дебилов
> 
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ndian-made-tata-hexa-sports-utility-vehicles/


Ты блять который не знаешь по русской 

guys @waz @Dubious @The Eagle can you guys look into this guy? He’s been pretending to know Russian now all of a sudden and talking about filling up wives vagina and something along those lines in Russian. Thread spamming every thread he has access to and singing the same song without contributing anything meaningful


----------



## Dubious

@polanski please mind your language

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

I was reading older messages stating that defending against MAF would be hard which are blatantly wrong. Stationing 5 or 6 batteries of FM-90s around the border can defend the whole border. MAF can not cross over Indian land, or risk getting destroyed.








This is a map I created covering the BD-MM border with FM-90s.





And in the future, once BD gets HQ-16, and LY-60 it can create a layered air defense covering the border using all three systems.






I would like to see MAF get through these air defense systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

Philip the Arab said:


> I was reading older messages stating that defending against MAF would be hard which are blatantly wrong. Stationing 5 or 6 batteries of FM-90s around the border can defend the whole border. MAF can not cross over Indian land, or risk getting destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a map I created covering the BD-MM border with FM-90s.
> View attachment 592102
> 
> 
> And in the future, once BD gets HQ-16, and LY-60 it can create a layered air defense covering the border using all three systems.
> 
> View attachment 592103
> 
> 
> I would like to see MAF get through these air defense systems.



FM-90C has a maximum altitude of 6km and so MAF jets can fly over it.
It is a formidable system that will protect BD army in field against CAS aircraft though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

UKBengali said:


> FM-90C has a maximum altitude of 6km and so MAF jets can fly over it.
> It is a formidable system that will protect BD army in field against CAS aircraft though.


They can fly over it, I agree but main mission for MAF would be CAS which will be impossible with dumb bombs from high altitudes. Even in Gulf war, low altitude SAMs shot down a majority of US aircraft and MAF is nowhere near that level.

@UKBengali
You also have to remember, although BAF is somewhat neutered it is still capable at some air defense duties. Flying low allows for hiding from radars that would allow MAF aircraft to be detected and intercepted by BAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army is buying more Collimator sight for indigenous BD-08 Assault Rifles.

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/3484.pdf






T-129 and T-300 GMLRS shown in Army's banner.






Bangladesh Army has received two Diamond DA40 trainer aircrafts last week. These aircrafts are for replacing the old Cessena 152 serving in the BAAG fleet.













Philip the Arab said:


> MAF can not cross over Indian land, or risk getting destroyed.



What made you so sure? If Israeli F-16 can use Saudi-Jordanian air-space to launch attack on Iraqi nuclear site then Myanmar can also be able to use Indian airspace as it's currently enjoying healthy relationship with India. All they need is to have balls to launch such attack with or without India's approval.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Philip the Arab said:


> I was reading older messages stating that defending against MAF would be hard which are blatantly wrong. Stationing 5 or 6 batteries of FM-90s around the border can defend the whole border. MAF can not cross over Indian land, or risk getting destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a map I created covering the BD-MM border with FM-90s.
> View attachment 592102
> 
> 
> And in the future, once BD gets HQ-16, and LY-60 it can create a layered air defense covering the border using all three systems.
> 
> View attachment 592103
> 
> 
> I would like to see MAF get through these air defense systems.


If you commit all your AD assets on the border, the whole country would be defenceless.
And . . FM 90 are SHORAD and useful only in point defence, not in area defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> If you commit all your AD assets on the border, the whole country would be defenceless.
> And . . FM 90 are SHORAD and useful only in point defence, not in area defence.



BAF has it’s own batteries and more FM-90C are coming to protect Padma Bridge.


----------



## mb444

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army is buying more Collimator sight for indigenous BD-08 Assault Rifles.
> 
> https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/3484.pdf
> 
> View attachment 592152
> 
> 
> T-129 and T-300 GMLRS shown in Army's banner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What made you so sure? If Israeli F-16 can use Saudi-Jordanian air-space to launch attack on Iraqi nuclear site then Myanmar can also be able to use Indian airspace as it's currently enjoying healthy relationship with India. All they need is to have balls to launch such attack with or without India's approval.



Could not agree more. We should fully expect india to provide support to the monkeys and prepare accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

tarpitz said:


> If you commit all your AD assets on the border, the whole country would be defenceless.
> And . . FM 90 are SHORAD and useful only in point defence, not in area defence.


How would BAF get through borders? Fly over India without permission and you get clapped.


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army Aviation Group recently took delivery of their long awaited Diamond DA-20s! Registered S3-BRG (Bangladesh River "গোমতি") and S3-BRD (Bangladesh River " ধলেশ্বরী") these will act as a replacement for their fleet of four Cessna 152 which were received in 1982 and had started to show their age.

The Diamond DA20 Katana is an Austrian-designed general aviation light aircraft and is a popular basic trainer for flight schools around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aliaselin

BD army need reorganized its troops and set a command layer between its division and defence minister, like Army or Cops.
eg. 66th, 55th and 11th form 1st Army
10th , 12th and 33th form 2nd Army
17th, and two new division in Mymensingh and Rangpur form 3nd Army
7th, 9th and 19th form 4th Army
For each army setting 1 Bridage of artillery, including 300mm MRLS and 155mm SPG, 1 Bradge of air defence, including medium range of SAM and short range of SAM.
4th Army in the center, better set up as fully mechanized troops, with either mechanized division of armored division for quick aid to any direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Something new from army for victory day.

PC: Enayet Hossain Mridha















__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1316585491851691

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Ronin said:


> For the first time in the history of BD Army, a serving Brig Gen has performed para jump successfully. The credit goes to none other than BA-4021 Brig Gen Md Muhsin Alam, ndc, psc, the Commander of Para Commamdo Brigade. Indeed this act of bravery would shine bright as a lighthouse within the spl forces community.
> 
> Brig Gen Muhsin has returned to the para arena after long 15yrs. He claimed victorious after battling against multiple injuries over this prolonged period. Please pray for the commander so that he can remain safe and steer the brigade to the right direction.
> 
> There is no ADHOC PARA-Commando brigade Under the dynamic leadership of Brigadier General Muhsin Alam Ndc Psc ,The PARA-Commando Brigade has Already been raised on 10th October 2019.
> 
> #DTB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations PAPA Cheetah for 100th Airborne jump.......Brig Gen Muhsin Alam ndc psc on his 100th jump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Member of Bangladesh Army Special Force "The PARA-Commando"..
> 
> Look at his achievements.
> 1.Frogman Diver
> 2.Airborne
> 3. PARA insignia
> 4.Cheetah insignia
> 5.US Army Airborne badge
> 6.Counter Insurgency badge
> 7. CT Ops insignia
> 8. Sniper Marksman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Army & People Liberation Army (China) sharing joint tactics in UN Mission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Army's "Black Eagle" sniper member with AWM during Training session in Sri Lanka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladeshi, lebanese, Sri Lankan, Nepali military officials at Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oto Melara Mod56 105mm Howitzer of Bangladesh army in UN during a conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, platform commonality. But looks like Army is in love with Turkish delight, probably because they are the cheapest NATO grade stuff. And we are not buying lots of attack helicopter and army has the most money among three military wings. So don't think it would be a problem for them.
> 
> 
> 
> @Dubious @WebMaster @WDN @Horus he is doing it again.


The GOC, a Maj General leads SSG para/free fall team on every Defence Day. 

While the PAF Airchief flies the lead demo jet.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> While the PAF Airchief flies the lead demo jet.


We had what I believed would have been the next airchief had his f7 rocket pod not exploded and crashed. I’m not sure though but in BAF he was seen as a highly qualified pilot. He and the airchief completed training in sukhoi 30 in record time from what I heard
He used to do aerobatics the last couple of years. But I guess someone else will

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

*Army Chief notified the government about the demand of six more combat/transport helicopters, confirms plan for one more C-295W and attack helicopter.  Check the video.*

*TRAINING AIRCRAFT INDUCTED IN BANGLADESH ARMY*

https://www.ispr.gov.bd/en/training...CU-jjkESkAMwH0vuByNwb10dnuY5WiQjvC6LM5OyX30Ho
















https://www.banglatribune.com/natio...upzGQMJM4E4HsOoJZ3aeiC_H-3fHri1j7-BLmtp8b3s8g

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army has shown their newly acquired CIS 40mm Automatic Grenade Launcher (AGL) in rehearsal of Victory Day Parade 2019

Copyright- @DTB











Upgraded Type-59BD/Durjoy MBT taking part in Victory Day Parade 2019.

@DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Bangladesh Army was increasing its size. So what size they have reached by now. And what is their future plans and also tell us about your Border Guards.


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh army is purchasing these:-

1. 132000 rounds bullets for Type-80/BD-14 GPMG
2. 2500 HE shell, 300 Practice Shell, 600 Ballistic Cartridge, necessary components to make 1000 Practice Shell in BOF for Type-93 60mm mortar.
3. 300 Practice Shell, 400 Ballistic Cartridge and necessary components to make 600 Practice Shell in BOF for Type-87 82mm mortar.
4. 2500 HE Shell for Type-63 60mm mortar.
5. 10000 rounds 7.62×25mm bullets for Type-54 Pistol.
6. 30 Taser for Advanced Pistol.
7. 200 Basic Parachute(Main)
8. 200 Basic Parachute (Reserve)
9. 50 Free Fall Parachute. All of these Parachutes will be procured from BOF, Poland and EU countries.
10. 75 more Type-80 GPMG
11. 1710 Colimator Sight For BD-08

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/3484.pdf
https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/3500.pdf
https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/3506.pdf
https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/3522.pdf
https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/3519.pdf

Otokar Cobra-1 APC of Bangladesh Army got new camouflage

PC- Druv Rasel





Otokar Cobra-2 LAV/MRAP






Raintiar PTR Ground Surveillance Radar 








Zarvan said:


> Bangladesh Army was increasing its size. So what size they have reached by now. And what is their future plans and also tell us about your Border Guards.



Check old threads and google Forces Goal 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army has shown BOZENA-5 Remotely operated Mine clearing vehicle in Victory Day Parade rehearsal.

@DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army has showcased newly delivered IVECO Military Trucks for Artillery towing and other purposes of use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Thoughts and opinions on Indian contingent playing Indian national anthem at the end of the show?


----------



## ghost250

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

Oath-taking ceremony for new Army Officers who graduated from Bangladesh Military Academy (BMA).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


>


Chill thread bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Michael Corleone said:


> Chill thread bro



Unless that thing is equipped with some munitions.

LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army has shown their newly acquired CIS 40mm Automatic Grenade Launcher (AGL) in rehearsal of Victory Day Parade 2019
> 
> Copyright- @DTB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded Type-59BD/Durjoy MBT taking part in Victory Day Parade 2019.
> 
> @DTB



I feel like we can do so much with the old T-59 hulls and engines besides turning them into Type-59G Durjoy class tanks.

The Soviets were doing this since the 1970's.

*The "Omsktransmash BTR-T" heavy duty APC by deleting the turret (and fitting various small bore cannons as well as ATGM's like Kornet) *where the BTR-80 proved having insufficient armor (urban close quarter warfare). There is even a twin AA flak version (#3).

















https://www.***************/military/images/btr-t.40422/full?d=1514060317

*T-55 "Enigma"* (see below) was a brilliant low-cost development with improvised Iraqi armor:










The armor added by the Iraqis comprised of armor plates, welded into boxes, to create a sort of spaced armor. Add-on armor weights a total of 4.6 tonnes, so the add-on armor plates at the turret rear are used as a counterweight.

*Slovenian M-55S*: The original 100 mm tank gun was replaced by the 105 mm one with a thermal sleeve. The armor protection of the tank was improved considerably by attaching Rafael ERA blocks to the hull and the turret. A digital ballistic computer was installed in order to improve the fire control system (FCS). Modernization of the V-12 diesel engine resulted in an increase in power from 520 hp to 600 hp.






*Ukrainian T-55AGM:* The tank is fitted with a 5TDFM, two-stroke liquid-cooled multi-fuel supercharged diesel engine with boxing pistons which develops 850 hp (634 kW). It has built-in explosive reactive armour, countermeasures system and two main armament options: 125 mm KBM1 smoothbore gun or 120 mm KBM2 smoothbore gun (120mm version shown below):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Bangladesh Army UN Peacekeepers in Mali






It is a very precarious situation for peacekeepers, you can't fight unless being shot at. The soldiers seemed quite agitated and anxious about going to the mission. Most likely the effect of the IED incident playing in their heads. That is really unfortunate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

This is an interesting article published in China's Global Times with a definite CCP slant...

https://kuaibao.qq.com/s/20191229AZOUN200?refer=spider

*Chinese tanks in Bangladesh need to be transformed by Ukraine? Actually both sides are helpless.*
Global Times
2019-12-29 08:40

According to a report on the "Military Identification" website on December 26, 2019, the Ukrainian Defense Industry Group announced to the media that it had obtained a contract with the Bangladesh Army Armored Forces to improve a number of tank armored vehicles in active service in the country.

It is worth noting that these equipment not only include Soviet-made BTR-80 wheeled armored vehicles, but also MBT-2000, 69II, and 59G three main battle tanks exported to Bangladesh by China. The level of the Ukrainian tank and armored vehicle industry is far below that of China. Can it provide improved services for Chinese-made tanks?

This may sound unreasonable, but if you look into the reasons, you will find that both sides have deep helplessness.






Both 59G and 69IIG products were developed by China based on the improvement of the Soviet Union's T54A, and their technical level is not high. The 59G equipped in Bangladesh has undergone a round of improvements, using a 105mm rifled cannon and an image stabilization fire control system, but both have insufficient power. 69IIG's need for improvement of the power system is also very strong.

However, the T54A's power compartment is extremely compact, and no four-stroke diesel power system in production in China, the West, or Russia can be installed. Only the 6TD series two-stroke diesel engines produced by Ukraine are more compact, and it is possible to provide more powerful power for these two tanks without changing the body. The problems of large fuel consumption and poor heat dissipation can only be tolerated by Bangladesh.

And Ukraine's Kharkiv is the home of the T54A tank, and it has a deeper understanding than others. Both 59G and 69IIG products were developed by China based on the improvement of the Soviet Union's T54A, and their technical level is not high. The 59G equipped in Bangladesh has undergone a round of improvements, using a 105mm rifled cannon and an image stabilization fire control system, but both have insufficient power. 69IIG's need for improvement of the power system is also very strong.






MBT-2000 is a standard three-generation tank. Ukraine must not be able to transform it in terms of informatization, nor can it provide it with better artillery and ammunition. However, the MBT-2000's engine is exactly the Ukrainian two-stroke 6TD-2, with a power of 1,200 horsepower. Due to the serious decline in the quality of Ukrainian products, coupled with the development of an advanced 1,200-horsepower power pack for export by China North Industries Corporation, the production of MBT-2000 was stopped, and a new generation of VT4 tanks was concentrated on the export.







Well, users who have already purchased MBT-2000 can only seek help from Ukraine if they want to further improve their power performance. As it happens, Ukraine has developed a 1500 horsepower 6TD-3 based on the 6TD-2. Can basically replace 6TD-2 directly. For Bangladeshi users, this may be the only option.

As for the difference between Ukraine ’s own tank export capacity, it has been exposed in the Thai tank export project. Otherwise, the Thai military will not abandon the contract and switch to China's VT-4 tank.

In general, Ukraine has some ability to improve the power system of the armored vehicles of the former Soviet descent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Lieutenant Sanjeeb Ghagra is the first ever military officer from Mandi tribe, a flat land ethnic group of our beloved country has been commissioned from 77 BMA LC. May Almighty bless you to serve the motherland maintaining full responsibility.

PC-Ops Room

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Doctor Strange

The Ronin said:


> Lieutenant Sanjeeb Ghagra is the first ever military officer from Mandi tribe, a flat land ethnic group of our beloved country has been commissioned from 77 BMA LC. May Almighty bless you to serve the motherland maintaining full responsibility.
> 
> PC-Ops Room



Didnt know about this tribe.
https://www.orissapost.com/mandi-tribe-where-girls-marry-their-father-in-bangladesh/


----------



## bluesky

ghost250 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Thanks for uploding this video clip. Very impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

The Ronin said:


>



little children playing around hahaha


----------



## Michael Corleone

bdslph said:


> little children playing around hahaha


Well what do you expect, demonstration and the soldiers are having fun xD


----------



## The Ronin

Modified Type-56 Assault Rifle of Bangladesh Army with new Rail system, Aimpoint Collimator Sight, New Grips, upgraded barrel and Long stroke.

https://www.defseca.com/defence-ind...stBi_INivjXhfc9EAdVAN4WQtM35rXTfT92cS2uCWB9GU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Indigenously made Tank Simulator of Bangladesh Army


----------



## ~Phoenix~

(copied from the other forum)











Riverine assault exercise of Bangladesh Army held in Kaptai Lake, Rangamati.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

According to PSBD Army Aviation is planning to acquire 2 new Bell helicopters. Bangladesh Police is also on the process of procuring a single new Bell helicopter. Rumor is that Bell 429 and the 412 are frontrunners for the pick!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

~Phoenix~ said:


> (copied from the other forum)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riverine assault exercise of Bangladesh Army held in Kaptai Lake, Rangamati.



looks good.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Lol, BD doesn't need any fighters capable of taking on Rafale and Su-30MKI when the base is so close TRG-300 can destroy it completely. All it has to do is target every single hardened structure being built with 1 or 2 rockets.







http://alert5.com/2019/01/08/india-to-build-hardened-aircraft-shelters-at-bases-near-to-china/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

Philip the Arab said:


> Lol, BD doesn't need any fighters capable of taking on Rafale and Su-30MKI when the base is so close TRG-300 can destroy it completely. All it has to do is target every single hardened structure being built with 1 or 2 rockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://alert5.com/2019/01/08/india-to-build-hardened-aircraft-shelters-at-bases-near-to-china/




Just checked on Google Earth:

Tezpur - Needs 300km T-300A that BD is considering.

Chabua - Too far away and BD will need to look at cruise/ballistic missile strikes here.

Hasimara - Can be targeted by 120km range T-300B that BD has placed order for.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

What would be the best strategy? Take out the bunkers or take out the runways?

Now with runways you could launch a barrage and then double tap an hour or two later killing everyone repairing it and prevent repair of it again.

Using about 5 Kasirgas you could take out more or less the whole runway by individually targeting each missile. In a few hours after reloading the vehicles and scooting the vehicles a few miles away the same amount of missiles could be launched again targeting the exact same locations thereby killing repair crews, and destroying equipment.






@mb444

Could this work?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army is buying 1000 units of 155mm High Explosives (HE) shells for Nora B-52 Self Propelled Howitzers.

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc...nGOuy1fzn7OBX3N8diSSxo06GDMRvL2EgR6lril1MNX_I






FIBUA and CT training are becoming prominent with Army training for unconventional warfare.





















HEAT: Penetrating the enemy is my passion.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin

From some recent pictures comparing with the olds, it makes a clear sense that Bangladesh Army is upgrading the Yugoslavian 105mm M56 howitzer; some of those have been spotted in the recent hardware exhibitions. The upgraded M56 howitzer, known as M56/33 also, has many changes in it comparing to the regular M56 howitzers which provide better service. A brief description is given below for being easily understandable.

Upgradation kit:

1. New 33-caliber barrel replacing the old 28-caliber barrel;
2. New double buffle muzzle break;
3.New breech and breech block;
4. Modified pneumatic equilibrator &
5. Additional weight on trails.

Advantages:

1. Increased firing range by using new HE-ER BB shell with 18.1 km range (old one had 16.6 km range) and new HE-ER BT shell coving the distance of 15 km (old shell had 14.5 km range);

2. Capability of firing all 105mm NATO rounds;
3. Upgradation kit weights only 233 kg which is only 11% of standard M56 howitzer &
4. Upgrade operations are carried out locally.






Bangladesh Army operated several models of 120mm mortars. One of those is Brandt AM50, made in France. Bangladesh Army used three types of shells in the system- M44 HE rounds, MK62 illuminating (ILLUM) rounds and MK62 smoke rounds. The range of the mortar is 6.3 km. These mortars are in reserve at present.






Iranian HM16 120mm heavy mortar of Bangladesh Army displayed in the military hardware show of 2016. Bangladesh has unknown number of these in reserve.






Bangladesh Army Panasonic CF31 MK3/MK4 Toughbook rugged combat laptop in display. These laptops can be operated in any terrain and in any atmosphere.






Bangladesh Army Special Force PARA-Commando member with Micro-UZI Sub-Machine gun during joint exercise with India.






DJI Mavic 2 UAV used by Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin

About the Type 83 122mm howitzers of the Bangladesh Arrmy

Type 83 is a 122mm gun howitzer developed in China. The Bangladesh Army purchased these weapons as an add-on to the Type 54-1 regiments that are already in service.

A standard artillery brigade normally has three artillery regiments including two field regiment artillery. Amongst those two FRAs one of the regiment is equipped with 105mm howitzers and the other one is allocated the 122mm howitzers. The third regiment is usually armed with 155mm or 130mm howitzers for counter battery engagement and offensive fire missions.

The Type 83 has a range of 19 km and can be fired at a rate of 8 rounds per minute manned by a crew of 8 artillerymen.

The weapon is suitable for use in paddy fields and soft terrain where Type 96 guns with tri-legs have difficulties.

The total weight of the gun system is 2.7 tons and is transported by 3 ton class army trucks such as IVECO or Mercedes Benz.

The Bangladesh Army maintains over 20 of these guns. Further units were not ordered as there was preference for Type 96 howitzers.

#Defseca Exclusive #BangladeshArmy Source: defseca.com






Bangladesh Army Renault TRM 180.11 towing an Oto Merala Mod56 105mm towed howitzer.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Ronin

Inside of Otokar Cobra-1 APC of Bangladesh Army

Picture from Military Hardware Display 2017

PC-DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army is conducting winter exercise "Bijoy Gourob" in Gold Island

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


>


Tell that to the Pakistanis here who think soldiers quarreling in Mali shows Bangladesh army is inept and morally ill disciplined

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bd_4_ever

Michael Corleone said:


> Tell that to the Pakistanis here who think soldiers quarreling in Mali shows Bangladesh army is inept and morally ill disciplined



Don't worry about Pakistanis. As resident dada @Joe Shearer would say: "Logic is not Green Chaddi's strongest suit".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vishwambhar

Philip the Arab said:


> Lol, BD doesn't need any fighters capable of taking on Rafale and Su-30MKI when the base is so close TRG-300 can destroy it completely. All it has to do is target every single hardened structure being built with 1 or 2 rockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://alert5.com/2019/01/08/india-to-build-hardened-aircraft-shelters-at-bases-near-to-china/



It seems you ppl underestimate the power of India too much.... Agreed kasirga is a capable system but do you know what amount of armoured / mechanised forces India can deploy to take on BD? Mere site of those regiments will make BD change its mind to use kasirga..... Even if they still dare and destroy 2/3 air bases can you even imagine India's response??? Indian shivalik, satpura, nilgiri, talwar, tabar, tarkash class warships will block sea lanes of BD.... They will start taking out BD warships one by one with those crazy brahmos, harpoons, excoset.... Any BD air challenge will be answered by Barak 8 missile Sam on those vls capable warships.... From land bases too India will start taking out bases after bases with those crazy brahmos..... Trust me in no time BD will be sitting on negotiation table with India and agree on the terms India will set for him....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goku

vishwambhar said:


> It seems you ppl underestimate the power of India too much.... Agreed kasirga is a capable system but do you know what amount of armoured / mechanised forces India can deploy to take on BD? Mere site of those regiments will make BD change its mind to use kasirga..... Even if they still dare and destroy 2/3 air bases can you even imagine India's response??? Indian shivalik, satpura, nilgiri, talwar, tabar, tarkash class warships will block sea lanes of BD.... They will start taking out BD warships one by one with those crazy brahmos, harpoons, excoset.... Any BD air challenge will be answered by Barak 8 missile Sam on those vls capable warships.... From land bases too India will start taking out bases after bases with those crazy brahmos..... Trust me in no time BD will be sitting on negotiation table with India and agree on the terms India will set for him....


Shhh its just a forum , let it continue.


----------



## vishwambhar

Goku said:


> Shhh its just a forum , let it continue.



Some time reality dose is needed to wake up early or else you will reach late office only to receive wrath of your BOSS.... In dreams almost everyone dreams of kicking his BOSS left right and centre but when they wake up they wake up in real tough hard bitter world and move on....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglarBagh

Goku said:


> Shhh its just a forum , let it continue.





vishwambhar said:


> Some time reality dose is needed to wake up early or else you will reach late office only to receive wrath of your BOSS.... In dreams almost everyone dreams of kicking his BOSS left right and centre but when they wake up they wake up in real tough hard bitter world and move on....



Lol, you are absolutely right! Only because it's a forum Indians can dream on. The never ending wet dream of becoming a supa pawa with out of the world vedic tech.
It's just a forum guys but carry on by all means!!!


----------



## Goku

BanglarBagh said:


> Lol, you are absolutely right! Only because it's a forum Indians can dream on. The never ending wet dream of becoming a supa pawa with out of the world vedic tech.
> It's just a forum guys but carry on by all means!!!


Lol so true man , its just a forum.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

BanglarBagh said:


> Lol, you are absolutely right! Only because it's a forum Indians can dream on. The never ending wet dream of becoming a supa pawa with out of the world vedic tech.
> It's just a forum guys but carry on by all means!!!



Same way I can say about BD members when they dream about cutting India's chicken neck or taking out Indian bases with kasirga, or taking care of Myanmar with 36 western fighters and taking care of India with 36 Chinese fighters... Why ??? just because it's a forum..... The never ending dream of taking on supa powa is over.... Wake up and report office...


----------



## leonblack08

vishwambhar said:


> Some time reality dose is needed to wake up early or else you will reach late office only to receive wrath of your BOSS.... In dreams almost everyone dreams of kicking his BOSS left right and centre but when they wake up they wake up in real tough hard bitter world and move on....



I typically avoid the mudslinging in the forums. But I am a bit confused and can't help but ask- on one hand you are persistently claiming BD and India are strategic allies. And now you are claiming India is the Boss and we should report to you.

You see, alliance happens when two parties think of themselves as equals and which helps foster a friendly attitude. 

The very moment that you have suggested India to be a "BOSS", clearly revealed your duplicitous true intentions. And this is exactly why Bangladesh and India will never be allies. Because we simply do not trust you.

Friendly neighbors? Yes.

Allies? NO

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## vishwambhar

leonblack08 said:


> I typically avoid the mudslinging in the forums. But I am a bit confused and can't help but ask- on one hand you are persistently claiming BD and India are strategic allies. And now you are claiming India is the Boss and we should report to you.
> 
> You see, alliance happens when two parties think of themselves as equals and which helps foster a friendly attitude.
> 
> The very moment that you have suggested India to be a "BOSS", clearly revealed your duplicitous true intentions. And this is exactly why Bangladesh and India will never be allies. Because we simply do not trust you.
> 
> Friendly neighbors? Yes.
> 
> Allies? NO



I take my words back.... Nobody is boss and nobody is an ally... We are both neighbours and we will need each other in future.....


----------



## Bilal9

vishwambhar said:


> I take my words back.... Nobody is boss and nobody is an ally... We are both neighbours and we will need each other in future.....



Toothpaste is out of the tube buddy...good luck putting it back in.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vishwambhar

Does Bangladesh operate 155 MM artillery? If yes which one?


----------



## ghost250

vishwambhar said:


> Does Bangladesh operate 155 MM artillery? If yes which one?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vishwambhar

ghost250 said:


> View attachment 602510
> 
> View attachment 602509



Thanks... what is the name of this? Looks lethal...


----------



## Destranator

vishwambhar said:


> Thanks... what is the name of this? Looks lethal...


Self-propelled Eastern Nuclear Silo Buster.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Al-Ansar said:


> Self-propelled Eastern Nuclear Silo Buster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

vishwambhar said:


> Thanks... what is the name of this? Looks lethal...



Nora B-52



Al-Ansar said:


> Self-propelled Eastern Nuclear Silo Buster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Otokar Cobra 1 APC of Bangladesh Army on a freight train. According to DTB these are newly delivered APC.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

The Ronin said:


> Otokar Cobra APC of Bangladesh Army on a freight train. According to DTB these are newly delivered APC.


Cobra 1 or 2?


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Cobra 1 or 2?


These are old 1s BD uses during UN missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These are old 1s BD uses during UN missions.


Also seen them on police duty with same paint


----------



## The Ronin

Some moments of Exercise Sampriti-IX, a joint military exercise of Bangladesh Army and Indian Army. In this exercise, personnels from both countries will practice CT ops in mountainous and jungle terrain.



















































Bangladesh Army special force PARA-Commando members in UAE SWAT Challenge 2020


















DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These are old 1s BD uses during UN missions.



BD never sent Otokar Cobra 1 in UN mission AFAIK. They would have been transported via cargo plane if they wanted that. This picture was taken in Feni so they could be newly delivered. UN products never come through ship.



Michael Corleone said:


> Also seen them on police duty with same paint



Perhaps you saw them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

US made Kingfisher 29 based patroller is one of the latest additions to the newly formed riverine infantry brigade of Bangladesh Army. The aluminium vessel carries 15 passengers with cargo easily and efficiently at speed up to 30 knots. A pair of Volvo D3-170 engines deliver a combined 340 hp at 4000 rpm. Total 52 boats of this model have been ordered by the army.

© Shadman Al Samee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vishwambhar

The Ronin said:


> Otokar Cobra 1 APC of Bangladesh Army on a freight train. According to DTB these are newly delivered APC.



What is a name of this station in the picture? I can't read it fully.... It's really a beautiful station.... Walkway going in thick banana trees jungle looks really cool..... In south India we have such beautiful small railway stations....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> BD never sent Otokar Cobra 1 in UN mission AFAIK. They would have been transported via cargo plane if they wanted that. This picture was taken in Feni so they could be newly delivered. UN products never come through ship.
> 
> Perhaps you saw them.





The Ronin said:


> US made Kingfisher 29 based patroller is one of the latest additions to the newly formed riverine infantry brigade of Bangladesh Army. The aluminium vessel carries 15 passengers with cargo easily and efficiently at speed up to 30 knots. A pair of Volvo D3-170 engines deliver a combined 340 hp at 4000 rpm. Total 52 boats of this model have been ordered by the army.
> 
> © Shadman Al Samee



There is no reason whatsoever that these simple craft could not be made locally. I am surprised that license manufacture has not been initiated in Bangladesh. Far more complicated items are made in Bangladesh Ordnance Factory (BOF) and in DEW, respectively. Maybe they needed these in a hurry as initial batch and to have proof-of-concept to work the bugs out for local conditions.

On a side note, looks like the Metalcraft mini patroller has a pintle-mount up front for submachine-guns (not fitted).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Officer Cadet Zawad, from Bangladesh, briefs his platoon staff on his plan of attack.⁠ Acting in the role of Platoon Commander, he will then go on to give his orders to the rest of 36 Platoon, Imjin Company.⁠

PC- Royal Military Academy, Sandhurst

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

vishwambhar said:


> What is a name of this station in the picture? I can't read it fully.... It's really a beautiful station.... Walkway going in thick banana trees jungle looks really cool..... In south India we have such beautiful small railway stations....



The Railway station is called Jinardi. It is 4 KM from major station Ghorasal and 39 KM from Dhaka. The line is meter gauge in this area.


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Officer Cadet Zawad, from Bangladesh, briefs his platoon staff on his plan of attack.⁠ Acting in the role of Platoon Commander, he will then go on to give his orders to the rest of 36 Platoon, Imjin Company.⁠
> 
> PC- Royal Military Academy, Sandhurst


It’s funny how bengalis used to be discriminated because of short skinny stature and here we are a Bengali in sandhirt with standard gears that you would expect western soldiers to carry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=Mz...4945b6d01ab70af6&token=91622240&lang=zh_CN#rd

It might be worth reading in regard of Type 15 lightweight MBT.
-Sharing coordinate among all units in a combined arms battalion.
-Network centric, A spot B shoot.
-Firing beyond visual range with maximum range of 15-16KM.


----------



## ghost250

according to world military defense power fb grp, Bangladesh army got the delivery of ground based electronic warfare system from thales..











##
*World Military Defence Power*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ebr77

The Ronin said:


>


It swat -- which is a branch in Police. Why is this being labeled BD Army?


----------



## ghost250

nd they want to fight bangladesh army...lul...

https://www.somoynews.tv/pages/details/202454

*মিয়ানমার সেনাবাহিনীর ২০ সদস্যকে আটক করার দাবি করেছে আরাকান আর্মি। মিয়ানমারের গণমাধ্যম ইরাবতি অনলাইন জানায়, আটক সেনাসদস্যদের মধ্যে এক জন ব্যাটেলিয়ন কমান্ডারও রয়েছেন। *


আরাকান আর্মির (এএ) বরাতে তারা জানায়, মিয়ানমারের কিয়াকতাও ও পালেতওয়া টাউনশিপের মধ্যকার সীমান্তে থাকা কালাদান নদীর পূর্ব দিকে মন্ত থঅন পিইন গ্রামে যুদ্ধের পর তারা সরকারি সেনাদের আটক করে।

আরাকান আর্মির তথ্য কর্মকর্তা খাইঙ থুখা জানায়, এই ব্যাটালিয়নটি মঙ্গলবার এসেছিল চিন রাজ্যের মিওয়া হিলটপ চৌকির শক্তি বৃদ্ধি করতে।* প্রচণ্ড লড়াইয়ের পর ব্যাটালিয়ন কমান্ডার লে. কর্নেল থেট নাইঙ ওওসহ ২০ সৈন্যকে আটক করেছে তারা।*

খাইঙ থুখা আরও জানান, আরাকান আর্মি আন্তর্জাতিক নিয়ম অনুযায়ী সামরিক সদস্যদের আটক রাখবে। *এছাড়া ২০ জনের বেশি মিয়ানমার সেনাসদস্যের লাশ পড়ে থাকতে দেখা গেছে। এসময় তাদের সাথে অস্ত্র ও গোলাবারুদও ছিল।



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tanveer666

ghost250 said:


> nd they want to fight bangladesh army...lul...
> 
> https://www.somoynews.tv/pages/details/202454
> 
> *মিয়ানমার সেনাবাহিনীর ২০ সদস্যকে আটক করার দাবি করেছে আরাকান আর্মি। মিয়ানমারের গণমাধ্যম ইরাবতি অনলাইন জানায়, আটক সেনাসদস্যদের মধ্যে এক জন ব্যাটেলিয়ন কমান্ডারও রয়েছেন। *
> 
> 
> আরাকান আর্মির (এএ) বরাতে তারা জানায়, মিয়ানমারের কিয়াকতাও ও পালেতওয়া টাউনশিপের মধ্যকার সীমান্তে থাকা কালাদান নদীর পূর্ব দিকে মন্ত থঅন পিইন গ্রামে যুদ্ধের পর তারা সরকারি সেনাদের আটক করে।
> 
> আরাকান আর্মির তথ্য কর্মকর্তা খাইঙ থুখা জানায়, এই ব্যাটালিয়নটি মঙ্গলবার এসেছিল চিন রাজ্যের মিওয়া হিলটপ চৌকির শক্তি বৃদ্ধি করতে।* প্রচণ্ড লড়াইয়ের পর ব্যাটালিয়ন কমান্ডার লে. কর্নেল থেট নাইঙ ওওসহ ২০ সৈন্যকে আটক করেছে তারা।*
> 
> খাইঙ থুখা আরও জানান, আরাকান আর্মি আন্তর্জাতিক নিয়ম অনুযায়ী সামরিক সদস্যদের আটক রাখবে। *এছাড়া ২০ জনের বেশি মিয়ানমার সেনাসদস্যের লাশ পড়ে থাকতে দেখা গেছে। এসময় তাদের সাথে অস্ত্র ও গোলাবারুদও ছিল।
> View attachment 613069
> *


sad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

*Myanmar’s Arakan Army Captures 30 Government Troops, Battalion Commander*
2020-03-11





Myanmar government troops are shown in custody with their weapons after their capture by the Arakan Army, March 11, 2020.
Screen grab from video

Myanmar’s rebel Arakan Army captured 30 government soldiers, including a battalion commander, near the Paletwa township in western Myanmar’s Chin state during heavy fighting this week, the ethnic armed group said in an announcement on Tuesday.

A large quantity of weapons was captured along with the group, said the AA—a mostly ethnic Rakhine force that seeks greater autonomy in neighboring Rakhine state. The group added that a number of its own troops were killed during the clash.

Speaking to RFA’s Myanmar Service on Wednesday, AA spokesman Khine Thukha confirmed the capture, saying the fighting had occurred near Paletwa, where hostilities have spilled over in recent weeks from neighboring Rakhine.

“We had some fighting in Paletwa township on March 9 and 10. We captured 20 soldiers, including Light Infantry Battalion No. 7 commander Col. Thet Naing Oo,” the AA spokesman said.

“We captured 10 more today, including a major and another major from a medical unit. Now we have a total of 30,” he added.

Other officers and soldiers from Myanmar’s government army had also been captured in 2019, Khine Thukha said, while declining to give more detailed information for reasons of security.

Reached by phone for comment, Gen. Tun Tun Nyi—vice chairman of the Myanmar military’s True News Information Team—declined to give a statement, saying he was traveling and was unaware of the troops’ capture.

Also speaking to RFA, a resident of Chin state’s Miewa village said he had seen government troops in AA custody, though.

“I saw that the AA took about 30 soldiers while they were passing our village,” he said.

Fighting between AA troops and government forces has now raged around Miewa, Mont Than Pyin, Kyauttan, and Pwe Wone villages in Paletwa for almost a month, with at least two villagers killed and four injured by artillery fire and airstrikes launched from fighter jets and helicopters, sources say.

Meanwhile, in fighting to the south in Rakhine, a woman was killed and six people injured when a shell fell into Kyauktaw township’s Kyaw Shi Pyin village at about 2:00 a.m., local sources said.

In a recent statement, the Rakhine Ethnic Congress (REC) relief group said that fighting has displaced about 130,000 people in Rakhine and adjacent Chin state since early 2019, with more than 100 killed and 300 injured.

_*Reported by Waiyan Moe Myint for RFA’s Myanmar Service. Translated by Khet Mar. Written in English by Richard Finney.

https://www.rfa.org/english/news/myanmar/captures-03112020160823.html*_


----------



## The Ronin

yasinbin said:


> It swat -- which is a branch in Police. Why is this being labeled BD Army?



Check the camo. All sources said it was army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Check the camo. All sources said it was army.



Which light tanks will be upgraded with 125mm smoothbore, Type 59? I don't know if we have any other light tanks in the inventory... and I don't know if you could call the Type 59 (at about 40 tons) a 'light' tank. 

Don't Type 59G's in our Army inventory also use a 125mm smoothbore and with a Type 96 welded turret?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> Which light tanks will be upgraded with 125mm smoothbore, Type 59? I don't know if we have any other light tanks in the inventory... and I don't know if you could call the Type 59 (at about 40 tons) a 'light' tank.
> 
> Don't Type 59G's in our Army inventory also use a 125mm smoothbore and with a Type 96 welded turret?


The Type-59G doesnt use a type-96 welded turret.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Which light tanks will be upgraded with 125mm smoothbore, Type 59? I don't know if we have any other light tanks in the inventory... and I don't know if you could call the Type 59 (at about 40 tons) a 'light' tank.
> 
> Don't Type 59G's in our Army inventory also use a 125mm smoothbore and with a Type 96 welded turret?


Type 69- 2 gen these were upgraded with 100mm gun before but I can’t imagine a 125mm caliber fitting in those small turrets without drastically reducing shell storage, crew space
The durjoy upgrade doesn’t use a type 96 turret, although one prototype was fitted with such... the center of gravity was messed up and the tank had difficulty in uphill turret traverse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Type 69- 2 gen these were upgraded with 100mm gun before but I can’t imagine a 125mm caliber fitting in those small turrets without drastically reducing shell storage, crew space
> The durjoy upgrade doesn’t use a type 96 turret, although one prototype was fitted with such... the center of gravity was messed up and the tank had difficulty in uphill turret traverse


 
Interesting, so there remains the questions - what type of Turret the Type 59 is using and the Type 60 Gen. 2 will use?

AFAIK all internet sources are saying Durjoy uses a Type 96G turret. Maybe there needs to be a smaller new Turret design to suit these small hulls or convert them to tank killer turret-less situation a la jagdpanther which is unheard of since WWII.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> Interesting, so there remains the questions - what type of Turret the Type 59 is using and the Type 60 Gen. 2 will use?
> 
> AFAIK all internet sources are saying Durjoy uses a Type 96G turret. Maybe there needs to be a smaller new Turret design to suit these small hulls or convert them to tank killer turret-less situation a la jagdpanther which is unheard of since WWII.


You should research yourself.

Here is a Type-96, without the ERA blocks:






Here is a type59G










You can see the old turret underneath the era, the cupola is visible.












Bilal9 said:


> Interesting, so there remains the questions - what type of Turret the Type 59 is using and the Type 60 Gen. 2 will use?
> 
> AFAIK all internet sources are saying Durjoy uses a Type 96G turret. Maybe there needs to be a smaller new Turret design to suit these small hulls or convert them to tank killer turret-less situation a la jagdpanther which is unheard of since WWII.


Replacing the turret makes no sense, militarily or financially.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Interesting, so there remains the questions - what type of Turret the Type 59 is using and the Type 60 Gen. 2 will use?
> 
> AFAIK all internet sources are saying Durjoy uses a Type 96G turret. Maybe there needs to be a smaller new Turret design to suit these small hulls or convert them to tank killer turret-less situation a la jagdpanther which is unheard of since WWII.


From the alzarrar tank that was wrecked a few years ago... it seems there’s add on armour that squares off the existing turret... durjoy turrets look more or less the same... (given its Chinese package)
Trying to make them into turretless tank killers will be cost prohibitive and there has been some British tank destroyers during Cold War with turretless design but those too are fashioned out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Michael Corleone said:


> From the alzarrar tank that was wrecked a few years ago... it seems there’s add on armour that squares off the existing turret... durjoy turrets look more or less the same... (given its Chinese package)
> Trying to make them into turretless tank killers will be cost prohibitive and there has been some British tank destroyers during Cold War with turretless design but those too are fashioned out


AZ uses add on armour around the old turret, along with ERA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> AZ uses add on armour around the old turret, along with ERA.
> View attachment 613219
> View attachment 613220
> View attachment 613221
> View attachment 613222
> View attachment 613223


Seems durjoy is just rebranded AJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Bilal9 said:


> *Which light tanks will be upgraded with 125mm smoothbore*, Type 59? I don't know if we have any other light tanks in the inventory... and I don't know if you could call the Type 59 (at about 40 tons) a 'light' tank.
> 
> Don't Type 59G's in our Army inventory also use a 125mm smoothbore and with a Type 96 welded turret?



vt-5...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> From the alzarrar tank that was wrecked a few years ago... it seems there’s add on armour that squares off the existing turret... durjoy turrets look more or less the same... (given its Chinese package)
> Trying to make them into turretless tank killers will be cost prohibitive and there has been some British tank destroyers during Cold War with turretless design but those too are fashioned out



Al Zarrar uses a turret very similar to a welded turret in the Chinese Type 88C as seen below. ERA has *NOT *been fitted to this example below. However with ERA armor plates fitted, similarity to Al Zarrar turret is striking. Please see above for images of Al Zarrar with ERA plates. Can't tell if Al Zarrar also has the Chinese type turret bustle for turret protection and carrying supplies. Bustle is fitted however.






Type 88A and 88B have the cast turrets.





All Type 88s initially sported the 105mm rifled 'Type 83 cannon' copied from an Austrian example. Later - all Type 88's (including Type 88C like the Al Zarrar) were upgraded to the 125mm smoothbore and 730 HP engine. Some of these in PLA service also were fitted with a 1000 HP engine.

Myanmar has 230 of these Type 88's and the specs in PLA and Tatmadaw Service are as below:
Crew: 4
Weight: 39.5 tonne
Engine: 730hp 12150L-7BW diesel
Transmission: Mechanical, planetary
Track: Metallic, later variants have RMSh, with rubber-tyred road wheels
Suspension: Torsion bar
Radio: Receive/transmit, telephone
Dimension: Length: 10.65m; Height: 2.3m; Width: 3.3m
Cruising range: 430km , or 600km with external tanks
Speed: Max road 57km/h



Michael Corleone said:


> Seems durjoy is just rebranded AJ



Durjoy = Al Zarrar = Type 88C turret + Type 59 Hull + 125mm smoothbore +730 HP diesel + new target finder/designator electronics

But like you said, Durjoy 59G production models may use a cast turret with ERA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Al Zarrar uses a turret very similar to a welded turret in the Chinese Type 88C as seen below. ERA has *NOT *been fitted to this example below. However with ERA armor plates fitted, similarity to Al Zarrar turret is striking. Please see above for images of Al Zarrar with ERA plates. Can't tell if Al Zarrar also has the Chinese type turret bustle for turret protection and carrying supplies. Bustle is fitted however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 88A and 88B have the cast turrets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Type 88s initially sported the 105mm rifled 'Type 83 cannon' copied from an Austrian example. Later - all Type 88's (including Type 88C like the Al Zarrar) were upgraded to the 125mm smoothbore and 730 HP engine. Some of these in PLA service also were fitted with a 1000 HP engine.
> 
> Myanmar has 230 of these Type 88's and the specs in PLA and Tatmadaw Service are as below:
> Crew: 4
> Weight: 39.5 tonne
> Engine: 730hp 12150L-7BW diesel
> Transmission: Mechanical, planetary
> Track: Metallic, later variants have RMSh, with rubber-tyred road wheels
> Suspension: Torsion bar
> Radio: Receive/transmit, telephone
> Dimension: Length: 10.65m; Height: 2.3m; Width: 3.3m
> Cruising range: 430km , or 600km with external tanks
> Speed: Max road 57km/h
> 
> 
> 
> Durjoy = Al Zarrar = Type 88C turret + Type 59 Hull + 125mm smoothbore +730 HP diesel + new target finder/designator electronics
> 
> But like you said, Durjoy 59G production models may use a cast turret with ERA.


Durjoy without ERA looks a lot like the type 88 cast turret

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Durjoy without ERA looks a lot like the type 88 cast turret



You are correct it seems, more so when one realizes that the PLA were able to fit a 125mm smoothbore on this turret successfully in the later version Type 88's.

The older 105mm rifled gun barrel has *two barrel sub-sections ahead of the fat smoke discharge suppressor fitting* in the middle of the barrel. The 125mm smoothbore as seen below, *has three sub-sections*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

@UKBengali @Bilal9 @Avicenna @bluesky @Michael Corleone @leonblack08
@Al-Ansar @The Ronin @BanglarBagh 

Kindly remove the Star from the insignia of East Bengal Regment....it is sth that belongs to Pakistan....Don't misuse our Star....You can can change it with the Lily.




@Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

JohnWick said:


> @UKBengali @Bilal9 @Avicenna @bluesky @Michael Corleone @leonblack08
> @Al-Ansar @The Ronin @BanglarBagh
> 
> Kindly remove the Star from the insignia of East Bengal Regment....it is sth that belongs to Pakistan....Don't misuse our Star....You can can change it with the Lily.
> View attachment 616673
> 
> @Imran Khan



Kindly stop tagging me on a unnecessary post to get your attention.

I am sure people have better things to do than to cater to your attention seeking behavior.


----------



## JohnWick

leonblack08 said:


> Kindly stop tagging me on a unnecessary post to get your attention.
> 
> I am sure people have better things to do than to cater to your attention seeking behavior.


Don't get it personal its an open forum.


----------



## Tanveer666

JohnWick said:


> @UKBengali @Bilal9 @Avicenna @bluesky @Michael Corleone @leonblack08
> @Al-Ansar @The Ronin @BanglarBagh
> 
> Kindly remove the Star from the insignia of East Bengal Regment....it is sth that belongs to Pakistan....Don't misuse our Star....You can can change it with the Lily.
> View attachment 616673
> 
> @Imran Khan


Make us remove it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

JohnWick said:


> @UKBengali @Bilal9 @Avicenna @bluesky @Michael Corleone @leonblack08
> @Al-Ansar @The Ronin @BanglarBagh
> 
> Kindly remove the Star from the insignia of East Bengal Regment....it is sth that belongs to Pakistan....Don't misuse our Star....You can can change it with the Lily.
> View attachment 616673
> 
> @Imran Khan


The regiment earnt it’s right to keep the star protecting your grandma’s? No?
Everywhere I see it’s been replaced by the water lily...


----------



## Avicenna

JohnWick said:


> @UKBengali @Bilal9 @Avicenna @bluesky @Michael Corleone @leonblack08
> @Al-Ansar @The Ronin @BanglarBagh
> 
> Kindly remove the Star from the insignia of East Bengal Regment....it is sth that belongs to Pakistan....Don't misuse our Star....You can can change it with the Lily.
> View attachment 616673
> 
> @Imran Khan



Give it up buddy.

You seek attention like a teenage girl.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

JohnWick said:


> @UKBengali @Bilal9 @Avicenna @bluesky @Michael Corleone @leonblack08
> @Al-Ansar @The Ronin @BanglarBagh
> 
> Kindly remove the Star from the insignia of East Bengal Regment....it is sth that belongs to Pakistan....Don't misuse our Star....You can can change it with the Lily.
> View attachment 616673
> 
> @Imran Khan



I will pass on your request to the East Bengal Regiment senior management. 

I don't know if the star on top of the crest is a Pakistani thing or pre-dates Pakistan period, the EBR was formed prior to the creation of Pakistan I believe. One has to ask - who cares about the crest? I don't...

EBR did do their duty for saving Lahore in 1965 under the leadership of our former president Lt. Col. Zia-Ur-Rahman who was the EBR leader at that time. He received a Hilal-e-Jurat for this after the 1965 war.

https://web.archive.org/web/20140202231047/http://ncml.page.tl/Hilal_e_Jurat.htm

As did the rest of the EBR contingent, with 3 Sitara-e-Jurat and 8 Tamgha-e-Jurat awarded. The star may represent the Sitara-e-Jurat awards. I don't know.

https://www.thedailystar.net/op-ed/politics/indo-pak-war-1965-146932

At the end of the war, EBR had the honor of being awarded the highest number of gallantry awards among all the regiments of the Pakistan Army. 1 EBR were hailed as the saviors of Lahore. An Indian Army tank that the regiment destroyed in the war is displayed as a war trophy in Chittagong Cantonment, their HQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglarBagh

JohnWick said:


> @UKBengali @Bilal9 @Avicenna @bluesky @Michael Corleone @leonblack08
> @Al-Ansar @The Ronin @BanglarBagh
> 
> Kindly remove the Star from the insignia of East Bengal Regment....it is sth that belongs to Pakistan....Don't misuse our Star....You can can change it with the Lily.
> View attachment 616673
> 
> @Imran Khan



If it bothers you that much, ask your Govt. to file a formal complaint to our Govt. regarding the issue. I don't know how much help that will be though!
On another note, the star doesn't belong to only Pakistan per say.....


----------



## JohnWick

Tanveer666 said:


> Make us remove it


I was giving just a suggestion, it the only insignia AFAIK has a star/crescent on it so that the remains of the half a decade ago conflict can be buried....And we can easily forget about it.



BanglarBagh said:


> If it bothers you that much, ask your Govt. to file a formal complaint to our Govt. regarding the issue. I don't know how much help that will be though!
> On another note, the star doesn't belong to only Pakistan per say.....


It was just a brotherly suggestion....Our Govt. didn't even give a speech when you hanged people whose only crime was the love and loyalty towards Pakistan....So it not gonna happen....And as the matter that worse star is it....This regiment was created by Govt/Army of Pakistan before 1971.


----------



## JohnWick

Bilal9 said:


> I will pass on your request to the East Bengal Regiment senior management.
> 
> I don't know if the star on top of the crest is a Pakistani thing or pre-dates Pakistan period, the EBR was formed prior to the creation of Pakistan I believe. One has to ask - who cares about the crest? I don't...
> 
> EBR did do their duty for saving Lahore in 1965 under the leadership of our former president Lt. Col. Zia-Ur-Rahman who was the EBR leader at that time. He received a Hilal-e-Jurat for this after the 1965 war.
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20140202231047/http://ncml.page.tl/Hilal_e_Jurat.htm
> 
> As did the rest of the EBR contingent, with 3 Sitara-e-Jurat and 8 Tamgha-e-Jurat awarded. The star may represent the Sitara-e-Jurat awards. I don't know.
> 
> https://www.thedailystar.net/op-ed/politics/indo-pak-war-1965-146932
> 
> At the end of the war, EBR had the honor of being awarded the highest number of gallantry awards among all the regiments of the Pakistan Army. 1 EBR were hailed as the saviors of Lahore. An Indian Army tank that the regiment destroyed in the war is displayed as a war trophy in Chittagong Cantonment, their HQ.


Actually You are 100% true but now it is not 1965, it is 2020....And plz stop calling it Lahore if it is then they were defending their country....AFA i concerned kindly remove the Star on it....



Avicenna said:


> Give it up buddy.
> 
> You seek attention like a teenage girl.


My only matter of concern was the star if you don't mind kindly change it with lily....why are you still using it like all other regiments of PA....?
It is your choice whether you put lily, Fish or Shark symbol over it....


----------



## vishwambhar

> 1 EBR were hailed as the saviors of Lahore. An Indian Army tank that the regiment destroyed in the war is displayed as a war trophy in Chittagong Cantonment, their HQ.



Bangladesh now should immediately remove this destroyed tank from chittagong cantonment.... we are now strategic allies and keeping such things on display as a war trophy doesn't make Bangladesh look good....



JohnWick said:


> My only matter of concern was the star if you don't mind kindly change it with lily....why are you still using it like all other regiments of PA....?
> It is your choice whether you put lily, Fish or Shark symbol over it....



Hilsa symbol will be perfect...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

vishwambhar said:


> Bangladesh now should immediately remove this destroyed tank from chittagong cantonment.... we are now strategic allies and keeping such things on display as a war trophy doesn't make Bangladesh look good....


I’ll give you Bangladeshi passport now.


----------



## Bilal9

JohnWick said:


> Actually You are 100% true but now it is not 1965, it is 2020....And plz stop calling it Lahore if it is then they were defending their country....AFA i concerned kindly remove the Star on it....
> 
> 
> My only matter of concern was the star if you don't mind kindly change it with lily....why are you still using it like all other regiments of PA....?
> It is your choice whether you put lily, Fish or Shark symbol over it....



You're bored $hitless dude - you need to find a hobby like cleaning carburetors...seriously, who gives a $hit...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ebr77

vishwambhar said:


> Bangladesh now should immediately remove this destroyed tank from chittagong cantonment.... we are now strategic allies and keeping such things on display as a war trophy doesn't make Bangladesh look good....
> 
> 
> 
> Hilsa symbol will be perfect...



I think we will do as we please . Not what India or Pakistan thinks we ought to do .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

polanski said:


> Бангладешская воздушная гвардия не имеет ни малейшего представления о истребителе. Франция ни за что не продаст Rafale, чтобы потерять 30 миллиардов долларов из Индии. Индия купит подводную лодку класса Scorpene, радар AESA и истребители.
> 
> Бангладешская воздушная гвардия всегда будет дебилом Азии. Сильный удар отсталого, который не имеет ни малейшего понятия и никогда не летал на истребителе.
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...me-minister-sheik-hasina-thief-of-bangladesh/
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2018/04/13/bangladesh-air-force-a-flying-club-of-bangladesh/
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ndian-made-tata-hexa-sports-utility-vehicles/


@The Eagle @Dubious @waz tired of reporting this guy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

German Army Wiesel. Amazing recon tankette and yes - just as fast as a Wiesel itself...may be very appropriate for our recon usage in the Army. Indonesians use a similar British vehicle - Scimitar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hey guys, any news on Bangladesh air defense procurement? @Avicenna @UKBengali @Michael Corleone @Bilal9


Also, a little video from DCS showing FM-90 being used, which as all of you know is used a lot in Bangladeshi service. In Portuguese so I don't understand a thing he is saying.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Philip the Arab said:


> Hey guys, any news on Bangladesh air defense procurement? @Avicenna @UKBengali @Michael Corleone @Bilal9
> 
> 
> Also, a little video from DCS showing FM-90 being used, which as all of you know is used a lot in Bangladeshi service. In Portuguese so I don't understand a thing he is saying.


Things have gone cold, not sure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Michael Corleone said:


> Things have gone cold, not sure


Damn, it should have been Sky Dragon 50 for medium range in my opinion, but alas I'm not a military decision maker. Morocco has acquired it so it must be fairly cheap.


----------



## Avicenna

Philip the Arab said:


> Hey guys, any news on Bangladesh air defense procurement? @Avicenna @UKBengali @Michael Corleone @Bilal9
> 
> 
> Also, a little video from DCS showing FM-90 being used, which as all of you know is used a lot in Bangladeshi service. In Portuguese so I don't understand a thing he is saying.



I think recent events have laid waste to many plans.

Difficult to say what will happen now.

I don't expect any further big ticket items for the foreseeable future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Philip the Arab said:


> Damn, it should have been Sky Dragon 50 for medium range in my opinion, but alas I'm not a military decision maker. Morocco has acquired it so it must be fairly cheap.


The latest was army chief confirming attack helicopter acquisition plans, let’s see


----------



## Philip the Arab

Michael Corleone said:


> The latest was army chief confirming attack helicopter acquisition plans, let’s see


Dumb in my opinion, what would attack helicopters do for a defensive force?


----------



## Sehnsucht

Philip the Arab said:


> Dumb in my opinion, what would attack helicopters do for a defensive force?


Anti tank role maybe.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Reyne said:


> Anti tank role maybe.


Well yes, but it would be better to spend that money in long range weapons, or observation/transport/light attack helicopters. I doubt the attack helicopters will last for that long during a war.

I would rather see Z-19 observation/attack helicopter for BD needs.


----------



## UKBengali

Philip the Arab said:


> Dumb in my opinion, what would attack helicopters do for a defensive force?




They are required to blunt Indian tank attacks into BD from the NW sector - this is the only region in BD that is suitable for tank warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Philip the Arab said:


> Well yes, but it would be better to spend that money in long range weapons, or observation/transport/light attack helicopters. I doubt the attack helicopters will last for that long during a war.
> 
> I would rather see Z-19 observation/attack helicopter for BD needs.


T300 MLRS for now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Michael Corleone said:


> T300 MLRS for now



18 of these are coming with 120km range.
Longer range 300km version is being looked at.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

UKBengali said:


> They are required to blunt Indian tank attacks into BD from the NW sector - this is the only region in BD that is suitable for tank warfare.


Nah, use on the ground systems that are dedicated anti tank weapons.












Also use SADARM vs tanks.








UKBengali said:


> 18 of these are coming with 120km range.
> Longer range 300km version is being looked at.


My strategy at the start of war would be use MLRS defended by FM-90 to launch rockets at bases within range spread throughout the country. Use artillery for counter battery, and counter armor role with SADARM from China.


----------



## JohnWick

yasinbin said:


> I think we will do as we please . Not what India or Pakistan thinks we ought to do .


You can only dive in sea with your own will.



Philip the Arab said:


> Well yes, but it would be better to spend that money in long range weapons, or observation/transport/light attack helicopters. I doubt the attack helicopters will last for that long during a war.
> 
> I would rather see Z-19 observation/attack helicopter for BD needs.


Sup n*****?


----------



## Philip the Arab

JohnWick said:


> You can only dive in sea with your own will.
> 
> 
> Sup n*****


What's bracking nigga? Want some bhocolate bhip bookies

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Avicenna

*Myanmar to receive first batch of Chinese SY-400 short-range ballistic missiles*
April 2020 News Defense Global Security army industry
POSTED ON MONDAY, 06 APRIL 2020 16:55

Myanmar (formerly Burma) is going to receive the first batch of Chinese-made SY-400 short-range ballistic missiles in very soon after a series of tough negotiations for years. Myanmar will also get some kinds of technology transfer for SY-400 along with some amount of loan to cover as the result of prolonged discussions.





*SY-400 short-range ballistic missile displayed at AirShow China in November 2018. (Picture source: Army Recognition)*

The SY-400 also called DF-12A system in standard configuration has eight containers (canisters) with solid-fuel missiles. Missiles are factory-fitted into these containers and can be stored for years without requiring additional maintenance. Missiles are launched vertically and have a range of about 400 km. SY-400 can use different types of warheads.

SY-400 missile is equipped with GPS/INS guidance system. It is steered to the intended target in the initial flight phase by four control surfaces and stabilizing fins. The missile uses a low lowering rate to extend the range. Multiple missiles can be aimed at different targets.

The missile launcher units are mounted at the rear of on Wanshan 8x8 high-mobility military truck chassis. The truck is powered by a Deutz Diesel engine developing 517 hp. It can run at a maximum road speed of 75 km/h with a maximum cruising range of 650 km.

In December 2017, it was announced that Qatar Armed Forces has acquired SY-400 short-range ballistic missile system from China. The missile system was showcased the same year during the rehearsal of the Qatar National Day parade.

https://www.armyrecognition.com/apr...se_sy-400_short-range_ballistic_missiles.html


----------



## Philip the Arab

Avicenna said:


> *Myanmar to receive first batch of Chinese SY-400 short-range ballistic missiles*
> April 2020 News Defense Global Security army industry
> POSTED ON MONDAY, 06 APRIL 2020 16:55
> 
> Myanmar (formerly Burma) is going to receive the first batch of Chinese-made SY-400 short-range ballistic missiles in very soon after a series of tough negotiations for years. Myanmar will also get some kinds of technology transfer for SY-400 along with some amount of loan to cover as the result of prolonged discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SY-400 short-range ballistic missile displayed at AirShow China in November 2018. (Picture source: Army Recognition)*
> 
> The SY-400 also called DF-12A system in standard configuration has eight containers (canisters) with solid-fuel missiles. Missiles are factory-fitted into these containers and can be stored for years without requiring additional maintenance. Missiles are launched vertically and have a range of about 400 km. SY-400 can use different types of warheads.
> 
> SY-400 missile is equipped with GPS/INS guidance system. It is steered to the intended target in the initial flight phase by four control surfaces and stabilizing fins. The missile uses a low lowering rate to extend the range. Multiple missiles can be aimed at different targets.
> 
> The missile launcher units are mounted at the rear of on Wanshan 8x8 high-mobility military truck chassis. The truck is powered by a Deutz Diesel engine developing 517 hp. It can run at a maximum road speed of 75 km/h with a maximum cruising range of 650 km.
> 
> In December 2017, it was announced that Qatar Armed Forces has acquired SY-400 short-range ballistic missile system from China. The missile system was showcased the same year during the rehearsal of the Qatar National Day parade.
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/apr...se_sy-400_short-range_ballistic_missiles.html


Goddamn, it is BD army's fault if it not going to buy a competing system. Myanmar will be able to pretty much r*pe BD forces with this system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Philip the Arab said:


> Goddamn, it is BD army's fault if it not going to buy a competing system. Myanmar will be able to pretty much r*pe BD forces with this system.



Yup.

Seems like it.

Not an expert here, but this seems like a major escalation in capabilities to the region.

No worries though, we got these! SMFH......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghost250

Avicenna said:


> Yup.
> 
> Seems like it.
> 
> Not an expert here, but this seems like a major escalation in capabilities to the region.
> 
> No worries though, we got these! SMFH......
> 
> View attachment 621310


stop worrying too much..let them have that first.. we r getting T-300(150 km)..nd type A gmlrs evaluation notice(300 km) is alrdy in there ,i knw it will take sum time because of corona but not more thn 2-3 years..



Philip the Arab said:


> Goddamn, it is BD army's fault if it not going to buy a competing system. Myanmar will be able to pretty much r*pe BD forces with this system.


type A gmlrs evaluation notice is alrdy in there...



Avicenna said:


> *Myanmar to receive first batch of Chinese SY-400 short-range ballistic missiles*
> April 2020 News Defense Global Security army industry
> POSTED ON MONDAY, 06 APRIL 2020 16:55
> 
> Myanmar (formerly Burma) is going to receive the first batch of Chinese-made SY-400 short-range ballistic missiles in very soon after a series of tough negotiations for years. Myanmar will also get some kinds of technology transfer for SY-400 along with some amount of loan to cover as the result of prolonged discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SY-400 short-range ballistic missile displayed at AirShow China in November 2018. (Picture source: Army Recognition)*
> 
> The SY-400 also called DF-12A system in standard configuration has eight containers (canisters) with solid-fuel missiles. Missiles are factory-fitted into these containers and can be stored for years without requiring additional maintenance. Missiles are launched vertically and have a range of about 400 km. SY-400 can use different types of warheads.
> 
> SY-400 missile is equipped with GPS/INS guidance system. It is steered to the intended target in the initial flight phase by four control surfaces and stabilizing fins. The missile uses a low lowering rate to extend the range. Multiple missiles can be aimed at different targets.
> 
> The missile launcher units are mounted at the rear of on Wanshan 8x8 high-mobility military truck chassis. The truck is powered by a Deutz Diesel engine developing 517 hp. It can run at a maximum road speed of 75 km/h with a maximum cruising range of 650 km.
> 
> In December 2017, it was announced that Qatar Armed Forces has acquired SY-400 short-range ballistic missile system from China. The missile system was showcased the same year during the rehearsal of the Qatar National Day parade.
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/apr...se_sy-400_short-range_ballistic_missiles.html


there is a facebook page called "myanmar and asean military updates..they frst published this news with the same paragraph on 1st april,2020..later they deleted that post..nd army recognition nd other sources just copy pasted their whole post....dont knw this is a rumor or not..waiting for janes or RT for confirmation...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

ghost250 said:


> dont knw this is a rumor or not..waiting for janes or RT for confirmation



it is not a rumor, VOA (voice of america) US government funded media has already confirmed this.

https://burmese.voanews.com/a/myanmar-china-sy-400-missile-/5362610.html


----------



## ghost250

Tagaung said:


> it is not a rumor, VOA (voice of america) US government funded media has already confirmed this.
> 
> https://burmese.voanews.com/a/myanmar-china-sy-400-missile-/5362610.html


good for u then..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

ghost250 said:


> good for u then..



Thanks. 
And just like KS-1 SAM missile, we are getting the technology transfer. 
thats why negotiation takes 3 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

Tagaung said:


> Thanks.
> And just like KS-1 SAM missile, we are getting the technology transfer.
> thats why negotiation takes 3 years.


any delivery date fixed on yet??i must say a real capability...nd beside TOT,its a costly system thats why u r getting a loan for this..


----------



## Tagaung

ghost250 said:


> any delivery date fixed on yet



within this year for sure but I don't know the exact date. 

our military is really secretive about their procurement news. so we have rely on foreign medias and leaked fb posts. 
unlike us, your military is more transparent about this staff.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Philip the Arab said:


> Goddamn, it is BD army's fault if it not going to buy a competing system. Myanmar will be able to pretty much r*pe BD forces with this system.


They’ve to close doors on Chinese and ask turkey for a competition



Tagaung said:


> our military is really secretive about their procurement news. so we have rely on foreign medias and leaked fb posts.
> unlike us, your military is more transparent about this staff


Not really. They didn’t confirm nor deny any negotiation of EFT or rafales. It’s the foreign govt. that did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Avicenna said:


> *Myanmar to receive first batch of Chinese SY-400 short-range ballistic missiles*
> April 2020 News Defense Global Security army industry
> POSTED ON MONDAY, 06 APRIL 2020 16:55
> 
> Myanmar (formerly Burma) is going to receive the first batch of Chinese-made SY-400 short-range ballistic missiles in very soon after a series of tough negotiations for years. Myanmar will also get some kinds of technology transfer for SY-400 along with some amount of loan to cover as the result of prolonged discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SY-400 short-range ballistic missile displayed at AirShow China in November 2018. (Picture source: Army Recognition)*
> 
> The SY-400 also called DF-12A system in standard configuration has eight containers (canisters) with solid-fuel missiles. Missiles are factory-fitted into these containers and can be stored for years without requiring additional maintenance. Missiles are launched vertically and have a range of about 400 km. SY-400 can use different types of warheads.
> 
> SY-400 missile is equipped with GPS/INS guidance system. It is steered to the intended target in the initial flight phase by four control surfaces and stabilizing fins. The missile uses a low lowering rate to extend the range. Multiple missiles can be aimed at different targets.
> 
> The missile launcher units are mounted at the rear of on Wanshan 8x8 high-mobility military truck chassis. The truck is powered by a Deutz Diesel engine developing 517 hp. It can run at a maximum road speed of 75 km/h with a maximum cruising range of 650 km.
> 
> In December 2017, it was announced that Qatar Armed Forces has acquired SY-400 short-range ballistic missile system from China. The missile system was showcased the same year during the rehearsal of the Qatar National Day parade.
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/apr...se_sy-400_short-range_ballistic_missiles.html





ghost250 said:


> stop worrying too much..let them have that first.



Lol me and @ghost250 is like Steve Carell in this video.  Yup first batch will be delivered soon and there's absolutely nothing to worry about. 








ghost250 said:


> we r getting T-300(150 km)..nd type A gmlrs evaluation notice(300 km) is alrdy in there ,i knw it will take sum time because of corona but not more thn 2-3 years..



120km and 280km actually. You can't just compare them with a 400km range missile and feel relax about it. Until BD buy MR-SAM we will be at kinda disadvantage. And who gave you that numbers? Covid-19 delayed major defense purchase and there are lots of things on the list to buy and absorb. Expect 5 years or more delay to take them the initiative.



Michael Corleone said:


> Not really. They didn’t confirm nor deny any negotiation of EFT or rafales. It’s the foreign govt. that did.



But it's true that nowadays we get more update than before from DGDP, ISPR, local and international news sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

The Ronin said:


> Lol me and @ghost250 is like Steve Carell in this video.  *Yup first batch will be delivered soon and there's absolutely nothing to worry about.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120km and 280km actually. You can't just compare them with a 400km range missile and feel relax about it. Until BD buy MR-SAM we will be at kinda disadvantage. And who gave you that numbers? Covid-19 delayed major defense purchase and there are lots of things on the list to buy and absorb. Expect 5 years or more delay to take them the initiative.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's true that we get more update than before from DGDP, ISPR, local and international news sources.



ha ha ha,good one !! on a serious note,according to defres roketsan now working on t-300s tr-3000k/k+ missile nd they will extend the range to 180 km which will come to service in 2021(not comparing them with sy400)....type A gmlrs evaluation notice was published in 2018 nd i think BA alrdy made up their mind ..yes due to corona this project may take little longer thn expected but 5 years is little far fetched..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

The Ronin said:


> Lol me and @ghost250 is like Steve Carell in this video.  Yup first batch will be delivered soon and there's absolutely nothing to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120km and 280km actually. You can't just compare them with a 400km range missile and feel relax about it. Until BD buy MR-SAM we will be at kinda disadvantage. And who gave you that numbers? Covid-19 delayed major defense purchase and there are lots of things on the list to buy and absorb. Expect 5 years or more delay to take them the initiative.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's true that nowadays we get more update than before from DGDP, ISPR, local and international news sources.


r vai,ora military rule e aseh akhno..oder sathe arms er competition e jaiya laav nai to re vai nd amra parbo o naa..gas beche,dami stone beche ,ostro kine..amdr west er vai gular dike takan ekbar....dada der sathe palla diya arms kinte jaiya ki obstha korse nijeder ortho_nitir....eiii coronar bipod ta jaak,deri hok,tobuo valo jinish tai ashuk..r ettoo boro ekta jinish kinse ora but janes or tass or rt te kono khobor nai..tai ektu confused chhilam r kii..@kamikaze vai


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> But it's true that nowadays we get more update than before from DGDP, ISPR, local and international news sources


More than before yes. Perks of living in a democracy (atleast compared to what Burmese live under)


----------



## The Ronin

ghost250 said:


> ha ha ha,good one !! on a serious note,according to defres roketsan now working on t-300s tr-3000k/k+ missile nd they will extend the range to 180 km which will come to service in 2021(not comparing them with sy400)....type A gmlrs evaluation notice was published in 2018 nd i think BA alrdy made up their mind ..yes due to corona this project may take little longer thn expected but 5 years is little far fetched..





ghost250 said:


> r vai,ora military rule e aseh akhno..oder sathe arms er competition e jaiya laav nai to re vai nd amra parbo o naa..gas beche,dami stone beche ,ostro kine..amdr west er vai gular dike takan ekbar....dada der sathe palla diya arms kinte jaiya ki obstha korse nijeder ortho_nitir....eiii coronar bipod ta jaak,deri hok,tobuo valo jinish tai ashuk..r ettoo boro ekta jinish kinse ora but janes or tass or rt te kono khobor nai..tai ektu confused chhilam r kii..@kamikaze vai



Are you trying to say army might buy this new block? Cause i don't think it will happen. Army already signed contract for Block 1 and Type A GMLRS covers that 180km range already. @cabatli_53 do you know anything about this T-300 Block 3 or TR-3000k/k+ missile?

If BD really delays the expected MRCA, MR-SAM etc contract due to COVID-19 then five years is not too far fetched as there are lot more major items on the pending list such as frigate, submarine, attack helicopter, 155mm howitzer etc. Those will at four-five years to be finalized and absorbed by our military if you really notice our procurement pace and drama. Anyway time will tell what's gonna happen next, not saying i am 100% confirm but just not expecting much.

Also we don't need to participate in any competition. Just buy what is absolutely necessary and planned under FG-2030 without further delay and that will be enough to counter the threat i believe. Although it was vogue the army did mention about surface to surface attack missile and if you remember the tiny mention of Russian offer of Iskander missile from New Age report. So you can say there's a plan for ballistic missile, if BD can manage to acquire all of them within 2030 then it will be enough for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

The Ronin said:


> Are you trying to say army might buy this new block? Cause i don't think it will happen. Army already signed contract for Block 1 and Type A GMLRS covers that 180km range already. @cabatli_53 do you know anything about this T-300 Block 3 or TR-3000k/k+ missile?
> 
> If BD really delays the expected MRCA, MR-SAM etc contract due to COVID-19 then five years is not too far fetched as there are lot more major items on the pending list such as frigate, submarine, attack helicopter, 155mm howitzer etc. Those will at four-five years to be finalized and absorbed by our military if you really notice our procurement pace and drama. Anyway time will tell what's gonna happen next, not saying i am 100% confirm but just not expecting much.
> 
> Also we don't need to participate in any competition. Just buy what is absolutely necessary and planned under FG-2030 without further delay and that will be enough to counter the threat i believe. Although it was vogue the army did mention about surface to surface attack missile and if you remember the tiny mention of Russian offer of Iskander missile from New Age report. So you can say there's a plan for ballistic missile, if BD can manage to acquire all of them within 2030 then it will be enough for us.



A few months ago, As far as I remember, Turkish state Tv made a news about sale of TRG-300 Kaplan artillery rockets to Bangladesh but they didn’t give much detail about deal. That’s what I know about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

ghost250 said:


> any delivery date fixed on yet??i must say a real capability...nd beside TOT,its a costly system thats why u r getting a loan for this..



hi, latest update on delivery date. 

First batch has already been delivered. 
Confirmed by Sichuan Aerospace Industry Corporation (SY-400 developer) wechat account.

source:
https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...hort-range-ballistic-missile-srbm-to-myanmar/


----------



## cabatli_53

K+ is the name of TRG-300 missiles called “Tiger”. Tiger missiles have actively used on Syria operations including Idlib against Asad Army. Turkeu destroyed Asad’s army hangars with these missiles. 









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233509187180781568

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghost250

Tagaung said:


> hi, latest update on delivery date.
> 
> First batch has already been delivered.
> Confirmed by Sichuan Aerospace Industry Corporation (SY-400 developer) wechat account.
> 
> source:
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...hort-range-ballistic-missile-srbm-to-myanmar/


then we can hope that u r going to show this in ur next big parade

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

The Ronin said:


> Are you trying to say army might buy this new block? Cause i don't think it will happen. Army already signed contract for Block 1 and Type A GMLRS covers that 180km range already. @cabatli_53 do you know anything about this T-300 Block 3 or TR-3000k/k+ missile?
> 
> If BD really delays the expected MRCA, MR-SAM etc contract due to COVID-19 then five years is not too far fetched as there are lot more major items on the pending list such as frigate, submarine, attack helicopter, 155mm howitzer etc. Those will at four-five years to be finalized and absorbed by our military if you really notice our procurement pace and drama. Anyway time will tell what's gonna happen next, not saying i am 100% confirm but just not expecting much.
> 
> Also we don't need to participate in any competition. Just buy what is absolutely necessary and planned under FG-2030 without further delay and that will be enough to counter the threat i believe. Although it was vogue the army did mention about surface to surface attack missile and if you remember the tiny mention of Russian offer of Iskander missile from New Age report. So you can say there's a plan for ballistic missile, if BD can manage to acquire all of them within 2030 then it will be enough for us.




I do not think it will take 5 years before BAF gets 4+ generation fighters, even with Covid-19 as this is a pressing priority.

Frigates, submarines and attack helicopters can wait a little longer over fighter aircraft.

My guess is that the delay will be no longer than 6 months as I expect most of the world to be out of this crisis on the whole within the next 3-6 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

cabatli_53 said:


> K+ is the name of TRG-300 missiles called “Tiger”. Tiger missiles have actively used on Syria operations including Idlib against Asad Army. Turkeu destroyed Asad’s army hangars with these missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233509187180781568


So that means in theory they can destroy air bases, good to know. BD can use these as a force multiplier against India if the time comes.

I admit Sky Dragon 50 is the best possible MR SAM for cost. 50km range, and 20km altitude combined with active radar homing. I doubt it will be bought, but one can wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

ghost250 said:


> then we can hope that u r going to show this in ur next big parade


I hope so , 
they cancel this year parade because of covid-19. last year parade has no military hardware. 
2018 parade has only horses . i f**king hate horses.
i have no idea why they stop showing military hardware.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

Philip the Arab said:


> *So that means in theory they can destroy air bases, *good to know. BD can use these as a force multiplier against India if the time comes.
> 
> I admit Sky Dragon 50 is the best possible MR SAM for cost. 50km range, and 20km altitude combined with active radar homing. I doubt it will be bought, but one can wish.


how could they stop a salvo of 50+ 300mm rockets??!! 



Tagaung said:


> hi, latest update on delivery date.
> 
> First batch has already been delivered.
> Confirmed by Sichuan Aerospace Industry Corporation (SY-400 developer) wechat account.
> 
> source:
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...hort-range-ballistic-missile-srbm-to-myanmar/


any other source except this ,bro??this website has severe credibility issues ..



The Ronin said:


> *Are you trying to say army might buy this new block? Cause i don't think it will happen. Army already signed contract for Block 1 and Type A GMLRS covers that 180km range already. @cabatli_53 do you know anything about this T-300 Block 3 or TR-3000k/k+ *missile?
> 
> If BD really delays the expected MRCA, MR-SAM etc contract due to COVID-19 then five years is not too far fetched as there are lot more major items on the pending list such as frigate, submarine, attack helicopter, 155mm howitzer etc. Those will at four-five years to be finalized and absorbed by our military if you really notice our procurement pace and drama. Anyway time will tell what's gonna happen next, not saying i am 100% confirm but just not expecting much.
> 
> Also we don't need to participate in any competition. Just buy what is absolutely necessary and planned under FG-2030 without further delay and that will be enough to counter the threat i believe. Although it was vogue the army did mention about surface to surface attack missile and if you remember the tiny mention of Russian offer of Iskander missile from New Age report. So you can say there's a plan for ballistic missile, if BD can manage to acquire all of them within 2030 then it will be enough for us.



um just saying that if they(roketsan) could extend the range of t-300s missile by 60 kilometers,why wouldnt BA go for that modified missile???yes,that 180km range eventually fall under type A gmlrs but if that project(type A gmlrs) delays for couple of more years then bangladesh army will surely go after that modified missile..


----------



## Philip the Arab

ghost250 said:


> how could they stop a salvo of 50+ 300mm rockets??!!


They couldn't, each rocket targets an aircraft shelter, fuel depot, etc.


----------



## The Ronin

Tagaung said:


> hi, latest update on delivery date.
> 
> First batch has already been delivered.
> Confirmed by Sichuan Aerospace Industry Corporation (SY-400 developer) wechat account.
> 
> source:
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...hort-range-ballistic-missile-srbm-to-myanmar/



Dude please not that retard's website. There's lot more credible websites available. Use them instead. @Aung Zaya any idea how many you ordered as it says "first batch"? You have tendency to order in big amount.



cabatli_53 said:


> K+ is the name of TRG-300 missiles called “Tiger”.



So there's no plan to extend the range to 180km?



UKBengali said:


> I do not think it will take 5 years before BAF gets 4+ generation fighters, even with Covid-19 as this is a pressing priority.
> 
> Frigates, submarines and attack helicopters can wait a little longer over fighter aircraft.
> 
> My guess is that the delay will be no longer than 6 months as I expect most of the world to be out of this crisis on the whole within the next 3-6 months.



Not talking about fighter jets particularly, it's about Type-A GMLRS order. Add those six months and there are only two months left. I am not counting this year anymore. The situation Europe and USA is still not improving. Number of new cases and deaths are also rising in BD and i have no confidence in our health-care system if things get worse. The economy and development work is also in risk. So it's still too early to say anything about this year.

They might order attack helicopter first as it seems on the top of the list. The frigates will be next as their construction is already behind schedule, it was supposed to be started in previous year. Navy will start working on submarine 2021. But before submarine they will order submarine rescue vessel, 120mm mortar, LPC, radio equipment etc. Then ocean research/survey vessel, sailing ship, construction of new yard, OPV, light transport aircraft, new basic trainer, long range MPA will be next. So lots of stuff to buy, sure will take time to order new GMLRS.



ghost250 said:


> um just saying that if they(roketsan) could extend the range of t-300s missile by 60 kilometers,why wouldnt BA go for that modified missile???yes,that 180km range eventually fall under type A gmlrs but if that project(type A gmlrs) delays for couple of more years then bangladesh army will surely go after that modified missile..



It's just a evaluation of Type A, no real guarantee that they will buy it or when they will buy it. Just like any evaluation. The way they are mentioning other stuffs, it doesn't look like Type A is their concern now. And new version of missile means price may also go up. Don't think it's logical to pay extra if Type A already gets the job done.

Using a 180km range missile as stop gap for 280km missile is a hilarious idea. More importantly we don't really know if army will really go for that extended range. Wait for them to receive the delivery first which might take last quarter of 2021. Also read the reply above to UKBengali.

PS- Not the person you think i am.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

@Ronin not to derail anything bhai but when are we getting the VT-5's?

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/aa/VT-5_Light_Tank.webm


----------



## The Ronin

Bilal9 said:


> @Ronin not to derail anything bhai but when are we getting the VT-5's?
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/aa/VT-5_Light_Tank.webm



I don't know when they ordered it. Usually most deliveries happen within 24 month minimum (in batch or not).



ghost250 said:


> r vai,ora military rule e aseh akhno..oder sathe arms er competition e jaiya laav nai to re vai nd amra parbo o naa..gas beche,dami stone beche ,ostro kine..amdr west er vai gular dike takan ekbar....dada der sathe palla diya arms kinte jaiya ki obstha korse nijeder ortho_nitir....eiii coronar bipod ta jaak,deri hok,tobuo valo jinish tai ashuk..r ettoo boro ekta jinish kinse ora but janes or tass or rt te kono khobor nai..tai ektu confused chhilam r kii..@kamikaze vai



Pakistan-India's old rivalry is on different level. Pakistan's military capability, geopolitics, geography, foreign policy is different. Their missile inventory is rich, they have nuclear capability as insurance to keep India in check. I wish BD could have some of their capability. Remember how maritime dispute pushed BD to modernize navy and other wings? You don't need to fine competition, it will find you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

ghost250 said:


> stop worrying too much..let them have that first.. we r getting T-300(150 km)..nd type A gmlrs evaluation notice(300 km) is alrdy in there ,i knw it will take sum time because of corona but not more thn 2-3 years..
> 
> 
> type A gmlrs evaluation notice is alrdy in there...
> 
> 
> there is a facebook page called "myanmar and asean military updates..they frst published this news with the same paragraph on 1st april,2020..later they deleted that post..nd army recognition nd other sources just copy pasted their whole post....dont knw this is a rumor or not..waiting for janes or RT for confirmation...



I have noticed that that this website (which broke this questionable SY400 story) badmouths anything to do with Bangladesh Military. 

Maybe www.globaldefensecorp.com is a Myanmar Tatmadaw propaganda mouthpiece.

For example in more than one article they called our Army 'thief', and other bad names. Almost comical...

https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-of-bangladesh-armys-peacekeeping-operations/

https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2018/04/06/bangladesh-military-as-inept-as-it-is-corrupt/

https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...but-a-business-entity-of-bangladesh-military/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

The Ronin said:


> . @Aung Zaya any idea how many you ordered as it says "first batch"? You have tendency to order in big amount.


dont know. Myanmar was working on this since long time ago after local made MA-240 mlrs was successfully tested. if we got loan, may get 2 or more batteries. if not, may stop at the first batch. as it also said we will get some kind of technology transfer. so may be 3 batteries at best. no more.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Tagaung said:


> I hope so ,
> they cancel this year parade because of covid-19. last year parade has no military hardware.
> 2018 parade has only horses . i f**king hate horses.
> i have no idea why they stop showing military hardware.
> 
> 
> View attachment 622192


I beg to disagree, I think Horses are great for parades, especially opening a parade



Bilal9 said:


> @Ronin not to derail anything bhai but when are we getting the VT-5's?
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/aa/VT-5_Light_Tank.webm


Anirban mentions them on order

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

..






picture was taken from sipri's arms trade registers section..





vt-5 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

Transfers of major weapons: Deals with deliveries or orders made for 2014 to 2019

*Note: *The ‘No. delivered’ and the ‘Year(s) of deliveries’ columns refer to all deliveries since the beginning of the contract. The ‘Comments’ column includes publicly reported information on the value of the deal. Information on the sources and methods used in the collection of the data, and explanations of the conventions, abbreviations and acronyms, can be found at URL <http://www.sipri.org/contents/armstrad/sources-and-methods>.

*Source: *SIPRI Arms Transfers Database








so secnd batch of nora b-52s r alrdy here..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

ghost250 said:


> Transfers of major weapons: Deals with deliveries or orders made for 2014 to 2019
> 
> *Note: *The ‘No. delivered’ and the ‘Year(s) of deliveries’ columns refer to all deliveries since the beginning of the contract. The ‘Comments’ column includes publicly reported information on the value of the deal. Information on the sources and methods used in the collection of the data, and explanations of the conventions, abbreviations and acronyms, can be found at URL <http://www.sipri.org/contents/armstrad/sources-and-methods>.
> 
> *Source: *SIPRI Arms Transfers Database
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 623402
> 
> 
> so secnd batch of nora b-52s r alrdy here..



well SIPRI even doesnt mentioned Indonesia Army just recently accepting at least 12 MLRS launcher and other support system from Brazil from second batch order we made in 2016. They only listed if the original manufacturing listed the sales on board newspaper. There is lot of acquisition not listed in SIPRI list

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

Looks like army will receive two more Diamond DA40NG aircraft.






© Bidhan Saha

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Looks like army will receive two more Diamond DA40NG aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Bidhan Saha



Love these - the earlier and smaller Diamond Katana was a favorite among flying clubs and more advanced (GFRP structure) than the ubiquitous Cessna 152's and 172's. Diamond eventually introduced Continental engines instead of the Rotax engines (typically used in larger ultralight aircraft) they introduced these with, and that made their sales take off vertically. Refurb/new continental engines are more common, cheaper and more reliable than the Rotax engines. I'd say these are a bit different than the Musshaq's used in Pakistan (larger wings, lighter) and almost comparable to a para-glider.

Overall - great primary training platform...


----------



## ghost250

105mm Artillery ammunitions made by Bangladesh Ordnance Factory (BOF)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghost250

new toy for army special forces..




Sig MPX SMG

##
*defseca*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army is buying Manpack VSAT Station for communication

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc...UdmMh9gc-mF_Qub-j2VxQyF9zGlfnzlLwLsirrVK1oTaU

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army is buying Manpack VSAT Station for communication
> 
> https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc...UdmMh9gc-mF_Qub-j2VxQyF9zGlfnzlLwLsirrVK1oTaU
> 
> View attachment 627374



Thanks for the video. Saw BTR-80's, Cobra I and II's and maybe also possibly BOV-M11's. Hard to keep track.


----------



## ebr77

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2880170235351448









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2877314948970310









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2877293962305742









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2874621955906276

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

ebr77 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2880170235351448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2877314948970310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2877293962305742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2874621955906276



Thanks for posting these. A big vote of Thanks and a hearty salute to our Jawans and Armed Forces personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks for posting these. A big vote of Thanks and a hearty salute to our Jawans and Armed Forces personnel.


Our armed forces assisted in distribution - there were no press coverage . But if some political leader from a small part of the country distributed 50 packets of rice , he/she gets national coverage for 5 days !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

ebr77 said:


> Our armed forces assisted in distribution - there were no press coverage . But if some political leader from a small part of the country distributed 50 packets of rice , he/she gets national coverage for 5 days !!



Everyone knows these ex-Goonda scumbags are just fishing for more votes. 

Hopefully the electorate gets even more educated, elects proper public servants and sends these goondas back to jail where they really belong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

Bilal9 said:


> Everyone knows these ex-Goonda scumbags are just fishing for more votes.
> 
> Hopefully the electorate gets even more educated, elects proper public servants and sends these goondas back to jail where they really belong.


In last Dhaka city corporation election I think only 5% people voted . So yeah people are aware in city areas . But no good person to vote for .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

ebr77 said:


> In last Dhaka city corporation election I think only 5% people voted . So yeah people are aware in city areas . But no good person to vote for .



Once the law and order situation gets more stable, there will be more decent entrants into the political sphere. more educated entrants from civil society. The problem is that too many of the talented folks left Bangladesh and stayed overseas because the local situation was so hopeless fifteen/twenty years ago. These folks will get back home when they get older. Together with better economy, a better civil society and better political leaders will hopefully form.

The top level leadership in Bangladesh is not accountable because they depend on the goondas for grassroots support. Corruption breeds corruption. The time of the chal-chor/daal-chor uneducated goondas are coming to an end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh ordnance factory will produce British L-6 mortar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Bangladesh due to its terrain should have around 1000 Light Tanks plus lot of Anti Tank vehicles like Japan and Italy has

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Zarvan said:


> Bangladesh due to its terrain should have around 1000 Light Tanks plus lot of Anti Tank vehicles like Japan and Italy has


Bangladesh is buying vt5 for this, next tank might be heavier MBTs, altay is being preferred in preliminary considerations... anti tank rockets and missiles are emphasized on too and already purchased. There’s no way an enemy can launch an armored invasion in bd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Michael Corleone said:


> Bangladesh is buying vt5 for this, next tank might be heavier MBTs, altay is being preferred in preliminary considerations... anti tank rockets and missiles are emphasized on too and already purchased. There’s no way an enemy can launch an armored invasion in bd


Altay who the hell in Bangladesh is even considering Altay. Bangladesh should focus on getting VT 5 and Kaplan Medium Tank and in heavy category T 90 or if more expensive than Type 10 of Japan. Altay is way too heavy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Zarvan said:


> Altay who the hell in India is even considering Altay. Bangladesh should focus on getting VT 5 and Kaplan Medium Tank and in heavy category T 90 or if more expensive than Type 10 of Japan. Altay is way too heavy



VT5 and Kaplan are in the same lightweight class - 35 tons.

Bangladesh already fulfilled light weight tank requirement with VT5 (deliveries will commence later this year, or maybe next year due to covid19 delay), chances of our army getting Kaplan are a lot less now (unless there are serious issues with VT5).

For Medium weight tank requirement (which will be the elite tank for elite army units), I don't see us moving beyond this weight class, except (like you said - maybe getting highly-mobile wheeled tank destroyers with larger caliber guns). So in this 45-49 ton middle-weight class Type 10 (with ToT) can be a very good (yet expensive) choice at 45 tons. Japan's Type 90 is predecessor of Type 10 and will soon be put into reserve units (if not already). But Japan has stringent export bans.

Turkey wanted to use the Type 10 as a power package template for Altay before they went to Hyundai Rotem for technical input on the design and engine. Altay is way too heavy in my opinion to be called a middle-weight tank (65 tons) and weighs the same as Arjun MK.II. most bridges in Bangladesh, (if they still exist at time of conflict) cannot support these heavyweight tanks.

Indian Army T-90S _Bhishma_ tanks weigh a lot less (45 tons - as they are modernized T-72's), so that will be our goal to counter as tank adversary (if at all) for other than North Bengal area where rivers are not big obstacles. But like @Michael Corleone bhai said, any adversary will need to think twice before launching an armored invasion in Bangladesh especially in the wet season. There is a reason Indian Army waited until December to come into Bangladesh in 1971 (Manekshaw knew), you can't fight a traditional skirmish in our local conditions. We know our local conditions - our adversary will need time to figure them out.

Tanks are a selective tool for selective situations (hidden ambush in our scenario), they are not usable in our country in an open terrain or urban middle-east type scenario because of TOW missile and RPG vulnerabilities. There is only so much you can do - to defend tanks, using ERA and dumb Bar armor. if Myanmarese or Indian armored brigades invade our territory, they will have considerable losses in spite of Kontakt ERA armor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Zarvan said:


> Altay who the hell in India is even considering Altay. Bangladesh should focus on getting VT 5 and Kaplan Medium Tank and in heavy category T 90 or if more expensive than Type 10 of Japan. Altay is way too heavy


Pressure exerted on ground per square inch and power to weight are more important factors. Weight alone won’t help to avoid performance issues.



Bilal9 said:


> VT5 and Kaplan are in the same lightweight class - 35 tons.
> 
> Bangladesh already fulfilled light weight tank requirement with VT5 (deliveries will commence later this year, or maybe next year due to covid19 delay), chances of our army getting Kaplan are a lot less now (unless there are serious issues with VT5).
> 
> For Medium weight tank requirement (which will be the elite tank for elite army units), I don't see us moving beyond this weight class, except (like you said - maybe getting highly-mobile wheeled tank destroyers with larger caliber guns). So in this 45-49 ton middle-weight class Type 10 (with ToT) can be a very good (yet expensive) choice at 45 tons. Japan's Type 90 is predecessor of Type 10 and will soon be put into reserve units (if not already). But Japan has stringent export bans.
> 
> Turkey wanted to use the Type 10 as a power package template for Altay before they went to Hyundai Rotem for technical input on the design and engine. Altay is way too heavy in my opinion to be called a middle-weight tank (65 tons) and weighs the same as Arjun MK.II. most bridges in Bangladesh, (if they still exist at time of conflict) cannot support these heavyweight tanks.
> 
> Indian Army T-90S _Bhishma_ tanks weigh a lot less (45 tons - as they are modernized T-72's), so that will be our goal to counter as tank adversary (if at all) for other than North Bengal area where rivers are not big obstacles. But like @Michael Corleone bhai said, any adversary will need to think twice before launching an armored invasion in Bangladesh especially in the wet season. There is a reason Indian Army waited until December to come into Bangladesh in 1971 (Manekshaw knew), you can't fight a traditional skirmish in our local conditions. We know our local conditions - our adversary will need time to figure them out.
> 
> Tanks are a selective tool for selective situations (hidden ambush in our scenario), they are not usable in our country in an open terrain or urban middle-east type scenario because of TOW missile and RPG vulnerabilities. There is only so much you can do - to defend tanks, using ERA and dumb Bar armor. if Myanmarese or Indian armored brigades invade our territory, they will have considerable losses in spite of Kontakt ERA armor.


The Indians faced problems bringing in their light amphibious tanks because they got bogged down in the deltas and the bridges at the time were already sabotaged early in the war. 
Idk the weight limit of major Bangladeshi bridges but I reckon train and road network will be used as much as possible avoiding the bridges. 
The military now wants the best options and not just rely on China and Russia, so China and Russia has to compete harder to win future tenders

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Axle load of most highways & bridges in Bangladesh stands between 25-35 tons. 

BD is IFV & assault vehicle territory. I hope BA gets a good number of tank destroyer/ assault vehicle fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Army Recognition mentions Bangladesh as HISAR-O SAM user. 

@Michael Corleone 

https://www.armyrecognition.com/tur...b5RFxly-DU4oUwTI-sNFfEWm81ZLseIGjih65XXBd6mAw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

The Ronin said:


> Army Recognition mentions Bangladesh as HISAR-O SAM user.
> 
> @Michael Corleone
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/tur...b5RFxly-DU4oUwTI-sNFfEWm81ZLseIGjih65XXBd6mAw


erai frst khobor disilo amdr neighbr er sy400 er shomporke..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

ghost250 said:


> erai frst khobor disilo amdr neighbr er sy400 er shomporke..!!


Don’t believe it until you’ve seen it in their army’s hands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

ghost250 said:


> erai frst khobor disilo amdr neighbr er sy400 er shomporke..!!





Michael Corleone said:


> Don’t believe it until you’ve seen it in their army’s hands



Right, until we see some photos of HISAR-O and SY-400 or hear any announcement; we can't trust any report. Although news about SY-400 was reported in 2017 and HISAR-O haven't even entered mass production.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghost250

__ https://www.facebook.com/





@DTB


----------



## Bilal9

This is another DTB news flash from their Facebook page. nice site.

*আম্ফান পরবর্তী দুর্যোগ ব্যবস্থাপনায় বাংলাদেশ বিমান বাহিনী।*

বাংলাদেশ বিমান বাহিনী জাতীয় যেকোন ধরনের দুর্যোগ মোকাবেলায় দেশের প্রয়োজনে সহায়তা প্রদান করে আসছে। সশস্ত্র বাহিনী বিভাগ কর্তৃক In Aid to Civil Power এর আওতায় জাতীয় যেকোন দুর্যোগ মোকাবেলায় বেসামরিক প্রশাসনকে সহায়তা প্রদানের লক্ষ্যে বাংলাদেশ বিমান বাহিনী জরুরী বিমান পরিবহন এবং মেডিক্যাল ইভাকোয়েশন সহায়তা প্রদান করছে। এরই ধারাবাহিকতায়, করোনাভাইরাসের কারণে উদ্ভুত পরিস্থিতিতে ও ঘূর্ণিঝড় আম্ফান পরবর্তী দুর্যোগ ব্যবস্থাপনায় বাংলাদেশ বিমান বাহিনী ০৬টি পরিবহন বিমান এবং ২৯টি হেলিকপ্টার প্রস্তুত রেখেছে। বাংলাদেশ বিমান বাহিনীর ঘাঁটি বাশার এ দুর্যোগ ব্যবস্থাপনা সেল গঠন সহ বিমান বাহিনীর সকল ঘাঁটিতে ২৪ ঘন্টা প্রয়োজনীয় সহায়তার প্রদানের জন্য অপস্ রুম খোলা হয়েছে। ঘূর্ণিঝড় উপদ্রুত এলাকা দ্রুত পরিদর্শন, ক্ষয়ক্ষতি নিরুপন ও ত্রাণ সেবা পৌঁছে দেয়ার জন্য বিমান বাহিনীর এসকল পরিবহন বিমান ও হেলিকপ্টার প্রস্তুত রাখা হয়েছে। ক্ষয়ক্ষতি নিরুপনে ফটো ও ভিডিও চিত্র ধারণ করার জন্য বিমান বাহিনীর এমআই-১৭ সিরিজ হেলিকপ্টারে ক্যামেরা লাগানো হয়েছে যার মাধ্যমে ক্ষতিগ্রস্থ এলাকার প্রকৃত চিত্র ফুটে উঠবে এবং আম্ফান পরবর্তী দুর্যোগ ব্যবস্থাপনায় সহায়ক ভূমিকা পালন করবে বলে আশা করা যায়। দ্রুত উদ্ধার, ত্রাণ ও চিকিৎসা সহায়তা সহ যেকোনো পরিস্থিতি মোকাবেলায় পানি সম্পদ মন্ত্রণালয়, বেসামরিক প্রশাসন, পিডব্লিউডি ও স্থানীয় প্রশাসন কে সহায়তার জন্য বিমান বাহিনী তার জনবল ও সম্পদ সহ সর্বদা প্রস্তুত আছে। আম্ফান পরবর্তী দুর্যোগ ব্যবস্থাপনায় সহায়তা প্রদানের জন্য বাংলাদেশ বিমান বাহিনী বরিশাল এয়ারফিল্ড কে ফরওয়ার্ড স্টেজিং এরিয়া হিসেবে প্রস্তুত রেখেছে। এছাড়াও, দুর্গত এলাকার মানুষের মাঝে প্যারাসুটের মাধ্যমে ১০০০টি উপযুক্ত প্যাকেটে ত্রাণ সামগ্রী বিতরনের পরিকল্পনা গ্রহণ করা হয়েছে। বাংলাদেশ বিমান বাহিনী জাতীয় যেকোন ধরনের দুর্যোগ মোকাবেলায় পেশাদারিত্বের সাথে কাজ করে যাচ্ছে।

*Bangladesh Air Force in disaster management after Amphan.*

Bangladesh Air Force has been providing assistance to the country in case of any kind of national disaster. The Bangladesh Air Force is providing emergency air transport and medical evacuation assistance to the civil administration in response to any national disaster under In Aid to Civil Power by the Armed Forces Department. 

Following this, the Bangladesh Air Force has prepared 07 transport aircraft and 29 helicopters for disaster management in the aftermath of the cyclone Amphan. Ops rooms have been opened at all the bases of the Air Force to provide necessary assistance 24 hours a day including the formation of Disaster Management Cell at the Bangladesh Air Force Base Bashar. All these transport aircraft and helicopters of the Air Force have been kept ready for quick inspection of the cyclone affected areas, assessment of damage and delivery of relief services. 

Cameras have been installed in the Air Force's MI-16 series helicopters to capture photos and video of the damage, which will reveal the true picture of the affected area and is expected to play a helpful role in post-disaster management. The Air Force is always ready with its manpower and resources to assist the Ministry of Water Resources, Civil Administration, PWD and local administration in dealing with any situation including speedy rescue, relief and medical assistance. 

Bangladesh Air Force has set up Barisal Airfield as a forward staging area to assist in disaster management in the aftermath of cyclone AMPHAN. In addition, plans have been made to distribute relief items in 1,000 suitable packets by parachute to the people of the affected areas. Bangladesh Air Force is working professionally in dealing with any kind of national disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Interesting SINA article about the 44 VT-5 light tanks ordered from China. Altogether 140 are planned to be acquired.

*Bangladesh will purchase the first 44 Chinese VT5 tanks and purchase another 100 in the future*





Bangladesh Army has decided to purchase China VT5 light tanks

According to Bangladesh media reports, the Bangladesh Army has decided to purchase Chinese VT5 light tanks. If the report is true, this is the first export of domestic VT5 light tanks, marking that the new generation of domestic light tanks has opened the international market.

According to relevant news, the Bangladesh Army plans to purchase the first batch of 44 VT5 light tanks to form a tank regiment, and the number of future purchases may increase to 140.

*



*
_VT5 uses a lot of advanced technology, excellent performance_

In 2017, the Bangladesh Army issued a request for information, proposing to purchase a new generation of light tanks. The Bangladesh Army hopes to deploy this light tank in the southern and eastern water network areas to perform mobile combat missions. At that time, Russia, South Korea and China all provided a new generation of light tanks to participate in the competition. In 2018, Bangladesh completed the evaluation of these tanks. They believed that China's VT5 light tanks had better performance and higher cost-effectiveness. They decided to purchase Chinese VT5 main battle tanks.

The VT5 light tank is a new generation of light tanks developed by relevant Chinese units in the new century. It is mainly aimed at the mountains, hills and paddy fields. The tank battle weight is 33 tons, equipped with composite materials, reactive armor and grille armor, etc., with strong protection capabilities. In addition, it is equipped with laser warning, smoke bombs and other defense systems. If necessary, it can also install a domestic GL-5 active protection system to further improve tank protection capabilities. The VT5 light tank power system includes an 8V150 turbocharged diesel engine with a maximum power of 880 horsepower. The transmission system is a comprehensive hydraulic transmission system. It is hand-in-one, with variable speed, braking and steering. With the advanced power system, the VT5 light tank maneuver The performance is good, the maximum speed can reach 70 km / h, and it can fully adapt to the complex terrain environment.





VT5 uses a 105mm rifled gun

The main gun of the VT5 light tank is a long barrel 105mm rifled gun. It fires a domestically produced BAT2 tail stable shelling armor-piercing projectile, which can penetrate 550mm vertical homogeneous steel armor at a distance of 2000 meters. This indicator can completely deal with T-72. 

Three generations of main battle tanks. If the customer needs, it can also be equipped with domestically fired missiles to increase the tank strike distance. In terms of fire control system, the VT5 adopts the upper anti-stabilization image fire control system. 

The gunner is equipped with an integrated sight and integrated thermal imaging night vision system. It has the functions of detection, aiming and guidance. The commander is equipped with a comprehensive peripheral vision sight and a thermal imaging night vision goggles, which can indicate the target to the gunner. When necessary, he can also surpass the gunner to shoot the target and achieve the hunting-fighting combat capability.

From here we can see that the VT5 light tank is specially developed for a new generation of light tanks. In contrast, many foreign light tanks are modified on the basis of infantry fighting vehicles or armored conveyors. There is a clear gap between that performance and that of VT5. This is the main reason why the Bangladesh Army is determined to purchase VT5 light tanks.
*



*
Bangladesh Army Type 59 Medium Tank
*



*
Type 59 after upgrading Turret and new gun locally

*



*
Bangladesh Army VT-1A main battle tank (MBT 2000)

In fact, the Bangladesh Army has always been a loyal user of Chinese tanks. In the 1970s, 59 medium tanks were imported from China, and in the 1980s, 69 medium tanks were introduced. The Bangladesh Army believes that these tanks are simple in structure, economical and practical, and have been used until now. 

The latest news said that the Bangladesh Army has reached an agreement with China to continue to upgrade these Type 59 and Type 69 tanks. The upgraded tanks are equipped with 125 mm smoothbore guns, advanced night vision and fire control System, combat capability reached or even exceeded T-72 main battle tank. 

Considering that the 59 and 69 tanks are aging, the Bangladesh Army has introduced a more advanced VT-1A main battle tank from China in the new century. It is equipped with a 125 mm smoothbore gun, image stabilization fire control system, and thermal imaging night vision system. The performance exceeds the T-72 main battle tank, and it can compete with the T-90S main battle tank.

It was the long-term use of Chinese tanks that left a deep impression on the Bangladesh Army, so they decided to choose the VT5 for a new generation of light tanks. 

(Author's signature: Xiao Fei's defense observation)


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bangladesh isn’t impressed with vt1 performance... I don’t know the reason. Altay, Russian and Korean tanks being considered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Bangladesh isn’t impressed with vt1 performance... I don’t know the reason. Altay, Russian and Korean tanks being considered



Well Altay is still new and unproven and rather heavy for our terrain. Let the Turkish folks work the bugs out. Looks very promising. We could buy mid-life Leopards (2A4 with newer turret) or Canadian C2 version too, but would they work in Bangladesh situation?

Indians are using the low cost Russian Tanks T-90S, T-72 (near obsolete, 2nd line duty). These are preferred over Arjun which is an expensive Leopard re-hash.

T-14 Armata excellent but too expensive and too high tech. Our tankers/gunners will need advanced degrees in laser photometry. 

Korean K2 is not a bad option and may warrant serious looking into. But their own Army purchase organization DAPA announced in 2012 that due to ongoing issues with the reliability and durability of the domestically-produced powerpack, the first 100 production K2s would use German-made MTU powerpack and that service entry would be delayed until March 2014. So only with German MTU powerpack - if purchased.





K2 is also on the Heavy side at 55 tons.

I don't know why the Bangladesh Army brass is not happy with the VT1 (which is the Type 98 PLA domestic designation), maybe they can look at other newer and a bit more reliable Chinese tanks like the type 99a/99a2 variants and maybe try out a few by choosing a different and more reliable powerpack (like the German MTU powerpack). Type 99 is also rather heavy at 55 tons or thereabouts.

The export designation for the type 99 variants is MBT3000 or VT4, which I believe Pakistan may have gotten ToT for. @Zarvan bhai, is this old news?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

For Special OPS - the CAN AM *MAVERICK X3 MAX X DS TURBO RR *based vehicles are increasingly popular worldwide among special forces. Here is the civilian market version sold for around $27,000. As one can see - the off-road pedigree is unmistakable.






Here is an Italian custom version made by ARIS, called an LTATV used by Italian SF from the 9th Paratroopers Assault Regt "Col Moschin".


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Well Altay is still new and unproven and rather heavy for our terrain. Let the Turkish folks work the bugs out. Looks very promising. We could buy mid-life Leopards (2A4 with newer turret) or Canadian C2 version too, but would they work in Bangladesh situation?
> 
> Indians are using the low cost Russian Tanks T-90S, T-72 (near obsolete, 2nd line duty). These are preferred over Arjun which is an expensive Leopard re-hash.
> 
> T-14 Armata excellent but too expensive and too high tech. Our tankers/gunners will need advanced degrees in laser photometry.
> 
> Korean K2 is not a bad option and may warrant serious looking into. But their own Army purchase organization DAPA announced in 2012 that due to ongoing issues with the reliability and durability of the domestically-produced powerpack, the first 100 production K2s would use German-made MTU powerpack and that service entry would be delayed until March 2014. So only with German MTU powerpack - if purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K2 is also on the Heavy side at 55 tons.
> 
> I don't know why the Bangladesh Army brass is not happy with the VT1 (which is the Type 98 PLA domestic designation), maybe they can look at other newer and a bit more reliable Chinese tanks like the type 99a/99a2 variants and maybe try out a few by choosing a different and more reliable powerpack (like the German MTU powerpack). Type 99 is also rather heavy at 55 tons or thereabouts.
> 
> The export designation for the type 99 variants is MBT3000 or VT4, which I believe Pakistan may have gotten ToT for. @Zarvan bhai, is this old news?


i don't understand why they're not satisfied with the mbt 2000 either, idk if it's the autoloader system (base t70 design) or the weight distribution, or the powerplant. could be a mix of everything but i'm personally not aware of the issues... leopard 2 would be really good purchase new or used... k2, i agree should have MTU pack... altay initial units are running with MTU packs if i remember right... i think tank purchase can wait for sometime... the light tank VT5 is a good purchase imo and the fleet should be expanded to planned 144. we need to wait for the next generation of MBT being developed by germans and french

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

BANCON members in the eastern war zone of Saudi Arabia during Operation Moru Prantar.

© Syed Sabbir Ahmed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rahil Ahmed

Does anyone know the actual amount of combined personal in the armed forces, Including reserves? According to global firepower its 160,000 but that number has been the same for the past few yeares


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Rahil Ahmed said:


> Does anyone know the actual amount of combined personal in the armed forces, Including reserves? According to global firepower its 160,000 but that number has been the same for the past few yeares



Army is 350,000 from what I've heard.


----------



## Rahil Ahmed

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Army is 350,000 from what I've heard.


So including BAF and the Navy, it should be about 400 Thousand right?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Rahil Ahmed said:


> So including BAF and the Navy, it should be about 400 Thousand right?



If the 350,000 is correct then, counting the air force and navy would make it alot higher than 400,000.


----------



## Rahil Ahmed

DalalErMaNodi said:


> If the 350,000 is correct then, counting the air force and navy would make it alot higher than 400,000.


Does the military officially report its numbers or are they all just estimates?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Rahil Ahmed said:


> Does the military officially report its numbers or are they all just estimates?



It's based of an aljazeera report from 2013, way more credible than the Wikipedia estimate of 150,000. Actually the 150,000 was too small to be credible anyway. I would put it upwards of 200,000 for sure. I don't know why there isn't any concrete data on the numbers. www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2012/05/201252982553900996.html

There are certain group of people who edit our armed forces Wikipedia articles to make them look weaker. I don't think I need to tell you who those people are. They f***ed the air force page up by morphing the equipment header into current chiefs of staff header. Absolute menace.

Who edits a Wikipedia sites, what a petty thing to do. Pricks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> It's based of an aljazeera report from 2013, way more credible than the Wikipedia estimate of 150,000. Actually the 150,000 was too small to be credible anyway. I would put it upwards of 200,000 for sure. I don't know why there isn't any concrete data on the numbers. www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2012/05/201252982553900996.html
> 
> There are certain group of people who edit our armed forces Wikipedia articles to make them look weaker. I don't think I need to tell you who those people are. They f***ed the air force page up by morphing the equipment header into current chiefs of staff header. Absolute menace.
> 
> Who edits a Wikipedia sites, what a petty thing to do. Pricks


Teenage virgin sanghi boys living in Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Teenage virgin sanghi boys living in Canada



Smells of coconut oil, if you get what I mean

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Smells of coconut oil, if you get what I mean



Every lower middle class Sanghi I have come across always smells of some strange vegetable oil, if not Coconut oil. No wonder these must have seeped into their brains to cause the inevitable damage as observed here on PDF every day.












This is the result.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Every lower middle class Sanghi I have come across always smells of some strange vegetable oil, if not Coconut oil. No wonder these must have seeped into their brains to cause the *inevitable damage* as observed here on PDF every day.



Very brave of you to assume that they had functioning brains to begin with.

Reposting this here for those who missed this beauty :






Here's another masterpiece :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## X-ray Papa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Very brave of you to assume that they had functioning brains to begin with.
> 
> Reposting this here for those who missed this beauty :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another masterpiece :


Ecstatic Croton, how are you my man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Bangladesh Army has purchased additional units of MBT-2000 Tanks in last 3 Fiscal Year (Published by MoD)





#DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

ghost250 said:


> Bangladesh Army has purchased additional units of MBT-2000 Tanks in last 3 Fiscal Year (Published by MoD)
> View attachment 642693
> 
> 
> #DTB


How many regiments though? Funny they been complaining about overheating all along

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Michael Corleone said:


> How many regiments though? Funny they been complaining about overheating all along


vai,i think army doesnt have any issues with mbt 2000 nd thats why they keep purchasing it....nd that complain about "overheating" is just a rumor, what i have learnt from armed forces hardware display that army was satisfied with the overall performance of mbt 2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

ghost250 said:


> vai,i think army doesnt have any issues with mbt 2000 nd thats why they keep purchasing it....nd that complain about "overheating" is just a rumor, what i have learnt from armed forces hardware display that army was satisfied with the overall performance of mbt 2000.


Apparently there has been no new orders of mbt 2000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Altay MBT?

M20 GMLRS?

For real?

Defsec seems to be quite confident. Not that they haven't been wrong in the past, but for BA and BN they have been fairly accurate consistently.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

leonblack08 said:


> Altay MBT?
> 
> M20 GMLRS?
> 
> For real?
> 
> Defsec seems to be quite confident. Not that they haven't been wrong in the past, but for BA and BN they have been fairly accurate consistently.


Yeah, just note that altay will not be bought in huge numbers. 1 regiment only.
2 regiments of mbt 2000 planned...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shorisrip

Michael Corleone said:


> Yeah, just note that altay will not be bought in huge numbers. 1 regiment only.
> 2 regiments of mbt 2000 planned...



Isn't the Altay MBT at 65 tonnes very heavy for the terrain in Bangladesh?


----------



## leonblack08

Shorisrip said:


> Isn't the Altay MBT at 65 tonnes very heavy for the terrain in Bangladesh?



If the news of purchase is true, then it will only be usable in northern regions and in the cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Shorisrip said:


> Isn't the Altay MBT at 65 tonnes very heavy for the terrain in Bangladesh?


There’s no evidence to that. Ofc you can’t expect tanks to operate on a wet marshy terrain like shwarnadip is during rainy season. 
What I wonder is how they’ll transport the tank since bd bridge infrastructure are usually not capable of having that much load.


----------



## BanglarBagh

leonblack08 said:


> Altay MBT?
> 
> M20 GMLRS?
> 
> For real?
> 
> Defsec seems to be quite confident. Not that they haven't been wrong in the past, but for BA and BN they have been fairly accurate consistently.



I thought M20 is the former designation of DF-12 tactical ballistic missile and not a gmlrs. The reported firing range is 280km due to MTCR restrictions but there are claims of a maximum range of 450km. Is this the system defseca says BA is purchasing or am I wrong?


----------



## leonblack08

BanglarBagh said:


> I thought M20 is the former designation of DF-12 tactical ballistic missile and not a gmlrs. The reported firing range is 280km due to MTCR restrictions but there are claims of a maximum range of 450km. Is this the system defseca says BA is purchasing or am I wrong?



Yes, that's what they are claiming. Maybe because of the 280 km range it is possible to be exported, as it is still under 300 Km restriction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

BanglarBagh said:


> I thought M20 is the former designation of DF-12 tactical ballistic missile and not a gmlrs. The reported firing range is 280km due to MTCR restrictions but there are claims of a maximum range of 450km. Is this the system defseca says BA is purchasing or am I wrong?


Chinese and the Russians have a way of unreporting for things under treaty and overestimating for things that can be sold easily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh Army Modernization efforts in the last decade*






Source: Onirban uploaded by Defseca.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shorisrip

Anybody know the effectiveness of the upgraded Type 59s (Durjoy)? How do they compare to modern MBTs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Shorisrip said:


> Anybody know the effectiveness of the upgraded Type 59s (Durjoy)? How do they compare to modern MBTs.



Locally upgraded Durjoys sport new sensors, Kontakt ERA, new 125mm smoothbore gun capable of firing APFSDS and HEAT rounds, laser designators, thermal imaging, fire control computer and new turret (maybe from ZTZ-96?). It sports Combat networking links, Night Vision and GPS. Only the hull is the old Type 59 but sports a new 730 HP engine/powerplant. Great bang for the buck.

@Ronin bhai might know better how effective on the ground (as opposed to on paper) it is. Thanks..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_59G(BD)_Durjoy#Description

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlackViking

Michael Corleone said:


> Yeah, just note that altay will not be bought in huge numbers. 1 regiment only.
> 2 regiments of mbt 2000 planned...


Is altay even in production?


----------



## Dazzler



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## IblinI



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BlackViking



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=172645610961617





The Epitaphs will say "Cox's Bazaar", If the uncivilised neighbours try anything funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bangladesh Army's combat engineers received delivery of some new trucks from IVECO Italy recently.
Those painted white will be sent to UN peacekeeping missions, whilst the MB green painted trucks will be retained for use inside Bangladesh for military engineer service works.
The Bangladesh Army only imports trucks and engineering equipment from Europe and USA at present.
Most of the Bangladesh Army's logistic fleet comprises of trucks from France, Italy and Germany. They include famous brands such as Renault, IVECO, MAN and Mercedes Benz. Some Turkish made trucks were also procured in smaller numbers.
#DEFSECA #BangladeshArmy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Michael Corleone said:


> Bangladesh Army's combat engineers received delivery of some new trucks from IVECO Italy recently.
> Those painted white will be sent to UN peacekeeping missions, whilst the MB green painted trucks will be retained for use inside Bangladesh for military engineer service works.
> The Bangladesh Army only imports trucks and engineering equipment from Europe and USA at present.
> Most of the Bangladesh Army's logistic fleet comprises of trucks from France, Italy and Germany. They include famous brands such as Renault, IVECO, MAN and Mercedes Benz. Some Turkish made trucks were also procured in smaller numbers.
> #DEFSECA #BangladeshArmy


These things should be build locally. We are probably spending at least three times more procuring these trucks from Europe and USA compared to what would have costed if those were build in Bangladesh. If we remain such dependent for even trucks from overseas, then we will never be able to maintain a force adequate to our need quantity wise. Bangladesh seriously need to beef up it's indigenous defence industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Homo Sapiens said:


> These things should be build locally. We are probably spending at least three times more procuring these trucks from Europe and USA compared to what would have costed if those were build in Bangladesh. If we remain such dependent for even trucks from overseas, then we will never be able to maintain a force adequate to our need quantity wise. Bangladesh seriously need to beef up it's indigenous defence industry.



Bangladesh had standardized on the ISUZU-made defense trucks (Isuzu FSS) two decades ago, these are built under license locally as 'Arunima Bolyan'. Over the years, local content has slowly increased. This is a decision of economics, and I realize, eventually local trucks will be made from scratch, but that depends on type. Indian trucks will probably not be accepted in the military.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

Homo Sapiens said:


> These things should be build locally. We are probably spending at least three times more procuring these trucks from Europe and USA compared to what would have costed if those were build in Bangladesh. If we remain such dependent for even trucks from overseas, then we will never be able to maintain a force adequate to our need quantity wise. Bangladesh seriously need to beef up it's indigenous defence industry.


Yes, you are very right. We must build these trucks in BD. BD can start with assembling plants by local or FDI. The assembly plants will import the CKD trucks initially. But, GRADUALLY the owners would seek out small/large mechanical and electrical companies who would manufacture the body and engine parts/components in their respective workshops. This is how someday the country will build 100% made in Bangladesh trucks.

A motor vehicle requires more than 20,000 pieces of parts, although it may be less for trucks. No motor company ever started by producing entire motor vehicles exclusively in its own plant. They always seek out and nurture vendors.

The GoB should find out rich private companies supported by banks to take initiative in constructing assembling plant(s).


----------



## Michael Corleone

Homo Sapiens said:


> These things should be build locally. We are probably spending at least three times more procuring these trucks from Europe and USA compared to what would have costed if those were build in Bangladesh. If we remain such dependent for even trucks from overseas, then we will never be able to maintain a force adequate to our need quantity wise. Bangladesh seriously need to beef up it's indigenous defence industry.


It totally depends on economy of scale... army requirements for such heavy duty trucks alone isn’t a practical reason to establish an assembly plant. You would have to be domestic demand for that... it also doesn’t make sense to produce each and every part in bd, a chassis manufacturing plant is enough for example. I see the demand for heavy duty trucks increasing with time however... once the deep sea ports are in operation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> It totally depends on economy of scale... army requirements for such heavy duty trucks alone isn’t a practical reason to establish an assembly plant. You would have to be domestic demand for that... it also doesn’t make sense to produce each and every part in bd, a chassis manufacturing plant is enough for example. I see the demand for heavy duty trucks increasing with time however... once the deep sea ports are in operation



I believe some sort of prime movers (18-wheeler head unit) may already be starting to be assembled locally.

Tata may be one of them (Nitol motors low volume assembly in Western Bangladesh somewhere). But as others have pointed out, we should get started by producing auto parts first. That is how Korea auto industry started in the 1960s and 1970's, by being supplier to Japanese Auto Majors. Hyundai was supplier to Mitsubishi and their first car was a combination of Mitsubishi parts.

Back in the day (2015) they tried to launch/market the high end Tata prime mover 'Prima' in Bangladesh.

https://indianautosblog.com/tata-prima-bangladesh-p179370






Well I guess no one would buy an Indian truck for that high a price, so Nitol resorted to selling a lower end prime mover, which kind of succeeded. Locally, people will take the hit for Tata's 'lack of quality', up to a price point. 






But ideally, for govt. or defence use, *we should not be patronizing a vendor which supplies the Indian Armed forces with technology needs. This has been and will remain Bangladesh Armed Forces policy.
*
Now this brings me to asking PDF brothers if Pakistan assembles prime movers, Good question.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I believe some sort of prime movers (18-wheeler head unit) may already be starting to be assembled locally.
> 
> Tata may be one of them (Nitol motors low volume assembly in Western Bangladesh somewhere). But as others have pointed out, we should get started by producing auto parts first. That is how Korea auto industry started in the 1960s and 1970's, by being supplier to Japanese Auto Majors. Hyundai was supplier to Mitsubishi and their first car was a combination of Mitsubishi parts.
> 
> Back in the day (2015) they tried to launch/market the high end Tata prime mover 'Prima' in Bangladesh.
> 
> https://indianautosblog.com/tata-prima-bangladesh-p179370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess no one would buy an Indian truck for that high a price, so Nitol resorted to selling a lower end prime mover, which kind of succeeded. Locally, people will take the hit for Tata's 'lack of quality', up to a price point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ideally, for govt. or defence use, *we should not be patronizing a vendor which supplies the Indian Armed forces with technology needs. This has been and will remain Bangladesh Armed Forces policy.
> *
> Now this brings me to asking PDF brothers if Pakistan assembles prime movers, Good question.


He problem is Bangladesh own tax laws. They prohibit second hand trucks older than 5 years afaik... on top of that tax rate is basically extortion, otherwise it’s easy to source second hand Mercedes haulers from Europe at good rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> He problem is Bangladesh own tax laws. They prohibit second hand trucks older than 5 years afaik... on top of that tax rate is basically extortion, otherwise it’s easy to source second hand Mercedes haulers from Europe at good rate.



These Gandoo uneducated ministers do not realize that building infra entails allowing cheaper commercial vehicles. The entire US economy rides on 18 wheelers (Peterbilt, Fruehauf, Volvo), same in EU I guess as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> These Gandoo uneducated ministers do not realize that building infra entails allowing cheaper commercial vehicles. The entire US economy rides on 18 wheelers (Peterbilt, Fruehauf, Volvo), same in EU I guess as well.


Ah well, all they care about is buying their children apartments in NY and bottles of finlandia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2315638568744494

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2315638568744494


I’m bummed that army doesn’t look into SPG, speed wins wars... this will take light years to move around

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Michael Corleone said:


> I’m bummed that army doesn’t look into SPG, speed wins wars... this will take light years to move around


These are for NE sectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Arthur said:


> These are for NE sectors.


Strange, do Indians have any strategic targets in NE? I thought their focus was north and west bengal


----------



## Arthur

Michael Corleone said:


> Strange, do Indians have any strategic targets in NE? I thought their focus was north and west bengal


That's the reason.

There are few geographic issue we face that require this purchase. But these will be mostly Burma centric deployment for BA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2316494665325551

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=687269141850791

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2318160305158987


----------



## Michael Corleone

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2318869615088056

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2318869615088056


It’s not profitable, just breaking even... without consumer demand, an assembly plant will not be profitable


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=689178451659860





I mean I don't think there are any parts of Bangladesh, where you have 8 to 10 km of flat land with no trees or other impediments in between..... I could be wrong though.

Maybe they could go for something else besides the Kornet - EM


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2319299838378367

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2319299838378367



Looks kinky though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Nike said:


> Looks kinky though




Excellent powers of imagination, I also had a certain image forming itself, in the back of my head, not my thing though.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=176140130612165

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Excellent powers of imagination, I also had a certain image forming itself, in the back of my head, not my thing though.


Red hair is your thing but getting subbed is not? Ok


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Red hair is your thing but getting subbed is not? Ok



Are you calling me a prude ?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=176729027219942

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=176729027219942



This is excellent! Putting the old hulls to good use as anti-tank gun and howitzer platforms.  Logical evolution.

They can start using the older BTR-80's next, and add a bigger turret with bigger gun (say 105mm or so, unlike the 30mm cannons used in normal APC's & IFV's), like the logical evolution of the Stryker APC's in US inventory. It's called the M1128.












The Egyptians at one point used a 122mm gun on top of an (at the time, old) T34 hull. Fought in the six day war I think.











122mm gun was one of the largest caliber used in WWII by Soviets and used by these machines below, from which Egyptians adapted the machine above,

ISU (Ioseph Stalin) 122






KV (Kliment Voroshilov) 122

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> This is excellent! Putting the old hulls to good use as anti-tank gun and howitzer platforms.  Logical evolution.
> 
> They can start using the older BTR-80's next, and add a bigger turret with bigger gun (say 105mm or so, unlike the 30mm cannons used in normal APC's & IFV's), like the logical evolution of the Stryker APC's in US inventory. It's called the M1128.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptians at one point used a 122mm gun on top of an (at the time, old) T34 hull. Fought in the six day war I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 122mm gun was one of the largest caliber used in WWII by Soviets and used by these machines below, from which Egyptians adapted the machine above,
> 
> ISU (Ioseph Stalin) 122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KV (Kliment Voroshilov) 122


Wow the Egyptians are a creative bunch no? 
idk if a Btr 80 will be able to handle a big gun, depends on the roof structure and internal spaces 
Last tank is actually a IS 2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Wow the Egyptians are a creative bunch no?
> idk if a Btr 80 will be able to handle a big gun, depends on the roof structure and internal spaces



Well you have to reinforce the internal structure to handle the weight of the turret and traverse mechanisms. The Americans are just experimenting with the concept but having issues with recoil. A smaller calibre gun like 75mm (combined with a 30mm) may be more appropriate with ATGM launchers mounted on the side. All depends on role, doctrine and scenario. But wheeled platforms are way more mobile than tracked ones anyday.



> Last tank is actually a IS 2



The differences externally were minimal. Just the larger calibre gun changed. The later KV's turned into IS designation when the new modern turret (starting with IS2) was introduced, replacing the clunky KV1 turret.

Stalin had Voroshilov either sent away to Gulag or killed, for naming tanks after himself. Tells you why KV turned into IS....


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Well you have to reinforce the internal structure to handle the weight of the turret and traverse mechanisms. The Americans are just experimenting with the concept but having issues with recoil. A smaller calibre gun like 75mm (combined with a 30mm) may be more appropriate with ATGM launchers mounted on the side. All depends on role, doctrine and scenario. But wheeled platforms are way more mobile than tracked ones anyday.
> 
> 
> 
> The differences externally were minimal. Just the larger calibre gun changed. The later KV's turned into IS designation when the new modern turret (starting with IS2) was introduced, replacing the clunky KV1 turret.
> 
> Stalin had Voroshilov either sent away to Gulag or killed, for naming tanks after himself. Tells you why KV turned into IS....


KV1 chassis is completely different from IS 2 chassis...
Original IS was basically the same is 2 chassis but with the 75mm from t34... by the time of battle of Berlin, the is2 was pounding the dug in panzers in the streets of Berlin... is3 was ready and moving towards Berlin but the war ended, so Stalin thought to hold a military parade In Berlin to show off the is3... the western allied was nothing short of impressed and shocked 
yeah the dude probably got sent to gulag, the steel composition was his development so I guess papa Stalin should have let it slide?
That dude even killed of katyusha rocket artillery inventor in 1938

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> KV1 chassis is completely different from IS 2 chassis...



Meh - you could be right, there are some chassis and hull differences, besides the turret of course. Two KV's , the KV-85 and KV-122, used the IS series turrets. Their numbers denote the caliber of the main guns used.

KV 122




https://worldoftanks.com/en/tankopedia/49921-R133_KV_122/


KV 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=692956467948725


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=177659367126908


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285855189614960640


----------



## Avicenna

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285855189614960640



What type?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> What type?


Oh shit... so mbt 3000 not coming I guess
Most probably t72b3
Aka the ammunition cooker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Michael Corleone said:


> Oh shit... so mbt 3000 not coming I guess
> Most probably t72b3
> Aka the ammunition cooker



I don’t know anything about tanks.

Is that a good tank?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

One step forward with VT-5, Two steps back with russian refurbished crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Avicenna said:


> I don’t know anything about tanks.
> 
> Is that a good tank?



As long as it is Russian own use variant it still good enough. But beside that, your soldier can only pray deep enough to their maker when facing enemies


----------



## Avicenna

Nike said:


> As long as it is Russian own use variant it still good enough. But beside that, your soldier can only pray deep enough to their maker when facing enemies



That can be said for any soldier.

Wonder why Bangladesh went this route.


----------



## The Ronin

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=177659367126908





Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285855189614960640



LOL!! I hope it's just another "mood swing" from BD Military.  Don't want anymore refurbished stuff.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/breaking-news-bangladesh-army-rejects-russian-tanks.542255/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> I don’t know anything about tanks.
> 
> Is that a good tank?


Good enough as long as you don’t stop moving and expose your sides... the ammos cook off in a flank attack because the auto loader is exposed.



The Ronin said:


> LOL!! I hope it's just another "mood swing" from BD Military.  Don't want anymore refurbished stuff.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/breaking-news-bangladesh-army-rejects-russian-tanks.542255/


Truth be told Bangladesh armed forces have no vision, they keep buying little quantities of everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlackViking

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=177659367126908


Defseca said Altay or some NATO mbts are comig...now it has become Russian


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

BlackViking said:


> Defseca said Altay or some NATO mbts are comig...now it has become Russian




Welcome to the world of Defseca and Syed Amar Khan, maybe the man is not wrong, perhaps it's just the Bangladesh Armed Forces who are fickle and indecisive.


Nobody knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

BlackViking said:


> Defseca said Altay or some NATO mbts are comig...now it has become Russian


Altays are said to be super limited... I reckon this or the Chinese source for numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

DalalErMaNodi said:


> One step forward with VT-5, Two steps back with russian refurbished crap.


First batches already arrived not necessary another variant in our inventory. Large number of vt4 can assembled if nessecary.


----------



## LKJ86

monitor said:


> Large number of vt4 can assembled if nessecary.


VT-4 is much more expensive than T-90...


----------



## Michael Corleone

LKJ86 said:


> VT-4 is much more expensive than T-90...


Vt 4 is more than 4million usd?


----------



## LKJ86

Michael Corleone said:


> Vt 4 is more than 4million usd?


About 5.8 million USD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Michael Corleone said:


> Vt 4 is more than 4million usd?


You paid 3.8 for MBT 2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

*After 200 T-90MS, Vietnam will buy a much larger number of T-72B3?*






*T-72B3 is considered a harmonious combination between production cost and tactical features, it is playing the backbone of the Russian army's armor.*

Recently, the Russian media said that Vietnam could soon sign a contract to order 200 T-90MS main battle tanks to serve the process of modernizing the Army.


This is really good news for the military lovers of the country, if the process goes smoothly, the Vietnamese Infantry will soon return to the No. 1 power position in Southeast Asia after a long time. Priorities for Air Defense - Air Force, Navy and Communications.




Main battle tank T-90MS

However, it is easy to see that the number of 200 T-90MS above is only enough to equip two regiments, surely they will be prioritized to deploy in key areas with important strategic significance.

Meanwhile, in order to create a real qualitative shift for the 8 tank brigades currently in service, Vietnam will need a larger number of modern vehicles, as T-54/55 is expected to not Complete upgrade that only selective focus.

But because the defense budget is tight, the budget for the T-90MS contract is estimated at billions of dollars (including accompanying ammunition and mining infrastructure), so it is unlikely to happen. It is likely that Vietnam will order the next batch of T-90MS we need a more practical solution.

Currently, the two countries with the world's leading armored forces, Russia and China, are also following the same direction, although their potential is much stronger than Vietnam.

Specifically, Russia is conducting the modernization program of T-72B to the T-72B3 standard at a large scale to fight alongside the T-90, while China continues to produce new versions of the Type series. 96 in spite of their always advertising that the Type 99 is the "Asian Tank King".

Therefore, in order to complete the task of bringing the Army forward to modernity, besides purchasing T-90MS or upgrading T-54/55, Vietnam should take into consideration the plan of retrofitting T-72B3.


The main battle tank T-72B3 was officially introduced in 2013, it is a harmonious combination of price and tactical features when it costs only $ 1.7 million of renovation costs (much cheaper. many times the figure 4.15 million for a new T-90A production).

T-72B3 and T-90 share a lot of technologies and equipment, such as the 125 mm 2A46M-5 smoothbore gun that can shoot new-generation bullets, Kontakt-5 explosive reactive armor, Sosna-U multichannel viewfinder or TKN-3MK combat management system ...

Russia has also recently launched the T-72B3M variant (also known as the T-72B4) fitted with a more powerful 1,130 horsepower V-92S2F diesel engine with a Relikt explosive reactive armor. The combat capability of the T-72B3M is assessed as close to the T-90.




T-72B3M tank (left) with T-90A (right) at Alabino field

In short, with the cheap price and the power almost equivalent to the T-90, Vietnam can consider and learn the way that Russia or China are doing, that is, buy a large amount of T-72B3 / B3M. to entrust the backbone of the armored force besides the upgraded T-54/55, to support the main force T-90MS.

If the above plan is implemented, the Army of Vietnam will surely build the first position in the region on both quantity and quality criteria.

https://soha.vn/sau-200-t-90ms-viet-nam-se-mua-so-luong-t-72b3-lon-hon-nhieu-20160810095940863.htm

Not directly about Bangladesh Army but shows possibly what they are thinking?

Also an estimated price of 1.7m for the upgrade alone.

Hopefully Bangladesh got a good deal and is gonna get the T-72B3M variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> *After 200 T-90MS, Vietnam will buy a much larger number of T-72B3?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *T-72B3 is considered a harmonious combination between production cost and tactical features, it is playing the backbone of the Russian army's armor.*
> 
> Recently, the Russian media said that Vietnam could soon sign a contract to order 200 T-90MS main battle tanks to serve the process of modernizing the Army.
> 
> 
> This is really good news for the military lovers of the country, if the process goes smoothly, the Vietnamese Infantry will soon return to the No. 1 power position in Southeast Asia after a long time. Priorities for Air Defense - Air Force, Navy and Communications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main battle tank T-90MS
> 
> However, it is easy to see that the number of 200 T-90MS above is only enough to equip two regiments, surely they will be prioritized to deploy in key areas with important strategic significance.
> 
> Meanwhile, in order to create a real qualitative shift for the 8 tank brigades currently in service, Vietnam will need a larger number of modern vehicles, as T-54/55 is expected to not Complete upgrade that only selective focus.
> 
> But because the defense budget is tight, the budget for the T-90MS contract is estimated at billions of dollars (including accompanying ammunition and mining infrastructure), so it is unlikely to happen. It is likely that Vietnam will order the next batch of T-90MS we need a more practical solution.
> 
> Currently, the two countries with the world's leading armored forces, Russia and China, are also following the same direction, although their potential is much stronger than Vietnam.
> 
> Specifically, Russia is conducting the modernization program of T-72B to the T-72B3 standard at a large scale to fight alongside the T-90, while China continues to produce new versions of the Type series. 96 in spite of their always advertising that the Type 99 is the "Asian Tank King".
> 
> Therefore, in order to complete the task of bringing the Army forward to modernity, besides purchasing T-90MS or upgrading T-54/55, Vietnam should take into consideration the plan of retrofitting T-72B3.
> 
> 
> The main battle tank T-72B3 was officially introduced in 2013, it is a harmonious combination of price and tactical features when it costs only $ 1.7 million of renovation costs (much cheaper. many times the figure 4.15 million for a new T-90A production).
> 
> T-72B3 and T-90 share a lot of technologies and equipment, such as the 125 mm 2A46M-5 smoothbore gun that can shoot new-generation bullets, Kontakt-5 explosive reactive armor, Sosna-U multichannel viewfinder or TKN-3MK combat management system ...
> 
> Russia has also recently launched the T-72B3M variant (also known as the T-72B4) fitted with a more powerful 1,130 horsepower V-92S2F diesel engine with a Relikt explosive reactive armor. The combat capability of the T-72B3M is assessed as close to the T-90.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-72B3M tank (left) with T-90A (right) at Alabino field
> 
> In short, with the cheap price and the power almost equivalent to the T-90, Vietnam can consider and learn the way that Russia or China are doing, that is, buy a large amount of T-72B3 / B3M. to entrust the backbone of the armored force besides the upgraded T-54/55, to support the main force T-90MS.
> 
> If the above plan is implemented, the Army of Vietnam will surely build the first position in the region on both quantity and quality criteria.
> 
> https://soha.vn/sau-200-t-90ms-viet-nam-se-mua-so-luong-t-72b3-lon-hon-nhieu-20160810095940863.htm
> 
> Not directly about Bangladesh Army but shows possibly what they are thinking?
> 
> Also an estimated price of 1.7m for the upgrade alone.
> 
> Hopefully Bangladesh got a good deal and is gonna get the T-72B3M variant.


They’ve got 13k tanks in storages... so yeah will be quite cheap but need to negotiate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> They’ve got 13k tanks in storages... so yeah will be quite cheap but need to negotiate.



The hull of the T72 is almost the same as the T-90 (Indian Bhishma) and the T-90MS (flat slim turret compared to regular T-90). Very practical with a modern turret like the B3M version which is T-72B3 mod. 2016...






T-80 is a different beast. In the Chechen war the T-80 got a bad rap for being vulnerable to Chechen urban war tactics. It is not looked upon favorably in the Russian army nowadays AFAIK. Definitely not the Turbine powerpack version.

New Generation Tanks and APC's are way too expensive for Russia (T-14 and T-15 Armata, Bumerang, Terminator etc.) but they are even more advanced in technology and design compared to the latest Leopards and Abrams versions. The top brass in US Army is scrambling to counter the T-14's and T-15's in Russian inventory (if the Russians are able to add them that is, in spite of cost).

My thoughts on this are that any tank that can take an ATGM hit and keep on going without 'cooking' the crew, and has a simply maintainable powerpack (diesel) is great in my book. T-72 B3M checks all these boxes....does not have to have laser wizardry or supercomputers in the tank to survive in the battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> The hull of the T72 is almost the same as the T-90 (Indian Bhishma) and the T-90MS (flat slim turret compared to regular T-90). Very practical with a modern turret like the B3M version which is T-72B3 mod. 2016...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-80 is a different beast. In the Chechen war the T-80 got a bad rap for being vulnerable to Chechen urban war tactics. It is not looked upon favorably in the Russian army nowadays AFAIK. Definitely not the Turbine powerpack version.
> 
> New Generation Tanks and APC's are way too expensive for Russia (T-14 and T-15 Armata, Bumerang, Terminator etc.) but they are even more advanced in technology and design compared to the latest Leopards and Abrams versions. The top brass in US Army is scrambling to counter the T-14's and T-15's in Russian inventory (if the Russians are able to add them that is, in spite of cost).
> 
> My thoughts on this are that any tank that can take an ATGM hit and keep on going without 'cooking' the crew, and has a simply maintainable powerpack (diesel) is great in my book. T-72 B3M checks all these boxes....does not have to have laser wizardry or supercomputers in the tank to survive in the battlefield.


I don’t know if the autoLoader situation is different in b3m but if it’s the same base... then we just gotta hope flanks are secured and no one hits the sides. 
T90ms is a very good secondary option... Bangladesh army officers evaluated it in the trials in Kuwait. 
As for armata, let’s just wait until India gets it or something, with increase in production the price for that too will eventually come down...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> I don’t know if the autoLoader situation is different in b3m but if it’s the same base... then we just gotta hope flanks are secured and no one hits the sides.
> T90ms is a very good secondary option... Bangladesh army officers evaluated it in the trials in Kuwait.
> As for armata, let’s just wait until India gets it or something, with increase in production the price for that too will eventually come down...



Yup let's hope so. Armata will be in the same league cost-wise as the Abrams, so they might get Abrams. If Indians eventually get the Abrams (they can get older first or second gen ones - not the SEP or SEP TUSK versions) then it will be an interesting situation. They might at some point, knowing that Arjun is a dud pretty much.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Yup let's hope so. Armata will be in the same league cost-wise as the Abrams, so they might get Abrams. If Indians eventually get the Abrams (they can get older first or second gen ones - not the SEP or SEP TUSK versions) then it will be an interesting situation. They might at some point, knowing that Arjun is a dud pretty much.


Our army and abrams? Maybe in 50 years time. Turbines drink tons of fuel



Bilal9 said:


> Yup let's hope so. Armata will be in the same league cost-wise as the Abrams, so they might get Abrams. If Indians eventually get the Abrams (they can get older first or second gen ones - not the SEP or SEP TUSK versions) then it will be an interesting situation. They might at some point, knowing that Arjun is a dud pretty much.


Russians also estimated that the cost can be brought down to t90 ms levels if 2000 tanks are ordered at once

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

There are rumor of 1st batch of VT-5 tank has arrived on Bangladesh soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=695548747689497

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Beast said:


> There are rumor of 1st batch of VT-5 tank has arrived on Bangladesh soil.


----------



## Beast

bluesky said:


>


This kind of T-90 vs Type 15 light tank are pointless cos both belongs to different category of tank.

T90s is a main battle tank(49 tons) while Type 15 is special tailor light tank(35tons) for specific mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

Beast said:


> This kind of T-90 vs Type 15 light tank are pointless cos both belongs to different category of tank.
> 
> T90s is a main battle tank(49 tons) while Type 15 is special tailor light tank(35tons) for specific mission.


However, T90 tanks may be good along Pakistan-India border with hard soil, but VT-5 is more suitable for our terrain as a defence against both India and Myanmar. To induct VT-5 would be a good decision by the BA. 

There is little scope for BA to operate heavy tanks and our enemy countries also will be unable to do it. Ours is an almost marsh land with hundreds of rivers and canals, and the soil is muddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Beast said:


> This kind of T-90 vs Type 15 light tank are pointless cos both belongs to different category of tank.
> 
> T90s is a main battle tank(49 tons) while Type 15 is special tailor light tank(35tons) for specific mission.



There are total defence noobs posting videos in every country, we have our share as well. The guy has zero idea on the role differences between T-90 and Type 15.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Bilal9 said:


> There are total defence noobs posting videos in every country, we have our share as well. The guy has zero idea on the role differences between T-90 and Type 15.



Precisely, it just like posting comparison of assault rifle vs pistol and then try to claim both are guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


> However, T90 tanks may be good along Pakistan-India border with hard soil, but VT-5 is more suitable for our terrain as a defence against both India and Myanmar. To induct VT-5 would be a good decision by the BA.
> 
> There is little scope for BA to operate heavy tanks and our enemy countries also will be unable to do it. Ours is an almost marsh land with hundreds of rivers and canals, and the soil is muddy.


Not really. Geographical features of Indonesia, Singapore are much worse than us and yet they operate 70 ton tanks. Operability depends on ground pressure exerted per inch of terrain by the tracks


----------



## Nike

Michael Corleone said:


> Not really. Geographical features of Indonesia, Singapore are much worse than us and yet they operate 70 ton tanks. Operability depends on ground pressure exerted per inch of terrain by the tracks



Got info Indonesia are in discussion to procure Altay MBT in near future, heavy tonnage seems not problem for countries like us. It is only matter on how well you are prepared the facility

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nike said:


> Got info Indonesia are in discussion to procure Altay MBT in near future, heavy tonnage seems not problem for countries like us. It is only matter on how well you are prepared the facility


If anything the only factor limiting tank operation in bd is infrastructure. Very few designed for 70ton load


----------



## The Ronin

A Bangladeshi shipbuilder named Western Marine Shipyard (WMS) won a contract to build two Landing Craft Tank (LCT) amphibious vessels for the Bangladesh Army in July 2017. The shipyard was supposed to complete the construction and deliver the amphibious capable vessels by July 2019 however they missed the deadline.









BlackViking said:


> Btw @The Ronin bhai do u have any idea about some drones from "Changshu Yitian aviation" for army ?



No, who did you talk to? AFAIK army issued tender for a UAV system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackViking

The Ronin said:


> A Bangladeshi shipbuilder named Western Marine Shipyard (WMS) won a contract to build two Landing Craft Tank (LCT) amphibious vessels for the Bangladesh Army in July 2017. The shipyard was supposed to complete the construction and deliver the amphibious capable vessels by July 2019 however they missed the deadline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, who did you talk to? AFAIK army issued tender for a UAV system.


I know for a fact that army made a deal with that company for drones...i just don't know the model.
May be vtol/quad copter type...I googled by that name and I got nothing


----------



## Beast

Michael Corleone said:


> Not really. Geographical features of Indonesia, Singapore are much worse than us and yet they operate 70 ton tanks. Operability depends on ground pressure exerted per inch of terrain by the tracks


Singapore buys the heavy tank becos of Malaysia buying the PT-91 tank. They just buy for the sake of matching peer. Before that Singapore are contend with operate of light tanks.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Beast said:


> Singapore buys the heavy tank becos of Malaysia buying the PT-91 tank. They just buy for the sake of matching peer. Before that Singapore are contend with operate of light tanks.


Well they’ve a better economy than malaysia and pt91 is just a glorified soviet tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> A Bangladeshi shipbuilder named Western Marine Shipyard (WMS) won a contract to build two Landing Craft Tank (LCT) amphibious vessels for the Bangladesh Army in July 2017. The shipyard was supposed to complete the construction and deliver the amphibious capable vessels by July 2019 however they missed the deadline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, who did you talk to? AFAIK army issued tender for a UAV system.



Western Marine is perhaps the best and most capable private yard in the country. They have built Waterjet equipped OPV's capable of around 40 knots for foreign buyers previously.


----------



## Nike

Beast said:


> Singapore buys the heavy tank becos of Malaysia buying the PT-91 tank. They just buy for the sake of matching peer. Before that Singapore are contend with operate of light tanks.



They tend to operated heavier armor these days, Hunter IFV had around 32 tonnes weight, comparable to current IFV of Puma Germany, Ascod Pizzaro of Spain and Ajax from UK. On other hand the current generation of Sinkies Army utility vehicle all armored MRAP, not to mention Terrex APC is on heavier sides. 


Michael Corleone said:


> Well they’ve a better economy than malaysia and pt91 is just a glorified soviet tank



PT 91 had the same DNA as T72 M and Iraqi T72m1 Assad babil


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nike said:


> They tend to operated heavier armor these days, Hunter IFV had around 32 tonnes weight, comparable to current IFV of Puma Germany, Ascod Pizzaro of Spain and Ajax from UK. On other hand the current generation of Sinkies Army utility vehicle all armored MRAP, not to mention Terrex APC is on heavier sides.
> 
> 
> PT 91 had the same DNA as T72 M and Iraqi T72m1 Assad babil


Yeah, auto loader nightmare, obsolete too by today’s standards


----------



## Bilal9

Nike said:


> They tend to operated heavier armor these days, Hunter IFV had around 32 tonnes weight, comparable to current IFV of Puma Germany, Ascod Pizzaro of Spain and Ajax from UK. On other hand the current generation of Sinkies Army utility vehicle all armored MRAP, not to mention Terrex APC is on heavier sides.
> 
> 
> PT 91 had the same DNA as T72 M and Iraqi T72m1 Assad babil



The 'Thermal Elbow Sight' thermal imaging sensor used in PT-91 tanks is of Israeli origin as supplied to Malaysia (sixty some odd vehicles). They had no issues with the electronics being Israeli, I have no idea why...

T-72B3 is the latest version of T-72 I believe, I could be wrong.


----------



## bluesky

Michael Corleone said:


> Not really. Geographical features of Indonesia, Singapore are much worse than us and yet they operate 70 ton tanks. Operability depends on ground pressure exerted per inch of terrain by the tracks


Not exactly you are saying. I have read this opinion of yours many a time. But, do you think, the width of a 70t tank tracks are double those of 35t tanks? You are making it very simplified. You have to provide data on track vs width.

Moreover, any and all tracks must be supported by the soil below. There is no doubt a 70t tank will perform better in the hard soil of Punjab than it will do in the soft and irrigated rice fields or near a river of BD.


----------



## Michael Corleone

bluesky said:


> Not exactly you are saying. I have read this opinion of yours many a time. But, do you think, the width of a 70t tank tracks are double those of 35t tanks? You are making it very simplified. You have to provide data on track vs width.
> 
> Moreover, any and all tracks must be supported by the soil below. There is no doubt a 70t tank will perform better in the hard soil of Punjab than it will do in the soft and irrigated rice fields or near a river of BD.


Track width is not the only factor, center of gravity also matters and so does power to weight ratio 
Let’s be honest, thanks weren’t
Designed for paddy fields, but anywhere else, clay soil, red soil, black soil, cultivation lands for vegetables etc... can easily support tanks. 
Russian geography is the worst for road/ tracked vehicles and yet the soviets were the largest tank manufacturer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Track width is not the only factor, center of gravity also matters and so does power to weight ratio
> Let’s be honest, thanks weren’t
> Designed for paddy fields, but anywhere else, clay soil, red soil, black soil, cultivation lands for vegetables etc... can easily support tanks.
> Russian geography is the worst for road/ tracked vehicles and yet the soviets were the largest tank manufacturer



T34 was one of the most important reasons Russians won the war against the invading Nazi forces and pushed them back. Superb design - though unreliable, they made so many T-34's in so many factories, Nazis simply couldn't keep up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2330323917275959











__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=698064230771282





Could these be for Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

SB1Defiant Expands the Flight Envelope – Achieved 205 Knots. Is expected to achieve 260 knots which is 300 MPH.





More info on role and commonality of utility and attack variants


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> T34 was one of the most important reasons Russians won the war against the invading Nazi forces and pushed them back. Superb design - though unreliable, they made so many T-34's in so many factories, Nazis simply couldn't keep up.


In the beginning of the war engine wouldn’t last 500 miles but by the end of the war a drive from Moscow to Berlin was possible without breakdowns. That engines forms the basis of many subsequent tanks... t54, 62, early 72s and 80 with diesel plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> In the beginning of the war engine wouldn’t last 500 miles but by the end of the war a drive from Moscow to Berlin was possible without breakdowns. That engines forms the basis of many subsequent tanks... t54, 62, early 72s and 80 with diesel plant.



I believe they tried a turbine with the T80 too, a la Abrams?


----------



## Bilal9

You know Sherman was also powered with a rotary aircraft engine.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I believe they tried a turbine with the T80 too, a la Abrams?


Believe it or not, abrams was a Soviet idea copy xD
Applaud soviets for the effort but very impractical for a resource strapped nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=700123420565363

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Army Aviation Group will get some new toys apparently :








Source : Defseca.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Army Aviation Group will get some new toys apparently :
> 
> 
> View attachment 659777
> 
> 
> Source : Defseca.


Ofc, cunts care more about business nowadays. More transport probably

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Army Aviation Group will get some new toys apparently :
> 
> 
> View attachment 659777
> 
> 
> Source : Defseca.



I will be very surprised if they get new IL-76 (the IL-76MD90A version with new engines). Maybe refurbished.






The tri-engine Falcon 8X (size leader among Falcon jets) will also be a surprise. Probably a means to carry high officials in low profile long distance missions overseas without having them use public transport like Biman or Emirates. But this is maintenance-wise a white elephant. Really expensive for what you get.

I'd actually choose the Embraer converted business-interior-equipped smaller jets instead of the Falcon 8X. Falcon 8X will cost somewhere north of $55 Million. For that price you can easily get a business-interior configured smaller Embraer E2 jet (E175-E2) or Airbus A220 jet. Or even a refurbished Airbus A318 business jet for that amount (which is used by droves of Emirs and Sultans from Gulf states). These corporate business jets are much more reliable (larger commercial high MTBO engines which is in much more common airline use) and preferred because of easier/cheaper parts availability).

Another plus point is that you can fit in three times the number of delegates in these commercial business jets (yes, even in luxury seating configuration). If Hasina got one of these - she won't need to use Biman 787's anymore. Most large heads of states in Europe and Asia use these, they don't use commercial airliners.

For my money - I'd bet on the Embraer E175 E2, from a country (Brazil) which is a great potential business partner to our country in South America.

E175-E2





Airbus A220 (actually made in Canada by Bombardier, which was bought by Airbus).


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I will be very surprised if they get new IL-76 (the IL-76MD90A version with new engines). Maybe refurbished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tri-engine Falcon 8X (size leader among Falcon jets) will also be a surprise. Probably a means to carry high officials in low profile long distance missions overseas without having them use public transport like Biman or Emirates. But this is maintenance-wise a white elephant. Really expensive for what you get.
> 
> I'd actually choose the Embraer converted business-interior-equipped smaller jets instead of the Falcon 8X. Falcon 8X will cost somewhere north of $55 Million. For that price you can easily get a business-interior configured smaller Embraer E2 jet (E175-E2) or Airbus A220 jet. Or even a refurbished Airbus A318 business jet for that amount (which is used by droves of Emirs and Sultans from Gulf states). These corporate business jets are much more reliable (larger commercial high MTBO engines which is in much more common airline use) and preferred because of easier/cheaper parts availability).
> 
> Another plus point is that you can fit in three times the number of delegates in these commercial business jets (yes, even in luxury seating configuration). If Hasina got one of these - she won't need to use Biman 787's anymore. Most large heads of states in Europe and Asia use these, they don't use commercial airliners.
> 
> For my money - I'd bet on the Embraer E175 E2, from a country (Brazil) which is a great potential business partner to our country in South America.
> 
> E175-E2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airbus A220 (actually made in Canada by Bombardier, which was bought by Airbus).


A320 solely made in Canada nowadays? I thought they had production line in china


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> A320 solely made in Canada nowadays? I thought they had production line in china



No - talking about A220, much smaller than A320. A220 is new designation of the Bombardier CSeries (C100 and C300) which are made in Canada (Montreal). It competes in the regional market (under 100 seats capacity) with Embraer E-jet series, Mitsubishi Space jet, Sukhoi SSJ 100 etc. 100 seats plus is market for Boeing 737 and A320.

Here are A320 and A220 noses side by side. A220 is quite smaller.






Airbus A320, A321, A319 and A318 are made in Toulouse France (final assembly I believe), smaller assembly line exists in Tianjin, China for local market.

They also have a facility in Mobile, Alabama for local assembly of A320 and A220.

https://alabamanewscenter.com/2019/...hiring-of-600-new-workers-for-alabama-growth/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=184152849810893

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=184152849810893



If Mr. Ashiq is correct then Bangladesh VT-5 will be equipped with Bar armor and ERA as in the picture. I suspect however that this may be PLA domestic specs. Bangladesh may choose aftermarket Russian ERA which it may have chosen before.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> If Mr. Ashiq is correct then Bangladesh VT-5 will be equipped with Bar armor and ERA as in the picture. I suspect however that this may be PLA domestic specs. Bangladesh may choose aftermarket Russian ERA which it may have chosen before.


China has kontakt 5 equivalent ERAs probably will get those? What you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> China has kontakt 5 equivalent ERAs probably will get those? What you think?



I don't have any idea about Chinese ERA. But probably not worse than Kontakt 5. I need to look at independent tests.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I don't have any idea about Chinese ERA. But probably not worse than Kontakt 5. I need to look at independent tests.


Do post figures if you find

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Do post figures if you find



T-90A uses KONTAKT ERA armor, T-90MS (Indian use) uses RELIKT ERA and the T-14 Armata uses the newest Russian ERA, MALAKIT. Of course KONTAKT is the oldest, MALAKIT is the newest.

Look at this excerpt from this article about the Chinese ERA similar to Russian RELIKT,

"Protection:

The Type 99 benefits both from composite armor, and Explosive Reactive Armor (ERA), bricks of explosives onto the tank that prematurely detonate incoming shells. *The new (Chinese) Type 99A2 variant uses a multi-layered system thought to be similar to the Relikt ERA developed by Russia, which uses a radar to detonate the ERA before hostile shells impact. It is intended to defeat tandem-charge missiles capable of overcoming older-generation ERA. * 

The T-90A uses the older Kontakt-5 ERA, while the new T-90MS tanks serving in India sport the Relikt system. Though most effective against anti-tank missiles, both systems also diminish the penetrating power of tank shells.

The Type 99 also comes with a Laser Warning Receiver which warns the tank commander if his vehicle is being painted with hostile targeting lasers, affording the driver a chance to back away out of danger. Given all the videos from Syria and Yemen of tanks sitting obliviously as anti-tank missiles meander towards them (often taking 20 seconds or more to impact), this could significantly improve survivability.

The Type 99 also is believed to come with its own unique high-powered ‘dazzler’ laser designed to jam laser- and infrared-guided missiles, damage enemy sights, and blind the eyes of hostile gunners, possibly with a permanent effect. Fortunately, high-power tank-mounted dazzlers have never been used in combat before, so we have no idea how well they would work."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> T-90A uses KONTAKT ERA armor, T-90MS (Indian use) uses RELIKT ERA and the T-14 Armata uses the newest Russian ERA, MALAKIT. Of course KONTAKT is the oldest, MALAKIT is the newest.
> 
> Look at this excerpt from this article about the Chinese ERA similar to Russian RELIKT,
> 
> "Protection:
> 
> The Type 99 benefits both from composite armor, and Explosive Reactive Armor (ERA), bricks of explosives onto the tank that prematurely detonate incoming shells. *The new (Chinese) Type 99A2 variant uses a multi-layered system thought to be similar to the Relikt ERA developed by Russia, which uses a radar to detonate the ERA before hostile shells impact. It is intended to defeat tandem-charge missiles capable of overcoming older-generation ERA. *
> 
> The T-90A uses the older Kontakt-5 ERA, while the new T-90MS tanks serving in India sport the Relikt system. Though most effective against anti-tank missiles, both systems also diminish the penetrating power of tank shells.
> 
> The Type 99 also comes with a Laser Warning Receiver which warns the tank commander if his vehicle is being painted with hostile targeting lasers, affording the driver a chance to back away out of danger. Given all the videos from Syria and Yemen of tanks sitting obliviously as anti-tank missiles meander towards them (often taking 20 seconds or more to impact), this could significantly improve survivability.
> 
> The Type 99 also is believed to come with its own unique high-powered ‘dazzler’ laser designed to jam laser- and infrared-guided missiles, damage enemy sights, and blind the eyes of hostile gunners, possibly with a permanent effect. Fortunately, high-power tank-mounted dazzlers have never been used in combat before, so we have no idea how well they would work."


Wow I didn’t even know armata’s ERA are not continuation of relikt family of armors, although I’m very skeptical of Chinese claims of their armor equivalent to relikt, Russians claim the Chinese variants are comparable to kontakt 5... I would like to see RHA performance figures of the Chinese ERA, although I found no such data

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Wow I didn’t even know armata’s ERA are not continuation of relikt family of armors, although I’m very skeptical of Chinese claims of their armor equivalent to relikt, Russians claim the Chinese variants are comparable to kontakt 5... I would like to see RHA performance figures of the Chinese ERA, although I found no such data



Not just ERA, Armata pioneered every system as brand new. Even the place where the crew sits is relocated all the way to the front. All guns and cannons are operated remotely. Even if the turret gets blown off - the crew are safe in an armored pod.










https://tanknutdave.com/armata-t14-main-battle-tank/


These Armata platforms (T14 and T15) in some ways are way ahead of the latest Abrams and certainly ahead of the American APV's and other armored carriers like the latest Bradleys and Strykers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Congratulations to Lieutenant Zawad for his great achievement from "The Royal Military Academy Sandhrust". This young Army Officer is an asset of Bangladesh Army who ranked third in "Top Three" and among all foreign army officers in a combined merit list for a military training program. He also achieved top rank among Asian army officers.

© Dr. Enamul Haque

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

The Ronin said:


> Congratulations to Lieutenant Zawad for his great achievement from "The Royal Military Academy Sandhrust". This young Army Officer is an asset of Bangladesh Army who ranked third in "Top Three" and among all foreign army officers in a combined merit list for a military training program. He also achieved top rank among Asian army officers.
> 
> © Dr. Enamul Haque




Here is another picture of him : 






From their FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Here is another picture of him :
> 
> View attachment 662019
> 
> 
> From their FB page.


You know apparently they changed the flag and moved the red disc to the left so that when it’s flying, it looks centered. Idk what kind of eye condition the flag guy was going through, the offset red disc really pisses me off


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> You know apparently they changed the flag and moved the red disc to the left so that when it’s flying, it looks centered. Idk what kind of eye condition the flag guy was going through, the offset red disc really pisses me off


LOL...the badge design is off. The leftward offset of the red circle is meant to be slight (1/20th of the total length):


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> You know apparently they changed the flag and moved the red disc to the left so that when it’s flying, it looks centered. Idk what kind of eye condition the flag guy was going through, the offset red disc really pisses me off





Yeah, it's a proper eye sore alright, I couldn't help but notice it everytime I looked at the photograph.

The red disc is also too large, not in proportion with the rest of the flag.


Clown should be schooled.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

This Noakhailla never learns does he, he's attacking SAK now while lying through his teeth himself. 


Good Lord, practically whoring around for views and I'm sure he reads PDF .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Yeah, it's a proper eye sore alright, I couldn't help but notice it everytime I looked at the photograph.
> 
> The red disc is also too large, not in proportion with the rest of the flag.
> 
> 
> Clown should be schooled.


Should be hanged for trolling the people who designed the OG flag


----------



## Michael Corleone

Al-Ansar said:


> LOL...the badge design is off. The leftward offset of the red circle is meant to be slight (1/20th of the total length):
> View attachment 662022


I guess blame my OCD but I’m still not happy with this. If japan can maintain a symmetric flag... what makes our smartass to make this tweak


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> This Noakhailla never learns does he, he's attacking SAK now while lying through his teeth himself.
> 
> 
> Good Lord, practically whoring around for views and I'm sure he reads PDF .


MRCA - medium range combat aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> This Noakhailla never learns does he, he's attacking SAK now while lying through his teeth himself.
> 
> 
> Good Lord, practically whoring around for views and I'm sure he reads PDF .



So - Project Bajra is still alive then? I will be quite surprised...


----------



## The Ronin

September 13, 2004: Bangladesh Army delegations visiting Pakistan Military Hardware Exhibition on Karachi.

PC- Ops Room

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=711847289392976




Besides Lt. Jawad there’s another Bangladeshi graduate from Royal military academy Sandhurst. Although can’t find his identity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=711847289392976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides Lt. Jawad there’s another Bangladeshi graduate from Royal military academy Sandhurst. Although can’t find his identity



The making of future military leaders. Good going and congrats to these bright young men!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BlackViking

why on earth infantry division will buy sph ? 😕

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

BlackViking said:


> View attachment 662917
> why on earth infantry division will buy sph ? 😕



This is a massive improvement over our Nora B-52's which are Tactical SPH's (max 40 km range).

Chinese PLZ 45 SPH uses Gerard Bull's Canadian design, so no less effective than similar South African Denel SPH (G5) India sort of inducted (Bharat Forge) and make themselves. And Chinese electronics for accuracy is not bad either.

As soon as we order some - Tatmadaw will get the same type and in similar numbers.

*PLZ-05, also referred as the Type 05, is a recent Chinese development. It evolved from the PLZ-45 self-propelled howitzer - however not offered for export yet.* Some reports suggest that the PLZ-05 auto-loader was much improved over the PLZ-45 in design (new autoloader is a copy of that from Russian MSTA-S). As seen (and expected) the hull and powertrain are based on newer design tank chassis. Certainly no worse than the US M109 or UK AS-90, though I did not see a whole lot of international orders for PLZ-45. *PLZ-05 claims maximum range of 100 km and CEP accuracy of 40 m.*

The Korean copy of M-109 - Samsung K-9 Thunder enjoyed much better export success. India ordered it, among others. Cost is $3.9 Million per unit, compared to 0.7 Million for our Noras. No idea about the cost of the ammunition carriers, probably a bit lower I'm sure.

For us the best choice is to maybe buy surplus/refurbished M-109's and ensure that we produce ammunition locally. There are new 155mm caliber laser designated missile rounds being developed which, though limited in range to say 20 KM, have a much better CEP within say 5 Meter range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> This is a massive improvement over our Nora B-52's which are Tactical SPH's (max 40 km range).
> 
> Chinese PLZ 45 SPH uses Gerard Bull's Canadian design, so no less effective than similar South African Denel SPH (G5) India sort of inducted (Bharat Forge) and make themselves. And Chinese electronics for accuracy is not bad either.
> 
> As soon as we order some - Tatmadaw will get the same type and in similar numbers.
> 
> PLZ-05, also referred as the Type 05, is a recent Chinese development. It evolved from the PLZ-45 self-propelled howitzer - however not offered for export yet. Some reports suggest that the PLZ-05 auto-loader was much improved over the PLZ-45 in design (new autoloader is a copy of that from Russian MSTA-S). As seen (and expected) the hull and powertrain are based on newer design tank chassis. Certainly no worse than the M109, though I


We used to have some Chinese artillery. Khaleda sent them back brand new and took the pennies


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> We used to have some Chinese artillery. Khaleda sent them back brand new and took the pennies



Figures. What is there to say...all thieves more or less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

BlackViking said:


> why on earth infantry division will buy sph ? 😕



We need to understand how BA is organised. 
All divisions in BA are infantry divisions. Each infantry division also serves as an area command.

All local units from all corps report to the local division/area command including artillery units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Interesting development as a cheap recon platform....way cheaper than helis (even a Robinson R22).



*U.S. Air Force leaders express interest in advanced air mobility vehicles*

NEWSAVIATIONPHOTO
ByDylan Malyasov

Aug 22, 2020

Modified date: 2 days ago
Photo by Staff. Sgt. Sean Kornegay







*U.S. Air Force Top Leaders witnessed the first demo of a completely new type of aircraft – the electric-powered vertical takeoff and landing (eVTOL) aircraft at Camp Mabry, Aug. 20.*

On August 21, the Air Force announced that Secretary of the Air Force Barbara Barrett, Air Force Chief of Staff Gen. Charles Q. Brown, Jr., and Chief Master Sgt. of the Air Force JoAnne S. Bass came together to witness the advances in a fully autounomous people transport developed by the Lift Aircraft.

According to a recent service news release, top Air Force leaders gathered with their Texas National Guard hosts and AFWERX personnel to watch the first Agility Prime ORB flight demonstration.

The demonstration was presented by LIFT Aircraft, a Texas-based Small Business Innovation Research (SBIR) contract recipient, as one of the first companies of its size to join the Agility Prime “Air Race to Certification.”

The aircraft resembles a large drone with 18 sets of propellers, motors and batteries. It has one seat for the pilot and weighs only 432 lbs – which qualifies it as a Powered Ultralight by the FAA so no pilot’s license is required to fly.

Electric multirotor aircraft fly using something called distributed electric propulsion (DEP), which allows an aircraft to be controlled simply by varying the speed of multiple electric motors – a task that is accomplished by flight control computers.

“The pilot is not flying the aircraft in the sense of traditional helicopters and fixed wing airplanes” says Colin Guinn, a drone industry pioneer who has held leadership roles at DJI, 3D Robotics and Hangar Technologies. “With DEP aircraft, like with drones, the flight computer is keeping the aircraft stabilized and the pilot merely provides control inputs using a joystick”

Agility Prime is a program with a vision of world impact,” Barrett said during the program’s launch in April 2020. “The thought of an electric vertical take-off and landing vehicle — a flying car — might seem straight out of a Hollywood movie, but by partnering today with stakeholders across industries and agencies, we can set up the United States for this aerospace phenomenon.”

In the heat of the afternoon, Matthew Chasen, LIFT chief executive officer, piloted the Hexa over the Camp Mabry parade ground, just a few miles from downtown Austin.

We now have over fifteen of the leading aircraft manufacturers in the world applying to partner with Agility Prime, with many of them already on contract,” said Col. Nathan Diller, AFWERX director and Agility Prime lead. “This flight today marks the first of many demonstrations and near term flight tests designed to reduce the technical risk and prepare for Agility Prime fielding in 2023.”






Photo by Staff. Sgt. Sean Kornegay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

MRSAM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> MRSAM
> 
> View attachment 663668



My Money is on the *HQ-22* (export version FK-3) which uses a planar passive phased array (PPAR) radar, designated the H-200, which can simultaneously track multiple targets 100+ km away, it can guide six missiles to three targets at the same time (two missiles at each target). Range of up to 170km and an effective altitude from 50 m to 27 km.

Myanmarese assemble an older version of this MRSAM but that missile reportedly has only half the range.





__





Myanmar Defence Forum


They are estending the runway. Can be seen clearly in Google Map. My guess is Fighter aircrafts from Ygn Int Airport will be relocated to Hmawby and Su 30 will also be located there. The Migs have been landing and taking off at Hmawbi with the new runway. I guess they will eventually separate...



defence.pk

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army has received the delivery of Honda Fourtrax ATVs.

PC- Mohammed Zahid Hassan


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> My Money is on the *HQ-22* (export version FK-3) which uses a planar passive phased array (PPAR) radar, designated the H-200, which can simultaneously track multiple targets 100+ km away, it can guide six missiles to three targets at the same time (two missiles at each target). Range of up to 170km and an effective altitude from 50 m to 27 km.
> 
> Myanmarese assemble an older version of this MRSAM but that missile reportedly has only half the range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar Defence Forum
> 
> 
> They are estending the runway. Can be seen clearly in Google Map. My guess is Fighter aircrafts from Ygn Int Airport will be relocated to Hmawby and Su 30 will also be located there. The Migs have been landing and taking off at Hmawbi with the new runway. I guess they will eventually separate...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


Skeptical since 2017 tender had no bids. 
no one wants to sell kuchra


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Skeptical since 2017 tender had no bids.
> no one wants to sell kuchra



You may be right. How Khuchra are we talking about? A half dozen??


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army has received the delivery of Honda Fourtrax ATVs.
> 
> PC- Mohammed Zahid Hassan
> 
> View attachment 663859
> 
> 
> View attachment 663861
> 
> 
> View attachment 663862
> 
> 
> View attachment 663863



Hai Rey Bangladesh... You need cranes to dismount ATV's from railcars? Amazing...

@Ronin not deriding your posts but sometimes the incompetence of local folks amazes me...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> You may be right. How Khuchra are we talking about? A half dozen??


For HQ 22 for example 1 regiment consist of 8 launchers in two trucks and one truck with radar equipments... pretty sure we would have to order atleast 2 regiments to make it worthwhile for bidders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Bilal9 said:


> My Money is on the *HQ-22* (export version FK-3) which uses a planar passive phased array (PPAR) radar, designated the H-200, which can simultaneously track multiple targets 100+ km away, it can guide six missiles to three targets at the same time (two missiles at each target). Range of up to 170km and an effective altitude from 50 m to 27 km.
> 
> Myanmarese assemble an older version of this MRSAM but that missile reportedly has only half the range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar Defence Forum
> 
> 
> They are estending the runway. Can be seen clearly in Google Map. My guess is Fighter aircrafts from Ygn Int Airport will be relocated to Hmawby and Su 30 will also be located there. The Migs have been landing and taking off at Hmawbi with the new runway. I guess they will eventually separate...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



Out of curiosity what are the other contenders to the tender?


----------



## Bilal9

siegecrossbow said:


> Out of curiosity what are the other contenders to the tender?



Probably something from Turkey I'm guessing. But no one has responded publicly yet that we know of...

@Ronin, @Michael Corleone and other bhais will know better...


----------



## siegecrossbow

Bilal9 said:


> Probably something from Turkey I'm guessing. But no one has responded publicly yet that we know of...
> 
> @Ronin, @Michael Corleone and other bhais will know better...



Cool. If you guys have the specs of the systems too that'll be super if you post them here.


----------



## The Ronin

siegecrossbow said:


> Out of curiosity what are the other contenders to the tender?



HQ-22 doesn't fall under MR-SAM category. So far it is confirmed that army is greatly interested in LY-80/HQ-16 and HISAR- O as they inspected both systems already. Turkey is also interested to sell HISAR- O.



Michael Corleone said:


> Skeptical since 2017 tender had no bids.
> no one wants to sell kuchra



That was air force. খুচরা-পাইকারী বইলা কিছু নাই। You pay what you buy doesn't matter how much. Not everyone buys stuff in large chunk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> HQ-22 doesn't fall under MR-SAM category. So far it is confirmed that army is greatly interested in LY-80/HQ-16 and HISAR- O as they inspected both systems already. Turkey is also interested to sell HISAR- O.
> 
> 
> 
> That was air force. খুচরা-পাইকারী বইলা কিছু নাই। You pay what you buy doesn't matter how much. Not everyone buys stuff in large chunk.


True but Bangladesh cheapskate out a lot. They want to buy in quantities that make no sense for sellers to sell at... profitability is everyone’s interest. Had we not had lousy stipulations of 8 +4 optional then we would have had some base of an airforce at the moment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Turkish Hisar-O Medium Range SAM system participating Bangladesh Army's MRSAM tender.





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=800106027484660&id=329049144590353






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301401938278469634

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army has received the delivery of Honda Fourtrax ATVs.
> 
> PC- Mohammed Zahid Hassan
> 
> View attachment 663859
> 
> 
> View attachment 663861
> 
> 
> View attachment 663862
> 
> 
> View attachment 663863



That is for off road, Bangladesh should consider this vehicle as well from Indonesia. Our Armed Force has bought some amount of the vehicle. It can be used for civilian as well. The owner is the one who wear white shirt, Mr Ibnu. He was former Indonesian Aerospace engineer.

Fin Komodo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

A Bangladeshi Army officer who is one of the 45 international officers taking part in the International Flag Ceremony marking the opening of the Command and General Staff Officer's Course Class 2021. The 10-month course is scheduled to graduate on June 18, 2021. This year's class features 45 international officers from 43 countries.

PC- U.S Army Command & General Staff College

©DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> True but Bangladesh cheapskate out a lot. They want to buy in quantities that make no sense for sellers to sell at... profitability is everyone’s interest. Had we not had lousy stipulations of 8 +4 optional then we would have had some base of an airforce at the moment


This has to do with incompetence. We have a habit of conducting extensive trials post-procurement hence ordering of fokirni amounts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackViking

http://eng.mil.ru/en/news_page/country/more.htm?id=12313218%40egNews


----------



## JohnWick

Does BD has special ops like These of Pakistan?


----------



## The Ronin

Attack is trying to get a job from a ~ $ 7.5 billion market from Pakistan, Philippines, Bangladesh, Thailand, Brazil, Australia and G Korea.
Localization of critical systems of power group, nose ball etc will be determined in export of relations with Bangladesh and Thailand.





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=806193220209274&id=329049144590353


----------



## The Ronin

PC- 12 DME ARC Aviation photography.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Michael Corleone said:


> True but Bangladesh cheapskate out a lot. They want to buy in quantities that make no sense for sellers to sell at... profitability is everyone’s interest. Had we not had lousy stipulations of 8 +4 optional then we would have had some base of an airforce at the moment



That's a pure BS speculation created from social media and forum. Did any defense company say such thing actually? As i said before they will supply the thing you want if you can pay. You buy things based on your requirement, budget, economical situation, ability to absorb the tech and infrastructure. 

Military purchase is not like some girly shopping to satisfy some internet users. For example you can look at MAF's six Su-30 or NAF's JF-17 purchase. Or our current Apache requirement. Did Boeing, Russia, PAC refuse to sell? "8+4" wasn't the problem, "Only Russia" was actually.


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> That's a pure BS speculation created from social media and forum. Did any defense company say such thing actually? As i said before they will supply the thing you want if you can pay. You buy things based on your requirement, budget, economical situation, ability to absorb the tech and infrastructure.
> 
> Military purchase is not like some girly shopping to satisfy some internet users. For example you can look at MAF's six Su-30 or NAF's JF-17 purchase. Or our current Apache requirement. Did Boeing, Russia, PAC refuse to sell? "8+4" wasn't the problem, "Only Russia" was actually.




You're right lol , Bangladesh made it in a way where their dumb @*** didn't put any other competitors like the Europeans or Americans and Russia just so their cheap @ss can get the Su30s lol. 

I hope to god they don't get Su30s , we don't need the same aircrafts our neighbors use.


----------



## saif

Bangladesh army should phase out all 122mm, 130mm, and 105mm guns and make 155mm guns as standard. They can explore AH-4 howitzers from China.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghost250



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

ghost250 said:


> View attachment 671823



Holy moly that's good to hear


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311218922151186432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311388518896336906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306693640685748224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306666136772259847

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303666646876291074

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311218922151186432
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311388518896336906
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306693640685748224
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306666136772259847
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303666646876291074



Heck yeah , love that gear though I just wish we replaced our crappy BD-08s with like Ak-15s or Hk416s


----------



## SoftKill

Turkey, Hisar Missile increases the range and altitude values.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311274551368613889

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

SoftKill said:


> Turkey, Hisar Missile increases the range and altitude values.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311274551368613889



Nice , but what about the Hisar U Long Range SAM ?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/204360737790104

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/204360737790104



Getting the MRAP was a very good first step - especially for UN use.

Given that we will be using at least a thousand of these (we use 2000 some odd BTR-80's), we should make plans to build them locally. maybe with US help and parts at first, then slowly indigenize production to use common off the shelf commercial part of Korean or Japanese vintage (Hyundai, Mitsubishi, Isuzu, Hino come to mind). 

All the MaxxPro Dash MRAP is, is a commercial truck on a shortened chassis, lifted up with a lift-kit - and with plenty of blastproof armor on the underside as well as sides. Bulletproof glass, solid tires, cannons and electronics can be imported. This is dead easy to make locally.

Here is a International Navistar MaxxPro with rooftop turret. The version with the single wheels on the rear axle is called Dash - the one we are getting.





Here is the International Durastar 4400 SBA Chassis Truck it was derived from (available commercially). Importing these chassis (minus the cab which we don't need) do not have to comply with any defence embargo. Other hooded commercial trucks (semi tractors as well) can be used (Volvo comes to mind). As you can see the chassis has been shortened (made single axle in the back or ordered that way), wheels and bumpers changed and armor added.


----------



## Bilal9

Here is an armored cash collection truck made from the International commercial truck. There are niche mfrs. in the US specializing in this customized vehicle market. Very similar to the MRAP except a lot less protected (no mines in the City).


----------



## BlackViking

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/204360737790104


Army picked camm (land version) instead of hisar O ? 🤔🤔
Noice...


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

BlackViking said:


> Army picked camm (land version) instead of hisar O ? 🤔🤔
> Noice...




Amar Khan says, it depends, army will pick between Hisar, CAMM & Whatever Chinese system they chose from the shortlist published last month.


----------



## BlackViking

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Amar Khan says, it depends, army will pick between Hisar, CAMM & Whatever Chinese system they chose from the shortlist published last month.


He is saying these are signed deals then again he is saying army still haven't decided which Sam they will buy ?
Ok 😕


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/204360737790104



Hey man are we getting any new modern rifles ? The picture did show an M4 I think


BlackViking said:


> He is saying these are signed deals then again he is saying army still haven't decided which Sam they will buy ?
> Ok 😕



Probably to keep it a secrete until it comes out like a suprise lol , I mean Army leadership is more competent than the Air Force and I feel like the Hisar O might be the SAM


----------



## BlackViking

Bangladesh to receive Wasp UASs


Bangladesh is set to field the AeroVironment RQ-12B All Environment (AE) Wasp small unmanned aircraft system (SUAS), with a sources sought notification issued by the US...



www.janes.com


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314835596444139521

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Here is an armored cash collection truck made from the International commercial truck. There are niche mfrs. in the US specializing in this customized vehicle market. Very similar to the MRAP except a lot less protected (no mines in the City).


Ford chassis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Ford chassis?



Lol American here , yeah I see these vehicles sometimes ngl and I'm not sure if they are Ford

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Ford chassis?



Nope Navistar International has their own chassis developed internally, though they have used Ford Engines in the past when they had a JV with them. For that matter nowadays (past 2014) they have an engine JV with GMC and Chevrolet (GM brands) as well.

The heavier rigid axle truck market (Class 4/5) and semi truck market is a different market compared to your pro-sumer truck market in the US, though GM/Ford (dominated by Navistar and Volvo, and using CAT/Volvo engines) do make and offer 3/4 ton truck chassis and engines themselves.

Navistar Defense is who makes MaxxPro and MaxxPro Dash MRAP vehicles. We are probably getting the MaxxPro Dash versions.









Navistar International - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Ford chassis?



Also can't wait for our MaxxPro MRAPs , and new rifles hopefully


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316005950377979913

Have they mistaken the Home Ministry for the Defence ministry ? Or is it possible that armed forces division and defence ministry get separate budgets ?


8 billion would be huge but not implausible, considering the hardware they're supposed to be buying.


----------



## Rahil Ahmed

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316005950377979913
> 
> Have they mistaken the Home Ministry for the Defence ministry ? Or is it possible that armed forces division and defence ministry get separate budgets ?
> 
> 
> 8 billion would be huge but not implausible, considering the hardware they're supposed to be buying.


I’d just like to know how they would get this information in the first place


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Rahil Ahmed said:


> I’d just like to know how they would get this information in the first place





Declared budget is in openly available information, you can just look up the budget for the FY, or watch the parliament session when the finance minister announces it.


----------



## Rahil Ahmed

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Declared budget is in openly available information, you can just look up the budget for the FY, or watch the parliament session when the finance minister announces it.


The budget for next year is already being determined ?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Rahil Ahmed said:


> The budget for next year is already being determined ?




No.


When it says the year '2021', it really means Financial Year 2020-2021, budget was announced in may, I think, don't exactly remember.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destranator

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316005950377979913
> 
> Have they mistaken the Home Ministry for the Defence ministry ? Or is it possible that armed forces division and defence ministry get separate budgets ?
> 
> 
> 8 billion would be huge but not implausible, considering the hardware they're supposed to be buying.


They are adding both on purpose (SAK does it too from time to time).
BD is a market for both military and law enforcement equipment from Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Well bois we're definitely not getting any Ah-64E Apaches unless we become a part of America's Indo Pacific Alliance aka being anti China. 

So idk what helicopters we can get ? Mi-28 ? Mi-35 ?


----------



## The Ronin




----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Well bois we're definitely not getting any Ah-64E Apaches unless we become a part of America's Indo Pacific Alliance aka being anti China.
> 
> So idk what helicopters we can get ? Mi-28 ? Mi-35 ?


Nope


----------



## Destranator

SpaceMan18 said:


> Well bois we're definitely not getting any Ah-64E Apaches unless we become a part of America's Indo Pacific Alliance aka being anti China.
> 
> So idk what helicopters we can get ? Mi-28 ? Mi-35 ?



Atak + Z-10 will be a smart hi lo combo


----------



## SpaceMan18

Destranator said:


> Atak + Z-10 will be a smart hi lo combo



Can't get T-129 cause it uses an American engine


----------



## Destranator

SpaceMan18 said:


> Can't get T-129 cause it uses an American engine


Not right now. Gotta wait for Turk engines.


----------



## SpaceMan18

Destranator said:


> Not right now. Gotta wait for Turk engines.



OH ok lol , don't know why they haven't thought making the engines themselves first ?


----------



## The Ronin

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/4076.pdf


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/opsroombd/photos/a.2292641074321594/2633101820275516

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/opsroombd/photos/a.2292641074321594/2633101820275516



Cool, aren't we buying larger drones however ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> Cool, aren't we buying larger drones however ?





Yes, they already ordered Wing Loong 2 UCAVs and recently released tender for more, remains to be seen what comes.



These smaller ones are target acquisition and surveillance drones for ISTAR missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/360739031170472/posts/756268274950877

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/360739031170472/posts/756268274950877



That's a cool looking boom stick

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Hmm does anyone know if Bangladesh is getting any new 8x8 APCs ? Like our BTR-80s are kinda getting old and we need something new like the Patria or Terrex. 

Finland is giving TOT for their Patria , and I think Indonesia operates some kind of European APC


----------



## Arthur

SpaceMan18 said:


> Hmm does anyone know if Bangladesh is getting any new 8x8 APCs ? Like our BTR-80s are kinda getting old and we need something new like the Patria or Terrex.
> 
> Finland is giving TOT for their Patria , and I think Indonesia operates some kind of European APC


No 8x8 on the horizon. Maxpro & Otokar Cobra II 's for the foreseeable future.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Arthur said:


> No 8x8 on the horizon. Maxpro & Otokar Cobra II 's for the foreseeable future.





Lazar 3 from Serbia.


----------



## Arthur

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Lazar 3 from Serbia.


Not happening. Another clickbait.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Arthur said:


> Not happening. Another clickbait.





You never know....


----------



## SpaceMan18

Arthur said:


> Not happening. Another clickbait.



Well that sucks , BTRs aren't modern and our troops died in an IED attack in those during a UN mission I think. 

Why doesn't the army think of replacing these soviet era things , idk maybe they might change their mind


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/207557097470468







Thoughts ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

SpaceMan18 said:


> Hmm does anyone know if Bangladesh is getting any new 8x8 APCs ? Like our BTR-80s are kinda getting old and we need something new like the Patria or Terrex.
> 
> Finland is giving TOT for their Patria , and I think Indonesia operates some kind of European APC



we are using Pandur II 8X8 vehicles, and now several batches had come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Nike said:


> we are using Pandur II 8X8 vehicles, and now several batches had come



Lucky lol


DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/207557097470468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts ?



Um can you guess what rifles are these ? AK-12 maybe ?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> Lucky lol
> 
> 
> Um can you guess what rifles are these ? AK-12 maybe ?




Photo is of CZ 807

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Photo is of CZ 807



Yeah , I meant like what new rifles are we getting ?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> Yeah , I meant like what new rifles are we getting ?





It's not certain yet. 



Defseca admin is just grasping at straws.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghost250

__





Watch


Original shows and popular videos in different categories from producers and creators you love




fb.watch









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=285779592558295

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Any new assault rifle should have hand grip and scope issues as standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil Ahmed

Does this mean the amount of Active personnel has been increased or ?


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Any new assault rifle should have hand grip and scope issues as standard.



Yes , or grenade launchers to clear out areas


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/209580683934776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

__ https://www.facebook.com/DefsecaBD/posts/212343800325131

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

ghost250 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/DefsecaBD/posts/212343800325131



Déjà vu lol @Michael Corleone 


Uncanny coincidence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

শীঘ্রই যুক্ত হতে চলেছে লং রেন্জ MLRS.
গতকাল বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর ৪টি ইউনিটকে রেজিমেন্টাল কালার প্রদান কালে আর্মি ট্রেনিং এন্ড ডকট্রিন কমান্ডের (আর্টডক) জিওসি লেফটেন্যান্ট জেনারেল এস এম শফিউদ্দিন আহমেদ জানান দেশের সার্বভৌমত্ব সুরক্ষায় অভ্যন্তরীণ ও বাহ্যিক যে কোনো হুমকি মোকাবেলায় সেনাবাহিনীর সক্ষমতার বাড়ানো হচ্ছে।

*এ প্রসঙ্গে তিনি বলেছেন, ‘সেনাবাহিনীর সার্বিক ফায়ার সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধির লক্ষে দূরপাল্লার মাল্টিপল লাঞ্চ রকেট লঞ্চিং সিস্টেম (MLRS) এবং মিসাইল কেনা হয়েছে। শিগগির এসব সমরাস্ত্র যুক্ত হবে সেনাবাহিনীতে। একই সঙ্গে ১৫৫ মিলিমিটার গান এবং অত্যাধুনিক মর্টার সিষ্টেমও সেনাবাহিনীতে সংযোজনের বিষয়টি চূড়ান্ত পর্যায়ে রয়েছে।
সম্প্রতি বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীতে অত্যাধুনিক প্রযুক্তি সম্পন্ন ইলেকট্রনিক ওয়ারফেয়ার সিস্টেম সংযোজিত হয়েছে। অদূর ভবিষ্যতে বিভিন্ন সেনানিবাসে হাব স্টেশনসহ (ঠঝঅঞ) টার্মিনাল স্থাপিত হবে, যার মাধ্যমে আমরা বঙ্গবন্ধু স্যাটেলাইট-১ এর সাথে সংযুক্ত হয়ে আধুনিক তথ্য প্রবাহে পদার্পণ করবো।*


পার্বত্য চট্টগ্রামে যোগাযোগ ব্যবস্থার মান উন্নয়নের জন্য ফাইবার অপটিক ব্যবহারের পাশাপাশি উচ্চ ক্ষমতাসম্পন্ন মাইক্রোওয়েভ ট্রান্সমিশন ব্যবস্থা স্থাপিত হচ্ছে, যা জোন সদর পর্যন্ত নিরবচ্ছিন্ন ভয়েস ও ডাটা যোগাযোগ নিশ্চিত করবে। এছাড়াও বিদ্যমান সাংগঠনিক কাঠামোর সম্প্রসারণের আওতায় বরিশাল সেনানিবাসে একটি ডিভিশনাল সিগন্যাল ব্যাটালিয়ন, একটি স্ট্যাটিক সিগন্যাল কোম্পানী এবং দু’টি ব্রিগেড সিগন্যাল কোম্পানি প্রতিষ্ঠা লাভ করেছে।



*"Long-range multiple launch rocket launching systems (MLRS) and missiles have been procured to enhance the overall fire capability of the army," he said. These weapons will be added to the army soon. At the same time, the addition of 155 mm guns and a state-of-the-art mortar system to the army is in the final stages.


Recently, the state-of-the-art electronic warfare system has been added to the Bangladesh Army. In the near future, terminals with hub stations will be set up in various cantonments, through which we will be connected to Bangabandhu Satellite-1 and enter the modern information flow.*



While giving regimental colors to 4 units of the Bangladesh Army yesterday, Army Training and Doctrine Command (Artdock) GOC Lieutenant General SM Shafiuddin Ahmed said the army's capability is being enhanced to deal with any internal and external threats to protect the country's sovereignty.


#defres

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghost250

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=833179500775589


----------



## saif

I think he was talking about surface to surface missiles. Such missiles are produced by China, Turkey, and Russia. These missiles are used to destroy large military installations.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/213262270233284

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/213262270233284



This is true 100% right ?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> This is true 100% right ?






Almost certainly, Amar Khan / DEFSECA is always right about Army and Navy procurements. 


BAF throws him off by being fickle morons who look into something new every week and yet come through with nought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Almost certainly, Amar Khan / DEFSECA is always right about Army and Navy procurements.
> 
> 
> BAF throws him off by being fickle morons who look into something new every week and yet come through with nought.


Nice to see you finally changed your views regarding him


----------



## Michael Corleone



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/699.pdf?fbclid=IwAR3BzOU0fV-eLNrUqtsvhJTFl6n23WYs1O8dqaTHWqUj6mB3ictDJTkUTMM


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/213572936868884







We may be getting the O+ variant with 50 KM range and higher altitude (>15KM).







__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/213615006864677

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Michael Corleone said:


> View attachment 687608



I don't see Israel?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nike said:


> I don't see Israel?


we don't buy from israel... neither from india


----------



## Nike

Michael Corleone said:


> we don't buy from israel... neither from india



If India, i can relate. Israel...is rather pity. 

Though many modern major system nowadays using Israel Made products or components.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nike said:


> If India, i can relate. Israel...is rather pity.
> 
> Though many modern major system nowadays using Israel Made products or components.


Yes, anything Israeli that’s sold by third party is fine. Directly dealings are no no because izlam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> izlam

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> Yes, anything Israeli that’s sold by third party is fine. Directly dealings are no no because izlam





Michael Corleone said:


> Yes, anything Israeli that’s sold by third party is fine. Directly dealings are no no because izlam


We can easily replace Israeli components with those designed by Saudi and Iran.


----------



## saif

I am for Chinese weapons for Bangladesh army. Because of international politics, the source of weapons must be reliable. We can get Chinese weapons with long term guarantee of after sale service. Besides, Chinese weapons are cheaper than Western weapons.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> We can easily replace Israeli components with those designed by Saudi and Iran.


Lol

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## mb444

Destranator said:


> We can easily replace Israeli components with those designed by Saudi and Iran.



no we can not....... Saudis produce nothing at all and Iranian Weapons quality is entirely unknown.... mostly seems to be reverse engineered Chinese products .. also buying anything Iranian would immediately invite western sanctions.... I assume you were joking...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## The Ronin

Ituri, DRC: On 13 Nov 20, during Force Commander’s visit to Northern Sector he observed the demonstration of Air Mobile Quick Reaction Force (QRF) and Female Engagement Team (FET) of BANRDB to appreciate their degree of preparation regarding PoC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Good to hear


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army members with CIS 40mm Automatic Grenade launchers

PC- DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Army members with CIS 40mm Automatic Grenade launchers
> 
> PC- DTB
> 
> View attachment 689563



STK 40 AGL you mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Bangladesh army shortlisted Bora ballistic missile from Turkey. There is a possibility Bangladesh army is getting SRBMs from Turkey.

@DalalErMaNodi @Homo Sapiens

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## xbat

you will get KHAN missile which is derivative form of BORA according to MTCR rules. I hope news is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

Michael Corleone said:


> View attachment 687608


lmao is this a joke , by the way what does Ireland make ?
Belarus in the third lol , i mean the worlds finest non-western trucks for military are Belarusian,

also this

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329826029939154946


----------



## Michael Corleone

farooqbhai007 said:


> lmao is this a joke , by the way what does Ireland make ?
> Belarus in the third lol , i mean the worlds finest non-western trucks for military are Belarusian,
> 
> also this
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329826029939154946


Group c countries are for miscellaneous items.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/1766281370346886/posts/2421507474824269






Michael Corleone said:


> Group c countries are for miscellaneous items.





C for Chagol.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Destranator

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 689672
> 
> 
> Bangladesh army shortlisted Bora ballistic missile from Turkey. There is a possibility Bangladesh army is getting SRBMs from Turkey.
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi @Homo Sapiens


BAF will get Khan missiles which is a Bora derivative tailored for BD needs by Amar Khan.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Destranator said:


> BAF will get Khan missiles which is a Bora derivative tailored for BD needs by Amar Khan.






Why would BAF get an SRBM ?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Destranator said:


> BAF will get Khan missiles which is a Bora derivative tailored for BD needs by Amar Khan.


Air force and ballistic missile? Dude do you even know what is a ballistic missile?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> Air force and ballistic missile? Dude do you even know what is a ballistic missile?





It's Burmese for 'suppository'.



How's your sorry not sorry thread going ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Destranator

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Why would BAF get an SRBM ?


Simply because it is not a fighter jet.

Kidding aside: We need a missile command under BAF responsible for R&D and O&M of all BMs and long range CMs. SRBMs are not artillery.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Destranator said:


> Simply because it is not a fighter jet.
> 
> Kidding aside: We need a missile command under BAF responsible for R&D and O&M of all BMs and long range CMs. SRBMs are not artillery.






They can then go from flying out peacekeepers to cannonball'ing them straight to Africa. 




I like it, Innovative.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## ghost250



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Destranator said:


> Simply because it is not a fighter jet.
> 
> Kidding aside: We need a missile command under BAF responsible for R&D and O&M of all BMs and long range CMs. SRBMs are not artillery.


Ballistic missile is controlled by a separate department known as strategic forces command in India, Aerospace forces in Iran, Army strategic forces command in Pakistan.


----------



## Avicenna

Buddhistforlife said:


> Air force and ballistic missile? Dude do you even know what is a ballistic missile?



Not to pile on the hate coming your way but....





__





How the Air Force Got the ICBM | Air & Space Forces Magazine


The mission could have gone to the Army, which saw ballistic missiles as a new kind of artillery.




www.airforcemag.com









__





List of missile wings of the United States Air Force - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





ICBMs are under the charge of the USAF.

Even though the geographic scale is smaller of course, it makes sense for the BAF to have SRBM or MRBM if they choose too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Destranator

Buddhistforlife said:


> Ballistic missile is controlled by a separate department known as strategic forces command in India, Aerospace forces in Iran, Army strategic forces command in Pakistan.





Avicenna said:


> Not to pile on the hate coming your way but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the Air Force Got the ICBM | Air & Space Forces Magazine
> 
> 
> The mission could have gone to the Army, which saw ballistic missiles as a new kind of artillery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.airforcemag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of missile wings of the United States Air Force - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ICBMs are under the charge of the USAF.
> 
> Even though the geographic scale is smaller of course, it makes sense for the BAF to have SRBM or MRBM if they choose too.



Two main reasons why the AF should be owning BMs:

- Engineering - Aeronautics, aerial guidance and jet/eocket propulsion are AF areas of expertise.

- Administration - At present, the amount responsibility BA and BN shoulder are enormous. The missile command will offer BAF justification for parity with the other two forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> - Administration - At present, the amount responsibility BA and BN shoulder are enormous. The missile command will offer BAF justification for parity with the other two forces.


Army doesn’t even want to depend on Air Force. They’re trying to expand their transport logistics and be independent of BAF 
I reckon if things goes on like the way they’re, it will not be long before there won’t be any need for BAF to exist anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Army doesn’t even want to depend on Air Force. They’re trying to expand their transport logistics and be independent of BAF
> I reckon if things goes on like the way they’re, it will not be long before there won’t be any need for BAF to exist anymore.



I agree , during WW2 the Imperial Japanese Navy and Air force hated each other for some odd reasons which of course didn't help them.

BAF is honestly a joke , glad the Army is trying to improve their logistics via their own cargo aircrafts or helicopters. 

Our air supremacy is pretty much gone


Destranator said:


> Two main reasons why the AF should be owning BMs:
> 
> - Engineering - Aeronautics, aerial guidance and jet/eocket propulsion are AF areas of expertise.
> 
> - Administration - At present, the amount responsibility BA and BN shoulder are enormous. The missile command will offer BAF justification for parity with the other two forces.



A dog has better leadership than the BAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> I agree , during WW2 the Imperial Japanese Navy and Air force hated each other for some odd reasons which of course didn't help them.
> 
> BAF is honestly a joke , glad the Army is trying to improve their logistics via their own cargo aircrafts or helicopters.
> 
> Our air supremacy is pretty much gone
> 
> 
> A dog has better leadership than the BAF


Nah it was navy and the army since Air Force of japan was mainly integrated into navy. Navy wanted investment in sea to protect territory, army wanted navy to ferry the army around to protect the territories. Imo same is happening in bd’s case albeit now it’s army vs airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

Buddhistforlife said:


> Army strategic forces command in Pakistan.


We have seperate Naval Strategic Command, Airforce Strategic Command, all falling under SPD or Strategic Plans Division.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331222914813857792


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/360739031170472/posts/787915161786188

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/226218415604336


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/226218415604336



Hmmm , is this news true or just another joke ?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> Hmmm , is this news true or just another joke ?




More FM-90B probably.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Hmmm , is this news true or just another joke ?


Fm90 bs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/4187.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army purchasing unknown number of Laser Rangefinders for Infantry.

Full details:- https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/704.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Finally, a concrete figure, the strength of Bangladesh Army is over 300,000.... Someone should update Wikipedia that shows half as much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 695634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a concrete figure, the strength of Bangladesh Army is over 300,000.... Someone should update Wikipedia that shows half as much.


Just the army though  armed forces moaaar


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Just the army though  armed forces moaaar





Of course, BGB itself is now 70,000.


I would sleep a little better, If they announced and executed plans to boost BGB numbers by another 10 to 15 thousand.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Of course, BGB itself is now 70,000.
> 
> 
> I would sleep a little better, If they announced and executed plans to boost BGB numbers by another 10 to 15 thousand.


BGB focusing on smart surveillance more. UAV, infrared sensors, helicopters and stuff like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> BGB focusing on smart surveillance more. UAV, infrared sensors, helicopters and stuff like that.



We need fencing and dozens of MI-17s for BGB to be able to seal the border. Stun grenades and other non-lethal weapons are also required to counter smugglers effectively.

24 hour surveillance and seal off is possible with current manpower if they are equipped right.

In Bangladesh, there is a stupid culture of using soldiers/cops equipped with nothing but rifles dangling over their shoulders to curb all problems.

You see rifles being used to monitor elections, distributing food, etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Destranator said:


> We need fencing and dozens of MI-17s for BGB to be able to seal the border. Stun grenades and other non-lethal weapons are also required to counter smugglers effectively.
> 
> 24 hour surveillance and seal off is possible with current manpower if they are equipped right.
> 
> In Bangladesh, there is a stupid culture of using soldiers/cops equipped with nothing but rifles dangling over their shoulders to curb all problems.
> 
> You see rifles being used to monitor elections, distributing food, etc..




We have 'elections' ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Can Walton start producing radars in Bangladesh or is that out of their capabilities?


----------



## Destranator

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 695634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a concrete figure, the strength of Bangladesh Army is over 300,000.... Someone should update Wikipedia that shows half as much.


BS. Army does not even have an approved strength of 250k let alone actual enlistment.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Philip the Arab said:


> Can Walton start producing radars in Bangladesh or is that out of their capabilities?





Nope, not for the next decade atleast (that too just for the capability to manufacture radars forget designing)... We will need foreign investment and extensive support. 





Destranator said:


> BS. Army does not even have an approved strength of 250k let alone actual enlistment.




Well, everybody says it's over 300,000, I'm not surprised have seen the amount of units they've raised in the past two decades.



When was the last time army ever revealed how many servicemen they had ?



It sure as hell isn't 160,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Nope, not for the next decade atleast (that too just for the capability to manufacture radars forget designing)... We will need foreign investment and extensive support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, everybody says it's over 300,000, I'm not surprised have seen the amount of units they've raised in the past two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time army ever revealed how many servicemen they had ?
> 
> 
> 
> It sure as hell isn't 160,000.



What internet fan boys say is irrelevant as talking out of our rears is our national sport.
The 10 area commands make up 90%+ of the strength with troop levels in each hovering around 15-20k troops. Strength is currently hovering around 200K mark.
Ask any senior army officer.


----------



## Philip the Arab

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Nope, not for the next decade atleast (that too just for the capability to manufacture radars forget designing)... We will need foreign investment and extensive support.


Egypt was able to design and produce a radar with COTS parts and past experience building license built American systems. I hope Bangladesh can build a radar and cooperate with other countries with this, and other system.


----------



## Destranator

Philip the Arab said:


> Can Walton start producing radars in Bangladesh or is that out of their capabilities?


They are not a defence or signalling company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Destranator said:


> They are not a defence or signalling company.


Is there a defense company in Bangladesh that specialized in electronics?


----------



## Destranator

Philip the Arab said:


> Is there a defense company in Bangladesh that specialized in electronics?


No local companies. At least not yet.
All defence production and R&D (limited) are managed by the military.

All local defence equipment contractors are local agents for foreign companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> What internet fan boys say is irrelevant as talking out of our rears is our national sport.
> The 10 area commands make up 90%+ of the strength with troop levels in each hovering around 15-20k troops. Strength is currently hovering around 200K mark.
> Ask any senior army officer.


New divisions coming up. Existing converted to mechanized slowly. I would have no worries have even 200k if the infantry is mechanized and artillery is expanded


Destranator said:


> No local companies. At least not yet.
> All defence production and R&D (limited) are managed by the military.
> 
> All local defence equipment contractors are local agents for foreign companies.


I don’t remember he name but a private defence company sold some sort of sensors to india.
If someone remembers please mention


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341026014558711808


----------



## Bilal9

Passing out parade for new recruits to the army in Bhatiary, Chittagong. Not privy to the event details.

Dad is already an Army man and both parents happy for their young son in the Army (looks like he did have para-commando training).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Passing out parade for new recruits to the army in Bhatiary, Chittagong. Not privy to the event details.
> 
> Dad is already an Army man and both parents happy for their young son in the Army (looks like he did have para-commando training).


Dad is a Lieutenant General? Damn


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> Passing out parade for new recruits to the army in Bhatiary, Chittagong. Not privy to the event details.
> 
> Dad is already an Army man and both parents happy for their young son in the Army (looks like he did have para-commando training).


Parachutist not paracommando. Can't train basic and specialist commando at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> Parachutist not paracommando. Can't train basic and specialist commando at the same time.


Yep. Commandos wear red beret

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Dad is a Lieutenant General? Damn



Raised his son well looks like.

Proud parents and they deserve accolades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Yep. Commandos wear red beret



Not an Army man myself. Learned something new today my older army bhais never taught me.

Two of them were Lieutenant Colonels before they left Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> Yep. Commandos wear red beret


Well, red/brown berets in BA are not exclusive to the 1st Parracommando brigade as AMC, ADC, and CMP also wear them. Besides, qualified commandos deployed outside of 1st Paracimmando Brigade do not necessarily wear red/brown berets as the colour is dictated by the unit they are deployed to. All commandos have a parent corp.

The definitive way to identify a commando qualified soldier is to look for the commando patch on the upper arm as they wear this regardless of what unit they are deployed to.
If they are deployed to the first parracommando brigade, they also wear the light brown berret with the unit insignita and shoulder rank badges stating "COMMANDO" next to ranks.

Commando assigned to 1st Parracommando Brigade:





Commando qualified officer deployed to a non-commando unit:






AMC:






ADC:





CMP:






Guide on beret colours:
AMC - brown
ADC - brown
Artillery - black
Armour - black
ASC - black
ACC - black
AMC - brown
CMP - bright red
East Bengal - green
Bangladesh Infantry - green
PGR - Green
Ordnance - black
EME - black
Engineers - blue
Signals - navy blue
RV&FC - navy blue
JAG - black? Can't remember
Parracommando brigade - red brown

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> Well, red/brown berets in BA are not exclusive to the 1st Parracommando brigade as AMC, ADC, and CMP also wear them. Besides, qualified commandos deployed outside of 1st Paracimmando Brigade do not necessarily wear red/brown berets as the colour is dictated by the unit they are deployed to. All commandos have a parent corp.
> 
> The definitive way to identify a commando qualified soldier is to look for the commando patch on the upper arm as they wear this regardless of what unit they are deployed to.
> If they are deployed to the first parracommando brigade, they also wear the light brown berret with the unit insignita and shoulder rank badges stating "COMMANDO" next to ranks.
> 
> Commando assigned to 1st Parracommando Brigade:
> View attachment 700284
> 
> 
> Commando qualified officer deployed to a non-commando unit:
> View attachment 700301
> 
> 
> 
> AMC:
> View attachment 700291
> 
> 
> 
> ADC:
> View attachment 700293
> 
> 
> CMP:
> View attachment 700295
> 
> 
> 
> Guide on beret colours:
> AMC - brown
> ADC - brown
> Artillery - black
> Armour - black
> ASC - black
> ACC - black
> AMC - brown
> CMP - bright red
> East Bengal - green
> Bangladesh Infantry - green
> PGR - Green
> Ordnance - black
> EME - black
> Engineers - blue
> Signals - navy blue
> RV&FC - navy blue
> JAG - black? Can't remember
> Parracommando brigade - red brown



Thanks Bhaijan - very informative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

More LAV for army. Looks like they will be lighter than Cobra 2. A new LAV then?



https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/717.pdf


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/UnitedNationsMissionInSouthSudan/posts/3725762397499404







https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/4618.pdf


----------



## SpaceMan18

Any updates on a new rifle procurement ? Why is our troops stuck with a BD-08 ?


----------



## Destranator

SpaceMan18 said:


> Any updates on a new rifle procurement ? Why is our troops stuck with a BD-08 ?


BD-08 only entered service in 2008. Service wide roll out barely happened very recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> _3rd_
> 
> BD-08 only entered service in 2008. Service wide roll out barely happened very recently.


Bgb will be handed out current stocks. Some of them still using lee enfield 
This corona bs delaying lots of stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> Bgb will be handed out current stocks. Some of them still using lee enfield
> This corona bs delaying lots of stuff


Ansar still uses Enfield 303 on the front line not BGB. BGB is primarily armed with Type-56 Semi automatic rifle (SKS knock off).

Lance Corporals and above use Type-56 SMG (AK-47 knock off).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> Ansar still uses Enfield 303 om the front line not BGB. BGB is primarily armed with Type-56 Semi automatic rifle (SKS knock off).
> 
> Lance Corporal and above use Type-56 SMG (AK-47 knock off).


Type 56 will be handed to ansars. BGB will be completely assault rifle clad in a few years


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> Type 56 will be handed to ansars. BGB will be completely assault rifle clad in a few years


We should reform Ansar to weed out incompetence and then start transferring BD-08s to them too.

I am not comfortable with giving them automatic rifles at this stage. For now, they should stick with semi-automatics.


SpaceMan18 said:


> Any updates on a new rifle procurement ? Why is our troops stuck with a BD-08 ?





Michael Corleone said:


> Bgb will be handed out current stocks. Some of them still using lee enfield
> This corona bs delaying lots of stuff



BA should seriously consider MPT 76 (7.62mm version).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Destranator said:


> We should reform Ansar to weed out incompetence and then start transferring BD-08s to them too.
> 
> I am not comfortable with giving them automatic rifles at this stage. For now, they should with semi-automatics.
> 
> 
> 
> BA should seriously consider MPT 76 (7.62mm version).



Sure the Turkish weapon passed many NATO tests , too bad BA loves the old *** BD-08s and the Mk2 version doesn't make it look modern anyways.


Also have you realized that most of our basic infantry doesn't have the proper gear ? Even the modern infantry gear isn't the best either.

Our SWADS showed gear literally what basic U.S infantry would wear not what spec ops would.





I haven't seen our SWADS in this type of gear fashion just the ordinary


----------



## Destranator

SpaceMan18 said:


> Sure the Turkish weapon passed many NATO tests , too bad BA loves the old *** BD-08s and the Mk2 version doesn't make it look modern anyways.
> 
> 
> Also have you realized that most of our basic infantry doesn't have the proper gear ? Even the modern infantry gear isn't the best either.
> 
> Our SWADS showed gear literally what basic U.S infantry would wear not what spec ops would.
> View attachment 709291
> 
> 
> I haven't seen our SWADS in this type of gear fashion just the ordinary


This is why I oppose pointless expenditure such as MBTs and raising addtitional infantry units.

We should strictly focus on modernising the basics our existing units of all three services (modern infantry gear, comms, MRCAs, etc.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Destranator said:


> This is why I oppose pointless expenditure such as MBTs and raising addtitional infantry units.
> 
> We should strictly focus on modernising the basics our existing units of all three services (modern infantry gear, comms, MRCAs, etc.)




Instead of tanks how about modern 8x8 APCs from Turkey or Finland or even better IFVs from Singapore ? Additional infantry units isn't too much of an issue but their gear is. 

Most Bangladeshis troops are shown with ww2 era helmets with no body armor and a rusty AK , but when they go into UN missions they get suited up or when a terrorist attack happens they call in the Commandos which have proper gear and training. 

Bangladesh should consider making a Marine branch for heavy combat , I see Commandos as Rangers lol


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bruh moment 

But I wonder if Bangladesh will get MBTs from Europe though ? I personally prefer getting something like the K-2 Black Panther from Korea which is like 55 tons which isn't bad. I'm kinda getting tired of seeing too much Chinese equipment


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Bruh moment
> 
> But I wonder if Bangladesh will get MBTs from Europe though ? I personally prefer getting something like the K-2 Black Panther from Korea which is like 55 tons which isn't bad. I'm kinda getting tired of seeing too much Chinese equipment


K2 black panther has no engine to export 😕
In the end it will either be altay or Chinese tanks. But before that. These cunts will evaluate everything they can’t afford. Hell they can’t afford altay nor can they buy em because same engine problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> K2 black panther has no engine to export 😕
> In the end it will either be altay or Chinese tanks. But before that. These cunts will evaluate everything they can’t afford. Hell they can’t afford altay nor can they buy em because same engine problem.



Can we choose Leopard 2a6s then ? Or is Germany going to not supply us during war times ?


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Can we choose Leopard 2a6s then ? Or is Germany going to not supply us during war times ?


German policy is for use in defensive war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/opsroombd/posts/2719528948299469

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/opsroombd/posts/2719528948299469



U.S Army : Oh look it's that corrupt guy who's out of shape and calls himself a " general "

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> U.S Army : Oh look it's that corrupt guy who's out of shape and calls himself a " general "


He’s Bengali saddam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

SpaceMan18 said:


> U.S Army : Oh look it's that corrupt guy who's out of shape and calls himself a " general "


And Gen Aziz: Oh look corrupt sellout genocidal maniacs who push the POTUS for troop surge at every opportunity and then get rewarded with cushie jobs at Raytheon, Lockheed, etc. post retirement.









'Bad News': Biden Picks Retired General and Raytheon Board Member Lloyd Austin as Pentagon Chief


Raytheon, one journalist pointed out, is "a key supplier of bombs to the U.S.-Saudi war in Yemen that has lobbied aggressively in opposition to curbs on arms sales to the Saudi-led coalition."




www.commondreams.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Destranator said:


> And Gen Aziz: Oh look corrupt sellout genocidal maniacs who push the POTUS for troop surge at every opportunity and then get rewarded with cushie jobs at Raytheon, Lockheed, etc. post retirement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Bad News': Biden Picks Retired General and Raytheon Board Member Lloyd Austin as Pentagon Chief
> 
> 
> Raytheon, one journalist pointed out, is "a key supplier of bombs to the U.S.-Saudi war in Yemen that has lobbied aggressively in opposition to curbs on arms sales to the Saudi-led coalition."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.commondreams.org



At least they got a defense industry while Bangladesh has none


----------



## Destranator

SpaceMan18 said:


> At least they got a defense industry while Bangladesh has none


Ke bolse?
Bhoot Jolokia:
_




_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Destranator

While Pakistan's done deal is in jeopardy, Amra declares T-129 to be "almost confirmed" for BA.

Since the US won't allow the LHTEC T800-4A to power them, BA will install the ISUZU 4HK1-TCS in their T-129s at BMTF in order to streamline maintenance with Arunima Bolyan. 


@Michael Corleone @The Ronin
@Bilal9 @Avicenna @UKBengali











__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/270390024520508

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Destranator said:


> While Pakistan's done deal is in jeopardy, Amra declares T-129 to be "almost confirmed" for BA.
> 
> Since the US won't allow the LHTEC T800-4A to power them, BA will install the ISUZU 4HK1-TCS in their T-129s at BMTF in order to streamline maintenance with Arunima Bolyan.
> 
> 
> @Michael Corleone @The Ronin
> @Bilal9 @Avicenna @UKBengali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/270390024520508



Who knows.

It's a pretty crappy source TBH.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> While Pakistan's done deal is in jeopardy, Amra declares T-129 to be "almost confirmed" for BA.
> 
> Since the US won't allow the LHTEC T800-4A to power them, BA will install the ISUZU 4HK1-TCS in their T-129s at BMTF in order to streamline maintenance with Arunima Bolyan.
> 
> 
> @Michael Corleone @The Ronin
> @Bilal9 @Avicenna @UKBengali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/270390024520508


They almost confirmed EFT, rafale, sukhoi 30, sukhoi 35, f16, f18, gripen, mig 35, mig 29 

“almost” but not quite...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> They almost confirmed EFT, rafale, sukhoi 30, sukhoi 35, f16, f18, gripen, mig 35, mig 29
> 
> “almost” but not quite...


Don't worry. BAF will announce fighter deal as soon as the upcoming December 2018 elections are over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> Don't worry. BAF will announce fighter deal as soon as the upcoming December 2018 elections are over.


Hey you’re speaking amra khan

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghost250

১৯৯৬ সালে ৩৩ ইস্ট বেঙ্গল রেজিমেন্টের সার্জিকাল স্ট্রাইক




২০১৬ সালের সেপ্টেম্বরের শেষাশেষি ভারতীয় সেনাবাহিনী কর্তৃক ভারত অধিকৃত কাশ্মীর থেকে ঝটিকা পদক্ষেপের মাধ্যমে নিয়ন্ত্রণ রেখা পার করে পাকিস্তান অধিকৃত কাশ্মীরে হামলা চালানোর ঘটনার মাধ্যমে এদেশের মানুষ 'সার্জিকাল স্ট্রাইক' নামের মিলিটারি টার্মের সাথে পরিচিত হলেও ওই ঘটনার ছাড়া ২০ বছর আগে যে বাংলাদেশই এমন একটি সার্জিকাল স্ট্রাইক প্রত্যক্ষ করেছিলো, সেই বিষয়ে তেমন কারো জানা ছিলোনা।
পার্বত্য চট্টগ্রামের সশস্ত্র বিচ্ছিন্নতাবাদী সংগঠন জনসংহতি সমিতি কর্তৃক জিম্মি পরিস্থিতির উদ্ভব ঘটানোয় ভারতের তিন কিলোমিটার অভ্যন্তরে ওই সার্জিকাল স্ট্রাইক পরিচালনা করেছিলো বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী।
এই সার্জিকাল স্ট্রাইকের কথা আমি জানতে পেরেছিলাম ১৯৯৬ সালেরই ২০ মে সংঘটিত ব্যর্থ সেনা অভ্যুত্থানের পটভূমিকায় মেজর জেনারেল এম এ মতিন কতৃক লিখিত 'আমার দেখা ব্যার্থ সেনা অভ্যুত্থান ৯৬' বই পাঠে। বইয়ের লেখক জেনারেল মতিন (পরবর্তীতে ফখরুদ্দীন আহমদের তত্ত্বাবধায়ক সরকারের প্রভাবশালী উপদেষ্টা) মে মাসের সেনা অভ্যুত্থানের সময় সেনা গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা ডিজিএফআইয়ের মহাপরিচালক ছিলেন। একই বছরের ১৬ ডিসেম্বরের সার্জিকাল স্ট্রাইকের সময় তিনি ছিলেন চট্টগ্রামের ২৪ পদাতিক ডিভিশনের জিওসি। তাঁরই অধিনস্ত ইউনিট ৩৩ বেঙ্গল এই সার্জিকাল স্ট্রাইক করেছিলো।
ঘটনার সূত্রপাত ১৯৯৬ সালের ডিসেম্বরের শুরুতে। ওই সময় ২ কোটি টাকা মুক্তিপণ আদায়ের লক্ষে শান্তিবাহিনী বান্দরবান জেলার নড়াইছড়ি থানার নির্বাহী অফিসার আজিম উদ্দীন আহমদ সহ ৭ বেসামরিক ব্যক্তিকে অপহরণ করে মিজোরামে নিজেদের ক্যাম্পে নিয়ে যায়। ওই এলাকা ছিল চট্টগ্রামের ২৪ পদাতিক ডিভিশনের অধীন বান্দরবানের ৬৯ পদাতিক ব্রিগেডের আওতাধীন এলাকা। এখন নড়াইছড়ি নামে কোন থানা নেই। খুব সম্ভবত, ওখান থেকে থানা সদর বিলাইছড়িতে সরিয়ে নিয়ে একে রাঙ্গামাটি জেলার অধীন করা হয়েছে।
তখন ৬৯ ব্রিগেডের ব্রিগেড কমান্ডার ছিলেন ব্রিগেডিয়ার আবদুর রহিম। জিওসির আদেশে তিনি তাঁর ব্রিগেডে থাকা ৩৩ ইস্ট বেঙ্গল রেজিমেন্টকে ভারতের অভ্যন্তরে শান্তিবাহিনীর ক্যাম্পে সার্জিকাল স্ট্রাইক চালানোর দায়িত্বে নিযুক্ত করেন।
প্রয়োজনীয় গোয়েন্দা তথ্য এবং জিম্মিদের অবস্থান সম্পর্কে নিশ্চিত হবার পর এই ব্যাটালিয়নের তৎকালীন কমান্ডিং অফিসার লেফটেন্যান্ট কর্নেল জয়নুল আবেদীনের পরিকল্পনা ও নেতৃত্বে ১৯৯৬ সালের ১৫ নভেম্বর দুর্গম পাহাড়ি বনাঞ্চলের ভেতর দিয়ে অগ্রসর হয়ে সন্তর্পণে সীমান্ত পাড়ি দিয়ে তিন কিলোমিটার ভেতরে শান্তিবাহিনীর ক্যাম্পে অতর্কিতে হামলা চালায় বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী। অল্প কিছুক্ষণের মধ্যে সম্পন্ন এই সার্জিকাল স্ট্রাইকে কোন প্রাণহানি ছাড়াই বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী অপহৃত টিএনও এবং বাকি ৭ বেসামরিক জিম্মিকে উদ্ধার করে রাত বাকি থাকতেই নিয়ে আসতে সক্ষম হয়।
১৯৯৭ সালের ২ ডিসেম্বর পার্বত্য চট্টগ্রাম শান্তিচুক্তি স্বাক্ষরিত হবার আগে বান্দরবানের সিভিল প্রশাসনের এই কর্তাব্যক্তির অপহরণের ঘটনাই ছিল পার্বত্য চট্টগ্রাম জনসংহতি সমিতির সামরিক শাখা শান্তিবাহিনীর দ্বারা ঘটানো শেষ বড়সড় দুর্ঘটনা।
২৪ পদাতিক ডিভিশনের তৎকালীন জিওসি মেজর জেনারেল এম এ মতিন পুরো অভিযানের সিংহভাগ কৃতিত্ব ব্রিগেডিয়ার রহিম এবং লেফটেন্যান্ট কর্নেল আবেদীনকেই দিয়েছেন।
অতঃপর, এমন আরও বীরত্বব্যঞ্জক ঘটনার মতো এই ঘটনাও মহাকালে হারিয়ে যায়, দুর্ভাগা বাংলাদেশীদের জন্য প্রেরণা হিসেবে রেখে যায় সিকিম আর হায়দ্রাবাদকে...!



ইমরান চৌধুরী।
ছবি- ১৯৪৮ সালে প্রতিষ্ঠার পর ইস্ট বেঙ্গল রেজিমেন্টের ইনসিগনিয়া ছিল এটিই। গর্জন করতে করতে ধাবমান রয়েল বেঙ্গল টাইগারের প্রতিকৃতি সংবলিত এই লোগো পাকিস্তান আমলেই পরিবর্তিত হয়ে বর্তমান লোগো দ্বারা প্রতিস্থাপিত হয়েছিলো। আমার মনে হয়, এই লোগোটি সাদামাটা হলেও ইস্ট বেঙ্গল রেজিমেন্টের দ্যোতনা প্রকাশক হিসেবে নেহায়েত মন্দ ছিলোনা। দ্বিতীয় ছবি বর্তমান ইস্ট বেঙ্গলের লোগো।
#defres

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/bangladesh.usembassy/posts/10158725354604807








__ https://www.facebook.com/DefsecaBD/posts/277540633805447

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahil Ahmed

GFP Says Bangladesh is 6.8 million strong in the paramilitary forces. Is this legit ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Rahil Ahmed said:


> GFP Says Bangladesh is 6.8 million strong in the paramilitary forces. Is this legit ?


Ansar, VDP, BGB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/bangladesh.usembassy/posts/10158725354604807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/DefsecaBD/posts/277540633805447


Wondering why they didn’t go for .45 since it’s for special force and thinnest Kevlar now can easily stop by the 9mm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahil Ahmed

In a hypothetical all-out war scenario, how many soldiers do you guys think could be drafted into the military?


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Rahil Ahmed said:


> In a hypothetical all-out war scenario, how many soldiers do you guys think could be drafted into the military?


We could mobilise a lot of ppl , i don't think we have the logistics tough.


----------



## ar45hi

Hey so any updates on the assault rifle purchase by bangladesh army? I heard they purchased ak 15 with full tot

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## mb444

F-6 enthusiast said:


> We could mobilise a lot of ppl , i don't think we have the logistics tough.



We have the numbers.... BD can not be held by any country for long. It would be a blood bath but invaders ultimately will loose. 165m people in a small area... we are a fortress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/opsroombd/posts/2734493490136348

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/opsroombd/posts/2734493490136348


Man they’re gonna get so screwed in times of war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

ar45hi said:


> Hey so any updates on the assault rifle purchase by bangladesh army?* I heard they purchased ak 15 with full tot*


Koise kada? Roosh mamar cheye kana mama bhalo.


Michael Corleone said:


> Man they’re gonna get so screwed in times of war


These won't see frontline combat.


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh army official's inspecting AK-19 assault rifle at IDEX-2021.













Michael Corleone said:


> Man they’re gonna get so screwed in times of war



BMTF can handle the repair if necessary even if France doesn't supply spares during war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> These won't see frontline combat


True true, more probably they’ll send em to UN. Or use it to run one of many businesses army has

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> True true, more probably they’ll send em to UN. Or use it to run one of many businesses army has


You can use these to move heavy equipment like tanks, artillery, pontoons, etc. from one part of BD to another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> You can use these to move heavy equipment like tanks, artillery, pontoons, etc. from one part of BD to another.


Troop carrier bed though, at most they’ll be used for towing artillery and carrieyong troops/ supplies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ar45hi

Destranator said:


> Koise kada? Roosh mamar cheye kana mama bhalo.
> 
> Saw a guy in one of the DEFSECA forums Talking about it. Not a member there so couldn't ask for credibility. But why would russian weapons be bad exactly?


----------



## Destranator

ar45hi said:


> Saw a guy in one of the DEFSECA forums Talking about it. Not a member there so couldn't ask for credibility. But why would russian weapons be bad exactly?


Russian suppliers are unreliable and deceitful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> BMTF can handle the repair if necessary even if France doesn't supply spares during war.


By making spares? How will they coordinate spare distribution logistics? Same stuff brought German army to its knees. They had way to many varieties of trucks from all over Europe and then resorted to horse carts because keeping track of trucks and spares needed proved to be a burden


----------



## ghost250

এ বছরের জুনের মধ্যেই বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর অর্ডার করা Light Tank VT-5 এর ডেলিভারি সম্পন্ন হবে । এছাড়াও ১২০ কিঃমি রেঞ্জের MLRS একই সময় দেশে পৌছাবে যার জন্য সকল প্রস্তুতি সমাপ্ত করা হয়েছে।
বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর ফায়ারিং প্রতিযোগিতা ২০২১ এ সেনাপ্রধান জেনারেল আজিজ আহমেদ এসব তথ্য জানিয়েছেন আজ ।

#defres

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Army procured 500 AGLs and might get new type of ATGM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

did he just indirectly mention "india" as a potential enemey?!


----------



## mb444

ghost250 said:


> did he just indirectly mention "india" as a potential enemey?!



Very tangentially


----------



## bdslph

ghost250 said:


> did he just indirectly mention "india" as a potential enemey?!



nah he cannot do that indian is our brothers  Pakistan is our enemy until now


----------



## Michael Corleone

He didn’t get positive feedback from the Indians so probably why now he’s pointing towards india


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> He didn’t get positive feedback from the Indians so probably why now he’s pointing towards india



Whatever the perception, we need to increase MLRS capability to 300 mile range at least and get our Army the weapons they need (including amphibian stuff). They can take all the bribes, just get us equipped properly...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mb444

We need to develop these indiginiously .... we can already assemble 802s, it wont take much.

It wont also take much to put up some mini Satellites for comprehensive multi level network coverage for our missiles, BN, BAF, BA, Coastguard, BGB assets for target acquisition & guidance, surveillance and coordination capability over all of the subcontinent and beyond.


----------



## The Ronin

mb444 said:


> we can already assemble 802s



C-802? No, we can't and we don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

The Ronin said:


> C-802? No, we can't and we don't.



I read it in the forum.. going by that..


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

a recent interview i found of Major General Syed Mohammad Ibrahim(R), Bir Protik 
it covers some interesting parts of his career. 

1. His life in Bangladesh Armed Forces: As he experienced.
2. Liberation war as he saw it.
*3. His role in setting up lasting peace in the Chittagong Hill Tracts. *
4. His role as Commandant of Bangladesh Military Academy, the Makers of Leaders 
5. His reminiscence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Naf river war between Bangladesh and Burma. I beleive he is the same general who oversaw the boraibari skirmish with india

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mb444

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Naf river war between Bangladesh and Burma. I beleive he is the same general who oversaw the boraibari skirmish with india




If we only had 10 more of him in our armed forces at the senior level our services would be so much different....

What a guy....ordered the attack from shoshur bari!!!!! Would have been height of cowardice and incompetence if not for the coordination, prepaparation, iron will and victories he has under his belt.... say again what a guy...confidence, vision, will, control and execution.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

mb444 said:


> If we only had 10 more of him in our armed forces at the senior level our services would be so much different....
> 
> What a guy....ordered the attack from shoshur bari!!!!! Would have been height of cowardice and incompetence if not for the coordination, prepaparation, iron will and victories he has under his belt.... say again what a guy...confidence, vision, will, control and execution.....


The peak of professionalism. I am confident that BMA and BA will keep making leaders like these and we can rely on them to maintain our sovereignty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Naf river war between Bangladesh and Burma. I beleive he is the same general who oversaw the boraibari skirmish with india


Yep. He was relieved of duty for his aggressiveness lol. They want cucks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Michael Corleone said:


> Yep. He was relieved of duty for his aggressiveness lol. They want cucks


I think it was pressure by Indian Bajpayee govt on PM that led to his dismissal. No way they could digest the Casualties and save face with their public.
I cannot find the interview , but he was congratulated by the PM in a personal phone call after Boraibari.
Regardless of that He was one one of the best commanders serving. 

Our officers are better trained. BMA courses encourage independent thinking and taking initiatives on the battlefield at the junior officer levels to exploit situations in combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Our officers are better trained. BMA courses encourage independent thinking and taking initiatives on the battlefield at the junior officer levels to exploit situations in combat


True but after interacting with recent BMA graduates and enrolled students, seriously questioning their intellectual creativity. I’ve no regrets not enrolling into the program
Maybe in a 50 years when political influence on military will be next to nothing, hopefully

but yes marksmanship, discipline is strictly controlled so makes better soldiers in battle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Michael Corleone said:


> True but after interacting with recent BMA graduates and enrolled students, seriously questioning their intellectual creativity. I’ve no regrets not enrolling into the program
> Maybe in a 50 years when political influence on military will be next to nothing, hopefully
> 
> but yes marksmanship, discipline is strictly controlled so makes better soldiers in battle


well at least we don't leave the hatch open when the submarine submerges 🤣

Someone Left a Hatch Open and Crippled India’s $2.9 Billion Submarine (popularmechanics.com) 

comical level of imcompetence

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> well at least we don't leave the hatch open when the submarine submerges 🤣
> 
> Someone Left a Hatch Open and Crippled India’s $2.9 Billion Submarine (popularmechanics.com)


The funniest part is someone ran the pump to the main drain pipes and the whole subs pipes rusted lmao 
If a nuke subs pipes can’t stand to salt water... pray it doesn’t blow up

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Michael Corleone said:


> The funniest part is someone ran the pump to the main drain pipes and the whole subs pipes rusted lmao
> If a nuke subs pipes can’t stand to salt water... pray it doesn’t blow up


even my old 2003 VW polo has a warning light telling me to lock the door before moving. 
What was the guy in charge doing ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> even my old 2003 VW polo has a warning light telling me to lock the door before moving.
> What was the guy in charge doing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

F-6 enthusiast said:


> I think it was pressure by Indian Bajpayee govt on PM that led to his dismissal. No way they could digest the Casualties and save face with their public.
> I cannot find the interview , but he was congratulated by the PM in a personal phone call after Boraibari.
> Regardless of that He was one one of the best commanders serving.
> 
> Our officers are better trained. BMA courses encourage independent thinking and taking initiatives on the battlefield at the junior officer levels to exploit situations in combat.



That's good to here , unlike armies in the Middle East our armies don't need commands from the higher ups and can make decisions for themselves which is very good.


Michael Corleone said:


>



Bruh lol what's with brown people and colliding ships together and acting like they're racing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

SpaceMan18 said:


> That's good to here , unlike armies in the Middle East our armies don't need commands from the higher ups and can make decisions for themselves which is very good.
> 
> 
> Bruh lol what's with brown people and colliding ships together and acting like they're racing


apparently some of the crew in that ship that closed the Suez canal were indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

F-6 enthusiast said:


> apparently some of the crew in that ship that closed the Suez canal were indian.



Lol yeah I heard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> Yep. He was relieved of duty for his aggressiveness lol. They want cucks


And when BNP took office a few months later, Khaleda sent him to forced retirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

Saw this video , I guess the Japanese are also cutting down on tanks lol

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Saw this video , I guess the Japanese are also cutting down on tanks lol


Nah they’re increasing their new tank numbers


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Nah they’re increasing their new tank numbers



Sounds good , but again they're an island nation with mountains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Sounds good , but again they're an island nation with mountains


Yep. They approach tank design completely different than others... they were never known for good tanks, but for ships. 
but type 10,90 are good tanks even for bd. Plenty of hp/ton
Type 16 is a tank destroyer/apc so I like it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Yep. They approach tank design completely different than others... they were never known for good tanks, but for ships.
> but type 10,90 are good tanks even for bd. Plenty of hp/ton
> Type 16 is a tank destroyer/apc so I like it too.



SIKE they can't sell it I think , I mean again we can get the K-2 even though it has engine problems which are being fixed. 

IDK why we have to get Chinese tanks though , also yeah we need something like the Type 16


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> The funniest part is someone ran the pump to the main drain pipes and the whole subs pipes rusted lmao
> If a nuke subs pipes can’t stand to salt water... pray it doesn’t blow up



The sub was out of commission for months if nor years, They had to change out all the pipes. 

Pathetic....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

The AR-3 MLRS would be a great choice for a multi role offensive system for the Bangladesh army

It can fire either eight 370mm rockets with a range of 220km or two 750mm tactical ballistic missiles with a range of 280km as well as a multitude of other rockets, and an anti ship missile.












Range of the Fire Dragon 480 tactical missile, and if the Iranian strike on the American airbase shows anything this would be pretty effective against Indian targets including airbases.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

According to Pindad official, it is in the final process to possibly reach a deal with Bangladesh to supply them with 6 units of Anoa Recovery vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Indos said:


> According to Pindad official, it is in the final process to possibly reach a deal with Bangladesh to supply them with 6 units of Anoa Recovery vehicle.
> 
> View attachment 730839


 

Indonesia and Bangladesh should have more cooperation in all fields.

Two developing Muslim majority countries, we can cooperate further to expedite our growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Indonesia and Bangladesh should have more cooperation in all fields.
> 
> Two developing Muslim majority countries, we can cooperate further to expedite our growth.



That is right, Jokowi for instant has visited Bangladesh during his first term administration, but so far Hasena hasnt visited back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Indos said:


> That is right, Jokowi for instant has visited Bangladesh during his first term administration, but so far Hasena hasnt visited back.




insha'Allah, D8 summit later this year (which was postponed due to covid), our premiers shall meet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> That is right, Jokowi for instant has visited Bangladesh during his first term administration, but so far Hasina hasn't visited back.



I think she has not had time, rather than any genuine misgivings about it. Plus she is getting up there as far as age.

I believe she did visit Jakarta during the IORA leaders' summit a few years ago.

If you ask me, I will say that she should have for sure prior to COVID, if not there are probably plans already after COVID....

Our mutual trade has exceeded $1.5 billion yearly and there is room for a lot more. 

FTA is still pending of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mb444

Bilal9 said:


> I think she has not had time, rather than any genuine misgivings about it. Plus she is getting up there as far as age.
> 
> I believe she did visit Jakarta during the IORA leaders' summit a few years ago.
> 
> If you ask me, I will say that she should have for sure prior to COVID, if not there are probably plans already after COVID....
> 
> Our mutual trade has exceeded $1.5 billion yearly and there is room for a lot more.
> 
> FTA is still pending of course.




India has always been cautious about an assertive indonesia. When china was weak IN used to view the indonesian navy as the primary threat.

I would suspect india would seek to dissuade BD from forming connection with any strong Muslim nation. 

BD needs to ignore the crap. We need to have good relationship with indonesia and Malaysia. They are the closest maritime muslims nations to us with whom we share historical links.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghost250

Not Cans PT Pindad Will Export Ammunition To Asia To America


PT Pindad (Persero) will export bullets / ammunition and combat vehicles to a number of countries in Asia and the United States (US). The various calibers of ammunition are ready to be exported until the end of 2021.




voi.id






JAKARTA - PT Pindad (Persero) will export bullets / ammunition and combat vehicles to a number of countries in Asia and the United States (US). The various calibers of ammunition are ready to be exported until the end of 2021.

"For exports, today we have obtained (an order letter for) 5.56 millimeter munitions from Thailand, and about 10,000 rounds of ammunition for (caliber types) 9 mm and 5.56 mm," said Defense and Security Product Business Director of PT Pindad Wijil Jadmiko Budi, Tuesday, March 30th.

"Including exporting 5,000 hand grenades to Thailand," he added.

This was conveyed by Wijil in a "defense tour" with officials of the Ministry of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia (Kemhan RI). During the meeting, which was also attended by the General Director of PT Pindad Abraham Mose and the Head of the Public Relations Bureau of the Secretariat General of the Ministry of Defense, First Marshal (Marsma) TNI Penny Radjendra

PT Pindad is also still processing the export license for 3,000 9 mm caliber munitions and 3,000 5.56 mm caliber bullets. Wijil said that his party was also entering the final stage of exporting six units of Anoa model fighting vehicles

*"We are in the final process in Bangladesh. We will support (support the Bangladeshi defense with) six Anoa units and we will also offer rifles and 556 (units) SS2 (assault rifle) guns. But in the near future (exports will be realized) six units of Anoa, "said Wijil.*



On the same occasion, the General Director of PT Pindad Abraham Mose said that the Philippines was also showing its interest in buying the Tiger medium tank type combat vehicle. However, the bidding and auction process is still being hampered by the COVID-19 pandemic.

"It has been a long time since (the Philippines has shown interest in tigers), only (the) COVID-19 pandemic has caused its auction to be postponed. Apart from that, (Tigers) were also asked by Bangladesh, apart from Anoa, ”said Abraham.

In a meeting at PT Pindad's head office in Bandung, Tuesday, Abraham also confirmed that the company will prioritize the production of a number of orders from the Ministry of Defense this year.

Some of the Pindad products ordered by the Ministry of Defense include four billion rounds of munitions and 25,000 weapons, as well as several tactical vehicles and combat vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

mb444 said:


> India has always been cautious about an assertive indonesia. When china was weak IN used to view the indonesian navy as the primary threat.
> 
> I would suspect india would seek to dissuade BD from forming connection with any strong Muslim nation.
> 
> BD needs to ignore the crap. We need to have good relationship with indonesia and Malaysia. They are the closest maritime muslims nations to us with whom we share historical links.



India needs to PiSS off honestly , BD needs to man the fk up and remove all Indian influence if we want to take development seriously 

China alone is taking down Indian influence whether BD likes it or not , India dominating days are over anyways

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Jobless Jack

SpaceMan18 said:


> India needs to PiSS off honestly , BD needs to man the fk up and remove all Indian influence if we want to take development seriously
> 
> China alone is taking down Indian influence whether BD likes it or not , India dominating days are over anyways


I have always said that muslim nations like Malaysia indonesia BD pakistan turkey + ally china should completely and utterly ditch that rubbish called USD for import export. these nations should work togather to make a single common trading currency to replace the USD. Once that is done .. BD can easily assert herself from india and make friends in the muslim world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Jobless Jack said:


> I have always said that muslim nations like Malaysia indonesia BD pakistan turkey + ally china should completely and utterly ditch that rubbish called USD for import export. these nations should work togather to make a single common trading currency to replace the USD. Once that is done .. BD can easily assert herself from india and make friends in the muslim world



Ehhhh the U.S will not be happy about it and will make sure our economy suffers for us making that decision so maybe not rn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jobless Jack

SpaceMan18 said:


> Ehhhh the U.S will not be happy about it and will make sure our economy suffers for us making that decision so maybe not rn


ya dont worry

i have a feeling the chinese are working overtime to make this a reality
the world may see something soon.. maybe next year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/opsroombd/posts/2760642660854764









__ https://www.facebook.com/opsroombd/posts/2760436837542013

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army officer won trophy for the best candidate in Indian College of Defense Management


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380420531208523777


----------



## Bilal9

Jobless Jack said:


> ya dont worry
> 
> i have a feeling the chinese are working overtime to make this a reality
> the world may see something soon.. maybe next year



Wheels ARE turning...









Don’t Discount the Dollar Yet


China may want to displace the dollar with the yuan as the global reserve currency, but its actions are leading to the opposite.




foreignpolicy.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

A concept I also think would work for BD offensive capabilities is suicide UAVs

UAE developed loitering munition which is jet powered with a 250km range and 25kg warhead but at a likely higher cost











Israeli Harop loitering munition used by Azerbaijan very successfully

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Multi Nation Counter Terrorism exercise "Shantir Oggroshena" between Bangladesh, India, Sri Lanka and Bhutan in Bangladesh. A total of 123 soldiers from the four countries participated in the exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> Multi Nation Counter Terrorism exercise "Shantir Oggroshena" between Bangladesh, India, Sri Lanka and Bhutan in Bangladesh. A total of 123 soldiers from the four countries participated in the exercise.



I am a little surprised that Bangladesh army is still missioned with anti-terrorism duties.

Shouldn't there be separate and specialized anti-terrorist units to fight in urban warfare, which is the domain of terrorists anyway?

Bangladesh should suggest exercises in India to train with their army in fighting Hindutva terrorists.

Oh wait - Hindutva terrorists fight only unarmed civilians.... 

If Army brass in Bangladesh doesn't get the hint, holding exercises in Bangladesh essentially vindicates Indian govt. claims that Bangladesh HAS terrorists in its soil. So - India has no terrorists then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Bilal9 said:


> I am a little surprised that Bangladesh army is still missioned with anti-terrorism duties.
> 
> Shouldn't there be separate and specialized anti-terrorist units to fight in urban warfare, which is the domain of terrorists anyway?
> 
> Bangladesh should suggest exercises in India to train with their army in fighting Hindutva terrorists.
> 
> Oh wait - Hindutva terrorists fight only unarmed civilians....
> 
> If Army brass in Bangladesh doesn't get the hint, holding exercises in Bangladesh essentially vindicates Indian govt. claims that Bangladesh HAS terrorists in its soil. So - India has no terrorists then?



Army has the need to perform anti-terrorist operations in UN missions. Also remember, it's the Army who still keeps CHT under control from falling into the hands of terrorists and insurgents, not the police or RAB.

I remember back in 2010 trekking in CHT and frequently coming across Army camps and BGB camps. I remember a particularly funny incident, we were going uphill to Boga Lake and saw a bunch of army jawans coming down to get food supplies and gallons of freshwater. And they eventually got the supplies and carried the heavy load and still managed to reach the army camp on top of the hill in Boga lake before us! While we were panting like a bunch of old dogs.

The army trains our local SWATs and ATUs and I guess eventually for anti-terror operations within the country, the army will not be called in all the time, as it used to be the case in the past. Now all major Metropolitan Police HQs have their dedicated SWAT teams trained by the army.

I like that we are holding exercises and learning. These exercises are necessary given the world we live in, especially after the Holey Artisan attack. In fact, after that attack we started holding these exercises with India. A contingent was sent to India to train on anti-insurgency/ terrorist operations.

But the major concern I have with these exercises with India, albeit how small they are, is fraternization. RAW is very active and all it takes is one single individual to turn and become a Manchurian Candidate sometime in the future. That is a matter of grave concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> Army has the need to perform anti-terrorist operations in UN missions. Also remember, it's the Army who still keeps CHT under control from falling into the hands of terrorists and insurgents, not the police or RAB.
> 
> I remember back in 2010 trekking in CHT and frequently coming across Army camps and BGB camps. I remember a particularly funny incident, we were going uphill to Boga Lake and saw a bunch of army jawans coming down to get food supplies and gallons of freshwater. And they eventually got the supplies and carried the heavy load and still managed to reach the army camp on top of the hill in Boga lake before us! While we were panting like a bunch of old dogs.
> 
> The army trains our local SWATs and ATUs and I guess eventually for anti-terror operations within the country, the army will not be called in all the time, as it used to be the case in the past. Now all major Metropolitan Police HQs have their dedicated SWAT teams trained by the army.
> 
> I like that we are holding exercises and learning. These exercises are necessary given the world we live in, especially after the Holey Artisan attack. In fact, after that attack we started holding these exercises with India. A contingent was sent to India to train on anti-insurgency/ terrorist operations.
> 
> But the major concern I have with these exercises with India, albeit how small they are, is fraternization. RAW is very active and all it takes is one single individual to turn and become a Manchurian Candidate sometime in the future. That is a matter of grave concern.



That is exactly the point I was trying to make.

RAW recruitment drives (because of Indian H1B induced backoffice surge and resultant economic impetus) are at an all time high and cannot be any different in Bangladesh. Their funding and activities are in overdrive, particularly clandestine cyber activity.

RAW has become even more active and desperate in Bangladesh because (as I always say) Bangladesh inevitably sliding closer and closer to China camp, both economically and geopolitically. RAW or any Indian functionary can do little about it, try as they might.


----------



## Jobless Jack

Bilal9 said:


> I am a little surprised that Bangladesh army is still missioned with anti-terrorism duties.
> 
> Shouldn't there be separate and specialized anti-terrorist units to fight in urban warfare, which is the domain of terrorists anyway?
> 
> Bangladesh should suggest exercises in India to train with their army in fighting Hindutva terrorists.
> 
> Oh wait - Hindutva terrorists fight only unarmed civilians....
> 
> If Army brass in Bangladesh doesn't get the hint, holding exercises in Bangladesh essentially vindicates Indian govt. claims that Bangladesh HAS terrorists in its soil. So - India has no terrorists then?


If Govt was smart, they would modernise the ansar to the level of paramilitary (arms+training) and give these fellows for CT ops.

Keep the army for purely offensive purpose.

But alas. BD has dunderheads as leaders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jobless Jack

leonblack08 said:


> Army has the need to perform anti-terrorist operations in UN missions. Also remember, it's the Army who still keeps CHT under control from falling into the hands of terrorists and insurgents, not the police or RAB.
> 
> I remember back in 2010 trekking in CHT and frequently coming across Army camps and BGB camps. I remember a particularly funny incident, we were going uphill to Boga Lake and saw a bunch of army jawans coming down to get food supplies and gallons of freshwater. And they eventually got the supplies and carried the heavy load and still managed to reach the army camp on top of the hill in Boga lake before us! While we were panting like a bunch of old dogs.
> 
> The army trains our local SWATs and ATUs and I guess eventually for anti-terror operations within the country, the army will not be called in all the time, as it used to be the case in the past. Now all major Metropolitan Police HQs have their dedicated SWAT teams trained by the army.
> 
> I like that we are holding exercises and learning. These exercises are necessary given the world we live in, especially after the Holey Artisan attack. In fact, after that attack we started holding these exercises with India. A contingent was sent to India to train on anti-insurgency/ terrorist operations.
> 
> But the major concern I have with these exercises with India, albeit how small they are, is fraternization. RAW is very active and all it takes is one single individual to turn and become a Manchurian Candidate sometime in the future. That is a matter of grave concern.


The way things are going, no manchurian candidate will survive in bd



Bilal9 said:


> Wheels ARE turning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t Discount the Dollar Yet
> 
> 
> China may want to displace the dollar with the yuan as the global reserve currency, but its actions are leading to the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foreignpolicy.com


 

Going by this article, the chinese are doing everything they can to replace USD by 2024 🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal71

Jobless Jack said:


> I have always said that muslim nations like Malaysia indonesia BD pakistan turkey + ally china should completely and utterly ditch that rubbish called USD for import export. these nations should work togather to make a single common trading currency to replace the USD. Once that is done .. BD can easily assert herself from india and make friends in the muslim world



Ally China? China eventually won't be good ally of Muslims. They are oppressors of Muslims in Xinjiang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Jobless Jack said:


> Yes you are correct Hindutva terrorists are an excellent ally of awami league.
> 
> But it does not matter. The end is near for the awami league.
> 
> Its hilarious when awami league pretends to be muslims.



Only Indians and their sycophants bring up Xinjiang to point fingers on China, no offense.

Maximum new investments in Bangladesh for AL (which AL leaders use to fatten their Swiss bank accounts) are from China. Now does one poop in the same plate one eats from ??

What can Bangladeshis gain if they bring up Xinjiang, except some India-appeasing?

No one in Bangladesh cares about Xinjiang. Period.

Only some India-appeasers do.

Uighurs are at the end of the day, Chinese citizens. They should obey Chinese law.

@rott, @Beast brothers your thoughts.

And since another guy brought up Uighur & Xinjiang here, they should be made aware that there is a separate thread to discuss that subject.






ALL Xinjiang related issues e.g. uyghur people, development, videos etc, In here please.


Xinjiang provincial government issued video tribute to the ethnic Uighur, Hui, Han, Mongol fallen heros giving their lives fighting terrorists in Xinjiang. Today's Xinjiang is a safe, zero terrorism and prosperous region where people live in peace and prosperity, thanks for those fallen heros...



defence.pk





Please don't pollute other threads with that discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Now China has come back with Digital Yuan, Word on the street is that it may challenge the Dollar as common currency at least in Asia, if not the rest of the world. Remains to be seen what India's response will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will China's new digital yuan threaten King Dollar's reign?
> 
> 
> China is the first major economy to issue a blockchain-enabled, digital version of its currency, the yuan, and this development has some in Washington...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Looks to Challenge U.S. Dollar with New Digital Yuan
> 
> 
> China's new digital currency looks like its paper money. A mobile phone app developed for the People's Bank of China allows users to spend it like cash. The central bank digital currency (CBDC) could be used for international trade, and likely won't be linked to the global financial system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


Yeah not gonna work but it’s good they moved to crypto. 
bitcoin will eventually replace dollar as world reserve and ethereal would probably be another candidate if it puts a cap on its token amount

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Army buying new 4x4 Armored Personnel Carrier (APC)/Light Armored Vehicles (LAV)

Details:- https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/4893.pdf
https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/s_doc/4892.pdf








https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/4891.pdf










https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/4890.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/4908.pdf?fbclid=IwAR0Z11Rf9kDXXJL9zOLalARFkaq9id8eg2swQuwdreqTJY67CdOO3ac2ODA


----------



## leonblack08



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## leonblack08

BA Commandos armed with KRISS Vector

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

According to the Turkish reliable sources on the live broadcast, you also bought it on Bora TBM.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## Bilal9

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> According to the Turkish reliable sources on the live broadcast, you also bought it on Bora TBM.





KHAN Missile – Roketsan





https://www.roketsan.com.tr/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/BORA_EN.mp4


----------



## The Ronin

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> According to the Turkish reliable sources on the live broadcast, you also bought it on Bora TBM.



Live broadcast where? Can you share that here?


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

It was said in a program yesterday on CNNTurk, uploaded in parts to the youtube channel, but still has not been shared as a full version. When shared, I throw the link.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xbat

Bangladesh took delivery of KAPLAN system

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388411754212888578

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

I think we discussed this in March.









ROKETSAN to Export TRG-300 KAPLAN Missile to Bangladesh


ROKETSAN to Export TRG-300 KAPLAN Missile to Bangladesh roketsan will export bangladese trg tiger missile Bangladesh Chief of General Staff Gen. Aziz Ahmed announced that the TRG-300 KAPLAN Missile System developed by ROKETSAN will be delivered to the Bangladesh army until June 2021. With the...



defence.pk


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387013812537151494

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Good finding by DTB. An universal MLRS is the best option in Type- A category which can kill two birds in one stone.





__ https://www.facebook.com/DTB2.O/posts/876760016235035





I hope this ain't bogus like all the other MRCA news. 

Edit- Yup, this is 100% bogus.















Bangladesh becomes major Turkish defence industry client


Data released by the Turkish defence export agency reveals Bangladesh has become a major purchaser of Turkish-made military equipment in 2021. The Turkish defence export




www.defseca.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

The Ronin said:


> Good finding by DTB. An universal MLRS is the best option in Type- A category which can kill two birds in one stone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/DTB2.O/posts/876760016235035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this ain't bogus like all the other MRCA news.
> 
> View attachment 740719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh becomes major Turkish defence industry client
> 
> 
> Data released by the Turkish defence export agency reveals Bangladesh has become a major purchaser of Turkish-made military equipment in 2021. The Turkish defence export
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defseca.com



Didn't they only buy one regiment of kasirga ?


----------



## The Ronin

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Didn't they only buy one regiment of kasirga ?



According to the army chief, YES.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

The Ronin said:


> According to the army chief, YES.




Perhaps they have placed follow-up orders since then ?


----------



## The Ronin

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Perhaps they have placed follow-up orders since then ?



How do you manage three regiments of a new MLRS with initially trained 41 personnel only when delivery is in this year?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

The Ronin said:


> How do you manage three regiments of a new MLRS with initially trained 41 personnel only?




Good point, Kamla Choda Khan is lying as always.


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> How do you manage three regiments of a new MLRS with initially trained 41 personnel only when delivery is in this year?


How dare you we will become a developed country by 2041 what’s impossible?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Army apc journey from Narshinghdi to Brahmanbaria (Jan 2020)





found more APC videos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

an in-depth analysis of ztq-15 light tank. VT-5 is the export configuration of this tank ( vt-5 is not optimised for high altitude though )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpaceMan18

F-6 enthusiast said:


> an in-depth analysis of ztq-15 light tank. VT-5 is the export configuration of this tank ( vt-5 is not optimised for high altitude though )



Ah yes RedEffect , I remember the time when he criticized the ARJUNK tank and Indian Nationalist lost their fk minds LMAO 

I don't know why these stupid nationalist live in their echo chambers thinking India is the best , they be making a fool of themselves in front of westerners

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/323816605844516







Defseca insists three regiments have been ordered including the first one which is being or has been delivered, this is great news, If true.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/323816605844516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defseca insists three regiments have been ordered including the first one which is being or has been delivered, this is great news, If true.



Sounds true , I mean Army actually buys things unlike the BAF


----------



## X-ray Papa

Is Bangladesh army in Lebanon or is it just the navy for the UN mission.

I want Bangladesh army to fight the israelis at least once in my lifetime.


----------



## SpaceMan18

X-ray Papa said:


> Is Bangladesh army in Lebanon or is it just the navy for the UN mission.
> 
> I want Bangladesh army to fight the israelis at least once in my lifetime.



And get completely REKT ?    

Good Luck standing up the the Israelis fam , plus this is an UN operation not fighting Jews


----------



## X-ray Papa

SpaceMan18 said:


> And get completely REKT ?
> 
> Good Luck standing up the the Israelis fam , plus this is an UN operation not fighting Jews


 'Friendship to all, Malice to none'


----------



## SpaceMan18

X-ray Papa said:


> 'Friendship to all, Malice to none'



Yeah that stupid foreign policy got us in trouble with Myanmar leading to the Royhinga Crisis , that motto = to being a *PUS*Y *


----------



## Jobless Jack

X-ray Papa said:


> '*Coward to all,Brave to none*'


There , 

corrected for you


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

SpaceMan18 said:


> I don't know why these stupid nationalist live in their echo chambers thinking India is the best , they be making a fool of themselves in front of westerners



he's got a new vid up 
guess what the topic is on lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The Ronin

*কঙ্গোতে বাংলাদেশি শান্তিরক্ষীদের প্রতিরোধে পালালো মিলিশিয়ারা*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392133246629122049
কঙ্গোতে বাংলাদেশি শান্তিরক্ষীরা স্থানীয় কোডেকো মিলিশিয়াদের বিরুদ্ধে সাফল্যের সঙ্গে একাধিক অভিযান শেষ করেছে। এতে দুটি গ্রামের বাসিন্দারা কোডেকো মিলিশিয়াদের লুটতরাজ থেকে রক্ষা পেয়েছে।

আন্তঃবাহিনী জনসংযোগ পরিদফতর (আইএসপিআর) জানায়, ডেমোক্রেটিক রিপাবলিক কঙ্গোর (ডিআর কঙ্গো) পূর্বাঞ্চলীয় প্রদেশ ইতুরিতে জাতিসংঘ শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনে নিয়োজিত বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর র‌্যাপিড ডেপ্লয়েড ব্যাটালিয়ন (ব্যানআরডিবি-৪) গত ৩০ এপ্রিল এবং ৩ মে দু’টি সফল অভিযান পরিচালনা করে। এতে কাসিগবানা ও কা গ্রামের অধিবাসীরা কোডেকো মিলিশিয়াদের আক্রমণ থেকে রক্ষা পায়।







কোডেকো মিলিশিয়া বাহিনীর সম্ভাব্য লুটপাট এবং অগ্নিসংযোগের তথ্য পেয়ে ব্যানআরডিবি-৪ কন্টিনজেন্টের টহলদল সাঁজোয়া যানসহ দ্রুততার সঙ্গে ঘটনাস্থলে উপস্থিত হলে মিলিশিয়া বাহিনী বাংলাদেশি শান্তিরক্ষী টহল দলের ওপর ব্যাপক গুলিবর্ষণ শুরু করে। প্রত্যুত্তরে ব্যানআরডিবি-৪ এর টহলদল অত্যন্ত সাহসিকতার সঙ্গে মিলিশিয়া বাহিনীর ওপর পাল্টা আক্রমণ করে। বাংলাদেশি শান্তিরক্ষীদের প্রবল প্রতিরোধের মুখে মিলিশিয়া বাহিনী গ্রাম ত্যাগ করতে বাধ্য হয়। এই বীরত্বপূর্ণ সাহসী অভিযানের জন্য বাংলাদেশি শান্তিরক্ষীদের প্রতি গভীর কৃতজ্ঞতা প্রকাশ করেন কাসিগবানা এবং কা গ্রামের অধিবাসীরা।

উল্লেখ্য, ব্যানআরডিবি-৪ গত ১ মার্চ থেকে ডিআর কঙ্গোতে জাতিসংঘ শান্তিরক্ষা মিশনে নিয়োজিত আছে।














কঙ্গোতে বাংলাদেশি শান্তিরক্ষীদের প্রতিরোধে পালালো মিলিশিয়ারা


কঙ্গোতে বাংলাদেশি শান্তিরক্ষীরা স্থানীয় কোডেকো মিলিশিয়াদের বিরুদ্ধে সাফল্যের সঙ্গে একাধিক অভিযান শেষ করেছে। এতে দুটি গ্রামের বাসিন্দারা কোডেকো মিলিশিয়াদের...




www.banglatribune.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The Ronin

*মালিতে সশস্ত্র দুঃস্কৃতিকারীদের বিরুদ্ধে বাংলাদেশি শান্তিরক্ষীদের আভিযানিক সাফল্য*






ঢাকা, ২৩ মে ২০২১ (রবিবার)ঃ মালির গাও প্রদেশে জাতিসংঘ শান্তিরক্ষী মিশনে নিয়োজিত বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর কন্টিনজেন্ট বাংলাদেশ ব্যাটালিয়ন (ব্যানব্যাট-৭, মিনুসমা), প্রযত্নে ৩৪ বীর, সেক্টর ইস্ট এ দায়িত্বরত রয়েছে। উক্ত কন্টিনজেন্ট গত ২০-২৬ মে ২০২১ তারিখ পর্যন্ত জাতিসংঘের একটি লজিষ্টিক কনভয়কে গাও হতে মেনেকায় স্কর্ট প্রদান করার জন্য দায়িত্বে নিয়োজিত থাকার সময় গত ২২ মে ২০২১ তারিখে গাও হতে ২৩০ কিঃ মিঃ দূরে আকস্মিক ৮-১০ জন সশস্ত্র দুঃস্কৃতিকারী মটর সাইকেল যোগে কনভয়ের উপর অতর্কিতে গুলি বর্ষন শুরু করে।

প্রত্যুত্তরে বাংলাদেশ শান্তিরক্ষীরা অত্যন্ত সাহসিকতার সাথে সন্ত্রাসীদের উপর পাল্টা আক্রমণ করে প্রতিরোধ গড়ে তোলে। বাংলাদেশ শান্তিরক্ষীদের প্রবল প্রতিরোধের মুখে দুঃস্কৃতিকারীরা স্থান ত্যাগ করতে বাধ্য হয়। এই বীরত্বপূর্ণ সাহসী অভিযানের জন্য বাংলাদেশী শান্তিরক্ষীরা সর্বমহলে প্রশংসিত হয়।

উল্লেখিত ঘটনায় বাংলাদেশ শান্তিরক্ষী বাহিনীর কৌশলগত নৈপুন্যতা এবং আক্রমণাত্মক কার্যক্রমের কারণে কোন রকম ক্ষয়ক্ষতি ব্যতীত পরিস্থিতি নিয়ন্ত্রণে আনা সম্ভব হয়।









মালিতে সশস্ত্র দুঃস্কৃতিকারীদের বিরুদ্ধে বাংলাদেশি শান্তিরক্ষীদের আভিযানিক সাফল্য


ঢাকা, ২৩ মে ২০২১ (রবিবার)ঃ মালির গাও প্রদেশে জাতিসংঘ শান্তিরক্ষ




www.ispr.gov.bd

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> he's got a new vid up
> guess what the topic is on lol



These guys are so good at revisionist propaganda. 

Why do they even try so hard?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/defence.research.org/posts/2536198080021874

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

short history of Bangladeshi peacekeeping operations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/DTB2.O/posts/892977301279973

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/BangladeshMilitaryAffairs/posts/1746133088891998

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## mb444

X-ray Papa said:


> Is Bangladesh army in Lebanon or is it just the navy for the UN mission.
> 
> I want Bangladesh army to fight the israelis at least once in my lifetime.



Why would we put our people in harms way fighting someone elses war?

You want to fight the israelies you are free to do so but its rather bizzare that you want to put BD lives on the line for fun...


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/339579287601581


----------



## leonblack08

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/339579287601581



Any truth to this or Defseca just being Defseca?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

leonblack08 said:


> Any truth to this or Defseca just being Defseca?




Bangladesh Army officials have already visited Turkey and inspected the KHAN missile system first hand.


Defseca could be grasping at straws here but the visit and official interest is well documented.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

We have a new Army Chief, KSM Shafiuddin Ahmad. 

Horrible Bangla pronunciation by the uploader by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Why are we getting VT5s?? It has steel armor that any modern APFSDS will penetrate..type 59 has very old composite armor that any modern apfsds will penetrate...what purpose will it serve that type59(durjoy) couldn't?? VT5 with armor package weighs around 36tonnes...type 59 weighs around the same at basic config...how much could the era and the new gun possibly add? 4 tonnes?? durjoy still has a bigger gun...the only upside I see is that VT5 has better power to weight ratio...is that it? or are there any other upsides?


----------



## Bilal9

Anubis said:


> Why are we getting VT5s?? It has steel armor that any modern APFSDS will penetrate..type 59 has very old composite armor that any modern apfsds will penetrate...what purpose will it serve that type59(durjoy) couldn't?? VT5 with armor package weighs around 36tonnes...type 59 weighs around the same at basic config...how much could the era and the new gun possibly add? 4 tonnes?? durjoy still has a bigger gun...the only upside I see is that VT5 has better power to weight ratio...is that it? or are there any other upsides?



VT5 was specifically designed to be nimble in traversing mountaineous terrain.

Though if you asked me, I'd prefer a wheeled tank over any tracked vehicle any day, for that role. Way more nimble in turning circles than any tracked vehicle.

This is a Centauro B1T (Italy). JASDF has a similar vehicle, but as we all know - Japan does not sell defence items to other countries. Even if they did, they'd be much more expensive than other competitive items worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## applesauce

Bilal9 said:


> VT5 was specifically designed to be nimble in traversing mountaineous terrain.
> 
> Though if you asked me, I'd prefer a wheeled tank over any tracked vehicle any day, for that role. Way more nimble in turning circles than any tracked vehicle.
> 
> This is a Centauro B1T (Italy). JASDF has a similar vehicle, but as we all know - Japan does not sell defence items to other countries. Even if they did, they'd be much more expensive than other competitive items worldwide.



what do you mean???
tracked vehicles could turning 360 degrees without moving forward an inch.
German example: 




though tracked vehicles have a lower top speed, over rough terrain, tracked vehicles are actually faster.
VT5 is meant for high altitudes and very rough terrain ,in such a situation it could run circles around something like the type-59, since its engines are optimize to keep providing high power at such altitudes while something like the type-59 might lose 40% of its engine power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

applesauce said:


> what do you mean???
> tracked vehicles could turning 360 degrees without moving forward an inch.
> German example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though tracked vehicles have a lower top speed, over rough terrain, tracked vehicles are actually faster.
> VT5 is meant for high altitudes and very rough terrain ,in such a situation it could run circles around something like the type-59, since its engines are optimize to keep providing high power at such altitudes while something like the type-59 might lose 40% of its engine power.


Bangladesh is pretty flat...how would you compare vt5 and type 59 at regular altitude?


----------



## Bilal9

applesauce said:


> what do you mean???
> tracked vehicles could turning 360 degrees without moving forward an inch.
> German example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though tracked vehicles have a lower top speed, over rough terrain, tracked vehicles are actually faster.
> VT5 is meant for high altitudes and very rough terrain ,in such a situation it could run circles around something like the type-59, since its engines are optimize to keep providing high power at such altitudes while something like the type-59 might lose 40% of its engine power.



Good points my man. I stand corrected.

I guess both wheeled and tracked have their pluses and minuses.

In top speed, wheeled vehicles (with airless tyres) can reach over 100 KMPH very easily, older tracked tanks, not so much. This agility will help in certain types of scenarios and terrain. Maybe not the mountain scenario as much, unless the platform is really small, which brings into focus the PTL02.

*PTL02 Export Model aka WMA301*




This vehicle (PTL02 Export model WMA301) is in service with Cameroon, Chad, Djibouti and *Myanmar*. It has a 100 mm Tank Destroyer gun.

The PTL02 (nee WMA 301) is very light (in the vicinity of 20 tons), so ideal for traversing mountain trails.

When I saw this, my thoughts immediately raced to the Cockerill 105mm turrets offered for various platforms. That if integrated to this hull, would be an ideal mountain platform which can use NATO high performance ammunition, even missiles fired from the gun are available.

https://johncockerill.com/en/press-...nstrated-its-gun-launched-missile-capability/


Anubis said:


> Bangladesh is pretty flat...how would you compare vt5 and type 59 at regular altitude?



@Anubis Bhai, VT5 was purchased for Chittagong Hill Tracts and border with Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

Anubis said:


> Why are we getting VT5s??





Anubis said:


> or are there any other upsides?



Cause the other offers weren't better. I think multiple armor configurations, delivery and local Durjoy upgrade mattered in the deal. Philippine didn't choose the Turkish one either. You can check the old discussion.









Bangladesh Army confirmed purchasing of Chinese made VT-5 Light Tanks and kasirga T-300 MLRS


#DTB#DEFRES



defence.pk









Chinese army deploys Type 15 light tanks fitted with new ERA armor | Defense News June 2021 Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army year 2021 | Archive News year


new upgraded version of the Chinese army Type-15 light tanks attached to a combined arms regiment under the PLA Xinjiang Military Command have conducted a maneuver training exercise in May 24, 2021.




www.armyrecognition.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

There are new videos describing the new Army Chief. Apparently the guy is a full Hasina compliant guy, and no less of an India shill than Aziz was. A very big disappointment for Bangladeshis since this guy was called to new Delhi to get their directives last June 2020 and was also complicit in some criminal activity just like Aziz. Dr. Taj Hashmi explains (sorry Bengali only),






Truly sad, that all qualified people have left Bangladesh, so thugs and thieves are running Bangladesh at high levels.

In some ways Dr. Taj Hashmi's description is hilarious.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Bilal9

@ghost250 bhai is Taj Hashmi being inaccurate?


----------



## ghost250

Bilal9 said:


> @ghost250 bhai is Taj Hashmi being inaccurate?


bhai,u r more knowledgeable thn me but tell me which army chief was there without the blessing of ruling political party? u can deny as much as u want but from moen u ahmed to aziz everyone was politically aligned...everytime there is a new guy in army hq these choda***ls like taj hashmi (heard about this guy for the frst time) like to earn sum paisa by dancing in front of mullahs(youtube)..!! u can badmouth aziz as much as u want but this is the guy who changed army's war fighting capability dramatically...from tanks to mlrs,from howitzers to apc, he purchased every big ticket item for army ...if he was a dalal why he didnt buy any single item from india?...bidesh boisha desh er kotha chinta koira naak daika ghumamu r youtube diya poisa income kormu.... amago moto abul mumin ra to aseiii view dewar jnno. ..desh er onek upokar hoilo !!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

ghost250 said:


> bhai,u r more knowledgeable thn me but tell me which army chief was there without the blessing of ruling political party? u can deny as much as u want but from moen u ahmed to aziz everyone was politically aligned...everytime there is a new guy in army hq these choda***ls like taj hashmi (heard about this guy for the frst time) like to earn sum paisa by dancing in front of mullahs(youtube)..!! u can badmouth aziz as much as u want but this is the guy who changed army's war fighting capability dramatically...from tanks to mlrs,from howitzers to apc, he purchased every big ticket item for army ...if he was a dalal why he didnt buy any single item from india?...bidesh boisha desh er kotha chinta koira naak daika ghumamu r youtube diya poisa income kormu.... amago moto abul mumin ra to aseiii view dewar jnno. ..desh er onek upokar hoilo !!



Very apt and humorous post. 

I am not an army person in Bangladesh so good to know - I don't know if you are currently serving but if you are, then Thanks for your service to Bangladesh.

The allegation Taj Hashmi makes though - is that newly appointed Army Chief went to India in June 2020 to get directives. It has little to do with ruling party and is a rather serious allegation.


----------



## ghost250

kasirgas r being comissioned !!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## xbat

They are not kasirga but KAPLAN (TIGER) , kasirga was unguided rocket

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Anubis

Bilal9 said:


> Very apt and humorous post.
> 
> I am not an army person in Bangladesh so good to know - I don't know if you are currently serving but if you are, then Thanks for your service to Bangladesh.
> 
> The allegation Taj Hashmi makes though - is that newly appointed Army Chief went to India in June 2020 to get directives. It has little to do with ruling party and is a rather serious allegation.


Suhrawardy said Aziz got directives from India too...he also said raw had offices in the cantonment...are Indians that distrustful of their own weapons that they wouldn't get BD to buy them...I mean with a snap of a finger they could get BD to become their largest customer and the amount BD spends is not that small..They got Nepal to buy their rifles....they couldn't get us to buy at least a couple of bullets??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## leonblack08

Anubis said:


> Suhrawardy said Aziz got directives from India too...he also said raw had offices in the cantonment...are Indians that distrustful of their own weapons that they wouldn't get BD to buy them...I mean with a snap of a finger they could get BD to become their largest customer and the amount BD spends is not that small..They got Nepal to buy their rifles....they couldn't get us to buy at least a couple of bullets??



Exactly. It's all sensationalist bs.

Even the most secular and liberal Bangladeshis have innate distrust of Indian hegemony, barring a few sellouts. Not out of love for religion, but rather nationalistic and cultural pride.

If BA military was really in Indian pockets, then why have we gone for inducting offensive hardware? Starting all the way back in 2007 with C-802s, then subs and now the TRG-300s. BA could have simply procured more BTR-80s and Mi-17s for more UN missions instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpaceMan18

...


----------



## Bilal9

Anubis said:


> Suhrawardy said Aziz got directives from India too...he also said raw had offices in the cantonment...are Indians that distrustful of their own weapons that they wouldn't get BD to buy them...I mean with a snap of a finger they could get BD to become their largest customer and the amount BD spends is not that small..They got Nepal to buy their rifles....they couldn't get us to buy at least a couple of bullets??



It will look supremely bad for Bangladesh Govt. to buy Indian weapons publicly. It is more of an 'optics' issue.

I have it on extremely (extremely!) credible Army sources that RAW does have a whole floor of sectioned off area for RAW use at Army HQ (that Bangladesh Army seniors themselves cannot go into) and scrutinizes all Army purchases/activity/logistics and keeps tabs on them per orders from New Delhi. I will not disclose who they are for obvious reasons but come on - this is an open secret already, every one in the Army knows. Has been going on for years now....

The opposition and the Jamatis would have a field day with public purchase of Indian weapons and the viability of Hasina's rule will become questionable. The risk is not worth the profits.

Bangladesh Govt. *already allows almost $6~7 Billion yearly for all types of non-defence Indian imports* LEGALLY (ILLEGALLY through SMUGGLING probably again as much* totaling around $10 Billion or so yearly*). Thanks to Indians bribing our ministers and manipulating our trade policy by lowering tariffs for Indian benefit.

*We export a paltry $600 million or so yearly to India* in return (Thanks to their Tariff and Non-Tariff barriers).

Case in Point, they may have bribed the current food minister - Sadhan Chandra Majumdar, a few crore and he lowered the tariff on rice from 62.5% down to 25% recently to allow import of Indian rice.






This corrupt moron then proceeded to buy 1.5 Million tons of Rice from India to Bangladesh, when Bangladesh is a net exporters of rice. I don't know how much Indian traders profited, but you can imagine it is not a small amount. And this is just what is publicly disclosed, there could be more undisclosed impropriety. Here is the news,

https://indiaseatradenews.com/bangladesh-import-700000t-of-rice-from-india-in-6-months/

Why did we appoint this RAW agent Hindu as a food minister? I am sure Indian machinations were at play to no small amount (via Hasina), for him being in place to this much damage and to be India-friendly.

*I think that is just an inkling showing how much damage (Trade Deficit) which has been going on yearly for the last fifty years (some $10 Billion on average yearly for the last twenty and maybe half as much for the previous thirty years before that)*.

*No nation on earth (that I know) runs a trade deficit like this with their neighbor on an uneven keel, and for so long. Fifty years of screwing over that still continues!*

Plus our armed forces are already standardized on Chinese weapons and expendables (ammunition). To switch to Indian weapons now would be rather expensive (both standardization and training-wise). *When one weighs the benefits vs. liabilities, it is better not to import Indian weapons publicly.

We did buy Indian trucks and logistics vehicles (Tata). That publicity alone was not good for the govt. as I recall.*

We don't need to buy small arms and ammunition from India. We make plenty ourselves (including small guided missiles, in Joydevpur armory).


leonblack08 said:


> Exactly. It's all sensationalist bs.
> 
> Even the most secular and liberal Bangladeshis have innate distrust of Indian hegemony, barring a few sellouts. Not out of love for religion, but rather nationalistic and cultural pride.
> 
> If BA military was really in Indian pockets, then why have we gone for inducting offensive hardware? Starting all the way back in 2007 with C-802s, then subs and now the TRG-300s. BA could have simply procured more BTR-80s and Mi-17s for more UN missions instead.



Having C-802s, subs and TRG-300s does not matter a lot, if Indians are controlling the personnel (chain of command). Think clearly please.


SpaceMan18 said:


> BUT MUH HUH BD SLAVVVVVVVVV TO INDIA MUH MUH - Some foolish person from a nation in debt to China



It is better to think carefully why things happen - and what is at stake.

Think about all angles - and present your arguments.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ghost250 said:


> bhai,u r more knowledgeable thn me but tell me which army chief was there without the blessing of ruling political party? u can deny as much as u want but from moen u ahmed to aziz everyone was politically aligned...everytime there is a new guy in army hq these choda***ls like taj hashmi (heard about this guy for the frst time) like to earn sum paisa by dancing in front of mullahs(youtube)..!! u can badmouth aziz as much as u want but this is the guy who changed army's war fighting capability dramatically...from tanks to mlrs,from howitzers to apc, he purchased every big ticket item for army ...if he was a dalal why he didnt buy any single item from india?...bidesh boisha desh er kotha chinta koira naak daika ghumamu r youtube diya poisa income kormu.... amago moto abul mumin ra to aseiii view dewar jnno. ..desh er onek upokar hoilo !!


The issue is not ruling political party. They issue is corruption and criminal gangs. Your former Army Chief was not only corrupt but he was a bloody criminal. Pakistan also had bad share of Army Chiefs but your former one beats all of them. Also issue of Indian influence is really big problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Jobless Jack

Bilal9 said:


> It will look supremely bad for Bangladesh Govt. to buy Indian weapons publicly. It is more of an 'optics' issue.
> 
> I have it on extremely (extremely!) credible Army sources that RAW does have a whole floor of sectioned off area for RAW at Army HQ that Bangladesh Army seniors themselves cannot go into and scrutinizes all Army purchases/activity/logistics and keeps tabs on them. I will not disclose who they are for obvious reasons but come on - this is an open secret already, every one in the Army knows. Has been going on for years now....
> 
> The opposition and the Jamatis would have a field day with public purchase of Indian weapons and the viability of Hasina's rule will become questionable. The risk is not worth the profits.
> 
> Bangladesh Govt. *already allows almost $6~7 Billion yearly for all types of non-defence Indian imports* LEGALLY (ILLEGALLY through SMUGGLING probably again as much* totaling around $10 Billion or so yearly*). Thanks to Indians bribing our ministers and manipulating our trade policy by lowering tariffs for Indian benefit.
> 
> *We export a paltry $600 million or so yearly to India* in return (Thanks to their Tariff and Non-Tariff barriers).
> 
> Case in Point, they may have bribed the current food minister - Sadhan Chandra Majumdar, a few crore and he lowered the tariff on rice from 62.5% down to 25% recently to allow import of Indian rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This corrupt moron then proceeded to buy 1.5 Million tons of Rice from India to Bangladesh, when Bangladesh is a net exporters of rice. I don't know how much Indian traders profited, but you can imagine it is not a small amount. And this is just what is publicly disclosed, there could be more undisclosed impropriety. Here is the news,
> 
> https://indiaseatradenews.com/bangladesh-import-700000t-of-rice-from-india-in-6-months/
> 
> Why did we appoint this RAW agent Hindu as a food minister? I am sure Indian machinations were at play to no small amount (via Hasina), for him being in place to this much damage and to be India-friendly.
> 
> *I think that is just an inkling showing how much damage (Trade Deficit) which has been going on yearly for the last fifty years (some $10 Billion on average yearly for the last twenty and maybe half as much for the previous thirty years before that)*.
> 
> *No nation on earth (that I know) runs a trade deficit like this with their neighbor on an uneven keel, and for so long. Fifty years of screwing over that still continues!*
> 
> Plus our armed forces are already standardized on Chinese weapons and expendables (ammunition). To switch to Indian weapons now would be rather expensive (both standardization and training-wise). *When one weighs the benefits vs. liabilities, it is better not to import Indian weapons publicly.
> 
> We did buy Indian trucks and logistics vehicles (Tata). That publicity alone was not good for the govt. as I recall.*
> 
> We don't need to buy small arms and ammunition from India. We make plenty ourselves (including small guided missiles, in Joydevpur armory).
> 
> 
> Having C-802s, subs and TRG-300s does not matter a lot, if Indians are controlling the personnel (chain of command). Think clearly please.
> 
> 
> It is better to think carefully why things happen - and what is at stake.
> 
> Think about all angles - and present your arguments.


It not as straight forward as you say. 

Armed forces and government enjoy a mutual beneficial relationship. 

If push comes to shuv BA BAF and BN is more than capable of shaking off the pro India staff members.

If things were as much in Indian pocket as you say . Then Govt would have been comfortable saying that BD is buying Indian weapons and is allowing Indian Military to use BD territory for logistics use. It has not done so. Simply because they are scared that this will give the military a perfect excuse to unleash a coup .

No BD military members want close relationship with India. Rather its a relationship where Awami league is simply providing the military a lot of benefits and incentives to not fight the Awami league and Indian interests. When those incentives dry up, or the militaries interest is threatened and recieves foreign backup. BD military will not side with awami league any longer.


Zarvan said:


> The issue is not ruling political party. They issue is corruption and criminal gangs. Your former Army Chief was not only corrupt but he was a bloody criminal. Pakistan also had bad share of Army Chiefs but your former one beats all of them. Also issue of Indian influence is really big problem.


Gen Aziz was stupid enough to get caught. PA has its own share of Aziz as well.. 

Corruption by men in uniform is something india pakistan and bangladesh share brotherhood in .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Zarvan said:


> The issue is not ruling political party. They issue is corruption and criminal gangs. Your former Army Chief was not only corrupt but he was a bloody criminal. Pakistan also had bad share of Army Chiefs but your former one beats all of them. Also issue of Indian influence is really big problem.



You are right on point.

All army administration are more or less corrupt in the subcontinent, but at least in PA it is (and possibly IA as well) a meritocracy as far as I know. Families having goonda thug sons do not produce Army Generals in Pakistan Army or Indian Army AFAIK. There is a lot more scrutiny before they rise to that level.

The fact that we had Aziz-Gate (and we can never shake down that stigma) is a black mark on Hasina's rule and legitimacy.

Scrutiny before promoting to General in the army is unfortunately not the case in Bangladesh, where personal political favors from PM herself appoints Generals (knowing full well that the person comes from questionable criminal complicity) and in fact the whole govt. (cabinet) is propped up not on meritocracy but largely on goonda political cadre thuggery of small and large varieties combined.

Our dirty India-compliant politics has now more or less politicized and corrupted the armed forces in turn (definitely the Army) whom we formerly considered a sanctified tower, a savior of our sovereignty...

Me questioning this is a sad admission that I do not do lightly, but with a heavy heart and enormous regret....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Jobless Jack said:


> If things were as much in Indian pocket as you say . Then Govt would have been comfortable saying that BD is buying Indian weapons and is allowing Indian Military to use BD territory for logistics use. It has not done so. Simply because they are scared that this will give the military a perfect excuse to unleash a coup .



Bhai the days of coup d'états are gone, even in unstable African countries, much less a developing stable country like Bangladesh. Coups will not happen because the repercussions by large powers (excuse to invade and occupy) are too risky and large. A lot at stake actually. Bangladesh is not Darfur.

Things will happen under the covers, before it even approaches that possibility. So ultimately - Army has no power, in Bangladesh it has been more or less completely politicized. The Xanadu of idyllic independence that you think Bangladesh Army of, exists only in people's imaginations.



Jobless Jack said:


> No BD military members want close relationship with India. Rather its a relationship where Awami league is simply providing the military a lot of benefits and incentives to not fight the Awami league and Indian interests. When those incentives dry up, or the militaries interest is threatened and recieves foreign backup. BD military will not side with awami league any longer.



BD military generals themselves are politically appointments by the PM herself. We saw what background Aziz had, his goonda thug brothers, convicted criminals. And the new General after Aziz also has underclass back ground but very closely aligned with Awami League (his dad who was a small time manager of Sheikh Hasina's relative who had a rice storage - gudam), didn't you see the video and Taj Hashmi's comments above? If anyone can refute these allegations, they can, let it stand up to scrutiny.

If Generals themselves are running under Hasina's orders, and go to New Delhi to take orders, as Taj Hashmi says (everyone knows this too), then where is the "independence" of the Bangladesh Army everyone says exists? The subject is a non-starter.



Jobless Jack said:


> Gen Aziz was stupid enough to get caught. PA has its own share of Aziz as well..
> 
> Corruption by men in uniform is something india pakistan and bangladesh share brotherhood in .



PA may have corrupt officers (everyone is looking out for their own future - i.e. Akhir) but they AFAIK do not come from Goonda families. That is a whole other dimension brother. When you have criminals in your own family (like Aziz did) you have a weakness, and people (meaning those above you) can manipulate you. Like Hasina did.


----------



## Jobless Jack

Bilal9 said:


> Bhai the days of coup d'états are gone, even in unstable African countries, much less a developing stable country like Bangladesh. Coups will not happen because the repercussions by large powers (excuse to invade and occupy) are too risky and large. A lot at stake actually. Bangladesh is not Darfur.
> 
> Things will happen under the covers, before it even approaches that possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> BD military generals themselves are politically appointments by the PM herself. We saw what background Aziz had, his goonda thug brothers, convicted criminals. And the new General after Aziz also has underclass back ground but very closely aligned with Awami League (his dad who was a small time manager of Sheikh Hasina's relative who had a rice storage - gudam), didn't you see the video and Taj Hashmi's comments above? If anyone can refute these allegations, they can, let it stand up to scrutiny.
> 
> If Generals themselves are running under Hasina's orders, and go to New Delhi to take orders, as Taj Hashmi says (everyone knows this too), then where is the "independence" of the Bangladesh Army everyone says exists? The subject is a non-starter.
> 
> 
> 
> PA may have corrupt officers (everyone is looking out for their own future - i.e. Akhir) but they AFAIK do not come from Goonda families. That is a whole other dimension brother. When you have criminals in your own family (like Aziz did) you have a weakness, and people (meaning those above you) can manipulate you. Like Hasina did.


No one expects the generals of BA to oppose the Awami league or India.

If any opposition comes it will be from the rank of Col or below. Why would generals oppose the Awami league when they enjoy all the benefits? Mid - and low ranked officers are the work horse and dont get no where near they benefits compared to generals.

If BA gets the backing of a major power. What is stopping mid ranking officers from staging a coup ? very little . The mid -ranking officers can then get easy promotions and all the benefits that come..

Awami league should take steps to eliminate this threat posed by Mid ranking officers..

True . Gen Aziz is in a league of his own. But he has managed to upgrade the Army very much compared to what he inherited. 

Wish someone would upgrade the Ansar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## mb444

BA and the rest of the armed forces are compromised to a degree but not to a critical level. BD needs a military intervention to completely liquidate to the last BAL scum and remove indian taint. Unfortunately there needs to be a creadible alternative to BAL who needs to takeover and that is missing at the moment. We can not have the army running politics, that would is always a recipe for disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## JohnWick

...


----------



## leonblack08

Bilal9 said:


> It will look supremely bad for Bangladesh Govt. to buy Indian weapons publicly. It is more of an 'optics' issue.
> 
> I have it on extremely (extremely!) credible Army sources that RAW does have a whole floor of sectioned off area for RAW use at Army HQ (that Bangladesh Army seniors themselves cannot go into) and scrutinizes all Army purchases/activity/logistics and keeps tabs on them per orders from New Delhi. I will not disclose who they are for obvious reasons but come on - this is an open secret already, every one in the Army knows. Has been going on for years now....
> 
> The opposition and the Jamatis would have a field day with public purchase of Indian weapons and the viability of Hasina's rule will become questionable. The risk is not worth the profits.
> 
> Bangladesh Govt. *already allows almost $6~7 Billion yearly for all types of non-defence Indian imports* LEGALLY (ILLEGALLY through SMUGGLING probably again as much* totaling around $10 Billion or so yearly*). Thanks to Indians bribing our ministers and manipulating our trade policy by lowering tariffs for Indian benefit.
> 
> *We export a paltry $600 million or so yearly to India* in return (Thanks to their Tariff and Non-Tariff barriers).
> 
> Case in Point, they may have bribed the current food minister - Sadhan Chandra Majumdar, a few crore and he lowered the tariff on rice from 62.5% down to 25% recently to allow import of Indian rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This corrupt moron then proceeded to buy 1.5 Million tons of Rice from India to Bangladesh, when Bangladesh is a net exporters of rice. I don't know how much Indian traders profited, but you can imagine it is not a small amount. And this is just what is publicly disclosed, there could be more undisclosed impropriety. Here is the news,
> 
> https://indiaseatradenews.com/bangladesh-import-700000t-of-rice-from-india-in-6-months/
> 
> Why did we appoint this RAW agent Hindu as a food minister? I am sure Indian machinations were at play to no small amount (via Hasina), for him being in place to this much damage and to be India-friendly.
> 
> *I think that is just an inkling showing how much damage (Trade Deficit) which has been going on yearly for the last fifty years (some $10 Billion on average yearly for the last twenty and maybe half as much for the previous thirty years before that)*.
> 
> *No nation on earth (that I know) runs a trade deficit like this with their neighbor on an uneven keel, and for so long. Fifty years of screwing over that still continues!*
> 
> Plus our armed forces are already standardized on Chinese weapons and expendables (ammunition). To switch to Indian weapons now would be rather expensive (both standardization and training-wise). *When one weighs the benefits vs. liabilities, it is better not to import Indian weapons publicly.
> 
> We did buy Indian trucks and logistics vehicles (Tata). That publicity alone was not good for the govt. as I recall.*
> 
> We don't need to buy small arms and ammunition from India. We make plenty ourselves (including small guided missiles, in Joydevpur armory).
> 
> 
> Having C-802s, subs and TRG-300s does not matter a lot, if Indians are controlling the personnel (chain of command). Think clearly please.
> 
> 
> It is better to think carefully why things happen - and what is at stake.
> 
> Think about all angles - and present your arguments.



Sorry bro, can't agree with you in entirety. The whole point of covert op is to be secretive. Why on earth would RAW need an entire floor in BA HQ? Wouldn't that defeat the purpose of being a covert op? Especially if they already have the top generals in their pockets. It absolutely does not make sense and cannot agree with it.

Having said that I don't deny that it is possible that India may have certain top generals under their influence. The same could be said of Chinese as well.

If India did really exert such influence on BA, then that would reflect on the policy and procurement. Clearly we see no such impact is visible based on procurement history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> Sorry bro, can't agree with you in entirety. The whole point of covert op is to be secretive. Why on earth would RAW need an entire floor in BA HQ? Wouldn't that defeat the purpose of being a covert op? Especially if they already have the top generals in their pockets. It absolutely does not make sense and cannot agree with it.
> 
> Having said that I don't deny that it is possible that India may have certain top generals under their influence. The same could be said of Chinese as well.
> 
> If India did really exert such influence on BA, then that would reflect on the policy and procurement. Clearly we see no such impact is visible based on procurement history.



You do have good points but I am just going by my reports from what I've heard from senior Army sources. I am no expert so take my views with a grain of salt. But what I am about to tell you is well-known and an open secret in Senior BA circles.

Indian influence is not supposed to force Bangladesh to buy or procure arms from India.

Clearly they cannot even put together their own weapons successfully, as visible from multiple unsuccessful projects going on and bleeding inane amounts of money for two/three decades now - even after wholesale import/integration of superbly mature foreign subcomponents such as French/US engines, electronics, avionics, elastomeric heli-hubs and various other systems. They have severe issues on their weapons integration side, with rare claimed exceptions. They have a yawning gap on weapons technology they are trying to close. Indian strategists and Chanakya foreign policy planners know this very, very well. They are not clueless.

So - efficient weapons production juggernauts like the Chinese, Indians are NOT. They cannot beat the Chinese on either weapons quality or price. They exert influence through our BA commanders (Generals) , which is far more effective. They have Hasina in their pocket, so it was only a question of time before they got to control our armed services Generals, Air Commodores, Admirals.

*Indians want to neutralize not only our offensive but our defensive military capability as well. If it were up to India, and if our army was not going to unseat Hasina the next day, they'd be very happy if Hasina dissolved our military. They'd gladly take over the job to 'protect' us. The more neutered we are, the happier Indian planners in New Delhi would be.

In fact I'd go so far to say that they actually do not care what type of sophisticated weapon system (toys) Bangladesh Army, Navy or AF buys, but ONLY UP TO A POINT WHERE IT DOES NOT EXCEED THEIR CAPABILITY TO HANDLE THEM.* That is why they have our generals in their pocket, trying to keep tabs on things and intervene in advance (in weapons planning phase) when necessary.

This new General to succeed General Aziz was planned as successor back in June last year (in the middle of covid no less) around the time Aziz-Gate broke, if you remember. When Bangladeshi Generals (hitherto unknown) fly to New Delhi to meet with Indian diplomats, you can guess some jig is up.

This guy was to meet very senior Indian defence and intelligence staff, to get okayed by them and get his specific directives and have him briefed on specific Indian concerns . I am sure the information exchange was two-way.

Before he was picked as the next Army Chief after Aziz, Hasina was presented with a few choices by the Indians, I am sure. They are that far informed about our staff into picking our next commander in chief. They make that safe choice, not Hasina. Hasina has entrusted her safety in Indian hands.

Whether you believe me or not is up to you, but this is my information.

*Indians want to exert control and gather information for two reasons, *

1. *That Bangladesh next door does not become another unstable Jamati/Taliban den of terrorist* like Afghanistan has become, which (now that the Americans have left) is out of control of Indian sphere of influence. If Bangladesh becomes uncontrollable and unstable, that could destabilize the entire NE India and invite China to invade and occupy this area.

2. *That Bangladesh remains a cash-cow to India, a superbly profitable advanced market for their industrial and agri goods. *Their contractors have so far effed up almost every major project in Bangladesh, but any industry established in Bangladesh will always use cheap Indian industrial inputs and machinery, such as industrial boilers, washers, pharma machinery, rice mills, flour mills, you name it. Even after we started importing stuff from China, Indian imports have not decreased in real terms that much. Plus the staple agri products like fruit, eggs, construction materials like clinker, agri raw materials like Cotton bales, thread and dyestuff that is easy to truck in over the border is very lucrative. That market is easy for India to exploit and they have been exploiting it to their advantage (over $10 Billion a year for the last twenty and $5 Billion on average a year for the previous thirty years). All of WB, Bihar, MP, some parts of UP depends on supplying Bangladesh with industrial products and inputs. They don't want these areas to suffer which could prove problematic.

*Which means whatever TRG MLRS or old MING subs we have bought that we're so excited about, poses relatively no threat to their offensive capability, it remains below their threat perception threshold, unlike anything of Pakistan's does.*

They want to and WILL keep it that way. They are doing everything to ensure that, including controlling our armed forces.

Look at our indigenous Frigate program, our fighter modernization, where do you think these projects get blocked? Can you venture a guess?

I know they manufactured a minor media drama on MINGs on TV with comments from Veena Sikri and all, but that is just showboating. Old MINGs are training platforms. Nothing more, mothing less. Mings have nothing over far superior and modern subs Indians own and operate. Indian Navy (in spite of the jokes we make) is probably the more powerful of all three armed services in India. Our Navy (sad fact) is nothing in front of Indian Naval experience and arsenal. Never underestimate your enemies.

Pakistan is self-sufficient in weapons production and integration and Indians have no control over Pakistan. Indians will do their best to ensure that Bangladesh does not become another Pakistan and does not become a threat too unwieldy to handle. Because a two front war could prove un-winnable and at the least could drag on and become a hemorrhage.

*They did saajish since 1952 and intervened in 1971 in Bangladesh for a reason. They do NOT want to lose that advantage they currently have.

That is the reason they are and will continue to - exert influence and make sure Bangladesh remains under their thumb. Overtly and covertly.

So what is the sum total of this gloomy outlook? Is there a silver lining? 

I leave that for you guys to shed lights on.*


----------



## Jobless Jack

Bilal9 said:


> You do have good points but I am just going by my reports from what I've heard from senior Army sources. I am no expert so take my views with a grain of salt. But what I am about to tell you is well-known and an open secret in Senior BA circles.
> 
> Indian influence is not supposed to force Bangladesh to buy or procure arms from India.
> 
> Clearly they cannot even put together their own weapons successfully, as visible from multiple unsuccessful projects going on and bleeding inane amounts of money for two/three decades now - even after wholesale import/integration of superbly mature foreign subcomponents such as French/US engines, electronics, avionics, elastomeric heli-hubs and various other systems. They have severe issues on their weapons integration side, with rare claimed exceptions. They have a yawning gap on weapons technology they are trying to close. Indian strategists and Chanakya foreign policy planners know this very, very well. They are not clueless.
> 
> So - efficient weapons production juggernauts like the Chinese, Indians are NOT. They cannot beat the Chinese on either weapons quality or price. They exert influence through our BA commanders (Generals) , which is far more effective. They have Hasina in their pocket, so it was only a question of time before they got to control our armed services Generals, Air Commodores, Admirals.
> 
> *Indians want to neutralize not only our offensive but our defensive military capability as well. If it were up to India, and if our army was not going to unseat Hasina the next day, they'd be very happy if Hasina dissolved our military. They'd gladly take over the job to 'protect' us. The more neutered we are, the happier Indian planners in New Delhi would be.
> 
> In fact I'd go so far to say that they actually do not care what type of sophisticated weapon system (toys) Bangladesh Army, Navy or AF buys, but ONLY UP TO A POINT WHERE IT DOES NOT EXCEED THEIR CAPABILITY TO HANDLE THEM.* That is why they have our generals in their pocket, trying to keep tabs on things and intervene in advance (in weapons planning phase) when necessary.
> 
> This new General to succeed General Aziz was planned as successor back in June last year (in the middle of covid no less) around the time Aziz-Gate broke, if you remember. When Bangladeshi Generals (hitherto unknown) fly to New Delhi to meet with Indian diplomats, you can guess some jig is up.
> 
> This guy was to meet very senior Indian defence and intelligence staff, to get okayed by them and get his specific directives and have him briefed on specific Indian concerns . I am sure the information exchange was two-way.
> 
> Before he was picked as the next Army Chief after Aziz, Hasina was presented with a few choices by the Indians, I am sure. They are that far informed about our staff into picking our next commander in chief. They make that safe choice, not Hasina. Hasina has entrusted her safety in Indian hands.
> 
> Whether you believe me or not is up to you, but this is my information.
> 
> *Indians want to exert control and gather information for two reasons, *
> 
> 1. *That Bangladesh next door does not become another unstable Jamati/Taliban den of terrorist* like Afghanistan has become, which (now that the Americans have left) is out of control of Indian sphere of influence. If Bangladesh becomes uncontrollable and unstable, that could destabilize the entire NE India and invite China to invade and occupy this area.
> 
> 2. *That Bangladesh remains a cash-cow to India, a superbly profitable advanced market for their industrial and agri goods. *Their contractors have so far effed up almost every major project in Bangladesh, but any industry established in Bangladesh will always use cheap Indian industrial inputs and machinery, such as industrial boilers, washers, pharma machinery, rice mills, flour mills, you name it. Even after we started importing stuff from China, Indian imports have not decreased in real terms that much. Plus the staple agri products like fruit, eggs, construction materials like clinker, agri raw materials like Cotton bales, thread and dyestuff that is easy to truck in over the border is very lucrative. That market is easy for India to exploit and they have been exploiting it to their advantage (over $10 Billion a year for the last twenty and $5 Billion on average a year for the previous thirty years). All of WB, Bihar, MP, some parts of UP depends on supplying Bangladesh with industrial products and inputs. They don't want these areas to suffer which could prove problematic.
> 
> *Which means whatever TRG MLRS or old MING subs we have bought that we're so excited about, poses relatively no threat to their offensive capability, it remains below their threat perception threshold, unlike anything of Pakistan's does.*
> 
> They want to and WILL keep it that way. They are doing everything to ensure that, including controlling our armed forces.
> 
> Look at our indigenous Frigate program, our fighter modernization, where do you think these projects get blocked? Can you venture a guess?
> 
> I know they manufactured a minor media drama on MINGs on TV with comments from Veena Sikri and all, but that is just showboating. Old MINGs are training platforms. Nothing more, mothing less. Mings have nothing over far superior and modern subs Indians own and operate. Indian Navy (in spite of the jokes we make) is probably the more powerful of all three armed services in India. Our Navy (sad fact) is nothing in front of Indian Naval experience and arsenal. Never underestimate your enemies.
> 
> Pakistan is self-sufficient in weapons production and integration and Indians have no control over Pakistan. Indians will do their best to ensure that Bangladesh does not become another Pakistan and does not become a threat too unwieldy to handle. Because a two front war could prove un-winnable and at the least could drag on and become a hemorrhage.
> 
> *They did saajish since 1952 and intervened in 1971 in Bangladesh for a reason. They do NOT want to lose that advantage they currently have.
> 
> That is the reason they are and will continue to - exert influence and make sure Bangladesh remains under their thumb. Overtly and covertly.
> 
> So what is the sum total of this gloomy outlook? Is there a silver lining?
> 
> I leave that for you guys to shed lights on.*


You are giving indians far MORE credit than credit is due.

Let me present to you a hypothetical case. Say BD invests in massive conventional capability with all the latest tech hardware. Then what? Unless BD follows a doctorine similar to what the israeli's did in the yom kippur war, it is pointless. BD cant do that as india is a nuclear power and if you sieze indian territory , you will invite nuclear retaliation. BD cannot beat india convetionally unless bd builds its own nukes.

Therefore BD military at its current state is more than adequete to resist indian agression in a defensive war ( unconventional).

All that is needed is developing a strong missile force, a strong SAM network.

A BD india war will be in the similar vein of the Iraq - iran war in the 1980's in the early stage followed by the way taliban fought against NATO in the later stage.



Therefore it is far more benefitial for BD to invest in the ansar force. And create a people militia via conscription.
.

The above mentioned tactics is will be far more valuable than investing in the latest hardware.

Gen Aziz, despite his faults, got it correct with regards to national defense.

This is why India wants to keep your generals and leaders in their pocket. To put a muzzle on BD. They know that If india gets into a slogging match with BD indian state will go bankrupt in a year. BD already has more than enough tools to cook indian goose. Its Just due to indian influence your leaders are not pulling the trigger. Which makes india happy. They like to keep things this way.


----------



## Anubis

@Bilal9 @Jobless Jack ...If India were hell-bent on invading then nothing BD does would hold them back...The sheer size of their military in our context would be like the USSR...however, what we can do is make sure the threat of attrition, once they are here, is so immense that they stay back...our conventional capability is probably targetted towards potential enemies we can hold back and that is MM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

I wonder when are we going to buy some dam MRSAMs ?


----------



## Jobless Jack

Anubis said:


> @Bilal9 @Jobless Jack ...If India were hell-bent on invading then nothing BD does would hold them back...The sheer size of their military in our context would be like the USSR...however, what we can do is make sure the threat of attrition, once they are here, is so immense that they stay back...our conventional capability is probably targetted towards potential enemies we can hold back and that is MM.


Exactly.

If BD wants to defend themselves from Indian aggression . Then developing excellent asymmetrical warfare capability is the way to go. This means the Ansar force must be given better training , equipment and drones must be brought into their arsenal. Along with this national conscription to a certain level.

Even if BD develops a world class airforce today, it wont deter India. BAF, even armed to teeth with 160 + 4 gen MRCA will be able to stand up to IAF for 7-10 days max. If that money is invested into building up asymmetrical warfare capabilities , then you can imagine .

Criticize general Aziz all you want. But as chief , He has done an excellent job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Anubis said:


> Why are we getting VT5s?? It has steel armor that any modern APFSDS will penetrate..type 59 has very old composite armor that any modern apfsds will penetrate...what purpose will it serve that type59(durjoy) couldn't?? VT5 with armor package weighs around 36tonnes...type 59 weighs around the same at basic config...how much could the era and the new gun possibly add? 4 tonnes?? durjoy still has a bigger gun...the only upside I see is that VT5 has better power to weight ratio...is that it? or are there any other upsides?


They’re tanks for different tactics. I would say you would use MBT 2000 to command t59 platoons. T59 will be the numbers tank that will have to take cover behind objects… peek and shoot scenario. Mbt 2000 isn’t good on the armor either atleast by modern standards but the adversaries it will face, it can take head on engagement. Whereas vt5 will operate as a light tank with tactics similar to AMX 120 always on the move.


Bilal9 said:


> VT5 was specifically designed to be nimble in traversing mountaineous terrain.
> 
> Though if you asked me, I'd prefer a wheeled tank over any tracked vehicle any day, for that role. Way more nimble in turning circles than any tracked vehicle.
> 
> This is a Centauro B1T (Italy). JASDF has a similar vehicle, but as we all know - Japan does not sell defence items to other countries. Even if they did, they'd be much more expensive than other competitive items worldwide.


I love this thing


applesauce said:


> what do you mean???
> tracked vehicles could turning 360 degrees without moving forward an inch.
> German example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though tracked vehicles have a lower top speed, over rough terrain, tracked vehicles are actually faster.
> VT5 is meant for high altitudes and very rough terrain ,in such a situation it could run circles around something like the type-59, since its engines are optimize to keep providing high power at such altitudes while something like the type-59 might lose 40% of its engine power.


Tracked has problems with infrastructure that’s the only issue I can think of


Bilal9 said:


> There are new videos describing the new Army Chief. Apparently the guy is a full Hasina compliant guy, and no less of an India shill than Aziz was. A very big disappointment for Bangladeshis since this guy was called to new Delhi to get their directives last June 2020 and was also complicit in some criminal activity just like Aziz. Dr. Taj Hashmi explains (sorry Bengali only),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truly sad, that all qualified people have left Bangladesh, so thugs and thieves are running Bangladesh at high levels.
> 
> In some ways Dr. Taj Hashmi's description is hilarious.


I thank god alright for sending me to Soviet Union instead of bangladesh army 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Michael Corleone said:


> They’re tanks for different tactics. I would say you would use MBT 2000 to command t59 platoons. T59 will be the numbers tank that will have to take cover behind objects… peek and shoot scenario. Mbt 2000 isn’t good on the armor either atleast by modern standards but the adversaries it will face, it can take head on engagement. Whereas vt5 will operate as a light tank with tactics similar to AMX 120 always on the move.


Welcome back !
MBT 2000 with 125-I projectile (i think can also be fired from Durjoy) can penetrate T-90S upper front plate (driver's hatch) with some effort and lower front plate. The Turret is immune though.
Indian T-90S and T-72M have the 3BM42 Mango which is a soviet 80s era round with only 273mm at 60 degrees for 2km (not a good round by modern standards)


Also anyone know why BA don't have IFV like BMP-2 ? APC cannot be subtitute for IFV, they're just too lightly armed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Who are these Taj Hashmi people? Maybe aligned with BNP...

BTW @Michael Corleone welcome back...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Welcome back !
> MBT 2000 with 125-I projectile (i think can also be fired from Durjoy) can penetrate T-90S upper front plate (driver's hatch) with some effort and lower front plate. The Turret is immune though.
> Indian T-90S and T-72M have the 3BM42 Mango which is a soviet 80s era round with only 273mm at 60 degrees for 2km (not a good round by modern standards)



Necessity is the mother of invention. Back in WWII when Germans were running out of using sophisticated armor plate for their Tigers and Panthers, they use simple high-strength concrete plates for front plate. Ditto with some later version American Shermans. Very effective (and cheap!)

More recently - Syrians used Barbed wire and cinder blocks/stone around turrets. In Bangladesh we can use sandbags I guess or hardened cement bags.








> Also anyone know why BA don't have IFV like BMP-2 ? APC cannot be subtitute for IFV, they're just too lightly armed.



আমিও এইডাই কই...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Welcome back !
> MBT 2000 with 125-I projectile (i think can also be fired from Durjoy) can penetrate T-90S upper front plate (driver's hatch) with some effort and lower front plate. The Turret is immune though.
> Indian T-90S and T-72M have the 3BM42 Mango which is a soviet 80s era round with only 273mm at 60 degrees for 2km (not a good round by modern standards)
> 
> 
> Also anyone know why BA don't have IFV like BMP-2 ? APC cannot be subtitute for IFV, they're just too lightly armed.


Thanks
Yep. T90s hull is based on the t80 which itself is based on 72… which itself is evolution of t64 it’s a really old design that haven’t changed much since the new tanks after ww2. The hull won’t win awards but then no modern tank would except m1abrams with depleted uranium armor.
I’m very keen to learn more about armata though it seems it’s by far the most advance tank design to date

mbt 2000 hull is also a t72 base which makes it vulnerable to auto loader cook off
I hope they don’t store extra ammo around the driver a small penetration or even armor shrapnel fragmentation inside will lead to disastrous result for the ammo, it’s not even worth mentioning crew injury

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

We should get BMP-2M




it's amphibious too so it suits our terrain.
can carry eight ppl.
4 kornet ATGM (4 more in storage) with 1300mm penetration and can be fired on the move, also they can be ripple fired (to beat APS) or guided on seperate targets by commander and gunner. not to mention the 30mm main gun and grenade launcher.







or we can get bmp-3




with less antitank capability. it has 100mm gun that can be used as mobile artillery piece+ 30mm main gun. Can also launch 100mm ATGM with penetration of 750mm (Kornet has 152mm diameter and 1300mm penetration). Also amphiboius and has variable suspension for hilly terrain.





EDIT:Hydropneumatic suspension.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> *I have it on extremely (extremely!) credible Army sources that RAW does have a whole floor of sectioned off area for RAW use at Army HQ (that Bangladesh Army seniors themselves cannot go into) and scrutinizes all Army *purchases/activity/logistics and keeps tabs on them per orders from New Delhi. I will not disclose who they are for obvious reasons but come on - this is an open secret already, every one in the Army knows. Has been going on for years now....



I can confirm that this is not correct. I would suggest not believing anything this source of yours tells you anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Nice video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> I can confirm that this is not correct. I would suggest not believing anything this source of yours tells you anymore.



OK point well taken.

The question then becomes, it is one person's word against another.

Not discounting your source, but logically, the Indians don't have an interest in having a stake (or even say) in our defence strategy?

I find that hard to believe.

We all know our new Army Chief went to New Delhi to meet with their MOFA people and Defence people in the South Block (last June 2020).

What future Army Chief in any country does that? What was the meeting about? He hadn't become the Army Chief yet. What would be the explanation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackViking

Bilal9 said:


> Look at our indigenous Frigate program, our fighter modernization, where do you think these projects get blocked? Can you venture a guess?


Bro India tried to meddle into our mrca deal. They said why do we need to have advanced jets. They will "protect" us if necessary. But baf said f**k you to India and went ahead with mrca program. Everything is final and will be declared in BAS 22. And BN's frigate project delay is not related to India at all. Yeah India tried to meddle as it's their nature but it didn't work. We will know something by the end of this year in International fleet review. Rumor is thales is selected for radars and other sensors. BN needs to train a lot of engineers and personnel for that. And about new CAS , he us much much better than aziz.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

BlackViking said:


> Bro India tried to meddle into our mrca deal. They said why do we need to have advanced jets. They will "protect" us if necessary. But baf said f**k you to India and went ahead with mrca program. Everything is final and will be declared in BAS 22. And BN's frigate project delay is not related to India at all. Yeah India tried to meddle as it's their nature but it didn't work. We will know something by the end of this year in International fleet review. Rumor is thales is selected for radars and other sensors. BN needs to train a lot of engineers and personnel for that. And about new CAS , he us much much better than aziz.



Masha'Allah excellent news!

If true - this has made my day. 

I don't know what BAS 22 means by the way...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

Bilal9 said:


> Masha'Allah excellent news!
> 
> If true - this has made my day.
> 
> I don't know what BAS 22 means by the way...



Air show next year.

BangaBandhu or Bangladesh can't remember.

Update:

It's Bangladesh for once!





Bangladesh Air Show 2022


Bangladesh Air Force




bas2022.gov.bd

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> It's Bangladesh for once!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Air Show 2022
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Air Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bas2022.gov.bd



I don't know for how long...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

leonblack08 said:


> Air show next year.
> 
> BangaBandhu or Bangladesh can't remember.
> 
> Update:
> 
> It's Bangladesh for once!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Air Show 2022
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Air Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bas2022.gov.bd


DAAAAADDDDYYYYYY 🤣😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DEFSECA *claiming *BA has signed contract for Hisar O + Air Defense system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> DEFSECA *claiming *BA has signed contract for Hisar O + Air Defense system.


nothing new

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackViking

F-6 enthusiast said:


> DEFSECA *claiming *BA has signed contract for Hisar O + Air Defense system.


Hisar O+ is still in testing phase afaik.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> DAAAAADDDDYYYYYY 🤣😂

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Mustafa Osman Turan, Ambassador of Turkey to Bangladesh paid a courtesy call on Chief of Army Staff General SM Shafiuddin Ahmed, OSP, NDU, PSC at the Army Headquarters on Wednesday (07-08-2021).
During the meeting, they exchanged greetings and discussed various issues related to the existing good relations and future progress between the armies of the two countries. The Turkish ambassador congratulated General Shafiuddin on taking over as army chief. The army chief thanked the Turkish ambassador for meeting him. ISPR






After India it's our new close ally Turkis Ambassador to Bangladesh Pay a courtesy call t the newly appointed Army Chief. Turkey is very active on this day in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

monitor said:


> Mustafa Osman Turan, Ambassador of Turkey to Bangladesh paid a courtesy call on Chief of Army Staff General SM Shafiuddin Ahmed, OSP, NDU, PSC at the Army Headquarters on Wednesday (07-08-2021).
> During the meeting, they exchanged greetings and discussed various issues related to the existing good relations and future progress between the armies of the two countries. The Turkish ambassador congratulated General Shafiuddin on taking over as army chief. The army chief thanked the Turkish ambassador for meeting him. ISPR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After India it's our new close ally Turkis Ambassador to Bangladesh Pay a courtesy call t the newly appointed Army Chief. Turkey is very active on this day in Bangladesh.


Billion dollar opportunity from bd to hedge against a falling lira. Nothing surprising

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

Bangladesh Army received their MaxxPro MRAP vehicles from USA today

#DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpaceMan18

ghost250 said:


> Bangladesh Army received their MaxxPro MRAP vehicles from USA today
> 
> #DTB
> View attachment 763037



MURICA  

Look pretty nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## monitor

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী সম্ভবত আল্ট্রালাইট হাউজার হিসেবে সিংগাপুরের তৈরি Pegasus Howitzer হাতে পেয়েছে/পেতে পারে ।
ইতোপূর্বে ডিজিডিপি ১৫৫ মিঃমি কাট্রিজ সরবরাহের টেন্ডার প্রদান করেছিল এবং সাম্প্রতিক সময়ে তুর্কি কোম্পানি Repkon এর সাথে ১৫৫ মিঃমি কাট্রিজ BOF এর আন্ডারে স্থানীয়ভাবে তৈরির চুক্তি স্বাক্ষরিত হয় ।
১৫৫ মিঃমি ন্যাটো কাট্রিজ ব্যবহারকারি এই হাউজারটির ওজন ৬০০০ কেজি এবং এটি অপারেট করতে ৮ জন ক্রুর দরকার পড়ে । এটি ৪ রাউন্ড পার মিনিটে ২ মিনিট এবং ২ রাউন্ড পার মিনিটে ৩০ মিনিট ফায়ার করতে সক্ষম । এতে ব্যবহার করা হয়েছে লম্বার্ডিনির ২৮ হর্সপাওয়ারের ইঞ্জিন যার মাধ্যমে ক্রুরা নিজেরাই চালিয়ে নিয়ে যেতে পারে ।
এটির হালকা ওজনের কারনে এটিকে সহজেই হেলিকপ্টারের মাধ্যমে পরিবহন করা যায় ৷
The Bangladesh Army probably got / could get Pegasus Howitzer made in Singapore as an ultralight house.
DGDP had earlier tendered for the supply of 155 mm cartridges and recently signed an agreement with Turkish company Repkon to manufacture 155 mm cartridges locally under BOF.
Using 155 mm NATO cartridges, the house weighs 6,000 kg and requires six crew to operate. It is capable of firing 4 rounds per minute for 2 minutes and 2 rounds per minute for 30 minutes. It uses Lombardy's 26-horsepower engine that the crew can drive on their own.
Due to its lightweight, it can be easily transported by helicopter.






Source Defres

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

monitor said:


> It uses Lombardy's 26-horsepower engine that the crew can drive on their own.


technically this can be considered self propelled 




@Michael Corleone

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> technically this can be considered self propelled
> View attachment 764345
> 
> @Michael Corleone


Good luck moving that thing in bd during rain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Michael Corleone said:


> Good luck moving that thing in bd during rain


don't worry , it will be towed by 2 honda 50cc bikes

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/372869810939195

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/372869810939195



Smells like sweet old American equipment  , but we’re being deployed in Saudi Arabia ?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> Smells like sweet old American equipment  , but we’re being deployed in Saudi Arabia ?




For mine clearing operations, yeah, along with UAVs AFAIK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

Bangladesh Army Aviation Group (AAG) got the delivery of US made Bell-407GXi helicopters

#DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

ghost250 said:


> Bangladesh Army Aviation Group (AAG) got the delivery of US made Bell-407GXi helicopters
> 
> #DTB
> View attachment 765988
> View attachment 765988



Look pretty smooth , but I wonder if we can get the AH-6 little bird for special ops or close air support


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

F-6 enthusiast said:


> don't worry , it will be towed by 2 honda 50cc bikes
> View attachment 764573



remind me of this




Vespa 150 TAP - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghost250

brazil...umm,what is he trying to sell??!!









সেনাবাহিনী প্রধানের সাথে ব্রাজিলের রাষ্ট্রদূতের সৌজন্য সাক্ষাৎ


ঢাকা, ০২ আগস্ট ২০২১ঃ বাংলাদেশে নিযুক্ত ব্রাজিলের রাষ্ট্রদূত জ




www.ispr.gov.bd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Reashot Xigwin said:


> remind me of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vespa 150 TAP - Wikipedia


shoot and scoot lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Reashot Xigwin said:


> remind me of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vespa 150 TAP - Wikipedia


What’s the recoil on this baby 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

More Oerlikon GDF-009 radar controlled anti-aircraft guns for Bangladesh Army...





__ https://www.facebook.com/DTB2.O/photos/a.365552387355803/930509800860056

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

ghost250 said:


> More Oerlikon GDF-009 radar controlled anti-aircraft guns for Bangladesh Army...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/DTB2.O/photos/a.365552387355803/930509800860056



This is great news if true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

ghost250 said:


> More Oerlikon GDF-009 radar controlled anti-aircraft guns for Bangladesh Army...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/DTB2.O/photos/a.365552387355803/930509800860056


Hope in the next 10 years they will be upgraded to Skynex from Rheinmetall.

Very promising system CRAM and anti cruise missile system for defending BD airbases.

Total of 240 Skyknight missiles per system in 4 60 missile launch units but is still being developed by Halcon in the UAE.

They are aiming for 80 missiles in the air at once (20 in the air per container) simultaneously which is truly incredible and will mean you could defend from a huge cruise missile, or missile attack.








Michael Corleone said:


> What’s the recoil on this baby 😂


Recoiless rifles are dead. 😢

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghost250

Bilal9 said:


> This is great news if true.


its true vai...check this out....






from 1.47

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

ghost250 said:


> Bangladesh Army Aviation Group (AAG) got the delivery of US made Bell-407GXi helicopters
> 
> #DTB
> View attachment 765988
> View attachment 765988


Noice. Seen em fly in tejgaon was wondering when did they paint bell helicopters in green. 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Does anyone know the progress of VT-5 light tanks? 

According to DEFSECA back in Jan/Feb, they were scheduled for delivery in June. As of now, no signs yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Does anyone know the progress of VT-5 light tanks?
> 
> *According to DEFSECA back in Jan/Feb, they were scheduled for delivery in June*. As of now, no signs yet.


it was said by army chief himself...most probably alrdy delivered !! have to wait till bijoy dibosh parade 2021!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Yep


ghost250 said:


> it was said by army chief himself...most probably alrdy delivered !! have to wait till bijoy dibosh parade 2021!!


----------



## ghost250

Turkish Roketsan showcased TRG-122/230 MLRS system of Bangladesh Army in IDEF-2021

#DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

ghost250 said:


> Turkish Roketsan showcased TRG-122/230 MLRS system of Bangladesh Army in IDEF-2021
> 
> #DTB
> View attachment 770545




Bangladesh bought the 122 mm missiles too ?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/386424229583753

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/386424229583753



Sounds pretty good I guess lol , more for UN missions probably


----------



## ghost250

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Bangladesh bought the 122 mm missiles too ?


judging from the picture, ..."yes"...









বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী প্রধানের সরকারী সফরে তুরস্ক গমন


ঢাকা, ১৮ আগস্ট ২০২১ ঃ বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী প্রধান জেনারেল এস এম




www.ispr.gov.bd





our generals frequently visiting turkey nowadays!! whats next!! mrsam nd drones,i guess...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> Sounds pretty good I guess lol , more for UN missions probably




UN or not man.. these will boost force morale.. nobody wants to die in the middle of some African desert hellhole because their vehicles weren't up to the mark..

None of us want our soldiers to die, If it can be helped, now do we ?

We all forget that UN deployments give our forces alot of experience across a while multitude of facets...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/386424229583753


Would be useless in bangladeshi context unless BD intends to use em on UN missions.


----------



## mb444

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Would be useless in bangladeshi context unless BD intends to use em on UN missions.



Definately for UN missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

According to DEFSECA, 2 regiments of the Tiger missile system have been ordered (including the one that was somewhat delivered) and another additional regiment which is currently being ordered.






__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/387584482801061

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/387487882810721


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/387011769524999

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/388334476059395


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/388661536026689

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/388871199339056

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/389537702605739

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Interesting choice of utility trucks. Iveco's are generally lovely for nice smooth EU roads. Not sure about our conditions. These trucks are virtually the same as their civilian counterpart, but with off-road tires. Same axels, same suspension articulation, same gear ratios, etc. They make sense for NATO armies, as they spend most of their time in the Autobahns/Autostrada's. But probably not the most optimal choice for our conditions. It can do the job, but there are probably better, cheaper alternatives.








Personally, I'd select something from MZKT VOLAT or Kamaz. Dedicated military trucks from the ground up, with heavy-duty axles, suspension articulation, chassis strength, and engines that can tolerate really nasty fuel. And their off-roading capability is unsurpassed. They are designed to wade through great big Russian rasputitsa, which is like an ocean of muddy/snowy mush. 















Basically, western trucks are a bit like thoroughbred horses. With the right amount of pampering and the nicest of conditions, she will outrun most other horses. Russian trucks are a bit like war horses. They will perform no matter what. When things get really nasty, then they really shine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Spotted General Aziz going through agargaon, too many army helicopters flying with him, something up?


----------



## ghost250

Bangladesh Army purchases Carl Gustaf M4 recoilless weapon


The Bangladesh Army became the newest operator of SAAB’s Carl Gustaf M4 recoilless weapon system to replace its Type 69-1 RPGs, which are being phased




www.defseca.com


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/394411072118402


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Spotted General Aziz going through agargaon, too many army helicopters flying with him, something up?



On the way to prison?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> On the way to prison?


Don’t think so. Army SUV 🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/394411072118402



Why are we buying the same stuff as our enemies? Should we not go for something different and better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

mb444 said:


> Why are we buying the same stuff as our enemies? Should we not go for something different and better.




This is top of the line tbh, only Singapore has something better, the MATADOR.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/2157173411201695/posts/2879533465632349






These were much needed ^^.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

mb444 said:


> Why are we buying the same stuff as our enemies? Should we not go for something different and better.



Our enemies don't produce or have the M4 version, they do have the M3 though. We also bought the delayed fuse anti-personnel round I believe.


DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/2157173411201695/posts/2879533465632349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were much needed ^^.



I am reminded of the Hajj vessel Hizbul Bahar...they should have made the design more sea worthy but oh well...just a big old tin-tala barge. Will do for now.

Western Marine means quality of build will be excellent.


----------



## Bilal9

Army Aviation has commissioned two Bell 407GXi utility helis in their fleet. These were commissioned during the upgradation of an 'Army Aviation Forward Base' which was set up at Shah Amanat International Airport in Chittagong with new facilities including new hangars. Two Bell 407GX utility helis will join some other helis (Mil Mi-171s) and utility prop aircraft (Cessna Caravans) at that base, mainly to support Army Hill tracts operations. Chief of Army Staff General SM Shafiuddin Ahmed inaugurated the event in the morning of Oct. 11. Emergency support and Medevac operations will continue from this base, he said.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

A Serbian friend told me the Bangladeshi delegation had a look around this. No idea whether they'll pick it or not. But at least showed some interest.

It's a pretty strong APC for the price range, between $1.5-2 mil USD. Comes with all-around STANAG-5 protection, with the option to fit STANAG-6 in front (proof against 30mm DU APFSDS projectiles).

Comes with the modern AU220M "baikal" automatic turret from Russia, with a class leading 57mm autocanon. Basically, most heavily armed APC on earth, alongside 57mm armed variant of the VPK-7829 Bummarang APC, which has the same turret/gun 

I think Bangladesh so far were quite satisfiied with the quality and capability of Yugoimport products, through the aquisition of B-52 Nora's 

Comes with a state of the art





As much as I know, Bangladesh was happy with the Yugoimport products, namely the B-52 Nora.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> A Serbian friend told me the Bangladeshi delegation had a look around this. No idea whether they'll pick it or not. But at least showed some interest.
> 
> It's a pretty strong APC for the price range, between $1.5-2 mil USD. Comes with all-around STANAG-5 protection, with the option to fit STANAG-6 in front (proof against 30mm DU APFSDS projectiles).
> 
> Comes with the modern AU220M "baikal" automatic turret from Russia, with a class leading 57mm autocanon. Basically, most heavily armed APC on earth, alongside 57mm armed variant of the VPK-7829 Bummarang APC, which has the same turret/gun
> 
> I think Bangladesh so far were quite satisfiied with the quality and capability of Yugoimport products, through the aquisition of B-52 Nora's
> 
> Comes with a state of the art
> View attachment 785596
> 
> As much as I know, Bangladesh was happy with the Yugoimport products, namely the B-52 Nora.


wouldn't it make sense to get BMP-2m or BMP-3 since those are amphibious and have a smaller profile ? 
Also does anyone know why only india operate IFVs in the subcontinent. Why not BD , Pak ?


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

F-6 enthusiast said:


> wouldn't it make sense to get BMP-2m or BMP-3 since those are amphibious and have a smaller profile ?
> Also does anyone know why only india operate IFVs in the subcontinent. Why not BD , Pak ?




Small profile is meaningless these days in the age of 3rd gen thermals and modern fire control systems. All modern wheeled APC's and MRAP's are HUGE in size, much larger than MBT's. They're designed that way on purpose to maximize internal volume (more people + equipment), as well as offer IED resistance. Having a tracked vehicle with similar capability would result in a substantial increase in weight and operational cost. 

BMP-2M is too obselute IMO. Its purpose is to upgrade the existing BMP-2 fleet in the Russian army. It doesn't offer very much in crew protection, compared to modern wheeled APCs. BMP-3 would be nice, we should've bought them ages ago, but again lacking in protection vs a STANAG-5/6 level wheeled APC or MRAP. 

I don't think the Lazanskii is amphibious sadly, unlike its Russian pier (Bummarang). So Bangladesh will probably go for an amphibious version, like Terrex 2. It's a shame. A 57mm Baikal auto turret would've been epic. Just one of them can Deforrest Myanmar :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

*#BREAKING*
*Bangladesh Army procured Tactical missile systems, 155mm and 105mm toewd guns, Medium UAV systems more Oerlikon GDF-009 and VSHORAD missiles.*

বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য অতি সম্প্রতি এক ব্যাটারী ট্যাকটিকাল গ্রাউন্ড এট্যাক মিসাইল সিস্টেম, 155mm এবং 105mm Towed artillery, ৬টি মিডিয়াম রেঞ্জ ড্রোন/UAV ,৩ ব্যাটারী Oerlikon GDF-009 রাডার কন্ট্রোল্ড গান এবং অজানাসংখ্যক VSHORAD মিসাইল সিস্টেম কেনা হয়েছে যা মাননীয় প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা আজ আনুষ্ঠানিকভাবে ঘোষনা দিয়েছেন।
একইসাথে আজ আনুষ্ঠানিকভাবে মুক্তিযুদ্ধের সময়ে গঠিত আর্টিলারী ব্যাটারীর নাম অনুসারে ২টি নতুন আর্টিলারী রেজিমেন্ট "মুজিব রেজিমেন্ট" এবং রওশনন আরা রেজিমেন্ট এর পতাকা উত্তোলন করা হয়েছে।এছাড়া সেনাবাহিনীর ১০টি রেজিমেন্টকে "ন্যাশনাল স্ট্যান্ডার্ড" প্রদান করা হয়েছে।


#DTB






from 9.00...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

"
রেজিমেন্ট অব আর্টিলারির উন্নয়ন ও আধুনিকায়নে বর্তমান আওয়ামী লীগ সরকারের নেয়া নানাবিধ পদক্ষেপের উল্লেখ করে প্রধানমন্ত্রী বলেন, সেনাবাহিনীর সার্বিক অপারেশনাল সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধির লক্ষ্যে ৬ টি মিডিয়াম রেঞ্জের ‘ইউএভি’ এবং ১ ব্যাটারী ‘ট্যাকটিক্যাল মিসাইল সিস্টেম’ ক্রয়, আকাশ প্রতিরক্ষায় সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধির লক্ষ্যে এয়ার ডিফেন্স শাখার জন্য ভূমি থেকে আকাশে নিক্ষেপণযোগ্য মিসাইল (এফ এম-৯০ স্যাম সিস্টেম) এর প্রশিক্ষণের সুবিধার্থে একটি ‘কম্ব্যাট সিমুলেটর ২০১৯’ সালে সংযুক্তকরণ এবং একই বছর এক ব্যাটারী অত্যাধুনিক ‘ওয়েরলিকন রাডার কন্ট্রোল গান সিষ্টেম’ ও ‘স্কাই গার্ড-৩ রাডার’ সংযুক্ত করেছি। আরও ১ ব্যাটারী ‘ওয়েরলিকন গান সিষ্টেম’ ক্রয়ের উদ্যোগ নিয়েছি। 
প্রধানমন্ত্রী বলেন, বর্তমান সরকার ‘ভি শোরাড মিসাইল সিষ্টেম’ ক্রয়ের জন্য চুক্তি সম্পাদন করেছে এবং আরও দুই ব্যাটারী ‘রাডার কন্ট্রোল গান’ এ বছরেই এয়ার ডিফেন্স শাখায় সংযুক্ত করার বিষয়ে আশাবাদী। 

তিনি বলেন, যোগাযোগের ক্ষেত্রে আধুনিক রণকৌশলগত সক্ষমতা বৃদ্ধির লক্ষ্যে সম্প্রতি বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীতে অত্যাধুনিক প্রযুক্তি সম্পন্ন ইলেকট্রনিক ওয়ারফেয়ার সরঞ্জামাদি সংযোজন করা হয়েছে। 

তিনি বলেন, আমরা এই এভিয়েশন বহরে ৬টি এমআই ১৭১ শাহ, ১টি কাসা-সি২৯৫ডব্লিউ, ৪টি ডায়মন্ড-ডিএ৪০এনজি এবং ২টি বেল-৪০৭ জিএক্সআই বিমান সংযুক্ত করেছি। ভবিষ্যতে এই গ্রুপের কার্যক্ষমতা আরও বাড়ানোর লক্ষ্যে অত্যাধুনিক উড়োজাহাজ সংযোজনের পরিকল্পনা সরকারের রয়েছে। 









জাতীয় যে কোন প্রয়োজনে সেনাবাহিনীকে সর্বোচ্চ ত্যাগ স্বীকারে প্রস্তুত থাকার আহ্বান প্রধানমন্ত্রীর | শিরোনাম


ঢাকা, ২৭ অক্টোবর, ২০২১ (বাসস) : প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা প্রাকৃতিক দুর্যোগ মোকাবিলাসহ আর্থ-সামাজিক উন্নয়নে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর গুরুত্বপূর্ণ অবদানের কথা স্মরণ




www.bssnews.net

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

ghost250 said:


> *#BREAKING*
> *Bangladesh Army procured Tactical missile systems, 155mm and 105mm toewd guns, Medium UAV systems more Oerlikon GDF-009 and VSHORAD missiles.*
> 
> বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর জন্য অতি সম্প্রতি এক ব্যাটারী ট্যাকটিকাল গ্রাউন্ড এট্যাক মিসাইল সিস্টেম, 155mm এবং 105mm Towed artillery, ৬টি মিডিয়াম রেঞ্জ ড্রোন/UAV ,৩ ব্যাটারী Oerlikon GDF-009 রাডার কন্ট্রোল্ড গান এবং অজানাসংখ্যক VSHORAD মিসাইল সিস্টেম কেনা হয়েছে যা মাননীয় প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা আজ আনুষ্ঠানিকভাবে ঘোষনা দিয়েছেন।
> একইসাথে আজ আনুষ্ঠানিকভাবে মুক্তিযুদ্ধের সময়ে গঠিত আর্টিলারী ব্যাটারীর নাম অনুসারে ২টি নতুন আর্টিলারী রেজিমেন্ট "মুজিব রেজিমেন্ট" এবং রওশনন আরা রেজিমেন্ট এর পতাকা উত্তোলন করা হয়েছে।এছাড়া সেনাবাহিনীর ১০টি রেজিমেন্টকে "ন্যাশনাল স্ট্যান্ডার্ড" প্রদান করা হয়েছে।
> 
> 
> #DTB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 9.00...


Any idea where the 155mm came from?


----------



## ghost250

Michael Corleone said:


> Any idea where the 155mm came from?


might be from singapore(pegasus) or china(AH4)...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

MBT-2000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Anyone know which ''local newspaper'' is ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462210321360179203

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465561227879456771


----------



## Destranator

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Anyone know which ''local newspaper'' is ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462210321360179203


The bongodesh shamorik bisleshok

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> The bongodesh shamorik bisleshok



Bisleshon ki hasa na misa?


----------



## Bilal9

Here is a small but significant piece of news...I don't know if someone posted it.

*Bangladesh purchases air defence radar systems*
Asaf Shahi

Published at 02:40 pm September 16th, 2021





The GM400 is designed to protect strategic areas or forces deployed in external territories, allowing for the detection of air threats in the battle space *Collected*

French defence electronics manufacturer Thales will supply two long range radar systems known as the GM400, reports French media.

French defence equipment manufacturer Thales has reportedly sold two long range air defence radar systems to the Bangladesh Army to enhance its battlefield surveillance network.

According to La Tribune newspaper, the French defence electronics manufacturer signed a contract with Bangladesh to supply two high-performance long range radar systems known as the Ground Master 400 (GM400), which have an instrument range exceeding 500km.

The GM400 is designed to protect strategic areas or forces deployed in external territories, allowing for the detection of air threats in the battle space.

The 3D AESA radar can improve situational awareness by building an accurate, up to date Recognized-Air-Picture under challenging battlefield conditions.

Thales claims the GM400, with its update rate of 6 seconds and an elevation coverage of up to 40 degrees, can continuously scan the airspace simultaneously, detecting all types of high, medium and low altitude targets.

Once detected, classification of targets as friend or foe is crucial in order to avoid fratricide fire. GM400 fused interrogation mode 5 enables quick Identification Friend or Foe (IFF) providing C2 centres with optimum response time and complete peace of mind.

The GM400's operational flexibility is also characterized by its highly mobile design. It fits into a 20-feet container, complete with a lifting system, it can be mounted on a truck and redeployed in less than one hour. 

Radar operators can also use the decoys fitted on the radar to ensure survivability during war time operations. The algorithms ensure that the GM400 does not return false positive readings if deployed near places such as wind farms.

Key features of the GM400 include digital beam forming, S-band with GaN technology, full domain coverage every 6 seconds, MTBF of >3,000 hours, operational availability of 98.5%, chosen and planned maintenance with limited team.

The GM400 is named after its range at the time of its initial design. However, due to a series of software evolutions, the range exceeds 500km. It is available in fixed and mobile versions.

The Bangladesh Army may deploy the systems in standalone configuration, however it can be integrated in a national airspace surveillance network in cooperation with the Bangladesh Air Force and Bangladesh Navy.

Thales has sold over 70 GM400s to France, Germany, Finland, Estonia, Slovenia, Malaysia, Senegal and Bolivia in the past.

It is known as the most successful radar in its category since entry on the market 10 years ago. This latest acquisition from Europe signifies the rapidly developing defence ties between Bangladesh and the West. It also illustrates the Bangladesh Army’s desire to maintain a strong deterrence capability in the face of a fluid security situation in the region.

The systems will be integrated with the medium range air defence system, which is scheduled to be delivered to the Bangladesh Army, also from a NATO-member country. This latest contract secured by Thales comes in the back of contracts for electronic warfare systems and secure frequency hopping radio communication systems for the Bangladesh Army.

Thales is also supplying air traffic systems for the airports at Dhaka and Cox's Bazar including the STAR 2000 s-band air surveillance radar under a contract with the Civil Aviation Authority of Bangladesh (CAAB).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

Bilal9 said:


> Here is a small but significant piece of news...I don't know if someone posted it.
> 
> *Bangladesh purchases air defence radar systems*
> Asaf Shahi
> 
> Published at 02:40 pm September 16th, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GM400 is designed to protect strategic areas or forces deployed in external territories, allowing for the detection of air threats in the battle space *Collected*
> 
> French defence electronics manufacturer Thales will supply two long range radar systems known as the GM400, reports French media.
> 
> French defence equipment manufacturer Thales has reportedly sold two long range air defence radar systems to the Bangladesh Army to enhance its battlefield surveillance network.
> 
> According to La Tribune newspaper, the French defence electronics manufacturer signed a contract with Bangladesh to supply two high-performance long range radar systems known as the Ground Master 400 (GM400), which have an instrument range exceeding 500km.
> 
> The GM400 is designed to protect strategic areas or forces deployed in external territories, allowing for the detection of air threats in the battle space.
> 
> The 3D AESA radar can improve situational awareness by building an accurate, up to date Recognized-Air-Picture under challenging battlefield conditions.
> 
> Thales claims the GM400, with its update rate of 6 seconds and an elevation coverage of up to 40 degrees, can continuously scan the airspace simultaneously, detecting all types of high, medium and low altitude targets.
> 
> Once detected, classification of targets as friend or foe is crucial in order to avoid fratricide fire. GM400 fused interrogation mode 5 enables quick Identification Friend or Foe (IFF) providing C2 centres with optimum response time and complete peace of mind.
> 
> The GM400's operational flexibility is also characterized by its highly mobile design. It fits into a 20-feet container, complete with a lifting system, it can be mounted on a truck and redeployed in less than one hour.
> 
> Radar operators can also use the decoys fitted on the radar to ensure survivability during war time operations. The algorithms ensure that the GM400 does not return false positive readings if deployed near places such as wind farms.
> 
> Key features of the GM400 include digital beam forming, S-band with GaN technology, full domain coverage every 6 seconds, MTBF of >3,000 hours, operational availability of 98.5%, chosen and planned maintenance with limited team.
> 
> The GM400 is named after its range at the time of its initial design. However, due to a series of software evolutions, the range exceeds 500km. It is available in fixed and mobile versions.
> 
> The Bangladesh Army may deploy the systems in standalone configuration, however it can be integrated in a national airspace surveillance network in cooperation with the Bangladesh Air Force and Bangladesh Navy.
> 
> Thales has sold over 70 GM400s to France, Germany, Finland, Estonia, Slovenia, Malaysia, Senegal and Bolivia in the past.
> 
> It is known as the most successful radar in its category since entry on the market 10 years ago. This latest acquisition from Europe signifies the rapidly developing defence ties between Bangladesh and the West. It also illustrates the Bangladesh Army’s desire to maintain a strong deterrence capability in the face of a fluid security situation in the region.
> 
> The systems will be integrated with the medium range air defence system, which is scheduled to be delivered to the Bangladesh Army, also from a NATO-member country. This latest contract secured by Thales comes in the back of contracts for electronic warfare systems and secure frequency hopping radio communication systems for the Bangladesh Army.
> 
> Thales is also supplying air traffic systems for the airports at Dhaka and Cox's Bazar including the STAR 2000 s-band air surveillance radar under a contract with the Civil Aviation Authority of Bangladesh (CAAB).




Good to know we will be able to watch enemy assets penetrating our territory whilst BAF continues to twiddle their thumbs...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Destranator

mb444 said:


> Good to know we will be able to watch enemy assets penetrating our territory whilst *BAF continues to twiddle their thumbs...*


Good to see my go-to BAF insult catching up. 
Hey, with these radars in operation, no one can say "they didn't know what hit 'em" about us.
We can now start praying early.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Should not such long range radars work under BAF? Usually air forces handle these radar type things


----------



## mb444

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Should not such long range radars work under BAF? Usually air forces handle these radar type things




They could.... the point is BAF has not bothered to buy any assets to protect the country.... radar is entirely pointless in such a situation


----------



## Destranator

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Should not such long range radars work under BAF? Usually air forces handle these radar type things


It can add a lot of value to mobile battlefield management. For example, if you have concentrated mechanised infantry and heavy artillery in a particular region to repel a potential enemy advance, you want to monitor and act against any inbound enemy aircraft as early as possible.


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> It can add a lot of value to mobile battlefield management. For example, if you have concentrated mechanised infantry and heavy artillery in a particular region to repel a potential enemy advance, you want to monitor and act against any inbound enemy aircraft as early as possible.



Ground to air missiles are under Army command and the tracking and F/C systems for missiles get their data inputs from the Thales GM400 AESA long-range ground radars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

I hope BD adopts the Prussian drill someday

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469970284820135936


----------



## leonblack08

PM Sheikh Hasina - "BD achieved the capability to counter, in case if we are ever attacked"...what is she referring to? the new MLRS?


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> PM Sheikh Hasina - "BD achieved the capability to counter, in case if we are ever attacked"...what is she referring to? the new MLRS?



Angry women on a level 3 flipout (crying, throwing things and screaming) are far scarier than MLRS - personal opinion...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> Angry women on a level 3 flipout (crying, throwing things and screaming) are far scarier than MLRS - personal opinion...


If they can extend this to 100s of KM then I agree with you. 


F-6 enthusiast said:


> I hope BD adopts the Prussian drill someday


Not sure I would enjoy that - Prussian drill has a brutal dictatorial regime vibe to it.
What I would like to see is the contingents speed up the march.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> Not sure I would enjoy that - Prussian drill has a brutal dictatorial regime vibe to it.
> What I would like to see is the contingents speed up the march.



Well Bangalis will find it hard to do the goose stepping....a la Russians...


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> Well Bangalis will find it hard to do the goose stepping....a la Russians...


It will take time getting used to but not unachievable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Destranator said:


> Not sure I would enjoy that


But it looks cool. plus . Why adopt the customs of your coloniser ? 



Destranator said:


> brutal dictatorial regime vibe to it.


we're getting there. plus we need to get rid of that malice to none friendship to all bs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destranator

leonblack08 said:


> PM Sheikh Hasina - "BD achieved the capability to counter, in case if we are ever attacked"...what is she referring to? the new MLRS?


She is referring to the policy of "Friendship for all, malice only for BNP".

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## bluesky

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Should not such long range radars work under BAF? Usually air forces handle these radar type things


Normally an air force has quite a few squadrons of fighter planes and radars to watch over enemy intrusions. However, BAF lacks fighter planes. It is because the govt has not yet built the required airfields in certain locations.

Once the airfields are ready, BAF will certainly purchase a certain number of MRCA planes and along with these, it will buy also long-range radars. However, the time is not ripe yet when the needed infrastructures have not been built.

This may be the reason why BA is purchasing long-range missiles as a stop-gap measure.


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## blinder

Question: is Bangladesh getting a second C295W?


----------



## Avicenna

blinder said:


> Question: is Bangladesh getting a second C295W?



That is supposed to be the plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> That is supposed to be the plan.



The C295W for Bangladesh Army Aviation is qualified for transport of troops and bulky/palletized cargo, para-trooping and medical evacuation. 

This is the first multi-engine fixed-wing aircraft to be operated by Bangladesh Army in liaison role however with the way things are going, Army is going to end up needing more than one or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

These may be standardised in the future 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483746404887830529

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

F-6 enthusiast said:


> These may be standardised in the future
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483746404887830529



ak15 is excellent for Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

bdslph said:


> ak15 is excellent for Bangladesh


agree 
BD should make this rifle standard , get ToT (including sights) and some other accessories.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488391666331312128

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Army Chief meets Maldivian Defence Minister and Chief of Defence Forces​
Staff Correspondent
17th February, 2022 06:53:21 PM
Print news







The Chief of Army Staff General S M Shafiuddin Ahmed held bilateral meetings with the Maldivian Defence Minister Mariya Ahmed Didi and the Chief of Defence Forces of Maldives Major General Abdulla Shamaal at the Maldives National Defence Force (MNDF) headquarters on Wednesday during his official visit.

Upon arrival at the MNDF headquarters, the Chief of Army Staff was given a guard of honour. The Chief of Army Staff was received by senior military officials, including the Maldivian Defence Minister and the Chief of Defence Forces.

During the bilateral meeting with Maldivian Defence Minister Mariya Ahmed Didi, the two sides discussed military cooperation between the two countries.

Later, in a bilateral meeting with the Chief of Defence Forces of Maldives Major General Abdulla Shamaal, the Chief of Army Staff discussed various issues of mutual interest to enhance mutual cooperation.

Later, General S M Shafiuddin Ahmed led the Bangladesh Army delegation in a views exchange with the Chief of Defence Forces and senior military officials.

He also attended a views exchange with all the Maldives National Defence Force (MNDF) officers and JCOs. There he addressed them.






At night, at the invitation of the Chief of Defence Forces of Maldives, the Chief of Army Staff General S M Shafiuddin Ahmed along with his delegation joined the dinner organised in the honour of General SM Shafiuddin.

The visit of the Chief of Army Staff to the Maldives is expected to further strengthen the friendly relations and cooperation between the two countries.

Mentionable that Chief of Army Staff General S M Shafiuddin Ahmed went to Maldives on Sunday at the invitation of the Chief of Defence Force of Maldives Major General Abdulla Shamaal.

On Thursday, General Shafiuddin left Maldives to inspect the Bangladeshi contingents on the UN peacekeeping mission in South Sudan.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

damiendehorn2 said:


> KARAOK atgm from turkey, would be better as it might come with ToT and local production.


well it has be cheap as well. we'll see



F-6 enthusiast said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488391666331312128


BTW @Bilal9 these Alcotans are better than the NLAWs the Ukranians are using to beat Russian Armour.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The Ronin

blinder said:


> Question: is Bangladesh getting a second C295W?



Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlindEagle

F-6 enthusiast said:


> agree
> BD should make this rifle standard , get ToT (including sights) and some other accessories.


These are 7.62 caliber right?
I reckon the lightening of the rifle with recoil dampeners makes it feel like an upgraded m4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emotionless_teenage

F-6 enthusiast said:


> well it has be cheap as well. we'll see
> 
> 
> BTW @Bilal9 these Alcotans are better than the NLAWs the Ukranians are using to beat Russian Armour.


they're not even in the same class


----------



## Bilal9

emotionless_teenage said:


> they're not even in the same class



Eh?

On what basis?

From what I can tell most specs (claimed) are identical, except that NLAWs are super expensive ($30,000 a copy for basic model) while (a guess) Alcotans will be significantly cheaper. Also, blast yield for Alcotan rounds are a lot larger. Take a look. Differences are minimal.



ALCOTAN-100 (M2)


----------



## emotionless_teenage

F-6 enthusiast said:


> I hope BD adopts the Prussian drill someday
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469970284820135936


You're pushing for something that has no traditional precedent simply to look cool


Bilal9 said:


> Eh?
> 
> On what basis?
> 
> From what I can tell most specs (claimed) are identical, except that NLAWs are super expensive ($30,000 a copy for basic model) while (a guess) Alcotans will be significantly cheaper. Also, blast yield for Alcotan rounds are a lot larger. Take a look. Differences are minimal.
> 
> 
> 
> ALCOTAN-100 (M2)


One is a third gen, guided, top attack capable anti tank missile while the other is not? Alcotan is basically a bigger C90 which is also unguided

Also blast yield is irrelevant. What's more important is armor penetration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

emotionless_teenage said:


> You're pushing for something that has no traditional precedent simply to look cool
> 
> One is a third gen, guided, top attack capable anti tank missile while the other is not? Alcotan is basically a bigger C90 which is also unguided
> 
> Also blast yield is irrelevant. What's more important is armor penetration



You know - no offense, but the problem with some of us armchair strategists is that, we never fought in an actual RPG situation with real RPG's (C90 or not).

So we talk about all sorts of stuff with no knowledge of practical boots on the ground real-world scenarios in countries like Bangladesh. it makes no sense for BA getting NLAWs that cost $30,000 a copy at this time.

I feel that in a Bangladesh 3rd world army situation, RPG type weapons like Alcotan (though unguided but can be aimed well) are an excellent cost effective solution to deploy en masse, the infantrymen do get pretty good with the aiming (just like the rebels in Syria have) and of course, the night vision aiming device supplied will certainly help in operations after dark.

Unguided RPG type rockets (vs. Guided ATGMs) are not automatically inferior, though they may cost way less. User competence is a huge factor. Both unguided RPG's and guided ATGMs have their applications and uses. 

Top attack is also over-rated and Marketing hype in my opinion. Disabling tanks is the point - if you get your jollies by blowing up personnel to smithereens, that is something I don't agree with.

Dumb weapons like these (especially the *ALCOTAN-BIV (M2) *version ordered) which can use an armor penetrating and delayed fuse round to defeat ERA, are perfect for our scenario. I can assure you, our current and potential adversaries won't be using ATGM's that are worth $30,000 a copy either. Even if they did, the relative edge obtained will be marginal in a conflict. They know.

For all of us theorists - the test will be from the Ukraine conflict currently ongoing for some of the ATGM's adopted by BA.

Bangladesh Army has historically deployed a wide range of ATGM's (some best of breed) and Anti-tank rockets, it is in trial and testing mode to find the best solution. They have done this for each solution in rather small numbers, before deciding on a possible ToT manufacture solution. Most of these use SACLOS wire guidance.

- Kornet-E ($7000 or so a copy)
- Metis-M1 (Inducted in the early 90s, Bangladesh Army is one of the largest users of Metis-M1 globally)
- HJ-8/Baktar Shikan (3 KM range, supplied from Pakistan in periodic batches over the years)
- PF98 rockets (fitted with the fire control system and night-vision scope)

Further - the army's Ordnance Factory assembles and supplies HJ-73 ATGM's as well, which have been used locally since 1985. These are well proven with HEAT rounds usable to defeat ERA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## bluesky

Bangladesh army receives more M1224 MaxxPro MRAP vehicles from US | Defense News February 2022 Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army year 2022 | Archive News year


Bangladesh army receives 15 M1224 MaxxPro MRAP vehicles from US




www.armyrecognition.com




Bangladesh army receives more M1224 MaxxPro MRAP vehicles from US​Defense News February 2022 Global Security army industryPOSTED ON WEDNESDAY, 16 FEBRUARY 2022 15:00























The army of Bangladesh has received 15 M1224 MaxxPro MRAP vehicles from the U.S. Excess Defense Article scheme. There are split in three different variants: 14 ambulances, 4 APCs (intended for the Air Force) and 1 recovery vehicle. 

They complement the 90 units already operated by this army. Another 66 MaxxPros are expected in the future. All these vehicles are intended for UN missions and demining operations.

*Follow Army Recognition on Google News at this link*





*The Bangladeshi army has received 15 additional Navistar M1224 MaxxPro MRAP vehicles from the US for deployment in UN missions and demining activities, as it appears from the bracket mounted on the front-row vehicles (Picture source: The Bangladesh Defence Analyst)*
According to a tweet from Defense Technology of Bangladesh dated 6 June 2021, the Bangladesh Army contingent operating in the framework of the UN peacekeeping mission headquartered in Gao, Mali, received 31 MaxxPro MRAP vehicles from the USA in May 2021. 

The Bangladeshi Army already received 50 MRAP vehicles in 2019 to support its peacekeepers in Mali. The remaining 19 MRAPs and support equipment departed in July 2021 for Gao as well.

The International M1224 MaxxPro MRAP (Mine Resistant Ambush Protected) vehicle is an armored fighting vehicle designed by American company Navistar International's subsidiary Navistar Defense along with the Israeli Plasan Sasa, who designed and manufactures the vehicle's armor. 

The vehicle was designed to take part in the US Military's Mine Resistant Ambush Protected vehicle program, led by the US Marine Corps, as well as a similar US Army-led Medium Mine Protected Vehicle program.

MRAPs are categorized as category 1 or category 2, depending on usage and passenger compartment space, and Navistar produces the MaxxPro in both sizes, although the vast majority of those sold have been category 1 MRAPs. The MaxxPro Plus model comes with dual rear wheels for increased payloads, such as an ambulance or EFP-protected variant. 

The latest model produced is the MaxxPro Dash, which is a smaller and lighter category 1 model. Both the Plus and Dash models use the MaxxForce 10 engine with 375 hp, in place of the DT 530 with 330 hp, used in the original base model produced.





*Navistar MaxxPro M1224 MRAP vehicle (Picture source: Twitter account of Defense Technology of Bangladesh)





*


----------



## BlindEagle

emotionless_teenage said:


> You're pushing for something that has no traditional precedent simply to look cool
> 
> One is a third gen, guided, top attack capable anti tank missile while the other is not? Alcotan is basically a bigger C90 which is also unguided
> 
> Also blast yield is irrelevant. What's more important is armor penetration


Yep agreed but But Anti tank rounds aren’t APFSDS based.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509410160447574023

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

In Saudi Arabia 



















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516325732200321026

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bluesky said:


> Bangladesh army receives more M1224 MaxxPro MRAP vehicles from US | Defense News February 2022 Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army year 2022 | Archive News year
> 
> 
> Bangladesh army receives 15 M1224 MaxxPro MRAP vehicles from US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.armyrecognition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh army receives more M1224 MaxxPro MRAP vehicles from US​Defense News February 2022 Global Security army industryPOSTED ON WEDNESDAY, 16 FEBRUARY 2022 15:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The army of Bangladesh has received 15 M1224 MaxxPro MRAP vehicles from the U.S. Excess Defense Article scheme. There are split in three different variants: 14 ambulances, 4 APCs (intended for the Air Force) and 1 recovery vehicle.
> 
> They complement the 90 units already operated by this army. Another 66 MaxxPros are expected in the future. All these vehicles are intended for UN missions and demining operations.
> 
> *Follow Army Recognition on Google News at this link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Bangladeshi army has received 15 additional Navistar M1224 MaxxPro MRAP vehicles from the US for deployment in UN missions and demining activities, as it appears from the bracket mounted on the front-row vehicles (Picture source: The Bangladesh Defence Analyst)*
> According to a tweet from Defense Technology of Bangladesh dated 6 June 2021, the Bangladesh Army contingent operating in the framework of the UN peacekeeping mission headquartered in Gao, Mali, received 31 MaxxPro MRAP vehicles from the USA in May 2021.
> 
> The Bangladeshi Army already received 50 MRAP vehicles in 2019 to support its peacekeepers in Mali. The remaining 19 MRAPs and support equipment departed in July 2021 for Gao as well.
> 
> The International M1224 MaxxPro MRAP (Mine Resistant Ambush Protected) vehicle is an armored fighting vehicle designed by American company Navistar International's subsidiary Navistar Defense along with the Israeli Plasan Sasa, who designed and manufactures the vehicle's armor.
> 
> The vehicle was designed to take part in the US Military's Mine Resistant Ambush Protected vehicle program, led by the US Marine Corps, as well as a similar US Army-led Medium Mine Protected Vehicle program.
> 
> MRAPs are categorized as category 1 or category 2, depending on usage and passenger compartment space, and Navistar produces the MaxxPro in both sizes, although the vast majority of those sold have been category 1 MRAPs. The MaxxPro Plus model comes with dual rear wheels for increased payloads, such as an ambulance or EFP-protected variant.
> 
> The latest model produced is the MaxxPro Dash, which is a smaller and lighter category 1 model. Both the Plus and Dash models use the MaxxForce 10 engine with 375 hp, in place of the DT 530 with 330 hp, used in the original base model produced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Navistar MaxxPro M1224 MRAP vehicle (Picture source: Twitter account of Defense Technology of Bangladesh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


To he honest these are useless in BD terrain.
Even in Pakistan though alot of members here cry bout lack of MRAPS. 

But according to my brother who spent 3 years in FATA, these vehicles are useless offroad. Prone to getting stuck.
Now imagine these in a country like BD. Useless unless you guys intent to drive em on roads.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> To he honest these are useless in BD terrain.
> Even in Pakistan though alot of members here cry bout lack of MRAPS.
> 
> But according to my brother who spent 3 years in FATA, these vehicles are useless offroad. Prone to getting stuck.
> Now imagine these in a country like BD. Useless unless you guys intent to drive em on roads.


these are for UN mission in Congo , West Africa etc where terrain should be able to support MRAPS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Does anyone know what the hell happened to those VT-5s allegedly purchased by the army years ago? 

Still no photos of their presence anywhere near Bangladeshi soil. Defseca, the sort of folks that go as crazy as a 13 yo Justine Bieber fan every time the army inducts a new cargo trucks, have not reported anything on the matter yet 

I wonder why


----------



## leonblack08

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Does anyone know what the hell happened to those VT-5s allegedly purchased by the army years ago?
> 
> Still no photos of their presence anywhere near Bangladeshi soil. Defseca, the sort of folks that go as crazy as a 13 yo Justine Bieber fan every time the army inducts a new cargo trucks, have not reported anything on the matter yet
> 
> I wonder why








China to deliver first batch of VT5 light tanks to Bangladesh | Defense News November 2021 Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army year 2021 | Archive News year


China is ready to deliver the first batch of VT5 light tanks to the Bangladesh army.




www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn2

leonblack08 said:


> China to deliver first batch of VT5 light tanks to Bangladesh | Defense News November 2021 Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army year 2021 | Archive News year
> 
> 
> China is ready to deliver the first batch of VT5 light tanks to the Bangladesh army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


VT5 first batch arrived in late March.



PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Does anyone know what the hell happened to those VT-5s allegedly purchased by the army years ago?
> 
> Still no photos of their presence anywhere near Bangladeshi soil. Defseca, the sort of folks that go as crazy as a 13 yo Justine Bieber fan every time the army inducts a new cargo trucks, have not reported anything on the matter yet
> 
> I wonder why


VT5 first batch arrived in late March.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Where can one find this ''report'' 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518439660027977728

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Russian tanks and their blow-up prone turrets...









Russian tanks reportedly have a ‘jack-in-the-box’ design flaw


Unlike modern Western tanks, Russian ones carry multiple shells within their turrets. This makes them highly vulnerable as even an indirect hit can start a chain reaction that explodes their entire…




www.eastbaytimes.com


----------



## IblinI

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Where can one find this ''report''
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518439660027977728


I saw that from Chinese side too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arthur

Second unit of C295W for army undergoing flight test.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

Future of combat


----------



## leonblack08

Greece plane crash: Cargo aircraft was carrying weapons to Bangladesh - minister​
Serbia's Defence Minister Nebojša Stefanovic said that the Antonov AN-12 was *transporting almost 11 tonnes of Serbian-made weapons to Bangladesh.*
It was due to make stops in Jordan, Saudi Arabia and India before reaching its final destination of Dhaka.
The plane was being operated by Meridian, a Ukrainian cargo airline, although so far, there is no indication of any connection with the war in Ukraine.










Greece plane crash: Cargo aircraft was carrying weapons to Bangladesh - minister


People within a two kilometre radius of the scene of the plane crash are warned to stay indoors.



www.google.com


----------



## Arthur

leonblack08 said:


> Greece plane crash: Cargo aircraft was carrying weapons to Bangladesh - minister​
> Serbia's Defence Minister Nebojša Stefanovic said that the Antonov AN-12 was *transporting almost 11 tonnes of Serbian-made weapons to Bangladesh.*
> It was due to make stops in Jordan, Saudi Arabia and India before reaching its final destination of Dhaka.
> The plane was being operated by Meridian, a Ukrainian cargo airline, although so far, there is no indication of any connection with the war in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greece plane crash: Cargo aircraft was carrying weapons to Bangladesh - minister
> 
> 
> People within a two kilometre radius of the scene of the plane crash are warned to stay indoors.
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



Apparently it was carrying morter shells for Army

Link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robin rone

Bilal9 said:


> Future of combat


this one is CGI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal71

Arthur said:


> Apparently it was carrying morter shells for Army
> 
> Link



Mashallah, we even import freaken mortar shells, what a pathetic state of affairs.


----------



## leonblack08

Bengal71 said:


> Mashallah, we even import freaken mortar shells, what a pathetic state of affairs.



I am sure I read somewhere long ago we make mortar shells. Perhaps these ones from Serbia are for a newer system we don't have a production line for yet, or volume too small to justify production line. In BOF site they mention they have lines for high caliber munition production line, but does not specify what. 

ক। গ্রেনেড কারখানা
খ। ফিউজ এসেম্বলি কারখানা
গ। উচ্চ ক্যালিবার গোলাবারুদ কারখানা

The BOF website will make you puke though, have a look -



https://bof.portal.gov.bd/site/page/1bd6a258-788d-421e-a5a8-dd92ae8b0ffa/-




Edit: Here is the picture of mortar and shells from BOF site

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

leonblack08 said:


> I am sure I read somewhere long ago we make mortar shells. Perhaps these ones from Serbia are for a newer system we don't have a production line for yet, or volume too small to justify production line. In BOF site they mention they have lines for high caliber munition production line, but does not specify what.
> 
> ক। গ্রেনেড কারখানা
> খ। ফিউজ এসেম্বলি কারখানা
> গ। উচ্চ ক্যালিবার গোলাবারুদ কারখানা
> 
> The BOF website will make you puke though, have a look -
> 
> 
> 
> https://bof.portal.gov.bd/site/page/1bd6a258-788d-421e-a5a8-dd92ae8b0ffa/-


11 ton is not an small amount for mortar shells. Most probably 120mm shells as that mortar caliber was reactivated & two 120mm mortar regiment were formed recently. Someone might want to check DGDP website for recent tenders for mortar shells.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

leonblack08 said:


> I am sure I read somewhere long ago we make mortar shells. Perhaps these ones from Serbia are for a newer system we don't have a production line for yet, or volume too small to justify production line.



BOF still didn't start producing 120mm mortars ammo yet. On the process.



Arthur said:


> Someone might want to check DGDP website for recent tenders for mortar shells.



There were tenders for towed and SP 120mm mortars and ammo. I thought we perhaps procured the towed one from Serbia. Glad i was wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blinder

Bell 206L-4 crash landed yesterday, 2 injured.
See:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

blinder said:


> Bell 206L-4 crash landed yesterday, 2 injured.
> See:



Translation: Bangladesh Army training helicopter crash landed due to technical problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

The Chief of Bangladesh Army and the upcoming C-295W of Bangladesh Army Aviation - at the Airbus facility in Spain.
Source: *The Bangladesh Defence Analyst Facebook Page




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Road building led by the Army Engg. Battalions are proceeding rapidly among the remote border communities in the Hill Tracts which will reduce ingress of terrorists.


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh Army Aviation Group which also trains other armed forces like the Navy and Police Force


----------



## ghost250

Bangladesh Army armored personnel are receiving training in China on the latest VT-5 light tanks purchased from Norinco Corp. The training is being conducted using Bangladesh Army's own tanks as the VT-5BD is a highly customised variant purpose-built for the Bangladesh Army according to their requirements.

The VT-5 will not only replace the existing fleet of Type 69-IIG tanks but also help equip new tank regiments raised in different parts of the country including Barishal and Cox's Bazar.

There is a projected requirement for around 200 such tanks.
#TBDA

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## monitor

Elektroland Defence, Bangladeş'e 10 adet bomba imha kazanı ile 2 adet bomba imha robotu gönderdi. Firma ülkeye daha önce de bomba imha kazanı ve bomba imha robotu ihraç etti.
Translated from Turkish by
Elektroland Defense sent 10 bomb disposal boilers and 2 bomb disposal robots to Bangladesh. The company has previously exported bomb disposal boilers and bomb disposal robots to the country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

from recent anirbaan!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9




----------



## monitor

Bangladesh army start receiving VT5 light main battle tank from china.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

By the looks of the image - this was a few years ago. Or recent replenishing/augmenting supplies of VT5's. VT5's are specialized to fight skirmishes in hilly terrain i.e. hilltracts in our case.


----------



## siegecrossbow



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

siegecrossbow said:


> View attachment 896147
> 
> View attachment 896148
> 
> View attachment 896149



Excellent! Looking forward to seeing these in action in the next tank exercises....







*Armament*The main armament of the VT5 / Type 15 or ZTQ-15 consists of one 105 mm rifled gun with a thermal sleeve and fume extractor which has a maximum firing range of 3,000m. The main armament also includes an automatic loading system. The empty cartridge cases are ejected via a small hatch located at the rear of the turret. The VT5 carried a total of 38 rounds of 105mm ammunition which can include Armour-Piercing Fin-Stabilized Discarding Sabot (APFSDS), High-Explosive Anti-Tank (HEAT), High Explosive (HE), and gun-launched anti-tank guided missile. The missile has a maximum range of 5,000m and is fitted with a tandem HEAT (High Explosive Anti-Tank) warhead able to destroy armored or tanks protected with reactive armor (ERA). The second armament of the VT5 includes one remotely operated weapon station mounted on the roof of the turret which is armed with a 12.7mm machine gun and one 40mm automatic grenade launcher. Two banks of three electrically operated smoke-grenade dischargers are mounted on each side at the rear of the turret and coupled to a laser detector. The turret is fully stabilized to offer high accuracy against static and moving targets.​



*The VT5 is fitted a remotely operated weapon station armed with a 12.7mm machine and one 40mm automatic grenade launcher*​*Design and protection*The layout of the VT5 / Type 15 or ZTQ-15 is similar to the main battle tank with a crew of three, including the driver seated at the front center of the hull, gunner, and commander in the turret. The VT5 can be fitted with two different armor configurations. The hull and the turret of the VT5 is made with all-welded steel armor which provides stand protection against the firing of small arms and shell splinters. To increase the protection, the VT5 can be equipped with advanced composite armor and/or explosive reactive armor (ERA). At AirShow China 2016, the VT5 was also fitted with slat armor (wire cage armor) on the turret sides and either side of the hull to increase protection against rocket-propelled grenades (RPG) and anti-tank guided missiles. The VT5 has a combat weight from 33 to 36 tons depending on the armor configuration and measures 9.20 m in length, 3.30 m (with armor package) in width, and 2.50 m in height without the remotely operated weapon station.​



*Each side of the turret is equipped with wire cage armor*​*Mobility*The VT5 / Type 15 or ZTQ-15 is motorized with a 1,000 hp electronically controlled diesel engine mounted at the rear of the hull. and coupled to a hydro-mechanical full automatic transmission with a pivot steering capability and a cooling system. It can run at a maximum road speed of 70 km/h, 35 to 40 km/h in off-road conditions with a maximum cruising range of 450 km. The VT5 can climb vertical obstacles of 0.85 m, a gradient of 60%, and a fording depth of 1.1 m without preparation. The suspension of the VT5 consists of six road wheels with an idler at the front, a drive sprocket at the rear, and track return rollers. The upper parts of the suspension are protected by an armor package. The VT5 can be fitted with external additional fuel drums mounted at the rear of the hull to extend the cruising range.​



*The rear side of the hull can be fitted with additional fuel drums*​*Accessories*Standard equipment of the VT5 / Type 15 or ZTQ-15 includes CBRN (Chemical, biological, radiological and nuclear) protection and air conditioning system, a computerized firing control system, a laser range finder, command-and-control equipment, a tactical command system, and a navigation system that includes INS (Inertial Navigation System) and satellite communications. The gunner and the commander position are equipped with stabilized day/thermal sights incorporating a laser rangefinder. The VT5 has also a panoramic sight that allows commanders to have all-around surveillance on the battlefield without being disturbed by turret motion.​



The commander has a panoramic sight​
*Specifications
Back to top*

*Armament**Armor*One 105mm cannon, one remotely operated weapon station armed with a 12.7mm machine gun and one 40mm automatic grenade launcher.Standard steel armor protection against the firing of small arms and shell splinters. Additional armor package with advanced composite armor and/or explosive reactive armor*Country users**Weight*Bangladesh, China33,000 to 36,000 kg depending on the armor package*Designer Country**Speed*China70 km/h maximum on road*Accessories**Range*NRBC protection and air conditioning system, computerized firing control system, laser range finder, command-and-control equipment, a tactical command system and a navigation system, and satellite communications.450 km*Crew**Dimensions*3Length: 9.20 m; Width: 3.30 m; Height: 2.50 m
*Details View*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

230 mm TRGL-230 mlrs regiment and new shorad regiment have been raised in ctg!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghost250

COAS of the Bangladesh Army observed the firing of newly acquired tank!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Army chief at 10th infantry division, Ramu, Cox's Bazar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

ghost250 said:


> View attachment 905993


Congrats on finally moving on from 1950s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

How many VT-5 Bangladesh is buying, is Bangladesh VT-5 also installing the 40mm grenade launcher? What are the number and Types of the Bangladeshi Tank fleet, the 105mm Tank gun, is it from a Western origin and modified and developed continuously by China or is it a pure Chinese evolution ?

Congratulations for Bangladesh, and respect from Pakistan. And my apologies for the years till 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Inception-06 said:


> How many VT-5 Bangladesh is buying, is Bangladesh VT-5 also installing the 40mm grenade launcher? What are the number and Types of the Bangladeshi Tank fleet, the 105mm Tank gun, is it from a Western origin and modified and developed continuously by China or is it a pure Chinese evolution ?
> 
> Congratulations for Bangladesh, and respect from Pakistan. And my apologies for the years till 1971.



Brothers don't apologize to brothers for minor misunderstandings.

Blood is thicker than water.

Yahya and Bhutto were minor aberrations and driven by their own agendas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Bilal9 said:


> Brothers don't apologize to brothers for minor misunderstandings.
> 
> Blood is thicker than water.
> 
> Yahya and Bhutto were minor aberrations and driven by their own agendas.



We Pakistani didn’t deserve to live with hard working people from Bangladesh. Let’s build better relationships for the future !


----------



## Bilal9

Inception-06 said:


> We Pakistani didn’t deserve to live with hard working people from Bangladesh. Let’s build better relationships for the future !



Masha-Allah Pakistanis are no less Mehnati folks than Bangladeshis are.

Fully agreed on better relations for the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

BD VT-4 were delivered from China yesterday. NOT ANY information from BD yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

aliaselin said:


> BD VT-4 were delivered from China yesterday. NOT ANY information from BD yet?



Bangladesh bought VT-5s not VT-4s. Is this batch 2?

One batch of VT-5s came in late last year in November I believe.






Bangladesh army fire testing newly delivered NORINCO VT5 light tanks | Defense News November 2022 Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army year 2022 | Archive News year


Bangladesh army fire testing newly delivered NORINCO VT5 light tanks




www.armyrecognition.com


----------



## aliaselin

Bilal9 said:


> Bangladesh bought VT-5s not VT-4s. Is this batch 2?
> 
> One batch of VT-5s came in late last year in November I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh army fire testing newly delivered NORINCO VT5 light tanks | Defense News November 2022 Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army year 2022 | Archive News year
> 
> 
> Bangladesh army fire testing newly delivered NORINCO VT5 light tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.armyrecognition.com


I'm not sure. Rumors flew over the Chinese internet that the new delivered VT-4 was for BD


----------



## Bilal9

aliaselin said:


> I'm not sure. Rumors flew over the Chinese internet that the new delivered VT-4 was for BD



Hmmm.....

Camouflage does look like Bangladesh Army one.....@ghost250 bhai, you know anything about this?


----------



## Arthur

aliaselin said:


> BD VT-4 were delivered from China yesterday. NOT ANY information from BD yet?


BD received 44 unit of VT-5 delivered in a single lot. Nothing about VT-4 yet.

AFAIK BD Army floated tender for a regiment of MBT few years ago. Rumor was T-72's were evaluated. This may have something to do with it. Though I doubt that.



Bilal9 said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> Camouflage does look like Bangladesh Army one.....@ghost250 bhai, you know anything about this?


These are most probably for Pakistan.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Arthur said:


> BD received 44 unit of VT-5 delivered in a single lot. Nothing about VT-4 yet.
> 
> AFAIK BD Army floated tender for a regiment of MBT few years ago. Rumor was T-72's were evaluated. This may have something to do with it. Though I doubt that.
> 
> 
> These are most probably for Pakistan.



Bhai @Zarvan, I think these VT-4 from China probably belong to you guys. If true then congrats.


----------

